# ******March Lambs******~105 new arrivals~



## DueMarch2nd

Hiya girls!! :hi: 

I am Lindsey. I am due on March 2nd. I know a lot of us have been nervous and excited to be moving to the big leagues :haha: But it is official. We march mummies/mommies are in the third tri! We can help eachother be less nervous if we have a place with familiar faces!

Congrats on third tri all!! :dance:

Just let me know what team you are on. (Pink, blue or yellow) and your due date and I will add you to the list!

And don't forget to let us know the baby's birthday when the time comes :cake:

*
1 March
blondeNklutzi   Mika born on 28 Feb 
brandonsgirl   Born on 26 Feb
cheshiretracy   Jackson born 22 Feb

2 March 
DueMarch2nd   Hunter born on 17 March
hivechild   Ronan born on 14 Feb
CormacksGirl   Adam born on 1 March
julchen_79   Samuel born on 11 March
Kirmal   Myles born on 19 Feb
rockys-mumma   Rocky born 8 March
thechaosismex   Ophelia born on 5 March
jay.92   Kayla born on 25 Feb
xhannahxbanan   Peyton born on 1 March
EmilysMommy10 
Els25   born on 19 Feb

3 March
Kel127   Connor born on 10 March
PineappleHead   Zander born on 26 Feb
meow_kitty   Elodie born on 15 March
bigbloomerz  Lorelei born on 7 March
Sparky0207   Maisie born on 14 March
hazel89

4 March
Erised   Eleanor born on 6 March
horsey_hen   Maisie born on 17 March
trashit   Jude born on 7 March 
firsttimer83   Alex born on 6 March

5 March
BabyHaines   George born on 18 Feb
Emskins   Wren born on 8 March
Mrs-N   Benjamin born on 14 March
jbbean 

6 March
laurajo24   Harry born 36+2 on 8 Feb
Feltzy  Alfie born on 8 March
mrsaligee
EmmaMarch2010   George born on 13 March
kangaroo   Tess born on 18 march
Tinky2010  Born on 23 Feb

7 March
pinky1987   Owen born on 19 March
Tootsy1987   born on 18 Feb
SarahTabor   Lily May born on 16 March

8 March
08marchbean 
vegasbaby    Charlotte born on 18 Feb
Hazel28   Born on 6 March
tiger  Jesse born on 19 March
swazzle 
Amz123   Khloe born on 24 Feb

9 March
Kelz22   Michael born on 3 March
starbucks101   Kaitlyn born on 20 March
Helabela   Sophie born on 4 March
star.86  Evony Jade born on 13 March
askim0208 

10 March
Essence   Anastasia born on 7 March
digs 
littleblonde   Kacey born on 3 March
BlondieNBump   Ellie-Mae born on 13 March
babezone   Mollie born on 10 March
fordy   Jack born on 28 Feb
mummypeanut   Boston born on 21 March
Pearl_vincent   Vincent born on 1 March
mammy_to_be 
katrina1987 
Mimi80

11 March
bexie1985   born on 6 March 
fringe88   Tyler born on 28 Feb
PB&J   Jennifer born on 12 March
cupcake23   Born on 1 March
MarieGx   Joshua born on 16 March
evilnurse101 

12 March
suprisemummy 
Crystalz 
katekatekate   Robyn born on 16 March
naganta 
sophxx Ismaeel born on 21 March

13 March
AmyMarie   Emin born on 18 March
happyladybugg   Zachary born on 21 Feb
Flutterby1982   Emily born on 23 Feb
amazed  Paige born on 5 March
amna
sweetjelly

14 March
Luna 
lynnikins   Elliott born on 26 March
britneysbitch   Eamon born on 26 Feb
KarrierBag   Born on 19 March

15 March
Seity   Gabriel born on 4 March
IdLoveAPink1   Harley born on 26 March
mummy0704   Joshua born on 2 March
Em2104 
carly j 
1st_timer   Rufus born on 20 March
Rach27  Thomas born on 11 March

16 March
lolly dolly 
jj-rabbit   born on 12 March
mrsneish2b   Born on 24 March

17 March
gemini xo   born 35+3 on 13 Feb
sophieee18   Born on 23 March
rwhite  Lachlan born on 23 March
gemini9961   Connor born on 23 Feb
sweetjelly  

18 March
girl friday 
lauren18 [
Jade2933   Amelia Grace born on 15 March
MiissMuffet   Elle born on 16 March
LuckySalem   Born on 20 March

19 March
LisaO80 
ajh72   Megan born on 1 March
bear74 
steffi2   Gavin born on 17 March
tanya77 


20 March
diane60f   Ethan born 36+1 on 21 Feb
enola   Daniel born on 20 March
twinklestar   Kane born 33+1 on 31 Jan 
aladrian   Tessa born on 25 March
Lottie'sMum   Willow born on 9 March
loopylin

21 March
prarie 
mummymia   Born on 24 March

22 March
RainbowYellow   Born on 4 March
boonies86 
hopeforamirac 
Fran_Cesca 
Mum2Be0322 
xLaurax   Chloe born on 15 March
lizzieandzara 
LeanneFox   Evan born on 18 March
Hattie80 
DreamComeTrue


23 March
Tink1o5   Bao Michael born on 19 March
30thMarch2010 
MissTanya   Oliver born on 6 March
jackie.d   Mia born on 20 March
amy16323   born on 7 March
bumpy..x 
curlykate  Devin born on 18 March

24 March
Fingerslocked 
Missy.   Lexie born on 17 March
holl1109   Sylvie born on 26 March
flumpy   Born on 15 March

25 March
JessiHD   Joshua born on 26 March
KarenLV 
JennyLynn512   Born on 22 March

26 March
DaisyDaisy 
aflight84   Mia born on 9 March
Ready2Go 
lanaross   Isabella born on 14 March

27 March
ttcbump1 
Mazmos 
ethan amelia 
eeyore83   Callum born on 15 March
BLUEBELLMUMMY 

28 March
Kerrie-x   Maddison born on 4 March
CocoaOne 
mummydee 
claire80 
louandbump 

29 March
Emx 
gnomette 
distantsun 
mamato2more 

30 March
littlemissy   Lily born on 10 March
Mendy 
bubbly22 

31 March
greenlady 
FitzBaby   Delaney born on 25 March
mummy_em  Ella born on 22 March
Lara12355 
1026clare  
OULINA  c section

Honorary March Lamb 
2ndHeartbeat  EDD 5 April, expected March arrival  Jason born on 12 March





There are 163 March Lambs in total. 

105 March Lambs born already! 
  57 
 48​**​*

*To get the March Lambs banner...
[ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG ]https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7309/mybannerglitter2e542aab.gif[/IMG ][/URL ]
Be sure to take out the 4 spaces (1 in each URL and 1 in each IMG)​*


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG OMG OMG MARCH IN THIRD TRI ALREADY EEKKKKKKKKK - now that is scary hehehehehehehehehehe

Welcome ladies - third tri is FAB - I log on every morning to see who has had their bubbas xxxxxxxx


----------



## Noodles

ARG! This post has freaked me out! March babies can't be in thrid tri yet! I'm due on boxing day and I feel like I have just got here! I'm not ready, I've only just got over the Feb birth's being here. I think i'm going to have a nervous breakdown.

Welcome anyway!


----------



## MrsQ

I agree March mummys is scary!

good luck girls and hope we can all be of some use to you all!
x


----------



## sharan

Welcome to all the March Mummies and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello, just wanted to say a huge welcome in! It is great here, a little scary at first but you get used to it and it's lovely getting to know people then them having their babies! Good luck ladies x x


----------



## laurajo24

i'm 26 + 2 so i'm coming over a little bit early!
i feel like i don't belong in 2nd tri anymore. can't believe 3rd tri has come around so quickly. i am so excited to be here but absolutely terrified at the same time!!!!

i'm due 6th March

:hug:


----------



## Kota

MARCH MUMMIES?????

:shock: :shock:

Oh my!!

Congratulations and Welcome to 3rd tri!!


----------



## twiggy56

Welcome March mummies!!! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Mrs Dot

Loving the name for march mummies! cute! can't believe people in March are nearly in 3rd tri though!


----------



## lisa35

March mummies already can't believe it. Welcome over and hope you enjoy your stay :thumbup:


----------



## alibaba24

I might be a March mummy i might not depends if i go into labour bang on my due date even then if i did whats the chances of her being born right away so ill do a lil dance for march mummies too lol .............:dance:

:rofl:

xxx


----------



## mrsaligee

laurajo24 said:


> i'm 26 + 2 so i'm coming over a little bit early!
> i feel like i don't belong in 2nd tri anymore. can't believe 3rd tri has come around so quickly. i am so excited to be here but absolutely terrified at the same time!!!!
> 
> i'm due 6th March
> 
> :hug:

Snap! So am I! Am on team pink with my first!

Mrsaligee
xxx


----------



## thechaosismex

Hellloooo! *waves*

I'm Hayley and also due 2nd of march with a little princess :) Cant believe 3rd tri is here already eeek! xxx


----------



## emalou90

welcome over march ladies :)
i can't believe you are already coming over!!! xx


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

I was just lurking here so wasnt sure if I should officially be here at 26wks!! Due date is 6 March. Hello to March mums, I bet after Xmas is gone it will fly by.


----------



## jay.92

Hiyaaa March mummys :) ,
Ivee come to join :D!. Due 2nd March woop woop!!. Cant wait till shes here!!:happydance:.
Third tri already its kinda scary but very very exciting bring on the shopping ay girls.
I havent got anything yet, feel soooooo behind!:dohh:.

Didnt know there was soo many mummys due on 2nd march its nice to see other people with the same due date. :hugs:
xx​


----------



## thechaosismex

jay.92 said:


> Hiyaaa March mummys :) ,
> Ivee come to join :D!. Due 2nd March woop woop!!. Cant wait till shes here!!:happydance:.
> Third tri already its kinda scary but very very exciting bring on the shopping ay girls.
> I havent got anything yet, feel soooooo behind!:dohh:.
> 
> Didnt know there was soo many mummys due on 2nd march its nice to see other people with the same due date. :hugs:
> xx​

 I find it amusing that we were all doing the naughty on (possibly!)the same night!

:rofl:


----------



## jay.92

Hiyaaa March mummys :) ,
Ivee come to join :D!. Due 2nd March woop woop!!. Cant wait till shes here!!:happydance:.
Third tri already its kinda scary but very very exciting bring on the shopping ay girls.
I havent got anything yet, feel soooooo behind!:dohh:.

Didnt know there was soo many mummys due on 2nd march its nice to see other people with the same due date. :hugs:
xx​


----------



## jay.92

O dear double post sorry :dohh:

Haha Owww yeah possibly!. naughtyyy us ay!:haha: :rofl::rofl: We are very busy girls! Must of been something in the water that night !!

Aree any of the march mummys getting a 4d scan any time soon want to know whens best ruffly to go?.


----------



## Hazel28

hi i am due on the 8th March!
I am scared, but trying to take each day as it comes!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thechaosismex said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> Hiyaaa March mummys :) ,
> Ivee come to join :D!. Due 2nd March woop woop!!. Cant wait till shes here!!:happydance:.
> Third tri already its kinda scary but very very exciting bring on the shopping ay girls.
> I havent got anything yet, feel soooooo behind!:dohh:.
> 
> Didnt know there was soo many mummys due on 2nd march its nice to see other people with the same due date. :hugs:
> xx​
> 
> I find it amusing that we were all doing the naughty on (possibly!)the same night!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah there are a few on march 2nd... wait til the list gets bigger. I think there are at least like 5 or 6 of us that I know of. And the conception date would have been my birthday (or thereabouts!!) :haha: It is June 10


----------



## Kel127

My little boy is due March 3rd!!!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Wow can't believe March mummies are here already. Congrats to you all and welcome to 3tri :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Noodles said:


> ARG! This post has freaked me out! March babies can't be in thrid tri yet! I'm due on boxing day and I feel like I have just got here! I'm not ready, I've only just got over the Feb birth's being here. I think i'm going to have a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Welcome anyway!

Congrats on the christmas pud!

I felt the same when the June babies started entering 2nd tri!! Like whoa! June is way off... isnt it?! :shrug:

But we march ladies are a little nervous about coming into the scary 3rd tri so i thought we needed familiar faces. It is only just the start of us. my official 3rd tri date is tomorrow (tuesday 1st dec) So today (monday 30 Nov) is the very earliest beginning of the official 3rd tri-ers due on 1st March. But we all know it is natural to start straddling the boards a bit in the 26th week :flower:


----------



## 08marchbean

little bean is due 8th march-team yellow!!!


----------



## MiissDior

Welcome along girls..
great too see so many joining and making the leap from 2nd tri
im still finding 3rd tri scary lol... 
Hope your all well xx​


----------



## swazzle

Hi ladies, march the 8th for me with a little princess(popping over early).

Cant believe how fast it has gone, remembering back in 1st tri looking at the tickers saying 26 weeks now im here woohoo:D

Hazel x


----------



## Seity

Hi, I was just poking about 3rd tri because I had a midwife appointment today and she gave me the glucose drink to take home, so I could drink it before my next appointment in 3 weeks and then it hit me "OMG! I'll be in 3rd tri at the next appointment!!" 
I must admit I like 'March Lambs' better than mummies. I am not a desiccated corpse wrapped in linen! :haha:
Hard to believe I'll be over her for real soon!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Seity said:


> Hi, I was just poking about 3rd tri because I had a midwife appointment today and she gave me the glucose drink to take home, so I could drink it before my next appointment in 3 weeks and then it hit me "OMG! I'll be in 3rd tri at the next appointment!!"
> I must admit I like 'March Lambs' better than mummies. I am not a desiccated corpse wrapped in linen! :haha:
> Hard to believe I'll be over her for real soon!

What is your due date and what team are you on? Just because you are not in 3rd tri officially yet, doesnt mean you cant be added to the list :flower:


----------



## Seity

It's all in my signature. March 15th and team blue!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:dohh: sorry


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hmmm... I thought there would be a few more march due dates coming to join today


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Hey hun, Im due 2nd March as you know already :) 

They think girl so we'll go with that but it'll be confirmed monday :D 4D scan but... hopefully she wont cross her legs again!!! 
haha 
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

welcome over march mummies x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Looks like my wee man has at least 3 lovely ladies due the same day :winkwink:


----------



## hivechild

Add me down for March 2nd, and I think most folks know the wee monkey has a wee little winkie. ;)


----------



## meow_kitty

im new too bab buuuut im due on 3rd march. team pink :)

xx


----------



## Erised

jay.92 said:


> ... Aree any of the march mummys getting a 4d scan any time soon want to know whens best ruffly to go?.

I've got a 3D/4D scan booked for Friday, I'll be 27+1 ... if our little girl plays along and we get some good photo's I'll try to add some on here =)

Heading over to Third Tri a day early...
Due March 4th with a little Girl


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Would love to see some pics!! 

Welcome Girls!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi I'm due March 2nd and I'm on team:blue: Can't believe it's come round so fast! Would be interesting to see how many of us give birth on the same day!!!! Can't wait to be added to the list!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## trashit

Due march 4th and im on team blue! Im ellie :) i cant believe how bloody quickly its gone!xo


----------



## julchen_79

Hi! I am Julie...due on March 2nd with a little boy :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know it has seemed to go by so slow but looking back it has actually been no time at all :shrug:


----------



## diane60f

Hey hey! I'm crashing the party a couple weeks early but I'm due the 20th and team blue!!! See u lovlies later!!!


----------



## prairie

I am crashing early too. I am not technically in 3rd until december 20th and not due until march 21st but second trimester is starting to really drag and get boring and who knows I could end up being early.... And at least something happens in 3rd! I look forward to hearing all the labor stories. I feel so huge that it looks like I belong here anyway. We are having a girl: Prairie Madison which obviously I guessed right when I picked my name way back in 1st trimester. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## diane60f

prairie said:


> I am crashing early too. I am not technically in 3rd until december 20th and not due until march 21st but second trimester is starting to really drag and get boring and who knows I could end up being early.... And at least something happens in 3rd! I look forward to hearing all the labor stories. I feel so huge that it looks like I belong here anyway. We are having a girl: Prairie Madison which obviously I guessed right when I picked my name way back in 1st trimester. Glad to meet you all!

ditto. lol

2nd tri is all about finding out what you're having...first kicks...'newer' stuff..

i wanna hear the 'good' stuff.. etc. BIRTH, labor signs, labor stories.. 


yay!!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

It is so scary that we are officially starting 3rd tri!!!

I'm due March 1 with a lil boy


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey since there crashing the party.. i wanna join :) 

Im due March 23rd with a little boy. :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

All are welcome!! :hugs:

It is a place for us due in March after all.

I was actually a bit scared to move to 3rd tri. I didnt wanna come early and even now I do still help out a lot in 2nd tri. I just feel I am not much help here but I have apparantly mastered 2nd tri :) 

But I know, it seems you are a bit stuck in the middle toward the end of 2nd tri. I felt like all the "new" experiences of kicks and scans and halfway/viability/double digits had passed and that I also was too early for 3rd tri with all the mucus plug/BH contractions. I guess as time goes on I fit in more here.

My official 1st day here I started my hospital bag list :shock: so I feel I really belong now!


----------



## BabyHaines

DueMarch2nd - I have a growth scan the same day as you - 20th Jan!! Yayy!!xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:D I am happy to have that extra scan. I would go mental if my 20 week scan was the last time I got to see him before D-Day. 

It is reccommended for me due to a high BMI, what about yours?


----------



## new mummy h

_Vicky_ said:


> OMG OMG OMG MARCH IN THIRD TRI ALREADY EEKKKKKKKKK - now that is scary hehehehehehehehehehe
> 
> Welcome ladies - third tri is FAB - I log on every morning to see who has had their bubbas xxxxxxxx


thats exactly what i was thinking!! MARCH!! OMG lol!

welcome over ladies :D xxx


----------



## LisaO80

Hey 
I'm also crashing over a little bit early..we're due the 19 March and we're on team yellow!
Lisa
xxx


----------



## BabyHaines

DueMarch2nd said:


> :D I am happy to have that extra scan. I would go mental if my 20 week scan was the last time I got to see him before D-Day.
> 
> It is reccommended for me due to a high BMI, what about yours?

Mines due to that and Polycystic Ovaries xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well I know they are only for pregnancies that arent "normal" but I am certainly glad we get the extra scan. I would probably go mental with worry of how the baby is growing and it is just great to have that. It takes a lot of worry and pressure out of seeing the baby for the first time at the birth.

x

Welcome lisa :flower:


----------



## thechaosismex

My little bean is measuring 30 weeks, not 27!! so I get another scan in a couple weeks Yayy! Thats what happens when both your parents are 6ft2! :D x


----------



## firsttimer83

Hey ladies!

I'm due on the 4th March! This is my first day over here! Scary stuff!!! :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thechaosismex said:


> My little bean is measuring 30 weeks, not 27!! so I get another scan in a couple weeks Yayy! Thats what happens when both your parents are 6ft2! :D x

I keep wondering about my babys growth because I was 10lb9oz when I was born and my sister was over 11lbs! My sis and me are very big boned (hehe it is a real thing) and my brother wasnt born large but is 6ft7 now and my dad is 6ft3. But my mom is small framed and my husband and his sister (both are adopted by my MIL so I dont know more than just them 2) are quite small framed so i am wondering and hoping my husbands side and my moms side will balance out the giants from my dads genes :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

firsttimer83 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm due on the 4th March! This is my first day over here! Scary stuff!!! :D

What team are you on hun? :blue: :pink: :yellow: I will add you to the list :)

I know the feeling, I still lurk around 2nd tri so I feel safer :lol:


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> My little bean is measuring 30 weeks, not 27!! so I get another scan in a couple weeks Yayy! Thats what happens when both your parents are 6ft2! :D x
> 
> I keep wondering about my babys growth because I was 10lb9oz when I was born and my sister was over 11lbs! My sis and me are very big boned (hehe it is a real thing) and my brother wasnt born large but is 6ft7 now and my dad is 6ft3. But my mom is small framed and my husband and his sister (both are adopted by my MIL so I dont know more than just them 2) are quite small framed so i am wondering and hoping my husbands side and my moms side will balance out the giants from my dads genes :haha:Click to expand...


Lol scary isnt it! apparantly shes skinny just really long! hope she comes out a nice 7lb!.... :D my luck ill have a 14lb porker!


----------



## Erised

My first official day in third tri! Woo-Hoo!! :happydance:
It started with a horrible dream that I'd had my little girl early and couldn't find her anywhere in the hospital. Looked around there for days crying my eyes out because I was convinced she wasn't alive. Found her in the end, she looked horrible (nothing like a baby would actually look like at this stage) but she was fine and responded to my touch and was perfect to me. 

My first pregnancy related dream apart from the 1 dream I had at around 13 weeks. Thankfully I managed to get some more sleep after that, without dreams that I can remember. 

The day picked up a bit after that though, as some of the clothes I've bought of someone on here arrived. Our little girl now has some absolutely gorgeous pants, hooray! =D 

I've got my growth scan in Holland on the 21st of December, I never got scheduled for one in England. I have no idea why I'm having one, I haven't been told. Could be PCOS, could be high BMI, could be because she was measuring small at the 20 week scan, could even be that it's a normal thing to have them in Holland. As she only brought it up after reading the letter that came with my 20 week scan information I assume it's because we have a little little girl. I'm sort of hoping/expecting her to stay little as I was tiny at birth. Mum had a homebirth at 40 weeks (no scans at all) and was told that if I had been born in the hospital I would have had to stay in as a preemie due to my size. I was in dolls clothes for the first few weeks as I didn't fit the newborn clothes ... really hoping our little one will be nice and small as well! Though big enough to not have to stay in as a preemie as I am planning a hospital birth.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thechaosismex said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> My little bean is measuring 30 weeks, not 27!! so I get another scan in a couple weeks Yayy! Thats what happens when both your parents are 6ft2! :D x
> 
> I keep wondering about my babys growth because I was 10lb9oz when I was born and my sister was over 11lbs! My sis and me are very big boned (hehe it is a real thing) and my brother wasnt born large but is 6ft7 now and my dad is 6ft3. But my mom is small framed and my husband and his sister (both are adopted by my MIL so I dont know more than just them 2) are quite small framed so i am wondering and hoping my husbands side and my moms side will balance out the giants from my dads genes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol scary isnt it! apparantly shes skinny just really long! hope she comes out a nice 7lb!.... :D my luck ill have a 14lb porker!Click to expand...

:rofl: me too! I have been planning on having a bigger baby so only have one pack of small nappies and the rest are a bit bigger but still start at a low weight (however that works!:shrug: )also have not really bothered with newborn size clothes. If at my 36 week scan he is measuring smaller than Im guessing then I may get a few newborn sizes. But with my luck he will either be huge or too small for the stuff I bought! :dohh: I havent had a scan since 20 weeks and he was measuring pretty much spot on! Except his head was measuring a week larger! takes after daddy :rofl: Well I had the private gender scan at like 22 weeks, but I dont know what or if they measured him. So we will see how much he has grown! Now I have got myself all nervous again :haha:


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> My little bean is measuring 30 weeks, not 27!! so I get another scan in a couple weeks Yayy! Thats what happens when both your parents are 6ft2! :D x
> 
> I keep wondering about my babys growth because I was 10lb9oz when I was born and my sister was over 11lbs! My sis and me are very big boned (hehe it is a real thing) and my brother wasnt born large but is 6ft7 now and my dad is 6ft3. But my mom is small framed and my husband and his sister (both are adopted by my MIL so I dont know more than just them 2) are quite small framed so i am wondering and hoping my husbands side and my moms side will balance out the giants from my dads genes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol scary isnt it! apparantly shes skinny just really long! hope she comes out a nice 7lb!.... :D my luck ill have a 14lb porker!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too! I have been planning on having a bigger baby so only have one pack of small nappies and the rest are a bit bigger but still start at a low weight (however that works!:shrug: )also have not really bothered with newborn size clothes. If at my 36 week scan he is measuring smaller than Im guessing then I may get a few newborn sizes. But with my luck he will either be huge or too small for the stuff I bought! :dohh: I havent had a scan since 20 weeks and he was measuring pretty much spot on! Except his head was measuring a week larger! takes after daddy :rofl: Well I had the private gender scan at like 22 weeks, but I dont know what or if they measured him. So we will see how much he has grown! Now I have got myself all nervous again :haha:Click to expand...

Omg! Im exactly the same! I have ONE newborn outift! and tonnes in 0-3.. Ive even started on 3-6 months and as im paranoid she will grow out of everything straight away hahha. If shes early ill just have to send someone to get some cheapy tiny baby/newborn stuff from matalan! :D

Only time will tell though eeeek! :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Erised said:


> My first official day in third tri! Woo-Hoo!! :happydance:
> It started with a horrible dream that I'd had my little girl early and couldn't find her anywhere in the hospital. Looked around there for days crying my eyes out because I was convinced she wasn't alive. Found her in the end, she looked horrible (nothing like a baby would actually look like at this stage) but she was fine and responded to my touch and was perfect to me.
> 
> My first pregnancy related dream apart from the 1 dream I had at around 13 weeks. Thankfully I managed to get some more sleep after that, without dreams that I can remember.
> 
> The day picked up a bit after that though, as some of the clothes I've bought of someone on here arrived. Our little girl now has some absolutely gorgeous pants, hooray! =D
> 
> I've got my growth scan in Holland on the 21st of December, I never got scheduled for one in England. I have no idea why I'm having one, I haven't been told. Could be PCOS, could be high BMI, could be because she was measuring small at the 20 week scan, could even be that it's a normal thing to have them in Holland. As she only brought it up after reading the letter that came with my 20 week scan information I assume it's because we have a little little girl. I'm sort of hoping/expecting her to stay little as I was tiny at birth. Mum had a homebirth at 40 weeks (no scans at all) and was told that if I had been born in the hospital I would have had to stay in as a preemie due to my size. I was in dolls clothes for the first few weeks as I didn't fit the newborn clothes ... really hoping our little one will be nice and small as well! Though big enough to not have to stay in as a preemie as I am planning a hospital birth.

Maybe they are just common. I know my family in america are shocked we get so few scans here. But as I said, bring on the extra scan! Who cares the reason :lol:

Unless my baby is actually preemie, I can bet it wont be that small. But you better hit toys r us and get baby clothes shopping in case :haha: Let's just hope she is small but big enough for human baby clothes :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thechaosismex said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> My little bean is measuring 30 weeks, not 27!! so I get another scan in a couple weeks Yayy! Thats what happens when both your parents are 6ft2! :D x
> 
> I keep wondering about my babys growth because I was 10lb9oz when I was born and my sister was over 11lbs! My sis and me are very big boned (hehe it is a real thing) and my brother wasnt born large but is 6ft7 now and my dad is 6ft3. But my mom is small framed and my husband and his sister (both are adopted by my MIL so I dont know more than just them 2) are quite small framed so i am wondering and hoping my husbands side and my moms side will balance out the giants from my dads genes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol scary isnt it! apparantly shes skinny just really long! hope she comes out a nice 7lb!.... :D my luck ill have a 14lb porker!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too! I have been planning on having a bigger baby so only have one pack of small nappies and the rest are a bit bigger but still start at a low weight (however that works!:shrug: )also have not really bothered with newborn size clothes. If at my 36 week scan he is measuring smaller than Im guessing then I may get a few newborn sizes. But with my luck he will either be huge or too small for the stuff I bought! :dohh: I havent had a scan since 20 weeks and he was measuring pretty much spot on! Except his head was measuring a week larger! takes after daddy :rofl: Well I had the private gender scan at like 22 weeks, but I dont know what or if they measured him. So we will see how much he has grown! Now I have got myself all nervous again :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! Im exactly the same! I have ONE newborn outift! and tonnes in 0-3.. Ive even started on 3-6 months and as im paranoid she will grow out of everything straight away hahha. If shes early ill just have to send someone to get some cheapy tiny baby/newborn stuff from matalan! :D
> 
> Only time will tell though eeeek! :happydance:Click to expand...

The only thing I have in newborn is his coming home outfit trousers. But they didnt have 0-3m :haha: So I figure he will fit into them immediately at least. I have a few 3-6 month babygrows and have told my family that I have enough 0-3m stuff so to only buy 3-6 if they get clothes for gifts :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Moving on over! eeek! Hello everyone, im on team :pink: and im due 3rd of March :) xx


----------



## firsttimer83

DueMarch2nd said:


> firsttimer83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm due on the 4th March! This is my first day over here! Scary stuff!!! :D
> 
> What team are you on hun? :blue: :pink: :yellow: I will add you to the list :)
> 
> I know the feeling, I still lurk around 2nd tri so I feel safer :lol:Click to expand...



We're on team :blue: :D xx


----------



## girl friday

I'm popping in 2 weeks early, I'm due on March 18th and I'm on team blue!

x


----------



## RainbowYellow

I'm still in 2nd tri but was excited to see a march thread! I'm due 22nd of march and am on team yellow.




:dust:


----------



## thechaosismex

I just looked at the first page and wow! so many march boys in comparison to girls so far!x


----------



## AmyMarie

*I just tripped over from second tri when i saw this thread not due in this group for another week n half lol

Im due 13th March with little Boy 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## DueMarch2nd

AmyMarie said:


> *I just tripped over from second tri when i saw this thread not due in this group for another week n half lol
> 
> Im due 13th March with little Boy
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*




thechaosismex said:


> I just looked at the first page and wow! so many march boys in comparison to girls so far!x

I noticed that too, and am just going to add another one :) Well maybe the yellows will be pinks and balance it out :lol:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

15 :blue:
9:pink:
5:yellow:

I just counted


----------



## thechaosismex

Will give my little girl a lot of choice when shes older if this is world wide spread :D

:rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah but she wont need much choice with my little guy around :winkwink: He's bound to be the best of the lot :)


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> Yeah but she wont need much choice with my little guy around :winkwink: He's bound to be the best of the lot :)

:rofl: ahaahahahahahahaha :cloud9:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Any more in March?

I will admit I am posting to get the thread to stay on page one. I want any march mummies who are around to see it :haha:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> Yeah but she wont need much choice with my little guy around :winkwink: He's bound to be the best of the lot :)

Well, luckily my little boy won't be too close to yours growing up, or else your little man will have competition! :winkwink:


----------



## Emskins

Hi everybody, just moved over to 3rd tri today-very exciting and scary at the same time!

I am due March 5th and team yellow!

It's Friday!


----------



## BabyHaines

yeah Emskins!! You're due the same day as me and I'm on team yellow too!!xxxx


----------



## Emskins

Hey BabyHaines-cool! We will see if our babies are prompt or not. This is my first as well so I am expecting them to be late, especially as they have my OH's genes who is always late! Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## mrsaligee

Hello all
I think I may have tripped across a little early but on babycentre they class 26 weeks as being in third tri. I am 27 tomorrow though.

This is my first child and I'm probably the oldest mum-to-be on the thread - we thought it would never happen, decided to retire early and go on lots of exotic holidays, went on a cruise and then hey presto! came back with more than was expected.

I had a bit of a scare on Tuesday when I got severe acid reflux but my tummy was aching all over and the midwife told me to phone the labour ward. My mind was racing but after all that it was only acid reflux. I hadn't felt bubs move all day but as soon as I lay down she was kicking me for all she was worth - all evening! Phew!

Great to be sharing this journey with you all, I used to post on fertilityfriends as I went down the IVF route. I would have been better spending the money on hols as this was natural conception! I am taking each day as it comes, and like you, feel that it is all quite surreal at the moment.

Anyway, enough of me prattling on. Enjoy the rest of your day, ladies!

Mrsaligee


----------



## CormacksGirl

julchen_79 said:


> Hi! I am Julie...due on March 2nd with a little boy :happydance:

Ooooooh! Spooky! I'm also Julie, due March 2nd with a little boy!!!!!!! What's the chances off that?!! Welcome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Well, I had my 3D scan today ... afraid there's no pictures!
Little girl wasn't playing along at all, worse than usual. The first try today she was facing mostly away but you could see half of her face with a lot of shadows over it as she was also covering it up with her hand. Sonographer couldn't get her to move so asked me to go have a cold drink and walk around for a bit then come back. Did that, came back just to find she had indeed turned ... to face completely down so all we could see was the back of her head and the spine. 

Rescheduled for next week Friday now, it will be our last chance before we move back to Holland. Really hope she'll play along!! 

The good news is that she's laying head down already though =) 
Before the scan we asked her if she could tell us how much our girl weighed, and she told us they don't check that unless they're worried about the baby being too small. She obviously felt bad about our girl not playing along as in the end she went 'well, this isn't going to work ... lets check her measurements'. Where at 23 weeks she was measuring a week behind, she's right up to date now! Approx weight, 2 pounds 6 ounces!! =D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aw Bless! She is shy :shy:

That is a great weight. No dolls clothes for her then :)


----------



## Erised

Nope, doesn't look like I have to worry about her going into doll clothes like her mummy! 
Also, any extra weight on her means less weight on me ;)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Erised said:


> Nope, doesn't look like I have to worry about her going into doll clothes like her mummy!
> Also, any extra weight on her means less weight on me ;)

Good way of looking at it! So just remember next time, go ahead and have 2nds, it is going to HER hips, not yours! :haha:


----------



## Erised

lmao, yup!! ... Better do that tonight or tomorrow, coz I bet ya I won't feel the same way about it on Sunday after I've weighed in again.


----------



## julchen_79

CormacksGirl said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am Julie...due on March 2nd with a little boy :happydance:
> 
> Ooooooh! Spooky! I'm also Julie, due March 2nd with a little boy!!!!!!! What's the chances off that?!! Welcome!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

That IS spooky...I wonder what else we have in common :rofl:


----------



## Els25

Hi everyone - I am due 2nd March and on team yellow. Just recently found this forum and really liking it :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Els25 said:


> Hi everyone - I am due 2nd March and on team yellow. Just recently found this forum and really liking it :happydance:

ANOTHER 2nd of March due date! Wow there are so many of us! :dance:
I wonder how many of us will give birth the same day? Bound to be a few of us with these odds, eh?

Welcome :flower: BnB really is a great site.


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> Els25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I am due 2nd March and on team yellow. Just recently found this forum and really liking it :happydance:
> 
> ANOTHER 2nd of March due date! Wow there are so many of us! :dance:
> I wonder how many of us will give birth the same day? Bound to be a few of us with these odds, eh?
> 
> Welcome :flower: BnB really is a great site.Click to expand...


Yes, that is awesome!!! I bet there was something in the water that night :haha: 

I can't say why but I have a feeling we might be earlier than March 2nd, mind you at one of my Ultrasounds they gave me Feb 27 as the due date, but since it is always plus minus a week I figured I might as well leave it at March 2nd. Maybe we should start another thread estimating our real due dates :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Els25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I am due 2nd March and on team yellow. Just recently found this forum and really liking it :happydance:
> 
> ANOTHER 2nd of March due date! Wow there are so many of us! :dance:
> I wonder how many of us will give birth the same day? Bound to be a few of us with these odds, eh?
> 
> Welcome :flower: BnB really is a great site.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is awesome!!! I bet there was something in the water that night :haha:
> 
> I can't say why but I have a feeling we might be earlier than March 2nd, mind you at one of my Ultrasounds they gave me Feb 27 as the due date, but since it is always plus minus a week I figured I might as well leave it at March 2nd. Maybe we should start another thread estimating our real due dates :rofl:Click to expand...

Well I reckon i will be late just because my mom always was and my sister always was. No logic there :lol: just what I have experienced so I guess being late is just normal for me :wacko:
I was given a due date of Feb 28 once, but my dating scan said march 2nd and the 1st day of my last period said march 3rd so I figured the dating scan was quite accurate so I go by that. It is the one my mw's go by as well :)

I just cant imagine my baby being born in february for some reason. He is a March boy


----------



## blondeNklutzi

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Els25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I am due 2nd March and on team yellow. Just recently found this forum and really liking it :happydance:
> 
> ANOTHER 2nd of March due date! Wow there are so many of us! :dance:
> I wonder how many of us will give birth the same day? Bound to be a few of us with these odds, eh?
> 
> Welcome :flower: BnB really is a great site.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is awesome!!! I bet there was something in the water that night :haha:
> 
> I can't say why but I have a feeling we might be earlier than March 2nd, mind you at one of my Ultrasounds they gave me Feb 27 as the due date, but since it is always plus minus a week I figured I might as well leave it at March 2nd. Maybe we should start another thread estimating our real due dates :rofl:Click to expand...

I kind of have the feeling this little man might show up a bit earlier than March 1. I kind of like the sound of a March bday better than Feb. for some reason though... At my 20 week ultrasound my due date was estimated as Feb 27 based on developmental factors (brain and such) but he was measuring about a week heavier than he should have been.


----------



## CormacksGirl

julchen_79 said:


> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am Julie...due on March 2nd with a little boy :happydance:
> 
> Ooooooh! Spooky! I'm also Julie, due March 2nd with a little boy!!!!!!! What's the chances off that?!! Welcome!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That IS spooky...I wonder what else we have in common :rofl:Click to expand...

Mmmmmmm, Let's see!! I live in Fife, I am thirty years old and this will be my first baby!!! Any coincidences in there?!!:hugs:


----------



## bexie1985

im due 11th march and team blue xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

That makes 
*17 *
*9 *
*7 *

Havent added a pink in a while. :shrug:


----------



## amy16323

i'll be here soon.cant wait


----------



## Essence

Due March 10th, and on the Yellow team :)


----------



## julchen_79

CormacksGirl said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am Julie...due on March 2nd with a little boy :happydance:
> 
> Ooooooh! Spooky! I'm also Julie, due March 2nd with a little boy!!!!!!! What's the chances off that?!! Welcome!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That IS spooky...I wonder what else we have in common :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmmm, Let's see!! I live in Fife, I am thirty years old and this will be my first baby!!! Any coincidences in there?!!:hugs:Click to expand...


WOW!!! I am 30 as well and this is my first too. Now I am starting to be creeped out a bit :rofl:


----------



## jay.92

Wooww there are sooo many of us due march 2nd !! must of been a full moon!.

lets see how many of us are on time, Im thinking my litte madams going to come ealier at my 12 weeks scan I got the due date of 2nd march, 17 week scan she was measuring ahead a week and got the due date of 27th feb and stayed the same on at the 20 weeks scan. Got another one this week so we will just wait and see she will come when shes ready anyways :).

Seams likemy little ladyy will have a nice choicee of gawjusss little boyss to pick fromm, theress sooo many of you all!. 
xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

julchen_79 said:


> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am Julie...due on March 2nd with a little boy :happydance:
> 
> Ooooooh! Spooky! I'm also Julie, due March 2nd with a little boy!!!!!!! What's the chances off that?!! Welcome!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That IS spooky...I wonder what else we have in common :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmmm, Let's see!! I live in Fife, I am thirty years old and this will be my first baby!!! Any coincidences in there?!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!!! I am 30 as well and this is my first too. Now I am starting to be creeped out a bit :rofl:Click to expand...

This is just getting too creepy!!!:rofl: I wonder what else we have in common, you never know we scare ourselfs silly!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## littleblonde

im due march 10th and im having a girl yipee. I get so confused over these trimester as acording to babycentre its 28 weeks. But 27 weeks sounds better lol 3 days till im there wow


----------



## kirmal12

Hi, I'm also due on March 2nd and I'm having a little boy, is there anyone having there little bundle of joy at Addenbrookes, Cambs?

Kirstyxx


----------



## jay.92

My older brother was born there but we live in stevenage about 30 mins from there now, Is that were you are having your little onee?
xx


----------



## Mrs-N

hello.
im due march 5th. 

we are team yellow x x


----------



## surprisemummy

hey im over in a week but im due 12th march with a little boy! its flying in ! xx


----------



## jbbean

Hello!!

Im Jayne and Jellybean is due 5th March - and he is a he!!

xx


----------



## Luna

I'm a bit early but sneaking in... hope that's ok! Due March 14th and we have a yellow bump!


----------



## kirmal12

jay.92 said:


> My older brother was born there but we live in stevenage about 30 mins from there now, Is that were you are having your little onee?
> xx

Hi, yes I'm having mine at Addenbrookes, I did have a choice though between Addenbrookes or the Lister as I'm slap bang in the middle of both!. I know Stevenage Town well. I wonder who will be first between us?

Kirsty xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Hello ladies :)
was just thinking - do you think we could ask to have a banner made up for our 'March Lambs'??xx


----------



## fordy

ok ladies i am offically freaking out!!! lol i'm 26+5 and popping over to FREAKING THIRD TRI!!!! man where has the time gone?? it feels like it was only yesterday that i went for my dating scan and was only 5 weeks 6 days ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

oh i'm due 10th march and we're having a gorjuss little man named jack :D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

BabyHaines said:


> Hello ladies :)
> was just thinking - do you think we could ask to have a banner made up for our 'March Lambs'??xx

I dont actually know anything about banners and how to go about it :shrug:
Maybe :thumbup:

EDIT: Thinking what a good idea you had and following your advice, I made the banner below at mybannermaker.com The image in the backgroung is 2 lambs kissing :) If you want it I can send you the code I put in my signature. Or you can make your own.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

fordy said:


> ok ladies i am offically freaking out!!! lol i'm 26+5 and popping over to FREAKING THIRD TRI!!!! man where has the time gone?? it feels like it was only yesterday that i went for my dating scan and was only 5 weeks 6 days ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> oh i'm due 10th march and we're having a gorjuss little man named jack :D:D:D:D:D:D

Welcome over hun!

That makes 21 blue bumps!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

There must be more march pink bumps around :shrug:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I think there are a handful of pink bumps in the March Mummies thread...

For some reason I'm dreading my next Dr. appointment. I don't know why I'm suddenly nervous about going to see my OB after I have been fine for the last who knows how many!


----------



## katekatekate

Hello. :) I'm expecting a baby girl on March 12th.
TEAM PINK!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondeNklutzi said:


> I think there are a handful of pink bumps in the March Mummies thread...
> 
> For some reason I'm dreading my next Dr. appointment. I don't know why I'm suddenly nervous about going to see my OB after I have been fine for the last who knows how many!

Aww it is probably because the last appointments were all "how are you" appointments and from now on things get real... and more often if I am not mistaken. We are in the home stretch now, no turning back :argh:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

katekatekate said:


> Hello. :) I'm expecting a baby girl on March 12th.
> TEAM PINK!

;) ooh another lovely lady


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I didnt want to make a new thread but I just wanted a place to say...

I made it to 28 weeks! :bunny:

Well, tonight at midnight I am 28 weeks. I am just so happy because I kinda feel like ever since viability I think "if I make it another week, he has better odds" I am psyched for 28 weeks! Plus it means I am officially officially in my 3rd trimester. Since some places dont consider 27 weeks to be 3rd tri, but now at 28 weeks everyone considers me 3rd tri!


----------



## thechaosismex

wait until 30 weeks!...!!!!

All downhill from there!! eeek!!!


----------



## jay.92

Wooop come on teammmm pinkkk!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well there are bound to be more march pink bumps, but I dont think people are bothering too much with this thread :(


----------



## thechaosismex

hello 28 weeks princess pink bump!

:yipee:


----------



## mrsaligee

OMG My husband is 6 foot 5, will be interesting to see whose genes she gets (I am 5 foot 6 so not that short).

28 week appt with midwife on Friday, bit nervous...

Mrsaligee.
xxx


----------



## naganta

Hello all :) I am due March 12th...team yellow :) How is everyone feeling right about now?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

naganta said:


> Hello all :) I am due March 12th...team yellow :) How is everyone feeling right about now?

Welcome :flower:

Well tbh I am feeling rubbish these past few days. Being sick at everything I eat, and being sick when I dont eat. Have finally admitted to having SPD because it is so sore now, am really tired and bubs hasnt been very active either :(

But I have hit the 28 week mark so only 12 to go so I am happy :dance: 

How are you?


----------



## Kelz22

Hi there Im Kellie and im due on the 9th March and Im on team Blue :) xxx


----------



## Erised

Another blue...
Guess all the yellow bumps will end up carrying pink!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

They will need to be to catch up to all the boys ;)


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi everyone. I'm 27+1, due 8 March and on team yellow. Can't believe the third trimester is here already!


----------



## BabyHaines

Gorgeous banner!! Can you post the info we need to be able to paste it into our siggys?? It will be nice if we all have the same ;) xxxx


----------



## starbucks101

Hey Ladies :) I am also in 3rd tri!! this is my second little one and we are one team Pink. Bubba is due on the 9th :) xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thanks :flower:

[ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG ]https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7309/mybannerglitter2e542aab.gif[ /IMG][/URL ]

But without the spaces... I put 4 spaces in so it would show up... one in each URL and one in each IMG


----------



## horsey_hen

Hey all, I'm due March 4th with a pink bump. x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

starbucks101 said:


> Hey Ladies :) I am also in 3rd tri!! this is my second little one and we are one team Pink. Bubba is due on the 9th :) xxxx

Hi :hi: 

We are glad to see another pink bump for the list... my boy will need plenty of lovely ladies to keep him company ;)


----------



## jay.92

28 Weeeks alreadyy !! Wow
 :happydance: :happydance:

Well I dont know what is it but Im not sure if its a 28 week thing but I am shattered!!, My back kills, I am always hungry and omg in 10 weeks time some of us could be holding our babies!!

Did anyone have there 28 week midwife appointment on tuesday?. I had mine had to have bloods done again thank god its the last ones!! :thumbup:
My babygirl is measuring abovee Im getting quite worried shes going to be big my tummys measuring 28 week but on the growth chart shes near the outside of the grey area. Anyone having a big baby?. Or baby on the high side of the growth chart?

xx​


----------



## thechaosismex

jay.92 said:


> 28 Weeeks alreadyy !! Wow
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Well I dont know what is it but Im not sure if its a 28 week thing but I am shattered!!, My back kills, I am always hungry and omg in 10 weeks time some of us could be holding our babies!!
> 
> Did anyone have there 28 week midwife appointment on tuesday?. I had mine had to have bloods done again thank god its the last ones!! :thumbup:
> My babygirl is measuring abovee Im getting quite worried shes going to be big my tummys measuring 28 week but on the growth chart shes near the outside of the grey area. Anyone having a big baby?. Or baby on the high side of the growth chart?
> 
> xx​

 My uterus is measuring 30 weeks and that was at my 27 week mw appt! im sure she will end up huge argh :(


----------



## BlondieNBump

HI!!! So happy were here :happydance: hehe I am due on the 10th March and i am having a little princess :pink: Please add me xxxx


----------



## jay.92

thechaosismex said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> 28 Weeeks alreadyy !! Wow
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Well I dont know what is it but Im not sure if its a 28 week thing but I am shattered!!, My back kills, I am always hungry and omg in 10 weeks time some of us could be holding our babies!!
> 
> Did anyone have there 28 week midwife appointment on tuesday?. I had mine had to have bloods done again thank god its the last ones!! :thumbup:
> My babygirl is measuring abovee Im getting quite worried shes going to be big my tummys measuring 28 week but on the growth chart shes near the outside of the grey area. Anyone having a big baby?. Or baby on the high side of the growth chart?
> 
> xx​
> 
> My uterus is measuring 30 weeks and that was at my 27 week mw appt! im sure she will end up huge argh :(Click to expand...

 Do you have growth scan or anything?. Did your midwife say much about it?. 
You make my little bit of worry seam like nothing lol :dohh:


----------



## thechaosismex

jay.92 said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> 28 Weeeks alreadyy !! Wow
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Well I dont know what is it but Im not sure if its a 28 week thing but I am shattered!!, My back kills, I am always hungry and omg in 10 weeks time some of us could be holding our babies!!
> 
> Did anyone have there 28 week midwife appointment on tuesday?. I had mine had to have bloods done again thank god its the last ones!! :thumbup:
> My babygirl is measuring abovee Im getting quite worried shes going to be big my tummys measuring 28 week but on the growth chart shes near the outside of the grey area. Anyone having a big baby?. Or baby on the high side of the growth chart?
> 
> xx​
> 
> My uterus is measuring 30 weeks and that was at my 27 week mw appt! im sure she will end up huge argh :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have growth scan or anything?. Did your midwife say much about it?.
> You make my little bit of worry seam like nothing lol :dohh:Click to expand...

She didnt seem too worried as me and FOb are so tall,but said if shes still measuring large then Ill have to have another scan :D x


----------



## Mimi80

Hello Ladies, 

Today is my first day in 3rd tri and I'm due on March 10th.
Looking forward to meeting all of you :)

Mimi


----------



## Sparky0207

Cant believe I missed this thread!

Hello girls, im Zoe, due with baby number 2 who we think is a girl, on March 3rd :) xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Love the Banner!! can you tell me how to add it as my siggy? I've tried copying and pasting the image but it didn't work.:cry: Any tips??? Ta!!!:hugs:


----------



## thechaosismex

CormacksGirl said:


> Love the Banner!! can you tell me how to add it as my siggy? I've tried copying and pasting the image but it didn't work.:cry: Any tips??? Ta!!!:hugs:




> [ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG ]https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7309/mybannerglitter2e542aab.gif[ /IMG][/URL ]
> 
> But without the spaces... I put 4 spaces in so it would show up... one in each URL and one in each IMG

:D


----------



## tinky2010

i am due 6th march


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jay.92 said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> 28 Weeeks alreadyy !! Wow
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Well I dont know what is it but Im not sure if its a 28 week thing but I am shattered!!, My back kills, I am always hungry and omg in 10 weeks time some of us could be holding our babies!!
> 
> Did anyone have there 28 week midwife appointment on tuesday?. I had mine had to have bloods done again thank god its the last ones!! :thumbup:
> My babygirl is measuring abovee Im getting quite worried shes going to be big my tummys measuring 28 week but on the growth chart shes near the outside of the grey area. Anyone having a big baby?. Or baby on the high side of the growth chart?
> 
> xx​
> 
> My uterus is measuring 30 weeks and that was at my 27 week mw appt! im sure she will end up huge argh :(Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have growth scan or anything?. Did your midwife say much about it?.
> You make my little bit of worry seam like nothing lol :dohh:Click to expand...

I had mine measured at my 28 week appointment today. It was 29 cm. how do I know what is normal?


----------



## Seity

DueMarch2nd said:


> I had mine measured at my 28 week appointment today. It was 29 cm. how do I know what is normal?

I'm pretty sure anything +/- 2 cm is considered within the norm.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Tinky2010 and Mimi80...what team are you on? Pink, Blue or Yellow?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Seity said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> I had mine measured at my 28 week appointment today. It was 29 cm. how do I know what is normal?
> 
> I'm pretty sure anything +/- 2 cm is considered within the norm.Click to expand...

+/- 2cm from what? :shrug: sorry to be daft


----------



## Erised

I think it's a cm per week, so if you're 30 weeks you're expected to be 30cm, give or take 2 cm each way. I wasn't told how many cm I was measuring when I saw the midwife yesterday, just that it was alright.


----------



## Seity

Yeah, it's cm/week you are along, so at 28 weeks anything from 26-30 is considered fine.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thanks :)


----------



## PB&J

Hi all! Moving over today . Due 11th march and having a girl x


----------



## AmyMarie

DueMarch2nd said:


> Any more in March?
> 
> I will admit I am posting to get the thread to stay on page one. I want any march mummies who are around to see it :haha:

Hahahahaha ITS WORKING anyway lol:kiss:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So had my 28 wk appointment today. All went...ok. After my 12 lb weight gain last month (!) I was concerned that I had ballooned again this month, but nope, only gained two lbs since 24 weeks. 

I was supposed to have my GTT today, but when I went to my appointment, my urine had so much glucose in it they told me to wait as whatever I had eaten before would skew the test results. They never told me to fast beforehand so how was I supposed to know to? So GTT is tomorrow, fun. All in all nothing new or exciting at all.


----------



## hivechild

Heh, I just had my 28 wk appt and glucose test today too! I was told that you didn't need to fast for the initial test but just to avoid carbs and sugars for @12 hrs beforehand.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I had my appointment today and was told I would get the glucose test but was worried as I wasnt told to fast or anything and I had heard a few girls on here had. But instead I did get bloods taken and there was one she said would check for glucose because she asked if it had been before or after 2 hour prior to the appointment that I ate :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

AmyMarie said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Any more in March?
> 
> I will admit I am posting to get the thread to stay on page one. I want any march mummies who are around to see it :haha:
> 
> Hahahahaha ITS WORKING anyway lol:kiss:Click to expand...

People have paid attention to the thread today :happydance: I was beginning to think I had made it for nothing :( I always see the february and december and january ones at the top and our march thread way at the bottom :( Maybe it is just a matter of the more girls make the move to 3rd tri the more recognised we will be :lol:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hmm, well I will make sure I don't eat anything especially sugary/carby for a few hours before my test. I wonder how late the lab is open? We are having a party to celebrate the end of finals week that morning!


----------



## hivechild

I'm assuming you're doing the simple test and not the 3 hour one? How early is the party? A lot of labs around here open fairly early so yours might? If you can get in first thing to get your blood drawn beforehand then you'd not have to worry about what you eat! Did they give you the drink to take home with you so you can take it before you go in?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Yeah, I'm doing the simple test but they didn't give me the drink. I have to go in and drink the drink and then stick around until they draw the blood. Since the party is during our regular morning class time I think I will be able to wait a few hours and then go in later. Will give me time to take my online final.


----------



## hivechild

Ugh, well good luck! I hope you enjoy the party at least!


----------



## Seity

I was given my drink to take 1 hour before my next appointment and told I do not have to fast, but she said I should try and eat protein and not carbs.


----------



## Emskins

I had my GTT last week, they didn't tell me to fast so I just had a light breakfast before going in. I havent' had the results back yet, I assume if there is a problem they will call and if not they won't!

On the upside, I was told I would have another growth scan on 5th Jan which puts me at about 31 weeks, I am super excited as I didn't realise I got to have another scan and chance to see baby!

I also did a hopsital tour this week although due to swine flu precautions we were unable to see the delivery rooms and NICU etc which was a shame but I understand why. It was still great as they told us their c-section rates and hospital policies on birth adn after care.They also showed us a vidoe of a birth at the hospital, now I have seen real births on telly before but not when I have been pregnant....I am now officially scared!!

eek!


----------



## digs

Hi I've just come over to 3rd Tri and I am due 10th March 2010, my little bean is very active now and I can't wait to meet it - We are proud to have stayed on team YELLOW!!!!


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Hi to all March ladies :hi:
I hope you dont mind me sneaking in a few days early but I couldn't wait any longer!! :blush:
My name is Sam. I'm 32 (33 tomorrow:wacko:) and I'm due my little blue bundle on the 15th March. I cant believe how quickly time is passing!!
I hope you're all well. Really nice to meet you :flower: x x


----------



## BabyHaines

Well check out my new siggy ladies........(Wolf whistles....!!)

Hello Sam and welcome :)
Happy Birthday for tomorrow ;)
.......Another March boy.....this must be a record!! Congrats honey xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yeah I thought pinks were gonna catch up because I added like 2 yesterday :haha: but it will be hard doing


----------



## Emskins

Maybe some of us yellows will be pinks!


----------



## digs

Emskins - maybe we will - I really don't mind - would love a little lady but a little man would be great too! so excited I just can't wait! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

You girls are so strong to stay on team yellow! My husband wanted to (also our NHS dont tell the gender so we had to pay to get a private scan :() But I couldnt wait and talked him into spending the money :) But I have said if baby #2 is a girl then we will have one of each and then baby #3 we will stay on team yellow, because the surprise would be lovely but I have rationalised the finding out in so much detail I have a list as long as my arm of why finding out is best. Although in the scenario of boy first girl second a lot of the points are moot. 

This makes sense in my head lol


----------



## digs

DueMarch2n - it was the hardest thing we have ever done, we got to know the lady who does the scans as we had to go back so many time (bean hid!) I asked if she knew the 3rd or 4th scan and seh said yes its quite clear but I know you don't want to know so I won't tell you! We had to drag each other out of the hosptial to stop us running back and shout tell us please tell us!!!!!!!

So glad we managed it, will be a lovely suprise (still dying to know)!!!

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

digs said:


> DueMarch2n - it was the hardest thing we have ever done, we got to know the lady who does the scans as we had to go back so many time (bean hid!) I asked if she knew the 3rd or 4th scan and seh said yes its quite clear but I know you don't want to know so I won't tell you! We had to drag each other out of the hosptial to stop us running back and shout tell us please tell us!!!!!!!
> 
> So glad we managed it, will be a lovely suprise (still dying to know)!!!
> 
> xx

:haha: It is probably fun to guess, I will bet you 2 do it a lot.


----------



## Emskins

We talk about it all the time, is it a boy? Is it a girl? Who knows!!! I am excited either way! I like not knowing though, probably as much as you like knowing! I can't wait until we do find out though! roll on March!


----------



## Sparky0207

Fair play to those who chose to stay on team yellow, I couldnt do it but ended up with no choice!

Have been told that its probably a girl but no one is sure, I personally think its a boy! lol xx


----------



## Helabela

hello March mummies to be :D, im due 9th, having a little girl, Sophie Mae. Im having a 3d/4d scan and dvd Saturday, cant wait :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Pinks are catching up


----------



## jay.92

Had my 4d scan today!! :) :) Was soooo GOOD!! :happydance:
Want to see some pictures?​


----------



## mummy0704

hi can u add me please team blue 15th march thankyou x x


----------



## jay.92

Anotherr little man where have all the babygirls gone!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jay.92 said:


> Had my 4d scan today!! :) :) Was soooo GOOD!! :happydance:
> Want to see some pictures?​

Yes please :)


----------



## mummypeanut

hiya, im due 10th of march with our blue bump!!


----------



## jay.92

Here you go girls 
Here's my Babygirl at 28 weeks and 2 day :thumbup:​ 

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs087.snc3/15438_194720338030_513183030_3008168_200037_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs087.snc3/15438_194720343030_513183030_3008169_795824_n.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs107.snc3/15438_194720348030_513183030_3008170_159558_n.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs107.snc3/15438_194720358030_513183030_3008171_5322377_n.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs107.snc3/15438_194720383030_513183030_3008172_4386455_n.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs107.snc3/15438_194720393030_513183030_3008173_5424174_n.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs087.snc3/15438_194720408030_513183030_3008175_5404209_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs087.snc3/15438_194720418030_513183030_3008176_5215257_n.jpg

Hope you likee my pictures. What you think of my little one ? :cloud9:[/CENTER]​​


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aww The first ones are like those celebrities trying to get away from the paparazi! :haha: I absolutely love the ones where she is smiling as well. Very cute little lady :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hope you dont mind I announced the pics on the title of the thread, thought people would like to know there are pics up :)


----------



## jay.92

Ahhh Im sooo happy with the pictures and the dvd!. Got it all for £80!!. without discount cant believe it. 

Thank youuu Ahh Im totaly in lovee with her!!. Are you seeing your little man again before hes due?x


----------



## jay.92

Oww no I dont mind show my little girl off all you like :) :) Proud of my little girl!.
I Was like wow I am carrying this gawjuss little babbyy! All the way through the scan cant believe she will be here in just over 11 weeks!

xx


----------



## fringe88

awwwwwwww the pics are amazing. I've got my 4D scan tomorrow at Window to the Womb in Notts, we're paying £99 which is ok but £80 is a bargain

I'm due March 11th and we're expecting a boy


----------



## jay.92

Ahhhh are we going to havee some more picture tomorrow thenn?x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jay.92 said:


> Ahhh Im sooo happy with the pictures and the dvd!. Got it all for £80!!. without discount cant believe it.
> 
> Thank youuu Ahh Im totaly in lovee with her!!. Are you seeing your little man again before hes due?x

We only have a growth scan on about 6 weeks. i paid £79 for a 2d scan to find out the gender since my nhs hospital wont tell the gender. I would have loved to get a 3d/4d one done for £1 more :lol: where did you get it done?


----------



## jay.92

The hendon Clinic in London. Was great we had one at 17 weeks for £75 and then they gave us a 10% off voucher so we went again today should of been £67.50 but we couldnt help but get the dvd as well :).


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hmmm london would be a long drive from scotland. :haha: We are gonna save up and do a 3d scan with the next baby, that will also help this baby bond with his brother or sister. With this pregnancy money is just too tight and my husband thinks it is a waste :growlmad: and I cant convince him. With the gender scan I could convince him (wasnt easy he would rather have spent the money on something else) because all the positives of finding out the gender but all I can come up with for a 3d scan is that I want it :hissy:


----------



## thechaosismex

awww shes so cute! They are so clear, all curled up and smiling :)

x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> hmmm london would be a long drive from scotland. :haha: We are gonna save up and do a 3d scan with the next baby, that will also help this baby bond with his brother or sister. With this pregnancy money is just too tight and my husband thinks it is a waste :growlmad: and I cant convince him. With the gender scan I could convince him (wasnt easy he would rather have spent the money on something else) because all the positives of finding out the gender but all I can come up with for a 3d scan is that I want it :hissy:

My OH is the same way about the 3d u/s. He says that once the baby is here we will get to see him all the time, so why pay to see him now. That and he thinks 3d pictures look kinda creepy. :wacko:


----------



## Erised

I've got my 3D rescan tomorrow, fingers crossed our little girl will actually show herself this time! I'm actually quite worried, if she doesn't play along again I won't get to see her until giving birth ... I really really really want some good photos to put up in the nursery. 

Love the photos posted on here! She's absolutely gorgeous Jay =D


----------



## Flutterby1982

Hello! I'm 26+5 but sneaking into 3rd tri a few days early lol...can I be added to that list? Due March 13th & expecting a pinky :)

Went to our 3d scan for the second time today and the little monkey chimp STILL wouldn't show her face :nope: luckily they have said we can come back and try once more in the new year if we want but the problem is its over an hours drive away and all this petrol money is mounting up! Plus will be so disappointed if we don't get anything the third time cos it just seems like a waste of time and money....package was £120! that included sexing & a large photo print-out which we havent got yet. They did give me a disc with the few pics they took so far tho but they are not clear ones...I'll add a couple to show you ladies tho.
Has anyone got any tips on how to get baby moving? She seems to push her face into my placenta and stay there! So far I've tried running, jumping, dancing around and drinking hot choc lol :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







BABY 1_1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









BABY 1_4.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









BABY 1_5.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Flutterby1982 said:


> Hello! I'm 26+5 but sneaking into 3rd tri a few days early lol...can I be added to that list? Due March 13th & expecting a pinky :)
> 
> Went to our 3d scan for the second time today and the little monkey chimp STILL wouldn't show her face :nope: luckily they have said we can come back and try once more in the new year if we want but the problem is its over an hours drive away and all this petrol money is mounting up! Plus will be so disappointed if we don't get anything the third time cos it just seems like a waste of time and money....package was £120! that included sexing & a large photo print-out which we havent got yet. They did give me a disc with the few pics they took so far tho but they are not clear ones...I'll add a couple to show you ladies tho.
> Has anyone got any tips on how to get baby moving? She seems to push her face into my placenta and stay there! So far I've tried running, jumping, dancing around and drinking hot choc lol :haha: xx

When i went to my gender scan I drank a cold bottle of coke while driving there, It definitely had him moving. The coke is a 3 in 1 trick. It is cold, has caffeine, has sugar. All those should get LO moving hun. Good Luck


----------



## Emskins

Just helpinbg to bring this to the top....


We thought about having a 3D scan but decided not to, not for any one reason really, just not for us I guess.

I think all your pictures look amazing though!


----------



## Helabela

gosh, my 3d scans costing £199! But we have a £29 off voucher. It includes a 45 min scan, dvd, 6x big photos, 3x small photos and cd with all photos on.

Its tomorrow, cant wait :D


----------



## surprisemummy

heloo march mummies :D i come over today! cant beleive were in 3rd tri already! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

surprisemummy said:


> heloo march mummies :D i come over today! cant beleive were in 3rd tri already! xx

when is your due date hun? Or have I already added you to the list?

Nevermind!! :dohh: Welcome over!


----------



## surprisemummy

yeah i came over last week and seen the thread and asked to be put on the list hehe got a bit ahead of myself xx


----------



## Mimi80

Ooo, those pics are so cute!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Bringing this to the top xx

I just wanna say last night I sneezed and I hurt my ribs, like my left ribcage hurt for hours. it was a mighty sneeze. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## MarieGx

I've just came over from the second trimester and i'm due on the 11th March :D
As of right now still on team :yellow:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MarieGx said:


> I've just came over from the second trimester and i'm due on the 11th March :D
> As of right now still on team :yellow:

Is it by choice or is LO being shy? You say it as if you may not always be on team yellow :)


----------



## MarieGx

DueMarch2nd said:


> MarieGx said:
> 
> 
> I've just came over from the second trimester and i'm due on the 11th March :D
> As of right now still on team :yellow:
> 
> Is it by choice or is LO being shy? You say it as if you may not always be on team yellow :)Click to expand...

I do want to know :) just couldn't find out on the 20 week scan because it wasn't clear enough and little one wouldn't stop moving. I've got another scan next friday so i'm hoping i can find out then :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MarieGx said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieGx said:
> 
> 
> I've just came over from the second trimester and i'm due on the 11th March :D
> As of right now still on team :yellow:
> 
> Is it by choice or is LO being shy? You say it as if you may not always be on team yellow :)Click to expand...
> 
> I do want to know :) just couldn't find out on the 20 week scan because it wasn't clear enough and little one wouldn't stop moving. I've got another scan next friday so i'm hoping i can find out then :)Click to expand...

*Fingers Crossed* LO cooperates. let us know and I will change you to a pink or a blue. The pinks need help catching up but by the looks of the March babies, you have a good shot at a blue :haha:


----------



## MarieGx

DueMarch2nd said:
 

> MarieGx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieGx said:
> 
> 
> I've just came over from the second trimester and i'm due on the 11th March :D
> As of right now still on team :yellow:
> 
> Is it by choice or is LO being shy? You say it as if you may not always be on team yellow :)Click to expand...
> 
> I do want to know :) just couldn't find out on the 20 week scan because it wasn't clear enough and little one wouldn't stop moving. I've got another scan next friday so i'm hoping i can find out then :)Click to expand...
> 
> *Fingers Crossed* LO cooperates. let us know and I will change you to a pink or a blue. The pinks need help catching up but by the looks of the March babies, you have a good shot at a blue :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you and i shall do :D
I know it seems like boys are winning all together this time around :haha:


----------



## Erised

Had our second try of the 3D scan today, thankfully today she was awake enough to play along! Must have been half the chocolate bar and the cold orange juice I had in the car :blush:

Our little girl at 28 weeks 1 day, the last time we'll see her in 3D until we get to meet her in real life. Loved every minute of the scan =)
 



Attached Files:







11-12-2009 Scan01.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 11









11-12-2009 Scan02.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9









11-12-2009 Scan04.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11









11-12-2009 Scan08.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11









11-12-2009 Scan09.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MarieGx

Erised said:


> Had our second try of the 3D scan today, thankfully today she was awake enough to play along! Must have been half the chocolate bar and the cold orange juice I had in the car :blush:
> 
> Our little girl at 28 weeks 1 day, the last time we'll see her in 3D until we get to meet her in real life. Loved every minute of the scan =)

:D Awwwwww she's cute! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh how precious! I am so glad she was cooperating finally. Less than 12 weeks and she will be out of there! :)


----------



## tootsy1987

awwww erised she is super super super cute hunny!!! :D its soo exciting isnt it!! and may i say a huge thanks to duemarch2nd for adding me onto march lambs :) thanks hunny :kiss: xxx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Okay girls I am attempting to add the "March Lambs" banner let's see how it goes!!!!:wacko:

https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7309/mybannerglitter2e542aab.gif


Yeah!!!!!!!! It worked!!!! Happy dance,happy dance:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Sorry, got carried away for a minute there!!! Just seen all all the 3d scan pics and they are sooooooo gorgeous!!!!! I went for my 28 week appointment 2 days ago and all is fab with my wee man!!! I was measured spot on for 28 weeks!! just need to wait for the results of my blood tests, but I'm not anticipating any problems with them!!!:happydance::happydance:


https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7309/mybannerglitter2e542aab.gif


----------



## jay.92

Ahhh Lovelyy lovely 4d pictures girls. Super cute babys us March mummys have!!.

Thank girls I loved my 4d scan babygirl was being soo good for mummy and daddy even got a wave in the dvd and a yawn!!. Ahhh was amazing my bubba so not camra shy after all these sccans lol. 

xx


----------



## jay.92

Sorry just saw my ticker.

Wooooowww 80 DAYSS!!  :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry bit over the top girlies just cant believe how quick its going !!.

The back ache i sooooooooo worth iit. Is anyone getting braxton hicks yet?.
And am I the only one sorry maybe tmi but not leaking yet, everyone with more weeks to go than me seam to be leaking ? :dohh:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

jay.92 said:


> Sorry just saw my ticker.
> 
> Wooooowww 80 DAYSS!!  :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Sorry bit over the top girlies just cant believe how quick its going !!.
> 
> The back ache i sooooooooo worth iit. Is anyone getting braxton hicks yet?.
> And am I the only one sorry maybe tmi but not leaking yet, everyone with more weeks to go than me seam to be leaking ? :dohh:

There is no such thing as TMI on BnB. I haven't felt any Braxton Hicks, but at one of my appointments, my doctor said she felt a contraction as she was feeling my uterus, but I didn't even notice it. 

Bbs aren't leaking all the time, but if OH gets frisky with them :blush: or I hear a baby crying they go off like faucets!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Woohoo!!! I didnt realise!!! 80 days :dance:
Well actually that seems like ages compared to a lot of the 3rd tri tickers :lol:

I dont think i have had BH yet. I have wondered a few times if it was kicks or BH by the way they felt but decided they were kicks. 

As for the leaking boobies... i have leaked a few times but only when I have no bra on. I tend to wear a sports bra round the house as my boobies have gotten so big, and werent small to start with :lol: But not a lot of leaking each time and as I say literally only a few times.

Btw just want to say... my LO is enjoying his 1st mince pies that I ate for dinner with a frijj milkshake blush:) He loves it :)


----------



## Kerrie-x

Im due 28th March with a little girl x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Oooh forgot to add, Im not in 3rd tri for 2 weeks yet but thought i'd add my date. My 4D scan is on the 28th December xx


----------



## Erised

I haven't had any braxton hicks yet, or at least not that I've noticed. I have started the backache now though, it's been mean to me since yesterday. Guess I should consider myself lucky that I went without pain this long! Still hoping that it might just go away again, I have been quite busy the last 2 days. 

Leaking boobs, yes and no. I've had my left boob leak twice, both times at night and only a little bit. That's it, so not really yet. Little worried about what size I'm gonna end up as once my milk does come in properly though =/ ... Bought a 38K nursing bra the other day and it's on the small side, I can't find anything larger than L so am a bit worried this might be a problem in March! 

Congrats to those ladies that hit the 80 day count down! =)


----------



## tootsy1987

eeek erised ive started with loads of braxtons :( they were really quite painful last night with hot flushes that i actually thought something was happening but after a little while they calmed down again... they only really started the past week or so! im like you too i have had a couple of leaks but nothing major.. my boobs havent grown at all while preg tho :( i started on a 34E and im now a 36DD grrr! lol xxx


----------



## ttcbump1

hi, im due 27th march... so nearly in 3rd tri, not many march mummies left in 2nd tri so thought id add my date!! :) 

oh im on team yellow, baby had its legs well and truly crossed. lol xxx


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Hi Ladies!!!

Oh my goodness, I'm so excited!!!! I'm officially third tri today!!!! (although I sneaked over last week:haha:)
Erised, your 4d scan pic gave me huge butterflies in my stomach. They are beautiful. We have booked a 4d scan for Mon 21st so only 1 week to wait!!! :happydance:
My little man's kicks are becoming so strong now and often make me go 'oooof' hehe. I love it so much but sometimes they're sore!!! 
I think I've been having some BH. My lovely bump goes rock hard and its almost like bubs is being squeezed to the very tip of my bump (if that even makes sense??:wacko:) and then I burst for the loo!! Sound like BH's anyone?
I hope you and your bumps are all well x x


----------



## sophxx

I'm due the 12th march can't wait now! Hope this last fri doesn't drag! Were just going to book our 3d scan for jan and our nct classes start jan to so it's all go! X


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hmm, maybe I should start thinking about getting registered for my prenatal classes.


----------



## sophxx

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hmm, maybe I should start thinking about getting registered for my prenatal classes.

we had to book ours a few months back as we payed private for them! The hospital ones aren't open for booking till after the new year! X


----------



## Seity

I'm looking at a prenatal class in February. When I asked the midwife about it she said we didn't have to worry about signing up early as we could probably wait until a week before and it wouldn't be filled up. Benefit of a small town!


----------



## julchen_79

Hi ladies! Already posted some of our pictures on the other March thread...but still so amazed by it that I am posting it here as well.

Starting to feel tired and achy as well...hope it is just a temporay thing...sigh. No leaking boobs or anything else though.
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_116.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13









UC BABY_105.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11









UC BABY_70.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12









UC BABY_72.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 16









UC BABY_29.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emskins

wow-cool pictures Julchen! I bet you are even more excited now!

I booked our prenatal class a month or so ago, only because I wanted to make sure we got a spot as they only offer English speaking classes every few months, we are booked for a weekend at the end of Jan at the local women's hospital


----------



## gemini xo

17th of March here! :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hi girls 

I have my antenatal classes 10Jan and every monday after that for 4-5weeks. i dont have to sign up, just show up, that is what the mw said anyway. I am looking forward to them because it means labour is near... like the official thing to do. But I know I wont learn much because as many women have said, they know so much from this site. But I am hoping my husband picks up a bit of knowledge. I would kinda feel weird not to go. Like I was missing out so that is why i decided to go :)

sophiexx what are you expecting hun? boy girl or suprise?

julchen_79 what other March thread? i never knew there was one :shrug:


----------



## Fingerslocked

I am due March 24th with a little girl!! :)


----------



## BabyHaines

DueMarch2nd said:


> Bringing this to the top xx
> 
> I just wanna say last night I sneezed and I hurt my ribs, like my left ribcage hurt for hours. it was a mighty sneeze. Has this happened to anyone else?

No, usually when I sneeze, I wet myself....:haha: haha!!

Gorgeous 3d pics ladies - beautiful babies, eh?!

I have a 2d growth scan booked for 20th Jan, when I will be about 34ish weeks. Can't wait!!

I have confirmed my maternity leave as 15th Jan now too (33wks). Soooooo excited!!

When are you ladies all going??xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have a growth scan 20 Jan too. I am excited. 
I havent got a mat leave start date because i dont work so technically i am on mat leave :haha: 
I sent my HIP form off on the 18Nov... anyone else send theres around that time? have you received it? i know there are heaps of threads on the topic and I have read them and know about the backlog. i am just curious. :shrug: I will definitely let you girls know when I get mine. Since I was 25+2 when I sent mine and I am due in the beginning of March, chances are I am among the first of the March mummies to have sent it. But if anyone gets theres we will all be anxious to know!


----------



## mummydee

sneaking in early......


Hi I'm Dee and currently 25+1 with my second baby. We're on team :blue: and EDD is 28th March '10 all being well!

Look forward to chatting to you all!

Dee x


----------



## DaisyDaisy

I am 'graduating' a bit early too (25+3).

My blue bump is due on 26th March and can't wait!!!


----------



## DaisyDaisy

I am 'graduating' a bit early too (25+3).

My blue bump is due on 26th March and can't wait!!!


----------



## mummymia

Hi girlies,

Ive made it to 3rd tri im so excited im due on the 21st march (cant wait):happydance: Im on team YELLOW...WOOHOO!!!!

Good luck to all of you 

x x x x


----------



## CocoaOne

Poking my nose in from 2nd tri - I'm due with a :pink: bundle on 28th March. Got my 3d scan booked for beginning of January- so excited!


----------



## BabyHaines

DueMarch2nd said:


> I have a growth scan 20 Jan too. I am excited.
> I havent got a mat leave start date because i dont work so technically i am on mat leave :haha:
> I sent my HIP form off on the 18Nov... anyone else send theres around that time? have you received it? i know there are heaps of threads on the topic and I have read them and know about the backlog. i am just curious. :shrug: I will definitely let you girls know when I get mine. Since I was 25+2 when I sent mine and I am due in the beginning of March, chances are I am among the first of the March mummies to have sent it. But if anyone gets theres we will all be anxious to know!

I sent mine (I think) around the 26th Nov with no sign of it yet :nope:
I am looking forward to getting it, but at the same time, feel chuffed that I'm getting anything at all, so aren't gonna moan....(Well, not yet at least!! :haha:)

Oooh, we'll be in for our scns on the same day looking at our beautiful bubbas :) At least we can compare notes and sizes etc. (There's only 3 days between our EDD!!) xxxx


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, so glad to be joining 3rd tri...due 11th march with baby girl on board.x.


----------



## bexie1985

cupcake were due same day yay :) x


----------



## thechaosismex

hello lovely lambs!

Also havent got my HIP yet, yet my sister didnt post it until the 23rd nov doh! but my maternity allowance got processed today and accepted :yipee: in under a week! :D xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Just wanna say I (and several others) am 

*29 weeks today!!!*:wohoo: 

It really does feel like yesterday I was so excited to have gotten to 3rd tri! I have a paper chain I made at like 11 weeks pregnant for the countdown to the due date. Each week alternates pink and blue and at the beginning of each week we read the bit in my book that tells how the baby is growing that week. My husband thought I was 28 weeks :lol: he missed a week it flew so fast! he started reading and was like "hey I read this!" :haha:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> Just wanna say I (and several others) am
> 
> *29 weeks today!!!*:wohoo:
> 
> It really does feel like yesterday I was so excited to have gotten to 3rd tri! I have a paper chain I made at like 11 weeks pregnant for the countdown to the due date. Each week alternates pink and blue and at the beginning of each week we read the bit in my book that tells how the baby is growing that week. My husband thought I was 28 weeks :lol: he missed a week it flew so fast! he started reading and was like "hey I read this!" :haha:

That's a really cute idea! I logged onto BnB and was surprised when I saw I was 29 weeks, lol!


----------



## Rach27

We're due March 15 with our first baby! Great to be in 3rd tri!


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> Hi girls
> julchen_79 what other March thread? i never knew there was one :shrug:

Ohh it is the "old" one from the 2nd Trimester. I still keep checking it once in a while since there is still some activity. 

How is everyone feeling? I am starting to get really tired...feels like payback time for the fabulous months of pregnancy I had so far. :wacko:

I had another scan with the consultant yesterday to check on my placenta, it has moved up - so looks like I will have to push this little man out. :haha:
They also rechecked on the Choroid Plexus Cyst that was found at the 20 weeks and....it is gone!! :happydance: He measures on spot in size for 29 weeks but is a bit lighter than should be...estimated weight around 2lbs15oz. Will see what my doctor says, the consultants never let out that much.


----------



## jay.92

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> julchen_79 what other March thread? i never knew there was one :shrug:
> 
> Ohh it is the "old" one from the 2nd Trimester. I still keep checking it once in a while since there is still some activity.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I am starting to get really tired...feels like payback time for the fabulous months of pregnancy I had so far. :wacko:
> 
> I had another scan with the consultant yesterday to check on my placenta, it has moved up - so looks like I will have to push this little man out. :haha:
> They also rechecked on the Choroid Plexus Cyst that was found at the 20 weeks and....it is gone!! :happydance: He measures on spot in size for 29 weeks but is a bit lighter than should be...estimated weight around 2lbs15oz. Will see what my doctor says, the consultants never let out that much.Click to expand...

Ahh you had a great day yesterday then see you baby boy and get all these things off your mind soo happy for ya :hugs:. 
I had my babygirl measured when I was 28 weeks and 2 days she was weighing 2lb 10oz.

Does anyone know what a baby should be weighing around this time?.


----------



## jay.92

29 Weeks :happydance: :happydance: 

 Can't believe we/me ar 29 weeks omg time is flying and these next couple of weeks are going to fly past for me Im moving out my currrent flat to a newer bigger, alot safer one then Ive got my birthday and baby shopping then my beautifull babygirl is due Cant believe were nearly there. :cloud9:

Starting to get backache really hurts feels like babys stuck sometimes! at my scan she said babys head down that worried me hope she turns back up not time for her to come out!
mmmm sent off my sure start grant today wait to hear back from them could be awhile. Still havent heard anything back about the HIP grant sent that off the day I turned 25 weeks that was the 17th november !! I really want to buy things!!! 

Anyways that all I have new for todayy lovee you all march lambs :) :)


----------



## bear74

I'm here a few days early.. due on 19th March..It's a boy!


----------



## Amz123

3rd tri OMG - i can not believe i am here already! 
Pregnant with baby no1 - due 8th March team :pink: xx


----------



## lolly dolly

Will be 27 weeks tomorrow. Our little boy is due on 16th march but have few dates for him from 12 march -16th. Having braxton hicks almost every day now and i'm massive truly massive! think he will come early but we're ready for him x


----------



## MissTanya

Hello March Ladies,

I am 26 weeks today so thought it was time I popped on and said hello!!! I am due with my first on the 23rd March...and we are on team yellow.

I can't believe how quickly time is flying past!!!! Hope you are all well and enjoying your pregnancies. I've had a great pregnancy so far (touch wood) - with no sickness and no scares. I really hope the third tri continues to be just as good...though I think I am coming down with a slight touch of the flu at the moment.

So how many March Mammas are there, does anyone know?


----------



## julchen_79

jay.92 said:


> Ahh you had a great day yesterday then see you baby boy and get all these things off your mind soo happy for ya :hugs:.
> I had my babygirl measured when I was 28 weeks and 2 days she was weighing 2lb 10oz.
> 
> Does anyone know what a baby should be weighing around this time?.


She did not actually say he is too light, when I asked her if that weight was normal she just said "well a babies weight depends on how well the mom takes care of herself". So cryptic and weird...certainly not an answer to my question. Went online and I believe the average weight for 29 weeks is around 1150gr - Baby Sam would currently be around 950gr. However, I am not really worried as of yet because for once they can only estimate the weight and second those are just average values. Sorry I don't have the link to site I saw the average fetal weight anymore...but if you put it into google you'll find tons.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

julchen_79 said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh you had a great day yesterday then see you baby boy and get all these things off your mind soo happy for ya :hugs:.
> I had my babygirl measured when I was 28 weeks and 2 days she was weighing 2lb 10oz.
> 
> Does anyone know what a baby should be weighing around this time?.
> 
> 
> She did not actually say he is too light, when I asked her if that weight was normal she just said "well a babies weight depends on how well the mom takes care of herself". So cryptic and weird...certainly not an answer to my question. Went online and I believe the average weight for 29 weeks is around 1150gr - Baby Sam would currently be around 950gr. However, I am not really worried as of yet because for once they can only estimate the weight and second those are just average values. Sorry I don't have the link to site I saw the average fetal weight anymore...but if you put it into google you'll find tons.Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Remember, the weight estimates can be way off sometimes, and not every baby fits in the average values.


----------



## jay.92

Thanks girls :hugs: Stopped me from worrying Ive been such a worrier all through this pregnancy nice to have some reasurance from others instead of just the other half who dont know what Im on about most of the time lol bless him :dohh:.

Has anyone brought there pushchairs yet?. Ive been looking at the icandy apple I really really love it and looks soo comfortable for baby but the price :growlmad: it makes me mad!! Has anyone else after the icandys?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I never knew about the 2nd tri march thread :shrug: 

I havent had bubs measured since my 20 week scan. My fundal height is spot on though. Ill find out on 20 Jan how he is growing. How are they measuring the baby without doing a scan? :shrug: 

I have a non expensive travel system, a Graco mirage. I wanted good quality for low cost and that is the one for me :)

I have been really tired lately but seemed to have picked up a tiny bit now. My worst weeks were 27-28 weeks. I was a walking zombie


----------



## thechaosismex

jay.92 said:


> Thanks girls :hugs: Stopped me from worrying Ive been such a worrier all through this pregnancy nice to have some reasurance from others instead of just the other half who dont know what Im on about most of the time lol bless him :dohh:.
> 
> Has anyone brought there pushchairs yet?. Ive been looking at the icandy apple I really really love it and looks soo comfortable for baby but the price :growlmad: it makes me mad!! Has anyone else after the icandys?


I lovedddd loved loved the icandy cherry in mulberry..however the price is insane for how much I probably will use it! (I have a few slings which I intend to use a lot to help get back into shape!) I got the Mamas and Papas luna in orchid with allllllll the accessories-parasol, change bag, liner, head hugger, car seat adaptors, including the car seat which fits and the isofix base for about the same price as the icandy without any extras, and its just as cute :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have the graco Alano system, got it as a gift and I love it! 

In other news...guess who failed their GTT? Yup that'd be me, so I have my 3 hour test tomorrow. I'm really worried I will be diagnosed with gestational diabetes, and I feel guilty about that for some reason. I really don't know why but that's my biggest feeling...guilt.


----------



## britneysbitch

Hi, I'm due March 14th with a little boy! I've been lurking since 27 weeks, and I guess this is my new home now! Add me to the list if you like :)


----------



## Emx

Hi, Im not due to move over to third tri for a bit but noticed you had some 28th March mummies on the list - I am due on 29th March so just about scrape in as a March Mum! See you all in here soon x


----------



## Emskins

Hey blonde, good luck with the next rounds of tets, try not to feel guilty as lots of women are diagnosed with GD and you might not even be...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrsneish2b

Hi Ladies! im in the 3rd tri now... i knwo youve read it before, but i never thought id get here after 2 MC we are finally in the home stretch :happydance: im 27 and due on the 16th MArch, but im quite big lol so i hope the midwife, when she sees me next week will tell me what she thinks !

so :hi: everyone due in march xx


----------



## boonies86

Hi all, can u put me down for team PINK and the 22/03/2010, im not officially moving over, but aving a nose at what 3rd tri talks about!!! so far im petrified!!!!!!!


----------



## swazzle

Hi ladies, had my 28 week growth scan on monday and baby is weighing 3 pounds 1 ounce, not sure if thats the avarage but everything seems good so im happy.

We got to see little ones HAIR!! It has been growing was such a shock! My OH asked it if was ginger (he is a red head) and the women replied with " were good but not that good yet" its was hilarious!!

Time is flying by, after christmas it wont be longggggg:O

Oh yeah i got my travel system as a gift and we got the icandy cherry in fudge with all bits and bobs, cant wait to have a play with it :D:D!!

Hazel x


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Oooh lots of people with icandy travel systems. We went with the Silver Cross Linear Freeway and so far have read mixed reviews about it :shrug:
I hope we made the right choice :dohh:
Anyone else feeling soooo tired this week? I can barely get moving off this couch. I feel all heavy, sluggish and sleepy. Been feeling brilliant lately so this isn't good. I hope it doesn't last too long :wacko:


----------



## jay.92

Hiyyaa just thought i would let you all know i got HIP grant todayy finallyyy :) :)


----------



## laurajo24

is it just me or have we been in the 20-something week stage forever???
i wanna hit the 30's!!!

i am currently still in my pj's watching this morning and considering having a bath. i am just so exhausted this week!!! i do have a stinking cold and sore throat so feel justified having the time off work and still not being dressed!

:hug:


----------



## jay.92

Tell me about it!, its actually annoying me i want to say im 30 something weeks but i do look back and think omg time has gone soooo fast!

Im sitting in the pjs tooo wanted to watch this morning but the boyfriend wouldnt let me soo imm shopping with the grant now soooo happy its come through something finally put a smile on my face and means I can shop for baby and buy myself some well needed pregnancy bits!!

ahhh get better sooon!!. everyone seams too be having these stupid colds luckly I havent caught one yet :S . Ahhh Its snowing here :) :)

xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Just trying to bump this thread back to page 1 !!!! I only have a week to go, then I'll be 30 weeks whoo-hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## sophieee18

17th march and im blueee :happydance: good luck for everyones babies!


----------



## boonies86

bump


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well I come in today. Yesterday was my husbands birthday so i wasnt around and the thread is on the 3rd page :(

But on the plus for pinks, I am about to add 3 pinks and 2 blues. 

BlondeNKLutzl... I hope the tests some back clear. Don't be guilty hun (easier said than done obviously) It is common and very manageable. At least you only have less than 11 weeks to go. 

By the way I just checked my bank before coming to this site and i too have got my HIP grant as of today :wohoo: It took exactly one month, which isnt actually long :) I am so happy I get to buy things for baby again :)


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> Well I come in today. Yesterday was my husbands birthday so i wasnt around and the thread is on the 3rd page :(
> 
> But on the plus for pinks, I am about to add 3 pinks and 2 blues.
> 
> BlondeNKLutzl... I hope the tests some back clear. Don't be guilty hun (easier said than done obviously) It is common and very manageable. At least you only have less than 11 weeks to go.
> 
> By the way I just checked my bank before coming to this site and i too have got my HIP grant as of today :wohoo: It took exactly one month, which isnt actually long :) I am so happy I get to buy things for baby again :)

woooo for HIP! should get mine next week then it seems! will make for nice january sales buying :D!


----------



## Seity

I can't believe it's going to be Christmas next week. I seem to have lost this month between both me and my OH being sick with a cold for the past 2 weeks. Every time we start to get better, it comes back. Ugh. So tired of coughing and blowing my nose. I suppose the upside is that it's the first time this whole pregnancy that time has gone by fast. Colds suck, I highly recommend you all avoid them.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I had a cold around 20 weeks or so. It really is awful. And it was the worst cold of my life. I never get colds. I was glad to be over it but it took ages!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have had the same cold since about 20 weeks. I have really bad allergies though, and I don't handle the seasons changing very well. So it is a cross of general allergies/sinus crap and a cold and it WON'T go away. Plus it would be nice if the weather would just stay the same for more than a day or two. Two days ago the high was 30 degrees. Yesterday it was 67 degrees here, and today it was back down in the 30s, but it is supposed to be warm again next week (we think). Gah!


----------



## Seity

blondeNklutzi said:


> I have had the same cold since about 20 weeks. I have really bad allergies though, and I don't handle the seasons changing very well. So it is a cross of general allergies/sinus crap and a cold and it WON'T go away. Plus it would be nice if the weather would just stay the same for more than a day or two. Two days ago the high was 30 degrees. Yesterday it was 67 degrees here, and today it was back down in the 30s, but it is supposed to be warm again next week (we think). Gah!

Ugh, I think that would drive me crazy. This is the first time I've felt bad the whole pregnancy, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## gemini9961

Due on March 17, team :yellow:


----------



## Emskins

Hi all, I had my second midwife appt last night and again all we did was talk, she didn't take my blood pressure or listen to the baby. I think Swiss midwifes are there more for the labour than the actual pregnancy care. It was nice to have a chat with her and talk about what kind of birth I would like and what they can offer but I was still expecting some kind of check up.

She is sending me for accupunture as she said in her experience women who have this labour for less time, she used to be the head of the Swiss Midwifre Association so I trust her experience and I am willing to try it even though I am scared of needles. HAs anyone else tried this or been offered it?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Just bumping this to first page. 

No Emskins sorry I havent had any experience with it but Good Luck :thumbup:

Hope all you girls are well today!


----------



## thechaosismex

Pointless post! but I got my HIP today! I posted it the 25/26th november..however I called yesterday after all you lovely ladies recieved yours and they said 1. I wasnt on the system at all, and 2. to call back in january! So ladies who are still waiting take everything they say with a pinch of salt cause it seems they will say anything to get you off the phone 
x


----------



## girl friday

Just had a MW appointment and it's got DH panicked! 

Wednesday night I came down with the norovirus, it's been just over 24 hours since I was last sick and as such I really haven't eaten or drunk much since Wednesday night.

Anyway, the MW detected protein in my urine sample and has sent it off for further tests, my blood pressure was also the highest it's been all pregnancy and much higher than 2 weeks ago (120/75 up from 100/60). 

DH thinks I have the starting of pre-eclampsia and after the MW mentioned the words possible infection also thinks I've got strep b!

I reckon it's all down to the fact that the virus is probably still in my system and that when I go back in 3 weeks my blood pressure will be back to it's normal level. I've exlained that checking for infections is routine and that even if I did have an infection they could treat it!

I guess he's the worrier and I'm not!


----------



## hopeforamirac

We are due 22nd march team pink :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

girl friday I wouldnt worry too much because 120/75 is considered pretty perfect. My sis who is a nurse/paramedic says normal is 120/80 and my mw says it is 120/70 so that is a perfect range. But I guess it is all a matter of what is normal for you personally. Hope all is ok


----------



## girl friday

Thanks, I'll tell him that! I know it's really sweet that he panicks about me, but he really needs to calm down. It's good they are sending off my sample for further testing in case there is something more serious wrong with me, but again he is suspisious of this! Men!


----------



## jay.92

Glad to hear all these girls getting the HIP grants :) I done a great bit of shopping yesterday brought sooo much for my babygirl shes got 2 pairs of ugg and a pair of pink timberlands!! shes got more shoes than me already!.
Theres quite a theww pink bumps adding to the thread its great come on pinks :) xx


----------



## cupcake23

bexie1985 said:


> cupcake were due same day yay :) x

We can be bump buddies!:flower:


----------



## thechaosismex

jay.92 said:


> Glad to hear all these girls getting the HIP grants :) I done a great bit of shopping yesterday brought sooo much for my babygirl shes got 2 pairs of ugg and a pair of pink timberlands!! shes got more shoes than me already!.
> Theres quite a theww pink bumps adding to the thread its great come on pinks :) xx


Where did you get the timberlands from??! :cloud9:


----------



## rwhite

:wave: Hi everyone, I'm new to third tri and due 17 March (although I've also been told 14th, but figure I'm safest sticking to the later date :winkwink:). Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## diane60f

Third tri officially!!!! My boy will be here the 4th of march by induction instead of the 20th! Time warp!!


----------



## rwhite

diane60f said:


> Third tri officially!!!! My boy will be here the 4th of march by induction instead of the 20th! Time warp!!

Lucky thing


----------



## Jade2933

18TH Of March with a little :pink:


----------



## jay.92

thechaosismex said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear all these girls getting the HIP grants :) I done a great bit of shopping yesterday brought sooo much for my babygirl shes got 2 pairs of ugg and a pair of pink timberlands!! shes got more shoes than me already!.
> Theres quite a theww pink bumps adding to the thread its great come on pinks :) xx
> 
> 
> Where did you get the timberlands from??! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Was going to get them for jd you get the booties and a hat but for £25 didnt really like the price so I got the same ones brand new from ebay for £14!! :happydance: my Bargin!!.
Ive got them booties in you dp Ilove themm my babygirls got sooo many i love mummy bits think the oh is feeling a bbit left out lol


----------



## thechaosismex

Haha thanks hun! Ill have to do some hardcore ebay watching :)!

There isnt much "i love daddy" stuff about that ive noticed :s which means more love for mummy :D x


----------



## jay.92

Thats fine ebay have some great cheap but brand new bits im after a baby gap outfit at the moment.
Ebays got some i love daddy bit thnk the only shop ive seen i love daddy bit in is next i got one baby grow from asda saying i love daddy.


----------



## lynnikins

Hi, just thought id introduce myself im new to babyandbump
My Name is Lynette and im due 14th of March with a Yellow bump , i didnt think there was any point in going into the second trimester section as im 28wks on Sunday


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Wow, welcome to all the new ladies! 

Since my glucose tests came back high, I have been diagnosed with GD, so I have to go see a dietician on Wednesday. Other than that, nothing is new, except this MIGHT mean they will induce me a couple weeks before my due date...not that I would mind as long as little man is fully grown!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Welcome girls!!

Diane60f- I will keep you on the 20th but add that info for you :)
:hugs: for blondenklutzi


----------



## girl friday

Jade2933 said:


> 18TH Of March with a little :pink:


Same day as me but my bump is blue!

x


----------



## thechaosismex

Anyone want the strawberry and orange creams out of these? or suggest something I can do with them? (besides throwing them at passing busses)
https://bp2.blogger.com/_0m-80M-Sq-I/RuJtMfvpxwI/AAAAAAAAADI/YmgTo3nJcPU/s320/QualityStreetCarton.jpg

blehhhhh! pointless post really !


----------



## jay.92

ahhh there the yummy ones!! I want themm really really want a bit of chocolate


----------



## thechaosismex

You can have them! Half the box is strawberry creams I swear! :rofl:


----------



## laurajo24

the creams are my favourite! send 'em this way.....


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I think throwing them at passing busses sounds fun. But then again, I am easily amused.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I hate them too!! Any sort of fruit in my chocolate is wrong! It is either fruity OR chocolatey... do not confuse my tongue!! :lol:


----------



## amy16323

im due march 23.im here a couple days early.im having a girl


----------



## lynnikins

but i love the strawberry creams , strawberry filled chocolates are my favorite


----------



## DueMarch2nd

When I had my 28 week midwife appointment all was well, great bp, great fetal hb, measuring right etc. And at the end she asked when my growth scan was booked and I said 20th Jan and she said she would like to see me before that and told me to come back in 2 weeks (which is wednesday) I was just sitting and wondering if it was so soon because of christmas or if i should worry she wants to see me 2 weeks later. I reckon she may have told me 4 weeks if christmas and new year werent interfering :shrug: But part of me wonders if every 2 weeks will be normal from now on or maybe there is a problem? I mean, I am not complaining of the extra attention, just a bit curious as to anyone elses experiences?


----------



## jay.92

Ermmm Im seeing midwife on the 28th December and I saw her last on the ermmm 8th december must just change I thought x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I hope it is just changing to more frequent and that is all it is :)


----------



## Seity

DueMarch2nd said:


> When I had my 28 week midwife appointment all was well, great bp, great fetal hb, measuring right etc. And at the end she asked when my growth scan was booked and I said 20th Jan and she said she would like to see me before that and told me to come back in 2 weeks (which is wednesday) I was just sitting and wondering if it was so soon because of christmas or if i should worry she wants to see me 2 weeks later. I reckon she may have told me 4 weeks if christmas and new year werent interfering :shrug: But part of me wonders if every 2 weeks will be normal from now on or maybe there is a problem? I mean, I am not complaining of the extra attention, just a bit curious as to anyone elses experiences?

I see the midwife every 2 weeks starting at the 28 week appointment. Then around 36 weeks (I think) it changes to every week.


----------



## MiissMuffet

:happydance:

I'm due march 18 with a :pink: bump :D
x


----------



## MiissMuffet

amy16323 said:


> im due march 23.im here a couple days early.im having a girl

for some reason i thought u were due the same day as me lol


----------



## julchen_79

Seity said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> When I had my 28 week midwife appointment all was well, great bp, great fetal hb, measuring right etc. And at the end she asked when my growth scan was booked and I said 20th Jan and she said she would like to see me before that and told me to come back in 2 weeks (which is wednesday) I was just sitting and wondering if it was so soon because of christmas or if i should worry she wants to see me 2 weeks later. I reckon she may have told me 4 weeks if christmas and new year werent interfering :shrug: But part of me wonders if every 2 weeks will be normal from now on or maybe there is a problem? I mean, I am not complaining of the extra attention, just a bit curious as to anyone elses experiences?
> 
> I see the midwife every 2 weeks starting at the 28 week appointment. Then around 36 weeks (I think) it changes to every week.Click to expand...

Same for me. I think it is completely normal...we are getting closer to the home stretch thus more attention :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen_79... which ticker is right? You are about 3 days different on them :lol:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Seity said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> When I had my 28 week midwife appointment all was well, great bp, great fetal hb, measuring right etc. And at the end she asked when my growth scan was booked and I said 20th Jan and she said she would like to see me before that and told me to come back in 2 weeks (which is wednesday) I was just sitting and wondering if it was so soon because of christmas or if i should worry she wants to see me 2 weeks later. I reckon she may have told me 4 weeks if christmas and new year werent interfering :shrug: But part of me wonders if every 2 weeks will be normal from now on or maybe there is a problem? I mean, I am not complaining of the extra attention, just a bit curious as to anyone elses experiences?
> 
> I see the midwife every 2 weeks starting at the 28 week appointment. Then around 36 weeks (I think) it changes to every week.Click to expand...

Me 2! :D


----------



## Jadey121

Hello everyone ive just moved over! Im due the 22nd March with my second baby boy! :)


----------



## Erised

I've got my growth scan today, and will be seeing the midwife again on the 4th of Jan. At the moment it's every 3 weeks for me, but from 30 weeks to 36 weeks it's going to be every 2 weeks. The last few weeks will be every week and if you go overdue it's every 2 days ... or so the internet tells me about midwife appointments in Holland anyway! So I wouldn't worry hon, it seems completely normal that she wants to see you at 30 weeks and every 2 weeks from then on - nothing bad behind it =)

In other news - our little girls kicks are finally getting stronger again! For 2 weeks now they'd been really dull again, sort of like the pops I felt at 19 weeks. Thought it was just that she had moved and the placenta was in the way, and that it wouldn't change any more for the rest of the pregnancy. I'm starting to get proper kicks again though, and more of them! Love it =D ... Anyone else noticed a change in frequency/strength of kicks?

100 Mins left until my growth scan, looking forward to the scan but not the walk there. The snow is about 15 inches deep now, and I haven't got anything to keep my feet warm/dry. Had hoped to go into a shoe shop first to buy some padded boots, then go home and get dry socks before the appointment ... but it's Monday, meaning shops here don't open until 13:00! Argh. The car isn't an option either as the roads are aallll ice around here. 

Fingers crossed for a safe, not too cold, trip there and back.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erised-stay warm! Maybe carry a pair of dry socks with you so you can change when you get there? 

Oooh, you guys! I'm 30 weeks today!!!!! It seems like the 20 something weeks lasted forever, and next week there is only one digit left in how many weeks are left! It feels like such a big milestone!


----------



## Erised

Managed to get to the midwife safely, hooray! =D 
The usual 10 minutes took 25 minutes, but I do love the snow. My normal boots actually held up a whole lot better than I though, and my feet are still dry! They're laced up front so I was expecting the snow to go right through and soak me anyway. 

Had the scan, and our little one is growing just fine. Her head measuring slightly below average, but well in the 'normal' range. Her stomach slightly larger than average, but still in the normal range and her legs are spot on average. Got another scan booked for the 18th of Jan to make sure she's just fine then as well. 

Congrats on 30 weeks blondeNklutzi!!


----------



## aladrian

March 20th 

Go Pink!


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> julchen_79... which ticker is right? You are about 3 days different on them :lol:

I have no clue...going by a 16 week scan they gave me the Feb. date, going by LMP it is the March date...I figured I stick with the March one as they are usually late anyway. I don't really care when he comes...as long as it is not on the 13th which is my birthday :rofl:


----------



## thechaosismex

10.5% of all of the march lambs are due on the 2nd! How weird is that.

(and how sad am I for working that out !)

30 weeks tomorrow 2nd of march girls! eeek!

blondenklutzi happy 30 weeks for you for today :)!


----------



## JessiHD

I'm sneaking over a few days only, hope that's allowed! A little blue bump due on 25th March! Xx


----------



## hivechild

MiissMuffet said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I see the midwife every 2 weeks starting at the 28 week appointment. Then around 36 weeks (I think) it changes to every week.
> 
> Me 2! :DClick to expand...

Ditto here. I already have all my appts through until 36 weeks booked!


----------



## greenlady

Hi can I sneak my name on the list, right on the end? Due 31st March with a yellow bump. I am hovering between 2nd and third tri but I'll be there officially next week. So I'll just snoop around in the meantime. Thanks!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah Erised, my LOs movements are geting way more noticeable now. last few days he has been having a party in there and he seems to move more often, I am guessing he is finally running out of that last bit of room and all his movements are noticeable rather than just a few like before. I have been shocked how active he is the last few days. And this morning he kicked me and made me burp :haha: I didnt know that was possible but I felt a kick at the same time a burp came out without warning :haha:

And hurray for all of us being 30 weeks tomorrow (in 3 hours 45 minutes) It seems like 20-29 weeks lasted forever, even longer than 10-19! I am thinking 30-40 will be quicker too and that the 20's was the "longest" But then again those last few weeks I imagine time to stop all together! :lol:


----------



## sweetjelly

Due March 17th (might be brought forward!)
Team Yellow....


----------



## hivechild

DueMarch2nd said:


> And hurray for all of us being 30 weeks tomorrow (in 3 hours 45 minutes) It seems like 20-29 weeks lasted forever, even longer than 10-19! I am thinking 30-40 will be quicker too and that the 20's was the "longest" But then again those last few weeks I imagine time to stop all together! :lol:

I'm both excited and mildly freaked out!

I had a moment w/my husband last night over getting everything done and he says 'we've still got 3 months' and I said, 'no, we've got 10 weeks' (I didn't want to push my luck by informing him that full term was actually in 7) and he says '3 months' and I insist 'Noooo, 10 weeks!' until he just looks at me for a bit and then says 'Right, I guess we'd best get moving on things then!' 

Also, there's no more pretending the stalk's going to drop baby off and having to think about hospital bags and all the rest of that. Eek!


----------



## lynnikins

i had my GTT and 28wk bloods today, got my normal 28wk MW on Wed if the snows not stopping me getting there, my hormones are making me very crabby today, it might be the slide i took coming home from the hospital earlier that ment i jarred my pelvis alot and top that to DH not seeming to understand anything at all just making me cranky lol.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:haha: hivechild my husband and i had a similar moment the other day. Our car isn't great and we will be wanting a new one as soon as possible but we are waiting for money coming through on the sale of a flat owned by his mother who passed away. Anyway I said we needed seat covers as ours are crap and that it would be nice to have them for when LO comes due to messes and he said well I was hoping to have a new car by the time the baby comes. I said, you know the baby is due in about 10 weeks and he stood for a second and said yeah when you put it that way we probably wont have a new car that soon :lol: its more like 2 months and 10 days :lol: 

I have bought my maternity pads and stuff and will really get started on the bag after new year. It is exciting but scary too. Like I guess up til now we were in the cushion of the middle and knowing not many miscarriages happen and not many babies are born that early then BOOM 30 weeks, we gotta get ready!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lynnikins said:



> i had my GTT and 28wk bloods today, got my normal 28wk MW on Wed if the snows not stopping me getting there, my hormones are making me very crabby today, it might be the slide i took coming home from the hospital earlier that ment i jarred my pelvis alot and top that to DH not seeming to understand anything at all just making me cranky lol.

:hugs:


----------



## Essence

It is really exciting for me to find out that 36weeks starts the day before my birthday- I was bugging everyone all through the pregnancy that the baby could steal my birthday, but had always just been guessing and now it is true that infact, it could very well happen! hehe.


----------



## lynnikins

Essence said:


> It is really exciting for me to find out that 36weeks starts the day before my birthday- I was bugging everyone all through the pregnancy that the baby could steal my birthday, but had always just been guessing and now it is true that infact, it could very well happen! hehe.

i hope my baby doesnt try it caus that would be around the 34/35wk mark for us and i think thats a bit early:shrug:


----------



## thechaosismex

Happy 30 weeks 2nd of march ladies! :yipee:! not long to go now  xx


----------



## Erised

Baby could steal my birthday as well, I'll be 38+1 ... I hope she doesn't! I'd really like her to have her own birthday, I never liked the idea as a child of 'sharing birthdays with a parent' (my cousin & her dad celebrate together even though they're 2 weeks apart). I'd love for my little girl to have a special day of her own, not one that she needs to share. So I'm hoping she'll either come the week before, or in the 2 weeks after my birthday. I'm fine with anything 37+ , though prefer before 40+ weeks! 

Congrats to those that reached the 30 weeks today! 
I must admit that I've been used to the '10 weeks left' thing, but when I saw it broken down as 10-19 weeks, 20-29 weeks and 30-40 weeks I freaked out a little. I'll enjoy my last few days of not yet fully being in the last run! Entering single digit weeks countdown is scaring me a little now, though I have no idea why.
Used one of those pregbar calculators the other day, which put me at 75% done ... DH & I honestly thought I was further along than that already though! One day it feels like I have loads of time left, the next I'm running out. The difference days can make.


----------



## julchen_79

I am with you ladies. It is a bit of a twisted time right now for us, very exciting yet a little scary. :wacko: How long let they go you overdue? If they wait until day 11 there would be a possibility that little Sam is stealing my birthday.

How is everyone feeling? How are the movements? Our little bugger seems to have gotten a lot bigger and stronger over the past few days and now he constantly is trying to stick his butt under my ribs, which takes my breath away. He also gets the hiccups everytime after I eat which feels really weird because he is head down and I feel the hiccups in my entire pelvis area. :haha:

We as well will try and get things wrapped up in January to be prepared for all eventualities - just the nursery will have to wait for us as we just moved and still have an entire level to finish which most likely will take until the end of March at least. But our bedroom is big enough and I already have my little nesting corner in there, basket of clothes all washed, a craddle and some other stuff. :happydance:


----------



## Seity

That sugar water they give you to drink is super tasty! About another 1/2 hour till I go in to have them draw my bloods and test my glucose levels. I'm not worried about that at all. I am looking forward to seeing how my baby is measuring. I hope not too small and they think I'm gaining enough weight.


----------



## julchen_79

Seity said:


> That sugar water they give you to drink is super tasty! About another 1/2 hour till I go in to have them draw my bloods and test my glucose levels. I'm not worried about that at all. I am looking forward to seeing how my baby is measuring. I hope not too small and they think I'm gaining enough weight.

Good luck for your test! Are you getting a growth scan as well?


----------



## Seity

I won't get any more scans unless they think something is wrong. So, no scan this visit. Just the usual MW visit with the addition of the Glucose screening.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Good luck on your GTT. 

I realized when I went to my class today that I don't fit in the desks. :haha: They are the ones that have the actual desk part attached to an arm on the chair, so its not like I can scoot the chair back! Its really uncomfortable!


----------



## julchen_79

Seity said:


> I won't get any more scans unless they think something is wrong. So, no scan this visit. Just the usual MW visit with the addition of the Glucose screening.

How do they measure your LO? Just measuring the uterus size?


----------



## Seity

julchen_79 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I won't get any more scans unless they think something is wrong. So, no scan this visit. Just the usual MW visit with the addition of the Glucose screening.
> 
> How do they measure your LO? Just measuring the uterus size?Click to expand...

They use the tape measure on my belly. But my boy measured spot on 28 cm and had a nice heart rate of about 145. Failed the glucose screening, so I get to take the 3 hour real GTT next week. Fun times!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Lot of activity here since I last popped in. 

Any one else getting sick a lot? I know I am strange in the fact I am one of the unluckys that morning sickness didnt really go away. It just kinda came and went the whole pregnancy. But lately it is so so bad. 

I dont know if my wee man has gotten head down yet but my book that my husband and I read each week said for 30 weeks... "Many babies adopt the head down position in the uterus now. prepare to feel strong kicks under your rib cage and pressure on your pelvic floor when your baby presses down on it" and my husband said, "is that happening?" :lol: as if it happens exactly the same time for every woman! :haha: But I do have a lot of pressure on my pelvic floor i suppose. Last night I had to wee and I stood up to go and it was like i was gonna pee my pants soon as i stood. :blush: But I am not concerned about the rib thing, I am taller so the baby is leaving that area alone just now.


----------



## buttons27

Just thought i'd pop in and say hi :). Moved over from 2nd tri today.
Expecting our princess on the 23rd of march <3.

Hope everyone's well.x


----------



## CormacksGirl

I'm 30 weeks today,I'm 30 weeks today, I-O my daddy-oh, I'm 30 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't believe I've hit 30 weeks already!!!!!


----------



## Erised

Measuring the baby can be done roughly through measuring the uterus size, but they might want to do a growth scan. 

The growth scan is a normal scan where they'll measure the size of the head, stomach and femur. They'll compare it to a 'growth chart' and make sure everything is fine =) ... They'll also check the amount of amniotic fluid around the baby.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I got a MW appointment today. My husband had volunteered to work but then when I was told to make the appointment he made sure he could go in later (he works evenings) so I didnt have to walk and agrevate (spelling?) my SPD which is mild but is sore for days when I walk. Even the 5-10 minutes to the GP would make me sore for christmas and he didnt want that :) I am so glad of it now as I would dread walking in the snow to the GP just for a routine mw appointment. 

I'll let you girls know how it went when I get back :)


----------



## rwhite

28 weeks today :wohoo: 9 weeks til 'term'!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erised said:


> Measuring the baby can be done roughly through measuring the uterus size, but they might want to do a growth scan.
> 
> The growth scan is a normal scan where they'll measure the size of the head, stomach and femur. They'll compare it to a 'growth chart' and make sure everything is fine =) ... They'll also check the amount of amniotic fluid around the baby.

From what I'm seeing on BnB, growth scans are much more common in the UK. It seems most Americans just get the standard fundal height measurement (lots of insurance companies just cover one u/s a pregnancy unless there are complications.) The few people I do know who have had extra ultrasounds usually have some condition that causes the doctors concern about the baby's size (previous IUGR, extremely small measurements, gestational diabetes, etc.)


----------



## rwhite

blondeNklutzi said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Measuring the baby can be done roughly through measuring the uterus size, but they might want to do a growth scan.
> 
> The growth scan is a normal scan where they'll measure the size of the head, stomach and femur. They'll compare it to a 'growth chart' and make sure everything is fine =) ... They'll also check the amount of amniotic fluid around the baby.
> 
> From what I'm seeing on BnB, growth scans are much more common in the UK. It seems most Americans just get the standard fundal height measurement (lots of insurance companies just cover one u/s a pregnancy unless there are complications.) The few people I do know who have had extra ultrasounds usually have some condition that causes the doctors concern about the baby's size (previous IUGR, extremely small measurements, gestational diabetes, etc.)Click to expand...

Same here :thumbup: In NZ we just get our 12 week scan, then our 20 week. Though I'm going to be cheeky and ask my midwife if I can get a growth scan, as she's said my fundal height is measuring a couple of weeks ahead :haha: Would be lovely to have regular scans though wouldn't it :kiss:


----------



## BabyHaines

CormacksGirl said:


> I'm 30 weeks today,I'm 30 weeks today, I-O my daddy-oh, I'm 30 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't believe I've hit 30 weeks already!!!!!

Yaaaaaay!! Congratulations!! Roll on Friday, when I'll be 30 weeks too!! Wooooooooooooohooooooooooo!!xx


----------



## BabyHaines

rwhite said:


> 28 weeks today :wohoo: 9 weeks til 'term'!

Whoop, whoop, 28 weeks!! Yippeeeeeeeee!!xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi to all March mummies, I'm due on 16th March and on team blue. Hope everyone is feeling well and looking forward to Christmas. I'm soooo excited and it's last day of work today until the 4th Jan :happydance: xx


----------



## jackie.d

Hi ladies, im Jackie and my little darling is due march 23rd (but i wont be going passed the 17th) xxx

oh and im team :yellow:


----------



## lynnikins

your uterus / fundal height measurement has to be at least 4cm diff from what week you are to get you a growth scan in the UK or you have to have come back with a positive result from the Glucose test then they check your baby isnt growing too much or too little.
Lots of people in the UK pay for extra scans as they arent too expensive though so they get 3/4D scans etc... during the second and third trimester


----------



## thechaosismex

lynnikins said:


> your uterus / fundal height measurement has to be at least 4cm diff from what week you are to get you a growth scan in the UK or you have to have come back with a positive result from the Glucose test then they check your baby isnt growing too much or too little.
> Lots of people in the UK pay for extra scans as they arent too expensive though so they get 3/4D scans etc... during the second and third trimester


eek 4cm! she was 3cm ahead 3 weeks ago...ill find out today how much more shes grown in 3 weeks! mwahahaha huge baby....


----------



## Erised

Welcome to the new ladies joining us in third tri! =)

I'm actually not in the UK any more, I'm in Holland now until after the birth of our little girl. Health care here is private, so I think they probably care a little less about giving out extra scans as I'm paying for them anyway. The reason I've had a growth scan and will be getting another one is because of me having a high BMI. So it isn't exactly a routine scan, but one that does get given out a fair bit over here. In England I wasn't about to get one as my GTT came back just fine ... :shrug:

It doesn't really make sense, there's no indications what so ever that my baby will be big/small or any actual reason for checking. But I'm happy to see baby anyway, so I won't complain =)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Same here Erised, I have a high BMI so was told at my booking appointment I will get a growth scan. My baby is measuring great as far as FH measurements and my glucose is good and my BP is good and I am healthy but I am glad to have the extra scan :) I would hate to have to wait 20 weeks from the anomoly scan to see him again. 4 weeks from today I will see him again in fact :wohoo:

Anyway I was measuring 31cm today at my 30 wk appointment and his heartrate was quite strong today. He has been 133 last few appointments but he is 144 today. Must be the extra work his wee heart is doing to stay warm :lol:


----------



## JessiHD

I'm quite pleased to be getting my extra growth scan too! I love seeing bubs!


----------



## lynnikins

im paying for a gender scan as we couldnt find out at the anomoly scan if the baby was boy or girl and even though we paid for pictures we got rubbish ones so rubbish i havent put them up online facebook.. etc... caus i dont want people being rude about them


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I paid for a gender scan as well. I got it at 21 weeks. It was because our NHS hospital wont tell the sex. I went to babybond and it was worth it, they gave us 10 clear and big pics of him and it was lovely and personal rather than clinical.


----------



## CormacksGirl

BabyHaines said:


> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm 30 weeks today,I'm 30 weeks today, I-O my daddy-oh, I'm 30 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't believe I've hit 30 weeks already!!!!!
> 
> Yaaaaaay!! Congratulations!! Roll on Friday, when I'll be 30 weeks too!! Wooooooooooooohooooooooooo!!xxClick to expand...

Remember and post when you hit 30 weeks, and I'll come and celebrate!!!!! :happydance: This is so exciting isn't it?!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## thechaosismex

No growth scan for me :( turns out shes 31cm today at 30 weeks. She must have had a crazy growth spurt at week 27! hopefully she doesnt turn out to be huge for both our sakes :dance:


----------



## sophieee18

My hospital gives all mummy's-to-be a scan at 34 weeks, as well as the 12 week and 20 week scans.Well that's what I heard, I have been offered one anyway as I had a bleed. Not a growth scan but they check his growth too!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I asked my mw today if she knew whether he was head down or not because I have had MASSIVE pressure on my bladder and pelvis, but she said she stopped checking til like 32-34 weeks because she used to check from 28 and now they say it isnt necessary. I was gutted she didnt check because she is the mw I like best and at my 23 and 25 week appointments (25 was voluntary) I had been checked by other mw but have seen her at 28 and 30 so I dont know :(


----------



## Seity

My midwife took a feel at my 28 week appointment and said, "She couldn't tell baby's position at all. Just that he was over on my right side." 
I could have told her that as he's always over on my right side!!


----------



## PineappleHead

helloooo!! :hi: 
I JUST found this thread and I've been in 3rd tri for a few weeks now... :dohh: 
I'm Melissa. I'm due March 3 and I'm on team BLUEE :blue: :D


----------



## rwhite

Seity said:


> My midwife took a feel at my 28 week appointment and said, "She couldn't tell baby's position at all. Just that he was over on my right side."
> I could have told her that as he's always over on my right side!!

:haha: I've had that from an intern...and actually, from my midwife too when I had the appointment before last. But the last time I went she was able to tell me he was head down with his back facing my left side. I went home, lay down and felt, and sure enough he was! Pretty sure he's moved now though the bugger :lol:...typical.


----------



## lynnikins

PineappleHead said:


> helloooo!! :hi:
> I JUST found this thread and I've been in 3rd tri for a few weeks now... :dohh:
> I'm Melissa. I'm due March 3 and I'm on team BLUEE :blue: :D

welcome to the thread hun and congrats on your little march bundle



oh another note i think im pretty sure this baby is breech now ive definatly noticed the difference in the types of movements im getting in different areas and im sure its a head up in my ribs, :wacko:


----------



## curlykate

I'll be having a March baby! I'm due March 23rd!


----------



## PineappleHead

thanks for the warm welcome!! :hugs: 
Lynn, I hope that if your LO is breech he or she gets turned around!


----------



## lynnikins

i hope so too lol, my first was spinning round and round till 34wks then was head down from then on so fingers crossed


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I know that at times my baby is breech and sometimes he is head down, he's pretty good at spinning it seems! 

My 3d ultrasound is tomorrow but we have a big snowstorm headed our way. The u/s place is over an hour away across Oklahoma City so I'm a bit concerned about the drive, I don't want to get up there and then get stranded in the snow! Keeping our fingers crossed that we just get snow and not ice (in Oklahoma we very very very rarely get snow without a solid layer of ice and sleet underneath)!


----------



## Seity

Good luck with the 3D scan blondeNklutzi. I expect to see that storm in a few days, just in time for our drive home after the holidays. If it looks real bad, we'll look into staying an extra day.


----------



## girl friday

DH and I were cuddling in bed the other morning and LO was kicking, DH felt it on his tummy! It was quite funn,! I guess he kind of got to see how kicking in the tummy felt!

DH also had his hand on my tummy feeling oor movement this morning and I swear that we felt a head or bum as LO moved round!


----------



## lynnikins

well no snow predicted here for Christmas just dangerous icy roads out there today and apparently clear skies tomorrow, i want snow , earlier in the year we had snow just a few days after my birthday (begining of Feb )


----------



## DueMarch2nd

curlykate said:


> I'll be having a March baby! I'm due March 23rd!

What team are you on hun? I see your ticker is blue, but I dont wanna assume. Let me know I will make your name a colour and put a wee stork next to it on the list :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

girl friday... that is so cute :D

We are predicted more snow tomorrow for christmas but today it is so cold my husbands car froze and wouldnt start so he phoned his bro who lives 2 minutes down the road and his car was froze and wouldnt start either! Luckily his bro had a van that would start and got him to work... a bit late, but he got there in the end. Forecast says it will be a few degrees warmer tomorrow. Today looks like the coldest of the 5 day forecast so fingers crossed we get the car started so we can go for christmas dinner at my SILs house. I refuse to pay christmas taxi prices and if we got a lift to her house from my BIL, we would need to get a taxi home because my BIL will be drunk like the rest and probably stay till 2-3am and I would want to leave earlier as me and my husband will not be drinking.


----------



## JessiHD

Third trimester today! Woop woop!


----------



## KarenLV

I'm due 25 March with a little boy.


----------



## JessiHD

KarenLV said:


> I'm due 25 March with a little boy.

Snap!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I just realised... if the girls due on the 25th are now officially in 3rd tri, that means April mummies join 3rd tri in 6 days!! I feel like I just got here but if I think about it the last of the November babies were being born when I came and now the December babies will all come in the next couple weeks then January (who have already started arriving early) and February then US!!!!!!! 

Once April mummies start here, we wont be the newbies in 3rd tri anymore :shock: :)


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> I just realised... if the girls due on the 25th are now officially in 3rd tri, that means April mummies join 3rd tri in 6 days!! I feel like I just got here but if I think about it the last of the November babies were being born when I came and now the December babies will all come in the next couple weeks then January (who have already started arriving early) and February then US!!!!!!!
> 
> Once April mummies start here, we wont be the newbies in 3rd tri anymore :shock: :)

 Argh! Not long to go! :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

yeah its kinda scary, this pregnancy has just flown by


----------



## thechaosismex

Hasnt it just :( Feels like just yesterday I was going for my 12 week scan! eeek


----------



## lynnikins

inside of 3 months most of us should be holding our little march lambs thats scary


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I keep a little notebook of everything i have bought for baby and i just realised that by being a thrifty shopper I have bought everything for baby so far at just under £400. My mom and dad bought my cot and mattress for £130 so that isnt factored in. i never had a baby shower but I did get the moses basket and changing table as a hand me down from my SIL. I am basically nearly done as well :)

Any idea how much you all have spent?


----------



## thechaosismex

...eeek....

Probably about £1500! but I have EVERYTHING! clothing up to 6 months, 2 car seats, isofix base, moses basket & stand, pram/pushchair/furniture etc etc!

Hopefully wont have to buy much else now! the only thing I havent bought is the cot which I am picking up from my uncle some point early next year :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Not counting Dr. bills and ultrasound bills we have spent about $130. We have huge amounts of clothing up to six months, three bouncy seats, two carseats, a stroller, a gliding rocker, a crib (we will get it some time in Jan), a changing table, and one carseat base for each seat. The only thing we have actually bought out of all that was the rocker. Everything else was a handmedown or a gift! 

And speaking of ultrasounds, I had to call and reschedule mine for a week from Saturday because the roads are really really bad here right now. :hissy:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Sorry to hear you had to reschedule blondenklutzi :hugs:

All I have left to do is carpet the room which we will do after the holidays, shouldnt cost more than £100 and buy the car seat base (less than £30) and then it is just little things like hairbrush and those hooded towels (which by the way I have found at my pound shop but had no cash on me, I will go back after christmas for them) still need baby wipes and dummys (pacifiers) and some toys and thats all, probably less than £200 including the carpet left to spend. Oh and a few more things for my hospital bag like a night dress and undies and pajama trousers.


----------



## lynnikins

hmm i think on this baby ive spent £15 and that was on a stuffed toy and the ultrasound pictures lol, 
I have 90% of everything from DS will only need to go shoppnig really if this one is a girl, other than my hospital bag and dummies and bottle teats( might wait to see if i need them first though ) then i dont need to buy anything, would like to get a rocking/gliding chair to feed in though and a sling for around the house


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lynnikins said:


> hmm i think on this baby ive spent £15 and that was on a stuffed toy and the ultrasound pictures lol,
> I have 90% of everything from DS will only need to go shoppnig really if this one is a girl, other than my hospital bag and dummies and bottle teats( might wait to see if i need them first though ) then i dont need to buy anything, would like to get a rocking/gliding chair to feed in though and a sling for around the house

if you have about £70-£80 to spend these chairs are going for about that(including p&p). I was wanting one, but am not ready to buy it. Have been watching several for days to see what they are going for. The seller lists a few of these a day...
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400089902152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NATURAL-GLID...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET?hash=item2ea9a0bfc0


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I meant to say even though my SIL gave me her moses basket, I just spent £20 on a new set of covers for it last night. My husband and I are really loving the neutral colour jungle theme at the moment. That is what our nursery theme is. So we got these covers...
 



Attached Files:







JUNGLEFEVER1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









JUNGLEFEVER2.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## julchen_79

Wow, sounds like you ladies are pretty well prepared.:thumbsup: All we got is some clothes and a craddle. Guess after Christmas we better get going. 

I wish all you ladies a fabulous Christmas with your loved ones!!Hope you all feel well.


----------



## BabyHaines

Wooooooooooooooohoooooooooo!!
30 weeks today!! 30 weeks today!!
And a very Merry Christmas to you all :) (BTW, I am loving this being pregnant at Christmas thing....I don't need to feel guilty if I eat the last mince pie and bump has more presents than me under the tree!!)xx


----------



## thechaosismex

Merry Xmas lovely march lamb mummies! I'm also loving eating everything in sight and not feeling too guilty about it! Not even wanting any booze like I thought I would :) xxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas. We are snowed in lol, but its ok, we already had all our family celebrations and stuff!


----------



## CormacksGirl

BabyHaines said:


> Wooooooooooooooohoooooooooo!!
> 30 weeks today!! 30 weeks today!!
> And a very Merry Christmas to you all :) (BTW, I am loving this being pregnant at Christmas thing....I don't need to feel guilty if I eat the last mince pie and bump has more presents than me under the tree!!)xx

Celebrations all round!! Congrats on making it to 30 weeks!!! Just thought I'd pop over and have a boogie:happydance::happydance: Merry christmas!!!!!


----------



## rwhite

Merry Christmas ladies :dance: :hugs: We actually had Christmas day in New Zealand yesterday so have celebrated already and had a great time. Have a lovely day x


----------



## Emskins

30 weeks today for me as well!!

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas!


----------



## PineappleHead

Merry Christmas everyone! :) 
Hope you all had a great day- I know I did (and a happy birthday) ;)
LO on the way got lots of gifts too!! :D


----------



## lynnikins

merry christmas ladies, 
had a fab day but very very busy pity baby doesnt like letting me sleep when i have had a long day, DS loved his pressents and is still unwrapping them lol


----------



## steffi2

I am due March 19 (scheduled CS).


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
I just moved into 3rd tri yesterday i'm due March 26th. x


----------



## eeyore83

Well, I suppose it's time for me to move over here now!!! Due March 27th with a little boy. :)


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Merry Xmas everyone! I'm 30 weeks today.


----------



## PineappleHead

welcome to those who just joined, and happy 30 weeks emma! :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Just catching up. 

Welcome to the ladies joining us here in 3rd tri :flower: It is great here once you get used to it. Not as scary as I thought it'd be :)

I hope all you girls had a great christmas!! 

Bubs loved christmas dinner!! We went to my SILs house and actually had a good time :shock: Someone had brought the Wii they got for their xmas and we all had a blast playing that. My wee guy was hyper at the end of the day because all there was for me to drink was cola and he isnt used to the caffeine :lol: I felt so pregnant when I went to have a shot at the golf on the Wii and couldn't because my bump was in the way of getting a proper swing :haha: I did in fact eat the last mince pie and enjoyed it. :winkwink: My SIL makes homemade ones! I was knackered by the end of the day and slept well for the first time in ages :sleep: :D

Ooooh and I got the most comfy pink robe from my BIL and his partner :thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Bumping this to 1st page :)


----------



## CocoaOne

Saying hello again as I'm officially in third tri now :flower:

I've had such an easy pregnancy so far, but can tell it's going to get rockier from now on! Had a couple of days of heartburn this week and my first BH last night which weren't overly pleasant and kept me awake - but I know that's still nothing compared to some women so I'm not moaning too much!

Had a fab Christmas, and weird to think that this time next year I'll have a 9 month old baby! Hope everyone has had a relaxing break x


----------



## Fran_Cesca

Hi.

I'm Francesca, i'm 32 and pregnant with my first baby, a little girl. I'm married to Alex, we married 2years ago.

I'm currently 27weeks and 6days pregnant. Due on the 22nd March.

Fran and Pea xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas and have a lovely New Year :) 2010 is going to be fab for us! :D xx


----------



## amazed

im due on the 13th march... I still have no clue what were havin though we wasnt gonna find out but then my daughter (whos 6) says she really wants to know so were gonna lol... this pregnancy is flying by xx


----------



## amazed

im due on the 13th march... I still have no clue what were havin though we wasnt gonna find out but then my daughter (whos 6) says she really wants to know so were gonna lol... this pregnancy is flying by xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hello, im due 28th March with a little girl although she's gonna be 3 weeks early. Im being induced at 37 weeks xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Oooh im already on there, pregnancy brain :dohh: x


----------



## eeyore83

Is anyone else feeling especially tired? I'm getting a good night's sleep, then having a 2 hour nap in the afternoon!

I have no idea how I'm going to manage when I go back to school on January 4th! (other than counting down the 50 work days I have left ;) )


----------



## BabyHaines

50 work days!! When are you leaving??
You're very good, I finish on Jan 15th at about 33wks and yes - I am so tired!! Cannot wait to start maternity leave!!xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i can't wait for maternity leave now! i've booked every monday off in february to wind down and use up some of the holiday i'll have then my last day is the 26th Feb YAY!!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

My last day is 5th March and I'll be 36+5 then. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with myself until LO gets here, I'm pretty sure she'll be really late too!


----------



## lynnikins

im glad i dont have to think about going back to work between now and baby arriving but it is getting more challenging to look after ds esp as over the last week my bump has exploded outwards


----------



## eeyore83

BabyHaines said:


> 50 work days!! When are you leaving??
> You're very good, I finish on Jan 15th at about 33wks and yes - I am so tired!! Cannot wait to start maternity leave!!xxxx

I am supposed to finish on March 12th - 2 weeks before my due date. It was a good place to leave, because it's the last day before March Break, and the end of the 2nd semester. I don't know if I'll last till then!!!! I'm so tired, and I don't know if my back will hold out till then (I had a spinal fusion L5-S1 about 3 years ago, my tail bone is really starting to hurt)


----------



## julchen_79

eeyore83 said:


> BabyHaines said:
> 
> 
> 50 work days!! When are you leaving??
> You're very good, I finish on Jan 15th at about 33wks and yes - I am so tired!! Cannot wait to start maternity leave!!xxxx
> 
> I am supposed to finish on March 12th - 2 weeks before my due date. It was a good place to leave, because it's the last day before March Break, and the end of the 2nd semester. I don't know if I'll last till then!!!! I'm so tired, and I don't know if my back will hold out till then (I had a spinal fusion L5-S1 about 3 years ago, my tail bone is really starting to hurt)Click to expand...


All the best for you. Hope your back won't get too bad. My last day is February 26th so it will be around 39 weeks. I really hope I can make it that far. I am getting really tired too...great night sleeps, needed naps and still back in bed at 9pm :rofl: Also feel the belly weighing me down more and more.


----------



## Pearl_vincent

My due date is March 10 and I'm on blue team! HEllo fellow march mommies!
Cant's imagine that everyday of the month March, babies will be poppoing like popcorns!
Wooohhhh so exciting!!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hello Pearl!

I'm hoping to go on maternity leave the first of February, but this is subject to my Dr's approval. I know she will want me to stay at work for the exercise that it provides (especially since I have GD) but I don't know if I can physically and emotionally handle school and work at the same time. I'm only taking 9 hours next semester but that's still a LOT. I'm going to talk to her on Wed, so hopefully she will be agreeable...


----------



## thechaosismex

hello new march mummies! :dance:

x


----------



## Erised

... great nights sleep?! ... 
I'm so jealous!!! I haven't had one of them for over a week now. I can't stay on my side for more than 20 minutes, so I'm constantly twisting and turning (which is a hell of an effort right now and takes a good minute) and keeping DH awake. The bones in my legs/hips hurt from laying on them and carrying the weight, my back will ache when I lay on it ... sleep just isn't happening for me any more. 

Belated, but hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## distantsun

Hi girls

Can i join you. 

My baby boy is due on the 29th March 

Emma x


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi distant sun :flower:


----------



## Kel127

Erised said:


> ... great nights sleep?! ...
> I'm so jealous!!! I haven't had one of them for over a week now. I can't stay on my side for more than 20 minutes, so I'm constantly twisting and turning (which is a hell of an effort right now and takes a good minute) and keeping DH awake. The bones in my legs/hips hurt from laying on them and carrying the weight, my back will ache when I lay on it ... sleep just isn't happening for me any more. QUOTE]
> 
> I am exactly the same. I am soo tired all the time now, because I never get a good nights sleep anymore. I am jealous of all you ladies that get a maternity leave. I will work till the day I go into labor, and only have two weeks off after he is born.
> I hope everyone had a great holiday! I am looking forward to a wonderful 2010. :cloud9:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Erised said:


> ... great nights sleep?! ...
> I'm so jealous!!! I haven't had one of them for over a week now. I can't stay on my side for more than 20 minutes, so I'm constantly twisting and turning (which is a hell of an effort right now and takes a good minute) and keeping DH awake. The bones in my legs/hips hurt from laying on them and carrying the weight, my back will ache when I lay on it ... sleep just isn't happening for me any more.
> 
> Belated, but hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!

I was thinkin the same thing! I can NOT sleep long. I cant stay on one side to long or I get a dead arm/leg and I get up to pee once every hour or 2. And like turning over is easy!? I am sure pre pregnancy we would turn over and not wake ourselves up, but now I feel like it is a job just to do that! Luckily my husband sleeps like a rock! And lately I have been seriously wondering if the baby is trying to engage early. I dont think or know if that is possible but I have SOOOO much pressure between my legs this past week, it seems plausible.

On the plus side, I found a massive size nighty for labour at asda for half price and it only cost £2.50!! So I have put it in my bag with some undies, so I have officially started my hospital bag :haha: I have most stuff bought for it. I ordered a bunch of my stuff from boots, now all I gotta do is collect it. It was closed yesterday and today there is no time so maybe tomorrow. My husband and I went out yestrerday and got most of the stuff for baby we still needed so now I am like 98% done. Still gotta carpet the nursery, buy a car seat base and get the house and stuff organised and LO can come :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

By the way march lambs, new ticker box tomorrow for those due March 1st and then all of us to follow... 

Happy 31 weeks blondenklutzi and the other March 1st girls today !!!!!


----------



## Seity

I feel like I had a growth spurt over the weekend. I gained 4 lbs (and it wasn't from overindulging) and I think my bump is bigger too. My sister came to visit and even though she's 5 weeks behind me, her bump is definitely bigger than mine even with my growth. I finally had someone notice I was pregnant though. A nurse at the hospital where we were visiting my grandmother-in-law who is only days at most away from passing on. I also noticed some tightening of my lower belly a few times yesterday and I'm guessing that's the start of BH's? It doesn't hurt or anything, just feels tighter for a bit.


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi March Lambs, 

I thought it was about time I moved over from 2nd tri to 3rd...yay. Am 28 weeks 2 days, and expecting our second Daughter, Willow Rose, through an elective C section in early March. After 5 m/c and a gap of 9 years, this is very exciting and scary!!

At nearly 42, I feel things are a lot harder this time, getting loads of rib pain, and feel 95!

Good luck to you all.

xx


----------



## Ready2Go

Hi! Can I join too? My baby girl is due on March 26th, so I'm 27wks. 

I'm planning to go on Mat leave on 1st March and hoping I can make it that far without killing someone in a rage of pregnancy hormones (which I'm finding are a very good excuse for all sorts of things!)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Of course you can join us Ready2Go, all march mummies/mommies are welcome :)

LottiesMom, would you like to be added to the list? If so what day is your due date? I put you on your due date and if you will be induced earlier I put a wee side note. The due date helps people know who is just as far along as them so I figure that is the best system :shrug:


----------



## AmyMarie

Im just having a good look here and there are SOOOO many BLUE bumps lol

The girls will have a lot of choice in years to come ;)


----------



## Lottie'sMum

DueMarch2nd said:


> Of course you can join us Ready2Go, all march mummies/mommies are welcome :)
> 
> LottiesMom, would you like to be added to the list? If so what day is your due date? I put you on your due date and if you will be induced earlier I put a wee side note. The due date helps people know who is just as far along as them so I figure that is the best system :shrug:

Hi DueMarch2nd, yes please, I'd love to go on the list. My official due date is 20/3/10 (my wedding anniversary, and the day before my Daughter's 9th Birthday) but the c section will be a couple of weeks before.


----------



## boonies86

HEARTBURN!!!! ARRRGGGHHH any1 else suffering??? :( i go through so much gaviscon, it eats into my shopping budget hahahhahaha!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

YES! boonies, my Heartburn is evil! I take some Rennie tablets and then an hour later its come back again! grrr xx


----------



## CocoaOne

You should be able to ring the dr and get a prescription free for gaviscon- every penny helps!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have had heartburn all the way through. Nothing helps, I have learned to cope :( 
And the fact that I am sick all the time only makes it worse.

Anyone else starting their hospital bag? I am doing mine yesterday and today and then will finish off over the coming weeks when I get bubs things washed then it will just need to be last minute things


----------



## boonies86

i got an apt tomorrow with gp as i cant afford to fund the addiction anylonger!! lol (i can imagine headlines now 'GP funds pregnant womans overuse of gaviscon') lol 

not started hospital bag yet but i got a yummy mummy bag for xmas, so thats my start!!!! hehe


----------



## girl friday

I've made a start on mine! I have nappies, wipes (not sure if I will be allowed to use them though!), nappy sacks, breast pads, disposable pants and cotton wool so far!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

*Oh and I meant to say... 9 weeks to go!!* :wohoo:


----------



## DreamComeTrue

hello :flower: would i be able to join too?? my baby is due on 22nd march, not sure if bump is a pink or blue yet i should find out on 26th jan :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

DreamComeTrue said:


> hello :flower: would i be able to join too?? my baby is due on 22nd march, not sure if bump is a pink or blue yet i should find out on 26th jan :happydance:

Sure, I will add you and you can let us all know what colour your bump is when you get the good news :)

If you dont mind my asking, why such a long wait to find out?


----------



## DreamComeTrue

well i wanted to find out before, but i had to have a detailed scan for my 20weeks appt, (my younger brother has special needs so they wanted to see if there were any signs that my buba did too) but everything looked fine, i was so excited to see a little heart & spine & a lil nose that ( & i regret saying this, it makes me feel like a bad mummy) i actually forgot to ask if they could tell me bubas gender! i was almost in tears cause they wouldnt let me back in :nope: but they did find that i had a 'as low as it can get' placenta, so i have another scan in jan to see if its moved


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aww well it will be a lovely surprise, almost as good as if you'd waited til birth! :lol: I had to pay for a private scan because our NHS hospital wont tell the gender :(


----------



## DreamComeTrue

awww, its stupid that in some hospitals they tell you & in others they dont isnt it? :growlmad: . In a way i am glad that i had to wait that bit longer, otherwise i would have brought far too much pink or blue stuff by now lol, so its been nice to wait in that sense, plus ive been able to save a bit more, i'll be able to buy all the cute stuff just before baby arrives :happydance: can't wait


----------



## FitzBaby

o dear. i'm so nervous to move here but guess add me to march 31 please!


----------



## FitzBaby

ooo, and my bump is yellow!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

DreamComeTrue: That is true! I have bought so much blue clothes and things its ridiculous! :lol: We have kepty the nursery neutral partly because we have left the gender a surprise for family and friends and dont want people to know we knew before he was born. 

FitzBaby: you being due on 31 March and being 27 weeks tomorrow means that will be the official start of April Mummuies joining us! :shock: eek! I seriously understand why people were commenting at how surprising march mummies being here is at the beginning of the thread!


----------



## hopeforamirac

DreamComeTrue said:


> hello :flower: would i be able to join too?? my baby is due on 22nd march, not sure if bump is a pink or blue yet i should find out on 26th jan :happydance:

We are due same day :happydance: 
Good luck for finding out what team your on :hugs:


----------



## gemini xo

Not that long to go now girls, anyone else getting scared? :(


----------



## Erised

Heartburn - Yes. Thankfully not -too- bad yet and I can ignore it most of the day. There's moments that it makes me feel sick, but nothing all too bad yet. The only time it bothers me is during the night when laying down, but a single rennies tablet seems to help enough to get me back to sleep =) 

I feel for those ladies going through all the gaviscon, heartburn is a horrible feeling. 

Welcome to the new ladies that joined us, and DreamComeTrue, that doesn't make you an awful mummy at all! In fact, it makes you a fantastic mummy for obviously feeling the health of your baby is a whole lot more important than the gender =)

Still not scared yet, though I really should start things like 
- Clean the room
- Get the clothes/nappies organised & washed
- Get a hospital bag packed


----------



## Laura12355

due March 31st!
Team Blue

:):)


----------



## girl friday

I'm not scared...yet! 

We had family over yesterday and were talking about how long I had left to go. On New Years Eve I have 8 weeks till I am classed as full-term (37 weeks) and only 11 weeks until I am 40 weeks! We have ordered nursery furniture, picked out nursery paint, bought clothes and I have started packing my bag, but that's all! I have loas of bedding and clothes that need washing still! And we need to decorate the nursery, get a new carpet etc!


----------



## Em2104

Hi all

I am new this, can I join you? I am due 15th March!

I have already got a two year old called Ellis, and am having another little boy.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well I am not scared really, i wouldn't use that word. Just a bit anxious to make sure I have everything prepared. i don't like surprises in life. i like to be prepared and there are just so many things you cant prepare for with a baby, i am tyring to make sure I am prepared for all forseeable things. Still have to get the nursery together, it is painted and everything is ready but we are gonna get carpet in 2-3 weeks when my husband is on holiday and then i will get it sorted. I got my hospital bag mostly packed, just need to wash LOs things and get them in there and then it will all be last minute things to go in. I hope to be ready completely by february and then i can focus on keeping the house clean for company after LO arrives


----------



## mummydee

hi everyone.. just a quickie to say I am laid up with suspected swine flu at the moment despite having the jab a week ago!


----------



## hopeforamirac

mummydee said:


> hi everyone.. just a quickie to say I am laid up with suspected swine flu at the moment despite having the jab a week ago!

oh no you poor thing hope you recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Did you get a swab? They tend to say swine flu very easily these days. i would demand the swab if i were you because if you are getting it after the shot, they need to look at the shot closer.

Either way, sorry to hear you are feeling bad :hugs: Hope you get better soon


----------



## mummydee

they havent swabbed me but turns out my brother had swine the day that I saw him (2 days before jab) and he didnt find out til he was swabbed the day after so they think it may have already been in my system... plus it takes approx 10-17 days for the jab to be fully effective! thanks though xxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hope you feel better soon mummydee!

I realized yesterday that its 9 weeks until my due date but only 6 weeks until 37 weeks!!!! 

SIX WEEKS! I have so much left to do! I haven't even started my hospital bag, I don't have a dresser for the baby's clothes, I haven't sorted his clothes, I still need diapers and bathing stuff and a breast pump and all the other stuff GAAAAAAAH! Lol, I'm a procrastinator.


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hope you feel better soon mummydee!
> 
> I realized yesterday that its 9 weeks until my due date but only 6 weeks until 37 weeks!!!!
> 
> SIX WEEKS! I have so much left to do! I haven't even started my hospital bag, I don't have a dresser for the baby's clothes, I haven't sorted his clothes, I still need diapers and bathing stuff and a breast pump and all the other stuff GAAAAAAAH! Lol, I'm a procrastinator.


BlondeNklutzi....you better get moving....:rofl: just kidding. I have not done any of the above yet. Guess I should though...for some reason I keep thinking there is so much time left...March...it sounds like a lifetime away. :wacko:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

julchen_79 said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon mummydee!
> 
> I realized yesterday that its 9 weeks until my due date but only 6 weeks until 37 weeks!!!!
> 
> SIX WEEKS! I have so much left to do! I haven't even started my hospital bag, I don't have a dresser for the baby's clothes, I haven't sorted his clothes, I still need diapers and bathing stuff and a breast pump and all the other stuff GAAAAAAAH! Lol, I'm a procrastinator.
> 
> 
> BlondeNklutzi....you better get moving....:rofl: just kidding. I have not done any of the above yet. Guess I should though...for some reason I keep thinking there is so much time left...March...it sounds like a lifetime away. :wacko:Click to expand...

I know, sometimes it feels like there is a TON of time left, but at other times it freaks me out because there really isn't much time left at all!


----------



## lynnikins

i have a list as long as my arm to get done before baby shows up lol,


----------



## DreamComeTrue

hopeforamirac said:


> DreamComeTrue said:
> 
> 
> hello :flower: would i be able to join too?? my baby is due on 22nd march, not sure if bump is a pink or blue yet i should find out on 26th jan :happydance:
> 
> We are due same day :happydance:
> Good luck for finding out what team your on :hugs:Click to expand...

theres quite a few of us due on 22nd isnt there :happydance: thankyou for your luck, im starting to get even more excited now i keep thinking how close it is til i find out lol


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> I know, sometimes it feels like there is a TON of time left, but at other times it freaks me out because there really isn't much time left at all!

I sometimes even tell people I am due the end of February as that sounds so much more in this world than March...:rofl: Since I have to work these days and things are really quiet, I have good intentions to at least start a list of what to put into the hospital bag, get for clothes etc.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well for those of us do in the beginning of March it is weird because, yes March is far away but we dont have MARCH, we have January and February then due dates. Iykwim. Plus we will be fully cooked(37w) around 9 Feb (my fully cooked day) and bubs could come at any point. So in my mind I have just over a month to get everything ready! :shock:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hey I was just thinking, we should all get a text buddy or 2 close to our due dates for when we are in labour. Loads of girls here have them and we get all the exciting "so and so is in labour" threads.


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> Well for those of us do in the beginning of March it is weird because, yes March is far away but we dont have MARCH, we have January and February then due dates. Iykwim. Plus we will be fully cooked(37w) around 9 Feb (my fully cooked day) and bubs could come at any point. So in my mind I have just over a month to get everything ready! :shock:

:shock: :shock: :shock:
OMG.... that hadn't hit me until JUST now.... 
I'll be fully cooked a day after you.... :dohh:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Some of you are so much further on than me i think i'm one of the last by due date although waiting on confirmed date of section now. Looking to be around 12-19th March. Should find out exact date at my 34 week appointment which in itself feels like forever away. 
I've managed to get my last two big items for Mia in the sales i'm so made up! Now i just need to get her room finished and sort through her clothes and stuff so that looks kinda like a nursery rather than a bomb site. 
Then it's time for hospital bag eek it's all getting so close now!! 
Completely agree with the text buddie idea. That way we can keep everyone up to date when things happen!!


----------



## mummydee

text buddies sounds like a great idea :) I too am end of the month rather than the beginning so most of you will have hopefully had your little ones by the time Turnip puts in his appearance!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well that is why I think more than one text buddy would be good. Because if one text buddy has had their LO they will maybe be too busy to post here.


----------



## julchen_79

Hi girls, I am totally in for the text buddy idea!! Probably would need someone from Canada though to avoid horrendous text charging.

Lindsey, you got me real nervous now with your fully cooked date, that is very close...but then again that is what I keep telling OH who seems to think the due date is far far away .... :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know I keep trying to tell my husband how close it is but he just keeps thinking there is loads of time, but then again, that is how men always think :haha: we women tend to be less relaxed about deadlines


----------



## Emskins

I am gettin nervous about getting everything in order in time as well, my OH says he will put togther the nursey furniture together tomorrow which is great, then I can measure what space is left as I would like a comfy chair to nurse in as well as some more drawers...and start to wash the baby clothes!

I have a list of stuff to but still as well and have to get my hospital bag ready too. We were talking about making a trip to the UK for New Year but decided against it even though I really want to shop, shopping in Switzerland is not as much fun as in Canada or the UK as I can't seem to find what I am looking for and I don't like a lot of the designs/pictures on the baby stuff here either!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Text buddies sounds like a great idea, although mine would need to be someone in the US lol. 

I don't think my OH realizes how close it is till baby time either! He seems very relaxed about doing things like cleaning out the baby's room (still a storage room atm!) and getting more stuff. It's driving me mad!


----------



## Fran_Cesca

I think its been the other way around for us. Hubby has sorted the nursery and i've done the finishing touches etc.


----------



## CocoaOne

I haven't done the nursery yet either, and I've got a 2 seater car that I need to trade in for a bigger one - but OH is being completely unhelpful and everytime I mention something he says something negative or really NOT helpful. I've been tearful all day - I think the hormone swings are finally kicking in! I don't think he realises how quick March will come, or how I really want things ready now, not 2 weeks before she's due!

Men!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yeah we gotta get the nursery sorted as well. We started it AGES ago by clearing it out of all the junk and painting it and even building the cot (I couldnt leave it in the box, I was to excited :lol) and we got all the stuff ready to get ready :haha: but need to do the carpet and then I will spend my time washing and cleaning the room. I cant wait! We should be getting the carpet in less than 2 weeks! 

When are all of you planning on sorting YOUR room for LO? I dont want the moses basket in there too long before he is born but I dont wanna leave it too late either as there will be some re arranging required


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hmm, I have a bassinet, and I will probably move it into our room when we set up the nursery since it is in the nursery right now. Atm I haven't even switched out the pink ribbons for blue ones (its a hand me down lol.)


----------



## Seity

We don't really have anything for the room yet. A friend told us they have a crib we can use, but we need to pick it up still. It still seems too early to worry about such things.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Seity, I meant to ask, how did your GTT go? It was you who had the 3 hour test, right? 

I really just don't feel like doing anything in the baby's room. It seems like so much to do, and I don't know where to start. I'm a procrastinator, so we honestly probably won't get it done until right before the little man gets here.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well as far as LOs room goes, you dont NEED it done before he arrives because he will be in your room for a while, well I am just assuming that because so many people have them in their room. But I dont wanna have to worry about all that when I am being a mommy :) Plus I want his room done so i can wash his clothes and put them in his drawers. I am dying to do it!


----------



## Seity

blondeNklutzi said:


> Seity, I meant to ask, how did your GTT go? It was you who had the 3 hour test, right?
> 
> I really just don't feel like doing anything in the baby's room. It seems like so much to do, and I don't know where to start. I'm a procrastinator, so we honestly probably won't get it done until right before the little man gets here.

Yes, I had the GTT this morning. It was long and boring, but the lab tech didn't have any problems drawing the blood, so no bruising despite having to be pricked 4 times. She said I could probably call tomorrow and they would have the results as they would send them out today.


----------



## girl friday

I know our LO won't be in his own room for a while, but we need to paint it so we want it done before he arrives, plus then we can get all the furniture set up and we can put all of his clothes away in his wardrobe etc.

I read somewhere that using his room for evening naps, nappy changing etc will help him get used to it ready for when he moves into it properly so we'll try that!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh I never heard that. I will keep that in mind :)


----------



## mummydee

we've literally bought about 3 outfits and thats IT! baby is coming in our room as we are moving house next year so not bothering with a nursery or anything... need to get a wriggle on with purchasing at least a few sleepsuits tho!


----------



## Essence

Hubby and I decided to switch rooms with what we had thought would be the babies room. We had been sleeping in a pretty small room in the basement, with the master bedroom simply used as storage for a while but now we have made the move. Neat thing is- hubby, his dad, and perhaps mine are going to be tearing down walls and the ceiling in the room that will now be babies- replacing everything from top to bottom including carpet & insulation in the walls, and we get to paint! So exciting, and with how small of a room it is, it will only take about a day to get ready for paint! Hopefully hubby is feeling good enough to start sometime soon, we are both so anxious :)

Ohhh, and today I hit 30 weeks! :D

How is everyone feeling lately?


----------



## lynnikins

we are keeping baby in with us till probably Junish time hopefully ds will be settled in his toddler bed by then so they can share else will have to clear the junk from the other larger spare room and put ds in there and baby in the smaller room

Im feeling tired, been ill since boxing day with a bad cold which has affected my sleeping and toady has been a busy day im hoping to catch up on some sleep tomorow during the day so we can have some friends over tomorrow for a small New Years drinks thing then back to life after that


----------



## vegasbaby

mummydee said:


> we've literally bought about 3 outfits and thats IT! baby is coming in our room as we are moving house next year so not bothering with a nursery or anything... need to get a wriggle on with purchasing at least a few sleepsuits tho!


We are moving in April, but I could not help myself and decorated the nursery. Like you I only have a few outfits, mainly because we don't know the sex of the baby.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Congrats on 30 weeks essence!

I am feeling not too bad actually. 3rd tri was catching up with me! :lol: but now I have adjusted. That seems to be the way of things, I get tired and sore and lazy then I adjust for a bit til LO has a growth spurt and I get bigger and the cycle continues


----------



## gemini9961

I'm 29 weeks today and very uncomfortable at the moment. Baby prefers my right side and according to the doctor has his/her hiney right under my rib which makes for quite a painful feeling. It feels like my skin is stretching from my back to accomodate my growing belly. And to think I will only keep growing for another 11 weeks or so (I hope) for baby's sake. Perhaps this is just another growth spurt and I will get a reprieve shortly before growing a lot some more.... 

Excited to be 29 weeks though, time has flown by for me. :thumbup:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

My LO is always on my right side too. Guess he is comfy there! I'm assuming its a bum under my ribs...Doesn't usually hurt too bad, but have a lot of pressure there, especially when I sit down!

I talked to my Dr. today about maternity leave and she said that she can't approve a medical leave until the baby is born unless I have complications. Which means I most likely won't be able to leave at the beginning of February like I was hoping to, unless I take a personal leave of absence, which I unfortunately won't get paid for. :( Sooo, unless baby comes early, (could happen bc of my GD) will probably have to work through.


----------



## PineappleHead

31 weeks today for me... and I'm having the toughest time breathing
it seems lil Zander likes to push against my lungs like whoaa.


----------



## kangaroo

First of all, hi everyone!! Second of all - happy new year!! Third of all - can I join??!! Due on the 6th of March...yip yip!! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi kangaroo! Welcome to March Lambs! 

When did everyone start feeling their baby by their ribs? I'm gettin worried.... My LO prefers to be down low, but the highest I ever feel her is just above my belly button, which is where my fundus still is. Getting concerned that bump isn't growing properly, especially after measuring 2-2.5cm small at last midwife appointment.


----------



## bigbloomerz

CocoaOne said:


> Hi kangaroo! Welcome to March Lambs!
> 
> When did everyone start feeling their baby by their ribs? I'm gettin worried.... My LO prefers to be down low, but the highest I ever feel her is just above my belly button, which is where my fundus still is. Getting concerned that bump isn't growing properly, especially after measuring 2-2.5cm small at last midwife appointment.

I'm the same as you hun, havent had any "rib" kicks as such yet and im 31 weeks, im seeing my midwife this morning so will ask her and let you know what she says to me :) xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Thanks Bigbloomerz!

Good luck at your appointment x


----------



## girl friday

I'm 29 weeks today too! Had a midwife appointment yesterday for bloods and the anti d injection. 
At my previous appointment my BP was higher than normal for me and there was protein in my urine. I put it down the that sickness bug that's going around as I had been ill a day or 2 before but DH was worried. Anyway all was back to normal yesterday, no protein and BP was 110/60!

I can't believe that in 8 weeks I will be classed as full term and that I inish work 9 weeks tomorrow! There is also half term in there so I only have 40 work get ups left until I leave for 9 months!


----------



## mummydee

hurrah the oink flu seems to be shifting as does the chest infection - I actually have some energy this morning and I can breathe without my chest rattling, woot!!

good luck at MW Amy! xxxx


----------



## gnomette

hi i am due the 29th march with a lil girl!


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the third trimester gnomette


----------



## lynnikins

bigbloomerz said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> Hi kangaroo! Welcome to March Lambs!
> 
> When did everyone start feeling their baby by their ribs? I'm gettin worried.... My LO prefers to be down low, but the highest I ever feel her is just above my belly button, which is where my fundus still is. Getting concerned that bump isn't growing properly, especially after measuring 2-2.5cm small at last midwife appointment.
> 
> I'm the same as you hun, havent had any "rib" kicks as such yet and im 31 weeks, im seeing my midwife this morning so will ask her and let you know what she says to me :) xxClick to expand...

it depends on alot of things when you feel baby up high i dont remember it till about 32wks with ds (im 5ft 8 ) but this baby has streached higher sooner probably caus everything has already up and moved out of the way since it only was doing it 20months ago for DS lol, 

often taller women tend to feel baby move up later or your baby might just be one that likes to curl up nice and small for you


----------



## bigbloomerz

That makes sense, im 5ft 9 so she would have to be tall herself to reach my ribs lol. xx


----------



## Erised

31 weeks today! Hadn't actually realised it until I came on here just now, the last week has gone in no time. 

I do have pressure underneath my ribs, and have had so (occasionally) since Christmas. So pretty much since 30 weeks ... no actual rib kicks though, in fact I can now hardly feel the kicks any more at all. Reading the thread yesterday about the lady who lost her little one made me worried sick last night not feeling kicks. Thankfully I did get to feel her a bit later, but I really don't like how the movements have slowed down again. Over Christmas she was sooooo active, I loved it! Now I'm lucky to feel her 3 times a day, darn that placenta.

Welcome to third tri to the new ladies!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

kangaroo- are you expecting a blue bundle or a pink one hun?

mummydee- so glad to here you are feeling better :)

I am 5ft9 and still havent felt any kicks near my ribs either. My uterus isnt even close yet but as far as my FH goes, i am spot on, well a teeny bit big (31cm at 30weeks) so I am not worried because I knew taller women have it easier when it comes to rib kicks/lung squishes. 

Erised- I had a day last week where I didnt feel anything really and was terrified but my LO is so active, he has moved quite low the last few days though.

On a different note...
I would like to say that today brings back some bitterseet memories for me because last year on Dec29 at like midnight I got a BFP and went to the docs morning of the 31st. Me and my husband werent waiting the 12 weeks because we were excited so we went straight to my SILs house to tell her the news. Then later had my BIL around to tell him and later we went back to SILs for new years get together and made a more general announcement. Then a few hours after midnight we did a big thing and revealed it for my family (5 hours behind my timezone here) I lost that baby in mid february. So I just have a lot of memories as this day last year was dedicated start to finish to announcing we would be parents in August. I am not sad though because all things happen for a reason and I am so happy this LO is healthy and I will be a mummy soon :) But it worked out that we waited til after our 12 week scan and by the time we mailed a thing to my family (we do BIG reveals in my family and we used the scan pic in our reveal), we were telling the news of this pregnancy on the weekend the last one was due. So it kept me from being sad then too :)


----------



## littlemissy

Hi,

I'm due on the 30th March with a little girl. Bit confused wether that makes me 3rd trimester or not as wasn't sure if 28wks was 3rd or 27! Anyway, just decided to take the plunge :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

littlemissy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm due on the 30th March with a little girl. Bit confused wether that makes me 3rd trimester or not as wasn't sure if 28wks was 3rd or 27! Anyway, just decided to take the plunge :)

Yeah on this site you are classified as 3rd tri at 27 weeks. I think 27 weeks makes more sense that 28 weeks because we are pregnant for 40 weeks so to split that evenly it would be 13.33.. weeks per trimester so logically that means 2 trimesters of 13 weeks and 1 trimester of 14 weeks. So depending on how you slice it, 3rd tri would need to be at 26 or 27 weeks, not 28. If it was 28 it would be 2 trimesters of 14 weeks and one of 12 weeks which is NOT even :) Hope I explained that right! :shrug:


----------



## MissTanya

Can I ask...has anyone been told off by your midwife for having an extra scan (ie a 4d scan)?? 

I had my appointment today and she made me feel so lousy first of all for being under hospital care instead of community care (I had a bad experience with my community midwife and switched) - she even went on to suggest I change my gp surgery so I can see a different community midwife or switch to solely gp care instead!! 

Then I got a big 'talking to' for mentioning I had a 4D scan earlier this week...that scans aren't safe and I shouldn't be having "adhoc" scans when I feel like it and I should definitely NOT be having private scans as they will give different results to the NHS!!

Anyway. Got me thinking about the safety of scans. I've had 5 in total so far...all were for medical reasons except for the last one which was a 4D scan as a Christmas present. I am due for a 4D re-scan next week (as bubs wasn't coorperating) and I have a growth scan at the end of January.

Just wondering what your thoughts were and if anyone else has been warned against scans by their midwifes?

I really wasn't happy with the midwife today and left in tears. It was probably just the preggy hormones, but I couldn't stop bawling for a good 30mins! LOL. How embarassing!!! Plus she made two lovely holes in my arms nsuccessfully trying to get blood - she obviously had no idea what she was doing and had to send me to the blood department of the hospital to get it done there instead!!!

I sincerely hope you guys are having better experiences with your midwifes!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:hugs: for you MissTanya That is awful. I cant beleive she did that. I was worried I'd get a telling off for having a private gender scan because our hospital doesnt tell the gender but when the mw asked if it was a boy (due to the HB!! I was shocked lol) and I said yeah i had a private scan and she was normal about it :) I think it is so common now most mw dont think twice. But maybe you should think about switching mw if possible, I would hate to have her there if I were you in labour!

There is no harm in scans during pregnancy. There was just a thread the other day of a woman who now has to have them once a week til the end and I think she was only like 32 weeks or so. There is opinions that scans are harmful, but it is the same for dopplers. It is something about the ultrasound waves harming the hearing but that is in extreme cases. Yes, 4d scans are worse than normal due to the fact they are higher resolution, but again, they are only harmful in excess amount. Your baby will be absolutely fine as far as scans go.


----------



## Erised

Aww, she sounds like a horrible midwife to have indeed! =(
She should not have made you feel the way she did, sounds like she just had a bad day having to work a time most people try to get off. My midwives all know I've had 3D scans, and often actually ask whether I've had one to find out the gender. Non of them have mentioned anything at all with regards to them being 'dangerous' or me not having them. I'd throw her 'advice' out of the window and just enjoy seeing your little one again next week!! =)


----------



## Flutterby1982

Aw poor MissTanya! well you can't help the tears, all the fun of being preggers lol...I was in floods watching that programme about the tsunami last night :(
I also had the same problem with my last blood test, my midwife was off sick and although her stand-in was lovely she was crap at taking blood so ended up nearly fainting (cuz of my fear of needles) and with two lovely bruises for xmas and a trip to the hospital the next day...not great the day before xmas! As for the 4d scans, I'm sure they are not unsafe in any way...I've been for two so far and going back again in a few days (baby not been co-operating!) and like Erised says, my midwives know all about mine and asked the gender and everything and not one person has said anything bad about them so don't go worrying yourself hun, just enjoy it all ;)

Oh btw has anyone been told they have rheasus negative blood? I have and got to have two jabs now which I'm not loving lol, oh well never mind. Not that long to go now march mummies...woohoo! xx


----------



## MissTanya

Thanks Ladies :) I feel a bit more reassured now regarding scans. I can't believe the luck I've had with midwifes so far :(

LOL @ Flutterby!!! I literally just finished watching the Tsunami show about 5 mins ago (from catch up demand tv). OMG! I was so close to tears so many times, I had to look away heaps so I wouldn't, as I didn't want hubby to see me crying. It really is/was something that normally only exists in nightmares. Horrible!


----------



## aflight84

Omg what an awful midwife! How dare she talk to you like that!
Well I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, midwife turned up 10 mins after my appointment time
then made out it was my fault she was running late! I have a bladder infection and slightly high
bp to normal she mentions pre eclampsia so I went oh yeah itchy hands and feet next thing I know 
I'm going to hospital and spent all afternoon there! On labour ward terrified turns out it's nothing!
Had the dr from hell! ARGH
Anyway, so I learnt nothing from appointment still no talk of antenatal classes I've no idea what's happening


----------



## kangaroo

DueMarch2nd said:

> kangaroo- are you expecting a blue bundle or a pink one hun?

Team yellow...suspect it's a boy though!! xx


----------



## lynnikins

aflight84 said:


> Omg what an awful midwife! How dare she talk to you like that!
> Well I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, midwife turned up 10 mins after my appointment time
> then made out it was my fault she was running late! I have a bladder infection and slightly high
> bp to normal she mentions pre eclampsia so I went oh yeah itchy hands and feet next thing I know
> I'm going to hospital and spent all afternoon there! On labour ward terrified turns out it's nothing!
> Had the dr from hell! ARGH
> Anyway, so I learnt nothing from appointment still no talk of antenatal classes I've no idea what's happening

you should have gotten a booklet with your booking in which should have a number to contact someone about Antenatal classes, if not then you can contact NCT yourself but NCT classes cost a bit, Also since i knew roughly what i was doing then i got the BirthWise Dvd from the babyshow its basicly Antenatal classes done by a fully trained and experienced MW for a group of 4/5 couples and i watched them with DH so he could have some info


----------



## thechaosismex

Bumpity bump!

Hope you all had a lovely non drunk new years! :)

Not long to go now :dance:!!!!


----------



## LuckySalem

Hi all,

Just saying hi. I'm due 18th march. On Team Yellow (although suspect another girl) not too sure what else to say other than HI!!!!


----------



## BabyHaines

Due2ndMarch - Sorry to hear about what happened in Feb :( Sending you big hugs xxxx

Erised - I was the same after reading about Jox. I feel so frightened :( My LO has also been really active, but I was sent to hospital on Weds with high bp and protein in my wee, so am super paranoid and today and yesterday bubs seems quieter (I also have an anterior placenta).
Had a listen in with the doppler this morning and it took me forever to find hb - bubs has obviously moved - I was in a bit of a state. He/she seems to have woken up a little this afternoon though, although still not as much as over Christmas xxxx


----------



## kirmal12

It's constant worry Isn't it?, every day there seems to be something different happening or not as the case maybe. I think what happened to Jox is worrying us all.

Go with your instincts, don't be afraid to get yourself checked out if you think you need to x

kirstyxx 31+3 (due 2nd March)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I know I've been constantly worried since I got a BFP! At my Dr. appointment they told me if I'm feeling him less than 10 times a day to call them. And then of course there will be a point in the day when he is sleeping and won't be moving and I get in a panic, just to feel him start moving right about the time I really get freaked. Makes me feel silly!

You are right though, after reading Jox's story I've been a little more freaked out on his quiet days.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Me as well girls. He is quite quiet today but he tends to be for most of the day til nighttime. I have definitely felt him though. I just wonder what type of movements she meant when she said she "thought" she was feeling him. Because obviously you'll feel thumps because the baby is big enough but would I be able to tell? That is what worrys me. Plus a girl a few doors down whos MIL works with my husband just gave birth at 33 weeks and he wasnt expected to survive but is thankfully doing well last I heard. It just seems I felt I was safe and now all this stuff comes up to remind me how fragile bubs is. I love him too much to be able to cope. i mean, a miscarriage is hard enough but in this case I have bonded and feel him playing and I just dont know what I would do if something happened to him :( But I know these cases are rare so I keep reassurring myself. I tell you, i can't wait to see him at my 34 week scan :) 

By the way my husband and I just got in a bit of an argument and if he says the words "plenty of time" to me once more, I will punch him!!! Plus he doesnt seem to get that I dont want to be doing much after feb hits because i'll be so pregnant!! GRRRRRR


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oooh I just notice blondenklutzi, your 3d scan is tomorrow :) Hope it goes great, we will be awaiting pictures :)


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> By the way my husband and I just got in a bit of an argument and if he says the words "plenty of time" to me once more, I will punch him!!! Plus he doesnt seem to get that I dont want to be doing much after feb hits because i'll be so pregnant!! GRRRRRR

I feel the same way with my DH... I wanna get stuff done now before LO has another growth spurt and I am completely useless cause of my size! :rofl:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies! I just joined third tri and am a bit nervous! I'm looking at the thread topics and I'm reading about contractions and losing mucus plugs...and I can't believe I'm almost there!!! It's both exciting and scary!

I'm due March 30th and am expecting a baby girl! Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> Oooh I just notice blondenklutzi, your 3d scan is tomorrow :) Hope it goes great, we will be awaiting pictures :)

Aww thank u hun! I'm excited!!! Hope baby is more active tomorrow than he has been today...


----------



## lynnikins

blooming braxton hicks im so uncomfortable with them today, they just arent easing up at all


----------



## rwhite

Mendy said:


> Hello ladies! I just joined third tri and am a bit nervous! I'm looking at the thread topics and I'm reading about contractions and losing mucus plugs...and I can't believe I'm almost there!!! It's both exciting and scary!
> 
> I'm due March 30th and am expecting a baby girl! Looking forward to chatting with you all!

Welcome over :hi: xx


----------



## PineappleHead

lynnikins said:


> blooming braxton hicks im so uncomfortable with them today, they just arent easing up at all

i can relate hun. i hope they get better for you! :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I was just looking at my ticker and realised I moved up a box AND have 60 days to go :wohoo:


----------



## eeyore83

Is anyone else really eager to leave work? I was supposed to be leaving March 12th, but I'm starting to think I won't make it that long. I'm soooooooooo tired!!!


----------



## PineappleHead

@ eeyore... YES. I haven't been at my job very long (like 3 weeks) but I'm so ready to be on maternity leave.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

YES I'm totally ready to leave, but I probably won't get to until he is born now. :(

If I do leave early I will most likely have to take a personal leave, which means I won't get paid for it.


----------



## rwhite

Definitely ready to leave work...but really just want my LO here now, so that nothing bad can happen to him between now and his due date :thumbup: Bet I'm not the only one :haha: xx


----------



## Missy.

Hello ladies :wave: can i please join? I'm due the 24th of march with a :pink: bump Thank you! x


----------



## BabyHaines

Hello Mendy, welcome over :)

oh girls, last night and this morning I've had blurry vision again :(


----------



## BabyHaines

And OMFG!! I have moved up a box!! I am 8 months pregnant!!

Woooooooohoooooo!! (does a little dance!!)xxxx


----------



## mummydee

are any of you girls on your 2nd/subsequent babies and NOT planning on going to ante-natal classes?! I told my mw we werent going to this time around and she suggested it couldnt hurt... which I know it couldnt.... but I'm not sure I'd actually learn anything and time is tight as it is!


----------



## hopeforamirac

mummydee said:


> are any of you girls on your 2nd/subsequent babies and NOT planning on going to ante-natal classes?! I told my mw we werent going to this time around and she suggested it couldnt hurt... which I know it couldnt.... but I'm not sure I'd actually learn anything and time is tight as it is!

Hi 
I have never been to antenatal classes and this is preg num 5 
Its your choice do what you feel comfortable with :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I think that is the closest pink bumps have been to blue so far :flower:

mummydee... I dont blame you. I actually assumed antenatal classes were for first time mums :shrugs: I wasnt even sure I would go because so much we learn here at BnB :lol: but I decided it will be best for hubbys sake and to learn something of the local hospital (hopefully)


----------



## Emskins

BabyHaines, we are due the same day and you just scared the pants off me....8 months!! Wowsers!! I can't wait for this little person to arrive only 9 more weeks!

I am looking forward to mat leave although I am not sure when I will be going, my MW told me she can sign me to part time from 32 weeks which is great but I really need to sort it out with my HR who are being more than useless!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bumping the thread :)

i dont work so i dont get mat leave but i feel so bad for you girls who wont get to leave work til close to LOs birth. i couldnt cope. I just think how amazing women who work during pregnancy are because I know for me some days i fancy staying in bed (like today lol) and I cant imagine how hard it is.

:thumbup: to all the strong working pregnant ladies!!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

I have 5 weeks of work left come Monday...woohoo! :) It really cant come soon enough, especially after having Xmas and New Year off, I really dont feel like going back. Being able to lay in instead of getting up at the 7am alarm has been bliss!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Just got back from our ultrasound! Little man refused to wake up! Soo, he was a lazy bum and we didn't get any cute movements out of him, which was kind of disappointing. Buut, we did get to see our handsome little man, who has really chubby cheeks and his daddy's nose! :cloud9: 

Still breech, but he has a few weeks still to turn head down, hope he does!
 



Attached Files:







BABY BOY_24.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11









BABY BOY_25.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









BABY BOY_3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BabyHaines

I go on maternity leave from the 13th Jan - wooohoo!! I was going to go at the end of Jan/beginning of Feb, but I do 40hrs on my feet every week, and I physically can't take it (especially after Xmas and new year, we were turning over £16,000 an hour!!)
I am so exhausted all the time, and am up at 5.30 every morning, it's too much.
Anyhoo, with my bp, I don't think the MW would let me stay much longer!!
Oooooh, BlondeNK, your little man is gorgeous!! Did you know you were having a boy, or did you find out today??xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

love the pics !!!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Thank you ladies! I can't get over how chubby his cheeks are! Looks like he doesn't have a lot of hair though, could just barely make out a little fuzz... We knew we were having a boy before my u/s today, have seen boy parts at both 12 weeks and 20 weeks. She tried to double check for us, but the little snot kept his legs firmly crossed! So I guess we will just have to hope his penis hasn't fallen off sometime between 20 weeks and now!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

BabyHaines- I do 40 hrs on my feet too! (gotta love retail work!) But if I cut down to part time, they will drop my insurance, which means no pay the whole time I'm on mat. leave! So I just gotta make it a few more weeks and hope he comes as early as possible (after 37 weeks, of course! don't want him to come too early!).


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh mate, I feel for you :( I don't know how I'd cope if I wasn't going soon. I do hope they look after you properly?? Theres a lot to be said for being from the UK, with our NHS and statutory maternity pay....I don't think we realise just how lucky we are!!xxxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I really wish we got the same kind of benefits here you guys get! I'm lucky in that I'm low income so my medical bills are paid! I have short term disability benefits on my insurance plan so I will receive 50% of my pay for 10 weeks. The folks I work with are pretty understanding, (with the exception of one old hag who told me to "quit whining" when I had to have someone else retie my shoes because my feet were so swollen and I couldn't reach them!) and take pretty good care of me. Customers on the other hand can be downright awful!


----------



## BabyHaines

blondeNklutzi said:


> I really wish we got the same kind of benefits here you guys get! I'm lucky in that I'm low income so my medical bills are paid! I have short term disability benefits on my insurance plan so I will receive 50% of my pay for 10 weeks. The folks I work with are pretty understanding, (with the exception of one old hag who told me to "quit whining" when I had to have someone else retie my shoes because my feet were so swollen and I couldn't reach them!) and take pretty good care of me. Customers on the other hand can be downright awful!

Oh honey *hugs* tell the old bitch to 'do one'!! lol
I lnow what you mean about customers. I had a guy shouting in my face last week - he is lucky I didn't chin him!! Cheeky *******!!

Emskins - I'm guessing your name is Emma?? Mine too!! So we are due the same day with the same name!! cool!!xxxx


----------



## bear74

I don't know how you girls are doing retail work....I work mostly sitting down and it's difficult enough (although I do have back problems so sitting is painful, but still..I couldn't stand all day). 
We're so lucky in the UK with maternity leave, have to take mine earlier than I originally wanted though because of the back probs. I have 2 weeks left at work..then 2 weeks annual leave and straight into maternity  .

blondeNklutzi 
Was the old hag your boss?


----------



## holl1109

hey everyone, im holly and our honeymoon baby is due 24th march, she will be our 1st baby. soooo excited. had a 4d scan today and it was so nice to see her again. xxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

bear-nope she's not my boss thank goodness, I don't think I would still be there if she were. she thinks she is though!

holly-your little girl is precious! is that one of the pics from today?


----------



## sophieee18

i got my HIP grant after waiting only 3 and a half weeks :)
ordered his cot with it, and brought him even more clothes!!! :happydance:


----------



## holl1109

yes, i cant stop looking at her. hope the next 11 weeks go quickly


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Haha I feel the same way! I got a cd with 25 pictures on it of my little boy today and I have looked at all of them at least 30 times since I got home!


----------



## holl1109

lol so do we, we made the family watch it twice aswell, ah put some pics on here for us to look at.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hiya ladies! Im new here :)

Due 2nd March and im on team blue! :blue: 

Not long to go now is there!! xx


----------



## BabyHaines

rockys-mumma said:


> Hiya ladies! Im new here :)
> 
> Due 2nd March and im on team blue! :blue:
> 
> Not long to go now is there!! xx

Helloooo rockys-mumma :) Welcome to B&B :)

Another boy due on the 2nd March!! Whoop, whoop!! xxxx


----------



## Kel127

Hi Ladies!!! I also had a 4D scan today and got some great shots of my little boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00448.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13









DSC00445.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17









DSC00440.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10









DSC00438.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PineappleHead

KEL!!!! those pics are awesome! makes me want to get a 4d... but i just cant afford one. :(
Still- i'm thrilled for you.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aww ladies lovely pics :) I wish we could afford a 4d scan but I have said we will do that for the next baby as we will have less to buy so it will be more affordable then. Plus it will help this baby bond with his bro or sis :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Kel how cute! 

I was surprised we got to get this one, didn't plan on having the money to do so, but it was a pleasant surprise! 

I'm so excited, I found wall art for the baby's room and planned how I want it to go! Now I just have to get the crib and everything set up and get the bedding set. Yay for everything coming together! Well, now I also gotta get the room cleaned out...


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondenklutzi... you say your baby is breech, so I have a question, where are you feeling the movement? I dont know what position mine is in, I am guessing head down because the pressure but sometimes I get feelings quite low as well as above my belly button, I am not sure all the movement is feet though :lol: if it was he has like 6 legs!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hey girls I started feeling a UTI coming on last night and it quickly developed into pain in my kidney area, so i have phoned maternity triage and they have asked me to come in and get checked. Why do things like this happen to me at the weekend?! Going to the GP would be so much less dramatic! I'll let you know whats up later. Bubs is still moving really well and all :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh bless your heart - what a pain - literally :(
Hope all is ok xxxx


----------



## Emskins

lovely pics girls!! We opted to not have 3D/4D scans but your pics looks amazing!

babyhaines my names is indeed Emma, are you having a boy or a girl? We are on team yellow.

I have another scan on Tuesday which is exciting as I thought the one at 20 weeks would be it but apparently we have another one!I am really excited to see our baby again, hopefully we won't find the sex out though but if we do it won't be the end of the world!


----------



## bear74

Kel127 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! I also had a 4D scan today and got some great shots of my little boy!!!

Really lovely pics  
I don't know how babies are comfortable in there lol..like little contortionists! (did I spell that correctly?)


----------



## PineappleHead

duemarch2, i hope everything is all right! :hugs:


----------



## mammy_to_be

congrats all!!,, am rachel am due 10th march &* having a lil boy :D


----------



## MissTanya

DueMarch2nd said:


> blondenklutzi... you say your baby is breech, so I have a question, where are you feeling the movement? I dont know what position mine is in, I am guessing head down because the pressure but sometimes I get feelings quite low as well as above my belly button, I am not sure all the movement is feet though :lol: if it was he has like 6 legs!!

Hiya DM2...

I know you were waiting for a reply from Blondie, I hope you don't mind me adding my 2 cents worth lol :haha:

I had a 4D scan on Tuesday at 28 weeks, and my bubs is in breech. Completely suprised me, as I thought bubs was head down (as I only ever feel the hiccups in my cervix area). I also thought bubs was facing my spine, as I don't get alot of kicks and thought bubs must have been kicking towards my back.

As it turned out, bubs was in breech, with its bum in my lower abdomen and head above my belly button, slightly on the right hand side. Bubs is also facing outwards and had its feet up around its face. So in theory, I should be getting lots of kicks and hiccups high up!!

TBH, I get lots of movement down low and lots above/to the right of my belly button. They are always squirming movements or baby pressing against my stomach, but only the occasional kicks in my cervix area. 

Don't know if any of that helps you work out your baby position at all???!! lol. I think if you are getting kicks near your rib cage, then maybe baby might be head down?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

MissTanya said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> blondenklutzi... you say your baby is breech, so I have a question, where are you feeling the movement? I dont know what position mine is in, I am guessing head down because the pressure but sometimes I get feelings quite low as well as above my belly button, I am not sure all the movement is feet though :lol: if it was he has like 6 legs!!
> 
> Hiya DM2...
> 
> I know you were waiting for a reply from Blondie, I hope you don't mind me adding my 2 cents worth lol :haha:
> 
> I had a 4D scan on Tuesday at 28 weeks, and my bubs is in breech. Completely suprised me, as I thought bubs was head down (as I only ever feel the hiccups in my cervix area). I also thought bubs was facing my spine, as I don't get alot of kicks and thought bubs must have been kicking towards my back.
> 
> As it turned out, bubs was in breech, with its bum in my lower abdomen and head above my belly button, slightly on the right hand side. Bubs is also facing outwards and had its feet up around its face. So in theory, I should be getting lots of kicks and hiccups high up!!
> 
> TBH, I get lots of movement down low and lots above/to the right of my belly button. They are always squirming movements or baby pressing against my stomach, but only the occasional kicks in my cervix area.
> 
> Don't know if any of that helps you work out your baby position at all???!! lol. I think if you are getting kicks near your rib cage, then maybe baby might be head down?Click to expand...

I thought the little guy was head down too because I've been getting a lot of pressure/sharp pains down really low and against my cervix. I figured the sharp pains were his head moving against my cervix but nope, they are feet! 

He stays on the right side of my tummy with his head under my ribs, sometimes high enough I can feel the pressure inside my ribs (ouch). Most of the movement is squirming/pains down low and some squirming/punching to the right of and a little higher than my belly button..I'm not sure if these are hands or if my little man sometimes gets his feet up by my chin.

I'm like you though, I sometimes think he might have about six arms and legs! Right now I'm feeling a popping/kicking feeling above my left hip? Weird kid.


----------



## PineappleHead

has anyone felt like their LO has been trying to claw his or her way out??
My lil man has been soo active the past few days and it just feels like he's trying to claw out! :rofl: Such a weird feeling...


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Lol, yeah, I've had that thought too. The last couple days he's been kinda lazy. I think if he's not picked up by tomorrow I will call my Dr. Lazy bumpkin giving mommy a fright!


----------



## CocoaOne

I had my 4d scan and it was bloody amazing! Here is my little princess


----------



## blondeNklutzi

What a beautiful little lady! Congrats, glad you had a good scan!


----------



## vegasbaby

Does anyone think, or know, that their baby is lying transverse (on its side)? If so where are you feeling movements? I think my LO might be on his/her side as I have these kind of hard lumps on either side of my belly. Movement is neither high nor low which is another reason why I think lo is on its side. My next scan isn't planned until 36 weeks and by then I hope baby will be in the right position. Thanks.


----------



## hivechild

vegasbaby said:


> Does anyone think, or know, that their baby is lying transverse (on its side)? If so where are you feeling movements? I think my LO might be on his/her side as I have these kind of hard lumps on either side of my belly. Movement is neither high nor low which is another reason why I think lo is on its side. My next scan isn't planned until 36 weeks and by then I hope baby will be in the right position. Thanks.

The wee monkey spent a lot of time transverse for a long time but in the last few weeks, he's shifted and I've been getting a lot more movements high and low than off to the sides.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well the hospital visit took ages. I had my urine tested and there was blood and white cells and stuff in it so while we waited for a prescription and lab work, they had bubs on a heart monitor. He is doing perfect and he was not shy to show his annoyance at the doppler thing!! :haha: It was agony on me as I had really sore kidney back pain and had to sit in the same position for what seemed like forever... like 40 minutes!!! Since I wasnt feverish or ill, I got sent away with antibiotic tablets rather than being admitted for an IV. thankfully :) I am so glad I went because I took the antibiotic and a paracetamol when I got in the house and went for a sleep and woke up feeling so much better. I couldnt have dealt with the pain much longer. My kidneys dont hurt now and it hurts less when I pee (was so bad I wanted to cry every time) I am usually the type of person that waits things out but being pregnant things need to change and I am so glad we made the trip even though hubby had to come home early from a sunday shift (time and a half pay)

As for bubs position, the mystery has been solved because the mw today checked and he is head down :D Says cephalic long lie in my notes and I looked up what it meant and it means head down basically. I just hope he stays there so I dont have to worry about breech. I was breech at birth and a week late and had the cord round my neck so my mom had a c section and needless to say I was her last! :lol: But i think she planned to stop with me (5th) anyway


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh and you know what was strange? I was the most pregnant woman there (aside from the ones in the other rooms in labour) But of all the ladies in triage and all the ones on the phone, I was further along than all of them. it isnt for early pregnanct either, the early pregnancy girls go to gyno triage apparantly. It felt strange because I was like when did I become the one that was further along than others when that feels like it was the oposite like 2 minutes ago!


----------



## Seity

DueMar2 - so glad you got the antibiotics and feel better now. UTI's are nothing to mess around with.


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow i just realised i havn't posted in here for a long while!! 
So now I'm confuzzled :wacko: R us March girls considered to be march "mummies" or march "lambs". I like the march lambs siggy better though- (the colours and stuff- no offence to the one who made our march siggy i LOVE it I just like pink alot lol) :rofl:
I don't know can u tell I am a wee bit borded?? :dohh:
:hugs:
x


----------



## PineappleHead

MiissMuffet said:


> wow i just realised i havn't posted in here for a long while!!
> So now I'm confuzzled :wacko: R us March girls considered to be march "mummies" or march "lambs". I like the march lambs siggy better though- (the colours and stuff- no offence to the one who made our march siggy i LOVE it I just like pink alot lol) :rofl:
> I don't know can u tell I am a wee bit borded?? :dohh:
> :hugs:
> x

i think we're both... i know theres the other march mummies thread, but i'm with you miissmuffet- i like the pink better too. lol. :blush:


----------



## BabyHaines

DueMarch2nd - glad you got that sorted :)

MissMuffett and PineappleHead - get your March lambs siggy!! They are proper lush!!xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

BabyHaines said:


> DueMarch2nd - glad you got that sorted :)
> 
> MissMuffett and PineappleHead - get your March lambs siggy!! They are proper lush!!xxxx

I is a lamb :kiss:


----------



## Ready2Go

DueMarch2nd said:


> It felt strange because I was like when did I become the one that was further along than others when that feels like it was the oposite like 2 minutes ago!

LOL! That's a scary and exciting thought :) Glad you're OK anyway x


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Good morning ladies

DueInMarch - I'm glad you're on the mend, sounds terrible! :hugs:
I'm 30 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm struggling to believe that I'm this pregnant. It has all gone by so quickly. Does this mean we're classed as heavily pregnant now? I certainly feel it :haha: My little man feels like he's trying to burst out of my stomach with some of the movements he's making! They feel so strange. I love it but he takes my breath away quite a lot :wacko:
I hope all of you lovely March ladies are feeling great today x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

IdLoveAPink1 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> DueInMarch - I'm glad you're on the mend, sounds terrible! :hugs:
> I'm 30 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I'm struggling to believe that I'm this pregnant. It has all gone by so quickly. *Does this mean we're classed as heavily pregnant now?* I certainly feel it :haha: My little man feels like he's trying to burst out of my stomach with some of the movements he's making! They feel so strange. I love it but he takes my breath away quite a lot :wacko:
> I hope all of you lovely March ladies are feeling great today x x

I have been wondering this too- when are we classed as heavily pregnant? Is it at a certain gestation or is it when we feel heavy and can't bend down properly etc :haha:


----------



## aflight84

wicked scan pics hun! 
Mine was a bit of a nightmare Mia didn't want to play so we couldn't get a dvd only a few headshot pics! Still facinates me what they can see now!


----------



## Kerrie-x

CocoaOne said:


> I had my 4d scan and it was bloody amazing! Here is my little princess

Awwww hun she is beautiful :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww CocoaOne thats a lovely picture :) xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well I never really saw the march mummies thread when I made this one but I guess it is catching on :lol:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies!!! I've not posted here for a while, sorry!!:blush: But I have a question. 
Has anyone else hit the 30 week mark only to notice their hormones going haywire? I've been pretty level headed throughout my pregnancy and haven't really had any mood swings, until I hit 30 weeks. Now the least wee thing sets me off:growlmad:, I even get up some mornings in a huff:growlmad: for no reason at all!!!! Is this normal or am I just loosing it?!


----------



## Emskins

I have found that I have been more emotional recently but still somehow rational, like when I told my OH that if he didn't put the nursery furniture together in the next few days I would have a complete freak out, which is true and quite unlike me so I think he appreciated the heads up....and the furniture is now all put together!! I have also been very tearful the last week or so....

Also I have been craving cheese and jam on toast..OH says isn't that a bit like pickles and ice cream....I didnt have any cravings early in the pregnancy so I am not sure what you would call it now but it is yummy!


----------



## bigbloomerz

CormacksGirl said:


> Hi ladies!!! I've not posted here for a while, sorry!!:blush: But I have a question.
> Has anyone else hit the 30 week mark only to notice their hormones going haywire? I've been pretty level headed throughout my pregnancy and haven't really had any mood swings, until I hit 30 weeks. Now the least wee thing sets me off:growlmad:, I even get up some mornings in a huff:growlmad: for no reason at all!!!! Is this normal or am I just loosing it?!

God Yeh, im so much more emotional at things, e.g the in laws dog jumped across my legs the other day, I have bad SPD so anything jolting me is not good, and it really hurt, and i had to go to the loo to cry! lol. Normally I would have just sat there being a bit annoyed and not showing it, but I got really genuinely upset. xx


----------



## julchen_79

I have gotten a lot more tearful as well...Sometimes, when OH and I joke around I tell him to be nice or I will start crying...and just saying it actually makes my eyes kind of teary :rofl: 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great start into the New Year!!


----------



## greenlady

I haven't hit 30 weeks yet but today is the first day back at work since the Christmas/new year break and everyone is annoying me! Well not everyone, bosses mostly of course. It could just be post Christmas blues.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Is everybody finding it hard to sleep?? Its taking me about an hour to get to sleep and im waking up loads!! xx


----------



## JessiHD

Happy New Year March Mummies! Home stretch now!!! Xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah I cant sleep very well either. When I finally get in a comfy (ish) position and get to sleep, I wake up to pee loads (because bubs is head down and putting lots of pressure on my bladder) and I wake up everytime I turn over in bed since it is a task now :lol: 

What is funny/annoying is that the lovely men in our lives are dreading sleepless nights when LO arrives but I say that at least when LO is here i will physically be able to sleep between night feedings so am looking forward to that :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

lol the post baby nights dont worry me i only had a week of 3 am feeds with ds then he dropped them and slept from after his midnight/1am feed till 6am


----------



## SarahTabor

Hey everyone :)
Im Due 7th March 2010...& having a little girl <3
Cant believe im in the third trimester already! :D
x


----------



## Erised

Happy New Year JessiHD (and any other ladies that I forgot to wish a Happy New Year earlier) =)

I'm still very level headed, my hormones haven't played up at all through out pregnancy. I was honestly expecting to turn into 'a hormonal bitch' so to speak ... but thankfully it hasn't happened! DH has actually commented several times on how I haven't changed at all, hooray! Though I have noticed that in the last week I'm getting more teary. It's still not as bad as I was expecting, it's only happened twice so far and in situations where it's quite normal (though not for me as I'm not a very open person when it comes to emotions)...

1. When talking to DH about how my grandmother is still grieving my grandfather and has told me on several occasions she's so happy she got to see me pregnant and still doesn't believe she'll actually be here to meet her great granddaughter (she's in great health but since losing my grandfather several years ago she isn't too positive about the future anymore).

2. When talking to DH about Jox and how it had me worried about our own little girl, plus explaining how lovely her post was about giving birth. 

As for sleep, it's still 20 minutes at a time for me. Partially due to the sore sides after laying on them, but at the moment mostly due to the bloody acid/heartburn hurting me and making me feel sick all night. I've given up on the idea of proper sleep until several weeks after birth ... once again I'm very very thankful for DH who will reassure me I only have until birth and that he'll look after little one during the night for me so I can get a proper nights rest. Bless him =)

Had a midwife appointment again today as well, blood pressure is still perfect but my weight has taken another 'jump' as they put it. I haven't dared check on the wii how much I've actually gained, but think I'm gonna have to check this week some time. If I'm supposed to believe the midwife scaled I've gained about 20 pounds in 2 months, which sounds an awful lot. When feeling around she had some trouble as my 'uterus was really tight at the moment', which I hope means Braxton Hicks! I'd been saying for a while now that I really want them, and am now starting to wonder if perhaps I've already got them? Thinking of it, I have had moments where my stomach has felt really tight + hard, but I assumed it was baby laying in a different position. What exactly -do- BH feel like?

Baby is still head down as well, hooray!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I've no idea what BHs actually feel like because I want them too :hissy: but havent got any that i know of


----------



## sophxx

Kerrie-x said:


> Is everybody finding it hard to sleep?? Its taking me about an hour to get to sleep and im waking up loads!! xx

try some relaxation if its hard to sleep it really helps me as im very anixous! x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Called my Dr today as my blood sugar has been crazy up and down all week. She moved my appointment up a week, but thinks it probably has something to do with the cold I am catching. So I go in Wed., which she seemed happy with anyway since my bp was slightly high last time and my headaches are concerning her. Now she has me really worried about preeclampsia...


----------



## lynnikins

braxton hicks feel exactly like your tummy going all tight for a few seconds normally less than half a min , and sometimes you can get crampy feelings in your back or bladder area at the same time


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Past week i have been getting those ulcer things on my tongue and they are freaking annoying!! Anyone else getting these? i never get them before so I just think maybe it is pregnancy related? :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

32 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## PineappleHead

happy 32 weeks hun!! :yipee:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Happy 32 weeks!


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> braxton hicks feel exactly like your tummy going all tight for a few seconds normally less than half a min , and sometimes you can get crampy feelings in your back or bladder area at the same time

I think perhaps I've been having some...but it's weird, I never know I'm having them unless I touch my belly. Does that sound right? :blush: I go to touch my bump and it's hard all over, same way (sorry if it's TMI) it gets after sex, because of the blood going to it :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

you actually will have been gettting them since about 12 wks but you just dont notice them lol from now on they are going to become more noticable and probably a bit uncomfortable depending on babys posistion but its normal not to notice them so much unless your touching your stomach at this stage


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Same to you yesterday blondenklutzi 

and

Same to you tomorrow pineapplehead :)


----------



## CormacksGirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance:32 weeks today!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Happy 32 weeks to the ladies who are there today! I'm only a day behind you :) xx


----------



## hivechild

Yay for reaching 32 weeks! I can't believe how fast it's all going by at this point!


----------



## Emskins

Hey ladies, congrats on the 32 week milestone, only a few days for me and I will be there too.

I just got back from my doctors appointment this morning as I had a scheduled ultra sound today. My doctor said my baby was on the small side and has scheduled another scan for me in 2 weeks time to measure the growth again. She said she thinks the baby is just small and not that there is a growth 'problem' but needs to be sure. Anyway I am trying not to worry as she didn't seem overly concerned but still it has planted a seed in my brain! 

I thought I was on the large side and was expecting her to tell me I was having a big baby so this has come as quite a surprise.


----------



## jay.92

Hi My loveely March Mummys, 
I havent been on in a while just as it was christmas and new year missed you all, Hope everyone had a lovely time. Last one without our little ones I know my other half made the most of it.
I felt like a whale and he just got drunk the normal, I did like have lots of icecream and chocolates without feeling greedy.

Had my 32 weeks appointment today, midwife said that my little one was head down is that anything to worryabout?. and that I now need to see her every 2 weeks is that normal?. think imjust being a paonid mum to be :dohh:

Ah and I had a letterthrough today saying im not entiledto the sure start maturity grant which is rubbish I phoned up got that sorted but now have to resend off so thats another 4 weeks. 

I do have some good news though well it put a smile on myface I finally got my buggie a lovely Icandy I love love it :thumbup: Ill share pictures in a bit. Really cant wait to have my bubba in it!!.:happydance:

Owww and Im moving got a lovely 1 bed house im moving next week so you lovely ladies may not hear from me again for awhile. :happydance: ​


----------



## lynnikins

jay.92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Had my 32 weeks appointment today, midwife said that my little one was head down is that anything to worryabout?. and that I now need to see her every 2 weeks is that normal?. think imjust being a paonid mum to be :dohh:
> 
> Owww and Im moving got a lovely 1 bed house im moving next week so you lovely ladies may not hear from me again for awhile. :happydance: ​

Its a good think your little one is head down makes things easier if they stay like that and yes its normal to have appointments every fortnight from 32wks in your first pregnancy as they dont have a history so dont know if your likely to go early without warning so want to be able to keep a better eye on things
good luck with the house move


----------



## Erised

Glad you had a lovely December Jay.92 =)
Baby being head down is a good thing, it means she isn't breach and is in position for engaging. Baby should be born head down ... she does still have time to move though, so don't think you're definitely in the safe. For now however, she's being very good! 

Midwife appointments being stepped up to every 2 weeks is completely normal as well, nothing to worry about. It's just to keep a closer eye on your blood pressure, weight and make sure the baby is still the correct way around + engaging properly soon. They'll be short appointments, probably no longer than 5 minutes. 

Good luck moving next week, hope you'll enjoy your time getting everything ready for your little girls arrival =D


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats to everyone who hit the 32 week milestone today!! :yipee: :yipee: 

My SIL is in labor right now...MIL is keeping us posted via text message! I am so excited for her and nervous...I can almost feel the pain. :wacko: It all makes it so much more real. Not much longer ladies! :happydance: :happydance: 

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## PineappleHead

congrats to your SIL!! I hope everything goes well! :dance:
I also hope everyones' day is going much more smoothly than mine :hissy:


----------



## MiissMuffet

jay.92 said:


> Hi My loveely March Mummys,
> I havent been on in a while just as it was christmas and new year missed you all, Hope everyone had a lovely time. Last one without our little ones I know my other half made the most of it.
> I felt like a whale and he just got drunk the normal, I did like have lots of icecream and chocolates without feeling greedy.
> 
> Had my 32 weeks appointment today, midwife said that my little one was head down is that anything to worryabout?. and that I now need to see her every 2 weeks is that normal?. think imjust being a paonid mum to be :dohh:
> 
> Ah and I had a letterthrough today saying im not entiledto the sure start maturity grant which is rubbish I phoned up got that sorted but now have to resend off so thats another 4 weeks.
> 
> I do have some good news though well it put a smile on myface I finally got my buggie a lovely Icandy I love love it :thumbup: Ill share pictures in a bit. Really cant wait to have my bubba in it!!.:happydance:
> 
> Owww and Im moving got a lovely 1 bed house im moving next week so you lovely ladies may not hear from me again for awhile. :happydance: ​

My bubz is head down now too. But apparently they can still turn right up until later on! We have our midwife appointments every 2 weeks from 28 weeks and then every week from 36 weeks :) I have her again tomorrow and i feel like i have just seen her lol. x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MiissMuffet said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> Hi My loveely March Mummys,
> I havent been on in a while just as it was christmas and new year missed you all, Hope everyone had a lovely time. Last one without our little ones I know my other half made the most of it.
> I felt like a whale and he just got drunk the normal, I did like have lots of icecream and chocolates without feeling greedy.
> 
> Had my 32 weeks appointment today, midwife said that my little one was head down is that anything to worryabout?. and that I now need to see her every 2 weeks is that normal?. think imjust being a paonid mum to be :dohh:
> 
> Ah and I had a letterthrough today saying im not entiledto the sure start maturity grant which is rubbish I phoned up got that sorted but now have to resend off so thats another 4 weeks.
> 
> I do have some good news though well it put a smile on myface I finally got my buggie a lovely Icandy I love love it :thumbup: Ill share pictures in a bit. Really cant wait to have my bubba in it!!.:happydance:
> 
> Owww and Im moving got a lovely 1 bed house im moving next week so you lovely ladies may not hear from me again for awhile. :happydance: ​
> 
> My bubz is head down now too. But apparently they can still turn right up until later on! We have our midwife appointments every 2 weeks from 28 weeks and then every week from 36 weeks :) I have her again tomorrow and i feel like i have just seen her lol. xClick to expand...

me too :) My bubs is head down and it makes me need the toilet so much more often!! 
I have my mw appointment tomorrow and just saw her 2 weeks ago but I wont see her again til 36 weeks because at 34 weeks i have a scan so she said it was fine to leave it as i dont have high bp or any things that are needing kept too close of an eye on.


----------



## jay.92

Thank you all for putting my mind at rest. Well she has been a very good little girl so far shes been head down since 28 weeks but I thought she had turned back up :shrug: show how much I can tell lol

Ah I cant wait too move haave a garden and get all ready for little one too come we are so unpreaperd it dont help with my money messing around dont think job center like us pregnant women but you thought that they would help you out more due to expecting a baby Ive got to wait around another 4 weeks to finish getting her major bits like bath, chaning mat ect. Cutting it a bit close :nope: Im not happy!!.

Ah I just wanted to share some pictures of my pushchair 
https://1.2.3.11/bmi/i.ebayimg.com/07/!Biq03fQBmk~$(KGrHqUOKjkEsn3GyL,oBLQNwcDZB!~~_35.JPG
https://i.ebayimg.com/17/!Biq1JEwBGk~$(KGrHqMOKisEsln!HpQDBLQN)EUL3Q~~_35.JPG
https://i.ebayimg.com/14/!Biq1jOQBGk~$(KGrHqUOKjcEs6mnmri9BLQNyCGu5Q~~_35.JPG

Well I am actually in love with it :blush::cloud9: lol What do you lot think?
Ow and I got the carrycot what a bonus :) now all I need is the carseatt and thats one more thing off my HUGEEEE list lol ​


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow i love the bright circles!!! :cloud9: Way more exciting than our 1 but the style I wanted had very plain colours :( 

https://i47.tinypic.com/2a974o2.jpg

Due march 2nd- omg the needing to pee thing with bubz head down is terrible isn't it!!!! And do u get the feet under your ribs? :dohh:


----------



## CocoaOne

I love the iCandy but we couldn't afford it (and in-laws our buying for us) so we 're probably going to get the Babystyle Oyster which is very similar. 

When you all say that bubs is 'head down', where do you mean the head is? Is it central and in your pubic region? My LOs head is apparently right by by right hip, but I'm not sure if that means she's head down or transverse? Her bum is at the left side of my belly and she's curled round with her feet to the right of my belly button.


----------



## Emskins

love both prams ladies!! Much more exciting than mine!!

My little one is head down as well, my doctor told me that usually from this point in time they typically stay in the position they are in so fingers crossed all our babies cooperate and stay this way!


----------



## MiissMuffet

her head is like vertically in my pelvic area. When my midwife felt her she had her fingers apart to fit the head and was just above my lady area if that makes sense. Not engaged but in that position. I not sure if she has moved since 2 weeks ago- if she has it wouldnt be by much but I see my M/W again tomorrow so she will be able to tell me. I think she is looking to the side though as she has her back on one side x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Cute jay.92:thumbup:

MiissMuffet... I dont have a problem with rib kicks yet. i am 5ft9 so i figure that is why but maybe bubs is short like daddy as well :rofl: But it does feel like I will wee myself the second I stand up. That was agony Sunday and part of Monday when my UTI still made it hurt when i had the urge to pee. It was added bonus! :nope:


----------



## jay.92

Ahh I really cannot sleep at the moment everytime I move I need the toilet its horrible, My partner keeps going on about sleepless nights, Im looking forwards to doing a fed then sleeping after sounds like bliss to me !!. 

Ah thank you it does come with just a black icandy hood but I like the colourful one I can see the other half just using the black hood. Hes so fussy but didnt get much of a say in the matter seeing as I will be using it alot more. I love the icandys you can just do so much with them and ive heard such good reviews on them. Cant wait to use it :haha:​


----------



## Erised

Love both the pushchairs posted on the previous page, we went very plain and cheap (spend £100 on a travel system) as I'm planning on using a wrap/sling when I can rather than the pushchair. 

As for bubs, she's got her head pretty central low down, her bum on the right just under my ribs and her legs going horizontally under my ribs. No kicks for me, just pressure. She's got her back facing the outside apparently, making it a little difficult for the midwife to find her heartbeat ... she managed though! =)

Toilet trips have only increased since yesterday really, and during the day they're not too bad. It's in the evening when I'm laying down I seem to have to get up every 2 hours.


----------



## jay.92

Has anyone got a changing bag yet?. Would like to see which one everyones picking.​


----------



## julchen_79

Ahh I really like both of the prams! We have yet to get ours. Did anyone go used? We are considering. Not sure. 

Bubba should be head down as well...last time I saw the doctor he said he could not feel his position until much later, that was three weeks ago. But going by the scans, the hiccups and the pressure under my ribs I assume he his head down and butt up. Feeds must be curled up underneath. Barely feel any kicks but when he is moving around it feels like a strong wriggling.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Changing bags: I will just use either the free boots one (I still need to pick it up) or the one my bro and his wife got me. Just matters which ones suits me best as far as space. I would love to be able to spend money on a great bag but sadly cannot :(

Head down: I read in my notes bubs is in the cephalic long lie position, the mw at hospital didnt say anything. But that means he is stretched out pretty much center from what I read. That was Sunday. I have mw tomorrow so will see again then


----------



## MiissMuffet

LO doesnt kick at my ribs its just the pressure. Her wee feets stick up and i get wee hard bulges and i have to push them down slowly so i can bend over. aaah I never clicked b4... I may only need to pee a little bit but when i stand up i suddenly need to go very bad- gravity- her head- the gravity- on my bladder... bahaha u get what I mean :dohh:
i want an icandy pushchair now- we doesn't get them here :( 
Here's my nappy bag- it's very girly but it was quite cheap and OH doesn't mind carrying it around either so yay :) when it arrived it was slightly different and all the red bits are pink and the flower is actually a duck- this pic is off the site we bought it. I'm not in love with it but OH seems to think it's all good so I guess if he can be happy with a pure pink nappy bag then so can I :haha: x

https://i50.tinypic.com/2lu2dyh.jpg


----------



## aflight84

loving the prams ladies! 
Congrats to all of you hitting the 32 week mark! 
I think i've got another chest infection ARGH! Hubby has had a cold for nearly a week and i've been trying to stay away from him as much as i can but i think it's finally got me and gone straight to my chest. Got an appointment at the dr's tomorrow as i don't want to end up back in hospital again EEK


----------



## CormacksGirl

julchen_79 said:


> Ahh I really like both of the prams! We have yet to get ours. Did anyone go used? We are considering. Not sure.
> 
> Bubba should be head down as well...last time I saw the doctor he said he could not feel his position until much later, that was three weeks ago. But going by the scans, the hiccups and the pressure under my ribs I assume he his head down and butt up. Feeds must be curled up underneath. Barely feel any kicks but when he is moving around it feels like a strong wriggling.

I'm going used!! I'm getting my silver cross linear freeway from my sister in law for £100 instead of the £400 she payed for it!!!! Just need to wait on the HIP grant coming through!!!!!::happydance:


----------



## aflight84

I got mine used on ebay graco travel system should have been £350 i got it for £15!


----------



## MiissMuffet

aflight84 said:


> I got mine used on ebay graco travel system should have been £350 i got it for £15!

score! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura12355

our travel system is used but it was free so ideal really lol


----------



## hivechild

This is the stroller and car seat we got for the wee monkey:

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6358449reg.jpg https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6406932reg.jpg

...and this is my changing bag (I got it off ebay for much less than it retails for)!

https://a1472.g.akamaitech.net/f/1472/124/36h/img.ebags.com/is/image/im9/87669_4_1?&op_sharpen=1&op_usm=1,1,1&qlt=60,1&hei=280&wid=280


----------



## julchen_79

aflight84 said:


> I got mine used on ebay graco travel system should have been £350 i got it for £15!

WOW sounds like a great deal! Did you get the car seat as well? That is what keeps on the fence whether to go used or not. It could become a safety issue but then again if it looks like it is in great condition :wacko:


----------



## mummydee

we still have a Graco travel system from our daughter, but will be getting a quinny zap or something whizzy when little dude hits 6months!


----------



## aflight84

yeah it came with the car seat iso fix base changing bag the worse! It was a complete bargin i couldn't not get it for £15 haha


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aflight84 said:


> yeah it came with the car seat iso fix base changing bag the worse! It was a complete bargin i couldn't not get it for £15 haha

And I thought my travel cot (used only once) for £15 was a bargain! lol

If you are concerned about the carseat you could always buy the car seat new, but I got my graco travel system new in box for £90 on ebay, just look hard :)


----------



## julchen_79

RE: Travelsystems
I read something the other day that I was to purchase a travel system from the States and have it sent to Canada we could get into trouble as there apparently is different safety guidelines. 

Update on SIL
She is still only 5cm after being in the hospital for a good 6hours now. They just gave her some morphine as she was really upset with the contraction. I did not know you could even get morphine, thought that kind of knocks you out. Anyway, she is adament (sp?) about not having an epidural so maybe that is why they chose that route. Hope she progresses a bit faster from now on.


----------



## rwhite

Yay 30 weeks today :dance: I wonder...does it drag on from here? The twenties took SO LONG...:lol:

I had a kidney scan this morning, as I have a structural abnormality (they call them horseshoe kidneys because there's extra tissue connecting them :)) and got to see bubs briefly, though it was a front on view of his face which as most of you ladies know looks a little demonic and scary :haha: Skeletor... The sonographer didn't spend too much time on him, but it was still nice to see him again after 10 weeks of not.

Hope everybody is doing well! x


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
I'm actually trying to sell a cot i was missold as a cotbed. Not sure if anyone is after one or if you're already sorted but here's a link https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell-wanted/250023-cot-sale.html


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Girls,
Can I join please :flower:
I am due on 27th March with our little 'Peanut' A yellow bump.
Just over 11 weeks to go now :happydance::happydance:


Maz xxx


----------



## aflight84

welcome mazmos x


----------



## Emskins

I have bought a Graco travel system off a friend here which is really great, there is soo much choice out there I am not sure how I would have made a decision if I had been given the option. 

It's not the pram of my dreams but we can't have it all I guess!!


----------



## eeyore83

We ended up getting a Bugaboo stroller, which I was SO happy about. Both families I nannied for had these strollers. They retail for about $1000 in Canada (about £600!!!). We found one used on a website, perfect condition, for $400!! (thats about £240).

It has attachments for the car seat we got: 
https://www.sears.ca/product/graco-snugride-mickey-mouse-infant-car-seat/A0003490693227132000

I'm a HUGE Disney freak, so I was so excited to find a good car seat in Mickey pattern :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I got this travel system as a gift and I love it! It makes me sad to see the empty carseat though because I think it would look much better with a baby in it! Gah, why is it taking so long?!?

https://www.target.com/Graco-Travel...001EY883W/ref=sc_iw_r_2_0/180-6504970-7698342


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> Yay 30 weeks today :dance: I wonder...does it drag on from here? The twenties took SO LONG...:lol:
> 
> I had a kidney scan this morning, as I have a structural abnormality (they call them horseshoe kidneys because there's extra tissue connecting them :)) and got to see bubs briefly, though it was a front on view of his face which as most of you ladies know looks a little demonic and scary :haha: Skeletor... The sonographer didn't spend too much time on him, but it was still nice to see him again after 10 weeks of not.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well! x

Yay happy 30 weeks!!! The 20's flew for me! :happydance: Have u had anymore M/W appointments? Do u know if baby is still head down in the sameposition? 
I just seen your siggy :hugs: so I went and did mine :haha:
and yep those front on views in the scans I can't call cute lol they just look real scary exactly like u said "skeletor" LOL Yay for seeing baby though :happydance: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

blondeNklutzi said:


> I got this travel system as a gift and I love it! It makes me sad to see the empty carseat though because I think it would look much better with a baby in it! Gah, why is it taking so long?!?
> 
> https://www.target.com/Graco-Travel...001EY883W/ref=sc_iw_r_2_0/180-6504970-7698342


wow!! See thats's the kind of travel system i'm getting- that kind of style, but those colours are absolutely amzing! I wish i could find something like that here!! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mazmos said:


> Hi Girls,
> Can I join please :flower:
> I am due on 27th March with our little 'Peanut' A yellow bump.
> Just over 11 weeks to go now :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Maz xxx

:hi:


----------



## tiger

hi, im new on the site, im due march 8th and im on the blue team :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

tiger said:


> hi, im new on the site, im due march 8th and im on the blue team :)

:hi: :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

we went and put or pram on Lay buy :happydance: we found a cooler one than the one we were going to get :haha: it has swirlys and stuff on it and can clip a capsule in it to make a travel system so we got the matching capsule too :D 

https://i48.tinypic.com/jpj4ac.jpg

https://i49.tinypic.com/2mybtza.jpg

Hmm it looks way better than it does in the pictures u can't really see the patterns.


----------



## CocoaOne

Oooh I think i just had my first rib kick! Laying on my side in bed (got a stinking cold :-( ) and my leg was slightly bent so ribs were closer to bump and felt a weird kick- a lot sharper than others. I'm easily pleased! Lol 

Hope everyone is coping ok with the snow. We've had none where I am!


----------



## mummydee

does anyone in the UK want to be my bump/text buddy?


----------



## CocoaOne

Hey mummydee - have you not got one yet? Happy to be yours- we're due on the same day too. Will PM you x


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Hey mummydee - have you not got one yet? Happy to be yours- we're due on the same day too. Will PM you x


nope no-one loves me :cry: :cry:

will have a look for your PM, thanks x


----------



## aflight84

Morning girlies hope your all home safe and sound can't believe I attemped work today! Had a very very near miss in the car and had to be rescued and driven home eek!


----------



## Emskins

aflight, scary news about your near miss in the car today but am glad to hear that you are home safely, definitley a stay indoors type of day from what I have seen from friends in the UK. I also awoke to snow this morning (it doesn't snow that much in the part of Switzerland I am in) but I work from home anyway so luckily I have not had to venture out today.

Stay safe ladies!

I also don't have a text buddy, I am only 1 hr ahead of the UK, if anyone would like to me be mine?


----------



## JessiHD

Staying in today, which I think surprised work (the biggest maternity hospital in the West Midlands). My mum made me promise not to risk it and I'm not even allowed to go and play in the snow! Looks like my hubby is doing the shopping tonight!


----------



## aflight84

Thanks Ems, I'm all snug with the duvet on the sofa with my laptop all set with a few bits to do for work now! 
Been to the dr's and I have another chest infection so more antibiotics. Yet another reason to stay indoors! ARGH i hate the cold!


----------



## holl1109

hey does anyone want to be my bump buddy? my princess is due 24th march and i dont have one yet. xxx


----------



## JessiHD

holl1109 said:


> hey does anyone want to be my bump buddy? my princess is due 24th march and i dont have one yet. xxx

I'm due the day after and I'm having a boy! This is my first, is it yours?


----------



## aflight84

i dont have one either! i'm due 26th March!


----------



## holl1109

JessiHD said:


> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> hey does anyone want to be my bump buddy? my princess is due 24th march and i dont have one yet. xxx
> 
> I'm due the day after and I'm having a boy! This is my first, is it yours?Click to expand...

this is my first to, sooo nervous about being a mum.x


----------



## holl1109

aflight84 said:


> i dont have one either! i'm due 26th March!

 a little girl aswell. are you getting aches and pains yet?


----------



## hopeforamirac

I will be anyone's bump buddy as i still dont have one :(
due date 22nd march team pink :)


----------



## holl1109

hopeforamirac said:


> I will be anyone's bump buddy as i still dont have one :(
> due date 22nd march team pink :)

is this your first baby? x


----------



## aflight84

aches and pains are you kiddin me? i feel like my skin doesn't want to stretch anymore and my spd is hurting more by the day ARGH. 
I cant wait for the next 10 weeks to pass!!!


----------



## holl1109

i know how you feel im finishing work on friday because i dont feel like i can cope anymore. i reakon everyone thinks im well lazy but my job is mentally tiring.x


----------



## aflight84

what do you do hun?


----------



## holl1109

im a bank cashier. its non stop most of the time. what do you do?x


----------



## aflight84

oh reallyyeah i could see why you'd wanna finish now you must be on your feet all day too. 
I'm a PA all set to finished 26th Feb at the moment


----------



## JessiHD

I work for the NHS as a Cancer Genetics Strategy Officer, it's kind of a science based admin job. Leaving 5th March.


----------



## holl1109

ha i do feel like a bit of a lightweight but i dont exactly enjoy my job so thought i might aswell go asap and get some rest in, before the real hard workstarts lol.


----------



## julchen_79

Hiya ladies :wave: I love all your purchases!! Makes me real itchy to get going with our stuff but right now we are just too busy, so I keep an eye for some deals online for now.

Had my 32 week appointment yesterday and everything measures spot on. Even my weightgain is going by textbook...about 20lbs so far...yikes! :wacko:
I also asked him when we are talking about all the labor related things and he said on the 36 week appointment as people tend to forget if he does it earlier. Anxious to get there!! Soon!!

My SIL ended up having her little girl by c-section. After 12 hours of labor she was not progressing properly and the baby got a little tired - not to mention she was tired too. Nothing dramatic, I believe it was more of a precaution. Everyone is fine though and she had a healthy 6lbs 9oz girl. Now I am the next one in the family...:happydance:

I also don't have a text buddy yet...is anyone here from Canada that would like to be mine? I am due March 2nd. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## jay.92

Hi Girls,
Hows everyone enjoying the snow? I hate it I havent even gone outside still the the loveely pjs watching tv and having the boyfriend running around after me :) cant complain can I lol. :dohh:

Havent had the greatest of days the house I was meant to be moving into has fallen through last min meant to be moving next week so now Im ending up at my partners mums ahhh I knew it was all tooo good to be true but least I got my pushchair and a roof over my head Im happy :thumbup:

Has anyone got a name for there little ones we finally got a name for our what do you lot think of​

Baby Kayla Louise :cloud9:​


----------



## julchen_79

jay.92 said:


> Baby Kayla Louise :cloud9:​

Aaaawww!!! Cute name!! :thumbup: 

We decided for Samuel (Sam) Kenneth (OH's dad's name)


----------



## mummydee

I have someone to text when I pop but I dont have anyone who is going to text me so am happy to be the point of contact for someone in labour?!


----------



## gemini xo

woohoo - i made it to 30 wks!


----------



## julchen_79

gemini xo said:


> woohoo - i made it to 30 wks!

Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

if you all want to know when i go into labour well i'll probably be at home or able to get online myself via DH's Iphone but someone can have me as a buddy if they want


----------



## Seity

I'm tired of all the snow and another storm is coming, but luckily we don't really need to travel very far again for a while. Had to drive down to PA for my grandmother-in-law's funeral on Monday and just found out that they apparently were closing the roads behind us for our drive back Tuesday night, which explains why it took us 6 hours instead of the usual 4 to get home. Good thing my boy is still staying away from my bladder, so we never had to stop. Hopefully, you all are having a better start to the New Year than I have!
Also - Yay 30 weeks!


----------



## MiissMuffet

30 weeks :happydance: Feels like this little one is growing bigger by the day- Her body parts are very close to my skin, like I can feel them so easily like she is there and my skin on my tummy is just her blanket. I touch her and she wriggles :haha:


----------



## hivechild

Seity said:


> I'm tired of all the snow and another storm is coming, but luckily we don't really need to travel very far again for a while. Had to drive down to PA for my grandmother-in-law's funeral on Monday and just found out that they apparently were closing the roads behind us for our drive back Tuesday night, which explains why it took us 6 hours instead of the usual 4 to get home. Good thing my boy is still staying away from my bladder, so we never had to stop. Hopefully, you all are having a better start to the New Year than I have!
> Also - Yay 30 weeks!

Other than my crazy nesting urge on Saturday morning that had me out there cleaning the cars off and shoveling snow from around them because it just had to be done right now, it's been a pretty good start to the new year! :mrgreen:

I'm not sure I could have made it 6 hours without a potty break unless I was sleeping the whole way and even then it'd be questionable.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hi girls I am just catching up as I havent had a chance to get on all day. Had my 32 weeks appointment then me and hubby went shopping for a few bits and bobs. I LOVE getting stuff for bubs. I really just love being in the baby section all together. Would you still call that broody when I am already pregnant? :shrug: Just always assumed it was when women were gushy over babies and baby things and wanted a baby. I have washed some newborn size stuff for my hospital bag and just washed my moses basket covers and put them on today :D I am so happy to have started this stuff because I have been waiting til closer to time. 32 weeks is plenty close to me! If all goes to plan we will be carpeting the nursery friday so then I will REALLY be able to get stuff ready.

32 week appointment
Right so, as some of you may remember i have been seeing mw every 2 weeks since 28 weeks. I have been measuring 1-2cm ahead consistantly ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) but this week I measured 35cm at 32 weeks! i know it isn't anything to be worried about but it certainly explains why I have been struggling to do so much more. The wee guy just took a big growth spurt. So now more than ever I am looking forward to my scan at 34 weeks to see how he is growing. I wont see my mw again til 36 weeks because I have the scan at 34 weeks. She said my next visit they will take bloods again to make sure I am in good health for LABOUR! It is so hard to think, next time I go to mw appointment I will be getting ready for labour! And my husband pointed out that that appointment will be halfway between now and birth. It is so close now when things like this are happening. I am so happy and yet at the same time I cant beleive it is real. In other news my urine still had a bit of blood and protein in it but of course, not a worry as i am still on my antibiotics. Oh and bubs is still head down :) Which is confirmed doubly by the fact that a bit later as soon as I got out of the car I told my husband we needed to find the toilets because I was gonna burst so when I sat down to pee I did less than a teaspoon of pee (no joke!) i was like "seriously??!!" 

Hope all you ladies are well :flower:


----------



## aflight84

oh wow so you're growing a bit lad in there then?! 
I know what you mean about the broody feeling i'm not sure if it's broody or just excitement seeing as it's just weeks away for us all now! 
YAY


----------



## hopeforamirac

holl1109 said:


> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> I will be anyone's bump buddy as i still dont have one :(
> due date 22nd march team pink :)
> 
> is this your first baby? xClick to expand...

No i have 4 children and im carrying this baby for my friend who cant carry a baby herself its there first :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

hopeforamirac said:


> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> I will be anyone's bump buddy as i still dont have one :(
> due date 22nd march team pink :)
> 
> is this your first baby? xClick to expand...
> 
> No i have 4 children and im carrying this baby for my friend who cant carry a baby herself its there first :)Click to expand...

omg that is so cool! Well done! Only someone very selfless and brave could do something like that :hugs: x


----------



## hopeforamirac

MiissMuffet said:


> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> I will be anyone's bump buddy as i still dont have one :(
> due date 22nd march team pink :)
> 
> is this your first baby? xClick to expand...
> 
> No i have 4 children and im carrying this baby for my friend who cant carry a baby herself its there first :)Click to expand...
> 
> omg that is so cool! Well done! Only someone very selfless and brave could do something like that :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thank you for your kind words :blush::blush:


----------



## aflight84

hopeforamirac said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> I will be anyone's bump buddy as i still dont have one :(
> due date 22nd march team pink :)
> 
> is this your first baby? xClick to expand...
> 
> No i have 4 children and im carrying this baby for my friend who cant carry a baby herself its there first :)Click to expand...
> 
> omg that is so cool! Well done! Only someone very selfless and brave could do something like that :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind words :blush::blush:Click to expand...

You really are doing something truely amazing! one of my closest friends offered to assist us after we lost the twins and didn't know if we would be able to fall again and even the offer was a gift in itself! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aflight84 said:


> oh wow so you're growing a bit lad in there then?!
> I know what you mean about the broody feeling i'm not sure if it's broody or just excitement seeing as it's just weeks away for us all now!
> YAY

I hope not :shock: It seems these days if the baby is going to be much over 8lbs they get worried and induce early but I was 10lb9oz and I was a week late. Poor mom :haha: They did do a c section because i would not get ready to evacuate the premises! :haha: but they thought I would be BIGGER than that. There is video of them weighing me and they were shocked I wasnt BIGGER! And my sister was over 11lbs. So I am hoping this baby gets his daddys genes and not mine and comes out in a nice small package for me :) But thankfully I have that growth scan anyway

*edit* when i read that back it sounded like I meant my husband has a small package :rofl: I just meant he is 5ft7 and his sister is 5ft4 and they are small framed people whereas I am 5ft9 and big framed (uk 10 1/2, us 12 feet) and one of my sisters and one of my brothers are MUCH bigger than me as is my dad a big fella


----------



## MissTanya

DueMarch2nd said:


> Which is confirmed doubly by the fact that a bit later as soon as I got out of the car I told my husband we needed to find the toilets because I was gonna burst so when I sat down to pee I did less than a teaspoon of pee (no joke!) i was like "seriously??!!"
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well :flower:

HEHEHEHE!!! Cheeky Sod! :haha:

I can so totally relate! My bubs is in breech though, but when he stretches his legs...I need to shut my legs and hope for the best!!!! LOL.

DM2, I'd be interested to hear how your growth scan goes...keep us up to date?!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MissTanya said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Which is confirmed doubly by the fact that a bit later as soon as I got out of the car I told my husband we needed to find the toilets because I was gonna burst so when I sat down to pee I did less than a teaspoon of pee (no joke!) i was like "seriously??!!"
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well :flower:
> 
> HEHEHEHE!!! Cheeky Sod! :haha:
> 
> I can so totally relate! My bubs is in breech though, but when he stretches his legs...I need to shut my legs and hope for the best!!!! LOL.
> 
> DM2, I'd be interested to hear how your growth scan goes...keep us up to date?!Click to expand...

I definitely will :flower:


----------



## aflight84

well fingers crossed - are they going to be keeping a closer eye on you? I know the midwifes are rather quick to worry over larger babies but i guess that's cos what we would go through to give birth. 
I have to have a section anyway as even a 6lb would ruin my hips beyond repair. but that's a different story.


----------



## CormacksGirl

MissTanya said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Which is confirmed doubly by the fact that a bit later as soon as I got out of the car I told my husband we needed to find the toilets because I was gonna burst so when I sat down to pee I did less than a teaspoon of pee (no joke!) i was like "seriously??!!"
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well :flower:
> 
> HEHEHEHE!!! Cheeky Sod! :haha:
> 
> I can so totally relate! My bubs is in breech though, but when he stretches his legs...I need to shut my legs and hope for the best!!!! LOL.
> 
> DM2, I'd be interested to hear how your growth scan goes...keep us up to date?!Click to expand...

 Glad I'm not the only one feeling like this, when ever Lo moves I feel as if my bladder will fall out and I have to cross legs too, or run for the loo, only for LO to move again and all is well. I'm sure He's just messing with my head though!!!!lol:haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aflight84 said:


> well fingers crossed - are they going to be keeping a closer eye on you? I know the midwifes are rather quick to worry over larger babies but i guess that's cos what we would go through to give birth.
> I have to have a section anyway as even a 6lb would ruin my hips beyond repair. but that's a different story.

Not really a concern yet. She said it could be the way baby is laying. They are quite happy to wait and see what the results of the scan are. I wonder if they would take my baby early though because i am sure my body can handle the baby if he is a bit big. I would just hope they wouldnt let me go to far over. No one wants to go over anyway but if it means getting a tinier baby, i REALLY would rather he came out at like 39 weeks no later than 40 but not much sooner as I have not prepared with much newborn size things!! :lol: I have mostly 0-3 month


----------



## Seity

30 week appointment went well. Passed my GTT. BP and weight are fine. Fundal height and heart rate look good too. :thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Glad to hear seity :thumbup:


----------



## ethan amelia

hi ladies

im due 27th March and am on team yellow!

im enjoying my pregnancy so far apart from the constant heartburn and cant believe im in my third trimester already!! xxx


----------



## aflight84

it's up to you if they suggest early induction you can discuss your concerns with them and come to a mutual agreement it's your body and your baby at the end of the day they will advise what they feel is best for you but you don't have to completely agree x


----------



## aflight84

YAY Seity that's great news!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Good job Seity! Failing the GTT is no fun. Trust me.

I had an extra appt. with my dr. yesterday because my blood sugar was all over the place, super high one day and super low the next, but she and my dietitian are sure it is just because I'm sick so they are going to wait before they put me on meds or anything. Everything else was great, Dr. was worried last week about mildly high blood pressure (128/80) but it was back down to 108/75 this week! I actually somehow lost two pounds, bringing my total weight LOSS for the last two weeks to about 7 lbs. 

Baby was being a bit stubborn and wouldn't let the nurse find his heartbeat. It really took her forever to find it and by the time she did, I was getting a bit panicky! But she did, and he had a nice strong heartrate then wouldn't hold still long enough for her to get a number! Little guy is in trouble for giving me a scare like that! 

Hmm, did I already post a similar update? I can't remember, ah well, I've already typed it!


----------



## mummydee

had my GTT postponed today due to snow so having it next Thurs at 29+4 instead!


----------



## Seity

Good luck with your GTT mummydee. I hope you pass and don't have to worry about GD.

blondeNklutzi - Nothing like a cold to mess with everything. I think my just getting over a cold may have been a factor in my failing the 1 hour test. I didn't gain any weight while I had the cold either, but I made up for it the next week. No fair of your guy scaring you like that. I guess I'm lucky that my boy likes to give the doppler a few good thwacks every time they put it on my belly.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Our little man was hiding really well! I swear my uterus must have corners or something! He has been super super active this morning and OH saw him moving for the first time last night. He said its freaky and he's glad he's not pregnant! Today he kicked or hit my hipbone somehow and it tickled like crazy!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It took the mw a minute or so to find my LOs HB yesterday as well. He is getting really good at ducking the dopplars. I think he got it all figured out when I was on the monitor for so long sunday. He was moving and wriggling and my husband kept following him til one point he decided he had enough and we couldnt find it anymore lol but he is getting clever now and knows how to hide from them, he still tries to kick it occasionally but not as often as before, he must have figured out it was doing him no good :haha:

I also came here to remind the early march girls that as we are now 32 weeks to *start drinking their raspberry red leaf tea*. I started mine tuesday and mine is delicious. I am just gonna boil the kettle for a cup now. I keep forgetting to have 2 cups a day not just one so i am not sure I will remember to bump it up to 3-4 in a few weeks. My RLT has apple infusions in it as well so it is tasty. It still says on the box that it is beneficial in late pregnancy though so it obviously doesnt need to be PURE to work. i had heard it did


----------



## PineappleHead

what does the tea do??


----------



## Erised

Oohhh, I'll have to dig mine back out! Can't remember whether I took it all back to England or whether I did leave some in Holland. If not I've got my shopping trip planned for the weekend and will get some new raspberry leaf tea. I loved it before falling pregnant, so I'm sure I'll have no problems picking up 2 cups a day =)

Our little girl hid from the doppler on Monday as well. Midwife mentioned that she's probably with her back facing the front/right side as there was only 1 place where she could pick up on the heartbeat. Before this week we could always find it pretty much anywhere, not any more. She isn't worried though, and when we did find it everything sounded just fine (though they've never done a hb count for me).


----------



## DueMarch2nd

PineappleHead said:


> what does the tea do??

It tones the uterus and helps get everything strong and ready for labour. It is meant to help make it easier, NOT bring it on as some think. And I found out that drinking it after birth helps tone the uterus back into shape. RLT can also be drunk during labour as well. 

I made a thread asking when to start and pretty much all the girls said it is best to start around 32 weeks :)

Here is some helpful info I copied and pasted.....
Evening Primrose Oil and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea

Neither will actually induce labor. While some lay midwives will argue that statement about the Evening Primrose, which is the reason it is not recommended until 36 weeks or "full term", almost all sources with experience agree that it does nothing that the body was not ready to do on its own. I will repeat this at the end of this section, to make sure you understand this, as there is a lot of confusion and misconception surrounding these two substances.

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also. 

Red raspberry leaf tea is a uterine tonic used by Native Americans for thousands of years. It tones your uterus by helping to "focus" your Braxton Hicks contractions. Think of its job as helping your uterus do more effective exercising while you are pregnant. It does not "cause" contractions and can be safely used throughout pregnancy. It is contraindicated for those having complications "just in case", however, by most doctors who do not understand its use. Many women safely use it from the moment they learn they are pregnant at six weeks until months after delivery. (It helps to tone the uterus after delivery as well, shrinking it back to size more quickly and reducing bleeding.)

Again, neither of these actually causes labor to start!


----------



## PineappleHead

ooh.. good to know!!
thanks a lot! :D


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya im emma im due on the 31st of march and i team yellow hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Girls,

I have had my 28 (+5) week growth scan today, and baby weighing in at 1448g (3lbs 3oz) Not bad considering I still have another 11 or so weeks to grow!!!!! :wacko:

Maz xxx


----------



## greenlady

mummy_em said:


> hi ya im emma im due on the 31st of march and i team yellow hope you are all doing well xx

You're due the same day as me and I'm also team yellow! :thumbup:


----------



## hivechild

I had my 32 wk appt today. Nothing eventful really. Everything seems on target and normal (heart rate, urine, blood pressure, fundal height etc.). I have to get tested for Strep B at my 34 wk appt which I'm not looking forward to but better to have it done. 

The one exciting part was that my OB booked me in for an ultrasound at 37 weeks to get an estimate on how he's growing/will grow before his due date! :happydance: Since I wasn't expecting another one at all, I'm now wishing she'd do it sooner so I don't have to wait so long!

Other than that, I wore myself out for a few hours after that doing some shopping. I got a fantastic bargain on a Boppy pillow w/2 pillow cases included for only $24.99! For the girls in the US who have BJ's stores nearby, check it out. The pillow itself normally goes for $25-$30 and cases are @ $10 each.


----------



## PineappleHead

hivechild said:


> Other than that, I wore myself out for a few hours after that doing some shopping. I got a fantastic bargain on a Boppy pillow w/2 pillow cases included for only $24.99! For the girls in the US who have BJ's stores nearby, check it out. The pillow itself normally goes for $25-$30 and cases are @ $10 each.

good to know thank you!! the area DH and I moved to has a BJs and I was debating on if we should get a membership or not... now I think we will just for baby stuffs! :D lol. 

very exciting that you get another ultrasound too. :dance:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww glad you are getting another ultrasound! No BJs near us unfortunately. :( That is a fantastic bargain!

Maz-not a bad weight at all! Wish I knew how big ribeye is! I have this sneaking suspicion he's a bit big, he certainly has fat enough cheeks!


----------



## hivechild

PineappleHead, the great thing about BJs is you can go in and browse around and see what they have in there before you decide to purchase a membership. Unlike other places like Costco, they only ask to see your card at the checkout counter!

blondeNklutzi, it's a bummer that there's none close to you. :( I almost bought a Boppy before Christmas but I'm really glad I held off now.


----------



## Kel127

My mom just bought me a BJ's membership, we are going shopping there tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## hivechild

Woot! Let us know how you make out. Hopefully they can be found in plenty of other BJ's stores!


----------



## PineappleHead

wow! that is a good deal! :D 
sounds like they dont pressure you into ne thing like costco and places like that
i think tomorrow i'll check it out!


----------



## BabyHaines

Woooooo!! 32 wks today!! **Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!**
xxxx


----------



## rwhite

BabyHaines said:


> Woooooo!! 32 wks today!! **Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!**
> xxxx

Congrats! :yipee: xx Not long now


----------



## Emskins

Congtrats BabyHaines!

32 weeks for me today as well!


----------



## CocoaOne

Welcome to the March Lambs new mummies, and congrats to those reaching 32 weeks too - only 8-10 weeks maximum left to go!!

I've still got a stinking cold and a big disgusting coldsore to top it off :-( I never realised how much I took Lemsip and Beechams all-in-one syrup for granted! Lol
LO has started squeezing my bladder too - it literally feels like she's squuezing it with her hand, very weird sensation!


----------



## JessiHD

Does anyone else have to take a snow absense out of their annual leave? I'm so pissed off, it's a danger to my health and safety being expected to walk through snow and ice when pregnant but if I decide not to risk it, it costs me money!!!


----------



## aflight84

ok so i've just got off the phone to the midwives about the pain/bruising i've got and she made me call the labour ward. Turns out i'm having braxton hicks and the bruising is where Mia is kicking me so hard! EEK


----------



## hivechild

Sorry to hear about them being difficult on you taking time off JessiHD. :( 

I'm not working now and haven't had to during my pregnancy, but most places around where I live require you to use a vacation day/personal time off if it's because of snow. I think that's largely because we get so much of it so frequently in the winter that the logic is 'you should be prepared/know what you're dealing with and able to get into work.' It's only during blizzards where the plows can't get to all of the smaller side streets frequently that we got any kind of a break.

aflight84, sounds like Mia is a feisty little one! Glad that it's nothing serious, though.


----------



## lynnikins

thankfully im not working and DH can still get in caus the roads between here and his work are all pretty major ones so get the grit and our road is a bus route and the ambulances use it to get up to the hospital as theres less traffic so as long as the goverment doesnt interfere with the local council then they will keep gritting it. had to just walk to the kerb to give a letter to dh so he could go post it as our pavements arent safe enough for me to tackle with a pushchair to do it myself today , and i almost landed on my arse twice trying to get back to my front door much to DH's amusment.
thankfully ive managed to make my GP appointment ( finally ) and my 32wk MW appointment so hopefully i'll be able to get up to them, it will mean an early start for everyone on Tues so i can have the car but oh well beats going up the hill with the pushchair in the snow


----------



## CocoaOne

aflight84 said:


> ok so i've just got off the phone to the midwives about the pain/bruising i've got and she made me call the labour ward. Turns out i'm having braxton hicks and the bruising is where Mia is kicking me so hard! EEK

OMG I never would have thought you get bruising from your baby kicking you! that's shocking! I hope she takes it a bit easier on you! 

We're usually allowed to work from home if we can't get into the office, but then the type of work I do lends itself to working anywhere there is a PC.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

If we can't get to work because of snow it counts as an absence and we have to use sick/personal time. Luckily when we had our blizzard a couple weeks ago it was over my days off, but a lot of people lost their holiday pay because of having to call in.


----------



## Seity

Unless the roads are officially closed by the county, we have to get to work or use our personal/vacation time when its snowing.


----------



## greenlady

Yep we have to take annual leave, but as I'm on a tube line which generally seems to be working thankfully not a problem. I'm a little suprised they haven't mentioned slipping on the ice to me though - they were so quick to do a ridiculous health and safety assessment that was mostly irrelevant when I told them I was preg, and now that there is a relevant issue not a peep. I've been OK though, haven't fallen over, but it is pretty icy in the sides streets and a 10 min walk to the tube.


----------



## BabyHaines

Right....I know I have been measuring 4wks ahead since about 29 wks, but was just wondering whether anyone else was struggling....
I have got to the point where I am finding it difficult to put my socks on and (sorry, tmi) but when I go a wee, I am struggling to reach to (ahem!!)....wipe!! (Sorry!!)
I also noticed last night that I could not fit my dinner in!! And I am finding I am often short of breath, as it's difficult to take a really deep breath!!
Now I'm thinking maybe baby really is big??!! Or is this normal for 32wks??xxxx


----------



## Erised

I've been measuring spot on, and do have some of the 'symptoms' you're describing. DH has been helping me with my shoes for a while now, unless I can get my legs up on the bed to make it easier. There's no way of reaching down to get my shoes on the normal way. 

When wiping down there I some times have problems, not all the time. If my little girl is laying quite high at the time with her bum pressing into my stomach/ribs then I can't bend that little bit forward making it near impossible to dry. Requires awkward twisting to get around the bump. 

The food isn't a problem yet, though I'm not expecting that to last much longer as the last few days I've felt sick quite a few times due to her pressing into my stomach. I can't sit behind my computer comfortably anymore either (leaning slightly forward rather than completely straight) as this too puts pressure and makes me sick. 

Breathing isn't a problem for me, apart from at night when it's mostly the acid burning my throat that makes it a little harder. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the measuring ahead if your midwife isn't worried. It's quite likely your little one is either stretched out a bit more than most children or is taller. A lot of women seem to be told they're measuring ahead and to expect a large baby, only to end up having completely 'average' children after birth. I'm sure you'll be just fine =)

... Anyone else getting cervix punches (or perhaps engaging pains?) several times a day now? Walking through town today was great fun, having to randomly slow down or go 'ouch! not now kiddo'. Gotta love all these new things =D


----------



## eeyore83

Anyone else having problems with headaches?

It started last night. I went to pick my pj's off of the floor, and all of a sudden it felt like all of the blood in my body came crashing into my head like bricks. It's left me with a headache all day. Any time my head isn't the highest part on my body, it feels like getting whacked in the head with a bat, and a ton of pressure. I feel like I've fallen and whacked my head off the pavement!!! :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

BabyHaines said:


> Right....I know I have been measuring 4wks ahead since about 29 wks, but was just wondering whether anyone else was struggling....
> I have got to the point where I am finding it difficult to put my socks on and (sorry, tmi) but when I go a wee, *I am struggling to reach to (ahem!!)....wipe!!* (Sorry!!)
> I also noticed last night that I could not fit my dinner in!! And I am finding I am often short of breath, as it's difficult to take a really deep breath!!
> Now I'm thinking maybe baby really is big??!! Or is this normal for 32wks??xxxx

Me too :blush::haha:


----------



## PineappleHead

MiissMuffet said:


> BabyHaines said:
> 
> 
> Right....I know I have been measuring 4wks ahead since about 29 wks, but was just wondering whether anyone else was struggling....
> I have got to the point where I am finding it difficult to put my socks on and (sorry, tmi) but when I go a wee, *I am struggling to reach to (ahem!!)....wipe!!* (Sorry!!)
> I also noticed last night that I could not fit my dinner in!! And I am finding I am often short of breath, as it's difficult to take a really deep breath!!
> Now I'm thinking maybe baby really is big??!! Or is this normal for 32wks??xxxx
> 
> Me too :blush::haha:Click to expand...

omg i'm the same way. i can barely put my shoes on and i'm having the toilet trouble too... :blush:
also- i drive rental cars all day long for work and i'm constantly having to adjust different seats.
well, the seats where the adjuster thing is on the floor is difficult for me to reach!


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh, am glad I'm not the only one :) I'm not worried about measuring ahead as I have a growth scan on 20th Jan, so will check then. It's just that these issues seemed to just 'appear!!'
Eeyore - sorry to hear about your headaches :( it might be worth ringing your MW to check your bp??xxxx


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

JessiHD said:


> Does anyone else have to take a snow absense out of their annual leave? I'm so pissed off, it's a danger to my health and safety being expected to walk through snow and ice when pregnant but if I decide not to risk it, it costs me money!!!

Hi JessiHD, Im wondering this too. I didnt go in on Wednesday, I commute into London and wasnt prepared to risk the walk to the station when my trains were being cancelled anyway. It was pot luck if a train actually stopped! My boss did message me to say not to try and come in but I dont know if it counts as annual leave or not. Made it into work on Thursday when my partner was available to drive me to the station and in doing so have got a nasty cold so was off sick yesterday!

I will be so glad when mat leave starts so I can leave all this commuting behind!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

32 weeks today for me! Lots of wriggling this morning.

Battling through a cold now too, sneezing when pregnant is painful! My lower back hurts after a rather intense and deep sneeze.

Not enjoying the cold weather, scared to be out and about and my coat doesnt even fit me properly now so isnt fully buttoned up. Wondered if I might be better off wearing my partners jacket...how ridiculous I looked though, it drowned me. 

I really do need more warmer clothes if this coldness is set to continue. Being relatively close to due date, in winter, with limited clothing options means Im hardly leaving the house, which is driving me crazy too!


----------



## BabyHaines

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> 32 weeks today for me! Lots of wriggling this morning.
> 
> Battling through a cold now too, sneezing when pregnant is painful! My lower back hurts after a rather intense and deep sneeze.
> 
> Not enjoying the cold weather, scared to be out and about and my coat doesnt even fit me properly now so isnt fully buttoned up. Wondered if I might be better off wearing my partners jacket...how ridiculous I looked though, it drowned me.
> 
> I really do need more warmer clothes if this coldness is set to continue. Being relatively close to due date, in winter, with limited clothing options means Im hardly leaving the house, which is driving me crazy too!

Yay!! Happy 32wks!! :)
I know what you mean about being stuck in - my village is rural and under at least a good ft of snow, with more coming down now.
Although I have managed (somehow) to get to work all week - despite standing calf deep in snow yesterday morning at 6.45am trying to get the ice off my car thinking 'WTF am I doing?!' Think I'm the only one in the village that went anywhere!!

Oooh, I know what you mean about sneezing!! I think buns currently has a hand or elbow under my ribcage and it hurts to lean forward, let alone sneeze!! I also find that I have to be careful not to wet myself if I laugh or sneeze too hard (even if I've only just had a wee?!) Oh I do hope I manage to regain control of my bladder once bubs is here!!xxxx


----------



## mummydee

hi girls, hope everyone is okay in the snow!?

my bump still seems to be sitting high, but baby feels really low the last few days - kind of like his head is bumping my bladder and lady bits if you see what I mean - its getting very uncomfortable. also having loads of braxtons and horrendous heartburn! 29 weeks tomorrow, so only 11ish left to go!


----------



## Mazmos

JessiHD said:


> Does anyone else have to take a snow absense out of their annual leave? I'm so pissed off, it's a danger to my health and safety being expected to walk through snow and ice when pregnant but if I decide not to risk it, it costs me money!!!

I work for the civil service in Dudley, and we have to use our own leave unless the manager thinks it is against health and safety for us to do so.
Not took any 'snow days' yet as DH has dropped me at work, so will see what happens if it comes to it!!

Maz xx


----------



## Mazmos

29 weeks today and Bubs is moving around like crazy :kiss: Really snowy and cold here in the Midlands today. Staying in and keeping snuggly and warm.
Hope we are all OK 

Maz xx


----------



## lynnikins

hey ladies hope ur all having a better day than me, i fell in the kitchen this morning now my pelvis is killing me, baby is fine though i just cant move much without wanting to scream,


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Mazmos said:


> 29 weeks today and Bubs is moving around like crazy :kiss: Really snowy and cold here in the Midlands today. Staying in and keeping snuggly and warm.
> Hope we are all OK
> 
> Maz xx

Congrats on your 29 weeks! My little one is having a very active day today too, we have been in hysterics all day watching the rolls and wriggles and jabs...I think I have a little boxer! I've gone all motherly and made homemade scones...wont be good for the heartburn though, but I've impressed myself!


----------



## PineappleHead

lynnikins said:


> hey ladies hope ur all having a better day than me, i fell in the kitchen this morning now my pelvis is killing me, baby is fine though i just cant move much without wanting to scream,


my pelvis is killing me as well... just a lot of pressure from my lil guy.
I hope you're okay from the fall though!! 
:hug: :hugs:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

lynnikins said:


> hey ladies hope ur all having a better day than me, i fell in the kitchen this morning now my pelvis is killing me, baby is fine though i just cant move much without wanting to scream,

I'm glad you're relatively ok! Hope the pain gets better!

I'm trying to eat my breakfast and was thinking that I really don't like this new yogurt flavor...nope, turns out I just can't taste. ANYTHING. Stupid cold. :(


----------



## PineappleHead

has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? I'm a little over 32 weeks and I'm wondering if I should have this done already or when should I do it??


----------



## JessiHD

Mazmos said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have to take a snow absense out of their annual leave? I'm so pissed off, it's a danger to my health and safety being expected to walk through snow and ice when pregnant but if I decide not to risk it, it costs me money!!!
> 
> I work for the civil service in Dudley, and we have to use our own leave unless the manager thinks it is against health and safety for us to do so.
> Not took any 'snow days' yet as DH has dropped me at work, so will see what happens if it comes to it!!
> 
> Maz xxClick to expand...

The irony is that I work in a maternity hospital, so if I do fall over and hurting myself, I'm going to end up costing an awful lot more than the cost of letting me have a day off work! Think I'll just call in sick if it looks too dangerous. Backache should do it!


----------



## gemini xo

I wish it would hurry now, since it's turned 2010 it just feels like the days are dragging! He'll be worth the wait I'm sure though. :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Pineapplehead- I started mine and am mostly done. Just a few bits to go in and then of course the last minute things too. I am just maybe over prepared :shrug: But I dont work so maybe not the best person to go by.

Hey girls i just wanted to say a few things... I was just sitting here reading and catching up on all you march lambs and I felt my first rib kick. Then several more and they are freaking sore! I suppose it is because I am leaning slightly forward but as I said I am pretty sure the little guy has taken a massive growth spurt (because the 4cm growth in 2 weeks) I took my 32 week picture today and I was shocked!! (I had forgotten to take a 31 week pic) I am massive!! Also, I got an emmas diary booklet thing that was sat in the waiting room at my GP and it had these things in it to take to argos and get a free sample pack thing. 1 was for pregnancy and 1 for late pregnancy and it had some great stuff in it. A bottle of peartiser!, a 64 pack of johnsons baby wipes (yes 64! not a small sample size), some travel size bepanthen which went straight in my hospital bag, some sample fabric softeners and washing powder. Just loads of stuff and vouchers too :)


----------



## mummydee

DM2 what you say about a growth spurt... definitely had one here the last week or so, my bump is massive and a really bizarre shape!

Here's a bump pic taken today

https://i46.tinypic.com/v32an4.jpg at 28+6

anyone else want to share?


----------



## CocoaOne

Great bump mummydee! I'll take one and upload tomorrow x


----------



## hazel89

hello! im due on 3rd march! got a baby girl in tow and a little man running round my feet. single mum from word go and love it! gettin nervous now have severe spd does anyone else? how are all you girlies coping? i hate it!! :D xxx


----------



## Mazmos

JessiHD said:


> Mazmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have to take a snow absense out of their annual leave? I'm so pissed off, it's a danger to my health and safety being expected to walk through snow and ice when pregnant but if I decide not to risk it, it costs me money!!!
> 
> I work for the civil service in Dudley, and we have to use our own leave unless the manager thinks it is against health and safety for us to do so.
> Not took any 'snow days' yet as DH has dropped me at work, so will see what happens if it comes to it!!
> 
> Maz xxClick to expand...
> 
> The irony is that I work in a maternity hospital, so if I do fall over and hurting myself, I'm going to end up costing an awful lot more than the cost of letting me have a day off work! Think I'll just call in sick if it looks too dangerous. Backache should do it!Click to expand...

How ridiculous - they should know better then!!! Anything pregnany related will do :haha: xx


----------



## Mazmos

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Mazmos said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks today and Bubs is moving around like crazy :kiss: Really snowy and cold here in the Midlands today. Staying in and keeping snuggly and warm.
> Hope we are all OK
> 
> Maz xx
> 
> Congrats on your 29 weeks! My little one is having a very active day today too, we have been in hysterics all day watching the rolls and wriggles and jabs...I think I have a little boxer! I've gone all motherly and made homemade scones...wont be good for the heartburn though, but I've impressed myself!Click to expand...

LOL :haha: xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hazel89 said:


> hello! im due on 3rd march! got a baby girl in tow and a little man running round my feet. single mum from word go and love it! gettin nervous now have severe spd does anyone else? how are all you girlies coping? i hate it!! :D xxx

I have it as well. I guess in terms of severity, it comes and goes so I cope fine. But on the days it is worse it is like I have trouble doing anything. I dont like to take pain killers so I just deal with it :(


----------



## hivechild

Well I dragged my reluctant husband to my breastfeeding class today and was pleasantly surprised when he had more questions than I did! It was a good class and since the instructor is one of 2 lactation consultants at the hospital I'm giving birth at, it was really good to get to know her a bit and to get a feel for how she goes about things. She struck a really nice balance between positive and encouraging and realistic on the difficulties and challenges ahead so I'm feeling better already about that big, scary and rapidly approaching inevitability of 'giving birth!'

Next Saturday, I get to drag hubby to the birthing & childcare class! :mrgreen:


----------



## hivechild

DueMarch2nd said:


> hazel89 said:
> 
> 
> hello! im due on 3rd march! got a baby girl in tow and a little man running round my feet. single mum from word go and love it! gettin nervous now have severe spd does anyone else? how are all you girlies coping? i hate it!! :D xxx
> 
> I have it as well. I guess in terms of severity, it comes and goes so I cope fine. But on the days it is worse it is like I have trouble doing anything. I dont like to take pain killers so I just deal with it :(Click to expand...

I also have it, along with bouts of sciatic pain (which is distinctly different for me). I've dealt with chronic back pain for 16 years now though, so I've learned to grin and bear it since I've never liked taking drugs, especially when I know it's just masking the pain and not actually healing the problem. 

It's not pleasant and there are days I just want to stay in bed all day (except to go soak in the tub), but knowing that the SPD/PGP at least will go away when the wee monkey is born helps me get through the rough times.


----------



## Essence

hivechild said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazel89 said:
> 
> 
> hello! im due on 3rd march! got a baby girl in tow and a little man running round my feet. single mum from word go and love it! gettin nervous now have severe spd does anyone else? how are all you girlies coping? i hate it!! :D xxx
> 
> I have it as well. I guess in terms of severity, it comes and goes so I cope fine. But on the days it is worse it is like I have trouble doing anything. I dont like to take pain killers so I just deal with it :(Click to expand...
> 
> I also have it, along with bouts of sciatic pain (which is distinctly different for me). I've dealt with chronic back pain for 16 years now though, so I've learned to grin and bear it since I've never liked taking drugs, especially when I know it's just masking the pain and not actually healing the problem.
> 
> It's not pleasant and there are days I just want to stay in bed all day (except to go soak in the tub), but knowing that the SPD/PGP at least will go away when the wee monkey is born helps me get through the rough times.Click to expand...

I have it as well. Doc told me a few weeks before Christmas to stay off my feet so that I dont make anything worse and so that I dont fall and hurt myself. It is horrible- I never knew it even existed until I got it (Oh the things you learn during your first pregnancy! Lol!). It is an all day thing for me, I cant get out of bed without biting my bottom lip so hard that I get the taste of blood, and even then it takes me close to 5 minutes each time. I cant lift my feet high enough to take stairs very easily either. It is pretty high on the severe chain I would say Lol. But my hubby has a severe immune system disease that attacks the ligaments in his body, so I am used to having someone around that moves like a 90 year old and scream/groans when they move. Guess it is just my turn! Lol. At least I had a great first trimester (No sickness!0 but this hip stuff hit me around week 12.


----------



## Emskins

I have it as well I think, it seems to come and go so like DM said it is manageable although when it is painful it is quite bad, my doctor recommended a chiropracter but I haven't gone as I am a bit hesitant to go to one.

I have a cold right now and I just sneezed about 10 times while writing this post!


----------



## lynnikins

Essence said:


> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazel89 said:
> 
> 
> hello! im due on 3rd march! got a baby girl in tow and a little man running round my feet. single mum from word go and love it! gettin nervous now have severe spd does anyone else? how are all you girlies coping? i hate it!! :D xxx
> 
> I have it as well. I guess in terms of severity, it comes and goes so I cope fine. But on the days it is worse it is like I have trouble doing anything. I dont like to take pain killers so I just deal with it :(Click to expand...
> 
> I also have it, along with bouts of sciatic pain (which is distinctly different for me). I've dealt with chronic back pain for 16 years now though, so I've learned to grin and bear it since I've never liked taking drugs, especially when I know it's just masking the pain and not actually healing the problem.
> 
> It's not pleasant and there are days I just want to stay in bed all day (except to go soak in the tub), but knowing that the SPD/PGP at least will go away when the wee monkey is born helps me get through the rough times.Click to expand...
> 
> I have it as well. Doc told me a few weeks before Christmas to stay off my feet so that I dont make anything worse and so that I dont fall and hurt myself. It is horrible- I never knew it even existed until I got it (Oh the things you learn during your first pregnancy! Lol!). It is an all day thing for me, I cant get out of bed without biting my bottom lip so hard that I get the taste of blood, and even then it takes me close to 5 minutes each time. I cant lift my feet high enough to take stairs very easily either. It is pretty high on the severe chain I would say Lol. But my hubby has a severe immune system disease that attacks the ligaments in his body, so I am used to having someone around that moves like a 90 year old and scream/groans when they move. Guess it is just my turn! Lol. At least I had a great first trimester (No sickness!0 but this hip stuff hit me around week 12.Click to expand...

 im another sufferer and took a fall yesterday in the kitchen which dispite hotwater bottles and hot baths and doing everything im supposed to has left me rather sore, its hard with ds coping with chasing him around but i get there just taking things slower


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hivechild said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazel89 said:
> 
> 
> hello! im due on 3rd march! got a baby girl in tow and a little man running round my feet. single mum from word go and love it! gettin nervous now have severe spd does anyone else? how are all you girlies coping? i hate it!! :D xxx
> 
> I have it as well. I guess in terms of severity, it comes and goes so I cope fine. But on the days it is worse it is like I have trouble doing anything. I dont like to take pain killers so I just deal with it :(Click to expand...
> 
> I also have it, along with bouts of sciatic pain (which is distinctly different for me). I've dealt with chronic back pain for 16 years now though, so I've learned to grin and bear it since I've never liked taking drugs, especially when I know it's just masking the pain and not actually healing the problem.
> 
> It's not pleasant and there are days I just want to stay in bed all day (except to go soak in the tub), but knowing that the SPD/PGP at least will go away when the wee monkey is born helps me get through the rough times.Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thats how I feel, I hate taking the drugs to mask the pain as well

Also I just know that in 7 weeks or so it will get better so it doesnt really bother me. If it was a serious problem I would stress about it.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ladies, I'm turning into a weepy, sappy baby! This morning when I got up after sleeping in (till 11:00!) I saw my OH's facebook status. "Anthony loves cooking Sunday breakfast for his family and can't wait till baby is here with us! Hope its not too early though, I just want him healthy." He's not really a public displaying emotion/feeling/affection type guy (he's very affectionate, just in his own man-ish way) and it was so sweet!


----------



## JessiHD

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ladies, I'm turning into a weepy, sappy baby! This morning when I got up after sleeping in (till 11:00!) I saw my OH's facebook status. "Anthony loves cooking Sunday breakfast for his family and can't wait till baby is here with us! Hope its not too early though, I just want him healthy." He's not really a public displaying emotion/feeling/affection type guy (he's very affectionate, just in his own man-ish way) and it was so sweet!

I watched a kids' film about an orphaned cheetah yesterday and cried for about 20 minutes at the end!:cry: What a woosy!


----------



## lynnikins

aww dont worry ive had my teary moments in the last week and its getting worse now im crying about the lack of snow , wtf


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol girls, I have just got done crying over pictures of my neices 1st birthday. I was like "I dont want my baby to turn 1" and my husband said "he isnt even here yet" to which I replied, "I know but when he is he'll be 1 so quickly"

It really does seem like just yesterday my SIL was pregnant. I have never met the baby (Eva) because unfortunately havent been able to afford a trip to america in a while but I have been kept in her life with so many pics and vids it feels like i know her just as much as everyone else in my family. I just couldn't beleive that a little baby in a mommys tummy can be 1 so soon, you know? I even get upset when I see 3-6 month clothes and say NO! My little baby wont be this big!! lol

On a different note I have my first antenatal classes today. I was looking at my sheet and it said they are called parenting classes. I hope they cover the birth stuff I am expecting them to cover because the classes are so my husband can get clued in and maybe not ask me a million questions when I am in labour. That would be annoying!! lol I'll let you know how they go when I get in later


----------



## JessiHD

Eeek! Just had a growth scan and babbit is at 3lb13oz already!


----------



## mummydee

wow Jessi thats a great weight! I have a growth scan the end of the month and am estimating this one will be 3lb 6oz+!


----------



## thechaosismex

hi ladies, havent had the net for a while and have missed you all! any ladies due the early side of march planning on starting evening primrose oil at 34 weeks(next week argh!!!!)? xx


----------



## JessiHD

What is the evening primrose oil stuff about?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah I plan on taking EPO orally after payday (Jan 22) lol I will TRY inserting after 36 weeks but am not sure how much I will like it and may even hold off til 37 weeks

*Parenting Classes*
Right so apparantly each monday covers a different topic and the first one (today) was breastfeeding. It didnt cover anything I didnt already know except that fizzy drinks give LO wind :haha: At one point we were grouped up like 2 couples to answer a sheet of questions and I had the answer to all them. The other couple and me agreed on the answers and my husband sat and learned :haha: The teacher lady person mentioned several times how we were the group that "had done our reading up" :D Next weeks class is about "normal labour" which has my curiosity up because surely you cant discuss labour for an hour without mentioning all the complications :shrug:

Anyone else doing antenatal classes now??


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Btw 50 days to go :dance: and 33 weeks tomorrow :bunny:

jessihd: it is to help soften the cervix and i am pretty sure reduce the risk of tearing (could be wrong)

Evening Primrose Oil and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea

Neither will actually induce labor. While some lay midwives will argue that statement about the Evening Primrose, which is the reason it is not recommended until 36 weeks or "full term", almost all sources with experience agree that it does nothing that the body was not ready to do on its own. I will repeat this at the end of this section, to make sure you understand this, as there is a lot of confusion and misconception surrounding these two substances.

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also. 

Red raspberry leaf tea is a uterine tonic used by Native Americans for thousands of years. It tones your uterus by helping to "focus" your Braxton Hicks contractions. Think of its job as helping your uterus do more effective exercising while you are pregnant. It does not "cause" contractions and can be safely used throughout pregnancy. It is contraindicated for those having complications "just in case", however, by most doctors who do not understand its use. Many women safely use it from the moment they learn they are pregnant at six weeks until months after delivery. (It helps to tone the uterus after delivery as well, shrinking it back to size more quickly and reducing bleeding.)

Again, neither of these actually causes labor to start!


----------



## JessiHD

Worth a try I guess, so I'll start next month but think I will be doing it orally.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol yeah I heard it can be messy but some say if inserted really well, it isnt so bad. That is why i say i will TRY but no guarantees lol


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So I decided today that it is probably time to register for prenatal classes. I really shouldn't procrastinate as much as I do! The next one available is Feb. 20th! I'm due March 1 and will probably be induced early! Gah! So now I'm trying to figure out what to do. 

Honestly I am more concerned about taking the child care basics classes, especially as my OH has never been around a newborn. Ever. The next one open starts the day after my due date! Sorry ladies, pointless post, I just had to vent.


----------



## lynnikins

what i found inserting EPO capsules was that i needed to wear a panty liner that night as any discharge can come slip slip sliding out the moment you sit up in the morning


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Got my first and only antenatal class this weekend, a 3 hour session for couples. Looking forward to it and we will get a tour of the birthing unit so Im sure I'll come away more equipped with a better understanding of whats available to me.

Have been thinking about the labour and delivery a lot this weekend and Im due to go to the midwife led Birthing unit at my local hospital, they give you your own room etc though they do not offer epidurals. As someone who has never been hospitalised before if I chose to be on a normal maternity ward, would I be in the same room as other labouring women? Feel a bit stupid for asking though cant imagine anything worse then trying to focus on labour whilst potentially hearing another woman go through the same thing. I guess this will be one of my questions on Saturday!


----------



## BabyHaines

You won't be in the sane room honey, as they have 'delivery rooms' which are for that sole purpose :) Although yes, you may hear other ladies (depending how far away/how loud they are!!) but I'm sure you won't care once you get going ;)

I had my 1st ante-natal class this eve with hubby and it was good, although I have to say, I had heard it all on here!! I was trying to keep my mouth shut, so as to not appear to be a boffin!! Haha!!

Prior to the ante-natal class, I had my weekly MW appointment and I am measuring 38wks.....!! I have been measuring ahead the whole time, but MW said she wants me to have a growth scan ASAP, so is trying to pull mine forward (currently due for growth scan on 20th Jan). Xxxx


----------



## Erised

I was supposed to start my antenatal class last Thursday but as I spend all of Wednesday throwing up with a bug of sorts I figured it was best not to risk it. So I've spend £150 (they're all private here in Holland), missed the first class and am likely to miss the last one as well (on my due date). Blah! ... Still, second class on Thursday. I still have to buy a yoga mat as well for the ground exercises. 

The classes I'll be taking are for mother and birthing partner (DH in my case), all the others are for mother only which seems silly to me. Things are different in Holland than they are in England I guess. They're 2 hour classes (from 8 until 10, I'm gonna be exhausted) and given in small groups of between 3 and 6 couples. Not really looking forward to it as I really don't like spending time with people I don't know. 

As for you ladies who have just started looking ... I thought I was late as I got told off by my midwife at 24 weeks for not having booked them yet. They get booked full here quickly, hence why I'm doing one that technically doesn't finish until my due date as all the earlier ones were booked up full already. They're supposed to start between 24 & 28 weeks, I would have been 32 weeks at my first one. 
Still, I wouldn't worry =) ... You either make it or you don't, it's not such a big thing and plenty of ladies have done it without these classes. Your midwife should tell you all you need to know and there's loads of advice to be found on the forum. I'm pretty certain you'll be able to buy/rent books as well to clue yourself up.


----------



## lynnikins

remember 40 years ago there werent antenatal classes people relyed on their mums and aunts for the support and information caus most of them didnt even see a doctor or mw regulary through their pregnancys personally i think theres more to learn about what happens after you take baby home than there is to know about birth and labour


----------



## BabyHaines

Socially, the ante-natal classes seem good, but for us lot that have the BnB addiction, we have mostly read about it anyways!!
They are good for partners though, and my MW is so lovely and very entertaining and relaxed, so she is always a pleasure to chat to.
They are worth the giggle if you can make it I think and you'll be suprised by what little info. Other mums to be know. They were all repulsed when the 'mucus plug' was mentioned last night!! Hehe - good 'ole BnB!!xxxx


----------



## thechaosismex

and we're......

33 weeks 2nd of March Lambs! :dance::happydance:!!!!!!!!!!

Starts getting scary from next week!


----------



## aflight84

YAY happy 33 weeks chick x


----------



## aflight84

is anyone else getting BH more often now?
Mine are getting more regular and stronger and Mia really doesn't like them!


----------



## lynnikins

i just have a baby doing handstands on my bladder streaching as high into my ribs as it can


----------



## aflight84

oh i know that one mia plays that trick every few days! isn't pregnancy fun haha


----------



## hivechild

Argh, time is flying now and I'm still so unprepared! Nonetheless, happy 33 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lynnikins said:


> i just have a baby doing handstands on my bladder streaching as high into my ribs as it can

same here!!!

By the way anyone else getting water retention or as my mom so delicately put it on the phone "honey, you are BLOATED!" lol i dont really notice it but in my 32 week pic it is clear in my face and i have woken up with a fat tongue past 2 days :shrug: I am drinking loads of water as that is what i read will help. She was concerned I was gainong too much weight but I have been so nauseous lately that cant be the case as I have eaten only essentials.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

lynnikins said:


> i just have a baby doing handstands on my bladder streaching as high into my ribs as it can

Mine is practicing standing on my bladder and punching my lungs...


----------



## CormacksGirl

33 weeks today, gosh that's scary!!!!:argh: My wee man isn't kicking my lungs yet but I'm sure he's trying to hug:hugs: my bladder!!!!! I can also feel him stretching out to his full length, which is not good at work when all off a sudden you feel like you'll pee yourself and there is this tight lump at top of bump, that can only be described as someones "Toosh" sticking out!!!!( iykwim) He must be running out off space!!!:lol:


----------



## mummydee

I had some seriously bad BH's last night.... scuse the french but some little f*ckers were throwing ice balls at our front door and windows and scared the [email protected] out of me :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well here is a question i have been wondering. How can you tell the diff between some movements and BH? Sometimes I feel him moving like a long dragging (probably shifting position and his bum is dragging :haha:) and i wonder if maybe it is BH and i am thinking its movements. No pain though, but i read that BH dont hurt although women here say they do :shrug: I am not sure I have had BH and if i have, they've been easy for me


----------



## lynnikins

blondeNklutzi said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> i just have a baby doing handstands on my bladder streaching as high into my ribs as it can
> 
> Mine is practicing standing on my bladder and punching my lungs...Click to expand...

oh he/she has moved and is lying across me facing down or something similar , man im uncomfy right now


----------



## lynnikins

DueMarch2nd said:


> Well here is a question i have been wondering. How can you tell the diff between some movements and BH? Sometimes I feel him moving like a long dragging (probably shifting position and his bum is dragging :haha:) and i wonder if maybe it is BH and i am thinking its movements. No pain though, but i read that BH dont hurt although women here say they do :shrug: I am not sure I have had BH and if i have, they've been easy for me

caus typical BH caus your whole bump to go so tense that you could bounce a coin off it lol and are genrally rather uncomfy, i find at the moment i can still kinda suck in my gut ( it doesnt move in much ) when i pull tight the muscles to hold in my tummy iykwim and when im having BH then i cant use or tense up those muscles at all, i just end up rubbing my bump till the BH stops, 
they can hurt depending on babys posistion at the moment unless i have LO's bum or elbow or knee sticking out then they dont hurt , HTH


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thanks I dont think theyare BH in that case. Hmmm... wonder if i will ever get them :shrug:


----------



## jay.92

Evening all,
I havent noticed any braxton hicks I was begining to wonder if I had had them or they are just yet to appear. :shrug: I cant tell the difference Im sure ill find out sooner or later.

Emmmm Can anyone help me with this or is anyone having the same feeling, Well my bump feels empty like loads of space from the top of my bump right down to the bottom feels hollow Im begining to get quite worried and my mother in law said that my bump had dropped quite a bit Has anyone else had anything like this happening to them? :wacko:
Ahhh and I have really bad hip and back pain like there being torn apart I cannot walk properly. What does your show look like aswell?. 
Maybe tmi but Ive had an increase in discharge Im wondering what that might be as well

xx


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like your baby might have spun around on you hun and be back to back which can make the front of your bump very squishy as the mass of the baby is at the back of the uterus and all the fluid is at the front, this posistion can caus crippling back and hip pain , try spending some time on your hands and knees to get baby to turn


----------



## aflight84

with my BH they all seem to be around where she's always been the whole area goes tense. She doesn't like them so then pushes out you can see it all go lop sided. 
Then once it eases she starts kicking like she's telling me off. It's all very strange!


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> Well here is a question i have been wondering. How can you tell the diff between some movements and BH? Sometimes I feel him moving like a long dragging (probably shifting position and his bum is dragging :haha:) and i wonder if maybe it is BH and i am thinking its movements. No pain though, but i read that BH dont hurt although women here say they do :shrug: I am not sure I have had BH and if i have, they've been easy for me

Personally my BH have gone pretty much unnoticed :shrug: I have been having them though! Your bump goes hard for a couple of minutes and then comes right again. I wouldn't have noticed I was having them, but I happened to be touching my stomach at the time I got them, and have asked my midwife and she confirmed that it was likely BH. Didn't hurt at all for me, hence why I never noticed xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Well here is a question i have been wondering. How can you tell the diff between some movements and BH? Sometimes I feel him moving like a long dragging (probably shifting position and his bum is dragging :haha:) and i wonder if maybe it is BH and i am thinking its movements. No pain though, but i read that BH dont hurt although women here say they do :shrug: I am not sure I have had BH and if i have, they've been easy for me
> 
> Personally my BH have gone pretty much unnoticed :shrug: I have been having them though! Your bump goes hard for a couple of minutes and then comes right again. I wouldn't have noticed I was having them, but I happened to be touching my stomach at the time I got them, and have asked my midwife and she confirmed that it was likely BH. Didn't hurt at all for me, hence why I never noticed xxClick to expand...

They make me breath funny like the smae type of feeling when you lie on your back.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hmmm I wonder if in fact I am having them like rwhite, then does that mean we will have less painful contractions :shrug: fingers crossed lol


----------



## thechaosismex

I've put on 6lb in about 6 days. Should I be concerned? Cant get through to my midwife to find out either....grrr


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Someone on another thread said to be concerned with more than 4lbs in a week. I think it was to do with pre eclampsia :shrug: But it may just be a growth spurt and you may have weighed at dif times of the day. i wouldnt worry too much but check with mw when you can to be sure.


----------



## Seity

I gained 4 lbs over a weekend recently, but then a week or so later I lost 3 lbs of it overnight. I think sometimes I'm just retaining water or a bit constipated. You could keep your eye on it and mention it at your next MW appointment.


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Well here is a question i have been wondering. How can you tell the diff between some movements and BH? Sometimes I feel him moving like a long dragging (probably shifting position and his bum is dragging :haha:) and i wonder if maybe it is BH and i am thinking its movements. No pain though, but i read that BH dont hurt although women here say they do :shrug: I am not sure I have had BH and if i have, they've been easy for me
> 
> Personally my BH have gone pretty much unnoticed :shrug: I have been having them though! Your bump goes hard for a couple of minutes and then comes right again. I wouldn't have noticed I was having them, but I happened to be touching my stomach at the time I got them, and have asked my midwife and she confirmed that it was likely BH. Didn't hurt at all for me, hence why I never noticed xxClick to expand...
> 
> They make me breath funny like the smae type of feeling when you lie on your back.Click to expand...

I don't even get any problems when I lie on my back...:dohh: I want these problems, they'll make me feel normal! :lol:

It's not good because I find myself waking up on my back a lot and I know I've been starving LO of oxygen :wacko: It's so comfy I guess my body just automatically rolls but I wake up to violent kicking in my belly :haha:



DueMarch2nd said:


> hmmm I wonder if in fact I am having them like rwhite, then does that mean we will have less painful contractions :shrug: fingers crossed lol

:thumbup: We can dream :haha: xx You quite likely are having them, I only noticed them literally about a week or two ago. I don't know if anybody else gets them after sex, but I sure do...so perhaps if you and OH have DTD feel your tummy for any hardness :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Well here is a question i have been wondering. How can you tell the diff between some movements and BH? Sometimes I feel him moving like a long dragging (probably shifting position and his bum is dragging :haha:) and i wonder if maybe it is BH and i am thinking its movements. No pain though, but i read that BH dont hurt although women here say they do :shrug: I am not sure I have had BH and if i have, they've been easy for me
> 
> Personally my BH have gone pretty much unnoticed :shrug: I have been having them though! Your bump goes hard for a couple of minutes and then comes right again. I wouldn't have noticed I was having them, but I happened to be touching my stomach at the time I got them, and have asked my midwife and she confirmed that it was likely BH. Didn't hurt at all for me, hence why I never noticed xxClick to expand...
> 
> They make me breath funny like the smae type of feeling when you lie on your back.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even get any problems when I lie on my back...:dohh: I want these problems, they'll make me feel normal! :lol:
> 
> *It's not good because I find myself waking up on my back a lot and I know I've been starving LO of oxygen* :wacko: It's so comfy I guess my body just automatically rolls but I wake up to violent kicking in my belly :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> hmmm I wonder if in fact I am having them like rwhite, then does that mean we will have less painful contractions :shrug: fingers crossed lolClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: We can dream :haha: xx You quite likely are having them, I only noticed them literally about a week or two ago. I don't know if anybody else gets them after sex, but I sure do...so perhaps if you and OH have DTD feel your tummy for any hardness :flower:Click to expand...

Na u will be fine. I think u will go short of breath b4 LO gets starved of oxegyn hun x


----------



## BabyHaines

Starved of oxygen?? I thought it was because of your blood vessels and that it only affects you if you lie on your back?? (i.e. maybe numb legs or backache from weight of bubs baring down??)


----------



## BabyHaines

Ooooh, and had my growth scan yesterday :)
Bubs is beautiful, with chubby little cheeks!!
The registrar was a lovely lady (as was sonographer) and she said that my fluid levels are fine which is great, and yes, bubs is bigger than would be expected, but this isn't a problem as he or she may just arrive a little earlier than anticipated (i.e. Once baby gets to the right size, they will start their arrival :)
She also said that they don't really do 'estimated' birth weights as they can be so wrong, but basically, to expect a nice big baby (maybe 8.5lbs-ish) although I didn't think that was particularly big??
They won't change my EDD, as she said they could not be accurate, but bubs is head down.

Anyhoo, a very succesful trip and got to see my beautiful baby again!!xxxx


----------



## Essence

I was training to be a First Aid trainer, and it is said that if a Pregnant woman is down, to put a folded up towel or pillow under her right hip to keep the weight of the baby off of a very main vein that runs through her body and down the right leg.

As far as the doc says, it is actually something you never have to worry about unless you notice a numbing sensation/tingles in your right leg- otherwise you should be perfectly fine in any position (On your back, or laying on right or left side) but make sure to pay attention to it for the first while to be safe. The reason the first aider must do the towel/pillow thing is because with the pregnant woman unable to respond you can never tell if, indeed, their leg is going numb or not. It is a circulation thing, where the weight of the baby cuts off the blood flow through that vein. :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Had my regular check-up today, this is the first time the doc has told me my FH measurement. Evidently I am measuring 3 weeks ahead, lol. If I continue measuring ahead, I will most likely get an additional u/s to check LO's growth.


----------



## rwhite

BabyHaines said:


> Starved of oxygen?? I thought it was because of your blood vessels and that it only affects you if you lie on your back?? (i.e. maybe numb legs or backache from weight of bubs baring down??)

:shrug: The midwife said it affects both baby and mummy. Got me a bit concerned :nope:.. 
Thanks Essence for that info :hugs: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lying on your back affects your blood supply more as far as i'm concerned. If it was that dangerous for baby then there would be warning signs everywhere and midwives etc wouldn't make u lie on your back for obs. I told mine I lie on my back sometimes when i am reading or sometimes wake up like that. She wasnt concerned just told me I might start feeling funny and to roll over :) x


----------



## lynnikins

its not great to keep baby in a good posistion either , that also goes for leaning back on the sofa with legs raised and slouching , personally i think ur going to notice getting numb or tingling sensations in your lower body before it does any harm but you might not notice baby rolling over and turning back to back which can make for a very painful labour,


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> its not great to keep baby in a good posistion either , that also goes for leaning back on the sofa with legs raised and slouching , personally i think ur going to notice getting numb or tingling sensations in your lower body before it does any harm but you might not notice baby rolling over and turning back to back which can make for a very painful labour,

I understand there are ways to make your baby change position but some of these are out of our control as we can try so hard to try and not let baby go back to back but sometimes no matter hard we try it still happens :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

The advice is to sit forward like in a chair turned backward and lean on the back and let gravity do the work. I suppose that is a similar position i am in a lot because i am addicted to bnb and have my laptop on my bed so i sit leaning a bit forward. Maybe that is why my bubs is head down already lol but as for back to back or bot, i dont know. I may have mentioned before, i have a team of mw rather than just one so i see different ones each appointment. Last week i had a crappy one that i have seen before and was dissatisfied with last time and i asked what position he was in this time and she said "best i can tell you is he is head down as for the position i dont know" :saywhat: I thought trained mw were supposed to know that stuff!! That seems like basic mw knowledge to me, how to tell where baby is!! Anyway, somedays i think he is back to back because i get loads of kicks but others i get rolls. But we will see at my scan on wednesday (I cant wait!!)


----------



## lynnikins

i find when baby is in a good position i can feel the spine running up my tummy at the moment baby is lying with its back up one side with its bum in my ribs and kicking under the ribs on the otherside


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I do get a lot of kicks far back on my left side so maybe he has his bum in my ribs on those days and is slightly leaning with his back to the right


----------



## BabyHaines

At my scan, it showed bubs on his/her side with head down, bum up towards ribs and hands/feet to the right of my tummy.
The registrar seemed to think position wasn't too much of a worry yet anyway, as there's still a while to go xx


----------



## PineappleHead

blondeNklutzi said:


> Had my regular check-up today, this is the first time the doc has told me my FH measurement. Evidently I am measuring 3 weeks ahead, lol. If I continue measuring ahead, I will most likely get an additional u/s to check LO's growth.

They said I was measuring ahead as well... and aparently I've been measuring ahead for a few weeks now cause they scheduled me to have another ultrasound on Thurs the 28th!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Woot for extra ultrasounds! I don't know if this is the first week I've been measuring ahead. Hopefully if I'm still ahead in a couple weeks she will order an u/s to measure the little man!


----------



## lynnikins

gp yesterday was rubbish, didnt measure me or anything even though our gp's do shared care with the mws and he had been told i havent been seen since 24wks by the mw


----------



## Emskins

Probably a silly question here but how do you know you are measuring ahead? Is it from the size or your bump and/or size of bubs in the ultrasounds?

I have my follow up ultra sound on Monday, I am hoping bubs has grown as they were measuring small almost 2 weeks ago.

Completely off topic but I am really excited as my washing machine is finally arriving on Monday, here in Switzerland when you live in an apartment buidling you can only do laundry according to the schedule, for the last 7 montsh I have only been able to do laundry once a week on Wednesdays which has not been fun! Now I will be able to laundry whenerver I want...ahhhhh the joys!

I am also 33 weeks today!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It is the fundal height measurements. That is when they measure from you pubic bone to the top of your uterus. It should be about the same number of cm as you are weeks (example 33 weeks = 33cm) give or take a cm or 2. It isnt a very accurate way of measuring bubs as my mw says it can vary on how they lay. But it is just a guideline to see if there MAY be concerns

Happy 33 weeks as well!


----------



## lynnikins

Emskins said:


> Probably a silly question here but how do you know you are measuring ahead? Is it from the size or your bump and/or size of bubs in the ultrasounds?
> 
> I have my follow up ultra sound on Monday, I am hoping bubs has grown as they were measuring small almost 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Completely off topic but I am really excited as my washing machine is finally arriving on Monday, here in Switzerland when you live in an apartment buidling you can only do laundry according to the schedule, for the last 7 montsh I have only been able to do laundry once a week on Wednesdays which has not been fun! Now I will be able to laundry whenerver I want...ahhhhh the joys!
> 
> I am also 33 weeks today!
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!

i have the laundry problem when we visit MIL as in sweden her apartments you have to book a slot to do your laundry and only can get in more than once in a week if theres a space when you have done your laundry for the week, its annoying, one reason i dont want to really take ds out there to visit till hes properly toilet trained lol


----------



## Emskins

i have the laundry problem when we visit MIL as in sweden her apartments you have to book a slot to do your laundry and only can get in more than once in a week if theres a space when you have done your laundry for the week, its annoying, one reason i dont want to really take ds out there to visit till hes properly toilet trained lol

I don't blame you for waiting for a bit to visit with laundry like that. I am soo glad not to have to deal with the one day a week thing anymore, it was a nightmare because if you missed your day that was it for another whole week!. I lost the card that makes the machines work and we could't do laundry for 5 weeks!! There are no laundry mats here either so it was hell washing our clothes in the tub/sink! Thank goodness it was just us and not baby's stuff as well, I would probably have lost it!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah i do a wash every other day to keep up with the clothing in this house and theres only 3 of us lol will probably go to 5 washes a week once baby is here and do both lots of kiddie clothes in one , DH and i can cope with doing a once a week wash for our stuff then its only sheets and towels


----------



## DueMarch2nd

You girls have just reminded me I need to do a load of laundry :lol:


----------



## CocoaOne

I really worry about washing! My OH always takes his stuff hone for his mum to do it (mainly cos I don't do ironing and he's too lazy to do it :haha:) so for the past 7 years I've only had to do mine, and I've got so many clothes that I often go a couple of weeks without doing a load! It's going to be a massive shock I think, especially as I'll be swapping to cloth nappies after a few weeks. Eeeek!


----------



## lynnikins

i need to fold my washing and go through the pile of clothes upstiars and sort the clean stuff to be put away and bring the dirty downstairs so DH can put a wash on tomorrow ( ive been told not to bend to access the washing machine so he gets to do it all hahaha )


----------



## lynnikins

CocoaOne said:


> I really worry about washing! My OH always takes his stuff hone for his mum to do it (mainly cos I don't do ironing and he's too lazy to do it :haha:) so for the past 7 years I've only had to do mine, and I've got so many clothes that I often go a couple of weeks without doing a load! It's going to be a massive shock I think, especially as I'll be swapping to cloth nappies after a few weeks. Eeeek!

what i found was if i put on a load before 9am then i can have it out to dry by lunch then its mostly dry if not fully dry by dark, i just juggle chores to fit while DS at the moment is in bed and i'll try to get both of them down for naps at the same time when baby is here so i can still get a bit of time to do those things


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am a pretty lazy launderer as well but I figure once the mummy gene kicks in I will do better. Plus I will be awake earlier (me and hubby usually sleep til noon lol) so there will be more hours in a day. I use the tumble dryer in the winter except for socks and undies, it just means i can do washes faster but also means i need to pay closer attention because they cant be left in the dryer or they get wrinkly. Ilove hanging clothes out to dry and I am so happy we have march babies because that means it wont be long before i can hang his tiny things outside :D I am such a non ironer! lol But i did have to iron a baby bib the other day because i had it in a mesh laundry bag for the washer but left it in for the dryer (was my first time using a mesh bag as i heard it helps keep little socks from getting lost) and the things in the bag were so wrinked. I felt so mummy-like ironing his little things :) I may just start to iron at least for a little while lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am actually curious as to how many women in this day and age iron?? I am gonna do a poll


----------



## CocoaOne

I think I might have to start ironing more as it softens things and we live in a really hard water area, some clothes come out like cardboard after drying on the airer/radiator. I wish we had space for a tumble dryer :-(

ps- I don't iron unless it really really needs it. Hence why I never buy shirts..... Even when I do iron I usually do it on a clean teatowel on the kitchen worktop so I don't have to get the ironing board out!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CocoaOne said:


> I think I might have to start ironing more as it softens things and we live in a really hard water area, some clothes come out like cardboard after drying on the airer/radiator. I wish we had space for a tumble dryer :-(
> 
> ps- I don't iron unless it really really needs it. Hence why I never buy shirts..... Even when I do iron I usually do it on a clean teatowel on the kitchen worktop so I don't have to get the ironing board out!

I only have a tumble dryer because it was here when we moved in (the lady who lived here before us died and my BIL was in charge of getting the flat ready for sale and instead he sold it to my husband and me for a good price as it needed work) We just barely have the room, but I knpw what you mean, if thing air dry indoors they are itchy, especially towels and things *ouch* That is another reason I love outside drying. Plus you cant beat the smell :)


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh I do love coming home in the evening and the house smelling of clean washing where they're drying on the rads, still don't smell as nice as tumble dryed clothes- my cousins clothes always smell gorgous for ages because she tumble drys them.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I hate doing laundry! We have a dryer and everything I just hate doing it. I think once I'm not working I will be a little better about it, especially if I can get a schedule going (laundry on MWF for example). I need to get everything in the house caught up...


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I love when I am caught up though. It is such a releif. But never lasts long lol

I have a question for lynnikins (or anyone else who is a mum already) I have a pack of 6 muslin squares. They are really big, like the size of baby blanket. I measured and they are more than 2ft x 2ft. Could I cut them in half (and obviously sew up the ragged edge) and make 12 out of them or do they need to be so big :shrug: Tbh I could even make 4 out of each of them! I thought they were just for cleaning up spills and things. If not, is 6 enough?


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh am I a freak or what?! I love doing the washing.....?!
I spend most Sundays doing the ironing too, as I LOVE fresh, crisp, clean washing hanging up and in the drawers. I even like pairing socks?!

I have finished work now, as of today and I can't wait to prepare lo's clothes and terry nappies....!! Xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh am I a freak or what?! I love doing the washing.....?!
I spend most Sundays doing the ironing too, as I LOVE fresh, crisp, clean washing hanging up and in the drawers. I even like pairing socks?!

I have finished work now, as of today and I can't wait to prepare lo's clothes and terry nappies....!! Xxxx


----------



## askim0208

Hi im due 9th march x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

askim0208 said:


> Hi im due 9th march x

Welcome! Are you having a boy, girl, or surprise?


----------



## CocoaOne

askim0208 said:


> Hi im due 9th march x


Hello! Welcome to third tri :flower:


----------



## star.86

hello.. im due march 9th :) so excited carnt wait for my little girl :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Welcome star.86

I was just thinking I hadnt added anyone in a while and now I add 2 in one day :)


----------



## starbucks101

ooo babies! havent been in this thread for ages it moves to quick for me! How is everyone I will make more of an effort to keep up now im not at work!! xxx


----------



## thechaosismex

I cant help chewing on a freshly laundered flannel just out of the wash....


:O

Must be the persil smell!


----------



## hivechild

I'd just like to say that this whole nesting instinct that sends me into a frenzy of cleaning sucks! I end up wiped out, hurting and unable to do much of anything for a whole day afterward.


----------



## lizzieandzara

I am 30 weeks + 6 days.. due March 22nd :)

Chaos.. how cute are those booties in your display picture? Where are they from? x


----------



## claire80

IM DUE 28TH MARCH, HAVING A BOY AND HES OUR FIRST....:flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

4 new March mummies in one day?! Hi everyone!


----------



## thechaosismex

lizzieandzara said:


> I am 30 weeks + 6 days.. due March 22nd :)
> 
> Chaos.. how cute are those booties in your display picture? Where are they from? x

 Cheapy ones from Asda! about £3 I think :) x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lizzieandzara said:


> I am 30 weeks + 6 days.. due March 22nd :)
> 
> Chaos.. how cute are those booties in your display picture? Where are they from? x

Welcome! Are you having a boy or a girl? Or keeping it a surprise?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

claire80 said:


> IM DUE 28TH MARCH, HAVING A BOY AND HES OUR FIRST....:flower:

welcome :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

welcome newbies :hi: :dance: x


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies. I wanted to share some of my 3D scan pics with you all. Here is my gorgeous baby boy. What an angel. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE_47.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8









IMAGE_39.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAGE_48.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAGE_52.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9









IMAGE_53.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hivechild

Welcome to all the new expecting mommas! :hi:

Tink, your little one looks so cozy all snuggled up there!


----------



## PineappleHead

Welcome, newcomers! 
Tink- I love the ultrasound pics. they're gorgeous! :D :dance:


----------



## Essence

Whoa, welcome to all the new ladies!! 

And what great scan pics, Tink!


----------



## mummydee

DM2 - muslins are great but yours sound pretty big! I havent measured the ones we had for DD, but they are prob a foot sq. We use them even now for our 3yr old if she has a runny nose or dribby chin.
When bubbs is still a bubbs though they are great for putting on your shoulder to catch milk puke, mopping up food/milk mess, doubling up as an extra bib....
We've bought 12 new ones for this baby :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Welcome to all the new ladies xxxx


----------



## starbucks101

brill pics Tinks :) 

I haven't got muslins yet, i keep forgetting!


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks for all the comments :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

what r muslims 4? :shrug:


----------



## BabyHaines

MiissMuffet said:


> what r muslims 4? :shrug:

Hehe, sorry - had to chuckle as think you mean muslin, not Muslim??
(ooooops, my iPhone just nearly corrected me to Muslim too!!) and they are a fine, light cloth that are very absorbent and can be washed and dried easily. They are hard wearing and as far as I'm aware, they can be used for pretty much everything (from laying baby on, to winding, wiping up sick, as a booster in cloth nappies, etc. etc.)
I have a few packs, as my mum raved about them and picks them up all the time for me :)
However, be very careful where you buy them, as they can be a complete rip off!!
Maybe try eBay??xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hehe muslin then. i thought they are the head scarf thingees that muslim wear :shrug: i think they have a different name here i'm not sure i'll have to look into it I don't have anything like that yet x


----------



## BabyHaines

Hehe.
They are well worth looking into xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

MiissMuffet said:


> hehe muslin then. i thought they are the head scarf thingees that muslim wear :shrug: i think they have a different name here i'm not sure i'll have to look into it I don't have anything like that yet x

https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear/Nappies-changing/Wipes/auction-265203626.htm
https://www.babywarehouse.co.nz/product_info.php?products_id=4619

here you go hunni, 
you can go to a sewing shop and get them to cut muslin off one of their big rolls for much cheaper though then just hem the edges


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> hehe muslin then. i thought they are the head scarf thingees that muslim wear :shrug: i think they have a different name here i'm not sure i'll have to look into it I don't have anything like that yet x
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear/Nappies-changing/Wipes/auction-265203626.htm
> https://www.babywarehouse.co.nz/product_info.php?products_id=4619
> 
> here you go hunni,
> you can go to a sewing shop and get them to cut muslin off one of their big rolls for much cheaper though then just hem the edgesClick to expand...

Hun you found nz websites for me! Thankyou :) :hugs: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooooh so is muslin the name of a type of material?


----------



## lynnikins

lol as a kiwi myself i have google.nz bookmarked in my browser so i can buy things online in NZ shops and get them sent to family


----------



## lynnikins

yep it sure is, its very much like medical gauze just a bit softer


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> lol as a kiwi myself i have google.nz bookmarked in my browser so i can buy things online in NZ shops and get them sent to family

aww u sound so nice!! Thankyou heaps ay :hugs: x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

So should I cut up my 2ft x 2ft ones and make them about 1ft x 1ft or just leave it? I am not sure if having 6 massive muslins would help more than having 24 regular size ones (in the case of quartering them) or even 12 1ft x 2ft ones (in the case of halving them) 

any advice :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

i would leave them bigger caus i found i mostly used my muslins with ds for swaddling him and he outgrew the ones i had and i had to swap to using sheets instead, i tend to use terry cloth flat nappies for spillages as they tend to soak up abit more, i found muslins get really drenched really quickly when mopping up spills


----------



## mummydee

in terms of regular washing, I would prefer more, but smaller, but it depends if you are going to use them for swaddling like lynnikins suggested... my DD was never a big fan of the swaddle, but when she let me I used thicker fabric for that.
I used to use at least I muslin a day, so I will want at least 12 to keep up with washing and drying them all!


----------



## julchen_79

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey ladies. I wanted to share some of my 3D scan pics with you all. Here is my gorgeous baby boy. What an angel. :cloud9:

Ahhhh! What a sweet little guy! All cuddled up and cozy :thumbup:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hey guys just seen this thread.. im jemma and due march 1st with our 1st. Our little boy will be here soon and its starting to feel very real lol :p


----------



## lynnikins

mummydee said:


> in terms of regular washing, I would prefer more, but smaller, but it depends if you are going to use them for swaddling like lynnikins suggested... my DD was never a big fan of the swaddle, but when she let me I used thicker fabric for that.
> I used to use at least I muslin a day, so I will want at least 12 to keep up with washing and drying them all!

how often do u wash?
i will be doing one every other day at least once baby arrives just to keep up with the whites and spit cloths and stuff lol,


----------



## lynnikins

brandonsgirl said:


> Hey guys just seen this thread.. im jemma and due march 1st with our 1st. Our little boy will be here soon and its starting to feel very real lol :p

Hi Jemma, 
welcome to the march group, you might want to introduce yourself in FEB as well just incase baby decides to show up early not that we wouldnt welcome you here if you did give birth early


----------



## mummydee

lynnikins said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> in terms of regular washing, I would prefer more, but smaller, but it depends if you are going to use them for swaddling like lynnikins suggested... my DD was never a big fan of the swaddle, but when she let me I used thicker fabric for that.
> I used to use at least I muslin a day, so I will want at least 12 to keep up with washing and drying them all!
> 
> how often do u wash?
> i will be doing one every other day at least once baby arrives just to keep up with the whites and spit cloths and stuff lol,Click to expand...

Once a week :winkwink: haha nah I try and do a load most days as my 3yr old manages to go thru a preschool uniform most days, but I always struggle to get stuff dry (no outside space and no space for a tumble drier either), plus I just always like having more than I'll need rather than be panicking cos I cant get them dry!! (I remember standing with a hairdryer to dry DDs in the early days!) :dohh:


----------



## mummydee

ooh forgot to say...


YAY I HAVE REACHED THE 30s! 30 WEEKS TODAY!!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi all March mum's how is everyone getting on? Hmm just been thinking and i was wondering what to bring LO home in from the hosptial, (it may be a bit early for this question?) so thought i'd ask here and see what outfits you all have, if you have decided yet. 

Also after looking at what clothes i've got, my 0-3 stuff is mainly rompers and vest, got a few pairs of jeans and some tops, what's everyone else got? I was thinking of getting some zip tops and cardys for him for when we go out, or should i just buy a coat? what does everyone think? 

As you can probably tell this is my first and just want to make sure i've got enought but without going OTT xx


----------



## Emskins

Good questions JJ!

I am not sure what we are bringing LO home in. I am also not sure what the weather will be like as well, could be super cold still maybe or starting to feel more like spring! 

The only clothes I have right now are sleepers as I want them to be as comfy as possible. I will probably bring them home in a nice fuzzy warm sleeper and blanket.....


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> Hi all March mum's how is everyone getting on? Hmm just been thinking and i was wondering what to bring LO home in from the hosptial, (it may be a bit early for this question?) so thought i'd ask here and see what outfits you all have, if you have decided yet.
> 
> Also after looking at what clothes i've got, my 0-3 stuff is mainly rompers and vest, got a few pairs of jeans and some tops, what's everyone else got? I was thinking of getting some zip tops and cardys for him for when we go out, or should i just buy a coat? what does everyone think?
> 
> As you can probably tell this is my first and just want to make sure i've got enought but without going OTT xx


I will be taking a selection of possible going home outfits in... they will all be little sleepers of some description, but weather at the end of March could be anything from snow to warm sunshine!

Also thinking about babys size cos my DD was only 6lbs 1oz at 38wks and needed prem baby clothes, so could possibly need something smaller than "newborn" size depending on how he is when he arrives.

Will probably back a really nice early baby sleepsuit, a newborn sleepsuit, the fleecey snowsuit I had with DD as its plain white,and a fleece lined zip up cardi thing I got in Sainsburys for if its warmer! oh and obv socks, hat, blanket etc!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Emskins said:


> Good questions JJ!
> 
> I am not sure what we are bringing LO home in. I am also not sure what the weather will be like as well, could be super cold still maybe or starting to feel more like spring!
> 
> The only clothes I have right now are sleepers as I want them to be as comfy as possible. I will probably bring them home in a nice fuzzy warm sleeper and blanket.....

That's the thing, with our weather your just never know what it's going to be like do you. OOh a nice fuzzy warm sleeper sounds good!! x


----------



## jj-rabbit

I will be taking a selection of possible going home outfits in... they will all be little sleepers of some description, but weather at the end of March could be anything from snow to warm sunshine!

Also thinking about babys size cos my DD was only 6lbs 1oz at 38wks and needed prem baby clothes, so could possibly need something smaller than "newborn" size depending on how he is when he arrives.

Will probably back a really nice early baby sleepsuit, a newborn sleepsuit, the fleecey snowsuit I had with DD as its plain white,and a fleece lined zip up cardi thing I got in Sainsburys for if its warmer! oh and obv socks, hat, blanket etc![/QUOTE]

That's something i was thinking about too, what size, newborn or 0-3. Think like you have said i will take a few outfits. Going to get looking for some cute little snowsuits and sleepsuits i think as we only have one snowsuit that we got bought and it's lovely but just quite plain x


----------



## BabyHaines

I have a super cute sleepsuit with matching hat from Mothercare (newborn size) which was the first outfit I bought (it's the one Teal has in her avatar :) )
But I also have some tiny baby bits, so will take one of those and will also take 0-3.
I have a lovely newborn sleepsuit too, and the most amazing 'receiving' blanket that my friend crocheted for bubs xxxx


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit... not sure if you are UK but Asda had some lovely navy and baby blue fleece sleepsuits in stock... they were footless but would be idea to go over a regular sleepsuit instead of a coat?!

In fact, I have a pic of the one I bought.... it was only £4, bargainous!

https://i50.tinypic.com/33mnd42.jpg


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh Mummydee, that is gorgeous!! Absolutely gorgeous!!xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

mummydee said:


> ooh forgot to say...
> 
> 
> YAY I HAVE REACHED THE 30s! 30 WEEKS TODAY!!!

Congratulations too!!xxxx


----------



## jj-rabbit

mummydee said:


> jj-rabbit... not sure if you are UK but Asda had some lovely navy and baby blue fleece sleepsuits in stock... they were footless but would be idea to go over a regular sleepsuit instead of a coat?!
> 
> In fact, I have a pic of the one I bought.... it was only £4, bargainous!
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/33mnd42.jpg

That is gorgeous how cheap too!! Yes i'm in the UK. Hubby is working until 2, think i'm going to have to go and get one though once he comes home, our Asda is rubbish though i bet we don't have them in our one. Thanks so much for posting that, i love it!! Excited now, hurry up 2 p.m., love shopping x


----------



## mummydee

hahah shopping is awesome! I ordered a load of stuff from Asda online the other day and its free delivery to your local store if you spend over £25!

They have got the most gorgeous little brown and white stripey romper with a teddy on and matching hat.... drooool!

Also got these online.... just to tempt you!

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/dino-sleepsuit-with-hat/GEM31453,default,pd.html

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/2-piece-set/GEM31454,default,pd.html

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/all-in-one/GEM26320,default,pd.html

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/striped-jersey-set/GEM30368,default,pd.html

https://direct.asda.com/george/last-chance-to-buy/baby/all-in-one-with-hat/GEM28846,default,pd.html


----------



## jj-rabbit

mummydee said:


> hahah shopping is awesome! I ordered a load of stuff from Asda online the other day and its free delivery to your local store if you spend over £25!
> 
> They have got the most gorgeous little brown and white stripey romper with a teddy on and matching hat.... drooool!
> 
> Also got these online.... just to tempt you!
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/dino-sleepsuit-with-hat/GEM31453,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/2-piece-set/GEM31454,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/all-in-one/GEM26320,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/striped-jersey-set/GEM30368,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/last-chance-to-buy/baby/all-in-one-with-hat/GEM28846,default,pd.html


That's me defo on a trip to Asda when hubby get's home! It's sooo bad too, because everything is so cheap, you end up just getting loads don't you and it's all soooooo cute. I love the brown furry one! x


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Hi Ladies and bumps. I hope you're all well. Thought I'd share a couple of my 4d scan pics with you all. I love looking at others and I am totally in awe of my little man. I've never attached anything before so I hope it works :wacko: They were taken at 28 weeks so 4 weeks ago now and yet I still cant stop looking at them :cloud9: x
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_20.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









BABYBOND_22.JPG
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_24.JPG
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









BABYBOND_26.JPG
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









BABYBOND_27.JPG
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummydee

IdLoveAPink1 said:


> Hi Ladies and bumps. I hope you're all well. Thought I'd share a couple of my 4d scan pics with you all. I love looking at others and I am totally in awe of my little man. I've never attached anything before so I hope it works :wacko: They were taken at 28 weeks so 4 weeks ago now and yet I still cant stop looking at them :cloud9: x

awww he is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9: they are brilliant pics!


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> hahah shopping is awesome! I ordered a load of stuff from Asda online the other day and its free delivery to your local store if you spend over £25!
> 
> They have got the most gorgeous little brown and white stripey romper with a teddy on and matching hat.... drooool!
> 
> Also got these online.... just to tempt you!
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/dino-sleepsuit-with-hat/GEM31453,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/2-piece-set/GEM31454,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/all-in-one/GEM26320,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/striped-jersey-set/GEM30368,default,pd.html
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/last-chance-to-buy/baby/all-in-one-with-hat/GEM28846,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> That's me defo on a trip to Asda when hubby get's home! It's sooo bad too, because everything is so cheap, you end up just getting loads don't you and it's all soooooo cute. I love the brown furry one! xClick to expand...


I know!!!! But then at least you can have a massive wardrobe for him for very little money!

Dont know if you know but the baby week starts on Tuesday - loads of bargains to be had then!


----------



## mummydee

ooh thanks to BabyHaines too... didnt see your snuck in comments above!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Thanks mummydee didn't know about the baby thing, are clothes usually included in this then?

Also hope you don't mind me asking but how many snowsuits have you got? Just the one or more? i'm thinking maybe seen as we've got one, even though a bit plain, that maybe i actually don't need to buy another one, ha ha, trying not to go to OTT and just buy what we need. 
Finding it so hard to try and think how many sleepsuits and outfits we will need and i haven't really got a clue. Not knowing how the weather will be doesn't help either. x


----------



## lynnikins

i'll be taking in the I love mummy/ I love Daddy baby grows into hospital and bubs will probaby come home in a vest one of them and a cardigan with some booties and a hat, i have a blanket to put over in the car if baby is cold


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I will chime in here :) I have a lovely going home outfit for bubs as it has always been tradition in my family to dress them nice. It is a nice shirt and trousers :D and even though me and my husband (and the hospital staff lol) will be the only ones to see it, it will make for lovely pics for my family. Even my sis who was on team yellow with all 5 of hers had a gender specific one, she just had to buy both before birth. But of course I have the snowsuit to go over it. I have only bought 1 snowsuit because he wont get much wear out of it because the weather will get springy soon after. Since I am due 2nd March, I am pretty certain that , even if he comes a bit early or a bit late, it will be cold enough for a snowsuit for the car. I have had to make sure all his hospital clothes are unisex because I dont want anyone knowing that we knew the sex before hand. It is a surprise to everyone and if we do the same with baby #2 then i dont want them thinking we know and trying to get it out of us. We want 3 kids (MAYBE 4) and if this next one is a girl we will keep baby #3 a surprise for us as well. Anyway I am getting off topic
As for what to stock up on, I have a few newborn sizes as no baby in my family has ever been born smaller than 8lbs (maybe high 7's) so newborn will most likely fit but I have mostly 0-3 month stuff. If I need more, there is always shopping :D I dont think I need to get it all before he arrives. I am taking newborn babygrows and sleepsuits to hospital. Here is a list of what I have bought/had given to me : 

Sleeping bags
1 x 0-3m sleeping gown
3 x 0-6m
1 x 0-9m 
1 x 6-12m

Socks & Booties/ Hats/ Scratch Mitts/ Bibs
Socks: 10 pair
Booties: 2 pair
Hats: 4
Scratch Mitts: 3 pair
Bibs: 7 
Muslin Squares: 6

Newborn size
2 sleep suits
10 baby grows
3 cardigans
1 T-shirt
1 pair cords

0-3m size
9 baby grows
6 sleep suits
5 cardigans 
6 T-shirts (short and long sleeved)
1 nice shirt
4 jeans/cords
3 soft trousers (leggings?)


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> Thanks mummydee didn't know about the baby thing, are clothes usually included in this then?
> 
> Also hope you don't mind me asking but how many snowsuits have you got? Just the one or more? i'm thinking maybe seen as we've got one, even though a bit plain, that maybe i actually don't need to buy another one, ha ha, trying not to go to OTT and just buy what we need.
> Finding it so hard to try and think how many sleepsuits and outfits we will need and i haven't really got a clue. Not knowing how the weather will be doesn't help either. x


hahah we've only got the one white plain snowsuit... I'm really tempted by the brown one I showed you, but am hoping that as I am due end of march its likely to err on the side of warmer rather than colder. If I can find a couple more all-in-ones like the stripey fleece one from asda I may buy those and cover him in blankets when we are out, rather than coats.

Layers are definitely the way to go for the bambinos I think!


----------



## Erised

To be honest, I haven't given it any thought at all what our little girl will be wearing on her way home. Should really look through what we've got one of these days and see if we can put together something that's warm enough. I'd love to get a little outfit going, but reality is that I'll be handling a newborn and haven't done so in approx. 10 years - DH never has. I have no idea how to even get the clothes on, and think I'd rather start with something simple for the first day and try outfits and stuff in the comfort of my own home rather than the hospital. Might change my mind closer to the time.

That said, I'm not too keen on the look of sleep suits so don't think I've actually bought many if any. Think I've got 3 plain white ones, no clue what size ... and that's it. I'm gonna have to go through and make an organised list of clothes this week (like DueMarch2nd!) and see what I'm lacking in. Guess another shopping trip will be in order. 

Definitely will be taking hats, socks & a blanket though.
I really don't like not knowing the size of baby thing, I was born too small for newborn clothes and wore doll clothes for the first few weeks. My brother was on the small side but did fit newborn ... yet our little girl measured spot on (and massive to me!) on our last growth scan. Got another one tomorrow, perhaps that will make it easier. 

What's the actual difference between 'newborn' and '0-3 months' anyway? Would a newborn fit in 0-3 months as well? To make things even more confusing for me, over here in Holland the clothes are labelled by cm, making me completely clueless what size I have to buy!! The only things I've bought in Holland were 2 really cute tops which didn't look all that big, figured she could wear them this summer ... until I got home and my mum pointed out that it's actually for nearly 2 year olds. Oops


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol erised! I suppose you could look at a converter. I know when I shop on vertbaudet.com (cant be sure i spelt that right lol) it is european so the sizes are in standard 0-3 type and they say the cm so even if you just look at that site to get an idea of sizes, it may help


----------



## mummydee

Erised said:


> What's the actual difference between 'newborn' and '0-3 months' anyway? Would a newborn fit in 0-3 months as well? To make things even more confusing for me, over here in Holland the clothes are labelled by cm, making me completely clueless what size I have to buy!! The only things I've bought in Holland were 2 really cute tops which didn't look all that big, figured she could wear them this summer ... until I got home and my mum pointed out that it's actually for nearly 2 year olds. Oops


Early baby is usually for up for 5lbs (although they fit my 6lb daughter!)

Newborn usually says up to 10lbs

And 0-3 months is usually up to around 14/15lbs!


Whats annoying is that like shopping for an adult, what is newborn in one shop looks about right and yet in another looks massive!!! :shrug:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Erised said:


> To be honest, I haven't given it any thought at all what our little girl will be wearing on her way home. Should really look through what we've got one of these days and see if we can put together something that's warm enough. I'd love to get a little outfit going, but reality is that I'll be handling a newborn and haven't done so in approx. 10 years - DH never has. I have no idea how to even get the clothes on, and think I'd rather start with something simple for the first day and try outfits and stuff in the comfort of my own home rather than the hospital. Might change my mind closer to the time.
> 
> That said, I'm not too keen on the look of sleep suits so don't think I've actually bought many if any. Think I've got 3 plain white ones, no clue what size ... and that's it. I'm gonna have to go through and make an organised list of clothes this week (like DueMarch2nd!) and see what I'm lacking in. Guess another shopping trip will be in order.
> 
> Definitely will be taking hats, socks & a blanket though.
> I really don't like not knowing the size of baby thing, I was born too small for newborn clothes and wore doll clothes for the first few weeks. My brother was on the small side but did fit newborn ... yet our little girl measured spot on (and massive to me!) on our last growth scan. Got another one tomorrow, perhaps that will make it easier.
> 
> What's the actual difference between 'newborn' and '0-3 months' anyway? Would a newborn fit in 0-3 months as well? To make things even more confusing for me, over here in Holland the clothes are labelled by cm, making me completely clueless what size I have to buy!! The only things I've bought in Holland were 2 really cute tops which didn't look all that big, figured she could wear them this summer ... until I got home and my mum pointed out that it's actually for nearly 2 year olds. Oops

ha ha i was wondering what the differance between newborn and 0-3 is too!! Surely if there 0-3 that is newborn until 3 months? Who knows x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

That is true mummydee. In my hospital bag i have 2 babygrows that say 0-3m from my sister but they are smaller than my 2 newborn ones i packed. It is funny that the 2 im taking in case he is small are the 0-3m ones and the 2 in case he is "normal" (to me) is the newborn ones :haha: plus my husband bought him a cardigan once and i looked at it and i go "what size is that!!!!???" and it was 0-3m, i swear it is bigger than some 3-6m ones. But that may be the upside to the european cm measurements, kinda like with mens clothes they are measured in inches so men have easier times getting sizes right.


----------



## Erised

Thanks ladies =) 
I don't actually have any 'early baby' stuff, hoping I won't need it and that our little girl will fit in newborn or 0-3 months right away. 

As for the cm measurements, it probably does work quite well once your baby is actually around and you know how big your little one is. For now however, I'm completely clueless! Just looked something up, and it seems over here it's broken down more than just something they'd be able to wear in the first 3 months...

50 / 56 - 0-1 months
56 / 62 - 1-2 months
62 / 68 - 2-4 months
74 - 4-8 months

I think I'd prefer the English 0-3 months system, save them growing out of it within weeks and it not getting used again. Guess I'll only be buying 4+ months clothes in Holland and getting the rest shipped or brought over by my MIL. 

DueMarch2nd - I've actually found that any cardigans / coats I've bought for our little girl all look massive compared to the other 0-3 or 3-6 months stuff. Wonder if it's just the type of item rather than branding?


----------



## amna

hiya girls yous all seem very excited lol im quite scared and excied as well due march 13 cant wait now hows all mummys to be doing then? xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well that just makes things harder for you doesnt it erised?! About the cardigan, i meant it was big compared to the other cardigans! But i figure too big is ok since he can grow into it, although he may not need a cardi by the time that fits him! lol but yeah you are right, they must be bigger because they need to go over layers?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

amna... welcome! Are you on team blue, pink, or yellow?


----------



## Erised

amna said:


> hiya girls yous all seem very excited lol im quite scared and excied as well due march 13 cant wait now hows all mummys to be doing then? xx

Hey Amna, welcome to the forum!! 
Things are definitely getting closer for us all, but we still have a few weeks to go ... no need to panic yet =) 

I'm doing remarkably well, I've actually slept really well for the last 2 days. Hoping that perhaps it means my girl has moved down a little and that the acid will ease up from now on. I'm incredibly lucky and don't think I have any other pregnancy symptoms really. Things I've had during this pregnancy...

- Heartburn / Acid (eased up during the last 2 days)
- Cervix Pains (haven't had them in over a week)
- Round Ligament Pain (only had about 2 weeks worth in second tri)
- Stretch marks ... they won't just disappear, they'll remain. 

Really hoping labour will be as easy as pregnancy has been for me. Looking forward to spending time with my little girl now =)


----------



## jj-rabbit

Well i'm back from my mini shopping spree. 

Mummydee, they didn't have any of the stripy outfits in our Asda, but i ended up getting the Teddy romper with the hat, soooo cute, think you should defo get it! Also picked up a 3 pack of sleepsuits for £2.50 which were reduced because of the baby event, (must have started early as loads of other bits on offer too). Then i got a gorg little light blue and white stripy fleece romper outfit in Peacocks. 

Picked up two reduced nighties for myself too for £2 each and some PJ's. Was wondering though what size nighties/pj's is everyone taking into hospital? As we've no idea what size we will be immediately after LO is out of there have we? I don't want to buy maternity ones either as not really found any i like for the price that they are. xx


----------



## Erised

I'm still in the same size Nighties / PJ's as I was before I fell pregnant, so I'll just be taking my normal size. I can somehow still get into my normal pre-pregnancy jeans as well (not comfortable, mind you!) so will take some of those + my maternity jeans with me and will see what fits better / hurts less. Perhaps even take some maternity leggings as they're supposed to be most comfortable after birth. 

I'm sure that even if your nightwear is a little on the big side no-one will care though =)


----------



## jj-rabbit

Erised said:


> I'm still in the same size Nighties / PJ's as I was before I fell pregnant, so I'll just be taking my normal size. I can somehow still get into my normal pre-pregnancy jeans as well (not comfortable, mind you!) so will take some of those + my maternity jeans with me and will see what fits better / hurts less. Perhaps even take some maternity leggings as they're supposed to be most comfortable after birth.
> 
> I'm sure that even if your nightwear is a little on the big side no-one will care though =)

i got one nightie and the pj's in my normal size and there ok, but whether they will still be okay by the time i've had him i'm not sure (as everyone keeps saying in the last 2 weeks you go huge) and i got the other nightie in a size bigger than usual. 


Wow i wish i could get into my pre-pregnancy jeans, dying to wear them again. No way i could fasten mine due to bump! xx


----------



## Erised

The only reason why I can still fasten them is because all my previous clothes were too big for me anyway =P ... I'd have to use a belt and even then I'd manage to get them to fall down. Never wanted to buy a size smaller as they'd be 'tight' in my eyes and make me feel even bigger than I already am (size 20/22 pants but with very wide hips, 18 top). I'm sure that if I had had fitting clothes before hand I wouldn't be able to get them closed now either. But like I said, it's quite uncomfortable when sitting down so I don't wear them. 

I imagine you'll be ok with night wear that fits now, some of the bump will go after giving birth so even if you don't fit it just before your labour it will most likely fit after =)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I got my nighty for labour quite large as i am afraid it will go obscenely short when my bump gets to that stage! So the extra room is not so much about fitting my tummy, but fitting length. As for after the birth they say to plan for being about the size you were at around 5 months pregnant. So I am just taking leggings and loose tops (loose enough for BFing as I dont own any button down ones and they arent easy to find really


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Girls, 

We had our 4D scan yesterday - it really was breathtaking. Such an amazing experience. We loved every of the 45 minutes of the scan :cloud9:
This is our yellow bump Bubs - what do you think, Blue or Pink?
(Just a selection of our 57 pics!!!!)

Maz xx
 



Attached Files:







BABY BATTERBEE_35.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7









BABY BATTERBEE_54.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 16









BABY BATTERBEE_32.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14









BABY BATTERBEE_38.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10









BABY BATTERBEE_52.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i think blue x

But i dont want to offend you if it is a girl :\

Very clear cute piccys :D


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh your 4d pics are lovely IdLoveAPink1 !! What a gorgeous lo you have :) xxxx


----------



## Mazmos

DueMarch2nd said:


> i think blue x
> 
> But i dont want to offend you if it is a girl :\
> 
> Very clear cute piccys :D

You won't offend me Hun, just wondered what people thought :hugs:

Maz xx


----------



## Erised

DueMarch2nd said:


> i think blue x
> 
> But i dont want to offend you if it is a girl :\
> 
> Very clear cute piccys :D

Exactly what I was thinking...
From the 3D photos I'd say team Blue, but please don't get angry if it turns out to be a girl. Either way, your little one is absolutely gorgeous and the photos are -very- clear!!!


----------



## Essence

Oh whoa what beautiful 4d pics!!!!


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> Well i'm back from my mini shopping spree.
> 
> Mummydee, they didn't have any of the stripy outfits in our Asda, but i ended up getting the Teddy romper with the hat, soooo cute, think you should defo get it! Also picked up a 3 pack of sleepsuits for £2.50 which were reduced because of the baby event, (must have started early as loads of other bits on offer too). Then i got a gorg little light blue and white stripy fleece romper outfit in Peacocks.
> 
> Picked up two reduced nighties for myself too for £2 each and some PJ's. Was wondering though what size nighties/pj's is everyone taking into hospital? As we've no idea what size we will be immediately after LO is out of there have we? I don't want to buy maternity ones either as not really found any i like for the price that they are. xx

awww thats a shame jjrabbit, but you got some lovely bits! I'll definitely be heading up there next week for a nosey! 

I'm taking in size 16 nighties (the giant tshirt kind) which is what fit over my bump at the moment. I cant be doing with PJs in case I end up with a c sec and it rubs on my scar, and worrying about them falling down or being too tight!!! :haha:


----------



## mummydee

Mazmos said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> We had our 4D scan yesterday - it really was breathtaking. Such an amazing experience. We loved every of the 45 minutes of the scan :cloud9:
> This is our yellow bump Bubs - what do you think, Blue or Pink?
> (Just a selection of our 57 pics!!!!)
> 
> Maz xx

awww gorgeous scan pics Maz! The third pic I think looks pink but the rest I'm going with blue! :)


----------



## PineappleHead

I let DH open an early birthday present from LO today. 

(DH's birthday is next sunday the 24th) but his present from LO came in the mail yesterday.

it's a onesie that I custom made that says "WWE susperstar in training" cause that's DH's fave show. :D 
He absolutely loves it! :D :dance:


----------



## rwhite

Mazmos said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> We had our 4D scan yesterday - it really was breathtaking. Such an amazing experience. We loved every of the 45 minutes of the scan :cloud9:
> This is our yellow bump Bubs - what do you think, Blue or Pink?
> (Just a selection of our 57 pics!!!!)
> 
> Maz xx

I think blue too! Your baby is so gorgeous xx What great clear pics you got :thumbup:


----------



## mummydee

arhghhhhh my THIGHS!!

Has anyone else noticed them going numb/pins and needles in them? If I walk around/stand up for more than 10/15mins they go completely numb, or even now, sat at the lappy my right thing feels "cold" and tingly! doing my nut in!


----------



## BabyHaines

mummydee said:


> arhghhhhh my THIGHS!!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed them going numb/pins and needles in them? If I walk around/stand up for more than 10/15mins they go completely numb, or even now, sat at the lappy my right thing feels "cold" and tingly! doing my nut in!

I woke up with pins and needles in my hand, then got it in my other hand, then when I got up, my thighs were really aching and felt a bit 'jelly-like'!!

Very bizarre....!!xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

i got nighties in 1 and 2 sizes up last time and the 2sizes up were the ones i ended up wearing caus in the week i was in hospital my boobs went up 2 cupsizes as my milk came in lol, this time im hoping to find some loose pj tops or i'll take breastfeeding tops in with me and plenty of pj bottoms as thats what im most comfortable in ( its what i wear most days at the moment unless im going out lol )


----------



## JessiHD

Hi March Mummies,

Hope you and your little lambs are all well!
Can recommend a TENS machine to buy (UK) please?
Time seems to be flying now, only 6 weeks left of work! :) Anyone else feel like they are freefalling towards their due date?

Jess xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

JessiHD said:


> Hi March Mummies,
> 
> Hope you and your little lambs are all well!
> Can recommend a TENS machine to buy (UK) please?
> Time seems to be flying now, only 6 weeks left of work! :) Anyone else feel like they are freefalling towards their due date?
> 
> Jess xxx

I feel like it's still so long away :( x


----------



## Emskins

Hi Ladies,

Back from my follow up growth scan today, it looks like my baby did grow over the last 2 weeks but not very much, I think they only put on just under half a pound over 2 weeks, my dr thinks it is due to the baby not getting enough nutrition from me (not because of my diet, maybe the placenta) she wants to see me again in 2 weeks and will decide what to do then. She said they need to decide if the baby is better off staying in me longer or coming out to recieve more care but she said she wants to wait a bit as it is still over 6 weeks until my due date. I am totally scared that this baby will have to come early which will mean I lots of medical interventions which I was wanting to avoid but the health and well being of my baby are top prioity and I will do what ever needs to be done to ensure a nice healthy baby.

They also hooked me up to a feotal heart monitor for 20 mins and the results of that were good which was a huge relief. I have now been signed off sick until the baby arrives with order to rest and drink lots.

Fingers crossed ladies that my baby will grow more and that I can go to full term.


----------



## JessiHD

Awwww Emskins, sorry it isn't better news. This happened with my nephew and he was born a month early. He's a robust, healthy 8 year old now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

fingers crossed for you hun ... put your feet up and rest :p


----------



## starbucks101

Fingers crossed for you Emskins, I'm sure everything will be fine they are boviously happy with her heatbeat etc.... and even if they do decide to bring bubs early in a few weeks it will only be a few 3-4 early & they are considered full term from 37 weeks! 

Keep you chin and try not to worry to much hun xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Emskins - sounds like they aren't overly worried though, which is good. Sure all will be fine :hugs:

7 weeks until I'm full term and I still haven't got a pram, car seat or sold my car/bought a new one (I drive a 2 seater)! Starting to worry now. Half the problem is relying on other people..... *sigh*


----------



## Emskins

Thanks ladies for the nice words!


----------



## mummydee

hope growth pics up emskins!

CocoaOne... what are you relying on other people for hon?! theres still time dont panic! btw, hubby works in the motor trade ;)


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> CocoaOne... what are you relying on other people for hon?! theres still time dont panic! btw, hubby works in the motor trade ;)

OH works every other weekend, so the ones he's off are the only ones I can go and look at cars (if I went without him and got an old banger he'd never let me hear the end of it!) So that limits the times I can go and look at cars between now and due date to 4 weekends!

The In-laws are buying us the pram and car seat - and I don't feel like I can go round and say 'right - let's go and buy it now!'. They're off on holiday this week, so earliest I'll get OH to even broach the subject with them will be the end of January. Not as worried about this as the pram I want is pretty much the same price everywhere, so if it's not in stock somewhere I can go somewhere else for it.

I would feel much calmer if I could just sort it all out myself! I'm a bit of a control freak..... :blush:


----------



## hivechild

I hope your little one is doing ok there and your next scan brings positive news, Emskins!


----------



## greenlady

Hi Emskins - sorry it wasn't the best news but I'm keeping my finger's crossed that it all works out OK. :hugs:


----------



## Mazmos

MiissMuffet said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> Hi March Mummies,
> 
> Hope you and your little lambs are all well!
> Can recommend a TENS machine to buy (UK) please?
> Time seems to be flying now, only 6 weeks left of work! :) Anyone else feel like they are freefalling towards their due date?
> 
> Jess xxx
> 
> I feel like it's still so long away :( xClick to expand...

Me too :cry: Can't wait to meet Bubs x


----------



## lynnikins

im so over being pregnant now lol hoping bubs decides to show early, like in 5 wks not 8-10wks lol


----------



## Mazmos

Hope Bubs has a growth spurt Emskins, so they can stay in there longer :hugs:

Maz xx


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> CocoaOne... what are you relying on other people for hon?! theres still time dont panic! btw, hubby works in the motor trade ;)
> 
> OH works every other weekend, so the ones he's off are the only ones I can go and look at cars (if I went without him and got an old banger he'd never let me hear the end of it!) So that limits the times I can go and look at cars between now and due date to 4 weekends!
> 
> I would feel much calmer if I could just sort it all out myself! I'm a bit of a control freak..... :blush:Click to expand...


I can sympathise hon. My DH has thursdays off, but works every other saturday and every sunday :sulk:


----------



## Erised

Hope your little one catches up in the next few weeks Emskins, if not you might be the first March mummy to give birth =) ... Try not to worry, I'm sure your little one will be just fine. I was born on time but my mum got told that had I been born in hospital I would have had to stay in for being premature due to how small I was (she never had scans or anything) ... you definitely can't tell if you look at me now! Your little one will catch up as well, either in womb or out of it. For now there's still plenty of time and no reason to believe that your little one won't just have a growth spurt in the next 2 weeks. Fingers crossed!!

As for me, on the way back from the midwives this morning I bought some clothes. By doing so I broke the 2 things I said yesterday ...

1. I bought clothes for the baby that should fit 0-2 months (I said I'd buy 4+ only in Holland).
2. I bought a sleep suit (I said I didn't really like the look of them) + matching hat

I blame DH, he loves buying stuff for me & our little girl and the shop had a rack of baby stuff outside with priced down stuff. We ended up buying (just under £20):

8 Pairs of Socks (0-6 Months)
1 Pink Stripey Sleep Suit + Hat (0-2 Months)
1 Sleep / Grow bag for summer (approx. 6 Months)
1 Little Coat (0-2 Months)

A book to teach animal names + learn to count (a little early perhaps?)
2 Pairs of Maternity underpants for me


----------



## thechaosismex

I think I have gone OTT with the clothing thing...but at least I won't have to do washing every day haha :)

Today for the first time I felt my first kicks in the ribs, not something I am now enjoying I must say hahaha :)


----------



## Erised

JessiHD said:


> Hi March Mummies,
> 
> Hope you and your little lambs are all well!
> Can recommend a TENS machine to buy (UK) please?
> Time seems to be flying now, only 6 weeks left of work! :) Anyone else feel like they are freefalling towards their due date?
> 
> Jess xxx

Forgot to answer that one when I posted before. 
I've bought the Elle Tens machine from ExpressYourselfMums, but obviously haven't used it yet so can't comment on if it's any good or not. I did get it recommended by one of my friends on BnB who used it during her labour and loved it.


----------



## girl friday

This is totally off topic, but I had the saddest news today!

I grew up in an area with a lot of other kids and despite their being a wide age range when friends' younger brothers and sisters were added into the mix, we all got on really well. I've not seen most of them since going to uni and lost touch with them other than the odd facebook message etc. I wouldn't say any of them are close friends, but we had fun growing up!

It's been about a year since I last saw Russ - he and his wife were holidaying in the same place as me and DH.

Anyway, I found out recently that Russ had been very poorly and he died today, he was 25. It's so sad! He had a healthy lifestyle, was sporty, didn't smoke or take drugs and drank in monderation. How come people like this get cancer? It's not fair!


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww hun im sorry, your right its not fair. 
RIP Russ
Life acts in horrible ways sometimes.


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh honey, sorry to hear this :(
Yep - life can be so cruel sometimes xxxx


----------



## starbucks101

So so sorry to hear that hun, Thinking of you and his Family.


----------



## Erised

Cancer is always a horrible thing, but you don't expect it to take people so young. 
So sorry to hear, thoughts are with you and his family... RIP Russ


----------



## Flutterby1982

Oh that is so sad :( Poor guy. RIP Russ.

Something tragic happened just down the road from us the other day...a local boy of 19 broke down in his car and decided to get out and walk along the road over the roundabout to our local pub I presume to wait for whoever to pick him up and sort out his car....but he never made it because he was hit by a car and sadly died at the scene :(

Makes you really super appreciate everything in your life doesn't it, particularly being blessed with our little babes xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg guys those stories are so sad :( My friend passed away recently he was only 20 he had been drinking and so he was responsible and didnt drive home so he walked and slipped down the river bank and then my friends that were walking him home couldnt see him and were like where did he go (the river bank runs along the side of the road) he has slipped and banged his head on a rock which knocked him out, which couldve been ok exept he rolled into the river and drowned :( Life just isnt fair sometimes. :cry:


----------



## Essence

So many sad stories :(

My hubbies dad, with his wife prior to my hubbies mom, had a baby that ended up passing from SIDS. It is so sad the things that can happen, and how unpredictable every day life is! One minute we expect to be somewhere, and the next, we are gone. :( Live every day like it is the last!


----------



## mummydee

RIP Russ, sleep tight mate xx


----------



## lynnikins

has anyone got weekend plans this week they are looking forward to?
we are going on saturday night to my friends place to stay over as on sunday we are going out for lunch to celebrate hers and my birthdays which are are week apart, i havent seen her since November so am really looking forward to it


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> has anyone got weekend plans this week they are looking forward to?
> we are going on saturday night to my friends place to stay over as on sunday we are going out for lunch to celebrate hers and my birthdays which are are week apart, i havent seen her since November so am really looking forward to it

oh thats cool hun! when is your birthday? I hope they have a nice bed for u to sleep in! no plans these ways, just baking a baby! By the way i ordered a few packs of muslin wraps off trademe :thumbup: it was u i was talking to it about wasn't it? :blush:
x


----------



## tiger

Hi guys, not sure if anyone has read the new thread in third tri but im pretty sure the first March Lamb was born :) or maybe late February she was due, either way, how exciting for her !!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

tiger said:


> Hi guys, not sure if anyone has read the new thread in third tri but im pretty sure the first March Lamb was born :) or maybe late February she was due, either way, how exciting for her !!!!

omg no way! that's too soon for a lamb! I hope all is ok! :hugs:


----------



## starbucks101

Blimey will have a look... Nothing planned for the weekend just more house sorting...


----------



## MiissMuffet

I think she a feb one born at 34+2. looks like she is doing great though! She doesn't look real premmie in the pictures she looks really healthy!!! yay! :D x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it was me miissmuffet that was chatting about muslins with you
my birthday is a week on saturday and my friends bd is saturday, they have a spare room with a smallish double lol ( makes for more snuggles with dh ) and they set up a cot for DS as they have id twin girls that were due 2 days apart from ds ( arrived 10wks early though ) so i dont really need to take much in the way of ds's stuff with us other than clothing as i think dh would be a bit upset if i put ds in pink/purple and flowers lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh haha no i dont think hed appreciate it much. how old is he? that's cool they are the same age!


----------



## lynnikins

hes nearly 19months old now and such a sweetheart


----------



## JessiHD

girl friday said:


> This is totally off topic, but I had the saddest news today!
> 
> I grew up in an area with a lot of other kids and despite their being a wide age range when friends' younger brothers and sisters were added into the mix, we all got on really well. I've not seen most of them since going to uni and lost touch with them other than the odd facebook message etc. I wouldn't say any of them are close friends, but we had fun growing up!
> 
> It's been about a year since I last saw Russ - he and his wife were holidaying in the same place as me and DH.
> 
> Anyway, I found out recently that Russ had been very poorly and he died today, he was 25. It's so sad! He had a healthy lifestyle, was sporty, didn't smoke or take drugs and drank in monderation. How come people like this get cancer? It's not fair!

Very sad, I work in Cancer Genetics and see this almost every week but it never becomes any less horrible. Sometimes it's due to inheriting a faulty gene but more often than not it is just terribly bad luck. I really don't mean to pry but do you know what kind of cancer it was?


----------



## aflight84

oh i'll go have a peak hope little lamb is ok!


----------



## CocoaOne

tiger said:


> Hi guys, not sure if anyone has read the new thread in third tri but im pretty sure the first March Lamb was born :) or maybe late February she was due, either way, how exciting for her !!!!

I think she was due 19th Feb :flower: very cute baby girl too!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hey girls x

Sad stories and even good news (baby born healthy) since i last checked in. 

I had my own "drama" last night. Lately my little bubs has been moving so well and i have been thankful for him not worrying his mummy :) Usually he moves in the evenings and moves A LOT but yesterday night i realised i hadnt felt much at all from him and about 11pm i got out the doppler. I have mentioned before i hardly ever find the HB but use it to wake him up because he often kicks it or wriggles away. Well i used it for like 20 minutes and didnt get anything except what i have been sure are hiccups. But that didnt reassure me because i kept thinking LITTLE movement is bad, not just NO movement. So my husband was worrying and I was trying to stay calm because all the times it turns out to be nothing (we have all been there personally and even read it hundreds of times) so i said i would have a hot cuppa tea because that always gets him going and if it didnt work id go into triage so i did and after i layed down on my side for like 10 minutes he kicked my hand. Thankfully! But I was still a bit weary as his movements were very dull. But I said i'd keep an eye on it and since we have our scan in the morning i will mention it then. But throughout the night and this morning he is back to himself again. I am so glad. Maybe he was just in an awkward position and/or took a growth spurt. Either way i am keeping an eye out and hubby keeps asking if hes jumping about lol as if he does it all day! :haha: but bless him, he was worried. Usually he isnt around when i worry and by the time he gets in i have been reassured. But to be fair this was the biggest scare we had.


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh glad everything is ok though hun. They really like us to get worried!


----------



## PineappleHead

glad everything is okay with your LO! 
and bless your DH, it's sweet he cares so much :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah they certainly do! lol

But it is a worry when we have heard a few bad stories about reduced movements so that doesnt help


----------



## gemini xo

Mine likes to do that aswell, he can be so quiet all day then I begin to get worried & he starts to wriggle around like god knows what. :haha:


----------



## CocoaOne

I had a nice surprise yesterday! OH was doing a stock take and clear out at one of the stores in another area and came home with this:

https://www.dorel.co.uk/safety-1st/strollers/390177722/easy-1st-stroller/#prod

Never heard of Safety 1st before, but it turns out they are owned by the same company who own Quinny and Maxi Cosi. Anyway - they had orignially been sold for £140 but they had one left (old stock) and with OHs discount, he got it for £12.50!!!

I was a bit confused at first and thought he'd bought it as our main pram, and I've got my heart set on a Babystyle Oyster! But he said for £12.50 it will be handy for taking to the park/beach etc or just as a back-up. Bless him! OH is still a bit petrified of becoming a Dad, and this is the first thing he's bought for our baby off his own back. I was choked up!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Safety 1st is a good brand. It is really common over here. 

Dm2-glad all turned out ok. Mika does this to me all the time! Now that he is getting big, his movements are changing a bit too and that is taking some getting used to! 

I haven't been paying attention much because I just got my beta key for star trek online so I have been playing that constantly (nerd fun!).


----------



## mummydee

oh wow thats a bargain cocoaone! and at least he made the effort to do something off his own back - the only thing my DH has bought it tottenham babygrows! typical male lol!


----------



## Kerrie-x

CocoaOne said:


> I had a nice surprise yesterday! OH was doing a stock take and clear out at one of the stores in another area and came home with this:
> 
> https://www.dorel.co.uk/safety-1st/strollers/390177722/easy-1st-stroller/#prod
> 
> Never heard of Safety 1st before, but it turns out they are owned by the same company who own Quinny and Maxi Cosi. Anyway - they had orignially been sold for £140 but they had one left (old stock) and with OHs discount, he got it for £12.50!!!
> 
> I was a bit confused at first and thought he'd bought it as our main pram, and I've got my heart set on a Babystyle Oyster! But he said for £12.50 it will be handy for taking to the park/beach etc or just as a back-up. Bless him! OH is still a bit petrified of becoming a Dad, and this is the first thing he's bought for our baby off his own back. I was choked up!

Bargain!! Lovely little stroller too... 

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:haha: at blondenklutzi I was wondering where you had been lately. You are usually quite chatty on here lol

By the way I am 34 weeks today! Happy 34 weeks to all the others at that point as well.
I read in my book that at 34 weeks the placenta has reached full maturity and will age from here til birth. Also that we have so far produced 50% more blood in our bodies and that will now only steady out and not increase any further. So what i take from all that is that our bodies are ready to give birth, just waiting on bubs to be ready :)


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> oh wow thats a bargain cocoaone! and at least he made the effort to do something off his own back - the only thing my DH has bought it tottenham babygrows! typical male lol!

Lol - My OH supports Spurs too, but luckily he's not one of those fanatical dads that wants to dress his daughter in a strip! I hope anyway... there's still time :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

what a fantastic bargain cocoaone!


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> oh wow thats a bargain cocoaone! and at least he made the effort to do something off his own back - the only thing my DH has bought it tottenham babygrows! typical male lol!
> 
> Lol - My OH supports Spurs too, but luckily he's not one of those fanatical dads that wants to dress his daughter in a strip! I hope anyway... there's still time :haha:Click to expand...


Hahaha good man!! Jon recently bought Livvie a little pink hoodie with spurs symbol on but I have drawn the line at a strip! x


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol am i the only one who hates spurs lol
Luckily for me my other half is from america so not going to have the clash of fottie teams for out son haha


----------



## girl friday

JessiHD said:


> girl friday said:
> 
> 
> This is totally off topic, but I had the saddest news today!
> 
> I grew up in an area with a lot of other kids and despite their being a wide age range when friends' younger brothers and sisters were added into the mix, we all got on really well. I've not seen most of them since going to uni and lost touch with them other than the odd facebook message etc. I wouldn't say any of them are close friends, but we had fun growing up!
> 
> It's been about a year since I last saw Russ - he and his wife were holidaying in the same place as me and DH.
> 
> Anyway, I found out recently that Russ had been very poorly and he died today, he was 25. It's so sad! He had a healthy lifestyle, was sporty, didn't smoke or take drugs and drank in monderation. How come people like this get cancer? It's not fair!
> 
> Very sad, I work in Cancer Genetics and see this almost every week but it never becomes any less horrible. Sometimes it's due to inheriting a faulty gene but more often than not it is just terribly bad luck. I really don't mean to pry but do you know what kind of cancer it was?Click to expand...


All I know was his brther told me, that it was first diagnosed in a kidney, the kidney was removed but an agressive secondary cancer was found in his liver. Drugs and chemo failed and the hospice he was in were just making him comfortable as there was nothing else they coould do.


----------



## Erised

I know that a couple of days ago someone said that they thought the first March baby had been born, and others responded that the girl was actually due in Feb. 

Just found out that Waiting4Bump gave birth on the 17th of Jan, her little girl (Willow Grace) was born at 33 weeks 1day (due March 6th) weighing 4lbs 3oz. 
Read in the thread here: Pain? ... no other updates far as I'm aware.

So looks like there's at least 1 March Lamb out there already (even though I don't think she ever posted in this thread).


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww I hope she and her LO are both doing well!

So, this is totally OT but my OH has been nesting. I think he's nesting anyway... his nesting seems to have manifested itself in a sudden urge to cook every night. Tonight he tried a new recipe for pork chops which called for cream of mushroom soup and milk. Since we were out of milk, he grabbed the can he found in the cabinet and used it, thinking it was evaporated milk. Turns out, he didn't realize that evaporated milk and sweetened condensed milk are NOT the same thing!!! He made pork chops with Eagle Brand! They were AWFUL!!! I couldn't tell him this of course because I think a lot of the cooking is a way for him to feel better about not working much lately (he's only being scheduled one or two days a week and not bringing in much money) and I didn't want to hurt his feelings, but I HAD to share, I thought it was hilarious!!! Bless him, he's trying so hard though!


----------



## lynnikins

awww its sweet of him to cook but opppise , thankfully my DH asks before touching ingrediants he doesnt know what to do with lol or just leaves them to me


----------



## MiissMuffet

Erised said:


> I know that a couple of days ago someone said that they thought the first March baby had been born, and others responded that the girl was actually due in Feb.
> 
> Just found out that Waiting4Bump gave birth on the 17th of Jan, her little girl (Willow Grace) was born at 33 weeks 1day (due March 6th) weighing 4lbs 3oz.
> Read in the thread here: Pain? ... no other updates far as I'm aware.
> 
> So looks like there's at least 1 March Lamb out there already (even though I don't think she ever posted in this thread).

Omg! I hope all is ok with the wee one! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg the original post described me down to a T the other night! I'm glad I didnt read that sooner or i would've been freaked out abit! :(
I'm so glad they are both ok x


----------



## lynnikins

arrrrrrgh why cant i sleep ive been up for 3 hours now its only 7am grrrrr, and my hips and pelvis are already aching which means i'll be in agony by noon let alone lasting till 7pm when i have to drive to pick hubby up from work arrrgh


----------



## Emskins

My OH has also been cooking way more recently which I have to say is usually great, just the occasional 'odd' meal but that's OK-he is trying!! I have been the cook for the last 6+ years so it is fair that he is still adjusting and getting into the swing of things again! Now I get to call him my chore whore!! 


Lynnikins-I hope you feel better and don't end up in too much pain today, sounds like lots of rest is in order.

I am trying to sort out dates for my mum and MIL to come to visit the baby, as they are coming from so far they will obviously being staying with us which is both good and bad! I am trying to make sure we have a decent gap between their visits so we can chill, my mum will be coming first which is stressing me out more than my MIL. My mum has onset dementia but is in denial as well as being recently diagnosed with Diabetes that she is not managing 100% without help (she lives with my sister in Canada who helps her a lot) I am just worried I am going to end up looking after her and the baby! I am scared for her to use my oven/stove top as she just randomly pushes buttons etc, and leaves elements on! I am also worried about her making her way to and from the hospital as we don't have a car and there is no direct route there, plus she doesn't really know German. I haven't told her about the baby being small and the possibility of them coming early so I am still planning on her coming around the due date which could mean we would already be home and therefor less stress as I can watch her and be with her when we go out....sorry to moan here ladies but I need to get it out!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun im really going to try to rest a bit when ds is down for his nap later its just going to be a long one,
just got back from the mw and it seems they took extra blood at 28wks to do a full blood count but didnt do it so have to have it done in 2 wks at my next mw appointment, and because it wasnt my normal mw then it was hard to deal with ds during the appointment as the mw was asking alot of questions. I did get my SSMG form done so i can send it off and hopefully get that grant through asap which will help as we are really tight moneywise till the end of Feb, 

emskins, I hope you can sort out the visits from your mum and MIL, i found it difficult having my mum around for 5wks when ds was born even though she was great and cooked and cleaned then it definatly reminded me of the reason why i was so happy that i moved out of home so young lol


----------



## CormacksGirl

I saw midwife yesterday at 34 weeks and found out that LO is in the breech position. Can anyone offer any advise on turning him? I've been told I've got until 37 weeks for him to turn, if he dosn't turn by himself then I'll need to go to hospital to get him turned manually. I'm not too keen on this but the thought of a C-section is even worse!!! Any advice?


----------



## gemini xo

Back to sleep again for me, I would of thought my iron tablets would make me feel abit more energetic - anything but! :sleep: :(


----------



## CocoaOne

CormacksGirl said:


> I saw midwife yesterday at 34 weeks and found out that LO is in the breech position. Can anyone offer any advise on turning him? I've been told I've got until 37 weeks for him to turn, if he dosn't turn by himself then I'll need to go to hospital to get him turned manually. I'm not too keen on this but the thought of a C-section is even worse!!! Any advice?


Try www.spinningbabies.com x


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah i have heard that that website helps. 
Also try getting on all fours and stretching your back up and down. Also try the gym ball or end of bed. Hope your LO moves to head down for you hun


----------



## julchen_79

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is as well as can be. I had my 34 week appointment yesterday and moaned a bit to my doctor. Things are getting very uncomfy for me, not much sleep, Carpal Tunnel and lots of BH sometimes quite painful. My doctor just said everything looks normal and this is natures way of making us look forward to labour :rofl: 

Baby is head down but not engaged yet and I have gained almost 3 pds in just two weeks....yikes...going on 25lbs all together - so far. :wacko: I am starting to have a lot of swelling so I am expecting to have quite a bit more weight in the end + plus LO still has a bit to gain.

I hope everyone has the chance to get some rest at this point, I guess it is time to take it easy now...


----------



## brandonsgirl

im glad baby is head down :)
I have my MW appointment tomorrow and am going to mention that im getting really uncomfortable and getting sharp pains down by my bikini line this morning (wasnt nice :()


----------



## jay.92

Hiyaa,
Sorry Ive been away for awhile thought I would do a little update on me and babyGirl.
Finally all moved into our new flat moved in on Saturday!. I love it, I am over the moon cant wait to have baby here now. Love the fact I have heating! Never had heating at my last flat was terrible!! :growlmad:
Emmm picked up my Icandy I lovee it to bits cant wait to have a little person in it!. My other half keeps pushing it around. :dohh: 
Nearly all ready for her been a bit hetic but I wanted everything done in one day as I felt so behind! only got a couple more bits to get. Asda baby event is great!!! I love it!! so many bargins!!!.

Ah What a week everyone talking about accidents and people passing away, Just down the road from me someone actually got locked in a room and burnt to death its terrible!. whats going on these days!.

Ow 34 weeks !! soo exiciting!!.:happydance: :happydance:
Had my midwife appointment spoke to her about these period like pains I get and she just told me there the start of labour but if they dont have any constant pattern its fine just keep an eye on it. 
Babys measuring a week ahead still looks like she maybe an early baby!, Shes head down has been since 28 weeks but now she slowly moving down to engage thats why I keep feeling little knocks down stairs!.:dohh:

Is anyone taking evening primrose oil?x

That is my update Hope everyones okay and little ones are active and growing :) ​


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh thats horrible about the person down the road from you. :(
Glad your happier now your in your new place. :D


----------



## jay.92

I think it was drug related :shrug:

I am so much more happier I have been sleeping so much better since moving!! Happy to be out of there and knowing if baby makes an early apperance she isnt going to have to be in a damp cold flat​


----------



## julchen_79

brandonsgirl said:


> im glad baby is head down :)
> I have my MW appointment tomorrow and am going to mention that im getting really uncomfortable and getting sharp pains down by my bikini line this morning (wasnt nice :()

Just a guess...but that might be baby starting to engage? Or maybe joints losening in preparation for the big day? 

I just read Waiting4Bump's thread.....whooooah!!! That is scary....means it could actually happen anytime soon now! I hope they are both ok, the babies weight sounded very good!


----------



## brandonsgirl

thats what i was sort of thinking.. 
And there are babies coming every day seems like :happydance:
Good luck to everyone


----------



## jay.92

brandonsgirl said:


> im glad baby is head down :)
> I have my MW appointment tomorrow and am going to mention that im getting really uncomfortable and getting sharp pains down by my bikini line this morning (wasnt nice :()

 I have been having pains like that as well as period like pains and my Midwife put it down to babys Head engaging. 

Ahh Its getting scary now babys being born all the time some alot earlier than expected and knowing little one is fully cooked in a couple of weeks makes it even more real!. Hope she stays put for them couple more weeks for me Im not ready yet nore is she!​


----------



## lynnikins

yeah when baby moves down i get pain down low


----------



## brandonsgirl

glad im not the only one lol. 
As long as LO stays in untill OH arrives then i will be happy. 
I know i woke up this morning and was like omg couple more weeks and then your considered full term :O CRAZY lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hi girls hope all are well. i will need to take a look at waiting4bumps thread. Seems a lot of people have gone early and all has been well. makes me want my LO now! lol Well, especially after the growth scan today...

I am 34+1 today and the babys abdo circumfrence and femur length was measuring 34+2 which is basically perfect. Makes me happy he wont be massive and he will probably fit in the regular size clothes i got. lol BUT... the BPD measured at 38+1!! And whats worse his head circumfrence measured at a whopping 38+5!!!!!! I cannot beleive he has a full grown head at 34 weeks! i hope the growth on his head slows while the rest keeps growing. I said, it is no wonder i am up so much having to pee, i got a boulder on my bladder. The estimated weight was a bit high as well... 5lbs 14oz... but i have heard so many cases that the estimated weight is way off so i am not taking it too seriously. It is the measurements that are the accurate ones. Overall the scan went quite quick and the pic we got is cute but kinda crappy because she snapped it so quick. I was hoping to find out a lot more info but couldnt remember it all at the time. I hate rushed scans :( But I was glad to see bubs again. He has the sweetest little button nose :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

awww im glad your scan went well.
Yeah i hate it when you have a rushed scan. I always come away feeling so confused :S


----------



## BabyHaines

CormacksGirl said:


> I saw midwife yesterday at 34 weeks and found out that LO is in the breech position. Can anyone offer any advise on turning him? I've been told I've got until 37 weeks for him to turn, if he dosn't turn by himself then I'll need to go to hospital to get him turned manually. I'm not too keen on this but the thought of a C-section is even worse!!! Any advice?

Lean Forward!!
Sleep on your left side
Do not slouch back on the sofa watching telly - lean forward on a birth ball, or turn a hardback chair round and lean forward on that!!
Get on your hands and knees!! Crawling round the floor as much as poss.
And finally.....get walking :) Gravity will do it's job, but you need give it the opportunity. If you are sitting around a lot, you really need to be up and about as much as possible.

Good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## Emskins

Glad you had a good scan DM2.

Good luck getting LO turned around Cormacksgirl!


----------



## Essence

Glad everything is going well for everyone! It is so exciting knowing that we are all getting so much closer! Honestly, I am happy with any date the baby chooses to come, as long as it is after February 10th (My 36 week mark) as all should be good, then!

Had an appointment today with my doc. I was honest with him about how badly my hips hurt rather than holding back on him and he prescribed some meds for me. I told him I will only be taking them at bed, because that is when it is at the most extreme for the longest period of time, and because I do not want the baby all doped up! He tried offering me something a bit stronger due to how bad my hips are, but I said Nope, I am just so against drugging the baby up just because I can't suck it up! Lol. SO he said fine, but I can always come back and get the stronger stuff if need be. And once again told me to get off my feet, not to carry anything, and take it as easy as I can.. I wont disagree, sounds good to me! Lol

The good thing is that he said that he doesn't fear that I will need a C-section because of my hips. He had 2 patients that had the SPD/hip pain/pelvic pain etc. really bad. One was to the point she was in a wheelchair and needed assistance in everything, but when it came to birth, she was fully capable and did excellent naturally rather than a c-section. SO that REALLY helped calm my nerves! 

Whew, what a good day!


----------



## rwhite

BabyHaines said:


> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> I saw midwife yesterday at 34 weeks and found out that LO is in the breech position. Can anyone offer any advise on turning him? I've been told I've got until 37 weeks for him to turn, if he dosn't turn by himself then I'll need to go to hospital to get him turned manually. I'm not too keen on this but the thought of a C-section is even worse!!! Any advice?
> 
> Lean Forward!!
> Sleep on your left side
> Do not slouch back on the sofa watching telly - lean forward on a birth ball, or turn a hardback chair round and lean forward on that!!
> Get on your hands and knees!! Crawling round the floor as much as poss.
> And finally.....get walking :) Gravity will do it's job, but you need give it the opportunity. If you are sitting around a lot, you really need to be up and about as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck!! XxxxClick to expand...

Great advice :thumbup: This website would be a good refence too, I was googling today :haha:
https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm


----------



## lynnikins

ive had such a long day im going to call it quits now, esp as im really sore anyway


----------



## hivechild

It's scary how close we're all getting to the big finale!

I had a hell of a day today myself, including being soundly chastised by my OB. :blush:

After a crap night's sleep I ended up getting out of bed at 4am and deciding that since I couldn't sleep I'd finish up the baby's mobile I'd been working on and then caught up on some work on the computer before sane people started stirring at a respectable hour of the morning.

I had my 34 week appt with my OB where I was meant to get my strep B swab done, only to be told that she had to wait to do it until 36 weeks (after I had already been told to strip down!) So much for all that hard work I spent trying to reach around my bump to tidy up down there beforehand!

Anyway, I mentioned to her that baby had been kind of quiet the last few days and had been really slow yesterday, which is the point at which she gave me the lecture on not brushing it off and calling immediately going forward if it happens again and how it doesn't matter how often she has to have me put on the monitor.

She then had me put on the monitor (at which point the baby kicked up a right fuss and spent the whole time trying to wriggle out of the way) :rolleyes: and then sent me downstairs to get an ultrasound done. :happydance: Obviously he was moving about just fine at this point but it was good to see him again. 

It really hit home how much he's grown since I haven't seen him since he was 19 weeks and his whole wee little self fit on the screen and now just his head filled it up! His measurements were spot on (34+1) w/an estimated weight of 5lb3oz and he's head down (which I knew anyway because I can feel his hiccups). 

I don't think he was impressed with all of the attention he got today after doing his darn best to wiggle out of reach of the monitor, then gave the ultrasound wand an almighty kick, and to really drive it home, as soon as I left, he dropped down squishing my bladder and making it painful to walk!

Oh, I also mentioned to my OB that I'd been getting some painful BH lately and she told me that if I get more than 4 in one hour I need to be calling her until I at least reach 36 weeks! :shock: I know I've had at least that many before within one hr but I thought that it was normal :shrug: so have just waited them out!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i get really sore back/ribs on my right side sometimes i have to slouch back on the couch coz it hurts so bad! Well lots of pillows under my back and lean bak. Is that what u mean?


----------



## tiger

Erised said:


> I know that a couple of days ago someone said that they thought the first March baby had been born, and others responded that the girl was actually due in Feb.
> 
> Just found out that Waiting4Bump gave birth on the 17th of Jan, her little girl (Willow Grace) was born at 33 weeks 1day (due March 6th) weighing 4lbs 3oz.
> Read in the thread here: Pain? ... no other updates far as I'm aware.
> 
> So looks like there's at least 1 March Lamb out there already (even though I don't think she ever posted in this thread).


yep that was me!! i was pretty sure she was due in march, was hoping my maths was correct lol. :) 
that is really quite scary tho, im due march 8th!!! eek we are really getting close now arent we


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies thanxs for all the advise!!!! I seriously need to get a birthing ball, I've tried bouncing on the edge of the bed and lying on all fours with my bum in the air ( much to OHs amusement!!) I don't know if Lo is trying to move round by himself but I can feel him pushing out in all directions, like he's trying to get enough leverage to heave himself round. I'll need to read through the sites that some of you have recomended, as it went in one ear and out the other the first time I read them. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

just bumping the thread. Not got much to say. well i suppose i could mention...

* 40 days to go!!! *


----------



## lynnikins

my ds was breach at 30wks and turned 3 times fully before his due date so baby has plenty of time hun


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CormacksGirl said:


> Hi ladies thanxs for all the advise!!!! I seriously need to get a birthing ball, I've tried bouncing on the edge of the bed and lying on all fours with my bum in the air ( much to OHs amusement!!) I don't know if Lo is trying to move round by himself but I can feel him pushing out in all directions, like he's trying to get enough leverage to heave himself round. I'll need to read through the sites that some of you have recomended, as it went in one ear and out the other the first time I read them. Thanks again!!!!

Oh looks like you bumped the thread anyway. lol

Asda have 60 or 65 cm :shrug: gym balls for a fiver. They work just as well and from what i hear that is the right size as well.


----------



## lynnikins

i think mines a 65 im not sure lol, 
well im proud of myself, ive already got dinner on just need to do the rice later on and ive been to the supermarket and sorted out the stuff with everyone so that my tax return gets filed on time then all i will need to do is sort out paying whats due once they have it on file at HMRC, just got to wipe the peanut butter off of ds now and put him up to bed and wait for DH to get home to help me with the household chores and getting all the babystuff out of the loft so i can sort it out


----------



## starbucks101

Well done Lynnikins :) 

I've spent all day pouring over the internet and researching stuff for my new little enterprise, i'm absolutley petrified but hope the money is really going to help us get debt free this year!


----------



## thechaosismex

MW appointment today anddddd...Stubborn beanie is breech also! Looks like I'm doing handstands until my next appointment :rofl:


----------



## BabyHaines

thechaosismex said:


> MW appointment today anddddd...Stubborn beanie is breech also! Looks like I'm doing handstands until my next appointment :rofl:

Yip!! Get that arse in the air missy!!


----------



## thechaosismex

BabyHaines said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> MW appointment today anddddd...Stubborn beanie is breech also! Looks like I'm doing handstands until my next appointment :rofl:
> 
> Yip!! Get that arse in the air missy!!Click to expand...

:rofl:!


----------



## EmilysMommy10

I'm due March 2nd with a little girl! 
Only 3 more weeks and she'll be full term, can't wait!


----------



## brandonsgirl

omg im due march 1st and reading that was like :O OMG lol


----------



## Essence

Welcome to the team EmilysMommy10!!!


Well everyone Hubby is just finishing up wiping down the walls in the newly rebuilt baby room. Everything was torn apart and redone, to the point there were no walls! And now the drywall is all done, just cleaning the walls so that he can put up the first coat of Primer paint, then color! We chose a light purpley color (Hubbies fav color is purple, so we think it is close enough to a neutral color, Lol, as he didn't want anything like beige- he wanted it to be more 'childish' and 'fun' but it is a great color!) And we have come to the decision that on the walls, once they are done, we will be hand painting on The Lion King characters!! Ahh it will look so amazing!!

Hope everyone is feeling okay!


----------



## BabyHaines

Hello EM10 and welcome :)

Essence - your nursery plans sound lovely :) Would you believe my hubby is a builder (well, dryliner and plasterer mostly) and yet I have been waiting since October....!! Argh!!


----------



## mummydee

hi girls, how are you all?!

got my GTT results yesterday - all clear! hooray!!

welcome to emilysmommy!


----------



## lynnikins

owww , i have woken up with a sore head, ( no i wasnt drinking last night ) but everytime i blink it hurts and i cant raise my eyebrows caus the headache is focused behind them , its a pressure headache i think due to the weather i allways get them when its cloudy

last night had a massive panic over whos going to watch DS when im in hospital having the baby as all our family lives overseas, and both me and DH want me to have this baby in hospital due to the postbirth condition that ds had that got spotted just in time cause we were in hospital if we had been at home it wouldnt have been noticed in time and he would have needed a double blood transfusion. anyway for mine and the babys saftey i want to be in hospital otherwise id have a homebirth,


----------



## BabyHaines

mummydee said:


> hi girls, how are you all?!
> 
> got my GTT results yesterday - all clear! hooray!!
> 
> welcome to emilysmommy!

Yay!! xxxx


----------



## mummydee

lynnikins said:


> owww , i have woken up with a sore head, ( no i wasnt drinking last night ) but everytime i blink it hurts and i cant raise my eyebrows caus the headache is focused behind them , its a pressure headache i think due to the weather i allways get them when its cloudy
> 
> last night had a massive panic over whos going to watch DS when im in hospital having the baby as all our family lives overseas, and both me and DH want me to have this baby in hospital due to the postbirth condition that ds had that got spotted just in time cause we were in hospital if we had been at home it wouldnt have been noticed in time and he would have needed a double blood transfusion. anyway for mine and the babys saftey i want to be in hospital otherwise id have a homebirth,


have you managed to find someone to have him hon? friends nearby or a neighbour that you can trust? x


----------



## CormacksGirl

BabyHaines said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> MW appointment today anddddd...Stubborn beanie is breech also! Looks like I'm doing handstands until my next appointment :rofl:
> 
> Yip!! Get that arse in the air missy!!Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one waggling my arse in the air!!!!:rofl::rofl: Thanks DM2nd for the tip on the gym ball, going into asda this afternoon so will have a nosey!!! And welcome to all the new March Lambs!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Hi Girls, thought I'd check in with you all, havent been around for a week or so.

Antenatal class was really worth going to, and I fell a lot better about having seen where I will end up. Midwives all very nice and friendly. 32 wk appointment and all was well, baby is head down now and the measurements are back on track too.

Had a rough couple of days midweek, the baby was constantly rolling around and wouldnt give me a break but quieter today. Trying to make light of it though, everytime the little bum rolls over we've taken to saying "I see you baby....shaking that ass"  I've definately had a growth spurt, I feel massive now!

Experiencing pain throughout my left leg though, mainly knee joints achy and has today moved down my shin and into the ankle/top of foot when I walk. Thank goodness I finish work in 2 weeks time. Hope everyone is well.
xx


----------



## lynnikins

mummydee said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> owww , i have woken up with a sore head, ( no i wasnt drinking last night ) but everytime i blink it hurts and i cant raise my eyebrows caus the headache is focused behind them , its a pressure headache i think due to the weather i allways get them when its cloudy
> 
> last night had a massive panic over whos going to watch DS when im in hospital having the baby as all our family lives overseas, and both me and DH want me to have this baby in hospital due to the postbirth condition that ds had that got spotted just in time cause we were in hospital if we had been at home it wouldnt have been noticed in time and he would have needed a double blood transfusion. anyway for mine and the babys saftey i want to be in hospital otherwise id have a homebirth,
> 
> 
> have you managed to find someone to have him hon? friends nearby or a neighbour that you can trust? xClick to expand...


Nope not found anyone yet lol, most of our friends dont have children or those that do send them to nursery so they can work and we arent particulaly close to them, i want someone who knows enough about childcare to deal with any problems that might come up ( ie if hes teething and running a fever ) and confident enough to prepare meals and feed him etc.... and that knows him pretty well, my labour with him was long and when i did go into hospital at 11am then ds wasnt born till 2:45am the next day and dh didnt go home till nearly 5am,


----------



## lynnikins

bump,


----------



## gemini xo

so, how is everyone feeling now we're getting closer to March? I'm soo excited but even more nervous/scared :shrug:! I just can't wait to meet him now.. :cloud9:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Haha everytime i come to bump someone beats me to it lol

Hope you get things sorted Lynnikins. I would be in the same boat if this was my 2nd as well. I suppose my BIL would take the kid but he is single and busy so I would prefer my SIL do it because she has 2 kids but she has fallen out with us. I hope I have more people to help when baby #2 comes along. My husband and I hate the idea of meeting new parents to be and all that fake socialising but I am very open to the idea of happening upon a couple who we get on with naturally. I hope that happens for us. All the friends he had previously are party people and the ones with kids are very very much NOT people I would leave a hamster with let alone a child. So needless to say now that our partying days are all but over (well that sort of partying iykwim) we dont see them much so dont have any friends really :(

Anyway I wish you luck


----------



## DueMarch2nd

gemini xo said:


> so, how is everyone feeling now we're getting closer to March? I'm soo excited but even more nervous/scared :shrug:! I just can't wait to meet him now.. :cloud9:

I know, especially with that one girl being due 6 March and having her baby and now alibaba who I am sure was due 28 Feb if i remember correctly having hers, it feels so much closer because the people due around my EDD are having healthy babies already. Just brings into perspective how close I am. Only 2 weeks and 3 days til full term for me. 

I have really started realising the fact that I will be going into labour. Hard to explain, I always knew I would and it doesnt bother me but now I know that soon I will be doing all I have prepared for and it is (i dont know the word, scary is close but it isnt the word I want) I am just going on and on and not able to actually word what i mean properly. Sorry girls :shrug::wacko::dohh:


----------



## thechaosismex

Woke up this morning to the mother of all OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW period pain esque pain! Dont know if it was BH as I havent had any that I've realised..but if contractions are as painful as that was I am now panicking....!!!!!!


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> I have really started realising the fact that I will be going into labour. Hard to explain, I always knew I would and it doesnt bother me but now I know that soon I will be doing all I have prepared for and it is (i dont know the word, scary is close but it isnt the word I want) I am just going on and on and not able to actually word what i mean properly. Sorry girls :shrug::wacko::dohh:

I don't think I have realized it yet. I am starting to grasp that there is a baby inside of me since by now I can distinguish the little mans bodyparts...but that I have to actually push him out...will probably hit me cold stone once labor is starting. Maybe it is good that way though, I can't get really scared as I am rather in complete denial. :rofl:


----------



## Mum2be0322

Hi im due march 22nd a little scared and nervous at the same time


----------



## gemini9961

I had my 32 week appt. yesterday and I measuring 2 weeks ahead. I'm not entirely worried, the doctor didn't seem either. I am however beginning to wonder if the baby comes 2 weeks early or even early at all, the thought kind of freaks me out. I have had the due date March 17th in my head all along and to think of anything earlier is a little daunting. I guess we'll see as the weeks go on and my appt's become more frequent. My next appt is February 5th, the day before my baby shower.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Mum2be0322 said:


> Hi im due march 22nd a little scared and nervous at the same time

Welcome 

Where abouts in detroit are you from? I am originally from "downriver" Southgate


----------



## MiissMuffet

thechaosismex said:


> Woke up this morning to the mother of all OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW period pain esque pain! Dont know if it was BH as I havent had any that I've realised..but if contractions are as painful as that was I am now panicking....!!!!!!

I hope u r ok hun :hugs: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mum2be0322 said:


> Hi im due march 22nd a little scared and nervous at the same time

:hi: x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Had my baby shower today and had a blast! I'm eager for my appointment on Wed, although I'm sure I'm going to find out I gained at least 83 pounds between appointments! 

We have finally started on baby's room (it was being used for storage...big mess) and have gotten my desk and a bookshelf of mine moved over into our room and everything almost cleared out enough we can put the crib together as soon as we find someone who can haul the crib to our house for us. I'm so proud of my OH as he finally seems to grasp the urgency of getting things done! He seems really eager for the little man to get here and I am too. I would be perfectly happy for him to arrive as soon as I hit 37 weeks, although my Dr. classes full term at 36 because I just can't wait to meet him. I'm soooo impatient. I got a ton of diapers today and can't wait to start setting up the changing table, etc.


----------



## Kel127

I had my baby shower last weekend and got alot of great stuff, so now his room is almost ready. We even finally decided on a name! 
Now we just need to wait for our little man!


----------



## mummydee

Hi girls,

Finally had a decent night sleep last night - between 8/9 hours - blissss!! woke up with a rotten sore throat tho :(

Anyway... my friend from Feb Lovebugs had her baby boy at 37+3 last night... thank god she didnt go to term as he was 7lbs 8ozs already! both doing well!

Its given me the kick up the bum I need to go out today and get the stuff bought for my hospital bag at least! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh I hope your sore throat gets better x 

I think I might be getting the beginnings of SPD :-( I noticed yesterday that I felt a bit 'saddle sore' but the aching is more at the top of my inside thighs than anywhere else. Thought it was just general aching until I was taking my trousers off to go to bed and that hurt a bit more than it should. Any chance it's just baby's head moving down? Or do I resign myself to the fact it's probably SPD and probably going to get worse?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Had a rather eventful day today. I just finished baby's room, which i wasn't going to do but now I have and i love it :thumbup:
I posted some pics of my new stuff in my journal I'll pop them on here too :thumbup:

I caved and bought the nappybag I really wanted :shock:

:dance:

https://i50.tinypic.com/2d9ntpz.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/30vga3c.jpg

OH's mum also put a lay-buy deposit on the bouncer I wanted. i was going to get it in a few weeks but there was only one left :happydance: It was a tossup between a few but this one had the nicest, sofest material, the other ones were quite rough so that won it for us :happydance:

https://i45.tinypic.com/2uf94s8.jpg

:thumbup:

OH's mum also bought baby a soft toy doll. her 1st doll:cloud9:

https://i45.tinypic.com/30mswaq.jpg

:flower:
:kiss:


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

DueMarch2nd said:


> gemini xo said:
> 
> 
> so, how is everyone feeling now we're getting closer to March? I'm soo excited but even more nervous/scared :shrug:! I just can't wait to meet him now.. :cloud9:
> 
> I know, *especially with that one girl being due 6 March and having her baby *and now alibaba who I am sure was due 28 Feb if i remember correctly having hers, it feels so much closer because the people due around my EDD are having healthy babies already. Just brings into perspective how close I am. Only 2 weeks and 3 days til full term for me.
> 
> I have really started realising the fact that I will be going into labour. Hard to explain, I always knew I would and it doesnt bother me but now I know that soon I will be doing all I have prepared for and it is (i dont know the word, scary is close but it isnt the word I want) I am just going on and on and not able to actually word what i mean properly. Sorry girls :shrug::wacko::dohh:Click to expand...


Oh wow..who was that? Eek, Im also due 6th March and feeling very unprepared if something should happen now.


----------



## thechaosismex

MiissMuffet said:


> Had a rather eventful day today. I just finished baby's room, which i wasn't going to do but now I have and i love it :thumbup:
> I posted some pics of my new stuff in my journal I'll pop them on here too :thumbup:
> 
> I caved and bought the nappybag I really wanted :shock:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2d9ntpz.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/30vga3c.jpg
> 
> OH's mum also put a lay-buy deposit on the bouncer I wanted. i was going to get it in a few weeks but there was only one left :happydance: It was a tossup between a few but this one had the nicest, sofest material, the other ones were quite rough so that won it for us :happydance:
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/2uf94s8.jpg
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> OH's mum also bought baby a soft toy doll. her 1st doll:cloud9:
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/30mswaq.jpg
> 
> :flower:
> :kiss:


Oh I loveeeeee that raggy doll!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

EmmaMarch2010 I cant remember the name of the girl, it was spoke about a few pages ago lol She never posted in this thread and I dont really recognise her but an early lamb nonetheless. 

We ordered our carpet for the nursery last week and it is in the store now. We had to wait because we got a nicer kind than we expected to get because we fell in love with it. I will post pics when nursery is done. And that is finally in the near future :cloud9: I just cant wait to get it all set up :) 
I am wondering if nesting is finally kicking in as well. I have been keeping the house tidier lately but i didnt think of it as nesting, just that it is easier to keep the house tidy (especially as pregnant as I am lol) than clean a dirty house iykwim. But last night I really wanted to get up and clean the bathroom but I was shattered and needed sleep. I kept my husband up talking about all that needs done in the 5 weeks and a cpl days til EDD and the 2 weeks n a cpl days til full term and I ended up falling asleep thinking about bleaching the toilet. Which in fact, I wanna go do now so I will lol


----------



## Sparky0207

Ahhhh hospital bag, really need to start thinking about that!

Anyone else due in March have a breech baby? Got told at 34 week appt that shes breech so starting to have a panic now!

Not long left for us now girls, wonder who'll be first?


----------



## girl friday

DH has finished painting the nursery last week. This has meant that now the paint is dry, today he could put up the blackout blind, we ordered the carpet today too (and have a sample to make sure we get curtains and a light fitting to match)!

Hopefully the carpet won't take long, the guy who came to measure it said that he will order it tomorrow and the store had 2 deliveries a week, Tuesday and Friday. We want a Saturday or Sunday fitting cos we both work full time so hopefully within 2 weeks we will have the carpet and will just be waiting for nursery furniture to be delivered!

I have my hospital bag, and I am pretty sure I have everything I need to go in it, I just haven't packed it yet! lol! I may do that tonight after doing the ironing.


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Thanks DueMarch2nd, I will check around the forum. Nesting has kicked in for me too. I've made a list of to do's when my maternity leave begins, things I've been avoiding for a while like finally getting to the bottom of my washing basket, cleaning the cooker and cupboards etc. Its funny how this instinct kicks in, I guess I feel that these things will probably NEVER get seen to once the baby takes up all my time! Have been on a baby spending spree today and picked up quite a bit for the babies room. Am also contemplating buying a nursing chair, Babies R Us had a lovely comfy chair that I didnt want to get out of for about £150. Anyone seen others they could recommend?


----------



## Seity

I'm definitely not nesting at all. If the baby came today, he'd wind up sleeping in a drawer in our room -lol. I hate shopping, so I haven't bought anything yet. Everything we have has been given to us and luckily covers a lot of the basics. Maybe in another month it'll kick in.


----------



## greenlady

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Am also contemplating buying a nursing chair, Babies R Us had a lovely comfy chair that I didnt want to get out of for about £150. Anyone seen others they could recommend?

I wanted a nice chair too, I didn't like the nursing chairs I'd seen as such so we got this one from IKEA https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S99860982
after seeing some people recommend it on here. You can get all different covers I just went for the natural. Also they're even cheaper if you don't get the rocking version and still very comfy.

I think I'm doing a gradual nesting thing, just making the house all cosy bit by bit and buying small things little bit at a time. The big things mostly we have been given so thankfully that hasn't caused a panic. I haven't gone crazy with cleaning or anything and haven't really thought about a hospital bag yet. I think the nesting thing is kind connected to mental preparation as well, perhaps we just all have different ways of approaching it..?

Happy sunday everyone! x


----------



## greenlady

Seity said:


> I'm definitely not nesting at all. If the baby came today, he'd wind up sleeping in a drawer in our room -lol. I hate shopping, so I haven't bought anything yet. Everything we have has been given to us and luckily covers a lot of the basics. Maybe in another month it'll kick in.

Reminds me of a funny story I heard today from my in-laws, Friends of theirs had their third baby, and the day after they brought him home they woke up and couldn't find the baby anywhere... turns out they'd put him in a drawer (it was probably the 70s) and the draw was closed and they'd forgotten where they'd put him! Bizarre! :wacko:


----------



## Seity

greenlady said:


> Reminds me of a funny story I heard today from my in-laws, Friends of theirs had their third baby, and the day after they brought him home they woke up and couldn't find the baby anywhere... turns out they'd put him in a drawer (it was probably the 70s) and the draw was closed and they'd forgotten where they'd put him! Bizarre! :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## Hattie80

Helllooooo. I'm due March 22nd with my first blue bump. Can't wait, I'm so impatient to meet him. Hope next 8 wks fly by.... Good luck 2 all other March mums-2-b xx


----------



## thechaosismex

Sparky0207 said:


> Ahhhh hospital bag, really need to start thinking about that!
> 
> Anyone else due in March have a breech baby? Got told at 34 week appt that shes breech so starting to have a panic now!
> 
> Not long left for us now girls, wonder who'll be first?

Meee sparky!!! she better blooody turn by my 36 week appointment! :dohh:


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Thanks Greenlady, those Ikea chairs have a better choice of colour than Babies R Us.


----------



## lynnikins

this week i really need to crack on and at least prepare the downstiars for having a new baby around that way then we can focus on upstiars when dh is home for a couple of days next and get the stuff we need done done


----------



## BLUEBELLMUMMY

can i join!hehe!

Im due 27th march with our first, a little princess!
Cant wait now and hoping she will be a bit early!


----------



## louandbump

Hi everyone i'm due March 28th and really scaired because this is my first and whats even more nerve wracking is i have type 1 diabetes which is now under controll thankyou docs at the hosp lol


----------



## Erised

Wow, can't believe we still have a bunch of ladies joining us ... welcome to all! =) 
Hope pregnancy has been kind to you so far and that you'll be able to enjoy the last few weeks before meeting your little ones at last. 

I'm so double on waiting for my little girl. I really, really, really do not want to go overdue. I've had the easiest pregnancy ever and still haven't got anything bothering me, but am just scared of going overdue due to stories I've read on here that didn't have a happy ending. I'd love for my girl to be born between 37 - 39 weeks, but at the same time I know I'll hit 37 weeks in just 2.5 weeks and that seems awfully close! Any other ladies that can't seem to make up their mind?

Someone asked earlier what the name was of the March Mummy that has given birth already, it's Waiting4Bump

I really need to clean out our room (where baby will be staying as we don't have a spare room)... right now there would be no room for her. We've got everything set up already, but it's covered in her clothes, our clothes, blankets and who knows what. Just a tip in general, but I haven't felt like cleaning it. 
I've still got to buy a baby bath as well, hoping to get away with not buying a stand (we have 'kraamzorg' here, which is pretty much a health visitor that will visit daily after birth, and their list requires you to have a bath stand). Need bath stuff like lotions, shampoo, nappy rash cream etc too ... though am I right in saying that you don't tend to use shampoo & bathing lotion for the first few weeks? Thought it was just water for now. 

So, to do still...

- Buy all the remaining items
- Wash the baby's clothes + re-usable nappies
- Pack my own hospital bag
- Pack babies hospital bag and figure out what she'll be wearing
- Clean the room so she can actually fit in the moses basket
- Prepare my room in case of home labour, just a precaution (say watertight sheets etc)
- Buy stuff for DIY 'birth cards' and make them


----------



## mummydee

welcome to the newbies.....

good offer on @ Boots at the moment if anyone is interested

Huggies Newborn Changetime Box
- contains 2 x packs of newborn nappies
- one pack of sensitive/pure wipes
- one pack of disposable changing mats

reduced from £10.99 to £5.50 :) bargainous!!!


As for nesting - I'd love to if my 3yr old would co-operate and go to bed on time so I could get things done, a wall of tiredness has hit! I have no motivation!


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh that is a good offer. 
I read that asda has some very good offers too


----------



## BabyHaines

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies :) xxxx


----------



## starbucks101

Welcome new ladies!! 

Ive just dragged the, baby bouncer, baby playmat & streliser out from the cupboard to put out now, I want to get my toddler used to having the baby stuff out and around before bubs arrives :) 

I love love our bouncer its not the most snazzy one in the world but its SUCH a nice colour!! We brought it from Mamas and Papa's but they dont sell it anymore! this is the only one of it i can find: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAMAS-PAPAS-..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL?hash=item2304be7bd6


----------



## MiissMuffet

welcome newbies :hi:

I set up LO's bedroom last night. i can't stop going in and looking at it :cloud9: x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

louandbump what colour is your bump??

Welcome to all the march mummies :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MiissMuffet said:


> welcome newbies :hi:
> 
> I set up LO's bedroom last night. i can't stop going in and looking at it :cloud9: x

Ooooh lets see some piccies then :D


----------



## hivechild

Welcome to all the newcomers! :hi:

My mum is going to be here in 2 weeks, so even though we've got 5 weeks until the wee monkey's due date, I have a lot less time to actually get the house in order. Eek!


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Good morning ladies

33 Weeks for me today!!! :happydance:
Is anyone else's LO trying to beat them up from the inside? My bump feels so bruised lately. I love the fact that he's moving so much but ooooowww!!! Also, the top of my uterus feels so stretched and sore, it feels like its burning it's that stretched!! Crikey, I just cant wait for him to be here now. Apart from that I feel perfect :haha:
How are the rest of you holding up?
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_20.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the new ladies

idloveapink1, yes my lo is always trying to beat me up from the inside it doesnt help that ds is doing the same from the outside, i really neededd more sleep last night im soo tired right now arrgh, oh well will have to somehow make it till ds's naptime then i can rest for a bit


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Aaaw Lynnikins, I can sympathise about the lack of sleep thing. I haven't had a full nights sleep since I've been pregnant. I'm constantly tired now but it almost feels normal these days :wacko:. I cant imagine feeling this way with a toddler though as my son is 10 now. I haven't worked during this pregnancy so I feel very lucky that if I need a quiet day I just have one. I hope you can have a nice wee snooze soon hun :hugs: x


----------



## mummydee

owwwwwwwwwwwww really bad periody pains today :(


----------



## Emskins

Hi ladies!

Welcome to all the new ladies as well.

mummydee, hope you are feeling Ok!?

I am exhausted today as we had our english speaking antenal classes all day Sat and Sunday this weekend. I was soo tired last night I fell asleep at 8pm on the couch! I feel quite a bit better after the classes as we learned some breathing techniques as well as good positions for early labour as well as during birth which will obviosly depend on whether you have had an epidural or not. The midwife also spent a lot of time talking about once the baby was home/breastfeeding and stuff, really useful. 

We are also one hoop closer to having all the paperwork we need to get a swiss birth certifcate one baby is here, feeling much better!

Hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My "antenatal classes" are an hour every monday for 4 or 5 weeks and we went the last 2 weeks but they are useless. They are called "parentcraft classes" and the first week they spoke about breastfeeding but only covered the basics the nect week they spoke about normal labour and switched off the video before explaining the 3rd stage option (natural or injection thing) and I know about it but some women there didnt even know what a tens machine was so that would have benefitted them knowing their options so we are not going anymore. My husband is learning more from a book i got him anyways. This week would have been about induction and c sections and stuff but like i say they cover the very basics and i feel the basics are not worth my time. I wish it was a better class but to get better ones i would need to sign up and at this stage it is too late. I wish i would have known sooner they would be useless, i thought at least my husband would learn something.


----------



## jay.92

Afternoon March Lambs :thumbup:

Hows Everyone doing?. I had another midwife appointment today I can get a check everyweek now and some weeks I get two checks a week just as I am a teen. They do the same things but I like to know whats happening to baby every week. 

Todays Midwife appointment went really well sorted out the classes and hospital tour they start next week and as mine are teen classes again I get lots of free samples which are a bonus!! :happydance: 
My little one is at brim could anyone explain what that means and is it to early I am only 34+6 days :shrug:. She found heartbeat straight away normally the little madam dont like to be found or kicks the machine.
Was quite happy with this midwife the rest have normally been in a rush to get rid of me. The last one hated me! Just as I am a teenager!. I am 17, 18 next week and I do have a good head on my shoulders I dont deserve to be judged just for being pregnant we are not all the same!. :nope:

Emm finished all baby bits finally just waiting on our icandy to be delivered but we got car seat just as midwife said she could be coming early and I got my hospital bag and changing bag I fell in love with mothercare they got a huge sale on in my one so we shopped and shopped quite naughty :blush:.​


----------



## lynnikins

im heading off to bed for my nap in a min just checking emails and news headlines first and if my friend doesnt talk to me im going to get some sleep caus i need it, DS has been not himself today i think he misses having the twins we were staying with to play with as we dont get out much due to me being tired and suffering from spd,


----------



## blondeNklutzi

mummydee said:


> owwwwwwwwwwwww really bad periody pains today :(

Hope you feel better!

I woke up this morning about 3 AM and had such horrible tummy cramps that I initially thought I was in labor! Turns out I just have horrible diarrhea:wacko: (sorry, TMI) and was nauseous until about 6. Had a couple of pretty miserable BH but nothing else. Now I'm just wishing my back would stop hurting!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I think I noticed a BH last night. I got out of bed to go to the toilet and my bump was sore and i guess it was tight but its hard to tell since it seems tight all the time these days. But it hurt more at the top half of my bump and i expected it would hurt at the bottom :shrug: it didnt hurt when i laid back down again. 

BH or not??


----------



## blondeNklutzi

My BHs don't always hurt, but when they do, they hurt at the top and bottom. It really seems to depend on where and how LO is lying. If his bum is sticking out it usually hurts right where it is, lol.


----------



## CocoaOne

How are your pains now mummydee?

I'm still not sure if I've had BH yet.....

On a completely pointless note, I've just notcied that I'm in the second to last box on my ticker!! Scary stuff. My boss was just telling me how her son came very unexpectedly at 34 weeks (perfectly healthy 5lber). Still doesn't seem real that she could be here any time soon - and I STILL haven't decided on a name!


----------



## lynnikins

i know i realised today that its less than 4wks now till the baby is classed as full term and in my mind its welcome to arrive anytime from then onwards


----------



## JessiHD

I think the baby is bruisning me from the inside!! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Erised

I felt a little sore yesterday, like indeed being bruised on the inside. Not all over, just small spots where she was sticking out most. I can't feel any kicks, so don't know if it was from that ... don't think so as it was mostly where her bum is, so probably just stretched a little too far and bruised me or something. It felt odd anyway, but not too uncomfortable unless putting pressure on it. 

My antenatal classes are every Thursday for 2 hours, 9 classes in total + 1 'return evening' to show off your babies. I won't make the last one as it's after my DD (was supposed to be ON my due date, but she booked a holiday delaying it all by a week). Missed the first class due to having been very ill the day before, and the next 2 classes we haven't really learned a thing. We considered not going again, but having paid £150 for it I don't want to waste it.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

lynnikins said:


> i know i realised today that its less than 4wks now till the baby is classed as full term and in my mind its welcome to arrive anytime from then onwards

I only have two! Eeeep!


----------



## starbucks101

My mum has so kindly described it as "like a having a fish hook in each side and a brick hanging off it...." << haha I love my mum! 

I'm in so much pain all the time now its horrible!! Cant wait for it to be over now! What baby bits are you guys having downstairs? 

We've put the bouncer and the gym out already for DD1 to get used to them being around, bless her she kept going upto them this morning and saying "baby goes in there mummy"


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah that's so cute starbucks! My little niece keeps telling everyone i've got a baby in my belly. So adorable!


----------



## mummydee

thanks guys, they have eased off a bit... he had a wiggle this afternoon so hopefully he moved and thats what helped, but he has been a bit quieter today (she says as he just starts jabbing her rib cage)... I'm alternating a lot between.... tmi alert... conspitation and the other so think my IBS is playing me up, as well as having BHs and little dude in an awkward position! typical male he is I'm sure!

CocoaOne.... dont say that about second to last box, I havent looked at the boxes in ages, but its true! Eeeep!

Jessi - I feel pretty bruised and battered too hon! not nice!

Here is my bump pic from today, thought I would share!

https://i47.tinypic.com/ta6g7b.jpg


----------



## mummydee

ooh meant to say, got a growth scan on Thurs again... he was 2lb 5oz at 26wks, anyone care to guess for this time around?!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am the same as all of you with the feeling bruised but it is only at my ribs area not all over thankfully


----------



## Kerrie-x

CocoaOne said:


> Ah that's so cute starbucks! My little niece keeps telling everyone i've got a baby in my belly. So adorable!

Haha bless, i went to the coffee morning here the other day, and one of the mums said to her daughter (2 years old) 'Shes got a baby in her belly' and she just looked really stunned, and i said do you want to feel, she just touched my belly and moved really quick bless her xx


----------



## enola

Hello everyone! Can I join in with March mummies please?
I'm due 20th March with a blue bump (Daniel James Stevenson!) :) x


----------



## CocoaOne

enola said:


> Hello everyone! Can I join in with March mummies please?
> I'm due 20th March with a blue bump (Daniel James Stevenson!) :) x

Hello! 

Is anyone else really struggling with names for their LO? I keep deciding on one and then changing my mind. I love Isabelle and Amelia, but there are so many at the moment and I want something slightly less common and nothing I find sounds pretty enough. I'm loving Maya at the moment, but I'm not sure if it goes with our last name and whether people will pronounce it right. Such a hard decision- pregnancy brains aren't made to cope with this kind of decision!


----------



## Kerrie-x

We had Isabelle Grace, but decided on Maddison Grace instead, i Love Evie too, Maya is lovely xx


----------



## vegasbaby

34 weeks today and still not sure on names either. Perhaps DH and I are so indecisive since we don't know if it is a boy or a girl. I love the name Amelia, but DH nixed it as he knew a girl with that name growing up that he was not fond of. Your other names are also very pretty. You can always wait until she is here to see which name suits her best. I think we will have a list of names we like and see what fits.


----------



## mummydee

we still havent picked a name hon or even come anywhere close!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Glad it's not just me! I had a name that I loved (Imogen) but OH can't stand it!


----------



## hivechild

Hi to Enola! :hi:

As for names, we're still undecided! We have a short list that keeps changing and probably won't settle on one until after the wee monkey is born. :shrug: Since we're not telling people his name until after he's born anyway, it makes it easier for me to answer honestly that 'no we haven't decided on a name yet!'


----------



## BabyHaines

Good evening you lovely lot :)
I hope we are all well??
I have just got back from my last ante-natal class. A very enjoyable evening, we have such a laugh, I think I'm gonna miss them!!
I had my MW check (34wk) beforehand and she thinks bubs has dropped a little - yay!! as my FH measurement is less than last week (38cm, wad 40cm last week).
However, she also said that although she is very happy to book me in fir a homebirth, she will keep an eye on the size of bubs, incase she still thinks he's big, in which case I will aim for hospital, as a larger baby may mean an increased risk of shoulder dystocia. (However, she will refer me for a scan if she thinks he/she is big).
So, am feeling happy, but am also not going to try and get my heart set on a particular birthplan as it may be subject to change.
xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

We have a favourite name and a short list of names but i refuse to choose till I have him in my arms lol It is much less pressure anyways.

For a girl my favourite is Sienna but I cant use it since our last name is Miller :haha: I struggled with girls names before we knew he was a he and my boys names list has always been long and growing lol


----------



## evilnurse101

:happydance: Ahoy hoy!! Hope this site doesn't doesn't involve newbie hazing or else I'm in trouble haha. Thought I'd join the March crew and see whats shakin. I'm due March 11 and do not know the sex (yellow bump for the list?) Pardon me if it takes a while to get used to the set up and lingo here. I'll catch on sooner or later! Feel free to throw out a hey! I'm pretty easy going and like to meet new people. Especially those who won't mind chatting with me on those days where I freak out as a first time parent! Look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## BabyHaines

Hello EN (loving the name!! lol!!)
Welcome to the forum and to the lovely March Lambs thread :)
Congratulations on your yellow bump :) xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

DueMarch2nd said:


> We have a favourite name and a short list of names but i refuse to choose till I have him in my arms lol It is much less pressure anyways.
> 
> For a girl my favourite is Sienna but I cant use it since our last name is Miller :haha: I struggled with girls names before we knew he was a he and my boys names list has always been long and growing lol

lol @ Sienna Miller - what a fantastic name!!
I think you've got the right idea with waiting 'til he's born to choose if you're feeling undecided. I know people who have named their babies and then really regretted their name choices and one couple did change the name.
We are pretty settled on a boys name, but have a couple of options for a girl. I also keep hearing nice names and thinking 'ooooh, that can be added to our list!!' xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

evilnurse101 said:


> :happydance: Ahoy hoy!! Hope this site doesn't doesn't involve newbie hazing or else I'm in trouble haha. Thought I'd join the March crew and see whats shakin. I'm due March 11 and do not know the sex (yellow bump for the list?) Pardon me if it takes a while to get used to the set up and lingo here. I'll catch on sooner or later! Feel free to throw out a hey! I'm pretty easy going and like to meet new people. Especially those who won't mind chatting with me on those days where I freak out as a first time parent! Look forward to hearing from you!!

Heeeyy!! :hi: :hugs: x


----------



## mummydee

when we had DD we took shortlists into the hospital (we didnt know the colour!) and then picked off of those when we saw what she looked like!

obv we know this is a little dude this time, but we'll still be shortlisting rather than making a definite decision until we see him! x


----------



## Emskins

We also have a shortlist of names that keeps changing, I am not sure if any of the names on the list will be a name we even go with, so difficult! 

My hospital wants us to provide a boy name and girl name on arrival at the hospital but I asked the midwife at the antenatal class and she said they prefer you to do that but you don't have to-thank goodness, I want to see my little one first before naming them.


----------



## starbucks101

we've picked for boy and girl, i know im a pink bump but ive still got a niggly feeling im going to have a boy!! I don't know why...


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ok, so it is 3 a.m. right now and what am I doing? Cleaning up the baby's room. I really hope my neighbor (we live in a duplex) understands that this absolutely MUST be done tonight, really it must. And I just scared OH when I was walking down the stairs and fell on my bottom. Didn't land hard enough to hurt anything, just twist my ankle and get a bad case of carpet burn on my wrist! OWIE!

Now I'm off to start a load of laundry and I think scrub the bathtub.


----------



## mummydee

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ok, so it is 3 a.m. right now and what am I doing? Cleaning up the baby's room. I really hope my neighbor (we live in a duplex) understands that this absolutely MUST be done tonight, really it must. And I just scared OH when I was walking down the stairs and fell on my bottom. Didn't land hard enough to hurt anything, just twist my ankle and get a bad case of carpet burn on my wrist! OWIE!
> 
> Now I'm off to start a load of laundry and I think scrub the bathtub.


cor nesting much??!!!

be careful on the stairs babe!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

mummydee said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so it is 3 a.m. right now and what am I doing? Cleaning up the baby's room. I really hope my neighbor (we live in a duplex) understands that this absolutely MUST be done tonight, really it must. And I just scared OH when I was walking down the stairs and fell on my bottom. Didn't land hard enough to hurt anything, just twist my ankle and get a bad case of carpet burn on my wrist! OWIE!
> 
> Now I'm off to start a load of laundry and I think scrub the bathtub.
> 
> 
> cor nesting much??!!!
> 
> be careful on the stairs babe!Click to expand...

Well, my bathtub is now the cleanest it has ever been I think. The funny thing is, I was just arguing with my OH before I posted that really it's not nesting, things just needed cleaned. I finally conceded to him that maybe it is when he pointed out that most people are not up at nearly 4 am trying to scrub a shadow off the bathtub :haha:. Aaaaaand now he is making me go to bed after refusing to carry any laundry down the stairs for me because I "need to get some rest and so does he."


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww your OH is right though hun you do need to rest. But i know how it feels not to be able to sleep. However im currently back living with my dad and his GF so when i cant sleep i have no option but to just lay there and try lol. If i wake them up i will know about it lol. She has to have her own way if you know what i mean :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Blondenklutzi... you are lucky you can bend enough to do the bathtub, I had to have my husband do it the other day because it is too much bending for me :( Plus he has good muscles that get the bath extra clean :D

But we got the babys room carpeted yesterday and now i have had a good start at it and am so glad :cloud9: I will finish soon and post pics. I am so in love with it so far

I have noticed my bump in the way soooo much lately and it isnt as big of a problem at home but in public i forget and it is slightly embarrassing. At burger king the other day I went to sit in a booth and the second i bent to shimmy in i realised NOPE!!! and my bump was touching the table so had to switch with my husband (it had a booth on one side and chairs on the other) Then we were in a shop and I dropped something small and went to pick it up and got an inch from it and couldnt reach :haha: Had to stand up and ask hubby to pick it up :dohh: If drop small things at home i can bend if need be but it isnt pretty the position i need to get in :haha: :blush:


----------



## CormacksGirl

evilnurse101 said:


> :happydance: Ahoy hoy!! Hope this site doesn't doesn't involve newbie hazing or else I'm in trouble haha. Thought I'd join the March crew and see whats shakin. I'm due March 11 and do not know the sex (yellow bump for the list?) Pardon me if it takes a while to get used to the set up and lingo here. I'll catch on sooner or later! Feel free to throw out a hey! I'm pretty easy going and like to meet new people. Especially those who won't mind chatting with me on those days where I freak out as a first time parent! Look forward to hearing from you!!

Welcome over!!:hi: The Girls are all nice on here!! 
Feel free to freak out,:argh: most of us do, first time mum or not!!lol Don't be scared to ask questions that's what we're here for!!
I'm a first timer too and am currently 35 weeks today!!! :happydance: Really starting to get in a bit of a panic now as I still have so much to do, but I'm sure I'll be fine!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

When are you girls getting *YOUR* rooms ready for LO?? I only need to move a few things around and put the moses basket in and a few bits but I just wonder if i should bother having it ready in advance or if that isnt something that can be done when he arrives. What are you all doing?


----------



## surprisemummy

DueMarch2nd said:


> Blondenklutzi... you are lucky you can bend enough to do the bathtub, I had to have my husband do it the other day because it is too much bending for me :( Plus he has good muscles that get the bath extra clean :D
> 
> But we got the babys room carpeted yesterday and now i have had a good start at it and am so glad :cloud9: I will finish soon and post pics. I am so in love with it so far
> 
> I have noticed my bump in the way soooo much lately and it isnt as big of a problem at home but in public i forget and it is slightly embarrassing. At burger king the other day I went to sit in a booth and the second i bent to shimmy in i realised NOPE!!! and my bump was touching the table so had to switch with my husband (it had a booth on one side and chairs on the other) Then we were in a shop and I dropped something small and went to pick it up and got an inch from it and couldnt reach :haha: Had to stand up and ask hubby to pick it up :dohh: If drop small things at home i can bend if need be but it isnt pretty the position i need to get in :haha: :blush:

hehe i can completely sympathise with u on the ugly bending positions! my OH give sme the strangest looks when im bending to pick something up lol xx


----------



## surprisemummy

DueMarch2nd said:


> When are you girls getting *YOUR* rooms ready for LO?? I only need to move a few things around and put the moses basket in and a few bits but I just wonder if i should bother having it ready in advance or if that isnt something that can be done when he arrives. What are you all doing?

my room got shifted about last week, but im a messy bugger and still have a lot of clearing out to do so we had to get it done now before i get too big lol. still not got the crib up yet, im not sure when to do it to be honest, if i put it up now ill get to excited :) xx


----------



## xLaurax

Hello lovely ladies, thought I'd better join this thread as I'm on the other one.

I'm laura, 22 and mummy to ollie. I'm due 22nd march but I have a c-section booked for the 15th due to a previous section with ollie as he was breech. My growth scan yesterday also showed that our little lady is indeed breech even though my midwife insists she wasn't, I knew as movements weren't as much and was getting hiccups in my ribs lol.

Anyway I think that's enough from me now, hope your all doing well? Xxx


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ok, so it is 3 a.m. right now and what am I doing? Cleaning up the baby's room. I really hope my neighbor (we live in a duplex) understands that this absolutely MUST be done tonight, really it must. And I just scared OH when I was walking down the stairs and fell on my bottom. Didn't land hard enough to hurt anything, just twist my ankle and get a bad case of carpet burn on my wrist! OWIE!
> 
> Now I'm off to start a load of laundry and I think scrub the bathtub.

OH I am glad you are ok!! It does sound a bit scary falling down then stairs. 
How do you manage to scrub the bathtub still? There is no way I could do that...just not enough mobility. Also...I have not had any true sleepless nights yet, wonder if I ever will, really enjoying my sleep too much.


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> When are you girls getting *YOUR* rooms ready for LO?? I only need to move a few things around and put the moses basket in and a few bits but I just wonder if i should bother having it ready in advance or if that isnt something that can be done when he arrives. What are you all doing?

We won't finish LO's room until a few months after as we are still building it :haha: Moved into a new house December 1st but never had the lower level done as the builder wanted too much money. So now my OH and his Dad are working their butts off on weekends and nights to get this finished hopefully by mid April. 
I don't think it is a big problem, just wanted to have all the dusty and loud work done before LO arrives and then he will be with us for the first little while anyway. We have everything set up in our bedroom for baby Sam, basinette, change table, reclining chair for BF .... clothes are all washed too, so I do feel pretty prepared :thumbup: Having a feeling LO might be early - maybe just wishful thinking (of course after 37 weeks!!) knowing my luck I will be the one to go over by 2 weeks and have my birthday stolen by LO :rofl:


----------



## julchen_79

Oh...of course a big Welcome to all the new ladies!! :hi:


----------



## lynnikins

my baby is having a growth spurt my stomach feels so streached and uncomfy and a bit sore i just want to suck it in and make it concave , its also making my skin itch arrrghh ,

welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## CocoaOne

Welcome to the new mummies!

My bump is sore too lynnikins. My belly button hurt soooo much last night! Got really bad backache today too and can't wait to finish work so I can get out of this chair!


----------



## brandonsgirl

ive been getting the achey bump feeling again. Everynow and again it gets really painful :(


----------



## lynnikins

the baby is head down with its back up one side and is using its fists and feet to beat up my other side


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know a lot of people say they want their LO here at 37 weeks but how about this to make you more anxious... I read in my pregnancy book for week 35 last night that _*99%*_ of babies born at this stage will survive and be healthy with minimal problems if any :flower: 

a whopping 99%!!!! That's bound to be as good as it gets really, i mean even full term babies cant be higher than 99%, right??

It is also strange to think that now the little baby in my tummy could be a perfectly functioning little human rather than a fetus iykwim


----------



## starbucks101

Yup ive read that too Due, Their Kidneys and liver are finally fully developed, i think all they do from then on is mature (organ wise) and put on baby fat!


----------



## brandonsgirl

its crazy isnt it!
I dont understand why the lungs are the last things to develop though.. i mean if baby would come early wouldnt you think it would make more sence to have like hair to develop last or something insted of something as important as lungs. 
But i agree it is amazing to think that Baby would be ok.


----------



## BabyHaines

xLaurax said:


> Hello lovely ladies, thought I'd better join this thread as I'm on the other one.
> 
> I'm laura, 22 and mummy to ollie. I'm due 22nd march but I have a c-section booked for the 15th due to a previous section with ollie as he was breech. My growth scan yesterday also showed that our little lady is indeed breech even though my midwife insists she wasn't, I knew as movements weren't as much and was getting hiccups in my ribs lol.
> 
> Anyway I think that's enough from me now, hope your all doing well? Xxx

Hello honey :)

Lovely to see you on the March Lambs thread - welcome over :)
Oh, how lovely that you have a date set already. It must really help (what with having Ollie to think about too).
I am without a car at the moment, as Danny has it, but if you fancy popping over for lunch one day, just let me know.
Xxxx


----------



## vegasbaby

So I don't know about the rest of you, but I am really starting to get concerned about this whole birth thing. I keep seeing photos of friends and family's newborns or even those on BnB and I wonder how on earth that is going to make its way out of you know where. :nope: Furthermore at 34 weeks this baby is supposed to be about 18 inches long and 5lbs. That already seems huge and I've got six more weeks to go. Yikes!


----------



## xLaurax

Hey sweetie, I was gonna text you and see if your ok! Are you free on Friday? Not doing anything plus James gets paid then lol, if so do you want me to get anything? Xxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hope the ladies who are feeling uncomfy get to feeling better soon!

As for the bathtub scrubbing...it wasn't graceful at all. LOL. It took me about twice as long to do it as it should have!


----------



## hivechild

julchen_79 said:


> How do you manage to scrub the bathtub still?

https://katiecottle.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/scrubbing-bubbles.jpg

:thumbup:

I spray the tub down with that, let it sit a few mins then just give it a wipe over and rinse down. Between that and the automatic shower cleaner thingy they do, it makes cleaning the bathroom soooo much easier!


----------



## julchen_79

hivechild said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> How do you manage to scrub the bathtub still?
> 
> https://katiecottle.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/scrubbing-bubbles.jpg
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I spray the tub down with that, let it sit a few mins then just give it a wipe over and rinse down. Between that and the automatic shower cleaner thingy they do, it makes cleaning the bathroom soooo much easier!Click to expand...

We used to that in our old house but now in the new one the shower head does not detach so I'd be worried it won't get washed off properly...I will just let OH do it. :winkwink:


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol im in the sudden mood to clean the house now lol. Am willing myself to wait until tomorrow coz i know it will only be a mess by then lol. It irritates me when you clean and then people come in and disrespect it and mess it all up again. I mean if im going to clean YOUR house at least be greatful lol.


----------



## eeyore83

I'm on bed rest. In a messy house. It's driving me NUTS!

My shower cleaning trick lately is to have a nice hot shower, then cover the floor of the tub with baking soda, and scrub away with a plastic dish scrubby. Gets it clean pretty quickly, without using any chemicals.


----------



## lynnikins

i spray the shower walls and curtain down with cleaner after i finish in the shower then come back and rinse it down then an hour or so later when the curtian is dry then lift it up and scrub the tub down with some Jif or something similar and use the shower head to rinse it off


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lynnikins said:


> i spray the shower walls and curtain down with cleaner after i finish in the shower then come back and rinse it down then an hour or so later when the curtian is dry then lift it up and scrub the tub down with some Jif or something similar and use the shower head to rinse it off

everyday???


----------



## CocoaOne

I've got a friend who's obsessed with cleaning- she bleaches the toilet everyday, cleans the shower everyday, hoovers everyday (and the does a 'big' Hoover once a week where she moves all the funiture out, does the mattresses and ceilings etc). She even cleans the washing machine drum after she's done a load of laundry. I always feel embarressed when she comes to my house..... but then I think I've got better things to do than clean all week!


----------



## lynnikins

DueMarch2nd said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> i spray the shower walls and curtain down with cleaner after i finish in the shower then come back and rinse it down then an hour or so later when the curtian is dry then lift it up and scrub the tub down with some Jif or something similar and use the shower head to rinse it off
> 
> everyday???Click to expand...

No i dont scrub the tub everyday lol but the shower curtian on days when i dont properly spray and rinse gets a spray with this stuff you dont have to rinse off and left to dry before being folded back


----------



## BabyHaines

I'm on a mission today!! I am going to clean out my kitchen cupboards and shelves and clean the kitchen windows. After yesterdays shite day, doing nothing and feeling sorry for myself, I need to do something!!xx


----------



## lynnikins

good luck hun, im doing nothing other than caring for ds today i was doing dishes after 10pm last night and i already have dinner in the slowcooker for tonight so apart from changing and feeding ds and feeding myself lunch then im not doing anything lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have got to clean my kitchen today. I have let the dishes pile up the last few days because i have been doing the nursery and keeping the bathroom spotless :haha: The nursery is basically done, just need to finish a few things. Waiting on bedding drying etc.


----------



## BabyHaines

Oooh, slowcooker - one of the best inventions ever!! lol.
I love doing a nice beef and Guiness stew with dumplings and crusty bread.....yummy!!xx


----------



## JessiHD

Another good mw appointment. My blood pressure is 118/78, my Hb levels are great and baby has a strong heartbeat and a good growth curve. Why on Earth am I under consultant care apart from my BMI?


----------



## brandonsgirl

glad your MW appointment went well hun, and that LO has a stong heartbeat :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Jessihd i had my growth scan because of bmi but have had a very good pregnancy so far. It just goes to show them that bmi is nothing and that some of us healthy women who are bigger dont necessarily need the care but some women that are thin do. I think they should assess each individual rather than a number on a chart. I loved that i had my growth scan and even the appointment with the anesthetist but i have always disagreed with those charts anyway since i am a larger framed person, they are off for me. I think women, even those with "normal" bmi should be assessed for problems at the beginning instead of waiting for a problem to arise THEN paying closer attention. But that would take up more time wouldnt it? Maybe in time they will see that "high" bmi numbers dont necessarily mean high risk and "normal" bmi numbers dont necessarily mean low risk


----------



## Emskins

Well ladies, after all the tub cleaning talk, I did mine today as well, nice and shiny!

I feel good today even though my back is bothering me, I had a bunch of stuff I had ordered online arrive this morning which is always exciting, and I bought a Moby carrier for only 20 Swiss francs rather than 75 (used once) and 2 relaxation CDs for cheap, AND I was telling a friend of mine how expensive a little cot is (moses baskets do not exist here, the equivalent costs 300-900 swiss francs) and she said we could have hers for free, her little girl is 1 year old and they are moving country in 2 months and don't want to take it!! How awesome is that! Now I have somewhere for the baby to sleep when they get here as I want them to be in the bedroom with us and the crib is too big..... 

Just wanted to share with you all!!


----------



## hivechild

julchen_79 said:


> We used to that in our old house but now in the new one the shower head does not detach so I'd be worried it won't get washed off properly...I will just let OH do it. :winkwink:

Hah! My hubby has made sure we have a detachable shower head installed everywhere we've lived. Even when we were in an apt he put one in while we were there!

Emskins, sounds like you got some great deals there. I'm always far more excited by how much of a deal I got something for than I am by what I actually got!


----------



## lynnikins

well i lied i did do something else i put the potatos in the oven to bake to go with dinner and consumed a sinful amount of chocolate lying on the sofa while DS was down for his nap lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

[/QUOTE]

Emskins, sounds like you got some great deals there. I'm always far more excited by how much of a deal I got something for than I am by what I actually got![/QUOTE]

Im exactly the same haha


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am the same about bargains lol

Well I was doing the dishes that i said had piled up and that led to a bit of cleaning as i noticed dust on stuff in an open front cupboard and that led to clearing out that cupboard and reorganizing several others and somewhere along the lines i realised i needed to make room for the baby bottles because in the process of doing the nursery i had set the steriliser on the table to be seen to at some point. So now i have baby bottles in my cabinets and a steriliser has a home on my counter :shock: I think that is the REALest thing so far because now the baby stuff is incorporated into the part of the house we live in rather than just the babys room, makes me feel like a proper parent :lol: lets see how hubby reacts to it


----------



## brandonsgirl

awww i bet he will feel proud that his LO will be making an appearance soon :)


----------



## cupcake23

hi ladies...

Who else is on maternity leave? Im on day 2 of annual leave which goes straight onto mat leave and Im soooooooooooooooo freaking bored!!!!!

Still got to do baby's nursery but it has to be decorated first which OH says he will do this weekend so I cant do much there...

Ive not sorted out my hospital bag as yet (booked homebirth) So I only plan to have a few bits ready in case I do need to go into hospital...

I need a good book to read...any suggestions??? 

I cant imagine being like this for the next 6-8weeks:wacko:


----------



## starbucks101

I am cupcake! I understand you completley... I'm so bored!


----------



## thechaosismex

^ agrees!

I've been on "maternity leave" since I got made redundant in september and its driving me crazy! x


----------



## hivechild

Thank you to all you crazy bathroom cleaners. I just spent the last hour on my hands and knees scrubbing my bathroom floor and the baseboards because a simple mopping wasn't good enough!

I also decided that I needed an all new shower curtain and liner and mats, despite the ones I had in there being perfectly fine.

I'm now waiting for the floor to dry, so I can go over it again. :rolleyes:


----------



## BabyHaines

Well....I managed to get most of the kitchen done and will finish it off tomorrow and will try and clear all the ironing too :)


----------



## Seity

The last thing I'm going to do when I get home from work is clean. You all would be horrified at the state of my bathroom.


----------



## julchen_79

WOW!!! You ladies make me feel bad! With going to work every day I am too tired at night to do any cleaning. I am able to keep up with the daily stuff but not much on top of that.

Seity, I am totally with you.


----------



## Missy.

cupcake23 said:


> hi ladies...
> 
> Who else is on maternity leave? Im on day 2 of annual leave which goes straight onto mat leave and Im soooooooooooooooo freaking bored!!!!!
> 
> Still got to do baby's nursery but it has to be decorated first which OH says he will do this weekend so I cant do much there...
> 
> Ive not sorted out my hospital bag as yet (booked homebirth) So I only plan to have a few bits ready in case I do need to go into hospital...
> 
> I need a good book to read...any suggestions???
> 
> I cant imagine being like this for the next 6-8weeks:wacko:

Know how you feel hun, i'm on maternity leave and i'm sooo bored. Theres only so much cleaning and housework that can be done! x


----------



## PineappleHead

julchen_79 said:


> WOW!!! You ladies make me feel bad! With going to work every day I am too tired at night to do any cleaning. I am able to keep up with the daily stuff but not much on top of that.
> 
> Seity, I am totally with you.

I'm feeling pretty bad myself! and I don't even work full time. (doctor restricted me to 20 hours a week)
And even then, I still don't find the energy to clean :blush:


----------



## enola

Thank you for the welcomes :)
Well, I've just had my own cleaning blitz thanks to reading all about everyone else's here! I've been away for a few days, and although hubbie has done very well in keeping the place ship-shape, it wasn't 'crazy pregnant lady standards clean', iykwim!
Had my first ante natal class last night at the local Sure Start centre which is gorgeous. I picked up a leaflet of the different clubs/classes and can't wait to take little Daniel along - he just needs to hurry up and get here! :)
With regards to names, we're very keen on strong Biblical names with being Christian, although if he was a she, she'd be Fiona after lovely mother-in-law (who has M.S.) :)
It was a decision between Joshua and Daniel for him, and Daniel we decided as it seemed 'more of a big brother' name! James is husband's and his brother's middle name, so we thought we'd like to carry it on as a sort-of tradition! I'm normally so rubbish at making decisions, so it's very random for us to feel so comfortable and decided on this one! :)
Hope everyone has had a nice day today?


----------



## eeyore83

Is anyone else finding it IMPOSSIBLE to get comfortable?!?! I keep tossing and turning at night. Well, as much as my belly lets me, which is usually me rolling from one side, and getting stuck on my back like a turtle lol So I keep waking up to reposition myself. I'm at home on bed rest now, and my hips hurt from lying on my side, but I can't seem to position myself in a sitting position without getting dizzy!!! And 8 more weeks!!!! AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## rwhite

hivechild said:


> Thank you to all you crazy bathroom cleaners. I just spent the last hour on my hands and knees scrubbing my bathroom floor and the baseboards because a simple mopping wasn't good enough!
> 
> I also decided that I needed an all new shower curtain and liner and mats, despite the ones I had in there being perfectly fine.
> 
> I'm now waiting for the floor to dry, so I can go over it again. :rolleyes:

:rofl: That will sooo be me when I finish work on Tuesday! Your bathroom will be lovely and sparkling...though your DH may think you're going a little mad :winkwink:

We've just moved in to a new place, too, so not much actually NEEDS cleaning but I already have urges to give everything a good scrub down...can't hurt I suppose :kiss:


----------



## PineappleHead

eeyore83 said:


> Is anyone else finding it IMPOSSIBLE to get comfortable?!?! I keep tossing and turning at night. Well, as much as my belly lets me, which is usually me rolling from one side, and getting stuck on my back like a turtle lol So I keep waking up to reposition myself. I'm at home on bed rest now, and my hips hurt from lying on my side, but I can't seem to position myself in a sitting position without getting dizzy!!! And 8 more weeks!!!! AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!

YES! I've been uncomfortable since like 31 weeks... 
I dunno what to do. I'm up every 2 hours to either pee or to change sides. I just want sleep again. :sleep:


----------



## rwhite

eeyore83 said:


> Is anyone else finding it IMPOSSIBLE to get comfortable?!?! I keep tossing and turning at night. Well, as much as my belly lets me, which is usually me rolling from one side, and getting stuck on my back like a turtle lol So I keep waking up to reposition myself. I'm at home on bed rest now, and my hips hurt from lying on my side, but I can't seem to position myself in a sitting position without getting dizzy!!! And 8 more weeks!!!! AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!

Ooh, me!! I'm finding it hard to get comfy on the sofa, mainly :dohh: It's awful. Especially when little man puts his bum and or feet in my ribcage! Not to mention when I lay on my left side, my pelvis is killing me...oh dear. Oh well, not actually too long for all of us now, if you think about it. Think of how far we've come! xx


----------



## hivechild

Seity said:


> The last thing I'm going to do when I get home from work is clean. You all would be horrified at the state of my bathroom.

I'm not working otherwise I'd be in the same boat as you. I was horrified at the state of my own bathroom once I got in there and started cleaning it, let alone anyone elses.

rwhite, my hubby married me knowing I was nuts! I think I'm driving him a little up the wall the last couple weeks though harassing him to pick up after himself and put things back where he got them from. :blush: Now that I've put time into cleaning and tidying and organizing, I want it to stay that way!



eeyore83 said:


> Is anyone else finding it IMPOSSIBLE to get comfortable?!?! I keep tossing and turning at night. Well, as much as my belly lets me, which is usually me rolling from one side, and getting stuck on my back like a turtle lol So I keep waking up to reposition myself. I'm at home on bed rest now, and my hips hurt from lying on my side, but I can't seem to position myself in a sitting position without getting dizzy!!! And 8 more weeks!!!! AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!

Yep. Even though my maternity pillow helps a lot, I'm still waking frequently and tossing and turning trying to get comfy or having to get up to go to the loo.

Even sitting on the couch for too long these days is bothering me. My glider is going to be here in the next day or two and I'm having my husband set it up for me in the living room instead of the nursery in the hopes that it'll be more comfortable to sit in until the wee monkey makes his appearance.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i hate sleep. Can't get comfy, and I wake up 1ce or 2ce every hour or so literally to pee. i can't wait till baby is here to wake me up- the quality of sleep will actually be soo much better!!!


----------



## lynnikins

im about to head off and see if i can get some rest i doubt i'll get any till after DH comes up at least hes not got an early start so if i can convince him to get ds up and feed him then i can get to work on tidying our room as DH can move stuff for me before he goes to work then once we have the space for the crib it will be more motivation for him to fetch the peices from the loft i guess


----------



## Erised

Well ladies, to distract you all from your cleaning I will post a little note ...

... You can still be the first March mummy!!

Waiting4Bump turned out to be a faker, so far as I'm aware there are no March babies around just yet. Who's going to be the first?


----------



## tiger

what do u mean a faker? i thought she was due on the 6th? im due on the 8th and ive been up since 2am (its 10:37am aussie time at the moment) with strong braxton hicks and cramp pains but my midwife assured me im fine lol


----------



## Erised

There's a post in the Girly Sactuary about it, even though she'd been on the forum for well over a year & had 4000+ posts it turned out she wasn't 'real'. She apparently didn't lie about her name, where she was from or her age ... but anything baby/pregnancy related was all a lie. So there never was a Willow (her supposed daughters name) and she never was due on the 6th of March. 

Hope the braxton hicks settle down for you soon Tiger


----------



## tiger

Erised said:


> There's a post in the Girly Sactuary about it, even though she'd been on the forum for well over a year & had 4000+ posts it turned out she wasn't 'real'. She apparently didn't lie about her name, where she was from or her age ... but anything baby/pregnancy related was all a lie. So there never was a Willow (her supposed daughters name) and she never was due on the 6th of March.
> 
> Hope the braxton hicks settle down for you soon Tiger


thankyou :hugs:
wow that is just odd :nope: not quite sure y anyone would do that but okay... lol cant wait to here who the first march baby is :) :baby:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I would gladly volunteer for first March Mummy! I hurt soooooooo bad and my Dr. doesn't seem to really take it very seriously. Baby is measuring 3 weeks ahead still and the BHs HURT constantly.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

ok it will be me then lol :hissy: I wanna be first hehe

I am the same as hivechild about being on my husband about cleaning up after himself. Crumbs in my clean kitchen is grounds for a massive fight!! lol I want things to stay clean when i put so much effort into getting them that way

And i also realised the reason i think we all have the clean bathroom urge is that it is the most satisfying room to clean because when you are done, it shines and it is like telling you what a wonderful job you have done :D


----------



## Seity

I'm not the only one who's still sleeping comfortably am I? I've always been a good sound sleeper, 7-8 hours work nights and more on the weekends.


----------



## PineappleHead

man... i'd love to be the first! lol. i'm TOTALLY ready to be a mommy!


----------



## Erised

I've actually not been sleeping too badly the last week or so either. I've had nights before where I'd have to turn every 20 minutes else my hips would start hurting too badly, but I seem to be pretty ok now. Still manage about 9 hours a night (no work to get up for) and usually only have 1 potty break ... surprised you ladies have to get up so often to empty your bladder! I was told that only happens in the last week or so after your little one has dropped and is pushing on your bladder again?


----------



## Seity

I don't have to get up to pee in the night at all or pee more often during the day.


----------



## hivechild

I went for the longest time without having to get up to go pee during the night, and managed a lot of nights where I could sleep right through, or only have to get up once if I'd had something to drink close to going to bed, but it's only in the last couple weeks that it's become a real issue for me. The wee monkey's spending a lot more time squishing my bladder these days.


----------



## MiissMuffet

How do u know she was faking it? what was the proof? i thought there were pictures of her LO on her thread?


----------



## vegasbaby

Almost time for me to head off to bed and I wonder if it will be a good night or a bad one. Turning over is almost comical these days, and if it is not my ribs hurting then it is my hips. Thankfully (I suppose) my DH has been out of town so I have the bed all to myself (OK the dogs sleep with me, but that doesn't count). At least DH is not here to hear me grunt as I try to move.

Why would anyone fake having a baby on here? Especially an early baby? That is quite sad if true.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erised said:


> I've actually not been sleeping too badly the last week or so either. I've had nights before where I'd have to turn every 20 minutes else my hips would start hurting too badly, but I seem to be pretty ok now. Still manage about 9 hours a night (no work to get up for) and usually only have 1 potty break ... surprised you ladies have to get up so often to empty your bladder! I was told that only happens in the last week or so after your little one has dropped and is pushing on your bladder again?

I'm tossing and turning quite a bit. My little man has already dropped quite a bit, which is a great relief because he is out of my ribs! :happydance: But unfortunately he is now back on my bladder!


----------



## CocoaOne

Another faker?! What is wrong with these people?! Especially one that had been an active poster for so long. Very very sad. I do worry sometimes when I see all the 'guests' reading our posts too.... be careful what you write ladies!!

I'm sleeping ok (touch wood!) Usually gave to get up once in the night for a wee but I'm still managing to sleep on my side ok and sometimes even half on my front with leg bent out to the side!


----------



## Emskins

I am not sleeping that well either, between the effort it takes to switch sides and having to pee at least 3 times a night it's quite disruptive. My cat also takes advantage of these moments and comes to me to pet her....

It is snowing like crazy here this morning, need to get to the post office but will hold off for a bit maybe. I am also off work, it has been a week and a half now, there are points where I am more lonley than bored as I still seem to have soo much to do, friends keep having babies around me so I have been busy making congrats cards and buying cute little outfits to send.


----------



## starbucks101

I'm not sleeping well at all the SPD is agony at night! Plus we have a really firm matteress so its sooo uncomfy!! 

I might be the first March Mummy lol at my 34 week appointment yesterday I am measuring 40 weeks! 32 weeks i was measuring 36!! My midwife thinks its because im fat though... I do to! 

Got a consultant appointment on the 11th Feb to decide whether they will make me have another c-section :cry:


----------



## MiissMuffet

starbucks101 said:


> I'm not sleeping well at all the SPD is agony at night! Plus we have a really firm matteress so its sooo uncomfy!!
> 
> I might be the first March Mummy lol at my 34 week appointment yesterday I am measuring 40 weeks! 32 weeks i was measuring 36!! My midwife thinks its because im fat though... I do to!
> 
> Got a consultant appointment on the 11th Feb to decide whether they will make me have another c-section :cry:

Aww hun :hugs: i hope you can have a natural birth. xoxo


----------



## mummydee

Hi girls!!!

My 3yr old is not sleeping well, hence it means I'm not either!! I cant get comfy anyway as soon as I lie on my side little dude starts kicking me, but ah well! 

Got my growth scan today, can't wait to see our wee man again!

On the downside, started to get headaches the last two days, hands, feet and ankles are slightly swollen and had the odd moment of dodgy vision.... really hoping this isnt my pre eclampsia coming back again :( luckily I have the midwife on Monday so will mention it to her then xx


----------



## Erised

MiissMuffet, I'm not entirely certain how they figured out she was fake. I believe that some members had brought it to Wobbles attention several months ago that they believed there was something 'odd' and they finally got evidence after a member called one of her family members. No idea what the long story behind it is, but apparently she was reluctant to show pictures and the picture she did show wasn't actually hers. I honestly don't know, but for Wobbles to have put out the word like that she must have been certain - plus I must admit that I did think it was a little weird to have a 34 weeks old baby be allowed home already. 

Starbucks101 - I love your new avatar! Your girl has grown sooo much since the last avatar picture, she's absolutely gorgeous =) ... as for your bump, wow. That's a lot to be measuring ahead, wonder if it's just your bump or actually your baby. If it's all correct though, I wouldn't be surprised if you were the first one of us to go. 

Mummydee - good luck with your growth scan today. Hope that the headaches + swollen ankles and stuff are just from dehydration (up the drinks if you haven't already =) ) rather than pre-pre-eclampsia returning. Fingers crossed for good news on Monday.


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck mummydee- hope you haven't got PE!


----------



## starbucks101

Erised - I know I cant believe she is 2 now! its flown by when I think about it! That pic my mum took at her nursery xmas party bless her, Thats my attempt at a last minute "fairy princess" costume! LOL 

I hope the baby does come a few weeks before the due date, but not too soon! I have so much to do still!! 

The sun is shining her so i really need to pull my finger out and go for a waddle... 

I think im going to hit the charity shops in the local town and pick up some baby clothes & hopefully some more trousers for Emily! I love charity shops! 

Whats everyone else upto?


----------



## starbucks101

Oh Good Luck Mummydee!! 

Is that a private scan or an NHS one? Loads of people are having growth scans :( I want one!


----------



## aflight84

i wish i could get comfortable, haven't been for weeks now. i feel like i've got no room to grow i can hardly eat a sandwich let alone a meal without standing up and stretching to get more room haha. 
roll on the next few weeks!


----------



## Erised

My plans for today are to go back to bed! I had 3 hours of sleep last night (we go to bed late) as I had to get up early for a doctors appointment. Just as we were about to leave the health visitor called to let us know she had a space free this morning and to ask if it was ok if she'd come over now instead of Wednesday ... boy was I glad I had the doctors excuse! The mess right now, can't do with a health visitor when you can't even see the crib due to the amount of washing/laundry. 

Anyways ... 3 hours of sleep, doctors visit and then a long walk through town to buy some stuff including more wool so I can continue crocheting a blanket for the little girl ... I'm now done for, have a sore back and am just gonna go back to bed for a couple of hours. Got my antenatal class again tonight (from 8 til 10 *sigh*) and I really do not want to go. Zzz


----------



## mummydee

thanks girls!

Starbucks, its an NHS one... basically cos I had PE with my daughter I was induced at 38 weeks and they found that the placenta was already in a very bad way, broken down and not functioning properly... thats also why the cord snapped when they tried to deliver it! They think Olivia was affected by FGR (fetal growth restriction) as she was only 6lbs 1oz at birth (38+2) and they said it was a very good thing they hadnt let me go to term with her.

Hence this time they are being very careful and scanning me and the little man every 4 weeks to make sure he is growing well. Still dont know if they will let me go to term or not if the PE doesnt return, am seeing the consultant on 17th Feb to discuss birth options. I have a low anterior placenta too so they are keeping an eye on that also!

My pregnancies never run that smoothly lol!


----------



## starbucks101

Oh blimey MummyDee! Well I hope everything is ok for you and baby, Was Oliva ok after being born? 

I've had 4 scans but only have pics from 2, First at 6 weeks because of suspected ectopic, then the usual 12 week scan, then whilst I was admitted to hospital with a suspected stroke! Didnt get a picture that time :( Then the usual 20 week scan, but had to have another one at 23 because they coudnt see the spine properly! 

So I guess we've been pretty lucky to get 4 but its such a wait to see the baby its rubbish :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I was just reading becyboos thread and thinking how frustrating it probably is to go overdue. At the earlier part of pregnancy I was quite content that I may go overdue but it seems more and more now I DREAD the thought. I would love to have a happy healthy baby about 38-39- even 40 weeks but the thought of going overdue fills me with anxiety. That would mean i could still be pregnant for another 7 weeks :( I am ready for the baby and i have dreams he is here early, I just wish he was ready for me now 

I am another one in the cant sleep club. I toss and turn and get up to pee a million times. I was convinced last weeks scan would show he was engaged a little but nope, still free. I wonder if my mw at my appointment next wednesday will notice him engaging at all. It has been bad for a few weeks now and sometimes gets REALLY bad so maybe the little bugger is engaging a little then popping out (i have heard that happens) no way to tell though. But if my bladder is anything to go by, that is what is happening.

I cant wait to "drop" because i hear it makes heartburn go away a bit. My heartburn is mental lately. I have done all i can and i just realise i need to live with it till he drops or is born (hopefully he drops long before birth and that when he does it helps) I am also hoping for the rib kicks to go away so i can sit comfortably again. And i even had trouble breathing the other night because my lungs were a bit squished i reckon

Oh and I also wanted to say... did you notice the may thread??? It seems like only yesterday i was mentioniong the april girls moving over :shock:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Mummydee good luck dear!

Ladies you seem to have cursed me! After posting that I was still sleeping fairly well, last night my hips and pelvis hurt so bad I couldn't sleep! I hope that's because I was so active yesterday with working on Mika's room and putting his crib together (couldn't wait for OH to get home to help me) and doing laundry (up and down the stairs about 50 times!). 

Think I shall take it a little easier today...


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondenklutzi- just in case you aren't as aware of this as me (it is a big milestone in my head lol) i wanna say, you will be on your last ticker box TOMORROW!!!! Then it is my turn the next day :dance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Ooooh the backache is driving me insane this afternnon! I just cannot get comfy in my work chair. Grrrr. Roll on the weekend! 

I must say that I don't know how you girls manage that have already got kids. I literally collapse on the sofa when I get in from work, make something to eat that takes minimal effort and remain on the couch all night. I don't know how I'd cope if I had to run around after other kids- I wouldn't have the energy, and I'm having a fairly easy pregnancy!
Much respect to those that are already mummies :flower:


----------



## starbucks101

Well I managed to drag my arse off the sofa and get out the house and wandered round the chairty shops... I was quite disapointed to be honest nothing of much interest and both of the second hand baby shops were closed :( I did manage to get a cute little red Cardigan & a little Tunic dress for bump though, but they are 6-12 & 9-12 :( 

So to drown my sorrows i stopped at the newsagents and brought a couple of magizines and loads of chocolate to come home and be a fatty with :)


----------



## Emskins

I just ate 3 chocolate chip cookies in a row! mmmmmmm

I also did some laudnry and dragged myself out to the post office.

OH and I had planned to go for a nice meal together tonight but the place we wanted to go to is fully booked, not sure what our plan is now. I just thought it would be nice to have a 'date' nght before baby is here, especially as we don't know what my doctor is going to say when we see her on Tuesday, still hoping my little one is growing well.

Anyone else planning to enjoy a few quiet nights our with your OH before the big arrival?


----------



## starbucks101

Were going out on saturday, Dropping of Em at my mums around midday then pick her up around the same time on sunday... Cant wait to have some time on our own! were going out for a yummy indian in the evening :)


----------



## Seity

Next friday we're going out to eat and then to watch a live hockey game, but I don't think that counts as a quiet night out. I would like to do something quiet like that for Valentine's Day though.


----------



## Erised

I've cancelled my antenatal class for tonight, just don't want to go and my legs are killing me. More so than my back, it takes about 10 seconds to take the first step. It's actually quite funny to watch, it's like I really have to think about how you're supposed to walk again. Can't imagine what the ladies with SPD feel like, the one of I'm having now is annoying enough for me! 

The nap this afternoon was lovely, DH actually joined me after he'd been working all night so I had cuddles and warmth (no central heating in this house). Didn't really want to get up, but figured that if I didn't I wouldn't sleep at all tonight ... Gonna sit and crochet for a couple of hours, then back to bed =) 

Lovely lazy day! I did buy some kiddy clothes today though - 2 pairs of pants for the first month or 2 and 1 top that looks quite large so I assume will fit her until it gets too warm. I'm a sucker for things that are priced down, they shouldn't be allowed to do it. At less than £2 each I couldn't leave them.


----------



## JessiHD

Going out Friday for a colleagues leaving meal and Saturday I'm going to put a few hours in at the office. Going to a friends house on Sunday for some dinner. They came over last week and I made from scratch French Onion soup, Duck a l'Orange and Mayan Gold chocolat creme, mmmmm! I was very proud of myself being able to cook a three course meal when almost 7 months pregnant! I still am! Lol. My parents are coming down next weekend to see my hubby's orchestra (CBSO for all you classical fans) and I'm booking off work 8th Feb so I can get a bit of rest!


----------



## BabyHaines

I was thinking about organising some nice evenings with hubby :)
Tonight we're going swimming!! I can't wait - I feel like a kid again!! lol
I think hubby wants to go just to see whether or not I just float like a buoy!! Haha - the git!!
Am hoping to get to the cinema with hubby a few times b4 lo is here, as that is one thing we'll miss doing I think xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

Ooooh, and JessiHD - Mayan gold chocolate creme - wow!! Sounds gorgeous - mmmm
I'm cooking Sunday lunch for 6 this weekend am thinking:
Parsnip & Sweet Potato soup
Roast Pork and trimmings
Lemon Curd cake mmmmmmm!!


----------



## Kel127

Last night was our 2 year wedding anniversary, so we went out to dinner and a movie. Was great except the movie was really long, and I had to leave the theater twice to go to the bathroom. 
We are also going to a dinner on Saturday with my family!!!


----------



## mummydee

*Hey ladies!

V quick update before I try and get DD in bed!!!

Growth Scan went very well, his growth has slowed down a bit so he is now average as opposed to being well over! All measurements are fine, and he is estimated at 4lbs 1oz at the moment, which sounds really scary to me as DD was only 2lbs heavier than that when she was born! But they were very happy, next scan on 17 Feb!

Oh and other good news, the placenta has moved up to anterior high so very pleased about that too  was great seeing our little dude again. Hubby found the fact he has very large testicles amusing LOL!!!

Starbucks: luckily DD was fine after birth, thank you for asking! She was a bit slow to start feeding but soon made up for it and we were home after 2 days!*


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hubby and i tried to have a nice day out together but it turned into a disaster with him refusing to listen to the directions and getting us lost loads then we had no time for a meal because we wanted to see avatar at the imax and after we settled for burger king avatar was sold out anyway so the whole day sucked :( But maybe we will try again soon. 

I have got pics of the nursery now. I am so pleased with it. I am uploading them to facebook as i type but there are so many to get the whole picture of the room that i wont be able to post here. I will try and send a public link to the facebook album or even just make that album public. I will let you all know what i end up sorting out :flower:


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh honey - sorry your day didn't work out as planned, but how exciting that your nursery's finished :)
Looking forward to seeing some pics xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

I have done a bit today, cleaned up the kitchen and sorted out all the washing from upstairs i just need to sort it and get it put away going to attempt to do that with whats on the bed once i have DS into bed and hes going up as soon as he has finished eating his pudding and had his teeth brushed, and i have to get the washing folded and put away as soon as its dry but i might leave it till tomorrow, 
and right now my spd isnt tooo bad , my Hip on the other hand is killing and the fact that im walking funny caus of that is causing my spd to hurt, and i really need to wash down the bathtub and have a bath tonight to try and give some relief, i just hope DH has something he can whip up for our dinner caus im so pooped i could sleep now


----------



## CocoaOne

Ooooh! From Monday, we can officially say 'I'm due next month!'

I got the cutest shoes for baby girl in Tesco tonight- reduced to 75p! Love it


----------



## greenlady

A night out with hubby is a great idea, hadn't even really thought about that! my DH works at night a lot so it's actually a nice treat to have a quiet night in. Maybe I'll get him to cook me a romantic 3 course meal.. (he's a chef by trade so I'm allowed to request that!)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> blondenklutzi- just in case you aren't as aware of this as me (it is a big milestone in my head lol) i wanna say, you will be on your last ticker box TOMORROW!!!! Then it is my turn the next day :dance:

OMG I DIDN'T!!!!!! Gah that's kinda scary! But his crib is set up and the room is almost done and all that is left on the dresser is two drawers that need to be put together and the knobs put on! Oh and my aunt is supposed to bring my changing table up, but that's probably going to be a while since the weather is icky.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10480&id=100000255785630&l=32765c0bd2

Here it is, I hope this works


----------



## starbucks101

Glad everything went well MummyDee!! LOL @ your OH, Men are so funny :)


----------



## hivechild

I love the carpet in the nursery, DM2! It all looks so lovely (and organized). Mine is still in shambles as I try to sort everything into where it needs to be. I have a few pics I need to upload that I took when we finally got the crib put together, though.

As for your OH not listening to directions, my hubby and I rarely argue but we always butt heads over directions! We ended up buying a GPS with gift money from our wedding and both swear that it saved our marriage (he still doesn't listen to that sometimes and takes a wrong turn, though)! :mrgreen:

Mummydee, glad to hear that everything went well with the scan. That must be such a relief.

Lynnikins, I am having an achy hips day today too and likewise am leaving hubby to sort himself out for dinner tonight! I have my prenatal aquatics class tonight though and even though it hurts to get there, I always feel great being in the water, so I just have to get over the hump of 'don't wanna go anywhere *whine*' and get there!


----------



## julchen_79

What a cute nursery Lindsey!! I really like it. :thumbup: The curtain holders are my favorite!! We are going with a jungle theme too but the colors we are using are much darker. Going to try to attach a picture of bedding and crib - it is all still in the basement packed up. 

We too have all the Rockabye CD's - occasionally playing some of them to bump. He loves (or hates...) "Wouldn't it be nice" by the Beach Boys...always wriggling away when we play it to him. Wish I knew what that meant :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby+Zoo+Crib+Bedding+Collection.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7









digimarc.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ooh, lots of jungle themed nurseries out there! Mine is jungle as well, lol!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know i just love the carpet so much. We were just going to go neutral like the other stuff but we saw that and fell in love then asked when it would be on sale and got a deal :) We went neutral because my family dont know that we know the sex and also so that we can reuse things for baby #2 but then again we may not lol I think safari is quite boyish anyway even though it is neutral


----------



## PineappleHead

Sooo... it's looking like I'm gonna be a February mommy after all. 
I had an ultrasound today, and my lil boy is measuring @ 38 weeks. (I'm 35+1) today!!!! 
He's about 7lbs 2 oz and his head is in the 95th percentile--- he has a big head! hahaha
They said since he's measuring ahead he could come anytime and It'd be okay. 

Him looking @ me! 
https://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af119/HoneyBee1225/001-1.jpg


----------



## blondeNklutzi

PH you lucky lucky girl! I'm still measuring 3 weeks ahead and my dr. hasn't even mentioned a growth check again!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Why do i have to be normal and measure spot on :haha: Spose thjat's a good thing lol. Will know more in 2 weeks when i have my scan :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

miss muffet im measuring bang on dates as well, and no more scans now unless the consultant or mw orders one up caus im past the point when you can get a private scan done here ,


----------



## Tink1o5

Im measuring spot on too. 
no more scans here either unless they find it absolutely necessary for babies health


----------



## Mazmos

I am measuring 34 weeks, and am 31+6. Bubs weight was estimated at 4lb 6oz 2 weeks ago, and have another growth scan on Tuesday. I have been diagnosed with gest diabetes, so will be induced at either 38 or 39 weeks, so may only have another 6 weeks until Bubs here!!!! :happydance:

Maz xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i just have a scan to see if my placenta has moved up. otherwise i wouldn't be having one. I'm sure it has moved up so am pretty excited to see her again one last time. Although i have been warned that I may not see much as she will be so big compared to the earlier scans!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah it is harder to see so far along. When i had my scan last week i hardly saw much plus it is strictly medical at this point so they arent interested in giving you a show lol It was slightly disappointing but i was still happy i got to see him a little bit.


----------



## hivechild

I was measuring spot on when I had my scan last week too. I still have another one on Feb 9 so we'll see how he's doing then!

My sonographer was lovely and after she'd done all the measurements she still spent a little time showing me what she could of the wee monkey (including confirming he was a boy!) so that was nice.


----------



## hivechild

Woo, just posted some pics of the nursery. There's still sooooo much left to do. I've got a busy weekend ahead of me!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/265671-wee-monkeys-nursery.html


----------



## JessiHD

Only five weeks left of work! Hurrah hurrah! How long has everyone else got ot are you on leave already?
Xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

I left work at 33 weeks as i was shattered working full time and looking after my 16 month old! So glad I did, feel much more relaxed and ready for the new baby now.

Cant believe ive only got 33 days left to go! starting to get scared now!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

not long atall now huh ladies, wont me b long till are posting our birth stories :S


----------



## julchen_79

They already checked up on my placenta at 28 weeks...moved up...so I guess since it won't move back down :haha: no more scans for me either. Measuring spot on as well! Weight gain is starting to get scary though :cry:

Jessi, I still have another 4 weeks left which cuts it very close. But at least I am not very busy at work and due to flex time and mandatory days off (they cut our salary beginning of this year :growlmad: but in return gave us a day off a month) I only have 2 weeks of 4 workdays and 2 of three. So not bad at all ... might as well take the paycheck as long as I can. This was my last full 5 day week...time to slow down.


----------



## greenlady

I'm measuring exactly as well :thumbup:

And I have six weeks left at work from today so I'll be 37+2 when I leave :happydance:


----------



## Mazmos

I finish work on 12th March, and my due date is 27th March, but have been told I will be induced at 38 or 39 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, so possibly only another 6 weeks until Bubs is here :happydance: Getting excited and scared!!!!!

Maz xxx


----------



## Seity

I won't leave work until I go into labor, so I've got another 7/8 weeks before I'm home taking care of the LO.


----------



## Mazmos

hivechild said:


> Woo, just posted some pics of the nursery. There's still sooooo much left to do. I've got a busy weekend ahead of me!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/265671-wee-monkeys-nursery.html

Lovely colourful nursery Hun. Looking great xx


----------



## lynnikins

lol i havent stepped onto the scales since before christmas so i have no idea of my weight gain lol at the point i did though i was only just back at my pre-pregnancy weight


----------



## JessiHD

I refuse to look at my weight when I'm pregnant, no point upsetting myself!


----------



## Seity

Yikes, I bought diapers for the first time in my life. 
They were on sale and I figure I'm going to have to buy them at some point. Worked out to only ten cents a diaper! 
This is practically the first baby purchase too, the only other thing we've bought so far was a play mat because we've been given most things from friends and family.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww the nursery is adorable! Gotta love Nintendo characters!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Oh, and pointless post but.....LAST TICKER BOX! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopy_lou

yes march mummies sounds much better :)


----------



## CormacksGirl

Finally started Maternity leave!!! Woo-Hoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:At last I can sit about in P.J's all day if I want too!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eeyore83

Mazmos said:


> I finish work on 12th March, and my due date is 27th March, but have been told I will be induced at 38 or 39 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, so possibly only another 6 weeks until Bubs is here :happydance: Getting excited and scared!!!!!
> 
> Maz xxx

Mazmos! We're due the same day! I was also planning to leave work on March 12th. It would have been super convenient because that was the last day of school before March Break. Things didn't work out quite as planned, as previous back surgery has led to some complications, and I've been at home in bed for a week. Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hivechild- I absolutely LOVE your nursery. Very original :) 

I havent weighed myself in ages either, there really is no point. If my mw doesnt weigh me then why would i do it? It is just gonna upset me lol

I had a pretty lazy day yesterday because I earned it with a lot of work the previous few days lol But today I didnt earn anything and the day got away from me so bad, i even napped with the kitties. Woke up after my nap and showered and then i felt a bit light headed so i just ate a very chocolatey gooey muffin and a glass of milk and here I am. I meant to do some laundry and the dishes after my shower but I am feeling so run down today. Maybe it is simply because my husbands snoring was so loud or maybe i am getting that cursed pregnancy tiredness again. I had it in 1st tri then again around like 24 weeks i think and i have been fine since. It is different from laziness, it is actually like feeling drained. I hope it is just a one off because I hate being tired and days getting away from me


----------



## hivechild

Seity said:


> Yikes, I bought diapers for the first time in my life.
> They were on sale and I figure I'm going to have to buy them at some point. Worked out to only ten cents a diaper!
> This is practically the first baby purchase too, the only other thing we've bought so far was a play mat because we've been given most things from friends and family.

I've only bought one packet of diapers. I keep putting it off because I don't want to waste money on buying a bunch in a brand that I don't end up liking, or in the wrong sizes. I'll likely buy one other box in a competing brand and then decide which I like better before I go buy in bulk.

I've heard that the Costco Kirkland brand diapers are the same as the Huggies Supreme, so I'm hoping that those will work because it'd certainly save money along the way!

DM2, I know how you feel about being exhausted. I have twice tried to lay down and nap for a bit earlier today and got woken up by the doorbell (can't complain when it was deliveries of baby stuff and my neighbor coming by to give me more free baby stuff!) so now I'm too awake to sleep and too tired to do anything. I'm trying to work up the energy to get to the store before it gets too much later but it seems like such a monumental effort.


----------



## Seity

hivechild said:


> I've only bought one packet of diapers. I keep putting it off because I don't want to waste money on buying a bunch in a brand that I don't end up liking, or in the wrong sizes. I'll likely buy one other box in a competing brand and then decide which I like better before I go buy in bulk.

I have a package given to me of a different brand and I got two different sizes. I'll keep the receipt and if I don't like them, than I'll just return the unopened packages to the store and get something else.


----------



## Essence

Hey ladies!! Hopefully everyone is feeling allright and your bumps are wriggling and squirming like they should be!! :)


Sorry this is a bit long, but this is what happened the other day (Monday):
Hubby and I went to the city for an appointment for him. He is on a medication that has to be administered through IV, and it takes 2 hours, plus you have to sit around for 1 hour afterward to make sure you have no bad reaction to it. I was there with him, and sitting in a recliner chair (Wewt, comfrotable!) reading a book. Within 20 minutes of being there, I started getting Braxton Hicks. Okay, so.. with the SPD, and having such a solid, sore bump all the time, I never give much notice to any BH's. I mean, I assume I have them at least once a week, but that isn't that often. But while we were at his appointment, I started having BH's that only had a minute and a half to two minutes between them, and it went on for 2 and a half hours!! By the time we were leaving, my bump was almost numb. I had been feeling somewhat weird all day- bad back pain, just being overly uncomfortable and (TMI WARNING:::) loose stools. I called my sister, and she said to get it checked out seeing as we were in the city anyways (My doc told me that if I was earlier than 36 weeks, I would have to go to this exact city, so it was reassuring that we were already there.) I had comments all day that day from people saying, "Whoa, you look like you are ready to go to the hospital!" in regards to giving birth, and man was I feeling like it too.

I went in, luckily the hospital was directly across the street, and they monitored me and baby. Baby was doing great- hated the monitors strapped to my belly and kept kicking at them, but was otherwise being normal. And the BH's continues, although they slowed down to about 3 min apart while we were there. I was there for two hours, and they had me do a urine test. It came back good, except there was a really tiny bit of blood found in it which they say was probably do to trauma to my cervix from the pressure I was feeling. 

But, they said all was good and to just check in with my baby doc at my next appointment and to let him know that I had gone there and what was said. And if anything else happened that was questionable, I was to come in if I wanted to.

The BH's continued for the rest of the day, slowing down to about 5-8 minutes between then until around midnight when I lost track (Sleepy, and my belly being so numb and sore it was hard to tell sometimes the difference between baby moving/rolling and a BH).

But I found it really crazy how they were so constant! I mean.. that was 11 and a half hours of persistent BH's, I have never had anything like that before!


----------



## mummydee

wow your nurseries all look absolutely gorgeous!!

we're not actually doing one.... LO will be in with us for the first 6 months anyway, and we are hoping to move house by Sept as our 3rd bedroom is a single skin extension on the back of the house and freezing cold even with the heating on full blast! definitely not suitable for a bub in autumn/winter!


----------



## hivechild

Essence, what an experience that must have been. Maybe your LO will be here soon if that keeps up!


----------



## Mazmos

eeyore83 said:


> Mazmos said:
> 
> 
> I finish work on 12th March, and my due date is 27th March, but have been told I will be induced at 38 or 39 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, so possibly only another 6 weeks until Bubs is here :happydance: Getting excited and scared!!!!!
> 
> Maz xxx
> 
> Mazmos! We're due the same day! I was also planning to leave work on March 12th. It would have been super convenient because that was the last day of school before March Break. Things didn't work out quite as planned, as previous back surgery has led to some complications, and I've been at home in bed for a week. Hope you're feeling well!Click to expand...

Oh Hun, sorry that you haven't been feeling so good :hugs: I am fine thanks. Take care of yourself Hun. Will have to keep check to see if our Bubs are born at the same time :hugs:

Maz xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> Yeah it is harder to see so far along. When i had my scan last week i hardly saw much plus it is strictly medical at this point so they arent interested in giving you a show lol It was slightly disappointing but i was still happy i got to see him a little bit.

Oh apparently they do try to give you a show- confirn the gender and get a 3d of the face- but the chances of the actually being able to arnt high


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh well i guess my sonographer was just lazy then lol


----------



## PineappleHead

hivechild said:


> I was measuring spot on when I had my scan last week too. I still have another one on Feb 9 so we'll see how he's doing then!
> 
> My sonographer was lovely and after she'd done all the measurements she still spent a little time showing me what she could of the wee monkey (including confirming he was a boy!) so that was nice.

yeah, once my ultrasound tech saw what she needed to she gave us loads of pics, mostly profile shots of his face but there was the one I posted of him looking at us that was just fab. :D She also confirmed once more that he is a boy. hehehe. Everyone's nursery themes look so good! :thumbup:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Essence, I'm glad everything is ok!

I managed to make it through a half day of work. Was having awful contractions that I'm sure are BH as they are irregular but damn they hurt! Dr. told me to stay off my feet for a while, which I can't exactly do at work since I work retail. So I went home at dinner time. We are in the middle of a snowstorm atm so I had to go scrape the car before I could leave. Scraping the car in between contractions was fun, let me tell you! Had six in an hour (which is why I called the doc) she said that if the roads weren't so bad she would ask me to go in to the hospital but as they are and since it just sounds like BH to stay put and not risk driving if not necessary. I don't think she understood that I already had to drive home from work! Anyway, here I am at home, just sitting and trying to relax...


----------



## PineappleHead

Essence, sounds like you had a scary day monday! :hugs: I'm glad everything is okay now.
blondeNlutzi, I've found if I get BHs like that- and so many if I drink tons of water it usually helps. Have they stopped now that you're at home?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Not really stopped yet, haven't been home long, had a couple since I got here. I've been gulping down the water for the past couple days since I was snowed in with nothing else to drink (lmao) and am still drinking only water so hopefully will get better soon.


----------



## PineappleHead

lay down on your left side and take it easy hun!! :hugs:
I only wish I had regular BHs right now though... I've been getting back contactions. :cry:


----------



## FitzBaby

hi march mommies! hope all are feeling well. just wondering if anyone is feeling exceptionally HUGE lately? i feel as big as a house


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Well, figured before I go for a lie-down I would post pictures of my (partially finished) nursery! Still waiting on changing table and obviously bassinet will be going in our room rather than his but its still in his room for now...Still have to get a mattress for the crib as well! 

It seems so big and empty though!
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 18









nursery2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> Oh well i guess my sonographer was just lazy then lol

well considering I have to pay $50 for it then yea they do like to give you your moneys worth. And we are in different countries going to different places- everywhere does their stuff different. x


----------



## mummydee

glad you are okay Essence that sounds like such a palaver!!

Just thought I would attach the cool pic of our little man, currently weighing in at 4lbs 1oz:

https://i46.tinypic.com/4sejh2.jpg


----------



## CocoaOne

Very cute mummydee! I love his little cheeks!


----------



## lynnikins

Its my birthday, Its my birthday and my darling husband let me sleep till half 10


----------



## mummydee

Happy Birthday Lynnikins!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> Its my birthday, Its my birthday and my darling husband let me sleep till half 10

happy birthday!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

happy birthday lynnikins

cute pic mummydee!!

nursery looks great so far blondenk

I have been having period pains a bit through the night and now(didnt sleep because of heartburn, it is awful the minute i lay down) They arent extremely painful, just like as if it was the day of my period and i knew it was gonna start. On a scale of 1 to 10 id say maybe a 4 or 5. I know some other girls here had mentioned period pains before so i am assuming they are normal and ok, nothing to worry about. Any idea why we get them??


----------



## blondeNklutzi

lynnikins- happy birthday!
mummydee that's an awesome pic!
Dm2-god I wish I knew why we got them. And I wish mine would go away!

The tightenings went away last night, woke up in the night continually with pressure pains however. Bleh. I really hope this is just temporary and they stop before LO makes his appearance, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## PineappleHead

happy birthday, lynnikins! :dance: :dance: 

mummydee, that's a great ultrasound pic! :D


----------



## Seity

Happy Birthday lynnikins!
Nice picture mummydee.

I've never had period pains. My periods are painless, so it should be interesting to see if I experience some kind of pains further on.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Ooooh i forgot to say... last box :dance: :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo:


----------



## BabyHaines

Happy Birthday!! xxxx


----------



## starbucks101

Gorgeous Nursery BN!! 

Love that scan pic Mummy dee its so clear!!

Happy Birthday Lynnikins!!! 

MD2 - I hate them i kept having what felt like mini contractions today, whilst we were sofa shopping! Although i reckon had i have given birth in SCS they would of given me a free sofa lol!! 

Meant to be going out with OH tonight but im knackered after spending 5 hours walking round sofa shops! 

We went with this one in the end : https://www.scs.co.uk/product.php?id=1818 & were going to get this in a few months when we can afford it! https://www.scs.co.uk/product.php?id=1828

Phew... I need a drink lol!


----------



## eeyore83

Anybody else been noticing sleeping patterns with their LOs? Apparently early nights are out of the question for me. Between 11 pm and 4 am, pretty consistently for 2 weeks now, my uterus becomes a circus tent! Major baby acrobatics. :)

Good bye sleep!


----------



## mummydee

I had some pretty severe tightenings in the night - I;ve noticed a lot more pressure down below if I get up for a wee in the middle of the night, its really quite painful, but then the tightenings have eased off in the day so think it must be BHs!


----------



## lynnikins

i was getting some bad Braxton hicks today after we left the resturant after my birthday lunch but they eased off once we got home, the pain i was getting with them was caus of my spd and hip problems though, baby has been up and down like a yoyo though in my ribs or on my bladder every min. ive spend all the time since we got home laying on my left side but nothing has eased it up so im looking forward to bed with a hotwater bottle later


----------



## lynnikins

ohh watch out also caus its a full moon tonight and apparently more women go into spontaneous labour from their waters breaking on a full moon


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah i read that aswell. Everyone thinks i will go into labor on the 28th of Feb which is the next full moon. :/ and closer to my EDD so who knows XD


----------



## JessiHD

Closest to my EDD is 30th March, which would make me 5 days over. At least my hubby would be back from tour by then.


----------



## CocoaOne

Urgh!

Finally sold my car (and got the asking price, which was probably more than it was worth! :happydance:) but now I have no car, and can't find anything in my price range that has done millions of miles or isn't a 3 door. :wacko:

So now I'm facing a 20 minute walk to the train station, a 40 minute train journey and a 20 minute walk to my office every morning and vice versa in the evening. All with what I think is the beginnings of mild SPD. :cry: And god knows how long I'll have to do that for - my OH is off work next weekend but I've got my Active Birth class from 10-2, which significantly eats into potential car searching time. If I don't get a car next weekend, I wont be able to go looking again until 20th Feb - I'll be 34 weeks by then! Why are these things never simple!

Rant over. Anyone know of any decent cars that I can pick up 2nd hand for under £4000? I really like a Fiat Punto I've seen but OH has put me off as Fiat's are notoriously unreliable. 
Is it really necessary to have a 5 door - do any of you manage fine with a 3 door?


----------



## JessiHD

CocoaOne said:


> Urgh!
> 
> Finally sold my car (and got the asking price, which was probably more than it was worth! :happydance:) but now I have no car, and can't find anything in my price range that has done millions of miles or isn't a 3 door. :wacko:
> 
> So now I'm facing a 20 minute walk to the train station, a 40 minute train journey and a 20 minute walk to my office every morning and vice versa in the evening. All with what I think is the beginnings of mild SPD. :cry: And god knows how long I'll have to do that for - my OH is off work next weekend but I've got my Active Birth class from 10-2, which significantly eats into potential car searching time. If I don't get a car next weekend, I wont be able to go looking again until 20th Feb - I'll be 34 weeks by then! Why are these things never simple!
> 
> Rant over. Anyone know of any decent cars that I can pick up 2nd hand for under £4000? I really like a Fiat Punto I've seen but OH has put me off as Fiat's are notoriously unreliable.
> Is it really necessary to have a 5 door - do any of you manage fine with a 3 door?

We got a lovely Ford Focus Estate for less that £2000 bought it privately, poor hubby had to sell the MX-5.


----------



## greenlady

We just got a VW golf 5 door for £2800 .. IMO there LOADS you can get for under £4000 unless you want it to be quite new (i.e. less than 4-5 years old or so). We've never bought a brand new car or anything so even this feels like totally luxury compared to our old banger we just got rid of. 

Have a look on ebay, tonnes of cars on there.


----------



## thechaosismex

I have a fiat punto (2001 sports hatch 3 door shape) and shes never let me down in 5 years !

Theres loadsssss of cars you can get for under £4000, what about a golf or something? they are pretty big inside? x


----------



## CocoaOne

Thanks girls - Problem is that I need something fairly reliable and new-ish as there's not much chance I'll be able to afford major repairs when I'm on maternity leave. And OH is a bit of a car snob, so wouldn't let me buy anything with more than 60,000 miles on the clock maximum! 

There are quite a few Focus' for sale in my range, but the car I've just got rid of is a small car and I've never driven anything bigger than a Fiesta! Parking is really tight down my street too - so I need a small 5dr - it's a nightmare! Loads of small 3drs, but not so many in the 5dr. Grr

Finally just found a 5dr Corsa with low mileage that's only £3900 so hopefully I'll get off a day in the week to go and look at it. I hate sorting cars out!


----------



## lynnikins

5 door corsas are good cars i used to teach in one just be careful of carseat size in the backseats of 5 door cars caus it may well limit the range of movement on the seat in front of it, 
https://www.networkq.co.uk/car-search/ 
try the dealer lol Vauxhall sell on their own make/model cars used for good prices, i dont know where you are in the uK but theres 5 dr corsas avalible in london with under 60,000 on the clock and under 4k in price, and they have all been dealer checked


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Urgh!
> 
> Finally sold my car (and got the asking price, which was probably more than it was worth! :happydance:) but now I have no car, and can't find anything in my price range that has done millions of miles or isn't a 3 door. :wacko:
> 
> So now I'm facing a 20 minute walk to the train station, a 40 minute train journey and a 20 minute walk to my office every morning and vice versa in the evening. All with what I think is the beginnings of mild SPD. :cry: And god knows how long I'll have to do that for - my OH is off work next weekend but I've got my Active Birth class from 10-2, which significantly eats into potential car searching time. If I don't get a car next weekend, I wont be able to go looking again until 20th Feb - I'll be 34 weeks by then! Why are these things never simple!
> 
> Rant over. Anyone know of any decent cars that I can pick up 2nd hand for under £4000? I really like a Fiat Punto I've seen but OH has put me off as Fiat's are notoriously unreliable.
> Is it really necessary to have a 5 door - do any of you manage fine with a 3 door?

Hi lovely, here is a link to my hubbies site if you are interested:

https://www.snodhurstcarsales.co.uk/25827/showroom.htm

as obv we arent really that far away from you! 

I highly recommend a 5-door as putting babyseats and then lifting heavy toddlers in and out of a 3door is very difficult!

Theyve got a lovely Mondeo in for £3k at the moment, I've changed cars a lot cos of jons business and I love ondeo's, they are a great size, very reliable, parts arent too expensive, and they are usually good on fuel economy too!


----------



## mummydee

there is a fiesta on the first page too which is lovely :)


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

DueMarch2nd said:


> happy birthday lynnikins
> 
> cute pic mummydee!!
> 
> nursery looks great so far blondenk
> 
> *I have been having period pains a bit through the night* and now(didnt sleep because of heartburn, it is awful the minute i lay down) They arent extremely painful, just like as if it was the day of my period and i knew it was gonna start. On a scale of 1 to 10 id say maybe a 4 or 5. I know some other girls here had mentioned period pains before so i am assuming they are normal and ok, nothing to worry about. Any idea why we get them??

I had them last night too. This is the second time I've had an ache that reminds me of period cramps. Didnt last long and not excrutiating either. Hopefully its all normal. Got midwife on Tuesday so will ask her then.

Last week of work for me this week, I am soooo ready to have 4 weeks of me time before the baby arrives, that is if he/she behaves and doesnt come early!


----------



## starbucks101

mummydee said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> Urgh!
> 
> Finally sold my car (and got the asking price, which was probably more than it was worth! :happydance:) but now I have no car, and can't find anything in my price range that has done millions of miles or isn't a 3 door. :wacko:
> 
> So now I'm facing a 20 minute walk to the train station, a 40 minute train journey and a 20 minute walk to my office every morning and vice versa in the evening. All with what I think is the beginnings of mild SPD. :cry: And god knows how long I'll have to do that for - my OH is off work next weekend but I've got my Active Birth class from 10-2, which significantly eats into potential car searching time. If I don't get a car next weekend, I wont be able to go looking again until 20th Feb - I'll be 34 weeks by then! Why are these things never simple!
> 
> Rant over. Anyone know of any decent cars that I can pick up 2nd hand for under £4000? I really like a Fiat Punto I've seen but OH has put me off as Fiat's are notoriously unreliable.
> Is it really necessary to have a 5 door - do any of you manage fine with a 3 door?
> 
> Hi lovely, here is a link to my hubbies site if you are interested:
> 
> https://www.snodhurstcarsales.co.uk/25827/showroom.htm
> 
> as obv we arent really that far away from you!
> 
> I highly recommend a 5-door as putting babyseats and then lifting heavy toddlers in and out of a 3door is very difficult!
> 
> Theyve got a lovely Mondeo in for £3k at the moment, I've changed cars a lot cos of jons business and I love ondeo's, they are a great size, very reliable, parts arent too expensive, and they are usually good on fuel economy too!Click to expand...


I can vouch for mondeo's being excellent cars! 

I have a 5 door 1997 1.6 astra which is fantastic, and not to big either, I'd only had smallish cars before my "big" astra, one being a small astra lol! 

But it was a toss up between that, a Pug 206 and a Mondeo for me!


----------



## CocoaOne

This has just made me see how fussy I am! lol. A Mondeo is far to big for me and there's no way I'd be able to park it down my road (space issue, not just that I'm useless at parking - honest!). And I'm really anti-French cars - never had one myself, but every single person I know who has had one has had no end of problems with them, so it's put me off

I got quite excited about a few decent new-shape Micras that I found - but then read a billion reviews from people saying the timing chains break at the drop of a hat and cost £1000 to fix :shock:

The Fiesta looks good mummydee - if the Corsa I've found in Maidstone is rubbish I'll get OH to swing by your hubbies for a looksee :flower:


----------



## JessiHD

Have you thought about a Mazda? They do pretty good small cars and are mega reliable.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I bet you guys would cry if you knew what type of car i have :haha:


----------



## JessiHD

MiissMuffet said:


> I bet you guys would cry if you knew what type of car i have :haha:

Ohhhh what?


----------



## MiissMuffet

JessiHD said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I bet you guys would cry if you knew what type of car i have :haha:
> 
> Ohhhh what?Click to expand...

lol. A not very suitable mitsubishi FTO. Little 2 door coupe. Very good car though. Atleast it has a big boot I can put the pram etc in there. Just be a pain putting her in the back seat with only 2 front doors. BUT- it's ok- OH has a Toyota Caldina station wagon which is excellent as a family car- so that will be our main car. i will only use mine when he is at work if I need/want to go out. So I'm not too worried about it for now :) x


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh I've always liked FTOs! I'd prefer a Skyline over anything, but I'd never be able to park one and it'd cost a fortune to run! 

I haven't come across any Mazdas in my search- so either there's not a lot in my area or they aren't in my price range :shrug: 
I'm always a bit wary of buying privately too - especially as my colleague is selling her car on eBay at the moment and advertised it as 'no major problems- only ever been in the garage for routine services, tyre and oil change etc' - which is a complete lie! The reason they are selling is because there's something wrong with the engine, it'll last a few hundred miles before it completely dies and then it'll cost the poor new owner about £6-800 to fix. Some people have no morals!


----------



## mummydee

Dont get a MICRA!!! Evil cars they are!!! My friend has had everything possible go wrong with hers!

Other possibility - a nice A class if you can find one. they are lovely to drive! or I know you dont like french cars, but I had a Pug 306 Diesel that was a beast and it went on forever!


----------



## Kerrie-x

We had a corsa and it was really unreliable, ended up spending more on parts for it and getting it fixed. We now have a renault clio, 3 door, and think we'l manage fine getting the car seat in and out as the front seats push forward enough. I wouldn't recommend a fiat punto either as a couple of people i know have had them. I think fords are nice, and also renaults xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

ooh forgot to add, we got an 06 plate clio for around £6500 (it had 16000 milage), so i'm sure ud manage to get an 05 plate for around the £4000 mark, xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh really Kerrie? I had a corsa a few years ago and still miss it to this day! It was brilliant, 80,000 miles in 3 years and nothing went wrong at all! 

Isn't it funny how one bad (or good) experience taints your whole view of a certain product! I'm just going to have to bite the bullet, pick a car and hope it doesn't cost me a fortune. Annoyingly, my dad is a mechanic so car maintenance and repairs was never a problem- but the selfish man moved halfway around the world! Lol

How's everyone feeling today? I'm definitely suffering more as third tri goes on, this is the least fun bit of pregnancy! Glad that I've got a proper baby-looking bump now instead of just a fat belly!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Well... we had an 01 plate corsa, or it may have been a 2000?? But it may be because Mark got it from a dodgy man, and being the fool he was he didn't even test drive it! Obviously for £4000 ud be getting one of the newer corsas anyway? I dont know anything about them but i learnt in one last year and it was such a smooth drive. I hope you manage to find a car soon hun xx

I'm also suffering more, chest wise and just not being able to eat, its a nightmare. Il have one day where i can eat loads, and like today, a day where i still haven't eaten, i managed a bite of toast this morning. I've just had a look at ur bump picture and she's definately had a growth spurt, then again so has my LO, i feel huge now. You got any further with the name decision? xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

No- still no name! I'm really liking Maya Rose (Rose after my nan who passed away just before Xmas) but I'm not committing to it yet in case I change my mind. Also I keep reading that people pronounce Maya as Mya? Which seems a bit odd.... Seems obvious to me that it's pronounced May-a!

I think cars are a lot more expensive where I am (South East) as there's not much around for £4k that's less than 7 years old! The Corsa I'm looking at is 55 reg and done just under 30k miles.

Ps- I doubt my suffering even compares to yours! Not being able to breathe properly sucks :hugs: won't be long and she'll be here and you can have a bit of respite x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Maya is lovely, i definately wouldn't think of it as Mya? I think its better just to keep a few names in mind then once she is born you will know, we just had our heart set on Maddison straight away. I guess other than my chest and eating, i have had a fairly good pregnancy (mind the bleeding)... but i definately wouldn't rush into doing it again xx


----------



## mummydee

Maya is cute!! 

Suffering with heartburn BADLY in the last 2 days, nothing shifts it! Also with BHs and low down pressure, ah well 32wks today, it wont be long.

Looking forward to my consultant appt on the 17th Feb to see if I will be allowed to go to term or not, otherwise I might have to shave a couple of weeks off my time left!


----------



## CocoaOne

You and Mark aren't planning on trying for another straight away then?! lol

I'll be surprised if we have any more, but I've definitely had an easy time of it compared to others. We'll have our work cut out for us with one!


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> Maya is cute!!
> 
> Suffering with heartburn BADLY in the last 2 days, nothing shifts it! Also with BHs and low down pressure, ah well 32wks today, it wont be long.
> 
> Looking forward to my consultant appt on the 17th Feb to see if I will be allowed to go to term or not, otherwise I might have to shave a couple of weeks off my time left!

Have you tried Gaviscon dual action tablets? My cousin really rated them for her heartburn and she said they taste better than the liquid too!


----------



## Kerrie-x

ahh i have been lucky with heartburn, i've never experienced it. Was also lucky with morning sickness. Mark seems to think i'l be pregnant again next year but i KNOW i won't... he REALLY wants a boy soon after, 1 boy and 1 girl is what he always wanted but he can bloody wait, i want to enjoy Maddison first, In fact, i need to experience motherhood before i decide lol xx


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Maya is cute!!
> 
> Suffering with heartburn BADLY in the last 2 days, nothing shifts it! Also with BHs and low down pressure, ah well 32wks today, it wont be long.
> 
> Looking forward to my consultant appt on the 17th Feb to see if I will be allowed to go to term or not, otherwise I might have to shave a couple of weeks off my time left!
> 
> Have you tried Gaviscon dual action tablets? My cousin really rated them for her heartburn and she said they taste better than the liquid too!Click to expand...

I have tried most things but not that - will give them a go, thank you! I dont hold out much hope though, I had horrendous heartburn all the way thru with Liv and literally nothing apart from gallons of ice cream could help!


----------



## mummydee

Kerrie-x said:


> , In fact, i need to experience motherhood before i decide lol xx

this is what I keep saying to my friends.... they are on about wanting 3/4 kids, and I keep saying to see how you go with one first! someone else I know is trying for her second before her lo is less than a year old... which is totally her decision of course, but I told her that around 18months/2yrs - 4yrs is definitely the hardest and most demanding time! I couldnt imagine having 2 kids within that age bracket, I think I would be driven to drink (even mroe so than usual!)


----------



## lynnikins

lol , Nothing works on my heartburn
oh and im going to have a 20/21 month old when this baby is born , id rather this size gap than 2+years or -1 years gap
btw i drive a 5dr 08 Golf, but its the only new car ive ever had before i moved to the UK i was driving cars older than i was the newest i had driven was a 2001 toyota Surf.


----------



## mummydee

sorry lynnikins, no offence intended! I just couldnt possibly do it! you are a stronger woman than I am! 

do you know if you are expecting pink or blue?!


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh I'd love a new Golf- far too pricey for my budget though. Great cars!

I've got a couple of friends that have got kids with a 2year gap between them - very tough being pregnant with a young toddler, especially if you suffer in pregnancy. I'm sure there's no ideal time to have number two though!


----------



## gemini xo

*arghh, my bump is making me feel so uncomfortable today! it's rock hard & feels like I have cramp.. *


----------



## Kerrie-x

Get this (i think this is why i am put off...)... my mum had 4 kids at 21... 1 year older than i am now!!!

She had my sister at 16, me at 18, brother at 20 and brother at 21, and she found it very hard.. (im not suprised!!)... i definately wouldn't want them too close together because i think its important to watch them grow up, and if you've got a newborn baby and a toddler, its just not possible.. I think around 3-4 would be a good time for another, but again thats what i'm saying now.. lol xx


----------



## mummydee

Olivia will be 3 and a quarter when this one arrives which I think is a nice gap. She has just started (and had time to settle in!) preschool 5 afternoons a week, so I will get time alone with bubbs as well as time with them both together. Although I know I have to try and make time with Olivia on her own too, hopefully when bubbs is sleeping!


----------



## CocoaOne

4 by 21?! Your mum must have the patience of a saint! 

That makes sense though- must be nice to make the most of your child before having another. My friends with 2 kids all say it's so hard to share the love - you feel guilty that you can't devote all your time to them (like you did until number 2 was born)! 

I've got cousins who are from a 5-child single mothered family- and they all crave attention now (in their 20s & 30s) which isn't really surprising!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Aww how lovely, a girl and a little boy on the way, see knowing my luck, we'd try again and it'd be another girl so hubby will want to keep trying and we'l end up with a football team lol xx


----------



## mummydee

hahah well I do feel lucky to have one of each - and its a great excuse not to have anymore!! mind you, my friend has 4 boys and she is now pregnant with her long wanted for girlie and its absolutely fantastic! they werent trying, and its happened anyway! :)


----------



## Fran_Cesca

I'm 33weeks tomorrow So excited about meeting my little princess but she needs to cook for a little longer.

I think any siblings for her won't be thought of until she's around 3yrs.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am not sure when i want number 2. The books say that under 2 years or over 3 years is good because a baby in their 2nd year can get jealous and afterward they feel they can be helpful. But of course that is different for each baby. I think ideally i will have him potty trained then think about #2. i hear boys are hard to potty train anyway also i wanna be sure i am not changing double the nappys and that he can be a bit more independant. I certainly want a boy and a girl at leats (maybe go for a 3rd) but i always said i would only go for #4 if we have 3 of the same sex and even if we have a 4th boy i just dont see me doing 5 like my mom and oldest sister. I am seriously hoping for a gender mix however many we decide though.


----------



## Seity

We've talked about the possibility of a second in a few years, but we both want to see how we deal with 1 first. We can't wait too long though because if we do go for a 2nd I'd prefer to be under 40 still.


----------



## Erised

I'm the only one who's not planning on going back on birth control then?
Both DH & I have agreed that with the way the pill messed up my body and hormones, and with the trouble we had conceiving the first (not as bad as it sounds, just took over a year + loads of docs, gynae visits, some scans and metformin ... no more treatment needed) it isn't worth waiting as we know we'd like to have at least 3 kids anyway. I'm -loving- the idea of being pregnant again as soon as possible. Reading the amount of mummies who get incredibly broody again when their little one is around 6 months old, I like the idea I won't be one of them who can't do anything about it. 

Idea is to give birth, breastfeed and hope that that will keep me naturally without child for a couple of months and any time after 4 months I really wouldn't mind if I fell pregnant again (I'm aware it's very possible to fall pregnant again right away and well within the 4 months, in which case I obviously wouldn't mind either!). The age gap doesn't matter the slightest to me, I think everything and any gap will have it's pros and it's cons. It's the way you deal with it and raise them that will make the difference, it's not like a child will suddenly know no jealousy any more as soon as they reach 4. I also don't doubt you'll love your children equally no matter what.

NTNP right from birth for me, though probably no active trying until our girl is about 1.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I wouldn't mind NTNP after our little boy is born but OH wants to wait until he is at least 2 years old. I think that would be ok though becausee if I got pregnant right away again I would be pregnant for both my junior and senior years of college lol.


----------



## Seity

We're going to use condoms because I don't want to go back on the pill after, but still want to wait a bit. My mom and sister both got pregnant while breastfeeding, so I don't expect that'll do me any good for preventing pregnancy.
Also, we have our first prenatal class tomorrow night. I'm hoping my husband will get some useful information out of the classes.


----------



## starbucks101

Don't know what form on contraception were gonna use yet but i sure dont want another one for a few years yet! I dont like condoms, didnt get on with the implant, struggle with the pill... So it'll probably end up being the injection :(


----------



## BabyHaines

I don't know what we'll do/use either. It took us 5yrs to conceive, so maybe we will be NTNP too, but not sure yet.
I had the injection for two yrs before and I'm sure that it contributed to the PCOS I developed xxxx


----------



## hivechild

I haven't been on the pill for almost 13 years and I am not going to start after the baby is born either. If we decide we want to wait awhile rather than NTNP, we'll use condoms.


----------



## MiissMuffet

CocoaOne said:


> Oh I've always liked FTOs! I'd prefer a Skyline over anything, but I'd never be able to park one and it'd cost a fortune to run!
> 
> I haven't come across any Mazdas in my search- so either there's not a lot in my area or they aren't in my price range :shrug:
> I'm always a bit wary of buying privately too - especially as my colleague is selling her car on eBay at the moment and advertised it as 'no major problems- only ever been in the garage for routine services, tyre and oil change etc' - which is a complete lie! The reason they are selling is because there's something wrong with the engine, it'll last a few hundred miles before it completely dies and then it'll cost the poor new owner about £6-800 to fix. Some people have no morals!

I can't stand skylines. Only because they are such a boy racer car over here. They give them a bad name xx


----------



## tiger

First March Mummy! congratulations TWINKLESTAR. her bub was born at 33weeks ! how exciting! ahhh i just realised.... we are having our babies next month!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh wow, has she posted here? Congrats to her, i hope they are doing well. 

I know i am excited that i will be a mommy next month and even could be this month! eek!


----------



## tiger

yeh she has posted a couple of times on here. well i read her thread and they are doing really well, he weighed nearly 5lbs and is breathing on his own!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i dont see her on the first page. Did I add her to the list and am blind?? If I added her, i can put bubs birthdate on the list


----------



## MiissMuffet

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/267205-just-had-my-baby-7-weeks-early.html


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope she doesn't mind us talking about her. :blush: and nope she isn't on the list in here. She was due 2 days after me :) x


----------



## tiger

lol she was due 12days after me...kind of scary how alot of bubs are going to start arriving soon lol...im sure she wouldnt mind, she seems lovely lol ....


----------



## MiissMuffet

she is lovely. I just seen her wee announcment on facebook. I'm so glad he is healthy :D xx


----------



## tiger

what is her facebook name? is it in er profile?


----------



## MiissMuffet

tiger said:


> what is her facebook name? is it in er profile?

Send her a pm on here i'm sure she will give it to u. i added u btw x


----------



## tiger

i shall.. and i accepted :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

I'm sending the old man for the snip after this baby!!!

Congrats to TwinkleStar, thats great news glad Kane is healthy! Very scary to think we are due next month now tho!

Was up in the night in a lot of pain last night - sure its BHs but I dont ever remember them being that painful. Luckily I have a routine midwife appt today so will see what she says about it xx


----------



## Sparky0207

We are due NEXT MONTH!! :happydance:

Cant believe we have 2 march lambs already here, scary thought! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sparky0207 said:


> We are due NEXT MONTH!! :happydance:
> 
> Cant believe we have 2 march lambs already here, scary thought! xx

Whos the 2nd? I thought the 1st one was a fake :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

mummydee said:


> sorry lynnikins, no offence intended! I just couldnt possibly do it! you are a stronger woman than I am!
> 
> do you know if you are expecting pink or blue?!

I dont know if this one is pink or blue no, we intended to find out but the money went on bills rather than private scans they couldnt tell us at the 20wks scan, 

My only stipulation on the next baby after this one is that my body is properly recovered and im in good health, esp seeing how ive had spd this time round, we will see how i recover post birth and i'll try not to put on the weight post birth like i did after Nate lol although with 2 kids to run around after i doubt i'll be able to find the time to eat. we want all our kids by the time im 30 though and im just 24 now


----------



## Sparky0207

MiissMuffet said:


> Sparky0207 said:
> 
> 
> We are due NEXT MONTH!! :happydance:
> 
> Cant believe we have 2 march lambs already here, scary thought! xx
> 
> Whos the 2nd? I thought the 1st one was a fake :shrug:Click to expand...

Alibaba was the first and Twinklestar the second :) xx


----------



## Tink1o5

how far along was alibaba?


----------



## CocoaOne

I thought Alibaba was due end of Feb- but Rosalie was born on 22/01/10 and 6 weeks early, so think she must have been due early March?

Very scary that there are 2 March babies already Im glad I'm due right at the end of the month so it's still 2 months for me! Lol


----------



## Tink1o5

haha im due the 23rd unless my little boy decides to make an early appearance. As long as its March 1st or further. I will be 37 weeks 1 day March 1st.. so thats fine with me :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh ofcourse! She had her baby 6 weeks early xx


----------



## Erised

I too thought alibaba was due in Feb, but seems that if she gave birth at exactly 34 weeks she would have been due on the 5th of March. Haven't found any recent posts where she mentioned her due date though ... either way, 2 March mummies! Congrats to Twinklestar as well =) ... Glad both little ones seem to be doing well so far, hope they'll be home soon. 

Had my midwife appointment this morning, blood pressure is still great and I've once again gained too much weight to be happy with. Probably completely normal, but I wouldn't mind it being a little less! Kiddy seems to be doing well as well, she's turned around though. She's now laying back/bum on the left rather than on the right as she was 2 weeks ago. Her head is still completely lose above the pelvis though, so she's gotta drop still. Had hoped she would have started engaging already, but hey ho! She's got a couple of weeks still =) 

Next appointment is in 2 weeks again, and we'll be discussing labour then. How things are getting closer. Assuming that from then on the hospital visits will go weekly (37+4 at the next appointment).


----------



## starbucks101

Blimey 2 marchers already!! Scary stuff, Glad twinklestars little one is doing ok i saw the thread last night but was a little zombiefied!


----------



## mummydee

lynnikins said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> sorry lynnikins, no offence intended! I just couldnt possibly do it! you are a stronger woman than I am!
> 
> do you know if you are expecting pink or blue?!
> 
> I dont know if this one is pink or blue no, we intended to find out but the money went on bills rather than private scans they couldnt tell us at the 20wks scan,
> 
> My only stipulation on the next baby after this one is that my body is properly recovered and im in good health, esp seeing how ive had spd this time round, we will see how i recover post birth and i'll try not to put on the weight post birth like i did after Nate lol although with 2 kids to run around after i doubt i'll be able to find the time to eat. we want all our kids by the time im 30 though and im just 24 nowClick to expand...

Thats a good idea, its a lot of trauma on the body! and youve got plenty of time you youngster you!!


----------



## lynnikins

lol i dont feel so young lol, my hips and pelvis feel more like im 50+, esp after todays physio appointment im in agony , that woman loves to tourture me im sure,


----------



## starbucks101

Bless ya Lynnikins! 

Just got Em from nursery she's starting her reduced hours and days today so i have no idea what to do with her this afternoon! Ive got loads of housework to do and phone calls to make but think i'll try and get her over the park later!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

2 March babies already! wow. Congrats to the new mummies!We're these first timers? 

I feel (for no apparent reason) that mines will be early or roughly on time though I hear so much about first timers going overdue. I really hope I dont.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I am my mums 1st baby and she was told to expect me in March and i arrived Feb 10th so not all first timers have late babies. LO is our 1st baby aswell and im thinking he is going to be a lil early or on time. Just a hunch i have. Wierd how we all have feeling about our LO's and they turn out being correct. Lets hope this hunch is correct too lol.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am pretty sure alibaba was due 28 feb and i'll check but i think she posted on the first or 2nd page introducing herself in case she went overdue :haha: Just shows, we cant predict things lol


----------



## JessiHD

I'm convinced I'll be late, don't know why!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yep page 2 post #12 alibaba posted

twinklestar was already a mummy to 2 or more and alibaba was a first timer.

I always thought i would go over but lately i feel i wont but maybe it is just wishful thinking lol and mu husband wakes up everyday lately and says "still no baby??" lol No!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Will go check their stories, thanks. There really is no cut and dried way to pregnancy is there :) Every experience is different to the next!


----------



## Seity

JessiHD - I'm convinced I'm going to be late too. I sometimes wonder if the late March mom's will all have their babies before I have mine!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have a very strong feeling that my LO will arrive before his EDD. I can't believe I'm full term in ONE WEEK! Omg can't believe how close it is!


----------



## Jadey121

I have a strong feeling that ill be overdue too! My consultant has already said if i go 10 days over ill be sectioned on 1st April as she doesnt want to induce me as ive had a previous c-section 15 months ago and the induction didnt go to plan! So i might have a April baby yet!!!


----------



## Erised

So technically we only have 1 March mummy so far then, making Twinklestar the first one. You have a heck of a memory DueMarch2nd if you remembered Alibaba had posted in here and where!! 

I'd like to think I'll go early, and really hope I do ... but my midwife saying she's not engaged yet makes me wonder if perhaps it's not gonna happen. I was my mums first and a day early, so had hoped that I'd take after her and delivery early/spot on time rather than late ... what are the chances now that at nearly 36 weeks she hasn't dropped into my pelvis yet though? *sigh*


----------



## greenlady

Everyone says I'll probably be late because it's my first but I don't really have a premonition. In any case it only takes 1 day and I'm and April mummy rather than a March mummy! I don't mind if I'm only a few days late..


----------



## thechaosismex

argh argh argh
*panic panic panic*

29 days! 29 days!!!!!


*has a heart attack...* :rofl:


----------



## julchen_79

Hi ladies :hi: hope you all had a great weekend and are doing all well. 

From what I have heard many times, it does not really matter whether our LO's have dropped are engaged or the cervix has moved forward yet. Even though it seems more typical for first time mom's to have all this happen earlier it is not a must and apparently is no indication of when labour is going to start. 
I have a cousin who was 3cm dilated for 5 weeks (doctor said baby can come any minute) and only ended up having her LO 3 days early and my SIL dropped about a week before her due date and ended up having the baby 5 days early. So I guess what I am trying to say, when our LO's are ready they will come...of course I am hoping as well that mine is either on time or slightly early rather than late. There is still this issue of baby potential stealing my birthday :rofl:


----------



## JessiHD

I'm started to get very scared of labour and its still quite awhile until my EDD! God knows what I'll be like when I only have 29 days on my ticker!!!


----------



## Kel127

Seity said:


> JessiHD - I'm convinced I'm going to be late too. I sometimes wonder if the late March mom's will all have their babies before I have mine!

I also have a feeling that my little boy will be late too. My mom had 4 children and we were all late! I don't expect him to make an appearance till mid March. :cry:


----------



## thechaosismex

JessiHD said:


> I'm started to get very scared of labour and its still quite awhile until my EDD! God knows what I'll be like when I only have 29 days on my ticker!!!

 Probably replicating my panic attack at the moment :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondenklutzi you are due in 1 month from today :) Annoying that feb is a short month or we would have like 30-31 days til lo is here when we are a month away from edd but instead we have 28 days iykwim. I am looking forward to saying "less than a month" 

I started feeling that way about labour as well, well not scared just that it was more real and i think i have come to terms with it, but it will be scary when i get that first contraction or waters break or i get my show. 

In my parenting class they showed a video about the stages of labour and in the early stage part there was a couple talking about how the early stage of the girls labour wen and the man said it was one of the best days because they went hiking and spent all day together :haha: Now i know it is good to move around but who the hell is hiking in labour?? :haha:


----------



## Emskins

Hiking?!?!! WTF!! Surely it must have been baby number 2 or 3, there is no way I would be prepared to go hiking when I had no clue about labour etc!

I am also really nervous of labour, trying to keep relaxed about it but finding it harder and harder as the due date gets closer. I have my follow up growth scan tomorrow, hopefully LO has had a growth spurt and all is well, wish us luck ladies.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good Luck!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Emskins said:


> Hiking?!?!! WTF!! Surely it must have been baby number 2 or 3, there is no way I would be prepared to go hiking when I had no clue about labour etc!

They seemed to be talking about it like it was baby #1. Me and my husband had to stop ourselves from laughing loads during that video. There was another couple saying how lovely it was when she was in labour that the husband would put his forehead on hers and look her right in the eyes and talk her through a contraction. I leaned over and said to my husband "try that and you'll be sent flying" lol like i want his face in my face while i am in pain!!??


----------



## CocoaOne

Convinced my LO will be late- my mum had 3 kids and we were all late, I think my brother (second born) was nearly 3 weeks overdone :haha:

Off to my first Parent Craft class tonight- no idea what to expect, but hope everyone is nice!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CocoaOne said:


> Convinced my LO will be late- my mum had 3 kids and we were all late, I think my brother (second born) was nearly 3 weeks overdone :haha:
> 
> Off to my first Parent Craft class tonight- no idea what to expect, but hope everyone is nice!

I went to 2 parent craft classes (supposed to be 4 or 5) and then decided we werent learning much and since my husband had to work his schedules around them, we didnt go back. They tell you a lot less than you learn here, but it is surprising how little other mums to be know. The thing that made me realise they were rubbish is that the mw/teacher turned off the stages of labour video before the 3rd stage. So some women wont know their options of natural or managed. :wacko: My husband agreed he learned more from a book he has. I hope yours go better than ours


----------



## JessiHD

I was three and a half weeks late as they told my mum that she had miscalculated, even though she was certain about the day she had conceived!

Have my first Parentcraft course tomorrow. Hubby can only make 1/3. :(


----------



## girl friday

DH, his brothers and his nephews were all 1 - 2 weeks late so I keep getting told by MIL that my LO will be too, especially as "all first babies are late" and all babies on DH side are late. 

The thing is, me, my brothers and my niece and nephews were all early! What makes her so sure my LO will take after DH's side and not mine?! 

And the first baby comment is just stupid! If it were true then how come my brother, my niece and one of my nephews were all early?! 

Personally I want my LO to come early, I stop work on 5th March and would be happy to go into labour that night like my SIL did with my niece! I get to spend more of my maternity leave with my LO then rather than waiting for him to arrive! lol


----------



## Laura12355

I want mine a week early as OH has that week booked off
(purly coincidental as thats when their hols have be used up by)

but everyon thinks i'll be late
& end up being an April Mummy

x


----------



## KarrierBag

Hi everyone! Can I join? New to the site and currently 34+1 :) Due March 14th!! Hope everyone ok? I'm getting fed up now and keep getting period type pains and general aches - all normal I suppose! Seeing mw tomorrow for 34 week AN check!

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi KarrierBag! Love the name!

Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi KarrierBag! Love the name!

Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## mummydee

welcome karrierbag! love the name!!

am skipping the parentcraft classes this time around - its all too raw from last time still ;) am planning on making notes for my birth plan tonight though (if I get time!)


----------



## lynnikins

first babys from uncomplicated pregnancys do typically go overdue by the statistics they have at least here in the UK , it seems to be a thing in my family to go overdue too so im not holding my breath lol


----------



## Seity

Just back from my 34 week appointment. All's well and they're going to do an ultrasound at my 36 week appointment to check growth and position - Woo! Bonus look at my boy!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am not worried about going overdue too far because when I had my growth scan at 34 weeks I went to see the consultant(?) after and she did my BP and all was normal and had a chat and checked urine. Basically the normal stuff except listening to bubs HB and fundal height because i had my scan. Then at the end she said to book an appointment back there (local hospital)for the week I am due. But when I went to the desk to book the lady said it would need to be at Stirling Infirmary (which is where i would be giving birth as my local hospital has no labour ward) and that is booked for 3rd march. So either I wont make that appointment or that is when i will get my sweep?? I dont know what the appointment is for, could be for a sweep or just an internal exam or even another scan? But I am hoping I dont make that appointment so i will never know lol

I hope that doesnt mean they EXPECT me to go over? Especially since bubs head was measuring nearly 39 weeks at 34 weeks :shock:


----------



## gemini xo

*omg, can't believe I can now say he'll be here next month!   *


----------



## brandonsgirl

Crazy thought isnt it.. I keep having these little waves of excitement and impatients and then comes the worry lol


----------



## KarrierBag

I'm having a girl :) Was convinced she was a he but 3 scans have said girl so I'm on team pink! 

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Well the class was ok, only things I learnt was not to use baby nail scissors to cut babies nails- just use teeth at first, and they showed a marble to show how small babies bellys are for the first few weeks- no wonder they need feeding little and often! I honestly think if they told all new mums this then less people would give up breastfeeding so quickly! Everyone I know who's tried BFing has given up within days because they had a 'hungry' baby who needed more- they thought that unless the baby went 3-4 hours between feeds that they must need formula (and hungry baby milk at that!)

I know someone who's feeding her 2 month old squashed up banana because he still won't settle after his hungry baby milk! Surely his little digestive system isn't ready for solid food yet?! Or am I just ignorant?


----------



## Seity

CocoaOne said:


> Well the class was ok, only things I learnt was not to use baby nail scissors to cut babies nails- just use teeth at first, ...

Use one of those soft nail buffers on your baby's nails. It's way easier than biting them.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Ok so I wanna add twinklestar to the list. 
When was she due?
Was she on team blue or pink or yellow?
Did she have a boy or girl?
What date was the baby born?
What was his/her name?

can maybe find out the last 3 from her thread

eta nevermind i got the info :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

She was on team blue, that's all I remember off the top of my head!


----------



## PineappleHead

HELP! :help:
I need to pack my hospital bag (I know, I can't believe I haven't done it yet either) but I have no idea what I need to pack! Since my lil man is measuring 3 weeks ahead I need to be ready, but I dunno where to start. Any advice?


----------



## Seity

PineappleHead said:


> HELP! :help:
> I need to pack my hospital bag (I know, I can't believe I haven't done it yet either) but I have no idea what I need to pack! Since my lil man is measuring 3 weeks ahead I need to be ready, but I dunno where to start. Any advice?

I haven't bothered to pack yet either, but remember in the US a lot of the things are provided that aren't in the UK, so we don't need to pack quite as much.

I figure a few pairs of dark undies
Something to wear home
Something for the baby to wear home
Toiletries - brush, travel shampoo, soap, toothbrush, etc for your stay
Lip balm
Makeup - If you're into that sort of thing
Some nighties/night clothes
Snacks for you and your birthing partner
Change for vending machine
Camera

--My hospital provides a gown for the birth (so you don't have to possibly ruin your own). They also provide maternity pads and diapers during your stay and ice pops to suck on for when you're in labor. There may be a few other things, but I'm at work and the book the hospital gave us with that info is at home.


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm packing-

For me:
2 or 3 nighties with button fronts for BFing
5 pairs of LARGE knickers!
Slippers
Dressing Gown
Toiletries (mini bottles- shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, flannel, toothbrush etc)
Maternity towels - will check if hospital provide these though
Few pairs of nipple pads incase milk comes in early
Nursing bras
Camera
Makeup
Things like phone charger I'll try to remember to pack before we set off for hospital!

For Baby:
Cotton Wool
Wet wipes just in case poo is really sticky and gross!
Nappies
3 Newborn vests & sleepsuits
Snowsuit
Blanket for bringing baby home (will prob use hospital ones whilst in hospital)

Anything else I need Ill just send OH home for! Probably missed something though, haven't packed it yet though


----------



## PineappleHead

yeah, the hospital I'm going to provides a gown and pads etc as well. 
Like there's a lot that they suggest to pack but a lot of my friends I've talked to here say I won't need half of it. :shrug:


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh might pack a couple of tiny baby clothes too just incase she's tiny. Hopefully I won't need 0-3 clothes! Haven't had a growth scan or any indication of how big she'll be - but doubt it'll be over 9lbs, so newborn should be fine


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well what i did was started by looking at the stickies thread. And someone had done a massive thread about it on the day that was what inspired me to make my list. I will write a list of what I have and you can add or take off things that suit you. (I am probably packing too much and remember US hospitals supply a lot more than UK ones so ask your doctor or someone at your next visit for a list of what they supply)

Packed so far.........

My Bag
night dress for labour
6 pairs of big black undies
old sports bra for labour
1 pair of black pj bottoms 
1 pair of black leggings
2 loose tops for BFing
3 pairs of socks
black bath towel (hospital ones are scratchy as they get washed so often)
2 dark washcloths
pair of flip flops for shower 
lots of plastic bags for wet laundry etc
2 packs of maternity pads (total of 20)
pack of maternity mats (total of 5) need at least one for car ride home and the hospital usually has some for the bed but i'd rather not unpack them so just put the pack in
antibacterial wipes (sharing a bathroom with women after labour can get gross)
wet wipes (for toilet trips because if i have stitches the hospital tp is too rough)
face wipes (to freshen up)
travel straighteners 
antibacterial hand gel (it is a hospital after all)
a journal i have kept through pregnancy to write down what i am thinking in quiet times

Toiletries
small unscented lotion (be careful not to use to much scents around bubs for a while so he knows what mommy smells like)
hair brush
hair bands
lip balm
travel size shampoo, conditioner, shower gel
new small loufa pouf (thats what i call it, you know taht poufy thing you wash with)
face wash
toothpaste/toothbrush/mouthwash

Baby Bag/changing bag
baby lotion
8 breast pads (probably wont need them but there is no harm)
nipple cream (i want to prevent sore nips rather than treat them when sore)
27 pack of nappies
travel pack of wipes (16) They are the pure kind so are safe, some hospitals fuss about wipes
cotton balls
travel size bapanthen (diaper rash cream)(was a free sample, again wont probably need it but its no harm)
blanket
4 baby grows (short sleeve no legs kind)
pair of soft trousers
1 sleepsuit
1 sleeping gown
2 cardigans 
2 muslin squares and 1 burp cloth(dont know if usa do them as i never heard of them or saw them there, but burp cloths are what i always saw my sis use)
2 bibs
towel for baby (in case they show you how to bathe as some hospitals do, the towels are scratchy)
2 pairs scratch mits
2 pairs socks
pair of booties
coming home outfit

Extra Bag/husbands bag
snacks 
disposable camera for backup
puzzle books and pens
hand towel and washcloth (for hubby to wash up)

His snow suit thing will be in the car

STILL TO BE PACKED....

dressing gown (robe) will probably just be put in a bag and taken as i have no room in my hospital bag for it
slippers (waiting on my mom sending me some because i have big feet and the uk dont do my size lol)
drinks
nursing bra (i havent decided if i will get one before or see how BFing goes without it)
money (coins for machines and stuff)
camera and extra batteries
phone chargers
outfit for me to wear home (at the moment i wear them so i will wait til closer to pack it)
baby book (for momentos)
dummy (pacifier) will sterilise it before i go
makeup
deodorant 
pillow (will be put in car) women have suggested it because the hospital pillows are flimsy and its hard enough to get comfy
and a change of clothes for hubby

hope that helps... probably packing way too much


----------



## DueMarch2nd

PineappleHead said:


> yeah, the hospital I'm going to provides a gown and pads etc as well.
> Like there's a lot that they suggest to pack but a lot of my friends I've talked to here say I won't need half of it. :shrug:

You mean like a hospital gown? Well of course our hospitals have them too but I asked if it was necessary to have one of our own and women said it is much more comfortable since the others are open back and they encourage you to walk around


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> PineappleHead said:
> 
> 
> yeah, the hospital I'm going to provides a gown and pads etc as well.
> Like there's a lot that they suggest to pack but a lot of my friends I've talked to here say I won't need half of it. :shrug:
> 
> You mean like a hospital gown? Well of course our hospitals have them too but I asked if it was necessary to have one of our own and women said it is much more comfortable since the others are open back and they encourage you to walk aroundClick to expand...

yeah, a hospital gown. I don't have one of my own and everyone I've talked to here says the hospital gowns were just as good, if not better than their own gowns. the hospital gowns are open in the back, but I plan on bringing a robe from home to cover my bum! hehe


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol I didnt have one of my own either but i bought one that was cheap and black so it probably wont get ruined and if it did, i wouldnt mind. I hear maternity wards are so hot, and in fact i was there for a kidney infection a few weeks ago and they are hot, need to keep bubs warm. So I will take my robe, but more than likely wont use it. If it gets too hot, i doubt i'll wear anything :rofl:


----------



## CocoaOne

Oooooo I so would probably have forgot bibs! I'll probably take bibs for feeding and Muslins too- hoping to use these to cover up while BFing if there are any men in the room (my brother would die of embarressment if he saw my boob! Lol)

I finally found a couple of decent cars on the net, so going to view with OH tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh and MWs doing the parenting class tonight nearly had a fit when we all said that none of us are carrying our maternity notes with us 24 hrs a day! Apparently we shouldn't go anywhere without them. I'll probably lose them- at least if they're at home I know exactly where they are! 

I was also freaked out when they asked if we'd done a trial run with baby seat in the car and pram in the boot........ Haven't even got a car, let alone a car seat or pram yet! Eeeek!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

They want you to carry your notes 24 hours a day for at least 8 weeks, possible 10? :shrug: I mean i wont be doing it even when I am 39 weeks let alone earlier lol I never even heard that :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

And I still havent got the seat in the car (wasnt planning on testing pram in boot but will now lol) because my husband wants to fit the seat covers first so the car looks nice for bubs but it is a nightmare with the backseat covers since he needs to literally take the seat apart to fit them and he hasnt had much free time. If he doesnt do it by next sunday (we are busy wednesday on his day off though i will ask him and sunday is the next time he is off) then i will just have him fit the seat without the seat covers. I am getting nervous! lol I want all that done by full term and that is a week from today (tuesday since it is after midnight)


----------



## tiger

we have to do it here too, altho its in the form of an orange booklet lol, ive had to carry mine with me 24hrs a day since i was 17weeks! i had to get quickly taken to hospital when i was 24weeks and i didnt have it on me at the time(i was at work, whoops) and they nearly went mental at me lol, so ive carried it everywhere since


----------



## MiissMuffet

I havn't even thought about carrying my notes with me!!! They are in my drawer at home always, unless i have a M/W appointment!


----------



## tiger

i would get my head bitten off if they found out i didnt have them with me all the time lol


----------



## mummydee

bloody hell sod carrying the notes round with ya, they are HUGE!!! Although I'm going to the baby show in a couple of weeks and my BFF is insisting I take them in the car with me in case anything happens when I am there (although I'll only be 35 weeks!)


----------



## MiissMuffet

hope Tiger's ok I'm worried bout her after i read her other post :(


----------



## lynnikins

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am not worried about going overdue too far because when I had my growth scan at 34 weeks I went to see the consultant(?) after and she did my BP and all was normal and had a chat and checked urine. Basically the normal stuff except listening to bubs HB and fundal height because i had my scan. Then at the end she said to book an appointment back there (local hospital)for the week I am due. But when I went to the desk to book the lady said it would need to be at Stirling Infirmary (which is where i would be giving birth as my local hospital has no labour ward) and that is booked for 3rd march. So either I wont make that appointment or that is when i will get my sweep?? I dont know what the appointment is for, could be for a sweep or just an internal exam or even another scan? But I am hoping I dont make that appointment so i will never know lol
> 
> I hope that doesnt mean they EXPECT me to go over? Especially since bubs head was measuring nearly 39 weeks at 34 weeks :shock:


I would say they plan to give you a sweep or talk through getting you induced asap at that appointment hun if your baby has been measuring big


----------



## lynnikins

CocoaOne said:


> Well the class was ok, only things I learnt was not to use baby nail scissors to cut babies nails- just use teeth at first, and they showed a marble to show how small babies bellys are for the first few weeks- no wonder they need feeding little and often! I honestly think if they told all new mums this then less people would give up breastfeeding so quickly! Everyone I know who's tried BFing has given up within days because they had a 'hungry' baby who needed more- they thought that unless the baby went 3-4 hours between feeds that they must need formula (and hungry baby milk at that!)
> 
> I know someone who's feeding her 2 month old squashed up banana because he still won't settle after his hungry baby milk! Surely his little digestive system isn't ready for solid food yet?! Or am I just ignorant?

dont get me started on early weaning, but her baby will definatly not be ready for anything but milk and banana will make her baby consitpated


----------



## lynnikins

oh and the advice on notes ladies is that we carry them from 20wks onwards here in the UK , mine are in a bag in the car and will stay there aside from appointments untill i go into hospital, 
and the UK notes have srunk compared to the ones i Had with DS 2 yrs ago


----------



## mummydee

MiissMuffet said:


> hope Tiger's ok I'm worried bout her after i read her other post :(

OMG yeah I just read that, will be watching for updates :sad1:


----------



## Tink1o5

where is the post i havent read it


----------



## jay.92

Hello, had my 36 week appointment had a good one I think. Baby is now 2/5th engaged :) is that too early for 36 weeks ??. What does 2/5ths engaged actually mean. 

Start my antenatal classes on friday looking forwards to them all the samples and learning I really don't know what pain relief I'm looking to use so hopefully all my questions will be answered as of friday. 

Xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Hope all is ok with Tiger x 

What if your handbag gets nicked with your notes in?! Or if you keep them in the car- what if your car gets nicked? Unlikely I know, but more likely than someone nicking them from your house (or your house burning down :shock:!)

I'll probably leave them in the plastic wallet thing I got my info from MW in. I carry a HUGE handbag anyway. I'll probably fit baby in there when she arrives :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

coccoa one , 
the hospital have a copy of your notes ( well not so much your BP history and measurements but definatly of all the scan notes etc.... ) so they can work from that if they needed to, and the reasons for carrying them are if like say i went into central or north london on the tube and colapsed or labour started and i couldnt get back to SW london an ambulance wouldnt take me to my hospital or swing past to get my notes from my house they would take me to the nearest hospital and say i needed Anti-D or was unable to take certain medications because my OH has an allergy to the medicine so theres a high chance the baby did as well, then they would need my notes if i wasnt able to talk or tell them these things myself to avoid doing harm to me or baby, 
esp as for most of us we are getting to the point where labour could start unexpectedly anytime from now on, im under 3 weeks from baby being considered full term sso my notes are staying with me, if im at home and DH is at work with the car then they are with me if im out and just in tescos they stay in the car caus i can get them if i need them if we go for a day out where we will be away from the car for several hours they go in my handbag/rucksack


----------



## BabyHaines

Lynnikins - I do the same xx

I just needed to pop in and celebrate 'last box on my ticker' day!! Haha, so excited!!xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hmmm I still think my mw should have said something about carrying notes. Maybe she will tomorrow. I will take the advice and start keeping them in my husbands car, he is never TOO far away that he couldnt get to me before an ambulance could and if i go out im in his car since i dont drive. I gotta take them with me tomorrow anyway for my appointment so I will just put them in a bag and leave them in there i guess. 

Well girls, it is exactly 1 month from my due date. That is 4 weeks/28 days!! I am excited at the moment. I have my bits where I get nervous about the actual labour event happening (not the birth part, that doesnt scare me, just the starting labour part and maybe being unsure of what to do) 

I have been getting period pains more regularly and they were accompanied with needing a poo each time last night and this morning but they are still mild so I am still thinking they are nothing at the moment. I am definitely at the point where I assess each twinge and try to work out whether it is labour related or not. Well, as of next week whenever baby comes, he wont be classed as premature :) :shock:


----------



## Emskins

Good news ladies!

We are back from the doctor and she said everything is looking great, she said the LO's growth over the last 2 weeks was 'amazing' as the baby has caught up to where they should be! Needless to say we are super relieved!! It looks like finishing work was a big factor in helping my baby grow! I am soo happy. 

I feel like I can relax a little as I was not sure what the Dr was gonna say today, I was soo worried she would tell me the baby would need to come early which would have terrified me as I am 35w5days and I don't want bubs to arrive before 37 weeks, also we hadn't sorted insurance (a must here) and we still need to figure out how to collect the craddle from our friends house, now I can take a deep breath and get these things in order. OH is working from home today and he has taken care of baby's insurance which is a big relief so that should be done adn dusted one they recieve the paper work.

Now I am going to chillax for a bit....

I have been carrying my 'notes' with me since day 1, it is basically one piece of paper with all my info from each visit, weight, blood pressure, baby positionm, what was done at the visit and then my basic info, blood group, name, address ect...

have a good one!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Great news emskins!!


----------



## greenlady

That's great news, what a relief. Enjoy your chillax!


----------



## JessiHD

Just had a fab antenatal class with Parentcraft!


----------



## CormacksGirl

:happydance:36 weeks today!!!!:happydance: LO still has a week to flip the right way, keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## gemini xo

*ouchhh, my hips & tops of my legs are hurting alot today!  can't believe i'll be 34 weeks tomorrow, the weeks are flying by.

x*


----------



## julchen_79

I just saw Tiger's post - sounds scary! Good thing she is on her way to the hospital, I am sure there she'll be in best hands. Let's hope everything turns out just fine. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/267907-phone-not-phone.html

Emskins, fabulous news on baby catching up in growth. :thumbup:

I'll have my 36 week appointment today - it is the big one with all the labour talk (getting really nervous), strep b test etc. Doubt my baby is engaged, going by his hiccups he is changing position from left to right on a daily basis, at least he is head down though.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow. I am hoping he is engaged but I cant tell. I am really looking forward to finding out. But not looking forward to getting blood taken because they poke me so many times and I have sore arms after. I apparantly have small veins that are hard to get to. I am anxious to see what mw says about labour and all that as well


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ooo didnt know u had bloods taken at 36 weeks, must remember that! Hope you get on ok tommorow Due :) I have my last antenatal consultant appointment at the hospital tommorow, still not sure which way baby is lying, she was breech last week and I cant tell which part of her is which! lol xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well all I know is last time I saw mw she told me I'd get bloods taken to check all of whatever they need to check to see your in good shape for labour :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ah that makes sense :) Will prepare myself for it then! xx


----------



## mummydee

great news Emskins!!


----------



## Erised

Emskins - Glad your little one caught up!! You must be so relieved =) ... Now you get to enjoy the last weeks without any non-everyday labour worries.

Fingers crossed for Tiger and her little one being ok. 

I won't have my next midwife appointment until 37 weeks 4 days, which is when we'll discuss labour and birth. From then on I should have weekly appointments rather than every 2 weeks. So looks like I'll be finding out later than most of you! I've also been told to start taking urine samples with me from then on (in Holland you don't have to for the first weeks). No idea if I'll be having more bloods taken.

'Kraamzorg' (pretty much a health visitor, though they're over for 6 hours a day for the first week to help you out with baby + household) was supposed to come over tomorrow, but they called last week to ask if I could have the appointment that morning (didn't manage) and last night they called again to ask if it would be ok for them to come over today instead. I agreed this time, as we had sorted most of my room anyway and it was only a day early ... I spend last night from 10 until 4 in the morning going through baby's stuff, sorting it, re-folding it, making an inventory etc ... just for her to not even have to look at the babies room!!! Turns out it was just a chat to see what I'd want them to do after birth, if I had a preference for hours etc. 

Do you need hot water bottles for the baby in England? I was never told anything about it by the midwife in England, so assume not? Over here we need to have 2 -metal- hot water bottles (flask like) with covers for the baby. I'm actually quite annoyed by it, it will cost me around £35 for something I can't see myself use. There's no bloody room in the moses basket anyway, but apparently we need them to warm up the bed before putting baby in it ... argh! Just normal hot water bottles would be soooo much cheaper, but they don't have the Dutch Stamp of Approval on them and apparently don't keep their tempature as well. From googling and reading some Dutch forum posts it's absolutely ridiculous and most mummies end up not using them ever again after the 'kraamzorg' leaves. Waste of money *sigh*


----------



## KarrierBag

Great news Emskins :)

Not long back from 34 week appt and mw has sent me to the hospital - waiting for my sister to pick me up now! Been having greenish discharge on and off for about 2 weeks and had a 'gush' a week ago and trickling since then, also had really bad pressure 'down there' so she's not happy and wants me to be seen by a doctor. Will let you know how I get on when I get back!

xx


----------



## Kel127

Just got back from my 36 week appointment, and it looks like I'm right about going overdue. Doctor says my cervix is still closed and the baby isn't engaged at all. :cry:


----------



## PineappleHead

aww kel!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
You never know what could happen this week though!


----------



## julchen_79

Good luck KarrierBag! Hope all is ok! :hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> Just got back from my 36 week appointment, and it looks like I'm right about going overdue. Doctor says my cervix is still closed and the baby isn't engaged at all. :cry:

Don't worry!!! I was told things could literally change over night! :hugs:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ahh Emskins what fab news. Like you say you can chillax a bit now. x


----------



## lynnikins

Not everyone will get bloods done at 36wks , its normal to have a 16 and a 28 wk blood test in the UK im getting one tomorrow at my 34wk appointment to check iron levels as they lost the results from my 28wk ones and with Christmas post and stuff my letter telling me that and to go in to get them redone must have gotten lost or never posted,


----------



## jj-rabbit

Talking about bloods thats remided me that i had mine done on 30th Dec and still haven't had my results! Presume all fine but i'll ask at the scan on Friday.


----------



## hivechild

That's great news about your LO Emskins! That must be such a huge relief for you.

I have my 36 wk appt tomorrow. I have to get my Strep B swab done then (ick). From there I go onto appointments weekly until the big day.

Yesterday hubby and I met with a pediatrician to interview him and spent 45 mins chatting with him (at no charge!) and he did more talking than we did. I've never even had a doctor's appointment that long before.

He was fantastic and put us both at ease and his outlook and views on things seemed right on par with ours so we're both very, very happy with how it went! This was the first one we had set up a meeting with and I think we got lucky because we've decided not to bother with anyone else and use him.

One more thing to tick off the to do list before the wee monkey gets here!


----------



## CocoaOne

You girls in the USA are lucky getting to chose your Dr (although I imagine you get what you pay for?)

Over here we have to register with basically the nearest Dr to our home- and not much we can do if they are rubbish or we don't see eye-to-eye! 

PS- I found a car! Picking it up Thursday hopefully, so I'll be mobile again. Woo hoo!


----------



## CocoaOne

You girls in the USA are lucky getting to chose your Dr (although I imagine you get what you pay for?)

Over here we have to register with basically the nearest Dr to our home- and not much we can do if they are rubbish or we don't see eye-to-eye! 

PS- I found a car! Picking it up Thursday hopefully, so I'll be mobile again. Woo hoo!


----------



## starbucks101

Great news Cocoaone, What have you gone for?


----------



## mummydee

ooh what car did you get Cocoa?!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hope all goes well karrierbag

kel- things really can change. I bet if you post a thread and ask how many people were in your same situation at 36 weeks to have it all change in time, there will be loads. Did you get a cervical exam?? I didnt know they did internal exams til labour. :shrug: I was kinda hoping for one soon lol just to know whats up down there :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I had bloods taken at 16 and 28 weeks then was told last time to expect them again. Dont know, maybe it is just my area. Cant be special for me because my bloods come back perfect always so I cant see any special treatment there lol

I am wondering if i will see the mw every week from now on. Well, I guess i will find out tomorrow. Seems a lot of girls get there 36 week appointment spot on 36 weeks? Mine is only wednesdays because that is when the mw is at the GP, we have a team of mws and thats how they do things here


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi ladies. Looking for a bit of support today as I think I may be going a bit crazy. My hubby has been transferred for work and I decided it was best to go ahead and move now as opposed to once baby gets here. We found all this out about three weeks ago and it is about a 2400 mile move. We are having the house packed up (by professionals and not me thank goodness) tomorrow and then flying out on Thursday (with hubby and our two dogs). Yep, moving at 35+3, I must be crazy. Good news is that I have found a new doctor and will meet with her early next week. Just hoping that the lo stays put until after the move and that my stress (or this horrible cold I have developed) does not hurt the baby. I just hated the idea of my DH missing the birth if he couldn't make it home in time.


----------



## CocoaOne

Don't laugh.......

A Fiat Panda! :haha:

I know I'd decided against a Fiat Punto as they are unreliable, but the Panda won Car of the Year in 2004 (the reg my car is), James May off Top Gear has got one, and all the critic AND user reviews I found were really positive! Only 27k on the clock, lovely condition outside and in, and bargain price too. Was lovely to drive and hopefully won't be too difficult to park down our road. Pick her up Thursday :happydance:

There was a hairy moment when I thought the pram I wanted wouldn't fit in the boot - but we went and measured both and it'll fit fine. I'm so relieved it's done, just got to order the pram and car seat now and we're all set for her arrival! Scary stuff.

This isn't my one, but looks identical to this - https://images.autoexposure.co.uk/AETA93331/AETV86703542_1b.jpg

And in other good news... I just found out that one of my friends is expecting twins after years of TTC and being on Clomid. So excited for her, and that my little girl will have twin playmates come the Autumn! :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I just looked out my local meternity info leaflet i got ages ago and it doesnt seem i will get an appointment every week. It just says...

*36 weeks* Routine Visit

*38 weeks* Routine Visit

*40 weeks* Routine Visit
Induction of labour and membranes sweep discussed
Antenatal Visit weekly till induction date or delivered

But then again it is only a guide and also doesnt mention bloods at 36 weeks so I will play it by ear really


----------



## DueMarch2nd

vegasbaby- hope the move goes alright. Just try to relax. LO will be fine even if your new house isnt set up properly, they dont mind :lol: I can certainly understand the frustration. Glad you and OH will be together though :flower:

Cocoa: soon as you said fiat panda I thought of james may :haha: I love top gear and i know nothibg about cars! lol I watch it with my husband and knows loads and is interested in cars and i just enjoy the show


----------



## CocoaOne

DueMarch2nd said:


> Cocoa: soon as you said fiat panda I thought of james may :haha: I love top gear and i know nothibg about cars! lol I watch it with my husband and knows loads and is interested in cars and i just enjoy the show

Me too! My theory is that it must be a good car if he's got one - nice and reliable! lol


----------



## JessiHD

CocoaOne said:


> You girls in the USA are lucky getting to chose your Dr (although I imagine you get what you pay for?)
> 
> Over here we have to register with basically the nearest Dr to our home- and not much we can do if they are rubbish or we don't see eye-to-eye!
> 
> PS- I found a car! Picking it up Thursday hopefully, so I'll be mobile again. Woo hoo!

You can always change your doctor in the UK if you are not happy with them. You can change your midwife too, even when you're in labour!


----------



## PineappleHead

vegasbaby, I'm sending good thoughts your way! I hope the move goes well for you.
Just take it easy and don't try to over-do anything!!
I'm sure your LO will hold on until your DH can be with you 
sending you loads of :hug: :hugs:


----------



## KarrierBag

Thanks guys. Got home about 30mins ago, a bit sore and tired so off to bed soon!

Had PROM test done which was negative but as I have left it a week (wasn't worried tbh!) then they can't be sure that it wasn't my waters breaking so have to go back in tomorrow morning for scan to assess fluid levels! Apparently my waters could have resealed and replenished themselves within this week so if fluid level normal then all ok. If reduced fluid then have to go on antibiotics for 10 days and go in for monitoring every other day until 37 weeks (how fun!!) Head 1/5 engaged (4/5 palpable) so nothing to worry about. CTG was normal so again, no worry!

Will update after scan tomorrow :)

Oh, and my sister came with me and was able to feel the babys head! Fab :D

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Gald all is ok. Keep us updated. Thats really cool your sis got to feel the head. I would love that lol


----------



## PineappleHead

glad everything is okay, and very cool that your sis felt the head! :thumbup:

lil bit of advice: IF your fluids are a bit low, load up on proteins! they'll help replenish the fluids. I learned that when a friend of mine was leaking fluids at 26 weeks. She's since had her baby girl (at 37 weeks) and all is fine! The doctors didn't even give her antibiotics, just told her to eat loads of proteins! Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

glad all is okay karrierbag

cocoa... panda's are AWESOME!!! we looked at getting me one a while back, but sadly its just too small for me, specially now we have baby no2 cooking. I'm used to bigger cars anyway - trying to convince hubby I need a QashQai! but they are excellent on economy, safe, relatively reliable, smooth ride - pretty much everything you'll need! so glad you got a good deal!

I dont know whats up with me tonight, DD was hard work at bedtime which prob hasnt helped but just feeling really sicky and tired, so going up for an early night soon!


----------



## CocoaOne

JessiHD said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> You girls in the USA are lucky getting to chose your Dr (although I imagine you get what you pay for?)
> 
> Over here we have to register with basically the nearest Dr to our home- and not much we can do if they are rubbish or we don't see eye-to-eye!
> 
> PS- I found a car! Picking it up Thursday hopefully, so I'll be mobile again. Woo hoo!
> 
> You can always change your doctor in the UK if you are not happy with them. You can change your midwife too, even when you're in labour!Click to expand...

In my area you can only change surgeries if the surgery you want to move to is accepting new patients - and even then they don't have to accept you if you're already registered with another GP. And you can only go to surgeries which cover your catchment area. A lot of surgeries in my area have full lists so wont accept new patients.

I wanted to change a while ago after a routine visit to my GP - he asked if I wanted to lose weight, and went on to tell me that I could easily lose 5-7lbs a week and it wouldn't be bad for my health - because losing weight is always healthy. At the time my BMI was 24.2 - not exactly obese!


----------



## hivechild

JessiHD said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> You girls in the USA are lucky getting to chose your Dr (although I imagine you get what you pay for?)
> 
> Over here we have to register with basically the nearest Dr to our home- and not much we can do if they are rubbish or we don't see eye-to-eye!
> 
> PS- I found a car! Picking it up Thursday hopefully, so I'll be mobile again. Woo hoo!
> 
> You can always change your doctor in the UK if you are not happy with them. You can change your midwife too, even when you're in labour!Click to expand...

I know it's silly but I think I care more about having a good pediatrician for my son than I care about having a good doctor for myself. It's easier for me to change doctors or get a 2nd opinion and to communicate with the doctor I do have what my problem is but the wee monkey can't so I'm really happy that I've been able to find someone I think cares about what he does, understands where I'm coming from and has the same outlook and philosophies about child/baby healthcare that I do.


----------



## KarrierBag

Protein eh? Great advice :D Thanks very much!! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> cocoa... panda's are AWESOME!!! we looked at getting me one a while back, but sadly its just too small for me, specially now we have baby no2 cooking. I'm used to bigger cars anyway - trying to convince hubby I need a QashQai! but they are excellent on economy, safe, relatively reliable, smooth ride - pretty much everything you'll need! so glad you got a good deal!
> 
> I dont know whats up with me tonight, DD was hard work at bedtime which prob hasnt helped but just feeling really sicky and tired, so going up for an early night soon!

Glad you think they're awesome - I'm dreading people telling me horror stories now I've parted with the cash! 

I been feeling sick a lot more recently - no fun, especially if you've got a LO giving you hassle at the same time! Hope you feel better soon hun x :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> cocoa... panda's are AWESOME!!! we looked at getting me one a while back, but sadly its just too small for me, specially now we have baby no2 cooking. I'm used to bigger cars anyway - trying to convince hubby I need a QashQai! but they are excellent on economy, safe, relatively reliable, smooth ride - pretty much everything you'll need! so glad you got a good deal!
> 
> I dont know whats up with me tonight, DD was hard work at bedtime which prob hasnt helped but just feeling really sicky and tired, so going up for an early night soon!
> 
> Glad you think they're awesome - I'm dreading people telling me horror stories now I've parted with the cash!
> 
> I been feeling sick a lot more recently - no fun, especially if you've got a LO giving you hassle at the same time! Hope you feel better soon hun x :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel sick too now everyday :( Do u get headaches aswell? x


----------



## JessiHD

CocoaOne said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> You girls in the USA are lucky getting to chose your Dr (although I imagine you get what you pay for?)
> 
> Over here we have to register with basically the nearest Dr to our home- and not much we can do if they are rubbish or we don't see eye-to-eye!
> 
> PS- I found a car! Picking it up Thursday hopefully, so I'll be mobile again. Woo hoo!
> 
> You can always change your doctor in the UK if you are not happy with them. You can change your midwife too, even when you're in labour!Click to expand...
> 
> In my area you can only change surgeries if the surgery you want to move to is accepting new patients - and even then they don't have to accept you if you're already registered with another GP. And you can only go to surgeries which cover your catchment area. A lot of surgeries in my area have full lists so wont accept new patients.
> 
> I wanted to change a while ago after a routine visit to my GP - he asked if I wanted to lose weight, and went on to tell me that I could easily lose 5-7lbs a week and it wouldn't be bad for my health - because losing weight is always healthy. At the time my BMI was 24.2 - not exactly obese!Click to expand...

Did you contact your PCT? It's always good to make a bit of a fuss and then they should let you get your own way.

BTW I think your GP is disgraceful!


----------



## mummydee

thanks hon.... miismuffet, Ive been getting nearly daily headaches.... nothing horrendous, but just niggling you know? 

I've heard that sickness can come back towards the end... god knows I puked my guts up in the last few weeks of being preggers with my DD!


----------



## CocoaOne

GP has thankfully retired now - I always used to sing his praises before that happened, I think he started loosing it a bit towards the end...... lol

I haven't been suffering with headaches (yet), but then I *really* suffered from about 7-14 weeks so I'll be happy if I never have another one again! I presume the sickness is LO wiggling and putting pressure more on the stomach. She certainly gets a good shuffle on when she wants to.

32 week appointment tomorrow - not sure what happens at this one? Probably results from 28 week blood tests. By the way - do they test everyone's blood for sugar routinely at 28w? Or just those who are at risk of GD?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh. i get a headachy dizzy sorta feeling and feel like it everyday at the same time feeling sick :( Like right now. I should really get off here it's probably not helping


----------



## Kel127

DueMarch2nd said:


> Hope all goes well karrierbag
> 
> kel- things really can change. I bet if you post a thread and ask how many people were in your same situation at 36 weeks to have it all change in time, there will be loads. Did you get a cervical exam?? I didnt know they did internal exams til labour. :shrug: I was kinda hoping for one soon lol just to know whats up down there :haha:

Yeah I got a cervical exam after they did the strep B swab. I was told I will have a cervical exam eveytime I go in now.


----------



## tiger

Hi guys :flower: i just thought i would come here and let everyone know all is well with LO and ,myself, he decided to give mummy and daddy a HUGE scare, thats all. Its in my original post exactly what happened. but to be short and sweet, im 2cm dialated (so no marathons for me :) ) but they r pretty sure he is going to stay in there for a few more weeks yet. who knows, maybe he will prove them all wrong and i will go overdue? anyway, thanks all for the thoughts.It mean alot :hugs: 

Also, ive been getting the daily headaches and feeling sick also, as long as it doesnt eventuate into how sick i was in first tri, i dont mind lol


----------



## tiger

by the way, i have 36 week appt soon. what happens at that one? pretty sure i get bloods taken. what do they actually do for the strep b? as i think i have that too ?


----------



## PineappleHead

tiger said:


> by the way, i have 36 week appt soon. what happens at that one? pretty sure i get bloods taken. what do they actually do for the strep b? as i think i have that too ?

I didn't have any bloods taken today for my 36 week visit. for the strep B they swabbed my va jay jay (uncomfortable!) but that was it. it was just this q tip like thing that they swiped all in there. :shrug: They also checked my cervix to see if I was dilated (1 cm for me right now)


----------



## Kel127

tiger said:


> by the way, i have 36 week appt soon. what happens at that one? pretty sure i get bloods taken. what do they actually do for the strep b? as i think i have that too ?

No bloods taken for me either, just strep B swab and cervical exam!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I stopped getting sick for a few weeks middle of 2nd tri but it all came back (maybe around 24 weeks i cant remember) and since it has I have puked nearly everyday, some days twice a day and it is only when i have an empty tummy, sae as 1st tri, but it is worse now as it just comes and i cant stop no matter how little I have to give iykwim. In 1st tri it just seemed to be mostly nausea and a bit of puking, opposite now though. I only stopped getting sick for a few weeks so I am just used to it and i deal with it as part of my routine now lol. Like I make sure i have extra time in the morning to get ready if i need to be somewhere as i know there will most likely be a few minutes of sick to slow me down. And there have been 3 times that it has been so forceful (as i say it is usually when i have nothing to give) that i have peed a little :blush: BUT I do my pelvic floor excercises so I am proud that i have only wee'd 3 times and it took that much force to do it lol


----------



## mummydee

so pleased all is okay Tiger - hope bubbs stays put another 2/3 weeks for you!


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi all.

Hope everyone is hanging on in there. Just to let you know that I now have a date for my C Section, 11th March! It's later than I wanted, as I am really struggling, being nearly 42, and having a disability that affects my muscles. Still, they know best!! 

I am a little worried though, as at the scan they say she is already 6lbs in weight at 33+3, and are testing me next week for gestational daibetes. Also, on her measurements, her femur bone, is on a low percentile, and she seems out of proportion compared to 20 weeks. Am I just paniking? I have lost 5 babies, she is sooooo precious, I am terrified something is wrong, and have 5 weeks to wait!!! My 8 year old was 8lb 8oz at 38 weeks, so I do have big babies. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## lynnikins

morning all, I went and overdid it last night in a fit of rage at DH and im paying for it with the pain in my hips and pelvis this morning, that will teach me, 

ive been feeling sick again and getting headaches im going to talk to my mw about the headaches today as ive had to take naps most of the last week in the afternoon to try to shift them while ds is sleeping and its affecting how my house is working, 
Thankfully DH's hours at work have been adjusted so hes going to be around more to help me out in the daytime a few days a week,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Lotties mum- the estimated weights are always wrong and usually they are higher than normal. Have read loads of women saying their bubs were born smaller than estimated weights weeks later lol My little guy was measuring spot on at 34 weeks with everything except his big ol' head that measured 39 weeks lol But I am hoping it will all even out by the birth. Glad you have a date booked :flower:

Another early baby is going to be born, not a lamb but she was due 28 Feb so I just figured you'd all be interested (especially those dues early march) Mumof5... her thread is called something like waters broke, in hospital


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh I also wanted to say, I think I may have dropped. My tummy doesnt feel as hard and as high as usual, it feels flabbier :blush: and I suppose I wasnt getting rib kicks yesterday either :shrug:


----------



## flumpy

I am due 24th March team yellow xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

flumpy said:


> I am due 24th March team yellow xx

:hi: x


----------



## mummydee

hurrah! I have just spent a painful hour packing mine and bubbs bags!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi flumpy! 

Yay mummydee! Still only half done mine!

DM2nd- I still don't feel any movement near my ribs unless I'm sitting really squashed up. Hopefully your LO has settled into position now!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well i will find out in a few hours. I hope he has, but then again my mind keeps thinking with my luck, he has just changed position from head down and is laying sideways or something :( He's been head down since like28 weeks, he better still be there and startengaging or i am coming in there!!! :haha:


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> hurrah! I have just spent a painful hour packing mine and bubbs bags!!

Yay! :happydance: one less thing to worry about now :) xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh gosh i havent even done my hospital bag yet. Part of me doesnt want to do it until OH is here but he wont be here till 21st of feb and im due March 1st :o 
Ahh im not even sure i have everything for my bag.. What do you all have that you wont be going to the hospital without?


----------



## mummydee

I've mainly done it cos I was in and out of hossy from 30wks with DD, so dont want to run the risk of being unprepared again! I went for my 38wk consultant appt and he basically said "right your coming in NOW" - luckily I had my bag with me! Still got some bits to buy to add, but if we went in a hurry there is enough to get by in there!

Hi Flumpy!!! :hi:


----------



## CocoaOne

32 week appt in a mo, hoping MW will explain more this week- he's been off sick since I was 14w and it was his first day back at my 28w aapointment- barely said anything to me other than 'urine is fine' 'size is fine'!

BP is usually quite low (around 105/60) but last time was 137/75 which is still normal, but high for me. Hoping it's come down a bit this week. Also going to mention my hip/back pain. I really hope he doesn't say 'oh, it's just normal pregnancy aches and pains'. I'm terrible at asserting myself when it comes to medical professionals!


----------



## julchen_79

Tiger I am so happy everything is ok!! Let's hope he'll stay in there for a bit longer. My cousin was dilated 3cm for almost 4 weeks before bubs made an appearance...so you should not worry too much. :hugs:

Sounds like things are starting to go into the right direction for a lot of you girls. :thumbup: Not much going on with me these days, baby is not engaged, am not dilated, no headaches, period cramps etc. I am just horribly constipated (sorry TMI :blush:)

I had my 36 week appointment yesterday and had "the labour talk" with my doctor. We did not get into too much detail as I am basically keeping an open mind, but he did tell me to go in if the pain gets unbearable or contractions are established around 5 mins apart. I asked how long he would let me go overdue and their policy is 8 days...so I definetely will have LO by March 10th at the latest. :happydance: He also said that if my cervix is ready (which it clearly is not at the moment) he will give me a sweep at 38 and 39 weeks to get things going. All in all it was a good visit, got the strep B done, fundus height is a week behind, received my all my notes (need to have them with me now in case something happens and I have to go to the hospital) and will see him weekly now.


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww i hope things progress for you soon. Dont want you going overdue. ..
Im really hoping MW will tell me that LO is engaging tomorrow at the appointment but im starting to think maybe he hasnt. How much do they still move around once engaged? Do you still see their butts sticking out every now and again and stuff?


----------



## Emskins

Tiger-glad to hear things are OK!!

I had 3 viles of blood taken at my appointment yesterday but no internal exam which I was kind of expecting as EDD is getting close. I have another scan in 2 weeks with the partner of the practice as my doctor is away so I will have to see if she does anything different.

I haven't been having any braxton hicks yet but I have been having some period like cramps and loose stool, which I have to say is way better than being consipated, there were times there where the pain made me doubt I could ever manage to have this baby!!! 

We are off for an English speaking tour of the hospital tonight, I am really looking forward to it as I haven't even been there yet.

I also start my first round of acupuncture tomorrow morning, I am a bit nervous as I am really scared of needles but my midwife has highly recommended the sessions as she said women who have acupuncture in the last few weeks typically labour for less time as it helps to soften the cervix and perpare your body for birth...I will try anything for a shorter labour!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I heard that because of the whole Swine flu thing that they werent doing tours of our hospital which really sucks, i really wanted one. Im hoping they might still be ding them but i doubt it. Hope you have your questions answered at your tour.


----------



## julchen_79

brandonsgirl said:


> aww i hope things progress for you soon. Dont want you going overdue. ..

Awww thank you! I am not really worried, I know things can literally change overnight. It also feels great to know that it definetely won't be longer than the 10th, instead of waiting around clueless.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Oooh i forgot to ask for my date to be changed from 28th to the 31st xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah that must be a really good feeling. Knowing for sure that you will be a mummy by then :D awww how exciting.. Are you nervous at all? 
Do you have everything now? 
There are still a couple f things that i need to get and we need to arrange the baby room but apart from that im thinking that were pretty much there


----------



## CocoaOne

Appt went well. MW referring me to physio for SPD- apparently little madam is lying very low, and although he wrote in my notes that baby is head down, it's more to the right by my hip and I'm pretty sure she's practically transverse, but not fully if that makes sense. Notes say her head is free- and flipping hell it hurt when MW was feeling her position! I thought he was trying to dig her out at one point! 

Didn't even mention my 28w blood results :shrug: But blood pressure is still ok (120/80).


----------



## thechaosismex

Well 36 week midwife appointment today anddd...


BREECH STILL!

Good thing is shes got me in for a ASAP scan for tomorrow at 13:30 so will post on here what happens after the scan as I know a couple of March Lambs are still breech at the mo but dont have another midwife appt for a wee bit. If she is stil breech at the scan tomorrow then she said "id be in for a long wait" and ill have to sit and wait for a consultant/doctor person to see me as I'm not scheduled an appointment! eeek!

Stubborn child..gets it from her Daddy! x


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh no! I hope she turns in the night!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well bubs is still not engaged :nope: Had one vile of bloods taken. No strep B or cervical exam, not any mention of it. Bubs is laying in a good position. My FH is measuring 37 so that is back to normal for me :) Not much talk about birth, just asked if my bag was packed and showed me where there is a birth plan in my notes to have a look at. Went ok overall. Will go back at 38 weeks. 

I am having a really sore bump today, but constant rather than off and on. It started a while after the mw appointment so I couldnt mention it. It is like the whole outer part of my bump is sore. No idea why. Anyone else get this??


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I'd get down to asda and get a £5 gym ball and sit on that all night if i were you lol


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Appt went well. MW referring me to physio for SPD- apparently little madam is lying very low, and although he wrote in my notes that baby is head down, it's more to the right by my hip and I'm pretty sure she's practically transverse, but not fully if that makes sense. Notes say her head is free- and flipping hell it hurt when MW was feeling her position! I thought he was trying to dig her out at one point!
> 
> Didn't even mention my 28w blood results :shrug: But blood pressure is still ok (120/80).

glad it all went well hon, other that your little poppets painful positioning!!


----------



## mummydee

thechaosismex said:


> Well 36 week midwife appointment today anddd...
> 
> 
> BREECH STILL!
> 
> Good thing is shes got me in for a ASAP scan for tomorrow at 13:30 so will post on here what happens after the scan as I know a couple of March Lambs are still breech at the mo but dont have another midwife appt for a wee bit. If she is stil breech at the scan tomorrow then she said "id be in for a long wait" and ill have to sit and wait for a consultant/doctor person to see me as I'm not scheduled an appointment! eeek!
> 
> Stubborn child..gets it from her Daddy! x


apparently, getting on your hands and knees is the ideal position to get bubbs to turn... floor scrubbing??!!! :shrug:


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> I'd get down to asda and get a £5 gym ball and sit on that all night if i were you lol

 Oh hun ive been sat on my actual asda gym ball for 4 weeks now hahaha! allsorts of upside down positions, on all 4's! everything :( and shes all curled up in a ball straight down the middle on my belly with her spine running down the centre of me facing in! too damn cosy to move :shrug: hahahaha 

x


----------



## julchen_79

brandonsgirl said:


> Yeah that must be a really good feeling. Knowing for sure that you will be a mummy by then :D awww how exciting.. Are you nervous at all?
> Do you have everything now?
> There are still a couple f things that i need to get and we need to arrange the baby room but apart from that im thinking that were pretty much there

I am a bit nervous, more so about that everything will go the way it is supposed to be during labor and that LO is healthy. Don't care much about the pain, so many woman have done it before and dealt with it, plus if needed there is proper drugs. But yeah, I am aware of the fact that I might be in agony once in labor and most likely will be talking very different then. It is for a good cause though :haha:

Guess we are all set - all things you need are there and the nice to have's can wait. We also have our baby shower this weekend, so I am guessing after that we will most likely be set for sure. I really look forward to this as it is a co-ed one - the guys going to have a poker tournament while us girls and the kiddies are going to hang out and play a couple of games. 

Are you getting real nervous?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Brandonsgirl-I'm glad your bags aren't packed either! Makes me feel better! 

I really can't pack my bags because most of the stuff I need a friend is getting for me for my baby shower. I also kind of don't want to just have it ready and waiting, for some silly reason I feel like if I pack my bags now he will take his time getting here! 

I'm getting desperate to get this baby out of here! He has dropped so low it hurts to walk, my pelvis hurts when I walk, sit, or lie down and I just don't know how much more I can take!


----------



## starbucks101

Evening Ladies! Hope you are all well today, I've not long got home from the hospital, been there since 10am this morning, i am knackered! Bubs wasnt moving yesterday or first thing this morning so i went up for CTG, but she wasnt moving to much even on that! Had some tests done as ive been ill and it turns out ive got a UTI & flu... Booo... So got a nice lot of Anti-biotics and some stronger painkillers, and been told to keep an eyes of things and rest. 

I feel like ive been hit by a train in the artic!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

starbucks101 said:


> Evening Ladies! Hope you are all well today, I've not long got home from the hospital, been there since 10am this morning, i am knackered! Bubs wasnt moving yesterday or first thing this morning so i went up for CTG, but she wasnt moving to much even on that! Had some tests done as ive been ill and it turns out ive got a UTI & flu... Booo... So got a nice lot of Anti-biotics and some stronger painkillers, and been told to keep an eyes of things and rest.
> 
> I feel like ive been hit by a train in the artic!

Hope you and bubs are feeling better very soon! What luck to get a UTI and the flu at the same time! :hugs:


----------



## jay.92

Hello can anyone tell me what 2/5th engaged mean? what 5th is fully engaged? Also and can anyone tell me what closed long cervix are I know it means my cervix are closed but why long?

I've started packing my hospital bag does anyone know if there's a size restrictions on your bag? I asked my midwife how long they would keep me in if everything went normal and I didn't have an epidural she said 6 hours tops so I'm trying not to over pack I'm packing two bags just incase so the other half can pick bring my other bits.

What formula milk has everyone decided on giving there little ones?


----------



## Erised

Tiger, glad you're home again and everything is fine! Fingers crossed little one will indeed stay put for another couple of weeks.

I probably have everything to pack the hospital bag, but haven't started yet. I've meant to do it for a couple of weeks now, but just keep putting it off. I sort of figure that I have no idea what the weather will be like start of March (surely this snow can't keep up for another month?) so I wouldn't know what clothes/outfits to put in for her. The clothes I want to put in for myself I still wear, so would rather put them in last minute when the contractions start as I'll know what's clean and washed then. The hospital notes is just 1 sheet of paper here, and I'll still need that for the midwife appointments ... nappies and any other disposable stuff gets provided by my hospital (asked the midwife on Monday) so I'm not really sure where that leaves me! 

Guess the least I could do is figure out what bag I want to take. Think I'll use the free boots changing bag for the baby clothes and her stuff, just take a small suitcase for my own stuff + tens machine and a change of clothes for DH. Hoping I won't be in hospital for more than 6 hours after birth anyway, and DH can always pack things for me if needed last minute. 

I'll at least try and make a start this weekend, just doesn't feel like I need to worry just yet as I don't even have noticeable braxton hicks or -anything- that would make me think labour could be around the corner. It feels odd reading this thread to be honest, I'm further along than a bunch of you girls and I haven't got any of the symptoms. No real problems walking (slight discomfort of the ligaments when I get up, but it's gone within seconds unless I walk for about an hour), no trouble sleeping anymore, no pressure low down, no constant wee trips, no headaches, no sickness ... I feel like the odd one out! I'm not complaining, mind you... I love how easy this pregnancy has been on my body so far and have my fingers crossed any next ones will be just as easy. I just don't have a clue where I stand right now as I'm a long way off still if I'm supposed to get all the symptoms you ladies have. 

In other related news, I had no clue how big my bump has gotten. I noticed it got in the way when taking some pictures of baby clothes 2 days ago so decided to do a new bump picture. I'm honestly shocked by how much it's grown since Saturday... love it though!!! Will add Saturdays picture and Yesterday/Todays (taken past midnight, so technically 35+6) picture for you ladies to see the difference 4 days made. Any one else wants to show off the size of their bump?
 



Attached Files:







35weeks2days.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









35weeks6days.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PineappleHead

wow Erised, what a difference! lookin good though. 
Chaos, sorry to hear Fi is still breech. :hugs: You may need to go in after her! :rofl: 
DM2nd, I'm surprised they didn't even mention the step B or anything like that... Will they do it next week?


----------



## julchen_79

Wow!! Erised, that is a huuuge difference. Such a beautiful bump!!

Don't feel like you are the odd one out, I am with you. Besides the fact that I do have BH (which I have had and felt since around 20 weeks) I have no other symptoms either.


----------



## hivechild

That's a huge difference, Erised! I really should take some more bump pics already.

Anyway, I had my 36 week appt today and things you never expected to hear your OB say: "You go girl!"

Apparently, the wee monkey's head is "nice and low" and I'm already 2cm dilated and 75% effaced. :shock: Eek!


----------



## CocoaOne

What growth Eriseed! That's amazing!

I don't think they swab us for Strep B here :shrug:

Jay92- 2/5 means engaged as most of the head is below the brim (or so it says in my notes, anyway). 5/5 is free and 0/5 is deeply engaged. So 2/5 is a good sign the LO is gearing up and in the right position I think!


----------



## thechaosismex

Erised said:


> Tiger, glad you're home again and everything is fine! Fingers crossed little one will indeed stay put for another couple of weeks.
> 
> I probably have everything to pack the hospital bag, but haven't started yet. I've meant to do it for a couple of weeks now, but just keep putting it off. I sort of figure that I have no idea what the weather will be like start of March (surely this snow can't keep up for another month?) so I wouldn't know what clothes/outfits to put in for her. The clothes I want to put in for myself I still wear, so would rather put them in last minute when the contractions start as I'll know what's clean and washed then. The hospital notes is just 1 sheet of paper here, and I'll still need that for the midwife appointments ... nappies and any other disposable stuff gets provided by my hospital (asked the midwife on Monday) so I'm not really sure where that leaves me!
> 
> Guess the least I could do is figure out what bag I want to take. Think I'll use the free boots changing bag for the baby clothes and her stuff, just take a small suitcase for my own stuff + tens machine and a change of clothes for DH. Hoping I won't be in hospital for more than 6 hours after birth anyway, and DH can always pack things for me if needed last minute.
> 
> I'll at least try and make a start this weekend, just doesn't feel like I need to worry just yet as I don't even have noticeable braxton hicks or -anything- that would make me think labour could be around the corner. It feels odd reading this thread to be honest, I'm further along than a bunch of you girls and I haven't got any of the symptoms. No real problems walking (slight discomfort of the ligaments when I get up, but it's gone within seconds unless I walk for about an hour), no trouble sleeping anymore, no pressure low down, no constant wee trips, no headaches, no sickness ... I feel like the odd one out! I'm not complaining, mind you... I love how easy this pregnancy has been on my body so far and have my fingers crossed any next ones will be just as easy. I just don't have a clue where I stand right now as I'm a long way off still if I'm supposed to get all the symptoms you ladies have.
> 
> In other related news, I had no clue how big my bump has gotten. I noticed it got in the way when taking some pictures of baby clothes 2 days ago so decided to do a new bump picture. I'm honestly shocked by how much it's grown since Saturday... love it though!!! Will add Saturdays picture and Yesterday/Todays (taken past midnight, so technically 35+6) picture for you ladies to see the difference 4 days made. Any one else wants to show off the size of their bump?


Flippin' hell thats a huge difference! 4 days! crikey! :D x


----------



## Seity

Amazing growth Erised!
Wow, hivechild doesn't sound like you'll be going overdue!


----------



## julchen_79

hivechild said:


> That's a huge difference, Erised! I really should take some more bump pics already.
> 
> Anyway, I had my 36 week appt today and things you never expected to hear your OB say: "You go girl!"
> 
> Apparently, the wee monkey's head is "nice and low" and I'm already 2cm dilated and 75% effaced. :shock: Eek!

Hivechild, that is good news! :thumbup:

As for things you never expected to hear your OB say...mine said to me when I was about to lay down for the examination "Okay, let's see how big this baby mountain is" :rofl: When we talked about labor he said "I am not a fan of sections so please try not to be difficult" :dohh:


----------



## Erised

Oohhhh hivechild, sounds like your body is getting ready indeed! Did they give you an estimate of when they think you might go into labour? 

Thanks ladies =D ... Anyone else gone through a massive growth spurt yet?


----------



## thechaosismex

double post wooooops


----------



## thechaosismex

Erised said:


> Oohhhh hivechild, sounds like your body is getting ready indeed! Did they give you an estimate of when they think you might go into labour?
> 
> Thanks ladies =D ... Anyone else gone through a massive growth spurt yet?

I think so! Im 4 weeks from this
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs042.snc3/12944_201943212869_580847869_2852613_2332047_n.jpg
to this!
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs283.ash1/21050_278960602869_580847869_3157908_8141468_n.jpg

Sticks out so much now I walk into doors and walls :haha:


----------



## hivechild

She didn't say when she thought I might go but told me to remember those numbers so that when I do go into labor they know to measure progress from that point but she seemed to think that things were looking good.

I just want him to stick around until Sunday at the very least when my mum gets here and then all bets are off!

Sadly, because of my B&B reading I know that despite it all, I could still go past due.


----------



## Erised

That's indeed massive growth spurt as well thechaosismex! Love your bump though, it's very neat and not a stretch mark in sight. 

Seeing how much we've grown over the last month, I do wonder what we'll look like once actually due. Can you just imagine the same growth again in the last month?


----------



## CocoaOne

I hope I don't have any massive growth spurts! Managed to avoid stretchies so far, so hopefully slow and steady growth will keep it that way. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mummydee

wow Erised!!! I have nothing else to say, am in shock! thats a gorgeous bump though! hope I dont grow too much more in the next few weeks!


----------



## thechaosismex

If I grow anymore I wont fit out of my front door :rofl:! only 3 weeks 5 days left...till EDD anyways hahahha x


----------



## Erised

I must admit that I can't open the front door any more without it hitting my bump (it's right next to the stairs, so would have to stand on them to avoid it). Also keep forgetting about it when opening the fridge ... poor little girl is gonna come out with loads of bruises if I keep being so careless.


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah sometimes i forget and will open the door and catch myself in the belly button < thats painful lol


----------



## jay.92

CocoaOne said:


> What growth Eriseed! That's amazing!
> 
> I don't think they swab us for Strep B here :shrug:
> 
> Jay92- 2/5 means engaged as most of the head is below the brim (or so it says in my notes, anyway). 5/5 is free and 0/5 is deeply engaged. So 2/5 is a good sign the LO is gearing up and in the right position I think!

Thank youu so is that a good sign. I'm not dilated or anything is there anything that can soften your cervix's I know babys come when they want but might help mive things along no harm in trying ay.


----------



## PineappleHead

jay.92 said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> What growth Eriseed! That's amazing!
> 
> I don't think they swab us for Strep B here :shrug:
> 
> Jay92- 2/5 means engaged as most of the head is below the brim (or so it says in my notes, anyway). 5/5 is free and 0/5 is deeply engaged. So 2/5 is a good sign the LO is gearing up and in the right position I think!
> 
> Thank youu so is that a good sign. I'm not dilated or anything is there anything that can soften your cervix's I know babys come when they want but might help mive things along no harm in trying ay.Click to expand...

Sperm actually helps soften the cervix! That's why they tell you to have :sex: to promote labor.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jay.92 said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> What growth Eriseed! That's amazing!
> 
> I don't think they swab us for Strep B here :shrug:
> 
> Jay92- 2/5 means engaged as most of the head is below the brim (or so it says in my notes, anyway). 5/5 is free and 0/5 is deeply engaged. So 2/5 is a good sign the LO is gearing up and in the right position I think!
> 
> Thank youu so is that a good sign. I'm not dilated or anything is there anything that can soften your cervix's I know babys come when they want but might help mive things along no harm in trying ay.Click to expand...

Evening primrose oil capsules. Taken 2 x 500mg daily until 38 weeks then 3-4 daily (unless you take 1000mg ones then only one a day til 38 weeks and 2 after that) Then inserting i think 2 x 500mg each night from 36 weeks as well :flower: I keep forgetting to pop them in at bed time lol I better do that tonight


----------



## DueMarch2nd

PineappleHead said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> What growth Eriseed! That's amazing!
> 
> I don't think they swab us for Strep B here :shrug:
> 
> Jay92- 2/5 means engaged as most of the head is below the brim (or so it says in my notes, anyway). 5/5 is free and 0/5 is deeply engaged. So 2/5 is a good sign the LO is gearing up and in the right position I think!
> 
> Thank youu so is that a good sign. I'm not dilated or anything is there anything that can soften your cervix's I know babys come when they want but might help mive things along no harm in trying ay.Click to expand...
> 
> Sperm actually helps soften the cervix! That's why they tell you to have :sex: to promote labor.Click to expand...

:haha: good one :thumbup:


----------



## hivechild

My 36+1 bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0089_sized.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummydee

eeek hubby just bought me my change bag online, cant wait for it to be delivered....

https://www.johnlewis.com/230597189/Product.aspx?source=14798


----------



## julchen_79

hivechild said:


> My 36+1 bump!

Gorgeous bump Hivechild! :thumbup:

I might be mental but all this symptom/ non-symptom talk has gotten to me...now I am sitting here at work with very strong slightly painful BH and a painful lower back. Probably all in my head :rofl: or maybe the walk on the treadmill over lunch did something :wacko:


----------



## CocoaOne

Oooh mummydee- I'm jealous, that's a lovely bag!


----------



## hivechild

julchen_79 said:


> hivechild said:
> 
> 
> My 36+1 bump!
> 
> Gorgeous bump Hivechild! :thumbup:
> 
> I might be mental but all this symptom/ non-symptom talk has gotten to me...now I am sitting here at work with very strong slightly painful BH and a painful lower back. Probably all in my head :rofl: or maybe the walk on the treadmill over lunch did something :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks!

I've been getting BH for weeks now that are accompanied by period like cramping especially in my lower back, but my OB assured me that was normal for them to be more intense at this point, so long as they weren't developing a rhythm in length and frequency!

Mummydee, cute bag!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

PineappleHead said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> What growth Eriseed! That's amazing!
> 
> I don't think they swab us for Strep B here :shrug:
> 
> Jay92- 2/5 means engaged as most of the head is below the brim (or so it says in my notes, anyway). 5/5 is free and 0/5 is deeply engaged. So 2/5 is a good sign the LO is gearing up and in the right position I think!
> 
> Thank youu so is that a good sign. I'm not dilated or anything is there anything that can soften your cervix's I know babys come when they want but might help mive things along no harm in trying ay.Click to expand...
> 
> Sperm actually helps soften the cervix! That's why they tell you to have :sex: to promote labor.Click to expand...

OH is LOVING my newfound desire to coax baby out by DTD! :blush: I have to admit that over the past few weeks I haven't been terribly interested and I think he was feeling a bit...neglected.


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> PineappleHead said:
> 
> 
> OH is LOVING my newfound desire to coax baby out by DTD! :blush: I have to admit that over the past few weeks I haven't been terribly interested and I think he was feeling a bit...neglected.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: It is the same for us. :rofl: :rofl:
> We even had a talk about how neglected he felt :dohh: So he certainly loves that things have changed the past couple of weeks. :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Essence

YAY I am 35 weeks today!!

As some of you read on January 25th, I went in to get checked after have BH's for several hours every 2minutes. They did a urine sample, and there was a trace of blood which is said to be from trauma to the cervix from the pressure (Which isn't a bad thing :D )
Ever since then, I have been having constant BH's. Never more than an hour between them, but more often than not they are about 10-15 min apart, sometimes 2 min apart. I don't have pain with them, but the persistent tightening has made my bump somewhat numb to internal movement unless it is a good hard kick or roll over- I don't think baby likes being 'compressed' Lol. I get some cramps and back ache, but nothing to complain about.. I get them all day, all night. At my doctors appointment today he said it is a good sign (Both the BH's and the trace of blood) and likely means I wont be overdue! :) However I have not had any 'plug' experience that I have noticed. I am, however, constantly having dreams (Every night now for the past two weeks) of waking up and having my show! I am excited to be a new mommy soon. :)

Oh yeah and Doc said today I was measuring 36-37 (Which he never discussed any further) rather than 35, and said Babies head is as low as it can possibly go before labor :)


----------



## tiger

Essence said:


> YAY I am 35 weeks today!!
> 
> As some of you read on January 25th, I went in to get checked after have BH's for several hours every 2minutes. They did a urine sample, and there was a trace of blood which is said to be from trauma to the cervix from the pressure (Which isn't a bad thing :D )
> Ever since then, I have been having constant BH's. Never more than an hour between them, but more often than not they are about 10-15 min apart, sometimes 2 min apart. I don't have pain with them, but the persistent tightening has made my bump somewhat numb to internal movement unless it is a good hard kick or roll over- I don't think baby likes being 'compressed' Lol. I get some cramps and back ache, but nothing to complain about.. I get them all day, all night. At my doctors appointment today he said it is a good sign (Both the BH's and the trace of blood) and likely means I wont be overdue! :) However I have not had any 'plug' experience that I have noticed. I am, however, constantly having dreams (Every night now for the past two weeks) of waking up and having my show! I am excited to be a new mommy soon. :)
> 
> Oh yeah and Doc said today I was measuring 36-37 (Which he never discussed any further) rather than 35, and said Babies head is as low as it can possibly go before labor :)

glad to hear everything is okay! it looks like there is a few of us that wont be going overdue :happydance::happydance: or maybe thats what our bubs just want us to think... knowing my stubborn little boy, he will probably decide to stay in past his due date and prove everyone wrong! lol. :dohh:

What does it feel like when bub engages? can u actually feel it? i keep getting pains down there that feels like downward pressure iykwim? but i dont want to worry myself about him wanting to come out now (i dont need another scare like that), so i have put it down to him engaging..? :shrug: i have MW appt tomorrow, so i guess i will find out then... 

Oh oh oh by the way, i found out in hospital that he has finally turned and gone head down!!!!!! :happydance: yay! here i was thinking i wasnt going to get the natural birth i wanted. only problem... he's back to back... :( so they think i will be in quite a bit of pain in labour... great....


----------



## julchen_79

thought i put up my latest bump picture...compared to 31 weeks

check out my wicked sausage fingers :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







_small_035.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 7









36_1_small.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tink1o5

Nice bump pic Julchen. :hugs:
Im tiny and 33 weeks lol, but all i hear is "there is NO WAY im 33 weeks" lol. 

When did you start swelling? I havent had any swelling... guess i should be happy about that :)


----------



## lauren18

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/qleu.png


woOohOoOo 3rd trimester and not long till we get to meet our gawjuz babies im so excited i just cant wait to meet my lil boy oliver james im due 28th march XxXx


----------



## julchen_79

Tink1o5 said:


> Nice bump pic Julchen. :hugs:
> Im tiny and 33 weeks lol, but all i hear is "there is NO WAY im 33 weeks" lol.
> 
> When did you start swelling? I havent had any swelling... guess i should be happy about that :)

Thank you! The swelling started a couple of weeks ago. It is mostly in my hands so I get to enjoy a lot of tingling and numbness in my right hand :wacko:


----------



## mummydee

started my perineal massage last night - god knows it cant hurt to try hey!


----------



## KarrierBag

Weeeellll... After a tiring day at hospital yesterday (got there 10am and home 3pm) it looks like I may be having my little lady induced at 37 weeks :O I'm being treated for PROM so daily temp to be taken and antibiotics for 10 days - scan showed reduced fluid yesterday so have another one booked a week monday and consultant appt the same day - I'll be 36 weeks then so induction discussed at that appointment I assume. Not happy, don't want to be induced but if needs must then hey-ho.. As long as she gets here safely it'll be fine! :)

xx


----------



## lynnikins

kinda off topic but my husband is training for the London 2010 marathon and hes developed mild tendonitus in his knees which has ment he has to cut back his training a bit and walk more and run less to reduce the strain on his knees, , lol i need a mobility scooter so i can follow him along and encourage him in his training if hes not going to be running caus i cant make it around the supermarket without using a trolley for physical support as i probed to him last night when we did the shopping and i was crying in pain less than half way round the shop, 
on the baby front all is well from my MW appointment yesterday im just waiting on my blood test results to come back. MW was trying to cheer me up by saying things like she hopes she doesnt see me at my 38wk appointment caus baby is here first which i wouldnt mind with ds being 9lb10oz then i can probably go a few weeks early and have quite a healthy mature baby of good size, definatly dont want to go over lol


----------



## MissTanya

julchen_79 said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump pic Julchen. :hugs:
> Im tiny and 33 weeks lol, but all i hear is "there is NO WAY im 33 weeks" lol.
> 
> When did you start swelling? I havent had any swelling... guess i should be happy about that :)
> 
> Thank you! The swelling started a couple of weeks ago. It is mostly in my hands so I get to enjoy a lot of tingling and numbness in my right hand :wacko:Click to expand...

Ohhhh, I was going to ask you lovely ladies about this today!! I am 33 weeks and this week have noticed I am getting some swelling in my hands and feet (even my ankles are starting to look podgy!). I thought I had gotten away with it, as I am fit & active and still going to the gym 3 times a week. The swelling is normal right? Not a symptom of anything? I'm due to have a massive (elephant) size baby...so I started to worry about diabetes, but the m/w wont test for it.

How scary....we are all due NEXT MONTH!!!!


----------



## carly j

Hi i'm not on the list but due 15th March and expecting a little boy seems that's a day for boys lol!! Can't believe under 6 weeks to go getting really nervous now but excited too


----------



## lynnikins

MissTanya said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump pic Julchen. :hugs:
> Im tiny and 33 weeks lol, but all i hear is "there is NO WAY im 33 weeks" lol.
> 
> When did you start swelling? I havent had any swelling... guess i should be happy about that :)
> 
> Thank you! The swelling started a couple of weeks ago. It is mostly in my hands so I get to enjoy a lot of tingling and numbness in my right hand :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh, I was going to ask you lovely ladies about this today!! I am 33 weeks and this week have noticed I am getting some swelling in my hands and feet (even my ankles are starting to look podgy!). I thought I had gotten away with it, as I am fit & active and still going to the gym 3 times a week. The swelling is normal right? Not a symptom of anything? I'm due to have a massive (elephant) size baby...so I started to worry about diabetes, but the m/w wont test for it.
> 
> How scary....we are all due NEXT MONTH!!!!Click to expand...

Hun my feet and ankles were so swollen last night its normal to start getting it at this stage so long as your face doesnt get it and so long as it goes away, just pop your feet up and use it as a reason to take it a bit easier, the more you exersize the more it will continue and keep drinking loads of water


----------



## MissTanya

lynnikins said:


> kinda off topic but my husband is training for the London 2010 marathon and hes developed mild tendonitus in his knees which has ment he has to cut back his training a bit and walk more and run less to reduce the strain on his knees, , lol i need a mobility scooter so i can follow him along and encourage him in his training if hes not going to be running caus i cant make it around the supermarket without using a trolley for physical support as i probed to him last night when we did the shopping and i was crying in pain less than half way round the shop,
> on the baby front all is well from my MW appointment yesterday im just waiting on my blood test results to come back. MW was trying to cheer me up by saying things like she hopes she doesnt see me at my 38wk appointment caus baby is here first which i wouldnt mind with ds being 9lb10oz then i can probably go a few weeks early and have quite a healthy mature baby of good size, definatly dont want to go over lol

Heya Lynnikins! I was meant to be training for the London Mara this year too..but obviously had to defer to next year. Last year I trained for a double marathon (London, followed by Edinburgh 5 weeks later) and I thought I wouldn't make it due to injury. Tell your hubby to google search the 'Jeff Galloway Run/Walk Strategy'. I can highly, highly recommend it!!!! I used it for my training runs...and found myself fit and well enough to run both marathons from start to finish. I wish him the best of luck!!! xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Thanks hun, lol im going to do the Race for Life but im no Marathon runner lol personally id rather do a cycle race


----------



## MissTanya

lynnikins said:


> MissTanya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump pic Julchen. :hugs:
> Im tiny and 33 weeks lol, but all i hear is "there is NO WAY im 33 weeks" lol.
> 
> When did you start swelling? I havent had any swelling... guess i should be happy about that :)
> 
> Thank you! The swelling started a couple of weeks ago. It is mostly in my hands so I get to enjoy a lot of tingling and numbness in my right hand :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh, I was going to ask you lovely ladies about this today!! I am 33 weeks and this week have noticed I am getting some swelling in my hands and feet (even my ankles are starting to look podgy!). I thought I had gotten away with it, as I am fit & active and still going to the gym 3 times a week. The swelling is normal right? Not a symptom of anything? I'm due to have a massive (elephant) size baby...so I started to worry about diabetes, but the m/w wont test for it.
> 
> How scary....we are all due NEXT MONTH!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hun my feet and ankles were so swollen last night its normal to start getting it at this stage so long as your face doesnt get it and so long as it goes away, just pop your feet up and use it as a reason to take it a bit easier, the more you exersize the more it will continue and keep drinking loads of waterClick to expand...

So exercise makes it worse then? Huh. I thought it would help make it better. lol.

What if it doesn't go away? It seems to always be there...not extreme, just slightly more puffy than normal. The only reason I can tell in my hands is because my wedding rings won't come off. 

Agh! How do I know if I am puffy in the face? I've wacked on a load of weight in January and now my face is looking fatter. Hehehe...hubby even commented on it this morning! Now is that fat from weight, or puffy from slight swelling? lol.

I think I'll have to mention it to the m/w at next weeks appointment.


----------



## MissTanya

lynnikins said:


> Thanks hun, lol im going to do the Race for Life but im no Marathon runner lol personally id rather do a cycle race

I love the race for lifes! I might see you there :winkwink: Do you know which one you are going to do? I'm useless at cycling...but have always wanted to try the London to Brighton just for fun. I'd probably be the last person to peddle in. lol.


----------



## lynnikins

im probably going to do one of the local ones around me, i live just on the edge of richmond park, 

yeah unfortunatly i found that with ds when i walked alot then the fluid just ended up going down my legs and pooling in my feet and ankles it was a pain going 2 weeks overdue and doing lots of walking to bring on labour but having to then spend a few hours every evening with my feet in the air. the best way to tell if your face gets puffy from swelling is find a point on your face where you can normally feel the firmness of the bone under the skin like your forehead and press there when your looking in the mirror if its swelling then you will leave a finger mark,


----------



## CocoaOne

carly j said:


> Hi i'm not on the list but due 15th March and expecting a little boy seems that's a day for boys lol!! Can't believe under 6 weeks to go getting really nervous now but excited too

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 

Ok so i've been away with work for a few days and i missed our first arrival - can someone update me? x


----------



## gemini xo

aflight84 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Ok so i've been away with work for a few days and i missed our first arrival - can someone update me? x

* https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/267205-just-had-my-baby-7-weeks-early.html

what a surprise eh!  x*


----------



## aflight84

ahhh bless! Can't believe i missed our first arrival! so glad he's doing ok


----------



## Erised

Julchen, what a fantastic bump and great growth!! 

Tink, swelling started at around 35 weeks for me. Just my feet & ankles for now, hoping my fingers won't swell as I'd hate to take my engagement/wedding rings off. That said, I'd rather take them off than run the risk of them being cut off during labour in case an emergency c-section is needed. 

KarrierBag, you'll be a Feb mummy!! At least being induced will be better for your little one, and I'm sure the hospital staff know what they're doing.

Carly, welcome! I haven't checked in a while but I think the boys count is still winning, those yellows better all be girls. Hope you've had a good pregnancy so far =)

... 36 weeks today! 1 More week until technical 'full term'.


----------



## lynnikins

im listening to LBC 97.3 FM today ( for those not in the london area you can listen online at lbc.co.uk) and Jeni is talking about gender selection when your trying to concieve a baby. 

did anyone here try specifically for a boy/girl ? did it work if you know the sex already and if it did what did you do ..ie... timing sex closer or further from ovulation.. use a special posistion ?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thats exciting news karrierbag :) (i think that is who said they are being induced, i am trying to catch up and remember as i go along lol)

I cant post any bump pics for a while because we had to take our digi camera to argos because my husband tried to put the wrong memory card in so now the slot wont read any and so they have sent it back to samsung to be fixed and it will take "16 days" I was in tears because technically i could have the baby any day now and my family live in america so i wouldnt be able to share photos of LO with them if it isnt back in time. I am also upset i cant post my bump pics to fb as they all enjoy that so much :cry: I am really hoping it gets back to us soon :(

My bubba is having a quiet period since yesterday. I have felt movements but they havent been as strong or as often as normal. I will see how he is this evening and if it is still reduced I will call triage and go in. I was having a sore tight bump all day yesterday so I am hoping he is ok. He gets quiet sometimes so technically, it is part of his pattern :shrug:

welcome to the new girls in the lambs thread :flower: I am just about to add you. 2 more boys for the list :tease: lol but seriously boys arent that much ahead anymore anyway, like in the beginning there were LOADS more but now just a few

Oh yeah.... Went to tesco last night to do some shopping and I cant pass the baby clothes section without looking and they had a big clearance rack of boys clothes and i got a bunch of 3-6 month stuff and a few things they only had in newborn size. i dont have much newborn size so it was ok and I ahve plenty of 0-3 so i decided i will get 3-6 from now on :)


----------



## julchen_79

Welcome to the new ladies :hi: 

As for the swelling, as lynnikins said as long as it is not in the face it should be ok. But it never hurts to double check with the doctor or mw. The swelling in my fingers is there constantly and I have not worn my engagement ring for a while now. Doc said, swelling is like a hit and miss, some women get it others don't. He also mentioned that it will rather get worse than better until LO's arrival - well and then I have heard numerous times now that you can swell up even more just after birth. 

DM2, maybe one of your friends could lend you their digital camera? Just in case?


----------



## starbucks101

Blimey your bumps are getting so big!! I just continue to look fatter rather than pregnant... 

Ive had another really bad day, the Anti-biotics the doc gave me yesterday, turns out im allergic.. lol...

You have to try to laugh or you'd cry! 

Hope your all well! 


Karrier- Hope baby stays put for a little while longer hun!


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww im sorry hun that really sucks. Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## CocoaOne

Re: the swelling- I'm sure I read on one of those 'where the weight comes from' articles that you've got an extra 4 (pints or litres- can't remember which!) running through your body. I'm puttin my very slight swelling down to that. Now if only I could persuade myself that the blood, baby, and waters are what's made me put on 2.5 stone so far.....


----------



## Seity

I sure hope it's the baby gaining this weight. I've been having trouble putting on enough and all of a sudden I've gained 4 lbs in 5 days!! And I haven't changed anything.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

All the things i read say it is really normal to put on loads of weight at this point. Maybe a good thing i dont have my camera :haha: My BIL says he has an old one we can borrow, but you know what old technology is like lol ours is a 10mp camera so the old one will be like 3 and will suck :haha: but i suppose it is better than nothing :shrug:

I have had my ring off since beginning of 2nd tri just in case. It doesnt bother me because I know we are married and that we love eachother, jewellery doesnt make me feel any better or worse about it. I never wven got an engagement ring (by choice) I said it was a waste and that we know how we feel. I guess it is the same reason i have made sure we never celebrated Valentines day. I just dont get into the ceremony of things. We do always celebrate our anniversary though, but we picked our anniversary as the first day we met so we didnt have to have 2 anniversarys lol. Dont get me wrong, my wedding ring means A LOT to me, just not that important that I have it on if it is uncomfortable. I'll bet it will be off for a few more months anyway because I need to lose weight after bubs comes so I am guessing it will be abit tight lol


----------



## Erised

We don't bother with Valentines either, and I actually always said I don't see the point in getting married as it's just a piece of paper that doesn't change how much we love each other. DH is very much a traditionalist however, so he wanted to get married before TTC. The reason I'd hate it if I'd have to take my rings off is because I know how much they mean to him (plus they were bloody expensive). It also doesn't help that at the moment I'm staying in a -very- religious town in Holland and I'm already getting looks for not wearing a skirt... I'd get death stares if they saw a bump and no rings on my finger. 

We also celebrate our anniversary of when we first met, December was our 7th and even though we're now married it feels weird not celebrating when we met. So we kept it, did our usual routine and we'll just add our wedding anniversary on top of it (will be 2 years in May). Wedding anniversary will be a small holiday away, anniversary of when we met has been the same forever... Holiday on Ice in the afternoon, then a steak house for dinner.

lynnikins - We didn't try anything specific to go for either boy or girl, after a year of trying that was the last thing on my mind. Don't think we'll try and tips 'n tricks for the second either, I honestly don't see how it would make a difference or work anyway.


----------



## hivechild

I've had my wedding and engagement ring off for ages since they were getting tight but I went out and bought a cheap band for $20 to wear in place of my wedding ring because I just really missed the feel of having it on my finger.

As for trying for a boy or a girl, like Erised, the hubby and I tried for so long that it was the absolute last thing on our mind! We just wanted a baby!


----------



## Crystalz

Hi All, i am due in on March 12th...

been on leave for the last week and OMG i am bored at home, think overall i have been feeling really emotional also, braxton hicks have increased, back ache and uncomfortable most the time, very moody!

I have spent alot of time "nesting" as they put it, finally got everything i need for baby #2 but just feel shitty of late.... really have this feeling i am going to be overdue also - had a section with my previous little boy, until Monday i was waiting to find out if i needed another, they said i can have natural birth which i am going to do...have a nagging feeling that i will be late - on top of that my consultant won't induce labour if i am late, he says i have to carry for 10 days and then have a section after all that waiting!! not a nice thought - guess i could change consultant... just have a nagging feeling that i am going to be late and end up having to have another one in the end anyways!! gotta go back in 2 weeks to make sure the babies head's engaged and discuss it further i guess...

re: swelling - had that real bad with my previous pregnancy, from about 25 weeks i could not wear my rings.... but this pregnancy, i aint really had much swelling, still have my rings in, noticed they are a little tighter in the eve mind you!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah we were always the same about marriage too. BUT since I am american and he is scottish we basically had to get married to be together lol I see the point now, i think because with kids it is best for him to have full rights (i was reading that until recently fathers had limited rights as far as the registration goes if not married to the mum in UK but it is different now) and aside from that it is best for us if one or both of us dies (god forbid) and all the legal stuff involved in a life together. NOT that i am saying couples who are together and not married are wrong, I am just saying I now see the point in it, legally speaking. But emotionally there is no need. Love is love. 

Sorry lynnikins, I completely forgot you asked... No we never tried one way or the other although I did look into trying for a girl :blush: when we first discussed getting pregnant. I always wanted a girl, but when I got pregnant this time I was so sure from so early on that it was a boy, I was never sad or anything when we found out he was a he and in fact, before we found out we weren't sure we would find out since we had to pay, one of my reasons for wanting to find out was that I was afraid I would be dissappointed with a girl because in my head i had a boy in my tummy. Obviously I would have loved her whole heartedly but I mean like the initial "It's a girl" would feel strange and holding her may feel like she was a stranger iykwim so thats partly why i wanted to know, so i could bond with a boy or girl before they came. I kinda went off topic there lol :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hivechild said:


> I've had my wedding and engagement ring off for ages since they were getting tight but I went out and bought a cheap band for $20 to wear in place of my wedding ring because I just really missed the feel of having it on my finger

I miss it too, i keep fiddling with that finger with my thumb and nothing is there. Even after months, i get a wee panic lol

I was also gonna say about the gender thing... I figured with the first it doesnt matter a single bit because i want at least one of each ideally anyway. Maybe if i have another boy i may try something. but i doubt those methods work much anyway :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:hi: crystalz 
are you on team pink, blue or yellow?
welcome


----------



## Crystalz

blue!

and thanks


----------



## hivechild

Hello and welcome, Crystalz! :hi:



DueMarch2nd said:


> I miss it too, i keep fiddling with that finger with my thumb and nothing is there. Even after months, i get a wee panic lol

Heh, I had my rings just sitting on my bedside table for the longest time and then got irrationally panicked they would get lost or go missing in one of my frantic nesting cleaning sprees so put them away in a jewelry box in a drawer. :rolleyes:


----------



## lynnikins

lol my wedding ring is going to come off by the end of the week i expect but my engagment ring actually is still too big we never have gotten round to having it sized to fit as it was a family ring anyway so i can keep wearing it but it will probably go on my chain around my neck till the baby is here


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Did you girls see diane60f 's thread?? She is due 20 March and is in pre term labour. She didnt mention much if that meant they were gonna try and stop it or not. 

Wishing her luck! Hope that all goes weel with the LO... maybe lamb #2


----------



## girl friday

That's scary!


----------



## greenlady

Hope she and her LO are OK. 

Just wanted to say re the whole boy/girl thing, for anyone in the UK, there's a show on channel 4 just about to start (9pm) called '8 boys and wanting a girl' about gender disappointment which I'm gonna watch! Poor woman has probably tried all the methods to get a girl...

As for me and like some others said, just wanted to get pregnant not bothered which flavour, and I'm on team yellow. I can't wait for the suprise :happydance:


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

greenlady said:


> Hope she and her LO are OK.
> 
> Just wanted to say re the whole boy/girl thing, for anyone in the UK, there's a show on channel 4 just about to start (9pm) called '8 boys and wanting a girl' about gender disappointment which I'm gonna watch! Poor woman has probably tried all the methods to get a girl...
> 
> As for me and like some others said, just wanted to get pregnant not bothered which flavour, and I'm on team yellow. *I can't wait for the suprise *

Me too, Im so glad I stayed yellow, to be able to have that "its a...." moment after the delivery will just be the most amazing thing.


----------



## 1026clare

Hi

Im new to this site, im due 31st March with a baby girl.......getting really nervous now and scared they have the sex wrong lol x


----------



## Ajh72

Hi, am also new to the site - we are expecting our first baby on 19th March and we are on team yellow.


----------



## greenlady

1026clare said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to this site, im due 31st March with a baby girl.......getting really nervous now and scared they have the sex wrong lol x

Welcome! you're due the same day as me :thumbup:

Also welcome Ajh72 x


----------



## Essence

Welcome to the two newest additions to the March Lambs!! :D


----------



## enola

Welcome Ajh72 and 1026clare :) 
I'm getting paranoid about being due on 20th March now as both other blue bumps have gone into early labour for that day! :argh:
Haha, well, I suppose we'll see what they say when they check if my placenta has moved out of the way on the scan next week! :)


----------



## CocoaOne

Welcome to the new March Mummies!


----------



## tiger

Hi guys :flower: thought I would give an update. Just had 36wk appt and..... I'm now 3cm dialated (was 2cm Tuesday) and Bub is fully engaged. I think he wants out! Lol they don't seem concerned but said to expect him earlier than the 8th.( maybe I'll be having a lovebug). :shrug: but I want a lamb! Had bloods taken to check iron levels as I am very anaemic. I think that's all to report. I hope we are all doing well :) 
oh and welcome to the new march mummies!!! :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well that is good news especially as you are at a good stage. The longer he stays the better but I am sure you are excited at the idea of getting him a bit early :) Hope he lets you get to full term. But if not, I am sure he will be healthy and happy. He just cant wait to meet you:baby:

Well girls I finally remembered to insert EPO before bed and I have done 2x 500mg capsules and I am off to sleep now. I'll let you know how I get on in the morning lol (probably a tmi alert but then again is there such a thing as tmi on bnb?? :haha:)

Anyone else inserting or even taking EPO??


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> Well that is good news especially as you are at a good stage. The longer he stays the better but I am sure you are excited at the idea of getting him a bit early :) Hope he lets you get to full term. But if not, I am sure he will be healthy and happy. He just cant wait to meet you:baby:
> 
> Well girls I finally remembered to insert EPO before bed and I have done 2x 500mg capsules and I am off to sleep now. I'll let you know how I get on in the morning lol (probably a tmi alert but then again is there such a thing as tmi on bnb?? :haha:)
> 
> Anyone else inserting or even taking EPO??


Wait until you stand up in the morning! hope you are wearing knicks :haha: x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Omg Dm2 there is NO such thing as tmi on bnb. 

I have a dr. appointment tomorrow morning (although it may be tomorrow where you ladies are already, lol.) hopefully we will at least start to discuss induction/birth plan and when she wants me to have this baby. I dont' think with the diabetes they will let me go to my EDD, much less overdue. Will also see if he is measuring ahead this week as well, hopefully she will discuss size and maybe an u/s...

No idea if I will get an internal or not tomorrow, so I'm gonna try to trim the lady garden tonight...last time I tried I cut myself tho...eep!


----------



## tiger

The lady at the health shop told me not to take epo as it messes with your hormones :shrug: I want to try it tho


----------



## mummydee

jeepers I dont come on for ONE DAY and I have missed so many posts, will try and catch up today!

I dont really fancy "inserting" EPO... just sounds very messy, but if it works/helps then maybe I could be persuaded!

On another note, I had a really random dream last night - one minute I was being chased by dinosaurs and then next I was having a relationship with Jack from Eastenders, and he proposed!!! :shrug:


----------



## mummydee

btw - my wedding and engagement rings still fit at the moment, so no worries there! I take them off at night anyway so as soon as they start to feel a tad snug I will keep them off!

I've had the hump the last 24hrs cos MIL who promised to babysit so we could go out for dinner for valentines (this week cos we hate the rush of the actual day) is now using every excuse in the book not to, grrr!

and a big :hello: to all the newbies!


----------



## KarrierBag

Hi and welcome to Ajh72 and 1026clare!

Hope everyone ok today, after 3 days of running about like a mad woman I have decided I'm not moving off the sofa - at all :)

xx


----------



## Emskins

Hello and welcome to the new ladies, I see we have another team yellow!

I took my ring off last week, most of the time it fits OK but sometimes when I swell up it is a bit tight so I thought just to be on the safe side I would take it off. We are not married or even engaged but I do where a ring on my engagement finger that OH gave to me when we were first together, it is a pink sapphire. I have jokingly been giving him a hard time about needing a new ring, prefererably a diamond-we have been together for over 6 years..how long must a girl wait!!! He promised me when we moved to Switzerland he would buy me one....we have been here 10 months now.....oh well I guess I will just keep waiting....

As for trying for a girl or boy we just wanted a baby so did not try any of these methods and we are team yellow so won't know until the big day!

On a different note, I had my first accupuncture treatment yersterday, it was actually great. I am really scared of needles but the woman was super lovely and it didn't hurt or freak me out as I thought, infact I almost fell asleep! I still have 3 tiny ones in my right ear that should stay there until my appointment next week-crazy! I also had my MW appointment, at the hospital this timne and she had litterally just delivered a baby when we got there and said this birth was very 'easy' and she said the woman had also been having acupuncture so I feel quite hopeful that it will help shorten the labour...


----------



## tiger

:wow: :happydance: I just realised... last box on my ticker!!!!!!! :happydance: I thought it changed on 36wks...:shrug: nope seems to change at 35+4 ohwell yay!!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats at making it to the last box

im not doing RLT or EPO yet as my DH has yet to dig them out of the cuboard and i cant get to where they are caus of bump, im so tempted to just walk down and buy some more


----------



## Sparky0207

:yipee:

Just got back from mw and after fully expecting to be told baby was still breech, I had a bit of a shock to learn shes now turned and is 3/5 engaged! So pleased! Ive heard everywhere that 2nd babies dont usually engage prior to labour but seems mine is starting to behave for once! 

I wonder how many of us will end up being lovebugs instead of lambs?!! :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

i want to be a lovebug or a very early lamb , 
im getting depressed about the limited mobility and how its affecting my relationship with ds, hes sick of being locked in the house and today we have the first decent day of the year weatherwise and i cant even take him to the park as its too far for me to manage


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ahh so excited and wanted to share. Had my scan this morning and all is great! Placenta has moved and LO's growth is perfect.

So so so excited to meet him now, just can't wait.

He looked so cute all curled up, but she said not much room in there, his knees are right by his head!

Defo confirmed as a boy too, she showed us boy bits lol :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is okay xXx


----------



## jj-rabbit

Sparky0207 said:


> :yipee:
> 
> Just got back from mw and after fully expecting to be told baby was still breech, I had a bit of a shock to learn shes now turned and is 3/5 engaged! So pleased! Ive heard everywhere that 2nd babies dont usually engage prior to labour but seems mine is starting to behave for once!
> 
> I wonder how many of us will end up being lovebugs instead of lambs?!! :lol:

OOh how exciting hun! I got told my LO's head is down, but not sure that means engaged does it? Should have asked but was just too excited after seing him x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thechaosismex- I defo had undies on and a panty liner in case but in fact it wasn't near as messy as I expected. No gush or anything when I stood. I of course was up a lot sooner than the next morning because of my many trips to pee, but the first time I wiped it was quite slick. And any trips to the toilet after there wasnt much at all. Much less mess than expected :thumbup: So I will probably continue to insert before bed since it doesnt hurt and MAY help :)

tiger- I never heard it messes with the hormones, it is only oil after all?? The ingredients say vitamin E and Evening primrose oil. I shouldnt think that would play with hormones. But I havent noticed any hormonal change if that helps. In fact after typing that I am reading the bottle and it says "A good source of GLA (Gamma Linotenic Acid). GLA plays an important role in cell growth and the maintenance of hormone balance. Enriched with vitamin E to help maintain healthy skin." But I suppose the key word is hormone balance. Think we could all use balance with our hormones :lol: But I havent noticed a change for better or worse and i have been taking them since 34 weeks :flower:

I know we are all lambs despite our babys birthday because we are here going through our pregnancys together and are all at the same gestation as others in here so it doesnt really matter to me when I have him. I hope we will all stay in touch with either a lamb thread in baby club and instead of calling it march lambs we could just say lambs and that way if you were a lamb, you know the names there or of course there is the march mummys thread :flower: I know we wont all have near as much time on here as we do now (especially us first timers) but it would be great to keep in touch with all the girls we grew to know during our last few months of pregnancy and see how their LOs are doing :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Have any of you noticed that this week (week 36) has been long already. It has been quick as anything from 30 weeks and i just knew it would go slow from around now but was hoping I would be wrong. I feel like it has been a week since i hit 36 weeks already! Arrrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## gemini xo

*can't believe i'll be 35 weeks already next wednesday! see my midwife for my 35 week appointment on monday too, it's been a month since seeing her - it's normally every 3 weeks i get seen too aswell.. hmm *


----------



## Erised

Nah, time is still going incredibly fast for me. Was actually thinking on the way to antenatal class last night 'time better slow down soon! I won't have time to enjoy it any more'. Perhaps the big difference with me and most ladies on here is that a bunch of you have stopped work recently and your days are suddenly 'longer' so can 'drag'. With me not working anyway (apart from being DH's secretary and helping him out with his business once in a while) I'm used to the long days of doing nothing ... so time seems to only go faster for me right now as I'm doing more stuff (crocheting baby blankets, getting extra clothes washed, cleaning the room more frequently etc). 

While I'm completely comfortable with this pregnancy still, I am starting to get the jealousy already. Didn't think I'd become the 'argh! but she's due -waaay- after me!!!' feeling as I'm not suffering at all and actually love being pregnant. Reading how many of you ladies are already engaged though, and my baby is still happily floating about way above my pelvic bone ... not happy! She'd better get a move on and get her head in the correct position.


----------



## Seity

My pregnancy dragged until 30 weeks, but since then it's been flying by. I have a feeling its going to keep flying until the baby is here. The fact that I'll be working until then may make a difference. No down time.

I used EPO while ttc. It make a big difference in my CM during the fertile days. I was taking it orally. As mentioned above, it helps balance your hormones, but it won't mess them up. I'm definitely considering using it vaginally to help soften my cervix..


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Erised I am the same, although my bubs is low, he isnt engaged and reading about some girls being 3/5ths!! Yes you... sparky0207!! :haha: and fully engaged and things makes me jealous :hissy: But I am not enjoying the pressure he is putting on my bladder at the moment so i can only imagine how bad it will be when he is engaged.

I dont work either but it just seems this weeks is slower although i just realised why... my husband is back to working 1:30pm-10:30/11pm so i spend all day alone. he was working 9am-6pm for a few weeks and we got our evenings together. So that is probably why. He will be back on these later shifts til bubs is born i think. It'll be different once i get used to them again, but even then, the days drag :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

can i ask you all a question. Can you see my puzzle ticker thing in my signature?? It should be at the bottom. It just has an x as if the image cant load. It may be my computer. Just wondering if you can all see it?? I was looking to see how many puzzle peices i have left (only 6 as of yesterday) and it is never there today :(


----------



## lynnikins

no sorry hun I cant see it at all, 

this week has been odd caus DH is working a new shift pattern which means hes around more but its odd to have him here too iykwim, although i do appreciate the help alot esp when i wake up like i did this morning barely able to move and pain all up in my back as well as pelvis and hips.
35wks on Sunday for me and im looking forward to it, i cant wait till im at my due date, i coped much better in the weeks leading up to my EDD with ds it was just the 2 wks after i had to wait that drove me crazy but this time im going nuts now


----------



## PineappleHead

no, i can't see the puzzle ticker.


----------



## jj-rabbit

DueMarch2nd said:


> I know we are all lambs despite our babys birthday because we are here going through our pregnancys together and are all at the same gestation as others in here so it doesnt really matter to me when I have him. I hope we will all stay in touch with either a lamb thread in baby club and instead of calling it march lambs we could just say lambs and that way if you were a lamb, you know the names there or of course there is the march mummys thread :flower: I know we wont all have near as much time on here as we do now (especially us first timers) but it would be great to keep in touch with all the girls we grew to know during our last few months of pregnancy and see how their LOs are doing :D

Yeah hun that's a fab idea, be nice like you say to hear how everyone is getting on :thumbup:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Nope hun, I can't see it either. 

Had my dr. appointment today, group B strep swab and an internal. The big news *dun dun dun* is that my cervix has...done absolutely NOTHING. I'm not dilated and barely effaced. However, it looks like I will still be having a Feb. baby because she is concerned about his size and wants to induce early. I have an ultrasound scheduled a week from today to get some measurements on my not so little man and hopefully will be able to set an induction date then. 

Even more exciting (not really) is that while she was pretty sure he was starting to engage last week, it looks like he might have decided to flip back into a breech position, we shall see at teh ultrasound!


----------



## julchen_79

Hi Girls :hi: Hope everyone is having a great day so far...

I was thinking last night ... if anyone wants to be friends on Facebook send me PM and I will add you :flower:


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi everyone, hope you are all feeling well today. Can't believe all of the posts I have missed by taking a day off from BnB. Welcome to the new girls! 

Yesterday we had our cross country move from Las Vegas to Orlando. So I suppose my baby is not longer a vegasbaby, but that's OK. If you want talk about swelling you should have seen my feet after last night's flight :shock:. Today they are much better. Swelling is all too common these days. I spent half an hour the other day getting my rings off and have decided to keep them off until after the lo gets here. Also, today I feel very sore down there, kind of like I have ridden a horse or something. Get to meet my new doctor on Tuesday and not sure what the plan is. I was up for my strep test and ultrasound in Vegas, but not sure if they will do that this week. I hope I do get the ultrasound as I want to see my lo once more before I get to meet him/her.


----------



## aflight84

PM'd you!


----------



## PineappleHead

vegasbaby said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all feeling well today. Can't believe all of the posts I have missed by taking a day off from BnB. Welcome to the new girls!
> 
> Yesterday we had our cross country move from Las Vegas to Orlando. So I suppose my baby is not longer a vegasbaby, but that's OK. If you want talk about swelling you should have seen my feet after last night's flight :shock:. Today they are much better. Swelling is all too common these days. I spent half an hour the other day getting my rings off and have decided to keep them off until after the lo gets here. Also, today I feel very sore down there, kind of like I have ridden a horse or something. Get to meet my new doctor on Tuesday and not sure what the plan is. I was up for my strep test and ultrasound in Vegas, but not sure if they will do that this week. I hope I do get the ultrasound as I want to see my lo once more before I get to meet him/her.

ohh, you're on my side of the country now. I'm just north of you in georgia. :hi: I hope the swelling and soreness gets better for you hun. Good luck on Tuesday


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oh thanks for letting me know girls. Maybe it will fix itself soon. Damn thing, just when i was getting excited about the puzzle nearly being complete lol


----------



## Essence

Oh my today I feel different!

Last night, between midnight and 10am, I had to get up and go pee 8 times! It was horrible. And I noticed that after each washroom break, I would lay in bed panting like a dog. All day I have noticed I am easily exhausted when I move around. I can't hold my breath at all.. I mean, I was in the shower, washed my face, and when I put my face under the water to rinse, I had to pull back gasping and got soap in my mouth because I just couldn't do it! Lol. And just getting up and moving from one side of the house, I feel like I am winded.

Oh my, I don't think I mentioned this yet, but the other day at my doc appointment.. he told me he is going on 1 week holiday, and I will have a different doctor for my Feb 17th appointment. Okay, doesn't sound too bad, but what weirds me out is that 1.) A girl I know who had the same doc said that he went on 1 week holiday during her pregnancy.. and within a few days after he was gone, she had her baby! Lol! 2.) We all think the baby will come early. 
You always see it on movies, the baby doc goes on holiday and then POP the baby is born while they are gone, just find it weird that this could happen to us, lol! But oh well, the other doc who will be taking over for him has a great reputation- the girl who had the same situation said that the doc who delivered was excellent, so that is good. :)

How is everyone feeling? I have a road trip to take tomorrow, 3 hour drive to visit my nephews. We will be celebrating my birthday (Turning 22 on Feb 7th) and their belated birthdays. Has us both worried, travelling three hours both directions but I dont think we will bring the baby bag hopefully we don't regret it. Lol.


----------



## thechaosismex

Anyones feet look like they are welded to their calves? I have some full on elephantitus esque ankles at the moment, :rofl: they itch and tingle and no amount of keeping them above my pelvis is making the fluid go down :( Pregnancy is so sexy!

Had my scan yest :cloud9: and bubs was either never breech or flipped in the night ;)! thank god for that as I can stop worrying myself about c-secs and things like that now. Got another look at my girl though so I cant complain, he side profile is sooooo cute! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have had both my big comfy bras in the wash so have been free styling it around the house yesterday and today. I have a hoody on. I never notice my boobies leaking with a bra on but do notice it with the bra off but usually just a little. But the last 2 days they have leaked through my hoody! And it is pink so I get big dark circles on my nips :haha: 

chaos-you are right pregnancy is so sexy lol

Oh and some bad news. Long story short my sis has had blood clots and trouble ttc and had to have an expensive blood test that took ages for the result and it turns out she has a genetic disorder called MTHFR https://www.pregnancy-info.net/mthfr.html
No one else has had it that we know of and we have all had healthy pregnancys. I did have a miscarriage once but she said that her doc said that if she were to get pregnant, it would just seem like a heavy period and never be a bfp as it would never even make it that far. Mine was at 9 weeks (missed so it happened at 11 weeks) Also she is at high risk for pre eclampsia and a baby with down syndrome IF she has the type that she can get pregnant with the right meds. But even then she would be very high risk and there is no guarantee of the pregnancy making it. I feel so bad for her :cry: She was really broody lately and has been saying she hopes to be pregnant in 2010 :(


----------



## PineappleHead

ohh sorry to hear about your sister, hun! That's terrible news. 
:hugs:


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah DM2 - your poor sister :-( Do you think she'll look into adopting or anything? 

I take my bra off whenever I'm indoors and just took my new Cardigan off and noticed I'd leaked through my t-shirt onto it. First time i've actually leaked through to my clothes


----------



## tiger

DM2 - sorry :( (about the whole fully engaged thing), u never know, he may defy everyone and go overdue !! i hope not though!! your due on the 2nd so if ur 2days early ull be a lovebug lol :) ... re: epo - maybe i should go back to the store and give her a slap then.... lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yay my puzzle is back!!

Yeah she has mentioned in the past that she would like to adopt even if she had her own kids. So she will certainly look into it, she hadnt had much time to process it all when we spoke earlier. She is quite faithful so she said if god doesnt want her to have kids maybe he is calling her to adopt. She would be a great adoptive mom, i always said that. My older sister who has had 5 kids and is 38 said she would be a surrogate when she told her about the MTHFR but tbh she is a bit old and they told her to stop at 4 because of kidney problems but number 5 came anyway lol so maybe she isnt the best option. I would be glad to be a surrogate after I am done having all of my own if she is wanting a biological child at that point. She is 27 now and I am 23 so I would still be of good child bearing years and she wouldnt be too old to have a newborn around. I wanna have 3 or 4 so that is like 10 years or so. She hasnt said that surrogacy was what she wants, in fact she seems much more interested in adoption but of course she may decide after an adopted baby or 2 that she wants a biological one. I dont know how my SIL feels about surrogacy but her 1st just turned 1 so she is in the middle of making her family too so probably not an option. The reason she isnt sure of surogacy is that she is trying to do what she thinks god wants her to do so she feels she may be being called to adopt as i say. It is something she has felt strongly about even before this. Either way, whether she trys to get pregnant with the meds (i hope she doesnt risk it) or adopts or has a surrogate, it will be a long process and is no time soon. Poor thing :nope: But she has a good head on her shoulders and she is looking at positives rather than negatives.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

tiger said:


> your due on the 2nd so if ur 2days early ull be a lovebug lol :)

Well I bought him a little newborn gift that is a cute lamb with a chime in it so regaurdless of the month he is still my little lamb :D I know the seasons are different in your part of the globe but I looked up when lambs are born and they are born february through april so i thought the name lambs was fitting even if the early march girls go early and the late march girls go late... still little lambs :D


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear the bad news about your sister DueMarch2nd. I'm glad she's trying to keep such a positive outlook on it, though I'm certain that once things sink in a little more it will get harder for her. Really hope that no matter how or in which way she'll have her own little family one day.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Erised said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news about your sister DueMarch2nd. I'm glad she's trying to keep such a positive outlook on it, though I'm certain that once things sink in a little more it will get harder for her. Really hope that no matter how or in which way she'll have her own little family one day.

Yeah it will be hard. I can only imagine it is like the worst thing someone can tell you. Because your whole life you just assume you will be a mom one day iykwim but i also think she was preparing her mind for something like this so it wont be too crushing like to the point she cant cope, she is strong


----------



## Erised

There's a difference between wanting to adopt anyway, and being told it's the only way of having a child though. I know both DH & I would love to adopt after we've had 3 (he says 4) children of our own. It's always been our plan, and the whole family laughs at us when we mention it, not understanding why we'd want to adopt and getting the usual 'yeah, we always said we wanted loads of children as well. Just wait until you have 2, you'll change your mind'. However, when we had trouble TTC I was absolutely devastated by it (though did find comfort in the thought of adoption) - and I was still getting told by specialists that I'd have a good chance of falling pregnant. 

I can't imagine what your sister is going through right now, and I don't want to either. She does indeed sound like the type of person who has lived to become a mother from the way you describe her and her views on what she'd like her family to be like. I honestly don't think there's much worse news you can get indeed. Really hope you're right and that she remains strong, :hugs: for your sister


----------



## DueMarch2nd

That is true. I was speaking to my mom after and I said the same. There is a difference in talking about adoption and doing. Especially when that is your only option. But as I say she is the type you can really picture adopting so that is lucky. If i was her the 1st thought I would have is for a surrogate for my own biological kids but everyone is different I guess. I didnt say for sure I would do it but i said to my husband that if i keep having un complicated pregnancies and she still hasnt had a biological child by the time we are done, I will certainly do it. I can imagine she would for me if the tables were turned. She and her husband are the ones who get my neice (and probably any future kids too)if something happens to her parents and they will be the ones to get mine too. They are just the type you imagine that would take them and love them as their own. I am not particularly religious but she is (not fanatical, just the kind of calm peaceful inner light type iykwim) and it seems to get her through some rough times. I know she will have a lot of emotion to deal with and I am thankful I can have babies. I am still shocked at the fact it is genetic when we come from a long line of women with loads of kids.


----------



## mummydee

sorry about the news about your sister DM2... really hope the adoption thing works out for her, I think its great she is willing to look after some of the poor children in this world without a family.

so, only a few days til some of you girls are term now hey ;)

am I the only one still not leaking milk yet?! I'm not worried as I know it'll be there when the little man needs it, just curious as I didnt manage to BF last time and I would really like to with this dude!

on another note, had another agonising BH in the night, felt like I had a bowling ball between my legs and took me a few mins to recover after - hoping all these monster BHs are gearing me up for a speedy labour!


----------



## Emskins

Sorry to hear about your sister DM2, I hope everything works out for her.

Mummydee, I am not leaking milk yet either so you are not alone!

Both my midwife and doctor will be away at the same time later this month, does anyone else think that spells trouble?! I'm a bit nervous although I am sure it will be fine but it does seem like tempting fate a little!


----------



## tiger

DueMarch2nd said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> your due on the 2nd so if ur 2days early ull be a lovebug lol :)
> 
> Well I bought him a little newborn gift that is a cute lamb with a chime in it so regaurdless of the month he is still my little lamb :D I know the seasons are different in your part of the globe but I looked up when lambs are born and they are born february through april so i thought the name lambs was fitting even if the early march girls go early and the late march girls go late... still little lambs :DClick to expand...

I didn't know that! wow thats awesome. I am the same, if i do have him early, i will still consider myself and him a lamb, after all, i shared with you guys everything through the last few months :hugs: 
Quick question- can stress harm bubs? just asking cuz i had a mini hormonal spaz attack at my poor OH today (threw a bra at him lol), over the stupidest thing, and i felt soooo horrible, i cried for 3hrs non stop. we are all okay now, but while i was crying i was making it worse thinking, 'im a horrible person stressing my baby out like this' (made me cry harder!!!)


----------



## starbucks101

tiger said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> your due on the 2nd so if ur 2days early ull be a lovebug lol :)
> 
> Well I bought him a little newborn gift that is a cute lamb with a chime in it so regaurdless of the month he is still my little lamb :D I know the seasons are different in your part of the globe but I looked up when lambs are born and they are born february through april so i thought the name lambs was fitting even if the early march girls go early and the late march girls go late... still little lambs :DClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that! wow thats awesome. I am the same, if i do have him early, i will still consider myself and him a lamb, after all, i shared with you guys everything through the last few months :hugs:
> Quick question- can stress harm bubs? just asking cuz i had a mini hormonal spaz attack at my poor OH today (threw a bra at him lol), over the stupidest thing, and i felt soooo horrible, i cried for 3hrs non stop. we are all okay now, but while i was crying i was making it worse thinking, 'im a horrible person stressing my baby out like this' (made me cry harder!!!)Click to expand...

I don't think it does Tiger, When I was pregnant with Em i had a massive police case going on over 7 months of the pregnancy, but was the most chilled out baby you've ever met, she was sleeping through the night at 6 weeks! Although she can be a little sod now!! :hug: 

Wooop - In last ticker box today!! 

Going out shopping in a little while going to start getting the furniture for the girls room! Ive ordered some cute little wall stickers off Ebay and loads of storage stuff from Argos, Also need to measure the room for curtians and a blackout blind! 

Can't wait for it to be done! I'm so pleased we've managed to get the money together to do thier room, Also buying a second hand sofa bed to put in the spare room so we can have guests to stay and i'll turn that room into Scott's "man room" when he gets his computer from his mums then he can bugger off when all us girlies are crowding the rest of the house! 

Everythings starting to come together really well! Picked up my canvas yesterday and it looks amazing! I so chuffed with it! Can't wait to put it up. +

Sorry to hear about your sis DM2! I hope she is ok once its settled in a little more, Sounds like she's going to be an amazing mum no matter which route she take to get there :)


----------



## girl friday

LO's room now has a carpet! It was fitted this morning and looks fab! We just need to get curtains and a lightshade now, which we are going to try to buy this afternoon then it's just a case of waiting for the furniture to be delivered!

DH is being MR DIY at the mo, he painted the nursey the other week and plastered a mock wall we had put in on the staircase (the previous owners of our house went open plan with the stairs)! He's now painting our room after he and my dad put removable pannels up to cover the storage space in the eaves!

We've lived here 3 1/2 years and in the last 2 months we've done more to the house to make it "ours" than we have done since moving in!

It's looking really good and I am so proud of him! Normally he would have got his stepdad to do this kind of stuff and just "assisted" here and there, but he's really trying to do all of his himself and he's brilliant at it!

x


----------



## lynnikins

im just happy to have my husband home today to finally get out the baby stuff, hes busy cleaning the bathroom and is underway in the kitchen but took a break from the dishes to scrub the tub so i could have my shower so i can get the last things from the supermarket for dinner tonight as his cousins are coming over for the meal as they leave later in the week to go to somewhere in eastern europe for a couple of years. and DH has pre-prepared lunch for today too so i dont have to do much i just hope he finds time to get the baby clothes and crib from the loft for me so i can spend the week sorting through them and getting stuff readyat long last.


----------



## enola

mummydee said:


> sorry about the news about your sister DM2... really hope the adoption thing works out for her, I think its great she is willing to look after some of the poor children in this world without a family.
> 
> so, only a few days til some of you girls are term now hey ;)
> 
> am I the only one still not leaking milk yet?! I'm not worried as I know it'll be there when the little man needs it, just curious as I didnt manage to BF last time and I would really like to with this dude!
> 
> on another note, had another agonising BH in the night, felt like I had a bowling ball between my legs and took me a few mins to recover after - hoping all these monster BHs are gearing me up for a speedy labour!

Hey mummydee - I'm not leaking yet either! I keep checking, but nope :)
That said, one of my good friends who is successfully breastfeeding her little boy who was born in December never leaked, so I think it'll be OK :hugs:

I know totally what you mean about monster BH as well, what are those about?! DH keeps getting all excited thinking his little dude is coming early whilst I'm there leaning over my birthing ball breathing deeply! Going to mention them to midwife next week...can't believe all of the 'textbooks' lie and say BH are painless!


----------



## Erised

Painless BH's aren't a lie for everyone, I still don't notice mine - which is worrying as well!! 
Yesterday I didn't feel baby for several hours after getting up, didn't worry me too much to be honest as I've had days like this before. Mentioned it to DH while in the check out line at Ikea, as I was holding some stuff and happened to have my hand against my belly. Of course, as I said it I could have sworn I felt movement on my hand. Loaded off the stuff and put my hand on my belly properly, ... you guessed it, she was kicking away like mad! Turns out she'd probably been active all day, I just couldn't feel a darn thing. It still confuses me how the movements can be strong enough to feel by hand from the outside, but not be able to actually feel a darn thing myself. 

As for leaking - no milk for me yet either. There was a thread in Third Tri about 2 weeks ago which put my mind at rest about it though. There were loads of mummies in there who didn't have their milk come in at all until several hours after birth, and all of them had been breastfeeding for several months already. We'll be just fine =)


----------



## CocoaOne

Had my Active Birth class today. Even though I didn't learn anything new- I'm starting to get scared about the birth now! I can't put my finger on why, I think it's because it's just got a lot realer, and they show you a pelvis and how the head comes through, and kept reiterating the 'it will probably take hours and hours of contractions (read: pain) before you get to this pushing stage'!

I still think I'm set on going to the birthing centre though, even though it's a 30 minute drive away from the hospital if things go wrong. I'm confident that a midwife would see the signs and get you transferred out in time because she's with you 100% of the time, whereas at the hospital you can go hours without being checked so things could progress further before a midwife notices you need action- and therefore it requires more immediate attention IYKWIM? 

Although they did say that even if you need acute care, you can be transferred back to the birthing centre once baby is born for however long you like- especially usefull if you want more 1:1 help with breastfeeding, which is handy to know.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have had so much pressure during the night. I dont know if it is BH because my bump gets hard when i stand up to pee and i dont ever feel it come and go, it stays hard for ages until i lay down again (happens at other points in the day as well). It is really uncomfortable. Especially the initial trying to get outta bed. I could literally feel bubs head between my pelvis last night too. It was one point when i shifted to get up to pee, i could feel it so maybe engaged, maybe just really low. But i wont see mw til 38 + 1 so i wont know and he better be engaged by then! I kept having dreams that i was in labour. Like i would go to the toilet and have blood and be excited i was in labour! lol I have never been so anxious to find pink on my toilet roll.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Lol, Dm2 I know what you mean! 

I'm still concerned that baby has turned breech again! His movement patterns have totally switched again and it almost feels like he is lying sideways! 

Bed is getting really hard to manage, everytime I roll over I either have horrible pains in the bottom of my bump (just ligaments I'm sure) or bad pressure/pain in my pelvis. God I'm ready to have this baby!


----------



## Seity

Anyone else get weird weight gain/loss? For the past week I've gained 1 lb a day on the scales. Last night we went with friends to watch a hockey game and had a massive dinner beforehand, so I figured I was sure to see another lb gain again this morning, but instead I've lost a few? I'm up 2 lbs for the week which is great, but it's just so weird to see it be so steadily increasing and then *bam* gone.

Also is anyone else still sleeping on their belly? I mean, I'm just slightly to one side or the other, but its still mostly on my belly. I start the night on my side, but always wake in the morning on my belly. It must be OK or I'd wake sometime in the night, right?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont pay any attention to the scales. I havent weighed myself in ages. But i do think i am gaining lately. 

It is too sore to lay even close to my belly lately because the pressure at night for me. But it is fine. As long as you arent sleeping on it and putting too much weight on it. But then again, how could you??!! lol I sleep with a sturdy pillow that i hug to keep me from rolling onto my bellyside (new word :haha:) It keeps me more upright and comfy lately


----------



## Seity

I tried a pillow once and found it horribly uncomfortable. I roll over from side to side via my tummy, so a pillow would just get in the way. I'd say I'm about 85-90% on my belly when I sleep, but it wouldn't be so comfy if it was somehow bad for the baby?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol If i turn over by my front i just throw the pillow then get it when i roll :haha: but i turn the other way a lot anyway. I would imagine you would feel pain before it would hurt the baby. There is a lot of protection there, even before the waters, like muscles and stuff


----------



## Seity

DueMarch2nd said:


> lol If i turn over by my front i just throw the pillow then get it when i roll :haha: but i turn the other way a lot anyway. I would imagine you would feel pain before it would hurt the baby. There is a lot of protection there, even before the waters, like muscles and stuff

I'd have to wake up way to much to get a pillow to the other side of me. There'd be at least one cat and a husband in the way. :haha:


----------



## Kel127

I didn't gain any weight in the last two weeks which worried me, but my doctor said the baby was growing just fine. I had gained 5 pounds in the two weeks previous. I haven't changed anything so I don't understand how I go froming gaining 5 pounds to gaining no weight. 
I still sleep on my stomach sometimes too without realzing it till I wake up. I am not too worried about it, because when the baby is uncomfoftable he has no problems letting me know it. 
I don't have any BH's or leaking nipples or most of the problems everyone else is complaing about. I have no signs that this little boy is coming out anytime soon.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Seity said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> lol If i turn over by my front i just throw the pillow then get it when i roll :haha: but i turn the other way a lot anyway. I would imagine you would feel pain before it would hurt the baby. There is a lot of protection there, even before the waters, like muscles and stuff
> 
> I'd have to wake up way to much to get a pillow to the other side of me. There'd be at least one cat and a husband in the way. :haha:Click to expand...

I have such an interrupted sleep these days it doesnt bother me anymore because i am used to it. 

My cats have been strange lately. The girl usually likes to sleep in the covers with me and sometimes with my husband (since i have been pregnant we have gone with separate covers) but lately she curls up with her head on my arm (that is under my pillow propping it up iykwim) and kinda lays face to face with me then after about 5-10 minutes she decides she wants to find another position and refuses to settle and eventually goes and sleeps in the living room that is if we dont have to make her leave because she is keeping us up. She has only been doing this the last few days. And our boy who used to sleep on the end of the bed now chooses the floor. I wonder if they sense a change coming or if they are just being weird little kitties


----------



## Seity

Kel127 - sounds a lot like my pregnancy.


----------



## mummydee

Seity said:


> Anyone else get weird weight gain/loss?

I havent put any weight on still... I guess thats a good thing though!! :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

How do we pm a mod and say that we doubt someones ligitimacy?? It is no one in here so that is why i am posting here. It is someone who has not long joined 3rd tri and i wondered about her in 2nd tri as well. I dont wanna say who because maybe someone is close with her. Anyone know how to go about it??


----------



## julchen_79

Hi girls! Just a quick :hi: from me and hoping everyone is having a good weekend. We just had our maternity shot with my fiance's ex who is a photographer - was a tad weird but she does such great work. Can't wait to see the pictures.:happydance: Now we are off to the baby shower...the guys are going to be in a poker tournament and I will see what my lovely friends prepared for us girls. 
One thing though: I think I had the first real mood swing...this morning I was in such a funk...it was like if anyone would look at me from the wrong angle I would have exploded :dohh:...feeling loads better now. 
Anyhow,have a great weekend and be well. :flower:


----------



## vegasbaby

DueMarch2nd said:


> How do we pm a mod and say that we doubt someones ligitimacy?? It is no one in here so that is why i am posting here. It is someone who has not long joined 3rd tri and i wondered about her in 2nd tri as well. I dont wanna say who because maybe someone is close with her. Anyone know how to go about it??

I'm not sure, but there is that report post feature on the bottom left side of each post. Do you think that would work?


----------



## mummydee

DueMarch2nd said:


> How do we pm a mod and say that we doubt someones ligitimacy?? It is no one in here so that is why i am posting here. It is someone who has not long joined 3rd tri and i wondered about her in 2nd tri as well. I dont wanna say who because maybe someone is close with her. Anyone know how to go about it??


can you not click on wobbles name and it come up with a PM option?!


----------



## CocoaOne

I think the mods said to report the post and say why you think it, but PMing them would work too. I'm intrigued now! I'm a nosey bugger though! Lol


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah my LO has got hiccups! First time I've been sure they're hiccups (felt what I thought was them before but only lasted less than a minute so doubt it was hiccups) I was starting to think I'd never feel them! 

Yay! 

Small things please me.......... :haha:


----------



## girl friday

CocoaOne said:


> Ah my LO has got hiccups! First time I've been sure they're hiccups (felt what I thought was them before but only lasted less than a minute so doubt it was hiccups) I was starting to think I'd never feel them!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Small things please me.......... :haha:

What do hiccups feel like? I don't know if I've had them!


----------



## CocoaOne

Kind of like a small twitch- but happened in the same place every 2 or 3 seconds for about 5 minutes. I don't think she liked it because she started squirming after a while, bless her!


----------



## girl friday

Bless her!


----------



## lynnikins

owww oww owww, im uncomfy tonight dont know if i'll sleep well , at least i get the bed to myself for a few hours though as DH is going to be staying up gaming with a friend for a bit when he gets home from dropping our visitors off,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It isnt a particular post so i dont wanna report the post. I suppose i could just find a post by wobbles and pm her. What happens if i am wrong or whatever? I wouldnt get in trouble just for being concerned would i? I mean as long as i am not making a public fuss over it. I dont know if i should bother. There would probably be no evidence anyway.

My little guy is being so quiet in the days and then active in the night. He has been doing this for a few days now so i know it is his new pattern. He used to get active in the evenings but now it is at the point of like 11pm or later. I am assuming the reduced movements is normal as i read something that at this stage they will quiet down a bit. I hate it though!! I just want him to be moving all the time. 

It is frustrating that I know he is basically fully formed and would be capable of living outside my tummy with no problems so I want him here so I can just stop worrying. The less movements and the pains and all that... all get me worried and i sit and assess what it all means. I just wanna be me myself and him himself so that i know if i feel something, it is just affecting me and he is fine iykwim. I use to think that the closer i get to the end the more confident i would feel but it seems to be the opposite. I just want him out and safe :hissy:


----------



## rwhite

Hi everybody :waves: How is it all going? Hope everybody's well xx 

We moved into a bigger place and have been there for about a fortnight now but the internet STILL isn't connected :shrug: I must admit I've been pulling my hair out a little not being able to get on BnB, it's an addiction I swear..

Bubs is still in LOL position as far as I'm aware haha: left occiput lateral - back on my left side with head down, feet on right side and head facing my right side too. I hope he turns his head to the back soon!). I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon so will be interesting to see if that head has indeed turned. It felt like it was trying to make it's way up out of the right side of my pelvis the other morning though. Oh no you don't!

Had a bit of a bleeding scare after DTD (it had been long enough as OH isn't the biggest fan of my belly :haha:), phoned midwife in a panic and she said it was just likely to be my cervix being irritable, and to call her if it got worse etc. But it was luckily okay by the next day, phew :wacko: Can't say that OH is too keen at all now after all that! Has anybody else had that happen to them?

Anyway, that's enough of an essay from me now...can't believe some of you ladies are nearly 37 weeks, that's crazy :cloud9: Can't wait to see your birth announcements, it's so exciting! xxx



CocoaOne said:


> Had my Active Birth class today. Even though I didn't learn anything new- I'm starting to get scared about the birth now! I can't put my finger on why, I think it's because it's just got a lot realer, and *they show you a pelvis and how the head comes through*, and kept reiterating the 'it will probably take hours and hours of contractions (read: pain) before you get to this pushing stage'!

They had that at our birthing classes too :haha: It was rather funny watching OH's face when the midwife holding the class pulled a baby doll through the skeletal pelvis :rofl:... It did look rather, um, uncomfortable! Eek. What have we got ourselves into!! x


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> It is frustrating that I know he is basically fully formed and would be capable of living outside my tummy with no problems so I want him here so I can just stop worrying. The less movements and the pains and all that... all get me worried and i sit and assess what it all means. I just wanna be me myself and him himself so that i know if i feel something, it is just affecting me and he is fine iykwim. I use to think that the closer i get to the end the more confident i would feel but it seems to be the opposite. I just want him out and safe :hissy:

:hugs: You just summed up how I feel completely! I somewhat feel that he'd almost be safer on the outside than on the inside, even if for now we have it easier than we will as everyone tells us :haha: xx So don't worry, you're not alone at all in those feelings


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> It is frustrating that I know he is basically fully formed and would be capable of living outside my tummy with no problems so I want him here so I can just stop worrying. The less movements and the pains and all that... all get me worried and i sit and assess what it all means. I just wanna be me myself and him himself so that i know if i feel something, it is just affecting me and he is fine iykwim. I use to think that the closer i get to the end the more confident i would feel but it seems to be the opposite. I just want him out and safe :hissy:
> 
> :hugs: You just summed up how I feel completely! I somewhat feel that he'd almost be safer on the outside than on the inside, even if for now we have it easier than we will as everyone tells us :haha: xx So don't worry, you're not alone at all in those feelingsClick to expand...

I feel like that too. I can't stop worrying and think if she is out atleast we know she is ok. i think it must just be natural to think that.
Nice to hear from you!! I can't wait till your net is back up and running!!! I misses u :cry: I'm glad all is ok after your scare that can't of been nice! I'm sure my OH wouldve freaked out too and it would be no more dancing for awhile!!! lol! My bubs is LOA position. She was was ROA now she's LOA lol. Like yours but instead of lateral, she's anterior. I don't really know the difference. As long as not posterior then we are on the right track i think!! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## tiger

im guessin posterior is bad???? my little one is LOP??? does that mean horrible back pain for me? lol :( . and im exactly the same, i HATE the reduced movements. it freaks me out, i almost want to poke him to wake him up so he moves lol. i cant stand not feeling him move, i want him out so i can look at him and know that he is okay, rather than wondering.


----------



## MiissMuffet

tiger said:


> im guessin posterior is bad???? my little one is LOP??? does that mean horrible back pain for me? lol :( . and im exactly the same, i HATE the reduced movements. it freaks me out, i almost want to poke him to wake him up so he moves lol. i cant stand not feeling him move, i want him out so i can look at him and know that he is okay, rather than wondering.

Oh It's not bad bad hun. Your baby can still chaneg positions, and I have heard of many people with anterior babies who change into posterior at the last minute, or while giving birth just like breech babies can turn at the last minute. They can move as they please! lol!! The most perfect baby position can decide to change at the last minute just to be a bugger. i wouldnt worry about to too much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

double post :dohh:


----------



## tiger

well thats good to know then lol. my mw didnt explain it to me, and i didnt think to ask lol :dohh:


----------



## mummydee

DM2 - I'm sure wobbles would rather hear about it and it turn out to be nothing than vice versa babe - specially with the amount of "trollage" that appears to have popped up in the last few months!

How is everyone today?

Hubby finally gave me a lie in (til 8am at least!) today so feeling quite energetic - and nesty - so going to blitz a load more housework again today!!


----------



## KarrierBag

mummydee said:


> Feeling quite energetic - and nesty - so going to blitz a load more housework again today!!


Hahaha, my mother is nesting for me! She hasnt stopped cleaning, scrubbing floors, cleaning out the cupboards etc.. I'm finding it all quite amusing :thumbup:

xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

I can't wait to have a good clean. Hubby is currently in the middle of sanding our floors, it's creating so much mess!! Just the hall to do now then i can blitz the house, keep cleaning as he goes along but it's not the same as a good blitz. 

Think i'm having a lazy day today seen as hubby is busy on house. Can't wait till were finished feel unready for LO with house not there yet x


----------



## mummydee

KarrierBag said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Feeling quite energetic - and nesty - so going to blitz a load more housework again today!!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, my mother is nesting for me! She hasnt stopped cleaning, scrubbing floors, cleaning out the cupboards etc.. I'm finding it all quite amusing :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Can you send her over to mine when she's done?! ;) hahah


----------



## Emskins

I am taking it easy today I think, we had a couple of friends over for dinner last night which was great but I did do a 3 course meal so I feel justified to relax a little today, I just filled the dishwasher with the last few bits that OH couldn't fit in the first load so now the Kitchen is back in order!

Our friends who were over last night have kindly offered to drive me over to my friend's house just over the border in Germany to collect a play pen, craddle and a few other bulky bits that we would never be able to bring back on the train, I am really excited as after we collect the stuff I think we are ready to rock...just finishing touches to the nursery and OH needs to put together the chest of drawers....


----------



## lynnikins

well im home ready to put a toddler in bed well i say me but dh is going to be doing the stairs to put him in bed, then got a couple of dvds to watch before they have to go back tomorrow night, im really hobbling around today caus of the spd, thankfully a friend has voluntered to take ds for a bit tomorrow then dh is on partime this week so wil be around at points on tues,weds, and thursday to help me out so just Friday to get through as a whole day on my own with ds so hopefully i'll cope without my spd getting any worse this week but im really ready for thei baby to arrive any time it chooses so long as its asap, im likely to have a 7lb +baby if it arrived now anyway since they put on about half a lb a week from here out and DS was 9lb10oz


----------



## starbucks101

Blimey this thread fills up quick! 

Just report it *DM2* - I doubt the person would be told they had been reported. 

I went out with work last night, its the first time ive seen them all since My boss put me on MS, it was a little arkward at first! 

We went to Mambo Jambo's in norwich which was lovely 17 of us, got through the starter and just as our main courses were being served... Power cut! only the Boss and one other lady got their main course and the whole resturant was just in darkness! 

The whole street and I think a few others around it went to! So we all sat there (them getting rather drunk) for just over an hour and then everyone started heading home! So much for the late christmas do lol! 

I'm now in the last ticker box and just want bubs to arrive im so parinoid all the time for whatever reasons, I swear I wasnt like this with Emily 

*Karrierbag*, Can she come to mine too! our house looks like a flat pack bomb has hit it! 

Scott's currently upstairs putting the baby bookcase up and Em is sitting next to me scoffing chocolate fingers :) 

How do we upload photos onto b&b? I want to post pics of the girls room when its done! 

Ive got to measure up and order these curtians: https://www.dunelm-mill.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product1_11100_-1_51859_10551 No idea how on earth you put up curtians though or a curtian pole our house has got crappy curtians on plastic rails up everywhere, I think I need to put up a blind too... 

I'm trying to win this on ebay as its the same design as Em's old cot-bed which i'm just going to use again for this one! But I don't know if its too expensive or not? The buy-it-now was only £40 I wish i'd just done that now! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160400121833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

All this stuff I want and ive got no idea where it is going to go!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

As much as I have been wanting the baby out NOW I just realised yesterday i have a selfish reason that I want him to stay in til after the 19th. I have already decided what tattoo I want to get (was saving my foot for bubs because i been wanting a foot tattoo for ages now) and it is a pisces tattoo. I have a gemini tattoo with a cutey tiger on back of my neck as i am a gemini and born in the chinese year of the tiger and this is the year of the tiger so no need for a chinese year for him. My tiger is pink. All my tattoos are pink but of course this pisces one will be blue (eeek! a not pink tattoo!!! :haha:) I'll post the link of the tattoo design, it will be sort diagnal (spell?) across the top of my foot and maybe up toward my ankle, havent decided exact placement and it is a basic idea of the tattoo, for those with tattoos i am sure you know it changes once you start talking to the tattooist :)

Oh and my mom just told me they have their trip all planned to come see us :wohoo: I was worried since they had put it off so much. They are coming 2nd April (maybe the 3rd since she said they leave on the 2nd and i havent got the itinerary yet) That is when my husband is on holiday. He has 2 weeks off after the birth but since they are coming so far we wanted to be sure they would be here after bubs is born FOR SURE and when hubby is off as i dont drive. I have lived here for over 4 years and it will be their 1st visit!!
 



Attached Files:







deanna_tattoo.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PineappleHead

DM2, that tattoo design looks amazing! :D I'm sure however you decide to place it will be great.
I'm still trying to figure out what kind of tattoo I wanna get for my LO when he comes...:shrug:


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh that's a lovely tattoo!

I want to get one for LO too but I'm not sure what of yet. Might leave it a while to get used to her personality and see if anything strikes me. She's likely to be an Aries but I don't really want a ram tattoo! Mine will probably be on my foot too- ages ago I was planning on getting a Banksy inspired piece on my left foot but something happened which meant I had to put it off and never got round to getting it done.


----------



## jj-rabbit

starbucks101 said:


> How do we upload photos onto b&b? I want to post pics of the girls room when its done!
> 
> I'm trying to win this on ebay as its the same design as Em's old cot-bed which i'm just going to use again for this one! But I don't know if its too expensive or not? The buy-it-now was only £40 I wish i'd just done that now! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160400121833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Have you got photobucket? I usually upload my photos from photobucket. I save them to photobucket first, then if you hover over your pics in your album you will see at the bottom about 4 diff links appear, i copy the IMG code link and then just paste it to here.

Ahh that change unit is lovely! I love mamas and papas stuff, so dear though. Hope you win it! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My husband has a design i chose for his tattoo but only if we name him a certain name. He also wants to get a mummy tiger and a baby tiger to represent us :) But then there is the matter of the next baby... I wouldnt want he/she to feel left out, but he just says he can do a coordinating thing... long story lol anyway I suppose a ram would be a bit... unfeminine lol. Doing it based on her personality is a good idea. I just cant wait to get my tattoo. It has been too long!! lol I a, wondering if tattoos while BFing is ok... I havent looked it up but i would hate to have to wait even longer to get it :(


----------



## 30thMarch2010

im due March 23rd with baby boy!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

welcome :hi:


----------



## Seity

It's so cute. My husband has found his own BB to join. He found one for stay at home dads. Now he's the one reading interesting threads to me. :D


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah seity that's really sweet! At least he'll have men in a similar situation to chat to now.


----------



## KarrierBag

mummydee said:


> KarrierBag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Feeling quite energetic - and nesty - so going to blitz a load more housework again today!!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, my mother is nesting for me! She hasnt stopped cleaning, scrubbing floors, cleaning out the cupboards etc.. I'm finding it all quite amusing :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you send her over to mine when she's done?! ;) hahahClick to expand...

She's all yours :laugh2: Starbucks - you've got her next!

Bless, she's washed and ironed all the baby clothes too!

xx


----------



## lynnikins

my friends partner got a black swan with 2 little babies to represent her and their 2 little girls and there is space for more baby swans to be added around the mummy swan if they choose to have more children


----------



## enola

Oh I'd love a tattoo! All of your ideas sound so lovely :) DH has 4 but I have promised to wait 'til I'm 25! Does anyone know what the 'rules' are with regards to breastfeeding, pregnancy and tattoos btw? 
Well, I officially can't sleep and after doing the washing up decided that the kitchen needed a full scale clean (as you do). It's now satisfyingly shiny :haha: :)


----------



## Tink1o5

From what i'v heard you arnt allowed to get tattoos while pregnant or breastfeeding. Your supposed to wait until your done breastfeeding.. then Go for it.

I cant wait as im really wanting another tattoo. :)


----------



## CocoaOne

Yeah Id have thought that getting tattooed whilst breastfeeding is a no-no, just incase of any infections you might get from the ink/skin. 

Back to work today after having a week off with my back and hip pain. Really not looking forward to sitting at my desk all day but at the same time I don't want to be signed offon maternity leave yet!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

ok so it looks like another 6 or 7 months til my tattoo then :( I have told my hubby i am next to get tattooed anyway so he has to wait lol


----------



## lynnikins

i cant believe im up again to drive DH to work as the weather is bad down here and i cant let him do his marathon training by walking to work so hes going in early to use the gym at work instead and i have to get back and drop DS off with a friend while i have my physio appointment and i will have to go get DH tonight right as i should be putting DS into bed oh well


----------



## starbucks101

Blimey lynnikins! Em is asleep still, I think she is coming down with something! 

We got everything up apart from the chest of drawers and some toy storage yesterday and the room looks lovely, but the cot bed is taking up so much room ive decided I will buy a 2nd hand cot! 

Has anybody got just a cot rather than a cot bed? 

I figured by the time bubs is old enough for a bed she can go into Em's toddler bed and Em can move upto a single bed as she will be getting to big for the toddler one!

Also what have you done for wall storage? we were thinking of putting these up on brackets on the walls: https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8754365/Trail/searchtext>BOYS BOOKCASE.htm#tab3 & https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8754396/Trail/searchtext>BOOKCASES.htm We wont put the backs in, I have got the same collection downstairs in Oak withouht the backs on and i love them! 

I think I will probably go for 2 of the just squares and 1 of the half doors and stagger them along the wall... 

After that all I need is the curtains, blind, and the stickers to turn up and job's a good-un hopefully will get it finished next weekend!!


----------



## greenlady

Starbucks - We just have a hand-me-down cot that we haven't even tried putting up yet - hopefully I can find where I put all the bolts etc! By the time our baby is ready for a bed we might be in another country so there was no point buying one. I thought they were roughly the same size as cot-beds though??

Also - I like you're idea for wall storage - go for it! We are keeping the room quite plain because we plan to rent the property out in a year or two. I will have to get some colourful stickers or something that can be removed easily. Any idea where to get these?


----------



## mummydee

Eeeek morning girls, my yummy mummy changing bag has just arrived at DH work - picking it up lunchtime!! soooooo pathetically excited!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I like those shelf things starbucks :thumbup:

greenlady- try ebay. I got some foam wall animals that just stick up with dbl sided foam tape and they will be easy to remove when we move. 

I have been feeling SOOOO much pressure lately and today was actually on all 4s trying to releive the pain. I am needing to poo and feeling sick and all the cleassic labour signs but i doubt anything is happening. No plug though. Luckily some others have posted about the same sorts of things and some replies said they been feeling like that for ages. It helps to read about it, i wasnt gonna post probably. I cant imagine feeling like this for 3 more weeks, let alone going overdue :nope: :wacko: But I just remember thinking that if it was labour, I AM NOT READY!!! I still have no clue how to fit the car seat in the car and things are needing done. These pains have really made me realise we need to be 100% ready for LO because when it comes time, 99% ready is not good enough. Well i suppose it would be but it makes me uncomfortable. I had my husband fixing drawers at midnight last night (we go to sleep late anyways so it wasnt like getting him up, we were gonna start a movie at 10:30 but i got distracted and it led to drawer fixing at midnight :haha:) and then i had to re clean all the drawers with dettol before putting LOs clothes in. I really get what nesting is all about. I remember thinking "i wonder if _____ is considered nesting" a few weeks ago but it is certainly unmistakeable isnt it :haha: It just hits. it isnt like a full time energy burst or anything, just a mental takeover of the body. Try concentrating on a movie or something when you NEED to clean drawers out, not gonna happen! Our poor partners! I am forever wandering off cleaning the bathroom or reorganising things when I originally got up to pee or make a cuppa tea :haha: he doesnt get when i see something that needs done or even think it, I cant wait. 

Anyway i rambled on enough. I do seriously doubt i can go 3 (or more) weeks this way and still keep my sanity :wacko:


----------



## CocoaOne

I hope you feel a bit better soon DM2 - have a look at your bum crack and see if you've got the magic purple line and are dilating! :haha:

Nesting hasn't kicked in for me yet - but still 7 weeks to go. And although the car is sorted now.... I'm panicing about the pram/car seat, as MIL is buying and she's out of the country until 20th Feb. Eeeek!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CocoaOne said:


> I hope you feel a bit better soon DM2 - have a look at your bum crack and see if you've got the magic purple line and are dilating! :haha:

:rofl: I doubt i could see it even with 10 mirrors

seroius tmi coming up...
When i was inserting my epo last night it seemed less tight in there iykwim It has been really swollen and quite tight lately and when i put my finger in to put the epo in, it usually just fits snuggly but seemed to have a bit of wiggle room last night if that makes sense. :blush: I know my cervix is at the top but I cant reach that :haha: and i figure if the cervix is dilated, then the rest of the vagina would widen (i hate that word lol)a bit too? :blush:


----------



## sweetjelly

Hi all - only a few more weeks to go for me - due 18/03.... hoping I'll go earlier tho as my GP said I look about two weeks ahead of hospital dates so fingers crossed!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

welcome sweetjelly :hi: are you havin a boy, girl or surprise?


----------



## CocoaOne

sweetjelly said:


> Hi all - only a few more weeks to go for me - due 18/03.... hoping I'll go earlier tho as my GP said I look about two weeks ahead of hospital dates so fingers crossed!


Hi Sweetjelly!

DM2 - that would make sense I suppose. Have you got a MW appointment this week? Could get her to have a look and see if you're starting to. Exciting if you are!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

no i dont see her again til 38 weeks :(


----------



## starbucks101

CocoaOne said:


> have a look at your bum crack and see if you've got the magic purple line and are dilating! :haha:

LOL! That is the first time I have ever heard that! 

Nesting has not kicked in here, much to my OHs disapointment! Ive just been getting increasingly stressed and agitated! 

Really need to start packing a hospital bag, but I dont have a beg to put it in :dohh:

Are you girls all packed up?


----------



## lynnikins

lol packed, i dont even have babygrows out of the loft and washed its DH's job when he gets home lunch time tomorrow, i do have some maternity pads in case my waters go at home though


----------



## Emskins

Hi sweetjelly!

I am just back from picking up the cradle, bouncing chair and play pen from my friend who is moving country, I feel a lot happier knowing we have a place for baby to sleep in our room once they arrive.

I would say I am half nesting right now, sometimes I walk past something and clean/organise the crap out of it and soemtimes I walk by and think hmm I really should do something about it but then make my way to the couch!

I think I am packed for the hospital, I wasn't sure what to pack as they keep you here for quite a while appx 4-5 days for normal dleivery or closer to 10 for a c section. The hospital provides clothes for baby while you are there and actually ask that you only bring an outfit to take LO home in, as I will be there a few days I figure anything I am missing OH can bring in for me.


----------



## julchen_79

DM2 - Are you taking the EPO out of the capsules? I got some on Friday but have only been taking them orally. 

I have been feeling a bit crappy; after a very good week with tons of energy I am now totally run down. My hands and feet keep swelling up - I really hate the feeling! It makes everything feel so sore and I can barely use my right hand :cry: Also had a headache for two days now - wonder if I should be concerned but I figure I hang in there on more day. Luckily I took work off today and tomorrow I have my doctors appointment. 

On another note: we had our baby shower this weekend and it was awesome. It was great to see all our friends and share some good times. We also got showered with the most generous gifts. Mainly basics, which I truly appreciate. A friend of mine made a wicked jungle theme cake. I have a picture attached.
 



Attached Files:







cake_small.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sophieee18

I haven't started packing yet either. I have a list of everything that I want to take with me, but I haven't got round to actually putting it in a bag yet lol. I have brought everything, only thing I need to buy is LO's going home outfit. I don't have a clue what to put him in :( x


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah lovely looking cake!

Are any UK girls having a shower? My friends have organised one for a couple of weeks time but I've got no idea what to expect! I know they're not taken to the same level as in USA!


----------



## Seity

I haven't started packing yet. Don't even have anything to put in the bag either. I'm sure I'll get around to it eventually.
One of my friends is throwing me a shower on Saturday, but since I only know about 3 women, I expect it'll be about the most pathetic baby shower ever. *shrug* It's the thought that counts.


----------



## mummydee

welcome sweetjelly :hi:

DM2 - I'm afraid I remember feeling the way you did when I was pg with DD - it started around 36/7 weeks and lasted til I had her at 38wks.... I remember pooing like 5 times in one day and thinking surely it was starting... but sadly... it wasnt :( 
really hope you feel brighter soon tho xxx


----------



## vegasbaby

Julchen: What a beautiful cake, your friend is very talented!

I'm still waiting for the moving truck to get here with our stuff. I had decorated the nursery in our old home before I knew we were moving and now I have to start over. I feel like I need to get everything together NOW. Every day I seem to have more pressure "down there" and less energy. So ready for baby to be here.


----------



## greenlady

My friends at work are doing me sort of s shower on our lunch break in a few weeks time! I'm not necessarily expecting gifts but it would be quite nice :blush:

I haven't started packing yet, but have bought a few things, maternity pads etc. I have a list so I figure as long as I've got everything to hand i can just throw it in.

A couple of dumb questions... do I take a small suitcase (weekend bag sort of thing)? I suppose it depends how much stuff I have but I figured that would be about the right size. I just thought it might be a bit weird looking to turn up to hospital with a suitcase, like I was going on holiday or something but not sure I have another suitable bag.

Also, what does everyone plan to wear during labour? I want to use the pool so figure I will just have on a bra/bikini top, but it should be a nursing bra right? Aren't you supposed to wait to get measured for them until about 37+ weeks? I can see myself getting one in advance that turns out to be the wrong size...


----------



## CormacksGirl

I've started to pack my bag!!! just need to pack a few more baby things, They've been stored in a vaccum bag but they have come out all creased!:growlmad: so that will be getting done tomorrow!!! Just need to pack my P.J's!!! Not much else to do. Oh quick question I've packed some nappy bags, has anyone else, or do you think there is no need?!!!
P.S Hi sweetjelly welcome:hi:


----------



## CocoaOne

I don't think I'm packing nappy bags- the dirty ones will go in the hospital bin which has a closed lid and should be emptied at least once a day anyway. 

I've got a few bits packed- my nighties, dressing gown, slippers, some toiletries and nipple pads. Also packed LOs clothes/snowsuit, wipes, cotton wool and bibs/muslins. Still got a lot to do but still seems ages away yet.


----------



## tayna77

i am also due 3-19-2010. this is my first child at age 32. i have not had any morning sickness or felt that this is a hard pregnancy. i think im pretty lucky!

BUT!, since i hit my 30wk mark since then on my body feels like i been hit by a bus:nope: at 32 wks i noticed that i was having really bad pelvis pain and felt i could hardly move around well at work and home. i was in alot pain and then i notice alot mucus <sorry tmi> so i got worried and waited till my doctor appt to tell my doctor the news of the pain i had previous of the week before, they thought i may had start early labor so i got checked down there. the baby was really low he said and said he could feel his head. that really freaked me out. i wasnt exspecting that much of exam. then they gave me a cervix test to see through u/s but the results came back negative. since then i have not seen anymore mucus but i think my body started to get used to the pelvis pain, but recently i feel he has dropped even lower now and he is resting on my left hip nerve or something cause i cant even roll out of bed without feeling that horrible discomfort. :shrug: also when they did my u/s they told me the weight of my baby boy and he was around 4.9 oz, i thought he seemed big compared what the books say he should be at and from what i read. but the nurse said he was right at a good weight. im guessing i may have a 8lbs baby or bigger, im really scared now cause im pretty small. i weighed 114lbs before my pregnancy and now i weigh 148lbs, i didnt gain any weight at my 32wk visit so im hoping i do this visit so things seem normal, they made me take maternity leave at 32wks cause i work long hours and is worried im not getting enough rest due to my pains. but since my 34wk mark i feel great other then he is still moving alot at night so i dont really get my rest much. im up every two hours to head to the bathroom still at night. i take a afternoon nap to catch up on rest and i pretty much just clean and sit/lay around the apartment. i feel fine though:thumbup: my baby shower is on 3-6-2010, i will be 38wks then, i just hope he stays in there or longer till then. but im also worried he may be big. i just want to know if i get to have a real u/s of him again to see his growth chart n all cause every u/s i have had of him they can never seem to get a good view of him. it just look all unfocused and they go way to fast.

i hope all you march mommies are doing really well and those that have had their march babies congratz, good job and good luck with your beautiful babies :kiss:


----------



## lynnikins

hey hun, welcome to the March Mummies
sorry to hear that your pregnancy has gone from reall nice to not so nice recently i was like that with ds ( aside from morning sickness that didnt go away but was managable ) this time it hasnt been so easy but oh well every pregnancy is different just like every child is different,


its snowing where i live but under 6 miles away where my DH is at work then its not how werid is that lol, Ive gone and orderd myself a support belt today caus i cant cope with the instability in my pelvis any more so hopefully that will arrive quickly and i'll get some relief from it,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen- no you only need to insert the entire capsule and the outside dissolves into oil too. It doesnt take long either so if you start inserting, make sure you will be laying down pretty much straight away :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

tanya77 welcome :hi: I assume because you said he a few times that you are on team blue?? I dont wanna assume and put you on the list wrong


----------



## mummydee

I found nappy bags handy for disposing of the early maternity pads/any soiled knickers.. as I didnt really just want to put them straight into the sanitary bins, I put them in the nappy bags first!


----------



## girl friday

Ok, so I have a really dumb question about raspberry leaf tea...:blush:

I haven't started drinking it yet and I am just doing my grocery shopping online, I want to add some to my list but the ones in tesco and raspberry & another flavour combind. Does that matter?

Like I say, dumb question, but I don't really like teas of any description so I want to make sure I get something that works!

x


----------



## sophieee18

girl friday said:


> Ok, so I have a really dumb question about raspberry leaf tea...:blush:
> 
> I haven't started drinking it yet and I am just doing my grocery shopping online, I want to add some to my list but the ones in tesco and raspberry & another flavour combind. Does that matter?
> 
> Like I say, dumb question, but I don't really like teas of any description so I want to make sure I get something that works!
> 
> x

not sure but i know they sell it in holland and barrat. it's like £1.29 for 20 bags or something and you can order online if thats what you wanted. x​


----------



## DueMarch2nd

No hun, tesco dont to RLT, it is just raspberry flavoured they do. Holland and barrett like sophieee said. It is infused with apple and very nice. The tea isnt actually raspberry f;avoured, it is just the leaves that give it its helpful properties


----------



## julchen_79

DM2 - what about the EPO? Do you have it in capsules that you open and then insert? Sorry TMI :blush:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

DueMarch2nd said:


> julchen- no you only need to insert the entire capsule and the outside dissolves into oil too. It doesnt take long either so if you start inserting, make sure you will be laying down pretty much straight away :flower:

you must have missed my post lol


----------



## julchen_79

yeah sorry i did :dohh: damn pregnancy brain :rofl: Thank you!


----------



## jj-rabbit

x[/QUOTE]

not sure but i know they sell it in holland and barrat. it's like £1.29 for 20 bags or something and you can order online if thats what you wanted. x​[/QUOTE]

I got some from Holland and Barrat today hun and it's buy one get one half price so 40 bags for £1.95. Just having my first cup now, i don't like it on it's own but it's quite nice with some sugar in! I've also heard of people putting some summer fruits juice in it too to make it taste nicer xx


----------



## tayna77

DueMarch2nd said:


> tanya77 welcome :hi: I assume because you said he a few times that you are on team blue?? I dont wanna assume and put you on the list wrong

yewp i am new on here and yes my baby is a boy :happydance: and im kinda new on here so i guess im on the team blue, i really havent been on here alot. im currently 34wks pregnant with my first child so i am sortta late on getting on websites but this website i like the most. ill try to come by here more often during the day as posible since i am on maternity leave. nice to meet you all!:hugs:


----------



## jj-rabbit

tayna77 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> tanya77 welcome :hi: I assume because you said he a few times that you are on team blue?? I dont wanna assume and put you on the list wrong
> 
> yewp i am new on here and yes my baby is a boy :happydance: and im kinda new on here so i guess im on the team blue, i really havent been on here alot. im currently 34wks pregnant with my first child so i am sortta late on getting on websites but this website i like the most. ill try to come by here more often during the day as posible since i am on maternity leave. nice to meet you all!:hugs:Click to expand...

Helloo and welcome. This site is fab for getting any advice you want hun. x


----------



## sophieee18

jj-rabbit said:


> x

not sure but i know they sell it in holland and barrat. it's like £1.29 for 20 bags or something and you can order online if thats what you wanted. x​[/QUOTE]

I got some from Holland and Barrat today hun and it's buy one get one half price so 40 bags for £1.95. Just having my first cup now, i don't like it on it's own but it's quite nice with some sugar in! I've also heard of people putting some summer fruits juice in it too to make it taste nicer xx[/QUOTE]

Oooooh, I may have to go and buy 40 more bags then as Im running out :) Thanks.
I can't stand the taste, I added sugar but didn't really help. I just held my noes a gluped it down as quick as possible lol! I added blackcurrent squash today and i LOVE it :happydance: xx


----------



## starbucks101

Ok so ive now ordered some EPO capsules and RLT from holland and barrett! Eeek! Im a little bit worried about inserting them! Ive got the 1300mg ones how many should i be taking/inserting? ANd what about the Raspberry leaf tea?! How often do you drink it! I never did any of this stuff with Em!


----------



## starbucks101

Also, Hi Tanya!


----------



## tayna77

DueMarch2nd said:


> Hiya girls!! :hi:
> 
> I am Lindsey. I am due on March 2nd. I know a lot of us have been nervous and excited to be moving to the big leagues :haha: But it is official. We march mummies/mommies are in the third tri! We can help eachother be less nervous if we have a place with familiar faces!
> 
> Congrats on third tri all!! :dance:
> 
> Just let me know what team you are on. (Pink, blue or yellow) and your due date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> And don't forget to let us know the baby's birthday when the time comes :cake:
> 
> 
> *1 March*
> *blondeNklutzi *
> *brandonsgirl *​
> *2 March *
> *DueMarch2nd *
> *hivechild*
> *CormacksGirl *
> *julchen_79 *
> *Kirmal *
> *rockys-mumma *
> *thechaosismex *
> *jay.92 *
> *xhannahxbanan *
> *EmilysMommy10 *
> *Els25 *​
> *3 March*
> *Kel127 *
> *PineappleHead *
> *meow_kitty *
> *bigbloomerz*
> *Sparky0207 *
> *hazel89*​
> *4 March*
> *Erised *
> *horsey_hen *
> *trashit *
> *firsttimer83 *​
> *5 March*
> *BabyHaines *
> *Emskins *
> *Mrs-N *
> *jbbean *​
> *6 March*
> *laurajo24 *
> *mrsaligee*
> *EmmaMarch2010  *
> *kangaroo *
> *Tinky2010*​
> *7 March*
> *pinky1987 *
> *Tootsy1987 *
> *SarahTabor *​
> *8 March*
> *08marchbean *
> *vegasbaby  *
> *Hazel28 *
> *tiger *
> *swazzle *
> *Amz123 *​
> *9 March*
> *Kelz22 *
> *starbucks101 *
> *Helabela *
> *star.86 *
> *askim0208 *​
> *10 March*
> *Essence *
> *digs *
> *littleblonde *
> *BlondieNBump *
> *fordy *
> *mummypeanut *
> *Pearl_vincent *
> *mammy_to_be *
> *Mimi80*​
> *11 March*
> *bexie1985 *
> *fringe88 *
> *PB&J *
> *cupcake23 *
> *MarieGx *
> *evilnurse101 *​
> *12 March*
> *suprisemummy *
> *Crystalz *
> *katekatekate *
> *naganta *
> *sophxx*​
> *13 March*
> *AmyMarie *
> *Flutterby1982 *
> *amazed*
> *amna*
> *sweetjelly*​
> *14 March*
> *Luna *
> *lynnikins *
> *britneysbitch *
> *KarrierBag *​
> *15 March*
> *Seity *
> *IdLoveAPink1  *
> *mummy0704 *
> *Em2104 *
> *carly j *
> *Rach27*​
> *16 March*
> *lolly dolly *
> *jj-rabbit *
> *mrsneish2b *​
> *17 March*
> *gemini xo *
> *sophieee18 *
> *rwhite *
> *gemini9961 *
> *sweetjelly *​
> *18 March*
> *girl friday *
> *lauren18 [*
> *Jade2933 *
> *MiissMuffet *
> *LuckySalem *​
> *19 March*
> *LisaO80 *
> *ajh72 *
> *bear74 *
> *steffi2  scheduled cs*
> *tanya77 *​
> 
> *20 March*
> *diane60f  induction booked 4 March*
> *enola *
> * twinklestar  Kane born 33+1 on 31 Jan *
> *aladrian *
> *Lottie'sMum  cs booked 11 March*​
> *21 March*
> *prarie *
> *mummymia *​
> *22 March*
> *RainbowYellow *
> *boonies86 *
> *hopeforamirac *
> *Fran_Cesca *
> *Mum2Be0322 *
> *xLaurax  cs 15 March*
> *LeanneFox *
> *Hattie80 *
> *DreamComeTrue*
> *lizzieandzara*​
> *23 March*
> *Tink1o5 *
> *30thMarch2010 *
> *MissTanya *
> *jackie.d *
> *amy16323 *
> *bumpy..x *
> *curlykate*​
> *24 March*
> *Fingerslocked *
> *Missy. *
> *holl1109 *
> *flumpy *​
> *25 March*
> *JessiHD *
> *KarenLV *​
> *26 March*
> *DaisyDaisy *
> *aflight84 *
> *Ready2Go *​
> *27 March*
> *ttcbump1 *
> *Mazmos *
> *ethan amelia *
> *eeyore83 *
> *BLUEBELLMUMMY *​
> *28 March*
> *Kerrie-x *
> *CocoaOne *
> *mummydee *
> *claire80 *
> *louandbump *​
> *29 March*
> *Emx *
> *gnomette *
> *distantsun *​
> *30 March*
> *littlemissy *
> *Mendy *​
> *31 March*
> *greenlady *
> *FitzBaby *
> *mummy_em *
> *Lara12355 *
> *1026clare  *​
> **​
> *There are 150 March Lambs in total. We have 57 Blue Bumps, 50 Pink Bumps, 31 Yellow Bumps (and 11 unspecified bump colours) so far!*
> *and *
> *1 March Lamb born already! *
> **​
> 
> *To get the March Lambs banner...*
> *[ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG ]https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7309/mybannerglitter2e542aab.gif[/IMG ][/URL ]*
> 
> *Be sure to take out the 4 spaces (1 in each URL and 1 in each IMG)*​

thanks for the add =):thumbup:


----------



## jj-rabbit

starbucks101 said:


> Ok so ive now ordered some EPO capsules and RLT from holland and barrett! Eeek! Im a little bit worried about inserting them! Ive got the 1300mg ones how many should i be taking/inserting? ANd what about the Raspberry leaf tea?! How often do you drink it! I never did any of this stuff with Em!

Without wanting to sound totally stupid hun what is the EPO capsules for?? 

Not sure how often you should drink the tea, i had a google before and people were having between 2-4 cups a day! I reckon 2 or possibly 3 i'll manage, don't really drink hot drinks except for my first brew of the day. Maybe i'll substitue that for the RLT and then fit another in at lunch and one after tea if i can x


----------



## BabyHaines

starbucks101 said:


> Ok so ive now ordered some EPO capsules and RLT from holland and barrett! Eeek! Im a little bit worried about inserting them! Ive got the 1300mg ones how many should i be taking/inserting? ANd what about the Raspberry leaf tea?! How often do you drink it! I never did any of this stuff with Em!

I have the Vegan EPO capsules (500mg) and I am taking one in the morning, one in the evening and inserting one before bed *ahem* :blush:
The Vegan ones contains no fish or animal oils, as the thought of ;putting that up there' freaked me out!! lol

As for the RLT. I have the tincture, as I don't like the tea, and apparently it is much, much stronger as it is concentrated.
My MW suggested I start on 1ml or even .5ml in a drop of warm water.
I am going to start that this eve, as didn't want to start it before I checked with my MW.

On another note, I had my MW visit me at home today. It was fab!! She is so lovely :)
We sat and had a nice cuppa and a chat and she did the Home Birth risk assessment. Bubbas heartrate was good, I am now measuring spot on (after weeks of measuring ahead!!) My BP was good and my urine clear........So........I'm all set for my HB!! Yaaaaay!!
The MW also said that baby has definitely dropped, and is still in a great position. I am soooo pleased - all that leaning forward, sleeping on my left side and walking is obviously working!!
I picked up the birth pool tonight - OMG - I am sooooooo excited about labour!! xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Seity

I drink one cup of RLT in the morning instead of my usual cup of tea. Eventually, I'll have a 2nd cup with my lunch. You could brew it in advance and chill it and drink it as ice tea if you prefer it that way.


----------



## starbucks101

BabyHaines said:


> starbucks101 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so ive now ordered some EPO capsules and RLT from holland and barrett! Eeek! Im a little bit worried about inserting them! Ive got the 1300mg ones how many should i be taking/inserting? ANd what about the Raspberry leaf tea?! How often do you drink it! I never did any of this stuff with Em!
> 
> I have the Vegan EPO capsules (500mg) and I am taking one in the morning, one in the evening and inserting one before bed *ahem* :blush:
> The Vegan ones contains no fish or animal oils, as the thought of ;putting that up there' freaked me out!! lol
> 
> As for the RLT. I have the tincture, as I don't like the tea, and apparently it is much, much stronger as it is concentrated.
> My MW suggested I start on 1ml or even .5ml in a drop of warm water.
> I am going to start that this eve, as didn't want to start it before I checked with my MW.
> 
> On another note, I had my MW visit me at home today. It was fab!! She is so lovely :)
> We sat and had a nice cuppa and a chat and she did the Home Birth risk assessment. Bubbas heartrate was good, I am now measuring spot on (after weeks of measuring ahead!!) My BP was good and my urine clear........So........I'm all set for my HB!! Yaaaaay!!
> The MW also said that baby has definitely dropped, and is still in a great position. I am soooo pleased - all that leaning forward, sleeping on my left side and walking is obviously working!!
> I picked up the birth pool tonight - OMG - I am sooooooo excited about labour!! xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks BabyHaines!! 

How exciting for you! are the birthing pools big? How long does it take to set one up?


----------



## BabyHaines

I am ridiculously excited!! haha
This is the pool I have: https://www.birthsupport.org.uk/ourshop/cat_134796-Birth-Pool-La-Bassine.html

Apparently with an electric pump it only takes about 4mins to inflate, but I;m not sure if the pump we have will fit, so hubby may have to use a foot pump??
Don't think it takes too long too fill, but TBH, I'm not expecting a rush, as it's my first!! xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

i use RLT tablets rather than teabags caus they are stronger and easier to throw back a few tablets than drink that stuff imo lol i dont do fruit tea at all,


----------



## Seity

I don't think it tastes like fruit at all. I don't like fruit teas either, but I do like the RLT. Tastes more like plant to me.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I've heard from somewhere that RLT tastes like glue. i have heard so many different opinions on what it tastes like lol. i guess it's just each to their own. I havn't been able to find any over here yet though :( x


----------



## Seity

I had to buy mine online and pay for shipping. Wasn't all that cheap, but not horribly expensive either.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I should really do some proper investigation. i wouldnt mind getting started on this soon. x


----------



## MiissMuffet

easy! i just found some online on a NZ website too so am ordering a couple boxes now :)


----------



## thechaosismex

I've been taking one capsule 3 times a day since 32 weeks, and now I take 2 capsules 3 times a day! They dont really do much, except give me a kind of period pain which someone told me was BH....LOL.

I'm full term with a fully cooked bubs now! YIKES! :dance: 

xxxx


----------



## tiger

I dont really think it tastes like fruit either. Im not sure what it tastes like actually.it doesnt taste horrible but im not finding it easy to drink either, so thinking of taking the tablets instead.
Can i ask an odd question? Is anyone having any REALLY weird smell cravings? like you just want to sit and smell something all day??? I know ow weird it sounds, but im having odd ones. Harmful ones too lol. Like everytime i get in OH'S car it smells really strong of petrol at first, and OMG i am in heaven!! i know its not something thats good for me or bub, n its not like im sitting in front of a petrol station and sniffing it , but for some reason it smells sooo good to me lately. Also the smell of a candle just after its been burnt out? Bam (not sure if u guys have it, but its a cleaning product lol), when im cleaning the benches, it smells so good. Last night while having a shower with OH i soaped up the loofah with some shower gel, and the scent was sooo strong i just had to sniff it :blush: . And freshly cut grass, these are just to name a few. Am i going absolutely insane??????? :shrug: 
Been having some pretty bad pregnancy brain in the last week too. My OH told me he officially thinks i am the biggest idiot he knows..... lovely isnt it ? I have had alot of random people laughing at me because of stupid things ive done.


----------



## MiissMuffet

we huave bAM and it smells soo gross!!! lol Like you've been in a swimming pool too long!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

starbucks101 said:


> Ok so ive now ordered some EPO capsules and RLT from holland and barrett! Eeek! Im a little bit worried about inserting them! Ive got the 1300mg ones how many should i be taking/inserting? ANd what about the Raspberry leaf tea?! How often do you drink it! I never did any of this stuff with Em!

It isnt as bad inserting them as you think

_Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also. 

Red raspberry leaf tea is a uterine tonic used by Native Americans for thousands of years. It tones your uterus by helping to "focus" your Braxton Hicks contractions. Think of its job as helping your uterus do more effective exercising while you are pregnant. It does not "cause" contractions and can be safely used throughout pregnancy. It is contraindicated for those having complications "just in case", however, by most doctors who do not understand its use. Many women safely use it from the moment they learn they are pregnant at six weeks until months after delivery. (It helps to tone the uterus after delivery as well, shrinking it back to size more quickly and reducing bleeding.)_


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Fully cooked little lamb today :) Oh wait... that sounds like easter dinner... well i suppose fully cooked baby doesnt sound any better in that sense :haha: 

3 weeks seems like so close but at the same time so freaking far away!!


----------



## tiger

DueMarch2nd said:


> Fully cooked little lamb today :) Oh wait... that sounds like easter dinner... well i suppose fully cooked baby doesnt sound any better in that sense :haha:
> 
> 3 weeks seems like so close but at the same time so freaking far away!!

:haha::haha: i know what u mean.
i still have 3weeks 6 days lol, not that im counting :wacko:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

zomgs! I just realized that I'm full term now!


----------



## Tink1o5

AHHHH! Congrats! that means your little boy can come ANY DAY!! Im so excited for you... and jealous :haha:


----------



## mummydee

*Tiger* I have this really weird thing about smelling wet sponges and flannels.... its not anything particular thats on them, but they just smell so nice.... and I have kind of chewed my flannel too, which is pretty gross but I couldnt help myself! :blush:


----------



## xLaurax

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is well and hello to all the new ladies too!!

I've now started on the RLT well be having 3 cups a day, I know alot of people hate the taste of it but I love it. Even been having it instead of my usual cuppa. I'm positive it was this that helped me recover so well after my last c-section, I bled for a max of 2 weeks, of which it was only very light after 4 days and my uterus was right back where it should be the day after my op. That all lead to me being able to come home within 24 hours with no repercusions on me at all, on day 2 I was taking ollie for walks round the village with my OH. All that taken into consideration I really don't mind having another section this time as I loved every minute of the last one too. Lil lady is still breech too so it's very uncomfy with her head in my ribs. She really doesn't like Ollie coming for mummy cuddles as he gets kicked about, I'm sure he knows something is in my tummy as he keeps coming up to me and poking it then laughing I she moves, bless him.

Our nursery is pretty much finished now, managed to buy all we had left to buy this weekend, just waiting for our rocker chair to come in at mamas and papas, my pink lining hospital bag to turn up and a few other little bits to arrive and we're all set. Got the phil and teds arriving the week before my c-section too.

Bumped into the lovely Em(BabyHaines) in mothercare too, my OH can't believe her hubby was sat in the car, he says there is no way he'd let me loose in there on my own as it has a ELC too so I'd end up buying Ollie even more stuff lol.

Oh well, enough rambling from me, can't believe it's March next month!! Woooooo

xxx


----------



## tiger

mummydee said:


> *Tiger* I have this really weird thing about smelling wet sponges and flannels.... its not anything particular thats on them, but they just smell so nice.... and I have kind of chewed my flannel too, which is pretty gross but I couldnt help myself! :blush:

Im really glad that i am not the only one :blush: i cant help it! its odd i know, ive only just started having 'smell cravings and fetishes' in the last couple of weeks. My OH just looked at me funny when i smelt the sponge :blush: i just wanted to eat it lol, but i knew it would taste horrible. its so very weird, and i cant stop myself when i smell something that i really like. 
Anyone else have anything like this? :shrug: or just us crazy two?


----------



## xLaurax

I love the smell of a petrol station, I could stand in one all day long, although I doubt it would be very good for us lol. Also the Milton sterilisor I could smell all day long, one of th reasons I still sterlise ollies bottles!!


----------



## starbucks101

Morning all! 

I havent found a smell i particually crave although i have found a few that make me want to throw up! 

Em's back at nursery today and im debating whether i want to go back to bed for a sleep or im ok to stay up! 

I won a cot & changing unit on Ebay last night, not the first one i was looking at but a white one! its this cot: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-willow-cot-white/368902701/type-i/view/zoom/ and a changer from east coast. Picking them up at the weekend! But they are over £30 miles away!! 

Although I won the cot for £60 and the changer for £20 so its a bargin! 

Ive brought so much off ebay that last week, My OH is going to start losing his hair!! Cant wait for things to start turning up in the post! Highlight of my mornings is the postman... Saddo that I am!! 

Thanks DM2 for the info! Will start them as soon as they turn up! Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## BabyHaines

Hi Laura,
Was lovely to see you, little Ollie and your OH!! Your bump is gorgeous!!
We must do coffee (or should I say RLT) soon!!

Congrats to those that have hit full term - my turn Friday!! Whoop, whoop!!xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

Tiger - your posts always manage to make me LOL!!
You are so sweet!! Haha, can't believe your OH said that, that is so funny!! Haha

I also LOVE the smell of petrol, but then I've always quite liked it....I seem to notice it more now though xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

im jealous of all you ladies hitting full term :(


----------



## BabyHaines

Not long now Tink ;) xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: 

It feels like forever. I know he could be here anywhere from 3weeks onwards BUT i feel like the days are so slow and it will never come time for me :(


----------



## lynnikins

MiissMuffet said:


> I've heard from somewhere that RLT tastes like glue. i have heard so many different opinions on what it tastes like lol. i guess it's just each to their own. I havn't been able to find any over here yet though :( x

https://www.treasures.co.nz/Community/Forum/Room/Topic/?topicId=33590
theres a few sugestions on where to get it on this thread hun


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Morning Girls, day 2 of maternity leave for me and I am loving it so far. Have just seen on the news that my usual trains into London are completely screwed up....but now I dont have to even care about commuting!

Been busy already today nesting and its good to finally get round to the chores I'd been putting off and crossing off things on my mammoth to-do list 

Oh, and have also started on the RLT, I dont mind it so much, I used to drink green tea a lot and it doesnt taste much different to that.

Full term for me on Saturday, hope everyone is well and good.x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks hun, i think i posted somewhere that i found some, i'm just ordering it from the red seal suppliers it only costs 85c extra a box :) x


----------



## mummydee

woohoo just packed all bubbs stuff into my new changing bag - thats totally ready now apart from the comforter which I'm going to take to bed with me for a few weeks so it has my scent, and will throw it in at the last minute!

my friend bought me over some RLT bags yesterday so going to make a cup after lunch - I like it brewed with lemonade!


----------



## xLaurax

BabyHaines said:


> Hi Laura,
> Was lovely to see you, little Ollie and your OH!! Your bump is gorgeous!!
> We must do coffee (or should I say RLT) soon!!
> 
> Congrats to those that have hit full term - my turn Friday!! Whoop, whoop!!xxxx

Hey Em,

Are you free either tomorrow morning or thursday afternoon? Was thinking I could pop over to see you as you haven't got the car?


----------



## xLaurax

Our time will come Tink I suppose it's easier for me as I know when our lil lady is going to arrive!!

Woohoo only 33 sleeps to go!! :)


----------



## lynnikins

how are people this morning, im tired lol i woke up to DH trying to roll out of bed and it breaking on his side, which now im properly awake is kinda funny, hes a BIG guy Stature wise my husband and this isnt the first bed to suffer from him sleeping on it lol, i think we need to buy stronger beds


----------



## starbucks101

mummydee said:


> woohoo just packed all bubbs stuff into my new changing bag - thats totally ready now apart from the comforter which I'm going to take to bed with me for a few weeks so it has my scent, and will throw it in at the last minute!
> 
> my friend bought me over some RLT bags yesterday so going to make a cup after lunch - I like it brewed with lemonade!

That sounds yum! How do you do it like that?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol that is funny lynnikins but also a shame. Like you need to worry about buying a bed just now. 

Tink... it is flying by. You will be full term before you know it. Tbh I am not as excited as I thought I would be (although my husband is absolutely giddy :haha:) because lately things have been really sore. I was taking a bath and reading my pregnancy book last night and it was saying that the baby is getting himself ready for the birth which could be weeks away :nope: I have high hopes that if he is getting ready now, I wont go overdue though. hopefully :/


----------



## mummydee

starbucks101 said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> woohoo just packed all bubbs stuff into my new changing bag - thats totally ready now apart from the comforter which I'm going to take to bed with me for a few weeks so it has my scent, and will throw it in at the last minute!
> 
> my friend bought me over some RLT bags yesterday so going to make a cup after lunch - I like it brewed with lemonade!
> 
> That sounds yum! How do you do it like that?Click to expand...

Boil a load of water (about 4 cups worth)
Place 3/4 teabags in a teapot/container and pour boiling water over
Leave to brew for 10mins so its nice and strongly concentrated
Add any sugar to taste
Leave it in the fridge til ice cold

When you want it pour ice cold lemonade, ice cubes into a glass (til about halfway) and then add the rest of the RLT mix til its the strength you want! 

I used to find drinking the tea it was really hard to drink 2/3 cups a tea cos it was so vile, but having it cold with some fizz was more like a fruit drink so it was easier, plus it upped my fluid intake!

I used to throw some mint leaves in too and try and pretend I was having a PIMMS! :thumbup:


----------



## enola

Went for the scan today to check on growth, little dude's position and the position of my placenta...all good news! I was SO pleased! :)

He's head down and the placenta is well out of the way, and he's measuring absolutely spot on for dates - he weighs around 5lb 1 at the moment they reckon! 

So, because of that I asked to look around the birthing centre that is attached onto the hospital (although it isn't a 'proper' hospital, more like a cottage hospital really!). I hadn't wanted to book in to look before as I wouldn't have been able to go there had there been any complications, and I didn't want to fall in love with the place!
It is SO gorgeous, really homely and all of the midwives are so down to earth and chatty. The birthing pool is lots bigger than I expected, which is nice :) It's nice and warm and the midwife assistant who showed us round couldn't stop gushing about the place and how much she loves her job...can't believe it's NHS!!!

I can't wait now - totally impatient! :haha:
Feeling very blessed in knowing everything is going smoothly, at least for now anyway!!! :)

Oh yes...it was SO funny...husband was there and said to the lady 'Can you check if he is still a boy?', and she swivelled the doppler thingy round and went 'Yep - there's his scrotum!'. I cracked up! :haha: :D

Anyone else had a late scan? It was so funny how BIG he was on the screen, and where before they had to zoom in, this time she was zooming out to try to get a good look at him. We got a picture of his face, which hubby has taken to college with him, but it isn't very clear - ah well! :)


----------



## mummydee

enola said:


> Went for the scan today to check on growth, little dude's position and the position of my placenta...all good news! I was SO pleased! :)
> 
> He's head down and the placenta is well out of the way, and he's measuring absolutely spot on for dates - he weighs around 5lb 1 at the moment they reckon!
> 
> So, because of that I asked to look around the birthing centre that is attached onto the hospital (although it isn't a 'proper' hospital, more like a cottage hospital really!). I hadn't wanted to book in to look before as I wouldn't have been able to go there had there been any complications, and I didn't want to fall in love with the place!
> It is SO gorgeous, really homely and all of the midwives are so down to earth and chatty. The birthing pool is lots bigger than I expected, which is nice :) It's nice and warm and the midwife assistant who showed us round couldn't stop gushing about the place and how much she loves her job...can't believe it's NHS!!!
> 
> I can't wait now - totally impatient! :haha:
> Feeling very blessed in knowing everything is going smoothly, at least for now anyway!!! :)
> 
> Oh yes...it was SO funny...husband was there and said to the lady 'Can you check if he is still a boy?', and she swivelled the doppler thingy round and went 'Yep - there's his scrotum!'. I cracked up! :haha: :D
> 
> Anyone else had a late scan? It was so funny how BIG he was on the screen, and where before they had to zoom in, this time she was zooming out to try to get a good look at him. We got a picture of his face, which hubby has taken to college with him, but it isn't very clear - ah well! :)


really pleased everything is okay hon! we had a scan 2 weeks ago and are due another one next week (growth!) and we had the scrotum comment last time too "lovely big scrotum" .... and it made us crack up.... well me in particular, DH looked quite proud :dohh:


----------



## Emskins

Wow, you ladies are inspiring me to join the RLT movement! I will have to see if I can find some here, I am guessing a vitamin/natural food place will be the place place to start looking....

I just booked my mum's flight here, I have made it so she arrives a few days after the due date and stay for 2 weeks, hopefully LO will not be late as if we have a boy she can bring a load of boy stuff from my sister's where she is visiting right now which would be great!

I have booked a full body massage for myself tomorrow, I can't wait it will be heavenly!!!

Enola, I have had quite a few scans over the last few weeks and yes bubs looks soo big in there! I have another one next week to be sure bubs is still growing well so another chance to see him or her!


----------



## loopylin

im due march 20th and cannot wait lol all the best to all mommies to be xxxx


----------



## CormacksGirl

37 weeks today!!!! Find out tomorrow whether wee man has turned or not. Let's hope he is head down and stays that way!!!!


----------



## greenlady

Hi all,
Congratulations to everyone who is full term and soon to be - it is still nearly a month away for me! 

Welcome to all the new March mummies, the list is getting enormous! 

So when are supposed to start taking RLT? Isn't it just as long as its not before 32 weeks? In which case I might wait till my 34 wk appt next week and check with my midwife. 

ALso, I was sick in the night last night for the first time in my pregnancy. I woke up about 1:30 with what I thought was really bad heartburn/indigestion. Lay there suffering for about an hour, then brought all my dinner :nope:
I think I may have had a bit too much food and a few glasses of orangina which fizzed in my tummy. But generally I'm wondering if I'm starting to run out of stomach space. Is anyone else unable to eat properly now?

Thanks, hope you're all having a nice day! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

they say to take RLT from 34 wks onwards as it doesnt trigger labour then its ok then, it just tones the uterus and makes the pushing stage shortter and can help the uterus go back to normal quicker and stop you bleeding too much afterwards


----------



## CocoaOne

I bought some RLT and EPO at lunchtime! Buy one get one half price in Holland & Barretts. 

Think I'm going to start with one cup of RLT a day at 34 weeks, 2 a day from 35 weeks and 3-4 a day from 36 weeks plus. 

I am CONSTANTLY on the toilet at the moment. I think she's changed position and has taken to using my bladder as a pillow. So annoying to go, dribble a bit out, sit back down at my desk and instantly feel the need to go again!


----------



## JessiHD

I'm getting so excited, went to see the delivery room (complete with birthing pool) which really isn't that bad. I am getting reviewed by my consultant on 22nd February ad want to see if I can go to the birthing centre as I have had a really healthy pregnancy but my BMI is over the limit. Will also depend how big the babbit is as he was creeping over 90th centile for a while but now seems to be just below the line. Keep your fingers crossed for me but I won't be heartbroken if I can't go.

Anyone else sort of looking forward to labour or am I just weird? 

Congrats to all the full term March mummies, can't believe you're there already!


----------



## gemini xo

*It's only just hit me now I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow!  Time has went so quick but I'm so excited can't really control it anymore, I can't wait for labour just for the whole experience but I'm scared just of the thought of things not going right etc. but that's probably just normal. 36 days & counting!! *


----------



## julchen_79

CocoaOne said:


> I am CONSTANTLY on the toilet at the moment. I think she's changed position and has taken to using my bladder as a pillow. So annoying to go, dribble a bit out, sit back down at my desk and instantly feel the need to go again!

Oh I so hear ya!!! I feel the need to go again as soon as I pulled up my pants :rofl: 

Congrats to everyone who is full term now and of course to all the new additions! It is awesome that we still have more March mommies joining us. Looks like it will truly be a busy month. :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

33 days to go for me till EDD its getting c lose


----------



## BabyHaines

xLaurax said:


> BabyHaines said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura,
> Was lovely to see you, little Ollie and your OH!! Your bump is gorgeous!!
> We must do coffee (or should I say RLT) soon!!
> 
> Congrats to those that have hit full term - my turn Friday!! Whoop, whoop!!xxxx
> 
> Hey Em,
> 
> Are you free either tomorrow morning or thursday afternoon? Was thinking I could pop over to see you as you haven't got the car?Click to expand...

Hey honey,

I'm free both days :) Just let me know - it would be fab to see you xxxx


----------



## BabyHaines

I cannot wait for labour!! I am do bloody excited about feeling my first contraction :)
Especially since I am now booked in for my homebirth and I have the pool, so long as bubs arrives anytime over the next 5wks from Friday, I can have him/her at home!!
Sooooo exciting!! I think my hubby thinks it's going to be a little social gathering, what with the two MW's, me, him and then bubs!!
He knows he's charged with making copious amounts of tea and coffee and a continual supply of sandwiches too!! Hehe xxxx


----------



## hivechild

Yay for reaching full term today! 

I had my growth scan this morning and everything went great. I am hoping that he doesn't go to his due date or later though or I think he may end up being quite a bruiser since he's growing good and healthy and estimated 7lb2oz already :shock:(big growth spurt since the scan I got at 34+1wks when he was est 5lb3oz)! 

I am totally in love with my wee monkey though. The sonographer was lovely and spent time after getting all the measurements looking him over and she got some great views of his face which is not easy this late in the stage, so I got to watch him yawning and making the cutest expressions. :cloud9:


----------



## julchen_79

Hivechild, that is great news!!

How has everyone been feeling? I doubt my LO is engaged...the last 3 days were his most active ever. Crazy, strong movements pretty much non stop. At times it literally feels like he is trying dig towards the pelvis but he is got his feet sticking out my right side. Other than that lots of BH and overall feeling very weak and tired.


----------



## hivechild

I've been feeling ok if totally exhausted and waddling like a duck. The wee monkey dropped yesterday and since I was out walking around the mall and shopping with my mum, there was a lot of discomfort and stabby pains in the hoo ha! Early this morning, around 3:30-4am he got really active and managed to flip from my right side to my left side. Fortunately he's still head down and facing the right way, just on the other side of my tummy now. 

I have to admit, I'm kind of ready for him to decide enough is enough and make his appearance but at the same time, I want him to at least wait until after Friday now so I can get my hair done, my legs waxed and a pedicure so I feel somewhat human again!


----------



## Erised

We've got a new little one that's been born! 
Pre eclampsia, inducement and my boy is here early

I'm still feeling fantastic ... the soreness when walking has gotten less again (feels like round ligament pain did for 2 weeks when I was about 18/20 weeks pregnant) and I slept soooo well last night. Hardly even turned around at all, pretty much stayed on my left side the whole time and didn't even have a sore hip when getting up. Don't know why I had such a brill night, but I love it! 

Today I bought some of the last minute stuff, my raspberry leaf tea (which I'm a little late with, but hey ho) and some food + drinks to go in the hospital bag. The only thing I forgot to buy was some formula just in case baby won't take to the breast.


----------



## tiger

BabyHaines said:


> Tiger - your posts always manage to make me LOL!!
> You are so sweet!! Haha, can't believe your OH said that, that is so funny!! Haha
> 
> I also LOVE the smell of petrol, but then I've always quite liked it....I seem to notice it more now though xxxx

lol thanks :) 
Ive just being doing some really stupid things lately, i can only put it down to pregnancy brain lol... and i feel like an idiot when ive done them, that i giggle at myself and then cant stop giggling!! :haha:


----------



## tiger

Oh and how exciting about the 2nd march mummy- its all starting to happen isnt it? everyone seems to be hitting full term! my turn on monday yay!!! which means alot of us are going to start having bubs soon! 
I too am also so excited about labour.Everytime i stand up i wonder if im going to get greeted with a cup of water falling out of between my legs lol, hopefully not for another couple of days though, i want a healthy little man lol . Hospital keeps telling me i have a very good sized baby from looking at my belly, how can they tell by looking? they think he will come early but i think that because i am sooooo excited to get a contraction and to hold him that he will defy everyone and be late :( but i hope not. I dont think my OH could stand my paranoia much longer lol. Anyway hope everyone is well, personally i feel horrible everyday now lol . xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Well, no baby for me yet! Lol. I really wish he would just get here, work is becoming torturous on my feet for 8 hrs at a time! Lately, all my BH have stopped though! Normal back pains and pains from a heavy baby, but no more contractions :(. I don't think this baby wants to be born!


----------



## Essence

36 weeks by midnight tonight!!

Oh whoa, I -never- thought I would say this, but.. I want my body back!! Lol. We slept at my sisters house over the weekend, and for the first time ever, I saw myself in a full length mirror.. and WOW. I am huge! I really don't mind how I look, but no wonder I feel so ..big! lol, Its because I AM! Blah, it hurts to sit, it hurts to walk, it hurts to lay down... I must say, now that I am at the safe mark of week 36.. I am open to babies arrival any time now! *hint hint, nudge nudge to the baby bump* Hehehe


----------



## Tink1o5

So its safe for baby to come at 36 weeks??? I thought it was 37..... crap now im confused.

If its 36 weeks that means my boy could be here in 2 weeks. HOLY COW!!! i better get a move on...


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have heard 36 and 37 but most places seem to say 37. I relaxed when I hit 36 reallly.


----------



## Tink1o5

Dang i really need to get a move on. I havent even packed my hospital bag or babys diaper bag or anything :haha: i feel behind now


----------



## Essence

Ahh yeah my doctor is in a smaller center and said that if the baby was born before 36 weeks, I would need to be shipped to the city in case anything went wrong or the baby needed special care, but generally at 36 weeks he said that the baby is developed enough to not need special care (Unless something arises of course that is out of the ordinary/rare) but I guess it is different with every doctor :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Tink1o5 said:


> Dang i really need to get a move on. I havent even packed my hospital bag or babys diaper bag or anything :haha: i feel behind now

See Tink - told you so!!
Only yesterday you were saying how far away it seemed - I told you it would come round quickly!! :dohh:

I am sick of this carpal tunnel malarky :( it is making me miserable. I have been up throughout the night and just feel like I want to cry when I wake up :nope:
My fingers are so swollen, they actually hurt - they feel like they might split - eeeeew!!

Oh well, I have promised myself I will try and have a relaxing day today, so am going back to bed in a minute and see if I can get some sleep :sleep:


----------



## Tink1o5

haha ya, i didnt realize that he could be here at 36 weeks if he wants to safely lol. 

Hope your carpel tunnel eases off for a bit so you can get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Essence

Ohh yes, I hope your carpel tunnel settles down!!! Sounds horribly painful!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Morning all how is everyone feeling? I feel great today :thumbup: but then i was in bed for 9! was shattered. A week and a half left of work, looking forward to going on maternity leave now, what about everyone else?

Right best get a wriggle on as need to walk dogs, had loads of time so thought i'd "pop" on her and now look at the time, goes so quick when your on here.

Have a fab day everyone xXx


----------



## jj-rabbit

P.S. can anyone tell me what i've done wrong in trying to get the March lambs banner? I copied and pasted it but not worked? Not very computer minded, especially in the morning, Thanks xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

jj-rabbit said:


> Morning all how is everyone feeling? I feel great today :thumbup: but then i was in bed for 9! was shattered. A week and a half left of work, looking forward to going on maternity leave now, what about everyone else?
> 
> Right best get a wriggle on as need to walk dogs, had loads of time so thought i'd "pop" on her and now look at the time, goes so quick when your on here.
> 
> Have a fab day everyone xXx

Just getting over a cold so am feeling puffed and out of breath after just talking lol!!!
Have a scan tomorrow yay get to see my little lady again!! :dance:
x


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> Morning all how is everyone feeling?  I feel great today :thumbup: but then i was in bed for 9! was shattered. A week and a half left of work, looking forward to going on maternity leave now, what about everyone else?
> 
> Right best get a wriggle on as need to walk dogs, had loads of time so thought i'd "pop" on her and now look at the time, goes so quick when your on here.
> 
> Have a fab day everyone xXx
> 
> Just getting over a cold so am feeling puffed and out of breath after just talking lol!!!
> Have a scan tomorrow yay get to see my little lady again!! :dance:
> xClick to expand...


Ahh have a nice rest day today hun!

OOh it's exciting getting to see LO again ins't it i saw my LO on Friday and it was just fab xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

jj-rabbit said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> Morning all how is everyone feeling? I feel great today :thumbup: but then i was in bed for 9! was shattered. A week and a half left of work, looking forward to going on maternity leave now, what about everyone else?
> 
> Right best get a wriggle on as need to walk dogs, had loads of time so thought i'd "pop" on her and now look at the time, goes so quick when your on here.
> 
> Have a fab day everyone xXx
> 
> Just getting over a cold so am feeling puffed and out of breath after just talking lol!!!
> Have a scan tomorrow yay get to see my little lady again!! :dance:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh have a nice rest day today hun!
> 
> OOh it's exciting getting to see LO again ins't it i saw my LO on Friday and it was just fab xxClick to expand...

Yea the days almost over gonna jump in bed soon :)

Did u get to see alot of your LO? i heard that being so far along we won't be able to see alot. All depends on their position really. How was your LO lying? Mine is head down and anterior so I'm guessing we may not be able to get a good look at her face. :shrug: xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

We got a really good look at him even though he is big now! The sonographer was really good and she went through every part of him pointing out his head, eye socket, legs, feet etc 

He is lying head down, but she said he's not got a lot of room and his knees were right up by his head, poor little dude. He had his hand up by his head too and she pointed out he was wiggling his fingers, soooo cute, made me so excited to see him. Have to let us know how you get on xx


----------



## tiger

Hey guys, how many BH is too many?? For the last 2hrs I have had them continuosly every couple of minutes, not painful as such but right where his head is gets soooo tight that it's almost painful. I've botheredthe hospital too much in the last week so don't want to call as I'm positive Its nothing. I'm not tha lucky.


----------



## lynnikins

i dont think there is a too many but if they are in a regular pattern even if they dont get painful its worth a call or if they are really really painful but not regualar likewise its worth a call


JJ-rabbit, you need to go into the banner code and remove any Spaces inbetween characters then it should work


----------



## mummydee

morning everyone!!

feeling very nesty again this morning, already done laundry, cleaned and bleached kitchen, tidied up.... all before 930am, very unusual for me!! going upstairs to change duvet covers and things shortly, then sweep through the lounge! eeek whats happening to me, pregnancy is turning me all domesticated!

exciting news about the second march mummy, glad her lo is here all safe and sound!


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh dear.......

Woman who works in my building went off on maternity leave at the end of last week - she's due the middle of March..... And had her baby yesterday!

LO only weighs 3lb something so fingers crossed all is ok. That's small for 36 weeks isn't it? She's quite a small woman though, and apparently hadn't been eating very well. 
Brings it home that anything can happen now! Seems as if Kerrie's LO will be here for the weekend too- but she's weighing in at nearly 5lb at 33 weeks which is brilliant.


----------



## MiissMuffet

CocoaOne said:


> Oh dear.......
> 
> Woman who works in my building went off on maternity leave at the end of last week - she's due the middle of March..... And had her baby yesterday!
> 
> LO only weighs 3lb something so fingers crossed all is ok. That's small for 36 weeks isn't it? She's quite a small woman though, and apparently hadn't been eating very well.
> Brings it home that anything can happen now! Seems as if Kerrie's LO will be here for the weekend too- but she's weighing in at nearly 5lb at 33 weeks which is brilliant.

wow that is tiny!! I hope all is ok!!! Can't believe us march mummies are dropping already! i know we shouldnt expect things to happen until 37,38ish weks, but it shows us it can happen so best get everything ready now!!!! x


----------



## lynnikins

kinda wish my baby would hurry up and arrive i know i have some time to go yet i just wake up each day not knowing how i will get to the end of it with the pain level and fed up of it already.
on a brighter note we( dh and I ) have managed to get DS's cotbed turned into a bed for him today and almost have his room safe for him to roam, its going to mean no doubt that we are up earlier to him in the morning but hopefully it wont take long to have him not climbing out of bed all the time,
DH has also sorted that he will sign up to the gym as the weather has been affecting his ability to train and due to his Tendonitis then hes not supposed to be doing high impact exersize so having the use of a gym where he can swim and use the cross trainer rather than running on the roads will help. and Hopefully i'll get the stuff taken down from the loft today so i can start going through it and washing stuff for baby


----------



## DueMarch2nd

So was little harry born monday? I wanna put him on the list


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MiissMuffet said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear.......
> 
> Woman who works in my building went off on maternity leave at the end of last week - she's due the middle of March..... And had her baby yesterday!
> 
> LO only weighs 3lb something so fingers crossed all is ok. That's small for 36 weeks isn't it? She's quite a small woman though, and apparently hadn't been eating very well.
> Brings it home that anything can happen now! Seems as if Kerrie's LO will be here for the weekend too- but she's weighing in at nearly 5lb at 33 weeks which is brilliant.
> 
> wow that is tiny!! I hope all is ok!!! Can't believe us march mummies are dropping already! i know we shouldnt expect things to happen until 37,38ish weks, but it shows us it can happen so best get everything ready now!!!! xClick to expand...

It is strange, however, that those of us that are 37+ weeks have not had LO but those before us are :wacko: NOT FAIR!! :hissy: lol

I am just catching up, wasnt on here much yesterday and it seems to fill up quick. I was reading through and there were loads of things i wanted to say but cant remember any of it :dohh: pregnancy brain!

I wasn't in as much pain yesterday as I had been. Seems like there was a bit less pressure. I really hope LO is engaged. i see mw in a week from today. I just cant help but feel he is teasing me and engages and then slips out since each day feels different. But he has never been engaged at the mw appointment. I wonder what she will say if he isnt engaged next week? :shrug: He has been head down since like 28 weeks.

I filled out my birth plan in my maternity notes and posted up my list of last minute "to do " things when labour starts and made sure all the important numbers my husband will need are by the phone, so the house is all ready for that first contraction lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

want to add ...

We have a few countdown things in our house at the moment. I have mentioned before that we have had a blue/pink paper chain thing that we take off a loop everynight. That has been up since like 11 weeks pregnant and was MASSIVE and is now down so small compared to that. But in the past week I have put a countdown in the kitchen with those number/letter magnet things. So of course today it says "20 Days To Go" so my husband and i were having lunch today before he left for work and it came up how fast time is going. It started with mentioning that we are in the "teens" tomorrow and he was saying it seems like just yesterday that we were excited to be in double digits. And it really does seem like not long ago AT ALL. I am absolutely shocked that the time has gone so quickly. I must say, the 20's weeks seemed to go on forever as did the teen weeks. But since 3rd tri, it has zoomed by. I sometimes see tickers that are like 33 weeks or so and think they are close to my EDD but then I realise I am past 37 weeks on my ticker. Kinda like when you enter 3rd tri, the 36+ week tickers seem so far away, like they are the senoirs in the group and then boom, here I am. I am just kinda realising as I type, I don't feel like I am ready to be so close and be a part of this group of "full term" people. I am getting closer and closer to being a mummy every day and although I am prepared physically, it really is a roller coaster of emotions and mental preparedness. One minute I am so excited and he could come any minute and Id be happy, then the next I am kinda like "whoa!! slow down!"

I sort of envy the girls due in later march because they get to see all of us going through this so it prepares them, but unless we were to lurk in feb lovebugs thread, we are the firsts to do it here. It kinda sneaks up on all of us in the first week, doesnt it?

Am I the only one feeling like this??


ps oh yeah i remember one thing i was gonna say is that (erised-) i too need to get a tin of formula to have in the house in case. I havent even began to have a look and try to figure out what i need. I just need to spend a lot of time in the baby section reading tins lol


----------



## Emskins

I am doing some baby laundry today even though I am feeling pretty tired.

I had a massage this morning, it was really wonderful and relaxing although I was concerned I was squishing bump even with the table set up for a pregnant massage...bubs is moving around fine though, just being a bit paranoid!

I have a question for you all....have you all bought baby baths? We haven't yet and I am undecided whether to or not, I know my sister just used the kitchen sink and then the big tub for my niece but was wondering what everyone was planning to do...


----------



## hivechild

Off to my 37 wk appointment this morning. Not sure what all will be involved this time. I was getting woken up by BH contractions sporadically last night (see my sig) so who knows! :shrug:

DM2, I know what you mean about the reality of it all starting to sink in now. I go from one extreme of ready to do this to the other end of so not ready.

As for formula in the house, I'm not going to buy any. I don't want the temptation there because I really, really want to give it my all to try and nurse the wee monkey successfully, even through the tough and trying times when just mixing up one bottle of formula seems awfully appealing.

Emskins, I also put on a load of baby laundry this morning with some bits to pack into my hospital bag!


----------



## BabyHaines

Ahahahah!! Hivechild - my OH calls them 'Banston Hicks' and is convinced I get them because I have a bit of a cheese and branston pickle addiction!! haha

I didn't realise you could get BP in America?? How exciting - it's divine!!

DM2 - I know exactly where you are coming from!! It seems so near, yet so far!! xxxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Emskins said:


> I am doing some baby laundry today even though I am feeling pretty tired.
> 
> I had a massage this morning, it was really wonderful and relaxing although I was concerned I was squishing bump even with the table set up for a pregnant massage...bubs is moving around fine though, just being a bit paranoid!
> 
> I have a question for you all....have you all bought baby baths? We haven't yet and I am undecided whether to or not, I know my sister just used the kitchen sink and then the big tub for my niece but was wondering what everyone was planning to do...

Did the table have a bump shape indent or cut out?? That is a funny image.

I never had to decide whether to get a baby bath or not because we got a hand me down. But they arent expensive so i think i would have. It is just that the kitchen can be quite cold or even messy (after a long day being mum) and you want a cosy spot for baby to bathe at so they get calm for bedtime. Plus, you probably wont wanna stand the entire time. With a bath you can bath LO anywhere while you sit comfortably. I suppose if you just used the kitchen sink, it wouldnt be a bad thing entirely, just that personally I would want a cozier atmosphere. Good Luck deciding :flower:


----------



## Emskins

Hahah....Branston Pickle contraction! I love it!!

I am not sure if I have been having any BH's, I did wake up in the night with really bad period like cramps, they didn't last for too long though but they were more painful that what I have been experiencing over the last weeks....

DM2, sometimes I feel so ready for this little person to arrive and other times and I don't at all, I also can't quite believe thatg our time is nearly here, I remember my BFP like it was yesterday and thinking that March 2010 was soo far away and yet here we are, working our way through Feb so quickly! I really like the idea of the countdown, wish I had thought to do something like that as well.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hivechild said:


> Off to my 37 wk appointment this morning. Not sure what all will be involved this time. I was getting woken up by BH contractions sporadically last night (see my sig) so who knows! :shrug:
> 
> DM2, I know what you mean about the reality of it all starting to sink in now. I go from one extreme of ready to do this to the other end of so not ready.
> 
> *As for formula in the house, I'm not going to buy any. I don't want the temptation there because I really, really want to give it my all to try and nurse the wee monkey successfully, even through the tough and trying times when just mixing up one bottle of formula seems awfully appealing.*
> 
> Emskins, I also put on a load of baby laundry this morning with some bits to pack into my hospital bag!

Good Point. I don't wanna give up on BFing either and I know it can be tough. I never thought of the formula as a temptation. I suppose I will probably not bother. I have a 24 hour Asda not 2 minutes down the road if I NEEDED it. So having it in the house may well be too tempting on a worn out tired mummy. Thanks for raising that point :)


----------



## Emskins

DM2, you made some very good points there....I have been offered a bath but I am just hesitant to have another bulky plastic thing in the house if you know what I mean but as I said you make a good arguement to have one.....

The massage table had this extra padded 'thing' that had a hole in it for bump, I had to position myself and bump into place, it was actually quite comfy and then when I turned over she just removed it and it was a regular table again...quiet clever really


----------



## Seity

The only freebies we've gotten have been formula and I'm not even going to use the stuff. We'll keep it around for now and then give it away on freecycle.

Nothing in the house is even close to ready for the LO. We haven't even gone over to our friends to get the crib for the baby to sleep in.

My baby has never gotten close to my ribs and he's not down low making me walk funny or pee more often either. I'm not even sure if I've had a BH yet, so it doesn't seem possible that he could be due next month.

Emskins - I was planning to just use the sink, but then my MIL gave us a bath, so we'll use one after all.


----------



## enola

Emskins said:


> I am doing some baby laundry today even though I am feeling pretty tired.
> 
> I had a massage this morning, it was really wonderful and relaxing although I was concerned I was squishing bump even with the table set up for a pregnant massage...bubs is moving around fine though, just being a bit paranoid!
> 
> I have a question for you all....have you all bought baby baths? We haven't yet and I am undecided whether to or not, I know my sister just used the kitchen sink and then the big tub for my niece but was wondering what everyone was planning to do...

Oooh a massage! How nice :)
I got this bath: https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ed-bath-support/dp/B000IVQQNQ?_encoding=UTF8&
It was reduced in the New Year and it seems really durable and sensible :)
Lots of places sell the very same one, including Mothercare, John Lewis, Toys R Us and apparently Boots (although I haven't seen it there!).

Also, if it's any help if you subscribe to Mother & Baby magazine even for just a Quarter (£6 ish) you can get a free Tomy BabyDam bath barrier: https://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/parenting/mother-and-baby-magazine.html
I've subscribed but haven't had anything through yet so can't tell you what it's like, sorry!
x


----------



## CocoaOne

We've got a stainless steel sink and just seems like it would be too cold to bath LO in, luckily my brother gave me his daughters baby bath/top & tail bowl. 

So glad I'm due at the END of the month! Mind you, I'm still at work until 4th March - and it's getting tough now. I've yawned about 15 times in the past hour!

Seity- is he floating in the middle? I've not had rib kicks but she's laying so low and killing my hips. Her head's not even engaged yet and I'm already on the toilet every 30 mins!


----------



## greenlady

I don't want to have any formula either for the same reasons, I am determined to breast feed, my mum breast fed 4 children easily and I can just hear her saying 'don't be ridiculous' if I was worried about having trouble BFing. There are plenty of shops nearby if things get desperate.

Also I was thinking of using the kitchen sink as well, otherwise maybe getting one of those little seat support things you put in the bath, but I think I'd rather stand than kneel down... Also I've seen some reviews of the tummy tub which looks weird but is apparently very comfortable for little babies. So basically I haven't decided yet on that score...


----------



## enola

Haha wish mine was floating in the middle! :D 

Went for midwife appointment today and he made her laugh by booting her sharply as soon as she laid her hands on my bump :haha: She measured and commented on how he is right up by my ribs. I just said "You're telling me!!!" 

Thing is, though, whilst kicking at the sore spot that has developed in my ribs (a favourite night-time activity, I've found!) he also has taken a liking to punching what feels like my ACTUAL hip bone! Has anyone else had this? It's not so uncomfortable as the ribs thing, but just plain odd! :)


----------



## Seity

CocoaOne said:


> Seity- is he floating in the middle? I've not had rib kicks but she's laying so low and killing my hips. Her head's not even engaged yet and I'm already on the toilet every 30 mins!

Yeah, he totally hangs out right in the middle in a tight little ball. It's not too bad except on days when he gets to pushing straight outward, then the front of my belly gets a bit sore from the pressure.

I sucked in my gut this morning and took a picture. You can see where he's been hanging out this whole time:
 



Attached Files:







35weekinhale_sm.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blondeNklutzi

enola said:


> Haha wish mine was floating in the middle! :D
> 
> Went for midwife appointment today and he made her laugh by booting her sharply as soon as she laid her hands on my bump :haha: She measured and commented on how he is right up by my ribs. I just said "You're telling me!!!"
> 
> Thing is, though, whilst kicking at the sore spot that has developed in my ribs (a favourite night-time activity, I've found!) he also has taken a liking to punching what feels like my ACTUAL hip bone! Has anyone else had this? It's not so uncomfortable as the ribs thing, but just plain odd! :)

Baby LOOOOOOVES my hip bones. I'm not sure if its a punch or a kick, but I get lots of movements right on my hipbones, especially when I sit!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Seity--wow! He really does stay right in the middle!

I'd like to add myself to the list at the beginning of this thread! I'm due March 25th with a little boy! Not sure if I'll have another date since I'll be having a csection, but that's my due date! Thanks!


----------



## julchen_79

BabyHaines said:


> I am sick of this carpal tunnel malarky :( it is making me miserable. I have been up throughout the night and just feel like I want to cry when I wake up :nope:
> My fingers are so swollen, they actually hurt - they feel like they might split - eeeeew!!

BabyHaines, I can totally relate to you :hugs: :hugs: Have had it for a few weeks now, and while it started out with some tingling in my fingertips it is now very painful and goes up my to my elbow. Can barely use the hand at all in the mornings :cry: Doctor recommend a splint - which does not seem to help at all. So yesterday he gave me a prescription for Tylenol 3 (!!) - just told me to use it sparingly - not sure if I will take any of it. :nope:

Everything else went fine at my 37 week appointment, wee man is head down. Bloodpressure is up a bit and I gained almost 3 pounds in one week - yikes! But according to doc - nothing to worry about. Or in his words "Looks like we are reaching the end of the rope" :happydance: Next week he'll do an internal "assessment" and possibly a sweep.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh a sweep that is exciting :) Mind you, it is probably sore (or so i hear) but if it helps get LO here sooner or avoid going overdue, that would be great. Lucky :) 

I thought the tummy tubs were a bit OTT. I saw a clip on something that showed them on a morning show talking with the creators. At first I almost really loved it but then I thought it was OTT. But of course that is just my opinion and if anyone has one, that is great, they are very useful, just really not for me. :flower: Also I wont use a bath support thing till bubs is a bit older. I really dont fancy kneeling on a hard floor to bathe a teeny tiny little baby and possibly dealing with my stitches. 

welcome JennyLynn :hi:


----------



## Seity

julchen_79 said:


> Everything else went fine at my 37 week appointment, wee man is head down. Bloodpressure is up a bit and I gained almost 3 pounds in one week - yikes! But according to doc - nothing to worry about. Or in his words "Looks like we are reaching the end of the rope" :happydance: Next week he'll do an internal "assessment" and possibly a sweep.

I gained 5 lbs in the last week! I have no idea where though.


----------



## JessiHD

:happydance: Had a MW appointment today, baby is LOA and 4/5 engaged! Wooop woop! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

we used the baby bath all of one time it was such a hassle to fill and empty after that dh just handed ds to me when i was in the bath and the temp had cooled enough and when he was a bit bigger used a bath support in the tub for him, i found it way eaiser to sit on the floor next to the tub esp as a bath doesnt take that long anyway for a baby, 
also we never bathed ds everyday he would get bathed 2-3times a week, as i figured the last thing i would want to do at the end of a long day with a toddler would be to rush through an early dinner so i could bathe him and put him to bed on time still,


----------



## Erised

The only reason I'm getting Formula is because shops are closed from 20:00 on a Saturday until 8:00 on a Monday here. So if she were to show up on a Saturday and I found out my milk doesn't want to come in or whatever I'd be without food for her until Monday. I really really miss Tesco while I'm here. So much cheaper and a heck of a lot more convenient when it comes to opening times. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't be buying the formula either as I honestly do not want to use it. 

As for a baby bath, my grandmother is buying me one for my birthday as it's required to have one here by the 'kraamzorg' (read: health visitors). I don't fancy getting told off during the first days of looking after a little one. I'll probably end up using it on the kitchen table (no heating in our bedroom or the bathroom [which is downstairs]), so don't plan on using the stand she also got me.


----------



## JessiHD

Erised, I'm sure if you find you don't need it, you could donate it to the hospital or something.


----------



## CocoaOne

I really like the idea of the tummy tubz! Wouldn't buy one though- £20-30 for a glorified bucket! :haha:


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh- I get the hip thing all the time! Not sure what it is- but feels like LO is using my left hip bone to stretch against!


----------



## cupcake23

My darling 5 year old son has just asked me...'Are you gonna get any fatter???'

Thanks..I needed that..:nope:

its a good thing I love him so much!:hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

cupcake23 said:


> My darling 5 year old son has just asked me...'Are you gonna get any fatter???'
> 
> Thanks..I needed that..:nope:
> 
> its a good thing I love him so much!:hugs:

Aww...that is cute - even though you probably did not need to hear it. Kids that age are so much fun!

I just explained to my 6 year old stepdaughter that I am not crazy because I cleaning all the time :haha:


----------



## Erised

Lmao, oh the fun little extras for expecting your second+ rather than first. Bless the kiddies though, they don't mean any harm by these questions =) 

Donating the un-used formula, that's something I hadn't thought of! Sounds good to me, I'm sure the hospital would appreciate it if I don't need it.


----------



## cupcake23

Kids...gotta love 'em.x.


----------



## lynnikins

ok finally got my ball properly inflated so im now sitting on it at the computer while DS eats his dinner of scrambled eggs and the smell of his eggs ( they are good not off ) is making me queasy, good thing DH just pulled up


----------



## mummydee

haha my 3yr old has been calling me Po from the Tellytubbies... I can thank her father for starting that one tho, grrr!

Been up the ante natal clinic this afternoon - was worried about my BP as had some of the same symptoms as the PE with DD, they were all okay but they were worried about RFM as the mw couldnt get him to move at all even with pokes, and he has been much quieter lately - cue an hour of monitoring and faffing about at the hospital, but very reassured he is all okay - and they spotted loads of BHs on the trace too!

Congrats to all the full term ladies - you must be so buzzing to think your LOs will be here in no time at all! I've still got over 6weeks to go, but as still got so much to do and DD being on half term next week, I need all the extra time I can get!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Question for March mummies, my hospital bag is a work in progress and just wondering if any of you have as yet bought nursing bras?

I want to finalise my bag soon, though not quite sure about what sizes to get and where is best. I have a Xmas gift card left for Marks and Spencers so thought Id save myself the cash and try their nursing bras. Are you all holding out as long as possible before buying them. Are you buying a couple of cup size bigger than you currently are?


----------



## PineappleHead

i still havent bought a nursing bra either emmamarch. :help:
I dunno what size to get etc either, so any advice would help me too
the hospital I'm going to has some to purchase there so I wonder if I should wait till then.


----------



## Erised

Argh... nursing bra!! *runs off to order two* 
I'm afraid I won't be much help with the sizing, I ordered a 38K a couple of weeks ago and it was too small already, even though my milk hasn't come in yet and my boobs have actually grown since then. As 38L (the next size up) is the largest I can find, that's what I'll be ordering - even if it's too small, it will have to do. I'm not getting any special made. 

Most places recommend you get a bra measured at around 37 or 38 weeks. Just walk into M&S or wherever you want to buy for and ask to be measured for a nursing bra. They'll know how to measure you up and how likely you are to grow still once your supply comes in properly.


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

PineappleHead said:


> i still havent bought a nursing bra either emmamarch. :help:
> I dunno what size to get etc either, so any advice would help me too
> the hospital I'm going to has some to purchase there so I wonder if I should wait till then.

Thats quite handy that your hospital have them to buy. I have no idea if my hospital does this. I just want a couple of comfy ones to take to hospital and then when Im properly feeding it should hopefully be more obvious which size to get!


----------



## PineappleHead

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> PineappleHead said:
> 
> 
> i still havent bought a nursing bra either emmamarch. :help:
> I dunno what size to get etc either, so any advice would help me too
> the hospital I'm going to has some to purchase there so I wonder if I should wait till then.
> 
> Thats quite handy that your hospital have them to buy. I have no idea if my hospital does this. I just want a couple of comfy ones to take to hospital and then when Im properly feeding it should hopefully be more obvious which size to get!Click to expand...

yeah, if you get some nursing bras before you go in the hospital will you be able to return them or exchange them if they don't fit?


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Erised said:


> Argh... nursing bra!! *runs off to order two*
> I'm afraid I won't be much help with the sizing, I ordered a 38K a couple of weeks ago and it was too small already, even though my milk hasn't come in yet and my boobs have actually grown since then. As 38L (the next size up) is the largest I can find, that's what I'll be ordering - even if it's too small, it will have to do. I'm not getting any special made.
> 
> Most places recommend you get a bra measured at around 37 or 38 weeks. Just walk into M&S or wherever you want to buy for and ask to be measured for a nursing bra. They'll know how to measure you up and how likely you are to grow still once your supply comes in properly.

Thanks.

Ive never been measured for bras before, and am slightly embarrased, my boobs dont look nice at all at the moment. Im sure the staff have seen boobs of all shapes and sizes though, and I have pregnancy as my excuse :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am holding off on buying them. They aren't cheap. I have found a website that shows how to convert an ordinary bra into a nursing bra which I am seriously considering. But in the early days and weeks of having LO I dont plan on going out much so I can just lift my comfy house bras (have to wear bras all the time or my shirts are wet) and not bother with discreetness. To me, nursing bras are more about being discreet when nursing. So I will buy some when my milk comes in and i can get to the shop or whatever to deal with it. I do need a nursing pillow though, i hear they are so needed to have a comfier time of BFing :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

double post

:haha: @ discreetness... I beleive I should have said discretion :rofl:

I am seriously losing my mind these days. I let the cats out and a few minutes later, there was a chap and i honestly thought it was the cats!!

In my defense we have only just started letting them out and it was the first time i did it on my own since they are so good lately at coming in which is giving us more confidence in the task of letting them be indoor/outdoor cats. We have also only just started letting them out in the dark since, again, we are more confident. It is a work in progress. So I was a bit paranoid when i let them out in the freezing cold and when the door went I just crazily thought it was them :haha: Turns out it was stuff I ordered from vertbaudet like 3 weeks ago that I had only paid £1 for (maybe some of you remember the thread for £12 off) and the £1 hadnt come out of the account and I had given up on the stuff showing up but alas, here it is :)


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Thanks DM2 lol!

I've been told that baby brain doesnt actually wear off...I certainly hope it does! The absentmindedness Ive been experiencing in pregnancy is shocking, I hardly recognise myself :)


----------



## Seity

I'm considering one from ebay that was recommended in the breastfeeding section. It claims to be good for a range of sizes and since there's nowhere nearby for me to get measured properly, it should work well for my needs. Not too expensive either. It was a Yes maternity nursing bra.


----------



## julchen_79

I think it is mostly funny though...OH gave me 20 bucks the other day, I put them in my pocket and three minutes later I am feeling around in my pockets, find the 20 and shout out "look I just found 20 bucks" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:rofl: julchen

I could write a novel about my pregnancy brain forgetfulness/craziness and it is getting worse everyday


----------



## PineappleHead

julchen_79 said:


> I think it is mostly funny though...OH gave me 20 bucks the other day, I put them in my pocket and three minutes later I am feeling around in my pockets, find the 20 and shout out "look I just found 20 bucks" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i did the same thing the other day, course it was only with 5 bucks but still, i got excited thinking I'd found money.
Sad thing was DH was still around when I found it and he made me feel dumb. :rofl:


----------



## julchen_79

PineappleHead said:


> i did the same thing the other day, course it was only with 5 bucks but still, i got excited thinking I'd found money.
> Sad thing was DH was still around when I found it and he made me feel dumb. :rofl:

Yeah mine was around too...we had a good laugh about it. But his daugther gave me a pretty weird look :haha: 

I also did things like filling up the coffee machine twice, then staring at it thinking it must be broken as the water was pouring out. Or one day I bought frozen yoghurt and blueberries - I put both in the freezer and went nuts over trying to figure out what had happened to the blueberries. I am just hoping once LO is here I won't screw anything up that is related to him. :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

julchen_79 said:


> I think it is mostly funny though...OH gave me 20 bucks the other day, I put them in my pocket and three minutes later I am feeling around in my pockets, find the 20 and shout out "look I just found 20 bucks" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That's awesome!! :rofl:


----------



## PineappleHead

I have a question: does anyone have experience with excess amniotic fluids? I can't remember the medical term for it... polyhydra something or other. I have to go in for an ultrasound tomorrow cause my MW thinks there's too much fluid around my little man. :shrug: At my last ultrasound 4 weeks (ish) ago they did say there was a bit more fluid than normal but not so much that I should be concerned or that they would need to do anything but then @ the MW apt yest they seems really concerned. So they scheduled the scan for tomorrow. 

What I'm wondering is if there is too much fluid, what will they do? I'm trying to figure out what to expect... like is this the sort of thing they induce over? I'm term today ( :dance: ) so I'm not worried if they decide to induce... I just wanna be prepared. 
Thanks ladies.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have no idea pineapplehead but just wanna say hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## PineappleHead

thanks :hugs: I'll let everyone know how the ultrasound goes tomorrow at least.


----------



## hivechild

BabyHaines said:


> Ahahahah!! Hivechild - my OH calls them 'Banston Hicks' and is convinced I get them because I have a bit of a cheese and branston pickle addiction!! haha
> 
> I didn't realise you could get BP in America?? How exciting - it's divine!!
> 
> DM2 - I know exactly where you are coming from!! It seems so near, yet so far!! xxxx

You can get it in some specialty shops and some grocery stores that have import sections as well. My hubby is from Ireland though which is how he knows about it!



Seity said:


> I gained 5 lbs in the last week! I have no idea where though.

It looks like it's all gone to your bump! 



EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Question for March mummies, my hospital bag is a work in progress and just wondering if any of you have as yet bought nursing bras?

I got measured and bought some earlier this week. I have to say that after trying on a bunch of different types at different price points and despite my frugal nature insisting I would get cheap bras that I ended up buying the more expensive ones because they were soooo much more comfortable.

Pineapplehead, no experience with excess fluid here but good luck and I hope everything turns out ok!

As for my 37 wk appt, it all went well with everything on track. My OB is away all next week so even though there's every chance she wouldn't even be on call at the hospital when I go into labor anyway, I'm a little bummed that there would be zero chance of having her there to deliver if the wee monkey decided to come then.


----------



## tiger

:haha: lol at branston pickle. My OH calls them bracks and hits lol.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I love the random words the men come up with...its almost as funny as small children. My OH referred to a C section as a centarian section one day! I have no idea where he got that!


----------



## tiger

OKay so stupid and embarassing question.... :blush: I know that when inserting epo capsules u r meant to get it as high ul there as poss, well I tried n it's hard!! I would have looked hilarious :haha: so if I inserted one as far as possible and then dtd would that push it ul further into cervix n work better??? N how many do I insert? Btw how high is the cervix??? Sorry stupid I know :blush:


----------



## CocoaOne

Don't really know the answer to your questions tiger! Sometimes you can feel your cervix but sometimes it might be too high. I've got 1000mg ones so will prob just insert one per night when I get to that stage. If you're laying down overnight, the oil will sit around your cervix anyway (unless you're laying on your front, which I doubt you are!)

I'm snowed in today and very bored. Could do some cleaning, but can't be bothered! Nesting definitely not kicked in yet....


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi ladies hope you're all doing and hi to any new comers!!!!
Went for my 37 week appointment yesterday with midwife and she can't tell me which way LO is lying! (He has been breech since 34 weeks!) She did however write in my notes that the fetal lie position is "long", presenting part is "?" and that the fifths palpable is "4/5".
Can baby still engage even though he may be breech? She has just confused the hell out of me, and I think I left my MW and student MW baffled yesterday when I left the clinic because they have no clue how the LO is lying!!!
They thought he was lying head down but found heartbeat (which is perfectly healthy!!) at the top of my bump, but none of the body parts at the top of bump feel like a head!!! So now have to go for pesentation scan tomorrow to find out for definate which way Lo is lying!!! So I'm looking on the bright side I'll get to see LO again!!!! Sorry for the long post just needed to let that out!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

cormacksgirl- that is so weird! If bubs is engaged that means the head. What a weird case! lol But like you say you get to see LO again :D

tiger- I dont know how far up the cervix is because each is different anyway. But i would say that dtd wouldnt help push the epo in because it "melts" so fast that by the time you got done he would have a lot of epo on his man parts. I just go in as far as i can, which isnt all the way, and then lay down. I keep thinking it would be a good idea to have a pillow under my hips to help gravity but by the time i remember it has dissolved and i dont wanna stand to get a pillow and dont wanna use one of the ones at my head because i need a certain amount to be comfy these days. Maybe try remembering to have a pillow or cushiion or rolled up blanket handy and elevate your lower half to help. But it will work just as well if you dont. It doesnt have to come in contact with the actual cervix to work. Also, I insert 2 (500mg). Here is where i got my info.... https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). *Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also.*


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh and I just remembered- tomorrow is the day my OH finds out if he's being made redundant :-(
No idea what will happen if he is- which is likely as he's one of the highest paid members of staff that received the 'your position is under threat' letters. He's not overly qualified for anything and all general vacancies have about 80 people applying for them at the moment. Please keep your fingers crossed for us girls x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

BTW I hit the teens today :wohoo: 19 days to go!!

On the other hand, I have been so calm about actually being a mum since I have been pregnant because I have been around babies all my life. It has never been the actual mummy bit that scared me. But yesterday I was reading https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/273796-things-wish-id-known-new-mummy.html and although it has some useful info in there, there just was something that made me have a little panic. I dont know what it was or if it was just picturing myself doing it or what. Maybe it had nothing to do with the thread at all, but I just had a few seconds of that sinking chest feeling like "what have i got myself into" Kinda like when you are at the top of a roller coaster for the first time and you are excited but scared and you just think "uh oh too late to go back" I have gotten everything ready and have totally stepped into the mummy-to-be role but when I really think about it, was I just going through the motions? I dont mean that to sound like I dont love bubs, I mean in preparation, did I really stop and REALISE what i am preparing for? I have pictured it a million times but I think maybe it was the bit about these being our last baby free weeks (cant remember the exact way she said it) and just thinking WOW life is really really gonna change and there is no slowing it down, i am being hurled at this change at what seems like lightspeed. There is no comfort zone of being pregnant anymore. I could go anyday now and will most certainly be a mummy within the month. I think that when we get excited about bubs coming we are just thinking how we wanna hold them and love them even through the tough times, but we never really think how much life will change even if we think we do. I am in so much pain and bubs head has felt like it could literally pop out, like at the point where I am afraid to pee because i wanna push almost so I am ready for him to be out but at the same time, I feel like I need more time even though I dont want more time. :shrug: I am probably making no sense but I just kinda started ranting and having a little panic and didnt stop lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hope all goes well with OH cocoa


----------



## lynnikins

good luck for your OH CocoaOne

Im so proud of my 19month old son, his bed got turned into a toddler bed from a cotbed yesterday and he stayed in it during his nap and overnight last night and for his nap today, hes just such a clever wee man, 
Went out without DH today ( i drag him everywhere with me these days caus of my spd ) and had lunch with friends it was so nice just to girl chat for a while with people, you ladies are great but it doesnt quite feel the same as chatting face to face with people, Im hoping i can get a friend to pop over tomorrow with her son too as she couldnt make it today due to being back at work,


----------



## vegasbaby

Well, I went to see my new doctor on Tuesday and I have gained six pounds since my last visit. I don't think I have gained that much, I think it is the fact that it is a different scale. Even this doctor cannot figure out how this baby is positioned and ordered an ultrasound for next week. Pretty excited to see the baby one more time before he/she arrives, but I hope they don't scan in the area of the private parts since we don't want to know the sex. I'd hate to make it this far and then find out.

All of our stuff arrived from the move yesterday and I way overdid it unpacking. My entire body is so sore today. I am hoping all of the activity will do something to encourage baby along. Baby seemed to enjoy it all is he/she was moving like crazy yesterday! Back to unpacking as I still have a nursery to prepare.


----------



## 1st_timer

Hello! How are you? I was wondering if you could add me to March 15th, please?

xx


----------



## Seity

cormacksgirl - it could be the baby's butt being just slightly engaged. Sounds like it if they found the heartbeat up high.
vegasbaby - My MW couldn't figure out how my LO is positioned either, other than the fact the heartbeat is lower than the belly button, so I'm getting a scan on Monday. They also wanted to check the growth since I've got a smaller size bump. Good luck with the unpacking!


----------



## lynnikins

awww i think ds is growing he was still asleep after 2 1/2 hours of Nap this afternoon which NEVER happens unless hes sick or growing and he seems fine health wise, 
I really need to crack on with doing the soup for dinner soon but i'll give DS something else and me and DH can have the soup later, i just dont want to strap DS in his highchair to watch tv, but i need to so i can be free to move around the kitchen and cook


----------



## PineappleHead

Well, an update on my fluids...
Turns out the fluids were exactly the same as the last ultrasound I had 3 weeks ago, which was still a bit high (the number was like 28 and anything over 25 is high) so after the ultrasound I saw the doc, and that's when he told me that my baby boy is estimated at 8 pounds. SO with extra fluid and an 8 pound baby he wants to monitor me for the next 2 weeks. He also said he wants to REDO the GD test next week, cause even tho it was negative the 1st time around he thinks I've developed it. 
Basicly though, they're not gonna let me go past 39 weeks. He said if I've not had my son by 39 weeks they're going to do a C Section :cry: :hissy: :cry: I'm upset about that cause that's the one thing I absolutely did not want unless I was in labor and they had to do an emergency one. They're talkin like he's gonna be a 9 pound baby IF I go to 40 weeks and they don't think I can naturally deliver a 9 pounder. Like they didn't even give me the option to induce. :cry: So off I go to walk to try and encourage this little one to come before 39 weeks...


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah hun that sucks :-(

Maybe they'll change their minds after they've monitored you for a couple of weeks?


----------



## lynnikins

how tall are you pinapple head and what size are your hips?(dont mean to be rude ) caus unless your tiny then 9lbs isnt a big baby, ds was 9lb10oz, and my mum who is quite a bit smaller than me had 2 over 10lb babys and there is alwys the chance they are wrong here people get told they are having a huge baby all the time to have an average or below average size baby at full term,


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear that they're being quite strict, did you mention the possibility of induction yourself? If not, try and bring it up at the next appointment - there's no reason why you shouldn't try and push for it if everything else if fine. I think the reason they might not have suggested it is because there's no point in induction if your cervix isn't already preparing properly for labour. Not wanting to risk your little one getting stuck in the birth canal it's easier for them, and safer for you & baby to go straight to a planned c-section. 

Try and ask though, the worst they can give you is the 'no' you're already expecting. At least then you'll have an explanation =) 

Fingers crossed your little one will be nice and actually come along soon so you won't have to worry about anything and can go through the natural labour you want.


----------



## PineappleHead

lynnikins, I'm 5 Ft 6 In and my hips are like a 40 inch. I think... I can't remember. :shrug:
But my mom who it my height and has MUCH smaller hips gave birth to a 9 pounder AND a 10 pounder (I was the 9 pounder, and I was her first) 
Erised, I asked about induction instead and they told me no... they said the only way they're gonna induce is if I go in next week, they check my cervix and I'm 3cm dilated. 
They haven't checked my cervix in 2 weeks though, and last time they did I was 1 cm... So I dunno.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well they are gonna induce tootsy1987 at 37 weeks so I dont see why they couldnt try inducing you pineapplehead. The problem with doctors in america (not all but some) is they want to do things around their schedule. My SIL was induced a bit too early and had an awful labor because her doc would be on vacation the following week. The fact that our babies in uk get delivered by whoever is on staff has its OBVIOUS flaws but means that we can do what our bodies need done, not the clock. 

as lynnikins said I dont see a problem in giving birth naturally to a 9 pounder either. My mom had my sis naturally and she was over 11 pounds, my bro was nearly 10lbs (natural birth) and i was 10 lbs 9 oz and although I was a c-section but only because my mom was 41 weeks and her body was refusing to ready itself for labour. Seems strange because I was her 5th kid and only c-section. 

If you are truly unhappy with the decision of a c-section you can try speaking to the doctor now that you have had time to process the info (i know its never easy to have a lot to say when you first get the info) or you can get a second opinion and/or change doctors. 

Either way, I hope all goes well with the labour no matter how/when it happens :flower:

ETA my mom is quite a small woman


----------



## DueMarch2nd

PineappleHead said:


> lynnikins, I'm 5 Ft 6 In and my hips are like a 40 inch. I think... I can't remember. :shrug:
> But my mom who it my height and has MUCH smaller hips gave birth to a 9 pounder AND a 10 pounder (I was the 9 pounder, and I was her first)
> Erised, I asked about induction instead and they told me no... they said the only way they're gonna induce is if I go in next week, they check my cervix and I'm 3cm dilated.
> They haven't checked my cervix in 2 weeks though, and last time they did I was 1 cm... So I dunno.

didnt read this before my last post


----------



## Kel127

Pineapplehead- I hope you go into labor naturally before 39 weeks. One of my biggest fears is having a c- section. 

DM2- All I have ever wanted to be is a mommy, and have been soo excited this whole pregnancy. Then last week the reality of actually being a mommy soon put me into panic mode too. My biggest worry is that since I will be a working mom, that I will miss out on major moments in his life. 

I had my hospital tour yesterday. It was alot of fun and I feel so much more comfortable about going into labor now! 
My ankles and feet started swelling really bad today. I think its because I am still working full time, and on my feet too much. Today I am sitting down with my feet up, and having everyone bring the work to me :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Kel127 said:


> Pineapplehead- I hope you go into labor naturally before 39 weeks. One of my biggest fears is having a c- section.
> 
> DM2- All I have ever wanted to be is a mommy, and have been soo excited this whole pregnancy. Then last week the reality of actually being a mommy soon put me into panic mode too. My biggest worry is that since I will be a working mom, that I will miss out on major moments in his life.
> 
> I had my hospital tour yesterday. It was alot of fun and I feel so much more comfortable about going into labor now!
> My ankles and feet started swelling really bad today. I think its because I am still working full time, and on my feet too much. Today I am sitting down with my feet up, and having everyone bring the work to me :)

Kel- I have the worry about missing important moments too. I'm a working mom and I'm a full time student. Hopefully OH will find a better job and I can quit working or go to part time, but it doesn't look like that's happening right away. The thing is, when we got pregnant we were in a perfect situation and I could have quit work. Life threw us one curveball, he lost his job and now we are stuck. :cry:


----------



## Seity

I'm a working mom and worry about missing out too. I'm just really glad that my husband will be a SAHD. It's a bit of the role reversal, where the dad's were the ones working and worried about missing out on the big moments.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I will be a sahm but i actually get more upset about my husband missing big moments but I guess it is something we all have to deal with. One of you is at risk of missing things. Unless of course you are rich by inheritance and neither have to work :haha:


----------



## Seity

DueMarch2nd said:


> I will be a sahm but i actually get more upset about my husband missing big moments but I guess it is something we all have to deal with. One of you is at risk of missing things. Unless of course you are rich by inheritance and neither have to work :haha:

But then you can hire a nanny and both miss out on everything ;)


----------



## enola

1st_timer said:


> Hello! How are you? I was wondering if you could add me to March 15th, please?
> 
> xx

Oooh another blue bump called Daniel due in March! Hi! :hi:
:flower:


----------



## jj-rabbit

greenlady said:


> Also I was thinking of using the kitchen sink as well, otherwise maybe getting one of those little seat support things you put in the bath, but I think I'd rather stand than kneel down... Also I've seen some reviews of the tummy tub which looks weird but is apparently very comfortable for little babies. So basically I haven't decided yet on that score...

We've bought a tummy tub, it does look funny but they are meant to really love it!


----------



## mummydee

BARGAIN ALERT!

If anyone is after a baby Gym Asda Living currently have the Bright Starts Baby Play Place on offer for £25!!!

I've seen it online anywhere from £40-£80 so its a massive saving

This is a link to the pink version on the mothercare website, but they also do it in blue (which we bought obviously!)

https://www.mothercare.com/Babys-pl...1/276-4181271-7940719?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## jj-rabbit

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Question for March mummies, my hospital bag is a work in progress and just wondering if any of you have as yet bought nursing bras?
> 
> I want to finalise my bag soon, though not quite sure about what sizes to get and where is best. I have a Xmas gift card left for Marks and Spencers so thought Id save myself the cash and try their nursing bras. Are you all holding out as long as possible before buying them. Are you buying a couple of cup size bigger than you currently are?

I've bought one just so i've got one in my hosptial bag. I got it from Peackcocks only £4! It's really pretty too black and pink and they had plain white ones too. I imagine everyone is different but most of my friends have said they got a cup biggter to take into hospital and then bought more a few weeks later as they had gone down a bit x


----------



## lynnikins

PineappleHead said:


> lynnikins, I'm 5 Ft 6 In and my hips are like a 40 inch. I think... I can't remember. :shrug:
> But my mom who it my height and has MUCH smaller hips gave birth to a 9 pounder AND a 10 pounder (I was the 9 pounder, and I was her first)
> Erised, I asked about induction instead and they told me no... they said the only way they're gonna induce is if I go in next week, they check my cervix and I'm 3cm dilated.
> They haven't checked my cervix in 2 weeks though, and last time they did I was 1 cm... So I dunno.

if you have a 40in waist or did pre preg you should have no problems giving birth natrually to that baby girl, remember its your birth experience and its your right to have it your way, legally the doctors have to listen to what you want they cant Make you do anything you dont aggree to, they can pressure you though with their opinions, what does your OH think


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Seity said:


> I'm a working mom and worry about missing out too. I'm just really glad that my husband will be a SAHD. It's a bit of the role reversal, where the dad's were the ones working and worried about missing out on the big moments.

OH will be pretty much a SAHD after I go back since his work is only scheduling him one day a week. He is actually pretty happy/excited about it.


----------



## Seity

blondeNklutzi said:


> OH will be pretty much a SAHD after I go back since his work is only scheduling him one day a week. He is actually pretty happy/excited about it.

My husband was let go last January. We had already talked about the possibility of TTC soon and his going part time or quitting and being home with the baby when he/she was born, so we were lucky that we'd already done some number crunching for living off just my salary. When he got let go, we decided as long as he was home anyway we'd start TTC right away. It would have been nice to have some more money coming in for the past year to help pay off some of the debt, but we just tightened the budget even more and made do.
Tonight I'm treating him to a night out. Dinner and a movie - it's for Valentine's day, just a tad early because restaurants on V-day are always booked and also Thursday's are lobster night at one of his favorite restaurants.


----------



## vegasbaby

Seity said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> OH will be pretty much a SAHD after I go back since his work is only scheduling him one day a week. He is actually pretty happy/excited about it.
> 
> My husband was let go last January. We had already talked about the possibility of TTC soon and his going part time or quitting and being home with the baby when he/she was born, so we were lucky that we'd already done some number crunching for living off just my salary. When he got let go, we decided as long as he was home anyway we'd start TTC right away. It would have been nice to have some more money coming in for the past year to help pay off some of the debt, but we just tightened the budget even more and made do.
> Tonight I'm treating him to a night out. Dinner and a movie - it's for Valentine's day, just a tad early because restaurants on V-day are always booked and also Thursday's are lobster night at one of his favorite restaurants.Click to expand...

Mmmmm Lobster. Have fun. I think we will stay in and fondue for V-day this weekend. What is everyone else doing for Valentine's?


----------



## julchen_79

Oh Seity, that sounds great!! Enjoy! 

We'll just cook ourselfes a nice dinner at home, crablegs and ribs maybe. Not sure yet. We've agreed to not do anything bigger this year.


----------



## greenlady

vegasbaby said:


> Mmmmm Lobster. Have fun. I think we will stay in and fondue for V-day this weekend. What is everyone else doing for Valentine's?

Haha I was reading Seity's post thinking 'mmm lobster', scrolled down and read yours, it was like a mental echo!

My DH is a chef and is cooking me 3 course meal at home. We have ante-natal classes all weekend, so when we get home on Sunday I'm banished to the bedroom so he can prepare the meal in secret. We NEVER do anything for valentine's so it's a real treat and I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## PineappleHead

lynnikins said:


> PineappleHead said:
> 
> 
> lynnikins, I'm 5 Ft 6 In and my hips are like a 40 inch. I think... I can't remember. :shrug:
> But my mom who it my height and has MUCH smaller hips gave birth to a 9 pounder AND a 10 pounder (I was the 9 pounder, and I was her first)
> Erised, I asked about induction instead and they told me no... they said the only way they're gonna induce is if I go in next week, they check my cervix and I'm 3cm dilated.
> They haven't checked my cervix in 2 weeks though, and last time they did I was 1 cm... So I dunno.
> 
> if you have a 40in waist or did pre preg you should have no problems giving birth natrually to that baby girl, remember its your birth experience and its your right to have it your way, legally the doctors have to listen to what you want they cant Make you do anything you dont aggree to, they can pressure you though with their opinions, what does your OH thinkClick to expand...


pre preg I believe my waist was MAYBE an inch or 2 smaller, but none the less I'm built to have a big baby! :rofl:
I've decided that on Tuesday when I go in for my reg appt I'm telling the Doc NO WAY!!!! :growlmad: I'm standing my ground and there's NO WAY I'm having a section unless there's an emergency. NOT TO MENTION, I thought about this today, 2 weeks ago when I had the ultrasound Zander was 7 lbs 2 oz and now he's 8 lbs... the math doesn't add up right to where he even would be a 10 pounder. at most he'd be 9. :shrug: I'm gonna mention that as well. I've walked a ton today and I'm currently bouncing on my birth ball... I will have him before 39 weeks!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well they are always wrong with weight estimates on scans anyway, they usually measure big. I cant even begin to say how many posts ive seen here when women who have LO say they were measuring... for example... 7lbs8oz at their 34 week scan but LO was born at 7lb14oz or something. Just informing us how wrong they can be and not to worry. 

Good for you for standing your ground hun!

I really should get a birthing ball


----------



## Essence

Whoa, has anyone else been having Braxton Hicks constantly? The best way to describe it is: As often as I don't have them, I have them. Every couple of minutes for the past few weeks I have one. At my doc appointment on Wednesday (Yesterday) when he was measuring my weeks, he even had to wait for one to pass before he could measure, and by the time he was done doing that and getting the babies heart rate, I already had another! Lol. He said it is a good sign, and that it means that labor should be easier.

Anyways, anyone else been having them constantly like this? They don't hurt but oh whoa does my bump ever get solid (And that says a lot.. my bump is already so solid!) Solid enough that I can't indent my tummy with any type of pressure from my hand if I press on it until it goes away.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yup! constant BHs and period pains and all sorts. I like to think it is the RLT doing its job.


----------



## Essence

I am getting so excited to be a mommy soon!!!!


----------



## BabyHaines

We will prob just stay in for V-Day. I will cook a big roast.....Mmmm!!
OH loves his food, so it will be nice to enjoy a dinner together (although we do sit down to a home cooked meal every night....!!)
I just can't stand the fact it's so commercialised over here :p

We might go to the pictures in the evening. There's a lovely old fashioned cinema near us xxxx


----------



## tiger

Does anyone feel like they are going insane???? :wacko: honestly, i feel like the closer i am to being due the worse i am getting.im fullt term on monday :happydance: and for some reason i keep thinking oh yay he can come anytime.. but everyone seems to being going overdue. if you look in the feb lovebugs thread, pretty much everyone is overdue, and i hate it. im just sooo excited that i dont want to wait another 2-3-4 weeks! i find myself getting so pissed off with myself when i get period pains and bh's and it turns out to be nothing, im getting really upset by it, and i know its only going to get worse as i get closer to d-day. the days seem to be going soooooooo slow. sorry i know i ranted but im just getting so upset about possibly having to wait another 3 or even 4 weeks!!


----------



## Essence

Yeah, I am pretty ready for the baby to be in my arms rather than my belly. My SPD is horrible- I can't do anything for myself. I can't even get in to bed by myself. I can't get dressed by myself. I am not allowed to do stairs without assistance. If I have an itch anywhere lower than the waist lin.. I can't even bend to get it myself, it is sooo upsetting when I go to bed.. the routine is- Hubby helps me get undressed (I cant take off my pants, or underwear, let alone change in to new ones by myself!) and then I sit on the edge of the bed. Then, I lean back slowly while he takes my feet, and he literally places them on the bed for me because I can't lift them. To roll over in the middle of the night, I have to wake him up and get help!! If I have to get up and to the washroom, Well.. I of course need help, and oh boy.. if I have an itch anywhere at all, he has to do it. :( AHHH I feel absolutely useless!


----------



## MiissMuffet

This isn't technically another March baby and she isn't even on this site (I know her coz I worked with her) but my friend was due 4 days after me and had her baby yesterday morning! Her waters broke the day b4! he was 5 pond 2 ounces!!


----------



## tiger

Essence - it sucks doesn't it. I'm just so unbelievably ready and excited for him to be here that despite everyone saying I'll go early, he will be late :nope: it's really getting to me, I'm so uncomfortable and everytime I get excited that I MIGHT have him anytime after Monday, I stop myself and scoff "doubt it, he will be late I've got ages". Ot really gets me down. it also doesn't help when I have people ringing me everyday asking if I've had him yet. it's teasing me.
Missmuffett - that's such an excellent weight for that gestation! Oh and more march babies... I want to hurry up and go into labour!!!! I'm wishing pain on myself now lol


----------



## Essence

Yes! Labor dust to all those wanting it! Hehehe


----------



## BabyHaines

Yaaaaaaay!! 37 weeks today!!

Right lo, you may make your entrance into the world ASAP!! And pleeeeease no going over 42 weeks, as our homebirth plans will be ruined!! (No pressure though, eh?!) xxxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I keep giving Mika pep talks. OH thinks I'm crazy and Dr. just finds it hilarious. We have our ultrasound tomorrow to get a weight estimate and I'm hoping the Dr. calls us early next week to discuss induction rather than waiting until my appt. Thurs to discuss it! Not expecting it though, she seems content to not talk about it until Thurs. :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

I feel real sick and have period like pains. The last couple days been getting such strong pains in my pelvic area like she is prying the bones apart. Now it feels like my periods coming and my lower back feels real yukky. I hope i don't go over. 5 weeks i could do, but 7 weeks just seems terrible!! lol!


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh honey *hugs*
I know what you mean with the pelvis thing - mine feels like it coming apart in two....ooooow!!
Although, by all accounts, that's good news, as apparently it makes labour easier.... :)
I feel the sane date wise - 3 weeks I can cope with, 5 makes me want to cry!! lol
I guess we spend so long counting down the days, that the thought of being late is just too much to bare. Mind you, I've waited so long to conceive this bubba, I should be finding this a doddle!!


----------



## Emskins

Whoot whoot! 37 weeks today! Congrats BabyHaines as well!

I was talking with OH last night in bed saying how much I am ready to have this baby but I am also going to miss being pregnant very much, I think it will be strange to not have bubs inside me anymore, sorta like something is missing, but then we get to hold, smooch, love, kiss,feed,care for them and all the rest of the wonderful things that come with being a mum once they are here, I still can't help feeling I will feel a little emotional that he/she is no longer a part of me...does that make sense?

My doctor and midwife are both away so as much as I want baby to come early I hope he/she can wait until my midwife comes back at the end of next week and preferably unitl my doctor is back on the 28th!

I had my second round of acupuncture yesterday, it hurt a little bit this time but it has not put me off....


----------



## jay.92

mummydee said:


> BARGAIN ALERT!
> 
> If anyone is after a baby Gym Asda Living currently have the Bright Starts Baby Play Place on offer for £25!!!
> 
> I've seen it online anywhere from £40-£80 so its a massive saving
> 
> This is a link to the pink version on the mothercare website, but they also do it in blue (which we bought obviously!)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Babys-pl...1/276-4181271-7940719?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core

Hi sorry been looking on the asda website and I can only find it for £40, were did you find it for. £25 really really want one but don't fancy paying £40-£80 for it.

Thank youu :d


----------



## JessiHD

I don't really want baby to be early as my husband is on tour from 11th-19th March! Can't wait to meet him though and can't wait to be a mummy! 

Those of you who have their baby before 14th March get to have their first Mother's day!


----------



## lynnikins

I just dont want to be having my baby on mothers day lol it can come before its due date rather than on it, 

missmuffet, see if you can get yourself a Smile belt and a referal to see a physio to help with that pain, 

Im hoping DH will take DS swiming today without dragging me along as i dont think i can really sit in the poolside cafe for any lenght of time as the chairs arent good and theres no way id be able to cope with wet floors and getting in and out of the pool without using the hoist which is just far to embarassing for me to do


----------



## DueMarch2nd

tiger said:


> Does anyone feel like they are going insane???? :wacko: honestly, i feel like the closer i am to being due the worse i am getting.im fullt term on monday :happydance: and for some reason i keep thinking oh yay he can come anytime.. but everyone seems to being going overdue. if you look in the feb lovebugs thread, pretty much everyone is overdue, and i hate it. im just sooo excited that i dont want to wait another 2-3-4 weeks! i find myself getting so pissed off with myself when i get period pains and bh's and it turns out to be nothing, im getting really upset by it, and i know its only going to get worse as i get closer to d-day. the days seem to be going soooooooo slow. sorry i know i ranted but im just getting so upset about possibly having to wait another 3 or even 4 weeks!!

I could have typed this myself. I feel the EXACT same. Did you notice my siggy? I have been going mental for about a week now. Well of course pregnancy brain has been creeping up worse and worse but I am losing it and I want bubba out. I doubt contractions are as easy as these pains though lol I had a look in the lovebugs thread too, for the first time. And I noticed the same thing. I have also noticed a lot more threads about pains (like ours) and mucus plugs and even women labouring PLUS I do know quite a few people with mid february bdays so i wonder if there is something in the atmosphere in MID february?? Not a full moon til the 28 feb. :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

OH YEAH!!! Thanks for that reminder JessiHD, just that since I am from america, I forget that mothers day is in march here (which is apparantky when it is meant to be if you look at the history of it but in america it was changed to may for commercial reasons such as flower sales and whatever else i cant remember) I will probably certainly have bubs before then since 42 weeks would be the 16th for me and they dont like to let you go even that far in my area (cant remember exactly how far they allow though) I am excited now :) I will have to mention this to hubby :flower:

I wanna ask you girls about your pains like carpal tunnel (spell?) I know some of you were mentioning this the other day. I woke up today with sore joints from my shoulder to my fingers, just everywhere on my arms/wrists/hands was sore. I took 2 paracetamol (which i never do but it was awful pain) It seemed worse in my right side but I was wondering if your CT started that way because i thought CT was just in the wrists/hands. I hope it is just a one-off because I dont wanna develop this :cry: The paracetamol has worn off and it is starting to feel a bit wobbly in the joints if that makes sense. Still very manageable and not sore enough to take more paracetamol though.


----------



## vegasbaby

tiger said:


> Does anyone feel like they are going insane???? :wacko: honestly, i feel like the closer i am to being due the worse i am getting.im fullt term on monday :happydance: and for some reason i keep thinking oh yay he can come anytime.. but everyone seems to being going overdue. if you look in the feb lovebugs thread, pretty much everyone is overdue, and i hate it. im just sooo excited that i dont want to wait another 2-3-4 weeks! i find myself getting so pissed off with myself when i get period pains and bh's and it turns out to be nothing, im getting really upset by it, and i know its only going to get worse as i get closer to d-day. the days seem to be going soooooooo slow. sorry i know i ranted but im just getting so upset about possibly having to wait another 3 or even 4 weeks!!

I am due the same day as you and yes I am ready for this baby to get here. Like you I feel pains, but apparently they don't mean anything since my cervix was long and closed when I went for my dr visit on Tuesday. Dr will not allow me to go more than one week overdue so that is good. I still have a bit to do this weekend to get the nursery ready, but after that this baby is more than welcome. Time seems to be slowing down as I get closer. I am also concerned about a long labor, not so much because of the pain, but because once this baby starts to make an effort to get here I want him/her here!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Im a bit concerned as Im not recognising Braxton hicks like everyone else is. My stomach quite often feels hard depending on how the baby is moving around so I cant honestly say Oh that was definately one. It doesnt hurt either just tightness I suppose but I wouldnt have thought it a BH. Are there other definite signs of BHs? I have sometimes felt sharp pains in my groin area and yesterday morning I woke up with a slight nausea feeling.


----------



## jay.92

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Im a bit concerned as Im not recognising Braxton hicks like everyone else is. My stomach quite often feels hard depending on how the baby is moving around so I cant honestly say Oh that was definately one. It doesnt hurt either just tightness I suppose but I wouldnt have thought it a BH. Are there other definite signs of BHs? I have sometimes felt sharp pains in my groin area and yesterday morning I woke up with a slight nausea feeling.

ah dont bee, Im not feeling any bh. I just get the tightness the same as you I havent worried about it get to much back pain!


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> I wanna ask you girls about your pains like carpal tunnel (spell?) I know some of you were mentioning this the other day. I woke up today with sore joints from my shoulder to my fingers, just everywhere on my arms/wrists/hands was sore. I took 2 paracetamol (which i never do but it was awful pain) It seemed worse in my right side but I was wondering if your CT started that way because i thought CT was just in the wrists/hands. I hope it is just a one-off because I dont wanna develop this :cry: The paracetamol has worn off and it is starting to feel a bit wobbly in the joints if that makes sense. Still very manageable and not sore enough to take more paracetamol though.


In the beginning my right arm/hand would just fall asleep at night, then after that I had a tingly feeling in my fingertips - thought it was kind of funny...as the swelling progressed in my hands so did the pain start. By now it is a mixture of numbness/tingling and a burning kind of sensation. It goes up to my elbow now. I hate it. But I am trying to tell myself there is worse and it won't be much longer as it usually goes away once LO is out and the water retention goes away (CTS is caused by pressure on the median nerve in your wrist). Today really sucks...I am seriously considering to take the pain meds the doctor gave me :cry:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Im a bit concerned as Im not recognising Braxton hicks like everyone else is. My stomach quite often feels hard depending on how the baby is moving around so I cant honestly say Oh that was definately one. It doesnt hurt either just tightness I suppose but I wouldnt have thought it a BH. Are there other definite signs of BHs? I have sometimes felt sharp pains in my groin area and yesterday morning I woke up with a slight nausea feeling.

I am the same as you that I couldnt say "oh that was a BH" but I have come to realise that period pains are also BHs. The tight bump painless ones I dont really realise. I get period pains and pressure and that is apparantly BHs as some people said when a girl was asking why so much pressure and period pains especially after going wee. i get the same and several girls said BH. I didnt know, I just thought those were pains and BHs were painless tightenings. Not everyone gets them anyway so dont worry hun.

Has anyone else been EXTREMELY thirsty lately? The past few days I waddle into the kitchen and get a glass of icewater and I have finished it and am sucking on the ice before it even melts a little and then i gotta waddle back in for more because i am so thirsty for it.


----------



## CocoaOne

No BHs for me either- touch my belly quite a lot but never notice any tightenings either. Sometimes the bottom of my bump goes hard but I think that's when she's laying with her back down there. Hoping the RLT will kickstart some BH!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Thanks Girls, I was thinking either Im really lucky and Im not even noticing the BH pain (wishful thinking!  or more likely, Im not getting that many to notice too much. I guess because tomorrow I will be full term Im feeling like I should be getting signs of imminent labour, when in all actuality I could easily go overdue and be waiting til 18th March for the baby to show. Really hope not though.


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi all hope everyone is good. I'm feeling poop, been docs and got labyrinthitis :cry: . Woke up in the middle of the night feeling boiling hot and sick and when i went to get up the whole room was spinning round, never felt so dizzy before was horrid. 

Not nearly as dizzy today as i was last nigt but still feeling light headed.

Doc said it can last up to 10 days, but next week is my last week of work and really want to go in so hopefully it will go sooner rather than later. Just worried about driving to work and then i have a 10 min walk from where i park.

Just goes to show that you shouldnt ignor things, i had to think about calling midwife as was worried about wasting her time (stupid but i always feel like that) but i'm glad i did as she told me to go docs and get checked. 

Looks like a lazy weekend for me, we need to go and collect our pram too, will got with hubby on Sun if feel okay otherwise have to send him to get it on his bill. 

Wot's everyone else got planned for their weekends? xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh Hun- my boss had labyrinthitis and his dr said it can last weeks :-(. He recovered in about 4 I think, but had another viral ear thing at the same time. Main thing to do is rest and don't push yourself too hard :flowers:


----------



## jj-rabbit

CocoaOne said:


> Oh Hun- my boss had labyrinthitis and his dr said it can last weeks :-(. He recovered in about 4 I think, but had another viral ear thing at the same time. Main thing to do is rest and don't push yourself too hard :flowers:

ooh no hope mine doesn't last weeks! Just hope i don't have another night like last nt it was awful x


----------



## Seity

Ouch, never heard of labyrinthitis before, so I googled it. Sounds just awful.


----------



## MiissMuffet

JessiHD said:


> I don't really want baby to be early as my husband is on tour from 11th-19th March! Can't wait to meet him though and can't wait to be a mummy!
> 
> Those of you who have their baby before 14th March get to have their first Mother's day!

Mothers day is 9th May here :) x


----------



## Essence

Ohh I had a weird thing happen yesterday.

I went to use the washroom, and when I wiped, I had a very tiny spot of blood on the toilet paper. Quite small, like the size of.. a.. pimple (Lol, weird comparison, I know) and it was bright red, but quite diluted. And after that, nothing else, but I make sure to check every time.

Then, laying in bed last night (After having my usual Braxton Hicks every 5 minutes for the entire evening) I suddenly had a cramp that is like a period pain.. but it was only on one side. So I shrugged it off when it went away. It came a few more times, very dull, and only on the one side. And then the next one came on the other side, and was stronger, and the weird thing is that they lasted like 40seconds, but always only on one side at a time in the front. It was getting a bit uncomfortable (And oh boy was I getting hopeful, but not enough to wake up my husband yet) when I decided to roll on to my side to see if it eased the discomfort. Well.. it eased it all right, it stopped it almost right away (A few dull aches, and then Poof! Gone!) and I fell asleep within seconds, lol!! But it was the closest thing I have had the entire pregnancy, and it was sort of like period pains because of where they were located, but quite an ache and it only happened if my bump was solid. Quite exciting to say the least, hopefully I get some more! (Wish pain on myself!! Lol).


----------



## MiissMuffet

Essence said:


> Ohh I had a weird thing happen yesterday.
> 
> I went to use the washroom, and when I wiped, I had a very tiny spot of blood on the toilet paper. Quite small, like the size of.. a.. pimple (Lol, weird comparison, I know) and it was bright red, but quite diluted. And after that, nothing else, but I make sure to check every time.
> 
> Then, laying in bed last night (After having my usual Braxton Hicks every 5 minutes for the entire evening) I suddenly had a cramp that is like a period pain.. but it was only on one side. So I shrugged it off when it went away. It came a few more times, very dull, and only on the one side. And then the next one came on the other side, and was stronger, and the weird thing is that they lasted like 40seconds, but always only on one side at a time in the front. It was getting a bit uncomfortable (And oh boy was I getting hopeful, but not enough to wake up my husband yet) when I decided to roll on to my side to see if it eased the discomfort. Well.. it eased it all right, it stopped it almost right away (A few dull aches, and then Poof! Gone!) and I fell asleep within seconds, lol!! But it was the closest thing I have had the entire pregnancy, and it was sort of like period pains because of where they were located, but quite an ache and it only happened if my bump was solid. Quite exciting to say the least, hopefully I get some more! (Wish pain on myself!! Lol).

omg those little twinges so DO make u hopeful!! I was getting similar last night and was like oooh yay but I keep forgetting i'm only 35 weeks so a couple weeks atleast will be good. It started me feeling sick and with period pains, had a few shooting pains undernesth my bump, and a couple of tightening under my bump too, and i just felt "off" then later was getting the wierd twingy like thingies on one side only! Then changed to the other side. Then it stopped for all night, then had it a couple times in the morning. Must just be our bodies preparing :) x


----------



## laurajo24

hi ladies
thanks for updating the front page
i still can't believe he is actually here.
we're home now after all the drama and i'm feeling worse for wear but harry is doing great.
his birth couldn't have been further from my birth plan but i'm just glad hes ok.
i just posted his birth story if you fancy reading an essay!
don't know how to add a link but its titled:
Harry David - my little troublemaker

:hug:


----------



## CocoaOne

Glad you're both well Laurajo x 

OH and colleagues have been 'offered' redundancy but if they don't take it then they'll have to force redundancy on the staff by comparing skills. My OH is one of the most skilled people they've got, so pretty hopeful that he'll be safe. Taken some pressure off us for now!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Congrats on the LO laurajo We are all really glad to hear all is well


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh i cant believe its midnight and im up still its been such a long day,


----------



## tiger

Okay this may turn into a bit of a rant, I'm sorry :coffee:
sometimes I can't stand my OH!!! Today we were down by the pool and I had already walked up n down the stairs (there is 12 of them) 5 times because he kept asking(not very nicely) me for things, so on the 6th time when he asked I replied, is it possible for you to go this time, I'm feeling really sore. To which I received "there you go playing the pregnancy card again, you are so lazy n don't do anything I tell you too without complaining"!!!!!! First of all, I shouldn't do anything he TELLS me to! Second, I'm 9mths pregnant, moving is difficult on it's own let alone walking up stairs 6 times (oh n my physio said I shouldn't even be using the stairs because of my hips). I then got very upset n told him how I felt and started to walk away n he proceeded with " there we go again complaining like always, now I'm waiting for the tears, you turn from normal to an emotional wreck in 2 seconds and i'm sick of it, how do u think it makes me feel? Don't at the hormone thing with me I know it's bullshit". ... Of course I screamed at him n started crying my eyes out, I don't need the stress n he obviously doesn't care how I feel. 45min later he walked into room I was in n said I'm sorry for going off a tiny bit (TINY bit!!??) but you were a little out of line!!
I am soooooooo upset with him, how can he possibly think I am in the wrong?? I can't stop crying and everytime I go to talk to him I cry harder so I stop myself.
Am I wrong to be upset? I don't think I am, but if anyone thinks differently please let me know!!! 
Having a very emotional day. I just want baby here.


----------



## Seity

My OH would be very luck to still be alive if he pulled that kind of sh*t on me.


----------



## Tink1o5

I agree with Seity


----------



## tiger

That's what I thought, he has since tried apologizing but it was half hearted n he wasn't sorry for how he spoke to me it Anything he said he was sorry that I got upset by what he said! Grrrrr I will not be forgiving him easily. I can't believe he would treat me that way, Im so upset


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Tiger, I understand. My OH can be incredibly insensitive at times! 

I had my u/s today, baby is estimated at 7 lbs 9 oz and is perfect! Had a consult with a high risk OB and he said that he is recommending to my dr. that I have either weekly ultrasounds or NST's twice a week to watch for placental damage from diabetes. I don't see my own dr. until Thursday and I don't know if she will implement his suggestions or not. He also said that he expects she will want me to have the baby within the next two weeks. Here's to hoping that she gives me an induction date when I see her next week!


----------



## Tink1o5

how exciting!!! im so jealous :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

more period pains and cramping and braxton hicks which HURT!! every 5-10 minutes its driving me nuts! :growlmad:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I know! I kind of figure it would be easier if instead of doing monitoring multiple times a week if they would just induce me now! He is at a good size and the u/s showed that his lungs are well developed...then they can monitor him while I cuddle him!


----------



## tiger

Missmuffett - do u agree that whoever said Braxton hicks are painless was obviously a man? Lol cuz they can hurt really bad! I hope the cramps ease off for u , I wish mine would!
Blondenklutzi- your so lucky, I can't wait to hold my little man! I'm glad all is well tho


----------



## mummydee

jay.92 said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> BARGAIN ALERT!
> 
> If anyone is after a baby Gym Asda Living currently have the Bright Starts Baby Play Place on offer for £25!!!
> 
> I've seen it online anywhere from £40-£80 so its a massive saving
> 
> This is a link to the pink version on the mothercare website, but they also do it in blue (which we bought obviously!)
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Babys-pl...1/276-4181271-7940719?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core
> 
> Hi sorry been looking on the asda website and I can only find it for £40, were did you find it for. £25 really really want one but don't fancy paying £40-£80 for it.
> 
> Thank youu :dClick to expand...

I just saw it in store for £25 and got it... my friend got one in her local store too... dont know why its more online?!


----------



## lynnikins

i really havent been feeling many BH, they are there and they do happen but i just dont notice them as much as i did with ds, i guess the spd is distracting me somewhat and meaning i dont pick up on them so much, heres hoping as my body has done this before i dont need so many to help my body prepare for a speedy quick labour


----------



## DueMarch2nd

tiger- :hugs: you have every right to be upset. I would've told hubby to get it himself the first time let alone the 6th time so he needs to realise you are showing him much more patience than he deserves! My husband has, in the heat of things, said things like "playing the pregnancy card" but at the end of the day he sees that I am serious about the things and it is just mens way of being obnoxious sometimes. But for him to TELL you to do things rather than ask nicely and then to get angry when you don't... way out of order!

AAAArgh i sneezed like 10 times while writing that!

blondenk-That's good that they wont let you go overdue hun. Probably a lovebug then? But of course, you are still our girl here in the lambs thread! Like I have said before, I think it is about the length of time you have been pregnant and who you shared your pregnancy with rather than the actual babies birthday. I can't wait til we all start "popping" like for real rather than one here or there iykwim. It will be so exciting! Well, of course all the wee surprise babies are exciting as well :D 

Only 2 weeks and 3 days to go for me! I never had anyone tell me I can't go overdue or how long they would let me if I did so I have literally no indication of when i will be a mummy. Kinda exciting but at the same time, I wish I knew for sure!! Full moon on the 28th and I will certainly be out having a walk with hubby that day. Should be at it's fullest at 4:38pm here https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/search.html If you wanna know when it'll be fullest where you are just search for your area then click sun&moon tab at the tob when the lis comes up and switch sun to moon in the box (easy to figure out once you are at the site) and then just see when it says the full moon is


----------



## girl friday

I've just gone through all the baby clothes, bibs, bedding etc we have after getting a HUGE bag of clothes at work yesterday! I didn't realise we had so many clothes already! We are going shopping tomorrow to get what should be the final necessities for our LO and some nursing tops & nighwear for me!

I'm on half term this next week so will be washing everything for LO! Our nursery furniture arrives on Monday so I can then start putting everything away ready for him and get his room just how I want it!

Only thing I haven't really discussed with DH is the crib, LO will be in our room at night in a crib (part of Monday's delivery). I think it would be worth getting it ready and set up into our room when it arrives (just over 4 weeks before I am due) rather than waiting till after LO is born, then building it.

We won't be able to build it in another room and leave it there till needed as we sleep in the attic and the staris have a narrow turn in them. We have space for it without it getting in our way and having it up there now would mean we could see where it fits best and if we need to move things around to accommodate it.

I know LO could be late be he could be early too and I want to be as ready as possible!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I would definitely se it up in your room girl friday. Sounds like too much hassle when LO arrives and you may want the baby to sleep straight away in his crib as you may want a nap as well when you get home from hospital


----------



## girl friday

Thanks! If DH doesn't agree I'll tell him other pregnant women agree with me, then get my dad to come over and build it! lol


----------



## Emskins

I am doing some more baby laundry today, I have a hilariously small washing machine even by European standards so it can take a while!

I am hoping OH will put together the chest of drawers this weekend but I am not too hopeful, it is getting on my nerves now as they have been sitting in the box for about a month, says he will do it on a week night.....so is that inbetween nights at the gym or going out with colleagues or taking full days off work to go skiing?!?! I might just do it myself!

I am starting to flap about names a little bit now, we said we would wait to see what bubs looks like first and then choose but I am not 100% sold any any of the names we have been collecting, especially as we need to have solid names for both boy and girl....I am sure we will figure it out!

Tiger-I hope you OH realises he was not being very considerate and apologiese properly to you


----------



## lynnikins

yeah girl friday set it up a couple of weeks in advance , we are going to once we fix our bed which is currently in peices then we will move the drawers and set up the crib,


----------



## lynnikins

I need a girls name that dh and i aggree on, ive given him the task of finding one caus everything i suguest he says " umm not sure " so baby will be gettin my name for her if its a her and he hasnt come up with an acceptable alternative


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hey ladies, it looks like i'l most probably be having a 'February baby' now... I am on antibiotics for my chest which end when i am 34 weeks & 6 days, and they're looking to induce me the week after that which is the end of feb... She could still attempt to make an early delivery again, but fingers crossed she'l hold on xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

emskins- It is always ok to not have a name for a few days. You dont need a certain name before you go into hospital. I can imagine how hard it is to pick out names being on team yellow. 

Before our gender scan we had just that week picked our top 2. The hardest was the girls name because we couldnt find one we loved and also because we were convinced it was a boy anyway :D We have been in love with a certain boy name since the start even though we say we will wait til we see him to name him as we do have a list of names we love but the past few weeks I have been wavering and I have another favourite that I just love but of course I cant use it as a middle or anything because it is important to me our first son gets his dads name for a middle name (or dads middle name if it suits the first name better if we dont go with first choice) I am wondering if it is natural to start quesioning names at this stage. Since it is going to be a real decision soon. It is one of my reasons for not naming bubs before like many people do. My SIL had named my neice Eva before she was born and toward the end she said that she wish she hadnt done that because she was already too used to the name without a face and also wish she had given herself more time to decide. She stayed with the name because she loved it still and Luckily, Eva is the PERFECT name for her lol

I havent got the moses basket in our room yet because I dont want the kitties sleeping in it. It is very easy to just shift my bedside table over and thats where the moses basket will go. But if it wasnt gonna be such an easy fast thing, I would certainly have it in here already! It has all its clean bedding and is all ready to come in the room, just a 2 minute shifting and it will be done. Probably take longer to get the baby outta the car seat by the time hubby sorts it :haha: Of course I could always have him do that whn my contractions start... maybe it will be on the to do list :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good Luck kerrie!


----------



## MarieGx

I'm still stuck on team..... :yellow: ladies :)
Couldn't find out properly on the last two scans i had.
So only a few more weeks and then i'll know


----------



## lynnikins

yeah im stuck too i cant wait to find out, but i really want to know


----------



## thechaosismex

17 days to go. Have done everything I can possibly do- Unless I go and buy some new clothes for her then I could have fun washing them too! All cloth diapers are washed to maximum absorbancy, no dust anywhere in the house, all babies things washed, moses basket set up, everythings in grasping reach for me around the "change station" and ready to go...crazy nesting yesterday....:dance:

Every little twinge I sit bolt upright thinking "is this it?" but nope! hasn't amounted to anything yet, I'm so paranoid my body wont even tell me its in labour as I havent had any painful Braxton Hicks at all (hmm maybe one? but the pain could of been when bubs turned round!) and I'm too scared to leave the house incase I go into labour somewhere stupid like B&Q or the co-op :rofl:

Like you duemarch2nd I havent been told anything about induction, c secs or going overdue so its just a case of sitting and waiting it out :D! Its so exciting either way!

Anyone actually excited about going into labour and giving birth? I am no longer scared and am quite excited about the whole thing..possibly my baby hormones have driven me crazy..... :D xxxx


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

So... hello March :flower:

I'm technically due April 5th, but seeing as my cervix has been thinning so much, I'm just trying to survive one week at a time until 35 weeks, and after that I'm told I can go into labor at any time... 35 weeks begins on March 1st for me haha... so, it is very very very unlikely I'll make it all the way to April.

Which means... I'm kinda due in March. :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

welcome 2ndheartbeat, 
half of us are hoping to arrive before febuary is over lol but im due in the middle of march so i could go anytime in march basicly except they will definatly induce me before the29th lol


----------



## hivechild

laurajo24 said:


> hi ladies
> thanks for updating the front page
> i still can't believe he is actually here.
> we're home now after all the drama and i'm feeling worse for wear but harry is doing great.
> his birth couldn't have been further from my birth plan but i'm just glad hes ok.
> i just posted his birth story if you fancy reading an essay!
> don't know how to add a link but its titled:
> Harry David - my little troublemaker
> 
> :hug:

Glad to hear that Harry is doing great and I hope you start feeling better soon.

blondeNKlutzi, that's great news that things are looking ok with your little one. Two weeks seems like such a short time right now!

As for myself, I had a surprise baby shower thrown for me last night. I was so NOT expecting it. In fact, my response when I walked in the door was "Oh s**t!" :blush: It was really lovely though, I had a great time and the wee monkey got some awesome gifts including a bunch of books (I'm such a book nerd). 

I am still feeling all warm and fuzzy (and at the same a little embarrassed by my initial reaction) when I think about it since it was a complete and utter surprise! As a bonus, I also got surprised by a dear friend of mine who had just gotten back from serving a tour in Afghanistan and wasn't meant to be back yet. I chastised him and my hubby since he'd been home since Tuesday and hubby told him to wait until last night to stop by so that he could be part of the big surprise!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Kerrie-Good Luck!!

Hivechild-aww that was sweet! 

chaos-I know how you feel. I was having such painful and constant BH and then they just...stopped. I'm worrying that my body has stopped prepping for labor! 

I know I'm lucky to know I won't go overdue and to have some idea of a date, but it still feels soooo far away!!! Especially since I won't get to discuss anything with my normal doctor until Thursday! I think I'm just super over-eager for baby to get here. This morning I woke up with a leg cramp that made me cry out and I think OH thought I was in labor as he sat straight up and said "WHAT?!?" as I was suffering through that one, my OTHER leg started cramping! I asked him to help me stand up to try to walk them out and as he did he was chuckling, which only made me start crying and scream "its NOT funny!" I know he didn't mean anything by it and he apologized but it still pissed me off...a LOT.


----------



## Seity

thechaosismex said:


> 17 days to go. Have done everything I can possibly do- Unless I go and buy some new clothes for her then I could have fun washing them too! All cloth diapers are washed to maximum absorbancy, no dust anywhere in the house, all babies things washed, moses basket set up, everythings in grasping reach for me around the "change station" and ready to go...crazy nesting yesterday....:dance:

You're welcome to come over to my house. I haven't even started to get anything ready yet, so there's tons for you to do!:winkwink:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I could really do with some nesting instinct back. I am soooo lazy the past few days. The house could do with a good clean. Since hubby is off tomorrow he will help and hopefully we will get loads done. I just wish things would stay clean when I have had my cleaning spurts. My bins have been bleached yesterday though and that fills me with great joy! lol I really love the smell of bleach cleaners and that cant be good :wacko:

I was laying in bed this morning and looking at the paper chain we have and seeing 1 blue week and 1 pink week and just 3 little pink ones left from this week and I was just thinking "ffs i am gonna be a mommy" it hits me everyday more and more and it is mental to picture a little baby here in my arms and it just seems right. No freaking out at the moment, just very at peace with it. It seems natural. I think ever since one of you mentioned mothers day it has really calmed me down and made me just so happy and it all seems so natural at the moment. Although I'll probably be saying the oposite in like 2 days lol

hivechild- that is a brilliant surprise!


----------



## lynnikins

awww my dh has been sweet and come home and cooked dinner and done the dishes so tomorrow we dont come home to a messy house as we are leaving very early in the morning for the day, if i can get my eyes open that is


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aww thats sweet of him lynnikins

Oh and i meant to say welcome to 2nd heartbeat. We are glad to have you :) I will add you as an honorary march lamb if you like :)


----------



## thechaosismex

Seity said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 17 days to go. Have done everything I can possibly do- Unless I go and buy some new clothes for her then I could have fun washing them too! All cloth diapers are washed to maximum absorbancy, no dust anywhere in the house, all babies things washed, moses basket set up, everythings in grasping reach for me around the "change station" and ready to go...crazy nesting yesterday....:dance:
> 
> You're welcome to come over to my house. I haven't even started to get anything ready yet, so there's tons for you to do!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thing is I probably would :rofl:! I've been so bored recently I've been going to my Dads house just to clean his house and do his ironing! he's loving it! 


x


----------



## KarrierBag

Just having a moan, feel free to ignore :D

I feel sick.. Argh.. Have suffered with hyperemesis throughout this pregnancy but it's died down the past week :) However, yesterday and today I just feel constantly nauseous (sp?) Can't eat a big meal even though I'm starving hungry all the time and it's doing my head in.

I'm aching - bump, back and legs! Baby feels like she's clawing her way out and I'm soooo uncomfy!! 

Got to see consultant on monday with a view to induction the following week if fluid levels still reduced, but at least I get a peek at the little Princess again!!

There, all better now! :)

xx


----------



## mummypeanut

Right, everythings ready. I just need the baby now. Im 37 weeks on wed and as much as i want to only think about going to 42wks to avoid dissapointment im very VERY very excited about being term! My family on the otherhand are acting like this baby will come at some point way off - they dont seem to grasp the concept term!

Anyone else?!?


----------



## tiger

Is having cramps only on one side okay? Ive had cramps all day just on my left side, and they r really uncomfortable, had the normal bh's but nothing else.oh n having pretty bad back ache too. its odd, bubs must just be pushing something out the left side and its making it hurt lol. i swear he had changed positions again too because the last day or two, ive had sort of different movements and i can actually see and feel his little hands poking out at me.its soooo cute,altho he punches me alot, which kind of hurts lol.


----------



## mummydee

Happy Valentines Day Ladies & Bumpies!

I nearly gave my DH a heart attack last night.... woke him up at 5am shouting "help me, arghh".... I hadnt stopped to think that he obviously thought I was in labour.... in fact I just had horrendous cramp in my left calf muscle and couldnt get out of bed to stretch it! oooops!


----------



## BabyHaines

KarrierBag said:


> Just having a moan, feel free to ignore :D
> 
> I feel sick.. Argh.. Have suffered with hyperemesis throughout this pregnancy but it's died down the past week :) However, yesterday and today I just feel constantly nauseous (sp?) Can't eat a big meal even though I'm starving hungry all the time and it's doing my head in.
> 
> I'm aching - bump, back and legs! Baby feels like she's clawing her way out and I'm soooo uncomfy!!
> 
> Got to see consultant on monday with a view to induction the following week if fluid levels still reduced, but at least I get a peek at the little Princess again!!
> 
> There, all better now! :)
> 
> xx

I feel for you KB,

Hyperemisis must be horrendous :(
I am having an 'off day' today too. I feel so dizzy, which in turn is making me feel sick :o Yuck!!

Lucky you getting to see your little lady again!! :)
Good luck with your appointment honey xxxx


----------



## mummypeanut

tiger said:


> Is having cramps only on one side okay? Ive had cramps all day just on my left side, and they r really uncomfortable, had the normal bh's but nothing else.oh n having pretty bad back ache too. its odd, bubs must just be pushing something out the left side and its making it hurt lol. i swear he had changed positions again too because the last day or two, ive had sort of different movements and i can actually see and feel his little hands poking out at me.its soooo cute,altho he punches me alot, which kind of hurts lol.

it sounds like my lo. His feet cause me sharp cramping pains on my right! Xxx


----------



## KarrierBag

BabyHaines said:


> KarrierBag said:
> 
> 
> Just having a moan, feel free to ignore :D
> 
> I feel sick.. Argh.. Have suffered with hyperemesis throughout this pregnancy but it's died down the past week :) However, yesterday and today I just feel constantly nauseous (sp?) Can't eat a big meal even though I'm starving hungry all the time and it's doing my head in.
> 
> I'm aching - bump, back and legs! Baby feels like she's clawing her way out and I'm soooo uncomfy!!
> 
> Got to see consultant on monday with a view to induction the following week if fluid levels still reduced, but at least I get a peek at the little Princess again!!
> 
> There, all better now! :)
> 
> xx
> 
> I feel for you KB,
> 
> Hyperemisis must be horrendous :(
> I am having an 'off day' today too. I feel so dizzy, which in turn is making me feel sick :o Yuck!!
> 
> Lucky you getting to see your little lady again!! :)
> Good luck with your appointment honey xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks :) Still feeling rubbish today even though I manged to sleep all night! Flippin pregnancy, driving me insane now!

Hope you feel better soon, I think I'm gonna go back to bed for an hour!

xx


----------



## sophieee18

Im feeling crappy too. I havent eaten much in the past 3 days. It started on thursday, all I ate was a tiny microwave pizza thing. Friday, I had a pot noodle - but brought it back up again. And yesterday I had a sandwich and a few prawn crackers. I contantly feel sick. Even when I drink water I bring it back up again. 
Im going through a break up. Probly why I can't eat and am loosing sleep. But i feel awfull :( x


----------



## KarrierBag

Aww sorry to hear that Sophieee, it's a really rubbish time for you then :( Hope things improve soon hun, and that you manage to keep some food down!
xx


----------



## mummydee

OMG girls have you all seen, Hivechild has had her little monkey!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/275835-happy-valentines-day-wee-monkey.html


----------



## sophieee18

is that the first march baby to be born ? x


----------



## jay.92

i think its the 3rd or 4th early march baby


----------



## BabyHaines

Ooooooh, I'm so excited for Hivechild!! Well done honey - yaaay!! xxxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww I'm so excited for her! I honestly thought yesterday that something was up. Kept having this horrible tightening all across my back and the top of my bump along with strong nausea. I figured they were BH but called my Dr. who said to time them bc the BH shouldn't be causing that much nausea. They were regular for a while and then just stopped. I still felt really off but nothing else. Then about 2:30 this morning I woke up vomiting and shaking uncontrollably, so I guess it was a stomach bug and not my little man! Still feeling off, muscles ache a LOT but I think that might be from the shivering...I think I shall call in from work tonight.


----------



## jj-rabbit

wow i can't believe another March lamb has come early, very exciting x


----------



## Emskins

Just posted a congrats on Hivechilds post, can't believe another March bubba is here! She just posted here about her surprise baby shower, shows how quick it can all happen!


----------



## FitzBaby

aaaahhhh!!!!! i can't believe march babies are starting to arrive! so excited and scary!


----------



## thechaosismex

Oh bless her! she was due the same day as me so things are deffo getitng scary now!

Eeeek!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondenk- shivering can be an early sign of labour and so is nausea. Especially if accompanied by pains. It may be in the cards for you in the next few days.

i am so thrilled hivechild had her baby, she was due same day as me. :D


----------



## Sparky0207

Oh wow, another one already! Its getting so close now girls, so excited but ridiculously scared at the same time!!

xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Happy valentines ladies!!:flower: hope you're all well, and a big congrats to hivechild!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Went for my positioning scan and the wee man is HEAD DOWN!!! such good news, no need for ECV afterall!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Didn't feel too great on Friday:sick: for some reason I was having bad stomach cramps thought it was Labour or bad braxton hicks, spoke to the nurse at my scan and was told to go home, have some paracetamol, a cup of tea and a warm bath!!(the usual speel!!) If the pains didn't ease up or if they got worse I was to phone them!!! I thought the least they could've done since I was there in the hospital was send me to get monitered, but obviously not!!!!:growlmad: The midwife didn't seem too concerned and has said that the discomfort I was feeling was due to the baby running out off room!!! :shrug: Anyway according to the scan the wee man is definitely engaged ( more than the 4/5's that the MW said he was on the wednesday when I saw her!) So I guess it's not all bad!!!!:yipee: All pains I was getting are now gone and I just feel achey!! ( no sharp shooting pains like I was getting on Friday!!) So I must have just pulled a muscle whilst I was sleeping!!:sleep: 
Seriously need to get my finger out and get the house sorted and ready for the wee man arriving as I have a feeling it won't be long now!!!:happydance: Thanx, for reading bye!!!!!:wave:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

ugh! cormacks girl... mws can be a pain in the a**! I have a wet discharge and am worried it is my waters leaking as they can do and the mw on the phone said it was normal discharge and that was all! I mean, seriously! At nearly 38 weeks when someone suspects something like that, you should at least check. GRRR midwives!!


----------



## jay.92

Well happy valentines day everyone =)!. Cant believe people due the same day as me are having there babys already scary stuff!!.

Been having a bad day today got a really really achy back really uncomfortable and my tummys been getting tight all day Im really uncomfortable, been getting some cramping/shotting pains down stairs anyone know what this is?.

Ah I have been overly thirsty recently and weeing like mad its really annoying me!. I get a really really dry mouth its horrible. Ow I feel so miseerable!. 

Ive Had a good valentines day other than that, hope to enjoy the rest of my day maybe if these back cramping stops and the tight tummy stops.

xx


----------



## girl friday

oh my god! Babies coming more than 2 weeks early is scary! I'm planning on working till 38+1 so my LO better stay put till 38+2! lol

I've been washing baby clothes today - just the newborn and 0-3 months stuff for now. Will move onto the other stuff when i have more drying space!

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am not bothering washing the 3-6 months stuff til he will need it. No sense in it sitting there getting "dirty" I am waiting so it is nice and fresh to be worn


----------



## jay.92

I thought my waters had gone last week, I got told to put a pad on and go straight in. I was so relieved when I found out everything was fine. 

Had a horrible midwife when I was there but I just wanted to know my baby was fine and she was okay so thats all I cared about


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> blondenk- shivering can be an early sign of labour and so is nausea. Especially if accompanied by pains. It may be in the cards for you in the next few days.
> 
> i am so thrilled hivechild had her baby, she was due same day as me. :D

We can only hope! The nausea is still coming and going, haven't thrown up since though, although I'm not sure there is much in there to throw up. Have kept my Jello down though! 

Maybe I'm just going crazy but my bump is rock hard. Not hard and then going soft like BH, just constantly hard. Anyone else had this or know what it might be?


----------



## jay.92

Maybe I'm just going crazy but my bump is rock hard. Not hard and then going soft like BH, just constantly hard. Anyone else had this or know what it might be?[/QUOTE]

Ive got the rock solid bump, always hard and then goes harder at times


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Wow! Congrats to Hivechild! Amazing


----------



## CocoaOne

So. Tired. All. The. Time.

And still got 3 weeks left at work. Eurgh!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

CocoaOne said:


> So. Tired. All. The. Time.
> 
> And still got 3 weeks left at work. Eurgh!

:hug: hun. I know how you feel. I don't get to start my leave until the little man gets here!


----------



## CocoaOne

blondeNklutzi said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> So. Tired. All. The. Time.
> 
> And still got 3 weeks left at work. Eurgh!
> 
> :hug: hun. I know how you feel. I don't get to start my leave until the little man gets here!Click to expand...

Oh that's harsh! I hope he comes sooner rather than later :hugs:

I've had a relatively easy pregnancy too, so thankful that I've not been suffering as much as others. Got Physio on Tuesday for my SPD - it's calmed down loads since I saw the midwife and started keeping my knees together all the time, so I feel a bit bad about taking the appointment when someone else could have the slot. But then I think - mine might get worse yet, so I should go and then at least I know what to do if it flares up again. 

Seems weird that a lot of you are term now (and having their LOs like hivechild!) - it still seems like I've got AGES to go! I can't even contemplate that she'll come between 37-40 weeks though, I'm so convinced she'll be late, and I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I'll be induced. I don't know why, probably because out of all my friends 90% at least have gone overdue. Oh well.... not much you can do but :coffee:


----------



## mummypeanut

jay.92 said:


> Maybe I'm just going crazy but my bump is rock hard. Not hard and then going soft like BH, just constantly hard. Anyone else had this or know what it might be?

Ive got the rock solid bump, always hard and then goes harder at times[/QUOTE]

baby is most likely just running out of space! xx


----------



## rwhite

Just popped on here to update and wow, congrats to Hivechild!! :D :yipee: Well done hun, can't wait to read your birth story! It really does make you realise that there's not much longer to go...and I can't wait hehe.

How is everybody feeling? I have the most awful heartburn, I wish somebody would put me out of my misery :rofl: Somebody being little Ollie, but somehow I feel I have a few weeks yet... c'monnn, drop for mummy ;)


----------



## tiger

Omg I don't come on for a few hours n there is another march baby!!!!!! Wow I so hope I go early but i'm convinced I won't cuz everyone thinks I will lol .
Btw...... :dance: :happydance: full term :happydance: :dance:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hivechild
im so happy im 36wks today only a week till full term, 
rather sore after today though spent 90min in the car going down to littlehampton this morning then didnt do much down there ( i personally didnt see the point in the trip tbh but DH wanted to go ) then came home again and so stiff and sore, DS dropped a bottle of wine on his foot this evening which for a while had me convinced he had broken his foot but he seemed to recover ok and it hasnt brusied up although it is a bit swollen but he was walking on it ok before he went to bed so i'll see what its like in the morning, anyway that scared me silly and ment that the lovely meal DH cooked got cold while we dealt with it then ive just be sat watching tv eating my chocolates. 
Im so anxious about who will watch ds when i go into labour though, im betting on going late as much as i want a 38wker its likely to be more like 41, anyway im desperately trying to get my little sister out from NZ but will need my parents to pay her ticket and they havent gotten back to me, they are sending my Mum to NZ from Australia at the end of April for my older sister whos due then so i can understand money is probably tight but im strapped for cash as is my younger sister so we are pinning all hopes on them or winning the lottery,


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg!! :dance: x


----------



## lynnikins

MiissMuffet said:


> omg!! :dance: x

whats so exciting??


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> omg!! :dance: x
> 
> whats so exciting??Click to expand...

3rd march baby!


----------



## tiger

its scary isnt it! i just realised we are half way through february... im so excited! i had such a lifelike drink last night about the labour and birth and then my OH and i holding him. it was unbelievably real!! i woke up sooo happy and then realised it was a dream and i started crying. :( feels like my body wants me to get sooo excited just to laugh at me lol


----------



## jay.92

Ah please help me out girls and tell me what this is, I've been having cramping pains since around 10.15 they sometimes get really bad I've cried, the only way I can cope with the pain is by sitting on the toliet or bouncing on my ball. I also feel sick the pains in my back aswel. 

My tummys been tight all dAy and I've had the odd shooting pain. 
I'm not sure if this is just braxton hicks or what this is any idea please help


----------



## MiissMuffet

Tiger- You had a lifelike drink?? :rofl:
lol I've had dreams like that too and woke up upset coz I still have to wait for it.

Jay.92- I had really sore tummy on Saturday BHs every 5-10 mins and they squeezed real tight and they hurt they made me cry and the pains would shoot over my bump and into my back. It was quite intense. This happend all afternoon and then went away, I've had them since but not as intense as saturday, so i was thinking maybe this is our bodies just preparing. or maybe it is what the "false labour" fuss is about :shrug: I never called my midwife coz they slowed down and went away. i figured if it was the real thing they wouldve stayed regular and got stronger. Glad they went away though i still got a couple weeks atleast till she is fully cooked!

My RLT arrived today. I thought it would be red lol but its more brown. And must i say it is the most revolting thing i have ever tasted! :sick:
x


----------



## tiger

Ive had alot of cramping pains also but not as bad as what you have. Maybe try going for a warm bath? If they are just BH'S they should ease off. If they don't call your hospital/labour ward and see what they think, they migt just give you the whole have a bath, walk around spiel... If the pains get any worse i would give them a call also. im sorry im not much help. sending lots of hugs your way and I hope they ease off for you, or turn out to be something ! :hugs:


----------



## tiger

MiissMuffet said:


> Tiger- You had a lifelike drink?? :rofl:
> lol I've had dreams like that too and woke up upset coz I still have to wait for it.
> 
> Jay.92- I had really sore tummy on Saturday BHs every 5-10 mins and they squeezed real tight and they hurt they made me cry and the pains would shoot over my bump and into my back. It was quite intense. This happend all afternoon and then went away, I've had them since but not as intense as saturday, so i was thinking maybe this is our bodies just preparing. or maybe it is what the "false labour" fuss is about :shrug: I never called my midwife coz they slowed down and went away. i figured if it was the real thing they wouldve stayed regular and got stronger. Glad they went away though i still got a couple weeks atleast till she is fully cooked!
> 
> My RLT arrived today. I thought it would be red lol but its more brown. And must i say it is the most revolting thing i have ever tasted! :sick:
> x

:dohh::dohh::dohh::blush::blush::blush: Oh dear, there is my pregnancy brain again! i read over that post like 3 times before i posted it too! i cant believe i didnt pick up on that! Well Im officially an idiot :wacko: .
Try the RLT with honey, and lots of it! thats the only way i can drink it. Or make a bit of it and put it in the fridge then drink it with lemonade, someone else told me that and its not great, but its not horrible either, and if it works, it works!


----------



## MiissMuffet

It's got honey in it :dohh: Maybe I should only make like half a cup of water in it. itd still have the smae about of tea in it just alot stronger but that way i could just like block my nose and skull it back lol!

It's really wierd coz I bought it online with my debit plus card and the money hasnt come out of my account. i keep checking but it hasnt come out and then i find the tea in my letter box. I am broke for the rest of the week and the money for it is just sitting there. I dont know what to do. Surely they wouldntve sent it without recieveing the money 1st??


----------



## tiger

Mine doesnt have honey in it. Thats odd lol. Yeh, towards the end of it, its usually stronger so i just skull that bit lol. And we are meant to drink 3 or 4 cups a day! Ive just made my 2nd lol.
Maybe they wanted to make sure you received it first? :shrug: Im not sure. Maybe they ive you like a day or two to call and complain if something is wrong with it and if you dont then they take the money out? Thats what happens when i get my milk and bread etc delivered


----------



## MiissMuffet

no no i mean my cup that i have sitting in here has honey in it! Meaning i made my tea then i put honey in it lol!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> It's got honey in it :dohh: Maybe I should only make like half a cup of water in it. itd still have the smae about of tea in it just alot stronger but that way i could just like block my nose and skull it back lol!
> 
> It's really wierd coz I bought it online with my debit plus card and the money hasnt come out of my account. i keep checking but it hasnt come out and then i find the tea in my letter box. I am broke for the rest of the week and the money for it is just sitting there. I dont know what to do. Surely they wouldntve sent it without recieveing the money 1st??

OT, but found some sleep suits for you on trademe - first one for example has scratch mitts on :) x
https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Ca...r=1&82=7106&selected_83=8418&83=8418&130=&54=


----------



## tiger

Oh lol, im sorry, i honestly dont know whats wrong with me today :( I cant do anything right! lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> It's got honey in it :dohh: Maybe I should only make like half a cup of water in it. itd still have the smae about of tea in it just alot stronger but that way i could just like block my nose and skull it back lol!
> 
> It's really wierd coz I bought it online with my debit plus card and the money hasnt come out of my account. i keep checking but it hasnt come out and then i find the tea in my letter box. I am broke for the rest of the week and the money for it is just sitting there. I dont know what to do. Surely they wouldntve sent it without recieveing the money 1st??
> 
> OT, but found some sleep suits for you on trademe - first one for example has scratch mitts on :) x
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Ca...r=1&82=7106&selected_83=8418&83=8418&130=&54=Click to expand...

Aah thanku! i got heaps of sleepsuits just none with the mittens attatched!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I cant find the one with scratch mits :dohh: x


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> I cant find the one with scratch mits :dohh: x

Sorry, I lied, not the first one! The second one :dohh:
https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear/Clothing/Pyjamas/Newborn/auction-271850278.htm

And this one - it closes real soon! 
https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear/Clothing/Pyjamas/Newborn/auction-271348878.htm


----------



## rwhite

And this amazingly cute one - https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear/Clothing/Pyjamas/Newborn/auction-271763018.htm

Why do the girl babies get all the cutest clothes :rofl: Oh, and the mitt part is just how the sleeves fold over :thumbup: It's meant to work though


----------



## aflight84

I was told ones with mits were best the nicest ones I've found are from next £12 for 3!! X


----------



## mummydee

morning girls!!

I actually got a WHOLE SIX HOURS unbroken sleep last nighy before having to get up for a wee - and then I fell straight back to sleep for another TWO! epic!!!!

I needed it though - its half term here this week, which means DD is off prechool all week - come Saturday I'll be knackered!

Is anyone in the UK here going to the Baby Show @ Excel?


----------



## lynnikins

morning girls, 

hows jay.92? doing she hasnt posted since she was sounding like she was having early labour signs?
I slept better than I have for a few nights but still could have done with 4 more hours lol, Mummydee I was going to go to the Babyshow but im saving every penny now for if my sister comes over


----------



## rwhite

Hiya ladies :)

OH and I went for the hospital tour tonight - the rooms are just lovely. Private rooms with dimmer switches, a deep circular birthing pool in the corner of the room with metal supports to lean on or to pull yourself up on, a nice big leather chair for OH to have a rest, a separate bathroom with shower...really brings it home that there's not much time left now!! But really nice to see the areas of the hospital, so that it won't be all new and daunting when the day arrives.

Who else has been for theirs? They also showed us where the neo natal ward was, it's really close by which must be handy.
x


----------



## lynnikins

rwhite, 
i havent seen the main delivery suite at my hospital as i gave birth last time in the MW centre and plan to do so again so not worried,


----------



## mummydee

Need your opinions on our name choice please girls....

we're about 90% decided on Callum for the first name

but middle names we arent sure which way round to have them... it'll either be:

Callum John Richard (Primett is the surname pronounced prim-it)
Callum Richard John

which way do you think sounds best?


----------



## tiger

think callum Richard John has a ring to it :)


----------



## Sparky0207

mummydee - I personally think Richard John, but see what others say!

Im getting so fed up now! 4th night running it was after 3am when I got to sleep and even then it was crappy sleep :(

Anyone else getting really fed up? xxx


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> rwhite,
> i havent seen the main delivery suite at my hospital as i gave birth last time in the MW centre and plan to do so again so not worried,

Ooh, a MW centre sounds nice and peaceful :thumbup: Are you going to have your lil man there with you, or will he come meet his little brother or sister once they're born? x



mummydee said:


> Callum John Richard (Primett is the surname pronounced prim-it)
> Callum Richard John
> 
> which way do you think sounds best?

Callum Richard John :thumbup: Callum is a great name, too :)



Sparky0207 said:


> Anyone else getting really fed up? xxx

Ooh meee! :rofl: Getting to sleep is becoming a problem, and have just started getting back pain in the last few days. Some of them have been crampy lower back pain, so got me almost hopeful (naughty, I know).. And of course it's difficult getting comfy as I'm sure you'll agree :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> rwhite,
> i havent seen the main delivery suite at my hospital as i gave birth last time in the MW centre and plan to do so again so not worried,
> 
> Ooh, a MW centre sounds nice and peaceful :thumbup: Are you going to have your lil man there with you, or will he come meet his little brother or sister once they're born? x
> 
> 
> 
> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Callum John Richard (Primett is the surname pronounced prim-it)
> Callum Richard John
> 
> which way do you think sounds best?Click to expand...
> 
> Callum Richard John :thumbup: Callum is a great name, too :)
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky0207 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting really fed up? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh meee! :rofl: Getting to sleep is becoming a problem, and have just started getting back pain in the last few days. Some of them have been crampy lower back pain, so got me almost hopeful (naughty, I know).. And of course it's difficult getting comfy as I'm sure you'll agree :(Click to expand...

how do u do multiple quotes in one post? you have 3- how do u do that? lol


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> rwhite,
> i havent seen the main delivery suite at my hospital as i gave birth last time in the MW centre and plan to do so again so not worried,
> 
> Ooh, a MW centre sounds nice and peaceful :thumbup: Are you going to have your lil man there with you, or will he come meet his little brother or sister once they're born? x
> 
> 
> 
> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Callum John Richard (Primett is the surname pronounced prim-it)
> Callum Richard John
> 
> which way do you think sounds best?Click to expand...
> 
> Callum Richard John :thumbup: Callum is a great name, too :)
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky0207 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting really fed up? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh meee! :rofl: Getting to sleep is becoming a problem, and have just started getting back pain in the last few days. Some of them have been crampy lower back pain, so got me almost hopeful (naughty, I know).. And of course it's difficult getting comfy as I'm sure you'll agree :(Click to expand...
> 
> how do u do multiple quotes in one post? you have 3- how do u do that? lolClick to expand...

I open the 'quotes' in tabs then copy and paste in to one reply :haha: I'm not sure whether there's an easier way to do it, if there is I feel like a douche hehe


----------



## MiissMuffet

Like this? 







> i havent seen the main delivery suite at my hospital as i gave birth last time in the MW centre and plan to do so again so not worried,
> Ooh, a MW centre sounds nice and peaceful Are you going to have your lil man there with you, or will he come meet his little brother or sister once they're born? x
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mummydee View Post
> Callum John Richard (Primett is the surname pronounced prim-it)
> Callum Richard John
> 
> which way do you think sounds best?
> Callum Richard John Callum is a great name, too
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sparky0207 View Post
> Anyone else getting really fed up? xxx
> Ooh meee! Getting to sleep is becoming a problem, and have just started getting back pain in the last few days. Some of them have been crampy lower back pain, so got me almost hopeful (naughty, I know).. And of course it's difficult getting comfy as I'm sure you'll agree

hehe



> OT, but found some sleep suits for you on trademe - first one for example has scratch mitts on x
> 
> did it do it that time maybe
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Cate...=8418&130=&54=


----------



## BabyHaines

I agree with 'Callum Richard John'. What a wonderfully regal sounding name!!
Richard John, like an olde English king!! I like!! xxxx


----------



## mummydee

Thanks girls....

Richard is Dh's dads name and John is my dad's name so we wanted them both! It was just a first name we struggled with - D suggested Callum and although I wasnt keen at first, its really grown on me!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i thought callum john richard, but now i've thought about it callum richard john sounds just as good. Either way they are both lovely :thumbup: x


----------



## CocoaOne

Callum Richard John


----------



## Emskins

I like Callum Richard John as well...has a nice ring to it...


----------



## gemini xo

Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:

x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the safe arrival hun, go spend every min with him we can wait for the bs till you have him home with you :yipee:


rwhite, DS wont be there for the birth of this baby unless i end up with an unexpected homebirth lol he will come up after mummy looks decent enough not to scare him half to death


----------



## CocoaOne

gemini xo said:


> Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:
> 
> x

Congratulations! Glad you're both doing well. 

Can't believe the 4th March baby is here already!


----------



## mummydee

OMG all the March babies seem to be arriving early!! congrats Gemini! xxx


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats Gemini! Hope you're both doing well!!

xx


----------



## girl friday

gemini xo said:


> Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:
> 
> x

Congrats! Hope you can bring him home soon!

x


----------



## Erised

Congrats Gemini!! Hope your little one will continue to do well and will be allowed home soon =)

I guess that makes Hivechild the 4th, not 3rd. Things are definitely getting so much closer for all of us now. 

Had my midwife appointment this morning. The 'labour chat' was pretty much along the lines of 'you should call us when y but not when x'. Took all of 3 minutes, but must admit we didn't have any questions or anything anyway. Blood pressure is still brilliant, weight still has me scared for life and urine is all clear & fine (first time they checked this time). Appointments are now weekly, it's odd to think that this -could- have been my last appointment really though. Anyways ... little one is still head down and has actually moved down now into my pelvis. Last appointment she was still floating about in my stomach somewhere, now she's into position. They don't check in 5ths of engaged-ness over here I don't think, they just check whether she's in the pelvis but able to move/be lifted out or if she's 'stuck'. At the moment she can still be lifted out, which I'm guessing would be either 1/5 or 2/5 engaged. 

Certain she started moving down properly on Saturday. As soon as I set a foot out of the door on Sat to walk to the supermarket I could feel stabbing pains in my cervix that lasted which each step I took. That evening the same happened again when I was laying in bed reading a book, baby was super active at the time as well and I could feel her wriggle down. Sunday I didn't notice a thing, and today on the way to the midwife the stabbing pains started again when walking, but only for a couple of minutes. Annoying as they are (they slow you down, so I was 5 minutes late) I'm really grateful for them because at least now I can stop worrying about labour starting without her being engaged! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## greenlady

Wow congratulations gemini! I wonder if the trend of early march babies will continue. There is supposed to be a full moon on the last day of February...


----------



## Kerrie-x

gemini xo said:


> Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:
> 
> x

Congratulations xxx


----------



## mummydee

everyone keeps telling me I am going to go early and it scares the crap out of me! I've had this feeling of an early baby myself since about 14wks, and now a couple of people have told me they think I'll have a feb baby *gulp* I really hope not!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

gemini xo said:


> Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:
> 
> x

Awww congratulations hun, hope all is well and you get to all go home soon :) xx xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> everyone keeps telling me I am going to go early and it scares the crap out of me! I've had this feeling of an early baby myself since about 14wks, and now a couple of people have told me they think I'll have a feb baby *gulp* I really hope not!!

Ive just seen your signature "i've met them" lol didnt half make me laugh!

Im sure you will be fine hun, I dont reckon you will be too early. Although Knowing my luck you will go before me!

I like the name Callum Richard John, sounds very regal and british :) xx


----------



## jay.92

Morning Everyone, Thanks for the advice early this morning really needed the reasurance. Pains are still happening, got really bad back ache still pains calmed down around 4am finally got into bed at 4.45ish and still didnt get any sleep was iin sooo much pain only way I could ease the pain was walking but that made it worse at times or sitting on the toilet helped with the pain. 

Stopped feeling sick, around 4ish as well felt like I was going to pass out though my head was spinning got blurred vision, was swaying felt so weak!. but Im over that now.

Drinking energy drink this morning feel so tired. I dont think this is anything still so im not worried Ive either got a bug or maybe it is labour. 

xx


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Gemini! Glad to hear you are all doing well, hope you can bring home bubs soon!


----------



## mummydee

jay.92 said:


> Morning Everyone, Thanks for the advice early this morning really needed the reasurance. Pains are still happening, got really bad back ache still pains calmed down around 4am finally got into bed at 4.45ish and still didnt get any sleep was iin sooo much pain only way I could ease the pain was walking but that made it worse at times or sitting on the toilet helped with the pain.
> 
> Stopped feeling sick, around 4ish as well felt like I was going to pass out though my head was spinning got blurred vision, was swaying felt so weak!. but Im over that now.
> 
> Drinking energy drink this morning feel so tired. I dont think this is anything still so im not worried Ive either got a bug or maybe it is labour.
> 
> xx


is it constant pain hon or are there definite peaks and troughs?! xx


----------



## KarrierBag

Well, wish me luck! I'm off to hospital to be scanned and if fluid level still low, will be induced at 37 weeks (I've just realised that is next week! Eeeek!!!)

Will update when home, but these consultant appointments always take hours.. The actual appointments don't but the waiting about does :(!

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck KarrierBag!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oooh congrats gemini, i will update the 1st page :dance: 

I hope this is labour for you jay92 :hugs:

erised- I get the shooting pains and massive pressure and was told last night he is only just engaged :nope:, she "reckons 4/5" So I assume that means 4/5 palpable. My husband thought it was 4/5 engaged and he said "oooh wont be long now" bless him, he's been reading. But i explained that if she felt the 1st time and thought he may still be free then felt better when i laid flatter and said 4/5 that doesnt mean 4/5 engaged lol plus she said "he is only JUST engaged"

Ok so if any of you know my story https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-just-ask-your-advice-then-update-pg-4-a.html you know that I have had leaking discharge and tbh I was starting to convince myself it was waters leaking since I was looking all over the internet and it just kept giving me more reason to beleive it was. So I got checked and it wasnt waters. The details are in the thread but I basically had to force them to check me for peace of mind. They did an exam on me and it was sore because the little thing stretches your hoo ha but i just thought "thats nothing compared to what i'll deal with in a few weeks" :wacko: But I dont even think my cervix is dilating or anything. How the heck is this baby ever gonna arrive on time when he is only just a little engaged and my cervix is doing sweet FA! :(

Anyway I hope all of you are well and who knows i may log on tomorrow to see another wee lamb born as has happened today and yesterday. All boys so far... come on pink and yellow bumps!! :flower:


----------



## girl friday

Good luck!
x


----------



## lynnikins

DM2, your body will do it all when its time for baby to arrive hun and it can happen quickly so dont worry about not having signs

jay92, hun i would call the delivery suite at your hospital for advice caus its been ages now and if it was a bug then it would have changed by now,


----------



## CormacksGirl

gemini xo said:


> Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:
> 
> x

Congrats!!!


----------



## julchen_79

Wow!!! Another early March lamb! It is really happening now. Congratulation Gemini! I am very happy everything is ok :happydance: :happydance: 

Hope everyone is feeling fab and had a great Valentines Day. We stayed in and had Crablegs 'n Steak, watched a movie after. It was so nice!


----------



## girl friday

The nursery furniture has arrived! :happydance:
I can't wait for DH to get home and my parents to come over tonight so we can build it all!

x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Good morning ladies! It seems everytime I log in we have a new Lamb! Congratulations Gemini!!!

Woke up this morning but couldn't heave myself out of bed for class. I'm being whiny and hormonal and in pain after yesterday and OH is taking it like a champ. It doesn't help that one of my calves is hurting so much after a cramp I had a couple days ago that I can barely walk and have been that way since Saturday. I really thought yesterday that we might have a baby by today since I was having such weird symptoms, etc, but apparently he still has no interest in being born...bleh. 

I don't think I shall go to work today either...I work a retail job and am on my feet a lot and walking just doesn't sound appealing right now. Can't believe I have to wait until THURSDAY to see my dr!


----------



## jj-rabbit

:wohoo: another early lamb! Congratulations Gemini x


----------



## jj-rabbit

KarrierBag said:


> Well, wish me luck! I'm off to hospital to be scanned and if fluid level still low, will be induced at 37 weeks (I've just realised that is next week! Eeeek!!!)
> 
> Will update when home, but these consultant appointments always take hours.. The actual appointments don't but the waiting about does :(!
> 
> xx

Good luck hun x


----------



## Seity

Congrats Gemini! Yikes, you were due around the same date as me. We're not even close to ready for our little one yet. Good thing he seems quite content to stay where he is. I've got my 36 week appointment today. Actually, should head out in just a few minutes. Going to get a growth scan and the standard strep B test today. I'm excited to see how our baby is doing. :happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

Wow another March baby already. Congrats Gemini! Have all of the babies been boys thus far? Wonder who our first girl will be?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Miis muffet and tiger- must be different red tea here in UK. I get mine at holland and barret as I know a lot of women here do and it is quite good. If you dont like fruit tea, you wouldnt like it but it tastes nice like regular fruit tea. it has apple in it as well yummy. It is red here, not brown. It is a shame that it doesnt taste nice for you because if you dread drinking it, you will probably skip a few cups. Maybe look for the tablets. they work just as well and are probably easier than just drinking tea that you hate :flower:

I am upping my intake from 1-2 cups to 3-4 cups starting today. i have already had my 2 cups and it is 5:30 so I should get in another cup or 2 by bedtime. I am also upping my intake of EPO from 2 to 4 today (orally) I have forgotten or have been too lazy to insert any the last several days so will hopefully remember tonight again. Since I am 38 weeks tomorrow I am kicking this stuff into high gear and will hopefully get hubby to dtd with me though he is soooooo tired from the new shifts he is on at work this week grrr We havent dtd in ages so it is hard to convince someone who is knackered to start now :lol: But he is keen to get LO out as well. I am buying a birthing ball this week so maybe that will help baby engage a bit more as well. I suppose I am officially giving bubs his 2 weeks eviction notice :lol: I dont want another 3 or 4 weeks! :hissy:


----------



## cupcake23

This thread goes so quick! It takes me ages to catch up and even then I feel like Ive missed loads! 

So congratulations for all the new mummies out there...hope all the babies are doing well.:flower:

I cant wait for misses to come out and I'm going to start doing everything I can to help her on her way, lol...still got til Thursday til I'm term so I'm hoping she will be a good girl and come early like her brother did (38wks) but knowing my luck she will be 2 weeks late!!!:wacko:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i dont want the 4 wks till im due let alone possibly 2 after that before they induce me, going to crack onto the understair cupboard tonight while dh is at the gym after dinner or if he doesnt go he can help me caus my RLT and EPO are in the back of the cupboard and theres a load of junk in the way


----------



## Seity

Ok, wow. I did not expect to hear that my boy was 4/5th engaged! That's -1 station in US terms. Apparently, I'm one of those lucky ladies who just doesn't feel it. I'm not feeling pressure down there and I don't have to pee more often, so I didn't expect he'd be so low. Growth scan shows he's doing just fine and they figure weighing in at just shy of 6 lbs, despite my fundal height still only measuring 32 cm.


----------



## PineappleHead

Seity said:


> Ok, wow. I did not expect to hear that my boy was 4/5th engaged! That's -1 station in US terms. Apparently, I'm one of those lucky ladies who just doesn't feel it. I'm not feeling pressure down there and I don't have to pee more often, so I didn't expect he'd be so low. Growth scan shows he's doing just fine and they figure weighing in at just shy of 6 lbs, despite my fundal height still only measuring 32 cm.

wow, very lucky that you didn't feel anything! I've been feeling tons of pressure and no one's even told me if my LO is engaged or not. :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

same here pineapple head... so much sore pressure and LO is only 1/5 engaged. My mw says it is our hips/pelvis spreading for LO to engage which is strange since i always said i have "child bearing hips" lol So the pain may not be LO engaging, but the pelvic muscles spreading... although it feels like i have a grapefruit between my legs!


----------



## CocoaOne

Good news Seity! You've had the luckiest/easiest pregnancy ever!


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Heya!! 
My C-Section is booked for the 24th of Feb!! xxx 
was due on march 2nd 2010 x


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> same here pineapple head... so much sore pressure and LO is only 1/5 engaged. My mw says it is our hips/pelvis spreading for LO to engage which is strange since i always said i have "child bearing hips" lol So the pain may not be LO engaging, but the pelvic muscles spreading... although it feels like i have a grapefruit between my legs!

I feel like I've got a grapefruit between my legs as well!! omg... it's just unbearable some days. My doctor says it's just round ligament pains from my pelvis stretching but my mom thinks it's my LO pushing down trying to engage cause it hurts the worst when I'm not doing anything. I think at my OB appointment tomorrow they're actually gonna check my cervix so we'll see. :shrug:

Good news: I got my travel system today!! :yipee: My aunt had ordered it for DH and I and it finally came today (talk about cutting it close, huh?) :rofl: I've installed the car seat in my car and I'll let DH figure out the stroller. :haha: I have no idea how to assemble it. 

Hanna, that's exciting news- you'll be meeting your little one very soon!! :dance:


----------



## BabyHaines

xhannahxbanan said:


> Heya!!
> My C-Section is booked for the 24th of Feb!! xxx
> was due on march 2nd 2010 x

Excellent news!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay gemini :dance:

Due the same day as me!! :shock: Makes it so much more exciting. :happydance:
xx


----------



## rwhite

gemini xo said:


> Girls, I had my little boy on saturday morning at 5:02am, when into labour early hours friday morning without knowing until went into hospital to be told I was 4-5cm dilated. He was 4 weeks & 4 days early, 5lb 4oz and is in SBCU at the minute. Doing great! Can't believe how in love I am with him, he's just perfect :cloud9:. Will update you all soon with birth story just going back down hospital to see him, can't wait to bring him home!! :happydance:
> 
> x

Congrats hun!! That's so exciting :dance: You were due the same day as me, eek! I'd secretly love for my little man to come now...apart from the fact that he'd have to go in to the neonatal ward. Can't wait to see piccies xx



lynnikins said:


> rwhite, DS wont be there for the birth of this baby unless i end up with an unexpected homebirth lol he will come up after mummy looks decent enough not to scare him half to death

:rofl:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aaaah, ladies after my whole "nothing is happening this baby is never gonna be born" depression lately it felt funny when I stood up earlier. Had to go to the bathroom and when I wiped its super obvious that either I'm losing my mucus plug or my baby is blowing snot bubbles! I know that sounds gross but it looks like snot! 

Ok, sorry that was way TMI but I'm super super excited because even if that doesn't mean labor is right around the corner it at least means SOMETHING is happening, right? Oh and my dr. told me it is ok to feel around for my cervix as long as my hands are clean and I did...still no change dilation/effacement wise from what I can tell (of course i'm not a doc or a mw!) and cervix is still high but it does seem like it might be moving a little and through the top of my vaginal wall I can feel his head! I know its his head, it wasn't ever there before and its way up past where my pubic bone and everything is! I'm in a much better mood, who would have thought that panty snot would make me this happy?!?


----------



## tiger

Blondenklutzi- :rofl: I just laughed so hard I nearly choked!!!! I'm the same, I freaked out last week with the panty snot thing ( :blush: ) cuz it really does look like snot!! It's horrible lol yet exciting cuz something is actually happening, I got told ur mucus plug has red in it but I'm guessing not always obviously ?
Dm2- we must have it different cuz ours is definately brown! Lol n doent taste nice, I think I will go with the capsules.
Congrats Gemini- (I'm a Gemini hehe) I really hope this trend of early bubs or early boys sticks! Oh to be so lucky....


----------



## DueMarch2nd

wow blondenk thats great! i long for the days of panty snot lol i am so upset every time i wipe and it is clear :( I cant reach my cervix at all and it is funny to see me try lol i can get my fingers in enough to insert my epo but thats it. Oooh, speaking of which i gotta remember, i will be going to sleep soon


----------



## julchen_79

how exciting for you girls!! all these little symptoms...i did not notice anything yet at all. tomorrow is my 38 week appointment where the doc will check my cervix and IF i am favorable he will do a sweep. have been inserting 2 EPO capsules for a week now so lets hope it did something. i am excited on one hand but on the other one i almost sure it did nothing. just don't feel like i am going to have a baby any time soon. oh and i have a bet going...he says i am going to be late for sure.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

This CTS has gotten worse, it comes and goes, and was actually better yesterday but it is up to my elbows and so freaking sore!! I took 2 paracetamol with no luck :nope: It is already impossible to get comfy for sleep and add to it the sore arms which means laying on either side is a chore. It is even sore to type right now :cry:


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> This CTS has gotten worse, it comes and goes, and was actually better yesterday but it is up to my elbows and so freaking sore!! I took 2 paracetamol with no luck :nope: It is already impossible to get comfy for sleep and add to it the sore arms which means laying on either side is a chore. It is even sore to type right now :cry:

Try to elevate your arm above your head - that should give you a bit relieve. You can also try to ice it a bit. Unfortunately there is not much else that you can do right now. Hang in there DM2!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PineappleHead

julchen_79 said:


> how exciting for you girls!! all these little symptoms...i did not notice anything yet at all. tomorrow is my 38 week appointment where the doc will check my cervix and IF i am favorable he will do a sweep. have been inserting 2 EPO capsules for a week now so lets hope it did something. i am excited on one hand but on the other one i almost sure it did nothing. just don't feel like i am going to have a baby any time soon. oh and i have a bet going...he says i am going to be late for sure.

sending you labor dust :dust: so you win the bet!! 

DM2, I hope things get better for you hon :hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

PineappleHead said:


> sending you labor dust :dust: so you win the bet!!
> 
> DM2, I hope things get better for you hon :hugs:

Awww, thank you! We all have a date picked...even my 6 year old stepdaughter. The winner will get a big Blizzard *yummy*


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> wow blondenk thats great! i long for the days of panty snot lol i am so upset every time i wipe and it is clear :( I cant reach my cervix at all and it is funny to see me try lol i can get my fingers in enough to insert my epo but thats it. Oooh, speaking of which i gotta remember, i will be going to sleep soon

Lol, I say mine has moved down because I can just now barely reach it!
Hope your CTS is better soon hon!

On another topic, my BH have magically started again. I have read that some women start losing their mucus plug and go into labor within hours afterward, and I don't really expect that to be me, but I at least hope things will get moving over the next couple days!


----------



## lynnikins

norning ladies, im up early to say goodbye to dh before he goes off for his half day at work and i needed to pee or thought i did till i tryed lol, anyway im up now and not going back upstiars till half 8 when i have to get ds up. going to sit here and enjoy a quiet cup of tea


----------



## BabyHaines

I have been up most of the night :(
I am very tired. I have had a 'runny tummy' sorry - TMI and bloody backache all night.
Have MW at 12.25, but feel like crap :(


----------



## mummydee

morning girls...

still wetting myself at "panty snot" - lovely description! hope that means things are progressing for you blonde!

babyhaines, hugs for being up most of the night - I have too, but because DD wasnt well!


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh bless her - hope she's feeling better??

I feel so tired. I may even have to ask a neighbour to walk the dog. Can't muster the energy and feel very uncomfortable too. Soooo glad I have MW too xxxx


----------



## rwhite

BabyHaines said:


> I have been up most of the night :(
> I am very tired. I have had a 'runny tummy' sorry - TMI and bloody backache all night.
> Have MW at 12.25, but feel like crap :(

:thumbup: Hope this is the start of something for you! Sounds like it could be.. :hugs:


----------



## enola

:hugs: for the ladies who can't sleep - me too! I feel like I'm 'in training' for the weeks ahead, as I have really good sleep for a couple of hours and then I'm awake again. I suffered badly from insomnia as a teen so it feels like that again, I'm quite used to it :D I just find it disconcerts people when they get an email or text from me at 5am!!! :haha:
Never mind! Hope everyone is feeling well today. Labour dust to those who are full term :)
Haha I was convinced I would have a 'pancake baby' as I had a dream awhile ago...hmmm methinks this is unlikely (and still early, of course!).


----------



## mummydee

BabyHaines said:


> Oh bless her - hope she's feeling better??
> 
> I feel so tired. I may even have to ask a neighbour to walk the dog. Can't muster the energy and feel very uncomfortable too. Soooo glad I have MW too xxxx


thanks hon, dont really know whats up with her, she wont eat and keeps bringing up phlegm and stuff, she's very whingey and stroppy too - all making a joyful day for me no doubt!!!

hope your neighbour walks the dog for you!!!


----------



## thechaosismex

I want a pancake baby :(

If not I will eat enough today that I will explode so she will have no choice but to come out...!


----------



## MiissMuffet

whats up with all this pancake talk today? Pancakes are my favourite but i have not had any today... should i have? :haha: x


----------



## JessiHD

MiissMuffet said:


> whats up with all this pancake talk today? Pancakes are my favourite but i have not had any today... should i have? :haha: x

It's Shrove Tuesday a.k.a. Pancake day! A day we all in pancakes because of something to do with the Christian Church but mainly because we all like eating pancakes. I have a stomach upset today but hoping I will be ok later so my OH can make me pancakes for dinner as they are his speciality.


----------



## jj-rabbit

thechaosismex said:


> I want a pancake baby :(
> 
> If not I will eat enough today that I will explode so she will have no choice but to come out...!

Ha ha ha made me laugh hun! Ooh i'd forgot it was pancake day today mmmmmmm x


----------



## CormacksGirl

38 weeks today!!!:happydance: So not long to go!!!!:happydance: Yipeee. Mind you I'm getting increasingly uncomfy.:nope: The aches and pains go from my hips to my knees!!!! Oh well never mind!!!:happydance:


----------



## jj-rabbit

CormacksGirl said:


> 38 weeks today!!!:happydance: So not long to go!!!!:happydance: Yipeee. Mind you I'm getting increasingly uncomfy.:nope: The aches and pains go from my hips to my knees!!!! Oh well never mind!!!:happydance:

How exciting hun!! I'm 36 today :happydance: I feel like he is never going to arrive though. xx


----------



## CormacksGirl

jj-rabbit said:


> CormacksGirl said:
> 
> 
> 38 weeks today!!!:happydance: So not long to go!!!!:happydance: Yipeee. Mind you I'm getting increasingly uncomfy.:nope: The aches and pains go from my hips to my knees!!!! Oh well never mind!!!:happydance:
> 
> How exciting hun!! I'm 36 today :happydance: I feel like he is never going to arrive though. xxClick to expand...

I know how you feel! Still can't believe I'm this close, but at the same time still feels like an eternity away!!!lol:hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

I want a pancake day baby too! But preferably tonight so I can have some pancakes for dinner!! :)


Hope you're listening baby! lol xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Sparky- i thought you were in slow labour? How is it going?

Oooh I forgot it was pancake day too... although i dont want a pancake baby because today is my sisters birthday and we have FAR TOO MANY double birthdays in my family. Several on the same day and loads on one day before the other so with any luck my bubs gets his own time :) Plus there are 6 aquarius' in my immediate family so would like him to be a pisces (19 feb)

I had a very vivid dream about bubs last night. I had just had him and was showing him to people but he looked like 1 and could talk :haha: and we couldnt decide on a name, neither of us wanted our number 1 name choice, grrr i hope that isnt a sign, i do quite like the name


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> Sparky- i thought you were in slow labour? How is it going?
> 
> Oooh I forgot it was pancake day too... although i dont want a pancake baby because today is my sisters birthday and we have FAR TOO MANY double birthdays in my family. Several on the same day and loads on one day before the other so with any luck my bubs gets his own time :) Plus there are 6 aquarius' in my immediate family so would like him to be a pisces (19 feb)
> 
> I had a very vivid dream about bubs last night. I had just had him and was showing him to people but he looked like 1 and could talk :haha: and we couldnt decide on a name, neither of us wanted our number 1 name choice, grrr i hope that isnt a sign, i do quite like the name

 Hahahaha baby dreams are scary! I've had them every night for 5 days...last nights one involved me taking my newborn out of the pram and it coming up to my waist stood on the floor...BIG BABY!:wacko:


----------



## lynnikins

enola said:


> :hugs: for the ladies who can't sleep - me too! I feel like I'm 'in training' for the weeks ahead, as I have really good sleep for a couple of hours and then I'm awake again. I suffered badly from insomnia as a teen so it feels like that again, I'm quite used to it :D I just find it disconcerts people when they get an email or text from me at 5am!!! :haha:
> Never mind! Hope everyone is feeling well today. Labour dust to those who are full term :)
> Haha I was convinced I would have a 'pancake baby' as I had a dream awhile ago...hmmm methinks this is unlikely (and still early, of course!).

I suffered from insomnia as a teenager myself and the only time i ever sleep well is in early pregnancy i dont know why but the first 12 wks are bliss then i might as well give up trying to sleep completely, im definately going to get more sleep when this baby is outside me than inside caus i can go back to sleeping on my tummy, ( will a pillow under my tummy so im not directly on my boobs making puddles in the bed lol )


----------



## lynnikins

DH is at Tesco now getting me pancake mix caus im too lazy to make my own and other stuff for food today and when he gets back hes promised to change ds and put him to bed and we can have some peaceful childfree time, 

Anyone want a toddler ?


----------



## bubbly22

Hi
I'm due to have a boy on 30th march.

Please update your list. Thanks

bubbly22


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh Girls, i am so lazy today!! I need to motivate myself to get up and shower. Thats pretty lazy when you cant be bothered to shower lol But with hubby being on early shifts this week I wanna take advantage and go for a walk. Last thing i wanna do is walk by myself! So thats the plan for when he gets home, hopefully get things moving in the right direction for labour :) I have been so lazy lately I feel I owe it to myself to walk a bit and see if that helps AT ALL!

welcome bubbly22... another blue bump and already 4 blue bundles (cant exactly say blue babies that sounds awful!!)


----------



## Emskins

Hi ladies,

Lot of action going on in here today...welcome bubbly!

Well I had an eventful morning today. Firstly like many of you I was up half the night not able to sleep, soo frustrating as I can hear the cat snorning and my OH out cold beside me!

Anyways, I had a Dr appointment this morning at 7.45am...yuk! Got there and they hooked me to the machine that measures the baby heart rate and uterus tension for half an hour (it seems they have been doing this since baby was measuring small) anyway, the doctor was concerned about how fast the baby's heart rate was so she made me drink some water, did an ultrasound which showed bubs was still keeping up growth wise. After that they listened to the heartbeat with a doppler and it was still too fast for their liking so they told me to come back at 1pm to do it again! So after spending 2hrs there this morning, I came home, passed out for 1.5hrs and then headed back to the doctors, it is really cold here right now and I so didn't want to go back out in the cold and take trams accross town...

They hooked me up to the machine again for half and hour, bubs was moving around soo much the nurse had to keep coming back to move the sensor to pick the heart beat up again, anyway the doctor was pleased with the heart rate this time, she said that because the baby was soo active it also raised its heart beat and nothing to worry about!!Phew!

My doctor is away for the next 2 weeks, my next appointment with her is 2 days before my due date. I haven't even had an internal exam, I was kinda of expecting that today..but I guess as it wasn't my regualr doctor they are going to wait. In the meantime if I need a Dr I have to contact the stand in who I haven't met, the dr who saw me today was the partner of my doctor and I don't understand why she wouldn't be my contact especially as I saw her today and my notes are already there....my midwife is also away this week.....

Sorry for the long borng post ladies!

On a side note I bought, bananas, strawberries, blueberries and raspberries for our pancakes tonight, I am going to make the fluffy 'american' style ones..can't wait!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Happy Pancake Day March mums, I was all set to get started on pancakes today but since I've eaten a croissant with jam and cupcake already today perhaps I should ease off the sweet things :)

Had midwife today, baby has changed position from having back at my left side to my right now, still head down and 4/5s palpable. All well and we discussed my birthing plan and ways to get positioning correct. Also said to start sleeping on my right side now, perhaps cause babies back is at this side so his/her organs arent being squashed by me lying on the left. She also felt me having a BH as I lay on the table, I didnt notice to be honest though in the last couple of days I've been experiencing period type cramps, more sharp pains in the groin and looser bowel movements. So I think all in all things are progressing as normal. 

Hope everyone is well.x


----------



## vegasbaby

Good morning and happy Mardi Gras! Looks as though we are all having trouble sleeping these days. Every night when I go to bed I get some pretty sharp cramps and then BH that make my bump rock hard. Of course they haven't resulted in anything significant other than keeping me from sleeping. If that wasn't enough both of my hands are now going tingly at night. Oh well, not too much longer. I go see the dr tomorrow and hopefully she will have good news.


----------



## julchen_79

Good Morning Ladies - it is just after 8am here. This is the first time that I have heard about Pancake Day. Had no clue this even exists. I am so excited for my doctors appointment this afternoon - hopefully something is going into the right direction! Hope everyone is feeling alright.


----------



## PineappleHead

Morning ladies! Yall have me craving pancakes now! :rofl: I had no clue a pancake day even existed- that's awesome! :dance:

Had my 38 week MW appointment today. STILL no progress. I've been 1 cm dilated for the past 2 weeks. Also found out that my pelvis is narrow so if my lil boy does end up being a 10 pounder they will have to do a c section cause I won't be able to push him out :( But at least now I know there's actually a medical reason as to why I might need a section. I go back next Tuesday for another check. AND if I've not had Zander by March 1, I have a growth scan to see how big he is. I'm praying he comes before then.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

pineapplehead so does that mean they have changed their mind about a c section at 39 weeks? That is great if they have because there is no need to take bubs that early when he may not be that big and be perfectly fine for natural birth. Good Luck


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> pineapplehead so does that mean they have changed their mind about a c section at 39 weeks? That is great if they have because there is no need to take bubs that early when he may not be that big and be perfectly fine for natural birth. Good Luck

Yeah, now- if I've not had him by March 1 they're gonna do another growth scan. If he's looking like he's gonna be 10 pounds by my due date of March 3 then they're gonna do the c section @ 40 weeks. BUT if he's not measuring that big they're gonna let things go according to nature and I'll get to have him on my own. (TBH I really don't think he'll be that big-- those scans are always off)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thats great news! That is probably much less worry for you then. I hope he comes on his own or that he isnt as big as they think. You are right, the scans are way off and just ESTIMATED weights. I wonder why they dont do away with them medically altogether. By that I mean, relying on the estimated weights. It seems that there would be enough evidence to suggest their current way of measuring is off and either stop relying on it or get a more accurate system iykwim.


----------



## Emskins

When my sister was expecting my niece they told her that she was having an above average size baby, my poor sister was terrified as she is TINY, I mean turn sideways and disappear tiny, when my niece was born she was 6lbs even...not an above sized baby by any means, more like a small baby!!

The Dr told me today the estimated weight is 6lbs right now...taking it with a pinch of salt really!


----------



## PineappleHead

Yeah, if I even make it to March 1 without having Zander and they do the scan and say that he's measuring at 10 pounds, I'm gonna laugh when he comes out and he's only like 7 pounds! :rofl: :rofl: 
TBH I really don't think I'll make it that far though. At least I'm hoping not to. I'm ready to get him out! :haha:


----------



## Kel127

I had my 38 Week doctors appointment today. I still have no dialation and he said by cervix was still very thick. I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever.

The doctor was really rough during the internal exam because he couldn't tell whether the baby was head down. So now I'm bleeding. But I did get to have a quick ultrasound, and found out that my boy is head down and in "perfect" position for a vaginal delievery.


----------



## CormacksGirl

I've asked for a rough size/weight of Lo:baby: but no one will tell me! All I keep getting told is that all measurements are in keeping with my dates!!?:shrug: So I really don't have a clue what size LO is.:shrug: Although I have been told my bump is all baby!!!!:wacko:


----------



## PineappleHead

Kel127 said:


> I had my 38 Week doctors appointment today. I still have no dialation and he said by cervix was still very thick. I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever.
> 
> The doctor was really rough during the internal exam because he couldn't tell whether the baby was head down. So now I'm bleeding. But I did get to have a quick ultrasound, and found out that my boy is head down and in "perfect" position for a vaginal delievery.

aww hun, I'm keeping you in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Are you still bleeding?? That worries me!! 

Glad to hear he's head down. That's a good sign. Do tons of walking to encourage him to start coming out!


----------



## Kel127

Pineapplehead- glad to see they are putting off your c-section, and giving you more time to have Zander naturally!! I hope he is here before March 1st.

Yes, I'm still bleeding! I called the doctors office and they said some bleeding is normal, but to come back in if it doesn't stop soon. 
I have tried walking, sex ect, but I have a feeling he will be stubborn like his father, and won't come out till he wants too! My mom thinks its funny because she went almost a month overdue with me. :haha:


----------



## PineappleHead

Both of our little guys seem to be very stubborn. 
Yeah, I'm dilated but I've stayed the same for 2 weeks, even with walking and sex etc! :dohh:
I hope the bleeding stops soon. Have they said what they will do if it doesn't stop??


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Well, when I woke up this morning there were four pages of new posts, so forgive me, but I'm only going to get the last page! 

Kel-hope your bleeding has stopped by now hon! 

PH-I hope they don't have to do a csect! I was actually really worried about needing one until I found out he had turned head down, now still worried because if they have to induce me, a csection is still more likely... 

I can't believe how much better I feel today, I actually had a full nights sleep and I barely ache at all! I don't know what caused it but I'm not going to complain!


----------



## PineappleHead

Blonde- Glad to hear you're feeling better today! :hugs:
Whatever caused it let's hope you keep in these good spirits these last few weeks! :dance:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

PineappleHead said:


> Blonde- Glad to hear you're feeling better today! :hugs:
> Whatever caused it let's hope you keep in these good spirits these last few weeks! :dance:

True enough! I work tonight though, so we shall see how that goes! Nothing puts me in a sour mood faster than Tuesday nights and the old hag I work with on Tues. nights! Hopefully I can stay in good spirits, but hopefully its for the last few days!!!


----------



## lynnikins

i really deserve my pancakes now , didnt have them at lunch and ive just spent an hr and a half cleaning our understair/bathroom cupboard and im exasuted but at least its done now and i dont have to think about it anymore and DH the dear has been doing the kitchen all afternoon and cleaned behind the chest freezer and the fridge and swept and mopped the floors and done the bins and now i believe is working on the benchtops, i just have to get DS some dinner so he can go to bed on time and get me a drink then when i have my breath back and my ankles return to normal size and i can walk without screaming in pain then i'll make my pancakes lol


----------



## PineappleHead

lynnikins get your pancakes!! you definitely deserve them!! :hugs:


----------



## KarrierBag

I've been threatening to make them all day! Think I'll watch the end of emmerdale and make a few before watching the brits.. I love pancakes but cannot use a frying pan!!! Seriously, can make a 3 course dinner no probs, but give me a frying pan and I go to pieces :D Can't even fry an egg!!! Hahaha xx


----------



## lynnikins

i will get them in due course i feel sick though caus ive been drinking apple juice and i think ive had too much with not enough food


----------



## KarrierBag

Well... I did it :D Hahaha, my pancakes were lovely and I didnt burn them!! Proud of myself now :D

x


----------



## CocoaOne

Wasn't sure if anyone has said this for the ladies from outside the UK....

We don't randomly celebrate pancakes by dedicating a day to them, it's Shrove Tuesday which is a day people would eat all their stodgy fatty foods (making pancakes uses eggs, milk and butter/sugar etc) before they fasted for Lent. 

Pretty sure noone fasts for Lent anymore though... But we love pancakes! I wish we had an IHOP. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emskins

We had pancakes for dinner, they were awesome!


----------



## tiger

Hi girls :flower:
well it's 7:18am here n I have been up since 12:30am n I must say that I feel awful!! I have had some cramps over the last few days, but what I experienced last night was excruciating!! I was hunched over In the bed in pain. No position helped and everytime he rolled or kicked the pain got so much worse, as it did when I got bh's too. I had to wee 11 times! That's right 11! I'm still having pretty bad cramps now n I feel so sick, like I need to vomit. Also have a pounding headache. Mp point in going to the dr is there? All I will get is, oh that's normal. Doesn't fecking feel normal!!! Sorry for swearing :blush: 
hope everyone feels better than I do


----------



## lynnikins

mmmmm just had a couple with chocolate sauce i have a pack of premade ones so all i have to do is throw them in a frying pan for a few seconds on each side to heat them and they are done, DH has gone off out again to get the things he forgot earlier lol, then he has to finish cleaning the kitchen , ie doing dishes and mopping the floor


----------



## CocoaOne

tiger said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> well it's 7:18am here n I have been up since 12:30am n I must say that I feel awful!! I have had some cramps over the last few days, but what I experienced last night was excruciating!! I was hunched over In the bed in pain. No position helped and everytime he rolled or kicked the pain got so much worse, as it did when I got bh's too. I had to wee 11 times! That's right 11! I'm still having pretty bad cramps now n I feel so sick, like I need to vomit. Also have a pounding headache. Mp point in going to the dr is there? All I will get is, oh that's normal. Doesn't fecking feel normal!!! Sorry for swearing :blush:
> hope everyone feels better than I do

I'd phone your MW just in case hun. However- a lot of women think they've got a bug when they start early labour- so it could be the start for you :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Sounds like the start of labour tiger I would definitely phone and explain the situation. Good Luck.

All the lambs are getting so close. so many will be born by march for sure and i hope i am one of them lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

TIGER- MIDWIFE... NOW!!!!

:haha:

xx


----------



## tiger

I rang my midwife and she said a) could be very early labour b) i have a stomach bug or c) could be something else, so i am going to pop down to my doctor and checked out, just to make sure all is well and i havent got something that could harm bub. 
I dont think its labour because it doesnt feel like labour iykwim? Ive had painful braxton hicks but nothing new with them. I wish it was labour though, highly doubt it. Will be back on in a few hrs...babyless lol 
By the way, thanks for the replies :) and for caring :hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

Tiger, I hope everything is ok :hugs:

I just got back from my 38 week appointment and.........NOTHING :cry: I knew it :haha: Oh well. Why are we just getting so impatient now?! Anyway...everything is great, bp, heartrate etc. cervix is hard, closed and posterior. So we'll see what happens next week. Funny thing though - my doctor too is going on a vacation...seems to happen to a lot of us now that we are getting so close. So he actually told me I can't be early :dohh:


----------



## Tink1o5

I live in the US and was wondering when do they start checking you for dilation or effacement? 

Tiger update us soon hun :) hope all is well


----------



## PineappleHead

Tink1o5 said:


> I live in the US and was wondering when do they start checking you for dilation or effacement?
> 
> Tiger update us soon hun :) hope all is well

I'm in the US as well, and TBH I think it varies depending on your OB office. They first checked me at 36 weeks but then didn't check me again until 38 weeks. :shrug: So I dunno a definite answer. sorry- I'm no help


----------



## julchen_79

I am not in the US so can't say for sure either...could imagine Pineapplehead is right and it depends on the OB office. My doctor checked at 38 weeks.


----------



## tiger

I'm back! and babyless :( went to the doctor,he checked me over,all is well, cramps have settled down. bubs heartrate kept changing from 120-140 but all normal still. was quite funny actually, one minute he was listening to heart on the left then turned to get something, came back and gone! vanished! lol, doctor came out with "cheeky little bugger is swimming away from me". found it on the right. :haha: he found it amusing. anyway, no more dialated then i was. the doctor thinks i had a false start in the middle of the night but said if it lasts longer than 4hrs i really should go to the hospital (woops, owell im not in labour lol).
by the way- i have my 38wk appt on friday. is it normal stuff? i havent had the group b strep yet? when should i be having that? isnt it important to know before labour?


----------



## Tink1o5

So glad to hear all is well tiger :hugs: sorry no baby yet. Not much longer now though.
I would imagine you should have got it by now. I will be having mine at my 35 week appt tomorrow since i wont be back till 37 weeks.


----------



## tiger

:nope: nope havent had it yet. maybe i will get it on friday, but they havent said anything to me about it, havent even discussed it actually :shrug: .if they dont go to do it friday, should i mention something? wat is it? is it just a quick swab or do they have to get into the cervix?


----------



## Tink1o5

You should mention it yourself because it is important. Its just a swab where they will swab the back of your vag and rectal area on the outside and it takes 2-3 days to get the results. The reason it is important is because it can put baby at a higher risk of infection or Pneumonia during a vaginal birth. So if you come back positive its not really a HUGE deal, but while you are in labor they will put an IV in that will give you antibiotics to reduce the risk of infection.


----------



## tiger

i think i will definately mention something then, because no-one has said anything at all about. it says in my notes i should have gotten it at 34-36weeks but nothing. we shall see on friday .
thanks xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Ya thats when you should be getting it. I cant believe they never mentioned anything. My OB told me about it when i was at my 31 and 33 week appointments...


----------



## tiger

Just goes to show how useless my lot are! lol, they really can be horrible with that sort of stuff. when i went in a few weeks ago when my dr thought bub was in distress, she was like, oh its nothing. i said to her i would rather be monitored for peace of mind, and he was a little bit freaked out, so she was wrong(well everything was fine, just not as much as she thought lol) and i ended up being dialated. 
Well i will go to the appt and if they go to shove me out the door, i will be like, r u forgetting something ? lol


----------



## Tink1o5

haha good way to go about it. they will tell you Nope! and you will be like WRONG!!!!!! I think i should be have a strep B test Dont you? haha make them feel more stupid.


----------



## tiger

lol yep! since being pregnant i have discovered that ALOT of midwives and nurses are actually EXTREMELY rude! I understand that its there profession but sometimes, isnt it just possible that we know our bodies better than they do? lol sorry rant over... i just dont like some of the midwives at my clinic.


----------



## Tink1o5

well i don't like some of the nurses at my office. Haha they can be very rude. I have sever panic disorder due to losing my Father, Mother, and Brother in a matter of 3 years. So i was explaining my anxiety to her, then she decided to she was going to tell me i need a counselor to get help because i need to get my stress under control. (which was fine) then she went on to pretty much say that im going to be a horrible mom if i dont get my stress under control and that i will NOT be able to take care of my baby


----------



## tiger

Oh my gosh!!! how horrible of her to say something like that to you! She doesnt know anything, this baby could do you the world of good, not bad! She has no right to say something like that to anybody! 
By the way, sorry to hear that, i cant imagine what that must be like to go through. In fact, i dont really want to know, it would probably break me.
That's how i think i am going to be, i cant wait because i think it will straighten me out a little! (not that im bent lol), but when i met my OH it did the world of good to me, i turned into such a better person.


----------



## Tink1o5

Same here. When i met my OH he kinda put me in my place "so to say" haha because i have had so much anxiety and stress he does so much for me. I was thinking when this baby comes that he will keep me more busy and keep my mind more on him than focusing on my losses and such. BUT im NO Dr. So i must be wrong!


----------



## tiger

yes you must be wrong! if you're not a doctor or a midwife u dont know your own body! lol :haha: look at us having our own little b*tching session lol
anyway, im off to get something to eat. I may be back on later. 
It was ood having someone to talk to lol :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well we deserve to have a B*tching session every now and again :haha:
See ya soon 
:hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Just had some coke and some chocolate and bubs is GOIN OFF...just thought I'd share :haha: :rofl: Two things that get babies riled up the most.


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: isnt it funny
I love after just one sip of coke my little man starts doing gymnastics :haha: and then usually ends up with hiccups. 2 CUTE!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

My little man is pretty lazy around mealtimes. Right now since I'm resting he is going CRAZY! 

I think I'm still losing my mucus plug, but I have a bit of a gross question. The snotty stuff I assume was my plug was kind of a yellowish color, which from what I have found is fairly normal. I'm having a lot of yellowish discharge... I'm guessing its just more mucus just thinned out from other discharge. Does this sound about right, or should I be concerned?


----------



## tiger

This is exactly what I have, although I haven't had alot of the yellowish discharge,but I do have it. I was thinking same thing, possibly mucus just diluted iykwim? I would assume Its normal cause I have it too


----------



## Tink1o5

My normally white discharge was tinged with yellow a little bit, but then went to white again? Hmmm hope its not an infection EEEEK


----------



## tiger

I have my midwife on Friday so will ask then but I'm pretty sure it's normal, 3 of us have it now...??


----------



## Tink1o5

Haha i have my 35 week appointment today at 10:40 i will mention it and see what she says. :) then report back to you ladies


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Yay! Glad I'm not the only one. I was planning on asking my doc when I go see her on Thursday. I really really really hope she gives me an induction date!


----------



## Tink1o5

fingers crossed for you Blonde :) :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> :haha: isnt it funny
> I love after just one sip of coke my little man starts doing gymnastics :haha: and then usually ends up with hiccups. 2 CUTE!

Aww cute! :cloud9: Hiccups are always a good sign, means they've got a grasp on their breathing. Your LO will be so gorgeous, I can't wait to see what he looks like!



blondeNklutzi said:


> My little man is pretty lazy around mealtimes. Right now since I'm resting he is going CRAZY!
> 
> I think I'm still losing my mucus plug, but I have a bit of a gross question. The snotty stuff I assume was my plug was kind of a yellowish color, which from what I have found is fairly normal. I'm having a lot of yellowish discharge... I'm guessing its just more mucus just thinned out from other discharge. Does this sound about right, or should I be concerned?

Apparently it's quite normal to have increased discharge in the later stages so I'd say that's just fine hun :thumbup: x Tbh my discharge is normally slightly yellow (lemon yellow :haha:). Congrats on losing your plug though, that's awesome


----------



## lynnikins

grrrr got all the way to the doctors this morning for them not to be able to find my damm appointment on their system and i have the appointment card to prove i had an appointment for 9am grrr so had to spend 25min waddling home caus dh was dropping the car in for a service ](*,) and they wanted to give me an 11 o'clock appointment which would entail me leaving now to get there


----------



## jay.92

Well Ive been wondering why my boobs have been really hurting alot recently and well Ive finally got my milk in :) :) So happy now I can try breast feeding ah Its one thing off my mind. 

Sorry just had to sharee!!.

Ow and my pushchairs coming tomorrow :D!


----------



## JessiHD

Good for you! I've had milk in since week 20 and it causes my hubby no end of amusement when I wake up with two circles on my nighty!


----------



## lynnikins

ive got colustrum it comes out when i try to get it out but not leaking outright yet , not looking forward to when it does start doing that tbh but i didnt leak like that till after ds was born so im hoping i'll be ok


----------



## Seity

I'm pretty sure my breasts haven't got the memo about the baby yet. I'm still in my same bras. I expect when the baby gets here they'll figure it out though :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

any update on babyhaines?

Had my 38 week appointment today with a lovely midwife :) And remember i said on sunday that he was 4/5 palpable well today he is only 3/5 palpable!! :dance: That wee bit of walking yesterday musta worked! There was the tiniest amount of blood in my urine and she asked if i had had my show but i havent although there are no worries over the blood because it is such a teeny bit. She said bubs may be back to back :( and asked if i was having backache which i havent really that i notice. But she said to get my bum in the air! lol and sleep on my left side. So i will be getting a birthing ball friday and in the mean time i will try leaning on a pillow tower when me and hubby watch our shows. No doubt he will find this hillarious :haha: 

When I got home, funnily enough, I wiped and it was a bit slicker than normal and i had a bit of yellow snotty discharge too. Not a lot and by yellow i mean like off white kinda cream colour, exactly like when you blow your nose and i thought nothing of it til i was catching up of what you girls have written. Hmmm. maybe a bit of plug or even just the cervix thinning out :shrug: Not what i imagined my plug to be like though because it wasnt very stringy or anything. Either way, things are probably moving in the right direction.

I am so glad bubs is more engaged and am not too worried about back to back because i reckon i can fix that easy. 

Plus he is moving non stop today :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh and i have an appointment back at my mw on 3rd march if i still havent had bubs and they will do a sweep :dance: so i know i wont go far overdue!! I know sweeps dont always work but i am excited to know when i will have one. I already have an appointment booked on 3 March at the hospital that they booked me in for at my 34 week scan. I dont know what it is for but i know what the mw one is for and she says she will take bloods and do the sweep so i will go to the hospital one in the morning anyway. If they take blood and do a sweep i wont bother with the mw but if not then i will iykwim. I didnt wanna turn down a definite sweep appointment for a "who the heck knows what" appointment.


----------



## julchen_79

DM2 - glad your appointment went well!! I know what you mean about the sweep date - it is a huge relieve for me to know my doctor has an induction scheduled for March 10th if nothing happens before.


----------



## Emskins

ladies, I feel so cluless compared to you all as I haven't had an internal so I have no idea how engaged or dilated or not I am, nor has my doctor discussed inductions or anything. I don't see my dr until she comes back from holiday 3 days before my due date..I feel a little uneasy being so close and not having a clue what is going on! I have another Dr to contact while my Dr is away but don't feel I can contact them when there is no real problem, I also haven't been tested for Strep B yet....

I had another round of acupuncture today, my regalar lady is on holiday (seems to the running theme!) and this lady was great! She is a Physio as well so she did some work on my back and hands as I am having some joint pain, I felt great leaving there today

Also, I seem to have lost of gass today, really nosiy gass at that! weird! Sorry if TMI but needed to share as it is making me laugh!


----------



## CocoaOne

Quick question..... 

Anyone got high blood pressure? Do they then class you as high risk?

Had my 34 week appointment today and BP was 160/85 which is really high for me, it's usually 110/60 but has been creeping up during the pregnancy. MW wants to keep an eye on it so is coming to my house Friday morning to measure again. He said I haven't got protein in my urine so if it's anything it'll probably pregnancy induced hypertension and I'll have to go on anti-hypertensives. I wondered if that will mean I can't go to the MW-led birthing unit. 

Other than that - all good! Baby is head down but free, but he thinks she'll start engaging soon. Yay!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

My midwife hasnt mentioned Group B strep to me at all. From reading up on it, its pretty much symptomless and is spotted during labour so Im hoping that if it is found (through bp levels and other indicators in labour) then its acted upon at the time and not left unnoticed.

CocoaOne, theres still time for your bp levels to return to their regular levels before you'd be booked in for delivery I would think. I attended my 38 wk appt yesterday and have only now been booked into the birthing unit. Have you been more stressed or anxious lately (hard not to be really when the baby isnt far off!)?


----------



## Kerrie-x

CocoaOne said:


> Quick question.....
> 
> Anyone got high blood pressure? Do they then class you as high risk?
> 
> Had my 34 week appointment today and BP was 160/85 which is really high for me, it's usually 110/60 but has been creeping up during the pregnancy. MW wants to keep an eye on it so is coming to my house Friday morning to measure again. He said I haven't got protein in my urine so if it's anything it'll probably pregnancy induced hypertension and I'll have to go on anti-hypertensives. I wondered if that will mean I can't go to the MW-led birthing unit.
> 
> Other than that - all good! Baby is head down but free, but he thinks she'll start engaging soon. Yay!

Mine was high last week (140/75), and they've checked it a few times since but thats coz i'm at the hospital alot, i guess they will want to keep a close eye on you now just incase xxx


----------



## vegasbaby

Well, it looks like I will be having a February baby. I went to have my sonogram today and they confirmed what I have been telling them for months that the baby is breech. They also found out that the fluids are too low to turn the baby at this point. So we are delivering tomorrow by C-section. This is all so sudden. I don't even know what to think. I am excited to be meeting my baby, but the surgery part scares me. I just wish they would have done the scan earlier so that maybe we could have turned the little one. At this point all I want is a healthy baby and if c-section is what it must be then so be it. I will let you all know how it goes after the little one gets here. Wish me luck!


----------



## julchen_79

vegasbaby said:


> Well, it looks like I will be having a February baby. I went to have my sonogram today and they confirmed what I have been telling them for months that the baby is breech. They also found out that the fluids are too low to turn the baby at this point. So we are delivering tomorrow by C-section. This is all so sudden. I don't even know what to think. I am excited to be meeting my baby, but the surgery part scares me. I just wish they would have done the scan earlier so that maybe we could have turned the little one. At this point all I want is a healthy baby and if c-section is what it must be then so be it. I will let you all know how it goes after the little one gets here. Wish me luck!


Awww, Vegasbaby! Wishing you lots of luck!! :hugs: You'll be holding your little one real soon :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Kerrie- your new pic confused me! 

I've not felt overly stressed or anxious, I even had a nap before my MW appointment today! Had a quick search and it seems that a BP over 160 (mine was 157) or 90 (mine was 83) requires hospital admission, presumably for monitoring? So hopefully it will come down a bit by Friday, going to pack my hospital bag just in case! Trying not to worry about it too much.


----------



## Erised

vegasbaby, good luck tomorrow!! Hope things will go smoothly so you'll get to enjoy your little one soon =) 

Did they give you any indication how long you and/or the little one will need to stay in for?


----------



## PineappleHead

good luck tomorrow vegasbaby! :D Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## aflight84

my bp is boarderline high for me i was told anything 20 above your booking appointment is concerning. at my booking appointment mine was 100/60 and now it's 140/80 so they're slightly concerned. i need to keep an eye on things and if i get any more swelling or headaches i'm to call the labour ward straight away


----------



## thechaosismex

Had my 38 weeks appt today and am 3/5th engaged, not sure about dialation as they dont seem to check here in the UK. Mw guessed if I have bubs now she would be between 8 1/2-9lbs :O! mostly length and me and her daddy are 6fters!

Next appointment is scheduled for when I will be 1 day overdue...eeek! I hope it doesnt get to that :|! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck tomorrow vegasbaby :flower:

chaos- i am the same. I have an appointment for 3march. Wish i saw mw next week to see how engaged he is and if he has turned from back to back (i am doing all i can so i have confidence) seems a bit nerve wrecking noty knowing an update before labour possibly


----------



## jay.92

Ahh I can no longer stand being pregnant I need this baby out now! :( I can't sleep properly I feel constantly depressed I just want to tear my hair out!!. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know what to do.

I just want to cry all the time and lock myself away all my family are going away the 26th feb as well so its just me and my partner here I just feel so alone!. 

I know nothing cam be done about it unless I natural went into labour I just wish they could so I could have family support around me and not just me and my partner.

Sorry for the upset post girls just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## jay.92

Ahh I can no longer stand being pregnant I need this baby out now! :( I can't sleep properly I feel constantly depressed I just want to tear my hair out!!. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know what to do.

I just want to cry all the time and lock myself away all my family are going away the 26th feb as well so its just me and my partner here I just feel so alone!. 

I know nothing cam be done about it unless I naturally went into labour I just wish they could so I could have family support around me and not just me and my partner.

Sorry for the upset post girls just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## PineappleHead

jay.92 said:


> Ahh I can no longer stand being pregnant I need this baby out now! :( I can't sleep properly I feel constantly depressed I just want to tear my hair out!!. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know what to do.
> 
> I just want to cry all the time and lock myself away all my family are going away the 26th feb as well so its just me and my partner here I just feel so alone!.
> 
> I know nothing cam be done about it unless I naturally went into labour I just wish they could so I could have family support around me and not just me and my partner.
> 
> Sorry for the upset post girls just needed to get it off my chest

no need to apologize for the upset post, totally normal feelings right now
I've been feeling the same way hun- I just dunno how I can be pregnant for 2 more weeks (maybe more :help: )
Not to mention, if I hear one more person say "what, you're still here?" or "haven't you had that baby yet?" I MIGHT punch them!!! 
We're all here to support you hun, sending you loads of :hug: :hugs: 
I keep telling myself, I can't be pregnant forever- maybe that'll help you.


----------



## tiger

i think everyone is feeling about the same now :( i constantly feel depressed . i dont know how im going to cope being pregnant for another 2.5-3.5 weeks! im driving myself insane. i always feel down and angry.
and i agree, im sick of people telling me 'wow not long to go", or "you will never make it to 40weeks". the more people tell me im going to go early, i start to believe it and i dont want to because then when i reach my due date, ill be even more depressed!!! i want him to come early but im not one of those lucky few that get to experience that :(


----------



## PineappleHead

Has anyone worried that when the baby gets here what if I'm not a good mother??

Recently I've been panicking about that... Especially since I've been seeing commercials about people paying to support orphans over-seas etc and songs on the radio just really get to me.


----------



## Kel127

PineappleHead said:


> Has anyone worried that when the baby gets here what if I'm not a good mother??
> 
> Recently I've been panicking about that... Especially since I've been seeing commercials about people paying to support orphans over-seas etc and songs on the radio just really get to me.

Everyone keeps asking me whether I scared of labor, and the answer is no! I am more terrified that I won't be a good mother. What if being a mother doesn't come naturally to me. My mom wasnt that great, and I'm afraid of making the same mistakes. Plus I will be a working mom, so I scared that I will miss out on the major miestones in his life because I'm not there.


----------



## PineappleHead

That's what I'm worried about too, I'll be a working mom and I don't want the babysitter to get to experience everything before me! :cry: But, I can't afford to not work. DH keeps telling me that I'll be wonderful as a mother, but there's just so many doubts in my mind.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

PH and Kel- I have these fears too! I worry that I will screw up something important, or even something not so important. My OH is feeling it too. We were lying in bed last night and talking about him spending time with baby and he is worried that he will screw up bonding with Mika. 

Honestly, my mom was good at the technical aspects of parenting (bathing, feeding, etc...) but neither of my parents was great at the interpersonal aspects and my dad was kinda rubbish with the other stuff too. I worry that I will be like them or that I'm somehow "broken" from my upbringing and won't be able to be a good mom. I worry about bathing him, changing him, feeding him, and just about everything inbetween.


----------



## Kel127

PineappleHead said:


> That's what I'm worried about too, I'll be a working mom and I don't want the babysitter to get to experience everything before me! :cry: But, I can't afford to not work. DH keeps telling me that I'll be wonderful as a mother, but there's just so many doubts in my mind.

Everyone keeps reassuring me that I will be a good mother. My DH keeps saying that is one reason why he married me. He is sooo sweet, he makes me feel better, but I still worry!


----------



## vegasbaby

Thank you everyone for the support. I can't believe I am going to be a mom in less than 16 hours. I feel so strange that this is not happening the traditional way, but I am so over being pregnant (just like Jay, Tiger and I'm sure countless others). I just keep telling myself that the c-section is the only way since fluids are low (4.99 for anyone who is wondering). 

Well even though my due date has moved we still don't know if it is a boy or a girl so I've got that to look forward to tomorrow. 

And for those of you who are concerned about being good moms, the fact that you are even concerned means you will be wonderful mothers. All of us on here are looking forward to our children and will do whatever it takes to do the best for them. :thumbup:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

vegasbaby good luck!


----------



## tiger

Vegasbaby- I am soooooo excited for you! you are due the day (or 2 days) after me i think and im so excited to meet my little one, and i still have another 2.5-3.5weeks before i get to meet him. I can imagine what it must feel like for you to know that youre going to be holding him very soon! I really hope all goes well.good luck. Lots of hugs!!!! :hugs: 
And for tink1o5 when you come on (if u read this lol) - what did your mw say?


----------



## tiger

by the way- what are fluid levels meant to be???


----------



## PineappleHead

tiger said:


> by the way- what are fluid levels meant to be???

Low is anything less than 5 cm, high is anything over 25 cm. 
Mine is high registering @ 28 cm.


----------



## MiissMuffet

PineappleHead said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> by the way- what are fluid levels meant to be???
> 
> Low is anything less than 5 cm, high is anything over 25 cm.
> Mine is high registering @ 28 cm.Click to expand...

These are my fluid levels from my scan last week do you know what this means? x

https://i50.tinypic.com/35bw36u.jpg


----------



## PineappleHead

On the bottom left corner, the last number that says AFI: 18.26 CM is you fluid levels.
18.26 is normal, hon. :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

do they check fluid levels at your 20week ultrasound? i havent had one since then, so i have no idea what they r. would it be the same though? anything below 5 or above 25?


----------



## tiger

i dont have any of that information anywhere on my ultrasound. nothing that says afi or anything that really talks about fluid levels. I did notice one thing though--- when i was 19weeks6days - his legs were measuring at 22wks1day!!!!! woah!!! i knew he had long legs because we saw them at the 4d u/s at 27wks and she said he was going to have VERY long legs! but i didnt think they would be that long lol. Although me n OH are quite tall so i guess thats to be expected lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont know what my fluid levels are either. I just got told at my last scan (34w) that they were "fine" and i dont think they wrote down measurements of fluid.

Well girls I am awake too early today. Its 8:15 and i have been up for over an hour because i spilt my water on my bedside table and had to clean it up and that got me up. I normally sleep til at least 10 am lol but then again those luxury days will soon be over when bubs arrives anyway. I hope to get a nap later. Me and hubby dtd last night in hopes of moving things along and I did wake up today with back pain and period pains. I am hoping they turn into something more but am not getting my hopes TOO high. Of course I cant help but hope a bit. I never had the back pain with the period pains before and i know that if bubs hasnt turned from back to back since yesterday then i would have back labour. But even if it is something it would be very early and i would have ages to go yet. I'll keep you informed but I will probably update later with "they turned out to be nothing as always" lol 

I am so ready to have this baby!! My husband keeps saying "you dont say!" because i mention it like 10 times a day lol


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Ladies,

How are you all?? 

Vegasbaby, good luck for today sweetie, i'v ealready had one c-section and I have to say i loved every minute of it.

Been speaking to Em this morning (BabyHaines) and baby will arrive today, although her birth is going to be far from what she wanted, a home water birth. At the moment shes had her waters broke but is making no progress and shes fearing she'll end up having a c-section, please please please send her lots of luck, i really hope she gets a natural labour but i've also said however baby arrives atleast she knows they are going to be arriving safely!!

I've finally started packing my hospital bags,after saying for weeks i'd do it, still waiting for my pink lining hospital bag to turn up so i can pack away all of bubs stuff too. Not been sleeping at all and it doesn't help with the fact Ollies become very clingly to me the last week, think he definatley knows something is up, bless him. I'm struggling to pick him up now :( My midwife is keeping a close eye on me too as i've gone from measuring 6 weeks ahead to 2 behind, i didn't see her for 6 weeks as i had numerous hospital appointments so there was no need, so if i'm still measuring small when i see her next i'm off for an emergency growth scan, my previous growth scan did show she was small but nothing to be too concerned about. Going on the fact Ollie was only 6lb 1/2oz when he was born.

Anyway i better get off here and get dressed, got a busy day ahead getting all the last niggly bits for bubs and to treat my little man some more, god i should really stay away form mothercare and ELC haha!!

Much love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Emskins

Good luck Vegas Baby!

I often worry about being a good mother, I think it is normal for us to have these types of concerns...

I downloaded that TV show one born every minute and watched it before bed...needless to say I had crazy birth dreams last night! I know it will have to be done but I just can't visualise myself doing it, I picture the delivery rooms at the hospital with me and OH there in labour but it doesn't seem real....does that even make sense! LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

goodluck vegasbaby!!!


----------



## mummydee

hi girls

best of luck to vegasbaby and babyhaines :)

just a quikie - had a scan and consultant appt yesterday, baby is growing fine, measuring a whopping 5lbs 10ozs already (only 8oz less than DD was at birth!) and he has hair too apparently! consultant is happy I have no signs of pre-eclampsia and booked in for another scan in 2wks and consultant in 4. But all looking good for allowed to be able to go into spontaneous labour!


----------



## Emskins

good news Mummydee! I bet you are delighted!


----------



## Lottie'sMum

vegasbaby said:


> Well, it looks like I will be having a February baby. I went to have my sonogram today and they confirmed what I have been telling them for months that the baby is breech. They also found out that the fluids are too low to turn the baby at this point. So we are delivering tomorrow by C-section. This is all so sudden. I don't even know what to think. I am excited to be meeting my baby, but the surgery part scares me. I just wish they would have done the scan earlier so that maybe we could have turned the little one. At this point all I want is a healthy baby and if c-section is what it must be then so be it. I will let you all know how it goes after the little one gets here. Wish me luck!

Good luck! This exact thing happened with my first, one days notice. The C section was super, got to see DD virtually straight away, and home in two days. My second is booked for 20 days time. Thinking of you.


----------



## lynnikins

good luck babyhanies and vegasbaby, so exciting that more mummys are getting to meet their LO's, I just hope mine doesnt wait 5.5more weeks to show up and comes earlier but im not counting down to EDD caus ds was 13days over so im expecting to go over again


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck today Babyhaines and Vegasbaby! More babies, so exciting! 

We should start a March Baby photo gallery or somthing so we can keep track of them all!

Mummydee- that's great news! And what a fab weight already. If my MW admits me for BP monitoring tomorrow I'm going to ask if I can have a growth scan. Although my fundal height has been ok throughout the pregnancy, I've always had a feeling she is small. Stupidly started reading PE stories and now I can't help but worry that I'm going to get PE and LO will be whipped out soon- I'm so not prepared for an early baby!!! Argh!


----------



## KarrierBag

Good luck vegasbaby and babyhaines - it's all happening here lately!!

Havent posted since Monday so this'll prob be a long one, feel free to ignore!!

Well, I saw consultant on Monday - not my usual one, I think she was off sick or something and I hated him from the moment I walked in. :(

He spent the first few minutes of appointment on the phone sorting out his theatre lists for the rest of the week and then had a quick flick through the beginning of my notes and decided to tell me that because I've suffered with depression before (about 3-4 years ago!) he wants to refer me to community psych nurse - ummm, no thanks, I'm fine! He then went on to ask if I smoke, Yes, I do - and if I realised what it was doing to my baby, again - Yes, I do! I found his whole attitude very judgemental, I know I shouldn't be smoking and I know the effects and risks ( Jeez, I was going to start my midwifery training last year but got pregnant instead :D ) bla bla bla... he was just horrible! 

What's more, he didn't listen in to heartbeat (Had scan so that's not really a problem), didn't palpate or listen to anything I said and didn't mention fluid levels or baby's growth which was what the appointment was for!!!! If fluid was still low, I was to be induced but as he didn't mention it apart from 'Oh, it's a bit low but don't worry' (In repsonse to my question!) then I'm assuming I'm ok :) Baby is also measuring a week behind but as there's growth since last scan then everything is ok, I assume! 

When I checked my notes afterwards, he'd writted 'good fetal movements felt' even though I told him that she's been a lot quiter/slower since the weekend and that there was +protein in my urine!

I walked out of the room, told the midwife I didn't like him and then burst into tears!

Sorry for the ramble, he really upset me!

Hope eveyone else ok?! Lol. 

xx


----------



## lynnikins

CocoaOne said:


> Good luck today Babyhaines and Vegasbaby! More babies, so exciting!
> 
> We should start a March Baby photo gallery or somthing so we can keep track of them all!

Good idea hun, would be great obviously only if the mummys are comfortable doing it. 

im kinda sore today, had a rough night but dh is home for now to help out


----------



## enola

Wow...I have to absolutely hand it to you ladies who already have children and still manage whilst heavily pregnant. I mean, I knew pregnancy would be difficult, but no one seems to remember all of the random muscle strains and sleepless nights BEFORE the baby comes (somehow to me having a babies needs to be met is a much more justifiable reason for lack of sleep than dead arms/cramps! :haha:)

I came up with a couple of inventions that I wish were real (because I'd buy them!) last night. The first was one of those swiss ball chairs with back support, but with extra cushioning like one of the maternity support pillows that comes and hugs you round the waist and bump for support. I get a bad back from my birthing ball which makes me sad as I love it, but I just want to be surrounded with pillows at the same time!

Then the other random idea was a hammock bed that was made of a giant hot water bottle which you filled with a little hose thing from the hot tap, and it was instead of having constant baths (don't know about you ladies, but for it to relax me it has to be hot and when it's hot at the mo I get dizzy!!!). Haha I love pregnancy brain!

What is everyone up to today? I've just been washing some beautiful nappies (we're going to be using cloth) and have eaten some pasta pesto :) I'm sat here typing bouncing on my birthing ball in my dressing gown and drinking my special concoction of half chilled raspberry leaf tea, half apple juice and WILLING this baby down and out! I have no patience! :lol: But on that note I noticed last box had tickered on the other day - YAY!!! I bought some eggs that go off on my due date, and even though I know I could go over doesn't that make it seem SO real and soon?! Exciting!

Big hugs to all, and labour dust to those due soon!!! xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

> I bought some eggs that go off on my due date, and even though I know I could go over doesn't that make it seem SO real and soon?!

This made me chuckle. My original EDD was March 6, and the new Tim Burton/Jonny Deppcoolio:) Alice in Wonderland movie is supposed to come out before that and I remember thinking that if I go over, going to see it will be a great way to keep my spirits up! 

KarrierBag-sorry you had such an awful appointment. What did MW say when you told her you didn't like consultant? Hopefully they get you someone who can answer your questions and take some time with you! 

Here's sending lots of good labor dust to BabyHaines!

I'm off to my Dr. appointment in just a couple hours, gotta do an assignment for my afternoon class and one for my online class before I go. bleh.


----------



## KarrierBag

She said she thought I wasn't fussed on him, she was really lovely and wanted me to go into a side room with her so she could answer my questions etc.. but i was in too much of a state! She told me to ring if I had any problems and was fab and she didn't stop apologising!

I will refuse to see him next time if he's there, have to go back at 38 weeks now!

xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I'm glad she was good! As you can tell, I'm back on BnB and NOT working on my homework! Lol, I have so many tabs open in my browser right now I'm losing things!


----------



## KarrierBag

Hahaha.. I'd leave assignments until after dr's appointment if I were you :D Grab some chocolate on your way home too and have a good munch while doing homework - makes it much more fun!

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

karrierbag- I got reffered to a phsych consultation because my MOM had depression and takes meds :wacko: I never went and when they asked me about it at my mw i said i forgot and that i didnt need another referral and they seemed ok with it

ETA i didnt mean for that :wacko: to imply my mom is crazy, just that it is crazy that they would refer me for that lol


----------



## blondeNklutzi

KarrierBag said:


> Hahaha.. I'd leave assignments until after dr's appointment if I were you :D Grab some chocolate on your way home too and have a good munch while doing homework - makes it much more fun!
> 
> xx

I'm very tempted to! Lol, I have to come up with three debate points against jury trials for the termination of parental rights (with evidence.) I'm such a procrastinator...on the plus side...Only one hour and 15 minutes until my appt! 

DM2-did they do the referral as a way to screen for PPD? I find that odd, since many women who develop post partum depression have NO history of mental illness in their families at all.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well I added tootsy1987s baby girl to the list because she was due in march and even though she knew she would have a february baby and went to the lovebugs thread, it was still a lamb due on 7 march. Also she did come in here quite a few times. 

So there is our 1st little pink lamb born :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

blondeNklutzi said:


> KarrierBag said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. I'd leave assignments until after dr's appointment if I were you :D Grab some chocolate on your way home too and have a good munch while doing homework - makes it much more fun!
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm very tempted to! Lol, I have to come up with three debate points against jury trials for the termination of parental rights (with evidence.) I'm such a procrastinator...on the plus side...Only one hour and 15 minutes until my appt!
> 
> DM2-did they do the referral as a way to screen for PPD? I find that odd, since many women who develop post partum depression have NO history of mental illness in their families at all.Click to expand...

no idea!! lol I didnt wanna sit in a room and be mentally screened, it gives me the creeps and I did that a few times when i was a teen, dont wanna go through that again.


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Good luck today Babyhaines and Vegasbaby! More babies, so exciting!
> 
> We should start a March Baby photo gallery or somthing so we can keep track of them all!
> 
> Mummydee- that's great news! And what a fab weight already. If my MW admits me for BP monitoring tomorrow I'm going to ask if I can have a growth scan. Although my fundal height has been ok throughout the pregnancy, I've always had a feeling she is small. Stupidly started reading PE stories and now I can't help but worry that I'm going to get PE and LO will be whipped out soon- I'm so not prepared for an early baby!!! Argh!

Its def worth asking for a growth scan hon - play on your being worried about things - it not good for you to be stressed so they may give you one to reassure you! xxxx


----------



## mummydee

does anyone else feel really really nauseous? I feel like I want to puke my guts up today, I cant eat and keep getting painful BHs too :(


----------



## JessiHD

Has anyone elses bump started dropping at 34/35 weeks? Babies head was 4/5 palpable last Wednesday and I feel like he's starting to descend (pelvic pain etc). Does this mean he'll be early/ on time? We were never sure of the conception date as I couldn't exactly remember when my last period was. Could they have been out at the 12 week scan and he be further along than we think? He's measuring pretty close to the 90th centile.


----------



## Kel127

My DH got me sick! So now on top of all my pregnancy aches and pains, I have a really bad cold. I can't breathe!!! :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

it can be normal for your bump to start to drop with abour 5 wks left esp more with first timers,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

*fed up  fed up  fed up  fed upfed upfed up  fed up  fed up  fed up  fed up *

These pains have been here all day off and on very irregular and are clearly nothing as i expected. I want this baby out and I cant bear another 12 days or more. I have completely stopped being rational. I was trying to be realistic that I will go overdue but I am losing my mind!! :help:


----------



## julchen_79

:hugs: :hugs: for you DM2! Hang in there!! It is soon will be over. In fact it could be over sooner than you think. You never know!! Keep your spirits up and try to stay busy, time will fly by and before you know it you will hold your little one. Don't focus on how long it could be...just take it day by day :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PineappleHead

DM2- I feel ya... I just dunno how I'm gonna make it!!! :help:

Kel- I hope you get better soon, I've been fighting a cold for 2 weeks now and everytime I think I'm getting better it gets worse. It doesn't help that I have asthma as well, so everything is like 10 times worse. 

I'm officially confused! Yesterday before bed I peed (what else is new?) and when I wiped I THOUGHT I saw a streak of pink, but I thought it might've been the light too. Then this morning when I wiped after waking up to get ready for work, I thought I saw it again. Can I be spotting or getting ready for my "show"?? :help: I haven't called the doc yet cause I don't know if I go in and there will be anything. :shrug:


----------



## julchen_79

PineappleHead said:


> DM2- I feel ya... I just dunno how I'm gonna make it!!! :help:
> 
> Kel- I hope you get better soon, I've been fighting a cold for 2 weeks now and everytime I think I'm getting better it gets worse. It doesn't help that I have asthma as well, so everything is like 10 times worse.
> 
> I'm officially confused! Yesterday before bed I peed (what else is new?) and when I wiped I THOUGHT I saw a streak of pink, but I thought it might've been the light too. Then this morning when I wiped after waking up to get ready for work, I thought I saw it again. Can I be spotting or getting ready for my "show"?? :help: I haven't called the doc yet cause I don't know if I go in and there will be anything. :shrug:

Sounds like it could be start of your show? Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## mummydee

*** come on girls, its the home stretch - we can do it!! ***


----------



## lynnikins

yep not long now really considering we did all the hard work to get this far just gotta keep ourselves busy enough that we dont count the minutes , im just focusing on the fact that im due in 24 days and will most definatly have a baby to hold and cuddle in 38 days, everything after that is not worth thinking about, im not going nuts with RLT and EPO jst calmlly taking it before bed each day and i think it helps that i havent gotten any of babys stuff ready yet ( i only have nappies ready to go on a moments notice ) so I will be busy over the next couple of weeks sorting and washing baby clothing and bedding ( when its out of the loft ) and setting up the crib and sorting my maternity bag, , it beats last time when i was ready by 27 wks and had nothing to do when i stopped work at 33wks i was bored out of my baby brain till my mother arrived at 38wks then i spent 2 wks showing her around london, kent etc.... and then ended up touring windsor castle a week past my due date lol. and had DH and my mum doing their best to distract me 24/7 so i didnt think about being overdue lol


----------



## jay.92

Thanks girls huge sigh of relief knowing im not the only one who feels miserable!. 
Im trying to just think not for much not longer not much longer, soon Ill have my babygirl but it feels so long away.

Just wish I had the support of my family when shes here I know I will cope but being 18 I wanted advice and support just incase I need it, its not even like there going an hour and half away there going to visit my uncle in new zealand. :nope:

I want to pull my hair out Im not sure if its must me over reacting, then I manage to get myself in a state about caring for this other little person who depends on me. Will I be any good at it, will it come naturally?!. All these questions I have but have to wait till this madam is here. I just dont know :cry:!!

Aghh! how do I get this monster out any ideas lol?. Ive been walking recently, bouncing on my ball, had sex and that caused major BH went on from 10pm till 5am regualr and ever so painfull!.

Got a massage on monday soooo looking forwards to that something to look forwards to other than the great foodshopping!. Maybe that will bring on labour maybee :) .........

Thank you anyways girls :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Hello ladies! I joined the thread awhile back but had been MIA lately. So just want to reintroduce myself and get to know you all! 

Congratulations to the 5 March babies that came early! :flower:

Can't believe we are nearly there...although I'm due late March and could possibly be April...but I'm hoping not!

So far I'm doing okay, only BIG rant is my sciatic nerve. It's so bad sometimes I can't walk, but I still have to work up until I deliver so all I can really do is try to take it as easy as I can while having to work. But it is SOOO painful! :( 

I called my midwife who suggested some floor exercises, but I try my best cause they consist of lying on my back, and it's not very comfortable with this bump's weight on me, lol!

I just keep reminding myself I have 6 more weeks to go! Hope everyone else is doing great, or as well as we can considering the normal aches and pains of late pregnancy! :)


----------



## PineappleHead

Mendy said:


> Hello ladies! I joined the thread awhile back but had been MIA lately. So just want to reintroduce myself and get to know you all!
> 
> Congratulations to the 5 March babies that came early! :flower:
> 
> Can't believe we are nearly there...although I'm due late March and could possibly be April...but I'm hoping not!
> 
> So far I'm doing okay, only BIG rant is my sciatic nerve. It's so bad sometimes I can't walk, but I still have to work up until I deliver so all I can really do is try to take it as easy as I can while having to work. But it is SOOO painful! :(
> 
> I called my midwife who suggested some floor exercises, but I try my best cause they consist of lying on my back, and it's not very comfortable with this bump's weight on me, lol!
> 
> I just keep reminding myself I have 6 more weeks to go! Hope everyone else is doing great, or as well as we can considering the normal aches and pains of late pregnancy! :)

Hey, Mendy- Just wanted to say I sympathize with you. I have to work until I go into labor as well as I'm part time and If I leave early then I'd have to go back to work sooner and not get as long with my little man (when he decides to get here)
I used to have a huge problem with sciatic pain as well, and I wish I could tell you something that would help the pain but I can't :( :hugs: Just take it easy and don't rush any movement... I found that made it worse for me. 
Hope it eases up for you at least a bit hun! :flower:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Well, ladies, I'm going to have a bit of a moan. 

Went to the dr. today and she said everything looked good but she didn't have the report from when I had my u/s last Friday. She somehow thought we already had me booked in for an induction but I told her no, she said we would discuss that this week. So she had me wait while she had the other hospital fax her the report from my u/s. She wants to wait until after 39 weeks to induce, but go with the other dr's recommendations of an NST twice a week. So her plan is...an NST today (which was fine) an NST monday and another one Thurs. I will see her for my regular appointment Thursday as well and she wants to induce the Monday afterward, which is my due date. I talked to her about all the pain I've been having but she still won't sign me off work (I work on my feet 8 hrs a day) because they are just "normal pregnancy pains." 

I honestly am just fed up. I'm tired of hurting ALL THE TIME and I can't go on leave early. Plus I absolutely cannot call in from work anymore because if I have any more absences I will be fired for them. (My work only allows 3 absences in 6 months). 

I'm going to fill out my leave papers tomorrow when I go to work, hopefully I will be able to go on leave starting next Friday, three days before my induction date.

She also did a cervical exam today, I'm dilated somewhere between a 1 and a 2 so here's hoping baby comes before he has to be induced so mommy doesn't go absolutely crazy. Since my exam I've been really crampy though and had a bit of spotting but nothing much. I'm sure its just from the exam and not my actual show or anything. 

Sorry this was long and some of it is probably rambling...I'm tired and hurt a lot so not really thinking straight. Hope you ladies are doing better than I am!


----------



## Mendy

Thanks, PineappleHead! I know, I wish it would just magically disappear as I feel so useless sometimes.... oh well! Like you said, taking it easy and moving slow is the only way! :shrug:

blondeNklutzi- So sorry to hear they won't sign you off for work....especially with working on your feet 8 hours a day! What absolute torture! Hope your LO decides to show earlier than your scheduled induction! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

jay.92 said:


> Thanks girls huge sigh of relief knowing im not the only one who feels miserable!.
> Im trying to just think not for much not longer not much longer, soon Ill have my babygirl but it feels so long away.
> 
> Just wish I had the support of my family when shes here I know I will cope but being 18 I wanted advice and support just incase I need it, its not even like there going an hour and half away there going to visit my uncle in new zealand. :nope:
> 
> I want to pull my hair out Im not sure if its must me over reacting, then I manage to get myself in a state about caring for this other little person who depends on me. Will I be any good at it, will it come naturally?!. All these questions I have but have to wait till this madam is here. I just dont know :cry:!!


Hun you will be a great mum and some things im sure will come natural , you will have a MW visit you daily for 8 days when you get home then the HV will take over and come once a week from then as long as you need them, we are all here to help answer questions too,

i can totally sympathise with not having the family close by for support my mum left 12 days after ds was born and 7 of those days we were in hospital and she went back to australia and this time she cant come out at all


----------



## vegasbaby

Team yellow no more! Charlotte Rose arrived at 1:06pm EST. She is 7lb 2oz and 19 inches long. She also has a full head of hair! I am so in love, but none of this seems real. Can't believe I had a girl since I was thinking boy all along. When I get a chance I will post the full birth story with photos. For now I think I am going to try to get some sleep. Right now she is sleeping in her daddy's arms. Amazing. Thanks to you all again for your support. As I mentioned yesterday the c-section was completely unexpected (as well as having this baby two and a half weeks early in a city I moved to two weeks ago) but she is so worth it all.


----------



## Kel127

vegasbaby said:


> Team yellow no more! Charlotte Rose arrived at 1:06pm EST. She is 7lb 2oz and 19 inches long. She also has a full head of hair! I am so in love, but none of this seems real. Can't believe I had a girl since I was thinking boy all along. When I get a chance I will post the full birth story with photos. For now I think I am going to try to get some sleep. Right now she is sleeping in her daddy's arms. Amazing. Thanks to you all again for your support. As I mentioned yesterday the c-section was completely unexpected (as well as having this baby two and a half weeks early in a city I moved to two weeks ago) but she is so worth it all.

Congrats on your little girl! I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## MiissMuffet

vegasbaby said:


> Team yellow no more! Charlotte Rose arrived at 1:06pm EST. She is 7lb 2oz and 19 inches long. She also has a full head of hair! I am so in love, but none of this seems real. Can't believe I had a girl since I was thinking boy all along. When I get a chance I will post the full birth story with photos. For now I think I am going to try to get some sleep. Right now she is sleeping in her daddy's arms. Amazing. Thanks to you all again for your support. As I mentioned yesterday the c-section was completely unexpected (as well as having this baby two and a half weeks early in a city I moved to two weeks ago) but she is so worth it all.

congrats hun xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

vegasbaby said:


> Team yellow no more! Charlotte Rose arrived at 1:06pm EST. She is 7lb 2oz and 19 inches long. She also has a full head of hair! I am so in love, but none of this seems real. Can't believe I had a girl since I was thinking boy all along. When I get a chance I will post the full birth story with photos. For now I think I am going to try to get some sleep. Right now she is sleeping in her daddy's arms. Amazing. Thanks to you all again for your support. As I mentioned yesterday the c-section was completely unexpected (as well as having this baby two and a half weeks early in a city I moved to two weeks ago) but she is so worth it all.

Aww congrats hon! Can't wait to see pictures, enjoy your little girl!


----------



## rwhite

vegasbaby said:


> Team yellow no more! Charlotte Rose arrived at 1:06pm EST. She is 7lb 2oz and 19 inches long. She also has a full head of hair! I am so in love, but none of this seems real. Can't believe I had a girl since I was thinking boy all along. When I get a chance I will post the full birth story with photos. For now I think I am going to try to get some sleep. Right now she is sleeping in her daddy's arms. Amazing. Thanks to you all again for your support. As I mentioned yesterday the c-section was completely unexpected (as well as having this baby two and a half weeks early in a city I moved to two weeks ago) but she is so worth it all.

Congrats on your little girl, and what a lovely name she has :) xx Can't wait to read your birth story and see some piccies. Rest up and I hope you have a fast recovery!


----------



## tayna77

here is my 35wk 5day u/s of my baby boy weighing in 6lbs 1oz they say

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5ClaP0hwX0


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations vegasbaby!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PineappleHead

yayyy vegasbaby! congrats hun!! :yipee:


----------



## Tink1o5

I cant believe there is 5 march babies already :O its making it more and more real and making it also more scarey to think about haha.


----------



## Essence

Congratulations to the new mommy!! And great video Tayna77!


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats Vegasbaby!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mummydee

vegasbaby said:


> Team yellow no more! Charlotte Rose arrived at 1:06pm EST. She is 7lb 2oz and 19 inches long. She also has a full head of hair! I am so in love, but none of this seems real. Can't believe I had a girl since I was thinking boy all along. When I get a chance I will post the full birth story with photos. For now I think I am going to try to get some sleep. Right now she is sleeping in her daddy's arms. Amazing. Thanks to you all again for your support. As I mentioned yesterday the c-section was completely unexpected (as well as having this baby two and a half weeks early in a city I moved to two weeks ago) but she is so worth it all.


awww massive congratulations hon! cant wait to see pics! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations Vegasbaby! :flower:

Does that make 7 March babies now? (5 + Babyhaines and vegasbaby?)


Pooing my pants about midwife visit this morning! Only slept in fits and starts last night but I'm hoping it's not had much of an effect on my BP 

Hope everyone is feeling well and positive today :hugs:


----------



## Emskins

Congtrats Vegasbaby! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## lynnikins

im sure everything will be fine at the mw CocoaOne

Congrats Vegasbaby !

owww baby is sitting really low today right down on my pubic bone which is really sore as a result, and today im on my own without DH, so got to be very careful what i do for ds


----------



## Emskins

Well, I am 38 weeks today...only 2 weeks left hopefully...I really don't want to go overdue!

Feeling a little down today, sick of being on my own in this house and it is raining today! I don't know about the rest of you ladies but I don't have much energy to go out and about for long periods of time these days, seems if I go out for an hour or 2 that is me done! Plus my back starts to kill and the walk home always feels soo long!

I bought a mens XXL shirt yesterday to deliver in, my midwife told me to bring a Tshirt but I don't see how you would get skin to skin with a Tshirt on so I bought this shirt and I think it will do the job nicely....


----------



## CocoaOne

Well BP is now 128/91 and got a trace of protein in my urine so MW is sending me to day assessment for checks. He said he doesn't think I'm pre-eclamptic, but they'll keep a close eye on me to make sure it's not heading in that direction. 

Never been to the hospital for monitoring, do I need to take anything apart from my notes and a good book?


----------



## tiger

:( well I had my 38wk appt today n am upset!! They didn't mention anything about the group b strep swab so i mentioned something n he came out with "oh that if you want it done you can go to pathology n have them do it if you really want". I was under the impression it had to be done?? I would rather it done.
On a better note, I'm 38wks Monday n fundal height is measuring at 41cm! Lol. :) she said she thinks he will be a very big n healthy baby :dance: yay! I also went shopping to buy food that I can cook n freeze ie stews etc n the lady who served me asked how long I have left n I replied just over two weeks n she looked like she had seen a ghost! Her reply " oh dear, no way u will make it another two weeks, wouldn't be suprised if u go over the weekend".... Sometimes I wish people wouldn't say this sort of thing because it gets my hopes up, secretly I want it to happen but I think I'm going overdue!
Also got my hair done today before Bub is born, at least my hair will look good in photos! My friend did it for me, I have dark purple hair with blonde through the whole lot n cut n styled (should have cost me $179 but she charged me $50!!! Isn't she lovely?!) I love it. Makes me feel not so much like a fat ugly hippo.
Anyway hope all is well with everyone, sorry to go on. By the way congrats vegasbaby and babyhaines!!!!!!!! :hugs: 
:flower:


----------



## Tink1o5

Sorry to hear that there not doing the test tiger. I am pretty sure its a required test so that makes no sense to me at all. :( 
Glad that you treated yourself to a nice haircut and dyeing though :) :hugs:


----------



## JessiHD

Why do people think that they can predict when your baby is going to be born just by looking at you?!


----------



## lynnikins

Tink1o5 said:


> Sorry to hear that there not doing the test tiger. I am pretty sure its a required test so that makes no sense to me at all. :(
> Glad that you treated yourself to a nice haircut and dyeing though :) :hugs:

they dont do it as standerd in the UK at the moment we have to sort it out ourselves and pay to get it done, its terrible caus its something that is entirely preventable but causes newborn deaths and illness needlesly


----------



## tiger

thanks tink :) i love my hair now, feels good to finally have it done, havent had it cut in nearly 6mths!!! have had alot more important things in mind.
well im in australia and i was under the impression that it had to be done, for that very fact.it can cause harm to a newborn! i dont want that at all which is why i am going to go to pathology and get it done just to make sure, i just dont like the fact that i am going to have to get swabbed by someone who isnt even a mw or doctor!! im going to feel incredibly uncomfortable.
jessihd- i thought the same thing, just because i am a little big doesnt mean i will have him any earlier? i just happen to be carrying a big baby. i should have told her i have a month left and see what her reaction was then lol :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lucky tiger!! i'm, real upset about my hair i shaved my dreds off so its like 1cm long and there is no way i am having photos taken and if I do no1 will see them :cry: I cry when i hear stories like yours how pathetic am i :cry: :cry: :cry: 
x


----------



## tiger

:( aww why did you shave them off? :( so do u mean your hair is 1cm long? did you want it like that???? im sorry, i dont want to make you upset :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

ofcourse i don't want it like that! they stuffed my hair up and i couldnt get them out so i had to shave them off. I spend my time hermitting at home inside with a beanie coz i don't want anyone to see me coz i am ugly :cry: I hate it so much I am so upset that i won't be able to have any nice photos of me with my baby when she is born. It's ok don't be sorry lol it's just me being down and pathetic and tiny things like that just make me cry, just like any other bloody thing. i hate this i don't want to be pregnant anymore i want her now i am over it i cant do anything without crying or screaming swear words coz i cant even clean my own house without bending over i cant turn over by myslef, I feel like i need sleep after4 just doing the dishes, i cant read a freakin packet instructions without bursting into tears and throwing it on the ground. aaahhh the list goes on. I feel blessed to be pregnant but right now i just want to give birth an not be pregnant any more, call me selfish but it's so hard i give up i can't do it anymore!! :cry:


----------



## tiger

aww hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: u r not pathetic for crying over something like that!! if i had to shave my head,i would be in tears all the time too!!! could you possibly try a wig or something so you can go out without feeling like this. oh and i have seen your facebook photos and know that you are not ugly at all, you are gorjuz!! (n dont pfft me this time lol) 
i know how you feel, i have been really down lately and i feel the same way, i feel so lucky to be pregnant because i have looked through the pregnancy after a loss forum etc and i didnt realise how common it was to lose a baby, so i feel blessed to be pregnant but i am sooooo over it!! i want him to be born now! i want more than 3hrs sleep a night, i want to be able to roll in bed without help, and get off the couch without help etc.. list goes on and on and on... n then i make myself feel horrible that i want him out when lots of women would kill to be in my position, even if it did mean being incredibly uncomfortable.
i also cry at stupid things! i cried because i didnt get any mail FFS!!
and i know me telling you i understand isnt going to help all that much but i hope it helps in some small way. im sorry your feeling so down :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Update from me, I'm being induced on the 3rd March so could you add that at the side of my name please xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Naa not into wigs, i can always tell a wig from real hair and arn't too keen on wearing a hot scratching wig in the middle of summer! I look alot diffwerent now from the pics on facebook trust me, I look alot different without hair and i have put on over 20 kg since getting pregnant and one of the 1st places i put it on is around my face so i look like humpty dumpty. i feel more selfish and stupid telling my midwife that i'm not afraid of the pain of giving birth i just dont want pple looking at my hair. atleast we had a laugh about that :haha: naa but really ill get over it, spose it just seems 10 times worse at the mo with everything else going on. We are on the home stretch but it still doesnt seem like the end is in sight. thankyou for making me feel better hun :hugs: xx


----------



## tiger

im sooo sorry but i am going to admit i laughed alot when you said humpty dumpty lol :haha: ... sorry :( i think you will still look as pretty as you were beforehand! :) youre pretty in every photo! not a bad one of you! and you have a pretty slim figure so i am sure it will disappear soon after little ella is born. and you will be back to feeling yourself :) i want to come to nz for my honeymoon later in the year, so if i do than we should catch up :) and im always ready to talk if you need to, im sure i feel just as crappy and depressed and over it ! 
HUGE HUGS :hugs: i hope you feel better, i really do


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thank you :hugs: yes as long as you come to chch then would be great to see you!! Infact come over now we can spend these last weeks doing what we do best but in understnadable company :rofl: xxx


----------



## tiger

I shall start swimming now !!!! ( cant fly this late being pregnant so swimming will do hehe). although knowing my luck ill go into labour lol. im going to have an earlyish night (altho this is quite late for me and its only 9pm lol). Have a good night. try not to worry too much :) :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea i going to bed in a minute too, its 10 past 12 here. although OH decided to play with the ringtones on his phone b4 which woke little miss up and sent her dancing so i will wait till she settles down 1st lol. Goodnight hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I actually was in tears last night over how fed up I am. My husband was trying to make me feel better saying we only have a week and a half and that we will be in single figures on sunday. But i told him it means f*** all because i could be late and the countdown doesnt make me happy anymore, just upset. I wish I wasnt feeling this way so close to the end. I got so far with my spirits high, my mom even commented at how well i was doing and how happy i seemed but now i am just a moaning cow :( Havent spoke to her since i have been so fed up though and tbh i have phoned her a few times lately and she isnt home and that just upsets me more because i am so close to my due date that she should be easy to get hold of. She lives so far away that I have no problem telling her that I have gone into labour (maybe-we will see if i feel like talking when the time comes) and she and my dad are to be the FIRST to know they have a grandSON and no one gets phoned till they know! They are the babys only grandparents so they get first phone call. But if my husband cant get hold of them we are screwed and I will be really upset that they "ruined" the magical moments of spreading the news. 

I gotta get my head outta this funk. But my husband and i are going out for a bit of shopping (tesco baby event at tesco extras) and i will get my birthing ball today and all that sorta thing since it is payday. So maybe that will cheer me up. Lynnikins- I basically have been done baby shopping and bag packed etc for weeks so you are right it is torture. Lucky you left a bit. I wish i still had stuff like that to do, although could i be bothered? lol

congrats babyhaines and vegasbaby... i will update the list. That does make 7 lambs that we know of :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow it seems everyone is miserable!!! I get what you mean about the counting down the due date. All this time i have been counting down to my due date, now that it is in sight it means less and less coz i keep thinking well we might go over. i never thought i would care as i would know i didnt have long to go but now that its so close its like a drag!!!! x

totally off topic but there is a loud car outside that keeps turning on and then off and my cat is running around out there like a mental critter. i wonder whats going on!?


----------



## lynnikins

im overheating a bit at the min, but its an hr before i have to take ds upstiars to put him to bed and i dont want to make extra trips up the stairs just to turn the heating off caus im sore, so im stripped down to summer type clothing at the moment lol odd since its been raining outside and its the middle of winter


----------



## lynnikins

hmmm what should i have for lunch girls? i have some leftover potato wedges should i do that with some potato waffles ? 

DM2. you should really pressure your mw to induce you at 40wks hun its no good for the baby to have you stressed out


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol that is a lot of potato! 

I have a sweep booked for 3rd March anyway so hopefully that will work if i need it. I am hoping this frustration is temporary. I wanna go back to being excited! I am now just wanting baby so bad that I forget about excitement and all i am wanting is releif! Probably diff for you since you ahve one already so you are happy for bubs to stay in a bit longer so you dont have to do double the work lol Thats what my SIL said about her second anyway, but then again she wasnt having the aches you do.


----------



## lynnikins

the only possible reason for wanting this baby to stay put is to get my sister out here from NZ but i really dont think that will happen now as its getting very tight for her to get time off work, 
otherwise as soon as we have put out the notice around friends to say we need an oncall babysitter for ds for when baby chooses to come then baby is welcome anytime lol at this point i dont even care if theres clothes washed for it, it wont hurt baby to wear whatever i can find from ds and charity shops for a while


----------



## JessiHD

We have snow again in Brummieland! Such a pain getting to work and back in this weather.


----------



## lynnikins

that sucks jessi, i personally love the snow as im a SAHM so if its snowy i'll just rebook any appointments that i cant make and enjoy watching ds play in the snow, but i can imagine the pain that it makes getting into work esp when heavily pregnant


----------



## julchen_79

Hi Ladies :hi: Just wanted to send everyone that is feeling down and frustrated some massive :hugs: :hugs: Try to keep your spirits up....you will all soon hold your little ones and I am sure some of your will hold them sooner than you may think.

I am feeling pretty well these days, very calm (might be the calm before the storm? :haha:) and only the occasional niggle, so I guess I consider myself very lucky. I have one week left at work and a lot of things to wrap up before mat leave so being busy certainly helps. Today is my day off and I will be doing laundry all day as we are getting ceramic tile in the laundry room and I won't be able to wash at all next week. 

By the way Congrats Babyhaines :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

julchen_79 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi: Just wanted to send everyone that is feeling down and frustrated some massive :hugs: :hugs: Try to keep your spirits up....you will all soon hold your little ones and I am sure some of your will hold them sooner than you may think.
> 
> I am feeling pretty well these days, very calm (might be the calm before the storm? :haha:) and only the occasional niggle, so I guess I consider myself very lucky. I have one week left at work and a lot of things to wrap up before mat leave so being busy certainly helps. Today is my day off and I will be doing laundry all day as we are getting ceramic tile in the laundry room and I won't be able to wash at all next week.
> 
> By the way Congrats Babyhaines :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks for the :hugs:. i'm so glad you are feeling ok. I'm so envious right now :haha: xoxo


----------



## julchen_79

Your are welcome hun! I know it is so much easier said than done but just try to stay busy with anything you can find. I think I might be in denial about the whole going through labor, having a real baby etc thing...on the other hand with him getting so big and strong now I am able to feel his limbs which makes me want to cuddle him in the outside world already. Soon, soon ... we will all be there :happydance:


----------



## starbucks101

Blimey thats 3 new March Mummies since I read this thread last!! Congrats Tootsy, BabyHaines & Vegas! 

I'm booked in for an induction on the 19th of March has LO not popped out by then, So I will have her by the 20th at the very latest as they are only giving me one try on the induction stuff if that doesnt work they are going to wip her out so to speak... 

Sorry your feeling so rubbish DM2!! Hope the baby event cheers you up abit! I want to go but my OH has Flu atm (upstairs in bed!) and im finding it so difficult to drive now with the SPD! Maybe tomorrow... 

xx


----------



## Seity

:hugs: to everyone. I've kind of been afraid to post as everyone seems to be so miserable and I'm still happily sailing along. Only about 3-5 weeks left of work and till baby arrives! :happydance: I guess it's about time to start going through the boxes of stuff we've been given and figure out what we still need. Also, maybe do all that other stuff, like pack a hospital bag, make a birth plan, etc. I just don't feel like it's really necessary yet as I still think this guy is staying put till past his due date.
We've been having snow all week, but not a lot of accumulation, so the roads haven't been all that bad. I hope they stay that way as I help coach women's hockey tonight and I don't want to deal with crummy roads to and from the rink.


----------



## girl friday

Well I just had my 36 week mw appointment at home and I probably more concerned now than I have been at any point during my pregnancy!

When I went to see the mw at 34 weeks she said he was head down but not engaged. He feels like he has been in the same position for ages and I think he is laying head down but kind of sideways cos of where I feel movement iykwim.

She now thinks he is breech and free and has referred me to the ANC for a scan to check his position, just to be on the safe side. She tried to call to book me in whilst she was here but couldn't get through so I am waiting for her to call me back and let me know when I am going in for a scan.

She felt a few times putting lods of pressure all over my bump, initially saying the part of baby she felt high up was very hard, too hard to be his bum so must be his head. She felt a couple more times and said the body part she could feel felt softer and felt some movement after pushing at him. She asked where I felt most movement and I said on my right hand side and also low down on my left. She listened for his heartbeat and found that low down which she said could me he isn't breech, but is actually starting to engage and laying lower down than she initially thought.

I'm now sat here, waiting for her call so I can tell DH when to book time to go to the scan after having had to tell him they want me to go for a scan next week.


I know it can't be an urgent concern if they don't want me to go straight up there, but I am concerned! What if there is something wrong with him and that is why what ever body part it was felt hard? What if he is breech? Will that mean a CS rather than natural delivery? 

My BP was 110/70 and urine was clear. Over the whole pregnancy I've had 2 times when a trace of protien was dectected in my urine (not consecutive visits) and my BP was 125/75 and then 120/70.

:cry:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

seity- dont feel bad, its me who feels bad moaning. I just feel rubbish the last day or 2, I am sure my mood will pick up soon. It's probably hormones anyway. I have been pretty good hormone-wise so far so they had to catch up eventually. I am glad you are still feeling great! It must seem so unreal that you are having a baby when you have had like the easiest pregnancy ever lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

keep us updated girl friday :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Girl friday if they found the heartbeat down low than I think it's much more likely that your baby is head down and starting to engage. I only feel movements on my right and it's just that the baby tucks up into a tight ball. They gave me a scan to check position as well because the MW couldn't figure it out from prodding my bump either. Turns out it was he was 4/5th engaged, so I'd try not to worry. The scan will clear things up.


----------



## girl friday

Seity said:


> Girl friday if they found the heartbeat down low than I think it's much more likely that your baby is head down and starting to engage. I only feel movements on my right and it's just that the baby tucks up into a tight ball. They gave me a scan to check position as well because the MW couldn't figure it out from prodding my bump either. Turns out it was he was 4/5th engaged, so I'd try not to worry. The scan will clear things up.


Thanks. 

Like I said, I *know* he hasn't rolled over, so if he wasn't breech before he can't be know, it just concered me that she mentioned needing a scan. I've had things so easy so far and I feel a little guilty that I have, but I want to keep it that way!

x


----------



## julchen_79

kind of pointless but still funny....i am just trying to get my stepdaughter up to drive her to school...the alarm has been going off for half an hour right beside her head!! she won't even move :haha: oh to be a kid again 

Ok...I got a TMI question....everyone always talk about pressure in their pelvis...now all I get is pressue around my butt...like I constantly would have to go to the bathroom - but don't. I also get so much movements and limbs sticking out front that I am starting to believe my little man is back to back or at least in some weird sideways position. Does anyway have this?


----------



## hivechild

Hello girls,

I can't believe how time has flown. Thank you everyone for all of your well wishes and for all of the wonderful support and company over the months past and as I have time I'll definitely be checking in and trying to keep up with things.

Time has understandably been a blur of baby baby baby with moments of oblivion by way of little cat naps. We're doing better as of last night though and he's nursing great and starting to sleep better because of it so I'm feeling passably human having caught up a bit on sleep myself.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting for their little ones to make an appearance and I hope that their arrivals are both timely and without incident. I can't believe that we've had a few more lambs show up this week already! Congrats to all of you new mommas.

I've finally got a few pictures of Ronan posted here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/279314-pics-wee-monkey.html

Once I'm into the groove of things I will no doubt have a billion more photos of the wee monkey to share!

Time for me to go sneak a shower in before it's feeding time.


----------



## greenlady

Hivechild - Wow he's gorgeous and looks a good size for being 3 weeks early! I'm glad you're feeling human too! Look forward to more updates

Girl Friday - I have movements in the same places and I was also told head down but not engaged at 34 weeks. It sounds to me like the midwife is now not really sure what she's doing, and I don't see why the bum wouldn't feel hard? (all the bits feel hard to me) But anyway at least you've got a scan just to be sure... It's better than not knowing until its too late, but as seity says she prob just couldn't figure it out...


----------



## girl friday

greenlady said:


> Girl Friday - I have movements in the same places and I was also told head down but not engaged at 34 weeks. It sounds to me like the midwife is now not really sure what she's doing, and I don't see why the bum wouldn't feel hard? (all the bits feel hard to me) But anyway at least you've got a scan just to be sure... It's better than not knowing until its too late, but as seity says she prob just couldn't figure it out...

Thanks, I've been looking at things online and thinking more about it. I'm sure he's head down, and possibly left occiput transverse, which is why I get the movements where I do. Trying to convince myself I know more than the mw I also reckon that is why I can't get comfy when I try to sleep on my left had side either!

At each appointment there are 2 mws, one taking measurements and one making notes. It was the one who usually make notes during my appointments who came to see me today so maybe that is why she though he is breech too? She doesn't usually feel? 

Anyway, I have a scan on Wednesday at 2:30 so I guess I get to see him again if nothing else. Fingers crossed he's not breech though!


----------



## lynnikins

im feeling dizzy and sick to my stomach, i have eaten today had some fruit and some carbs but im feeling so sick and i dont know why,


----------



## Emskins

Seity, as you coach women's hockey I assume you must be watching a lot of the Olympics, we have been trying to catch as much as possible but we are 9hr ahead on Van so it can be tricky....shame as we just moved from there less than a year ago! Needless to say we are gunning for team Canada gold for both womens and mens!

Girl Friday, keep us posted, I am sure LO is just playing tricks on you!

Lynnikins, hope you feel better, maybe try to have something sweet to bring your blood sugar levels up....

I am bored.....waiting for OH to come home from work, so I can have some human contact......ohh the loneliness is killing me slowly!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

More March mummies already, congrats to you all! Its exciting that the final few weeks are in sight and I imagine that each time I log on here now there will be more news of babies arriving.

Sorry to hear that some mummies are feeling the frustrations now. For the most part I am in good spirits though since beginning maternity leave I have had a couple of off days and really do not want to begin a countdown as I know that will only make me feel miserable. Today I was just thinking that I will actually miss my bump. Ive gotten so used to it and it still fascinates me that this little being is growing inside of me. The thought of pregnancy always scared me to death but I cant believe that all in all I've enjoyed it! 

I guess Im lucky (so far) as everyone has a different experience and my opinion may change after I've gone through childbirth!


----------



## Mendy

Congrats to the new March moms!!!


----------



## Seity

Emskins said:


> Seity, as you coach women's hockey I assume you must be watching a lot of the Olympics, we have been trying to catch as much as possible but we are 9hr ahead on Van so it can be tricky....shame as we just moved from there less than a year ago! Needless to say we are gunning for team Canada gold for both womens and mens!

I would be watching the Olympics, but we don't pay for television. Got rid of it a few years ago because there's nothing worth paying the overpriced cable company to watch and you can't really get any channels over the air in my town, so unless I go to a bar I don't get to watch the games. Being in the US, we're cheering for team USA though.


----------



## lynnikins

im drinking OJ with lemonade in it at the moement and having the leftover of DS's pasta dinner to keep me going till dinner time, im hoping having more food in my system will sort this sick feeling out,


----------



## bigbloomerz

Evening Lovely Ladies :) 

Whats everyones plans for the weekend? I have Midwife coming to check my BP tommorow and the hairdresser coming round, wondering wether I should go for a drastic cut in prep for motherhood or just leave it as it is? Dont know wether I am brave enough to have it chopped short, which do you think is easier? Short hair out of the way or long hair that you can tie up out of the way? xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hellooo everyone, i've had a bumpy couple of days been in hospital but so glad to be back, going to catch up in a mo on all i've missed.

It started on Wed, i went back to work after being off since Fri with Labyrnthitis, had my 36wk midwife appointment at 2:10 so went just after luch. Midwife found protein in my urine and said BP was high. She checked my BP at the end of the appointment again and it was still high so she said i needed to go to the pregnancy assessment unit at hospital as she couldn't ignore the readings.

Went the hospital where they kept taking BP readings every 15 mins and they also put a monitor on LO to check his heartbeat and activity, they checked urine again and couldnt find any protein, which i was relieved about. 

After a few hours they said they would have to admit me as my BP was still too high and higher then when i first arrived. They kept me in until last night and finally let me go at 8pm. They had said i could go at 12 lunch time, by the time my BP tablets came from the pharmacy it was 2 p.m. and just as i was going to go the midwife said she wanted to check my BP again just before i went, it had gone up again so i had to then wait for the Dr to see me. He said it was too high to let me go and that they would increase my BP tablets to 3 a day and give me one now and then if my BP had gone down within the next 2 hours i could go home. 
Luckily when the midwife checked again at 7:30 it had dramatically gone down but then before i could leave they had to put LO on the monitor again, and sod's law he was sleepy. Had just been kicking the life out of me prior to that, thought i would have to stay in, but midwife gave me some chocolate and that soon woke him up! His heartbeat shot up from 131 to 165 and he was very active for a while after so they finally let me escape :happydance:

Never been so happy. They have now booked me in to be induced on the 15th unless he arrives before then, but really scared, a few women were being induced whilst i was there and they seemed in a lot of pain.

Right thats enough of me rambling on sorry so long.

Off to catch up on everyone else's goss now xxXX

whoo and i am now officially on maternity leave which is a lovely feeling


----------



## jay.92

Aghhh so not a happy bunny!!.

Had midwife today found out babys all ready to go full enaged go us finally:happydance:. But dont get a sweep till the following tuesday 7 days after my due date and I dont get induced till 12 days after my due date Im so not happy:growlmad::growlmad:. After all the talking she said she wants a text this weekend saying little ones here (ha I blooody wish!):nope:

I feel overly depressed and nothings help or being done about it. Family leaving 4 days before due date makes things 20x worse I just really wanted family with me its stressing me out ive never worried about things so much before. Nothing is managing to keep me going I just want to run away and hide I cannot stand this no more, not just being pregnant but everything just feel like everything is falling apart around me I cant help but be stressed I dont even sleep I cannot sleep Cant do this no more :cry:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cannot stop crying I want this baby here when my family are here there not going to be phone call away because of the time difference. I need my family here for support emotional and physical . There not even coming back till late april I dont want them to leave. Im not saying anything to them as I dont want to ruin there holiday for my own needs.

I need this baby out!. Ill do anything bloody anything for this baby to make an apperance HELPPPPP


----------



## jj-rabbit

CocoaOne said:


> Well BP is now 128/91 and got a trace of protein in my urine so MW is sending me to day assessment for checks. He said he doesn't think I'm pre-eclamptic, but they'll keep a close eye on me to make sure it's not heading in that direction.
> 
> Never been to the hospital for monitoring, do I need to take anything apart from my notes and a good book?

Hey hun how did you get on? I had to spend from Wed until last night in hospital with high BP, was 120/60 at booking appt and had gone up as high as 165/101 so they put me on some tablets and kept me in for monitoring. I asked the midwife what the implications of high BP was and she said it can cause kidney and liver problems, also problems with my head, headaches etc and also cause the placenta to be knocked off so they do have to keep an eye on it. They have let me go home with BP tablets and i have to go the hospital evey Monday to be checked as well as MW checking my BP. As a result of high BP they wont let me go overdue so they have booked me in for an induction onh 15th March if LO has not arrived by then. Hope your okay hun xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

im feeling a bit better but its now just turned from friday into saturday here and im off to bed.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My spirits are a bit higher tonight. The baby event was crap lol but i got my birth ball (davina one from argos) and hubby and i did a massive grocery shop tonight and made sure there was loads of food in *in case* We usually just have him pick up whatever from the shops every few days. So it is nice to have a kitchen stocked with food. Got the drinks and savoury snacks for my hospital bag which was all that was missing. My SPD that i thought was gone since i have been better for weeks, has come back with a vengance!! But all in all it was good to get outta the house. I am feeling better. I was hoping all the walking round tesco would help labour along :lol: but no luck yet.


----------



## mummydee

Hi girls how are you all??

Cant believe there are 7 March bubbs now - thats insane!

I went to THE BABY SHOW yesterday and bought loads - some shirts for little man, grow bag, car seat straps, bis, a gorgeously soft blanket, dummy pod and best of all - my new SLING!!!!!!! Its ace although I need some practise with it!

The good thing about going when you are heavily pregnant is people giving up their seats for you, and the lady selling massage pads let me sit on her chair for like half an hour! shattered last night though I was!!


Just a quick question - has anyone experienced really dark orange wee? Mine looks darker than lucozade!


----------



## Emskins

Seity, we also ditched TV about 5 years ago, we are naughty and do download movies etc, we have been watching some of the Olyimpics on the Vancouver 2010 site for free...worth a look as the streaming is really good quality and you can watch whole events.

I am going to get a changing bag today, not a proper one as I don't want to have to lug a giant back around with me, I plan to pick up a regular black bag that I saw in H&M the other week which I think will work just fine and it is a fraction of the price.

I bought a birthing ball the other week, well it is just a regular exercise ball but I don't think there is any difference between the two really, just need to inflate it now...

Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## CocoaOne

jj-rabbit said:


> Hey hun how did you get on? I had to spend from Wed until last night in hospital with high BP, was 120/60 at booking appt and had gone up as high as 165/101 so they put me on some tablets and kept me in for monitoring. I asked the midwife what the implications of high BP was and she said it can cause kidney and liver problems, also problems with my head, headaches etc and also cause the placenta to be knocked off so they do have to keep an eye on it. They have let me go home with BP tablets and i have to go the hospital evey Monday to be checked as well as MW checking my BP. As a result of high BP they wont let me go overdue so they have booked me in for an induction onh 15th March if LO has not arrived by then. Hope your okay hun xxxx

Well.... Typically everything returned to normal! Lol

When I first got there they took my BP and it had gone down to 130/85. Hooked me up to CTG and LO seemed fine- heartrate was around 130 and nearer 160 when she was moving. There was a slightly panicy period when they thought she wasn't moving because it wasn't showing up on the machine and I couldn't feel her, but it turns out she was being lazy, plus the machine was broken so I had to manually record her movements! 

It also showed that my body is having 'preperations', as the midwife put it it. She said she wouldn't expect to see contractions on the readout because I'm only 35 weeks, but every 5 mins or so there was one registering as 35-40 on the machine, some of them I felt as tiny tightenings (while LO was moving mostly) and others I didn't feel at all. 

Took BP again and it was 119/70- so perfectly fine! They discharged me and phoned later to say my urine and bloods were all clear too. So no idea why any of it happened! Probably going to pop into GP surgery early in the week and use their self-use machine to take BP just on case, as next MW appointment isn't for a couple of weeks. 

MW said LO is head down, longitudal, ceph presentation and LOA - which I think is the very best position for birth? So I hope she stays like it! She also said I've got very good stomach muscles :wacko: - Surprised me! :haha:

I hope your tablets are making you feel too bad JJ :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun how did you get on? I had to spend from Wed until last night in hospital with high BP, was 120/60 at booking appt and had gone up as high as 165/101 so they put me on some tablets and kept me in for monitoring. I asked the midwife what the implications of high BP was and she said it can cause kidney and liver problems, also problems with my head, headaches etc and also cause the placenta to be knocked off so they do have to keep an eye on it. They have let me go home with BP tablets and i have to go the hospital evey Monday to be checked as well as MW checking my BP. As a result of high BP they wont let me go overdue so they have booked me in for an induction onh 15th March if LO has not arrived by then. Hope your okay hun xxxx
> 
> Well.... Typically everything returned to normal! Lol
> 
> When I first got there they took my BP and it had gone down to 130/85. Hooked me up to CTG and LO seemed fine- heartrate was around 130 and nearer 160 when she was moving. There was a slightly panicy period when they thought she wasn't moving because it wasn't showing up on the machine and I couldn't feel her, but it turns out she was being lazy, plus the machine was broken so I had to manually record her movements!
> 
> It also showed that my body is having 'preperations', as the midwife put it it. She said she wouldn't expect to see contractions on the readout because I'm only 35 weeks, but every 5 mins or so there was one registering as 35-40 on the machine, some of them I felt as tiny tightenings (while LO was moving mostly) and others I didn't feel at all.
> 
> Took BP again and it was 119/70- so perfectly fine! They discharged me and phoned later to say my urine and bloods were all clear too. So no idea why any of it happened! Probably going to pop into GP surgery early in the week and use their self-use machine to take BP just on case, as next MW appointment isn't for a couple of weeks.
> 
> MW said LO is head down, longitudal, ceph presentation and LOA - which I think is the very best position for birth? So I hope she stays like it! She also said I've got very good stomach muscles :wacko: - Surprised me! :haha:
> 
> I hope your tablets are making you feel too bad JJ :hugs:Click to expand...


sorry to butt in hon but thats great news, glad everything is okay! xx


----------



## Sparky0207

7 march babies already?!! :shock:

Wow! Wonder who'll be next...


----------



## jay.92

Meee please :D


----------



## rwhite

jay.92 said:


> Meee please :D

I agree, you or DM2 could really do with your arrivals showing up :) And anybody else due very early March. It must be getting so uncomfortable! :hugs: x


----------



## jay.92

There's been so many early boy bundles wonder why that is?. 

Try telling my little one that don't think she understands get out I'm getting overly uncomfortable now!, midwife said she's expecting a text off me over the weekend saying she on her way I WISH!! I know I'm going to go over due.

how long have you girls got to wait till your sweep and induction? I've got a sweep booked for the 9th march got to wait 7 days and an induction for 12 days after due date which I think is mothers day!


----------



## tiger

my mw hasnt even talked about induction dates or sweep dates with me :( im pretty sure at the hospital i go to they offer to induce a little over 7 days after due date so i SHOULD definately have my baby by 19th march or 20th march :) i hope so! im sos uncomfortable and depressed its ridiculous. im always angry with everyone, noone can stand me at the moment and my OH doesnt care how uncomfortable i am  he doesnt think it "could possibly be that bad" !!!! hes not very caring at all. the other night i needed attention and asked if he would jump in the shower with me and his reply "i would rather not as ur getting really fat now and its cramped!!!!!!!!". THANKS HONEY, GREAT WAY TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he did apologise after i started balling my eyes out, apparently it wasnt meant to come out like that.
Anyway hands up if ur fed up, depressed and super emotional and feel like u should be in the crazy house at the moment???? 
^^ me!! 
sorry but im really fed up.
have a great night/day wherever you are
:flower:


----------



## jay.92

^^^^^ 
I ammm I ammm Me Me Me!! Hehe my hand was straight up waving around!

No one can stand me either I'm such a moody cow I either just sit there sulking or I'm being ever so moody and leave as I feel so horrible towards who ever I'm with I'm a nightmare! 

The partner is actually helping kinda I still have the job of all tthe house work and cooking while he sits on his bum. But he is helping me with things like getting out the bath, fetching me a drink or snack as it takes me 3times as long!.

I know we have all waited 9months to see our little ones and what's a week more but I'm sooooo uncomfortable. And if one person says not long now or any signs of little one I'm going to scream at them!


----------



## MiissMuffet

mothers day is in may over here! 
I forced OH out tonight his sister who is also pregnant wanted him to go drink at their house so i made him go (he doesnt do anything for himself. He works, then comes home and pretty much does everything for me and he earns the money right now so he spends his hard earned money on the things we both need) so i get sad he just doesnt do anything fun for himself. he didnt want to go coz he didnt want to leave me by myself and when he isn't working all he wants to do is spend time with me, i dont know why, all i do is moan, and then i feel bad coz on his weekend days i sleep in - i didnt get up till 4pm this afternoon so he spent it on his own. I can't sleep at nights, but i feel so terrible :cry: he is so good to me he doesnt nothing for himslef it's all me and i feel like i need to do something nice for him. Any ideas??

Blaa now that got me crying, i'm an emotional; wreck right now it sux i had no sleep last night coz was just so hot and uncomfy then the cicadas started up outside in the bush next to the window so bloody loud this morning i ended up punching my pillow and bawling my eyes out. OH was outside with the hose trying to get them away :haha:
then all day the pains in my pelvic area were awful they felt like they were cracking i tried to cook tea and then i would get such a strong pain and I dropped the tea on the ground, and was too stubborn to let OH help, I DID let him clean the floor coz i couldn't bend down that far. 
Now that OH is out I don't want to be alone. Pathetic!!

Tiger- are still up???
:hugs: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

jay.92 said:


> ^^^^^
> I ammm I ammm Me Me Me!! Hehe my hand was straight up waving around!
> 
> No one can stand me either I'm such a moody cow I either just sit there sulking or I'm being ever so moody and leave as I feel so horrible towards who ever I'm with I'm a nightmare!
> 
> The partner is actually helping kinda I still have the job of all tthe house work and cooking while he sits on his bum. But he is helping me with things like getting out the bath, fetching me a drink or snack as it takes me 3times as long!.
> 
> I know we have all waited 9months to see our little ones and what's a week more but I'm sooooo uncomfortable. And if one person says not long now or any signs of little one I'm going to scream at them!

:hugs: xx


----------



## tiger

Yep still up, it's 9:35pm n I'm watching OH play soccer with his best mate in the backyard. I figured he would like to spend time with his mate, all I do is cry n complain how much pain I'm in or uncomfortable oh n cry some more.
I've been really angry at things lately too n I mmownbow it feels to not sleep! I don't get much sleep cuz my belly starts hurting n I start getting cramps if I'm on the one side for too long n I feel like my hips are gettin split in two also. I tried to wake Jonno up last night cuz I was in that much pain n crying n he rolled over n said "Thats no good" n went back to sleep.
I'm sorry u feel so crap jay92 n missmuffett, then end sucks doesn't it ! Can't Wait to go into labour, now I'm willing pain on myself lol!


----------



## jj-rabbit

[QUOTE
Well.... Typically everything returned to normal! Lol

When I first got there they took my BP and it had gone down to 130/85. Hooked me up to CTG and LO seemed fine- heartrate was around 130 and nearer 160 when she was moving. There was a slightly panicy period when they thought she wasn't moving because it wasn't showing up on the machine and I couldn't feel her, but it turns out she was being lazy, plus the machine was broken so I had to manually record her movements! 

It also showed that my body is having 'preperations', as the midwife put it it. She said she wouldn't expect to see contractions on the readout because I'm only 35 weeks, but every 5 mins or so there was one registering as 35-40 on the machine, some of them I felt as tiny tightenings (while LO was moving mostly) and others I didn't feel at all. 

Took BP again and it was 119/70- so perfectly fine! They discharged me and phoned later to say my urine and bloods were all clear too. So no idea why any of it happened! Probably going to pop into GP surgery early in the week and use their self-use machine to take BP just on case, as next MW appointment isn't for a couple of weeks. 

MW said LO is head down, longitudal, ceph presentation and LOA - which I think is the very best position for birth? So I hope she stays like it! She also said I've got very good stomach muscles :wacko: - Surprised me! :haha:

I hope your tablets are making you feel too bad JJ :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Ahh that's fab everything is okay hun!! I feel fine so presume tablets are doing there job, although i was a bit concerned when i read the leaflet that came with them, they say "if you have asthma or wheezing DO NOT TAKE THESE TABLES and go back to your Doctor or Pharmacist" and i have asthma?? Presume the Dr at the hospital knows what he is doing though and my asthma is no worse so will keep taking as do not want to go back into hospital. 


Thats fab she is head down, my LO is head down too with his nose facing up, jeez it amazes me how they can tell by feeling. xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

mummydee said:


> Hi girls how are you all??
> 
> Cant believe there are 7 March bubbs now - thats insane!
> 
> I went to THE BABY SHOW yesterday and bought loads - some shirts for little man, grow bag, car seat straps, bis, a gorgeously soft blanket, dummy pod and best of all - my new SLING!!!!!!! Its ace although I need some practise with it!
> 
> The good thing about going when you are heavily pregnant is people giving up their seats for you, and the lady selling massage pads let me sit on her chair for like half an hour! shattered last night though I was!!
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - has anyone experienced really dark orange wee? Mine looks darker than lucozade!

Hey hun which sling did you get? I've been looking at them but can't decide which to get there is too much choice :wacko: so i've ended up not getting one yet.

On the wee front mine changes, sometimes it's really dark and other times it's like there is no colour there, presume all is okay and maybe it depends on what i've eaten/drunk, but don't really know? x


----------



## sophieee18

I've got my scan booked for tuesday! I will find out if I need a c section or not!!! Wish me luck xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sophieee18 said:


> I've got my scan booked for tuesday! I will find out if I need a c section or not!!! Wish me luck xx

goodluck!! betcha its moved though. mine was miles away :thumbup: x


----------



## greenlady

MiissMuffet said:


> mothers day is in may over here!
> I forced OH out tonight his sister who is also pregnant wanted him to go drink at their house so i made him go (he doesnt do anything for himself. He works, then comes home and pretty much does everything for me and he earns the money right now so he spends his hard earned money on the things we both need) so i get sad he just doesnt do anything fun for himself. he didnt want to go coz he didnt want to leave me by myself and when he isn't working all he wants to do is spend time with me, i dont know why, all i do is moan, and then i feel bad coz on his weekend days i sleep in - i didnt get up till 4pm this afternoon so he spent it on his own. I can't sleep at nights, but i feel so terrible :cry: he is so good to me he doesnt nothing for himslef it's all me and i feel like i need to do something nice for him. Any ideas??

Dunno if this sounds stupid but maybe you could write him a letter when he's at work or out, just saying all the things you really appreciate that he does for you, what you love about him etc, maybe you could write something every day and then give it to him to read either when you are going through labour or after the baby is born? In the meantime, give him a footrub/shoulder massage if you have the energy! Or even just buy him a pressie that's non baby related (so that he can forget about the baby strain for a bit!). Anyway he sounds like a really top bloke you've got there! 

I hope you're feel all feeling a bit better today. Sun is shining (in London anyway) and in a few short weeks we will all have the most special present there is :flower:


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how are you all??
> 
> Cant believe there are 7 March bubbs now - thats insane!
> 
> I went to THE BABY SHOW yesterday and bought loads - some shirts for little man, grow bag, car seat straps, bis, a gorgeously soft blanket, dummy pod and best of all - my new SLING!!!!!!! Its ace although I need some practise with it!
> 
> The good thing about going when you are heavily pregnant is people giving up their seats for you, and the lady selling massage pads let me sit on her chair for like half an hour! shattered last night though I was!!
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - has anyone experienced really dark orange wee? Mine looks darker than lucozade!
> 
> Hey hun which sling did you get? I've been looking at them but can't decide which to get there is too much choice :wacko: so i've ended up not getting one yet.
> 
> On the wee front mine changes, sometimes it's really dark and other times it's like there is no colour there, presume all is okay and maybe it depends on what i've eaten/drunk, but don't really know? xClick to expand...

I got mine from a company called cot 2 tot, but their website doesnt seem to be working :dohh: it's basically one long piece of stretch fabric and you can tie it up different ways... "cuddle" (baby on your tummy/chest) "facing out" or "breastfeed" - I think you can even eventually adapt it to a side sling and back carry too.

I looked at the close baby sling which is the one I originally wanted but it was almost £60, whereas the one I opted for was £35 - call me cheap! If I get on well with it, I might splurge on the closebaby one at a later date, but generally pretty happy with the cot2tot one! 

What sort are you after? x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good afternoon (or whatever time for you) ladies! 

I am trying to stay positive about things but as like many of you, I just cant seem to not be upset about one thing or another. But by trying to be positive, it isnt getting me down like it was the other day. There are loadsa things that are annoying me at the minute and far too long of stories to type. Oh! And my husband woke up today and asked how i am feeling and if i thought i would go into labour today! he was being lighthearted but grrrr I told him that was rude! 

No new lambs born today?


----------



## CocoaOne

Mummydee- I've got a Moby sling which sounds about the same. Really must get it out and practice with a doll! Hopefully I'll be able to get LO to sleep in it so I can do things round the house, and eventually breastfeed wearing her too- that's the plan anyway! 

Some local mums have started a sling library too I noticed on facebook the other day, so might be able to try out different ones if we don't get on with the Moby, or if she grows out of it etc. Really looking forward to snuggling up with her! 

Half of my family and friends have got a horrible sickness & diarrhea bug at the mo, it's my baby shower tonight and think only me and 4 other people can make it! Oh well..... I'm just hoping I don't get the bug.


----------



## jay.92

Have a good night tonight *Cocoaone* Im sure it will be a good night!. Hopefully some pictures for us to see tomorrow.

*DM2* ahh bless the hubby, I know what you mean though everyone keeps asking me and saying to me its going to happen really soon dont worry, It will happen when you least expect it to. I have only just decieded I want this baby out now I need my family here.

Aghhh I just need to calm down! Ill end up making myself Ill had midwife yesterday and she said my blood presure was high well higher than normal 120/80, I told her ive been seeing light specls for awhile but she dont seam to be worried about it should I be?. Babys all totally enaged wish she would hurry up now I want my baby now!.


----------



## jj-rabbit

mummydee said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how are you all??
> 
> Cant believe there are 7 March bubbs now - thats insane!
> 
> I went to THE BABY SHOW yesterday and bought loads - some shirts for little man, grow bag, car seat straps, bis, a gorgeously soft blanket, dummy pod and best of all - my new SLING!!!!!!! Its ace although I need some practise with it!
> 
> The good thing about going when you are heavily pregnant is people giving up their seats for you, and the lady selling massage pads let me sit on her chair for like half an hour! shattered last night though I was!!
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - has anyone experienced really dark orange wee? Mine looks darker than lucozade!
> 
> Hey hun which sling did you get? I've been looking at them but can't decide which to get there is too much choice :wacko: so i've ended up not getting one yet.
> 
> On the wee front mine changes, sometimes it's really dark and other times it's like there is no colour there, presume all is okay and maybe it depends on what i've eaten/drunk, but don't really know? xClick to expand...
> 
> I got mine from a company called cot 2 tot, but their website doesnt seem to be working :dohh: it's basically one long piece of stretch fabric and you can tie it up different ways... "cuddle" (baby on your tummy/chest) "facing out" or "breastfeed" - I think you can even eventually adapt it to a side sling and back carry too.
> 
> I looked at the close baby sling which is the one I originally wanted but it was almost £60, whereas the one I opted for was £35 - call me cheap! If I get on well with it, I might splurge on the closebaby one at a later date, but generally pretty happy with the cot2tot one!
> 
> What sort are you after? xClick to expand...

I've been looking at the fabric ones too, don't like the more rigid ones. £35 is good, i could no way spend £60 on one. I'll have to have a look at thier website when its up and running again. I like the look of the ones that adapt several ways and defo want one for breastfeeding too.x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My bro and SIL bought me a babybjorn one for out and about. I never really considered on of those sling type ones. Maybe i will see after he is here if i want one. I am tempted hearing all you talk about them :)

So I have decided that Tuesday (hubbys day off this week) we are going on a date. The last time we will have a chance to go out for a very long time since we dont have any babysitters. We will go for a meal and to see avatar (hubby has been DYING to see it) Those are 2 things that cant really be done with LO for quite some time. I will tell him when he gets home. He really has been anxious to get out and do something not baby related. So I will show him some attention before there is a new man in my life. So now I am happy for LO to wait til after Tuesday. I hope this tactic works for me, part of the idea is to take my mind off of wanting him NOW!! lol


----------



## jay.92

Urghhh My other half keeps moaniing at me for wanting this baby out, that he has decieded caster oil is the only way to get her out now. 

I dont want her out like that Ive heard its very harmfull for baby, Has anyone heard anything on it?. Im not going to take it Ill just let her come when ready mmmmm Maybe sex might work .....


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Jay.92-good luck with the sex. I don't think its been doing us much good. :(

Yesterday I had a breakdown at work when I found out that management won't approve me going on a personal Leave of Absence starting after Tuesday. Really? I just want off the Friday, Saturday, and Sunday before my induction to get ready and rest, but no. So, it looks like if LO doesn't get moving before then I will be working until 11 pm the night of the 28th and being induced the morning of the 1st. Not really ideal, but what can you do? They say my situation isn't urgent enough to need an immediate LOA and my department is too short staffed as it is, especially since I will be going on leave soon enough.

Almost immediately after that, a well meaning co worker says "you haven't had that baby yet?" at which point I ran into a bathroom stall and had a good cry. Hopefully today is better.


----------



## lynnikins

jay.92 i wouldnt go near castor oil if i were you it is dangerous for you and the baby, 

today has been a good day for us, had a relaxed start to the day then went shopping and got some cotbed sheets for ds's bed for £2.44 from tesco and they were BOGOF so i got 4 for less than the last 2 cost me which i was happy about and we got that "special outfit" for the baby, to bring baby home from the hospital in probably lol but i plan to reuse all DS's netural baby bits and if baby is a boy then i'll get to reuse all ds's bits if its a girl i'll need to buy some stuff eventually but not for a few months as everything upto 3-6 is preety much either yellow, cream or white lol, and ive just preped the cassaroles for the oven for mine and DH's dinner and DS is having leftovers from last night which is fine by me, and DH let me have a nap on the sofa this afternoon so aside from the circulation problems in my legs that are making them itchy if im standing for more than 10 min at a time then im doing good, my nap helped my pelvis stop hurting so bad for a bit so as long as i dont Overdo it before bed i might get away with being painfree, also theres a darn good chance i can get a Bubble bath tonight once we have DS in bed as DH wont have the tv on caus hes doing work on his CV and doing job applicaitons to see if he can get something better than what he has at the moment


----------



## Seity

That's rough blondeNklutzi. My work is awesome in that they'd panic with me gone, but deal with it, esp for only a few days like that. I think its started to sink in for everyone this past week that they're going to have to manage without me soon and so I've been making cheat sheets and such for the various tasks that can't be done remotely by another office.
Enjoy your shower CocoaOne. My friends are doing a coed potluck baby shower for me next Saturday. No idea what to expect, but I think it's sweet of them to try to put something together.


----------



## jay.92

*blondeNklutzi* Mmm I cant see sex working either and I cant be bothered. Not really a touchy person since being pregnant.
Thats really unreasonable will they not even let you leave early on the 28th?. Just to let you rest some what before having your baby.

*lynnikins* Oo Dont worry I will not be going anywhere near that stuff, Ive heard such bad things about it. I am not harming my baby for my own selfishness. As much as I want her here I would like a healthy happy baby.


----------



## lynnikins

im concered that im developing OC theres a sticky post at the top of the forum about it, going to get blood tests done this week hopefully if i do theres a high chance of induction apparently so i might end up with a lovebug or at least early March


----------



## blondeNklutzi

jay.92 said:


> *blondeNklutzi* Mmm I cant see sex working either and I cant be bothered. Not really a touchy person since being pregnant.
> Thats really unreasonable will they not even let you leave early on the 28th?. Just to let you rest some what before having your baby.
> .

Well, if I'm present for more than 50% of my shift, it doesn't count as an absence if I leave, so I will probably leave about halfway through my shift the 28th whether they like it or not!


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> . We will go for a meal and to see avatar (hubby has been DYING to see it)


That is exactly what we will be doing tonight :haha: Just got to make sure I get a seat right by the isle for my 150 pee breaks :rofl:


----------



## jay.92

lynnikins said:


> im concered that im developing OC theres a sticky post at the top of the forum about it, going to get blood tests done this week hopefully if i do theres a high chance of induction apparently so i might end up with a lovebug or at least early March

Sorry whats OC?. And what are the symptoms?.


----------



## lynnikins

its obtsetric cholisatis (sp) and its a liver function disorder it affects about 1% of pregnant women and the main symptom is exessive itching on arms , legs , the soles of your feet and palms of your hands, id read the links in the pinned thread for more info hun, they do a blood test to check for it


----------



## Erised

Congrats to the new March Mummies & Their Little Ones!! 
Hope you're all recovering well and loving the new experience of being a mum (I think it's a first for all 3 new mums anyway).

For whoever it was that was considering sex to get the baby out, it doesn't work! At least 5 times a week and my little one isn't in much of a hurry to show her face.

I'm happy to say that my little girl was nice and didn't make her appearance on my birthday!! Woo-Hoo! ... She's welcome to make her appearance from tomorrow on if she wants, want a good night of sleep tonight first though =) 

That said, I'm still incredibly lucky and don't have any problems so she's also welcome to stay inside longer. My acid has gone away again and while things like walking and getting dressed are getting harder (read: can't get shoes or pants on myself and some times need help to even get my right leg into bed at night) I'm still happy to plot along. 

I've finally started my braxton hicks. I started raspberry leaf tea last week (or the week before?) and it has made a massive difference from day 1. From the first evening I took it I could feel braxton hicks when laying down before going to sleep. No pain or anything, just tightening and the little one pushing the cervix. Monday's midwife appointment indeed confirmed that she'd moved down (think I already mentioned this), though isn't quite at the actually properly engaged stage yet and can be lifted out of my pelvis still. 

On Wednesday night I had some braxton hicks that came every 3 minutes ish, lasting just over a minute each. I wouldn't have minded them, but they came with nasty pains in my back which had me a little worried that things might have been kicking off. For some reason I'd been just fine and not worried, but that night I suddenly had a million things still to do...

- Find our wedding certificate so we can register the birth (you get 3 or 4 days here)
- Fill in the paperwork to go with the stem cell blood pack
- Get a copy of my last blood test results made for the above
- Pack my hospital bag (yes, still not done ... started, not finished)
- Wash the baby's coloured clothes, white wash has been done 
- Clean the room again

So, now it's Saturday evening ... I haven't had any braxton hicks again since the Wednesday. I also still haven't done any of the above even though it had me worried that evening. I don't seem to be in much of a hurry, do I?


----------



## lynnikins

lol im not particulary hurried either lol at least after our shopping trip today then baby has one outfit to wear and nappies after that then i still have alot of prep to do and im full term tomorrow so best crack on with it


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am in the single digits now!

I can be excited about it because I have willed LO to stay in til at least tuesday night because mine and hubbys date lol

Plus hubby is now looking for a car since we just got some money we had been waiting on. Not much and he is insistant it is a certain car. But our car has no heat so the sooner the better but he has no time to go looking at cars til after LO is born. It seems like all was done and i was ready and now there are a million things needing done and if LO came now I would panic lol I wish we had a nice warm car to bring LO home in but he and his mechanic brother have tried fixing the heat with no luck. So LO will have to be very bundled up and i dont plan on taking him out much in the early days of his life except the registry office to register his birth. So hubby has all of his 2 weeks paternity leave to sort a car out i suppose. Of course by then we probably wont need heat lol I gotta laugh or i will cry


----------



## MiissMuffet

greenlady said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> mothers day is in may over here!
> I forced OH out tonight his sister who is also pregnant wanted him to go drink at their house so i made him go (he doesnt do anything for himself. He works, then comes home and pretty much does everything for me and he earns the money right now so he spends his hard earned money on the things we both need) so i get sad he just doesnt do anything fun for himself. he didnt want to go coz he didnt want to leave me by myself and when he isn't working all he wants to do is spend time with me, i dont know why, all i do is moan, and then i feel bad coz on his weekend days i sleep in - i didnt get up till 4pm this afternoon so he spent it on his own. I can't sleep at nights, but i feel so terrible :cry: he is so good to me he doesnt nothing for himslef it's all me and i feel like i need to do something nice for him. Any ideas??
> 
> Dunno if this sounds stupid but maybe you could write him a letter when he's at work or out, just saying all the things you really appreciate that he does for you, what you love about him etc, maybe you could write something every day and then give it to him to read either when you are going through labour or after the baby is born? In the meantime, give him a footrub/shoulder massage if you have the energy! Or even just buy him a pressie that's non baby related (so that he can forget about the baby strain for a bit!). Anyway he sounds like a really top bloke you've got there!
> 
> I hope you're feel all feeling a bit better today. Sun is shining (in London anyway) and in a few short weeks we will all have the most special present there is :flower:Click to expand...

Thats a really good idea i will write a letter and give it to him when baby's born and he spends his 1st night home alone when i am in the hospital. I feel awful i just had another emotional tantrum coz he was downloading a game on the computer and the computer is really old and slow i gave him a good telling off i feel so awful :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

aww hun your hormones are running high, i had to work so hard tocontrol myself yesterday caus i could have flippd out so many times


----------



## mummy0704

hi hun will u update mine induction booked for 2nd march, thankyou x x x


----------



## thechaosismex

I'm in single figures and minus one mucous pluggy show thing wacko: tmi?)! YIKES!

x


----------



## tiger

Is anyone else having random swelling? Yesterday Arvo.my feel were swollen but I put it down to walking a little too much, but my feet have been really sore today, just looked down n no wonder! They r really swollen n my toes look like mini sausages, I don't have ankles anymore n my skin feels really tight n sore. Had mw appt Friday n bp was normal 126/70. Anyone else just have random swelling??
14days to go to due date, really don't want to make last mw appt (3 days before due date). So unbelievably fed up, emotional n over tired. Here's to hoping I go early!! Doubt it....


----------



## JessiHD

Had a lovely baby shower yesterday, got some lovely presents and there was lots of cake. We had a mixed shower and it was the boys who ended up staying later than the girls!


----------



## KarrierBag

Morning ladies :D

37 WEEKS TODAY :D :D :D :D Soooo happy!

Feel ok today just a bit crampy and have random bouts of period pain..

No swelling though tiger, sure I heard somewhere that keeping active can help with swollen feet but doubt you feel like walking about with your mini-sausage toes! Any headaches or visual disturbances? Prob just another one of those lovely normal side effects of pregnancy :( but keep an eye and get checked if your worried hun!

Hows everyone feeling? 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yep tiger i been getting it for a few weeks. Just randomly in my feet and ankles, some days worse than others. Skin feels really tight, i have no ankles and if i shake my feet the swelling wobbles :dohh: If u press on them does the skin indent and stay that way for a wee bit and slowly bounce back out or does the skin bounce back straight away? Either way though it's pretty normal, they can test you for pre-eclampsia like they did me to be on the safe side but swelling like that with or without indentation (pitting oedema) can be pretty common in late pregnancy. They arnt as worried if the swelling has gone down over night. it doesnt have to go down completely but atleast a little bit is good. It happens to me randomly, doesnt matter if i'm on my feet all day or not, its just random!!! xx


----------



## mummydee

over emotional, hormonal cow checking in for the day here.... 5 weeks left! 

current thinking "sod being ready, just get the little man out now"! 

*goes off to make another RLT*


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> over emotional, hormonal cow checking in for the day here.... 5 weeks left!
> 
> current thinking "sod being ready, just get the little man out now"!
> 
> *goes off to make another RLT*

my thoughts exactly :hugs: x


----------



## mummydee

MiissMuffet said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> over emotional, hormonal cow checking in for the day here.... 5 weeks left!
> 
> current thinking "sod being ready, just get the little man out now"!
> 
> *goes off to make another RLT*
> 
> my thoughts exactly :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thank You! Glad I'm not alone!! :flower:

Whats going on with you? Any signs of anything?


----------



## CocoaOne

Morning girls :flower: ....... Well- afternoon, technically....

Shower was good although very brief! Got some lovely baby clothes, a book to record her 'firsts', a lullaby light show thing for the cot and there was lots of cake and bits to dip in chocolate... feel a bit sick this morning! Lol

Still feeling very upbeat and not fed up, but there's still 5-7 weeks for that to kick in! Only 9 days left at work too- very excited about that. Kept waking up on my back last night and LO wasn't her usually wriggly self at around 9am which worried me, but she's had a few stretches, wiggles and jerks now so feeling calmer. 

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Looks like diane60f will be the next march mummy. Maybe is already, havent read any update in a while which probably means she's busy (with LO or in labour) Good Luck to her! 

Just sitting down with a cup of RLT now. I was reading the updates and mummydee made me think id better get a cup! 

I wonder who will be the first OFFICIAL march mummy?? 8 days til March 1st. I suppose blondenklutzl has a good chance with her induction on that day. That can be a way of taking our minds off of wanting bubs NOW! See who can hold off til march and be the first. Not that we have any control but it will be a bit of fun :flower:


----------



## KarrierBag

Have been putting off the RLT until now as waters started leaking about 3 weeks ago and there was a chance I was going to be induced this week so wanted to keep baby cooking for a while longer but as I'm 37 weeks now I'm starting on it today :D 

xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DueMarch2nd said:


> Looks like diane60f will be the next march mummy. Maybe is already, havent read any update in a while which probably means she's busy (with LO or in labour) Good Luck to her!
> 
> Just sitting down with a cup of RLT now. I was reading the updates and mummydee made me think id better get a cup!
> 
> I wonder who will be the first OFFICIAL march mummy?? 8 days til March 1st. I suppose blondenklutzl has a good chance with her induction on that day. That can be a way of taking our minds off of wanting bubs NOW! See who can hold off til march and be the first. Not that we have any control but it will be a bit of fun :flower:

As glad as I would be to be the first OFFICIAL march mommy, I would be perfectly happy to go before then! Lol. OH keeps saying that he feels like it will be very soon, but I think he's full of bull!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol Like he knows! My husband is the same. he has a "feeling" I will be exactly on my due date :haha: if only it were that simple

I have just added happyladybugg to the list even though she never asked. i worked out that she is due 13 March and if you see her thread, her little boy should be here today so i figured it is another early lamb in my eyes :) Keep an eye out for these types of threads since they dont usually come update us in march lambs, well i suppose a lot of them consider themselves lovebigs anyway. It is exciting for us to see people around our due dates popping lol well, frustrating too, considering aside from hivechild who shared a due date with me, everyone else has been due way after :nope:


----------



## jj-rabbit

boo feeling poop today, how about everyone else?

The very tops of my legs are aching soo much, and got slight belly ache a bit like period pain, presume this to be expected now until LO arrives. xx


----------



## jay.92

Afternoon,

Well I feel like pooo!. Done the foodshopping today and dont know what came over me but I went all shaky and light headed I keep seeing light dots aswell Ive got to go down to the hospital on tuesday if nothing changes well thats what my midwife told me could be sooner. 

My little madams been over active these past couple of days is that a sign or anything?. I keep getting the worst pain as well ive never felt BH but Im sure its not them but its not labour. Feels like shooting pains and pushing on my cervixs I know it sounds strange but I feel pushing!. and horrible pains at my lower bum any ideas what this is or if its normal?.

My other half thought I was going to be 2 weeks early he was soo sure about that !! and here we are still pregnant!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

dont know if it is normal hun but i certainly get the same shooting pressure type pains


----------



## jj-rabbit

jay.92 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Well I feel like pooo!. Done the foodshopping today and dont know what came over me but I went all shaky and light headed I keep seeing light dots aswell Ive got to go down to the hospital on tuesday if nothing changes well thats what my midwife told me could be sooner.
> 
> My little madams been over active these past couple of days is that a sign or anything?. I keep getting the worst pain as well ive never felt BH but Im sure its not them but its not labour. Feels like shooting pains and pushing on my cervixs I know it sounds strange but I feel pushing!. and horrible pains at my lower bum any ideas what this is or if its normal?.
> 
> My other half thought I was going to be 2 weeks early he was soo sure about that !! and here we are still pregnant!!

Ahh hun, had you eaten enough? I went all funny while in Asda a few weeks ago and was on my own, was so scared. Went and had a sit off in the car and scoffed a wispa, think it was cause i had been rushing from work then rushing shopping. 

No idea if your pains are normal hun? I think at this stage though aches and pains are likely until LO's decided to arrive xx


----------



## jay.92

*jj-rabbit* - I think I ate enough was eating a chocolate bar on the way round so Im not sure were it came from its been happening alot recently on friday I had like a werid dizzyness in my head and came over really hot and seeing lights. 

*DueMarch2nd* - Ah Ill try not worry about it then must be okay I hope!. 

Not sure about the activness of little one it hurts keep seeing these little body parts point out, shes never been like this its only just started these past couple of days.


----------



## Erised

I've had the shooting pains in the cervix as well, mostly when standing upright and/or walking. Always thought it was the baby's head engaging and pushing on the cervix / making her way down. Mine started last week Saturday and on Monday the midwife confirmed that she had indeed moved her head down into my pelvis. 

DH thinks it's incredibly funny to push her bottom at night, as that will push her head into my cervix and creates these shooting pains.


----------



## jay.92

*Erised* - Im having this constantly it really really hurts now, Im only sitting on the sofa and it still manages to hurt Ive even tried laying down and still happens!.

AHhh evil DH!, causing all them shooting pains like she dont cause enough herself :).

Got the OH making my dinner tonight :) 1st time in ages think hes making me a curry horrible stuff but he keeps finding things to try to get her out. Keep telling him she will come when ready hes not quite listening!.

Got a lovelyy massage tomorrow OH got me it for valentines day so looking forwards to it 11am tomorrow morning I will be in HEAVENN! !


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Yes, my OH was CERTAIN the baby was a girl (he's not), was CERTAIN baby would be two born before Valentines Day (obviously wasn't) and was JUST SURE that he would arrive yesterday (he didn't). So I don't put much stock into how sure he is of things lol.


----------



## mummydee

I've beeen having the groin pains too girls :( they suck


----------



## jay.92

*blondeNklutzi* Haha!!, Wouldnt like to placing any bet on his thoughts. Least he can say baby will definetly be here on 1st march I have a feeling lol


----------



## Essence

Ack!! The SPD has gotten worse. Usually after being in bed for several hours I could at least roll over with a bit more ease, but now the pains that shoot down my inner thighs and through my hips and pelvis are horrible. Makes it pretty hard to get out of bed to go to the washroom in the middle of the night.. I swear I have almost 'not made it' a few times, LOL!

Good news, on the other hand, the swelling has gone down a bit (The horrible headaches and double vision are slowing down a little bit too) and my last urine test no longer had protein.. and my blood test results are looking better so they think that the sudden onset of Toximia they had feared happened to have disappeared as quickly as it had arrived! Still checking my blood pressure daily 


Okay and I have a Question::: Has anyone else noticed that their blood pressure is higher in the last week or so than ever before? I have always been around 108/65, all the time up until this past week where I seem to be at 136/86!! Anyone else, or is this still a symptom of the Toximia chasing after me? Lol.


----------



## jay.92

mines normal 110/70 its now 120/80. Im going to the hospital again tomorrow to get it checked over


----------



## Erised

Nope, my blood pressure was completely normal at my last check up (last Monday, 37+4) and was actually lower than ever the appointment before that (35+4). I'll find out again tomorrow morning at my next midwife appointment. 

That said, my antenatal class teacher said it's completely normal for the blood pressure to shoot up in the last weeks before giving birth and had expected mine to have gone up already when I last saw her (at 37 weeks). As long as the midwife isn't worried I'd try not to worry yourself too much. It's a big rise though, but still a nice blood pressure (mine is usually 125/75). If however you checked your blood pressure yourself I'd mentioned it to your midwife ... I believe the 'ok range' for blood pressure to change during pregnancy is +30 or +40 before they start looking into why it's gone up like that. Which would put you at just ok, but high scale.


----------



## enola

Hey ladies!
Not long now to go for some of you, fingers crossed!

I want to pop now :( In lots of pain in the ribs from his feet still - does this mean he isn't engaged do you think? I feel shooting pains in the groin region (sorry if tmi :blush:) so maybe he is just really long or spread out? Not sleeping really properly at all any more, but after church today I just crashed and burned and was out like a light for hours!

Been SO hormonal too, I've been fairly able to control it throughout the rest of pregnancy, but it's all gotten too much for me and I keep breaking down and feeling like I've lost my marbles :cry:
Hope everyone has had a nice Sunday :hugs: :flower: x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I get the sharp pains so bad that the other day I actually said OW out loud and made hubby think i was going into labour lol The tiniest outburst gets their hopes up lol

enola- it doesnt mean LO isnt engaged because my LO was 2/5 engaged last wednesday and I am pretty sure is more engaged now due to me using my birthing ball and walking but i dont have an appointment til the day after my due date. Anyway point is... I am still getting bits of him (no clue what parts) in my ribs. Just means your bump hasnt dropped yet which I hear usually happens just before labour (can be earlier for some)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats to diane60f... another little boy born :)


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> I get the sharp pains so bad that the other day I actually said OW out loud and made hubby think i was going into labour lol The tiniest outburst gets their hopes up lol
> )

every time I say OW, DH gets his hopes up... :dohh:


----------



## PineappleHead

CONGRATS Diane!! :dance:


----------



## tiger

Missmuffett- to your reply, if I poke it, it doesn't pop back up straight away, takes a couple of seconds.
N I have had the occassional spotty eyesight (like if you look into a bright light for a minute or two n then look away) n sometimes it's like there is a haze covering my eyes, but I don't get it very often so didn't think it means much, maybe happens to everyone. N I always have bad headaches but that's normal I assume I pregnancy.
I woke up n my feet weren't too bad, but they are getting really swollen again again. I hate my sausage toes. 
I hope everyone Is feeling well. It seems march lambs are bein born all the time now! My sister is convinced in having him on the 5th as she had a dream about it. Although when I started my birthing classes we did an excercise where we wrote Down how big, long etc n what we thought bubs would look like n mailed it to ourselves, I got mine back the other day n wrote down I 
thought I would have him on the 5th!! ( did this about 2wks before he had the dream)


----------



## rwhite

Congrats on your little guy Diane :D So lucky!! Hope you have a speedy recovery x

Eeee, little man has the hiccups at the moment. Does anybody else get frustrated when their LOs are hiccuping for ages? I don't like the feeling very much haha reminds me of muscle twitches (which I also dislike) but I suppose it's good in the sense that it means he's been practicing his breathing...

How's everybody feeling? I'm nearly full term!! :happydance: I would be very happy for LO to make his arrival any time after Wednesday. Really should get out walking a bit more, though my ballet flats aren't really too appropriate for walking in as I found out the other day...so something will have to be done about this! I was going to go out today, but for that reason I stayed in but instead cleaned the whole house so at least I was on my feet and not slouching so bubs is hopefully engaging a little more...


----------



## mummydee

congrats Diane!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thats really strange tiger... maybe the 5th will be it for you and that would be too cool!! Plus drink lots and lots of water! That helps swelling :flower:

rwhite- why do you have ballet flats? Do you not have any other shoes :shrug: But yes, get walking!! Last sunday bubs was just barely engaged the mw said then on wednesday after lots of walking he was 2/5! So I am a big beleiver now in gravity :haha: I gotta say, I dont enjoy his hiccups either. They used to be cute but ever since he has been head down (since like 28 weeks or so) I feel the hiccups radiating across my lower bump and even into my pelvis. And tbh it is annoying. But you are right, it is good because he is practising his breathing :D so i dont mind much

I am up really early today :( I will probably nap later. But each time I get up to pee (which is like a million times) i get such bad cramps. It usually happens but these stay for a while and the last time i peed I came back to bed and the cramping made me need to be sick which made me need to go to the toilet (#2) so here I am... sitting awake. :growlmad:


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> Thats really strange tiger... maybe the 5th will be it for you and that would be too cool!! Plus drink lots and lots of water! That helps swelling :flower:
> 
> rwhite- why do you have ballet flats? Do you not have any other shoes :shrug: But yes, get walking!! Last sunday bubs was just barely engaged the mw said then on wednesday after lots of walking he was 2/5! So I am a big beleiver now in gravity :haha: I gotta say, I dont enjoy his hiccups either. They used to be cute but ever since he has been head down (since like 28 weeks or so) I feel the hiccups radiating across my lower bump and even into my pelvis. And tbh it is annoying. But you are right, it is good because he is practising his breathing :D so i dont mind much
> 
> I am up really early today :( I will probably nap later. But each time I get up to pee (which is like a million times) i get such bad cramps. It usually happens but these stay for a while and the last time i peed I came back to bed and the cramping made me need to be sick which made me need to go to the toilet (#2) so here I am... sitting awake. :growlmad:

I don't have an awful lot of shoes to be honest :haha: Mainly because I'm terrible at picking them out...I do have some Converse but the make me walk funny and I haven't worn them enough for them to be comfy. That and my running shoes have disappeared :(
Ooh that's awesome, congrats on being that far engaged! I hope he puts in his appearance for you soon!! Definitely agree with you about the hiccups radiating down. I don't mind the squirms so much though :) x


Enola - the shooting pains you're having, they could always be your cervix thinning? I've heard it feels a bit like an electric shock, though I'd say mine's more like stabbing pains in the cervix? x


----------



## lynnikins

im off to the phsyio this morning , we got the bed fixed yesterday it took a couple of hours of hard work and sitting on the floor so im rather sore as a result and im hoping to get a soak in the bath while ds is in bed this afternoon, DH is home today but because i snapped over something silly which im completely over now then he got offended by it and is mad at me, whoohoo, i cant find my support belt today either which is odd caus i took it off yesterday when i got in as i was going to lay down and its just vanished and dh being mad at me means he wont help me look for it, i hate only being able to go a couple of days before i let go of my hormones for a few seconds and something stupid slips out then i get hours of him being pissed at me its hardly what i need right now


----------



## JessiHD

PineappleHead said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> I get the sharp pains so bad that the other day I actually said OW out loud and made hubby think i was going into labour lol The tiniest outburst gets their hopes up lol
> )
> 
> every time I say OW, DH gets his hopes up... :dohh:Click to expand...


Same here! I can't even have indigestion pain without him suggesting it's labour and I'm not even 37 weeks yet!


----------



## jj-rabbit

rwhite said:


> Eeee, little man has the hiccups at the moment. Does anybody else get frustrated when their LOs are hiccuping for ages? I don't like the feeling very much haha reminds me of muscle twitches (which I also dislike) but I suppose it's good in the sense that it means he's been practicing his breathing...
> 
> How's everybody feeling? I'm nearly full term!! QUOTE]
> 
> Ooh yeah i kinda don't like the feeling of hiccups, and he seems to get them loads and for ages too. Its that whole feeling of your stomach pulsing, ewuch, just makes me feel funny. I used to always get hiccups, but since i've been pregnant i've not had them once, he must be getting all mine.
> 
> Ooh i'm full term tomorrow it's sooo exciting isn't it.
> 
> I can't believe that if he's not here in 3 weeks, then 3 weeks today i will be in hospital being indcued. Really hope he comes on his own.
> 
> First day of my maternity leave today and i must say it's fab being off, been the hospital for BP check this morning, tiny bit high so need to make a MW appt so she can check later in week, then i went for a nice little shop round Tesco and i'm going out to do some bits now then i think i may clean the car and walk the dogs. What is eveyone else up to? x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I'm sitting at the hospital enjoying an NST at 7 am! I hate being up this early! 

I'm also enjoying the thought that if little man isn't content to show his chubby little cheeks that I only have 7 days till my induction!


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Diane..another bundle of joy!

It is a holiday here today so OH is home which is really nice, he has just popped to the shop to pick up some lunch for us....

I had another round of acupuncture this morning and she also did some more physio work on my back.

I am excited typin this to you all as we bought a mini laptop on the weekend and I am using for the first time!I will be taking it to the hospital with me as I will be there for a few days so this way I can keep in touch with the world!

I don't seem to be having any signs of labour, I did have some cramping the other week but nothing now....what is going on?!?!


----------



## Emskins

Yuk...7am! I had an appointment at 7.45am and I thought that was bad.....good luck with the NST


----------



## lynnikins

i was right the physio told me off good and proper, ive been offically ordered to keep my activitys to a minimum doing only what HAS to be done, DH aint gonna like that none too much but oh well he will have to deal with it and cross everything that baby will come early or on time not late, will talk to the doctor about not letting me go overdue, physio sees no point in giving me crutches as she doesnt want me walking anywhere lol so i guess ive done my last shopping trip till after baby is born, and im not to get up and do things when im not sore caus that just makes me sore lol, oh well id best follow instructions else im going to end up on bed rest till this baby is here and i dont think i can lie on my side for the next 3-5wk.

On a Great note im full term today and i havent been itching as much for the last couple of days, so this baby had better be cooked already caus i doubt im going to get induced on any grounds, so baby had better decide to come soon,


----------



## CormacksGirl

I'm into single figures!!:happydance:Just got up this morning and realised I have 8 days 'til due date,OMG!! Got a feeling that LO will be overdue though, Oh well !!!!:shrug:
Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## lynnikins

ohh 20days to go so 34 max till im induced and baby is here,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I ended up getting a couple hours sleep to help. I hate waking early. I am in no mood to do ANYTHING these days either. I guess I am hoping that when my contractions start then I will clean the house lol 

Looking forward to my date with hubby tomorrow :) But then what have I got to look forward to to keep my mind off LO coming? :shrug: Oh well I am content in the fact that if LO doesnt show up I have a sweep in 9 days :) Also the full moon is on 28th so we plan on walking when it is fullest (4:38pm in the UK)


----------



## CocoaOne

At the moment, I feel like LO is never going to make an appearance!

I haven't had any engagement pains and I'm pretty sure she's still floating around freely as she keeps changing sides! What happens if she doesn't engage a little bit before 36/38 weeks? I know some babies don't engage until labour, but it's more common for first babies to engage earlier I thought. Still lots of time I hope...

When did you all engage/start engaging? - I'm going to bug you all with all my questions now as you've all gone through it :haha:


----------



## jj-rabbit

CocoaOne said:


> At the moment, I feel like LO is never going to make an appearance!
> 
> I haven't had any engagement pains and I'm pretty sure she's still floating around freely as she keeps changing sides! What happens if she doesn't engage a little bit before 36/38 weeks? I know some babies don't engage until labour, but it's more common for first babies to engage earlier I thought. Still lots of time I hope...
> 
> When did you all engage/start engaging? - I'm going to bug you all with all my questions now as you've all gone through it :haha:

Hmm i have no idea if my LO is engaged? I know he is head down and has been from 30 wks but does this mean he's engaged or is this different? Sorry not much help, i'm clueless :wacko: Hopefully someone can enlighten us x


----------



## CormacksGirl

I know Lo is engaged but don't know by how much!:wacko: I was told he was 4/5's palpable does that mean just a little engaged or a big bit engaged?:wacko: Sorry I have no clue!!!:shrug:


----------



## mummydee

Hi girls...

Little Man has hiccups at the moment actually! :)

He seems to be permanently on the same side at the moment, although still wiggling around lots! When I had a scan at the babyshow the other day (Fri) she said his head was in my pelvis so maybe that means he is engaged??!!


----------



## CocoaOne

I think 4/5s palpable means that they can still feel 4/5ths of the baby's head - so 1/5th of baby's head is in the pelvis. I think 'engaged' is either 0/5ths, 1/5th or 2/5ths palpable - so MW either couldn't feel the head at all (0/5ths), or can only feel 1 or 2/5ths. 

How bloody complicated!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well if you are 4/5 palpable then you are 1/5 engaged. That just means a little bit engaged. For LO to be born it has to be 4/5 or 5/5 engaged. Some people say 3/5. But dont worry because that is what contractions are for. They push LO down further and further so there is no "right" time to be engaged really. I was not engaged at all at my 36 week appointment and then I was at triage at 37+5 and he was just barely engaged (4/5 palpable) and then i walked and walked and at my appointment wednesday (38+1) he was 3/5 palpable. It is the same thing whether your mw says 4/5palpable or 1/5 engaged etc, just depends on how they prefer to say it. Mine say palpable. The only thing that will help get LO more engaged is gravity. Bouncing on a ball or walking. That should help make labour shorter as you wont need to have as many or as long of contractions to get LO where they need to be iyswim :flower:

and head down does not mean engaged just means he is in position to do so lol :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

My LO is head down but totally free- I inflated my gym ball this morning so I'm going to have a good bounce on it tonight! Hoping she'll get in a good position so she doesn't arrive too late


----------



## Seity

In the US they use station to indicate babies position. Goes from -4 station to +4 station with 0 station being fully engaged. I was -1 station at my 36 week appointment, which is 4/5ths engaged. Positive stations are the baby's head actually starting to come out -Weird, eh?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hehe that is weird! lol


----------



## JessiHD

According to latest scan the babbit is already 6lb so will be about 8 and a half when he's born! Will be having a sweep at 41 weeks but hoping it won't come to that. Babbit's head is low.


----------



## mummypeanut

CormacksGirl said:


> I know Lo is engaged but don't know by how much!:wacko: I was told he was 4/5's palpable does that mean just a little engaged or a big bit engaged?:wacko: Sorry I have no clue!!!:shrug:

4/5ths palpable means they can feel 4/5ths of the babys head which means baby is 1/5th engaged....:thumbup:


----------



## julchen_79

I have no clue if LO is engaged. Doctor just unspecifically said he is in the right position, which could mean anything or simply just - he is on his way down :haha: 

Going by how I feel I'd say he is not engaged at all. I don't have to pee more often, don't have a lot of pressure going on (if I do it is more towards my rearend) - and overall just don't feel like I am going to have a baby any time soon - it is weird. 

I really wish I could have a look in there and see what the little one is up to. After being insanely active for almost a week straight he is now extremely quiet which freaks me out a bit.


----------



## mummypeanut

Its so exciting seeing that 'born' count move up! Congrats to everyone who has had thier babies. I'm getting quite impatient now!


----------



## mummydee

owwwwwwwwwwwww seriious rib pain, wish the little man would move!

just to let you know, bigbloomerz is in triage at hosp with suspected pre-eclamptic symtoms... will keep you posted!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh i hope she is ok. If she has pre eclampsia they will probably have LO come early like babyhaines :flower:


----------



## julchen_79

mummydee said:


> just to let you know, bigbloomerz is in triage at hosp with suspected pre-eclamptic symtoms... will keep you posted!

Hope all is ok! Thinking of her :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I just had a rather large panic attack that totally got out of control and now i have a real sore tummy and havnt felt ella move and i tried the doppler and her heartbeat sounds really slow, what have i done :cry:


----------



## PineappleHead

go to the doctor or midwife hun! Make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Erised

MiissMuffet said:


> I just had a rather large panic attack that totally got out of control and now i have a real sore tummy and havnt felt ella move and i tried the doppler and her heartbeat sounds really slow, what have i done :cry:

I agree with the above comment, just give them a ring and get things checked over. I'm certain that after a panic attack the last thing you need on your mind is worry about your baby. They should really understand that. She's probably just fine though =)

Had my midwife appointment this morning, and I was sort of expecting to be told that our little girl had moved back out of my pelvis as I couldn't find her head anywhere myself. But I was wrong! ... She's still with her head in pelvis, and now classed as 'no longer able to move' :happydance: ... In Holland they have head free / head in pelvis but can be lifted out / head stuck in pelvis. I'm guessing it's as close to being fully engaged as they'll get. It was the first time I got told the beats per minute as well, apparently she has a nice slow heartbeat at around 120 bpm. 

Whoever asked about blood pressure, got it checked again today and it's still just normal for me. Hasn't gone up. Urine came back fine as well and both the receptionist as well as the midwife said 'We'll see you Monday, or perhaps earlier!' ... yay! =D


----------



## lynnikins

have something sweet and cold to drink and lay down for a bit hun and she should get her wiggle on , if not then it wouldnt be a bad idea to call the mw a bit later, you probably just scared her a bit or shes sleeping, its pretty early in the day over there still


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats to cheshiretracy... another boy born!! she was due 1 March


----------



## aflight84

congrats to all the new mummies! 
So nice seeing the count go up but it's making me more impatient haha


----------



## Seity

So many of you are so impatient. Am I the only one not at all ready for the LO to arrive? I'm more than happy to wait another 3-4 weeks. I'm not nesting, maybe I'm defective and never will, but certainly the house isn't even close to ready for a baby anyway. We haven't even sorted through the stuff we've been given to see what we might be missing. I've got a baby shower this weekend, so maybe after this weekend we'll feel like looking into actually getting organized.


----------



## vegasbaby

Congrats to all of the new mommies! 

Charlotte and I got released from the hospital Saturday afternoon. For those interested in our birth story and photos (more importantly) I have posted on the announcement page under: charlotte rose is here...by unexpected c-section. Not sure how to get the link to work. 

Also, when I had my sonogram the day before she was born she was measuring 6lb 13oz and was born 7lb 2oz which is a lot closer in size than I expected by reading so many posts where baby measures one thing and shows up either way bigger or smaller.

Still can't believe baby was born in February, can't wait to see who our first official March mommy will be.

OK, time for a feed!


----------



## CocoaOne

Seity said:


> So many of you are so impatient. Am I the only one not at all ready for the LO to arrive? I'm more than happy to wait another 3-4 weeks. I'm not nesting, maybe I'm defective and never will, but certainly the house isn't even close to ready for a baby anyway. We haven't even sorted through the stuff we've been given to see what we might be missing. I've got a baby shower this weekend, so maybe after this weekend we'll feel like looking into actually getting organized.

You're not alone Seity! I'm quite happy for LO to stay cooking for a good few weeks yet, although I don't want to go massively overdue- but that's mainly because I don't want to be induced! I'm doing preperation already (birth ball and RLT) and will start EPO at 36/37 weeks, but not to make her come sooner...... just to make her coming easier! Lol


----------



## flumpy

whats with all these march arrivals already!! i am shocked!! i hope i dont end up going overdue and being the only one!!!


----------



## flumpy

posted before i had finished - my computer is rubbish lol!! 

was going to add - i really dont mind going to my due date at all or even a few days over i am more than happy to wait for the time being! just really dont want to be induced!!


----------



## lynnikins

if it werent for the spd then i wouldnt care honestly caus if i go overdue they will let me go till about the 27th of march which is over a month off yet but the spd is making me so misreble and i feel like a crap mum caus i cant take care of DS so would be better for us all if baby came sooner, saying that though i do have to have clothing down and washed before then so this week probably isnt a good one for baby to arrive lol


----------



## Seity

I can understand wanting the baby to come earlier if I was in pain. That would definitely make a difference.


----------



## jj-rabbit

I'm not desperate to have LO here but really don't want to be induced, want him to come when he decides, the Dr said to us they could induce a week early if we wanted but me and hubby just said we wanted what ever was best for LO so he said they would book it for near my due date, made me thinhk though if that's what's best for LO then whey ask us, surely they should just do it based on what is best for him?

Yeah if i was in pain i think i would feel different too. 

Can't believe how many early lambs we've had, wonder how many more we'll get? 

Since being in hospital i'm really nervous about the whole labour thing now, was really relaxed before but anxious now, which i know won't help. x x


----------



## greenlady

Yeah I'm with you Seity I feel pretty good so I don't want baby to come just yet. I've only got a couple of weeks of leave before I'm due so I'm kind of looking forward to going out to meet friends etc. (I know you have to work right until you go into labour!)

Having said that not TOO far over would be nice as I don't want to get bored either or get induced. And besides I'm like the last due march mummy so perhaps I just haven't got to the fed up point yet... and I agree that if I was in loads of pain I would wish it done with. 

So :hugs: for you guys suffering I hope it doesn't last too much longer


----------



## Mendy

Wow, seems every time I log in there's a new March mom!! Congratulations! 

MissMuffet- I would call the hospital just for your peace of mind, I know I would!:hugs:

I was catching up with the thread and had to laugh when I read about the hiccups. My baby has the hiccups ALL the time, like 3 times a day, she actually has them right now, lol! 

As for me, I had really bad sciatica pain and it seems to have subsided A LOT just between yesterday and today, which I'm happy for...does that probably mean baby moved and stopped putting pressure on it?? Now though, I feel a bit of that pubic bone pain I had a couple of weeks back, so seems like the pain just shifted?? I guess I better just accept that I won't be too comfy from here until I deliver, lol!

Also, I've never really had heartburn before, BUT last night after dinner and today after lunch I noticed that I kept burping and every time I did I would get this hot feeling in the back of my throat, like it's on fire....is that it?? If so, I'm glad I haven't had it up until now....not a nice feeling, lol!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CocoaOne

Advice time....

What would you girls do?

When MW sent me to the hospital for monitoring on Friday he said that they'd probably get me to go back a few days later for more checks to keep an eye in my BP/urine. But obviously everything was fine and dandy so the hospital sent me away. Does that mean I just wait for my next MW appointment and hope my BP hasn't gone up between now and then? My next appointment is in a week and a half, and my normal MW is on annual leave this week and for my next appointment, so I'll be seeing another one. 

My surgery has one of those machines in the waiting room that you stick your arm in and it takes your BP. Not sure if I should pop in and use it tomorrow or Wednesday to check BP or if there's no point and it'll just make me anxious for no reason? :shrug:


----------



## jay.92

Evening ladies, ah had the worlds nicest massage it was bliss I was so relaxed!! Definitely recommend it I loved it!!.

Anyways while having the massage and being in the world of bliss, I felt popping in my stomach I have no idea what that was any suggestions?. And she been really really active the past couple of days but today she's been silent just the odd movements and emmm maybe tmi but I have had a lot of wind today and been on the toliet a lot recently TWICE a day sorry tmi! That's a lot for me used to be once a week!!. You girls always get my problems sorry I'm just so paranoid about something being wrong and have no one else to ask other than my midwife. 

How's everyone else's days been?.


----------



## julchen_79

CocoaOne - if you have a chance to check your BP in between why not - certainly won't hurt

I am horrid right now, I have three days left at work and now everyone seems to panic that I will be gone soon, dumping high priority stuff on my desk. I should be saying screw them, all January I was sitting here with very little to do and now they are going nuts! So not sure if it was the stress of today but I have been feeling quite nauseous, upset tummy, slight headache and I am utterly exhausted. Those don't happen to be early sign of labor? I would love not to come back here tomorrow...


----------



## JessiHD

Asked the sonographer today if babbit was definitely a boy and she confirmed, even showed me was was unmistakably his boy parts! Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## tiger

good morning/ afternoon (wherever your from). hope everyone is doing well. 13 days to go for me :dance: and i must say im sooooo excited. i really dont want to go overdue, but i think i will :(
Has anyone had an update from Missmuffett?? hope she and ella are okay :hugs: 
Stupid question.... is it possible to squash bub when im in bed? i lay on my side and all of last night i had to keep rolling on the other side after 20min because my belly REALLY started to hurt.just curious, does anyone know why it would hurt so much? 
Anyway hope everyone has a great day/night. Btw everytime i come on there seems to be a new mummy! DM2 and blondenklutzi deserve to be next i think lol. good luck guys. :dust: labour dust to all those full term!!1


----------



## MiissMuffet

tiger said:


> good morning/ afternoon (wherever your from). hope everyone is doing well. 13 days to go for me :dance: and i must say im sooooo excited. i really dont want to go overdue, but i think i will :(
> Has anyone had an update from Missmuffett?? hope she and ella are okay :hugs:
> Stupid question.... is it possible to squash bub when im in bed? i lay on my side and all of last night i had to keep rolling on the other side after 20min because my belly REALLY started to hurt.just curious, does anyone know why it would hurt so much?
> Anyway hope everyone has a great day/night. Btw everytime i come on there seems to be a new mummy! DM2 and blondenklutzi deserve to be next i think lol. good luck guys. :dust: labour dust to all those full term!!1

Yea i'm here, i just got up. I hadnt had any sleep, was getting painful BHs all night I was just lying there they were real strong and crampy and my back hurt they were coming every 8 minutes, i would think to myslef another one will come in 1 minute and it would so i had to try get to sleep b4 the next one. then i tripped over OHs work boots in the dark and bruised my little toes just the end of the line i just snapped OH had to hold me down on the bed till I calmed down i couldnt breath :cry: I *think* I felt her having a boogie as i drifted off to sleep but now i can't remember. She's still been pretty quiet she's done the odd wee squirm but not like her normal self. i dont know if i should ring M/W if I still feel her even if she is extremely quiet :shrug:


----------



## Essence

CocoaOne said:


> Advice time....
> 
> What would you girls do?
> 
> When MW sent me to the hospital for monitoring on Friday he said that they'd probably get me to go back a few days later for more checks to keep an eye in my BP/urine. But obviously everything was fine and dandy so the hospital sent me away. Does that mean I just wait for my next MW appointment and hope my BP hasn't gone up between now and then? My next appointment is in a week and a half, and my normal MW is on annual leave this week and for my next appointment, so I'll be seeing another one.
> 
> My surgery has one of those machines in the waiting room that you stick your arm in and it takes your BP. Not sure if I should pop in and use it tomorrow or Wednesday to check BP or if there's no point and it'll just make me anxious for no reason? :shrug:

Yep I would certainly suggest going in and getting your BP checked if you have the option to do so. I have also been told to get my Urine and BP checked (Also getting my blood tested a few times) so we just go in to the Drug Store here and use the public one.. it is a lot less stressful than going in to the hospital to get it done! :)


----------



## tiger

Missmuffett- if you are really concerned i would maybe quickly pop in to the doctors just for peace of mind. My midwife said if i get reduced movements to go get checked out, so even if you are getting a few little wriggles and you are still worried, im sure they wont mind just checking you over. Have you tried drinking a cold drink and lying on your side? 
I was feeling good today, until about 10min ago, now im sitting here sweating like mad, and i just had to run and vomit in the toilet.


----------



## hivechild

Hi girls,

Congratulations to the new mums of our early lambs since I last checked in.

I just posted an update on our (rather rough) week since Ronan's arrival here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/152222-march-2010-mummies-31.html#post4510689 

Good thoughts to all the mummies still expecting and I hope that everything is going well for you all.


----------



## Essence

Ladies, I just needed to say:

I am getting so excited for everyone of us! We are all so close, and I get overly excited and nearly bounce off the walls everytime I read a thread where one of us have gone in to labor. I read them all to Hubby and he is just as excited, you would swear he was the one having the baby! hehe, well, I guess he is in a sense.. :)

So, I just wanted to share, you guys are like family! I love you all! :D


----------



## tiger

Essence said:


> Ladies, I just needed to say:
> 
> I am getting so excited for everyone of us! We are all so close, and I get overly excited and nearly bounce off the walls everytime I read a thread where one of us have gone in to labor. I read them all to Hubby and he is just as excited, you would swear he was the one having the baby! hehe, well, I guess he is in a sense.. :)
> 
> So, I just wanted to share, you guys are like family! I love you all! :D

:hugs: i had a little giggle when you said you nearly bounce off the walls when you read threads about us havin babies lol, i do the exact same thing!! i get soo excited.
awwww and that was really sweet of you to say that, i could help but smile (still am) when reading that. You have made my day :) 
I feel the same way about everyone else too, i cant wait until we all start having bubs. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Awww geez ladies getting my emotions all worked up.
Im the exact same way i go loopy when i see that another one of us has gone and had our little ones. Soon there going to start coming faster .. i cant believe it! :hugs: I love all you ladies to. Dont know how i would make it through this pregnancy without you all. :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Essence said:


> Ladies, I just needed to say:
> 
> I am getting so excited for everyone of us! We are all so close, and I get overly excited and nearly bounce off the walls everytime I read a thread where one of us have gone in to labor. I read them all to Hubby and he is just as excited, you would swear he was the one having the baby! hehe, well, I guess he is in a sense.. :)
> 
> So, I just wanted to share, you guys are like family! I love you all! :D




Tink1o5 said:


> Awww geez ladies getting my emotions all worked up.
> Im the exact same way i go loopy when i see that another one of us has gone and had our little ones. Soon there going to start coming faster .. i cant believe it! :hugs: I love all you ladies to. Dont know how i would make it through this pregnancy without you all. :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: Awww, we are like a little family really, and it's nice hearing about what's going on with everybody's pregnancies. Makes it all the more exciting to see what everyone's LOs look like, too, when they make their arrivals :D

So cute about your hubby, Essence! Wish my OH was that enthusiastic - I was so excited to log on and find that there had been a 9th March bubba born, OH wasn't quite feelin' it :rofl: x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Lol, my OH laughs at me everytime I log on and tell him there's another one, but when I go a while and don't update him he asks me what's going on!

Today has been the MOST frustrating day! When I woke up after my nap to leave for work, my tummy really hurt, all down the sides of my bump and along the bottom, but no back pain. Then for the first few hours of my shift, I had fairly strong contractions, and for a while they were coming consistently at 15 minutes apart...but they never increased in intensity. I was getting pretty hopeful as my back started hurting after about an hour of this...and then...it stopped. Just like that. Stopped completely. At the next 15 minute mark I waited and...nothing. I almost cried! I feel like I'm having all these signs (mucus plug, pooping constantly (tmi), etc) and NOTHING is happening! I hurt, but that's about it. Baby has dropped low enough that when I bend over, it seriously feels like his head is gonna pop out at any moment! 

Gah, I'm gonna go eat a piece of chocolate.


----------



## Tink1o5

Pass some of that chocolate my way :)


----------



## mummydee

MORNING GALS!

Just an update on BigBloomerz... taken from her facebook...

"No inducement or c section, they are keeping me in for observation. Testing me for Pulmonary lung embolism or something! Had bad shoulder pain allday which is associated with it apparently. Only got half my test results back have to wait till tommorow for the rest"

she's at the local hospital to us both so hopefully they are taking good care of her. will keep you posted as and when I hear more!


Our little man was being a right toad last night and would not shift out from under my ribs, was in agony all evening. Seems like he's moved a bit in the night though so I can breathe a bit easier this morning! AND.... I managed 7 hours sleep minus two pee breaks - result! :)


----------



## KarrierBag

Morning :D

Feel like crap today.. Have been awake most of the night with period type pains and pressure (i think) pains in my pelvis, shooting pains in the tops of my legs and backache.. :( Was also sick 3 times and just feeling really sorry for myself!

Sitting here with hot water bottle on my bump as pains still there, think I'll give hospital a call later if they don't subside - baby hasn't moved much today either so if she doesn't start dancing within a few hours then I'll definately be off to get her checked out!

Hope everyone ok today :) Essence - your post made me feel all fuzzy :D I havent been here long but everyone is just so lovely! :)

xx


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Morning Ladies, more mummies yet again. Its great to log on and read that one by one the babies are arriving! Congrats to all.

Im feeling very big in size now. Ive always had a small bump though I have to say that ever since maternity leave all I'v done is get bigger and bigger. Im struggling even more with turning over during the night and getting out of a chair isnt as straight forward as it used to be.

Ive also had this morning some itching down below. Ive had it a couple of times during pregnancy but nothing that a bit of Canestan doesnt remedy after a day or too. Now that Im almost due its concerning me a bit that it could affect the baby during delivery or maybe theres an underlying infection. I have my midwife next Tuesday tho.


----------



## lynnikins

morning all, 
for a change i managed a decent amount of sleep last night, and ds is being sweet this morning, i think having that bath late last night helped then i curled up in bed with dh and fell asleep easy for a change, Im taking daily naps now just cant cope with the tiredness without it.
it is soo exciting to see more and more March babies arriving, i noticed getting out of the bath last night and before going to bed and even now my ankles are swelling which isnt good i still have some form of ankle but definatly way fatter than they normally are, they didnt get like this till 40wks with ds then i went 2 wks over and had to put my feet up for 4+hours every night to control it


----------



## jj-rabbit

Thanks mummydee for up date on BigBloomerz i was wondering how she was getting on, and if we had another lamb imminent! :flower:

CocoaOne if you can get your BP checked i defo would, otherwise you may worry it is high when it's fine. Even though i'm on tablets for mine i'm still worried it will go high again. Got MW checking it tomorrow then nothing until my hospital appt on Monday and you do worry.

MissMuffet defo phone MW just to check all is okay. Don't know about you but i always want to put off phoning my MW of Dr as i always feel all is probably okay and i may be wasting their time but i was like this the other week when i didn't feel well and i had a virus so glad i did call them. Always better to make sure, will put your mind at ease too.

What's everyone got planned for today, i'm popping into work, left some shopping there last week then didn't end up going back because of high BP so need to collect that and say bye for now to everyone xxx


----------



## jj-rabbit

hivechild said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Congratulations to the new mums of our early lambs since I last checked in.
> 
> I just posted an update on our (rather rough) week since Ronan's arrival here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/152222-march-2010-mummies-31.html#post4510689
> 
> Good thoughts to all the mummies still expecting and I hope that everything is going well for you all.

Ooh can't wait to have a read. So nice your still finding time to pop on, i'm worried once all our LO's are born we all won't have time, and that scares me because its all new to me and i'm still going to need everyones advice and opinions :thumbup: so hope we all do find time to pop on evey now and again xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

jj-rabbit said:


> Thanks mummydee for up date on BigBloomerz i was wondering how she was getting on, and if we had another lamb imminent! :flower:
> 
> CocoaOne if you can get your BP checked i defo would, otherwise you may worry it is high when it's fine. Even though i'm on tablets for mine i'm still worried it will go high again. Got MW checking it tomorrow then nothing until my hospital appt on Monday and you do worry.
> 
> MissMuffet defo phone MW just to check all is okay. Don't know about you but i always want to put off phoning my MW of Dr as i always feel all is probably okay and i may be wasting their time but i was like this the other week when i didn't feel well and i had a virus so glad i did call them. Always better to make sure, will put your mind at ease too.
> 
> What's everyone got planned for today, i'm popping into work, left some shopping there last week then didn't end up going back because of high BP so need to collect that and say bye for now to everyone xxx

yes I'm exactly the same! Although i didn't call her. She was moving like her usual self and has been. It was prob just a coincidence that she was quiet, she probably wouldve been anyway, probably sleeping or something, just at that certain time i needed her to move for me. Feel abit silly now posting about what happened, but guess i just needed to get it out, and I couldnt think of anyone more i would rather spill to than you ladies :hugs: feeling much better now, just very sore tummy and BHs and pains down there it's so not cool lol! on a bright note am catching up with an old friend tomorrow so am going to try and have a good day :thumbup: x


----------



## surprisemummy

oh my, didnt realise some of the march mummys had their babys already! congrats! ive not been on here in so long it doesnt feel real that ill have a baby in a matter of days or weeks xx


----------



## mummydee

ANOTHER UPDATE ON BB:

Amy just text me, she's being discharged this morning.... no inducement unless absolutely necessary so needless to say she is mighty frustrated!

And in other news.... my boobs started leaking this morning! *groan*


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mummydee for up date on BigBloomerz i was wondering how she was getting on, and if we had another lamb imminent! :flower:
> 
> CocoaOne if you can get your BP checked i defo would, otherwise you may worry it is high when it's fine. Even though i'm on tablets for mine i'm still worried it will go high again. Got MW checking it tomorrow then nothing until my hospital appt on Monday and you do worry.
> 
> MissMuffet defo phone MW just to check all is okay. Don't know about you but i always want to put off phoning my MW of Dr as i always feel all is probably okay and i may be wasting their time but i was like this the other week when i didn't feel well and i had a virus so glad i did call them. Always better to make sure, will put your mind at ease too.
> 
> What's everyone got planned for today, i'm popping into work, left some shopping there last week then didn't end up going back because of high BP so need to collect that and say bye for now to everyone xxx
> 
> yes I'm exactly the same! Although i didn't call her. She was moving like her usual self and has been. It was prob just a coincidence that she was quiet, she probably wouldve been anyway, probably sleeping or something, just at that certain time i needed her to move for me. Feel abit silly now posting about what happened, but guess i just needed to get it out, and I couldnt think of anyone more i would rather spill to than you ladies :hugs: feeling much better now, just very sore tummy and BHs and pains down there it's so not cool lol! on a bright note am catching up with an old friend tomorrow so am going to try and have a good day :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Ahh so glad that she is now moving lots like normal :thumbup: they don't half worry you when they go quiet don't they! Don't feel silly about posting, i think sometimes just talking/writing it down can help you to feel better. Ooh enjoy tomorrow, always good to catch up with old friends, i really must try and squeeze a bit of that in before LO makes his appearence.

Whoo i've just realised i am full term today :wohoo: felt like it would never come and now it just seems to have crept up on me.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

39 weeks today and still here! lol Only managed to catch up on a few pages, will catch up on the rest later. There is so much activity on here lol But you are all like family to me too :hugs: especially since my sisters and mom are so far away I dont have girls to chat to. 

Well me and hubby are going on our date today. Dont know what will keep my mind off bubs coming after that. I had a few sore period pains last night but they were in no way regular or anything. I kinda didnt want labour to happen and ruin our date :blush: 

Hubby has just brought me breakfast in bed :) so i will go for now


----------



## mummydee

congrats on being "term" JJ! xxx


----------



## CormacksGirl

39 weeks today and my MW appointment tomorrow. So I'll have a progress report for you all tomorrow!!!! 
You guys have all been great, not sure if I would've stayed sane all the way through this pregnancy if it wasn't for you guys!!! I would've flew into a panic :argh:every time I got a twinge or when LO didn't move!!!! 
It's great to hear of all the new Lambs arriving, makes it seem all the more real to me that LO will be here soon!!!:happydance::happydance:
I'm away to have a cup of tea, choccy biccie and settle down to watch Supernatural. OMG those guys are lush!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## CocoaOne

Eurgh I feel rough today :-(

Had cramps this morning from about 5am til 7ish. I've got a blocked AND runny nose(?!) my eyes feel all blurry and heavy, and I can't stop sneezing. Oh- and I feel a bit sick. Hope I'm not coming down with a cold. Oh.... And my back is KILLING me today, so uncomfortable at work so I've got barely anything done.

Moan over! Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## julchen_79

Aww, you ladies are so sweet! I would not have known either what to do without you guys. :hugs: :hugs: Plus I am sure my OH is a much happier man with me doing most of the pregnancy talk with other girls and not him. Don't get me wrong he is really excited and sweet about everything but 24/7 pregnancy talk would just be too much for him. :haha:

I have been having a lot of BH non of them painful though, but they do come about every 10 minutes. This afternoon I have my 39 week appointment. Keep your fingers crossed that something has started happening and I can get a sweep :happydance:


----------



## PineappleHead

SOOOO excited right now!!! :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: 

Just got back from my doctor's- I saw the midwife today though, after checking all the normal stuff (blood pressure, urine etc) and checking Zander's heartbeat, she checked my cervix: I'M A STRETCHY 2 CM (2 cm almost 3) WITH A FAVORABLE CERVIX!!!!! :dance: :yipee: :dance: So, she was gonna consult with my doctor to see if he wanted to induce either Tomorrow or Thursday! I'm gonna have my baby by the end of the week!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :ninja: :wohoo:


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations PineappleHead! That's great news :flower:


----------



## julchen_79

PineappleHead said:


> SOOOO excited right now!!! :happydance: :bunny: :happydance:
> 
> Just got back from my doctor's- I saw the midwife today though, after checking all the normal stuff (blood pressure, urine etc) and checking Zander's heartbeat, she checked my cervix: I'M A STRETCHY 2 CM (2 cm almost 3) WITH A FAVORABLE CERVIX!!!!! :dance: :yipee: :dance: So, she was gonna consult with my doctor to see if he wanted to induce either Tomorrow or Thursday! I'm gonna have my baby by the end of the week!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :ninja: :wohoo:

:yipee: OMG that's awesome news!!!!! So excited for you!!! :yipee:
Make sure to keep us posted about every little detail!

Did you feel "different"? May sound weird but I keep wondering if there is any signs that you have started to dialate?


----------



## julchen_79

julchen_79 said:


> :yipee: OMG that's awesome news!!!!! So excited for you!!! :yipee:
> Make sure to keep us posted about every little detail!
> 
> Did you feel "different"? May sound weird but I keep wondering if there is any signs that you have started to dialate?

Oh and did your bump noticeably drop yet?


----------



## PineappleHead

julchen_79 said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: OMG that's awesome news!!!!! So excited for you!!! :yipee:
> Make sure to keep us posted about every little detail!
> 
> Did you feel "different"? May sound weird but I keep wondering if there is any signs that you have started to dialate?
> 
> Oh and did your bump noticeably drop yet?Click to expand...

My bump has definitely dropped. I noticed it dropped like 2 weeks ago. I don't really feel different "down there", just when I'm sleeping it feels like there's tons of pressure in my pelvis when I try and turn over and change sides. I had no idea I'd dilated that much in a week, I went from being 1 cm for a whole 2 weeks to nearly 3 the next.


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Pineapple head! That is great news, so excited for you!


----------



## hivechild

jj-rabbit said:


> Ooh can't wait to have a read. So nice your still finding time to pop on, i'm worried once all our LO's are born we all won't have time, and that scares me because its all new to me and i'm still going to need everyones advice and opinions :thumbup: so hope we all do find time to pop on evey now and again xx


I definitely have far less time but I'm finding ways to get a little 'me time' in between it all!

DM2, hope your date with the hubby goes well today and thanks to mummydee for the updates on bigbloomerz. 

Fingers are crossed for you getting to see your LO by the end of the week too, Pineapplehead. You must be so excited.

Also, I know this is way late and I barely remember reading it in a sleep deprived state, but to whoever was wanting to know how to do multiple quotes from different people in one post, if you click on the little "+ icon that's next to the quote button at the bottom of each post that you want to quote, and then hit 'Post Reply' (not the quick reply), it'll automatically copy all of them quoted into the one post for you to reply to.

Cheers and off to take care of feeding time at the zoo!


----------



## mummydee

YAY PH thats fab news, very jealous!!!


----------



## Kel127

Pineapplehead- I'm am so excited for you, and tad bit jealous. Hope the induction goes well, and that baby Zander is here by the end of the week. 

So I went to the doctors this morning, and..... nothing. I am maybe close to 
1cm dilated, but baby is still up high. My doctor still doesn't think he will be here anytime soon. :cry: I am booked for induction on March 11th if he hasn't made an appearance by then.


----------



## Seity

Great news pineapplehead.
I'm excited as we've got our hospital tour tonight. I'm looking forward to seeing where to go, etc.


----------



## PineappleHead

Seity said:


> Great news pineapplehead.
> I'm excited as we've got our hospital tour tonight. I'm looking forward to seeing where to go, etc.

ohh, that is exciting Seity!! I'm jealous cause we never got to take a hospital tour due to the stinking swine flu. All the hospitals here in GA stopped doing the tours during flu season.


----------



## Seity

PineappleHead said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Great news pineapplehead.
> I'm excited as we've got our hospital tour tonight. I'm looking forward to seeing where to go, etc.
> 
> ohh, that is exciting Seity!! I'm jealous cause we never got to take a hospital tour due to the stinking swine flu. All the hospitals here in GA stopped doing the tours during flu season.Click to expand...

That's a shame. I've never really been to the hospital other than the emergency room, so it should be interesting to look around.


----------



## Kel127

I did my hospital tour a couple weeks ago. It was so informative, and it made me feel so much better about going into labor.


----------



## Erised

*jj-rabbit* - Congrats on being term!! =) 
*MiissMuffet* - Glad your little girl is ok and that you're feeling much better again today
*DueMarch2nd* - Enjoy your date day/night with DH today! =D 
*BigBloomerz* - Saw your status on FB, hope you're not too fed up today hon. I'm sure at least the home surroundings will be better than the hospital.
*CocoaOne* - Ack! Hope the cold goes away quickly (or could perhaps be allergies by the sound?). Fingers crossed you feel better soon
*Julchen* - Good luck at your midwife appointment, hope things are favourable for you indeed! Did the Braxton Hicks keep up?
*PineappleHead* - ... !! :happydance:
*Kel127* - Sorry hon, hope your little one will just be one of the late droppers that will drop at the moment labour starts. It's not unheard of for ladies to have no symptoms at all, not be engaged or anything and just get dropped into the middle of it all as labour starts. Don't lose hope just yet =)
*Hivechild* - Sorry to hear your first week was such an emotional rollercoaster. Fingers crossed for a better second week so you can settle down and be a little family at home the way things 'should be'. 

Think that's everyone?
_... I'm single digits today!! ... _

I'm surprised ladies are getting offered sweeps at 38+ weeks. Over here they won't do any until you're 40 weeks far as I'm aware. Always thought it was the same in England as well. 

We missed our 'hospital tour', the next one is on March 3rd which is a little close to my due date for me to bother. It's not so much a hospital tour anyway, it's in a class room type of area in the hospital and they simply tell you how things usually go. It doesn't mention getting shown around or anything - so not gonna bother.


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi all, just wanted to share.... I'm now having my baby girl on 9th March, after a 9 year gap and 5 angels, I CAN'T WAIT.:happydance:


----------



## Erised

Congrats Lottie'sMum! You must feel a lot better knowing it's just around the corner now (well, sort of) and when to expect your little girl! Really hope time will go quickly for you and the C-Section smoothly when it's time.

--Edit--
That is, assuming CS means C-Section


----------



## julchen_79

Erised said:


> Julchen[/B] - Good luck at your midwife appointment, hope things are favourable for you indeed! Did the Braxton Hicks keep up?

I still have them. Tried to time them, but even though some of them are getting quite uncomfortable they are all over the place. Between 5-15 minutes apart and between 30 sec - 2 minutes long. Will go to the gym at lunch and do some walking on the treadmill.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Awww PH that's wonderful! 

I know my hospital offers tours, but I haven't been bothered to go to one. Tbh the only times I have ever been in it were to go for my NST's. I think OH really wants a tour though, every time we go he mentions that we can see if they will show us around...I figure I will find my way around on Monday (or hopefully sooner!)


----------



## Emskins

We did a tour a few weeks ago and I thought it was quite reassuring to see the delivery rooms, now when I think of giving birth I picture us in one of the rooms, I think it helps it seem more real and also not quite soo scary as I am familiar with what the rooms look like, I even had my last midwife appointment in one of the delivery rooms!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
I can't believe i've managed to convince consultant to move my section but i have! 9th March too!!!! YAY
2 weeks today and Mia will be here i can not wait!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats aflight!

I popped into GP surgery and used the BP machine - it was 135/72. Top number is on the high side for me but bottom number is good and that's the one that matters! Yay


----------



## lynnikins

aww my husband has been a dear this evening and baked a cake as a trial for him doing the work snacks for his team meeting on friday, so i have warm cake for after dinner and hes done the dishes and cooked dinner too,


----------



## aflight84

oh yum! send some my way i got a think for cake at the moment haha.


----------



## julchen_79

aflight, that is great news! I would love a piece of that cake as well


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> aww my husband has been a dear this evening and baked a cake as a trial for him doing the work snacks for his team meeting on friday, so i have warm cake for after dinner and hes done the dishes and cooked dinner too,

Ahh how sweet! Think you should tell him the cake needs another trial, it's just not quite right :winkwink:


----------



## jj-rabbit

ooh pineapplehead thats great news, how exciting :yipee:

seity have fun on your tour. I've not heard anything about ours? Know they do them as my friend had one, i'll have to ask my MW about it.


----------



## aflight84

it's getting so close for us all now it's so exciting! 
is anyone else starting to get nervous?


----------



## julchen_79

Oh i am getting really nervous now and very anxious to meet LO. Just want to know he is healthy and makes a safe debut.


----------



## Emskins

I am really nervous and excited, my due date is next Friday which keeps blowing my mind! I just want baby here to hold and know they are safe, I can't help worrying that something will go wrong because I have made it this far....does anyone else feel this?

I just hung 3 pictures I did for the nursery and they look great, the room is pretty much finished until baby arrives and then I will decorate it with blue/pink stuff, right now it is all neutral.

Friends of ours just had their baby, they knew they were having a little girl and she has arrived safe and sound, I am soo happy for them, can't wait for our arrival!!


----------



## julchen_79

Emskins said:


> I am really nervous and excited, my due date is next Friday which keeps blowing my mind! I just want baby here to hold and know they are safe, I can't help worrying that something will go wrong because I have made it this far....does anyone else feel this?

I feel exactly the same. Until he has made his safe and sound appearance I will stay nervous and worried.


----------



## jj-rabbit

Emskins said:


> I am really nervous and excited, my due date is next Friday which keeps blowing my mind! I just want baby here to hold and know they are safe, I can't help worrying that something will go wrong because I have made it this far....does anyone else feel this?
> 
> I just hung 3 pictures I did for the nursery and they look great, the room is pretty much finished until baby arrives and then I will decorate it with blue/pink stuff, right now it is all neutral.
> 
> Friends of ours just had their baby, they knew they were having a little girl and she has arrived safe and sound, I am soo happy for them, can't wait for our arrival!!

Know exactly how you feel hun, except for high BP this last week i've had a great pregnancy and so worried something will go wrong.

Wow your due date next week how fab :thumbup:

Keep getting pangs of major major excitement!! Then tinges of anxiety, only to be expected though i suppose. But i so can't wait, in a way it doesn't feel real, like i just can't believe in 3 weeks LO will be here, really here to hold and cuddle xx


----------



## PineappleHead

Thanks everyone! I heard from my MW and if I haven't had him by Thursday, I have an induction scheduled at 5:30 AM!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :dance: Which means I'll most likely have Zander Benjamin by late Thursday night or Early Friday Morning!!!!


----------



## Emskins

oohh ladies I have the worst heartburn.....grrrrrr

It's nice to hear others are feeling the same as I do, I feel more normal!


----------



## Lottie'sMum

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls,
> I can't believe i've managed to convince consultant to move my section but i have! 9th March too!!!! YAY
> 2 weeks today and Mia will be here i can not wait!

That makes us "section buddies"!:happydance:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ahh i got some gorgeous gifts when i popped into work today. One of my bosses got me the cutest baby dior outfit, nearly died before though when i looked on line to have a peek at the price!! (naughty i know but i was so intrugued to see how much they cost) :-

https://www.childrensalon.com/product_info.php?cPath=4423_4653_6129&products_id=17626

https://www.childrensalon.com/product_info.php?cPath=4423_4653_6129&products_id=17623

got my baby shower tomorrow really looking forward to that and catching up with girlies xx


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Pineapple Head and aflight!!! :happydance::happydance: Very excited for you!

As for me, I see the finish line WAAAAAYYYY in the distance...I know it's coming, but it's coming slow! LOL!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yay pineapple head how exciting!!!!! xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Had a great time today! It was torture sitting in the cinema for so long... avatar is a freaking long movie!! lol 

But I was gutted that my boots wouldnt zip up so i had to put on a different pair of shoes then when I got home later my ankles were SO swollen! I hope the swelling goes down by morning or I will worry. How much swelling is too much? When i press on it, it doesnt bounce back for a few minutes :shrug: should i be worried? My BP has been normal/perfect all along and the last appointment i had was wednesday and i dont have another til next wednesday.

At dinner the waiter asked me when i was due (i was hoping someone would) and I got to say NEXT WEEK!!! Yay! :dance: So now that it is after modnight I suppose I have 6 days left til my due date and 7 days til my sweep. I figure I will be holding my baby sometime in the next week and a half. Kinda exciting that I dont know when although it would also be exciting to have a definite date like some of you :flower: Good luck to all of you with inductions/c sections!

I clicked on the link to read hivechilds update but havent read it yet... off to do that now :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Some swelling and pitting oedema is normal hun, it is a good sign if they are less swollen the next morning. i would still mention it to your midwife though when u see her xx


----------



## PineappleHead

like miismuffet said, some swelling is normal. esp if you haven't had any swelling throughout the whole pregnancy- this far along it's very normal. there's so much extra fluids in your body at this point, some swelling is totally normal! Keep an eye on it though hon cause if it doesn't go down definitely tell your MW


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> Pineapplehead- I'm am so excited for you, and tad bit jealous. Hope the induction goes well, and that baby Zander is here by the end of the week.
> 
> So I went to the doctors this morning, and..... nothing. I am maybe close to
> 1cm dilated, but baby is still up high. My doctor still doesn't think he will be here anytime soon. :cry: I am booked for induction on March 11th if he hasn't made an appearance by then.

Kel, we are in the same boat. Just got back from my 39 week appointment. Cervix closed, posterior , LO's head bobbling still high :cry: :cry: :cry:.

My doc says if he was to place a bet he thinks I am going well over...my induction date is the 10th. Let's hope we make it before...I am scared to be induced. Rather have it natural...


----------



## Seity

So the hospital tour was good and eventful. There were cops everywhere and flashy lights and we were redirected at the entrance and escorted to the maternity ward. Turns out someone was shot (we suspect a cop, else why the big turnout?) and the whole place was in emergency mode. This sort of thing rarely happens in our little town, so it was pretty crazy. 
As for the tour, the place seemed nice. We get our own room with bathroom and nurse and midwife will be there for us and we are pretty much free to stay in the room or walk about the halls. There is a jacuzzi that you can use if you're into that sort of thing and a pantry where you can help yourself to whatever you want to eat - mom's only. Dad is on his own, but there is a really nice coffee shop one floor up.


----------



## jay.92

Evening everyone, Well looking like madam could be on her way woke up this morning with period pain crampings and now im having full on contractions ah they kill I cant walk or talk during them wish labour dust please I think im going to need it update when I can x


----------



## Seity

Good luck jay.92! :dust:


----------



## Kel127

julchen_79 said:


> Kel127 said:
> 
> 
> Pineapplehead- I'm am so excited for you, and tad bit jealous. Hope the induction goes well, and that baby Zander is here by the end of the week.
> 
> So I went to the doctors this morning, and..... nothing. I am maybe close to
> 1cm dilated, but baby is still up high. My doctor still doesn't think he will be here anytime soon. :cry: I am booked for induction on March 11th if he hasn't made an appearance by then.
> 
> Kel, we are in the same boat. Just got back from my 39 week appointment. Cervix closed, posterior , LO's head bobbling still high :cry: :cry: :cry:.
> 
> My doc says if he was to place a bet he thinks I am going well over...my induction date is the 10th. Let's hope we make it before...I am scared to be induced. Rather have it natural...Click to expand...

It sucks hearing that your most likely going over. I am also really scared of being induced. I hear it makes the labor very painful, and I had planned on not using any pain relief. I will be doing everything I can to get him out before then, because i would rather a natural delivery!


----------



## julchen_79

jay.92 said:


> Evening everyone, Well looking like madam could be on her way woke up this morning with period pain crampings and now im having full on contractions ah they kill I cant walk or talk during them wish labour dust please I think im going to need it update when I can x

Good luck!!! SO excited for you. Sending you lots of :dust:



Kel127 said:


> It sucks hearing that your most likely going over. I am also really scared of being induced. I hear it makes the labor very painful, and I had planned on not using any pain relief. I will be doing everything I can to get him out before then, because i would rather a natural delivery!

I am really crushed tonight...on top of that LO is back to back...:cry: Oh well...he is going to come out one way or another eventually.


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck jay.92!!!

I've officially got a cold :cry: Only 7 days left at work so can't even take time off to recover. How much does it suck that we can't take hardcore cold medicine?! 

TMI ALERT! I had a root around earlier (with very clean hands!) and I'm pretty sure my cervix is open a bit, maybe 1cm. It's still quite high, but soft. Hoping it's a good sign that my body is preparing for action in the next few weeks!


----------



## mummydee

I am not having any more kids again ever - I just cant do it. Daughter aka git child from hell was awake from 12-3am so I've had less than 4hrs sleep again last night and she is already being a stressy little cow this morning... everything hurts :(


----------



## Emskins

Good luck jay.92!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck Jay.92 hope it doesnt take long for your bundle to show up


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> I am not having any more kids again ever - I just cant do it. Daughter aka git child from hell was awake from 12-3am so I've had less than 4hrs sleep again last night and she is already being a stressy little cow this morning... everything hurts :(


:hugs: Dee. Hope she cheers up soon and gives you an easier time x


----------



## jj-rabbit

How exciting Jay.92 :dust: hoping its quick and easy for you hun! xx

Ahh mummydee, i feel tired today and that's bad enough with only myself to think about :hugs: xx


----------



## KarrierBag

Good luck Jay.92!!! Hope this is it hun! :D

xx


----------



## mummydee

Good Luck Jay.92!!!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Jeez every time i move today i need a wee, driving me mad :wacko:

sat waiting for midwife, she has no surgery today but is coming to see me to check BP, but they don't give you a time they just say will come between 9-5 how annoying.

Ooh OT but does anyone know a good way to remove price stickers :shrug: ? Bought a mirror and the sticker is well stuck to the glass, it's coming off in tiny tiny pieces and even then only the top bit. Any tips to get it off easier? tried hot soapy water but thats not really done much x


----------



## JessiHD

8 days until 37 weeks and 9 days until my last day at work! Can't wait!!!


----------



## CormacksGirl

jj-rabbit said:


> Jeez every time i move today i need a wee, driving me mad :wacko:
> 
> sat waiting for midwife, she has no surgery today but is coming to see me to check BP, but they don't give you a time they just say will come between 9-5 how annoying.
> 
> Ooh OT but does anyone know a good way to remove price stickers :shrug: ? Bought a mirror and the sticker is well stuck to the glass, it's coming off in tiny tiny pieces and even then only the top bit. Any tips to get it off easier? tried hot soapy water but thats not really done much x

Surgical spirits or paint thinner will do the trick but I would advice getting someone else to do it for you, as I don't think the fumes would be too good for you or LO!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

CormacksGirl said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> Jeez every time i move today i need a wee, driving me mad :wacko:
> 
> sat waiting for midwife, she has no surgery today but is coming to see me to check BP, but they don't give you a time they just say will come between 9-5 how annoying.
> 
> Ooh OT but does anyone know a good way to remove price stickers :shrug: ? Bought a mirror and the sticker is well stuck to the glass, it's coming off in tiny tiny pieces and even then only the top bit. Any tips to get it off easier? tried hot soapy water but thats not really done much x
> 
> Surgical spirits or paint thinner will do the trick but I would advice getting someone else to do it for you, as I don't think the fumes would be too good for you or LO!!Click to expand...

ooh thanks hun, looks like it will have to wait until hubby gets home from work! Why do they make those stickers so sticky


----------



## lynnikins

nail polish remover should work on it too hun,

ive just been out and have had a lovely morning with some mummy friends of mine theres 2 of us due a couple of days apart


----------



## Emskins

I also was out this morning with a mummy friend of mine, I am popping out again this afternoon to meet a new mummy friend for coffee. 

I am busy trying to make friends here as I worked from home as soon as we moved here so no colleagues to makes friends with and the only real friend I have managed to make is moving to Canada in May so she won't be here much longer. My OH has made lots of friends through work and they are all very nice and have nice wifes/gf's but no kids so they all work full time which is not mucg fun for me!

Wish we were still in Canada as 2 of my best friends there just had babies and we would be able to hang out together.....sorry this post turned into a moan but I am a bit lonley!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jj rabbit- rub some oil on it and leave it to soak for a minute and that should work. 

mummydee- i am sure it has its ups and downs! Although my SILs little girl turned 1 in january and my sisters are convinced bubs is a girl (for those that dont know we kept the fact that we know the gender a secret so they all think we are team yellow and it is a lot of fun getting the guesses) and my SIL said she wishes its a boy for my sake! lol I know girls can be much more of a handful... even though I am pretty sure I can handle it, being that I was one of the original handfuls lol

jay92 :dust: to you! How exciting!!

Well just in case any of you care lol My swelling has gone down this morning. My legs no longer look like elephant feet although there is still some swelling. But it has decreased a good amount so i am not worried. The calls from my mom have started daily now! I didnt answer last night when she called because I was just in from our date and my feet were swollen and I just got my cuppa tea and so she phoned back this morning saying she is worried lol It isnt bothering me because she is so far away I plan on telling her when labour starts anyway (if i can be bothered talking lol) I feel for her because I am her youngest and she cant be here for me and she is anxious. She said it is harder to "watch" your kids go through something like labour than to do it yourself. Bless her. 

On a completely unrelated note, I am really proud of my kitties :) I'll try to explain in as short of a story as i can lol. My boy kitty Orwell is a little terror. He and his sister shadow are nearing 10 months old. Orwell just wasnt happy as an indoor cat as we figured that is why he tears up stuff in the house. So we FINALLY decided to be brave and let him go outside. It really was that or give him to another home. So we started slow and let him out a few hours at a time and sometimes shadow would go out with him, sometimes she wouldnt. We increased their time out every day and we checked on them often. That all seemed to work really well and we were confident in the fact that they knew their way home etc. So we fitted a kitty door a week and a half ago (sunday) It took Orwell an entire week to figure out he can use it and he doesnt have to get us to let him out. Eerytime he wanted out we showed him his flap and opened it for him and never let him out the door so that he knew FLAP=OUT. Anyway I was proud of him for that already (Shadow got the hang of it quite quickly but barely bothered going out anyway she is very happy being an indoor kitty) But last night I heard the rain start and I asked my husband to go call them in as they were both out for a change and tbh i didnt think they were smart enough to come in lol BUT as soon as he went to do it Orwell came in and he dried him with a towel and then by the time he was dry shadow came in and I was so proud of them!!It has been a long journey with them and this flap and that just proved to me that they know what they need to do and that home is their safety place. I guess I did go on a bit but its hard to explain. Its like they are my kids for now and when they show how much they are learning/growing i get proud :D Sorry if i bored any of you lol
ETA also it is funny that sometimes we hear the flap open then we hear orwell in the litter tray then he goes back out again :haha: Like he doesnt know that he can go potty in a bush or something! Now that is potty trained!


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> nail polish remover should work on it too hun,
> 
> ive just been out and have had a lovely morning with some mummy friends of mine theres 2 of us due a couple of days apart

hmm i'll have to have a root and see if i've got some, hope so just want to remove it it's getting on my nerves. Ahh that's really nice 2 of you are due a couple of days apart, i would love it if one of my friends was due same time as me, all my friends have LO's already, some have not long had them but i'm one of the last to.


----------



## jj-rabbit

yeah midwife has just been and BP is fine 120/80 :happydance:

DM2 that is sooo cute about your kitties, ha ha funny that he doesn't realise he can go outside!! Ahh there your babies, i'm like that with our dogs.

Was Avatar good then, we're going to go Friday lunch time, although slightly worried i won't be able to sit still for 3 hours! or if i'm like i am today i'll be constantly going to the loo and miss it. 

Mum's are funny aren't they, i phoned my mum last week and didn't bother to leave a message as only phoned for a gab on my lunch. Anyway she called me back and i was walking at the time and as i was slightly out of breath (walking quick) she asked me what was wrong and said she will panic now everytime i call her and she misses the call x x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol my mom does the same, I pace when i talk on the phone. Not because I am nervous, but i get fidgety and my mom is always worried about my breathing lol I try to say it is ok because I am walking and talking and that the mouthpeice is close to my mouth and if she were there in real life it wouldnt even sound like i had heavy breathing and I normally have no problem breathing but she always worries :haha:

Avatar was a good film. I expected the 3D to be more "cutting edge" but it seemed quite normal to me but it was a good film anyway. My husband would have died if he didnt see it in cinemas anyway :wacko: I am gutted that alice and wonderland is coming out march 5 or 6 because I hope to have a baby by then and it looks so good!!! I knew all along i wanted to see it but seeing the trailors for it in 3D made me want to see it even more. Oh well, i am sure I wont be bothered when LO is here. Either that or I will be praying for a day at the cinema :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh hey i just noticed my little puzzle in my signature only has one puzzle peice left :dance:


----------



## lynnikins

well just had ds down at the creche for a bit trial run for him so he can go down and play there next time daddy goes for a workout to give mummy a break, had a nice lunch with DH for that half hour too, now DS is in bed and im probably going to go upstiars and nap myself for a bit


----------



## Erised

Good luck Jay.92! Hope your little one will make their appearance today =)

DueMarch2nd, Glad you had a good time yesterday and that the swelling has gone down overnight. Your kitties sound very clever indeed! 'Our' cat (MIL's) is an outdoors cat on a lead in the garden only - but he refuses to come in when it's raining! He'll just find the nearest tree and sit under that for protection instead. Yours sound a heck of a lot cleverer.


----------



## JessiHD

My mum freaked out on Sunday when I mentioned on the phone we were going to hospital (after asking her advice on roast potatoes), she hadn't let me finish my sentence to explain that we were going to have a tour of the deilvery rooms! She's such a worrier! As if I'd phone to casually talk about roast dinner when I was about to make an emergency trip to the hospital! I suppose we'll be like that with our babies one day!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

JessiHD said:


> I suppose we'll be like that with our babies one day!

That is true :haha: Especially with little girls. Although I can imagine me being like my mom as a MIL and being very close to my daughter in law... in a good way, my mom is like the best MIL ever :haha: too bad all of us have crappy MILs (well mine has passed away but we didnt get along when she was here not to speak ill of her) But we have all said at some point to our partners that they are lucky and that we get the short end of the stick :haha: Do any other mums of boys worry about what kind of MIL they will be?? I can only HOPE to be like my mom. But then again she was like a mom to all of our friends growing up and everything, just accepts everyone into the family and doesnt micro manage their lives iykwim. I hope i am not too over protective of my son but then again, what if the girl (yes i know he could choose a boy but it is the girls that the mums tend to have issues with so that is the gender i worry about) he chooses is NOT right for him in an obvious way iykwim, do we just shut up or do we speak up and risk the relationship with our son and daughter in law?? Oh geez!! Tell me I am not the only one that worries about such things :wacko:

ETA :rofl: i didnt half go on there did i??


----------



## julchen_79

Hey ladies! Did anyone hear anything from Jay.92? Hope all is going well for her xx


----------



## Erised

Haven't seen any more updates on her. 

As for MIL's, I'm the lucky one!! My MIL is absolutely lovely and will do anything for me without being pushy. She even flew over from England for 2 days so she'd be here for my birthday and will fly over again as soon as labour starts (only after asking us if that was ok mind you!) =D 

My DH however, he has to put up with my mum as a MIL. She isn't bad per se, just a little hard to put up with some times (hence why I moved out at 17). I'm a heck of a lot luckier than he is.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hope Jay.92 is getting on well!

My MIL is a big bag of crazy. And she is coming to stay with us for 2 weeks starting Saturday. I'm really not looking forward to it.


----------



## PineappleHead

I adore my MIL!! Her and my mom have become excellent friends since DH and I met, which is awesome. My mom and I have always been close and I feel the same with my MIL. both my mom and my MIL will be with DH and I in the labor and delivery room tomorrow :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh is that tomorrow pineapplehead! Good Luck! (forgive my forgetfulness, i cant remember what i ate for dinner let alone what day you are induced when so many people have different dates to share lately lol)


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck tomorrow PineappleHead! Can't wait to hear how it goes x


----------



## PineappleHead

DM2, don't worry about it at all. I know how you feel. lol. 
My doctor calls it "momnesia" :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

good luck PH hope it all goes smoothly for you, i cant believe so many March babies are showing up, is it ok that im jealous caus im turning green with envy here caus i havent had any nighttime Braxton hicks episodes , thankfully my doctor today said that baby is in the right place and feeling well engaged i didnt get a chance to see what she wrote on my notes yet i'll check later, 

Wonder of wonders though they lost another set of blood tests and the booking book for the MW so i couldnt book my appointment for next week so will have to call the hospital clinic and see if the mw can either come see me or make an appointment to go up there for my 38wks check


----------



## julchen_79

PH - so excited for you...!!! Good luck! :dust: Can't wait to hear updates!

I admit I am jealous too :haha: my little guy is not even engaged :cry:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am the same lynnikins... I try not to get bitter with all the babies being born especially since i am due before most of them :hissy: :haha: But I actually realised today that I feel like I'll be pregnant forever!! Bump hasn't dropped yet, I have no sign of my plug, no freaking clue what (if anything) my cervix is doing, was only 2/5 engaged last week with a back to back baby... grrrrrrrr!!!! And tbh I am not feeling many period pains or BHs in the last few days and it is like, Uh... hello!! I am due in just over 5 days!! Did you not get the memo little baby!! Start making your way to the exit please!! But then again, the fact that babies are coming makes me know that I will not be pregnant forever and I am trying to stay positive because it really is great to get to know people then see them have their LOs. This is the best part of the whole pregnancy forum thing :D


----------



## lynnikins

i just think caus i did overtime last time i should get a bit of a break this time around lol


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am the same lynnikins... I try not to get bitter with all the babies being born especially since i am due before most of them :hissy: :haha: But I actually realised today that I feel like I'll be pregnant forever!! Bump hasn't dropped yet, I have no sign of my plug, no freaking clue what (if anything) my cervix is doing, was only 2/5 engaged last week with a back to back baby... grrrrrrrr!!!! And tbh I am not feeling many period pains or BHs in the last few days and it is like, Uh... hello!! I am due in just over 5 days!! Did you not get the memo little baby!! Start making your way to the exit please!! But then again, the fact that babies are coming makes me know that I will not be pregnant forever and I am trying to stay positive because it really is great to get to know people then see them have their LOs. This is the best part of the whole pregnancy forum thing :D


Sounds like me...We got the same due date should be interesting who is going first. :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well it will probably be you with my luck :haha: Good Luck!


----------



## PineappleHead

AaaWww I feel bad going before the ladies due before me :( 
I'm sending you all tons of labor dust :dust: :dust: :dust:

For updates, there's a link to my journal in my signature my BFF PnutProtector will be updating for me.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

haha dont feel bad pineapplehead! We'll all be looking forward to the updates, at least it will brighten our still-pregnant-day :D


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> haha dont feel bad pineapplehead! We'll all be looking forward to the updates, at least it will brighten our still-pregnant-day :D

I completely agree :thumbup: 

I am very happy for everyone that has their LO's and is healthy and happy. :happydance: Can't complain too much here...I am feeling pretty good I guess it is only fair for the ones that have not been that lucky to be going a bit earlier :hugs:
On another note: tomorrow is my last day at work which I am now very much looking forward to. A few days of doing nothing, or well doing our taxes, get errands done and such will be great. :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh I got my nursing bras and nursing pillow in the mail today! :dance: Now I actually feel like I am going to breast feed. I was putting off getting those things because tbh they arent absolutely necessary so I wanted to be sure I had all the necessary things first and that I had the money for things like that. Up until now the only thing i had that meant i was planning on BFing is a breast pump. So now it is official :) I got the Vshaped pillow brand new on ebay for £7!! They are much cheaper than the others. It is so comfy for sitting in bed with and so comfy for cuddling up to! I now dont need a hundred pillows for sleeping with to get comfy. I wish i woulda bought it ages ago :)


----------



## PineappleHead

ooh very exciting DM2!! :D I still need nursing bras come to think of it :rofl: 
And here I thought I was all ready. :dohh:


----------



## thechaosismex

PineappleHead said:


> AaaWww I feel bad going before the ladies due before me :(
> I'm sending you all tons of labor dust :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> For updates, there's a link to my journal in my signature my BFF PnutProtector will be updating for me.


I'm sending you tonnes of labour dust Mel! I am sooooo psyched for you! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## jay.92

Hi girls quick update thank you for the dust everyone keep going I've still got a way to go but she is on her way. Currently in hospital only just arrived and I'm 4cms :) just got to wait now haven't tried gas and air yet I'm trying to put it off. Should have a baby by at the latest friday :).


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww congrats jay.92, hopefully she is there soon!

I know what you guys mean about feeling jealous! The last baby (sorry I can't remember who it was) was due on the same day as me! Made me wanna cry! OH though it was hilarious! I'm becoming quite certain that the baby will wait for induction. My dr's words last week were "i'm going to try to get you in for an induction on march 1"...I've started worrying that they weren't able to get me on the schedule or something because I haven't heard from her at all!


----------



## rwhite

jay.92 said:


> Hi girls quick update thank you for the dust everyone keep going I've still got a way to go but she is on her way. Currently in hospital only just arrived and I'm 4cms :) just got to wait now haven't tried gas and air yet I'm trying to put it off. Should have a baby by at the latest friday :).

Yay, good luck!! :dance: So we'll have another two lambs by next week.

Good luck PineappleHead! :yipee: And anybody else who's having their baby by the end of the week - I'm sorry if I've missed you out!! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck jay.92... little miss isnt making this quick and easy for you is she? :flower: 

blondenklutzl I know what you mean! Hivechild was due same day as me and she had ronan weeks ago!... how do you think THAT felt!? :lol: Also jay.92 is due on the same day as me as well. And if i am not mistaken pineapplehead is due the 3rd, so at least it is a good sign that the ones due in the beginning of march are having their LOs... It is the ones that are due way later that have them that gets to me lol (no offense AT ALL to those) But it just shows that some people have all the luck :lol: But as I say... it does brighten our days while we are stuck here big as houses :haha:

I am awake because I cant sleep! I keep having to turn over to get comfy every hour or less because my hip/top of thigh gets kinda tingly like all the blood is pooling there and there isnt enough circulation so i have to switch sides and it all happens again! GRRRRRRR I want a normal sleep!!!


----------



## Essence

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am awake because I cant sleep! I keep having to turn over to get comfy every hour or less because my hip/top of thigh gets kinda tingly like all the blood is pooling there and there isnt enough circulation so i have to switch sides and it all happens again! GRRRRRRR I want a normal sleep!!!


Ohhhh it isn't just me?!?! I notice laying on one side for any period of time more then 20 minutes, my arm and my leg start to hurt to the point that it either wakes me or makes me groan. So, I switch (which is horribly painful on its own and often wakes hubby even though he is a heavy sleeper) and within minutes the other side does it as well! Lol. I noticed that my shoulders have been 'popping' and shifting a lot lately, probably to do with the relaxin hormone in my joints, but it is bad enough that it happens when I sleep too. Eeep, does it ever end? Hehe.


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm in my last ticker box!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!

Still got so long to go compared to some of you- I'll probably end up being the last March mummy knowing my luck. She should definitely be here by the 11th April... Sounds so far away! 

My cold is making me miserable- can't breathe, can't sleep and face/sinus pain that paracetamol just won't touch. Eurgh. On the plus side- a week today is my last day at work! Can't wait to leave now, hopefully some nesting will kick in!


----------



## lynnikins

ive given dh a sleep in today as he doesnt have to go to work till this afternoon, the best sleep period i got last night was before DH came to bed between 11-3 im guessing he was doing work on the laptop by what i saw this morning when i got upin the living room, all i can say is DH had better appreciate it caus im still really sore from doing too much yesterday that even with my belt on im barely able to walk around


----------



## tiger

Hi girls :flower:
hope everyone is well, I'm so wrecked I've been averaging 3 or 4 hrs of sleep per night, jar can't sleep!!! It's ridiculous n I am getting so fed up with it all :( every twinge I get, gets me excited n then nothing.. It's really depressing n everyone keeps saying "any day now"... Well it's a week n a bit to my due date n in 100% positive I am going overdue, just not feeling like I'm going into labour anytime soon n it's really upsetting to think that I'm due 8th march so at beginning but if I go over n he doesn't come, I have to wait until the end of march (round 20th-23rd) before I get induced!! it realy gets me down :'( 
sorry went on a bit....
Anyway stupid question, is a warm shower meant to increase or decrease mild contractions?? Not full blown labour but early labour?? 
Anyway hope everyone has a good night/day.


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> hope everyone is well, I'm so wrecked I've been averaging 3 or 4 hrs of sleep per night, jar can't sleep!!! It's ridiculous n I am getting so fed up with it all :( every twinge I get, gets me excited n then nothing.. It's really depressing n everyone keeps saying "any day now"... Well it's a week n a bit to my due date n in 100% positive I am going overdue, just not feeling like I'm going into labour anytime soon n it's really upsetting to think that I'm due 8th march so at beginning but if I go over n he doesn't come, I have to wait until the end of march (round 20th-23rd) before I get induced!! it realy gets me down :'(
> sorry went on a bit....
> Anyway stupid question, is a warm shower meant to increase or decrease mild contractions?? Not full blown labour but early labour??
> Anyway hope everyone has a good night/day.

I think the shower's meant to decrease them...:shrug: Midwife said shower's okay for early labour, but bath isn't because bath can stop the contractions? Which would be frustrating! So apparently stay out of the bath, ladies, unless you are 5 or 6cm!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i heard that if the labour is "real" then the contractions won't stop, but if its false4 labour or BHs then it will stop :shrug: x


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> I'm in my last ticker box!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Still got so long to go compared to some of you- I'll probably end up being the last March mummy knowing my luck. She should definitely be here by the 11th April... Sounds so far away!
> 
> My cold is making me miserable- can't breathe, can't sleep and face/sinus pain that paracetamol just won't touch. Eurgh. On the plus side- a week today is my last day at work! Can't wait to leave now, hopefully some nesting will kick in!

oooh that should mean I am in my last ticker box too!!!


----------



## mummydee

girls that are trying to go into labour.... have you thought about nipple stimulation?? I was in the bath last night and having a bit of a fiddle with them as they have started leaking colostrum (sorry tmi!) and when I did I started to get really strong Braxtons... my friend said its rumoured to help you go into labour!

Am upping the Raspberry Leaf Lemonade to 3 glasses a day as of today too!


----------



## mummypeanut

We're planning a water birth and the advice is not to get into the pool until 8 cms dilated so that it wont stop or slow down the labour. Maybe this would be the same for baths? I know that the midwives always reccomend paracetamol and a bath in early labour - for some people they say ti slows it down for some it speeds it up. I suppose weigh up the risks and make a decision based on how you feel.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

yeah but too hot a water can still slow labour down , more by relaxing you too much, the first thing they do when you phone is tell you to take some paracetamol and have a bath then call back in a couple of hours if things havent changed


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg i just got out my breast pump to have a play with it and see how it worked. I put it on and gave it a squeeze which didnt work but suddenly it starting fulling up and liquod was literally squirting out :shock: so i took it and ofcourse stuff went EVERYWHERE :dohh: i did not know that much could have come out. seriously shocked!!!!!!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> omg i just got out my breast pump to have a play with it and see how it worked. I put it on and gave it a squeeze which didnt work but suddenly it starting fulling up and liquod was literally squirting out :shock: so i took it and ofcourse stuff went EVERYWHERE :dohh: i did not know that much could have come out. seriously shocked!!!!!!

:rofl:! I have a funny image of colostrum going EVERYWHERE now...
I tried with my breast pump a couple of days ago, after becoming paranoid that I was never going to have anything come out of my boobies, and could only manage a few drops of colostrum (looked like sugar syrup :haha:). 

I guess you might be producing more seeing as you've been leaking already - is it still happening much do you find? I haven't had any leaking so far, and even none since pumping! :dohh: But I must say isn't it a surprise when you DO see stuff coming out of your nipples! Even though, really, that's what they're for...lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> omg i just got out my breast pump to have a play with it and see how it worked. I put it on and gave it a squeeze which didnt work but suddenly it starting fulling up and liquod was literally squirting out :shock: so i took it and ofcourse stuff went EVERYWHERE :dohh: i did not know that much could have come out. seriously shocked!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:! I have a funny image of colostrum going EVERYWHERE now...
> I tried with my breast pump a couple of days ago, after becoming paranoid that I was never going to have anything come out of my boobies, and could only manage a few drops of colostrum (looked like sugar syrup :haha:).
> 
> I guess you might be producing more seeing as you've been leaking already - is it still happening much do you find? I haven't had any leaking so far, and even none since pumping! :dohh: But I must say isn't it a surprise when you DO see stuff coming out of your nipples! Even though, really, that's what they're for...lolClick to expand...

well ive had leakage since 18 weeks but only if i put pressure on them, so dont get spots on my clothes or anything but i have to change the sheets heaps coz i usually wake up with many big patches on the bed, must be from squishing them against my arm or something lol. i hate sleeping with tops on so i have no idea how im gonna sleep with a bra when my milk comes in lol!


----------



## Feltzy

Hi all, I'm Vanessa and I'm due on March 6, team blue!


----------



## rwhite

Feltzy said:


> Hi all, I'm Vanessa and I'm due on March 6, team blue!

:wave: Better late than never! Welcome x


----------



## KarrierBag

Morning everyone :D

Off to hospital soon I think, havent felt LO move since last night, maybe 1 or 2 movements today so not happy!

Hope everyone ok today :D

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am not keen on the nipple stimulation idea because i read this...
Nipple stimulation 


Nipple stimulation is the gentle rubbing or rolling of the nipple to encourage the start of contractions. The theory is that oxytocin, a hormone that causes contractions, is released in the body when the breasts are stimulated. 

Is it safe? 
A review of studies found that contractions after nipple stimulation did not over-stimulate the uterus, which could be dangerous for the baby (Kavanagh et al 2005). There is a lack of research on the safety of this technique in high-risk pregnancy, so currently it is only recommended in normal pregnancies. 

Does it work? 
The review mentioned above showed a significant benefit from nipple stimulation in women whose cervix had already started to soften, thin and open ready for labour. 37 per cent women who had tried it went into labour within 72 hours as compared to just 6 per cent of those who had not. 

How do I try it? 
The idea is to simulate the suckling of a baby so you need to massage the whole areola (the dark area around the nipple), not just tweak the nipple. Place your palm over the areola and move in a circular motion, applying a firm but gentle pressure. This may need to be continued for some time. The usual recommendation is to stimulate the breasts for an hour, three times a day, spending 15 minutes continually stimulating one breast and then alternating to the other breast for 15 minutes until the hour is up. 

So for it to work i would need to stimulate my nipples for far too long IMO and also I wont be trying the pineapple thing because you have to eat *7* fresh pineapples for it to work (same website I got the nipple info on...https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour/#2)

I hate the fact that I woke up today feeling as if i have run a marathon. This restricted circulation in my legs is killer! That is why my ankles were swelling the other day. Apparantly at this stage the uterus is so big it is restricting blood flow to the lower extremities :wacko: I really dont think we were made to be pregnant this long, there must be a glich in the system :rofl: I was up like 10 times walking about or bouncing on my ball to encourage some blood flow to my legs. Not very relaxing :( Also I have been having very runny toilet breaks (trying to be polite here lol) several times for the past day. Of course it could be a sign labour is close but basically it means it will happen at some point, no real indication wether it is hours or days or weeks. And I know that I will labour AT SOME POINT ffs I hate all these "signs" that could be the start of things but at the same time could just be your body preparing. Frustrating! 

Sorry for the rant girls but I am grumpy after the worst night of sleep ever :growlmad:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck karrierbag

welcome feltzy


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am not keen on the nipple stimulation idea because i read this...
> Nipple stimulation
> 
> 
> Nipple stimulation is the gentle rubbing or rolling of the nipple to encourage the start of contractions. The theory is that oxytocin, a hormone that causes contractions, is released in the body when the breasts are stimulated.
> 
> Is it safe?
> A review of studies found that contractions after nipple stimulation did not over-stimulate the uterus, which could be dangerous for the baby (Kavanagh et al 2005). There is a lack of research on the safety of this technique in high-risk pregnancy, so currently it is only recommended in normal pregnancies.
> 
> Does it work?
> The review mentioned above showed a significant benefit from nipple stimulation in women whose cervix had already started to soften, thin and open ready for labour. 37 per cent women who had tried it went into labour within 72 hours as compared to just 6 per cent of those who had not.
> 
> How do I try it?
> The idea is to simulate the suckling of a baby so you need to massage the whole areola (the dark area around the nipple), not just tweak the nipple. Place your palm over the areola and move in a circular motion, applying a firm but gentle pressure. This may need to be continued for some time. The usual recommendation is to stimulate the breasts for an hour, three times a day, spending 15 minutes continually stimulating one breast and then alternating to the other breast for 15 minutes until the hour is up.
> 
> So for it to work i would need to stimulate my nipples for far too long IMO and also I wont be trying the pineapple thing because you have to eat *7* fresh pineapples for it to work (same website I got the nipple info on...https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour/#2)
> 
> I hate the fact that I woke up today feeling as if i have run a marathon. This restricted circulation in my legs is killer! That is why my ankles were swelling the other day. Apparantly at this stage the uterus is so big it is restricting blood flow to the lower extremities :wacko: I really dont think we were made to be pregnant this long, there must be a glich in the system :rofl: I was up like 10 times walking about or bouncing on my ball to encourage some blood flow to my legs. Not very relaxing :( Also I have been having very runny toilet breaks (trying to be polite here lol) several times for the past day. Of course it could be a sign labour is close but basically it means it will happen at some point, no real indication wether it is hours or days or weeks. And I know that I will labour AT SOME POINT ffs I hate all these "signs" that could be the start of things but at the same time could just be your body preparing. Frustrating!
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls but I am grumpy after the worst night of sleep ever :growlmad:

Oh my! I had no idea it can cause contractions lol!!! just tried to see how it worked and i will not be trying it again until i need to. far too messy and now my nipples are sore!! :dohh: atleast i know how to do it i spose but will now have to clean the pump, i guess you sterilize it like you would bottles? i'm unsure :wacko:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yeah you take it apart bit by bit and put it in the steriliser or whatever you are using to sterilise. Probably rinse it first then sterilise it so it gets as clean as possible because dried milk can harm LO :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have a bottle sterilizer but our microwave is really old and has like no power to it so might just have to go old school and boil water in a pot and do it that way. We are moving end of april and the new place actually has a good microwave there (my dads place) so can use the sterilizer then lol


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> omg i just got out my breast pump to have a play with it and see how it worked. I put it on and gave it a squeeze which didnt work but suddenly it starting fulling up and liquod was literally squirting out :shock: so i took it and ofcourse stuff went EVERYWHERE :dohh: i did not know that much could have come out. seriously shocked!!!!!!

:rofl: Ooh that made me laugh so much hun! 



KarrierBag said:


> Morning everyone :D
> 
> Off to hospital soon I think, havent felt LO move since last night, maybe 1 or 2 movements today so not happy!
> 
> Hope everyone ok today :D
> 
> xx

Good luck KarrierBag hope all is okay with Lo :hugs: xx


Having a relaxing day me, had my babyshower last night and it was a really late night, in bed past midnight :sleep: had a fab night though and got some lovely stuff for LO and one of my friends is getting me a baby sling so were all sorted now and the other bits i got last night have finished off my "stuff we need" list xx


----------



## lynnikins

good luck karrierbag hun hope baby puts on a good wiggle for you

if i get to 40wks then i'll get an internal exam and sweep from the mw so if im favorable i'll be probably trying some nipple simulation to go along with the sex to get baby out,


----------



## CormacksGirl

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am the same lynnikins... I try not to get bitter with all the babies being born especially since i am due before most of them :hissy: :haha: But I actually realised today that I feel like I'll be pregnant forever!! Bump hasn't dropped yet, I have no sign of my plug, no freaking clue what (if anything) my cervix is doing, was only 2/5 engaged last week with a back to back baby... grrrrrrrr!!!! And tbh I am not feeling many period pains or BHs in the last few days and it is like, Uh... hello!! I am due in just over 5 days!! Did you not get the memo little baby!! Start making your way to the exit please!! But then again, the fact that babies are coming makes me know that I will not be pregnant forever and I am trying to stay positive because it really is great to get to know people then see them have their LOs. This is the best part of the whole pregnancy forum thing :D



I know how you feel!! We're due the same day and I've had no noticable plug losage, very little BH's if any, LO is only 2/5's engaged, but he is lying on the right side and I don't think He's going to make an appearance anytime soon!!!:nope: I feel like I'm going to burst:pop: If he gets any bigger!!! I suppose he'll come when he's ready!!!:shrug:
On a lighter note our bedroom is ready for LO:baby: and I got my pram on Tuesday night, I'm like a bairn with a new toy!!!! :happydance: All I need now is the LO!!!!:baby:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

> I'm like a bairn with a new toy!!!!

I'm sorry I have to ask...what does this mean? I can get the general idea, but bairn? 

Lol, I'm awake far too early this morning! Woke up an hour ago (about 6:30) and couldn't get back to sleep as I think I'm getting an eye infection. Got up and shaved my legs (I'm sure not very well) and had a nice shower, just wish our hot water lasted longer! Now I'm off to throw a load of laundry in the wash so I can pack my hospital bag and get ready to go to the hospital for my (hopefully!) last NST. YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bairn means a kid/child... pronounced just how it looks. Scottish word mostly. But used by northern englanders (is that a word lol) as well

I am doing loads of laundry too. I realised i dont want a mountain of laundry when LO is here and if i do it now it will be done and not pile up again unless i go far overdue lol I am getting a bit more energy back to get stuff done around here. It is nice to think if i clean it now, it will be clean when LO arrives rather than wasting my energy to clean and clean and it get dirty again before LO gets here iykwim Obviously stuff like dishes and things wont stay done but like the dusting or cleaning the bathroom etc


----------



## Emskins

I am doing laundry today as well, although that is pretty much it, I had 2 outings yesterday that tuckered me right out, plus OH and I got up at 1.30am to watch Canada vs Russia in the hockey, at least I didn't have to get up for work like poor OH, feel for him today!


----------



## JessiHD

OMG it's nearly March!!!


----------



## jay.92

Hiya girl update new lamb :) kayla louise mcgregor born today !! All on gas and air go me at 2.30 she weighs 6lb 9ozs and is beauutifulll I love her too bits.

Feels strange not having her in my tummy !

Thanks fir the labour dust girls :)


----------



## Seity

Congrats jay.92!! :yipee:


----------



## babezone

can u add me to the list tooo pleeeez...im sam and im having my baby girl on the 10th or march via c section thank you xxxx


----------



## Feltzy

Thanks for the welcome March mums. I'm new to this whole forum thing but find I have a lot of time on my hands since starting my maternity leave, even with a 2 year old daughter to run around after! 

I'm getting quite fed up with the waiting now and its nice to hear from people who are going through the same...


----------



## greenlady

Congratulations jay92!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh congrats jay.92!! Enjoy!!

welcome babezone


----------



## julchen_79

:yipee: :yipee: Congrats Jay.92! Great job!! :yipee: :yipee: Can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Erised

Congrats Jay.92!! Enjoy your time with your little girl, can't wait to hear more updates and see photos of her =)

Welcome to the 2 new ladies joining us - hope your pregnancy has been good so far. 

39 Weeks today! Only 1 week left ... haven't had proper braxton hicks since last week Wednesday and still no plug in sight or anything. Had a single (yes, 1 whole braxton hick) this morning which made me wonder if it would be the start of things. I guess not, can't kick start labour with 1 contraction and then nothing for 6 hours - right? 

Todays bump picture, she's definitely dropping as my lovely round bump from a couple of days ago has now gone and made room for a stretched one.

--Edit--
Also showing off the matching hat & blanket I finally finished this week =) ... She's better not be a surprise boy now!
 



Attached Files:







39Weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









Flowery Baby Hat.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









Flowery Baby Blanket.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emskins

Congrats jay.92, can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## julchen_79

Erised, gorgeous belly!! And I love, love, love the hat and blanket. :thumbup:

Welcome to the new ladies :hi: Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

wow well done erised!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats to Jay.92!!:happydance: and welcome to all the new comers!!!:hi:


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats J! Cant wait to see some pics xx


----------



## girl friday

Hello ladIes! I hope everyine is ok?!

Congrats on your new arriveal Jay 92!

Ive not been on properly this week as we've had a mad few days! Here's a longish update!

I had a scan yesterday to check the baby's position. He was head down and 2/5 engaged! Stupid MW got it wrong! I waited 1 1/2 hours for a 5 minute appointment to be told what I knew already!

I'm 37 weeks today, so technically I am full term!!!!!

OT We have been stressed and tired because of our poor little dog who is epiletic.She generally goes about 4 weeks between fits and when she has them has a couple about 12 hours apart. 

She had a cluster of fits Monday evening but didn't seem to recover properly, which meant we then didn't sleep very well Monday night. 
She was the same on Tuesday evening and then over night into Wednesday morning, she also had a fit just before we left for work on Wednesday. 

I teach Wednesday nights and during my class DH contacted me to say that she had contined to have fits so he had called the vet (who is brilliant) and my parents. 

The result of all of this is that between Monday evening and this morning she has had 20 fits and has had her medication increased. My mum and dad are looking after her for now so that I can get a decent nights sleep, especially as I don't finish work until next Friday (unless LO decides otherwise)!

They were going to have her for us from next Friday anyway as she is on medication and has a strict tablet routine, but I miss her, she wasn't here to greet me tonight and the house feels empty!

Anyway, after such a busy few days we are having a quiet night in with a take away for tea tonight!

x


----------



## CormacksGirl

blondeNklutzi said:


> I'm like a bairn with a new toy!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I have to ask...what does this mean? I can get the general idea, but bairn?
> 
> Lol, I'm awake far too early this morning! Woke up an hour ago (about 6:30) and couldn't get back to sleep as I think I'm getting an eye infection. Got up and shaved my legs (I'm sure not very well) and had a nice shower, just wish our hot water lasted longer! Now I'm off to throw a load of laundry in the wash so I can pack my hospital bag and get ready to go to the hospital for my (hopefully!) last NST. YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yep, DueMarch2nd is right, Bairn means Kid/Child in Scotland!! I'm way too excited I forgot some of you ladies wouldn't know what I'm talking about!!
And DueMarch2nd you were close with "North Englanders" they are normally referred to as Northerners! But you were close enough!!!


----------



## mummydee

congratulations Jay and welcome to the newbies!!!!


----------



## mummypeanut

I was just thinking this afternoon that the birth count has gone quiet. Congrats JAY!!! Fantastic news, cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## thechaosismex

Congrats jay.92!!!!!!!!! :D 

Something weird is happening in my belly since almost having a car accident yesterday, been having odd contractions and stabbing pains! hoping I have scared the baby into an eviction :rofl: Please don't let Mummy go overdue as shes had enough! 

:D

x


----------



## Seity

Nice snowstorm today, so they sent us home from work early. Maybe I'll be productive and pre-fill out the birth certificate form.


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Jay.92 looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am so irritated right now and even my kitty is driving me mental!! I cant move my hand without him rubbing his head against it for a cuddle!! It has taken me like 5 minutes just to write this because of him grrrrr and it is hard to be mad at him when he just wants a cuddle


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CormacksGirl said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like a bairn with a new toy!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I have to ask...what does this mean? I can get the general idea, but bairn?
> 
> Lol, I'm awake far too early this morning! Woke up an hour ago (about 6:30) and couldn't get back to sleep as I think I'm getting an eye infection. Got up and shaved my legs (I'm sure not very well) and had a nice shower, just wish our hot water lasted longer! Now I'm off to throw a load of laundry in the wash so I can pack my hospital bag and get ready to go to the hospital for my (hopefully!) last NST. YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, DueMarch2nd is right, Bairn means Kid/Child in Scotland!! I'm way too excited I forgot some of you ladies wouldn't know what I'm talking about!!
> And DueMarch2nd you were close with "North Englanders" they are normally referred to as Northerners! But you were close enough!!!Click to expand...

well i didnt wanna say northerners because that has a different meaning in america. The northerners in america are called yanks by some(but the term yank in the UK refers to ALL americans) So as to not confuse anyone I made up the word "englanders" :haha:


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats Jay.92!!! :D 

Welcome to new people :D

Princess gave a few wiggles earlier, and has been a bit more active since so no hospital :D

Pains started again too - why hurt me if she's not going to make an appearance!!! She's been a stubborn one from the beginning though, just like her mum :D

xx


----------



## julchen_79

It is my last day at work today!! :yipee: :yipee: Everyone is so nice. Got a sweet card with a gift certificate for baby Sam and we are about to go for lunch. But the best thing is, after not getting a bonus last year, we get one this year. It all was confirmed and numbers named today - will put towards our retirement fund but still great news for the last day at work :yipee:


----------



## CocoaOne

I feel SO sick. I'm not sure if it's a pregnancy thing or if I've caught the norovirus or if I ate too much greasy food at lunch :-(
I saw my mum last night for the first time in a week, she had norovirus from Friday but hadn't been sick etc since Sunday, so thought it would be safe to see her. I hope it's not that as surely being sick and cramping in your bowels could bring on early labour like using castor oil?


----------



## hivechild

Congrats jay.92!

It's hard to believe that it's almost March already.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

CormacksGirl said:


> Yep, DueMarch2nd is right, Bairn means Kid/Child in Scotland!! I'm way too excited I forgot some of you ladies wouldn't know what I'm talking about!!
> And DueMarch2nd you were close with "North Englanders" they are normally referred to as Northerners! But you were close enough!!!

Haha, I figured, but wanted to make sure. I love all the new little words I pick up on BnB from all you lovely ladies!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Oooh, and Jay.92, congrats! Can't wait to see pics when you get a chance.


----------



## jj-rabbit

:dance: well done Jay.92 xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I got a few things done off of my "tidy the house before baby" list today. But now my pelvis hurts so bad and i am just sitting on my ball :( I need to shower. To take a bath I need to scrub the tub and that is nearly impossible at the best of times at this stage. Maybe hubby will scrub it for me and I can take a bath when he gets in in less than an hour. The smallest amount of time spent on my feet these days makes my "spd" soooo bad. I say spd in "" because I am not sure if it has returned (went away several weeks ago to my surprise since it is meant to stay til after you have LO) or if it is just regular pelvis pains at this stage :shrug: But either way it is the same pain and it doesnt really go away these days, just gets slightly more manageable. It used to go away with rest. Anyway i am rambling... point is i am sore but i did manage to do quite a bit today so i am happy :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Lol, glad you did! All I managed today was a long nap! I think after my Dr. appointment in about an hour I will sweep and mop the kitchen...it needs it really badly. Oh, and I got a load of laundry in. I still need to tidy up the living room though.


----------



## julchen_79

Sounds like most of you ladies are heavily nesting :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Actually did something productive today. We took the full size bed and moved it out of the room that will eventually be the nursery. If it ever stops snowing, we can exchange it for the crib a friend of ours isn't using anymore.


----------



## lynnikins

baby has gone and moved and stuck its shoulder into my hip and has its bum right up into my ribs again so i have feet and bum in my ribs and a shoulder causing discomfort on the inside of my hip, 
DH is making more cake, this time a chocolate and vanilla marble cake its his first try at one so we might get 2 made tonight if the first doesnt work , its caus its his supervisors birthday tomorrow at work so he wants to make her a cake caus she always does something nice for people on their birthdays, 
my spd is totally dependant on what I do during the day so im imagining tomorrw and saturday will be sore with DH at work both days all day so i'll have to do everything for ds aside from put him to bed. going to have to push to get the baby stuff down so i can sort it out over the next couple of days so i dont get bored doing nothing all the time,


----------



## lynnikins

baby has gone and moved and stuck its shoulder into my hip and has its bum right up into my ribs again so i have feet and bum in my ribs and a shoulder causing discomfort on the inside of my hip, 
DH is making more cake, this time a chocolate and vanilla marble cake its his first try at one so we might get 2 made tonight if the first doesnt work , its caus its his supervisors birthday tomorrow at work so he wants to make her a cake caus she always does something nice for people on their birthdays, 
my spd is totally dependant on what I do during the day so im imagining tomorrw and saturday will be sore with DH at work both days all day so i'll have to do everything for ds aside from put him to bed. going to have to push to get the baby stuff down so i can sort it out over the next couple of days so i dont get bored doing nothing all the time,


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats jay!!!! :D:D

Erised the hat and blanket are beautiful!!!

Yesss it IS nearly march! can't quite believe it!!! I have my baby shower tomorrow and i need to mop the floors and vacum but this spd stupid bung pelvis thingee majigy is so painful i cant walk without having to hang on to furniture to help me :( anyone want to come and help me vacum? :smug: no? ok :(
my sister just txt me and said she has just spent all all money on baby things for me :shock: she didnt need to do that but all the same who doesnt like getting baby presents huh?! :dance:
xx


----------



## Mendy

MiissMuffet said:


> omg i just got out my breast pump to have a play with it and see how it worked. I put it on and gave it a squeeze which didnt work but suddenly it starting fulling up and liquod was literally squirting out :shock: so i took it and ofcourse stuff went EVERYWHERE :dohh: i did not know that much could have come out. seriously shocked!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: I've been toying with the idea of giving my breast pump a go as well, but I've noticed my nipples are leaking a bit so I've been too scared too see what would happen if I put a suction pump to it! Now that I know I think I'll just stay away from it until after baby's born! :rofl: :rofl:

Also, congratulations to Jay 92!!!

And Erised, your matching baby cap and blanket are just ADORABLE!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mendy said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> omg i just got out my breast pump to have a play with it and see how it worked. I put it on and gave it a squeeze which didnt work but suddenly it starting fulling up and liquod was literally squirting out :shock: so i took it and ofcourse stuff went EVERYWHERE :dohh: i did not know that much could have come out. seriously shocked!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I've been toying with the idea of giving my breast pump a go as well, but I've noticed my nipples are leaking a bit so I've been too scared too see what would happen if I put a suction pump to it! Now that I know I think I'll just stay away from it until after baby's born! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

yes it wasn't pretty! And it made my nipples look like i was already breastfeeding i never knew they could be so pronounced :rofl:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Woot, had Dr. appointment today and I'm for sure being induced on Monday!!! So Monday morning at 6:30 a.m. they will start my pitocin drip....I'm a little worried about that because I have heard that pitocin makes labor really painful and difficult, and I really don't want to be induced.

I'm still only dilated to a 2, no change at all since last week, so it doesn't really look like LO is going to show his chubby little cheeks before then. My Dr. did point out that if he won't "fit through down there" (her words) then a section is very likely. Another prospect I'm not really wanting. Still, even if I don't get the birth experience I wanted originally I will still have my little baby here in 4 days!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Oh, and this is OT but I just heard Willy on the Simpsons use the word "bairn" lmao!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Does anyone understand this whole bump dropping thing? I really cant work out why LO feels so low (like when i cough i feel i could push him out and when i stand it feels like he is between my legs) but he is still in my ribs and it is sore! How can this be possible?? In fact, what exactly does it mean when your bump drops? Like what does LO do differently? 

:shrug:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

As far as I understand it just means LO is dropping lower into your pelvis. I still feel Mika in my ribs when he is having a good stretch! Just because you are feeling him in his pelvis, he might still be dropping.


----------



## rwhite

jay.92 said:


> Hiya girl update new lamb :) kayla louise mcgregor born today !! All on gas and air go me at 2.30 she weighs 6lb 9ozs and is beauutifulll I love her too bits.
> 
> Feels strange not having her in my tummy !
> 
> Thanks fir the labour dust girls :)

:yipee: Congrats!!! That's so awesome, great job hunni xx Can't wait to read your birth story and see some pics of your gorgeous girl


----------



## aflight84

I don't really understand "what" it means but my bump changed weeks ago to look dropped but she wasn't engaged at all then
Now she's 2 5ths and my spd is getting worse by the day I feel like if I do drop next week I'm gonna be doing kick me ups with it haha


----------



## MiissMuffet

aflight84 said:


> I don't really understand "what" it means but my bump changed weeks ago to look dropped but she wasn't engaged at all then
> Now she's 2 5ths and my spd is getting worse by the day I feel like if I do drop next week I'm gonna be doing kick me ups with it haha

My LO is only 1/5th and my spd is excruciating and worse each day i was walking through the mall today crying coz i didnt think i could make it back to my car then i couldnt get back in my car coz i couldnt lift my legs into it :cry: does it get worse as they drop lower? :shock:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Grrr... The last few days my FB status has said... "6 days til my due date and still pregnant =/" "5 days til my due date and still pregnant =/" "4 days til my due date... you get the freaking point =/"And someone commented on it today saying "enjoy your last few nights of sleep" WTF!! This person has a 9 month old!! Has she forgotten how difficult sleep is at this stage? But then again she was pretty and petite and lovely when pregnant and probably had no trouble sleeping. Grrrr the lucky b**** :haha: How annoying is that comment though! Of course i replied that i havent been able to sleep properly in a while because i cant get comfy being so freaking pregnant, but in a nice way. I really wanted to say for her to f*** off and that I look forward to physically being able to sleep in the few hours between feedings/changings because at the moment I get up for my own reasons every few hours anyway and the in between parts are so uncomfortable some nights i could cry (like yesterday when my legs were getting such awful circulation) But then again, some moms act like being a mom is soooo tough and feel the need to warn pregnant women of whats ahead. Now, yes I understand that being a mom is hard but why the "warnings"? when half the time they are dumb, like that sleep comment and not actually "mom advice" iykwim. Good advice is appreciated but why try to upset pregnant women into thinking they will regret it or something? I dont know what they are trying to prove. Is it that they have passed the pregnancy part, passed the labour part and no matter how hard that is ... they want you to think motherhood is the worst as if they are better than you like no matter what problems you have they have worse :shrug: And I bet that each stage the baby grows too those types of women will always say things like "wait til they get to the ___ stage" etc. Like trying to one up us or something?!! Not a competition!!

Sorry for the rant girls... just thought I would share this annoying bit of info... who else would I share it with? No one understands quite like other women in the same position. Probablt went on so much i stopped making sense :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies got a question if anyone can help.

Today i got a pain.. NOT a headache or a pounding, the only way i can describe it is a pinching from the inside.. on the right side of my head. Which its now at my temple. It comes and goes.. and when it is present it doesnt last but maybe a second or two. Then comes back awhile later. I also feel it if i open my eyes widely or laugh. It does always hurt when i push on my temple but sometimes it does.

Do any of you have any idea what im talking about? and if yes, do you know why it happens? should i worry?


----------



## tiger

Omg I've had the worst possible pain today, been walking round the shops n it honestly felt like I had a bowling ball in my lower abdomen, I've NEVER felt anything like it, the pressure down there is unbelievable, soooooooo painful. n my back!! Oh my gosh my back has been killing me too. But this pain I've been getting is under my belly a tiny bit (exactly where his head is) n I've had bh's for the past hour.must have been the walking :shrug: all I know is the aching nearly made me cry!!


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> Grrr... The last few days my FB status has said... "6 days til my due date and still pregnant =/" "5 days til my due date and still pregnant =/" "4 days til my due date... you get the freaking point =/"And someone commented on it today saying "enjoy your last few nights of sleep" WTF!! This person has a 9 month old!! Has she forgotten how difficult sleep is at this stage? But then again she was pretty and petite and lovely when pregnant and probably had no trouble sleeping. Grrrr the lucky b**** :haha: How annoying is that comment though! Of course i replied that i havent been able to sleep properly in a while because i cant get comfy being so freaking pregnant, but in a nice way. I really wanted to say for her to f*** off and that I look forward to physically being able to sleep in the few hours between feedings/changings because at the moment I get up for my own reasons every few hours anyway and the in between parts are so uncomfortable some nights i could cry (like yesterday when my legs were getting such awful circulation) But then again, some moms act like being a mom is soooo tough and feel the need to warn pregnant women of whats ahead. Now, yes I understand that being a mom is hard but why the "warnings"? when half the time they are dumb, like that sleep comment and not actually "mom advice" iykwim. Good advice is appreciated but why try to upset pregnant women into thinking they will regret it or something? I dont know what they are trying to prove. Is it that they have passed the pregnancy part, passed the labour part and no matter how hard that is ... they want you to think motherhood is the worst as if they are better than you like no matter what problems you have they have worse :shrug: And I bet that each stage the baby grows too those types of women will always say things like "wait til they get to the ___ stage" etc. Like trying to one up us or something?!! Not a competition!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls... just thought I would share this annoying bit of info... who else would I share it with? No one understands quite like other women in the same position. Probablt went on so much i stopped making sense :haha:

I completely understand where you're coming from! People are so irritating how they do that...and what's worse is when people tell you these things and they DON'T even have children :shrug: Doesn't make sense...

Besides...your LO might be a little sweetheart and sleep through from the beginning ;) That would really piss the commenter off xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

rwhite... that is a good point actually because my neice is a few months older than hers and my neice is a wayyy better sleeper than hers anyway :)

In early pregnancy it is always the "wait til you get bigger" type comments then in late pregnancy you get labour and parenting comments... it never ends. I just hope we arent all like that in a few months when we know pregnant women!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Congrats to pineapplehead on the birth of her gorgeous baby boy :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well girls I was just looking at the first page... 8 boys born and only 3 girls. The bump count is still in favor of boys too. One yellow bump has been a girl and one has been a boy so we are even on that count. I wonder if statistically boys arrive earlier than girls :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

owww oww owww, sore sore sore, I dont think i actually slept at all last night so todays going to LOADS of fun lol

honestly ladies i slept better in the weeks following ds's birth than i did in the weeks leading up to it, and even now all my friends with 2+children are saying i'll find it easier to have 2 little ones around than be pregnant with a toddler around caus at least i'll have the option of putting them both down and leaving the room for a moment and there will be times they are both sleeping,


----------



## rwhite

Congrats PineappleHead!! I know I said it on the thread, but he is so gorgeous! Great job :D :D x


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats pineapplehead!!!xx


----------



## greenlady

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey ladies got a question if anyone can help.
> 
> Today i got a pain.. NOT a headache or a pounding, the only way i can describe it is a pinching from the inside.. on the right side of my head. Which its now at my temple. It comes and goes.. and when it is present it doesnt last but maybe a second or two. Then comes back awhile later. I also feel it if i open my eyes widely or laugh. It does always hurt when i push on my temple but sometimes it does.
> 
> Do any of you have any idea what im talking about? and if yes, do you know why it happens? should i worry?

Hi tink, I know it's possible to get cluster headaches around the eye and temple here's a link for some info from BUPA: https://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/html/cluster_headache.html

It might be sinus related, have you had a cold recently? It could also just be a nerve thing, because some kind of trapped or pinched nerve lower down (preg related) could refer the pain up in your head - sounds weird but as the nervous system is all one big connecting thing its not unheard of. 

I don't know if that's any help! You could try going to your GP to ask if its bothering and worrying you, otherwise a chiropractor might be able to help.. It's probably just one of those things but wouldn't hurt to get it checked.

Congratulations to Pineapplehead, it will be interesting to see the boy vs girl count a the end of march!


----------



## enola

Congratulations on all the new arrivals! So exciting - every time I log on there's another one! :dance:
DueMarch2nd & rwhite - I TOTALLY agree with your posts! I wish there was a 'like' button on here like on Facebook :hug: I don't like what the silly woman said, though, or any other silly women like that...I find it's mostly middle aged women shaking their heads and describing the 'woes' I have ahead of me...grrrrr!

I'm struggling for a nice way to respond, really, as I want to let them know that their comments aren't helpful, and for a crazy hormonally charged heavily preggers woman are actually really upsetting, but at the same time do they KNOW they're being mean? Maybe they think they're being helpful?
A woman from church who apparently Facebook stalks me commented on my wall today saying something like 'nearly time for babes to appear - bet you won't be on Facebook so much then!'....
I mean...seriously...I don't hardly spend ANY time on Facebook any more...I reply when people write to me and 'like' a few photos here and there....but REALLY?! I was so tempted to block her....I'm in such a mean mood recently, but things like that really rile me. I've asked dh to keep me accountable as a mum so that I won't be one of those 'oooh you'll soon see what it's like' women. 
Yes, I understand having babies is hard. Yes, I understand labour is hard. Yes, I understand having lots of children is hard....do I give some kind of impression I think it's all one big joke and I can give the baby back?! GAH!

Rant over! Lol! So bubs is OFFICIALLY allowed to come after midnight as then we're allowed to use the birth centre, so I'm attempting to encourage him with cake etc. :haha:

By the way ladies - I NEED to share this recipe with you all as I consider it is of the utmost importance that pregnant ladies have chocolate cake readily available!

*** 5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE ***

4 tablespoons flour
4 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons cocoa
1 egg
3 tablespoons milk
3 tablespoons oil
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional)
A small splash of vanilla extract
1 large coffee mug

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly.

Pour in the milk and oil and mix well.

Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again.

Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts (high). The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed! Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.


----------



## lynnikins

anyone else getting cold feet lol maybe its just caus i dont have the heat on at the moment


----------



## Emskins

Congrats to PineappleHead! So exciting!

I am just back from my midwife appointment at the hospital, we were in another delivery room so I feel even more relaxed about going to the hospital for the big event.

My MW is soo lovely she has been away and I called her this week to make an appointment with her, normally when I see her we just talk about the birth, she doesn't check me or the baby over but I told her I was feeling a little nervous as it has been nearly 2 weeks since I saw my Dr and I just felt anxious as I though I would be seen once a week.

Anyway, she did a full check on me today, checked the baby's heart beat and she also checked up my hoo hoo which no one has done yet, I told her I hadn't been tested for strep B yet either which she was surprised about so she tested me for that as well, I feel so much more relieved after seeing her today, I feel like I can relax a bit. She said the baby is enaged and my cervix is very soft and open a small amount so things are looking good really!!

one week to go until my due date....I am soo excited


----------



## mummydee

congrats pineapplehead!!! awesome news!!!!

BTW - its true thats some babies are little darlings when it comes to sleeping. my DD slept from 11pm-6am after 4 weeks, and from 8pm-7am after 8 weeks! :)


----------



## julchen_79

mummydee said:


> BTW - its true thats some babies are little darlings when it comes to sleeping. my DD slept from 11pm-6am after 4 weeks, and from 8pm-7am after 8 weeks! :)

Wow, that is awesome!! Were you BF or FF? This may sound stupid but don't they need to eat in certain intervals? Or will they just wake up if they are hungry?


----------



## mummydee

julchen_79 said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> BTW - its true thats some babies are little darlings when it comes to sleeping. my DD slept from 11pm-6am after 4 weeks, and from 8pm-7am after 8 weeks! :)
> 
> Wow, that is awesome!! Were you BF or FF? This may sound stupid but don't they need to eat in certain intervals? Or will they just wake up if they are hungry?Click to expand...

I was FF - BFing just didnt work out at all! Although I have been told BFing abies dont sleep quite as well as FF, but I am remaining optimistic as I would like to F this time around if it works! 

We just fed on demand with DD and will be this time around after a few weeks... the first night she slept through we both woke up in a panic... and she carried on sleeping for another 20mins! :thumbup:


----------



## vegasbaby

Congrats to all of the new mommies! Can you believe March is just days away? I know you are all ready to meet your little ones.

Let me just say I am waiting for the day that my lo will sleep through the night (she is 8 days old today). As far as this whole sleep thing goes I would say at least she is out so there is light at the end of the sleep tunnel. You certainly can't sleep when you are super preggo and now that she is here you CAN sleep, but baby won't let you. Also, my doc says that I need to wake her every three hours to feed her (BF). He says once she gets back to birth weight then I can back off and let her sleep more. So I am feeding like crazy to make sure this happens soon! Of course last night I messed up and accidentally set my alarm to a PM setting as opposed to AM and she slept for a bit over four hours on her own :dohh:. She then had a marathon feed and went back to sleep (this process took about 1.5 hours, but she did go back to sleep). Anyway, I just thought I would put my two cents in about the whole sleep thing. Bottom line there is no sleep while pregnant and even less after they are here, but eventually they all sleep through the night and so shall we! :sleep:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

mummydee said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> BTW - its true thats some babies are little darlings when it comes to sleeping. my DD slept from 11pm-6am after 4 weeks, and from 8pm-7am after 8 weeks! :)
> 
> Wow, that is awesome!! Were you BF or FF? This may sound stupid but don't they need to eat in certain intervals? Or will they just wake up if they are hungry?Click to expand...
> 
> I was FF - BFing just didnt work out at all! Although I have been told BFing abies dont sleep quite as well as FF, but I am remaining optimistic as I would like to F this time around if it works!
> 
> We just fed on demand with DD and will be this time around after a few weeks... the first night she slept through we both woke up in a panic... and she carried on sleeping for another 20mins! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is true that FF babies stay fuller longer and therefore wake up less often BUT at my BFing "class" we were told that BFing babies fall asleep much quicker because the breast milk acts as a relaxant for mum and baby so the up side is LO falls asleep quicker after a feed and so do you, apparantly it is a deeper sleep for both of you as well. That is the one thing i learned that i didnt know at that BFing "class" 

So they both have pros and cons and I like the fact that i will be able to wake up and give LO my boob and then roll over and sleep after. But with FF i'd need to go through to the kitchen and make a bottle and wait for it to be ready THEN feed and then try to settle LO back to sleep (maybe-all babies are different) and then surely having to wind down yourself before falling back asleep again. 

vegasbaby- sorry to hear LO is still making feedings hard on you. Hope she gains weight soon and you can just enjoy the feedings and bondings without it seeming like a chore :flower:


----------



## Seity

Congrats PineappleHead!

DM2 - sorry to hear you're not sleeping well. Maybe the person who commented is one of us lucky ladies who didn't have any trouble sleeping, so she meant well? I'm certainly making a point to appreciate every night's sleep I get up until it becomes difficult or the LO arrives and I don't get to sleep for a while.

We got about 20 inches of snow yesterday. Sure was a pain to shovel out my driveway this morning to get to work. Took a bit over an hour. The worst is the 3 feet plus at the end that the plow leaves behind.


----------



## lynnikins

I bf ds for the first 6wks and for the first week every 3 hours he would feed then in the daytime, play then sleep at night it was just a feed then checking the nappy then back to bed for him, after a week we got home from hospital and first night i fed him at 6,9,12 then left him to sleep and he slept till nearly 6 doing 5 straight hours and that was how it was for awhile then he just started sleeping that bit longer in the morning till he was going till 7:30/8ish and at 6wks we started bottle feeding during the day but i would still give the first and last feed for 2 wks then at 3months we dropped the midnight feed as we were waking him and he wasnt staying up and at that point with being on bottles he was doing 4 hours between feeds during the day making his last bottle feed at 8pm and first the next day at 8am, HE Was a big baby though at 9lb 10oz and didnt ever lose weight , i just made sure he fed enough during the day and he would sleep at night


----------



## katycam

Hi all, im just hi jacking your thread to say Congrats to the mummys that have had their babies early, and GOOD LUCK to the mummys waiting :D
This time last year i was in the March mummys thread, waiting to have my LO and now hes nearly a year old :D
:hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## mummydee

awww thanks Katycam!


----------



## Erised

Congrats PineappleHead! Zander is gorgeous =D 

I'm feeling quite guilty reading all these posts really, I'm still sleeping perfectly (get about 10 hours a night with 2 toilet breaks) and don't really have any pain or discomfort. It's difficult to turn around at night and will take a good 40 seconds of me pulling myself up using the shelf above my head - but hey. I do struggle to get to my feet, can't put my shoes or socks on any more and if I've been for a walk I can't get my right leg back into the car (DH will lift it in for me, I'm sure it looks very silly) ... but no pain. I'm still loving being pregnant and honestly feel I could go on for another couple of months really. At the same time I just don't want to go overdue, so she's welcome any day now =)


----------



## Seity

Erised said:


> ...
> I'm feeling quite guilty reading all these posts really, I'm still sleeping perfectly (get about 10 hours a night with 2 toilet breaks) and don't really have any pain or discomfort. It's difficult to turn around at night and will take a good 40 seconds of me pulling myself up using the shelf above my head - but hey. I do struggle to get to my feet, can't put my shoes or socks on any more and if I've been for a walk I can't get my right leg back into the car (DH will lift it in for me, I'm sure it looks very silly) ... but no pain. I'm still loving being pregnant and honestly feel I could go on for another couple of months really. At the same time I just don't want to go overdue, so she's welcome any day now =)

Me too, I've got it easy as well. I can sleep 10 hours on the weekends and not get up once to pee at night. Can't get that much sleep during the week though as I have to get up for work. I barely wake at night when I need to roll over and it only takes a sec and I'm back asleep. I can still see to shave. No trouble with shoes, socks, or ice skates. I'll stop skating when I can't put my own skates on or I go into labor! I can walk just fine, no waddling. My belly just isn't that big, but I am starting to notice it more now. It's hard for me to imagine what it's like for you ladies with problems and how you deal with it. I think that it would drive me crazy!


----------



## JessiHD

I'm trying to stay positive about my sleeping problems. Firstly, it'll get me used to interrupted sleep, secondly I finish work next Friday so can catnap through the day and thirdly my tossing and turning keeps waking DH up so I am not alone in my sleeplessness!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

JessiHD said:


> I'm trying to stay positive about my sleeping problems. Firstly, it'll get me used to interrupted sleep, secondly I finish work next Friday so can catnap through the day and thirdly my tossing and turning keeps waking DH up so I am not alone in my sleeplessness!

I agree about getting us used to the interupted nights. My husband wouldnt wake if there was a tornado ripping through the room. He is too sound of a sleeper!! Lucky! I have never been a heavy sleeper anyway, probably why i have such trouble now. If i was a sound sleeper maybe the things wouldnt wake me.



Erised said:


> Congrats PineappleHead! Zander is gorgeous =D
> 
> I'm feeling quite guilty reading all these posts really, I'm still sleeping perfectly (get about 10 hours a night with 2 toilet breaks) and don't really have any pain or discomfort. It's difficult to turn around at night and will take a good 40 seconds of me pulling myself up using the shelf above my head - but hey. I do struggle to get to my feet, can't put my shoes or socks on any more and if I've been for a walk I can't get my right leg back into the car (DH will lift it in for me, I'm sure it looks very silly) ... but no pain. I'm still loving being pregnant and honestly feel I could go on for another couple of months really. *At the same time I just don't want to go overdue, so she's welcome any day now* =)

I feel the same. Well, that he is welcome any day now... but tbh I have come to terms with the fact I will probably go overdue. About 3 days till my due date and still no sign of LO. But I do have hopes that my sweep on wednesday will work (even though i know logically it may not work) I am now at the point that i dont mind going overdue a bit but really would be frustrated with more than a few days and would HATE to be induced. If the sweep does work I should have him by this time next week. I hope I do [-o&lt;


----------



## MissTanya

All this talk about sleep!!.... has anyone else developed snoring recently or is it only me??

I am so embarrassed and feel sooo unattractive for it!! Never been a snorer before. Hubby's been sleeping in the spare bed...tonight we are going to try some lovely nasal strips to see if they help.

Please tell me I am not alone???! lol.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont think you are alone misstanya, I have heard people mention it. I havent started snoring (that i know of lol) but it is probably for the same reasons pregnant women are prone to dry noses and things. Just guessing

I was cleaning the bathroom today and i realised I LOVE the smell of bleach, specifically my flash with bleach! Also my flash bathroom cleaner... i have always loved the smell but i just really love the smells in an unexplianable way now. I dont necessarily wanna taste them like some have mentioned but it does make me think "yum" iykwim :shrug:


----------



## vegasbaby

MissTanya said:


> All this talk about sleep!!.... has anyone else developed snoring recently or is it only me??
> 
> I am so embarrassed and feel sooo unattractive for it!! Never been a snorer before. Hubby's been sleeping in the spare bed...tonight we are going to try some lovely nasal strips to see if they help.
> 
> Please tell me I am not alone???! lol.

Apparently I too have developed snoring. Had the baby a week ago and DH mentioned that I was snoring while in hospital. Not sure if I am still doing it or not. Hopefully this is not a permanent thing. 

Let us know if the strips work out, it is worth a try.


----------



## CocoaOne

Even before I got this cold I was waking myself up with random snoring and snorts! So ladylike- my OH finds it highly amusing/annoying depending on if it keeps him awake!

ETA: our Babystyle Oyster arrived today! So excited to get it out and play tomorrow!


----------



## lynnikins

aparently i snore when pregnant but dh darent touch me else id be awake lol he can sleep through anything though so only coments on my snoring if hes going to be after me or getting up earlier and manages to escape leaving me sleeping

im kinda used to the sleep deprevation as since i was about 10 then ive not slept for more than 3 -4 hours at a streach unless ive been ill, in the first weeks of pregnancy or in a strange bed ( like a hotel ) it just really annoys me when im not even getting an hour without interruptions,


----------



## tiger

DueMarch2nd said:


> I dont think you are alone misstanya, I have heard people mention it. I havent started snoring (that i know of lol) but it is probably for the same reasons pregnant women are prone to dry noses and things. Just guessing
> 
> *I was cleaning the bathroom today and i realised I LOVE the smell of bleach, specifically my flash with bleach! Also my flash bathroom cleaner... i have always loved the smell but i just really love the smells in an unexplianable way now. I dont necessarily wanna taste them like some have mentioned but it does make me think "yum" iykwim [/*QUOTE]
> 
> This is exactly what i was talking about last week!!! I have a thing with our cleaning products at the moment! When i smell them i just think "OH MY GOSH....YUMMMMM!!!". Theres a couple of things i LOVE the smell of at the moment, its sooo weird! N the disenfectant too. Probably not the best idea to be smelling my cleaning products, but i cant help it. MMMMM i think im going to go clean soon lol..... :haha: :blush:
> 
> Ohhhhh btw ...
> ....
> ....
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance: SINGLE DIGITS TODAY!!!!! YAY!!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> n my sisters 21st tonight... its a formal masquerade... im bought a really nice dress that i can wear pregnant n non pregnant.. hope it looks formal enuf lol :shrug:


----------



## thechaosismex

3 days until due date... nothing is going to happen before then I just know it! :argh:

Full moon on sunday though girls! get clockwise rubbing! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i feel the same chaos. No early/on time baby for me :(

I have made sure my hubby doesnt work on sunday (sometimes he picks up a shift for extra money) because the full moon is fullest at 4:38pm That is operation:eviction day so I have it planned that we will take a long(ish) walk when the moon is fullest and have a spicy meal and have sex. And of course sods law may come into effect because hubby really doesnt wanna miss the football (old firm i think) on sunday so maybe i will go into labour so he does :haha:


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> i feel the same chaos. No early/on time baby for me :(
> 
> I have made sure my hubby doesnt work on sunday (sometimes he picks up a shift for extra money) because the full moon is fullest at 4:38pm That is operation:eviction day so I have it planned that we will take a long(ish) walk when the moon is fullest and have a spicy meal and have sex. And of course sods law may come into effect because hubby really doesnt wanna miss the football (old firm i think) on sunday so maybe i will go into labour so he does :haha:

 Hahahahaha! 4:38pm is an odd time, its not even dark! I'll have to go out and find the bloody moon and stand there rubbing my belly like some crazed pregnant woman :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know! I thought the same but here is the link someone posted like 2 or 3 full moons ago. I have been planning this since then! How sad :wacko:

https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/moonrise.html


----------



## thechaosismex

Same! I was so happy that the full moon comes so close to our due dates so fingers crossed something happens :)! x


----------



## julchen_79

MissTanya said:


> All this talk about sleep!!.... has anyone else developed snoring recently or is it only me??
> 
> I am so embarrassed and feel sooo unattractive for it!! Never been a snorer before. Hubby's been sleeping in the spare bed...tonight we are going to try some lovely nasal strips to see if they help.
> 
> Please tell me I am not alone???! lol.

I was just catching up with the thread and when I read this I had to laugh...my OH keeps telling me how I developed into the worst snorrer ever. Thats too funny - wonder why that is.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Can someone please tell me what contractions feel like, like really early not so painful, just abit painful ones. it occured to me i actually have no idea. Are they like strong braxton hicks or something different? :wacko:


----------



## CocoaOne

MiissMuffet said:


> Can someone please tell me what contractions feel like, like really early not so painful, just abit painful ones. it occured to me i actually have no idea. Are they like strong braxton hicks or something different? :wacko:



I've heard that they feel a bit like a tight band is being squeezed round your belly. They can start at the back and work their way round to the front x


----------



## Essence

As for snoring.. I have never before in my life snored until I was pregnant! before being pregnant, I was always told I was so quiet that people wanted to check for a pulse, Lol. But now, with the extra (gross) mucous build up from pregnancy (Supposedly our bodies way to trying to protect us from germs, so our sinuses are a bit packed compared to usual) I have been snoring like crazy!!


And WHOA I never realized it was a full moon soon!

Went for a drive tonight around town just to enjoy ourselves, and the moon was super bright. I used the link provided above (Thank you!) and it looks like at 9:30ish AM tomorrow morning the moon will be full! Crazy! Here is hoping something happens, Lol.


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what contractions feel like, like really early not so painful, just abit painful ones. it occured to me i actually have no idea. Are they like strong braxton hicks or something different? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that they feel a bit like a tight band is being squeezed round your belly. They can start at the back and work their way round to the front xClick to expand...

I was having mild contractions for around 12hrs before my waters broke with DD and the best was I could describe them was like severe period pain, but mostly in my back rather than my bump. as they progressed and got worse it felt like the band from my lower bump round to the front was trapped in a vice that squeezed tighter and tighter and then eased off xx


----------



## jay.92

Morning :) just a little update while kayla is asleep I need to catch up on some zz too!
But everythings fine she's feeding well I'm just over the moon with her and cannot believe this little fidget used to be sticking her feet in my ribs!.
I never realised how small she was till she was next to a 9lb baby she's sooooo tiny! None well hardly of her clothes fit her.

Seriously girls if you want to get this baby out have a massage I had one on monday at 11am and labour started tuesday morning just period pains and cramping but was full on contractions wednesday morning. Was well worth it and if labour hadn't happened would have been more than worth the £40! Just helps to be relaxed and there certain points that can't induce labour in your back and legs. It feels so nice when having it done I fell asleep! Was nice to be pampered before labour :)!

Hope everyones doing well haven't had time to read all the pages I've missed. Thank you all for the support and congrats on my babygirl :). Everytime I log on I'm sure there's a new arrival and all seam to be boys come on girlies!!


----------



## KarrierBag

I've started snoring :( Never been a snorer so hoping it'll disappear after the baby's born! (along with my sticky out belly button!!!)

Another restless night, think something is happening but don't know what and don't want to bother the hospital as it's not serious or anything - just wish I had a midwife on tap sometimes (don't we all!?) lol!

Full moon tomorrow eh? Well, fingers crossed :D

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

KarrierBag said:


> I've started snoring :( Never been a snorer so hoping it'll disappear after the baby's born! (along with my sticky out belly button!!!)
> 
> Another restless night, think something is happening but don't know what and don't want to bother the hospital as it's not serious or anything - just wish I had a midwife on tap sometimes (don't we all!?) lol!
> 
> Full moon tomorrow eh? Well, fingers crossed :D
> 
> xx

i been having cramps since bout 1.30 yesterday afternoon (33 hours ago), like period pains/dull tummy cramps that radiate over my bump and into my back, they come and go, i can time them but they are irregular so ranging from every 10-20 minutes or so. No they arnt BHs i been having a mixture of them too. i've done everything- walking, lying down, sleeping, panadol, shower, hot water bottle, been toilet, eaten, amd nothing has settled them and i rung my midwife b4 to ask what on earth was going on, she said it may just be body getting ready, and to take a panadiene b4 bed, (she obv wont check me unless something regular is going on). The last few ive had my bump went quite tight aswell. seriously hate the not knowing what is happening with my body! they are painful but are tolerable, not like doubled over screaming kind of pain. damn full moon playing tricks on us! And i know what u mean about not wanting to call coz its not serious, but i had to call my midwife, OH threatened to call her himself if he didnt! I take it it cant be anything happening as i havnt even lost my plug- does that need to be lost 1st?


----------



## KarrierBag

> i been having cramps since bout 1.30 yesterday afternoon (33 hours ago), like period pains/dull tummy cramps that radiate over my bump and into my back, they come and go, i can time them but they are irregular so ranging from every 10-20 minutes or so. No they arnt BHs i been having a mixture of them too. i've done everything- walking, lying down, sleeping, panadol, shower, hot water bottle, been toilet, eaten, amd nothing has settled them and i rung my midwife b4 to ask what on earth was going on, she said it may just be body getting ready, and to take a panadiene b4 bed, (she obv wont check me unless something regular is going on). The last few ive had my bump went quite tight aswell. seriously hate the not knowing what is happening with my body! they are painful but are tolerable, not like doubled over screaming kind of pain. damn full moon playing tricks on us! And i know what u mean about not wanting to call coz its not serious, but i had to call my midwife, OH threatened to call her himself if he didnt! I take it it cant be anything happening as i havnt even lost my plug- does that need to be lost 1st?

Sounds exactly like what I've been having, been on and off like that since Monday, I've got consultant appointment on monday though so am going to wait and see what she says then! Bloody annoying isn't it??!?!!!:growlmad: Just want something to happen now!

As for your plug, that can be lost just before the start of labour or weeks before hand, think mine has been coming away for about 3 weeks! This could be it for you hun :D 

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Well so far today I've mastered how to put the pushchair together/up/down etc. So simple a monkey/OH could do it! And I cleaned the kitchen- I'm leaving the floor to get really dirty so it needs a bloody good scrubbing- I'm hoping to do that if I go overdue to help encourage LO to come! :haha:

I don't think everyone loses their plug before labour hun, so it doesn't mean this isn't the start! I hope everything steps up a gear for you x


----------



## sophieee18

MiissMuffet said:


> i been having cramps since bout 1.30 yesterday afternoon (33 hours ago), like period pains/dull tummy cramps that radiate over my bump and into my back, they come and go, i can time them but they are irregular so ranging from every 10-20 minutes or so. No they arnt BHs i been having a mixture of them too. i've done everything- walking, lying down, sleeping, panadol, shower, hot water bottle, been toilet, eaten, amd nothing has settled them and i rung my midwife b4 to ask what on earth was going on, she said it may just be body getting ready, and to take a panadiene b4 bed, (she obv wont check me unless something regular is going on). The last few ive had my bump went quite tight aswell. seriously hate the not knowing what is happening with my body! they are painful but are tolerable, not like doubled over screaming kind of pain. damn full moon playing tricks on us! And i know what u mean about not wanting to call coz its not serious, but i had to call my midwife, OH threatened to call her himself if he didnt! I take it it cant be anything happening as i havnt even lost my plug- does that need to be lost 1st?

hope everything is OK. don't go before me :( :( im determined to beat you haha :rofl: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I took some codiene (i rung midwife and she said i was allowed to take one) and it hasnt done anything. i just sat through a movie and was in so much pain whatever it is keeps coming and going, had a long one before start in my bump and hurt then my lower back which felt squeezy like, then just as it would ease another would come and spread over my bump and to my back. I was wimpering :( its gone at the moment and it feels like such a relief, i'm too scared to get up or do anything coz im scared it will trigger it off again. i really dont think this is it, they are too irregular just come at random and really what are the chances of a 1st baby to come at 37 weeks when half of you on here are pretty close to your due date and still nothing. I've had a couple of loose bowel movements today too, and im on iron tablets so am normally not quite so free iykwim. gonna go to bed and see if i can get some sleep!!! And the early irregular contractions- arnt they meant to be painless anyways?


----------



## MiissMuffet

sophieee18 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> i been having cramps since bout 1.30 yesterday afternoon (33 hours ago), like period pains/dull tummy cramps that radiate over my bump and into my back, they come and go, i can time them but they are irregular so ranging from every 10-20 minutes or so. No they arnt BHs i been having a mixture of them too. i've done everything- walking, lying down, sleeping, panadol, shower, hot water bottle, been toilet, eaten, amd nothing has settled them and i rung my midwife b4 to ask what on earth was going on, she said it may just be body getting ready, and to take a panadiene b4 bed, (she obv wont check me unless something regular is going on). The last few ive had my bump went quite tight aswell. seriously hate the not knowing what is happening with my body! they are painful but are tolerable, not like doubled over screaming kind of pain. damn full moon playing tricks on us! And i know what u mean about not wanting to call coz its not serious, but i had to call my midwife, OH threatened to call her himself if he didnt! I take it it cant be anything happening as i havnt even lost my plug- does that need to be lost 1st?
> 
> hope everything is OK. don't go before me :( :( im determined to beat you haha :rofl: xxClick to expand...

LOL I am hoping this is it to be honest, not for the fact that i want my baby here but also feel like all this pain and then nothing seems like a bit of a waste!!! At the same time hoping its not as it really hurts and if it is just the start and it really hurts then what the hell is full blown labour going to feel like!? I feel like a bloody wimp LOL. i bet in 4 weeks time i will be sitting here over due and feeling rather sorry for myself lol


----------



## mummydee

early irregular contractions can be painful hon - I have a friend due 3rd March who has been having them on and off the last couple of days... but from the pain you describe it does sound like something could well be happening. Oh and my other friend had her first baby 5 weeks ago... at 37+4!

Apparently bathing in Clary Sage Oil and taking Evening Primrose Oil can both help speed up labour too xx


----------



## Emskins

I have also started snoring, I think it is a combination of sinus issues and weight gain. I feel like my mum because I keep waking myself up making noises and I have laughed at her for years doing that...

So I asked my MW about induction techniques here and she said they don't do sweeps, the first method is to drink Castor Oil, from everything I have read I am not really willing to try it, hopefully babay wil come early or on time as I would like to do this as naturally as possible really.

Miss Muffet, I hope everything is going OK for you..maybe this is it?!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Emskins said:


> I have also started snoring, I think it is a combination of sinus issues and weight gain. I feel like my mum because I keep waking myself up making noises and I have laughed at her for years doing that...
> 
> So I asked my MW about induction techniques here and she said they don't do sweeps, the first method is to drink Castor Oil, from everything I have read I am not really willing to try it, hopefully babay wil come early or on time as I would like to do this as naturally as possible really.
> 
> Miss Muffet, I hope everything is going OK for you..maybe this is it?!

i dont know but these really hurt! and radiates through my bump and back something shocking!!!! they are just so irreular though!!! Had a few over riding each other and then nothing for half an hour, just got over another one then and it took my breath away!

My midwife asked me if i snored the other day lol. coz i sounded more nasaly than usual. i didnt realise i did lol


----------



## mummydee

MM - have you had a bath to see if they stop/ease off?


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> MM - have you had a bath to see if they stop/ease off?

nope thats the only thing i havnt done. ive had showers though. its hot summer here, wasn't too keen and its nearly 2am, but i dont think i will be able to get to sleep. u think i should have a bath b4 bed? i guess it cant do any harm, if anything it might make me feel better for bed


----------



## mummydee

A lot of people I know have had a bath and reported them easing off - which would mean either a) its not real labour and b) at the very least you wont be in pain for a while! maybe just try a lukewarm bath for 20mins and see what happens?

at any rate it cant hurt!


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> A lot of people I know have had a bath and reported them easing off - which would mean either a) its not real labour and b) at the very least you wont be in pain for a while! maybe just try a lukewarm bath for 20mins and see what happens?
> 
> at any rate it cant hurt!

im running the bath right now. i shall report back after my bath lol. I'm not too good with baths unless OH is up to help me out, so if i'm not back in 30 mins then u know i am stuck :rofl:


----------



## mummydee

hahah okay, am going out in about 45mins so will keep an eye out ofor your response! :lol:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont see the point in baths these days (even though i take more now than i ever did) because the water doesnt cover my bump :( We have a deep bath as well. BUT you know that stupid bit in the bath that stops the ttub from overflowing? That always lets out too much water and i am left with a shallow bath... i wish i could fill it up higher. *Does anyone know if they make things that plug those holes? *They are the bane of my existance! I am pretty sure baths in USA dont have them, well the ones in my parents house and sisters house etc never did anyway so they have been new to me since moving here and I still hate them with a passion! *rant over*

Good Luck miissmuffet... i hope it is something for you and if not i hope you get releif soon :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm back! Just got out, havnt had anything since but as i said they just coming at random so i'm not holding my breath, i'm going to have a cup of tea and then go to bed so hopefully they stay away!!! Would be nice to have a good sleep :) 
I know what u mean about the bath not covering the bump lol. i had a measuring cup with me so i could pour water over it. we dont have those little holes u were talking about and a couple of times i sloshed the water over the edge of the bath leaving puddles on the floor. 
Oh and my cat was standing up witrh her paws on the edge of the bath just watching me aww i love my kitty. :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

ok ow ow ow!! bath not worked :cry:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ooh Miss Muffet i hope either things progress for you or your pain eases hun and you manage to get a good sleep. Exciting if it is it things happening xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> ok ow ow ow!! bath not worked :cry:

don't know what to suggest hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i have found if i ball my fists and press them into my lower back when my back feels like its being squeezed feels quite good!!!
Knowing my luck this is false and i'm gonna be a wimp when the real thing comes!!


----------



## Erised

Some ladies have irregular contractions when their baby is moving down/engaging. Perhaps that's what you're going through right now? They can feel (and pretty much are) the same as early contractions which lead to labour, but will calm down after about a day or 2 once your baby is in a better position. 

Either way, they definitely sound like -some- type of contraction to me.


----------



## enola

:hug: to you MissMuffet, hope the pain either eases or progresses to something more 'positive' soon :hugs:

DueMarch2nd - you got me on a searching spree to try to find an overflow cover...they seem to be readily available in the US but really hard to find over here...I had no luck on hardware websites but maybe you could try going into a B&Q and asking if you'd really like one? The things I found in the US were this and this. 
There was also someone who said they put a couple of layers of duck tape over theirs as a temporary measure! I'd love one if they were available over here, though, I agree totally about the whole 'bath not covering bump' thing. I have a flannel that I soak beside me and then use to cover bump and repeat when it gets cold!!! :haha:

In other news, I am totally unsure what's going on 'down there' at the moment...I feel very 'leaky' today (sorry if tmi) :blush: I'm at the in laws as hubby is at work on a white water site in Wales today (he's a canoeing coach) and so don't have any pantyliners I can use to do the test to see if it is my waters maybe...so I'm presently using tissue!!! Time will tell I guess....any advice?

I'm officially term today, too! Whoop whoop! :dance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Right i'm off to bed now. Thankyou so much for your help ladies :hugs: 

Congrats of full term enola! :dance:
xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

MiissMuffet said:


> i been having cramps since bout 1.30 yesterday afternoon (33 hours ago), like period pains/dull tummy cramps that radiate over my bump and into my back, they come and go, i can time them but they are irregular so ranging from every 10-20 minutes or so. No they arnt BHs i been having a mixture of them too. i've done everything- walking, lying down, sleeping, panadol, shower, hot water bottle, been toilet, eaten, amd nothing has settled them and i rung my midwife b4 to ask what on earth was going on, she said it may just be body getting ready, and to take a panadiene b4 bed, (she obv wont check me unless something regular is going on). The last few ive had my bump went quite tight aswell. seriously hate the not knowing what is happening with my body! they are painful but are tolerable, not like doubled over screaming kind of pain. damn full moon playing tricks on us! And i know what u mean about not wanting to call coz its not serious, but i had to call my midwife, OH threatened to call her himself if he didnt! I take it it cant be anything happening as i havnt even lost my plug- does that need to be lost 1st?


I had this at 33 weeks when they thought i was going into preterm labour, it started with period cramps and got stronger, then the tightenings started, irregular but they where there and definately more than 3-4 in an hour, turns out baby was trying to make an early appearance, i was in hospital for 4 days, had steroid jabs, and also 2 doses of medication to stop the contractions.... I lost my plug 3 days after i was admitted to hospital xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

enola you got me searching again as last time i came up with nothing but this time... https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plumbing/Hole+Stoppers/Bath+Overflow+Stopper+CP/d20/sd3108/p50737
I think i may get one, i need to ask my husband if he knows how to fit it first lol It may be a bit late for my bump because i wont have one for long but i do like deep baths and I will probably want baths after LO is born, to ease any discomfort down below.

I went in to triage 2 weeks ago because i was pretty sure my watery discharge was a leak but it turned out to be nothing :shrug: They do an internal with is uncomfortable and they swab your cervix. But when i described it they said it was nothing so i had to go in with "reduced movement" and ask them to check while i was there. He had been moving a lot less but i normally wouldnt have phoned for that but since i couldnt get them to check me for leaking waters (2 different people on the phone said "they usually come in a gush" which i know is not always the case) They took me more seriously with reduced movement :wacko: But hopefully if you phone up you get a better service, once i was there they were really great and nice (luckily not the ones i spoke to on the phone) It made me feel a lot better knowing that it wasnt my waters. Good Luck!


----------



## trashit

Erised said:


> Some ladies have irregular contractions when their baby is moving down/engaging. Perhaps that's what you're going through right now? They can feel (and pretty much are) the same as early contractions which lead to labour, but will calm down after about a day or 2 once your baby is in a better position.
> 
> Either way, they definitely sound like -some- type of contraction to me.


I've had irregular contractions ever since he's engaged, they come and go like period pains low down, every time i think its labour but no such luck :( xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have had the most tremendous pressure in my lower abdomen and pelvis for the last 24 hours or so. It is worse than ever!! I really hope it is the baby getting ready to start coming (no contractions so it certainly isnt the start of things per se) My mom says that is how it starts and since i have been going poo a lot more it could start soon. I have high hopes for the full moon tomorrow. Walking, spicy food, and sex (with this pressure that wont be fun lol) are also part of the plan. Still dont think I have dropped, maybe a little bit actually. Hard to say. But of course I will probably be here this time next week moaning about still being pregnant :haha: :nope:


----------



## thechaosismex

I had a vindaloo tonight and was so disappointed! didn't even bring me out in a sweat let alone any labour symptoms! think I have lost all taste buds now since becoming pregnant :(


----------



## gemini9961

Hi ladies!! Baby boy Connor Jeffrey arrived February 23 at 6:17pm weighing 7 lbs 7 oz. He was 19 1/2 inches long. He arrived at 36w6d so earlier than expected. My water broke at home at 5am on Tuesday morning and that evening our little boy arrived. I don't have any pics downloaded yet, still trying to get some routine down. He is absolutely precious!


----------



## Essence

Congratulations Gemini!!!! Can't wait for pics :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Congrats gemini! Thanks for letting us know! 

That makes another yellow bump a baby boy :flower:

Any word from miismuffet anyone?


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm here! :)
Still the same...
nothing more, nothing less

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aw :hugs: miissmuffet


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats Gemini!! So excited for every new mom...can't wait to check the thread the next time...hopefully there will be another new arrival. 

I have strict instructions to NOT go into labour tomorrow...my OH has a bunch of people over to watch the Canada gold metal game. I honestly think it would be hilarious if my water was breaking while we have the house full of guys watching hockey :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well there is another lamb born... congrats to brandonsgirl https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/284507-our-little-boy-here.html. She changed her due date a few weeks ago and deemed herself a lovebug but she was active in this thread for a while so we count her as a lamb! Afterall she was on our list first! lol 

haha julchen that would be awkward for you! Lets hope the full moon doesnt work TOO well then lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> aw :hugs: miissmuffet

Thanku :) i'm all ready but i would like to get my car warrented first and i cant do that till next week lol! x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Congrats to Gemini and Brandonsgirl! 

Ladies, I have made a horrifying discovery. A bit TMI tho...I have had a really tender place right at the top of my vulva, right by my clitoris...I was getting paranoid when I felt a weird bump, so I got out the mirror and looked...I HAVE VARICOSE VEINS IN MY HOO HOO!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I guess I'm one of the lucky ones to have made it this far into my pregnancy without this issue but EWWWWWWW! And OWWWWW! 

Ok, that's it. Rant over. Been having some pretty strong contractions today, not becoming regular though and went away when I got home and sat down, so I'm thinking its nothing. Hope you ladies are all well!


----------



## aflight84

gemini9961 said:


> Hi ladies!! Baby boy Connor Jeffrey arrived February 23 at 6:17pm weighing 7 lbs 7 oz. He was 19 1/2 inches long. He arrived at 36w6d so earlier than expected. My water broke at home at 5am on Tuesday morning and that evening our little boy arrived. I don't have any pics downloaded yet, still trying to get some routine down. He is absolutely precious!

Congratulations hun! Hope your both settling in ok! X


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ok, I think these cramps are feeling more contraction like they are getting harder more painful and tightening around my bump and my back and radiating down my legs about every 15 minutes apart, it feels better if i lean on the table and OH rubs my lower back while i breathe. in between them is like relief!!!!! i dont want to do this anymore i'm a wimp :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

very jealous if you get to have LO so early miissmuffet! Good Luck! Keep us posted, we look forward to hearing any news :)

That tremendous pressure from yesterday has subsided. Which is disappointing but I never really expected much anyway. I really do feel like i will be pregnant for a while yet. I had the most annoying night of sleep because i couldnt get comfortable and every time i FINALLY dozed off one of the cats would go mental out in the hall and wake me up. I dont know why they are being so annoying lately. Maybe they sense a change, maybe the full moon has affected them :shrug: But I cannot even begin to explain what an annoying night i had. It actually started off as a great sleep because i fell asleep at 9:30-10pm which is extremely early for me and i woke up at 1:30 ish and couldnt get back to sleep which is where the trouble started. So that is basically all the sleep i had :( So I am awake now and with my luck today would be the day i go into labour and I would have no energy to handle it :cry: 

blondenklutzl- you get to meet your little man tomorrow dont you? How exciting!


----------



## lynnikins

miss muffet have you got a exersize ball ? caus when my contractions were 15is min apart in the lead in to labour with ds then i found it best to sit and bounce on the ball watching tv, 
if things are getting regular even if they are this far apart then its worth calling your mw as she will be able to tell from listening to you go through a contraction if you need to be seen or not.


----------



## lynnikins

julchen_79 said:


> Congrats Gemini!! So excited for every new mom...can't wait to check the thread the next time...hopefully there will be another new arrival.
> 
> I have strict instructions to NOT go into labour tomorrow...my OH has a bunch of people over to watch the Canada gold metal game. I honestly think it would be hilarious if my water was breaking while we have the house full of guys watching hockey :rofl:

I have orders not to go into labour during the game either lol it was the first thing DH said when they annouced the time its being shown lol, im just hoping that DH saying that is going to make baby decide its the right time to come lol,


----------



## lynnikins

OK maybe tmi, but i got some :sex: last night and suprrisingly im not too bad with my spd this morning, lets just hope it helps something lol that and the evening primrose oil and the full moon, 
ive given up hoping that DH will get the baby stuff out of the loft before i actually go into labour so im going to do my best to have that happen so i can watch him rush and panic getting it down and washing the baby clothes and assembling the crib before he has to take me to the hospital, Last night did trigger off a round and a half of strong Braxton Hicks but that was it, no plug or anything :( oh well back at it tonight I guess


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lynnikins said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Gemini!! So excited for every new mom...can't wait to check the thread the next time...hopefully there will be another new arrival.
> 
> I have strict instructions to NOT go into labour tomorrow...my OH has a bunch of people over to watch the Canada gold metal game. I honestly think it would be hilarious if my water was breaking while we have the house full of guys watching hockey :rofl:
> 
> I have orders not to go into labour during the game either lol it was the first thing DH said when they annouced the time its being shown lol, im just hoping that DH saying that is going to make baby decide its the right time to come lol,Click to expand...

:haha: me too girls! It's celtic v rangers (old firm) today and of course a big deal! My husband is finally off work to watch one and I have been asked not to go into labour! lol He is quite confident now that even if contractions do start he wont miss it at this point :haha:


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats Gemini and Brandonsgirl :D!!!

Morning everyone :)


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> Ok, I think these cramps are feeling more contraction like they are getting harder more painful and tightening around my bump and my back and radiating down my legs about every 15 minutes apart, it feels better if i lean on the table and OH rubs my lower back while i breathe. in between them is like relief!!!!! i dont want to do this anymore i'm a wimp :(

Aww hun! Sounds like this could be it for you :thumbup: Might I add I am very jealous hehe I have been wishing LO out for the past week with no luck...you'll be fine. Keep me updated if you need to - if you text me and I don't text back I will still have got it, I just don't have credit to text Telecom phs :haha: And when the time comes for me I'll probably text you from Tom's phone...

But anyway, eeep exciting :dance:!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats Gemini and Brandonsgirl!

MissMuffet- have you taken some paraccetamol to take the edge off them a bit? Hope things progress a bit quicker for you!

28 days to go for me! And only four days left at work!
Everytime I woke up last night (and still now) i had/have got a weird crampy feeling in my lower belly. I'm not sure it's BH because my bump isn't tight or hard at all- so I don't know what it is? Maybe LO just putting pressure down there?

Hope everyone is well- it's a bloody horrible day here. Still laying in bed but I can hear the wind and rain


----------



## tiger

Wow :o sooo jealous if this is it for you!! Yet so excited n happy for. You at the same time. Lol . 
I really want little one out now! A friend who had her baby 1mth ago came to see me n it made me want Jesse NOW. He has completely dropped! That pressure the other day must have been him moving down because I've gone from being up under the ribs to it dropping like 20cm! I'll post a photo tomorrow of my belly but no-one can believe how far down he is :haha: apparently I look like I'm going to "pop" any day ( I wish but I'm still convinced I'll be overdue :( ) 39weeks tomorrow n feel like he'll never come, not sure how long I can last having a beach ball in between my legs though :(
rant over...... Lol
any way full moon hasn't been at it's fullest in Australia yet! It's 7:45pm Sunday night at the moment n it's fullest at 2:38am tomorrow (Monday)


----------



## MiissMuffet

i dont have a ball, i been taking all the paracetamol im allowed and even some codiene which is naughty but M/W said i could have one and absolutely niothing has helped :( i just had to stop typing for a minute while i breathed through another one, i found myself mooing b4 leaning against the couch. been more than 50 hours and its all happening so slowly and easing into worse and worse pain. I keep thinking this isnt labour its something else and if it is then what could be wrong? I cant even eat i have had hardly anything today coz i just dont have an appetite. so frustrated!!!!


----------



## mummydee

congratulations to the new mummies! well done girls!!


----------



## mummydee

MM - maybe if the pains are getting that severe its time to call the MW out and see if she can see if anything is happening... ??!! I hate to think of you in all that pain and still unsure whats going on - maybe you have started dilating properly now?


----------



## CocoaOne

It sounds like you're just having one of those horrible long early labours :-( 

Try and console yourself that your body is preparing your cervix, and hopefully you'll be a good few cm by the time it starts to really hurt :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Congrats Gemini and Brandonsgirl!
> 
> MissMuffet- have you taken some paraccetamol to take the edge off them a bit? Hope things progress a bit quicker for you!
> 
> 28 days to go for me! And only four days left at work!
> Everytime I woke up last night (and still now) i had/have got a weird crampy feeling in my lower belly. I'm not sure it's BH because my bump isn't tight or hard at all- so I don't know what it is? Maybe LO just putting pressure down there?
> 
> Hope everyone is well- it's a bloody horrible day here. Still laying in bed but I can hear the wind and rain


hey hon how you doing? the weather here is shocking - just taken DH to the train station (he is going to watch Spurs play today - am under strict instructions not to go into labour! :winkwink: ) and its freezing and so wet!

36 weeks today, hurrah, officially one month til our due dates. I'm definitely going to have him early though, I can just feel it!

Anyway, the pains you have been having at night I've been having too exactly the same - not sure what they are but its very uncomfy!


----------



## mummydee

meh why is it the one day hubby goes up to London for the day I get backache and period cramp pains :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am pretty certain my little man has dropped :dance: It has been a massive concern of mine the past week or so. It must have been all that horrible pressure yesterday. Plus he was squirming a bit ago and it felt different like he was squirming down rather than the normal squirms. Maybe he is being a good boy and getting into position properly. I can hope! I am pretty sure he fully has his back to my front (but cant be sure as i am no professional) But I laid on my back and had a good poke around and it seems i can feel a long hard thing (like his back/bum) all the way down my front. Not to the left or right or anything. I figure if he was still back to back it would feel different. Also his squirms tell me he may be in the right position too. So maybe all my hard work of getting him to turn from back to back has helped *fingers crossed* I wish I had an appointment sooner than wednesday. I hate guessing. 

But i finally feel like things may happen in time (by in time i mean within a few days of due date) I finally feel like my body is starting to realise it is time :) But as I say, dont wanna get my hopes up too high.


----------



## trashit

ooh ooh is Ella on her way Andi? I'll be so fucking jealous if she arrives before Audie, thats not fair!! Audie's due in four days, Ella has 17 days to go yet!!!! :cry: xx


----------



## lynnikins

missmuffett , i am seriously encouraging you to call your mw as it sounds like you are in early slow labour, ( i had this with ds ) and in the meantime i would stay as upright as possible walking around allowing that baby to put pressure on your cervix, if it helps you can try kneeling and rocking back and forth, and hotwaterbottles/heat packs on your lower back if your geting more pain or discomfort in there


----------



## greenlady

Just wanted to say congrats to the new March mummies!!! It still feels like a very long way away to me, being due on the last day! DM2 it sounds like things are gearing up for you and it would be great if it all happened before Wednesday. Who's going to update the front page while you're meeting you little baby? :shrug:

MM I agree with lynnikins give them a ring if you haven't already, maybe they could check if you're dilating if nothing else? (I realise its the middle of the night there now). Hope either something happens or the pain goes away.

As for me well I don't think I'm engaged yet but last night certainly felt more pressure and the odd pain in my pelvis so perhaps my little blinker is thinking about getting into position soon. I am presently feeling some little feet sliding around under my hand just beneath my right boob. Its an awesome but strange feeling! :wacko:

btw my mum (in Oz) tells me that there will be two full moons in Oz in March, and the second one is called a 'blue moon'. it'll be 1st March already when the full moon happens today, and the next one will be 28/29 March. not sure if that means anything to any of us but I like to think the March babies will special is a cosmic kinda way! (altho sods law mine will decide to turn up at the beginning of April anyway!)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

greenlady said:


> Just wanted to say congrats to the new March mummies!!! It still feels like a very long way away to me, being due on the last day! DM2 it sounds like things are gearing up for you and it would be great if it all happened before Wednesday. *Who's going to update the front page while you're meeting you little baby? *
> 
> MM I agree with lynnikins give them a ring if you haven't already, maybe they could check if you're dilating if nothing else? (I realise its the middle of the night there now). Hope either something happens or the pain goes away.
> 
> As for me well I don't think I'm engaged yet but last night certainly felt more pressure and the odd pain in my pelvis so perhaps my little blinker is thinking about getting into position soon. I am presently feeling some little feet sliding around under my hand just beneath my right boob. Its an awesome but strange feeling! :wacko:
> 
> btw my mum (in Oz) tells me that there will be two full moons in Oz in March, and the second one is called a 'blue moon'. it'll be 1st March already when the full moon happens today, and the next one will be 28/29 March. not sure if that means anything to any of us but I like to think the March babies will special is a cosmic kinda way! (altho sods law mine will decide to turn up at the beginning of April anyway!)

I have thought about this and i am sure I will be able to pop on once a day or every other day once home from hospital. I would just hope that if any babies are born that people will post it in here to update me as i doubt i will catch all the threads. So with some help i am sure i will manage :flower: And I imagine the thread will get less and less busy anyway as the month progresses and we all start meeting our babies :)


----------



## greenlady

DueMarch2nd said:


> I have thought about this and i am sure I will be able to pop on once a day or every other day once home from hospital. I would just hope that if any babies are born that people will post it in here to update me as i doubt i will catch all the threads. So with some help i am sure i will manage :flower: And I imagine the thread will get less and less busy anyway as the month progresses and we all start meeting our babies :)

Yeah I reckon I'll be on here by myself on 1st April feeling like a right old April fool! Anyway I was kidding your baby comes first, it's a very supportive group that I can see so nothing to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

DueMarch2nd said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Gemini!! So excited for every new mom...can't wait to check the thread the next time...hopefully there will be another new arrival.
> 
> I have strict instructions to NOT go into labour tomorrow...my OH has a bunch of people over to watch the Canada gold metal game. I honestly think it would be hilarious if my water was breaking while we have the house full of guys watching hockey :rofl:
> 
> I have orders not to go into labour during the game either lol it was the first thing DH said when they annouced the time its being shown lol, im just hoping that DH saying that is going to make baby decide its the right time to come lol,Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: me too girls!* It's celtic v rangers (old firm) today and of course a big deal!* My husband is finally off work to watch one and I have been asked not to go into labour! lol He is quite confident now that even if contractions do start he wont miss it at this point :haha:Click to expand...

Im in the same boat as you DM2! Celtic vs Rangers is a big deal for my other half, during which he ususally enjoys a couple of beers but not for this one!

Congrats to more March mummies! Im in my last week now and finding it very hard not to constantly wonder when the baby will arrive, to the point that Im driving myself mad with it. The heaviness in my pelvis is making it increasingly difficult to get up and about but Im determined to keep moving and hopefully get the baby into the right position. Got a breastfeeding workshop on Tuesday aswell as midwife check so hoping that LO stays put until after then should he/she decide to come early. BHs are also more noticeable now so assuming all is going accordingly.

Hope everyone is well.x


----------



## vegasbaby

Congratulations to Gemini and Brandonsgirl! 

Last day of February ladies, can you believe it? Seems just like yesterday I got my BFP and now here I am with my 10 day old daughter. Wow. 

Hugs to all, you are almost there!


----------



## KarrierBag

Sudden random burst of energy today :) Was up, dressed and had been for a walk to shops by 10am which is very unheard of for me as I've been in pj's for a week and havent really been anywhere! Also went to see a friend, came home had lunch and went back out to the shops (for chocolate cake :) ) so feeling quite refreshed at the moment.

Still getting pains in lower back and bump, shooting pains in cervix everytime baby moves and general achyness (is that even a word?) but have consultant appointment tomorrow!

Baby welcome anytime, preferably tomorrow as it's St. David's Day but very much doubt it! (Wouldn't be disappointed if she chose to arrive today though - lol!)

xx


----------



## Lauraxo

Wow, can't believe how many march babies have been born already! I have 19 days left, it's March tomorrow! ahhh.


----------



## Seity

I had my baby shower yesterday. It was nice. A few ladies from my hockey team showed up and most of my guy friends. 
My husband was probably most excited by the Buffalo Sabres hockey onesie for the baby. He's been wanting one since he found out I was pregnant so that the baby can be dressed up for the playoffs.

I hope you ladies that actually want your LO's already don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Emskins

Congrats to the 2 new march mummies!!

I also had a burst of energy this morning and scrubbed my tub good and proper as well as a bunch of other stuff around the house, I am paying for it now as my back is killing me....

We went to a friends for dinner last night and one of the other women thought it was a good idea to tell me of someone who was paralysed from an epidural, I mean, why would someone think to tell me that when I am soo close to giving birth, it has completely put me on edge and now I am really scared. I want to avoid an epidural anyway but if I have to have one then that is what has to happen but now I am terrified. I know that woman's story is rare but still, wish I hadn't been told that.


----------



## Seity

Emskins - that was pretty awful to tell you that story. I'm totally going for an epidural myself, but even if I wasn't I don't know why you'd tell anyone that kind of story.


----------



## Emskins

Seity said:


> I had my baby shower yesterday. It was nice. A few ladies from my hockey team showed up and most of my guy friends.
> My husband was probably most excited by the Buffalo Sabres hockey onesie for the baby. He's been wanting one since he found out I was pregnant so that the baby can be dressed up for the playoffs.
> 
> I hope you ladies that actually want your LO's already don't have to wait too much longer.

I made our baby a Canucks onsie from a plain white one we had using fabric markers so that he/she can be dressed up for the playoffs....that is assuming the Canucks make it through!!


----------



## FitzBaby

i can't believe March is here tomorrow and we already have so many March babies...AAAHHHHH.

Seity, I have my baby showers this weekend and we got some Red Wings gear and OSU football stuff...DH couldn't wait to get that stuff and have LO wear it (although I don't think it will fit during hockey season).

And we're a little nervous for our shower today as the gold medal game is on at 3 p.m. our time and the shower starts at 2! Think it'd be rude to ask to have the game on as I open presents?


----------



## JessiHD

FitzBaby said:


> i can't believe March is here tomorrow and we already have so many March babies...AAAHHHHH.
> 
> Seity, I have my baby showers this weekend and we got some Red Wings gear and OSU football stuff...DH couldn't wait to get that stuff and have LO wear it (although I don't think it will fit during hockey season).
> 
> And we're a little nervous for our shower today as the gold medal game is on at 3 p.m. our time and the shower starts at 2! Think it'd be rude to ask to have the game on as I open presents?

I actually opened all our presents after the guests had left.


----------



## Seity

FitzBaby said:


> i can't believe March is here tomorrow and we already have so many March babies...AAAHHHHH.
> 
> Seity, I have my baby showers this weekend and we got some Red Wings gear and OSU football stuff...DH couldn't wait to get that stuff and have LO wear it (although I don't think it will fit during hockey season).
> 
> And we're a little nervous for our shower today as the gold medal game is on at 3 p.m. our time and the shower starts at 2! Think it'd be rude to ask to have the game on as I open presents?

Well, since everyone at my shower was a hockey fan and we talked hockey most of the time, it would have been required to put the gold medal game on if it had overlapped with my shower. LOL


----------



## trashit

its not fair :hissy: why are people due after me having their babas? I want mine!!


----------



## julchen_79

Good morning ladies...I woke up several times last night, checking the thread if anyone else had their babies...:haha: 

For myself ... nothing ... even after DTD last night - anyway, now I am not allowed for the rest of the day and I guess tomorrow is bad as well as my car is at the mechanics and I need to pick it up in the afternoon, then I gotta do our taxes. Come to think of it - Tuesday my due date would be perfect to have him, but I am fine with anytime after that as well. He will be here by March 10th for sure which is probably why I am relatively relaxed about the day of his arrival.


----------



## starbucks101

13 march'ers and its not even March yet!!! Can't believe it! Only 9 days to go now till my due date so maximum of 20 days untill my LO is here! Hurrah!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Ooh question-

I just had another delve (can't even reach cervix now! Lol) but I can definitely feel LOs head through my vaginal wall! Feels like hard ball up there. Does that mean LO has started to engage? Or would I be able to feel the head even if she wasn't engaged? Got a MW appointment on Wednesday but I'm so impatient to know if she's getting into a good position! 

And.......... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! It's March tomorrow, and our babies are due in March! Woo!


----------



## enola

Hey ladies! Congrats to even more new mums - yay! :D

Well, I had a hideous morning/afternoon :( I've EITHER been experiencing false labour or slow labour...I've had BH for quite a bit of pregnancy, but this was another kettle of fish altogether (what does that saying mean???). I've been really 'weird' the past few days, like zoning in and out a lot, and that this morning was accompanied by lower back period type pains and like a really tight squeezing low low down...they happened every half an hour and I was bouncing on my birthing ball. I'd start to 'zone out', get palpitation sort of feelings, and my breathing changed automatically somehow - it was SO strange. I was very shaky, too. 

Then I came and had a sleep on the sofa and now I just feel deflated and tired and disappointed at nothing more. Still have lower back pains, and I _think_ I may have had my show/mucus plug....it wasn't bloody, though, just like bogeys :blush: sorry if tmi! The 'light leakage' as experienced before is ongoing, however I'm still feeling movement (although less 'random', larger lump-like movements and less often, but certainly not reduced so much I'm worried or anything) and I now have a pantyliner and it def. isn't soaked or anything...so I suppose we'll 'wait and see'....:(

I know it isn't even my due date yet, but with this happening I'm now utterly fed up and impatient. I googled around to see what I could find and it sounds as though there's a potential this could be the start of something, however it could take days to establish even if it is, and a particular lady whose symptoms I found listed exactly matched mine took 10 days of this...!!! But hey ho, I suppose it IS actually March tomorrow and so only a matter of time....

Did anyone go for a walk with the full moon out? We have bad cloud cover here but am keeping an eye and might get dh to take me for a drive later if it's out :)

:hugs: to you all! x


----------



## sophieee18

CocoaOne said:


> Ooh question-
> 
> I just had another delve (can't even reach cervix now! Lol) but I can definitely feel LOs head through my vaginal wall! Feels like hard ball up there. Does that mean LO has started to engage? Or would I be able to feel the head even if she wasn't engaged? Got a MW appointment on Wednesday but I'm so impatient to know if she's getting into a good position!
> 
> And.......... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! It's March tomorrow, and our babies are due in March! Woo!

I want have a feel, but I wouldn't have a clue what im feeling for? :shrug:
LO wasn't engaged last tuesday! I've got a midwife apt Thursday but don't think he will have engaged any more by then. Im not feeling any pressure or anything. I thought your first was meant to engage by 35 weeks :shrug: i guess he likes it up there :rofl:


----------



## CocoaOne

sophieee18 said:


> I want have a feel, but I wouldn't have a clue what im feeling for? :shrug:
> LO wasn't engaged last tuesday! I've got a midwife apt Thursday but don't think he will have engaged any more by then. Im not feeling any pressure or anything. I thought your first was meant to engage by 35 weeks :shrug: i guess he likes it up there :rofl:

It feels like a largish hard ball or something- I could feel it on the front wall of my vagina, about as far up as my second finger could reach comfortably.


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Ooh question-
> 
> I just had another delve (can't even reach cervix now! Lol) but I can definitely feel LOs head through my vaginal wall! Feels like hard ball up there. Does that mean LO has started to engage? Or would I be able to feel the head even if she wasn't engaged? Got a MW appointment on Wednesday but I'm so impatient to know if she's getting into a good position!
> 
> And.......... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! It's March tomorrow, and our babies are due in March! Woo!


I had a "rummage" after the bath last night and could feel something relatively soft and squishy "up there" about a middle fingers length up - I have no idea what I am feeling for though!!


----------



## Kerrie-x

I had a feel today for the first time, felt something rather hard which scared me as it felt as hard as her head would be so i had to stop straight away xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Well ladies I'm popping on here quickly, so haven't had a chance to read the six pages I missed overnight. 

It seems I won't be induced tomorrow after all! 

This morning about 3 am my water broke, by the time we got to the hospital an hour later contractions were three minutes apart. Long story short, my little man was born at 10:52 this morning weighing 8 lbs 2 oz and only 20 inches long! 

Had a difficult labor, Mika gave us quite a big scare by not breathing when he was born, but he is perfectly healthy now! Will update with pics and a proper birth story when I get a chance!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh congrats blondenklutzl! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Erised

Congrats BlondeNklutzi!! Wasn't expecting that update at all, I fully had you down for induction tomorrow. That's quite a quick and unexpected birth hon (though you probably didn't see it that way with it being a difficult birth), can't wait to see photos of gorgeous Mika when you update =D 

Glad he's all fine now, hope you too will recover quickly =)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i went for as long of a walk as my hips would allow today when the moon was fullest after a spicy lunch. Now i am waiting on hubby coming home with a vindaloo :D and we will dtd tonight. I am just sitting on my birth ball now. Trying everything! I even have the wndow open in the bedroom with the moon perfectly positioned outside. Nothing but pressure yet. We are really hoping something happens but are being realistic. 

I had a rummage around but i cant get more than half a finger in so i cant feel anything :(


----------



## thechaosismex

Congrats blondenklutzl! Little man was so close to being on time! xxxx


----------



## trashit

oooh im going to go have a delve now! thats amaazing! lol


----------



## CocoaOne

Don't forget ladies- short nails and very clean hands before you go rummaging around! We don't want to be introducing any bugs up there!

Congratulations blondenklutz! Fantastic that you so narrowly missed being induced. Hope you recover quickly :flower:


----------



## mummydee

congratulations blondenklutzi!!!!!


----------



## greenlady

wow another early march boy! congratulations blondenklutzi!


----------



## Erised

Differences in countries...

I've just been reading up on sweeps and induction in Holland. You will not get a sweep in Holland until past 41 weeks, and it's seen as a 'last attempt to get the baby out before 42 weeks'. Apparently you're also not overdue at 40+, it's normal to be pregnant until 42 weeks and only -after- that are you overdue. 

Induction is from 42 weeks onwards, usually at around 42 and a half weeks done by a gynaecologist. If you get induced you will have to be in hospital from that moment on and do not get to go onto a midwife let unit or home again. *sigh*

C-Section, ... you have to stay in hospital for 4 or 5 days after giving birth!! Say wha?! -To be avoided at all costs!-


----------



## sophieee18

WOW. 14 lambs are lovebugs!!!
who will be our 1st lamb??? 
X


----------



## rwhite

Erised said:


> Differences in countries...
> 
> I've just been reading up on sweeps and induction in Holland. You will not get a sweep in Holland until past 41 weeks, and it's seen as a 'last attempt to get the baby out before 42 weeks'. Apparently you're also not overdue at 40+, it's normal to be pregnant until 42 weeks and only -after- that are you overdue.
> 
> Induction is from 42 weeks onwards, usually at around 42 and a half weeks done by a gynaecologist. If you get induced you will have to be in hospital from that moment on and do not get to go onto a midwife let unit or home again. *sigh*
> 
> C-Section, ... you have to stay in hospital for 4 or 5 days after giving birth!! Say wha?! -To be avoided at all costs!-

:thumbup: We're quite similar here in New Zealand by the sound of it :) I don't think my midwife would even dream of giving me a sweep if I wasn't at least 41 or 42 weeks! I'm pretty sure that over here you're still considered overdue if you go past 40 weeks but they make you wait for induction/sweep :haha:

I think probably similar if not longer stay in hosp for c-section as well. Urgh, it sounds horrible doesn't it. I'd much rather recover in my own surroundings - the midwives come to see you every day for a week after the birth to check up and help out so it's not like you're stuck at home, flailing :rofl: xx Hope I can go home same day if I feel okay! And hoping us ladies who aren't getting one already can avoid a c-section!


----------



## rwhite

And congrats blondeNklutzi on your little man! Looks like he didn't want you to have the pain of an induction, how thoughtful of him :haha: What a perfect weight he is :) Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Erised

Over here you also get help at home for the first 8 days. It's similar to a midwife but will be from a different company. It's not just a quick visit either, they usually stay for around 7 hours a day!!! ... Can't say I'm looking forward to having a strange woman around helping out for that long each day, not when DH is here and perfectly capable of helping me. At the same time though, I am glad she will be here to help if I have trouble breastfeeding and just give tips and advice on everything. They'll also look after the guests for you and help with the household =D 

Not looking forward to the twice a day health checks she'll perform though... they're not bad, but I reckon I'd rather be left alone. They'll be along the lines of:

- Check temperature twice a day
- Check if uterus is moving down properly twice a day by pushing on the belly
- Check your pad to see how much you're bleeding + how clotted it is (ewww!)
- Check legs for shape & temp to make sure there's no clots

They'll be checking baby twice a day as well and will keep a note of her temperature, weight, growth, how many wet nappies there are in day and stuff like that.


----------



## Emskins

Aww congrats BlondeNklutzi on your new arrival!!

In Switzerland they can keep you up to 10 days after a C section, even for a normal delivery they keep you minimun 3-4 days, seems quite a long time!

Erised, the aftercare in Netherlands sounds amazing! I thought I was getting good after care here but help around the house and with guests sounds awesome, not to mention all the help with baby, although 7 hrs a day is a bit much I am sure you will appreciate it


----------



## JessiHD

Another March mummy already??? 

In my hospital they offer induction at EDD +10 days but you can opt for daily monitoring.


----------



## rwhite

Erised said:


> Over here you also get help at home for the first 8 days. It's similar to a midwife but will be from a different company. It's not just a quick visit either, they usually stay for around 7 hours a day!!! ... Can't say I'm looking forward to having a strange woman around helping out for that long each day, not when DH is here and perfectly capable of helping me. At the same time though, I am glad she will be here to help if I have trouble breastfeeding and just give tips and advice on everything. They'll also look after the guests for you and help with the household =D
> 
> Not looking forward to the twice a day health checks she'll perform though... they're not bad, but I reckon I'd rather be left alone. They'll be along the lines of:
> 
> - Check temperature twice a day
> - Check if uterus is moving down properly twice a day by pushing on the belly
> - Check your pad to see how much you're bleeding + how clotted it is (ewww!)
> - Check legs for shape & temp to make sure there's no clots
> 
> They'll be checking baby twice a day as well and will keep a note of her temperature, weight, growth, how many wet nappies there are in day and stuff like that.

Wow that's great aftercare! :thumbup: I heard it's similar in France? Tempted to move to Europe now...:haha: You lucky thing. At least you'll have someone looking out for you, and it will likely take the stress off a lot! Especially for hubby, who may be feeling a bit lost (my OH sure would be, I'm guessing...we will see soon!)


----------



## trashit

if you're not classed as overdue until 42 weeks then why do they give us a due date at 40 weeks :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to the new march mummy whos baby wanted to be a lovebug


----------



## Tink1o5

Just wanted to say Congrats to all the March Mums, who have now had lovebugs! :hugs: 

Its officially March tomorrow.. (according to my US time of 4:37pm). Which means we can officially say WERE DUE THIS MONTH!!! How exciting. 
I am also excited to be full term on tuesday, which is also when i have my birth by design appointment at the hospital.


----------



## Seity

trashit said:


> if you're not classed as overdue until 42 weeks then why do they give us a due date at 40 weeks :shrug:

Because anything from 37-42 weeks is considered full term and normal and 40 weeks just happens to be the average.


----------



## enola

Happy March ladies!!! Hope that all of our lambs come soon and safely - we're due THIS MONTH!!! :dance:

(hmm my laptop clock is apparently two minutes early! :haha:)


----------



## tiger

WOW!!! :o congrats to blondenklutzi!!!! These boys seem to want out more than the girls don't they? Speaking of which anyone heard from missmuffett??? How exciting!! I hope all goes well for her!
I can't wait for my little man!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

tiger said:


> WOW!!! :o congrats to blondenklutzi!!!! These boys seem to want out more than the girls don't they? Speaking of which anyone heard from missmuffett??? How exciting!! I hope all goes well for her!
> I can't wait for my little man!!!

me me i've heard from her!!!!!
Things seemed to have fizzled out for now but am very sore, if i move and walk around i get hard out cramps, but not like last night. just feels like constant period pain now. Feel kinda embarrassed coz everyone was like oooh this might be it, but apparently she has other ideas, it's so frustrating! Then again, i guess it's 1 step closer, and i'm kind of glad things have settled down coz i wouldnt mind a few pain free days now, will allow me to get my bag finished etc.

Congrats to the new mummies!!! 14 b4 march that's amazing!!! 
It's 1pm march here so the 1st day of march is half way over! :dance:
x


----------



## Tink1o5

awww Hope things get a "real" go for you Miissmuffet. Your little girl is such a teaser. :haha: 

At least you have a second chance to get your bags finished. Thats what i have to do this weekend is get my bags done. Babys is good to go, but mine and DH's havent even started yet :haha:

Sending :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh she is!!!! i was going to finish them last night but i was just leaning over the couch making mooing noises. It made me so tired too so i fell straight to sleep. more than 50 hours of that and it bloody stops!!! I will not be happy if this becomes a regular thing until i'm over due. *think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts* :haha:
x


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: :haha: what a little teaser! 50 hours .. geez who does this little girl think she is fooling :haha: she better make your labor easy going... :hugs;


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'll admit it has made me a tad scared of the actual thing. :(


----------



## Tink1o5

awww :hugs: dont let it scare you hun.
Just remember the saying "this to shall pass" and remember that every pain means your 1 step closer to being done and seeing your little Teaser of a lady. :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

Congrats to Blondenklutz!!! I'm glad you didn't have to wait to be induced! 
I wish my little boy would make his appearance soon. 

Looks like there are 15 arrivals now, just saw a post that Fordy had her little boy too!!


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Well ladies I'm popping on here quickly, so haven't had a chance to read the six pages I missed overnight.
> 
> It seems I won't be induced tomorrow after all!
> 
> This morning about 3 am my water broke, by the time we got to the hospital an hour later contractions were three minutes apart. Long story short, my little man was born at 10:52 this morning weighing 8 lbs 2 oz and only 20 inches long!
> 
> Had a difficult labor, Mika gave us quite a big scare by not breathing when he was born, but he is perfectly healthy now! Will update with pics and a proper birth story when I get a chance!

Soooo happy for you!! Glad all went fine in the end. Cannot wait to see some pictures. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tiger

aww missmuffett dont be scared about the real thing, hopefully it will be alot better n easier for you (u never know, after all the cramping you may be quite dialated now which will make the real thing quicker n easier because u could be already 1/2/3cm there!! ) (well thats what im hoping for lol cuz im 3cm) 
:haha: had to laugh at the mooing though!! :haha: i can imagine thats what i will be like. im going to look, feel and sound like a fat cow! 
im going to post my 39week bump pic in "your bumps" soon if anyone wants to look, ive dropped and he has c ome out loads!!! have to load them on to my sloW a** computer yet though.
yep 11:15am march 1st here!! yay!!!!!!


----------



## julchen_79

soooo...my little man won his daddy's heart for staying put through the gold metal hockey game...now that Canada won I am allowed to have him anytime. :haha:


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: your Hubby is so silly. What a good boy you have there though doing that for daddy. :) 

hope its not long for you now too tiger. :hugs:


----------



## tiger

thanks, there are still a few due before me though. I REALLY hope he comes in the next week but i HIGHLY doubt it :( lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I will look for that thread from fordy and happyladybugg was having hers a week or so ago and i just noticed her mention her baby in another thread. I guess i missed the update. Will need to find out the birthdays of the babies :)

Hope all you ladies are well. I dont think all my trying worked. The walking gave me LOADS of pressure and the curry made me poo blush:) and the sex, well that didnt do anything spectacular lol So it looks like my hopes for the full moon helping LO on his way have been shattered :( Oh well he will come when he wants. I just hope he makes his appearance sooner rather than later but I have serious doubts about that now :(


----------



## Essence

Aww Poor DueMarch2nd.. you are SO close to your due date and still nothing! Wishing you the best. Maybe after all of this waiting, the labor will end up being super quick and easy just to make up for it! :)


----------



## Seity

It's officially March and they won't want me to go more than 2 weeks past my due date, so I can safely say that I will have my boy sometime this month. :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have just read that relaxation helps baby out. That explains why pregnancy massage has helped many others. I think tomorrow i will try relaxing in a nice bath and taking it easy and thinking very calming positive thoughts. Well there are a few things i need to get done first but then i will run a hot bath and relax as much as possible. Maybe that may help. Because beleive me i was certainly tense last night/this morning with my cats being awful and keeping me up. So now it is pampering myself from here until baby gets here. Tomorrow is my due date and wednesday i have a sweep so maybe i will meet my baby this week.


----------



## CocoaOne

Happy due month to us!!! :hugs:


----------



## teal

Happy due month girls :flower: My lovebug is now going to be a lamb - hopefully sooner rather than later! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aww :hugs: teal I imagine you are quite frustrated. I am due tomorrow and am quite keen for bubs to arrive, cant imagine how keen you are although i have the feeling i will find out how frustrating going overdue is this week. 

Have you all realised that as far as the list goes, all the march 1st babies have been born already :wacko: And because of the random way the names went on the list I happen to be the only pregnant one sandwiched between mummies/mommies :( How cruel! I am being taunted by a list! lol


----------



## Tink1o5

:hugs: :hugs: HAPPY DUE MONTH MARCH LAMBS!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good Luck to xhannahxbanan who is having a c-section today and will possibly be the first official march lamb :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck xhannahxbanan 
Cant wait to see the pictures when you get the chance, and wish you a quick recover. And :hugs: on maybe being the first official march lamb!!


----------



## Pearl_vincent

After many fears and complications I finally had a baby 5:00 AM natual birth, yeheyy Im an official March Lamb! I will post pics next time


----------



## aflight84

Happy Due Month Little Lambs!!!! x


----------



## Tink1o5

OMG congrats Vincent!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiger

Dm2 - that's what I'm doing tonight (currently 5:50pm 1st march here) because I've heard of heaps of women now going into labour after a massage! Must be the relaxation or accupressure points. I'm going to have a nice warm bath with OH candles bubbles n incense n see what happens lol!


----------



## boonies86

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek were all having/due babies this month :D :D :D SCARED NOW!!!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg i am having so much pain i'm going to ring midwife in the morning coz serious this cant be normal. Feels likes something ripping apart in there :(


----------



## Tink1o5

Maybe this is it MiissMuffet??


----------



## MiissMuffet

but its been going on for days!!! hurting more, sometimes regular then goes funny. and then since this afternoon i've been having a bit of a clear out iykwim. But it's not a bug coz i've had it for days and normally if i have a sore stomach when i need to keep running to the bathroom it doesnt feel like this. I feel sick too, i just dont know what to do!!! I really don't! :cry:


----------



## Tink1o5

well it sounds to me like this is it for you hun. :hugs: dont get upset. 
I think your little girl is just taking her sweet time an going to make you have a slow progressing labor. But im betting not much longer now! :) Sending good labor :dust: your way and :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanku :hugs: they are feeling kind of sharp when i get them they start in the middle of my bump sharpish, then spread to the sides and into my lower back where it sort of squeezes then it sort of dulls out less sharp and radiates through my legs i guess then its like a huge relief, but sometimes theres sort of an "after pain" which sort of feels like period pain that just lingers like i'm taking a walloping and my poor body can't take anymore. does that sound wierd to u? i dont understand what this could be :shrug:


----------



## aflight84

does sound in a pregnancy way kinda good although horrible that you're suffering!


----------



## Tink1o5

nope doesnt sound weird at all hun. i really do think your in a slow labor. Have you been to be checked for dilation yet?


----------



## MiissMuffet

sorry i just had a thought, i'm taking over this thread with my pains :dohh:

:blush:

Oh and I will just add these have been getting regular like every 10 minutes for an hour, then suddenly nothing for half an hour, then it will happen like that again. wierd :shrug:


----------



## trashit

there is ALOT of blue babies that have been born early!! Congrats to the new mummas!


----------



## Tink1o5

honestly i think your little girl is just being a little booger and teasing the heck outta you, BUT remember that all the pains your feeling are getting you closer one way or another. :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Tink1o5 said:


> nope doesnt sound weird at all hun. i really do think your in a slow labor. Have you been to be checked for dilation yet?

no i havnt i rung midwife on sat night and explained to her, but it wasnt that bad then and she just said it must just be my body getting ready and could be like this till the end, also said it may me braxton hicks, which i know for a fact it isnt as i've been getting these since 20 weeks, and i've been getting these too and to be honest they feel like a relief compared to these ugly cramps, the BHs actually feel quite soothing coz there is no "achyness" about them. I really think i should call M/W back again because i musnt've been expalining it proper, i guess id been having little cramps for a day, but its been over 3 days now and they are getting worse and i have to bend over and breathe through them and they make me cry but then it hurts to cry at the same time so i just grunt! so i really dont think its "normal" i'm scared something might be wrong like something is ripping off my insides or something, i don't know i'm just a bit scared.


----------



## Tink1o5

what time is it over there hun? Call your M/W and update us! :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

it's 10.20pm. I don't know, i hate ringing her i dont want to annoy her if it's nothing, i know how busy she is :(


----------



## trashit

Andi, I'd definitely get your mw called, that all sounds very scary, and very much so like labour! Tell her there is NO way that what you are having is braxtons, you have to be firm with these people else they never listen! Call her and let us know :hugs: x


----------



## trashit

Is there an emergency helpline number you can call? I hate to ring too, but you really must, who knows whats going on in there?! x


----------



## Tink1o5

Dont feel afraid to call. That is what they are there for... ( lord knows they get paid enough). And its your baby and ur health, so definatly call hun. If it is nothing, then it was still worth it to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

trashit said:


> Andi, I'd definitely get your mw called, that all sounds very scary, and very much so like labour! Tell her there is NO way that what you are having is braxtons, you have to be firm with these people else they never listen! Call her and let us know :hugs: x

But I never knew labour pains to feel sharp like i thought it was all supposed to be dull. (and my "clear outs" are pretty much like its just a tap of water) but i am 99% sure its not a tummy bug. *bangs head against wall*


----------



## trashit

oh no they're not supposed to be sharp, sharp pains arent a good sign. But i'm not an expert  Get them called young lady!! x


----------



## Tink1o5

Hun please do yourself the favor and just call you will feel so much better i promise

And no banging your head on the wall .. you dont need anymore pain than your already in!


----------



## trashit

:rofl: Although the pain in your head may take it away from your tummy  x


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha:


----------



## KarrierBag

Please call MM.. Just explain everything like you have here! That's what they are there for, if you're not happy then you need to speak to someone.

Does sound like the start of things though so I hope, for your sake it is!

Good luck hun and let us know 

xx


----------



## lynnikins

andi just get up and call the mw, at this stage of pregnancy they expect us to call all the time, its what she gets paid to do so call her.


Im waddling today thanks to my spd its really bad this morning which is strange caus i had an ok night, will have to take today one bit at a time to see if i can cope


----------



## thechaosismex

Its March :happydance: :dance: Sooooo excited! :D x


----------



## jay.92

My labour started as shooting/stabbing pains and I needed to wee constantly but it was always clear. I never knew I was in labour thought it was braxton hicks or a bug. Partner dragged me to hospital as I was crying with pain with some of them and found I was 4cms ! I would advise you to call love.

My labour ward said it wasn't anything but partner wernt listening they then told us to wait till they were 5mins apart but mine were irregular but coming between 7 and 10mins apart.

Just shows everyones different. Have you called mw or labour ward?


----------



## MiissMuffet

jay.92 said:


> My labour started as shooting/stabbing pains and I needed to wee constantly but it was always clear. I never knew I was in labour thought it was braxton hicks or a bug. Partner dragged me to hospital as I was crying with pain with some of them and found I was 4cms ! I would advise you to call love.
> 
> My labour ward said it wasn't anything but partner wernt listening they then told us to wait till they were 5mins apart but mine were irregular but coming between 7 and 10mins apart.
> 
> Just shows everyones different. Have you called mw or labour ward?

omg thats really interesting!! No i havnt i was going to call my midwife but i'm scared she might be asleep maybe i should just try and go to sleep and then call her in the morning?


----------



## tiger

ANDI - call your mw now!! U would tell everyone to call if it was them lol. Stop being soo darn lovely n call her, she won't mind. Get checked out n if it's nothing, well u will feel soooooooo much better knowing rather than wondering. U very well could be in slow labour, some women are in it for days on end hun.
PLEASE call n make sure you update us to let us know :) I really hope this is it for you, you poor thing. Although I am jealous lol. Lots n lots n lots n lots of hugs hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

well I am 1week to due date n sick!!!! How horrible, I think I have a cold (only the start of it so I know it's going to get much worse because I have a horrible immune system) argggghhhh!


----------



## jay.92

I called mine at 1am and kept calling well partner did and I'm glad he kept it. As I started labour on tuesday but never went it till thursday poor Kayla got distressed her heart rate kept dipping and I was going to need help getting her out if my body hadn't taken over as quick as it did.

Your better to be safe than sorry honestly if I had known I would of been down there ages ago! They can help with the pain and check to see what's going on


----------



## Tink1o5

Tiger drink lots of orange juice!!! That always helps me if i catch the cold early enough :hugs: who knows maybe your not getting sick and its just that sicky feeling because your going to go into labor :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> My labour started as shooting/stabbing pains and I needed to wee constantly but it was always clear. I never knew I was in labour thought it was braxton hicks or a bug. Partner dragged me to hospital as I was crying with pain with some of them and found I was 4cms ! I would advise you to call love.
> 
> My labour ward said it wasn't anything but partner wernt listening they then told us to wait till they were 5mins apart but mine were irregular but coming between 7 and 10mins apart.
> 
> Just shows everyones different. Have you called mw or labour ward?
> 
> omg thats really interesting!! No i havnt i was going to call my midwife but i'm scared she might be asleep maybe i should just try and go to sleep and then call her in the morning?Click to expand...

RIIIIIIINNNNNG!!! :dohh: Silly billy. I phoned my midwife at this time about bleeding after sex, and she was fine about it. They're there for your phone calls, and at least it's not too late! It's only just 11pm xx Please ring hun, otherwise you might have Ella at home without the help of your mw! :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I was about to ring her then i realised i havnt had any pains for like half an hour! Maybe i should wait and see if i get anymore. i'm not meant to go to the hospital or anything until i have called her 1st


----------



## Emskins

Call your midwife, like everyone has said they are there for us! I am sure she has had people call her for smaller issues!!

Best of luck with everything!

Its March..how exciting!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Alright i rung her, ofcourse she threw the braxton hicks thing in there I was like NO they are NOT! Then she asked if my tummy went hard when these were happening and i said i dont know i havnt touched it so now i have to txt her if the next ones are hard. The only thing she said that isn't "labourish" about it is that they arnt very regular, so she said to to monitor the next few and then let her know. Man i was so scared of waking of up but she was already awake lol


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> Alright i rung her, ofcourse she threw the braxton hicks thing in there I was like NO they are NOT! Then she asked if my tummy went hard when these were happening and i said i dont know i havnt touched it so now i have to txt her if the next ones are hard. The only thing she said that isn't "labourish" about it is that they arnt very regular, so she said to to monitor the next few and then let her know. Man i was so scared of waking of up but she was already awake lol

I hope she wasn't being a cow :hugs: You need a check at least! She should check if you're dilated xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

lol no she wasnt a cow. i txt her and said yes, now i have to time them the next half hour and for how long, so far its 4 minutes and lasting 30 seconds. bet the next one wont be for another 20 minutes, ok i just had to stop then while i had another one, but that was only 3 minutes after the last. they about 30 seconds lasting. I am going to feel so stink if she comes out and checks me and its nothing!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Happy 1st of MArch everyone! Also Happy St Davids Day to any Welshies :D xx


----------



## mummydee

OMG MM hope this is it for you!

Happy Due Month everyone!

Anyone know much about a low cervix?!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Happy due month everyone! 2 days to go for me :) xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh god M/W says it sounds like early labour, just gotta wait till they 3 minutes apart and 60-90 seconds, at the mo they are 4 apart and lasting 30 secs, so could be here awhile the way things have been progressing!!


----------



## mummydee

MiissMuffet said:


> oh god M/W says it sounds like early labour, just gotta wait till they 3 minutes apart and 60-90 seconds, at the mo they are 4 apart and lasting 30 secs, so could be here awhile the way things have been progressing!!

OMG hun so exciting!!! keep us posted!! see we knew you should have called ;) keep chilled out as much as you can and hopefully they'll pick up! have you got a ball you can bounce on to bring the head down some more?


----------



## KarrierBag

OoOoOoOoOoOoOh :D

Good luck hun!

xx


----------



## JessiHD

MiissMuffet said:


> oh god M/W says it sounds like early labour, just gotta wait till they 3 minutes apart and 60-90 seconds, at the mo they are 4 apart and lasting 30 secs, so could be here awhile the way things have been progressing!!

Exciting, exciting!:thumbup: Keep gravity on your side and good luck!

I'm soooooooo excited it's March.:happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

They've dropped down to further apart again. aaargh its so super frustrating!!! can see this going on for days!!! little teaser! I just had a bath and i got stuck coz OH is in bed :( I eventuallty managed but it was a struggle and a half i tell ya!!! :wacko:


----------



## MiissMuffet

and nope, not got a ball :( oooh i have a tennis ball? but somehow i dont think that will be quite as effective!!


----------



## Emskins

good luck Miss Muffet!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good Luck miissmuffet... keep active to encourage the contractions on. Walking, leaning over the couch/bed/chair and wiggling your hips, walking down stairs while swaying your hips etc. The bath feels nice but slows things down so maybe not a good idea. Drink your RLT (or take your tablets) so that it helps tone the uterus with the contractions, should help a bit, make them more effective.

It hasnt been said by many but a big congratulations to Pearl_Vincent, our first official march lamb!! So glad to see the first lamb!!

I woke up today and it is so sunny and it FEELS like spring. I am in such a lovely mood and I am so happy to be a mummy in the next wee bit. I know spring isnt officially til 21 march but in my head seasons are dec, jan, feb = winter, march april may = spring, june july august = summer and sept oct nov = autumn.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Come on mums/moms of girls... Get walking and dtd!! :haha: Out of the 17 lambs born, 14 are boys!!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Oooh, im being induced in 2 days and having a girl xx


----------



## lynnikins

andi im jealous caus your gonna beat me, i had a long labour with ds most of the time the contractions were upwards of 8 min apart but normally dead regular for a long time, 
stay on your feet girl if you want pain relief from water its better to have a shower than a bath early on, I put the music channels on when in labour with ds and just danced lol lots of hip shaking to get baby to move down.

best of luck sweetie


my LO (baby not toddler) is moving like anything today swing its back from one side of me to the other almost like its doing headspins arrgh and im getting those horrible effacing pains to top it off oh well pain of some kind is a good sign


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kerrie-x said:


> Oooh, im being induced in 2 days and having a girl xx

ooooooh goodluck!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea i tried walking but my spd is hurting real bad too, today with every step i could literally feel a "crunch crunch" every time i would take a step sooo painful!!!! 

Can no1 please mention anything on my facebook please :D i just dont want anything said until she pops on out if you know what i mean :thumbup: x


----------



## Emskins

Pearl_vincent said:


> After many fears and complications I finally had a baby 5:00 AM natual birth, yeheyy Im an official March Lamb! I will post pics next time

Congrats hun! First official March Lamb! What a beautiful spring day to have your baby


----------



## trashit

oh my goddd Andi!!!!!!!!!! :o :o you cant beat me, your due 2 weeks after me! lol...
good luck sugar, i hope she hurries up and stops giving you hell! Paracetemols and walking, although not good with the SPD :( poor you!!! xx


----------



## JessiHD

Can't believe there are 17 lambs already and it's only 1st March! I'm 37 weeks on Thursday and starting to get a bit antsy. Just want to meet my son already!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Congrats Pearlvincent on your arrival and being the first March baby.

Happy 1st March to everyone else. Such a beautiful day, it has definately affected my mood. Had an awful restless night last night and the baby was restless too. Couldnt get comfy at all and Im having to sit upright in bed just to change sides! The weight is so heavy on my back now when I lie. 

Babys movements feel different now too, I think my belly can stretch no more and the movements hurt more now. Wondering if I have spd too as i feel sharp pains, like joint pains,at the top of my right leg in certain sitting and standing positions. Nevermind, the end is near! (fingers crossed)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It is such a lovely day i am gonna open all the blinds in the house and put music on and clean :) i just feel lovely today :)


----------



## trashit

i cant wait for the end to be here, he keeps jolting his entire bum out and it really hurts, i was keeled over with it last night :(


----------



## trashit

it is a lovely day though!! I've got up and got all my cleaning for the day done... i wish i had more to do but its honestly sparkling lol!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

trashit said:


> i cant wait for the end to be here, he keeps jolting his entire bum out and it really hurts, i was keeled over with it last night :(

Ooo yeh I get that too, so uncomfortable, makes me feel sick :wacko:


----------



## Feltzy

Congrats to all the new March mums! I can't wait for my little man to be here, only 5 days to due date...

It looks as though Spring is here, Ive just taken my daughter for a long walk to the park to see if it might get things moving a bit but so far nothing, I just feel really tired instead! :sleep:


----------



## CocoaOne

I just fell over and scared myself half to death! I was walking out of the toilet and didn't notice a step- went flying into the side with all the sinks in- luckily I managed to stick my bum out backwards so only hit my right boob and knee. Felt really shaken up though as my bump could have taken the full blow if I hadn't reacted so quick :cry: 
LO has been moving about since so I think she's ok. That's the first time I've really worried about my bump getting hit etc. Not nice!

Congratulations Pearl_Vincent!! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

well ive been slightly productive today, got the washing out of the machine and hung up to make the most of the sun, got another load on, got ds feed and in bed now i just awnt to go to bed myself but i have to eat. and the bathroom is getting close to needing a clean again which is pissing me off so i might jst find myself doing that too, im nesting but its driving me mad caus i know i should be resting and sleeping when ds is


----------



## mummydee

Cocoa.. how was your lunch doll?! Just facebooked you!


----------



## Erised

Congrats to the new March mummies, actually born in March now!! 
MiissMuffet, hope your labour will pick up soon so things go a lot faster and you get to meet your little girl. 

Last night I had some contractions, but they didn't keep up. About an hour and a half of them coming every 5 to 15 minutes... not a lot, but uncomfortable non the less. Different from what my braxton hicks have been like as this was the bottom of my stomach only and with pain that radiated through to my back. The braxton hicks have been without pain and the whole of my stomach. Had hoped it was the start of things, but managed to fall asleep and didn't get woken up by labour ... back to waiting for me!

Had my midwife appointment this afternoon and asked her about sweeps and stuff. They will not do one before 41 weeks (pffft) and then she got side tracked and mentioned I have an English accent on my Dutch and asked what language we'll be teaching our little girl etc. She was lovely though =) ... What did relax me a little is that when I mentioned my fear of going overdue and not having baby until after 42 weeks she said that it's standard for them to send the lady to hospital at 41+5 to be seen by a gynaecologist and get everything checked over fully to make sure baby is ok. So at least I'd get a proper check again, and then induction. Mind you, not that I'm planning on having little one stay put that long!! 

Next appointment ... next week Tuesday at 40+5 *sigh*

As for spring weather, ermm ... where?! It was lovely this morning, then it got incredibly windy and we had some hail. At the moment it's dry, but dull and not putting me in the mind of spring just yet. 

That reminds me, our midwives have a little section on the wall with birth announcement cards on it. Today I spotted one for a little girl called 'Lente', which is the Dutch word for Spring. Bit of a silly name in my opinion, especially when she must have been born early as she was born in Feb - so def. Winter!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Afternoon March mum's, wow i've not been on since last night can't belive how many pages i've had to catch up on!!

Congratulations to Blondenklutz and Pearlvincent x x

Had a hospital appt this morn for BP and all is well! They have also moved my induction date to the 12th, so i've only got 11 days to go now whooooooo :happydance:, the 12th is so much better as hubby is off that day and then it's the weekend so he can stay with me without wasting any hols as i didn't want him sat in hospital using his days up when LO isn't here and induction could take up to 3 days. 

Consultant said though that LO is still a little high, hmmm need to get him to drop. Just been for a walk with the dogs and bump feels so hard now and painful low down, was like this all through the walk too but i guess thats the point. I have no ball what other things can i do to get him to engage???? any tips appreciated :thumbup:

Wow Miss Muffet that is soo exciting, really hope things speed up for you and she stops teasing you :hugs: xx


----------



## julchen_79

Wow!!! Only about 12 hours of not being on here and about 6 new pages. You girls are busy. 

Congrats to all the mommies!!! :happydance: :happydance: I hope you all get settled in well with the little ones. 

MissMuffet, thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for it to move on a bit faster :hugs:

Question for you ladies: Does anyone feel slightly queasy when they get BH?? That is how i notice I have one...I get this weird queasy feeling, almost a bit dizzy then touch my belly and it is rock hard. Is that normal?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats to cupcake23 who had a baby girl today :)

Can I ask all of you a favour... Since we are all on at different times, some of us may miss birth announcements. Since I am the one that updates the front page could you let us know as soon as you see a lamb born. If you arent sure, their ticker usually gives an indication of when they were due. It is just that now that it is march, most of the babies born will be lambs. Just the overdue lovebugs and the premature sweetpeas as well. But mostly lambs. So there will be loads of announcements that I miss. Probably already have been a few. So I will keep an eye out but could use some help :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

sure i'll do what i can hun, 
im waiting to hear if the pizza at friends house tonight has changed to pizza here as we cant get a sitter for ds so either me or dh would have to miss it as its after his bedtime


----------



## DueMarch2nd

ooooh my LO is squirming so much after the bath i just took! I even put calming bath bubbles in it so was actually worried he would get sleepy but it has had the opposite effect on him :) Good thing too because he has been quiet today


----------



## Emskins

It's your due date tomorrow DM2, fingers crossed something starts happening for you soon!


----------



## mummydee

will let you know if I see anything DM2!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well after reading about relaxation here https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Natural_Ways_to_Induce_Labor I have a new very calm happy outlook on things. The lovely spring weather has helped too, so i am not stressing it. I have a sweep on wednesday if nothing happens before that. I still have hopes LO will arrive this week though. Talk to me about not being stressed at the weekend! lol


----------



## mummypeanut

Whoooooaaaaa. that birth count has jumped!! And 2 people on my due date (10th of march) have given birth. Congratulations mummies. Keep it up gurlies!!


----------



## greenlady

Not been on here since last night and 4 new babies announced since then! Amazing. Many congrats to all the new mummies. xx :happydance:


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> well after reading about relaxation here https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Natural_Ways_to_Induce_Labor I have a new very calm happy outlook on things. The lovely spring weather has helped too, so i am not stressing it. I have a sweep on wednesday if nothing happens before that. I still have hopes LO will arrive this week though. Talk to me about not being stressed at the weekend! lol

 I will join you in being stressed at the weekend if we end up there!:haha:


----------



## cupcake23

DueMarch2nd said:


> congrats to cupcake23 who had a baby girl today :)
> 
> Can I ask all of you a favour... Since we are all on at different times, some of us may miss birth announcements. Since I am the one that updates the front page could you let us know as soon as you see a lamb born. If you arent sure, their ticker usually gives an indication of when they were due. It is just that now that it is march, most of the babies born will be lambs. Just the overdue lovebugs and the premature sweetpeas as well. But mostly lambs. So there will be loads of announcements that I miss. Probably already have been a few. So I will keep an eye out but could use some help :flower:

Thank you, I'm hoping to do my birth story & add pics asap but I'm using my itouch to post so it's rather difficult, good luck to all the march lambs.x.


----------



## trashit

DueMarch2nd said:


> well after reading about relaxation here https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Natural_Ways_to_Induce_Labor I have a new very calm happy outlook on things. The lovely spring weather has helped too, so i am not stressing it. I have a sweep on wednesday if nothing happens before that. I still have hopes LO will arrive this week though. Talk to me about not being stressed at the weekend! lol

 
thats a really good way of looking at it sugar, i wish i could be like you, im so impatient right now! :dohh:


----------



## thechaosismex

xhannahxbannan update!:baby:

Hannah had baby today after elective c-sec! Peyton Olivia Marie Kyles, 7lb exactly, 50.5cm :hugs:

Mum is doing well, sounding as high as a kite from all the drugs they pumped her with!:haha: Congrats lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats, Pearl, Cupcake & XhannahX.... My word... Everytime i look at this thread the numbers are going up!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations Hannah! What a beautiful name :flower:

So many babies being born! It's so exciting!


----------



## Tink1o5

Geez, i was just on here about 12 or so hours ago. Congrats to all the new babies!! already and its only March 1st. Were just gonna have babies poppin out like crazy now. YAY :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

congrats to Hannah! xx


----------



## trashit

congrats to all the women who have had their babies today :) xx


----------



## rwhite

Wow - three more lambs since I went to bed :haha: Well done ladies!! :D :yipee: Andi, you might be the next oneeee...


----------



## girl friday

OMG! I can't believe how many lambs there are now! It's mad! Can't beliebe it's now March either and iy's officially OUR month!

Congrats to all the new mummies!

x


----------



## Amz123

Sorry its a bit delayed but seriously not had a minute, 

My Beautiful Princess Khloe Sarah Wilson was born on 24th Feb at 10.59am weighing 7lbs 1oz. She is amazing!!! 

Congrats to all the other gals who have had there babies xxx


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats to all the new lambs :D

I saw consultant today and am back on track for normal delivery at local birth centre! So happy as really didn't want a full on hospital birth!

Happy too because I mentioned all the pains etc.. I'd been getting and she said that to her it sounds like early labour - could go on for weeks or days though!

Another reason to be happy is that I met up with 2 of my best friends today and they gave me a card and a gift voucher for £30 worth of beauty treatments at local salon so I'm thinking massage and facial sometime this week :D

xx


----------



## Flutterby1982

Big congrats Amz123 on the birth of Khloe....and to anyone else who has had their little ones!

I will write my birth story properly when I get a chance but just to let you all know I gave birth on tues 23rd feb at 8.26pm to our perfect little Emily Grace who weighed in at 6lb 2 oz!

She is gorgeous and we are so happy, only just came home saturday lunchtime as had to stay in due to bleeding ect, but was all worth it :)

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations Amz123!!

And to Flutterby!

You're helping to get the girl count up! Lol


----------



## rwhite

Amz123 said:


> Sorry its a bit delayed but seriously not had a minute,
> 
> My Beautiful Princess Khloe Sarah Wilson was born on 24th Feb at 10.59am weighing 7lbs 1oz. She is amazing!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the other gals who have had there babies xxx

:yipee: Congrats on your wee girl x


----------



## mummydee

congrats to Amz and Flutterby!


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats Amz & Flutterby! Blimey 20 babies already!!


----------



## Erised

Congrats Amz & Flutterby! ... Glad to see the girls count go up =)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

wow that is 3 new baby updates since i last logged on a few hours ago. COngrats on the 3 baby girls ladies!!


----------



## Essence

Wowzers!!! YAY for babies being born!!! -confetti-

Okay, today I woke up after having another horrible sleep (Can anyone say restless????) and I catch my hubby nesting. he is doing dishes, scrubbing the floor by hand, and helping with laundry (She is always helpful, but not usually so 'quick' to do it unless we are both doing it).

And then, the cramps hit. I have period cramps, low back pain and my bump is just all around achey and tender (Lower bump, which is a first for me as I usually have upper bump aches, but never this strong). So, hopefully something is happening. :) No show yet or anything, but for the past 4 days I have had to wear a panty liner because of a huge increase in discharge (Yesterday I thought my waters were leaking because I was constantly running to the washroom because I felt like I was peeing myself, and had to change my underwear three times!)

So, yep, can I have some labor dust please? I would love if this was the start of something real!


----------



## tiger

:shock: OMG i go to bed (9.40am 2/3 here) last night, wake up and 6 (!!!) new babies !!!! my goodness! 
congratulations to all the new mummies! it gets me soooo excited, a few have been due after me, my body kind of feels like it hasnt had the memo lol - after all the problems a few weeks ago,i thought i would be early, but nope doesnt look like it at all!
Im so excited for Missmuffett, havent seen an update from her in a while so im hoping that means shes in full blown labour (this is the only time i would ever wish pain upon someone lol) :haha:
Rwhite- u guys r text buddies, will you let us know how shes progressing if you here from her?

Okay so now, to all the ladies due in the next week or so... have u felt any difference in movement? since about thursday he really doesnt move much anymore, he is usually super active and a real psycho but he doesnt really start moving til about 10am, n even then its not as much as usual, my mum said they usually go quiet before labour (but im still here!!), and usually when i get up to go to the bathroom during the next (usually about 10 times, last night was 13 times though) i usually feel a wriggle when i lie on my side to go back to sleep, but last night, absolutely nothing (unless i was just so tired i didnt feel it), and this morning ive had about 3 or 4 wriggles n thats it! its getting me extremely paranoid n worried cuz he is moving less n less it seems n all i keep gettin from people is, ohh not long, the quiet before the storm.... well the quiet has been happening for days now and still no bloody storm!!!! sorry but i really dont like it at all.if he was sick, my body would let me know right? like something would happen? hospital is 1hr away n i dont want to ring them n have them tell me all is normal but if im worried to go in, n then i get there, they tell me all is fine n i have to go home straight away! i dont think i can handle another week (or 2!!) of this paranoia!!!
Im sooo sorry but i ranted, if u made it through that then congratulations n thankyou :hugs:


----------



## thechaosismex

Dearest child. You have 4 minutes to vacate before all march 2nd mums are offically overdue.....

Thankyou!

x


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> :shock: OMG i go to bed (9.40am 2/3 here) last night, wake up and 6 (!!!) new babies !!!! my goodness!
> congratulations to all the new mummies! it gets me soooo excited, a few have been due after me, my body kind of feels like it hasnt had the memo lol - after all the problems a few weeks ago,i thought i would be early, but nope doesnt look like it at all!
> Im so excited for Missmuffett, havent seen an update from her in a while so im hoping that means shes in full blown labour (this is the only time i would ever wish pain upon someone lol) :haha:
> Rwhite- u guys r text buddies, will you let us know how shes progressing if you here from her?
> 
> Okay so now, to all the ladies due in the next week or so... have u felt any difference in movement? since about thursday he really doesnt move much anymore, he is usually super active and a real psycho but he doesnt really start moving til about 10am, n even then its not as much as usual, my mum said they usually go quiet before labour (but im still here!!), and usually when i get up to go to the bathroom during the next (usually about 10 times, last night was 13 times though) i usually feel a wriggle when i lie on my side to go back to sleep, but last night, absolutely nothing (unless i was just so tired i didnt feel it), and this morning ive had about 3 or 4 wriggles n thats it! its getting me extremely paranoid n worried cuz he is moving less n less it seems n all i keep gettin from people is, ohh not long, the quiet before the storm.... well the quiet has been happening for days now and still no bloody storm!!!! sorry but i really dont like it at all.if he was sick, my body would let me know right? like something would happen? hospital is 1hr away n i dont want to ring them n have them tell me all is normal but if im worried to go in, n then i get there, they tell me all is fine n i have to go home straight away! i dont think i can handle another week (or 2!!) of this paranoia!!!
> Im sooo sorry but i ranted, if u made it through that then congratulations n thankyou :hugs:

Course I'll update everybody - she's gonna do the same for me :) I haven't had any texts from Andi, so I think it's safe to say she's still playing the waiting game, just a lot more uncomfortably than the rest of us! :flower: Though I'm sure she's not far away! x

I've noticed my wee man was rather quiet the last couple of days, I think it's just a case of them running out of room more than anything else, but it would be nice to think it's the start of labour! Mine's picked up again, but I think his sleeping times have changed...he seems to wake up when I'm in bed :rofl: Little bugger, better not be echoing his plans for when he gets out! 

Anybody else finding it really hard to stop slouching!? I'm constantly on the sofa :dohh: It's so lazy, but I just can't seem to motivate myself to get out of the house...here's betting I'll regret that later when baby turns posterior on me!! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

rwhite i was likethat at your stage and boom... back to back baby! So dont take it so lightly! Sounds like i am yelling at you:haha:

My baby is unpredictable lately. One day he is moving loads and the next, barely anything. But usually quiet lately. 

So, here we are girls (i think there are 8 of us left due on the 2nd) It is our due date and when my ticker decides to switch to the correct time, it will say "I should be here by now" which i dont like. I would like the ticker to have a different funny saying for each day over due to lighten things up! But it feels strange to get to the "end". This is the day we have aimed for and here it is. 40 weeks of pregnancy. Wow! I was telling bubs that if he wants to be cool and unique he will arrive today. Only 5% arrive on the due date so i told him people would think he was brilliant! Lets see if he listens :lol: 

Congrats to the others reaching their due dates today. We are the very first march lambs to reach our due date!! So at least we have that title :haha:


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> rwhite i was likethat at your stage and boom... back to back baby! So dont take it so lightly! Sounds like i am yelling at you:haha:
> 
> My baby is unpredictable lately. One day he is moving loads and the next, barely anything. But usually quiet lately.
> 
> So, here we are girls (i think there are 8 of us left due on the 2nd) It is our due date and when my ticker decides to switch to the correct time, it will say "I should be here by now" which i dont like. I would like the ticker to have a different funny saying for each day over due to lighten things up! But it feels strange to get to the "end". This is the day we have aimed for and here it is. 40 weeks of pregnancy. Wow! I was telling bubs that if he wants to be cool and unique he will arrive today. Only 5% arrive on the due date so i told him people would think he was brilliant! Lets see if he listens :lol:
> 
> Congrats to the others reaching their due dates today. We are the very first march lambs to reach our due date!! So at least we have that title :haha:

:dohh: That's actually the advice I need! I'm being shocking :hugs: If I have to be on the couch maybe I'll try and lay on my left side instead...hope your wee man turns in labour!

I told OH about the 5% of babies only arriving on their due date, he thought I was lying!! Cause he's determined this bubs won't come before his due date (much to my distaste :rofl:) - he'd probably be just as happy if he made his arrival this time /next/ year!

I hope your bubs makes that 5%, however x He sounds like he's in the running to be a cheeky wee thing.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am not sure if he has turned or not because my last appointment was at 38+1 :wacko: but i have been doing everything i can to turn him and i have an appointment wednesday so we shall see. I think he will be cheeky but he is like his mummy, i hate to be rushed to do things. I need plenty of time to get ready to go places because i do things in my own time :haha: My mom says i have been like that since i was a baby and even was a week overdue so i guess it is payback! :haha:


----------



## Seity

I spend more time sleeping on my belly than I do reclining on the couch in the evening, so I figure that should count for something. I'm not too worried about the baby's position, it'll be what it will be.


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> :shock: OMG i go to bed (9.40am 2/3 here) last night, wake up and 6 (!!!) new babies !!!! my goodness!
> congratulations to all the new mummies! it gets me soooo excited, a few have been due after me, my body kind of feels like it hasnt had the memo lol - after all the problems a few weeks ago,i thought i would be early, but nope doesnt look like it at all!
> Im so excited for Missmuffett, havent seen an update from her in a while so im hoping that means shes in full blown labour (this is the only time i would ever wish pain upon someone lol) :haha:
> Rwhite- u guys r text buddies, will you let us know how shes progressing if you here from her?
> 
> Okay so now, to all the ladies due in the next week or so... have u felt any difference in movement? since about thursday he really doesnt move much anymore, he is usually super active and a real psycho but he doesnt really start moving til about 10am, n even then its not as much as usual, my mum said they usually go quiet before labour (but im still here!!), and usually when i get up to go to the bathroom during the next (usually about 10 times, last night was 13 times though) i usually feel a wriggle when i lie on my side to go back to sleep, but last night, absolutely nothing (unless i was just so tired i didnt feel it), and this morning ive had about 3 or 4 wriggles n thats it! its getting me extremely paranoid n worried cuz he is moving less n less it seems n all i keep gettin from people is, ohh not long, the quiet before the storm.... well the quiet has been happening for days now and still no bloody storm!!!! sorry but i really dont like it at all.if he was sick, my body would let me know right? like something would happen? hospital is 1hr away n i dont want to ring them n have them tell me all is normal but if im worried to go in, n then i get there, they tell me all is fine n i have to go home straight away! i dont think i can handle another week (or 2!!) of this paranoia!!!
> Im sooo sorry but i ranted, if u made it through that then congratulations n thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Course I'll update everybody - she's gonna do the same for me :) I haven't had any texts from Andi, so I think it's safe to say she's still playing the waiting game, just a lot more uncomfortably than the rest of us! :flower: Though I'm sure she's not far away! x
> 
> I've noticed my wee man was rather quiet the last couple of days, I think it's just a case of them running out of room more than anything else, but it would be nice to think it's the start of labour! Mine's picked up again, but I think his sleeping times have changed...he seems to wake up when I'm in bed :rofl: Little bugger, better not be echoing his plans for when he gets out!
> 
> Anybody else finding it really hard to stop slouching!? I'm constantly on the sofa :dohh: It's so lazy, but I just can't seem to motivate myself to get out of the house...here's betting I'll regret that later when baby turns posterior on me!! xxClick to expand...

https://i48.tinypic.com/25sy8o7.jpg


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am not sure if he has turned or not because my last appointment was at 38+1 :wacko: but i have been doing everything i can to turn him and i have an appointment wednesday so we shall see. I think he will be cheeky but he is like his mummy, i hate to be rushed to do things. I need plenty of time to get ready to go places because i do things in my own time :haha: My mom says i have been like that since i was a baby and even was a week overdue so i guess it is payback! :haha:

I hope he has - and bet he will have if you've been such a good girl :) 

I'm like that too! :haha: Always still getting ready to go out and OH is tapping his foot and sighing at me...does your hubby tease you for taking your time, too? They're so mean sometimes :blush:

I was born at 32 weeks so I can't quite say the same, but it was due to mum having pre-eclampsia and having to have a c-sect so who knows how long I would've stayed in there if she hadn't! Right til I had to be removed, I expect :haha:

My poor sister - all three of her boys were all 2 weeks late :( Here's hoping that's not somehow genetic!!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> :shock: OMG i go to bed (9.40am 2/3 here) last night, wake up and 6 (!!!) new babies !!!! my goodness!
> congratulations to all the new mummies! it gets me soooo excited, a few have been due after me, my body kind of feels like it hasnt had the memo lol - after all the problems a few weeks ago,i thought i would be early, but nope doesnt look like it at all!
> Im so excited for Missmuffett, havent seen an update from her in a while so im hoping that means shes in full blown labour (this is the only time i would ever wish pain upon someone lol) :haha:
> Rwhite- u guys r text buddies, will you let us know how shes progressing if you here from her?
> 
> Okay so now, to all the ladies due in the next week or so... have u felt any difference in movement? since about thursday he really doesnt move much anymore, he is usually super active and a real psycho but he doesnt really start moving til about 10am, n even then its not as much as usual, my mum said they usually go quiet before labour (but im still here!!), and usually when i get up to go to the bathroom during the next (usually about 10 times, last night was 13 times though) i usually feel a wriggle when i lie on my side to go back to sleep, but last night, absolutely nothing (unless i was just so tired i didnt feel it), and this morning ive had about 3 or 4 wriggles n thats it! its getting me extremely paranoid n worried cuz he is moving less n less it seems n all i keep gettin from people is, ohh not long, the quiet before the storm.... well the quiet has been happening for days now and still no bloody storm!!!! sorry but i really dont like it at all.if he was sick, my body would let me know right? like something would happen? hospital is 1hr away n i dont want to ring them n have them tell me all is normal but if im worried to go in, n then i get there, they tell me all is fine n i have to go home straight away! i dont think i can handle another week (or 2!!) of this paranoia!!!
> Im sooo sorry but i ranted, if u made it through that then congratulations n thankyou :hugs:
> 
> Course I'll update everybody - she's gonna do the same for me :) I haven't had any texts from Andi, so I think it's safe to say she's still playing the waiting game, just a lot more uncomfortably than the rest of us! :flower: Though I'm sure she's not far away! x
> 
> I've noticed my wee man was rather quiet the last couple of days, I think it's just a case of them running out of room more than anything else, but it would be nice to think it's the start of labour! Mine's picked up again, but I think his sleeping times have changed...he seems to wake up when I'm in bed :rofl: Little bugger, better not be echoing his plans for when he gets out!
> 
> Anybody else finding it really hard to stop slouching!? I'm constantly on the sofa :dohh: It's so lazy, but I just can't seem to motivate myself to get out of the house...here's betting I'll regret that later when baby turns posterior on me!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/25sy8o7.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!!

Sorry, just looks so funny! Is a good idea though, to be honest I wouldn't have thought to do that had my keyboard broken. Are you sure it's not out of batteries?! xx Rest up hun


----------



## rwhite

Seity said:


> I spend more time sleeping on my belly than I do reclining on the couch in the evening, so I figure that should count for something. I'm not too worried about the baby's position, it'll be what it will be.

Yay someone else that can still tummy sleep! Makes sense though, seeing as we are similar in size :thumbup: Do you find he squirms quite a lot when you first roll on to your belly? It normally puts me off :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

fianlly got onto bnb its not been working for me till now, but gotta go tend to ds so cant hang around and chat


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yay! bnb is back! 

rwhite- My little man squirms a lot when i am leaninf forward on my ball, like now i have my elbows on the bed typing while sitting on the ball and he is sooo squirmy. 
I never actually did come out naturally, my mom had to have a c section. They tried a natural birth but i was stubborn and wouldnt budge! I hope my little man doesnt do that to me :( 
My husband used to tease me about taking so long but he has learned that if he rushes me or crowds me, I will refuse to leave the house! lol So now he gives me my space and allows me plenty of time :haha:

Well i had some discharge when i woke up this morning. Very yellowy-white and like snot and i searched because i thought the show has to be bloody but from what i can see many start off as yellowy snot :haha: and some never see blood. Also i had a few mild shooting pains on each side earlier, at first it was just on my right. They arent there anymore. It would be far too convenient for LO to arrive on the due date so i am not even faking getting my hopes up! But the discharge is a good sign. I was worried id never see a bit of plug. I am due for a sweep tomorrow so i assume losing part of the plug means my cervix will be favourable. I hope!


----------



## lynnikins

who had their babies btw ? ive missed a bit while bnb was down this morning and i didnt get on last night at all, 
Congrats to all the new mummys


----------



## mummydee

happy due date to all the 2nd march due mummies!!!


----------



## starbucks101

Happy Due-Date mummies! (well not so happy... more frustrating! But its the final countdown now IYKWIM!) 

I imagine its a max of 10 days for most of you due today before they induce? or maybe thats just my area? 

Its 7 days till im due and 17days untill induction/c-section.... DUN DUN DUN!! So that means my baby will be here by the 20th at the very very latest!

I am really hoping she will make an appearence by/on our due date as my grandparents are coming up for mothers days and we dont see them very often so it would be lovely for them to see bubs! (plus i want 2 presents! otherwise i have to wait a whole year :( and Scott will get 2 father's day presents! lol!) 

TMI but the boobs are leaking nicely, not loads but they both seem to be working! No indictaions of labour yet though which is a bummer :(


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i am not sure how long they let us go over in my area. I will ask tomorrow


----------



## jj-rabbit

congratulations to all new March mummies!! lets hope all our March lambs are eager to make their appearence.

DM2 hope your LO decides to make an appearence soon :dust: and congratulations on your due date.

I've just made hubby photo bump as hardly got any pics and want some to look back on and remember, but i'm such a meff when it comes to photos. I just can't take a photo :wacko: he had to turn the shutter thing down because everytime i heard it go off i shut my eyes :rofl: i always do this!! 

so what is everyone up to today, i'm meeting my friend finally, not seen her for over a year so looking forward to a good catch up with her.


----------



## thechaosismex

Don't think darling child will be making an appearance anytime soon so went on a mad shopping spree in Next and managed to spend £146 on baby clothes I didn't actually need. Retail therapy is good for becoming overdue! :thumbup: not so sure what my bank manager is thinking mind.....:haha:

Happy due date other 2nd March ladies! Fingers crossed we get our babies out soon! :) xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know the odds of having a baby on the due date is 5% but i wonder what the odds of one of the remaining 8 due on 2March having a baby today are?


----------



## thechaosismex

DueMarch2nd said:


> I know the odds of having a baby on the due date is 5% but i wonder what the odds of one of the remaining 8 due on 2March having a baby today are?


Hmm! I hope at least one of us does, and I hope tomorrow something happens for you after your sweep :flower:. I see my midwife tomorrow but she didnt mention a single thing about a sweep :growlmad: I read somewhere last night that first time babies are on average 8 days late, if thats true I am going to lose my mind by then! x


----------



## Emskins

COngrats to all the new March Mummies out there and good luck to all those due today, fingers crossed !

I had a Dr appt this morning, pretty uneventful really, they hooked me up to the feotal monitor/contraction machine for 30 mins and that was it, baby is doing well and I am not having contractions! I have to go back again on Friday (my due date) and see what happens from there....


----------



## bexie1985

cant believe how many march babies there are already, its making me depressed, i want mine now!! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

yeah i heard the same, 8 days ON AVERAGE!!! That means they can be more :wacko: By that point i will go mental! lol I am ok to go a few days because i always knew babies dont come on time. But with all the early lambs, i think it rubs it in a bit! lol If I go in for my sweep tomorrow and get told my cervix isnt even favourable for it I will scream! lol But if we put a lighthearted spin on things, we can be glad that we are the first lambs (as far as the first page goes) to reach our due dates and we will be the first to go over! Yay for us being the firsts!! :haha: 

By the way... no one ask for labour dust, i am keeping mine! :hissy:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Congrats to all the new March mummies... There are so many already!! I'm being induced tomorrow so should be on the list soon :) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Wow so many new mummies already! Congrats girls x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Congrats to all of the new mommies. March 2nd and 21 babies already. Can't wait to see this number climb even higher and to hear about all the new babies.


----------



## xpinkness87x

Congrats to all the march mummies... 
But i think the lovebugs labour dust has been stolen  lol xx


----------



## julchen_79

Essence said:


> So, yep, can I have some labor dust please? I would love if this was the start of something real!




DueMarch2nd said:


> By the way... no one ask for labour dust, i am keeping mine! :hissy:

:dust: :dust: :dust: for both of you ladies! And everyone else wanting some.

It is my due date today. Happy due date to everyone else that is supposed to have their LO today :yipee:

I had the worst sleep ever....remember when you were a kid and you could not sleep the night before your birthday? That is how I felt...everytime I felt twinge or niggle I woke up all excited - thinking something could be happening :haha: But then again I think in the back of my mind I knew it would not. I will see my doctor in a few hours, hope he is finally telling me some good news and can even do a sweep. The last two times my cervix was far from favorable. I might be in for a long wait...:coffee:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen_79 said:


> Essence said:
> 
> 
> So, yep, can I have some labor dust please? I would love if this was the start of something real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> By the way... no one ask for labour dust, i am keeping mine! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for both of you ladies! And everyone else wanting some.
> 
> It is my due date today. Happy due date to everyone else that is supposed to have their LO today :yipee:
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever....remember when you were a kid and you could not sleep the night before your birthday? That is how I felt...*everytime I felt twinge or niggle I woke up all excited - thinking something could be happening  But then again I think in the back of my mind I knew it would not.* I will see my doctor in a few hours, hope he is finally telling me some good news and can even do a sweep. The last two times my cervix was far from favorable. I might be in for a long wait...:coffee:Click to expand...

I am the oposite, I usually feel like that but i am so sure he wont come on the due date, that is all i have been sure of this entire time! lol

oh and i will take some of that dust thanks *puts it with the other jar of dust on the shelf* I am knicking labour dust! lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I just realised, it is kinda sad. The anticipation of "will i be early or late" is over, i have my answer. Hmmm... all the excitement is gone :( But i do have the "will my sweep do anything" excitement i suppose. Oooh tomorrow if i so much as cough after my sweep i will be convinced labour is starting lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

xpinkness87x said:


> Congrats to all the march mummies...
> But i think the lovebugs labour dust has been stolen  lol xx

:hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> I just realised, it is kinda sad. The anticipation of "will i be early or late" is over, i have my answer. Hmmm... all the excitement is gone :( But i do have the "will my sweep do anything" excitement i suppose. Oooh tomorrow if i so much as cough after my sweep i will be convinced labour is starting lol

:hugs: to you. I know the anticipation of that part is over but now there is a new one...:happydance: no matter what, every day is a day closer to meeting our wonderful babies now.

I think I may have finally dropped a bit...it still seems to look the same but my belly doesn't squish my boobies anymore when sitting down.


----------



## Kel127

Well, I just got back from the doctors, and nothing has changed in week. No dilation, my cervix isn't favorable for delivery at all. My doctor won't let me go over 41 weeks, so my induction is scheduled for next Tuesday. Though I'm excited to meet my baby boy, I am a bit disappointed that I have to be induced. I really wanted a natural labor. :cry:


----------



## Seity

You can have my labor dust DM2. I don't want my baby for at least two weeks.


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> Well, I just got back from the doctors, and nothing has changed in week. No dilation, my cervix isn't favorable for delivery at all. My doctor won't let me go over 41 weeks, so my induction is scheduled for next Tuesday. Though I'm excited to meet my baby boy, I am a bit disappointed that I have to be induced. I really wanted a natural labor. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: I know how you feel. I might be facing the same next Wednesday. I keep telling myself there is lots of time until then and things can change fast. Keep your head up :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen i am the same i dont think it looks like it has dropped but it feels slightly more comfortable when sitting although i still feel he is quite high :(

kel- maybe you will go naturally before then. who knows! cervix readiness can happen overnight :hugs:

Thanks seity i will take it! lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats to fringe88 who had a boy on 28 feb. just seen her thread


----------



## mummydee

good luck with your induction Kerrie!!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

sending all 2nd March due mum's some labour dust :dust: seems funny seeing it on March tickers the i should be here by now! 

Good luck with your induction Kerrie, hope it's speedy for you hun. Can't wait to hear about it too as i may have to be induced if he doesn't come on his own and i haven't a clue what happens?? xxx


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> sending all 2nd March due mum's some labour dust :dust: seems funny seeing it on March tickers the i should be here by now!
> 
> Good luck with your induction Kerrie, hope it's speedy for you hun. Can't wait to hear about it too as i may have to be induced if he doesn't come on his own and i haven't a clue what happens?? xxx


I was induced with DD JJ.... at 38wks due to pre-eclampsia. It was a long process but quite straight forward. 

They started inserting pessaries of prostaglandin "up there"... one pessary every 6 hours, and by putting it directly on your cerrvix its supposed to soften the cervix and stimulate the start of labour. I dont know if it depends on your hospital, but our one allows up to 3 pessaries every 6 hours, and if they dont work, then they will give you 24hr bed rest and either pop your waters (if favourable) or give you a csec.

After each pessary I had to be hooked up to the trace for an hour - they did this to monitor the baby to make sure they are okay and not having any weird reactions, and also to see if you start having contractions. I started having mild contractions after the second pessary but the mw shrugged them off as "prostin pains" and they gave me the third pessary anyway to give my labour a kick up the bum - literally! 

After the 3rd pessary my waters broke quite quickly I think... I was hooked up to the trace at the time, so must have been less than an hour after it! My labour took 10hrs ish from my waters breaking... they ended up putting me onto a hormone drip to speed things up about 7hours in though as DD was having a few issues. I had an epidural at around 6cms and they gave me the drip at the same time. It was decided that DD was a ventouse delivery as she got into distress and they just wanted to get her out but she was absolutely FINE!

I think they say that there is more likely to be medical help with the birth (ie ventouse/forceps) if you are induced as the baby is more likely to find it hard work - technically cos they are being forced out before they are ready! But really dont worry hon, I felt perfectly safe the whole time.

Oh and the other thing its worth mentioning is that the first pessary made my plug come away!


----------



## fringe88

Hey guys, just letting u all know that my baby boy was born on 28th feb and I was 38 + 3 days so I didn't get to make a march baby. We've named him tyler.

Wishing all u march mummies all the best


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ahh mummdee thank you so much for posting! Was going to google it but was putting off doing this as you get so much rubbish and often scare yourself without the need! I feel more relaxed after reading your post now i know a bit about what to expect, all i've been hearing is "ooh it's more painful if your induced you know" and i've been quite anxious about it. I was suprised the hospital haven't mentioned anything, they literally just booked my induction date and said no more and i was just so anxious to get home i didn't ask any questions xxx


----------



## Emskins

congrats fring88!


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats from me as well fring88! :happydance:

TMI alarm! I just got really sick all of a sudden...I hope that is a sign for something to start...been to the loo many times this morning too. But still no pains. Maybe it is just a bug. It feels a bit twisted sitting here in anticipation of pain. Off to lunch with OH and then to the doctor, hope to come back with the news of some progress.


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> Congrats from me as well fring88! :happydance:
> 
> TMI alarm! I just got really sick all of a sudden...I hope that is a sign for something to start...been to the loo many times this morning too. But still no pains. Maybe it is just a bug. It feels a bit twisted sitting here in anticipation of pain. Off to lunch with OH and then to the doctor, hope to come back with the news of some progress.

Ooh fingers crossed this is the start for you hun and not a bug! x


----------



## Essence

Arrgghh yesterday was so painful!!

I was in false labor all day! AND night! I couldn't sleep because my mind just kept concentrating on the pain. It was in my lower back, and my lower abdomen (Very strong period like cramps) constantly (Never let up) and then intensified with my Braxton Hicks contractions. My BH were ever 3 and a half minutes apart. 

The only way I knew it was false is that the pain would let up if I walked around (Opposite of real labor) and stay intense in every other position (Laying down/sitting was soo terrible)

And I havn't had any show or anything either, so I didn't let my hopes get too far ahead of me.

Anyways, I finally fell asleep last night, had horrible terrible constant dreams of labor, and woke up this morning to be so far painless, so that is good (In a way I guess Lol)

AHHH I wanted it to be the real thing so bad!!


----------



## Mendy

I was away all weekend and come back to see all these babies have been born! 
Congratulations to all the new Moms!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Essence, you don't need to have a show before you go into labour. A fair few ladies don't lose theirs until they've had hours of contractions. Just like your waters don't need to go before labour starts. Hope you managed to get some rest after all this though, and that things will kick off properly for you soon =)

Congrats fring88, enjoy having your little one around! =D


----------



## Essence

Erised said:


> Essence, you don't need to have a show before you go into labour. A fair few ladies don't lose theirs until they've had hours of contractions. Just like your waters don't need to go before labour starts. Hope you managed to get some rest after all this though, and that things will kick off properly for you soon =)
> 
> Congrats fring88, enjoy having your little one around! =D

Really? See I really thought that surely some sort of show or mucous plug loss should come in to play. I mean, the day before yesterday I had an increase in discharge but it wasn't show or anything, so I was disappointed. lol. I really thought that surely that would come before, thank you for letting me know!!!

Oh, and the one reason I felt it was false while it was happening was that the contractions (BH I am assuming) even though they were so close together, and very regular (my BH have always been regular and close together) they never got painful enough to feel like they were real (but it was also the very first time I have ever had a BH that was painful). I mean, I am a first time mom, so I don't actually know how painful the contractions should be, but I assumed that they would be more painful than what I was feeling. Yesterday they were never strong enough to gasp, groan, grab on to something or cry out, and I could talk through all of them. 

Guess I should stop guessing and just be more careful! Lol


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck julchen! Hope it's the start for you and not a bug x

Essence- that sounds horrible! :hugs: I hope things kick up a gear and LO appears soon x


----------



## trashit

julchen_79 said:


> Congrats from me as well fring88! :happydance:
> 
> TMI alarm! I just got really sick all of a sudden...I hope that is a sign for something to start...been to the loo many times this morning too. But still no pains. Maybe it is just a bug. It feels a bit twisted sitting here in anticipation of pain. Off to lunch with OH and then to the doctor, hope to come back with the news of some progress.

 



I have been to the loo about a million times yesterday and today...... I dont know if it is anything? Maybe theres a bug going around lol


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> Ahh mummdee thank you so much for posting! Was going to google it but was putting off doing this as you get so much rubbish and often scare yourself without the need! I feel more relaxed after reading your post now i know a bit about what to expect, all i've been hearing is "ooh it's more painful if your induced you know" and i've been quite anxious about it. I was suprised the hospital haven't mentioned anything, they literally just booked my induction date and said no more and i was just so anxious to get home i didn't ask any questions xxx

no worries darling anything else you want to know just ask away! :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

Essence said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Essence, you don't need to have a show before you go into labour. A fair few ladies don't lose theirs until they've had hours of contractions. Just like your waters don't need to go before labour starts. Hope you managed to get some rest after all this though, and that things will kick off properly for you soon =)
> 
> Congrats fring88, enjoy having your little one around! =D
> 
> Really? See I really thought that surely some sort of show or mucous plug loss should come in to play. I mean, the day before yesterday I had an increase in discharge but it wasn't show or anything, so I was disappointed. lol. I really thought that surely that would come before, thank you for letting me know!!!
> 
> Oh, and the one reason I felt it was false while it was happening was that the contractions (BH I am assuming) even though they were so close together, and very regular (my BH have always been regular and close together) they never got painful enough to feel like they were real (but it was also the very first time I have ever had a BH that was painful). I mean, I am a first time mom, so I don't actually know how painful the contractions should be, but I assumed that they would be more painful than what I was feeling. Yesterday they were never strong enough to gasp, groan, grab on to something or cry out, and I could talk through all of them.
> 
> Guess I should stop guessing and just be more careful! LolClick to expand...

with contractions rather than BH then they get more painful as they go on, , normally if your still walking and talking through them your ok to think its just BH, false labour or early labour contractions do start not much stronger than braxton hicks but they do get painful and moreso as time goes on HTH, ,


----------



## lynnikins

I just want baby here already, i know i have a bit longer till my due date than some of you but i just want this all over with already, I cant even get in to see my MW , im supposed to have an appointment tomorrow but wont get seen unless something kicks off and i go into the labour ward to be seen as the MW wouldnt book 4 wks in advance and it was 4 wks tomorrow since i last saw her, got to see a GP last week over a week after i should have been seen, and the MW had had her clinic earlier in the day and taken her appointment book with her so i couldnt even book tomorrows appointment so i have to call in tomorrow and get the stupid receptionist to actually put my call through to the MW's room to make sure i get an appointment slot before she gives them all out during her appointments for the day like she normally does, else i wont see a mw again till im in LABOUR and show my face at the hospital, arrrghh, im writing a serious letter to my PCT once this baby is here to complain about the lack of organisation, ( i had problems getting appointments in my first TRI as well ) I would just love baby to come before the weekend as DH has every saturday for the rest of the month busy and its doing something i cant drag him away from really


----------



## julchen_79

Sooooo....Nothing for me :cry: My cervix is finally starting to open up a tiny bit but it was not favorable yet for a sweep. My next appointment is in a week, one day before the induction is scheduled and then he will decide if I go straight on the drip or still need the pessaries to help get the cervix ready. He did say he is hoping to see me before next Tuesday...so I guess there might be hope for me to go before the 10th :shrug:

Lynnikins - I keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

thanks, it seems all i do is moan at the moment but im just past it , i did the extra 2wks with DS i think i deserve a break this time and to get baby slightly early or on dates


----------



## Essence

lynnikins said:


> Essence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Essence, you don't need to have a show before you go into labour. A fair few ladies don't lose theirs until they've had hours of contractions. Just like your waters don't need to go before labour starts. Hope you managed to get some rest after all this though, and that things will kick off properly for you soon =)
> 
> Congrats fring88, enjoy having your little one around! =D
> 
> Really? See I really thought that surely some sort of show or mucous plug loss should come in to play. I mean, the day before yesterday I had an increase in discharge but it wasn't show or anything, so I was disappointed. lol. I really thought that surely that would come before, thank you for letting me know!!!
> 
> Oh, and the one reason I felt it was false while it was happening was that the contractions (BH I am assuming) even though they were so close together, and very regular (my BH have always been regular and close together) they never got painful enough to feel like they were real (but it was also the very first time I have ever had a BH that was painful). I mean, I am a first time mom, so I don't actually know how painful the contractions should be, but I assumed that they would be more painful than what I was feeling. Yesterday they were never strong enough to gasp, groan, grab on to something or cry out, and I could talk through all of them.
> 
> Guess I should stop guessing and just be more careful! LolClick to expand...
> 
> with contractions rather than BH then they get more painful as they go on, , normally if your still walking and talking through them your ok to think its just BH, false labour or early labour contractions do start not much stronger than braxton hicks but they do get painful and moreso as time goes on HTH, ,Click to expand...

Thank you!! They sure did get more painful as the day went on, but if I was walking, the pain subsided, whereas if I was in -any- other position beyond standing, then it was painful. And I read that walking should make them feel worse, so decided not to make the hour long road trip to the hospital just to get told what I already suspected. lol 

But this morning I woke up and havn't had any pain at all, but I am hoping it comes back for real soon!


----------



## thechaosismex

Looks like the 2nd marchers are now officially overdue! (in the UK anyways!)

*cries a bit*

x


----------



## julchen_79

thechaosismex said:


> Looks like the 2nd marchers are now officially overdue! (in the UK anyways!)
> 
> *cries a bit*
> 
> x

I still have about 6 hours to make it...that would be some fast labour :haha:


----------



## katrina1987

Hi, I am due march 10th with a little boy, hope all goes well for eveyone else x


----------



## thechaosismex

julchen_79 said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the 2nd marchers are now officially overdue! (in the UK anyways!)
> 
> *cries a bit*
> 
> x
> 
> I still have about 6 hours to make it...that would be some fast labour :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: 

Well you need some of this then :dust:! :rofl: 

xx


----------



## julchen_79

thechaosismex said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> Looks like the 2nd marchers are now officially overdue! (in the UK anyways!)
> 
> *cries a bit*
> 
> x
> 
> I still have about 6 hours to make it...that would be some fast labour :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Well you need some of this then :dust:! :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

not even dilated yet...or was not this afternoon :rofl: it is what it is. baby is going to come out eventually :haha:


----------



## tiger

Hi ladies :flower:
having a bit of a down day today :( it's 12:10pm 3/3 at the mowmbt here n I've been up since 2am with horrible back pain, my back was hurting all day yesterday too :( it really hurts n last night also had pains in my belly , but before anyone says this is a sign of labour, it wasn't that sort of pain, it was more like how u get a stitch after running or walking iykwim? My back hurts soo bad, going to get a massage tomorrow (hoping I get relaxed n go into labour lol) if not well I got a massage lol. 
I posted yesterday about bubs hardly moving for a few days n I was getting worried n upset that everyone was saying I'll go into labour soon, well that hope goes out the window because he hasn't stopped moving since last night now! N his movements hurt, u know the sharp twinges you get down there when he has a wriggle ?? :blush:
also just had my carpets professionally cleaned so they r 100% clean. Had a small burst of energy before so completely soaked my kitchen in bleach n disenfectant.
I've had 4 people today tell me they have feelings ill have Bub by Sunday n it's getting me down because I really want him here sooo bad, to the point I'm obsessing over it day n night, every twinge n then I get extremely depressed when it's nothing (anyone else?) . I just want to cuddle him n I'm soooooooo unbelievably uncomfy cuz of my belly n back, it's just my fecking luck t go overdue (sorry for swearing).
As I said, having a down day ( well week) sorry for the rant :(


----------



## julchen_79

:hugs: :hugs: for you tiger! hang in there. every day is a day closer to holding your little bubs! a massage sure sounds like a great plan, hope it helps with the pains as well.


----------



## Pearl_vincent

Hello everybody, this is the first pics of my little Vincent supposed due date 10th of March but was born First of MArch 5:45AM 38+4 days old.
And my short birth story, thank you so much baby and bump buddies. I will moved on to another forum but I'll keep in touch. Goodluck to all of us.

https://https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4403202514/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4402437989/

BirthStory


My early labor stage started night of Feb 25 by Feb 28 the contraction frequency becomes 4-5 minutes interval. So we decided to go to the hospital and I was 5cm dilated. By 11 PM the OB burst my amniotic sac, and my journey of contraction began. 
By 2:20AM march first I was fully dilated and was wheeled to the birthing room. And that&#8217;s where the pain story began. I was pushing for good two hours, and the baby&#8217;s head was stuck in my vaginal canal, I cried in desperation, I ran out of strength, the pain ,exhaustion, desperation, I was thinking maybe it was my fault
I don&#8217;t know how to push. There was a point that I gave up, I&#8217;m so tired, the midwife and the nurse were tired too, they did everything, they help me push by pushing my bump down, and it will be morning soon, so they call my OB. I thought I will be in for CS, but then the OB decided to vacuum the baby, but still the baby won&#8217;t budge because the baby moved during the pushing part and his shoulder was stuck in my pelvic bone, so theDoctor pulled him, my tear was up to my anus. Ahhhhhhh that hurts. By 5AM bubs was out, they cleaned him up and put in my chest. Honestly I didn&#8217;t feel any overwhelming feeling for the baby, the doctor was still squashing my belly to get rid of the placenta and some leftovers in my uterus, and he was stitching my tear. I just felt that, the thing that had been causing my pain was finally out but around 9 AM March 1 while I was in my room, they brought the baby in and seeing him, filled me with motherly affection, and disbelief that he comes from me, I cried. Remembering the emotion as I &#8216;m writing now makes me teary eyed. 
Due to the pushing, I have many blood clots in my face and belly. My left eye was bloodshot too, my belly
muscles hurts, my throats hurts because of the long hours of grunting and breathing and the pain in my vaginal tear up to my anus is another thing but but but, what the heck its worth the pain seeing your bundle of joy ! Welcome to MOTHERHOOD to all of us!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hello Katrina :flower:

Good luck to Kerrie-x today with her induction! Won't be long before she's holding baby Maddison!

Also, good luck to DM2 with her sweep- fingers crossed you're very favourable and everything starts quickly :hugs:

And finally- happy due date to those due today :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

katrina1987 said:


> Hi, I am due march 10th with a little boy, hope all goes well for eveyone else x

welcome to the forum hun



Pearl_vincent, sounds like you had a time and a half of it there not too disimilar to my experience with ds :hugs:, enjoy your wee bundle of joy the memories of the birth do fade and become less truamatic with time


----------



## mummydee

thanks for sharing your birth story Pearl!

good luck today Kerrie with induction and DM2 with the sweep!

I had the most horrendous labour dreams last night - everything from a show that was hours of pouring blood to seeing the babies head come out when I was on my own stuck in a bathroom, and I had lost my voice and couldnt shout for someone to come! *gulp*

Off to the hospital this morning for another growth scan to see how much of a chunkster the little man is now!


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck Dee- hope he's not too massive!


----------



## Emskins

Good luck to Kerrie and DM2 today!

I don't know if anyone else is supposed to be wearing those support tights to help lessen swelling but my doctor told me off for not wearing them yesterday so I decided to try them today. Man these things are ridiculous to get on! I just fought for about 20 mins to get them on, worked up a major sweat after having a lovely shower and broke some nails. Anyway now I have finally got them on I am not sure if I can face putting a pair of pants on aswell, I am roasting! I think I will just wander around in my tights today unless I decide to pop to the shops and then I will get dressed!


----------



## lynnikins

my mw gave me a pair in my last pregnancy but they were so uncomfortable for me to wear esp since it was high summer and a heatwave.

DH has asked me to go out to the council with him and go into town and im dreading the thought of walking around town im not so good with the walking at the moment, doing 45 min just around the house doing morning things without my supportbelt this morning has put me in agony


----------



## Feltzy

tiger said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> having a bit of a down day today :( it's 12:10pm 3/3 at the mowmbt here n I've been up since 2am with horrible back pain, my back was hurting all day yesterday too :( it really hurts n last night also had pains in my belly , but before anyone says this is a sign of labour, it wasn't that sort of pain, it was more like how u get a stitch after running or walking iykwim? My back hurts soo bad, going to get a massage tomorrow (hoping I get relaxed n go into labour lol) if not well I got a massage lol.
> I posted yesterday about bubs hardly moving for a few days n I was getting worried n upset that everyone was saying I'll go into labour soon, well that hope goes out the window because he hasn't stopped moving since last night now! N his movements hurt, u know the sharp twinges you get down there when he has a wriggle ?? :blush:
> also just had my carpets professionally cleaned so they r 100% clean. Had a small burst of energy before so completely soaked my kitchen in bleach n disenfectant.
> I've had 4 people today tell me they have feelings ill have Bub by Sunday n it's getting me down because I really want him here sooo bad, to the point I'm obsessing over it day n night, every twinge n then I get extremely depressed when it's nothing (anyone else?) . I just want to cuddle him n I'm soooooooo unbelievably uncomfy cuz of my belly n back, it's just my fecking luck t go overdue (sorry for swearing).
> As I said, having a down day ( well week) sorry for the rant :(

I feel exactly the same hun, I got really excited last night because I was having really strong BH and only a few minutes apart, I managed to get to sleep though and they seem to have subsided now :cry:

My due date is only Saturday and I feel like even that is ages away, I'm going to get myself a birthing ball today to see if that gets anything moving!

Try to plan something for each day to take your mind off it, my mum is coming round today and I have m/w appt tomorrow so I have something to look forward to that might take my mind off it for half hour!!


----------



## surprisemummy

its great so many of you have your babies already :D ive 9 days to go and im sooooo scared about the birth :( babys back to back aswell, im so unlucky! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I've just written my 'to-do' list for the next few weeks when I'm on maternity leave :happydance:

I'm so NOT prepared for this baby yet!

I need to:

Cook up dinners for the freezer
Sort through all the baby's clothes and organise them a bit better
Finish packing our bags for the hospital
Pick up and wash/buy new sheets etc for the Moses Basket
Buy and fit the car seat
Wash LOs towels
Wash LOs bedding
Tidy our bedroom / sort out our wardrobes
Move crib into our bedroom
Practice with my Moby sling
Wash the baby bath
Wash reuseable nappies (not essential but makes sense to do while I've got spare time)
Buy and wrap birthday presents for family (there are 4 within a week either side of my due date)
Organise changing/feeding baskets for easy access upstairs and downstairs
Clean kitchen/bathrooms/bedrooms
Buy thank you cards
Wash the steriliser - find out how to use it!
Get the baby bouncer out of the box
Wash LOs blankets

:wacko: I think I'm going to be busy! :coffee:


----------



## JessiHD

surprisemummy said:


> its great so many of you have your babies already :D ive 9 days to go and im sooooo scared about the birth :( babys back to back aswell, im so unlucky! xx

You might still be able to turn baby the right way...


----------



## jj-rabbit

katrina1987 said:


> Hi, I am due march 10th with a little boy, hope all goes well for eveyone else x

Welcome over Katrina :flower:



mummydee said:


> Off to the hospital this morning for another growth scan to see how much of a chunkster the little man is now!

Hope all goes well at the scan hun! 

Wow pearlvincent you sound like you had a tough time :hugs: well done hun and enjoy your bundle of joy x x

Good luck for your sweep today DM2, really hope something happens for you soon.

I've got what is probably my last MW appointment today, trying to think if there is anything at all i want to ask her, typical though as soon as i've had my appt i'll probably think of loads of things i want to ask her :dohh:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Thanks for all the "good luck" girls but sadly my cervix was too high and "posterior" so I could not get the sweep :cry: Also the little bugger is still only 3/5 palpable... that is the exact same as he was 2 weeks ago! I have another appointment for next wednesday and they will try the sweep again if things dont happen on their own and then I have an induction booked for 14 March at 12noon so yes, on mothers day i will be induced if he doesnt show up first :( What a way to spend mothers day :nope: It would be cool to give birth on mothers day but with an induction at noon, i doubt i would have him that day. But here is hoping i get to spend mothers day as a mother and do not need the induction. Although it is good to know there are a MAXIMUM of 11 days. Apparantly may area only allow 12 days past term. 

Ooooh but I was told that he is in the right position for labour so all my work to get him to turn has worked!! So to all the ladies worried about back to back babies- lay on your left side, get on your hands and knees (although i didnt do that too often) and I also sat on my birthing ball next to my bed while typing on the laptop so i was leaning forward all the time. Just overall, be very aware of your position and try to stay straight and not lay back. It works :)


----------



## sophieee18

:happydance:
Im so happy!

With all the drama I have been having recently, splitting up with OH, I have moved back in with my dad. Unfortunatly my bedroom is bright pink and purple (not the best coloured room to bring a baby boy up in)! I wont be painting it as I should be moving out in six months and my little step-sister will then have it as her bedroom! :) Anyway, I have been reorganising it all day. I've sorted out all my belongings and got all of babys bits in. Oh it looks so nice!!!! I made his cot up today. I can't wait for him to be here.
Although it is pink and purple, it's perfect!!! 

Just thought Id share :happydance:


----------



## thechaosismex

Awww DM2 thats crappy! at least you know the maximum amount of time before things will be moving for sure :) And on mums days too, how lovely! :D
I'm just about to go see my midwife and I'm going to walk in and demand she sweeps me there and then! if she doesnt I will be very sad :(

x


----------



## starbucks101

Lovely news Sophie! hope everything goes well, When i moved back home with Em, our room was pink and purple too! Ran out of time to paint it! 

I think im having contractions although they arent regular, the pain kind of feels like when you need a poo really bad lol! But i definatly dont need to poo! 

and she has a proper little wriggle after each one... So im not sure! got the midwife at 4.40 today so will ask her what she thinks! x


----------



## Seity

CocoaOne - I think you're actually more organized than we are at this point. For one, you've got a list and someplace for the baby to sleep.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

starbucks101 said:


> Lovely news Sophie! hope everything goes well, When i moved back home with Em, our room was pink and purple too! Ran out of time to paint it!
> 
> *I think im having contractions although they arent regular, the pain kind of feels like when you need a poo really bad lol! But i definatly dont need to poo! *
> 
> and she has a proper little wriggle after each one... So im not sure! got the midwife at 4.40 today so will ask her what she thinks! x

I have been having this feeling since my appointment today. The exact same thing! Hopefully you can figure out what it is. 

chaos- good luck! i hope you can have a sweep. Let us know how it goes


----------



## mummydee

any news on miss muffet anyone??!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Lol Seity - I do like making lists! Usually spend more time writing lists than actually doing the things on them....

You were getting a cot/crib from a friend weren't you? Have you not got it yet? At the end of the day- you don't really need much for the baby. If you get caught short you can send hubby to buy one or LO can sleep with you. There just seems like there's so much to do!


----------



## mummydee

had my scan girls - am cooking a monster baby! currently measuring 2 weeks ahead, estimated weight today 6lbs 15oz - estimated birth weight at 40wks 9lbs! ouch!!!:dohh:
considering my DD was 6lbs 1oz at birth am bricking it now!! Sonographer said he is fully cooked and safe for me to start trying eviction tactics! :thumbup:

DM2 - sorry about the sweep hon although great news about bubbs turning! :) :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

Don't forget they're notoriously wrong with their guesstimates Dee!


----------



## CormacksGirl

OMG 22 new arrivals!!!:happydance: Sorry I haven't been nosing about for a while but I was delivering my blue bundle!!! Baby Adam arrived on the first of March (1 day before due date!!) He weighed 8lbs 12ozs and is gorgeous!!!! I'll update more details and pics when we're a bit more settled!!!! I haven't had a proper look through this thread yet but would like to send out congratulations to all the new March Lambs that have arrived and to wish all the rest of you that are still waiting, all the best and I'm sending you all labour dust!!!:dust: Just like to add my thanks to all you ladies for your support:hugs: and advice during my pregnancy you have all been fab:thumbup: and hopefully we'll get together again over in the baby club!!!!!!! Better go mummy's being called!!!:happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations CormacksGirl! :flower:


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Congrats on the birth of baby Adam. :happydance:


----------



## Seity

CocoaOne said:


> Lol Seity - I do like making lists! Usually spend more time writing lists than actually doing the things on them....
> 
> You were getting a cot/crib from a friend weren't you? Have you not got it yet? At the end of the day- you don't really need much for the baby. If you get caught short you can send hubby to buy one or LO can sleep with you. There just seems like there's so much to do!

Yeah, we're still planning to pick it up from our friend, but seeing as it's winter in upstate NY; it keeps snowing when we've got the time.


----------



## Emskins

Congrats CormacksGirl!

I am just back from a very slow walk to and from the shops, I really had to motivate myelf to get out but I am glad I did. I thought I would pick some bits up for dinner tonight and somehow I will now be cooking a roast tonight!! Not sure what came over me in the shop but there you go roast pork it is!

Now I am going to sit and watch an episode of House and then think about tackling the kitchen in order to make a start on dinner..


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ahh Sophieee18 that great that your feeling happy hun, it's so much more real when the cot is made up isn't it! xx 

OOh starbucks how exciting i wonder if this is the start of things, keep us posted hun.

Well done CormacksGirl, can't wait to see some pics x 

Mummydee that's nice to know that LO is fully cooked :thumbup: and maybe he won't be as big as they think as there not always so accurate when estimating weight going off what freinds have been told. 

wow everytime i log on there is so much to catch up on x x


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats CormacksGirl :happydance: Can't wait to see some pictures xx


----------



## thechaosismex

Congrats CormacksGirl!!!!!!!!!!! :D :dance:


Hi Ho Hi Ho off to hospital I go! Apparantly swelling, protein in wee and high blood pressure isn't good! will be back later...hopefully! x


----------



## Seity

Congrats CormacksGirl!


----------



## starbucks101

congrats Cormacks!! xx


----------



## mummydee

congratulations cormacks!!


----------



## Erised

Congrats CormacksGirl!



thechaosismex said:


> Congrats CormacksGirl!!!!!!!!!!! :D :dance:
> 
> 
> Hi Ho Hi Ho off to hospital I go! Apparantly swelling, protein in wee and high blood pressure isn't good! will be back later...hopefully! x

:dohh: ... aren't you cheerful? lol
Hope things will return back to normal soon so you can sit out the rest of your pregnancy at home. Either that or meet your little one of course (in a non-traumatic way)!


----------



## Essence

thechaosismex said:


> Congrats CormacksGirl!!!!!!!!!!! :D :dance:
> 
> 
> Hi Ho Hi Ho off to hospital I go! Apparantly swelling, protein in wee and high blood pressure isn't good! will be back later...hopefully! x

Oh my no good at all! I had that 2 days before I hit 37 weeks and they were afraid it could be Toximia. I had to due quite a few blood tests over the period of a couple of days, and check my blood pressure every day to make sure it wasn't getting any higher, and then Poof! It all went away at 37weeks 3 days, so it left just as quickly as it came! Wishing you the best! And yes, keep those feet up and drink a lot of water. :)


----------



## trashit

congrats cormacks girl :happydance: x


----------



## mummydee

hope hospital goes okay thechaosismex


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats cormacksgirl!

Good Luck chaos, I hope you get discharged from hospital with no baby so you can sit and wait miserably overdue with me for a while! :haha: Seriously, good luck :hugs:


----------



## CocoaOne

Update on Kerrie-x's induction - she had the first lot of gel about 1pm ish and by 2ish she was having slight contractions. Haven't heard from her since, so hopefully that means she's in full swing by now! 

Had my 36w MW appt. BP good, urine good, baby's head is between 2 & 3/5ths engaged (she wrote 2/5ths engaged in my notes) but the bad news is - she's back to back! Grrrr
not overly worried, as she seems to be swapping between being on my left and right at the moment, but I've got an anterior placenta and I know that babies tend to face their placenta so it's more common for AP to result in back-to-back babies. Gonna try my hardest to turn her once I'm on maternity leave- no slouching for me!


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Update on Kerrie-x's induction - she had the first lot of gel about 1pm ish and by 2ish she was having slight contractions. Haven't heard from her since, so hopefully that means she's in full swing by now!
> 
> Had my 36w MW appt. BP good, urine good, baby's head is between 2 & 3/5ths engaged (she wrote 2/5ths engaged in my notes) but the bad news is - she's back to back! Grrrr
> not overly worried, as she seems to be swapping between being on my left and right at the moment, but I've got an anterior placenta and I know that babies tend to face their placenta so it's more common for AP to result in back-to-back babies. Gonna try my hardest to turn her once I'm on maternity leave- no slouching for me!


I didnt know babies usually faced their placenta?! mine is anterior too but at the scan today baby was head down, facing my right hand side with its spine on my left - LOP.... apparently its an ideal position for labour! :thumbup:


----------



## greenlady

Many congrats to Cormacksgirl!!

I also had 36 week appt today, and all clear, good BP, urine fine, baby head down and cephalic, heart rate fine. I have been given the all clear to have my labour at the midwife-led birthing centre! :happydance: Oh and I'm expecting a small baby and measuring a bit behind but she wasn't worried. that's OK by I'm not a big person and nor is my husbnad so it stands to reason. 

Also, there was a bit of miscommunication when I asked if the baby was engaged (she was French) and first she said yes, then didn't understand what I'd asked then said no but its low down... anyway looked at my notes later and under 'relation to brim' it says '3/5th', previous 2 appts it has said 'free'. Does that mean she can feel 3/5ths of the head from the brim of my pelvis and I'm 2/5ths engaged? I haven't seen the terminology before so if anyone knows grateful if you could help..?

Thanks! Hope everyone has had a nice wednesday. (I haven't had a chance toc check the rest of the thread) xx


----------



## CocoaOne

That's what I've read Dee. When I went for monitoring the week before last she was LOA I think, and now she's on the right side- not totally back-to-back, but more back-to-back than on my side IYKWIM. Hopefully she'll switch back to my left side and behave herself until she's born!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Congrats Cormackgirl!

Hope everyone is well. Had my midwife yesterday ( not my usual one as she was off sick). All fine and well though baby has now moved back to back apparently. Im still getting lots of squirming and moving so I think he/she is changing position a lot anyways. The head is further engaged too, but as the baby has always been measuring slightly behind Im wondering if this is a definate indication that I will go overdue?

Attended a breastfeeding workshop too which has made me feel a whole lot better about it. Have any mums bought breast pumps or know of the best recommended ones to get?


----------



## JessiHD

Anyone else finding that their BH are becoming more sharp and painful? Also baby's head feels like he's head butting my pelvic bone, can't believe I've got 3 more weeks of this! Ouch!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

JessiHD said:


> Anyone else finding that their BH are becoming more sharp and painful? Also baby's head feels like he's head butting my pelvic bone, can't believe I've got 3 more weeks of this! Ouch!

I was always quite oblivious to BH but last night over the course of about 3 hours I could really notice the tightenings. They havent been painful, just a bit uncomfortable though.

And I get the exact feeling in my pelvic bone, it tends to be worse when I try to get up after having had a long walk. Its almost like a bruised feeling. Im almost worried that my pelvis will become broken by the time the baby decides to come out. I suppose its just the bones softening though in preparation for the big event.


----------



## JessiHD

Started to get ones that make me catch my breath sometimes, nothing regular though and I don't think I've had a show so it's not labour yet. I think.


----------



## CocoaOne

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Attended a breastfeeding workshop too which has made me feel a whole lot better about it. Have any mums bought breast pumps or know of the best recommended ones to get?


At the BF workshop I went to, the lactation consultant said only 2 in every 10 women she sees/speaks to can get the Tommee Tippee one to work for them- which is a right pain in the arse because I bought the TT Closer to Nature one months ago! :haha:


----------



## jj-rabbit

CocoaOne said:


> EmmaMarch2010 said:
> 
> 
> Attended a breastfeeding workshop too which has made me feel a whole lot better about it. Have any mums bought breast pumps or know of the best recommended ones to get?
> 
> 
> At the BF workshop I went to, the lactation consultant said only 2 in every 10 women she sees/speaks to can get the Tommee Tippee one to work for them- which is a right pain in the arse because I bought the TT Closer to Nature one months ago! :haha:Click to expand...

boo thats not good to hear, i've bought that one too x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah greenlady i would say it means your 2/5ths engaged

i went swiming this afternoon with DH and DS and im exausted ive been sitting down since we got home not doing much as getting dressed and out of the pool aggrevated my spd alot, dont think i'll be swiming again till after baby is here its much to awkward trying to fit into my costume and change in those small cubicles, 

Hope MissMuffett is ok I havent seen an update from her on facebook saying LO has arrived but its still early in the morning where she is so hopefully shes having a nice lay in


----------



## jj-rabbit

i've just felt out of sorts today! had period like pains on and off and just feel bleugh, knackered too. Hubby is in work till 10 so i'm just going to veg on the couch for the rest of the night with me two dogs. 

Saw MW today and i asked her if LO was engaged, she said he was very low down but not fully engaged, she has never given me any figures in relation to this like everyone else seems to get :shrug: so i haven't a clue how near or far he is to being engaged?? 

Yeah i hope Miss Muffet is okay too, not like her not to be on, unless her keyboard is still not working?


----------



## thechaosismex

Well after my post earlier about my mw appt....protein in wee, swollen fingers and toes, high blood pressure in numbers so high I have never seen before!& starry eyed.... and was sent to hospital....

Spent 2 hours being monitored where they stole my blood and wired me up for hours, still got high bp and protein in my wee so fun times! Have to go back to DAU tomorrow at 5pm to be monitored again and if its still the same they are booking me an induction....Gahh...
Not the best solution! but no point worrying about it as im already term and overdue! Now just to get the induction before DM2 :rofl: :haha: xxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Big congrats to the ladies who have had their babies! Can't believe there are so many March lambs here now! 

Chaos, I hope everything gets better for you or that your LO decides to come willingly!

I finally got around to posting my birth story and pictures!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/286828-baby-mikas-birth-story-long.html


----------



## girl friday

Congrats to the new mummies!

I got home from work about half an hour ago (13 hour day). Tonight was my last evening class (I've taught 2 this week) and I'm shattered! I've been feeling off colour all day and had period type pains. Part of me wants it to be the start of something, but part of me wants LO to hold off so I can see this week out!

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thechaosismex said:


> Well after my post earlier about my mw appt....protein in wee, swollen fingers and toes, high blood pressure in numbers so high I have never seen before!& starry eyed.... and was sent to hospital....
> 
> Spent 2 hours being monitored where they stole my blood and wired me up for hours, still got high bp and protein in my wee so fun times! Have to go back to DAU tomorrow at 5pm to be monitored again and if its still the same they are booking me an induction....Gahh...
> Not the best solution! but no point worrying about it as im already term and overdue! Now just to get the induction before DM2 :rofl: :haha: xxx

Well I hope your BP goes down and all is well tomorrow... for your health of course :wink: 
You would difinitely get the induction before the 14th because if they are inducing you for those reasons it would be more urgent. Good Luck anyway (sulks)

Everyone due around me will have their LO first i just know it. And you will all be celebrating a lovely mothers day with your gorgeous babies and i will be in hospital mooing :(

I did have a lot of cramps on and off today but never any pattern to them and had the feeling i needed to poo but actually didnt need a poo if that makes sense. Also at one point when i was peeing i swear i felt a contraction but i cant be sure that is what it was since i never felt any, but it was what i imagine. But all that stopped :( NO baby for me any time soon. So good luck to all you others.


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey guys! I'm here!! :hi: Nothing progressed, infact it all started coming in a big bang, timeable, regular then guess what!? NOTHING!!!! Now i feel embarrassed for calling my midwife late at night and for her to tell me it sounds like early labour, and to get back to her when 3 minutes apart. and she never heard from me again lol! I guess she gets false alarms all the time though. All gave me a bit of a fright so finished packing my bag and will get the last bits and pieces we need today maybe it was just my little girl saying "pack ya bloody bag already". And if she throws the "oh it mustve been braxton hicks" in there one more time when i see her today i will bloody scream!!!!! she may be a midwife but i know what my body is feeling like and they were no braxton hicks i tell ya!!! It is sooo hard to try and explain pain to someone!!!

Am on a different the computer now this one is even older and slower than the last the last one crashed big time wouldnt turn back on, then i finally got it to turn on, then the keyboard wouldnt work then OH got home thought hed try and fix it and turned it off. so nope wouldnt turn back on. poor OH I was soooo mad- he had just got home from work and i just blew up at hiim oops :( atleast this 1 is better than none). apparently bnb was down at the time anyways. 

The good thing about bnb being down was i went to bed early :haha: then it occured to me that i shouldnt let it influence my life too much :rofl:

right, off to get ready for M/W appointment. omg 2 weeks!!!!!!!!! :dance:

x


----------



## tiger

THATS IT IM SOOOO FED UP!! i just wrote this HUGE!!!!!! post n then i accidently pressed something n deleted the whole lot, just as i was about to post it!!!!! :( 
Im not even going to bother trying to remember what i wrote down, basically it went along the lines of ...
DM2- im due monday n dont think hes coming anytime soon, so this time next week i will feel your pain (unless of course your in labour n then i will have no pain n u will have lots of it :haha: ) 
So upset because everyone has stopped there life for me, my mum has taken 1 weeks holidays as of my due date on monday n i am 100% positive he isnt coming within the next week let alone by monday, so by the time he does decide to make an appearance my mum will be back at work n be very upset (not that she will show it). My dad has told his work he wont be back until 5 days after bub is born. no matter when that is (hes been off for 2 weeks now, and is running out of money n is getting really stressed because i said i dont think hes coming anytime soon).
Getting a massage today, hoping something will come of it, highly doubt it, MW appt tomorrow morning then spending the day with my mum in the arvo, shopping for a bridesmaid dress with my sister on saturday for my wedding n then OH said he has a suprise planned for sunday, so that SHOULD (but probably wont) make me less depressed about going overdue n take my mind off it.
Rant over girls.
Have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

anyone heard from bigbloomers? She was meant to have a sweep today too and i pm'd her to ask how it went and never got anyword back. I wonder if she has been in yet today. Hmmm... maybe the sweep kicked things off quick for her. Although i do hope she is ok and there is no problems


----------



## DueMarch2nd

As of midnight tonight... in 15 minutes... we 2 March girls wont be the only overdue lambs! 

Sorry to all those still waiting :hugs: Lets hope the wait is short and reasonable.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

in fact, have no babies have been reported to have been born since 1 March :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Tiger- :hugs: remember the more relaxed you are the more likely you will go into labour, so try not to stress so much ok. I know you are over it like the most of us, but in reality in a couple weeks (at most) you WILL have a baby. a couple of weeks compared to a lifetime is really not long hun. (i have to keep telling myself that, altho i have 4 potential weeks yet aarrgghh)

Whats the bet now there are 23 lambs, now that its actually March things will come to a standstill LOL! x


----------



## tiger

yep i think you're right, now that its actually the month we are due, nothing will happen for ages lol. 
Lets just hope we are not like the Lovebugs, SOOO many of them went really far overdue.
I know :( its just hard, we are all soooo close, yet it seems they are teasing us lol. Well WHEN my little man decides to make an appearance, im going to punish him by smothering him in cuddles for weeks n weeks.
And every day i go overdue, ill give him 10 (extra) kisses lol.


----------



## Seity

You're not really overdue till 42 weeks anyway.


----------



## MiissMuffet

soem places dont let you go to 42 weeks, alot its 10 days over now.


----------



## julchen_79

It is 8 days here before they induce you. 

However Seity is right, going by the books a normal pregnancy is considered term anywhere between 38-42 weeks. 

I keep telling myself no matter what everyday is a day closer for sure. 
Let's hope though it won't be much longer now for most of us. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

My doctor won't let anyone go a day over 41 Weeks, thats why my induction is scheduled for next Tuesday! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will start labor naturally this weekend. I doibt it wil happen, but I can hope!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am glad my area let you go over by 12 days because it gives me the chance for things to happen naturally. One week is too little. I think I would refuse a week unless there was a medical reason. As much as I want LO here sooner, I want to start labour naturally and since the "average" first baby is 8 days over I think one week is too little. It probably means more inductions than are necessary. Good Luck to those of you who have sooner induction dates... i will let you pinch a little labour dust! :haha:


----------



## Kel127

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am glad my area let you go over by 12 days because it gives me the chance for things to happen naturally. One week is too little. I think I would refuse a week unless there was a medical reason. As much as I want LO here sooner, I want to start labour naturally and since the "average" first baby is 8 days over I think one week is too little. It probably means more inductions than are necessary. Good Luck to those of you who have sooner induction dates... i will let you pinch a little labour dust! :haha:

I agree that a week is too soon, but when I tried bringing it up to my doctor he started going on about the increased risks of still birth, and every other complictaion that going late can cause. He is very against going over 41 weeks.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Kel127 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> I am glad my area let you go over by 12 days because it gives me the chance for things to happen naturally. One week is too little. I think I would refuse a week unless there was a medical reason. As much as I want LO here sooner, I want to start labour naturally and since the "average" first baby is 8 days over I think one week is too little. It probably means more inductions than are necessary. Good Luck to those of you who have sooner induction dates... i will let you pinch a little labour dust! :haha:
> 
> I agree that a week is too soon, but when I tried bringing it up to my doctor he started going on about the increased risks of still birth, and every other complictaion that going late can cause. He is very against going over 41 weeks.Click to expand...

I only heard that is the complications with going over 42 weeks. I shouldnt think it is true at 41 weeks :shrug: because the average is 8 days overdue and that means some are way more and i doubt that stillbirths come into that factor and if it was actually that dangerous, it wouldnt be so common to allow women to go to 42 weeks or near.


----------



## Essence

:) I think I have come to a point in the pregnancy where no matter how uncomfortable I am (SPD, never sleeping for more than a couple of hours at a time, etc.) I am actually still allowing myself to enjoy it. I mean, my husband and I are both super anxious to meet the baby and find out if it is a boy or girl and just all around become parents, but at the same time there are things about pregnancy that I absolutely love, and will miss (My favorite is feeling the baby move, especially when I watch the feeties move across my tummy! :D )

That being said, I also don't want to go too far overdue. I am 39 weeks today (Yay!) and will have a sweep on the 10th (My due date) if LO isn't here yet, and then on the 17th I will be induced. I hope something happens naturally before both of those things, I want to experience the feeling of naturally going in to labor, but at the same time, I just don't care- all i want is for baby to be happy! :)

Sorry I am rambling. Lol. Just in such a good mood lately (And I actually got in a two hour nap today!)


----------



## MiissMuffet

just got back from my M/W appojintment. she has referred me to physio to get a belt for spd, there was a waiting list but she put me as urgent, also baby is now well on her way to being posterior. she has been anterior for weeks!!! :(


----------



## tiger

missmuffet- lean forward ALOT, thats all ive been told, my bub is back to back, MW appt tomorrow to see if hes turned. 
42 weeks is WAYYY to long, ill be severely depressed if im pregnant in 2 n a bit weeks lol.
Had my massage n it was soooo good, although he kept mumbling something about my feet being so swollen (not sure really, he didnt speak too much english lol).
And oh my gosh, do i have some strong BH'S now, definately NOT contractions, its just tightenings n a stabbing pain under the bump, had a couple of cramps earlier, but nothing now. 
I wonder what will happen at my appt tomorrow, ill be 39+4 n its my 40wk appt. im hoping they will talk about a sweep or something??? anyone know??


----------



## Emskins

I spoke to my mum the other night, she lives in Canada but is currently visiting my crazy sister and her family in Spain before she comes here on the 9th. My mum told me that she was just getting over a cold but her chest sounded terrible, I made her promise me she would go to the Dr ASAP as I didn't want her coming here sick or with an infection, when she came home from Spain last year she was really sick with Brochitis, is this out or order for me to have done? I just don't want her to make baby sick, especially as she is here for 2 weeks. My nephews are also sick and have eye infections....aarrggghh. She was just planning on coming here sick!!WTF!!

My crazy sister has also been telling me the whole preganancy to 'not buy anything, she has soo much to give me' well I knew not to depend on her because my mum told me she hasn't gone through any of her baby stuff to give to my mum to bring here and when I spoke to her last night she said oh, I am sending you some breast pads I have left over and some dispisable underwear, no mention of any baby stuff, this is soo typical of her I am not sure why I feel upset,maybe I thought this time was different.

Sorry for the rant ladies but my family drive me crazy sometimes!!


----------



## mummydee

DueMarch2nd said:


> anyone heard from bigbloomers? She was meant to have a sweep today too and i pm'd her to ask how it went and never got anyword back. I wonder if she has been in yet today. Hmmm... maybe the sweep kicked things off quick for her. Although i do hope she is ok and there is no problems


she text me to say that induction has been booked for wednesday (10th) if Hobnob hasnt made an appearance by then! lets hope she arrives well before that tho! :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

I was hoping to at least talk to my mw yesterday so i we could talk about me not being left to go 14 days overdue but i couldnt although i did get an appointment booked for when im 40+3 so if baby doesnt arrive im going to go 3 days over before i next see the silly MWim hoping from then they will give me only a week before induction caus i have something happening on the 28th so dont want to be in hosptial giving birth that day or the day before lol, 
at least the days are flying by a bit, this week has gone pretty fast for me,


----------



## CocoaOne

Had a text from Kerrie at half 11 last night (I was zonked out :blush:) - She was 4cm dilated so they were taking her to delivery and giving her an epidural. No news since but baby Maddison could be here by now!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

essence- I started feeling relaxed the day before my due date like that. It really makes things easier than being on edge about when LO will show up. I mean, it isnt like us wishing them out will help. So ever since i actually made peace with maybe going over, I have been much happier. So glad you can relax and be happy. LO will come when s/he comes thats all we know :) Good Luck! (but not too much because you cant have LO before me! :haha:)

missmuffet- tiger is right! lean forward and stay very aware of your posture and sleep on the left. Even in the car, make sure your seat back is straighter and i even sat on a cushion :haha: But it all worked. Sleeping on the left was my hardest task but i managed it and now LO is in the perfect position. You dont want LO engaging too far until she is in the right position or it will be hard to turn her. https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm#practical

Tiger- each place is different but at 39+4 they may even just do a sweep, but I am guessing they will at least mention giving you one at the following weeks appointment.

emskins- you are definitely NOT out of order for wanting your mom not to bring a sickness around an infant. It is a little odd that she would consider it. :hugs: about your sis, theres one in every family, huh!

mummydee- thanks :) I got a pm back this morning. Lots of unlucky sweep visits lately grrr I think all those early march mummies truly did steal (and then hide) all the labour dust

lynnikins- :hugs: I hope your LO makes an early appearance for you this time around. But lucky you that time is flying. Ever since i hit about 39 weeks each day seems like a month! 

CocoaOne- Thanks for the update! Good Luck kerrie! 

I think that is all. I have nothing new to report today. Still here, still pregnant and not a twinge to speak of.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hellllooo im here, one more sweep not happened to add to the list! cant believe there is 23 mummies in here now and im still waiting! so unfair lol.
We need to make some new labour dust!!

I have induction booked for next wednesday, but hope Hobnob arrives before then as its Hubbys birthday on the 11th! Dont want to spend the day in Labour or sitting on the ward waiting for the pessary to work! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

really wierd question i have just thought of- no idea y lol.
When you are dilated by however many does your cervix sit there stretched open? or is it closed still but can be stretched open easily to the centimeter it is? like, if its really elastic wouldnt it just sorta sit closed even if it was dilated, but be able to easily open for baby to come out or does it stay open wide like its being held open? does this make sense??


----------



## trashit

TODAY IS MY DUE DATE!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

(feel no bloody different though!)


----------



## Feltzy

I've had an exciting morning, I've just lost my plug! I went to the loo to be confronted by what can only be described as a whole heap of snot (sorry if TMI). I felt really sick last night and I'd been for lunch with my mum so thought it was something I'd eaten, but apparently you can get sick just before labour starts, so here's hoping something starts for me soon. 

I've got an appointment with the m/w in a couple of hours and I'm thinking of bribing her to give me a sweep to speed things along...


----------



## jj-rabbit

trashit said:


> TODAY IS MY DUE DATE!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> (feel no bloody different though!)

Congratulations hunni :happydance: xx


----------



## mummypeanut

Feltzy said:


> I've had an exciting morning, I've just lost my plug! I went to the loo to be confronted by what can only be described as a whole heap of snot (sorry if TMI). I felt really sick last night and I'd been for lunch with my mum so thought it was something I'd eaten, but apparently you can get sick just before labour starts, so here's hoping something starts for me soon.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the m/w in a couple of hours and I'm thinking of bribing her to give me a sweep to speed things along...

good luck!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

MM if your dilated at all it will be like a rim that is however many cm you are dilated across , normally it can be streached upto an extra cm but its the actuall gap that they measure, but dilating is no good unless your effaced as well otherwise you could be 5 cm dilated but your cervix could still be 4+cm long you need to efface too which is where the cervix shortens and thins out before dilating becomes important


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> MM if your dilated at all it will be like a rim that is however many cm you are dilated across , normally it can be streached upto an extra cm but its the actuall gap that they measure, but dilating is no good unless your effaced as well otherwise you could be 5 cm dilated but your cervix could still be 4+cm long you need to efface too which is where the cervix shortens and thins out before dilating becomes important

:wacko: ok lol. It's so confusing!! but yea that makes sense too lol


----------



## Seity

Ok ladies, seriously, you need to take this labor dust. I'm giving it away! I've been up for hours with false labor. At least I finally know what BH's feel like. I'm hoping its false labor and doesn't turn into the real thing as we're so not ready yet. I did decide to sort of pack a hospital bag after getting up, just in case. Probably got the basics in there. Ok, off to work and I hope these BH's stop soon.


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh Seity - you're probably the only one on this thread that I can say this too without fear of being beaten up.... I hope your labour doesn't start yet!!!!

:hugs: Maybe he's just trying to scare you into getting prepared? Lol


----------



## CormacksGirl

DueMarch2nd, please try to relax!!! I had no twinges, no BH's,no swelling no nothing and my waters went 4am with no warning and I started to contract straight away!!! I was thinking I was going overdue myself so wasn't worried or looking for any signs of labour. Try to relax and maybe LO will decide when to come when you least expect it!!
Still wishing all you ladies the best off luck!!
I'll try uploading a few pics of Adam now let's hope it works!!!!! 
Can't get it to upload the photo, Oh bother!!! I'll try again later!!!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am pretty relaxed about it. I am definitely looking for signs but all in all i have taken a pretty relaxed aproach the last few days. 

I did just read that of women who are 40 weeks, 65% will labour spontaneously in the next week and of women who are 10 days over 60% will labour spontaneously in the next 3 days. So here is hoping i am one of the 1st 65% Lets hope the lambs dont have the bad luck the lovebugs had :nope:


----------



## Seity

CocoaOne said:


> Oh Seity - you're probably the only one on this thread that I can say this too without fear of being beaten up.... I hope your labour doesn't start yet!!!!
> 
> :hugs: Maybe he's just trying to scare you into getting prepared? Lol

Thanks, I'm hoping that he's just trying to scare us into getting ready as well. We haven't even tried to figure out how the car seat works!


----------



## mummydee

we've spent all morning clearing out the spare room and still only halfway done! 

dont know if little man has been trying to engage though as have had some sharp pelvic pains and loads of braxton hicks today!


----------



## Sparky0207

Grrrrr how many of us are overdue already?

I know theres at least 3! 

Got my MIL begging me to take castor oil to get things going... dont think so somehow!


----------



## julchen_79

Good Morning girls! (It is 7.30am here) Now that I have passed my due date I can't help but feel a bit disappointed every morning I wake up and nothing has happened over night...just because it seems labour starts over night for so many woman. We have DTD like there is no tomorrow ... :rofl: ... my doctor said it really is the only thing that helps. BUT nothing :shrug: ...now I have to get over another day - don't handle the mat leave very well, after cleaning the entire house twice and having everything else in order I am just getting really bored. 

I hope we'll have some new March lamb to greet today, the count has been stuck for a couple of days it seems.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i know! it has been stuck since the 1st. Well, i mean we havent had a baby born since the first that we know of. Kinda ironic lol
But kerriex should have her LO today so we will probably get another soon.

Been having those sharp shooting pains in my vagina (only worse than normal) for the past hour when walking around/standing and i read in loads of places it is either, the baby engaging more or the cervix dilating... either way woohoo!


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> Been having those sharp shooting pains in my vagina (only worse than normal) for the past hour when walking around/standing and i read in loads of places it is either, the baby engaging more or the cervix dilating... either way woohoo!

Isn't it twisted how we get excited about being in pain right now?? :haha: I feel a bit like a psycho waiting to be in pain. :dohh:


----------



## Erised

Well, it's my due date today! I seem to be well designed to carry until full term... Hooray I guess. I honestly don't mind going over due and will happily sit here and wait for those who were due before me to meet their children first. 

That said, since Sunday night I've been having not entirely pain-free braxton hicks during the night. Well, morning ... I have an odd sleeping pattern and usually go to bed at around 4am (falling asleep between 5 & 6) and get up around 3pm. Braxton hicks start around 6, when I'm about to fall asleep and up until today they'd stop when I'd get up. Fully expected the same to happen today, but nah uh ... they're still here! Got up 'early' today as DH & I planned a trip to the zoo. So I've been awake & up with ouchies since 10, the cramps under the bump + back pain coming every 7 til 10 minutes.

Just braxton hicks, or the start of things? I really don't know, I don't think it means anything just yet to be honest. They're not too painful and some of them I didn't even notice when walking around in the zoo. They do keep me awake when trying to sleep however *sigh*


----------



## mummydee

DueMarch2nd said:


> Been having those sharp shooting pains in my vagina (only worse than normal) for the past hour when walking around/standing and i read in loads of places it is either, the baby engaging more or the cervix dilating... either way woohoo!

ooh youve actually read that somewhere? awesome!!! specially as its my second and supposedly they only engage when you are getting very close to labour! :thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen-yeah i feel the same. My husband gets home from work and always asks me how i am feeling and i always answer with something like "ugh i still feel fine" or "still no pain" :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

mummydee said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Been having those sharp shooting pains in my vagina (only worse than normal) for the past hour when walking around/standing and i read in loads of places it is either, the baby engaging more or the cervix dilating... either way woohoo!
> 
> ooh youve actually read that somewhere? awesome!!! specially as its my second and supposedly they only engage when you are getting very close to labour! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah i read it in loads of places. I google all my pains these days :haha:


----------



## JessiHD

37 weeks today, I'm finishing work tomorrow and I've been have lots of pain in the last couple of weeks! WAHEY!!! :)


----------



## mummydee

*** ANOTHER MARCH LAMB ****

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/287285-ive-had-my-little-boy.html


----------



## Seity

Congrats to the new mom!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats mummy0704!

The heartburn has resurfaced :-( 

BUT......... I'm now on maternity leave! Going to be so weird not going to work, but very exciting!


----------



## tiger

Hi girls, so it's 2:50am whereni am . Quick question, I THINK I may be having contractions, if not extremely strong n painful bh's, question is, any way to make them stronger so I can tell? I can't really go for a walk due to the time n don't have a ball, I've been having them since about 12am. N they aarent really regular 12min lasting 55sec 10min 55sec 13min 58sec 8min 1min 10min 55sc 5min 1:06 11min 1:17


----------



## julchen_79

Tiger...I think I have heard taking a bath and see if they stop? If not then it likely is labour. Also drink lots of water. I hope this is the start for you :dust:


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt say its labour contractions hun not till they are more reuglar, do you have an mp3 player or somethign you can put some music on and dance too? or take a bath if its just BH they will go away in the bath if its labour it should help regulate them.


----------



## lynnikins

Erised said:


> Well, it's my due date today! I seem to be well designed to carry until full term... Hooray I guess. I honestly don't mind going over due and will happily sit here and wait for those who were due before me to meet their children first.
> 
> That said, since Sunday night I've been having not entirely pain-free braxton hicks during the night. Well, morning ... I have an odd sleeping pattern and usually go to bed at around 4am (falling asleep between 5 & 6) and get up around 3pm. Braxton hicks start around 6, when I'm about to fall asleep and up until today they'd stop when I'd get up. Fully expected the same to happen today, but nah uh ... they're still here! Got up 'early' today as DH & I planned a trip to the zoo. So I've been awake & up with ouchies since 10, the cramps under the bump + back pain coming every 7 til 10 minutes.
> 
> Just braxton hicks, or the start of things? I really don't know, I don't think it means anything just yet to be honest. They're not too painful and some of them I didn't even notice when walking around in the zoo. They do keep me awake when trying to sleep however *sigh*

try taking some parcetamol before bed or peppermint tea to help you get off to sleep


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I truly hope this is it for you tiger, you have been quite fed up :hugs: Just walk around the house and stay active. If it is proper contractions that will make them stronger. 

Why does everyone always say to drink water whnen someone asks if they are in labour :shrug: sorry if that is a dumb question


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> Why does everyone always say to drink water whnen someone asks if they are in labour :shrug: sorry if that is a dumb question

I have heard that if you are dehydrated that can bring on BH quite strong...so I figure it is another good thing to figure out what is going on. Plus it's always good to stay hydrated.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Why does everyone always say to drink water whnen someone asks if they are in labour :shrug: sorry if that is a dumb question
> 
> I have heard that if you are dehydrated that can bring on BH quite strong...so I figure it is another good thing to figure out what is going on. Plus it's always good to stay hydrated.Click to expand...

Thanks! Good to know. Although i never have this issue because i am constantly drinking water... my husband teases me but i cant help it i love the ice and the cold water... i cant get enough! Thats probably why i never felt any BHs really. I was told period cramps are BHs so that is all i know, except yesterday i am pretty sure i felt loads but then again i hadnt had any glasses of water because i had woke up, got ready, went out to my appointment, and went shopping and in the shop i was feeling BHs i am pretty sure and that was between like 7 am and 2 pm so chances are i coulda been dehydrated :shrug:


----------



## Erised

lynnikins said:


> Try taking some parcetamol before bed or peppermint tea to help you get off to sleep

I should have some peppermint tea laying around, will try a cup before bed tonight =)

Fingers crossed this is the start of things for you Tiger!


----------



## Seity

Crap, I'm starting to suspect this might be leading up to the real deal. I think if I can finish reconfiguring this desktop I'm working on, I'll be heading home for the day.


----------



## julchen_79

Seity said:


> Crap, I'm starting to suspect this might be leading up to the real deal. I think if I can finish reconfiguring this desktop I'm working on, I'll be heading home for the day.

Good luck! May it be whatever you wish for. Make sure to keep us posted.


----------



## lynnikins

ohh good luck hun if it is,

I am getting alot of pain in the gum/jaw above my left side upper molars and its really annoying me esp as the dentist is closed so i will have to call them tomorrow , i dobut they will do anything so close to my due date though, ive tried paracetamol it hasnt touched the pain, its been mildly sore all day and gave me trouble sleeping last night but its gotten way worse since about 5pm today


----------



## Essence

Eeek toothpain is horrible, and I can understand why it would keep you awake at night! Hopefully the dentist (once they open.. can you call a dentist in a neighboring town for advice perhaps?) can offer some advice!


I was up until 5:30am last night. At about 3:00 I sat up with such hormonal changes that I had no idea what to do, I was shaking. I was angry & happy at the same time. I was easily frustrated and annoyed.. very irritable. And I just sat on the edge of the bed trying not to pull my hair out, all the while I knew it was about nothing. Hubby was still up ( He has trouble sleeping too due to nerves from applying for some jobs today) and he held me. I had to tell him "Im sorry in advance if I suddenly get angry with you, I am sooo irritable right now it is weird!" and then about 1 hour later, I was back to normal. Luckily I never did go over the edge and flip out. i think because I knew it was hormones, I was able to control it, but whoa, what a feeling!!


----------



## lynnikins

i think NHS direct is about as close to help as i'll get , im betting the dentist wont even do anything for me since im sure its down to overcrowding in the roots of the teeth on that side and hence one will need pulling out but they wont do that probably so close to my due date, some dentists might but mine wouldnt help at this stage when i was pregnant with ds so i doubt anything has changed


----------



## LankyDoodle

*******thechaosismex has asked me to update you all about her pre-eclampsia etc.

She returned to hospital today for further monitoring and more protein was found, blood pressure was still high. She has been kept in and the plan is to induce her tomorrow as she does have pre-eclampsia. She should have her baby by the time the weekend is out.


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck Seity - hope you're not in too much pain/discomfort. 

Good luck to Chaosismex too- hope all is ok with her and LO

Kerrie had Maddison this afternoon after a marathon labour! Both are doing well- won't say too much as I know Kerrie wants to update with pics etc soon. 

One of my friends lost her sister unexpectedly today, I haven't got the words to comfort her, just don't know what to say. My friend is 6 months pregnant too, really hoping the stress and pain don't affect the baby as she's already had a bad pregnancy. :-(


----------



## jj-rabbit

DueMarch2nd said:


> Been having those sharp shooting pains in my vagina (only worse than normal) for the past hour when walking around/standing and i read in loads of places it is either, the baby engaging more or the cervix dilating... either way woohoo!

Ooh thats good like you say hun either way! Really hope you don't have to wait too much longer hun x x

Erised - happy due date! :yipee: Exciting

lynnikins - grr i hate tooth/gum pain, feel for you hun :hugs:

CocoaOne - thanks for the update on Kerrie, ahh can't wait till she posts some pics and to hear the birth story. So sorry to hear about your friend, all you can do is be there for her hun, so hard to know what to say :hugs: x x

LankyDoodle - ooh thanks for update on thechaosismex, maybe another lamb tomorrow :flower:

Phew had a mega busy day today me, tomorrow will drag though, hubby is doing a double shift so he can be off next Fri when i go in to be induced. Hmm i'll have to think of some jobs to keep me busy tomorrow so it doesn't drag too much x x


----------



## LankyDoodle

Chaos was told induction will definitely go ahead tomorrow, and was about to be given her first dose of the gel just a while ago but was found to be 3cm dilated already, so is awaiting ARM. She will probably be a mummy by this time tomorrow night!! :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well things seem to be picking up again with babies being born. Not mine though! This is just teasing now! Even seity who is not keen to have hers may be in labour 2 weeks early. I will be the only one overdue all by myself :(

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## starbucks101

contractions are starting to fall into a more regular pattern now! :happydance: not to bad pain wise though... Will monitor for a little while longer and then give delivery suite a call! Not sure how long they will let me stay at home for, or if the contractions will stop! I hope not... Come on Baby it's time to come out!


----------



## Tink1o5

How exciting starbucks. Hope this is it for you!! :happydance:


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> well things seem to be picking up again with babies being born. Not mine though! This is just teasing now! Even seity who is not keen to have hers may be in labour 2 weeks early. I will be the only one overdue all by myself :(
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!

Don't worry DM2, I'm sure I'll go overdue too :hugs: I haven't had any signs of anything so far! Nothing at all. Not even any pressure down below :nope:

My estimate is that I'll have this little monkey on the 25th :) 

x

Good luck to everyone in early labour, so exciting :dance:


----------



## rwhite

Just had my midwife appointment :D She did some acupuncture on my legs and feet, which feels weird! You don't quite feel the needle going in until it's quite deep and then it feels tingly/achy. It wasn't an induction method, just to help loosen up the ligaments around the pelvis apparently - she said I can have an acupuncture every week until bubs is here or until she has to force him out :rofl:

Oh, oh, and he's one station away from being fully engaged! She puts it as 2/5 but others might put it as 4/5. Either way :dance:

x


----------



## lynnikins

i was getting lots of pressure and those horrible sharp pains in my cervix earlier this evening, but nothing since about 10ish, just the horrible toothache, ive taken max dosage of Paracetamol plus caus i dont have any more co-codamol in the house and cant get any at this hour as Tesco only do it from the pharmacy counter which is closed till 9am


----------



## julchen_79

I am finally getting some pressure down there, probably still faaar away from anything serious to happen. 

Is it normal to feel pressure more towards your butt (bubs is back to back)? Also do they always go quiet before labor?


----------



## rwhite

...is my midwife crazy? Just noticed she's put down our next appointment for the 15th - 2 days before my EDD! :wacko: And that's my revised EDD, too! A day after my original EDD (14/03/2010). Plus I have to go and see her :dohh: It's 40min away from home...



julchen_79 said:


> I am finally getting some pressure down there, probably still faaar away from anything serious to happen.
> 
> Is it normal to feel pressure more towards your butt (bubs is back to back)? Also do they always go quiet before labor?

:shrug: Not too sure sorry hun, but pressure of any kind sounds promising!! Hope he comes on his own, soon!


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> ...is my midwife crazy? Just noticed she's put down our next appointment for the 15th - 2 days before my EDD! :wacko: And that's my revised EDD, too! A day after my original EDD (14/03/2010). Plus I have to go and see her :dohh: It's 40min away from home...
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> I am finally getting some pressure down there, probably still faaar away from anything serious to happen.
> 
> Is it normal to feel pressure more towards your butt (bubs is back to back)? Also do they always go quiet before labor?
> 
> :shrug: Not too sure sorry hun, but pressure of any kind sounds promising!! Hope he comes on his own, soon!Click to expand...

The pressure is ON!! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

yeah its normal to get presure more to the back when baby is engaged and when in labour


----------



## julchen_79

starbucks101 said:


> contractions are starting to fall into a more regular pattern now! :happydance: not to bad pain wise though... Will monitor for a little while longer and then give delivery suite a call! Not sure how long they will let me stay at home for, or if the contractions will stop! I hope not... Come on Baby it's time to come out!

Starbucks, sending you lots of :dust: 



rwhite said:


> Just had my midwife appointment :D She did some acupuncture on my legs and feet, which feels weird!
> x

Rwhite, I love accupuncture! You should get it again I am so convinced it works. 



lynnikins said:


> i was getting lots of pressure and those horrible sharp pains in my cervix earlier this evening, but nothing since about 10ish, just the horrible toothache, ive taken max dosage of Paracetamol plus caus i dont have any more co-codamol in the house and cant get any at this hour as Tesco only do it from the pharmacy counter which is closed till 9am

Lynnikins, hope your toothache goes gets better! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

i cant believe im still up, its 20 to 4 here now and i got up at 1am grrrr, toothache hasnt changed at all , but i can take more painkillers now if i want to , i just dont know if i want to


----------



## Emskins

rwhite said:


> Just had my midwife appointment :D She did some acupuncture on my legs and feet, which feels weird! You don't quite feel the needle going in until it's quite deep and then it feels tingly/achy. It wasn't an induction method, just to help loosen up the ligaments around the pelvis apparently - she said I can have an acupuncture every week until bubs is here or until she has to force him out :rofl:
> 
> Oh, oh, and he's one station away from being fully engaged! She puts it as 2/5 but others might put it as 4/5. Either way :dance:
> 
> x

I have been having acupuncture once a week since 36 weeks, i was really nervous at first but now I nearly fall asleep each time. I had an appt yesterday and she did extra stimulation so I am hoping it will help evict baby! It is meant to be great for softening your cervix and preparing your body. She also put tiny needles that look like splinters but don't hurt in my back and hips that last on anverage for a week which is reallt cool I think!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i was just really sick :( booo


----------



## Erised

lynnikins - Hope the tooth pain will at least subside enough for you to get some more rest today. I'm sure it's one of the last things you could use right now!

starbucks101 - :happydance: ... Good luck! Hope things will get going properly for you soon =)

I'm still having what I believed to be Braxton Hicks. I no longer think they are as they've been with me for over 24 hours now, are getting more frequent & regular and I can no longer sleep through them. Had to get up at 4 this morning as the pains were just too uncomfortable to lay in bed through, even though they're still very very do-able and I can easily talk & breath through them. 

Up until 4 they were every 7 til 10 minutes, as they had been since 6 the previous morning. They picked up in frequency since then and this is what contraction master is putting me at at the moment (the nearly 7 minute gap is because I missed one as I was in the bathroom):

7:19:43 AM	7:20:38 AM	0:55	3 m, 38 s
7:16:05 AM	7:16:43 AM	0:37	3 m, 29 s
7:12:36 AM	7:13:29 AM	0:53	3 m, 36 s
7:09:00 AM	7:09:34 AM	0:33	6 m, 47 s
7:02:13 AM	7:02:44 AM	0:30	2 m, 33 s
6:59:40 AM	7:00:31 AM	0:50	4 m, 13 s
6:55:27 AM	6:56:00 AM	0:32	2 m, 54 s
6:52:33 AM	6:53:02 AM	0:29	----

Quite regular I'd say, though I still don't dare think this is the actual start of things as it just doesn't seem painful enough to be anything worth it. That said, I've not had any discharge this pregnancy at all and this morning I've had some snot like discharge + bloody discharge ... mucus plug going and cervix opening up perhaps?


----------



## trashit

well i am officially OVERDUE :|


----------



## aflight84

Morning girls, more arrivals and more of you overdue, sending you all the labour dust in the world!!
As much as I can't wait for tuesday I'm going to feel guilty for having mia early x


----------



## tiger

Hi girls :flower: 
Just letting you know, no baby for me yet :(
Was up for 6 n a half hours with contractions! No sleep at all, they started to become VERY regular, every 8min lasting about 55sec each time. I was soo excited yet in soooooo much pain. Then *Poof* they're gone!! i cried :( I was so convinced i would be holding my baby by now, just more dissapointment lol
Anyway had MW appt today and she said that it was a pretty good sign that things are underway n ready. She booked me a sweep for the 15th (41weeks exactly), but she said she is quite positive i wont make it that far, but cant tell me that 100% just in case. If sweep is ineffective then i will be booked in for induction 2 or 3 days later on the 17th or 18th (hope its 17th as its st patricks day n OH is slightly irish, so that would be cool :) ) also my nans bday is the 18th. Here's to hoping i dont make it that far. I really hope i dont, not sure if i can put up with too many more pains lol. Had ALOT of tightenings all of today, some a little painful but nothing compared to last night. Im also getting VERY strong stabbing pains down below, really feels like a knife is being shoved up there, its horrible!
MW tried playing the ' oh just bh's' card on me, and i told her that these were NO WAY ON EARTH BH'S. 
Anyway not much else to update, trying to keep my mind off things as ive been down lately, hoping if i do things all the time it will keep my mind of it! Spicy curry for dinner tonight, and lots n lots n lots of :sex: .... just thought id let you guys know lol.


----------



## tiger

Congratulations to Ajh72 on her new arrival :baby: :dance: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/287618-another-march-lamb-has-arrived.html
Another on March 1st. Have none been born since?


----------



## CocoaOne

Sounds like loads of you are on your way to meeting your LOs!


----------



## Tink1o5

im getting jealous. :( i wanna see my lil man too


----------



## girl friday

Well, today was supposed to be my last day at work. I've been ready to leave for a few days now as I've been feeling really crap - no energy, period pains, indegestion AND now I've just been really sick. 

I'm not going in to work, which means my leave now starts today instead of Monday. I just whish I'd been sick before I was up and showered!


----------



## Tink1o5

aww :hugs: sorry your feeling lousy Friday. :hugs: 
Hope you start to feel better soon. Just think your goin to have your LO soon and everything will start feeling better! :happydance:


----------



## Feltzy

Wow it looks like a few of you could be doing with some :dust: Good luck to you all hope you are holding your babies soon.

I went to see my m/w yesterday (for the first time in 3 weeks!) and she said babies head is way down and ready for action! I had a feeling he was because I was getting a lot of the pressure in my bum as well, so with that and my 'show' yesterday I was hoping something might happen, but nothing :cry: 

I've got a busy day today though, we're having the carpet fitted in the nursery and I'm going to get a 'big shop' to stock up, although I am a bit worried about my waters going or something whilst in the supermarket!


----------



## Tink1o5

Just an update for those of you who didnt know, but i was just browsing the teen pregnancy section and ANNAWRIGLEY is in labor.

Sending lots of quick and easy labor :dust: to her. :hugs:
cant wait to meet your little boy


----------



## girl friday

Well DH has just phoned on his way to work and a warning sign has come on on the dashboard of the car! Whilst I was on the phone to him it started beeping at him too! It's all we need! I am meant to be going to the midwife today and he was coming with me! I have no money for a taxi and the doctors a mile away, mainly uphill!


----------



## rwhite

Good luck Anna! :dust: xx


----------



## lynnikins

erised, it does sound like things are happening, id say its time to grab your notes and go do some shopping or do something where your on your feet alot


----------



## lynnikins

well i went back to bed last night at 4 am and managed to sleep till DH got up at half 6 then i kinda drifted for a bit till i got up with ds at 8,


----------



## mummydee

good luck to all the mummies who are either in labour or seem to be progressing that way!

we went out for chinese last night and I was up most of the night having a "clear out" so am trying to convince myself the chinky was fine and its a pre-labour clear out.... I can dream hey!


----------



## MiissMuffet

well since ive been sick ive been getting really strong BHs i started timing them they are regular and close together but then i stopped coz then i thought whats the point of timing BHs lol. when they happen i get lots of pressure "down there" whats all that about :shrugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> good luck to all the mummies who are either in labour or seem to be progressing that way!
> 
> we went out for chinese last night and I was up most of the night having a "clear out" so am trying to convince myself the chinky was fine and its a pre-labour clear out.... I can dream hey!

i had a huge water-fall-like clear out the other day but it didnt turn into anything :(


----------



## LankyDoodle

Chaos has had her baby this morning. I will leave her to let you know all the details when she is home if she chooses to. We're so proud of her and can't believe we went to bed last night expecting her to be in labour all day today and woke up to texts telling us the baby was here! Well done Chaos! xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats chaos , looking forward to your update


----------



## mummydee

awww congrats Chaos thats great news!!


----------



## mummydee

MiissMuffet said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all the mummies who are either in labour or seem to be progressing that way!
> 
> we went out for chinese last night and I was up most of the night having a "clear out" so am trying to convince myself the chinky was fine and its a pre-labour clear out.... I can dream hey!
> 
> i had a huge water-fall-like clear out the other day but it didnt turn into anything :(Click to expand...


oh bugger!!


----------



## girl friday

Sorry, TMI. Had a clearout this morning too along with the sickness. I really hope it is the start of something cos I am getting fed up of not being able to bend over, walk upstairs easily etc

On the plus side, DH managed to crawl to a garage with the car and they fixed the car there and then. Got a part sent over asap and everything so I will be going to the mw and I'll mention the symptoms I've been having.


----------



## Jadey121

Ive been having lots of clear outs but nothing comes of it. Same with BH's ive been getting really intense ones which usually fade away! This morning ive been to toilet again and now got a mild period pain in my left side which has been there for a while now - probs nothing though! I think my baby is going to stay put for a while longer yet although im really eager to meet him!


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats chaos!!! Oooh, and I'm in single digits today... 9 days :D

xx


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Choas!

I have been having regualr clear outs as well...keep hoping it is a sign!

Well, today is my due date!! Looks like I will be going over as well! I had a Dr appt this morning and as usual they hooked me up to the baby heart beat monitor and uterus contraction machine, baby is doing great and for once my uterus was actually doing something! Normally it is a line that wavers just a tiny bit but this morning there was all sorts of spikes even though I am not really feeling anything which is weird but hey, I'll take it, hopefully this is a sign that something maybe starting to happen, or just wishful thinking!

What is really strange as well is that I feel great today! normally when I come home from the Dr I am exhausted but I feel full of energy, put laundry on and sorted a few bits around the house, need to tackle the kitchen and bathrooms today.

Totally off topic but my GHDs died yesterday!! What bad timing, so today I am going to look into finding a pair here, I don't think they are sold in the shops here so will have to order on line...I am dreading washing my hair tomorrow as I am going to look like a scarecrow!!


----------



## Feltzy

Congratulations Chaos, happy due date Emskins!


----------



## lynnikins

im into single digits today too, well at least single digits till my EDD


----------



## starbucks101

Thanks for keeping us updated! Really really pleased for chaos! Cant wait to see her update :) xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

how u getting on starbucks? Any progress? x


----------



## trashit

mmm starbucks :D
how is everyone? having babies two weeks before probably :| :lol: x


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> mmm starbucks :D
> how is everyone? having babies two weeks before probably :| :lol: x

I wish :rofl: Think he's quite comfy in there as it is...cheeky shite.


----------



## trashit

:rofl: Cheeky shite is the best way of putting it. I've decided due dates are a pile of bollocks that none of us should be given, they should just say anytime around this time, and if it goes over this specific date then we'll step in! x


----------



## rwhite

trashit said:


> :rofl: Cheeky shite is the best way of putting it. I've decided due dates are a pile of bollocks that none of us should be given, they should just say anytime around this time, and if it goes over this specific date then we'll step in! x

Cheeky shite is almost too polite a description, I say :thumbup: Especially in your case! He's trying to grow into a whopper on you..

That would be good, but then we'd be waiting til that date! There should just be a surefire way of starting labour when appropriate :haha: Or we could at least have a little timer that goes ding when baby is ready to come out :rofl: I think I could settle for that..


----------



## jj-rabbit

Well done Chaos!! x 

Emskins - happy due date hun x

Wow i'm having a propery lazy day today, still not even dressed! Probably my last day like this so i'm not feeling too guilty. It's so sunny and lovely out, think i'm going to get some washing done and get it out on the line, then i may walk the dogs, once dressed.

Jeez this is the third day i've got like period pains really low down, is this just LO engaging? :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

rwhite said:


> ...is my midwife crazy? Just noticed she's put down our next appointment for the 15th - 2 days before my EDD! :wacko: And that's my revised EDD, too! A day after my original EDD (14/03/2010). Plus I have to go and see her :dohh: It's 40min away from home...
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> I am finally getting some pressure down there, probably still faaar away from anything serious to happen.
> 
> Is it normal to feel pressure more towards your butt (bubs is back to back)? Also do they always go quiet before labor?
> 
> :shrug: Not too sure sorry hun, but pressure of any kind sounds promising!! Hope he comes on his own, soon!Click to expand...

Nope she isnt crazy, my appointment was at 38+1 and then not again until 40+1... quite normal in regular low risk pregnancies.


----------



## trashit

rwhite said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Cheeky shite is the best way of putting it. I've decided due dates are a pile of bollocks that none of us should be given, they should just say anytime around this time, and if it goes over this specific date then we'll step in! x
> 
> Cheeky shite is almost too polite a description, I say :thumbup: Especially in your case! He's trying to grow into a whopper on you..
> 
> That would be good, but then we'd be waiting til that date! There should just be a surefire way of starting labour when appropriate :haha: Or we could at least have a little timer that goes ding when baby is ready to come out :rofl: I think I could settle for that..Click to expand...

well i guess thats true... 
i like the idea of the timer! :rofl: then having a baby could be just like a microwave with a 9 month meal cooking! how awesome?! 
I think he's trying to turn into the dinosaur in my siggy!


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> Nope she isnt crazy, my appointment was at 38+1 and then not again until 40+1... quite normal in regular low risk pregnancies.

:shock: I hope you have a safe way of getting to your appointment hun, it's such a hassle isn't it x I hate getting public transport but have no other choice because I don't have my license (I can drive, just haven't got the license so prob shouldn't risk it!) and OH is at work..



trashit said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Cheeky shite is the best way of putting it. I've decided due dates are a pile of bollocks that none of us should be given, they should just say anytime around this time, and if it goes over this specific date then we'll step in! x
> 
> Cheeky shite is almost too polite a description, I say :thumbup: Especially in your case! He's trying to grow into a whopper on you..
> 
> That would be good, but then we'd be waiting til that date! There should just be a surefire way of starting labour when appropriate :haha: Or we could at least have a little timer that goes ding when baby is ready to come out :rofl: I think I could settle for that..Click to expand...
> 
> well i guess thats true...
> i like the idea of the timer! :rofl: then having a baby could be just like a microwave with a 9 month meal cooking! how awesome?!
> I think he's trying to turn into the dinosaur in my siggy!Click to expand...

:haha: I hope that's not the case - bfing's definitely off the agenda if he comes out with teeth like those!! :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Congrats to the 2 new mummies. And good luck to any in labour! Even though the jealousy is kicking is strongly lol I was just sat here reading the leaflet they gave me about induction and i am dreading it. I am so glad i still have 9 days to have things start normally because i realllllllly want a natural birth and no induction. I agree about the due date meaning nothing, all it seems to do is make everyone around me freak out and feel sorry for me and i am ONLY 3 days over. Like people expect babies on their due date. My husband and i are getting pretty fed up, so much freaking interest all of a sudden from loads of people who never really asked how i was getting on before. Rant over


----------



## MiissMuffet

my next appointment is at 39 weeks then the next will be 40 weeks. i see her every thursday. i like thursdays coz its exactly my turn over day lol.

She keeps asking me if i want to go by my original date which is the 11th so that would mean i would be 39 weeks now, as tempting as that is its prob best not to as i would be more disapointed going over when i could perhaps be going earlier.

Rwhite- its late what r u doing up? is your OH up? mines not hes asleep on the couch ill wake him up soon :haha:


----------



## trashit

Thursday's my turn over day too as its the day i go up a week 
we don't see mw weekly here though, its every 3 weeks so im seeing her today first time since 37 weeks :|

Never thought about the teeth matter.... Ok so the size of the dinosaur but none of its features ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

hehe xept thats friday here. if u moved to nz u would be due a day sooner :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have added chaos's baby to the list but I dont see Ajh72 on the list. Either I am blind or she never was in this thread. Does anyone know what date she was due and what team she was on (pink or yellow) so I can add her to the list along side the babys birth info?


----------



## Emskins

I just made an appointment with my MW for Sunday morning, I feel kinda quilty that it is a Sunday but like she said, this is her job and she is not available Mon or Tue to see me. I then see my Dr on Wed for a check up. Of course I am hoping I don't have either of these appointments as I am hoping baby will hurry up and make an appearance or at least start to make an appearance ASAP!

I have to take trams to all my appointments as well, hoping nothing embarrasing happens to or from any of these appointments over the next few days! It is quite tiring getting public transport around, especially getting to my MW appointments as the bus only runs M-F so on Sunday I will have to take the tram and then a good 15 min walk which in theory will be good for me but right now I am walking soo slow because of my back and all the pressure baby is putting on me...maybe I will go into labour on the way to the hospital!

Still can't believe it is my due date today, this day always seemed so impossibly distant and now it is half over!


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> I have added chaos's baby to the list but I dont see Ajh72 on the list. Either I am blind or she never was in this thread. Does anyone know what date she was due and what team she was on (pink or yellow) so I can add her to the list along side the babys birth info?

I have never heard of Ajh72 before i dont have a clue who she is lol.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i just had a look i dont think she on the list. I dont see anna wrigley either, was she not part of this thread?


----------



## girl friday

I think she was team yellow and due just after me? (19th ish?)


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> I have added chaos's baby to the list but I dont see Ajh72 on the list. Either I am blind or she never was in this thread. Does anyone know what date she was due and what team she was on (pink or yellow) so I can add her to the list along side the babys birth info?

I think I saw her on there! Under the 19th xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Emskins said:


> I just made an appointment with my MW for Sunday morning, I feel kinda quilty that it is a Sunday but like she said, this is her job and she is not available Mon or Tue to see me. I then see my Dr on Wed for a check up. Of course I am hoping I don't have either of these appointments as I am hoping baby will hurry up and make an appearance or at least start to make an appearance ASAP!
> 
> I have to take trams to all my appointments as well, hoping nothing embarrasing happens to or from any of these appointments over the next few days! It is quite tiring getting public transport around, especially getting to my MW appointments as the bus only runs M-F so on Sunday I will have to take the tram and then a good 15 min walk which in theory will be good for me but right now I am walking soo slow because of my back and all the pressure baby is putting on me...maybe I will go into labour on the way to the hospital!
> 
> *Still can't believe it is my due date today, this day always seemed so impossibly distant and now it is half over*!

I know! That is how i felt. Seeing March 2nd on the calendar and stuff felt somehow special because that is the date that was in my head for so long even though i knew that logically that wouldnt be the day he was born. Then it passed and each day seems so unspecial even though i wake up every morning thinking "today is march _ and it could go down in history as his birthday"


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> Rwhite- its late what r u doing up? is your OH up? mines not hes asleep on the couch ill wake him up soon :haha:

Just bumming around really lol it is Friday after all :winkwink: Just had my brother and his girlfriend around...Tom would NOT stop farting :grr: Long story, I swear he has a problem. He's just gone to bed though and I'm thinking about going too if I can be arsed.

Aww go tuck him in then! :haha: You must have a comfy couch


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thanks rwhite, i must be blind! lol


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> thanks rwhite, i must be blind! lol

It's okay, I would've been lost with that one too if it wasn't for the trusty CTRL+F :haha: x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh i never knew about that... i will use that in the future, i usually have to search the list like 3 times lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg its there? i must be blind too lol!! whats ctr+f?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

it seems to search for a certain word on the page.


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh i c what that is now lol OH uses it all the time to find game cheats (or as he calls them- game enhancements) :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i never heard of anna wrigley either btw :shrug:


----------



## lanaross

I am fashionably late to sign up :blush: I kind of thought I might end up with the premie, but survived till full term :) Lindsey, could you add me please: EDD 26th of March and it's a girl! :) Now watch I'll end up in April after all this bed rest :)


----------



## lynnikins

at least im assured of a March baby thats definate as even if they didnt induce me till the 28th then i would have had a c-section before it go to april if the induction failed


----------



## Feltzy

Hi lanaross, and congratulations on reaching full term!


----------



## trashit

Anna's a regular on the teen forum :D


----------



## JessiHD

Ok, I am now officially ready. Sprinkle me with labour dust ladies!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Overdue day 2 - Boooooooorrreeeedddd!!! Come on out baby! Really dont want to wait till wednesday for this induction, its scaring me.
Really wish I didnt have this damn SPD and then I could go for a walk round the block to try and get things going...Bed Rest Sucks! x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

welcome lanaross! It felt strange adding a bump to the list, lately i have been taking off bumps and adding babies lol


----------



## trashit

i gotta say that as much as i can imagine you want bubs here naturally, an induction on mothers day is pretty awesome!


----------



## lanaross

DueMarch2nd said:


> welcome lanaross! It felt strange adding a bump to the list, lately i have been taking off bumps and adding babies lol

lol I am late to my own party!!! Let's hope this little bundle of joy won't take after me :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

trashit said:


> i gotta say that as much as i can imagine you want bubs here naturally, an induction on mothers day is pretty awesome!

I figure it is only awesome if he arrives on mothers day but if the labour takes longer (probably would) then all i have done was spend mothers day in hospital :(


----------



## bigbloomerz

DueMarch2nd said:


> i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!

I'm so tempted to ring them and ask for them to wait till the friday just so it gives her a few more days to come out by herself! xx


----------



## lizzieandzara

Oohh i did not know there was a list... can I be added? Im due 22nd March and its a girl :)
Can't believe there are 27 march babies already!! x


----------



## jj-rabbit

DueMarch2nd said:


> i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!

ahh my hospital must be crap, i've never been given an induction leaflet! How many days do they give induction before they do a c-section? Just wondered when LO will defo be here by,i'm thinking i go in next Fri and by the Sun or Mon hopefully i will know he will defo be here by the. OMG this is our last weekend just me and hubby x x


----------



## Seity

Quick update - my extremely impatient little man was not going to wait any longer. I had an extremely fast labor and birth and he arrived March 4 at 7:26 pm. I went home from work at 2 and straight to the hospital where he came only 5 hours later.


----------



## jj-rabbit

Seity said:


> Quick update - my extremely impatient little man was not going to wait any longer. I had an extremely fast labor and birth and he arrived March 4 at 7:26 pm. I went home from work at 2 and straight to the hospital where he came only 5 hours later.

Wow Seity!!! Huge congratulations x x so funny when you were sooo relaxed about him not arriving yet. Ahh can't wait to see pics and hear your full birth story, well done :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww Congrats Seity! :) xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bigbloomerz said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!
> 
> I'm so tempted to ring them and ask for them to wait till the friday just so it gives her a few more days to come out by herself! xxClick to expand...

I have a second attempt at a sweep on wednesday when i will be 40+8 so i am hoping my cervix is in a better position if i havent had baby yet, that is. And that is 4 days before my induction so i hope if i am still pregnant that will get him out. You can always request a later induction date and/or another sweep. The reason my sweep is as far away as wednesday is that I have a team of mws that work outta my GP and the days they are there is wednesdays. But remember, it is your pregnancy and your labour so if you are happy to wait on LO coming then they need to respect that. Just be sure to say far enough in advance so there is an appointment open :flower:


----------



## greenlady

WOW congratulations Seity! :happydance: glad to hear it was over swiftly and can't wait to see pics! that's amazing you were so adamant you weren't ready for him. :dohh:

Congrats to the other new March mummies the tally is already so high!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jj-rabbit said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!
> 
> ahh my hospital must be crap, i've never been given an induction leaflet! How many days do they give induction before they do a c-section? Just wondered when LO will defo be here by,i'm thinking i go in next Fri and by the Sun or Mon hopefully i will know he will defo be here by the. OMG this is our last weekend just me and hubby x xClick to expand...

My leaflet says induction can last up to 4-5 days in extreme cases but the doc checks you everyday and you will have the option to give up and go c section any day.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

huge congrats seity!


----------



## jj-rabbit

DueMarch2nd said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!
> 
> ahh my hospital must be crap, i've never been given an induction leaflet! How many days do they give induction before they do a c-section? Just wondered when LO will defo be here by,i'm thinking i go in next Fri and by the Sun or Mon hopefully i will know he will defo be here by the. OMG this is our last weekend just me and hubby x xClick to expand...
> 
> My leaflet says induction can last up to 4-5 days in extreme cases but the doc checks you everyday and you will have the option to give up and go c section any day.Click to expand...

I have this feeling that my LO is going to take the maximum time it takes, just know he is a little monkey! Oh i didn't know you could opt for a c-section, not that i fancy that, but i suppose it depends how the induction is going and how tired i am and in how much pain i'm in. I really want him to come naturally too, but as i'm being induced a few days before his due date i just can't see this happening xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lizzieandzara said:


> Oohh i did not know there was a list... can I be added? Im due 22nd March and its a girl :)
> Can't believe there are 27 march babies already!! x

Hi hun! I already added you to the list ages ago lol blame it on the pregnancy brain! You were in black on the 22nd as you never told us what you were expecting so you were an "unspecified bump colour" I have changed it to team pink :flower: Welcome back i suppose! haha


----------



## CocoaOne

DM2 is going to poke your eyes out Seity! :haha:

Congratulations! I think you officially had the world's easiest pregnancy and labour! How much did he weigh? I hope your hubby is manically getting everything ready for the two of you to return home x :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jj-rabbit said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> i know how you feel bb, i was reading the leaflet about induction today and i really dont wanna be induced. But lets hope our LOs come out sooner. You are due for induction 4 days before me so good luck!
> 
> ahh my hospital must be crap, i've never been given an induction leaflet! How many days do they give induction before they do a c-section? Just wondered when LO will defo be here by,i'm thinking i go in next Fri and by the Sun or Mon hopefully i will know he will defo be here by the. OMG this is our last weekend just me and hubby x xClick to expand...
> 
> My leaflet says induction can last up to 4-5 days in extreme cases but the doc checks you everyday and you will have the option to give up and go c section any day.Click to expand...
> 
> I have this feeling that my LO is going to take the maximum time it takes, just know he is a little monkey! Oh i didn't know you could opt for a c-section, not that i fancy that, but i suppose it depends how the induction is going and how tired i am and in how much pain i'm in. I really want him to come naturally too, but as i'm being induced a few days before his due date i just can't see this happening xxClick to expand...

why are you being induced early if you dont mind me asking?
You always have the option to accept or decline anything. Because as i said to bigbloomers, it is your pregnancy/labour so they can only advise and cant do anything you dont want. You have to approve everything. Even before my sweep, I was half naked on the table and she even had to ask if i was happy for her to do it lol It is best they do what you are happy/comfortable with. That is unless you are going against medical advice that would save you or the babies life, but of course that would be :wacko: 
Did you watch one born every minute? The lady on there had been being induced for 4 days and FINALLY went for a c section because she was still only like 1cm dilated and the mws said she was strong because many women would have chosen c section days earlier.


----------



## julchen_79

WOW!!! I love getting up in the morning catching up with the thread while having a mug of coffee. Although these days everytime I wake up and nothing has happened, I feel cheated...almost like you wait for Santa Claus and then in the morning you realize he still did not make it :rofl: 

Congratulations to all the new mommies, "Due daters", "Full termers" and lots of labour dust to the ladies where things have started. :hugs: :hugs:

Seity, that is one impressive fast birth. Can't wait to see pictures and read more about it. 

Hope everyone is well...I am going to try and get this baby out today, although I have no clue how :shrug: :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CocoaOne said:


> DM2 is going to poke your eyes out Seity! :haha:

:haha: I am fine! A bit jealous but how can i not be happy for her, she just became a mommy :)


----------



## jj-rabbit

There inducing me because of high blood pressure, it went stupidly high and now on tablets to control it and they said they won't let me go overdue because of it. 
I'm such a wimp and i haven't watched one born evey minute as i was scared of seeing things and scaring myself! :haha: poor woman 4 days and only 1cm, thats rough going. I suppose we won't know how we will feel until it's actually happening but i can see if it was heading for 4 days i would be seriously fed up x x


----------



## bigbloomerz

My MW told me on wednesday that when go in for induction you are given a pessary and its left in for 24 hours, if it doesnt work you have to wait 24 hours before they will give you another one, so if it doesnt work for me on wednesday I have to wait till Friday for another pessary, and apparently they will give you it up to 3 times for a 1st baby.

All so confusing, why cant these babies just come out when they are supposed to! xx


----------



## Emskins

Seity said:


> Quick update - my extremely impatient little man was not going to wait any longer. I had an extremely fast labor and birth and he arrived March 4 at 7:26 pm. I went home from work at 2 and straight to the hospital where he came only 5 hours later.

Holy crap Seity!! Congrats on your arrival, I hope I have a nice story like that to share! Enjoy your little one and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lanaross

wow SEITY!!!! Goodness congratulations girl!!! So happy for you and your little man! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bigbloomerz said:


> My MW told me on wednesday that when go in for induction you are given a pessary and its left in for 24 hours, if it doesnt work you have to wait 24 hours before they will give you another one, so if it doesnt work for me on wednesday I have to wait till Friday for another pessary, and apparently they will give you it up to 3 times for a 1st baby.
> 
> All so confusing, why cant these babies just come out when they are supposed to! xx

Yeah but that is only one way of inducing you. It is used when your cervix is found to be less favourable. It basically prepares your cervix for induction called "priming". But when the cervix is more favourable they just use the gel which sometimes only one dose is needed but they will give another after 6 hours and some women will require further gel the next day. "If your labour has not started after the first day with either the gel or pessary a doctor or midwife will examine you internally the next morning. You may need more prostaglandins (thats the pessary) or it may be possible to break your waters" Sometimes breaking the waters is all they need to do if for example you go in and they examine you and you are dilated and effaced then they will break your waters and see if that starts labour. 

I am not a know-it-all, i am just reading what the leaflet says :haha:


----------



## julchen_79

bigbloomerz said:


> My MW told me on wednesday that when go in for induction you are given a pessary and its left in for 24 hours, if it doesnt work you have to wait 24 hours before they will give you another one, so if it doesnt work for me on wednesday I have to wait till Friday for another pessary, and apparently they will give you it up to 3 times for a 1st baby.
> 
> All so confusing, why cant these babies just come out when they are supposed to! xx

I my case the doctor will do an internal on Tuesday and see how "ripe" my cervix is. If it is favorable he willput me on the drip on Wednesday - meaning I will stay in the hospital and most likely have LO that day. If my cervix still refuses to be anywhere near labor they will give me a pessary (to help ripen cervix) and then monitor me for two hours at the hospital to make sure LO is fine. Then I would get to go home and if nothing happens within 24 hours we start the whole thing over. So I guess I will know for sure on Tuesday.


----------



## bigbloomerz

God I hope I only need my waters breaking then lol xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bigbloomerz said:


> God I hope I only need my waters breaking then lol xx

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck julchen... if you need it that is. Hopefully LO comes before that.


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> good luck julchen... if you need it that is. Hopefully LO comes before that.

My OH is making fun of me, saying the baby is scared of the snorring dragon in our bed...which would be me. Last night I woke myself up snorring :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> good luck julchen... if you need it that is. Hopefully LO comes before that.
> 
> My OH is making fun of me, saying the baby is scared of the snorring dragon in our bed...which would be me. Last night I woke myself up snorring :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Kel127

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> good luck julchen... if you need it that is. Hopefully LO comes before that.
> 
> My OH is making fun of me, saying the baby is scared of the snorring dragon in our bed...which would be me. Last night I woke myself up snorring :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol!!! My husband woke me up the other night, and told me I had to wait till he feel asleep, because my snoring was keeping him awake! :haha:
I am having alot of pain and pressure in my hips, but baby still hasn't dropped. I'm still hoping that he comes naturally this weekend, because I am scared of induction as well. 

Congrats Seity!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your baby boy!!!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

OMG Seity, thats unbelievable! Big congrats to you and all the other new lambs! Im stunned, this pregnancy malarky is so unpredictable :)


----------



## Feltzy

Congratulations Seity xx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats seity that was fast

ive spent the afternoon napping with ds trying to catch up on my sleep from last night, my cheek is swollen a bit and i cant smile properly caus it hurts caus of this stupid toothache so may well go into A&E tonight , when my sister had a tooth do this when she was 9 they kept her in hospital on IV antibiotics overnight and got an emergancy hospital dental surgeon to deal with it the next day, i cant go to my own dentist till tuesday as i cant drive at the moment and even if i could id have nobody to watch ds and i will need DH will me for support caus i have a phobia of the dentist


----------



## JessiHD

Last day at work today, I feel sad to leave all my lovely work mates...


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> I am having alot of pain and pressure in my hips, but baby still hasn't dropped. I'm still hoping that he comes naturally this weekend, because I am scared of induction as well.

Kel, my little guy has not dropped yet either...I don't even feel any kind of pains...a bit pressure but that is it. 



lynnikins said:


> ive spent the afternoon napping with ds trying to catch up on my sleep from last night, my cheek is swollen a bit and i cant smile properly caus it hurts caus of this stupid toothache so may well go into A&E tonight , when my sister had a tooth do this when she was 9 they kept her in hospital on IV antibiotics overnight and got an emergancy hospital dental surgeon to deal with it the next day, i cant go to my own dentist till tuesday as i cant drive at the moment and even if i could id have nobody to watch ds and i will need DH will me for support caus i have a phobia of the dentist

Oh no, lynnikins I really hope that tooth ache just goes away...at least until after you had your little one, then it might be easier to deal with it.


----------



## julchen_79

JessiHD said:


> Last day at work today, I feel sad to leave all my lovely work mates...

It will feel really weird the first few days...but before you know it you will enjoy not having to go to work.


----------



## lynnikins

i am thinking that i should be calling a friend to see if they can come be here after ds is asleep so dh can take me down to a&e tonight and thinking of putting together an overnight bag for me in case, 
DH has a big day tomorrow though which i dont want to get in the way of as its not something that can easily be rebooked.


----------



## Emskins

good luck with that toothache lynnikins, hope you can get it sorted.

Jessie, as Julchen said after a day or so you will be loving it! You will probably find that you are busy getting ready for baby to come anyway! I still phone one or 2 colleagues who were more like friends for the odd chat as I was sighned off about 5 weeks ago (I think, I can't even remember now!) and sometimes feel a bit bored now as I am pretty much ready for baby to arrive...c'mon baby!


----------



## mummydee

congratualtions seity thats amazing!


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> i am thinking that i should be calling a friend to see if they can come be here after ds is asleep so dh can take me down to a&e tonight and thinking of putting together an overnight bag for me in case,
> DH has a big day tomorrow though which i dont want to get in the way of as its not something that can easily be rebooked.

I defo would hun, you need it sorting xx


----------



## enola

Congratulations Seity! :dance:

Hope you get your tooth sorted, lynnikins, what a horrible thing to have to go through on top of late pregnancy aches and pains :hugs:

Is anyone else feeling really nauseous and just like they've been hit like a bus at random points? I feel fine and full of energy some times during the day and then this at other times :( 
Also, does this sound like spd or something else to anyone: constant lower back pain, and then random tightenings throughout the day that sort of go round my bump as if someone is squeezing me from the back, and shooting pains in the lady area and top of legs, some of which take my breath??? :shrug:
Baffled and haven't got the midwife til next week, and am a total weirdo about not wanting to ring and bother people :wacko:

Hope everyone is OK? I really really feel for you ladies who are overdue, I'm already so impatient and I'm not even technically 'there' yet.
x


----------



## JessiHD

enola said:


> Congratulations Seity! :dance:
> 
> Hope you get your tooth sorted, lynnikins, what a horrible thing to have to go through on top of late pregnancy aches and pains :hugs:
> 
> Is anyone else feeling really nauseous and just like they've been hit like a bus at random points? I feel fine and full of energy some times during the day and then this at other times :(
> Also, does this sound like spd or something else to anyone: constant lower back pain, and then random tightenings throughout the day that sort of go round my bump as if someone is squeezing me from the back, and shooting pains in the lady area and top of legs, some of which take my breath??? :shrug:
> Baffled and haven't got the midwife til next week, and am a total weirdo about not wanting to ring and bother people :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is OK? I really really feel for you ladies who are overdue, I'm already so impatient and I'm not even technically 'there' yet.
> x

I have it, I suspect it is just the joys of pre-labour!


----------



## starbucks101

WOW Congrats Seity!! Thats great, Can't wait to see the pics! 

Well L/O is being a very cheeky little monkey! All contractions stopped last night & none since, I was up the hospital seeing my consultant today, so got to have a trace & another scan, She's perfectly happy where she is and has now un-engaged! Little Bugger! 

I have yet another UTI & what the doc thinks is thrush :( so anti-biotics and creams etc to enjoy for the next week! I constantly get UTI's during pregnancy it sucks... I havent had sex in months now so i have no idea why i pick them up so much! 

I have to go back up the hospital next Thursday so i will be 40+2 to see how we are getting on, Hopefully the consultant will pull the induction date forward to that friday if she's not made an appearance already! 

I'm also due to see the midwife next thursday for a sweep so how i'll fit it all in in one day im not sure!


----------



## Feltzy

Poor you, UTI's suck! I haven't had any with this pregnancy but had them constantly with my first. When I went for the due date appt at the hospital they booked me in for an induction the next day because they said they don't like women who suffer recurrent UTI's to go too far over. So fingers crossed they might say the same to you? Good luck


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations to the new moms and their babies! I swear there are new birth announcements for the March lambs every time I log in! 

And congrats to the full termers and good luck to all the ladies who have gone past their due dates. Hopefully LO's won't keep you all waiting very long!

Had my MW appt this morning and all is well. Had my GBS swab today and have an appt booked for 3/18 and 3/31. Hopefully I won't make it to the 3/31 appt cause that will mean I'm overdue! I will be having a cervical check on 3/18 to check for any dilation so FX'd something's happening by then. 

Hoping to come back and find that more March lambs have made their appearance! :hugs:


----------



## JessiHD

What's a GBS swab?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats Seity!!!

Oh my goodness i dont know what happened this morning. Last night I was getting strong BH regularly for hours and i went to bed as usual. woke up to to some intense pain omg! This just laughed at the cramps i had last week! They came on like BHs but they were intense as period pains (ive been feeling period like pains but oh my goodness these were double over period pains) squeezing the life out of my tummy and my back like there was a band around me and some1 was pulling the string making it tighter, and then sending wee cramps down the tops of my legs. I had to go toilet but i had to wait till in between to get up i seriously thought i was in labour!! When i got back in bed i had some codiene there was no way sleeping like that, and the thing that made me think no i'm not in labour was one of them came and didnt go away it was constant for minutes!! I didnt know what to do! 4 hours later i woke up still having these i had some panadol and went for another sleep, now i'm up still havning these but they dont hurt as much. i'm sick of all this teasing! y can't i just wake up in labour and have her 6 hours later like a lot of people lol!!!


----------



## Mendy

JessiHD said:


> What's a GBS swab?

It's called Group Strep B, and they swab your rectum and vagina to see if you test positive for this bacteria. If you do, when you go in to give birth they will put you on antibiotics so you won't pass this on to the baby. While a lot of adults have this bacteria, it's not harmful to us, but it can be harmful to the baby.


----------



## Tink1o5

UPDATE:
ANNAWRIGLEY aka ANNA has had baby Noah!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

CONGRATS on your little boy anna! :) :hugs:
Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## tiger

Missmuffet - that sucks!Your little girl really likes to tease u doesnt she? i thinkmy boy is the same ! Ive been aving cramps for 3 days now, n those sharp stabbing pains really bad, getting worse every day. n i lookfunny walking because of the pressure down there lol, so im trying to reassure myself it really shouldnt be much longer, unless im one of those women who are in labour for a week !eeek hope not lol .
I dont plan on making it to my sweep lol


----------



## mummydee

congrats to Anna on her little boy!


MM - you really are being messed about by your little one hey - how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats Anna!

MissMuffet- is your LO back-to-back? That can make labour a really drawn out process. I hope she gets a shifty on soon for you x :hugs:

I'm still pretty much the same- achey pelvis and that's about it! OH has booked the week off work before LO is due to get some rest and have some 'us' time- he nearly had a breakdown when I said I'm fully cooked from tomorrow and she could arrive before then! :haha: Told him not to worry, I'm convinced she'll be late. 

Lots of labour dust to all that want and need it x


----------



## lynnikins

Andi I do hope that girl stops teasing you and just arrives already

I didnt head to a&e or the dentist yesterday the co-codamol that dh came home with allowed me to eat dinner and didnt need to take any more till nearly 2am this mroning and not taken any since i got up, got a puffy cheek but with the pain now under control i'll make it to my appointment on tuesday unless the swelling gets worse then i'll do something about it.

It doesnt feel like the weekend today with DH out till after 6pm again, then he is supposed to be doing social support tonight from 10-4 which is where he basicly wonders around downtown helping out drunk people, they give out flipflops to the girls who take their shoes off and put people in taxis and give out little things to stop people spiking your drink.
So DH will be tired and useless tomorrow morning when it comes to helping with DS so im guessing i dont get a weekend lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

CocoaOne said:


> Congrats Anna!
> 
> MissMuffet-*is your LO back-to-back?*That can make labour a really drawn out process. I hope she gets a shifty on soon for you x :hugs:
> 
> I'm still pretty much the same- achey pelvis and that's about it! OH has booked the week off work before LO is due to get some rest and have some 'us' time- he nearly had a breakdown when I said I'm fully cooked from tomorrow and she could arrive before then! :haha: Told him not to worry, I'm convinced she'll be late.
> 
> Lots of labour dust to all that want and need it x

she was anterior since 28 weeks at least then on thursday m/w said she has turned around, so yep she is now back to back :(


----------



## lynnikins

aww poor you with lo being b2b that wont make it easier, id suguest you start crawling everywhere hun


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> aww poor you with lo being b2b that wont make it easier, id suguest you start crawling everywhere hun

i tried, i can but i have spd and it hurts :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

if you can then sit on a chair where you can have you kneeds lower than your hips and lean forward ( birthing balls are great for this ) normally without spd then sitting backwards on a chair with one leg each side works but with spd its not so possible,


----------



## MiissMuffet

As much as i'm totally over being pregnant right now i will miss it, it's such a lovely exciting time and as much as i want it over i will miss my bump and the uniqueness of growing your baby, your baby is inside you and no1 else can share that and know exactly how special and unique it is. i guess it's the next step in the journey, this is what we have all been waiting for, this long time, and it is almost over! I hope we still get some time to catch up with each other on here. I know i won't have all the time in the world but I will definatley still make an effort to catch up, there are some amazing ladies on here, I really don't know how i would have gone through this without you! :hugs:

Just me having my wee moment, it just kinda occured to me my life is about to change dramatically, so just basking in my very last pregnant moment :)

x


----------



## lynnikins

aww thats sweet hun, your life will be changing heaps, everyone tells me its easier to go from 1 child to 2 than None to 1 and i fully get why lol caus my life is already all about doing a feed. change, sleep routine anyway


----------



## Emskins

well ladies, I am officially over due now! I think this baby has inherited my OHs late gene, he is always late, even to our first few dates and I am always early so between us we usually get to places on time however I think LO might be taking after him right now!

Congrats to Anna on her arrival.

Lynnikins, I am gld you have your toothache under control, hopefully Tuesday will come quickly for you.

MM, I hope your little one chills out or comes out for you!

It is snowing here today, looks soo pretty. It seems a fitting day for baby to arrive as I love the snow soo much and I bet the hospital grounds look lovely covered in snow from the delivery rooms, it would def help to chill me out loads to look out the window and see snow...wishful thinking again I think

Hope you are all having a good saturday


----------



## MiissMuffet

I havnt felt her move very much today she has been really quiet!


----------



## lynnikins

well keep an eye on that Andi make sure shes still moving pletny its probably just the contractions have worn her out, 
oh goodness ive been up less than 3 hours and my body is begging for bed already arrrgh,


----------



## MiissMuffet

aww no chance of having a sneaky nap?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I was having those intense pains you talk about too missmuffet... yesterday in B&Q. I was only sure it wasnt labour because it built and built but didint come and go if that makes sense. It lasted while in homebase and tesco too and by the time we got home had decreased to a dull ache that did come and go but it was hard to tell if it was regular and then went away completely. That whole experience made me sooooo fed up. I have been saying even before i went overdue that 3-4 days overdue is nothing. And i still think that but now i am 4 days over and it is just so disheartening everytime i think labour is near and it is nothing. I said at the beginning of the week... talk to me about being frustrated at the weekend.... well GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR! I seriously dont think it would be so bad if i hadnt had that yesterday. And a lot of the birth stories do tend to say they had no idea and then 6 hours later i had my baby. So i dont know what to think anymore. I was optimistic yesterday and said to hubby that i reckon i wont make my sweep wednesday and if i had to guess Id be in labour by monday night because i have been getting those effacement pains very sore the last 2 days but now i think i will make my sweep, i will make my induction... and not have an easy time of that either. I just completely cannot imagine going into labour anymore. All these false hopes have made me so disheartened, i just cant picture it anymore.


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> I was having those intense pains you talk about too missmuffet... yesterday in B&Q. I was only sure it wasnt labour because it built and built but didint come and go if that makes sense. It lasted while in homebase and tesco too and by the time we got home had decreased to a dull ache that did come and go but it was hard to tell if it was regular and then went away completely. That whole experience made me sooooo fed up. I have been saying even before i went overdue that 3-4 days overdue is nothing. And i still think that but now i am 4 days over and it is just so disheartening everytime i think labour is near and it is nothing. I said at the beginning of the week... talk to me about being frustrated at the weekend.... well GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR! I seriously dont think it would be so bad if i hadnt had that yesterday. *And a lot of the birth stories do tend to say they had no idea and then 6 hours later i had my baby. So i dont know what to think anymore.* I was optimistic yesterday and said to hubby that i reckon i wont make my sweep wednesday and if i had to guess Id be in labour by monday night because i have been getting those effacement pains very sore the last 2 days but now i think i will make my sweep, i will make my induction... and not have an easy time of that either. I just completely cannot imagine going into labour anymore. All these false hopes have made me so disheartened, i just cant picture it anymore.

I think like that 2! How come all these ladies dont get any pains or anything and then wham in labour but then some of us get tons of false labor pains, it's funny as to how each person is different!


----------



## MiissMuffet

has anyone heard from RWhite and trashit? havn't seen them around for awhile!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> has anyone heard from RWhite and trashit? havn't seen them around for awhile!

:wave: I'm here!! Just been out most of the day lol so unable to log on until then. Replied to you on facebook too x Congrats Seity!! x :hugs:


----------



## tiger

Hi guys, I have a pretty odd n embarassing question... So OH n I were having a "play" :blush: n next minute he jumped n said he could feel bubs head with his fingers on the inside!!! So I figured this is Either a) really good because my cervix (or whatever the piece of skin is) is really thin? Or b) really bad n not meant to happen. Any ideas?????? :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

how could he know that? :shrug:


----------



## tiger

He said it was definately his head! Said it was hard n roundish (but couldn't feel how big or anything) n it doesn't usually feel like that. I was like oh my gosh really? R u sure? N he said he was positive :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i wouldnt let my OH stick his fingers there right now lol i feel so unsexy :(


----------



## mummydee

dont know if you have seen but Amy aka BigBloomerz is on her way to hospital as her waters have broke!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> dont know if you have seen but Amy aka BigBloomerz is on her way to hospital as her waters have broke!!

Yeh I just seen that! How exciting!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah that was the first thread i saw when i logged on. At first i was like FFS! Because i assumed we were in the same overdue situation But now I realise it gives me hope because her cervix was too high to do a sweep on wednesday, same exact situation as me. Her LO wasnt engaged i dont think (mine was 2/5) so it just shows that no matter what you think, labour can happen at any time :) I really hope all is well with her and cant wait to see piccies!


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> Yeah that was the first thread i saw when i logged on. At first i was like FFS! Because i assumed we were in the same overdue situation But now I realise it gives me hope because her cervix was too high to do a sweep on wednesday, same exact situation as me. Her LO wasnt engaged i dont think (mine was 2/5) so it just shows that no matter what you think, labour can happen at any time :) I really hope all is well with her and cant wait to see piccies!

yea i always thought you have to be somewhat ready, like effaced and dilated for things like contractions and broken waters- but apparently not! 

How dilated and effaced do you have to be for your waters to break?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

She will be only the 2nd lamb to NOT have their baby early...chaos was the other. Well, that we know of. I wonder how many others that were due on the 2nd are still here? I know bigb wasnt due the second but it is just that i feel like i am the most overdue one of the march lambs. 

By the way, when is the last time we heard from erised. With the way things are going, she will have had her LO. These march babies are either early or very close to being on time so far... except mine.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont know missmuffet :shrug:


----------



## CocoaOne

tiger said:


> He said it was definately his head! Said it was hard n roundish (but couldn't feel how big or anything) n it doesn't usually feel like that. I was like oh my gosh really? R u sure? N he said he was positive :shrug:

sometimes I can feel my LOs head but not through my cervix- the vaginal wall. My cervix is still quite high I think. So he could have felt it even though your cervix might still be closed IYKWIM? I think it would freak my OH out too :haha:


----------



## girl friday

Well, after having sickness and diarreha yesterday and regular, painful braxton hicks I though something might have been starting. When it got to 7:30pm and I had a temperature and was so cold that I was shivering even with the heating on, whilst in bed, in pyjamas, with a blanket doubled over me, I realised I had a bug.

DH kept asking if it could be something more serious and if I needed to phone the midwife or something. In the end I said that if I wasn't any better by the time he came to bed I would call someone for advice. I had started to recover by the time he came up to me and LO was still moving so I didn't call anyone. Still feel a bit off today and still a bit tired, but am a hell of a lot better.

DH is going to the football today and until yesterday I had planned to go too, we live really close to the ground so he won't be out that long but I have been told to cross my legs till traffic dies down if something does start!


Anyway, :dust: to all you ladies feeling something happening or waiting for something to happen! Hopefully we will all see our LOs very soon!


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh yea the last we heard from erised is she was timing contractions wasn't she?


----------



## lynnikins

i think my cheek has swelled more today, i'll get DH's opinion when he gets home but ive just had to take some painkillers, gonna try to get a nap after lunch when ds is in bed like yesterday im just exausted and ive done nothing but had trouble sleeping , my spd isnt even keeping me awake although the painkillers have probably had an effect on that, 

I WANT MY MUMMY:cry: why cant she live just down the road and come take ds for a bit for me i feel like im being a crap mum to him caus im uncomfortable and in so much pain, poor kid has watched way too much tv today and yesterday but i dont have the energy to play with him.

Can this baby come already PLEASE[-o&lt;


----------



## DueMarch2nd

missmuffet i think so!


----------



## Feltzy

Today is my official due date, I really thought with it being my second that he might have been here by now... I have a sweep booked for Thursday if nothing happens before although I'm hoping it does, my daughter was only 2 days late.

I kept feeling like I was leaking small amounts of fluid this morning, I noticed it when I got out of bed first thing and then every now and again when I was walking around. I was too embarassed to call hospital in case it was just my bladder and I'm pretty glad I didn't now because I haven't noticed anything for a while. Has anyone else had this? Baby's head is down so its likely he's just squashing my bladder.


----------



## julchen_79

lynnikins said:


> i think my cheek has swelled more today, i'll get DH's opinion when he gets home but ive just had to take some painkillers, gonna try to get a nap after lunch when ds is in bed like yesterday im just exausted and ive done nothing but had trouble sleeping , my spd isnt even keeping me awake although the painkillers have probably had an effect on that,
> 
> I WANT MY MUMMY:cry: why cant she live just down the road and come take ds for a bit for me i feel like im being a crap mum to him caus im uncomfortable and in so much pain, poor kid has watched way too much tv today and yesterday but i dont have the energy to play with him.
> 
> Can this baby come already PLEASE[-o&lt;

Aww....I really really hope you make it to your dentist appointment !! Hang in there!



MiissMuffet said:


> yea i always thought you have to be somewhat ready, like effaced and dilated for things like contractions and broken waters- but apparently not!


MissMuffet, you do have to be somewhat ready, BUT as far as I have heard it can happen very fast. There has been people being told nothing is going on and then a few hours later there in labour. I am hoping for this to happen for me all the time. :cry:

My OH is getting more impatient than me, last night he joked maybe you are in labour and just don't feel the pain....yeah rrrrrright - i wish :rofl:

Sorry don't know either how much you have to be effaced or dilated for waters to break.


----------



## JessiHD

I'm really uncomfortable today, engagement pains are at their worst so far! Really don't know how I can endure another 5 weeks of this if I go over and start to worry I am too much of a woossy to cope with labour!:nope:


----------



## Kel127

My whole family is becoming impatient with me! Someone seems to be caling every hour to ask if I'm in labor yet. Oh course nothing has changed, it looks like I will be stuck with being induced on Tuesday! 

Also looks like we have another lamb https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/288366-my-baby-boy-here.html
Congrats Bexie!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats to bexxie!
I feel the same, and everyone is like going mental about it! As if i am the first person to ever go overdue! Of course there is no change and no i can not give you any idea of how freaking long it will be! I wish i knew!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Feltzy said:


> *Today is my official due date*, I really thought with it being my second that he might have been here by now... I have a sweep booked for Thursday if nothing happens before although I'm hoping it does, my daughter was only 2 days late.
> 
> I kept feeling like I was leaking small amounts of fluid this morning, I noticed it when I got out of bed first thing and then every now and again when I was walking around. I was too embarassed to call hospital in case it was just my bladder and I'm pretty glad I didn't now because I haven't noticed anything for a while. Has anyone else had this? Baby's head is down so its likely he's just squashing my bladder.

Happy Due Date...its mine too! Feels even more scary to me that this day has finally come around. Have spent a lovely day out and about with OH to take our minds off the fact that we arent really having any major signs of labour beginning. Thought I might've been losing some plug this morning as more noticeable gloopy-like discharge (sorry tmi!) but as the day has progressed it doesnt seem any different to the last few days so we'll see.

I have the midwife on Tuesday for a check but nothing has been said to me at all about a sweep, only that I would have a further appointment at 41 weeks to check and then they would let me go 12 days over before inducing.

Having a curry tonight and a DVD to watch. Not stressing to much yet about going over, just really dont want an induction.


----------



## mummydee

awww congrats to Bex thats great news!

BB was being hooked up to the drip to start contractions early afternoon - they found meconium in her bubbs waters so wanted to crack on with delivery! hopefully its all going well!


----------



## aflight84

ahhh congrats chick! ace news! 
so many lambs already it's so exciting!! x


----------



## Feltzy

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> *Today is my official due date*, I really thought with it being my second that he might have been here by now... I have a sweep booked for Thursday if nothing happens before although I'm hoping it does, my daughter was only 2 days late.
> 
> I kept feeling like I was leaking small amounts of fluid this morning, I noticed it when I got out of bed first thing and then every now and again when I was walking around. I was too embarassed to call hospital in case it was just my bladder and I'm pretty glad I didn't now because I haven't noticed anything for a while. Has anyone else had this? Baby's head is down so its likely he's just squashing my bladder.
> 
> Happy Due Date...its mine too! Feels even more scary to me that this day has finally come around. Have spent a lovely day out and about with OH to take our minds off the fact that we arent really having any major signs of labour beginning. Thought I might've been losing some plug this morning as more noticeable gloopy-like discharge (sorry tmi!) but as the day has progressed it doesnt seem any different to the last few days so we'll see.
> 
> I have the midwife on Tuesday for a check but nothing has been said to me at all about a sweep, only that I would have a further appointment at 41 weeks to check and then they would let me go 12 days over before inducing.
> 
> Having a curry tonight and a DVD to watch. Not stressing to much yet about going over, just really dont want an induction.Click to expand...

Happy due date to you! I've been having some really strong BH's but nothing out of the ordinary. I had my show a couple of mornings ago it wasn't like anything I'd seen before (like a load of clear jelly) but it all went back to normal after. My m/w said it doesn't mean it will start any time soon, she suggested sex and nipple stimulation. There's no way my partner will want sex and tbh I can feel the pressure of babies head so I'm not overly keen myself! 

I think they will try and sweep your membranes before inducing you. She might even do it at your next appt - I had no warning with my first so be prepared! It started my contractions straight away too.


----------



## AmyMarie

_*OMG only 1 week to goooooooo

Please baby come before Mothers Day  would be soooo lovely *_


----------



## JessiHD

Oh dear, in a lot of pain today and since 6 o'clock having moderately painful contractions that don't last very long. Really not sure if it is labour or just pre-labour pain but I'm not very comfortable. Hubby is playing in a concert tonight and won't be home before 10.30. Really hope that my body will make up it's mind with this is false labour or the real thing!


----------



## lynnikins

owww, finally im getting a pain that is baby related its odd to say owww to it when ive been lookin forward to getting these crampy feeling so long, my co-codamol has worked on my teeth and i managed to avoid taking full dosage within 24 hrs as i started it last night at 6:30 and then took it at 1am then again at 1pm then not again till 9pm, but my cheek is puffy enough to make me hide in the house so no going out tomorrow and definatly no visitors tomorrow will see how monday goes but it looks good to get to my dentist appointment on tuesday , although DH has a lady from Homestart coming on Tuesday before my dentist appointment to do an assesment on how much help they can offer us


----------



## DueMarch2nd

This thread isn't very busy today. 

I am so utterly bored. There is nothing to clean... i even cleaned the fridge with dettol a bit ago because i was bored. Hubby fell asleep at like 730-8pm because he was up super early for work this morning. The house is spotless. BnB doesnt seem to be very active today. No activity going on on my facebook. Just so bored. i may attempt to just go to sleep... I havent been to sleep this early (10pm here) in ... i cant remember when. I have been getting awful sleep lately though because i keep dreaming about labour starting and when i get up to pee i fully expect to stand up and my waters break :haha: But i have been way relaxed about the whole labour thing today because i havent really had twinges today unlike the last 2 days. So maybe my mind will rest tonight.


----------



## lynnikins

I do hope something starts happening for you hun, i can totally sympathise with the overdueness stress, im thinking of going upstiars and putting the crib together as DH got it out at last so i can put it together and i really should pack my bag lol caus theres always the chance this one could arrive in a rush,

but hey if you are induced then we might have our babies on the same day if this one arrives on its due date


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Feltzy said:


> EmmaMarch2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> *Today is my official due date*, I really thought with it being my second that he might have been here by now... I have a sweep booked for Thursday if nothing happens before although I'm hoping it does, my daughter was only 2 days late.
> 
> I kept feeling like I was leaking small amounts of fluid this morning, I noticed it when I got out of bed first thing and then every now and again when I was walking around. I was too embarassed to call hospital in case it was just my bladder and I'm pretty glad I didn't now because I haven't noticed anything for a while. Has anyone else had this? Baby's head is down so its likely he's just squashing my bladder.
> 
> Happy Due Date...its mine too! Feels even more scary to me that this day has finally come around. Have spent a lovely day out and about with OH to take our minds off the fact that we arent really having any major signs of labour beginning. Thought I might've been losing some plug this morning as more noticeable gloopy-like discharge (sorry tmi!) but as the day has progressed it doesnt seem any different to the last few days so we'll see.
> 
> I have the midwife on Tuesday for a check but nothing has been said to me at all about a sweep, only that I would have a further appointment at 41 weeks to check and then they would let me go 12 days over before inducing.
> 
> Having a curry tonight and a DVD to watch. Not stressing to much yet about going over, just really dont want an induction.Click to expand...
> 
> Happy due date to you! I've been having some really strong BH's but nothing out of the ordinary. I had my show a couple of mornings ago it wasn't like anything I'd seen before (like a load of clear jelly) but it all went back to normal after. My m/w said it doesn't mean it will start any time soon, she suggested sex and nipple stimulation. There's no way my partner will want sex and tbh I can feel the pressure of babies head so I'm not overly keen myself!
> 
> I think they will try and sweep your membranes before inducing you. She might even do it at your next appt - I had no warning with my first so be prepared! It started my contractions straight away too.Click to expand...

Im not overly keen on sex either, I dont feel that attractive at the mo! Thanks for the tip re the sweep. I was wondering if it might be the case that they dont fore-warn you about that so I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lynnikins said:


> I do hope something starts happening for you hun, i can totally sympathise with the overdueness stress, im thinking of going upstiars and putting the crib together as DH got it out at last so i can put it together and i really should pack my bag lol caus theres always the chance this one could arrive in a rush,
> 
> but hey if you are induced then we might have our babies on the same day if this one arrives on its due date

Well no offense but i hope not! lol If we are gonna have babies on the same day, you can have yours early! :haha: 

I cant get to sleep. Thought i'd sit up because i hate laying in bed when i am not sleeping because i feel that i need gravity on my side to get things moving. Especially since LO is soooo active right now. They say when the baby is active, that is the best time to try to manipulate them into whatever position you are trying to acheive. That was the tip i followed when turning him from babk to back


----------



## JessiHD

Contractions have stopped! False alarm :(


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> This thread isn't very busy today.
> 
> I am so utterly bored. There is nothing to clean... i even cleaned the fridge with dettol a bit ago because i was bored. Hubby fell asleep at like 730-8pm because he was up super early for work this morning. The house is spotless. BnB doesnt seem to be very active today. No activity going on on my facebook. Just so bored. i may attempt to just go to sleep... I havent been to sleep this early (10pm here) in ... i cant remember when. I have been getting awful sleep lately though because i keep dreaming about labour starting and when i get up to pee i fully expect to stand up and my waters break :haha: But i have been way relaxed about the whole labour thing today because i havent really had twinges today unlike the last 2 days. So maybe my mind will rest tonight.


I feel very bored as well and on top of that today I feel crappy...major lower back pain as if my back is going to break into two pieces, my tummy is super tight like the entire day has been one big BH and overall I am not a happy camper today...everyone I talked to today says, that is how it can start, so now I am not only feeling crappy but overly anxious again. :wacko: Rant over :cry:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i am so sick of getting my hopes up so i know how you feel hun :hugs: I am sick of the "that could be the start" and then it isnt :(


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> i am so sick of getting my hopes up so i know how you feel hun :hugs: I am sick of the "that could be the start" and then it isnt :(

Thank you DM2 :flower:

Thing is I have not felt anything like that or any kind of discomfort before. But from reading this thread and knowing there is a lot of you having tons of false alarms going on I try not to read anything into it. I mean even if not...I will get induced Wednesday anyway, so I will be a mommy next week for sure, so it is not all that bad. Although I would not want to feel like this all week...meh.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

julchen_79 said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> i am so sick of getting my hopes up so i know how you feel hun :hugs: I am sick of the "that could be the start" and then it isnt :(
> 
> Thank you DM2 :flower:
> 
> Thing is I have not felt anything like that or any kind of discomfort before. But from reading this thread and knowing there is a lot of you having tons of false alarms going on I try not to read anything into it. I mean even if not...I will get induced Wednesday anyway, so I will be a mommy next week for sure, so it is not all that bad. Although I would not want to feel like this all week...meh.Click to expand...

well good luck anyway! I think if i have one more false alarm personally i will scream lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

woohoo! bigbloomers had her baby! congrats to her!


----------



## mummydee

yay well done Amy on the safe arrival of Lorelei Hope Eleri King!!!


----------



## aflight84

YAY congrats!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Mummydee- we are fully cooked!!!!!!!


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Mummydee- we are fully cooked!!!!!!!

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY we are full term today! The end of March mummies are catching up girls!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

BB- CONGRATS!!!

DueMarch2nd- :hugs: I am soo fed up right now, but I imagine u will be feeling that little bit more over it. It's a whole big waiting game for you :hugs:

MummyDee and CocoaOne- congrats on full term!! :dance: x


----------



## mummydee

MM - has everything completely stopped for you now?! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> MM - has everything completely stopped for you now?! xx

yeap pretty much!!! :growlmad: Oh well, I guess not much i can do about it :blush:

Would u feel a tad upset if you were on a forum (like this, but only in your country so alot less smaller), and you had told them what u are naming your baby aages ago, and then they just announced the birth of EXACTLY the same name- same spelling and everything?? One of the girls I talk to has just named her baby Ella Jayne, I feel abit bummed, and i congratulated her then I said i was naming my baby that too and had mentioned it on page 46. Now its a forum that u can only edit for like 5 minutes so now i cant edit it out, and maybe i am just over re-acting and sound like some kind of bitchy person. I'm not looking foward to the responses, I was just a little bummed when i saw it- I specifically wanted the y in the Jayne so it wasn't like everyone elses name "Jane" too. Feel like I shouldntve mentioned anything in the 1st place it's been our girls name for the last 20 weeks :cry:


----------



## mummydee

I think I kinda would yeah - cos a name is supposed to be a personal thing. And the spelling of "Jayne" is quite unusual - at least it is over here. My DD has Jane as a middle name but without the "Y".

Is she someone you have built up a bit of a "relationship" with and may possibly even see? Cos that would piss me off more. But I guess if not then you can just try and feel flattered that you obviously have such great taste in names!


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> I think I kinda would yeah - cos a name is supposed to be a personal thing. And the spelling of "Jayne" is quite unusual - at least it is over here. My DD has Jane as a middle name but without the "Y".
> 
> Is she someone you have built up a bit of a "relationship" with and may possibly even see? Cos that would piss me off more. But I guess if not then you can just try and feel flattered that you obviously have such great taste in names!

yea I guess so, just like I am with you guys, but not as close, i dont go on there as much its pretty quiet most of the time, but still the shock it gave me when i read Ella jayne I seriously cried!!!


----------



## mummydee

I'm not suprised hon! I prob would have too! just chalk it up to having great taste and this girl not having any originality! it was your name first after all ;)

btw - its a beautiful name! :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

now i'm just worried that shes gonna get stroppy when i announce my ella jayne! Hense y i wrote "page 46" but now ofcourse i sound pathetic for "pointing out" see my name 1st :haha: but what was i meant to do. I guess i should just be thankful that its not someone i know personally that took it. I got my 1st original name "kaitlyn" stolen,. i had just found out i was pregnant and thought of kaitlyn straight away, and we both liked it, ofcourse being as excited as we were we told people and one friend of ours was just about due, after saying oooh thats a nice name she called her baby kaitlyn! doesnt worry me now though, she wasnt a close friend, and i dont want that name, but the 1st AND middle name, same spelling, when we have had our little Ella Jayne for ages, working up that bond with our baby calling her that name just abit gutting :( even though its just someone i met in a forum, you still work up relationships with them ya know. Heck, i dont talk to anyone else hardly in real coz i hide most of the time.


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> I think I kinda would yeah - cos a name is supposed to be a personal thing. And the spelling of "Jayne" is quite unusual - at least it is over here. My DD has Jane as a middle name but without the "Y".
> 
> Is she someone you have built up a bit of a "relationship" with and may possibly even see? Cos that would piss me off more. But I guess if not then you can just try and feel flattered that you obviously have such great taste in names!
> 
> yea I guess so, just like I am with you guys, but not as close, i dont go on there as much its pretty quiet most of the time, but still the shock it gave me when i read Ella jayne I seriously cried!!!Click to expand...

Aww hun :( That sucks big time! It would really piss me off it that happened, so I don't blame you for feeling like that. At least you won't have to see that girl and her baby every day though, so you will soon forget about it don't worry :hugs: 

Btw, just a note OT, Tom and I sorted things last night - had a HUGE talk and cleared up a lot of stuff so things are a bit better now :thumbup: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooooh yes i never did reply to u did i! Sorry, i was gonna reply this morning then ended up tidying the house and then had visitors! We got given 3 bags of baby clothes lol. And i bought 6 avent bottles off my cousin for $30 which is a pretty good price considering what they are like in the shops!! 
Glad things worked out with Tom, u sounded sad last night :(
Oh i just farted and it gave LO a fright :rofl:

I keep trying to tell myslef it doesnt make her name any less specail. My sister was like- she stole it, now go steal her pressies" :haha: still feel bummed :( talk me out of it paleeaassee!!!

My feet and ankles are sooo fat today they have never been so fat the holes i can press into them are so deep and take an ages to come out!! :(


----------



## lynnikins

aww hun i know how it can be, i was panicing huge time about my sister and me picking the same name but as she knows shes having a boy she dropped one to many name hints so i know for sure that we dont have the same Name, I purposely dont tell people the name caus I dont want to have it nicked, when Nathaniel was born there were about 3 olivers , 4 joshuas, 2 thomas's, 4 Ellies ,4 Madelines, and that was on one forum lol


----------



## lynnikins

I was having sore BH last night so i decided to make the most of them and assembled the swinging crib so its all ready for baby with nice clean sheets and everything, now we just have to get the pram lay flat top down and re-arrange the bedroom so the crib will fit on my side of the bed, i finally feel like we are closer to being ready for this baby


----------



## jj-rabbit

:wohoo: to Amy fab news!! 

Congratulations CocoaOne and Mummydee on being full term x 

I'm with lynnikins in the name thing, not told anyone incase it gets nicked. I would be annoyed MM but thankfully she isn't one of your close friends though it's still annoying x 

So what is everyone up to today? It's lovely and sunny out, probably still freezing though! Me and hubby are going to walk the dogs, then take a drive in the Mazda with the roof down as after this weekend there will be 3 of us and it only has 2 seats :wacko: so me and hubby won't be in it much together. Then a nice roast later i think. 

I really really want to paint today but i know hubby won't let me, nothing too strenuous (sp??) Just we've varnished the floors in the hall and little bits of varnish have got onto our white skirtboards and i just know if we don't do it before LO is here we will never do it and it's seriously bugging me, today more than any other day for some reason?

Anyways have a lovely Sunday all x x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah everyone have a lovely sunday its nice sunshine here but its not very warm so i dont think i'll be going out


----------



## mummydee

thanks JJ!

No we havent told anyone apart from on here our probable name choice either!

Its lovely and sunny here which has motivated me to get cleaning - again! I have never nested so much in my life! We're going over to see the inlaws for a couple of hours later, thats about it for today! Got a load of uni work I should crack on with once the munchkin is in bed tonight too!


----------



## lynnikins

well i got up off my arse and tidyed the kitchen its DH's turn to do the dishes and then it will be done, ive also managed to eat something that i have to chew for the first time in a couple of days, even if it was just a ham sandwhich and ds has been fed too and when hes done eating he can go to bed, i need NEED Dh to vaccum today though as the floor is driving me mad and i'll end up doing it myself and worsening my spd by doing it


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My husband is finishing off his to do list and hoovering the house today. We planned to go see alice in wonderland in 3d because it is the only up side to LO not being here. We thought we would miss it. But my husband is being an ass today like he has his period or something and i just dont fancy going out with him tbh although i really wanna see the movie. I dont know what we will end up doing. My mom called me for her daily "is the baby here yet" call. I really just wish i knew when this would happen so i can relax. I am so on edge all the time. 5 days overdue is more than i expected. My parents are coming april 2nd and if i end up going to my induction there will be so much less we can do with them. This is their 1st visit and we wanted to show them around a bit of scotland. BUt the younger the baby is, the less places we can go and the less time out we can spend.Not to mention if i will be fully recovered if i have stitches. They dont mind but it is gutting since we have been trying to get them to come for years and have had things in mind to do with them for so long. 

sorry to go on and on... like you girls wanna hear my frustrations.


----------



## lynnikins

hun baby being young shouldnt stop you from doing much the problem would come if you eneded up with a c-section and that limited how much you could move about, i had DS on the London eye at 12 days old , little babys adapt very well to doing whatever you are doing at the time and will really fit in around whatever you do and sleep wherever they are when they fall asleep


----------



## mummydee

big hugs DM2 you must be so frustrated! :( but Lynnikins is right about newborns being very adaptable... not to mention most of them sleep at least 16hrs a day for the first few weeks. My DD was 10 days old over xmas of 2006 and she slept literally all day xmas day!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

and about the name thing, we have kept quiet too. Our first choice is actually one my sister said. The conversation was about names that didnt suit our maiden name because my sil who now has our maiden name had chosen one that didnt really suit it and she mentioned one and i said i really liked it and hadnt heard it before. She didnt know i was pregnant at the time and i truly wasnt asking for the name, just saying i liked it. She then said "oh you can have it because my husband doesnt like it" so i mentioned it to my husband and he loved it and to this day it remains our favourite. I just think it will be funny if we choose it. She will be like hey i was the one that gave you that idea! But she wont mind. She was the one who mentioned the name madison elaine to my sister once (like 12 years ago before madison was so common) and she was a teenager so my sister naturally used it and said when she was born i hope you dont mind since you gave me the idea. She didnt mind because a. she was no where near having kids and b. she wouldnt want it anymore because it doesnt suit her married name now.

but :hugs: to mm... i wouldnt let it get me down too much because it is only a forum and we will all be pleased when she arrives and no one here has taken it :) So if she is a bitch about it then screw her. You wont have a lot of time to be on forums after she is here anyway.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thanks mummydee and lynnikins. Its just hard to know how well the baby will fit into our lifestyle iykwim. So i think about everything and at this point everything is a worry lol


----------



## Emskins

Hey girls, looks like it has busy here today

Congrats to BB on her arrival! and to those full term today

I woke up this morining with cramps and when i went to the loo I wiped blood, I came back into the bedroom and told OH that I thought something was happening! I had to get ready for my MW appt at the hospital this morning so I just got ready and the cramps stopped. When I saw my MW she hooked me up to the machine and could see some contractions happening, she also checked my cervix which is very soft and a cm or 2 dialted. I asked her to do a sweep as they don't really perform them here and so she did. I am now back at home and have been having contractions for the last hour or so but they seem to have stopped or slowed now which is frustrating! 

My MW was pretty sure baby would come tonight and I got my hopes up, I really want baby to come tonight as my MW is not available Mon or Tue and that means I have to have a random MW which is not really a problem but I have built a good relationship with my MW and I know soo few ppl here that it would be nice to have a familiar face with me and OH...

Fingers crossed for me girls!! Will keep you posted if anything happens.....


----------



## CocoaOne

Fingers crossed Emskins! Sounds very promising :hugs:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Emskins hope things happen for you tonight hun :dust:

Ahh DM2 it must be so frustrating being overdue like you say you just don't know, which is the annoying thing, at least if you did you could relax. I think you should go to the pics, you did say you wanted to see it and it looks really good, also i know you say you don't really feel like going out with hubby but you don't have to speak to him, it's the pics afterall :thumbup: x x


----------



## lynnikins

good luck emskins hope it does work for you,

ive been napping on the sofa since lunch, i have a grumpy DH caus he didnt get alot of sleep last night his buzz of energy from earlier has gone and hes not coping with DS too well,


----------



## Seity

It's lovely and sunny here too. I'm going to send my husband out to pick up some kind of bassinet for the baby, so we can sleep in the bedroom and have someplace for him to sleep on his own. There are a few other minor things we need that I'll have him pick up as well.
FX'd for you Emskins. DM2 - I sure hope your LO decides to show up for you soon.


----------



## Kel127

I finally got most of my nursery done!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00557.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5









DSC00560.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC00558.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC00559.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lynnikins

it looks lovely hun, i finally got the crib made up last night so now i have a place for baby to sleep, nappies for baby to wear and clothes for baby to wear it can come anytime lol


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> I finally got most of my nursery done!

I really like it. It's lovely. Great job :thumbup:



Emskins said:


> I am now back at home and have been having contractions for the last hour or so but they seem to have stopped or slowed now which is frustrating!
> 
> My MW was pretty sure baby would come tonight and I got my hopes up, I really want baby to come tonight as my MW is not available Mon or Tue and that means I have to have a random MW which is not really a problem but I have built a good relationship with my MW and I know soo few ppl here that it would be nice to have a familiar face with me and OH...
> 
> Fingers crossed for me girls!! Will keep you posted if anything happens.....

Sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## greenlady

Good luck emskins!!

Just saw Alice in Wonderland in 3D and can highly recommend it :thumbup: but then I love tim burton films (and Johnny Depp of course).

Thinking of all you guys overdue and hoping those bubbas come out for you soon! x


----------



## julchen_79

greenlady said:


> Good luck emskins!!
> 
> Just saw Alice in Wonderland in 3D and can highly recommend it :thumbup: but then I love tim burton films (and Johnny Depp of course).

Is it appropriate for a 6 year old? Thinking about taking my step daughter.


----------



## Tink1o5

OOOOH i wanted to go see this. But was afraid to thinking since im prego the 3D side of things would make me sick? Sound like thats not true :happdance:


----------



## Tink1o5

UPDATE: 
AMY16323 has had her baby girl. I wont put any other info as she will probably like to tell you herself. :hugs: 

Congrats on your baby girl Amy :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## greenlady

sorry double post


----------



## JessiHD

Tink1o5 said:


> UPDATE:
> AMY16323 has had her baby girl. I wont put any other info as she will probably like to tell you herself. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your baby girl Amy :happydance: :hugs:

Another March Lamb, oooooh how exciting.:happydance:

I've not even reached 38 weeks and I want it to be my turn!


----------



## greenlady

Tink1o5 said:


> OOOOH i wanted to go see this. But was afraid to thinking since im prego the 3D side of things would make me sick? Sound like thats not true :happdance:

I was worried about that too actually! There were at least 5 3D trailers at the beginning so it kind of gets you used to it. But no I found it fine, if a bit strange at first.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

tink- did she have it today? i wanna be sure of the date to add it :flower:

congrats to her!


----------



## Els25

Hi everyone - I haven't been on the forum in ages, but I wanted to let you know that I had a girl on the 19th February at 38 weeks. I was induced due to pre-eclampsia and was kept in hospital for a week and a half. we are both fine now though. Good luck to those of you who are still due!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats els!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

just updated... with els25's baby that means 1 more yellow is a pink and there are only 5 of us that were due march 2nd left (that we know of)


----------



## Kel127

Erised also had her baby!!! This was in her preganancy journal>>

Eleanor Emma born on 6th March 2010 at 4:19am, weighing 2900grams.
She's absolutely gorgeous. labour didnt quite go as planned and I ended up needing to be cut and our little girl pulled & pushed out after her heartbeat dropped. She is fine though! Still in hospital as they're a little worried about the amount of blood I've lost. Should be allowed home this morning though.

Congrats Erised!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations Erised!


----------



## JessiHD

Oh congrats to all the mummies! This is so lovely! Xxx


----------



## aflight84

More little lambs congratulations girls! 

only 2 more sleeps for me just about to head off for one now look forward to waking up and maybe seeing another announcement x


----------



## Tink1o5

DueMarch2nd said:


> tink- did she have it today? i wanna be sure of the date to add it :flower:
> 
> congrats to her!

Yup she had the baby today :) :flower:


----------



## tiger

Morning ladies :flower:
congrats to erised n all the new mummies!!! :dance:

happy due date to me!!! I've waited so long for today n it's just gunna be any other day... Just a little more upsetting :( I have a huge feeling I'm going to be waiting a while :coffee: 
dm2- u need to stop giving him such a great place to live!! Lol he must like it too much in there lol. I have a feeling u will have him tomorrow (Tuesday) don't know why, just do. I hope for you that I'm right lol but then again I hate people predicting when my Bub will come so sorry :( I've turned into my own nightmare!
Anyway, so there are no girls on OH's side of family at all, he has 4 brothers no sisters n 12 nephews (see the picture), anyway my sister in law( his brothers gf) who I DO NOT get along with at all, had a baby girl at 3am this morning, 2 weeks early exactly on my due date!!! Gosh life really sucks sometimes doesn't it?? Arghhh ohwell I guess she couldn't really help it but it's still upsetting iykwim?
Also tmi but I tried the nipple stimulation last night after reading all the success stories, did one nipple for 5min Then thee other for 5min then have 15min break then did it all over again for 1hr n what do you know..... Nothing!!! Arghhh will nothing get this baby out!?? Lol


----------



## rwhite

Just a little question for ladies who have checked their own cervixes...

I've checked mine, and I can feel it is a little bit open (wouldn't have a clue how dilated it means that is, maybe 1cm?) and it's soft, but it's tilted up towards the back of my vagina?!

Just wondering if anybody else has a cervix that's tilted...I'm concerned that maybe it will be a problem because bubs won't quite be pushing down on it because it's off to the side, therefore effacement might be slowed down? I was sure enough that I would go overdue without this :dohh:

Might make a board about it if nobody else knows what I'm talking about :haha:

x


----------



## Tink1o5

I havent poked my "cervix", but last night i decided since my Doc said my baby was so low that she could feel his head.. i thought i would give it a shot and see if maybe i could feel his head. So i reached only 2 inchs up and BAM there was his head!! :haha:


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> I havent poked my "cervix", but last night i decided since my Doc said my baby was so low that she could feel his head.. i thought i would give it a shot and see if maybe i could feel his head. So i reached only 2 inchs up and BAM there was his head!! :haha:

I think I could feel his head through my vaginal wall actually, next to my cervix - would make sense that he's sitting on there cause it's kinda where my cervix SHOULD NORMALLY BE :rofl:

Just feels really hard, eh? Just making sure I found the right thing because I had read your post earlier that day :haha: I don't think I'll be letting my OH have a feel though cause he'll freak out and then there'll _really_ be no :sex:!

Sounds like your's is really far down though, exciting! Come on Bao :dance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Haha ya it was really hard. At first i didnt believe that was him that low. So i had to have a go again. and then i felt around the area and its deffinatly his head. :haha: His movements are now causing me SHARP pain? should i be concerned about this?


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> Haha ya it was really hard. At first i didnt believe that was him that low. So i had to have a go again. and then i felt around the area and its deffinatly his head. :haha: His movements are now causing me SHARP pain? should i be concerned about this?

I think that's pretty normal when bubs is low down, it's meant to be effacement or maybe dilation pain :thumbup: So hopefully that is what it is!


----------



## Tink1o5

wells its more where in the center upper tummy .. like where his hip or leg or knee is at... when he moves it gives me a sharp pain right there. :( i hate it!!!


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> wells its more where in the center upper tummy .. like where his hip or leg or knee is at... when he moves it gives me a sharp pain right there. :( i hate it!!!

Ohh yes!! I get this too :( So sore! I can definitely sympathize with you about that...I think I'm lucky in the sense that my placenta is anterior, so it somewhat cushions his limb but it still hurts like bloody hell :wacko:

As cool as it is to watch, it hurts so much I wish he would stop. Little monkey was doing it while I was trying to sleep the other night, kept running his sharp limb up and down the front of my tummy!

Oh well, at least we don't have to deal with that aspect much longer! x


----------



## Tink1o5

SO relieved to hear its normal. It sucks though because sometimes he will be moving for 20 or 30 mins straight causing me sharp pains every movement! EEEK its horrible. cant wait for him 2 make his appearance.

i know effacment doesnt mean much but in all honesty i hope with me being 80 percent effaced that i dont have much longer.. I HOPE!


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> SO relieved to hear its normal. It sucks though because sometimes he will be moving for 20 or 30 mins straight causing me sharp pains every movement! EEEK its horrible. cant wait for him 2 make his appearance.
> 
> i know effacment doesnt mean much but in all honesty i hope with me being 80 percent effaced that i dont have much longer.. I HOPE!

Weird that it only hurts on the front (well for me anyway!!) - it never seems to hurt when he does it to my sides unless he's pushing really hard. I guess it's cause we're stretched pretty far as it is :haha:

Either way, I'd say being that much effaced is definitely positive in some aspect! Might mean a shorter labour, because it's one less thing your body will have to do when the time comes :thumbup:


----------



## Tink1o5

ya, it doesnt hurt my sides either unless he pushes hard. But its HORRID on the front. :(

Hopefully the effacement is a good sign of something..


----------



## Feltzy

I'm finally in labour! My waters went at 2am and the hospital asked me to go in to be checked over. Contractions are about 8 minutes apart and are getting quite painful but when the midwife gave me the choice to come home for a bit I thought it would be a good idea to get showered and have breakfast etc. So I'm downstairs using the contraction timer and OH has gone to bed as he only had a couple of hours sleep before it all started. I feel a bit tired myself but doubt I'll be able to get to sleep!


----------



## tiger

Ohhhh good luck feltzy!!!! Hope u have a quick n easy labour :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

rwhite said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> I havent poked my "cervix", but last night i decided since my Doc said my baby was so low that she could feel his head.. i thought i would give it a shot and see if maybe i could feel his head. So i reached only 2 inchs up and BAM there was his head!! :haha:
> 
> I think I could feel his head through my vaginal wall actually, next to my cervix - would make sense that he's sitting on there cause it's kinda where my cervix SHOULD NORMALLY BE :rofl:
> 
> Just feels really hard, eh? Just making sure I found the right thing because I had read your post earlier that day :haha: I don't think I'll be letting my OH have a feel though cause he'll freak out and then there'll _really_ be no :sex:!
> 
> Sounds like your's is really far down though, exciting! Come on Bao :dance:Click to expand...


This sounds kinda like me.... had a feel after the birth last night and I can just about see my cervix and the whole is pointing towards me, but kinda next to it I can feel a very hard area on one side which seems to be bubbs head as when I touch it he moves... the other "side" of the vaginal wall is very soft and nothing happens when I touch it. The opening of my cervix is about 1cm and its kinda soft like my lips to touch.


----------



## mummydee

Good luck Feltzy!!!


----------



## rwhite

Feltzy said:


> I'm finally in labour! My waters went at 2am and the hospital asked me to go in to be checked over. Contractions are about 8 minutes apart and are getting quite painful but when the midwife gave me the choice to come home for a bit I thought it would be a good idea to get showered and have breakfast etc. So I'm downstairs using the contraction timer and OH has gone to bed as he only had a couple of hours sleep before it all started. I feel a bit tired myself but doubt I'll be able to get to sleep!

:dance: Yay! Not long and you'll be holding your little man! Good luck :dust: x


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> I havent poked my "cervix", but last night i decided since my Doc said my baby was so low that she could feel his head.. i thought i would give it a shot and see if maybe i could feel his head. So i reached only 2 inchs up and BAM there was his head!! :haha:
> 
> I think I could feel his head through my vaginal wall actually, next to my cervix - would make sense that he's sitting on there cause it's kinda where my cervix SHOULD NORMALLY BE :rofl:
> 
> Just feels really hard, eh? Just making sure I found the right thing because I had read your post earlier that day :haha: I don't think I'll be letting my OH have a feel though cause he'll freak out and then there'll _really_ be no :sex:!
> 
> Sounds like your's is really far down though, exciting! Come on Bao :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds kinda like me.... had a feel after the birth last night and I can just about see my cervix and the whole is pointing towards me, but kinda next to it I can feel a very hard area on one side which seems to be bubbs head as when I touch it he moves... the other "side" of the vaginal wall is very soft and nothing happens when I touch it. The opening of my cervix is about 1cm and its kinda soft like my lips to touch.Click to expand...

You can see it? Wish I could see mine hehe kinda cool! Sounds like a positive thing, you must be close xx


----------



## mummydee

rwhite said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> I havent poked my "cervix", but last night i decided since my Doc said my baby was so low that she could feel his head.. i thought i would give it a shot and see if maybe i could feel his head. So i reached only 2 inchs up and BAM there was his head!! :haha:
> 
> I think I could feel his head through my vaginal wall actually, next to my cervix - would make sense that he's sitting on there cause it's kinda where my cervix SHOULD NORMALLY BE :rofl:
> 
> Just feels really hard, eh? Just making sure I found the right thing because I had read your post earlier that day :haha: I don't think I'll be letting my OH have a feel though cause he'll freak out and then there'll _really_ be no :sex:!
> 
> Sounds like your's is really far down though, exciting! Come on Bao :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds kinda like me.... had a feel after the birth last night and I can just about see my cervix and the whole is pointing towards me, but kinda next to it I can feel a very hard area on one side which seems to be bubbs head as when I touch it he moves... the other "side" of the vaginal wall is very soft and nothing happens when I touch it. The opening of my cervix is about 1cm and its kinda soft like my lips to touch.Click to expand...
> 
> You can see it? Wish I could see mine hehe kinda cool! Sounds like a positive thing, you must be close xxClick to expand...

well I posted about this a while back and basically everyone said that I'm either mistaken and I cant or that I have a prolapsed womb or something and I should be panicking..... :dohh: so I kinda wished I hadnt said anything at the time.

But I have been looking every few days and its DEFINITELY my cervix, its about 3 inches "up there" and like a little pink donut with a small dark hole in it, but there appears to be space behind it, kinda further up my vagina which is where I can feel what I think is the babies head :shrug:

I would assume from what I have read that if there is a lot of space behind the cervix then its still thick and therefore not effaced?! but I really dont know - and at only 37 weeks I very much doubt my mw will consider having a look up there and telling me!


----------



## girl friday

Feltzy said:


> I'm finally in labour! My waters went at 2am and the hospital asked me to go in to be checked over. Contractions are about 8 minutes apart and are getting quite painful but when the midwife gave me the choice to come home for a bit I thought it would be a good idea to get showered and have breakfast etc. So I'm downstairs using the contraction timer and OH has gone to bed as he only had a couple of hours sleep before it all started. I feel a bit tired myself but doubt I'll be able to get to sleep!

Good Luck!

Sending you losts of :dust: for a quick and easy labour!


----------



## MiissMuffet

mmm free flavoured milk nom nom nom.


----------



## CocoaOne

Feltzy - good luck!

Mummydee- ask your MW anyway, she might have a look! Good luck at your appointment, hope LO is good and engaged x

I feel ok at the mo apart from lower back ache. Was driving around yesterday and realised that I didn't even feel pregnant, which was weird...... but LO made up for it in the evening by having a dancing competition with herself I think :haha:

Lots of labour dust for all the overdue ladies x x


----------



## rwhite

CocoaOne said:


> Feltzy - good luck!
> 
> Mummydee- ask your MW anyway, she might have a look! Good luck at your appointment, hope LO is good and engaged x
> 
> I feel ok at the mo apart from lower back ache. Was driving around yesterday and realised that I didn't even feel pregnant, which was weird...... but *LO made up for it in the evening by having a dancing competition with herself* I think :haha:
> 
> Lots of labour dust for all the overdue ladies x x

:rofl: x


----------



## lynnikins

good luck feltzy,


----------



## girl friday

Well I am now officially on maternity leave! 

I was ill on Friday so I am going to call HR later to see when they take my leave from so I can check my payslips each month and work out how much I should be getting.

I am so achey now and so ready for LO to come! When he stretches out his legs into the side of my tummy it hurts and takes my breath away!

I've also been getting heartburn/indigestion in the night. Lat night I didn't eat anything after pm and drank only water after 8pm but still had to have peptac twice in the night!

Luckily, as I am not at work, DH had a lot longer in bed this morning as he can leave later when he isn't taking me to work too.

Got a day of house work to "look forward" to tday, though as I have the whole day to do it I guess I can take my time.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck feltzy! 

congrats erised! I just knew she was having her LO since she has been missing lately ;) 

cute new avatar missmuffet... love your kitty :)

tiger- my brother has said the 9th as well. That is funny because EVERYONE else said between the 28 Feb and the 5 March. I did a pool. I really hope so but i have new concerns that maybe his head is too big. At my 34 week appointment his head was measuring nearly 40 weeks but i didnt panic as i assumed he had had a grwoth spurt and it would slow, the rest of him was measuring perfect. But last night i realised what if it didnt stop growing and it is still massive and that is why at 38 and 40 weeks he was only 3/5 palpable when i am certainly getting pressure like he wants to engage. This is my new worry and i wish they would have given me a scan at 40 weeks to check his growth. I may post a thread about it later. Also my new worry is about fluid. I know some overdue pregnancies can mean the baby hasnt got enough fluid. I am really wishing they would have scanned me so these worries arent there. Grrr... being overdue is making me worry sooo much. Especially now that i am halfway between my due date and my induction date. COME OUT SOON BABY!! I have a sweep on wednesday so if i make it to wednesday i really hope i can be sweeped.


----------



## lynnikins

hun my ds was born with a big head ( off the measurements charts for full term ) and it wasnt a problem my problem was his hand being up by his head with his elbow out at a right angle which slowed his progress in the downward direction alot, but my DH has a big head (64cm doesnt look big on him caus hes a BIG man ) and ds was 13days over and i had plenty of fluid left, if baby is still wiggling plenty and kicking etc.. then i wouldnt worry about fluid levels its not normally a case that they start to drop until after 42 wks



> One study indicates that we need to add 15 days to the Naegele EDC for Caucasian, first time moms, and 10 days for Caucasian moms having subsequent children. African American and Asian women tend to have shorter gestations.

 https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/duedates/a/duedates.htm

the quote is taken from the website


----------



## MiissMuffet

ifr that was the case then the majority of 1st time mums would need to be induced, as 15 days over , well , wouldve been induced by then lol

hey is anyone using a mac? we just got given a mac laptop and i just want to bang it against the wall its so stooooopppiiiddddd!!!!! doesnt help that its really old and doesnt run half the stuff but oh my goodness i dont like it! i couldnt put photos on my camera on it b4 i had to use the other computer and put them online and do it that way. silly :dohh: 

:rofl:
x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thanks lynnikins. I was googling a bit and have read some reassuring things about sizes of heads. They say that it is rare that the baby wont fit in the mothers pelvis and I am not a small hipped woman (my sis always said i had child bearing hips :rofl: but then again her hips are non existant, we have both always been big girls (she was over 11lbs at birth and i was 10lb9oz) but she is quite frankly shaped like a man :blush:) Anyway, i always knew the babies head wasnt rigid and that is what the soft spot was for and also that the pelvis is softer (hence the pains) but i wasnt thinking logically and seeing it all explained in the many articles i read has reassured me. But if his head is big then it needs to do a lot of moulding and we will have some funny pics after birth :rofl:


----------



## Tink1o5

are any of you ladies dealing with headaches?? Im so tierd of it!!! OMG its like i have a headache all day on and off. And of course like everything else they seem to get worse at night when i wanna lay and relax :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

lol not as funny as if they use ventouse to assit, lol DS's poor head an a very raised circular spot where the ventouse was attached and it was all purple and bruised for a couple of days.

MM most first time mums do need to be induced by my research or get induced anyway and since your EDD even going by your last period is only accurate within 3-5 days as it depends when you ovulated and when you had sex, when the sperm met the egg and when it implanted into your uterus and thats if your charting your cycles exactly.

My mother reckons that women in my family tend to go longer rather than shorter with their pregnancys as that has been the norm so far for all of us who have had children


----------



## MiissMuffet

i get headaches too theyy suck! :( nothing much we can do about them i guess, just drink lots of water and take some panadol if u can xx

my original date was the 11th according to my cycle, but my scan showed a week behind so bumped it to the 18th. my midwife asks me which one i want to go by and i just think its safer to go by the 18th as i think that will be more accurate, and i could end up getting induced a week early if i went by the 11th when in that next week my body could do it on its own. plus i wont feel so down the more i go over my due date. if that makes sense lol. as much as i would love to say i am 40 weeks this thursday, in reality i will prob have a chance of getting better results if i stick to what the scan said :) x


----------



## Tink1o5

Ya, i would do the same MM and go by the 18th. :hugs: hope your lil girl arrives soon though. 

Glad to hear im not the only 1 getting headaches. thought i was alone and something was wrong with me. Do you get them on and off through- out the day as well? I will get them on and off all day and sometimes they are more painful then others...


----------



## MiissMuffet

they started pretty bad about 14 weeks and havnt really gone. they are worse in the mornings, and i try and last a few hours b4 i take any panadol coz sometimes they will fade on their own. sometimes they wont go away with panadol either, depends on the day i guess. its summer here (well until the start of the month but still hot) so that doesnt help. i hope they relax abit for us once we have our babies, i guess its hormone overload right now and our heads dont like it lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well in my family it is different.They are all like "wow no baby?"

My mom went pretty close to on time with all her 5 kids except me. I was c section a week late because of complications. My oldest sister was quite early but the other 3 were pretty close. 

My sister had 5 kids all pretty close to their due dates as well.

My SIL had a baby a year ago (january) and was induced 5 days early because her doctor is a dick... sorry it had to be sai! :haha:

And of course, in america (all those family members are american) they induce you much sooner than they do here. Probably because the cost of induction is unneccessary on the nhs when it is likely you wont need it if they allow time to labour spontaneously. But in the US your insurance pays so they dont mind the cost. 

But my other SIL (scottish) she had her first baby late (i am not sure by how much) and her second was like 10 days late if i remember right. 

And as far as i always knew, babies tend to be late so people getting concerned at like 3 days overdue is ridiculous(that is when the induction/c section talk started amongst my family and my husbands co workers) Like, now there are so many people in 2 different countries waiting on my vagina to do something and it feels awkward! :haha: And it certainly doesnt help me relax!


----------



## lynnikins

im trying to avoid headaches at the moment by drinking plenty of water and cutting out caffinne almost completely,


----------



## jj-rabbit

Congratulations to the new Mummies of the lambs born, sooo exciting and good luck Feltzy hope LO arrives quickly x 

wow it's a lovely day again, got my cleaning head on though so i'm goig to clean clean and clean.

Has eveyone filled in their birth plan? Just wondered, me and hubby looked at it last night and figured maybe we should get it done so i said i'd take him for a pint later and we can fill it in then.


----------



## Tink1o5

MiissMuffet said:


> they started pretty bad about 14 weeks and havnt really gone. they are worse in the mornings, and i try and last a few hours b4 i take any panadol coz sometimes they will fade on their own. sometimes they wont go away with panadol either, depends on the day i guess. its summer here (well until the start of the month but still hot) so that doesnt help. i hope they relax abit for us once we have our babies, i guess its hormone overload right now and our heads dont like it lol


sounds like me. :haha: sometimes i can take a tylenol and they will go away and other days that doesnt even work... then other days they will fade on there own ... i really hope they go after we have our little ones. I hate headaches.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

have you girls mentioned the headaches to your mw's? They can be normal but they can also be a sign of other problems.


----------



## lynnikins

DueMarch2nd said:


> Well in my family it is different.They are all like "wow no baby?"
> 
> My mom went pretty close to on time with all her 5 kids except me. I was c section a week late because of complications. My oldest sister was quite early but the other 3 were pretty close.
> 
> My sister had 5 kids all pretty close to their due dates as well.
> 
> My SIL had a baby a year ago (january) and was induced 5 days early because her doctor is a dick... sorry it had to be sai! :haha:
> 
> And of course, in america (all those family members are american) they induce you much sooner than they do here. Probably because the cost of induction is unneccessary on the nhs when it is likely you wont need it if they allow time to labour spontaneously. But in the US your insurance pays so they dont mind the cost.
> 
> But my other SIL (scottish) she had her first baby late (i am not sure by how much) and her second was like 10 days late if i remember right.
> 
> And as far as i always knew, babies tend to be late so people getting concerned at like 3 days overdue is ridiculous(that is when the induction/c section talk started amongst my family and my husbands co workers) Like, now there are so many people in 2 different countries waiting on my vagina to do something and it feels awkward! :haha: And it certainly doesnt help me relax!


i know my mum and sisters wont start asking me if ive popped till after the weekend now when im actually overdue, lots of people are suprrised im so close tbh lol everyone keeps saying its gone to fast lol, i guess im lucky the way my week is broken up means im doing something or each day is different at least so i dont get bored about doing the same thing all the time


----------



## MiissMuffet

a bit of caffiene can actually help a headache! even my midwife told me that lol. but if u dont normally drink it then it prob wont help

my mum had really traumatic births so i hope i dont take after her. she had 7 of us and each time went into labor it was suddenly dramatic with a huge gush of her waters breaking lol. with me she was wearing a summery dress and in a dairy and they just gushed out everywhere. also with me she had me at 8cms, the nurse was hitting her so she would stop pushing but she didnt she ended up needing to be cut and i had to be delivered by forceps and had forcep marks, bruising and haematomas (sp?) over my head. that was her 1st birth too, 38 hours of labor. lovely :dohh:


----------



## Tink1o5

i have but my MW says that its normal blah blah ... But im going to say something again at my appointment this week on wensday


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well it is good that you mention it. That way if it is a sign of a problem then she is aware to look out for the other signs too


----------



## lynnikins

yeah MM i know bout the caffine i used to be a V junkie as a teen , it never causes my headaches but it does dehydrate me so i end up with headaches because of that


----------



## greenlady

Congratulations to all the new march mummies!


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> yeah MM i know bout the caffine i used to be a V junkie as a teen , it never causes my headaches but it does dehydrate me so i end up with headaches because of that

oooh i miss the odd v!!! Another thing i can look foward to having lol


----------



## mummydee

Had an EXCELLENT mw appt this morning!

BP is 110/80 - crept up slightly but still fine 
No protein in my wee 
So absolutely no signs of pre-eclampsia!!!! 

She weighed me for the first time since booking in: I am 87kgs - exactly the same as my booking in appt! 

Had a feel of baby, she said he is so low down she can barely feel his head, literally just the back of his head and his neck... she wrote 2/5 palpable in my notes?
Nice strong heartbeat, bum under one rib, feet under the other!

She said none of these things mean he is coming early, but I am hopeful! I had heard second babies dont usually engage until they are nearly ready to come out?!

Anyway - all good so very happy! Seeing consultant next Weds, so not seeing MW now til Monday 22nd - 39 weeks! Hopefully I dont make it that far


----------



## JessiHD

Has anyone actually given birth on their due date?!


----------



## lynnikins

i dont think we have had any due date lambs yet


----------



## DueMarch2nd

but blondenklutzl and cormacksgirl gave birth the day before their due date, so probably within a few hours. That is certainly punctual!


----------



## aflight84

YAY Mummydee that's ace news! and no weight gain lucky madam!


----------



## girl friday

lynnikins said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Well in my family it is different.They are all like "wow no baby?"
> 
> My mom went pretty close to on time with all her 5 kids except me. I was c section a week late because of complications. My oldest sister was quite early but the other 3 were pretty close.
> 
> My sister had 5 kids all pretty close to their due dates as well.
> 
> My SIL had a baby a year ago (january) and was induced 5 days early because her doctor is a dick... sorry it had to be sai! :haha:
> 
> And of course, in america (all those family members are american) they induce you much sooner than they do here. Probably because the cost of induction is unneccessary on the nhs when it is likely you wont need it if they allow time to labour spontaneously. But in the US your insurance pays so they dont mind the cost.
> 
> But my other SIL (scottish) she had her first baby late (i am not sure by how much) and her second was like 10 days late if i remember right.
> 
> And as far as i always knew, babies tend to be late so people getting concerned at like 3 days overdue is ridiculous(that is when the induction/c section talk started amongst my family and my husbands co workers) Like, now there are so many people in 2 different countries waiting on my vagina to do something and it feels awkward! :haha: And it certainly doesnt help me relax!
> 
> 
> i know my mum and sisters wont start asking me if ive popped till after the weekend now when im actually overdue, lots of people are suprrised im so close tbh lol everyone keeps saying its gone to fast lol, i guess im lucky the way my week is broken up means im doing something or each day is different at least so i dont get bored about doing the same thing all the timeClick to expand...

My family are the same. Apart from my middle brother, who was a day or two late. we were all early, as were the nieces and nephews on my side. All DHs side were late though and his SIL had to be induced with both of her sons!

MIL says I WILL be late just cos all her side were. Everyone I work with thinks he will be early though cos I've had a few signs of early labour (or coincidental symptoms :haha:) and they thought he'd dropped last week when I last saw them.

I am hoping he is early though cos at my appointment last week I measured 2 weeks ahead and I am normally measuring bang on. I don't want to give birth to a monster baby!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

its your side and your familys female history thats important as they are the ones your are genetically linked with not your OH's family, after all its your body that has to push baby out the baby doesnt pull itself out lol, 

i just thought it would have been nice for MIL to tell me before DS was born that DH's head was on the top centile as was his length but his weight was not even on the 45%centile, it might have prepared me a bit more for such a big baby lol,


----------



## CocoaOne

My mum had three children and all of us were late- so I'm convinced I will be too. She had fairly easy labours, just using G&A and Tens, so I'm hoping to follow that pattern!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah my mums last 2 were 6 and 4 hours respectivly and she coped with one only using the bath during labour ( got out and delievered on the bedroom floor within 20 min before the mw's could get there,) and the other with nothing caus the MW was telling my sister the number to call the second mw so had her back turned for the arrival of my brother


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Congrats to another lamb https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289514-had-my-baby-boy.html


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats to all the new mommies!! :happydance: :happydance: I love coming here and catching up with all the new arrivals. So happy for every single one of them. 

On the other hand...I am starting to loose my cool about being over my due date. I am getting grumpier and grumpier especially as my birthday is coming up this next Saturday and I have a feeling I won't even be ready for the drip on Wednesday. I was hoping that LO gets his own birthday. This is my biggest fear. Running out of things to do and generally just feeling like I am forcefully killing time...:cry: :cry: 

Rant over :dohh: ... back to waiting :coffee:


----------



## julchen_79

I have also tried everything they say might help to bring on labour and have come to the conclusion that it does not work but simply has the purpose to keep people busy while they are waiting :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

julchen_79 said:


> I have also tried everything they say might help to bring on labour and have come to the conclusion that it does not work but simply has the purpose to keep people busy while they are waiting :rofl:

:hugs:
aww hun i know how you feel with that one


----------



## Kel127

Well my little boy still hasn't made his appearance, so they are going ahead with my induction tomorrow morning!! I really hope my cervix is at least favorable so it doesn't take as long as orginally expected. 
I'm not looking forward to the induction but at least I will be meeting my little boy very soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## julchen_79

Lynnikins, Just saw on Fb that you have your wedding anniversary coming up - how exciting!! Hope you will have a great time. 

How is the tooth? Hopefully better?


----------



## Kel127

Another lamb born https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289546-announcment.html

Congrats Helabela!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to todays new mummies

yeah its my 3rd wedding anniversary in 2 days, the tooth hasnt caused any problems since i got the co-codamol ive not even really been taking it as the swelling is going down and its only sore to touch or streach my mouth too wide so im sure i'll be fine till my appointment tomorrow


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am totally with you on that julchen! None of the techniques work :( I am hoping that my cervix is favourable for the sweep on wednesday. Well actually i was hoping i wouldnt make it that far but probably will :(


----------



## jj-rabbit

Kel127 said:


> Well my little boy still hasn't made his appearance, so they are going ahead with my induction tomorrow morning!! I really hope my cervix is at least favorable so it doesn't take as long as orginally expected.
> I'm not looking forward to the induction but at least I will be meeting my little boy very soon!! :cloud9:

You never know hun he may just decide to arrive tonight before your induction tomorrow. If not i hope all goes well with your induction and it's quicki i bet your excited xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:hugs: kel I would be a ball of nerves if i was you! Did they ever even offer you a sweep or did they just say that if he wasnt out in a week you'd be induced :shrug:


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> congrats to todays new mummies
> 
> yeah its my 3rd wedding anniversary in 2 days, the tooth hasnt caused any problems since i got the co-codamol ive not even really been taking it as the swelling is going down and its only sore to touch or streach my mouth too wide so im sure i'll be fine till my appointment tomorrow

Ahh are you doing anything nice for your wedding anniversary hun? 
Good luck at dentist tomorrow least you know not long and it will be sorted, nothing worse than tooth pain, when my LO is born i've got an appointment to get a crown done, really not looking forward to it, have a bad phobia of dentists but hoping after child birth it won't seem so bad, who am i trying to kid i'll still be petrified x


----------



## Kel127

DueMarch2nd said:


> :hugs: kel I would be a ball of nerves if i was you! Did they ever even offer you a sweep or did they just say that if he wasnt out in a week you'd be induced :shrug:

I'm very nervous! Orginally was hoping to start labor naturally, and try to give birth without the epidural, but my doctor has already promised me a long, hard labor. :cry: I cried for hours last week, when I realized all my plans for a natural labor and delivery were not going to happen.
My cervix wasn't been favorable for a sweep last week, so he just scheduled the induction.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I completely understand how you feel hun. Each day that passes my hopes of a natural birth get thinner. :hugs: but they say induction isnt as bad as it seems and either way, you will be a mummy soon so it wont matter a bit how he got here so long as he is safe :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

jj-rabbit said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> congrats to todays new mummies
> 
> yeah its my 3rd wedding anniversary in 2 days, the tooth hasnt caused any problems since i got the co-codamol ive not even really been taking it as the swelling is going down and its only sore to touch or streach my mouth too wide so im sure i'll be fine till my appointment tomorrow
> 
> Ahh are you doing anything nice for your wedding anniversary hun?
> Good luck at dentist tomorrow least you know not long and it will be sorted, nothing worse than tooth pain, when my LO is born i've got an appointment to get a crown done, really not looking forward to it, have a bad phobia of dentists but hoping after child birth it won't seem so bad, who am i trying to kid i'll still be petrified xClick to expand...

if we can get a babysitter then dh has promised me an evening out, probably dinner and a movie , 
and having kids didnt cure me of being scared of the dentist,


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> Well my little boy still hasn't made his appearance, so they are going ahead with my induction tomorrow morning!! I really hope my cervix is at least favorable so it doesn't take as long as orginally expected.
> I'm not looking forward to the induction but at least I will be meeting my little boy very soon!! :cloud9:

Good luck to you!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hope you can get a sitter then you can celebrate! 

No i'm not thinking it will really cure my phobia, just wishful thinking on my behalf as someone at work said once you have given birth you will be fine with anything.


----------



## julchen_79

I used to have huge phobia from the dentist as well...used to shake all over, heart racing etc...don't know what happened...changed dentist and the new one is a gem. I still get pretty tense when I have to go but it is not that bad by far. Early in this pregnancy I lost a filling and had to have it redone without freezing. That was terrifying but in the end worked out ok. I will keep my fingers crossed that your appointment goes well Lynnikins and that you'll have a nice anniversary date out. 

DM2, with all I have read on here and what I have heard from friends and family, child birth barely ever goes according to your wishes so I am trying to adapt to the idea that it is completely out of my hands anyway. :haha: But I agree with you, the most important thing is that mom and LO are safe, if that means you get a different labour/ birth that you were hoping for - so be it.

Completely OT: my poor OH has to spend his lunch hour to drive home to give me my car key. We were out last night, him driving my car...now I am stuck at home as he still has the key. What a nice lunch hour for him...hehe


----------



## lynnikins

aww your poor OH, 
My OH is out now till after 10 i cant decide what i want to do


----------



## OULINA

hi ladies,:wave:

can i join? my due date was april the 16th but my gyn gave me 2 dates for my c-section ...either the 31st of march or april the 1st... 

after thinking alot bout it im most likely gonna have a march baby:happydance:

so if you can could you put me up for march 31st?

thanx ..hope you all have a great day!!:hugs:


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi Ladies,

I go in in the morning to have our baby girl, I feel, excited, scared, nervous all rolled into one!:happydance: Not sure how much sleep we will get tonight. I will update you once I am home. Good luck to you all, if you are still waiting or have just become a Mum. xxxx


----------



## mummydee

good luck to the ladies being induced tomorrow!!!


----------



## lynnikins

welcome OULINA , im sure some of the overdue mums will be happy to have a face around whos not going to have a baby before them, 

Good luck for the inductions and sections happening tomorrow


----------



## MiissMuffet

Trashit had her baby boy too!!! Not sure of the details though, I'm sure she will update when she is ready :) x


----------



## Kel127

Trashit had this posted in the teen section!!

Jude Lennon Dennis Croot born weighing ten pounds at 11.35pm Sunday 7th March

Congrats Trashit!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I was gonna post like 2 hours ago saying she must be having LO because shes been missing but i got sidetracked lol congrats to her


----------



## enola

Congrats to Trashit :dance:
And good luck to those mummies being induced tomorrow...:flower:
And LOTS and LOTS of labour dust to those overdue/nearly due...
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Yeah another lamb congratulations Trashit x


----------



## jj-rabbit

OULINA said:


> hi ladies,:wave:
> 
> can i join? my due date was april the 16th but my gyn gave me 2 dates for my c-section ...either the 31st of march or april the 1st...
> 
> after thinking alot bout it im most likely gonna have a march baby:happydance:
> 
> so if you can could you put me up for march 31st?
> 
> thanx ..hope you all have a great day!!:hugs:

Welcome over hun x


----------



## Seity

Congrats to all the new lambs!


----------



## tiger

Morning ladies :flower:
I am now officially overdue :hissy:
and I agree that eviction methods do not work at all! Suprisingly though, I'm not actually that upset today. I was hyping myself up thinking I was going to be so down if I went overdue, but now that I am, I'm nowhere near as bad as I thought I would be iykwim? :shrug: lol. Although give me a day or two n I might feel different. My friends psychic mum predicted I will go into labour Wednesday or Thursday but I somehow doubt it, I think I'm in for the long haul! But then again she told me I was pregnant a week before I took the test!! So who knows :shrug:
I don't want to make the sweep on Monday though.
Anyway rant over for me.
Huge congrats to the new march mummies! I'm sure essence would have had her bub by now as she was sure her waters broke on Saturday, so she may be recovering? Anyone heard from her?
Anyway, I hope everyone has a fantastic day/night


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I think i was the same at a day overdue lol But if you are like the other girls here you'll have your baby in a few days. It seems that someone goes overdue then a few days later their birth announcement. Except me and julchen and kel that i know of. But they will be induced tuesday and wednesday and i will be the most overdue lamb left. Maybe i have jinxed myself by being the one to do the thread... bubs knows i have a job to do and wont let me miss any announcements! :haha: But i actually cried tonight out of sheer fed-upness(lol at that word). People make me feel like i am dissapointing them. Not on purpose but at a few days over it was "any signs?" and now it is " still nothing!!?" and i feel like i am not only letting myself down but everyone else too :( I am now officially one week overdue since it is past midnight. The baby still hasnt dropped, no show AT ALL. I wouldnt be surprised if on wednesday i get told they cant sweep me because my cervix is still too high. Havent had any real niggles or twinges all weekend. It is getting freaking ridiculous. I should have had my baby by now and yet i still have no signs!! It is like i have no hope left. even though i know plenty of people have had a natural labour after a week overdue but it is still heartbreaking. I was happy with the statistic that 65% of women who are 40 weeks go into labour spontaneously in the first 7 days. But now where does that leave me? :cry:


----------



## Kel127

Another March Lamb announcement in the teen section!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/289615-rocky-here-d.html


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh that was one of the "missing" 2nd March babies


----------



## enola

:hug: for you DM2 :hugs:
:flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

sick of getting period pains. i dont have my period! lol!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> sick of getting period pains. i dont have my period! lol!

Can I have some? lol...I'm sick of getting no pains at all. Okay, that sounds silly :haha: But it would mean I'm closer to the finish line, and right now I don't feel like I'm due any time soon at all!


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> sick of getting period pains. i dont have my period! lol!
> 
> Can I have some? lol...I'm sick of getting no pains at all. Okay, that sounds silly :haha: But it would mean I'm closer to the finish line, and right now I don't feel like I'm due any time soon at all!Click to expand...

sending period pains your way ......

:rofl:


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> sick of getting period pains. i dont have my period! lol!
> 
> Can I have some? lol...I'm sick of getting no pains at all. Okay, that sounds silly :haha: But it would mean I'm closer to the finish line, and right now I don't feel like I'm due any time soon at all!Click to expand...
> 
> sending period pains your way ......
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Must be some transmission errors, still waiting :coffee: :rofl:

Is it hot in chch today? I'm sweating :nope: eeewww


----------



## tiger

Send some period pains my way too please and some labour dust!! I've just had a bloody show!!!! I wiped and there was a hell of a lot of plug (lots more than I have been getting) n it had blood through it. :blush:
2nd time mummies, does that mean anything?? Like next couple of days or could I still make my sweep on Monday?? Any advice is great.


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Send some period pains my way too please and some labour dust!! I've just had a bloody show!!!! I wiped and there was a hell of a lot of plug (lots more than I have been getting) n it had blood through it. :blush:
> 2nd time mummies, does that mean anything?? Like next couple of days or could I still make my sweep on Monday?? Any advice is great.

Oooh Kris, that's so good!! You normally go pretty soon after you have a show apparently! :) Maybe even tomorrow if you're lucky :dance: how exciting!


----------



## tiger

Oooo I hope so!!!!! I'm sitting here so excited nearly jumping up n down on my bed lol :haha: but I'll be sooo upset if nothing happens!! So gotta try to not get excited. Somehow... 
I've just checked over my hospital bag just in case though. God I hope I don't make my sweep lol


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats to the new lambs! DM2 - :hugs: There are still about 20 who are overdue now, so don't feel too alone. 

Can't sleep tonight, got backache and serious bump ache. Even had a tightening pain at the top of my bump a while ago which I've never had before. Really hoping that i'm not going to be suffering with pointless pains for the next 3-5 weeks!


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: OOOO how exciting Tiger!!! I'v heard you usually go soon after the show! EEEK im so excited now :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Trashit had her show and went straight into labor i think, then I have heard of people going a couple weeks after the show, then people not getting the show until they are well into labor. I hope its strait away for u. goodluck! :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

TIGER: 

Also i wanted to post this for you 

You are here: Home > Pregnancy > Six Signs Youll Soon Be in Labor



Six Signs Youll Soon Be in Labor 







By Sarah Henry
CONSUMER HEALTH INTERACTIVE

Below:
 1. Lightening. You can breathe easy again.
 2. Effacement. Your cervix ripens.
 3. Dilation. Your cervix opens.
 4. Bloody Show. Your mucus plug dislodges.
 5. Rupture of membranes. Your water breaks.
 6. Consistent contractions. When your labor really gets going.


Just as every pregnancy is different, every delivery is unique. Some women get no clues that labor is around the corner, and then -- wham! -- here it comes. Others have telltale signs for weeks, maybe even a false start or two, before the real thing begins.

The simple truth is, there's no crystal ball to predict exactly when you'll go into labor. In fact, no one even knows for sure what triggers the big event, although hormones are thought to play a part. Still, there are at least six concrete clues that your baby is preparing to make his or her grand entrance into the world.

1. Lightening. You can breathe easy again.

"Lightening" is the technical term for the point when your baby drops lower in your belly and settles deep in your pelvis. For first-time moms, lightening can occur a few weeks before your baby's birth; for second-timers it may take place only a few hours before labor begins. You may feel the baby drop, or you might notice that there is now space between your breasts and abdomen. The good news here is that you may get some relief from the shortness of breath you've been experiencing, since this shift takes pressure off your diaphragm. The bad news is that it puts more pressure on your bladder, so you may be visiting the bathroom more than you ever thought possible. Some mothers feel more pressure on their pubic bones or can even see in the mirror that their belly has lowered after lightening; others may be unaware of any difference.

2. Effacement. Your cervix ripens.

Your cervix -- the lower, narrow end of the uterus that protrudes into the vagina -- softens as it's preparing for labor. This process, known as "ripening" or effacement, usually begins during the last month of your pregnancy. By the time the big day rolls around, your cervix will have stretched from around 1 inch in width to paper thinness. Your doctor or midwife may start checking for gradual effacement during your last two months of pregnancy with internal exams during your prenatal visits. Effacement is measured in percentages: Zero percent means no effacement; 100 percent means you're fully effaced.

3. Dilation. Your cervix opens.

As your baby's birthday approaches, your cervix begins to dilate, or open up. Dilation is checked during a pelvic exam and measured in centimeters (cms), from 0 cms (no dilation) to 10 cms (fully dilated). Typically, if you're 4 cms dilated, you're in the active stage of labor; if you're fully dilated, you're ready to start pushing. Your health practitioner will probably check for dilation and fill you in on your progress during your prenatal visits in the later stages of your pregnancy.

4. Bloody Show. Your mucus plug dislodges.

It's not as gross as it sounds, nor as bloody. Although it's termed the "bloody show," this telltale sign of impending labor occurs when the thick plug of mucus that seals off your cervix and prevents bacteria from entering the uterus during pregnancy gives way. Despite its name, the "mucus plug" doesn't resemble a cork (there will be no popping sound!). It's more like thick or stringy discharge that you may pass in a clump into the toilet or your underwear. The discharge can appear as pink, brownish, or slightly bloody in color. The bloody show usually debuts either a few days before your labor starts or at the very beginning of labor, although many women go into labor before it appears.


----------



## tiger

Ohhhh I hope so!! I'm so excited! Will be devestated if nothing happens lol. Oh well only time will tell
thanks guys n thanks fir the article tink :)
I'll update if anything happens


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Ohhhh I hope so!! I'm so excited! Will be devestated if nothing happens lol. Oh well only time will tell
> thanks guys n thanks fir the article tink :)
> I'll update if anything happens

I've heard it can be a few weeks if you just have your mucus plug come away, but anything with blood in it is a sign that labour is not far away!! :dance: Maybe I'll come back on tomorrow and you'll have had a bubba! Not that you might feel like updating :haha: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

noo hun the word devastated is going abit far!!!! :( you are going to have a baby very soon, u may be sad, but there is a LOT more things i'm sure u could be alot more devastated about :hugs: x


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: :happydance: 

Im so jealous i feel like im never gonna have a baby.. im gonna be the only one left in March Lambs and hes just gonna stay in my belly forever!


----------



## mummydee

morning girls! I'm under strict instructions not to go into laour today as my mum (who is having DD when it all kicks off!) is in Eastbourne (about 1.5hrs away) on a conference!

how is everyone? have I missed any new babies?


----------



## mummydee

another march lamb....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289915-3-1-2-week-early.html

congrats to them!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to the new mummys that we have just found out about, 

tiger it sounds like your show was a decent one, its more when people lose peices and it regrows that it can take forever sounds like yours was most likely one that will lead to labour at some point over the next couple of days,


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> another march lamb....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289915-3-1-2-week-early.html
> 
> congrats to them!

congratulations!

Dee- that little lamb was due after ours! Eeeek! I've felt quite comfortable as all of the babies born have been due before me anyway (apart from Kerrie, but they put her due date back towards the end anyway)

Scary stuff


----------



## lynnikins

i know its scary when people due later than you start popping although 90% of the people i was due with in June 2008 that were due after me in the month went before me as i went so far overdue with DS , the biggest was my friends twins that were due the day after me came 3months early, you wouldnt know it to look at the girls now though they look their age if not older


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> another march lamb....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289915-3-1-2-week-early.html
> 
> congrats to them!
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> Dee- that little lamb was due after ours! Eeeek! I've felt quite comfortable as all of the babies born have been due before me anyway (apart from Kerrie, but they put her due date back towards the end anyway)
> 
> Scary stuffClick to expand...


I said that to DH and he gulped and said, jesus he really CAN come from anytime now then! think it bought it home for him!


----------



## lynnikins

lol i keep pointing out to DH that im due on Sunday but i think caus ds was late that DH is of the mindset that this one will be too lol


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats to all the new mums!! Good luck to ladies being induced today!! Commiserations to everyone else still waiting.. :D 

Havent posted in a few days, feeling crappy and didn't want to moan but have been watching the thread :)

Seeing midwife this afternoon, should have seen her last week but saw consultant instead who said she thought things were happening for me but nope... 1 week later and still waiting!! Not due until Sunday though so shouldn't really be impatient but I am, just can't wait to meet her now!!

Hope everyone has a good day today :D

xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

haha almost all the babies born have been due after me so quit your moaning!! :haha: Just kidding... it does bring it home for you when you are full term and babies around or after your time start popping :hugs:

And yes, good morning girls! I am still here :wacko: I will be pregnant forever and this baby will just have to live inside me. I wonder how he will go to school.:haha: I just had an image of that little chicken in its shell on garfeild and friends... sheldon i think. :haha: i will have to call the baby sheldon because he wont come out of his shell!


----------



## lynnikins

aww sucks you have been feeling a bit down hun, i havnt seen my mw since 34 wks :O saw a gp a 37( was supposed to be 36 but they messed my appointment ) and was supposed to see mw last week but she didnt have space so i will see her next Wed if i havent had baby by then


----------



## lynnikins

DueMarch2nd said:


> And yes, good morning girls! I am still here :wacko: I will be pregnant forever and this baby will just have to live inside me. I wonder how he will go to school.:haha: I just had an image of that little chicken in its shell on garfeild and friends... sheldon i think. :haha: i will have to call the baby sheldon because he wont come out of his shell!

pmsl you so should name your baby Sheldon, its not a bad name really i actually quite like it, 
:thumbup:

im forever feeling like i need sleep these days i dont know what it is but im so tired :sleep: i could just lean back and fall asleep right here right now, pity with a 20month old thats not an option, and i thought i had a good night last night too


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am pretty sure that is an april 1 baby. Her ticker still says she is 36+5 and it is the 9th so that would make her due on the 1st :flower:


----------



## mummypeanut

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well today. I'm due tomorrow and I really dont feel like this baby is coming any time soon. I'm tryin not to get down about it but I'm so ready to meet LO now. Fingers crossed something starts and then I dont have to worry about induction anymore

P.S does anyone have any good tips for turning a baby from back to back??

I'm doing loads of leaning over a birth ball....yoga cat poses etc etc but the little B***er isnt having any of it....he seems to enjoy hugging my spine!


----------



## girl friday

Wow more Lambs!

Congrats to all the new mummies!

I'm in single figures now! I so want him to come early on time, I'm bored of waiting already and this is only my first week off work! 

My mum and dad aare coming over to see e this afternon though so that should break my day up a little and some work friends who have the day/afternoon off on Wednesdays are taking me out for lunch tomorrow! Something else to look forward to rather than sitting around the house and waiting!

The only room I haven't "nested" in yet is the box room. It's become a drying room/computer room/dumping ground!

Sending lots of :dust: to those who need it!

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

mummypeanut... that is the best you can do. Make sure you keep your posture straight (like put the back of your seat straighter in the car) and always make sure you have you knees lower than your pelvis like when bouncing on the ball and sleep on your left side (probably the hardest tip i had to follow) But it worked for me. Also, try not to do too much to get LO to engage because the more engaged he is before he is in the right position, the harder he will be to turn.

Worked for me :flower: https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hah I just wanna post here to say that it is so funny to see the threads about RLT and EPO and "when should I pack my bag?" because those are all the types of threads i, and i am sure most of you, read or even started when entering 3rd tri. Now we are all the pros on it. Funny how it seems like just yesterday we were little fish in a big pond and it was the end of november sparklers when i came over but mostly the december stars were the "big fish". And like on the first few pages of this thread, they were all shocked to see march babies in 3rd tri. And now the december stars are gone, the january garnets are gone and even the lovebugs are pretty much gone and here we are... the official "big fish" and it is amazing to see June babies here... June was when i got my BFP! 

Just having a walk down memory lane :haha:


----------



## enola

That IS odd isn't it! I got married last June :cloud9: and now here we are - right on the cusp of meeting our babies...I'd say 'how time flies' but really it hasn't :haha:
I've managed to get myself into the mindset of counting down how many days until I will DEFINITELY meet him now, rather than going by due date. I really think they need to rethink the whole 'due date' system and maybe instead give an estimated week or fortnight time period when the baby is likely to be born. Anyway, 25 days max til I'd get induced and counting! And it really ISN'T that long, but no matter how often you hear that or remind yourself it does seem it, doesn't it? I can't imagine how taxing it must be for you lovely overdue ladies :hugs:
Midwife tomorrow - am considering asking about their policy on sweeps, any advice on this? :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah hun it is certainly worth asking. She probably wouldnt give you one this week, although some do if they think it will help. I have a sweep tomorrow and am hoping it helps so i dont have to be induced. I went for a sweep last wednesday and my cervix wasnt favourable :cry: But of course, you ladies will get full updates on how well the sweep works if i get one whether you want the updates or not! :haha: But with my luck, it wont work or they wont be able to do it. But I have been trying to look at it that way... so 5 days maximum til I meet LO but I dont wanna be induced so it is really like "uh oh only 5 days come out come out come out!" lol


----------



## amazed

My baby girl has arrived with post pics and birth story (elective section) when i have more time :)


----------



## CocoaOne

amazed said:


> My baby girl has arrived with post pics and birth story (elective section) when i have more time :)

Congratulations!

Mamato2more is in labour too - I think she was due around the same time as me. Eeeek!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats! when did you have her?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CocoaOne said:


> amazed said:
> 
> 
> My baby girl has arrived with post pics and birth story (elective section) when i have more time :)
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Mamato2more is in labour too - I think she was due around the same time as me. Eeeek!!!Click to expand...

yeah but i dont think she ever joined this thread :( i'll check anyway. isnt aflight a lamb? shes having a section today. and kel### cant remember the numbers lol is being induced

eta... no but i will add her she was due the 29th and aflight is a lamb due the 26th i think


----------



## jackie.d

hi hun, im down for having baby on my due date 23rd march. please could you put my c section date down for 19th march? thankyou :) xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

wow DM2 you are so good at remembering all these lambs :thumbup: i think that's why your LO is being late, so you can keep the forum updated for us all. Ahh it really must suck hun being overdue, i'm not even due until a week today and i've got friends and my parents asking me daily if there are any "signs" i think because i'm being indcued on Friday people are forgetting that he isn't actually due yet!


----------



## jackie.d

thankyou :flower: hope you dont have to wait to much longer :hugs: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I thought Kel**** had her baby already wasnt it announced earlier? or was that someone else? :dohh:
I so get what u mean about about being the big fish lol, i used to envy those that were due, now we are it! And soon we will be gone. Then one day we may be back- and that would mean starting in little 1st tri again. Now THAT is a scary thought i really don't wanna thinka bout that right now so lets not lol!:haha:

I just got up out of bed, BHs keeping me awake, it's 1.15am, and i having a yoghurt then gonna try and get some sleepies.:sleep:

zzzzzzz


----------



## CocoaOne

DM2 - maybe we should do some culling of the list?

Had a quick check on the following:
Kirmal12 - Myles Christian was born on 19th Feb at 5.30am
EmilysMommy10 - last active on 21st Jan (only posted on that day)
Hazel89 - last active on 16th Feb (only posted once)
Jbbean - was due to be induced on 28th Feb & hasn't been online since

Only did up to today's date. Can you tell I'm bored on maternity leave? :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well done cocoa! I never even thought to do that lol Kirmal was another "missing 2 March" baby so is emilysmommy10 so if she has had hers :shrug: then me and julchen are officially the most overdue lambs lol And after tomorrow that leaves me all by myself!


----------



## MiissMuffet

CocoaOne said:


> DM2 - maybe we should do some culling of the list?
> 
> Had a quick check on the following:
> Kirmal12 - Myles Christian was born on 19th Feb at 5.30am
> EmilysMommy10 - last active on 21st Jan (only posted on that day)
> Hazel89 - last active on 16th Feb (only posted once)
> Jbbean - was due to be induced on 28th Feb & hasn't been online since
> 
> Only did up to today's date. Can you tell I'm bored on maternity leave? :haha:

I would be so confused sorting all that out :haha: well done =D>
x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

mm- that was kelz22 had her baby and kel127 is being induced today. Confusing lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

by the way cocoaone OH saw the screen earlier when i was on and saw your avator and he said "wow that is such a good scan picture"!!!! :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> mm- that was kelz22 had her baby and kel127 is being induced today. Confusing lol

aaahhhh yeh i was a little confused at 1st coz i saw the announcement then the other kel said she was being induced today, and i was like huh? didnt i just see the announcenet on the page b4? then i just put it down to preggie brain and left it :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

MiissMuffet said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> mm- that was kelz22 had her baby and kel127 is being induced today. Confusing lol
> 
> aaahhhh yeh i was a little confused at 1st coz i saw the announcement then the other kel said she was being induced today, and i was like huh? didnt i just see the announcenet on the page b4? then i just put it down to preggie brain and left it :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> I thought Kel**** had her baby already wasnt it announced earlier? or was that someone else? :dohh:
> I so get what u mean about about being the big fish lol, i used to envy those that were due, now we are it! And soon we will be gone. Then one day we may be back- and that would mean starting in little 1st tri again. Now THAT is a scary thought i really don't wanna thinka bout that right now so lets not lol!:haha:
> 
> I just got up out of bed, BHs keeping me awake, it's 1.15am, and i having a yoghurt then gonna try and get some sleepies.:sleep:
> 
> zzzzzzz

my hubby is already thinking about our next baby :wacko:, this one isn't even here yet!!! he wants to have another one close to this one, i want to see how i feel first. I defo want more but not sure when, although i'm 32 this year and don't want to wait too long.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Wow, no pressure then! :haha: He will probably hold off on the 2nd baby talk for a while once this LO is here.


----------



## amazed

I had a lil girl Paige on friday (5th) she was 7lb 9oz and is beautiful :) xx


----------



## jackie.d

littleblonde had her baby girl on 3rd march by c section :flower: xxx


----------



## Kel127

I'm in the hospital, been here about 3 hours already! My doctor thinks it will probably be awhile before I have my baby. 
When I got here cervix was still thick, and I am only 1cm dilated so this is going to be a very long day! 
I'm going to try and nap for awhile before the contractions start!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck kel!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aflight had her baby. Congrats to her!


----------



## JessiHD

Kel127 said:


> I'm in the hospital, been here about 3 hours already! My doctor thinks it will probably be awhile before I have my baby.
> When I got here cervix was still thick, and I am only 1cm dilated so this is going to be a very long day!
> I'm going to try and nap for awhile before the contractions start!

Good luck! Xxx:hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> well done cocoa! I never even thought to do that lol Kirmal was another "missing 2 March" baby so is emilysmommy10 so if she has had hers :shrug: then me and julchen are officially the most overdue lambs lol And after tomorrow that leaves me all by myself!

Yep, still here as well. I have my doctors appointment in a few hours to find out if my cervix is even getting ready. If not then I will get the gel tomorrow, so I could still be waiting as long as the weekend. But it will be this week :happydance:



Kel127 said:


> I'm in the hospital, been here about 3 hours already! My doctor thinks it will probably be awhile before I have my baby.
> When I got here cervix was still thick, and I am only 1cm dilated so this is going to be a very long day!
> I'm going to try and nap for awhile before the contractions start!

Good luck hun!! :hugs:


And HUGE Congrats to all the new mommies!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jackie.d

wow didnt realise how many march lambs had been born till i just looked at the list :happydance: not too long now for the rest of us :cloud9: xx


----------



## mummydee

wow congratulations to all the new mommies!

and well done to the girls keeping track of them, I can barely remember my own name at the moment!


----------



## greenlady

Wow every time I check there's a bunch more mummies. Congrats and well done to all of you!!! I have a feeling I'll end up a sweet pea in the end as it will only take 1 day over for that.. SO I reckon I'll see the list fill up with :baby::baby::baby: before my time :dohh:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Lots of new lambs appearing now :flower:

Yeah DM2 i'm sure he will stop the talk of another one so soon once LO is here either that or it will make him worse :dohh:

Ahh good luck Kel127 xx

julchen_79 good luck at your doctors appointment hope your cervix is favourable! x


----------



## julchen_79

I am starting to think about refusing my induction tomorrow :wacko: I mean it can't be THAT much longer...So confused right now. :shrug: Guess it all depends on where my cervix is at. Maybe I am still not even close to being favorable...but if I am close or am, then I am not sure I want to just go on the drip and have my baby by "appointment".


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> I am starting to think about refusing my induction tomorrow :wacko: I mean it can't be THAT much longer...So confused right now. :shrug: Guess it all depends on where my cervix is at. Maybe I am still not even close to being favorable...but if I am close or am, then I am not sure I want to just go on the drip and have my baby by "appointment".

If you are favourable and it is close then i think i would want to wait and have a natural birth if possible. Speak to your doctor and see what they say i'm sure they would only disagree if it really wasn't in LO's favour x x


----------



## julchen_79

jj-rabbit said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to think about refusing my induction tomorrow :wacko: I mean it can't be THAT much longer...So confused right now. :shrug: Guess it all depends on where my cervix is at. Maybe I am still not even close to being favorable...but if I am close or am, then I am not sure I want to just go on the drip and have my baby by "appointment".
> 
> If you are favourable and it is close then i think i would want to wait and have a natural birth if possible. Speak to your doctor and see what they say i'm sure they would only disagree if it really wasn't in LO's favour x xClick to expand...

I think that is exactly what I am going to do. Will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to think about refusing my induction tomorrow :wacko: I mean it can't be THAT much longer...So confused right now. :shrug: Guess it all depends on where my cervix is at. Maybe I am still not even close to being favorable...but if I am close or am, then I am not sure I want to just go on the drip and have my baby by "appointment".
> 
> If you are favourable and it is close then i think i would want to wait and have a natural birth if possible. Speak to your doctor and see what they say i'm sure they would only disagree if it really wasn't in LO's favour x xClick to expand...
> 
> I think that is exactly what I am going to do. Will keep you ladies posted.Click to expand...

Really really hope you get some good news!! :dust: you do have to feel that surely LO must be nearly there :shrug: if i had the choice i would feel the same as you as no matter how much we want them here we want them to make their own exit x x


----------



## JessiHD

julchen_79 said:


> I am starting to think about refusing my induction tomorrow :wacko: I mean it can't be THAT much longer...So confused right now. :shrug: Guess it all depends on where my cervix is at. Maybe I am still not even close to being favorable...but if I am close or am, then I am not sure I want to just go on the drip and have my baby by "appointment".

I think it's totally your choice. As long as they monitor you, your baby is going to be just as safe if you go over than if you are induced so if you think you can stand the wait why not wait?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I always said that is what i would do if they had offered me an induction so soon. It is like i say the AVERAGE first baby is 8 days overdue so i wouldnt wanna be induced before he has a chance to come on his own. Even if your cervix isnt favourable, it doesnt mean LO cant make his appearance soon. Bigbloomers was in the same position as me in that she couldnt get her sweep last wednesday because her cervix wasnt favourable and then like 2 days later she had her baby and i dont even think her baby was engaged at all. If your cervix isnt favourable it will just mean a longer process of induction hun. :hugs: We can support eachother.


----------



## thechaosismex

Oh my god! I come back after 4 days away and 20 more lambs born!!!!Congratulations to everyone!

Ophelia Amber Harrison was born friday 5th at 8 35 after a 3 hour 50 minutes labour, must of been all that EPO as 2 pushes and she was out. Didnt even realise I was contracting! 9lb 110z and 56cm. Will link to birth story when I have finished being perplexed by everything :D

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats!


----------



## julchen_79

thechaosismex said:


> Oh my god! I come back after 4 days away and 20 more lambs born!!!!Congratulations to everyone!
> 
> Ophelia Amber Harrison was born friday 5th at 8 35 after a 3 hour 50 minutes labour, must of been all that EPO as 2 pushes and she was out. Didnt even realise I was contracting! 9lb 110z and 56cm. Will link to birth story when I have finished being perplexed by everything :D
> 
> x

Congrats!! Sounds like you had a great birth experience. :thumbup:


----------



## babezone

c section tomo!! man how nervous am i haha xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i would be as well. Good Luck!


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats Chaos!!!

Babezone - Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine!!

3/5ths engaged at appointment today but the little diva is back to back now! Off to get a birthing ball tomorrow :D

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

MM- I was really impressed with our 3d scan, even though LO was burying her face in my hip!

Amazed - congratulations on the birth of Paige! :flower:

Littleblonde- congratulations on the birth of your little girl! :flower:

Kel127 - hope things progress quickly for you :hugs:

aflight - congratulations! :flower:

Julchen- I hope your LO makes a move tonight so you don't have to be induced, but good luck for tomorrow in case :hugs: 

Thechaosismex - congratulations on the birth of Ophelia! :flower:

Babezone - good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Phew! That was a lot of posts I missed today! Can't believe there have been over 40 lambs born already. Had my birth plan chat with midwife which went well- I'm good to give birth at the midwife-led unit, but I'm going to see how I feel on the day before deciding 100%


----------



## mummydee

Cocoa - is there a mw led unit down near you then?! There was supposed to be a new birthing suite opening at the medway ut I forgot to ask my mw about it ::)


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> Cocoa - is there a mw led unit down near you then?! There was supposed to be a new birthing suite opening at the medway ut I forgot to ask my mw about it ::)

There's two (one in Dover and one in Canterbury) and they are building a new one at Margate!

I'd like to go to Canterbury, went and had a look yesterday and it's more like a hotel, really calm and peaceful. They only problem is the distance to WHH or QEQM if there are problems (at least 30mins ambulance drive). My thinking is that because you've got a MW with you constantly, they are more likely to spot problems earlier and transfer you in plenty of time, so I'm not too worried about that. More worried that if LO stays back-to-back I'm more likely to want/need an epidural :haha: So going to see what happens nearer the time I think


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Cocoa - is there a mw led unit down near you then?! There was supposed to be a new birthing suite opening at the medway ut I forgot to ask my mw about it ::)
> 
> There's two (one in Dover and one in Canterbury) and they are building a new one at Margate!
> 
> I'd like to go to Canterbury, went and had a look yesterday and it's more like a hotel, really calm and peaceful. They only problem is the distance to WHH or QEQM if there are problems (at least 30mins ambulance drive). My thinking is that because you've got a MW with you constantly, they are more likely to spot problems earlier and transfer you in plenty of time, so I'm not too worried about that. More worried that if LO stays back-to-back I'm more likely to want/need an epidural :haha: So going to see what happens nearer the time I thinkClick to expand...

oh your so lucky! As much as Medway is fine its not "great" IYKWIM! I might google the new birthing suite tonight and see if theres anything online about it. Mind you they have just had the foyer redone so they probably spent all their money on that :dohh:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

How annoying is this. I just got a FB message from my sister who has a genetic disorder that makes it very very hard to conceive. I have copied the message Shes rebecca i am lindsey...

*Rebecca 09 March at 17:58 
looks like ill have a baby before you at this rate lol i was thinking and i read somwhere that it can induce labor if you have a really good orgasm because it causes muscles to contract and it can trigger the right muscles to contract obviously Ive never tried it but they say it works so just a thought. Good Luck LOL!!! 

Lindsey 09 March at 18:28 
I can assure you i have tried every single thing  Those things that are meant to work only work if the baby is willing to come out. Some of those are regular sex, oral sex (the sperm gets to the cervix quicker through the tummy than through the vagina go figure), orgasm, spicy food, walking, bouncing on the ball, realaxing in a hot bath, pineapples (they have a hormone in them though i have never done this because it cant be tinned it has to be fresh and you have to eat at least 7!!!), loads of different oils and things (tried a few), pregnancy massage (they know the points on the body that helps but i didnt book one in time and now it is too late) and the one thing that is meant to work but is highly discouraged is castor oil. Oh yeah and the full moon. 

So I have tried most things and nothing works so screw it. The baby will come when it comes. I am not worried. The average first baby is 8 days late which mean many come after 8 days. I have relaxed about it and everyone else should too. There is nothing wrong with being late. Most babies are. *

I do beleive my sister has just told me to go have an orgasm which is a little weird :wacko: But honestly this is what it has come to at 1 week overdue?


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Oh my, last time I was here was 33 Lambs, now 42. Congrats to all the new mums!

Mines is still hanging on in there. Had midwife today, all well, I'm now 1/5th palpable (so surely not much longer to go????) and been told to go to a drop in clinic on Sunday 14th for a sweep, which would be repeated next Tues and again on the Thurs if I still havent delivered. 

Friends and family (bless them) are doing my head in, Ive started ignoring the multitude of messages Im getting of "no news yet" or "any baby yet". Ive told them all umpteen times I will keep them updated but the constant messages only remind me that with each day that passes the closer to an induction I get, something that I dread.

Saw Alice in Wonderland today, baby moved loads throughout, though Im so tired right now that I can wait til tomorrow for her/him to appear. Im never satisfied! 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Oh my, last time I was here was 33 Lambs, now 42. Congrats to all the new mums!
> 
> Mines is still hanging on in there. Had midwife today, all well, I'm now 1/5th palpable (so surely not much longer to go????) and been told to go to a drop in clinic on Sunday 14th for a sweep, which would be repeated next Tues and again on the Thurs if I still havent delivered.
> 
> *Friends and family (bless them) are doing my head in, Ive started ignoring the multitude of messages Im getting of "no news yet" or "any baby yet". Ive told them all umpteen times I will keep them updated but the constant messages only remind me that with each day that passes the closer to an induction I get, something that I dread.*
> 
> Saw Alice in Wonderland today, baby moved loads throughout, though Im so tired right now that I can wait til tomorrow for her/him to appear. Im never satisfied!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

:thumbup: thats how i feel.


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

DM2nd, its very frustrating, Im with you. Im struggling not to get snappy at some people who daily keep asking if theres news. In all honesty, Im finding this part of the pregnancy to be the most emotionally draining out of the whole 9 months.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i think so too. I thought being overdue would be physically hard but it isnt. It is no harder physically than it was in the weeks before EDD. But emotionally, it is hell. Like a roller coaster. Before now we were wishing the time away like "oooh x amount of days til EDD" but now we want time to slow in a way well not slow but i mean like "uh oh only x amount of days til my induction" iykwim. I go from being relaxed and calm about waiting to being fed up. Usually my fed upness comes after i interact with people and their stupid comments. My mom called me in a rush the other day just to ask and she was on the phone less than a minute. I felt like she didnt care how i am or anything i have to say, just wants to know if the baby is on the way and i assured her i'd let her know (she lives in USA so its ok to let them know, no worry they will be in my face) My husband is getting so cross as well, the same people at work ask the same stupid questions everyday. The fact that he is there at work answers the question of "any news?"


----------



## lynnikins

im decided that i am calling my MW tomorrow (while shes at clinic ) and asking her if she will give me a sweep next week at my appointment rather than just turning up on the day and begging lol, of course i hope i dont make it to my appointment next week but im being realistic and facing the fact that i probably will, 

on another note yes DIM2 your sister told you to go have an orgasm and jj-rabbit i waited till the month of ds's first birthday before we tried for this one to give me that speical first year with him and give my body a chance to recover and be in good shape for another pregnancy so i would suguest that amount of time , i dont think i would cope if ds was much younger im only coping now caus hes so independant and getting more so each day.

and if you know somone whos just had a baby go spend some time with them and inhale that newbaby smell, my friend came to see me on her due date as it was the day i had DS 25th( in the early hours so id slept and had some rest ) and then she went into labour that night and her son was born the 27th, she thinks it was holding a newborn that did it


----------



## DueMarch2nd

unfortunately i dont know anyone with a new baby


----------



## lynnikins

yeah the only one i know that ive met is now 8wks old , although there was a newbaby annouced at church on sunday it might be time to go calling with a muffin basket lol


----------



## jj-rabbit

ooh no i would want to wait until this LO is 1 at least before trying again, like you say you need time with the one you have and to also let your body recover. Don't think hubby is thinking right away just definatley sooner rather than later, i can see him wanting a whole brood .

I've got my last MW appointment tomorrow, i doubt she will tell me much though, she just does all the norm, BP check, measures LO and listens to heartbeat but she never volunteers much about whether LO is engaged or they way he is lying etc but i know here if you have a sweep you attend the hospital for this my normal MW wouldn't do it??? Everywhere is so different isn't it they way they do things.


----------



## lynnikins

id be asking your mw for info like how engaged you are etc..... although it might be written in your notes, if i make my next appointment i definatly will be asking plenty of questions she aint gonna get rid of me fast


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> id be asking your mw for info like how engaged you are etc..... although it might be written in your notes, if i make my next appointment i definatly will be asking plenty of questions she aint gonna get rid of me fast

i asked her last time if he was engaged and all she said was he's very very low but not fully engaged, but i see people on here saying they are so many over so many engaged, i've never had anything like this from her. I checked my notes and they just say ceph and what looks like long? She always always seems to be behind as whenever i go there are always people waiting to go in before me and people always waiting to go in after me. 

I'm getting so excited now but also getting pangs of fear! I really don't know anything, hubby was saying simliar yesterday about sleeping. Do you let them nap in the day will they still sleep at night etc :shrug: oh well i guess i'm going to lean soon enough!! x


----------



## mummydee

JJ - ceph means head down, and long means long-lie which is vertical!


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats on all the new babies! Can't believe it has shot upto 42 now!


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning all, i had to set my alarm coz i am going to a friend house for coffee lol. i woke up half an hour after id set it itd be going off the whole time i had just been dreaming that it was a piece of paper making that noice and i was getting really frustrated :haha:

I half expect that when i go into labor i will get woken up in the night with it all starting, and every morning now i wake up and think nope it didnt happen :( lol.

I is soo sleepy :sleep:

i hope everyone haqs a good day (or night), and goodluck to those having they babies today yaya :happydance:


I wonder if anything has come of tigers show! guess if not she will still be in bed. 

:flower: x


----------



## julchen_79

meh!!! :cry: no baby for this lady! I am STILL not even favorable for a sweep. So no drip for me tomorrow. They will start with the prostaglandin gel to get my cervix in the mood...so in the morning I have to go to the hospital, get the gel, have to stay there for a couple of hours to be monitored and hopefully start dilating,then I get to go home and wait...good thing I have practised this now :haha:. This whole thing might take a couple of days. Man this baby is stubborn! OH was bummed when he heard the news...he was convinced to meet his son tomorrow.


----------



## MiissMuffet

julchen_79 said:


> meh!!! :cry: no baby for this lady! I am STILL not even favorable for a sweep. So no drip for me tomorrow. They will start with the prostaglandin gel to get my cervix in the mood...so in the morning I have to go to the hospital, get the gel, have to stay there for a couple of hours to be monitored and hopefully start dilating,then I get to go home and wait...good thing I have practised this now :haha:. This whole thing might take a couple of days. Man this baby is stubborn! OH was bummed when he heard the news...he was convinced to meet his sun tomorrow.

oh no!!! :hugs: Is there any chance it could bee more favourable tomorrow? do they check it again to see? x


----------



## julchen_79

DueMarch2nd said:


> I do beleive my sister has just told me to go have an orgasm which is a little weird :wacko: But honestly this is what it has come to at 1 week overdue?

Man, it is weird but at least it was "only" your sister...I have been told by SIL and MIL :dohh: Gesh, would they relax already. I almost wish I would not have told anyone when the baby is due. The emotional stress is tremendous. My MIL just called me and asked me if the doctors got my date wrong as I am soooooo overdue now.


----------



## julchen_79

MiissMuffet said:


> oh no!!! :hugs: Is there any chance it could bee more favourable tomorrow? do they check it again to see? x

Thank you!

They will check of course, and I guess there is always a chance but it is small I'd say. My friend went through the same, had to get the gel two days in a row (went in every morning for a couple of hours to be monitored and then spent the rest of the day home having major cramps leading nowhere) and then on the drip on the third. So I should have my LO Friday night at the latest...

I hope there is as few as possible of you that have to go through this, I really find it very frustrating.


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> oh no!!! :hugs: Is there any chance it could bee more favourable tomorrow? do they check it again to see? x
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> They will check of course, and I guess there is always a chance but it is small I'd say. My friend went through the same, had to get the gel two days in a row (went in every morning for a couple of hours to be monitored and then spent the rest of the day home having major cramps leading nowhere) and then on the drip on the third. So I should have my LO Friday night at the latest...
> 
> I hope there is as few as possible of you that have to go through this, I really find it very frustrating.Click to expand...

I know it's only a very small consolation but at least you can be at home. When i go in to be induced thats it they keep me there until LO is born :cry: i would so much rather be at home!! 
Ooh just focus on Friday and any earlier is a bonus hun, i so hope it happens quick for you x


----------



## MiissMuffet

julchen_79 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> oh no!!! :hugs: Is there any chance it could bee more favourable tomorrow? do they check it again to see? x
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> They will check of course, and I guess there is always a chance but it is small I'd say. My friend went through the same, had to get the gel two days in a row (went in every morning for a couple of hours to be monitored and then spent the rest of the day home having major cramps leading nowhere) and then on the drip on the third. So I should have my LO Friday night at the latest...
> 
> I hope there is as few as possible of you that have to go through this, I really find it very frustrating.Click to expand...

Goodluck hun :hugs: xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am pretty sure my hospital would keep me in as well. i'd rather be home too. Good Luck hun! 

Our power just went out for like half an hour. Just in time to make me miss one born every minute :growlmad: i will have to catch it at 10 and i wont be able to chat about it. O well. At least the lights are back on again. My husband was only supposed to work til 8pm but the freezers broke so he volunteered to stay and help. He didnt wanna leave the boy on his own. So I am stuck here bored waiting on him and i just ate my dinner in the dark! lol Last time the power went out a month or more ago it stayed out til 5am so i wasnt chancing that it'd be back on soon. Now i wish i'd have waited. :haha:

Look at me moaning about the most ridiculous rubbish!


----------



## lynnikins

jj_rabbit 

hun im sure we can all make a group thread over in the babies section to keep in touch and chat

Oh btw ive always found the more my DS sleeps the more he sleeps lol though now if hes sleeping i have to get him up about 5pm as otherwise he fusses about going to bed at half seven, but when he was little it was impossible for him to get too much sleep, My Motto is "dont wake the sleeping baby"


----------



## julchen_79

jj-rabbit said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> oh no!!! :hugs: Is there any chance it could bee more favourable tomorrow? do they check it again to see? x
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> They will check of course, and I guess there is always a chance but it is small I'd say. My friend went through the same, had to get the gel two days in a row (went in every morning for a couple of hours to be monitored and then spent the rest of the day home having major cramps leading nowhere) and then on the drip on the third. So I should have my LO Friday night at the latest...
> 
> I hope there is as few as possible of you that have to go through this, I really find it very frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's only a very small consolation but at least you can be at home. When i go in to be induced thats it they keep me there until LO is born :cry: i would so much rather be at home!!
> Ooh just focus on Friday and any earlier is a bonus hun, i so hope it happens quick for you xClick to expand...

Did they tell you yet how they are going to induce you? - that is if you don't go earlier :flower:


----------



## tiger

Hi girls, I'm still here :cry: 
had a huge " bloody show" about 19hrs ago n I thought I was getting pains last night but it must have been me getting all excited because nothing! :hissy: no contractions no waters or anything! OH n I even tried dtd :sex: n just lost a bit more of my show from that. :( going to see if my mum wants to take a walk around the shops n maybe get a coffee or tea, I figure walking will only do good in the situation. 
I may have created too comfy a home for my little man lol.
DM2 - I really feel for you! I'm starting to get down a little, I can't imagine how u feel! Really really hope something happens for you soon :dust:


----------



## julchen_79

Tiger, this sounds promising! Defo try a long walk. Good luck hun! :dust: :dust:


----------



## tiger

Thanks :hugs: I just realized ur 41weeks too! Here I am giving labour dust to just dm2! Labour day to you too :dust:
well I have decided positive thinking because I've Kay lost another very large amount streaked with pink blood so I assume my cervix is doing something good, so even if I do make my sweep on Monday (hoping I don't), I have a strong feeling it will work because you can't lose huge amounts with blood in it for your cervix to be doing nothing right?


----------



## Kel127

I have been at the hospital over 16 hours now, and still only 1.5cm dialated. They finally broke my water and I got an epidural, but will probably be many more hours before I meet my little boy. So far this labor has been very tramatic. I will update again later Good luck to anyone else being induced!

Congrats to all the new march lambs!










i


----------



## julchen_79

tiger said:


> Thanks :hugs: I just realized ur 41weeks too! Here I am giving labour dust to just dm2! Labour day to you too :dust:
> well I have decided positive thinking because I've Kay lost another very large amount streaked with pink blood so I assume my cervix is doing something good, so even if I do make my sweep on Monday (hoping I don't), I have a strong feeling it will work because you can't lose huge amounts with blood in it for your cervix to be doing nothing right?

Yes, I am pretty sure something good is going on!! Hope you don't make to your sweep and if you do then the best of luck for it to work.


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> I have been at the hospital over 16 hours now, and still only 1.5cm dialated. They finally broke my water and I got an epidural, but will probably be many more hours before I meet my little boy. So far this labor has been very tramatic. I will update again later Good luck to anyone else being induced!
> 
> Congrats to all the new march lambs!
> 
> i

Uhhh ohhh, that is long. Did they put you on the drip?? I hope things will speed up for you! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PineappleHead

Good luck kel! you'll do great!!


----------



## mummydee

guess whose turn it is to be up in the middle of the night! DTD with DH before bed tonight and woke up around 3am feeling nauseous, period pain, braxton hicks and general cramping. Of course DD decided to wake up too and now its nearly 430am and we;re both downstairs eating grapes and watching crappy music telly!

Good luck Kel! xx


----------



## tiger

I'm waiting for the cramps lol! I've never wished pain upon myself but I'm still waiting for the cramps n contractions :haha:
had LOADS more bloody show, how much is there? This is getting ridiculous! I know it can grow back, but all it seems to be doing is coming out


----------



## CocoaOne

Tiger - is there lots of blood? Definitely sounds like progress though!

DM2 - good luck with your sweep today :flower:


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> oh no!!! :hugs: Is there any chance it could bee more favourable tomorrow? do they check it again to see? x
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> They will check of course, and I guess there is always a chance but it is small I'd say. My friend went through the same, had to get the gel two days in a row (went in every morning for a couple of hours to be monitored and then spent the rest of the day home having major cramps leading nowhere) and then on the drip on the third. So I should have my LO Friday night at the latest...
> 
> I hope there is as few as possible of you that have to go through this, I really find it very frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's only a very small consolation but at least you can be at home. When i go in to be induced thats it they keep me there until LO is born :cry: i would so much rather be at home!!
> Ooh just focus on Friday and any earlier is a bonus hun, i so hope it happens quick for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Did they tell you yet how they are going to induce you? - that is if you don't go earlier :flower:Click to expand...

No they haven't told me anything!! When they told me i was going to have to be induced i was just so eager to get home from hospital and knackered from no sleep that i just didn't ask any questions, plus it was 4 weeks away so it felt ages off. All i know is i'll be induced on Friday if he's not here by then and i know he won't be. I just know they keep you in from when i was in for my BP and there was people in then being induced and the lady next to me had been in all day when i left and nothing at all had happened for her yet, that's going to be me i just know it.

Good luck for today hun x xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good Luck kel, i hope things speed up. 

Good Morning ladies! Still pregnant. I have had a lot of cramping too since last night but i dont let cramping get my hopes up. Not a single bit of plug for me sadly. I have been having runny poos lol But i have those off and on anyway :haha: But all in all, nothing yet. 

My sweep is at 2pm. I hope she can reach my cervix to do it. But I fully expect to get told i am still not ready :( So wish me luck and I will let you all know how it goes later.


----------



## jj-rabbit

Kel127 said:


> I have been at the hospital over 16 hours now, and still only 1.5cm dialated. They finally broke my water and I got an epidural, but will probably be many more hours before I meet my little boy. So far this labor has been very tramatic. I will update again later Good luck to anyone else being induced!
> 
> Congrats to all the new march lambs!
> i

Ahh hunni sorry its not happening sooner :hugs: i'm going in to be induced on Friday and dreading it!! xx xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

DueMarch2nd said:


> Good Luck kel, i hope things speed up.
> 
> Good Morning ladies! Still pregnant. I have had a lot of cramping too since last night but i dont let cramping get my hopes up. Not a single bit of plug for me sadly. I have been having runny poos lol But i have those off and on anyway :haha: But all in all, nothing yet.
> 
> My sweep is at 2pm. I hope she can reach my cervix to do it. But I fully expect to get told i am still not ready :( So wish me luck and I will let you all know how it goes later.

Good luck with your sweep hun sending you lots of labour dust :dust::dust::dust: x x


----------



## starbucks101

Morning girls, 

Kel - Hope things start to pick up for you hun! 

Tiger - Hope the show starts amounting to something! 

DM2 - Hope they can manage the sweep today! 

I am now 1 day OD, and am already incredably frustrated with people making comments at how long ive been pregnant... 

One set of grandparents is coming to stay with my parents today and my nan is comming up on friday to stay too. My nan is now going to stay untill after ive had the baby which is lovely so i feel i should be pregnant for another 6months or so, so she doesnt go back to kent. Grandad died about 18months ago and its sad to think of her being in that big house all on her own :( 

Ive got an appointment at the hospital 9am tomorrow :woop: to see the consultant and have a scan, I am considering asking them to bring my induction forward to this friday?!? maybe i havent decided yet. I am pretty sure i will end up needing another c-section as they are only giving me 6hours once the pessary is in for it to do something or else i'll be off to theatre in the afternoon...


----------



## mummypeanut

I'm due today!!! :happydance: gonna be overdue tomorrow :nope:

i'M VERY Very frightened of being induced......COME ON BABY!! :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

Good luck with the sweep DM2
Good luck with the show/plug tiger
and good luck with the labour Kel 
Julchen_79 I hope things kick off for you soon,

I have a horrible runny nose and chesty cough today thanks to DS and its a proper head cold, Update on the dentist, She wont do anything till i have this baby as the problems have subsided for now but if i get pain or swelling i can go back to get some mild anitbiotics but she really doesnt want to even give me them if she can avoid it. i have alot of work to happen though after this baby is born so i think i will be going weekly to get work done bit by bit for a while, and some things im going to have to go to the hospital dentist for, its all down to the fact ive put it off and put it off for nearly 5 years caus im scared of the dentist, lol the women who can have a baby on Gas and Air even with an episiotomy after 56 hours of labour is scared of the dentist its crazy


----------



## greenlady

Good luck today DM2 I have a good feeling about it :dust:

And I know it probably seems like forever ago to most of you but I am full term today :happydance: 

So here's hoping for a good day for everyone waiting xx


----------



## lynnikins

at the moment my little family is sitting here watching "Happy feet" on Dvd then DH is going to do the vaccuming for me or so he says


----------



## mummydee

good luck with the sweep DM2!

Kel hope things are progressing!

Tiger - fingers crossed for you!

Horrendous backache today but thats about all to report!


----------



## lynnikins

ohh wow im just about blacking out sitting here, its not excessivly hot in here , ive eaten something so it cant be my sugars level , DH has just gotten me a glass of cold water, I wonder if this lightheadedness is telling me something about restricted bloodflow or if its telling me im nenar the start of something , ribht before ds was born i had a horrible headcold ( strange since it was the middle of a heatwave ) and always felt a bit light headed
or this could all be related to my iron levels, might make that call to the MW a definate thing and see if she can pop out later and check me over


----------



## MiissMuffet

is DM2 duemarch2nd? coz i been wondering who is DM2?! :haha: i think i just clicked :rofl:

goodluck for your sweep hun i hope they can do it :hugs: x


----------



## CocoaOne

Greenlady- the last of the March Lambs is full term! That means all the April babies will start being born soon and making us impatient! Lol


----------



## lynnikins

ok im going to give it 5 min and have a strong sweet cup of tea and see if that makes a difference if not at half 11 im calling my mw to come see me


----------



## Feltzy

Hi all, just thought I would send a quick note to say Alfie Nigel Lella was born at 8.40pm on 8 March 2010 weighing 6lb 14oz. I will post a proper birth story soon - we only got back from hospital last night and he is one hungry baby!


----------



## girl friday

lynnikins said:


> ok im going to give it 5 min and have a strong sweet cup of tea and see if that makes a difference if not at half 11 im calling my mw to come see me

Are you feeling any better? Did the sweet tea help?

x


----------



## girl friday

Feltzy said:


> Hi all, just thought I would send a quick note to say Alfie Nigel Lella was born at 8.40pm on 8 March 2010 weighing 6lb 14oz. I will post a proper birth story soon - we only got back from hospital last night and he is one hungry baby!

Congratulations!

x


----------



## lynnikins

never got the sweet tea caus DH decided now was the right time to go through paperwork ( while theres a toddler on the loose that hes supposed to be watching ) and then let DS run wild so of course DS did something naughty and DH flipped over it and is in a shitty mood now, yay my day has started so well,


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats Feltzy!! Love the name Alfie, it was on my list of boys names :D
Hope sweep is successful DM2!

Been food shopping this morning and now going to decorate the living room! Strong backache and period pains since last night but not getting my hopes up!

xx


----------



## girl friday

lynnikins said:


> never got the sweet tea caus DH decided now was the right time to go through paperwork ( while theres a toddler on the loose that hes supposed to be watching ) and then let DS run wild so of course DS did something naughty and DH flipped over it and is in a shitty mood now, yay my day has started so well,

:growlmad:

That's rubbish!

Are you feeling any better though?

x


----------



## tiger

CocoaOne said:


> Tiger - is there lots of blood? Definitely sounds like progress though!
> 
> DM2 - good luck with your sweep today :flower:

There is not loads but the first bot was just streaked with pink blood n the ones earlier today were a bit darker. Hospital said all is normal n things Gould start happening soon, but all I'm getting is stabbing pains n heaps of pressure n a bit of an ache under the bump, but had that all day.
Quick question, I just read that you shouldn't have sex If u lose your plug due to infection ??? I thought it was only if your waters broke? Cuz OH n I have dtd twice since yesterday trying to get things moving.


----------



## mummydee

well done Feltzy!! xx


----------



## lynnikins

Im feeling a little better, called the MW's office and waiting for a call back but it really depends how busy they are when that will happen, im not holding my breathe that i'll hear from them, i just want to sleep and then maybe see how i feel after that,

got a shock in the post, our car insurance went up by £35 pm, which DH has got onto now and it seems that the fender bender i had in August was never actioned as a claim but they closed it the wrong way so it was showing on the that i had lost my no claims bonus and as DH and I am so young still ( both under 25) we get stung when it comes to insurance, thankfully its only one more year and i'll be 25 and our premium will drop again. 
anyway its sorted now and we end up paying over £10 less pm than we were uptill now which is nice.
I need to get DS to bed but hes not eating up his lunch particularly well at the moment, i will probably nap while he does though and get up to have another go at today in a few hours, 

Good luck to all the ladies waiting on something to happen:dust::dust: lots of labour dust to you all


----------



## julchen_79

Good Morning ladies...I am about to go into the hospital to get my first lot of Prostaglandin gel. Will be back later today as they let you go home after some monitoring. 

Good luck for everyone getting a sweep, induced or starting labour :dust:


----------



## flumpy

ooh good luck - I think we will definitely have some more babies before this week is out! I am doubtful that one of them will be mine though - i have had no signs whatsoever!!! lol!!


----------



## lynnikins

well after lying down for just under an hour , not feeling much better but gotta get up as ds's godmother is coming over for a bit, DH is still in a shit mood and im giving up with him i dont know what to do, its our 3rd wedding anniversary ffs


----------



## greenlady

CocoaOne said:


> Greenlady- the last of the March Lambs is full term! That means all the April babies will start being born soon and making us impatient! Lol

Yep! At least some of them will be mummies before me (and maybe you!) I'm sure. Oh well I guess that's just the way the cookie crumbles. I'm in no great rush, but I'm sure I will be gone 40 weeks!
xx


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to Feltzy!


----------



## enola

Aww lynnikins :hugs: Really hope he brightens up...seriously, men ALWAYS moan about us being hormonal etc. but more often than not they have SUCH foul moods for no reason (and WHY so often on important days?!).

Good luck to those have sweeps/inductions today!
:dust::dust::dust:

Well, my midwife appointment this morning was excellent. I love my midwife :cloud9: and my favourite student midwife was there too, she's just adorable and always apologising, bless her!

In short...all is perfect! Sweep will be 8 days after D-Day if he hasn't come by then, but he is 3/5th engaged apparently and all is looking ready to go. :happydance:

There's still a good amount of liquid, which was reassuring because I've been SO *ahem* damp down there it's ridiculous...apparently it can go so mental when your cervix is effacing...not that they've checked my cervix EVER!

I'm feeling really positive, which is so refreshing after a few days of utter impatience and being down in the dumps. I just vacuumed, swept and mopped the floor and then got down with a cloth to do the corners, and I'm just aiming really for the fact that in the next 24 days we should be on the cusp of meeting our son. :flower:

I had the most amazingly vivid dream about him last night, and he was so gorgeous and wouldn't stop kicking around and bunching his little fists up, and it was funny as they are the exact movements I feel he's doing inside of me right now. In the dream, though, his eyes were really far apart, which is strange and we didn't seem to care at all?! :shrug: Random pregnancy brain dreams! :haha:

Really hope everyone is having a good day, and that any pains are all positive ones :hug:


----------



## girl friday

I've just been taken out for lunch with some work colleagues. It was good to see them even though I only finished last week! They gave me all the presents I brought in for me by my students but wasn't there to get as I was poorly llast Friday and one from my department! Got a bottle of champagne as pasrt of my presents and I can't wait till I can drink it!!!!


----------



## julchen_79

Murphy's law seems to become reality for me. :haha: Laid in bed in hospital getting bubs monitored for almost an hour (all is fine, great heartbeat, lots of movement) until they tell me all inductions are on hold as they are too busy delivering babies right now. So my induction will have to wait at least a few more hours. At least I was allowed to get dressed and go eat something. Sigh - what a day already.

Anyone heard from DM2?


----------



## boonies86

wonder how DM2's sweep went??? anyone heard? I get a feeling it was a success??? can feel it in my 'waters'??? lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am here, it didnt go well https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/290880-sweep-today-feeling-very-sad.html :cry:


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> Murphy's law seems to become reality for me. :haha: Laid in bed in hospital getting bubs monitored for almost an hour (all is fine, great heartbeat, lots of movement) until they tell me all inductions are on hold as they are too busy delivering babies right now. So my induction will have to wait at least a few more hours. At least I was allowed to get dressed and go eat something. Sigh - what a day already.
> 
> Anyone heard from DM2?

oh no hun! how frustrating xx 

I had my mw appointment today and it was a different one as my usual one was off. She was really nice, said LO is engaged and wished me lots of luck and she said maybe i would go in, and come straight out :rofl: as if i said! She said it does happen, which is nice to know but i seriously doubt that will be me. Got such sore legs today, the pressure at the top of them is unbelievable, me and hubby went out before and walking was such an effort, the pain :cry:

Ahh lynnikins that crap hubby is in such a shit mood on your anniversary. Did you manage to get a sitter so you can go out to celebrate? Happy anniversary anyway hun xx 

OOh i hope DM2 got on well today, hope she updates us soon, or no update could mean great news for her :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

well i tryed to talk to DH since it seemed his gripe was about him not getting attention from me or having me talk to him and i got nothing back so told him to get out of my imediate area ie... go to the gym or upstiars just not be downstiars in the living room, till he sorts himself out and is ready to be human and at least have a response when someone talks to him, so he took himself upstairs and i bet hes gone to bed, arrrgh lazy men,

at least DS is behaving and sitting watching cartoons so i can make his dinner then he will get a bath and bed and if DH emerges in a decent mood i might be pursuaded to be nice and let him pick the movie and i'll make him something nice for dinner, although i dont know why i should as he treated valentines day as an afterthought , didnt even get me a card or prepare anything in advance just picked up a supermarket valentines dinner while we were out spending the whole day with one of HIS friends, 

i dont know whats happned when I met him he was constantly surprising me with flowers and gifts and cards and cute text through the day now it just seems like is a bother for him to even try


----------



## jj-rabbit

DueMarch2nd said:


> I am here, it didnt go well https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/290880-sweep-today-feeling-very-sad.html :cry:

Oh no i've just seen your post as i've finished typing my last one. So sorry hun!!! :hugs::hugs: x x x x i know you don't want to be induced, but as you know you are going in on Sunday you will have your LO soon hun, at least probably by Thurs so just try to focus on that. I told my mw today i was really worried about going in and she said just focus on the end result and by this time next week you will have your little boy and thats what i'm going to have to do x x x


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> well i tryed to talk to DH since it seemed his gripe was about him not getting attention from me or having me talk to him and i got nothing back so told him to get out of my imediate area ie... go to the gym or upstiars just not be downstiars in the living room, till he sorts himself out and is ready to be human and at least have a response when someone talks to him, so he took himself upstairs and i bet hes gone to bed, arrrgh lazy men,
> 
> at least DS is behaving and sitting watching cartoons so i can make his dinner then he will get a bath and bed and if DH emerges in a decent mood i might be pursuaded to be nice and let him pick the movie and i'll make him something nice for dinner, although i dont know why i should as he treated valentines day as an afterthought , didnt even get me a card or prepare anything in advance just picked up a supermarket valentines dinner while we were out spending the whole day with one of HIS friends,
> 
> i dont know whats happned when I met him he was constantly surprising me with flowers and gifts and cards and cute text through the day now it just seems like is a bother for him to even try

Ahh sorry he's still in a poop mood hun! Men!! We didn't celebrate valentines either hun, its gone off the radar since we got married. Maybe (not tonight) but try and remind him that you need attention too, you say his gripe is you not giving him attention or having you to talk to so say you will try more with this (if you think you need to) but also remind him that he can sometimes neglect you. I think some time it's easy to take each other for granted :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

i think its caus i was online on the laptop this morning not doing anything else caus i was feeling so poorly, ( he didnt exactly ask me to stop or come off though not once in the entire time and was busy watching dvd's with ds and all looked happy to me ) he seemed to think that just caus he was here not at work that i had some obligation to talk to him ( although if i do ever interrup him when hes watching tv or a movie then i get told off )
totally dont understand the man at the moment


----------



## jj-rabbit

lynnikins said:


> i think its caus i was online on the laptop this morning not doing anything else caus i was feeling so poorly, ( he didnt exactly ask me to stop or come off though not once in the entire time and was busy watching dvd's with ds and all looked happy to me ) he seemed to think that just caus he was here not at work that i had some obligation to talk to him ( although if i do ever interrup him when hes watching tv or a movie then i get told off )
> totally dont understand the man at the moment

I always get told off for speaking when tv is on or the radio!! Yet i get talked to all the time when watching my stuff and i never say a word. He's obviously just having a bad day hun, no right really your the pregnant one an the one feelin poorly. Hopefully his mood will mellow and you can have a nice evening x


----------



## mummydee

hugs to Lynnikins for male problems - bloody men, they are totally lovely one minute and useless and horrible the next - why cant they just be consistent!

DM2 - sorry about the sweep :hugs:

Have been to A&E this afternon - no not for me, DD fell and cracked her head on the floor at preschool just as I was picking her up, and they advised to take her up, poor little munch was all floppy but think it was shock and tiredness (she was awake 3-5am again last night!).. anyway, she is okay! thank god! have had niggly backache and the odd painful contraction since 1am so am feeling nauseous and shattered - early night for me!

Here is a little pic of my princess and her "giant plaster"!
https://i40.tinypic.com/4i0m0i.jpg


----------



## greenlady

Bless her! Hope she's OK x


----------



## lynnikins

awww your poor daughter hope her head gets better soon and that she sleeps ok tonight for you


ive just fed ds and hes waiting a bit then will be off to bed for 7 as hes had a few late nights recently and i want him to get back in his routine, the house is clean and tidy ( at least my DH cleans when hes annoyed ) and theres leftovers from what i made DS that i can eat if DH decides to be a pain but ive been hearing noises from up there in the last few min so im wondering if he will make an appearance if he doesnt i'll just put ds in bed have some dinner then have a nice long bath,

totally sucks DM2 bout the sweep and all, get your OH to run you a nice bubble bath and get a good book and some tunes ( or whatever helps you feel better ) and relax for the evening spending time with your OH as very shortly now your life will change drastically with the arrival of your LO even if it doesnt happen till they force your LO out then theres only a few days left of the carefree world of not having children to be responsible for. make the most of all the time you can spend with your OH just the two of you caus soon it will never ever ever ever again just be the 2 of you caus once you have kids even if they are staying over at someone elses and you have a break whre its just you and your OH then your kids are always on your mind so always there


----------



## Kel127

:cloud9:Well after over 25 hours of labor I am finally the mommy of a beautiful baby boy!
Connor Richard was born this morning at 6:33 am 8lbs 2ozs 21inches long!
Will post pics and birth story later!


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats Kel!


----------



## mummydee

congratulations Kel well done girl!!!


----------



## Seity

Congrats Kel!


----------



## gemini9961

Congrats Kel! Love the name Connor, we have a little Connor too (born Feb 23).


----------



## greenlady

Congrats Kel and well done!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations kel!

Dee- bless her cottons! Hope she's on the mend :hugs:

I've been trying to keep busy today by sorting through my bedroom cupboards. My friend popped over with more bags of baby clothes. I've been given sooo much stuff it's unreal. Haven't counted recently, but pretty sure I've got at least 25 sleepsuits in newborn and 0-3, nearly 30 vests in 0-3 and more outfits and coats than LO will ever have a chance to wear! I've also got 2 plastic storage boxes full of 3-6 and 6-9 month clothes! LO sure is spoilt. 
I'm going to have my work cut out for me trying to sell it all on eBay once she's grown out of it!


----------



## enola

Yaaay congratulations Kel! :dance:


----------



## jj-rabbit

well done Kel fab news :happydance: x x


----------



## PineappleHead

Kel127 said:


> :cloud9:Well after over 25 hours of labor I am finally the mommy of a beautiful baby boy!
> Connor Richard was born this morning at 6:33 am 8lbs 2ozs 21inches long!
> Will post pics and birth story later!

CONGRATS!!! :D Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## MiissMuffet

DM2 i am so sorry about your sweep :hugs:

It's my original very 1st due date today, i wonder if the little lady will surprise me. I dough it I seem to be comfy territory. Alot of us do hmm. i wonder what its really like it there, all squashed up - doesnt sound 2 comfy to me! :haha:


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> DM2 i am so sorry about your sweep :hugs:
> 
> It's my original very 1st due date today, i wonder if the little lady will surprise me. I dough it I seem to be comfy territory. Alot of us do hmm. i wonder what its really like it there, all squashed up - doesnt sound 2 comfy to me! :haha:

I wonder what it's like in there too, whenever he is moving around i think i would love to see what's he's up to in there! x


----------



## julchen_79

I am back from the hospital...what a long day. I am feeling good but are pretty crampy now, lots of backpain and slight contractions. So hopefully something will happen overnight, otherwise at 8am I will get the next dose of gel. While I was in the hospital I heard of two other girls that I "know" one had just delivered over night and the other one was in labour at my hospital....both of them due at the end of march. At this point I can only laugh about my baby being so stubborn!

DM2 I am soooo sorry to hear about your sweep!!! I know exactly how you feel! Please keep in mind that baby is the boss not us. My doctor was joking today to cheer me up, saying everyone elses uterus is just not as good and comfy as ours that is why our babies want to stay there so bad. I also know how you feel about the going in for an appointment to have your baby....but hey really at the end of the day what matters is that bubs and we are safe. It sucks I know but I am sending you tons of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Have a good cry about (that helped me) and then move on and be excited - you will be a mommy so so soon!

Kel, congrats on your little one. Sounds like you had a marathon labour! Well done!

Anyone heard from Emskins? Last I heard she was having a sweep?


----------



## rwhite

Kel127 said:


> :cloud9:Well after over 25 hours of labor I am finally the mommy of a beautiful baby boy!
> Connor Richard was born this morning at 6:33 am 8lbs 2ozs 21inches long!
> Will post pics and birth story later!

Yay, congrats! Can't wait to read your story and see your little guy x :hugs:


Well ladies, nothing much is happening for me over this way! Thought I saw a tiiiiiiny (and I really do mean tiny) bit of plug, looked just like snot and I don't normally get discharge that looks like that, so I got a wee bit excited every time I went to the toilet after that :rofl: Well anyway, likely wasn't plug. So no change here!

If I keep going this way, labour is going to be a big shock! Also when I was on the couch I had a leak of something, went to the bathroom with my hopes up and it was just discharge :dohh: I don't know how I would cope if I was one of those ladies who was having false labour pains! It would drive me to the brink of insanity! :wacko:

Gotta take my kitty to the vet today, cause she's been sneezing and sniffling...something that I've heard is not a good sign. Admittedly she hasn't had her vaccinations since we got her (had her for a year now, we got her as an adult), so it could possibly be cat flu - I'm not sure. But probably best she gets medication for it before bubs turns up!! OH is being a meany and won't let her sleep on the bed but I'm not having a bar of it :rofl: If she is unwell, I want her to feel as comfortable as possible.

Here's a picture of my gorgeous wee girl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0680-1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations to the newest March moms!!! :happydance::happydance:

I feel like I really am in the homestretch....FINALLY!!! 

FULL TERM as of yesterday!!! :happydance: Now we wait...and hope I don't go overdue! For some reason I'm thinking she'll be a week early...I call it mother's instinct but I'm sure it's just wishful thinking! :haha:

Hope our overdue March lambs start showing up soon! :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Mendy said:


> Congratulations to the newest March moms!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I feel like I really am in the homestretch....FINALLY!!!
> 
> FULL TERM as of yesterday!!! :happydance: Now we wait...and hope I don't go overdue! For some reason I'm thinking she'll be a week early...I call it mother's instinct but I'm sure it's just wishful thinking! :haha:
> 
> Hope our overdue March lambs start showing up soon! :hugs:

Happy full term! :dance: Wish mine was a week early...I suspect he's nice and comfy in there :haha: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

RWhite- I sometimes get a leak and it ends up being disharge too. it soaks my undies. apparently thats really normal, but if i can feel it at the tops of my legs i'm now eeeek bt nope. lol.

A couple weeks ago i had some jelly snot like thing come out. a bit came out then another bit came out later. it was clearish and yeh was just like jelly, ofcourse i had to fiddle with it :haha: it didnt mush up it was just all stretchy, just a glob. i didnt think anything of it though it was about 4 weeks ago so just figured it was too early for some sorta plug to be coming out :shrug:. Isn't it wierd- we hope for fluid, and snot like boogers to come out of us :rofl: although, if your waters break i have heard it can be a longer harder labor in some cases, and if contractions dont start then we need to be induced. 

Off to midwife now. :hi:
x


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> RWhite- I sometimes get a leak and it ends up being disharge too. it soaks my undies. apparently thats really normal, but if i can feel it at the tops of my legs i'm now eeeek bt nope. lol.
> 
> A couple weeks ago i had some jelly snot like thing come out. a bit came out then another bit came out later. it was clearish and yeh was just like jelly, ofcourse i had to fiddle with it :haha: it didnt mush up it was just all stretchy, just a glob. i didnt think anything of it though it was about 4 weeks ago so just figured it was too early for some sorta plug to be coming out :shrug:. Isn't it wierd- we hope for fluid, and snot like boogers to come out of us :rofl: although, if your waters break i have heard it can be a longer harder labor in some cases, and if contractions dont start then we need to be induced.
> 
> Off to midwife now. :hi:
> x

That does sound like your plug hun! Exactly what plug's been described as. And I've heard of other ladies losing theirs at that point...interesting :) It could've grown back, but then again if it hasn't that must be a good thing eh! :dance:

Have fun at midwife, keep us posted :thumbup: x


----------



## Tink1o5

Just got home from eating. I had my 38 week appointment 2day. They checked me again and said im still 80 percent effaced like last week, but i now am also 1 cm dilated. :) hope that means were progressing :)


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> Just got home from eating. I had my 38 week appointment 2day. They checked me again and said im still 80 percent effaced like last week, but i now am also 1 cm dilated. :) hope that means were progressing :)

Yay that's so good :hugs: Very positive sign there :)

Tiger - I see you lurking :haha: How are you doing hun?


----------



## MiissMuffet

midwife reckons i'm gonna go overdue she reckons it could be another 2 weeks away coz she is still only 1/5 engaged :( And she is still back to back. :cry: Although she did say see you next week, or sooner. i said but shes ages away, and she said yea but she could still come sooner though u never know. 

when i was lying on my back when she was feeling her she was sticking he leg way up high out of my tummy it looked so funny she hasnt stuck it out that much b4. we couldnt stop laughing at it. 

I had protein in my pee though the stick went from really yellow to really dark gree, and my feet are so swollen but my BP is fine so she said if its still like that next week i'll have more bloods. 

She also said she is up in my ribs so no wonder i'm uncomfy. i'm so sore and frustrated :cry:


----------



## rwhite

Kitty and me are back from the vets - she peed in her cage...was none too happy about being stuck behind bars :haha: Silly girl. But she's much happier now that she's back home. Has a week's worth of antibiotics. It's a weird sort of medication, it's like a paste but a paste syringe? And apparently tastes like honey :) haha. Oh well, OH will really enjoy holding her down for it...he's mean like that.

x



MiissMuffet said:


> midwife reckons i'm gonna go overdue she reckons it could be another 2 weeks away coz she is still only 1/5 engaged :( And she is still back to back. :cry: Although she did say see you next week, or sooner. i said but shes ages away, and she said yea but she could still come sooner though u never know.
> 
> when i was lying on my back when she was feeling her she was sticking he leg way up high out of my tummy it looked so funny she hasnt stuck it out that much b4. we couldnt stop laughing at it.
> 
> I had protein in my pee though the stick went from really yellow to really dark gree, and my feet are so swollen but my BP is fine so she said if its still like that next week i'll have more bloods.
> 
> She also said she is up in my ribs so no wonder i'm uncomfy. i'm so sore and frustrated :cry:

1/5 is meant to be good hun! Well, from how my midwife writes it it is...it is meant to mean they're right down in your pelvis :thumbup: What is your midwife on about!! And don't worry, she could just surprise you! 

Try drinking lots of pineapple juice and hope it will do something. That's my plan for today. I was going to get the Charlie's stuff cause it's pure, but then realised it's like 4 bucks for a litre so just got one of that one and three of the golden circle ones. So I'll let you know if drinking all that pineapple juice does anything more than give me the shits and even worse heartburn! If it does, get down to the supermarket, lady x

Hehe sounds like you've got a gymnast in there!! That would've been funny. I sucked my tummy in and took a photo, it looked really funny with bubs sticking out..I'll post it below

Ooh hun that's no good about the protein, I hope it comes right! If not I guess at least they would induce you so you won't potentially have to wait...if you're not bothered about induction that is. I think more than anything it would be scary because you KNOW it's likely going to kick things off.

:hugs: You need a distraction. And a baby out of your ribs.

Okay, here's my funny sucked in tummy for you guys, well looked funny to me anyway :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0700.jpg
File size: 93.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tiger

I'm still here unfortunately :cry: now 3 days overdue.
Still losing LOADS of plug with blood in it, but nothing is happening! I've had really strong bh's today n alo lt of pains, but I'm pretty sure it's nothing. It sucks. 
My mum keeps taking her holidays at work thinking "today's the day" n by the time I have him she will have no holidays left! I just wish he would hurry up.
IF I make my sweep on monday (if!!!), hoping I don't but I think I will :hissy: , I'm hoping it will work bcause of all the "bloody shows" I'm losing. 
Although, sorry tmi :blush: I tried having a feel to see if my cervix is doing anything yesterday ( couldn't tell cuz I have no idea what is what) n all that I could feel up there was HUGE amounts of plug!! Could hardly fit my fingers up there at all! Could only reach like 2cm bEfore it got stopped. It's really disgusting.
So is that a good thing ecause my cervix isdown so low n I'm losing so much plug??? Or a bad thing because she may not be able to reach past all the plug to get to anything??? Or is a sweep where they remove the plug?? I'm soooooooo confused!!! I just want it to wrk!!
And I didn't know there wasso much stuff!!


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> I'm still here unfortunately :cry: now 3 days overdue.
> Still losing LOADS of plug with blood in it, but nothing is happening! I've had really strong bh's today n alo lt of pains, but I'm pretty sure it's nothing. It sucks.
> My mum keeps taking her holidays at work thinking "today's the day" n by the time I have him she will have no holidays left! I just wish he would hurry up.
> IF I make my sweep on monday (if!!!), hoping I don't but I think I will :hissy: , I'm hoping it will work bcause of all the "bloody shows" I'm losing.
> Although, sorry tmi :blush: I tried having a feel to see if my cervix is doing anything yesterday ( couldn't tell cuz I have no idea what is what) n all that I could feel up there was HUGE amounts of plug!! Could hardly fit my fingers up there at all! Could only reach like 2cm bEfore it got stopped. It's really disgusting.
> *So is that a good thing ecause my cervix isdown so low n I'm losing so much plug???* Or a bad thing because she may not be able to reach past all the plug to get to anything??? Or is a sweep where they remove the plug?? I'm soooooooo confused!!! I just want it to wrk!!
> And I didn't know there wasso much stuff!!

That's really good!! Honestly x I know it doesn't seem like much is happening, but that's so exciting, I really don't think you will make your sweep :dance:

I don't believe she'd even be able to do the sweep, because when they sweep I think they reach in and separate the membranes from the cervix? Am I right girls? :shrug: Pretty sure I've seen that written somewhere. And if you can't reach, chances are they can't either.


----------



## MiissMuffet

RWhite- naa she writes it as 1/5 down, not palpable. so only a little bit of her head engaged. so 4/5 can be felt. 

does the pineapple juice work like fresh pineapple? i'm still recovering from my brutal pineapple attack on firday it cut the corners of my mouth up!! Gaaahh!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

p.s your bump looks great it looks much bigger :thumbup: I cant suck my belly in your lucky lol!!

is anyone elses bnb going slow to load or is it just me?


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> RWhite- naa she writes it as 1/5 down, not palpable. so only a little bit of her head engaged. so 4/5 can be felt.
> 
> does the pineapple juice work like fresh pineapple? i'm still recovering from my brutal pineapple attack on firday it cut the corners of my mouth up!! Gaaahh!!

Aww poop...weird that all midwives do it differently. I made sure I clarified with mine that she meant what I thought she did, and I'm glad she did or I'd be panicking now at 2/5 :rofl: Oh well, babies engage IN labour all the time hun xx

I don't think it does, really, but maybe if I do go to the toilet from it then it will do something :haha: Pineapples were 3 dollars each and wasn't too keen on spending 24 bucks on fresh pineapple! Then cutting it up!!! :blush:

That's why I wanted to get the charlies stuff, because it's not from concentrate but it was going to be more expensive than the pineapple itself lolll...But I'll def let you know if my juice drinking expedition works. Oh and I ordered some castor oil online last night. Naughty! I know! But I'm not going to take much, if it works it works xx


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> p.s your bump looks great it looks much bigger :thumbup: I cant suck my belly in your lucky lol!!
> 
> is anyone elses bnb going slow to load or is it just me?

It's just the way he was sitting :haha: He had his legs all bundled up in there this morning...looks different again now! :dohh: It does look bigger in that pic though I agree, I thought that too, but it's him being a cheeky bugger hehe. I can only suck it in if I really relax myself, looks funny from the front cause you see the tops of my ribs like I was still slim :rofl:

Nope mine's loading fine :shrug: It's just your naughty computer.

Oh, thought I'd add a piccie of my 9 week bumpy compared to now :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







s640x480.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0700.jpg
File size: 93.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh its nasty stuff. my throat still wobbles just thinking about it. i think at the end of the day they will come when they come, and whatever u do and if it works i rekon is a coincidence.

i got period pains again it sux knowing nothing is going to happen for weeks but then im getting stoopid pains :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh yay i'll do a comparrison one too! hang on :haha:


----------



## tiger

I don't know what my cervix is meant to feel like so maybe I can reach, I just don't know about it :shrug: there's just a crap load if plug n it's soft n squishy where my fingers stop. It's horrible. I didn't think there would be this much! 
I have a strong feeling I will make my sweep on Monday :cry: nothing has happened so far. I'll be upset if I go n she can't do it cause of all the plug in the road! 
Btw no one really answered but is it safe to have sex if u have lost ur plug? I read in a pregnancy book that it can cause infection but I thought that was only if ur waters broke?


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> oooh its nasty stuff. my throat still wobbles just thinking about it. i think at the end of the day they will come when they come, and whatever u do and if it works i rekon is a coincidence.
> 
> i got period pains again it sux knowing nothing is going to happen for weeks but then im getting stoopid pains :dohh:

Hehe I'm thinking I'll mix it with my kiwifruit juice and some apple juice, and put some crushed ice in it to take the edge off :thumbup: That, and I won't overdo it, don't wanna poop all through labour if it did work!! :haha: And don't wanna upset baby from taking too much.

Aww don't speak so soon hun, you never know.

Oh I was meaning to ask - I got my MePack this morning. Did you order one? If not, get a form off your midwife if you're still in one piece for your next appointment :thumbup: Just fill the form in and freepost it. Here's what I got:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0701.jpg


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm not sure tiger i've heard mixed responses to that question :shrug:

here's 4 week bloat

https://i42.tinypic.com/xglizl.jpg

12 weeks

https://i48.tinypic.com/n689pw.jpg

and 38 weeks

https://i46.tinypic.com/c6h5f.jpg

lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

i just realised the picture sizes are all different too lol i dont know how to edit on this computer. yeh i got that pack ages ago about 13 weeks lol! my friend also filled out a form even tho she's not pregnant :blush: and gave it to me!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> i'm not sure tiger i've heard mixed responses to that question :shrug:
> 
> here's 4 week bloat
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/xglizl.jpg
> 
> 12 weeks
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/n689pw.jpg
> 
> and 38 weeks
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/c6h5f.jpg
> 
> lol



Aww cute 4 weeker! Wish I'd thought to take one then...

Anybody else care to share comparisons from early pg? :dance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Tiger - I'm sure it's fine to DTD once you've lost your plug, your waters will still be intact and protecting baby. 

Re: pineapple - I don't think juice has the same effect as raw pineapple. Something to do with the way they slightly heat juice and tinned pineapple to kill germs also destroys the enzymes which can help with labour x


----------



## rwhite

CocoaOne said:


> Tiger - I'm sure it's fine to DTD once you've lost your plug, your waters will still be intact and protecting baby.
> 
> Re: pineapple - I don't think juice has the same effect as raw pineapple. Something to do with the way they slightly heat juice and tinned pineapple to kill germs also destroys the enzymes which can help with labour x

Darn :haha: I got a juice that's apparently made from crushed pineapple with no preservatives and not from concentrate so I was hoping that maybe it was pretty intact still...oh well. I'll still let you guys know if it did do anything! Just polished off the 1L carton so now it's a case of waiting..

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

is your 1L golden circle huice the same as mine rwhite? its 96% pineapple with no preservatives or colours or flvours and it has some vit c in it?


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> is your 1L golden circle huice the same as mine rwhite? its 96% pineapple with no preservatives or colours or flvours and it has some vit c in it?

:thumbup: Yup I think it's the exact same one from what you've said. And blue carton, with pic of leaves and pineapple on the bottom half?

Trust the shop to overcharge :dohh: Buggers


----------



## julchen_79

OMG!! Ouchie,Ouchie,Ouchie. I am having the worst backpain right now. Some of it comes in a pattern but not quite regular yet.Guess I am double lucky not just overdue but also the joys of backlabor :wacko:

I am not sure I will be able to get any sleep the time in between seems to be too short to fall asleep effectively. I hope this is the start of something productive.


----------



## MiissMuffet

dan just said no the 2.15 was the normal price and they were on special for 1.49 lol!


----------



## rwhite

julchen_79 said:


> OMG!! Ouchie,Ouchie,Ouchie. I am having the worst backpain right now. Some of it comes in a pattern but not quite regular yet.Guess I am double lucky not just overdue but also the joys of backlabor :wacko:
> 
> I am not sure I will be able to get any sleep the time in between seems to be too short to fall asleep effectively. I hope this is the start of something productive.

I hope this is the start of things for you, though back labour sounds so painful :wacko: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: xxx



MiissMuffet said:


> dan just said no the 2.15 was the normal price and they were on special for 1.49 lol!

Haha ohhh that would make sense. So he DID go to woolies? Either way, yay for our little experiment lol. I'm doubtful it will work but it will be a pleasant surprise if it does that's for sure.


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Ouchie,Ouchie,Ouchie. I am having the worst backpain right now. Some of it comes in a pattern but not quite regular yet.Guess I am double lucky not just overdue but also the joys of backlabor :wacko:
> 
> I am not sure I will be able to get any sleep the time in between seems to be too short to fall asleep effectively. I hope this is the start of something productive.
> 
> I hope this is the start of things for you, though back labour sounds so painful :wacko:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> dan just said no the 2.15 was the normal price and they were on special for 1.49 lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha ohhh that would make sense. So he DID go to woolies? Either way, yay for our little experiment lol. I'm doubtful it will work but it will be a pleasant surprise if it does that's for sure.Click to expand...

nope countdown, countdown and woolies are pretty much the same i think


----------



## lynnikins

im up to take ds and dh to the dentist , ive been up 45 min and i feel like i could happily go back to bed, at least im not lightheaded like i was yesterday , ive been told to go up to the antenatal day unit if i feel like that today though, 

thought something was starting earlier as i got a few painful braxton hicks that were really strong but no such luck getting up and bouncing on my ball has only made my spd worse so far


----------



## mummypeanut

I'm off to reflexology this morning to see if it will help move things along (Assuming baby is ready of course). I will keep you guys informed as to whether it does anything interesting xx


----------



## tiger

can I ask a really stupid question??? Well a few???
1. Do you have to have contractions like bh's (But worse obviously ) to Be in labour? Because all day(it's Now 730pm) I've been having bad pains under the bump n only some are Braxton hick like with the tightening, the others are just constant aches n pains! N constant back ache.But nothing seems to be coming out of it.
2. Any one have any idea how much plug there is? I swear I have lost like 5 golf balls worth :blush: sorry tmi . 
3. I asked this earlier today, but more people are on now. Will they be able to do the sweep on Monday if I'm still all clogged up with plug?
Thankyou for any replies


----------



## tiger

Also, I've had the sharp stabbing pains, but I am now getting a CONSTANT HUGE stinging sensation under my bump! N it's soooooooo much worse than the stabbing pain. But it's not contraction like either, it's constant n has menon the verge of crying. Is this normal????? Please help


----------



## lynnikins

tiger said:


> can I ask a really stupid question??? Well a few???
> 1. Do you have to have contractions like bh's (But worse obviously ) to Be in labour? Because all day(it's Now 730pm) I've been having bad pains under the bump n only some are Braxton hick like with the tightening, the others are just constant aches n pains! N constant back ache.But nothing seems to be coming out of it.
> 2. Any one have any idea how much plug there is? I swear I have lost like 5 golf balls worth :blush: sorry tmi .
> 3. I asked this earlier today, but more people are on now. Will they be able to do the sweep on Monday if I'm still all clogged up with plug?
> Thankyou for any replies

1. my contractions with ds were like braxton hicks tightnings with mild going to intense period pains that came and went alongside the tigthnings and I had backache constantly, 
2.there is alot alot of plug but not all your losing will be the plug you will get all your normal discharge as well
3. she might well give it a go if she has to clear some out of the way who cares really shes had worse on her hands


----------



## Erised

Thanks for the congratulations ladies =D 

First off, congrats to those who have had their little ones since I was last on, it's about 20 new babies though so I cant do individual congratulations - honestly surprised me how many have shown! Hope you're all loving being a (new) mum. 

Sorry to hear that some of you are still waiting after having really expected their little one for a while now. It honestly will happen, just wish things would speed up a little for you ladies. That said - looking back now I'd say ... Enjoy the last days! At least try to as much as possible =)

*Tiger*, My first day of labour felt like braxton hicks, but not all contractions the same. Some under bump, some in my back and others I could only tell I was having because I'd suddenly need a wee for like 30 seconds then it would go away. It could very well be the start of things. 

Every mucus plug is different, I lost some snotty slime with blood in it 3 times the day contractions kicked in properly - but that was it. I never lost any more, never had discharge during pregnancy either though. Your plug can also re-grow, so perhaps that's why you're losing so much.

Don't know about the sweep, my midwife wouldn't do one until past 41 weeks pregnant. Apparently she gave me one during labour when things weren't progressing but I only found out afterwards.

*Labour*:

Things started for me on the 4th of March (Thursday, my due date), contractions every 10 minutes ish from 6:00am onwards. Very do-able though, so we went to the zoo for a morning/afternoon. Loads of walking to get things going even though I honestly believed it was just sore braxton hicks and things would stop soon. They didn't, they lasted the entire day and night...

At 4:00am on the Friday (5th) things got a bit stronger and I started to believe that perhaps they were contractions rather than braxtons. I just couldn't get comfortable in bed any more and got up, apologising to DH ... he got up with me without complaining though =) ... Started timing them a couple of hours later as they felt quite regular and found out they came every 3 and a half minutes on average, lasting between 30 seconds and a minute. Believe it was around then that I updated here as well. 

Called the midwife at 11:00, feeling a bit silly as I still didn't believe things were happening/would happen. Read the 'call instructions' though and they said to call if you were having contractions every 5 minutes for 1 or 2 hours. Figured 7 hours at around 3 minutes would qualify. She came around immediately to check and told me I was around 3cm dilated - Hooray! The contractions were very easy to handle and I was further along than I thought I'd be ... unfortunately that happiness didn't last.

Long story short (umm, that didnt happen), at 11pm - 19 hours (not including the previous day), several midwife visits and more painful contractions that I definitely couldn't talk through anymore later I was send to hospital still only 4cm dilated and very worn down. My waters had broken naturally at around 9:50pm, which made the contractions more painful but didnt help my cervix.

Labour was not fun at all, things still didnt progress so I was put on a drip to bring contractions on faster and stronger (read: induction). After several hours the midwife recommended me getting an epidural as things werent happening to my cervix and she was worried about me getting exhausted as it had gone on so long. She tried to find the gynaecologist (who I never got to see) but he was busy. The doctor came to see me instead and after having another feel recommended Id try laying down on my right hand side as my cervix was slightly tilted and she thought that perhaps that would help. Boy did it!! This was at just past 2am on Sat the 6th of March, and right after contractions picked up to the unbearable. I couldnt breathe through them properly anymore and some time later I felt the need to push. To me it felt like minutes later, in reality it was probably at least an hour. No pain killers at all, so in between contractions Id pass out. Honestly dont remember the in between time, just the pain. I asked for an epidural at this point, but they tried to talk me out of it as the anaesthetist wasnt in and they thought a drip of morphine like painkilling would be better. I did not want this at all as I wouldnt be allowed an epidural after. Figured Id rather go through an hour of this pain and then non rather than who knows how many hours of pain simply not on its full power. Being only 6cm dilated the pushing contractions hurt as after each one I failed to stop I could feel my cervix being forced to open up. The midwife took forever to get the doctor back in, but at just before 4am she showed up, checked and told me I was fully dilated. 20 Minutes of pushing (which I loved!! No pain at all and so worthwhile) and we got to meet our little girl. Well, sort of. She got stuck in my pelvis (apparently I have a small pelvis, say wha?) and her heart rate dropped so I got cut and the doctor used her hands to open up my cervix and pull her shoulders out while the midwife pushed down on my stomach and I was put on oxygen. I honestly didnt care and would do the pushing stage again right now (though wouldnt mind if we could avoid the annoying stitches). 

I lost a lot of blood and had to stay in hospital a little bit longer, but still got to go home the same day. 

So... Eleanor Emma was born on the 6th of March, weighing 6lbs 6oz. She got apgar scores of 10 right away and feeds like a pro!

Now at 5 days old shes back to her birth weight already, feeds every 2 hours but is an incredibly quiet and content baby. Shes strong too, she can already turn onto her side herself (which our midwife said shed not seen before *proud*) and can hold her head up quite well when looking around. 

I absolutely love being a mum and cant even remember what life was like without her. I am ever so thankful for my lovely husband though, who is a massive support and helps with everything. Gets me my drinks & food, does the nappy changes, puts her back to bed after a feed (still recovering from the blood loss and the stitches dont make moving any easier) and is just absolutely fantastic! Hes also had her downstairs on his own for several hours each day to give me time to get some uninterrupted sleep. Absolutely in love with my little family =)
 



Attached Files:







5 Days Old.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









5 Days Old, 2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1









5 Days Old, 4.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









0 Days old (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## greenlady

Congrats Erised she's gorgeous! Sorry to hear it was long and drawn out but it was obviously worth it!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Just catching up on loads of posts. Congrats to kel127 and erised-she is gorgeous!

Good Luck to julchen :dust: and I hope things are happening for you tiger. I know how frustrated I am and I always feel for you because you were convinced you'd be a mum ages ago. :hugs:

rwhite- one of my kitties peed in his travel carrier too when he was at the vet getting neutered and i felt so sad for him because it means they just left him sat alone in his "cage" for ages :( 

missmuffet-I am surprised that your LO is barely engaged after all that pain and "contractions" you were having the other day (or other week :shrug:) But then I was having really bad "effacement pains" for days at the weekend and my cervix still wasnt good for a sweep, so these pains are just confusing.

Cant remember anything else i wanted to comment on. Hope you are all well


----------



## tiger

Well I've just gotten back from the hospital and am soooo tired (it's 11:30pm here). These pains are horrible, they r still only 15min apart (have been for about 4hrs now) n they said I'm in the early stages of labour but could be like this for days!!! Or in 3hrs I could be in full blown labour. I'm not sure I can stand this for days.
Bub is moving like crazy n makes it hurt more. Feels like a hot rod is being poked straight in me. 
Blood pressure really high, but they didn't seem worried at all! It was 157/92 n then 148/83 when they checked 10min later. Didn't test for protein or anything though. Argh I hope something happens n I'm not like this for days


----------



## lynnikins

tiger i really hope things speed up for you now. ive swapped my computer chair for the ball and im sitting bouncing as i type in the hope that something happens soon, ive been sneezing all day though its really quite annoying having alergies since the weather warms up enough with some bright sunshine to convince the plants to release all their pollen but not enough to make it worth walking around outside as its so bitterly cold still in reality and none of my coats or jackets go around me now so im stuck wearing DH's


----------



## jj-rabbit

ahh well done Erised, sounds like a bit of a rough time had but now you have your LO. She is gorgeous xx

I had bad pains last night and they were going into my back, was hoping LO was deciding to make his own entrance but he was just teasing me!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hopefully it goes quickly tiger :dust:


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats Erised! 

Hope its quick for you Tiger! 

Been at the hospital today, got a really good scan and saw the babies face which was really bizzare! She looks so srunched up bless her. Im now fully engaged and all is looking good to go, Im 1cm dilated and that said some stuff about my cervix being 1cm thick or something?!?! I think thats meant to be good?!?!? 

I dunno it was all abit over my head. But consultant reckons that i will go into labour in the next fews days!! Hurrah!! So i am going to start blizting the house again shortly and attempt to "penquin run" up and down the stairs! Would be lovely if she was here for mothers day! 

The lady doctor gave me a sweep when she was "doing her thing" up there and said she could feel the babies head. she made me laugh, she said she hopes the sweep works for me as she's been told she gives a pretty mean sweep, Which i agreed with as i wasnt sure whether i was going to be sick or wet myself after she'd finished... 

If nothing happens then induction on the 19th!!


----------



## jj-rabbit

starbucks101 said:


> Congrats Erised!
> 
> Hope its quick for you Tiger!
> 
> Been at the hospital today, got a really good scan and saw the babies face which was really bizzare! She looks so srunched up bless her. Im now fully engaged and all is looking good to go, Im 1cm dilated and that said some stuff about my cervix being 1cm thick or something?!?! I think thats meant to be good?!?!?
> 
> I dunno it was all abit over my head. But consultant reckons that i will go into labour in the next fews days!! Hurrah!! So i am going to start blizting the house again shortly and attempt to "penquin run" up and down the stairs! Would be lovely if she was here for mothers day!
> 
> The lady doctor gave me a sweep when she was "doing her thing" up there and said she could feel the babies head. she made me laugh, she said she hopes the sweep works for me as she's been told she gives a pretty mean sweep, Which i agreed with as i wasnt sure whether i was going to be sick or wet myself after she'd finished...
> 
> If nothing happens then induction on the 19th!!

Sounds like you had a good appointment hun. Fingers crossed you start in the next few days. No idea about the cervix thing hun but hopefully thats good! :thumbup: x x


----------



## julchen_79

After an ok night I am back at the hospital. Having contractions about every 5 minutes and they are very painful in my back. Waiting for the doctor and praying they take me over to labour and delivery instead of giving me another lot of gel. Not sure I can take another 24hrs - ahhh they were just in. Got another lot of gel :cry:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It probably wont be as long with the 2nd bit of gel. Hope you have LO today hun! We look forward to hearing the good news soon!


----------



## julchen_79

I hope you are right. This is so painful. I am only 1cm and my cervix is still thick and long so it could be a lot longer. For now again two hours of monitoring,then reassessment and possibly a shot of morphine and then back home.


----------



## girl friday

I hope the second lot of gel works and your LO arrives soon Julchen!

x


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hi just back being nosy!!! Congrats to Erised and all the other new mums!!!!! And sending all you other lovely ladies still waiting some:dust::dust::dust::dust: Good luck and all the best!!!!xxxxx


----------



## jj-rabbit

julchen_79 said:


> After an ok night I am back at the hospital. Having contractions about every 5 minutes and they are very painful in my back. Waiting for the doctor and praying they take me over to labour and delivery instead of giving me another lot of gel. Not sure I can take another 24hrs - ahhh they were just in. Got another lot of gel :cry:

Oh poor you :hugs: fingers crossed this lot of gel works for you and things speed up xXx


----------



## julchen_79

All drugged up now in lala-land. Never had Morphine before, sure makes you feel different. :haha: 

OH is about to pick me up to wait this out at home, hopefully we will be back here soon.


----------



## lynnikins

fingers crossed for you hunni, im happy for labour to kick off tonight ive got 90% of my hospital bag packed now lol cant believe its taken me this long tbh, im just spending every moment my spd allows sitting on this dang ball now to make sure baby is in the right spot to put maximum downward pressure


----------



## sophieee18

BlondieNBump is in labour :happydance:
:dust: Some labour dust to help speed things up!!!!


I've got my induction booked for 29th March if things haven't started by then. Fingers crossed he would have made an apperance by then!!!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

My husband just got a text asking if he is a daddy yet and he replied that he isnt and the reply he got back was "ffs man you want me to buy you a plunger from B&Q?" Now, to me that is upsetting and a very mean comment. It makes me feel really awful. As many of you know i am already feeling bad enough about the fact that i am not going into labour naturally. But my husband says it isnt mean, it is just a failed attempt at being funny... what do you think? Rude or not?


----------



## CocoaOne

I'd agree with your hubby Hun- people just don't understand how annoying it is to be constantly asked if baby is here yet. 

Once I'm past 40 weeks I'll be telling people that if they ask where baby is, I won't be telling them when she finally does arrive!


----------



## starbucks101

DueMarch2nd said:


> My husband just got a text asking if he is a daddy yet and he replied that he isnt and the reply he got back was "ffs man you want me to buy you a plunger from B&Q?" Now, to me that is upsetting and a very mean comment. It makes me feel really awful. As many of you know i am already feeling bad enough about the fact that i am not going into labour naturally. But my husband says it isnt mean, it is just a failed attempt at being funny... what do you think? Rude or not?

Failed attempt at being funny hun, Remember Men have no idea what you are going through. Its probably the horomones & stress, being uncomfortable and everything else you are going through. 

:hugs:


----------



## Emskins

Wow, so many babies have arrived-inlcuding mine!

I avent had a chance to catch up on the thread yet but congrats to all those who have had their arrivals, good luck to those in labour and a big not long now for the rest of you!

My beautiful baby girl-Wren Lucille was born on Monday 8 March at 5.18am after a fairly long process, we are all doing well,completly in love! I am soo glad she is finally here, I am also surprised it was a girl as I had convinced myself i was having a boy ,I am soo thrilled to have a baby girl!! I managed to get out of the hosptial already as I was desperate to come home, my midwife will be coming tomorrow to follow up on BF'ing etc.

Hope everyone is well!

I will try to post some pics and my birth story when I get a chance


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats hun! can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats emskins!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations Emskins!!

The girls are catching the boys up now!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Congratulations Emskins fab news! 

DM2 defo a failed attempt at being funny. He won't realise how uncomfy and upset you are hun :hugs:

Well house it toally clean now, probably should have been resting today and making the most of last day at home on my own but had far too much energy and wanted it spotless for when LO arrives home.

Not sure if i'll have internet in hospital but if i have i will be logging on to keep up to date with everyone and also let you know how i'm getting on, if not i'll long on once i'm home with LO :flower:.

Hope everyone else progresses quickly and DM2 i really really hope your LO decides to come before Sunday hun :dust: 
Got to be in for 8a.m. and dropping dogs off at parents in laws first so early start for me in the morning as hospital is about 30 mins away x x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good luck tmorrow jj rabbit! :dust: Hope it is speedy. We look forward to the good news :)


----------



## greenlady

Wow congrats emskins! I'll let team yellow know in case you don't get a chance. 
xx

good luck tomorrow JJ-rabbit!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck for the morrow JJ-rabbit, 

DM2, hun im sure the guy didnt mean to be rude he just fails to understand the emotions and hormones that go along with being overdue, dont worry this is my husbands second time through pregnancy with me getting this far and he still says stupid thoughtless things on a daily basis, im betting i'll go over and still be sitting here misreble while your huggling your baby,

my spd has been bad caus for his training DH ran/walked to work today so I had to not only do DS's bathtime on my own but then Drive to pick up DH and hes got a mate over watching a comedy DVD and caus im feeling so sore and tired to boot ive come upstairs with the laptop to hibernate in the hope either something will happen or I'll at least score an early night or some pelvic rest out of the deal lol,


----------



## julchen_79

Typical failed attempt of a man to be funny.

I am just having a hot bath here,this backlabour is no fun at all. Have not eaten all days, just drank lots but cannot go pee. So we are going back to the hospital once I am out of the water. It will either be a baby or another shot morphine that we are getting.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lynnikins

julchen you need to eat hunni ,trust me pushing with no energy doesnt work very well and if you cant pee then you are likely to end up needing a catheter so i would try to sort that out asap if i were you too,
i know you werent wanting an epidural but if baby is still back to back and your not progressing then it is definatly worth thinking about caus it will give you a break and a chance to possibly even sleep a bit


----------



## Essence

After 45.5 hours of labor, our little Anastasia Lilly Dyck was born on March 7th, at 5:5pm, weighing 7lbs and 14oz and measuring 19 inches long. 

My yellow bump turned out to be pink!


https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/IMG_7976.jpg
https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/Anastasia001.png


----------



## FitzBaby

congrats essence!


----------



## lynnikins

amy16323 has had her baby, i dont think its made the list yet she was due like the 23rd or something


----------



## tiger

Yay essence !!!!!! Congratulations!!!! :hugs:
well after last night n being told I was in labour n getting all excited I was given paracetomol with codeine in it for the pain, took in n it knocked me out cold! Just woken up n no flipping pains!!! Just an ache. What happened to the pains that were bringing tears to my eyes! :hissy:
?!! My whole family was so excited.
This is getting ridiculous. All these false starts are getting me really down! 
Dm2- maybe it's my hormones but I would have been offended by that comment. But as I said probably just my hormones at the moment n pure fed upness. :shrug:
4 days overdue and counting .... Sigh.... Sweep here I come :cry:


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats essence- she's beautiful 

Jenjosh had her baby too, but I don't think she ever joined this thread :shrug:

Julchen- I'd be considering epidural if I'd been going as long as you :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats to all these new mummies!!! :dance:

DM2- I know!!!!!! aaarrggghhh! But she hasnt checked my cervix so maybe thats what was going on, who knows!!!:shrug: :(

TIGER- When i was having those pains for days straight they were stabbing pains too and they would make me cry they would come and go like a contraction and other times just linger. i knew wasnt a contraction though coz they were stabbinmg and although they did go from my bump to my back i didnt think thats what they felt like. after ringing my midwife she said it sounds like it was early labour, but i'm still here today no baby. The pains i having when i woke up on saturday the intense period squeezing ones i told m/w about and she said yep that sounds like i was having contractions, but they can stop and start and go on for days or weeks- worse with a back to back baby.

SOPHIEEE18- i thought they induced u at 41 weeks u said? the 29th is the day i will be being induced too if all doesnt go to plan! That would be so wierd if we both gave birth on the same day, who would have been 1st? - if i physically have my baby b4 u, but because of the time difference the time says you had your baby b4 me? LOL not that it matters its just a funny thought i just had :haha: is your man still back to back? is he engaged at all?

I am so sore, my tummy hurts my back hurts my ribs hurt, my pelvis hurts, i feel so broken :cry: and i'm not even overdue :cry:


----------



## rwhite

Essence said:


> After 45.5 hours of labor, our little Anastasia Lilly Dyck was born on March 7th, at 5:5pm, weighing 7lbs and 14oz and measuring 19 inches long.
> 
> My yellow bump turned out to be pink!
> 
> 
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/IMG_7976.jpg
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/Anastasia001.png

Yay, so you _will_ have to beat the large hoarde of boys away from the door then! She's beautiful, congrats!! :hugs: x


----------



## lynnikins

MM, cheer up chick, i know these last days and weeks seem like they will last forever but they dont, try to find the time to do something special and go out and enjoy being a free woman for the last time


----------



## tiger

It sucks, they had me on the ctg machine n everything :shrug: 
by the time I'm actually in labour, in gunna think its a false start n probably have him on the floor !! :haha:
missmuffett- u can still feel broken with us lol, I feel like that, sore all over, constant back pain, waddling everywhere very slowly getting stared at (alot!!!) n yet I don't care about the physical pain, being overdue like this is severely mentally draining!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats essence!

Thanks girls, i know men are dumb but as tiger says, with these hormones it is offensive! lol I just want to hide in a hole til the baby comes out!! :cry: My mom is the worst right now. I sat and explained to her yesterday that i dont think i will go into labour and will be induced sunday. She kept going on about maybe the due date is wrong and i am not due yet (asked if i had the wrong month??!!:saywhat:) and then asking about my medical care because i am *so far* overdue that it cant be safe for the baby (they induce sooo much sooner in america) Talk about making me feel bad. She acted so sympathetic and "aw you must be fed up" but at the same time her comments made me feel like there is something so horribly wrong with me for being only 8 days overdue (at the time) Then she phones TWICE today and the first time i didnt wanna deal with it because it was 10 am and i had just had that converstaion with her at 10pm so she phones later at 10pm tonight and I had to answer because she left a message wondering where i am and then called back a minute later :wacko: This time she said, "how are you feeling" and i said rather sharply (trying not to sound too annoyed but not doing too well at hiding it) "same as last night" and she was so shocked. She's like "REALLY?!" Yes! I only just told you yesterday to expect the induction!grrr! I just wanna be left alone to be overdue in peace. It is making things unbearable having to explain that there is no sign yet. I know there is no sign, do i need to rub it in by telling everyone! Grrr

Rant over. 

And I apologise to all of you that i am a moany cow lately. Just ignore my posts if you want lol It helps to get it out though!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

you said it tiger... mentally draining... i dont hardly notice the fact i am as big and graceful as a bull! :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

DM2- :hugs: xx


----------



## rwhite

Emskins said:


> Wow, so many babies have arrived-inlcuding mine!
> 
> I avent had a chance to catch up on the thread yet but congrats to all those who have had their arrivals, good luck to those in labour and a big not long now for the rest of you!
> 
> My beautiful baby girl-Wren Lucille was born on Monday 8 March at 5.18am after a fairly long process, we are all doing well,completly in love! I am soo glad she is finally here, I am also surprised it was a girl as I had convinced myself i was having a boy ,I am soo thrilled to have a baby girl!! I managed to get out of the hosptial already as I was desperate to come home, my midwife will be coming tomorrow to follow up on BF'ing etc.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I will try to post some pics and my birth story when I get a chance

So exciting, another team :yellow: turned team :pink:! I told you I thought you were having a girly! :thumbup: Love her name, too. Well done and congrats :hugs: x


----------



## rwhite

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Labour dust to everybody over due!! :( :( Makes me sad seeing you still here and pregnant! And I know how frustrated even _I_ am at still being pregnant, I can't imagine how much added stress it would be to be overdue and have everybody nagging at you...:nope:

:hugs: I think inductions should be at 40+1 if people want them :thumbup: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooooh i just went for a pee and when i wiped had some thick stringy discharge with some red streaks through it :shock: only a little bit though there was 3 red streaks. i went pee b4 and there was nothing so maybe its the start of a plug or something. also when i pulled my undies down got abit of a fright coz there was a huge massive wet patch! normally get a few spots from discharge but it looked like i had peed on it :haha: (i hadnt). thats my eventful story of the day lol


----------



## Tink1o5

OOOO maybe its the start of something for you MM. :happydance:
make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> oooooh i just went for a pee and when i wiped had some thick stringy discharge with some red streaks through it :shock: only a little bit though there was 3 red streaks. i went pee b4 and there was nothing so maybe its the start of a plug or something. also when i pulled my undies down got abit of a fright coz there was a huge massive wet patch! normally get a few spots from discharge but it looked like i had peed on it :haha: (i hadnt). thats my eventful story of the day lol

:happydance: Sounds like your show!!! That normally means labour is a few days away at most! :D x


----------



## julchen_79

Huuuge Congrats Emskins!!!

I am back at the hospital in early labor. My cervix is still only 1cm but my waters broke just after they checked me.So they are keeping me here. Got another shot of morphine so iam pretty content right now.


----------



## rwhite

julchen_79 said:


> Huuuge Congrats Emskins!!!
> 
> I am back at the hospital in early labor. My cervix is still only 1cm but my waters broke just after they checked me.So they are keeping me here. Got another shot of morphine so iam pretty content right now.

:dance: Yay, bebe soon for you!! :hugs: xx Good luck :dust:


----------



## Essence

rwhite said:


> Essence said:
> 
> 
> After 45.5 hours of labor, our little Anastasia Lilly Dyck was born on March 7th, at 5:5pm, weighing 7lbs and 14oz and measuring 19 inches long.
> 
> My yellow bump turned out to be pink!
> 
> 
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/IMG_7976.jpg
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/Anastasia001.png
> 
> Yay, so you _will_ have to beat the large hoarde of boys away from the door then! She's beautiful, congrats!! :hugs: xClick to expand...


LOL!! Yes, my dad at the hospital said "Going to have to worry about every little prick in town, now!" Lol


----------



## rwhite

Essence said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence said:
> 
> 
> After 45.5 hours of labor, our little Anastasia Lilly Dyck was born on March 7th, at 5:5pm, weighing 7lbs and 14oz and measuring 19 inches long.
> 
> My yellow bump turned out to be pink!
> 
> 
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/IMG_7976.jpg
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/Anastasia001.png
> 
> Yay, so you _will_ have to beat the large hoarde of boys away from the door then! She's beautiful, congrats!! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!! Yes, my dad at the hospital said "Going to have to worry about every little prick in town, now!" LolClick to expand...

:rofl:!! That actually made me laugh out loud...so true though! And she looks like she's gonna be a little stunner, too! You did a great job xx


----------



## Essence

rwhite said:


> Essence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence said:
> 
> 
> After 45.5 hours of labor, our little Anastasia Lilly Dyck was born on March 7th, at 5:5pm, weighing 7lbs and 14oz and measuring 19 inches long.
> 
> My yellow bump turned out to be pink!
> 
> 
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/IMG_7976.jpg
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/Anastasia001.png
> 
> Yay, so you _will_ have to beat the large hoarde of boys away from the door then! She's beautiful, congrats!! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!! Yes, my dad at the hospital said "Going to have to worry about every little prick in town, now!" LolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:!! That actually made me laugh out loud...so true though! And she looks like she's gonna be a little stunner, too! You did a great job xxClick to expand...

Thanks again so much hun! I wish you the best with yours and can't wait to hear you have gone in to labor :D


----------



## rwhite

Essence said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence said:
> 
> 
> After 45.5 hours of labor, our little Anastasia Lilly Dyck was born on March 7th, at 5:5pm, weighing 7lbs and 14oz and measuring 19 inches long.
> 
> My yellow bump turned out to be pink!
> 
> 
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/IMG_7976.jpg
> https://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab345/Essence_Of_Perception/Anastasia001.png
> 
> Yay, so you _will_ have to beat the large hoarde of boys away from the door then! She's beautiful, congrats!! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!! Yes, my dad at the hospital said "Going to have to worry about every little prick in town, now!" LolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:!! That actually made me laugh out loud...so true though! And she looks like she's gonna be a little stunner, too! You did a great job xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks again so much hun! I wish you the best with yours and can't wait to hear you have gone in to labor :DClick to expand...

:hugs: Thankyou! :kiss: Not much longer I hope! MiissMuffett will keep you guys updated if anything happens and I'm not able to get on here :thumbup: Same goes for me with her


----------



## MiissMuffet

i had a wee lie down b4. when i think about it, this morning b4 i wiped the snotty stuf, the time i went b4 that i felt like glob come out of me and it went sorta "doink" in the toilet, like a little "doink" noise :haha: i didnt think anything of it, now i think about it maybe that was part of my plug too. i have since been again and again and have had more of the stuff with streaky red and sometimes when i wipe its tinted pink. i txtd my midwife and told her and she txt back saying exciting, have sex tonight and get that baby out :rofl:
i been getting the crampy pains again, so i had a shower to try and feel better. x


----------



## MiissMuffet

stupid double post :dohh:


----------



## Kel127

I'm still in the hospital, but I finally have a few minutes to write a birth story and post some pictures.

I got to the hospital at 5 am on tues the 9th, and was hooked up to the drip by 6:30am. When I got to the hospital my cervix was still thick and I was only 1cm dialated. The first 12 hours were pretty uneventful. At 5pm my doctor said I still wasn't dialated beyond 1.5cm so he broke my water and uped the drip. About an hour later I finally started feeling the contractions. The first nurse I had was horrible and wouldn't let me out of bed, and I was in alot of pain because most of my contraction were in my back, and laying down was making them worse. Finally I got a new nurse who let me sit on a birthing ball. That helped but the pain had gotton so bad that I finally requested the epidural. 
I got the epidural around 8pm. The guy doing the epidural screwed up the first time he did it, and was getting blood. So I had to have it done a second time. That was not fun! The epidural did help me to relax and get some sleep. At 11pm I was not dialated more then 1.5cm and they started telling that if by 4am I wasn't dialated to at least 4cm then they were going to do a c-section. 
At 12:30am I woke up in so much pain. The guy wasn't around to give me another dose of the epidural so I was in agony for hours. I finally got pain relief at 3 am, and was finally dialating. By 4am I was already 7cm. Hit 10cm around 5am and was told I could start pushing. About 30 minutes into pushing I realized that there were about 13 people in my room. Several started taking blood from me at the same time, and started hooking monitors up to me. What I didn't know at that was that my heart rate was 3 times higher then it should be, so they had called in a whole cardic team to monitor me during the delivery. 
I finally gave birth to Connor at 6:33am. They had to cut me to get him out. 
I had to stay in the labor and delievery room with him for 12 hours after the labor, because of what happened to my heart. They have run serveal tests but every looks normal now! 
Connor has very bad jaundice, and has been under lights for over 12 hours now. He can only come out to feed, and he is not doing that very well. He has a high roof palate and its making it hard to latch. I have started expressing, but the are supplementing with formula. I have already had a few cries over it, but I trying to stay postive! Hopefully in the morning his jaundice will be better so we can go home!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00579.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC00591.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









DSC00589.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aww I hope little connor get better soon hun :hugs: I know it is pointless to say but try to stay positive. Congrats again on your little man, he is so cute!

Question to the girls updating from hospital, are you on your mobiles or do you have a laptop with you? I wont be able to update when i am in hospital.


----------



## Kel127

I have a laptop!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

does your hospital supply the internet connection or do you have a mobile internet connection?


----------



## Kel127

The hospital provided the internet connection!


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Morning ladies, think early abour has started.

Have had back ache from about 6pm yesterday. Before bed I also started to think I was leaking slightly. Since then I've slept little and been experiencing contractions in my lower back predominately, which worsens as I lie down. Called birthing unit who asked me to describe the fluid which had no colouring at 4.30am. Ive managed a little sleep in between the contractions which appear to be about 15 mins apart on the more painful ones but are quite inconsistent. Am showered and trying to relax, will probably update the unit in a few hours and see if they want me to come in and be checked.

Just wondering, what should babies movements be like during contractions. He/she was really lively during the night as I lay down trying to sleep but has quietened down when Im sitting, which is so far the comfiest position I can be in.


----------



## mummydee

DM2 - massive hugs hon, your precious little bundle will be the most awaited baby on here!

MM - definitely sounds pluggish, how exciting! eek! did you get some nookie in?

JJ - I know its too late for you to read this, but goooood luck!

and a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to all the new mummies! :)


Nothing happening here - a few pains on and off, but then I am expecting that for the next few weeks. Bump has dropped even lower if thats at all possible too. Am ready for him now though, we sorted out the moses basket and his drawers (he is sharing with us til we move house) so we are finally ready for his arrival!


----------



## starbucks101

morning girls! 

Kel, LO looks a right little charmer he's so cute! Hope he can come home with you soon! 

Essence, I cant remember if i said congrats, so i'll do it here just to make sure! Congrats!! She is absolutley gorgeous!

DM2 :hugs: I really feel for you! Its day 3 over here and already I want to hit everybody that keeps asking! " is baby here yet" "you cant still be pregnant" "god it seems like you've been pregnant for ages!" 

just f*ck off will you, i'll bloody tell you when she gets here!! :cry: 

Norfolk & Norwich doesnt do internet so i'll probably disapear for a few days then pop back up with a baby! 

Miss Muffet, Sounds plugish to me hope its the start of something for you! 

JJ - Glad you're feeling abit more content now! hope things start to speed up! Good Luck!! 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee said:


> DM2 - massive hugs hon, your precious little bundle will be the most awaited baby on here!
> 
> MM - definitely sounds pluggish, how exciting! eek! did you get some nookie in?
> 
> JJ - I know its too late for you to read this, but goooood luck!
> 
> and a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to all the new mummies! :)
> 
> 
> Nothing happening here - a few pains on and off, but then I am expecting that for the next few weeks. Bump has dropped even lower if thats at all possible too. Am ready for him now though, we sorted out the moses basket and his drawers (he is sharing with us til we move house) so we are finally ready for his arrival!

not yet lol it's 10pm so bout to head to bed.... not that u needed to know that, you'll know what mm is up to in 10 minutes or so :rofl:


----------



## julchen_79

Hello Ladies...just a quick update our little guy Samuel Kenneth was born via emergency c-section weighing in at a healthy 8.8lbs and 22 inches. I will write a birth story once I am home from the hospital - have to stay 3 days.

He took to breastfeeding like a little pro and I love it. Right now he is sleeping my tummy.


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations julchen :flower: Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Tink1o5

awww congrats hun. hoping you have speedy recovery. cant wait to see pics


----------



## starbucks101

OOO Congrats hun! Cant wait to see some pics :) x


----------



## rwhite

julchen_79 said:


> Hello Ladies...just a quick update our little guy Samuel Kenneth was born via emergency c-section weighing in at a healthy 8.8lbs and 22 inches. I will write a birth story once I am home from the hospital - have to stay 3 days.
> 
> He took to breastfeeding like a little pro and I love it. Right now he is sleeping my tummy.

Huge congrats!! :hugs: x I bet he is beautiful, can't wait to see pictures. And very glad that he's bfing well! :thumbup: Would make things much smoother for you. Hope you have a speedy recovery, and take it easy.


----------



## horsey_hen

Congrats Julchen. x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh congrats julchen. 

Now there is the matter of the other missing march 2nd mummy (emilysmummy10 or something) but she has apparanly not been in for months, probably had LO, in which case I am the most overdue march lamb! :dance: I win!! What a great thing to win :wacko: O well, I am just dealing with it today. 2 more sleeps and i will be induced. I suppose I can just stop being frustrated (yeah right) and start being happy that I will have LO soon. I hope it goes quickly. Well, I have always been happy at that part of it, I was just hoping for a natural birth but it will be what it will be. 

Can someone be sure to post a link here to julchens BA if she doesnt post it in here, I will probably miss it being in hospital. I look forward to seeing it. 

I have had a look in baby club a few times over the last week or 2 and i realised they dont continue with any threads like this one. I never noticed any "february lovebug babies" or anything similar. I would hope we all get to stay in touch. I mean, yeah, we will see each other around in baby club, but i like having this thread, you can post some stuff that you wouldnt bother posting in the main section. It is more casual and personal... i quite like it :)


----------



## mummydee

DM2 - maybe just cos there isnt a thread this this in there doesnt mean we cant create them? or is there a section for post-natal clubs? x


----------



## mummydee

congrats Julchen!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

DM2- I'm sure I saw a post today from emilysmummy10 saying shed started labour. Will try and track it down. 

I agree too - I post in here a lot more than starting threads, it's more like our own little community :flower:

ETA- baby brain strikes again. Must have been someone else as emilysmummy definitely hasn't been online since 21st Jan. You win DM2 x :hugs:


----------



## xLaurax

starbucks101 said:


> morning girls!
> 
> Kel, LO looks a right little charmer he's so cute! Hope he can come home with you soon!
> 
> Essence, I cant remember if i said congrats, so i'll do it here just to make sure! Congrats!! She is absolutley gorgeous!
> 
> DM2 :hugs: I really feel for you! Its day 3 over here and already I want to hit everybody that keeps asking! " is baby here yet" "you cant still be pregnant" "god it seems like you've been pregnant for ages!"
> 
> just f*ck off will you, i'll bloody tell you when she gets here!! :cry:
> 
> Norfolk & Norwich doesnt do internet so i'll probably disapear for a few days then pop back up with a baby!
> 
> Miss Muffet, Sounds plugish to me hope its the start of something for you!
> 
> JJ - Glad you're feeling abit more content now! hope things start to speed up! Good Luck!!
> 
> xx

Have you got a text buddy sweetie? If not we could xchange numbers and even if I'm in west Suffolk hospital I can update for you??

Congrats to all the new mummies and I'm hoping that everyone elses babies make a nice quick arrival shortly.

3 days and counting until my c-section, I'm well and truely ready for this baby to come out after numerous trips to the hospital and extra midwife appointments over the last few weeks. I'll be online shortly after to update you all anyway, but I'm sure on of my good friends on here will also be onto update you all once she's born.

For all of you already with lo's do you think they realise something is going on? Ollies become very clingy the last few weeks, always wants mummy to comfort him, usually it's daddy who he goes to. But also he's become so much more indpendant too the last couple of weeks, doesn't want me to give him his bottle or feed him his food and he's Walking everywhere on his own now.

Anyway that's enough rambling from me for a bit xxxx


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Julchen!


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Julchen!

x


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi Ladies, :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Just wanted to proudly announce the birth of our beautiful baby daughter, Willow Rose, on Tuesday 9/3/2010, 8lb 6oz, at 38 weeks 3 days, by planned C section. I am now home after 2 days in hospital. Feeling better than with my last section 9 years ago, which is good.:cloud9::cloud9:

We are over the moon, after our 5 angel babies, miracles can happen. Big Sister Charlotte, says it feels like a dream, and I agree. 

The op, was "interesting" as the spinal wore off 10 mins early (v rare they say) and I had to cope on Entinox, or have a general (no thanks). Because of this, the relaxed feeling, went and I had to stay in recovery a little longer than planned. But all a distant memory now. 

Hopefull, I will attach some photos.

I will also catch up on all the new lambs, well done all. And good luck to those still waiting, it will happen, I feel we waited forever and now she is already 3 days old!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0156.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0071.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations!

x


----------



## greenlady

Congratulations to Essence, Julchen and Lottie's mum (and anyone else I might have missed!) Gorgeous babies xx Kel I hope you LO recovers well soon

And :dust: :dust: to everyone overdue or nearly there! (Esp DM2 who is the most overdue! I am thinking of you and hoping you go into labour TODAY!)

I agree there should be a March babies thread or something in baby club.. however dunno what to do if I end up a sweet pea? :shrug: Maybe I can straddle a couple of groups. Would you still have me?? :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

xLaurax said:


> For all of you already with lo's do you think they realise something is going on? Ollies become very clingy the last few weeks, always wants mummy to comfort him, usually it's daddy who he goes to. But also he's become so much more indpendant too the last couple of weeks, doesn't want me to give him his bottle or feed him his food and he's Walking everywhere on his own now.
> 
> Anyway that's enough rambling from me for a bit xxxx

Yes i think my DS knows something is up, hes also gotten very clingy over the last few days, ive just spent the morning with him with the tv off n now hes sitting on the end of the sofa behind me caus im sitting on my ball and hes clinging to my back like a little monkey. lets hope this extra sudden burst of clingy is caus he subconsiously recognises that something is happening right now with the baby that even im not aware of " like its iminent arrival"


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats lottie'smum - what a lovely name!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats all the new mummies, i hope to join the ranks soon since im due in 2 DAYS


----------



## girl friday

Well I had a mw appointment today and nothing has changed, he's still 2/5s and has been for 3 or 4 weeks now, I am 39+1 today and will be 40+1 at my next appointment. 

My mw advised me to book in for sweeps at 40+6 and 41+1 so I did that today as the mws at our doctors only have surgeries on Wednesday afternoons and Friday mornings and I don't want to miss out on an appointment and have to wait longer!

DH has been saying for a while that he has a feeling about 15th and thinks something will happen then, I hope he's right! I have been getting tightenings on and off, he feels quite low in my pelvis and I can feel him putting pressure on my bladder all the time!

Once again, congratulations to all the new mummies and lots of :dust: to those waiting for their LOs.

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats lottiesmum! I do love the name willow :)

greenlady-of course we would still have you :hugs: Maybe a Lambs thread would be good and not specify that the baby would need to have been born in march, just as long as you were part of the lambs group. :shrug: I dont know. Someone else can do the thread next time :haha: We do still have bigbloomerz thread but i always forget to go check it :dohh: It is nice to have one in a section we go to often


----------



## DueMarch2nd

haha my kitties must know something is up because they are so clingy it is driving me insane! lol


----------



## CocoaOne

Ooooh who's going to have the 50th March Lamb??!


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats everyone whos had their LOs :happydance:

My little girl definitely knows somethings up, shes usually a complete daddy's girl but has only wanted me the last few days :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Ok so here is the latest tally...

42 Blue Bumps, 40 Pink Bumps, 24 Yellow Bumps and 10 unspecified bump colours are left

21 girls and 27 boys have been born

of which

5 yellows have been girls and only 2 have been boys (which is funny because all along we have been saying the yellows need to be pinks to catch the girls up lol)

So the boys are only officially ahead by 8 right now (assuming the genders of the bumps are correct) with plenty of yellow bumps still to be discovered not to mention the 10 bumps that the person didnt mention the team.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Sparky0207 said:


> Congrats everyone whos had their LOs :happydance:
> 
> My little girl definitely knows somethings up, shes usually a complete daddy's girl but has only wanted me the last few days :)

Sparky, i was just wondering about you... no luck? I thought the sweep was promising


----------



## mummydee

congrats to Lottiesmum!

My DD def knows something is going on too - well she is old enough to understand most of it - but she is also much much clingier than normal and wont let me out of her sight, and being even cheekier and pushing her luck too, I guess cos she knows I cant be bothered to argue the toss with her!


----------



## enola

Good afternoon everyone! :flower:
Well, the 'where's the baby' 'not here yet?' 'still pregnant?' comments have started rolling in...especially on Facebook...grrr. DH said not to bother replying to them, which I'm not going to directly, however in my latest status I put something about 'no, no baby yet, he is still happy inside of me and that's fine'. I just cannot understand the weird focus of attention, and the kind of rush people seem to be in for something that isn't really to do with them? :shrug:

Anyway, his going home outfit arrived today, which is GORGEOUS and covered in duckies (hehe, we have a ducky obsession here!). :dance:

DH is away at a work conference for the next two days, and I don't know anyone round here as we just moved recently, so it's going to be rather tedious and also a little bit scary - he is only an hour and a half away should anything kick off, though.

High drama this morning, which was hillariously typical. I switched the dining room light on (I sit at the table on my birthing ball here to go on the web on the laptop as I figure it's better than slouching on the sofa/a chair) and the lightbulb BLEW UP! It shattered all over the floor AND tripped the fuse out! And, of course, it is the highest ceiling in the house, and the fuse box is high up too, so I became super heavily preggers lady balancing on chairs in my dressing gown with pliers trying to get the darned rest of the lightbulb out! All sorted now, but thought it was so silly! I half expected my waters to break AS I was doing it in typical Hollywood fashion, but no such luck! 
LOTS of labour dust to you all! I can't believe nearly 50 babies from here have been born already...amazing!
:hugs:
x


----------



## lynnikins

enola be careful hun dont want to do yourself an injury, 
today has been ok for me im about to get DS up and we will probably chill out with afternoon cartoons and a cup of tea for me and wait for DH to get home


----------



## KarrierBag

Congrats new mummies!!! :D

I've been on my hands and knees scrubbing kitchen cupboards today, with horrendous backache that's not shifting at all :( No sleep last night so hoping I've exhausted myself enough to have a good few hours tonight!!

Hope everyone ok!

xx


----------



## lynnikins

i had a nap this afternoon lol, the way i look at it from my experience nothing will bring baby out faster but when i do go into labour the last thing i want is to be tired so im going to take every chance i can for a nap till something happens lol


----------



## MissTanya

DueMarch2nd said:


> Ok so here is the latest tally...
> 
> 42 Blue Bumps, 40 Pink Bumps, 24 Yellow Bumps and 10 unspecified bump colours are left
> 
> 21 girls and 27 boys have been born
> 
> of which
> 
> 5 yellows have been girls and only 2 have been boys (which is funny because all along we have been saying the yellows need to be pinks to catch the girls up lol)
> 
> So the boys are only officially ahead by 8 right now (assuming the genders of the bumps are correct) with plenty of yellow bumps still to be discovered not to mention the 10 bumps that the person didnt mention the team.

Heya!!!

I was a yellow bump due on 23rd March.....but gave birth last Saturday (6th March) to a beautiful baby boy!!! :flower:

Had a long labour - 24 hours, but a totally positive experience which I would do over again without hesitation! :baby:

Haha! My waters broke very publicly last friday lunch time while I was walking on the high street. I had to waddle the whole way home with wet jeans looking like I had pissed myself something major. Boy did I get a few funny looks!!!!!! :haha:

Good luck to you ladies still waiting for your little ones to arrive....I hope you have as positive experience as I did. xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats julchen lottie's mum and Miss Tanya!! I hope i havn't missed any1 out!!!

My kitty is being really clingy too, she never sleeps with me or sits on my knee or anything she's not that type of cat. she slept with me last night and snuggled on m,y knee while i was watching tv me and OH were like what!? :shock:
lol
x


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats MissTanya! 

My cat has been more cuddly with me over the last couple of days. She usually goes straight to OH for strokes (hussy! Lol) but has been favoring me. Coincidence? Hmmmm


----------



## greenlady

Great news Miss tanya congratulations! Another early boy!


----------



## FitzBaby

greenlady i was thinking the same thing..hope if i am an april one i can still chat with march. where does everyone go after their bubs are born? can't believe we have so many march babies already! congrats everyone!


----------



## greenlady

Well as DM2 said there is a March mummies thread (bigbloomerz one) - I think the idea was that it would continue after babies are born but it's still in the pregnancy section so maybe someone will need to start a March baby club. 

DM2 you've done your bit I reckon! I'm sure everyone is concentrating on their LOs first and foremost but in time something will crop up when someone feels up to it x I'm looking forward to joining baby club!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i think u can request to have a thread moved from one group to the other can't you?


----------



## horsey_hen

Congrats Miss Tanya. I'm hoping this time next week I will have my little person here too. x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats miss tanya

Ive been sitting here and since about half 6 this evening ive had BH and loads of effacing pains its the most ive had in the way of positive preparation signs, im really hoping my waters go or something happens once we go to bed,


----------



## mummydee

congrats miss tanya - whats his name?!


----------



## tiger

Well I'm mow 5 days overdue :hissy:
congrats to the new mummies!!!!! 
This will be my last weekend pregnant! Yay!
Been having non stop effacement stabbing pains :( n still losing lots n lots of plug. My mum thinks it will be tomorrow (Sunday). I hope so but doubt it.
Anyway went to the supermarket this morning n this was the conversation at the checkout.......
Cashier - wow how long have u got left?
Me- I'm 5 days overdue
cashier- :shock: * look of horror* wow u are sooo overdue and you are huge!!! You look really crappy ...*looks at my feet* .. Even your feet are fat!
Me- thanks for telling me ... I really didn't notice .
Argggghhh I want to cuddle my baby NOW !!! :cry:


----------



## MiissMuffet

why is it your last weekend hun? when will u be induced? 
is he still breech or has he turned? x


----------



## MissTanya

mummydee said:


> congrats miss tanya - whats his name?!

Thanks MummyDee... He is Oliver James :flower:


----------



## tiger

MiissMuffet said:


> why is it your last weekend hun? when will u be induced?
> is he still breech or has he turned? x

I will be getting induced Thursday or Friday, wil find out on Monday when I get my sweep. So yeh this is my last weekend 
n he has turned, he turned a couple of weeks back, n he's no longer back to back aparently (yay) n he was 1/5 engaged on Thursday night when I was at the hospital so he's as low as can go without his head popping out to say hello lol.
These pains suck :( third tri in pregnancy really sucks, all these weird aches n stabbing pains, being told by a HOSPITAL that you're in labour n they'll see you probably early in the morning n then *poof* not in labour anymore. These babies really like teasing us lol.


----------



## tiger

MiissMuffet said:


> why is it your last weekend hun? when will u be induced?
> is he still breech or has he turned? x

I will be induced Thursday or Friday ( find out on Monday at my sweep )
n he has turned. He turned a couple of weeks ago n is no longer back to back so yay!!!! N he wad 1/5 engaged on Thursday at the hospital so he's as low as he can go.


----------



## Tink1o5

just wondering ladies .. this is my 38 week 3 day pic

does it look like my little man has dropped?
 



Attached Files:







2010-03-12 13.36.58.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiissMuffet

i can't tell Tink theres nothing to compare it to. i thought i looked likei had dropped over the last couple weeks but she infact hasn't gone any lower :( x


----------



## mummydee

MissTanya said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> congrats miss tanya - whats his name?!
> 
> Thanks MummyDee... He is Oliver James :flower:Click to expand...

lovely name choice hon! :thumbup: we loved Oliver, but with an Olivia already it would be a bit TOO much! :wacko:


----------



## Tink1o5

lol o ok. well according to my doc he is SUPER low. and i checked myself and only stuck a finger 2 inches in and felt his head EEEK! (sorry for the tmi)


----------



## Tink1o5

first pic is 33 week 2 days, second pic is 38 weeks 3 days
 



Attached Files:







33 week 2 day (4).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0









2010-03-12 13.37.08.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lynnikins

ive dropped , i know cuas i can breathe wihtout having to lean back, I really dont want to be up at 8:30 on a saturday but DH is out all day again then having a meal with a mate so wont be home till after 7 probably, all my effacing pains an braxton hicks died off overnight. My DueDate is Tomorrow and im betting that im going to still be here monday yay, well at least i know they will look at inducing me in the next 2 wks although im hoping to go for montioring instead and keeping my fingers crossed that i wont get that far


----------



## jj-rabbit

quick update- my little boy was born at 7pm last nigt. he is gorgeous. will update properly when home this keypad nightmare to use. good to everyone else cant wait to hear about more lambs xx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats JJ, you lucky thing due after me and all


----------



## lizzieandzara

Not been on for a few days.... 48 new march babies! Congrats to all the new mummies out there and good luck to everyone who is due in the next few days/ overdue (you poor sods!) xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well this is my last normal day. Cant say it is necessarily my last day as a non mummy but if all goes well it will be a speedy delivery (yeah right) and i will have him tomorrow night. But either way tomorrow things start for me. I really wish these cramps i have been having since yesterday would turn into actual labour but i doubt it. 

congrats to the 2 new mummies :) 

The thread seems to be a lot less active these days doesnt it?


----------



## julchen_79

DM2, I wish you all the best!! Cannot wait to hear the good news.:hugs:

Congrats to all new mommies!


----------



## lynnikins

well aside from it being the weekend then i think some of the more talkative members have had their LO's now so not around so much


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh are u getting induced tomorrow dm2? exciting!! Goodluck!! :) xx


----------



## lizzieandzara

good luck with everything dm2 x


----------



## mummypeanut

Good luck DM2, I hope something happens for before your induction date but if not then at least you know the waiting is over! :thumbup::happydance:

Thanks for flying the flag and keeping this thread updated. I love seeing those numbers tick up even if it is getting a big depressing now I'm in the overdue band.

COME ON BABY, out here is really not that bad!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah baby life is nice out here, would make mummys life lots easier if you were here not in there


----------



## MiissMuffet

i made my own thread about this but i'll post it here too, as i know some days i dont look at the other threads i only come on this 1 :haha: my mini novel.....

all day yesterday i was losing bits of my plug and had streaking red blood bits and sometimes a wee bit of pink discharge. didnt lose much, but a few globby snotty thick bits with streaky blood in it. no more has come today but i have noticed i have been leaking ALOT of discharge, throughout yesterday and today it keeps feeling wet down below when i stand up and leaves huge wet patches on my knickers. it's extremely clear and fluid like but a wee bit thicker than fluid if that makes sense, like if i touch it it will kind of stretch in between my fingers (had to check it out lol). i keep feeling little leaks and trickles of it coming out and it smells sorta bleachy like, almost like sperm does!! I've had a shower even so i'm clean! And no i havnt had sex for it to be doing that lol. it's a pain, is this just one of those things that happen near the end? :shrug:

And sorry i am not going to say TMI as i don't think it is- as this is a pregnancy forum and i am sure we all have seen it all b4!!!! :haha:


----------



## sophieee18

Just to update, BlondieNBump had her baby girl Ellie-Mae this morning! She was due 10th March! xXx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sophieee18 said:


> Just to update, BlondieNBump had her baby girl Ellie-Mae this morning! She was due 10th March! xXx

aww cute, my mum loved the name Ellie-mae from the beverly hillbillies, when I couldnt make up my mind to use Ella or Ellie at the start mum tried to get me to use Ellie Mae hehe. (not hyphanated, Mae as a middle name)
congrats to her can't wait to see pics!! x


----------



## mummydee

jj-rabbit said:


> quick update- my little boy was born at 7pm last nigt. he is gorgeous. will update properly when home this keypad nightmare to use. good to everyone else cant wait to hear about more lambs xx


Awwww FABULOUS news babe! Cant wait to hear more, congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## mummydee

Congrats to BlondieNBump and Good Luck to DM2!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations to the new mummies!

Good luck for tomorrow DM2!

X


----------



## lynnikins

omg DS is very energetic today, he wont stop or slow down at all , my house looks like a tornado has hit but if the spd wasnt enough reason not to bend over and tidy up then baby being all low down makes it uncomfortable enough to not to want to bend over


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It could just be one of those things miss muffet but could be waters leaking as well. It is hard to tell if they leak rather than gush. It may be worth getting checked out just in case. I did a few weeks ago and it was just discharge but i was so glad i got checked because i could relax and not worry about infection.

Thanks for all the well wishes girls!

Congrats blondie n bump


----------



## lynnikins

im sitting here rocking on my ball trying desperately to ignore the tantrum DS is throwing over being punished for his behaviour this morning


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats to those who have had their babies :) :flower:

DM2, how are you feeling about tomorrow? xxx


----------



## MissTanya

Heya March Mommies..

This might be a strange question for those who have given birth already...

I am worried I have lost TOO much weight??? I only gave birth 7 days ago (actually 7 days and 2 mins ago to be exact!!! hehehe) and I am right down to almost my pre-preg size, only have 3kg to lose...fitting into all my old jeans...BUT!!!!!!

My legs look wayyyyyyy too skinny. They were NEVER that skinny before pregnancy. I am seriously hoping I may have just lost some muscle which is why they look scrawny and boney knees??? I think the weight loss has been a bit excessive and am worried maybe there could be an underlying health problem that I am not aware of?????

I was a runner before falling pregnant...so I guess I did have some muscle in my legs. Now there is just nothing but skin and bones. 

Normal or not????? Should I see the doctor???


----------



## lynnikins

if you didnt keep up the same level of training all the way through your pregnancy as you had before then you would have lost muscle tissue its fine , i was skin and bones a couple of weeks after having ds ( aside from my boobs they obviously hadnt got the memo lol ) i did put it back on, If your breastfeeding your burning upto an extra 500cal per day so you need to make sure your eating healthy and taking that into account as well as your body will be chewing through your fat stores


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Sparky0207 said:


> Congrats to those who have had their babies :) :flower:
> 
> DM2, how are you feeling about tomorrow? xxx

I am still a bit gutted that I have to go in for an appointment to give birth. It seems so unnatural. But I am hoping for the best and hoping I will not need the drip and then I will feel that is slightly more natural. I am nervous because I dont know how long it will take and I hate being away from home and since it is at 12noon, I only have 9 hours to be in "labour" before my husband gets sent home at 9pm. I hate the thought of being alone. I dont know what they consider "labour" though. The leaflet doesnt say, it just says "labour" But I am trying to be positive because I am glad to have this all be over (as much as I will have fond memories of pregnancy) and I am excited to get a start on things, this waiting is killing me. I am anxious to start labour and excited to hold my baby. So all in all mixed feelings but it does feel really good to know that there is a definite end in sight :)


----------



## lynnikins

i would imagine they will classify "labour" as around 3-4 cm and contracting regularly at the most 7-8min apart


----------



## enola

:hugs: DM2, thinking of you x


----------



## CocoaOne

Congrats to the new mummies- I can't believe they are over 50 already!

DM2 - good luck for tomorrow. Really hope it all goes super quick for you x 

I haven't really got much to say at the mo which is why I'm not posting too much. Just normal back ache, hardly any BHs. Feel quite good to be honest! Still drinking RLT and the past couple of nights Ive been inserting EPO


----------



## girl friday

I've just been out for a pub lunch with DH. It's a lovely pub, with fantastic views and pet peacocks, on the edge of the moors and we got there quite a lot when the weather improves (it can be a bit bleak and isolated in the winter). 

It was so nice when I was finally up and showered today that I wanted to get out of the house! It feels like ages since I've been out anywhere (even though it really hasn't)!

Back home now, listening to football and watching the latest scores go through with DH.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely, relaxing, sunny Saturday!

x

x


----------



## lynnikins

well i got a bit of a nap on the chair in the living room but ds is due up in half an hour, at least DH is on his way to meet his friend soon so will be heading home after thatso i can get a bit of a break, possibly have a bath with some clary sage in it while DH does some Daddy and Son time with DS, i dont feel like ive slept honestly, id better go get a cup of strong tea to keep me awake


----------



## CormacksGirl

Good luck DM2!!!!:dust:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Finally got 5 spare min to pop on here and say hello! How is everyone? DM2 good luck for tommorow hun hope it all goes well :hugs: 
Congrats to all the march mummies who have had their babies this week :) xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hiya :hi: bigbloomerz! How are things with the LO? Hope you are enjoying every moment and that it isnt too stressful


----------



## bigbloomerz

Things are settling down thanks hun, had a bit of amanic week, came home on Monday but then ended up going back into hospital on tuesday night because I couldnt breathe properly, came home on Wednesday eve after having various scans and tests, all ok tho, they put it down to anxiety and lack of sleep and traumatic birth! So we are now trying to settle in...again lol. Will put it all in my birth story later :) xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your lovely messages! Still trying to catch up with what's been going on while i've been away. 
I hope everyone is ok!
Welcome all our march lambs x


----------



## littlemissy

Hi,

Thought I'd post to say that my lamb came a bit early at 37+1 on the 10th March weighing 5lb 7oz. SO SO in LOVE with her already!

We have named her Lily Mei and she is adorable.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

congrats!


----------



## sophieee18

Congrats littlemissy ! :happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

littlemissy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I'd post to say that my lamb came a bit early at 37+1 on the 10th March weighing 5lb 7oz. SO SO in LOVE with her already!
> 
> We have named her Lily Mei and she is adorable.

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats to the new mommies!!!


----------



## mummypeanut

woo hoo congratulations


----------



## mummydee

ooh another two since this morning! congratulations girls!


----------



## mummydee

went out and bought some EPO today and have ordered some clary sage from ebay so going to give that a try when it arrives! :)


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to all the new mummies!!!


----------



## mummypeanut

if someones lucky they might have a mothers day baby!!! fingers crossed everyone. :happydance:


----------



## greenlady

mummypeanut said:


> if someones lucky they might have a mothers day baby!!! fingers crossed everyone. :happydance:

Reckon you would deserve that honour DM2! Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Ready2Go

Good luck everyone :) I'm so bored of being pregnant now and her wriggling is really beginning to hurt! Just want her out where I can see her! Can't believe 52 have already arrived though :) Good luck to everyone else and a lorra lorra labour dust! :)

Ooh and congrats to the new mummies :) :) Happy Mothers day for tomorrow :) :)


----------



## lynnikins

well im getting me some :sex: tonight in the hope that something kicks off since im under 2 hours till my due date now,


----------



## CocoaOne

EmmaMarch2010 said:


> Morning ladies, think early abour has started.

Any update from Emma?


----------



## lynnikins

not that i can see hun


----------



## rwhite

:shock: 4 new lambs since I last logged in, that's crazy! Congrats to all the new mummies, I will be scouting around trying to find your birth stories now :haha:

Well, it's my original EDD today...not feeling anything at all! Sort of expected that though. Have upped my intake of EPO to two 1000mg caps during the day and inserting two at night (inserted three last night in the hopes of something happening but to no avail, just lots of mess from leakage :rofl:). Can't believe I'm so close to meeting this LO, as are all of us! I get so excited every time I see that other ladies have had their babies :cloud9:

Please don't hurt me for admitting this, girls, but I have decided that if everything is looking good after midwife appointment tomorrow I am going to try the castor oil thing. Just going to take 1Tbsp with a glass of juice and see how I go, I don't think I'd risk having any more than that...so there may be an announcement from me this week if we're lucky!

How is everybody feeling today? xx


----------



## julchen_79

DM2, thinking of you tomorrow. :hugs: and lots of :dust: also to everyone else in labour or soon to be in labour. 
I am still at the hospital - LO just turned 48hrs. Still staring at him in awe (sp?). Hopefully we get to leave tomorrow else it'll be Monday.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

rwhite- be careful. If you can, ask your midwife about it. I have read that some midwives reccomend it IF they think your body is ready for labour. So if you have a good report from mw and all is healthy it may be ok. But be very careful.

Thanks girls. My appoinment is in 3 1/2 hours and tbh I am sh*tting myself. I cannot beleive I am going to be giving birth very soon! Maybe not today but more than likely in the next 24 hours I will at least be in proper labour i reckon. I have never been nervous about labour but now that it is this close it is strange. I think I could quite happily be pregnant forever now! :rofl: Seriously though I am so excited to meet this baby and see what he looks like and what we name him and what his personality is like. What an odd mixture of emotions i am having right now.

Regardless of whether he is born today or not, this will certainly be a mothers day i never forget :flower: Happy Mothers Day to all!


----------



## tiger

GOOD LUCK DM2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: really hope you have a quick n speedy labour!! cant wait to read the birth story (if im still here). yours will be the most awaited i think!!! and im soooooo excited for you!! 
Arghhh im nearly the most overdue now lol, will be 1 week overdue in 5hrs!! :hissy:
Ive been in early labour for 4 days now, n its horrible!!! contractions every 10min apart. it sucks n is quite painful.
Have my sweep 21hrs lol, n she gave me a 90% chance that it will work cuz im dialated n already in early labour! so heres hoping !!!!! 
Gunna have LOTS of :sex: tonight it im not in too much pain! 
Well have a good night (or day) :flower:


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> rwhite- be careful. If you can, ask your midwife about it. I have read that some midwives reccomend it IF they think your body is ready for labour. So if you have a good report from mw and all is healthy it may be ok. But be very careful.
> 
> Thanks girls. My appoinment is in 3 1/2 hours and tbh I am sh*tting myself. I cannot beleive I am going to be giving birth very soon! Maybe not today but more than likely in the next 24 hours I will at least be in proper labour i reckon. I have never been nervous about labour but now that it is this close it is strange. I think I could quite happily be pregnant forever now! :rofl: Seriously though I am so excited to meet this baby and see what he looks like and what we name him and what his personality is like. What an odd mixture of emotions i am having right now.
> 
> Regardless of whether he is born today or not, this will certainly be a mothers day i never forget :flower: Happy Mothers Day to all!

Thanks hun, I will be sure to double check with her...maybe she will do some acupuncture instead for me to put me in to labour, if everything's favourable :thumbup:

All the best for your induction, I can't wait to hear how it goes!! So excited for you :yipee: Not long and you'll be in labour :dance: x Best of luck!


----------



## MiissMuffet

RWhite- is your m/w an acupuncture therapist too??


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> RWhite- is your m/w an acupuncture therapist too??

:thumbup: Yup, she gave me some acupuncture in my legs last time as a labour prep (just to loosen up ligaments apparently). Think she's doing it again tomorrow but to be honest, seeing as today IS my original EDD I think she should try inducing tomorrow :haha: x

Does your's practice acupuncture as well?


----------



## MiissMuffet

no i don't think she does. haha y do u want to be induced? sure we want our baby's but to wait it out to go naturally is apparently the way to go- inductions arnt the nicest apparently x


----------



## starbucks101

Morning Girls! 

Happy Mothers Day!! 

Good Luck today DM2! Hope it all goes swiftly! 

Bit worried this morning, ive been losing my plug and its been clear with white streaks in it for the last 3-4 days, this morning ive used the loo and it look exactly like snot, its all yellowey-green is that normal? It really does look exactly like snot! 

I havent been very well this weekend either, could that have something to do with it?!


----------



## MiissMuffet

starbucks101 said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Happy Mothers Day!!
> 
> Good Luck today DM2! Hope it all goes swiftly!
> 
> Bit worried this morning, ive been losing my plug and its been clear with white streaks in it for the last 3-4 days, this morning ive used the loo and it look exactly like snot, its all yellowey-green is that normal? It really does look exactly like snot!
> 
> I havent been very well this weekend either, could that have something to do with it?!

sounds like your plug hun :) x


----------



## Fran_Cesca

Congratulations to all the march mummies that have their babies.


----------



## lynnikins

Happy Mothers day to everyone in the UK and happy due date to me, 
no mothers day card or anything here though and ive already had to take a walk to get milk for my tea and DS's breakfast and it looks like DH is going to sit in his boxers under a blanket and watch dvds or movies recorded onto the sky box all morning in protest that i got up and let DS out of his room so of course he wondered into our room to find his daddy,

i had a feel last night and babys head was right there but my cervix was nowhere within reachable range so baby has decended into my pelvis really low but in front of my cervix which isnt a good thing as it will make it harder to dilate so im hopiing all the movement and pain i got from baby after that when i went to bed means that baby was moving around my cervix moved around to a lower posistion, anyway im sitting on my ball rocking and bouncing gently and hoping something will start off today at least


----------



## mummypeanut

ARG I'm so frustrated - I was up until 4am with contractions 7 mins apart and then they went all irregular and dissapeared. I woke up this morning to what I'm assuming was a 'show' but no contractions anymore.

THIS BABY IS A TEASE!!

Oh well, at least i will be well rested if something kicks off today and it means I can get a food shop in. 

Does anyone else keep getting teased by practice labours? this is my second in 2 weeks


----------



## mummypeanut

lynnikins said:


> Happy Mothers day to everyone in the UK and happy due date to me,
> no mothers day card or anything here though and ive already had to take a walk to get milk for my tea and DS's breakfast and it looks like DH is going to sit in his boxers under a blanket and watch dvds or movies recorded onto the sky box all morning in protest that i got up and let DS out of his room so of course he wondered into our room to find his daddy,
> 
> i had a feel last night and babys head was right there but my cervix was nowhere within reachable range so baby has decended into my pelvis really low but in front of my cervix which isnt a good thing as it will make it harder to dilate so im hopiing all the movement and pain i got from baby after that when i went to bed means that baby was moving around my cervix moved around to a lower posistion, anyway im sitting on my ball rocking and bouncing gently and hoping something will start off today at least

Happy due date!!! :0)


----------



## lynnikins

i kinda wish i was mummypeanut at least it would show my body is doing something


----------



## mummypeanut

lynnikins said:


> i kinda wish i was mummypeanut at least it would show my body is doing something

Hehe, my little one is nervously peeking in and out of the closet door to check everything is safe before making an appearance, maybe yours will jump out of the closet shouting BOOOOOOOO!!!!

You could give birth before me, dont loose hope!!! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

oh Happy Due date to KarrierBag and Luna too, lots of labour dust for us all:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man! 

Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March


----------



## lynnikins

thanks coccoa , i was thinking about doing it myself but as i could go into labour any day myself then thought twice


----------



## CocoaOne

I think I'll be around for a good 3 weeks yet, so plenty of time to update on everyone having their LOs!


----------



## KarrierBag

lynnikins said:


> oh Happy Due date to KarrierBag and Luna too, lots of labour dust for us all:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks :D :cloud9:

Quick question for you all as debating whether or not to ring midwife

I've had constant bad backache since Tuesday with contraction like pain every 10 mins for a few hours then going back to bad backache, no contraction/pain in bump when it starts it's just all in my back and sides and feeling like I need a poo all the time, but I don't!:shrug: Also having period pain which has gotten worse today and just feeling really strange!
Plug been going for a few weeks but had a little blood in it on Thursday so feeling very confused! Didn't want to ring midwife and waste her time, not overly worried but would just like to know what the hell is going on!! 

Anyone? 

xx


----------



## RainbowYellow

just to let you know i had a baby boy on 4th march, he was 8lb 8.5oz and was born via section.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats rainbow yellow!! :dance:

I've been having contractions for the last 6 hours, they started at 10 mins apart now just under 4, lasting bout a minute, getting more and more painful and my lots of clear watery discharge is now very bloody. things are getting very painful. And feeling sick too :( waiting for things to speed up to 3 mins then will get checked by my midwife, if things progress (i can't see them not to be honest lol) i will be getting RWhite to update for me. xxxx


----------



## mummypeanut

o0o congrats yellow rainbow and fantastic news miss muffet. I hope things escalate for you and you have a smooth speedy labor.

I had a hopeful morning but I dont think its going anywhere which is upsetting. I'm still loosing my plug and still feeling like i have type period cramps but no contractions.

*grumbles*


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummypeanut said:


> o0o congrats yellow rainbow and fantastic news miss muffet. I hope things escalate for you and you have a smooth speedy labor.
> 
> I had a hopeful morning but I dont think its going anywhere which is upsetting. I'm still loosing my plug and still feeling like i have type period cramps but no contractions.
> 
> *grumbles*

i started losing my plug on friday, and have had period pains since then, they turned into contractions at 12.20 last night/this morning. the last couple hours its been heeeaappss of show! I hope things start for you soon!!!

I just walked to the toilet and back and just from that made them speed up more. (and double over in pain more :( i dont know what to do, should i walk round heaps to speed them up? or should i sit/lie down and let them go at their own pace? i'm home alone, i sent OH to work, now i feel lost and scared :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

karrierbag, it sounds like your body could be preparing itself but labour could be awhile off yet, at least your getting some signs though

i was lying on my side for 2hrs this afternoon watching a movie and got a few painful BH and ive had killer back ache but thats probably from overdoing it this morning in my cleaning fit, ah well going to have a clary sage bath tonight and hope that does something,


----------



## JessiHD

MiissMuffet said:


> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> o0o congrats yellow rainbow and fantastic news miss muffet. I hope things escalate for you and you have a smooth speedy labor.
> 
> I had a hopeful morning but I dont think its going anywhere which is upsetting. I'm still loosing my plug and still feeling like i have type period cramps but no contractions.
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> i started losing my plug on friday, and have had period pains since then, they turned into contractions at 12.20 last night/this morning. the last couple hours its been heeeaappss of show! I hope things start for you soon!!!
> 
> I just walked to the toilet and back and just from that made them speed up more. (and double over in pain more :( i dont know what to do, should i walk round heaps to speed them up? or should i sit/lie down and let them go at their own pace? i'm home alone, i sent OH to work, now i feel lost and scared :cry:Click to expand...

Oh MM get OH to come home, you don't want to feel like that. Have you got a birthing ball to sit on if walking is too painful? I think it's best to try and keep your feet below your hips so your baby doesn't have to fight its way out. You don't want your labour to stall.


----------



## MiissMuffet

JessiHD said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> o0o congrats yellow rainbow and fantastic news miss muffet. I hope things escalate for you and you have a smooth speedy labor.
> 
> I had a hopeful morning but I dont think its going anywhere which is upsetting. I'm still loosing my plug and still feeling like i have type period cramps but no contractions.
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> i started losing my plug on friday, and have had period pains since then, they turned into contractions at 12.20 last night/this morning. the last couple hours its been heeeaappss of show! I hope things start for you soon!!!
> 
> I just walked to the toilet and back and just from that made them speed up more. (and double over in pain more :( i dont know what to do, should i walk round heaps to speed them up? or should i sit/lie down and let them go at their own pace? i'm home alone, i sent OH to work, now i feel lost and scared :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh MM get OH to come home, you don't want to feel like that. Have you got a birthing ball to sit on if walking is too painful? I think it's best to try and keep your feet below your hips so your baby doesn't have to fight its way out. You don't want your labour to stall.Click to expand...

no i dont have 1 i been pacing the living room but my feet are sore now and my back and hips. we have a beachball but i'm afraid it may pop! :shock:


----------



## mummypeanut

MM I agree with lynikins. If you have a birthing ball that would be a fab option. You can lean over it kneeling on the floor or gently bounce up and down. You want to keep baby in a good position and lying down is likely to move him/her around and slow things down.

Give your other half a ring and get him to come home. Try not to be frigtened hun, youre in control! xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

Andi if i were you going from my experience then just go about doing what you can do dont try and force things to speed up caus you dont want to wear yourself out, if you can then eat something and make sure you keep up your fluids and keep going to the loo caus the last thing you need is a full bladder later on, Call your MW and talk to her she will be able to tell from listening to you through some contractions if she wants to see you, then you will know if you should call your OH home, or you could see if you could find a friend to come sit with you , 
I was labouring at home watching chick flicks on dvd boucing and rocking on my ball with ds and i intend to do the same this time


----------



## mummypeanut

MiissMuffet said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> o0o congrats yellow rainbow and fantastic news miss muffet. I hope things escalate for you and you have a smooth speedy labor.
> 
> I had a hopeful morning but I dont think its going anywhere which is upsetting. I'm still loosing my plug and still feeling like i have type period cramps but no contractions.
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> i started losing my plug on friday, and have had period pains since then, they turned into contractions at 12.20 last night/this morning. the last couple hours its been heeeaappss of show! I hope things start for you soon!!!
> 
> I just walked to the toilet and back and just from that made them speed up more. (and double over in pain more :( i dont know what to do, should i walk round heaps to speed them up? or should i sit/lie down and let them go at their own pace? i'm home alone, i sent OH to work, now i feel lost and scared :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh MM get OH to come home, you don't want to feel like that. Have you got a birthing ball to sit on if walking is too painful? I think it's best to try and keep your feet below your hips so your baby doesn't have to fight its way out. You don't want your labour to stall.Click to expand...
> 
> no i dont have 1 i been pacing the living room but my feet are sore now and my back and hips. we have a beachball but i'm afraid it may pop! :shock:Click to expand...

All you need is something thats a good height for you to lean forward onto....is your sofa heigh enough?? pile some pillows on the floor....or lean onto the back of a dining chair (sit on it backwards).....test out some stuff about the house until u find something that is the right height and comfy


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanku! 
yea i'm not bothering walking anymore i'm just sitting on a chair leaning foward and kinda rocking, i'm too tired to walk and they are getting closer without me trying to speed things up. i'm really hungry so i had some toast, not much of an appetite but i ate it. they are closer to 3 minutes now might call my midwife soon, i'm time then for another half hour then i'll call her. it'll be 8am then so atleast i wont have to wake her up lol


----------



## lynnikins

dont worry about waking her hun your in labour


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh yea i know just saying "atleast" i won't have to lol she will be up now. i'm abit of a mess i'm crying i'm scared :cry: i would be even worse if i didnt have u to talk to, OH is going to come home soon. they are at 3 minutes now, the last few have been 2 minutes apart, but some last just over a minute and some last just under. this is terrible. now its here i'm, shitting myself!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

have you double checked your hospital bag hun, got magazines and snacks etc.. camera and batteries?


----------



## MiissMuffet

just been trying to do that, but my mind is so foggy i cant think. dont have any snacks though, i have OHs card here so will send him to the shop quickly when he gets home. what do u suggest? muesli bars? i cant think of anything else


----------



## lynnikins

moro bars and lucozade or powerade whichever you prefer, some snacks for your OH,


----------



## MiissMuffet

might make myself have some ricebubbles with fruit and a strong coffee while i wait for him. sorry it take me long to reply i stop when i get a contraction. never thought id be sitting here like this hanging off my laptop lol!!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March

Updated. Congratulations RainbowYellow - hope you're recovering well. 

Good luck with everything MM- so exciting that you'll get to meet Ella soon! :hugs:


----------



## mummypeanut

Everyone says jelly beans are good - maybe get him to get a pack or two of those! 

Breathe hun, your body knows what it is doing - youre gonna be fine! :thumbup: Just think, tomorrow it will all be over and you will meet your little one. Temporary pain for long term gain. Hang in there!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

owww :cry: OH is nearly home thank goodness.


----------



## enola

Oooh good luck MM!!! And HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY everyone here! Even if we have yet to meet them face to face, we're all mummies already and now always will be :hug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Midwife has just been, I am in labour and she will be here today!!! Just a quick update- as i can no longer tolerate the pain much :cry:
RWhite wsill update u! 
x


----------



## girl friday

:dust: 

Hope things go smoothly and quickly from now on! Can't wait for updates!

x


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> 
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March

Congrats to PB&J!


----------



## FitzBaby

oh good luck MM! Can't believe all the March babies...and happy Mother's Day to all in the UK!


----------



## mummypeanut

thanks cocoa for keeping track!!!

I cant wait for that ticker to make it to 100.

My contractions are too irregular to be going anywhere, very annoying!! Good luck to MM and anyone else who is about to pop!!

xx


----------



## lynnikins

well the clary sage bath relaxed me but nothing else although baby has been making alot of very painful movements just like last night im hoping though that my cervix ends up down and facing outwards under the babys head rather than stuck behind it, who knows i really hope im not still waiting for contractions to start or even for BH in the morning, baby is moving down though im getting lots of stabbing pains in my cervix and baby seems to be reacting to having its head get stuck further into my pelvis caus its feet are going mad.


----------



## lynnikins

Mrs-N has had her baby, i dont know if she was on our list but she was definatly due in March her thread is 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/292760-think-im-labour.html


----------



## tiger

Well now i know how some of the lovebugs felt :( a couple of april babies have been born i think n here i am 1 week overdue :hissy:
Sweep in 5 hrs so im hoping it works!


----------



## rwhite

Good morning everyone!! I'm so excited that Andi (MM) has gone in to labour :dance: :happydance: :dance: She texted me this morning when I was on my way to midwife. Good luck hunni!! :yipee: You're gonna do great. And as she's said, I will keep people updated as she texts me :thumbup:

Congrats to the further new mummies :D It's always exciting seeing babies born, but now that it's the people I've been talking to it's even better!

And good luck for your sweep today Tiger! I wonder how DM2 is getting on...hope she's holding her little man by now and giving him a good telling off :haha:


----------



## tiger

lol thanks :hugs: 
i was wondering about DM2 aswell. Shes probably too busy staring at him to yell at him yet, give him a few days to settle lol ....
Not sure how much internet credit i have, n my phone internet seems to have died in the bum this morning ( arent iphones great ? not...) so if i dont get on here tonight that could be why, or i could be having my baby (i wish lol )


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> lol thanks :hugs:
> i was wondering about DM2 aswell. Shes probably too busy staring at him to yell at him yet, give him a few days to settle lol ....
> Not sure how much internet credit i have, n my phone internet seems to have died in the bum this morning ( arent iphones great ? not...) so if i dont get on here tonight that could be why, or i could be having my baby (i wish lol )

Bet you he'll be here after your sweep!!! :D Can't wait to hear your update


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck Tiger!! Hope the sweep works, cant wait to hear an update!


----------



## rwhite

Found Mrs-N's birth story :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/293333-announcing-birth-benjamin.html


----------



## lynnikins

hope the sweep works tiger, 
i was hoping to find an update about MM coming back on here,


----------



## tiger

Rwhite started a thread continuing on from MM's, so all the updates will be in that i think. 
Poor thing though, she seemed in so much pain n shes only 2cm! I hope it speeds up for her! 
N thanks, praying that it works lol. I cant even update with a text buddy or anything lol there is no-one else from Australia on here! lol


----------



## lynnikins

have you shown ur OH how to update for you?
i only sorted out a text buddy last week and not yet exchanged numbers with her lol but i'll probably spend 75% of my labour sitting right here boucing on my birth ball anyway


----------



## tiger

My OH?


----------



## tiger

woops posted too early... was meant to say
my OH? computer? thats like me trying to fix a car lol 
Hes not very computer literate n he doesnt really understand why im on here all the time talking about babies n being pregnant lol


----------



## lynnikins

Other Half, the baby's Father ?


----------



## lynnikins

lol some guys arent i guess, oh well we will have to just keep you as long as you can stay then wait paitently and hope you find a way to update us when baby arrives


----------



## tiger

yep pretty much lol, i cant wait to see who has had there bubs after i get back from hospital when the times comes! its so exciting.


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> 
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> 
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> 
> Congrats Mrs-N!
> 
> Hope I can update DM2 and MM on the list tomorrow/today. Can't sleep with this back ache. GrrrrClick to expand...


----------



## rwhite

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tts-contractions-pain-thread.html#post4721004

Here's the thread for Andi's updates - just updated again girls x

C'monnnn MM, you can do it! :bunny:


----------



## lynnikins

coccoa i hope you can get some relief and get some sleep, im off for another attempt at sleep myself now after the second lot of painkillers seem to have kicked in and they are making me drowzy , either that or the fact its after 4 am


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> coccoa i hope you can get some relief and get some sleep, im off for another attempt at sleep myself now after the second lot of painkillers seem to have kicked in and they are making me drowzy , either that or the fact its after 4 am

I'd say it's probably a mixture of both :haha:
Happy due date by the way :hugs: xx


----------



## mummydee

Morning girls!!


Tiger - good luck with your sweep babe!

Any news on DM2?

Soooo excited that MM is in labour! Come on Andi you can do it hon!!!! :dance:

Lynnikins how is your backache?!

Congrats to all the new mummies!


Thought my body was having a major clear out last night and was having tightenings all evening, but they eased off overnight again!


----------



## KarrierBag

Good luck with sweep tiger!!!

Hope everythisng is ok with MM, just off to read the updates :D

xx


----------



## mummypeanut

had another false start last night which is frustrating. Im off to prenatal yoga this morning to try and get things going again and the midwife is coming at 5 to see whats going on. Fingers crossed she says there has been some movement!

Good luck MM and tiger. I hope you have positive happy days with lovely outcomes! 

xx


----------



## lynnikins

I had a rough night if anyone wants to check i was sitting here posting under 5 hours ago and since its nearly 9am then that means i was up in the middle of the night

Mummydee, thanks my backache went away with the bath, unfortunatly it didnt do the same for my earache so going to call the doctors to see if i can get an appointment else i'll be trying to find someone to watch ds so i can go to A&E to see what the problem is


----------



## CocoaOne

Linnikins- hope you get your earache sorted, such a horrible pain :-(

Dee- still no sign of baby? I'm sure he's going to come soon, he's just teasing you!

I finally got some relief for my backache with a hot water bottle. I wouldn't mind so much if they backache was early stages or doing something to my cervix- but it's just normal constant backache. Poo! 

Hoping for good news from MM & DM2 today!


----------



## tiger

Well i came in for a sweep, n I'm still in hospital with bp of 156/95 n protein in my urine grrrrr waiting for bloods to come back too


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh no tiger! Maybe they'll induce you to be on the safe side?


----------



## lynnikins

i hope all is ok, at least they have you where they need you so can induce you asap if they need it


----------



## starbucks101

Morning all! 

Hope all is ok Tiger!! 

Wonder how DM2 is getting on! 

I have come to the conclusion that baby will not arrive before my induction is due on friday! so only 4 sleeps << haha whats that?! lol to go! Im so looking forward to actually being able to sleep between feeds rather than laying in one position in agony from SPD! 

Friday is a good day for me to be induced anyway, It maximises the time Scott has got at home with me and Baby as he gets the extra weekend at home with us! 

Is anyone else getting really hungry? Im fat anyway which doesnt help, but the last few days im so hungry all the time, I darent eat to much or im going to end up trying to give birth to an 18lb baby or something!


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Linnikins- hope you get your earache sorted, such a horrible pain :-(
> 
> *Dee- still no sign of baby? I'm sure he's going to come soon, he's just teasing you!*
> 
> I finally got some relief for my backache with a hot water bottle. I wouldn't mind so much if they backache was early stages or doing something to my cervix- but it's just normal constant backache. Poo!
> 
> Hoping for good news from MM & DM2 today!


Hahah sadly no - after thinking for ages he is going to be early, and everyone else saying it (on my baby sweepstake the latest anyone has put he is going to come is 2nd April and only 5 people think he will arrive after his due date - out of 45 people!) he is probably going to be a little toerag and come on like April the 6th or something (FILs bday! :dohh: ) - I can just SEE it happening!

Glad you managed to find something to ease your bad back. Ive found sitting facing the back of the chair when I am on the laptop really helps mine!


----------



## mummydee

starbucks101 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Is anyone else getting really hungry? Im fat anyway which doesnt help, but the last few days im so hungry all the time, I darent eat to much or im going to end up trying to give birth to an 18lb baby or something!


Meeeee! Honestly I feel like I have been constantly starving all the time! I eat something filling and less than 2 hours later I am hungry again! I've actually put some weight on this week which is the first time since I have been pregnant!


----------



## CocoaOne

I've been constantly hungry for ummmm...... about 38 weeks now :blush: I've put on about 3 stone already but only just started getting a few stretchies, so I'm thinking myself quite lucky. She can come now to minimise the damage if she likes :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

dee i say you can have the first april fools baby,


----------



## Erised

Congrats to all the new mummies and their lovely babies! 
Can't wait to hear an update on DueMarch2nd, fingers crossed all went well yesterday and that she got to meet her little one by now. I'm sure she's completely in love and has forgiven him for keeping her waiting so long. 

Glad things are finally pushing through for MiissMuffet as well, another little girl to add to the list soon! =D


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Another March lamb is here!!!!! Delighted to announce the arrival of my little boy, George, who arrived on Saturday 13th March, one week late. Rather traumatic labour and delivery resulting in me needing a blood transfusion and feel as though Ive gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson but he is an angel and was worth it all, just absolutely perfect.

Good luck to everyone due/overdue. DM2 must be with her little one soon, hopefully?


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats Emma! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lynnikins

well i did it, first time in weeks i took ds out for something other than a doctors or mw appointment, without DH in tow, we walked down to the local playground i always knew it was there but we had never gone so i didnt know what the facilitys were like but now i do and will definatly be making more use of it soon as DS loved it, we stopped and got chicken and chips for lunch on the way home too, 
my spd is sore now and one of my ankles is swollen but it was worth it DS is sleeping like a charm and taking him out made me realise how pale we both are after spending the winter indoors


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Emma!

Hope everyone is doing well who is in labour!

I posted my birth story and some pics in the announcement section if anyone is interested!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> 
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> 
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March

Congratulations Emma! :flower:


----------



## mummydee

congrats Emma!


----------



## greenlady

Wow congrats to all the new mummies!! Hopefully we'll have an update here from DM2 and MM soon ...


----------



## xLaurax

Hello ladies, 

Chloe Mae Stannard was born via planned c-section this morning at 10.05 am weighing 6lb 14oz's although we are asking for it tobe done againas we're not convinced it's correct. She is tiny all her tiny baby clothes are too big for. But she is utterly gorgeous and we're all so in love with her, ollie too bless him. She's a pro breast feeder too :)

I'll post some pics when I'm home which will hopefully be tomorrow all being well!

Congratulations to all the other mummys who have given birth and I hope DM2 has had her LO!! Xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

ladies heres something to keep this fun
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/293823-march-mummies-one-born-every-min-literally.html
Come play along,


----------



## starbucks101

Oh!! Congrats Laura!! 

Cant wait to see some pics! x


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Emma and Laura (and all new mummies!)

I am sure I'm getting some tightening in my sides and across my bump this evening, but it probably is wishful thinking!

I am getting sick of the phone calls and texts now and I'm not even due yet! Twice a day, every day I get a phone call from my mum asking if I have had any twinges and every time DH speaks to his mum she says "you will tell me as soon as anything happens won't you?"

We've said we will tell them when I am in hospital and know that I am actually in labour and our LO is on his way! As such, they don't know I have felt the odd twinge tonight!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> 
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> 
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> 
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> 
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March

Congrats Laura


----------



## rwhite

Guess who's had her baby???!!! :dance:

Well done Andi sweetie! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tts-contractions-pain-thread.html#post4721004


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March

Congrats Andi!! :flower:


----------



## mummydee

FABULOUS news about baby Ella's arrival! well done Andi!!! xx


----------



## rwhite

Congrats to all the new mummies :D :hugs: So proud of you all!

Hope mine decides to make his appearance sometime soon! It's my due date here tomorrow, and I haven't really had any signs that he's ready to come out and meet us!! 
I'm having a tricky time sitting up now, as even though midwife said yesterday that he's very low down, his bum is sticking straight up into my ribs...wonder if he's going to be a tall one? :shrug: Then again, I'm 5'5 and OH is 5'6 so genetically I don't know if that's possible? Tallness doesn't quite run in either family either. Maybe he's a trend setter :rofl:

Anybody else feeling crammed full of baby? It's really uncomfortable on the ribs!! :wacko:

I can't wait til I can meet the cheeky little man who's causing all this :haha:
x


----------



## enola

Aww rwhite I feel your pain, I reckon our little one is looooong too as he is engaged but still manages to bunch up in my ribs, and I'm 5'7.5'' with a long torso!!! :haha:
Thanks so much for keeping us updated on Andi, sending her our warmest congratulations, sounds like she did brilliantly :flower:

I am in a foul mood this evening, it's as if a storm cloud has passed over my usual light-hearted-ness :cry: I'm just inconsolable by poor dh... I have a horrid feeling that our little man is NEVER going to come out, or we will somehow never get to meet him, and everyone else will be loving their babies :( I'm basically just being silly and need to pull myself together, but does anyone else have moments where they are literally SICK of waiting? And this is coming from someone who hasn't even reached her DD yet, so please please know you have my UTTER sympathies if you are there or past as I literally cannot imagine how annoying it must be :hug:
:hugs: to all!


----------



## rwhite

enola said:


> Aww rwhite I feel your pain, I reckon our little one is looooong too as he is engaged but still manages to bunch up in my ribs, and I'm 5'7.5'' with a long torso!!! :haha:
> Thanks so much for keeping us updated on Andi, sending her our warmest congratulations, sounds like she did brilliantly :flower:
> 
> I am in a foul mood this evening, it's as if a storm cloud has passed over my usual light-hearted-ness :cry: I'm just inconsolable by poor dh... I have a horrid feeling that our little man is NEVER going to come out, or we will somehow never get to meet him, and everyone else will be loving their babies :( I'm basically just being silly and need to pull myself together, but does anyone else have moments where they are literally SICK of waiting? And this is coming from someone who hasn't even reached her DD yet, so please please know you have my UTTER sympathies if you are there or past as I literally cannot imagine how annoying it must be :hug:
> :hugs: to all!

No problem, glad to update everybody :) I'm so excited for her still! Though I really thought she would've had her a couple of weeks back now after all those stops and starts :haha:

:hugs: :hugs: Big hugs sweetie :( I definitely know the feeling. I have been sick of waiting too. Going to my midwife yesterday actually really helped, as she said to come back at see her on the 22nd and she will induce with acupuncture and give me a sweep, but she doesn't think I will make it to that appointment. It was nice to hear that, and made me feel positive. At least if I go over my due date (tomorrow, so yes of course I will! :rofl:) I will hopefully only be waiting a few days after that if my midwife is correct.

If it's any consolation I think you'll have your LO before I have mine!! :kiss: We're due close together enough as it is, it really wouldn't surprise me!

At least we only have two more weeks absolute max until we will be holding our babies, no matter how many other LOs are born in the mean time :flower: And the way time's been passing lately, it will be here before we know it. We'll be in labour and wishing we weren't!! I know Andi said she was wishing it away again :haha: Must be scary when the time actually comes

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I saw a friend and her 8 week old baby today and it's made me really want our LO to arrive soon! I can't wait to be a mummy- even with the crying and whinging that the baby was doing! Felt so nice to comfort and cuddle her- usually I'm not too fussed by other people's kids (different with my nieces and nephews though!)

Still slogging on with the RLT and EPO. Haven't spent enough time on my birthing ball though. LO has been shifting around loads recently so it wouldn't surprise me if she's disengaged when I go for MW appt on Wednesday. Humpf!


----------



## lynnikins

well i went to a&e tonight and have an ear infection with a slight rupture of my eardrum so on antibiotics for it which should solve the abcess problem too and hopefully after a couple of days on antibotics then my body will have recovered enough to think its healthy enough to go into labour which would be lovely,


----------



## rwhite

CocoaOne said:


> I saw a friend and her 8 week old baby today and it's made me really want our LO to arrive soon! I can't wait to be a mummy- even with the crying and whinging that the baby was doing! Felt so nice to comfort and cuddle her- usually I'm not too fussed by other people's kids (different with my nieces and nephews though!)
> 
> Still slogging on with the RLT and EPO. Haven't spent enough time on my birthing ball though. LO has been shifting around loads recently so it wouldn't surprise me if she's disengaged when I go for MW appt on Wednesday. Humpf!

Have you got stairs at your house/near your house hun? Apparently going up and down stairs is great for helping baby descend in to the pelvis. And personally I think I'd find it easier and more interesting using stairs than bouncing on a ball - just because you have a goal if that makes sense - getting to one end of the stairs! :kiss:

Awh 8 week old babies are just gorgeous, and I don't blame you for feeling clucky over her, it's only natural! You're so close to having your LO and your hormones will be in overdrive! I'm pathetic, I get sappy over most peoples little kids (provided they're well behaved :rofl:).

xx


----------



## tiger

Congrats Andi!!!!!!! Cant wait to see pics !! 
Well im still here obviously much to my dissapointment. :hissy: went in to get a sweep n my bp was waaayy too high so she did all the examinations, checked again, still too high, did the sweep, apparently i was favourable (now help me out what this means) im 3.5cm dilated, cervix is 2cm long (how long is it meant to be?? :shrug: ), very soft, n -3 (what does -3 mean???) ive never heard about that before?? btw, sweep was in no way painful AT ALL, wasnt even that uncomfortable. 
Anyway she checked bp again, still high, so did a wee, they found quite a bit of protein, so off to the unit i go... was there for 6 hrs n bp still remained high at about 148/93 most of the time, was watching the nurses fight over me lol.. one wanted to induce me straight away, n the other (the managing doctor), basically said "she could have him any day now, shes a week overdue so there isnt really a point in inducing her when it could happen naturally tomorrow" !!! what an attitude!!!!!! theyve told me i have pre-eclampsia but arent going to do anything! say what? 
apart from that got home, had HORRBILE period cramping throughout the night, n this is where i need ur opinions ladies... about 1am i woke n rolled over n some watery fluid leaked out, i sat up n a little more trickled out, got up to go to the loo n a tiny bit ran down my legs, i fixed myself up, put on a pad n went back to bed, it was not wee, i didnt check what colour or anything :dohh: n this morning ive had ALOT of watery discharge but no more has run down my legs or anything? if i ring the hospital they will ask me to come in (its an hour away) to see if its my waters, n my mum has said she will take me as OH is at work but i dont want to be ahassle n drive all the way in there n sit there for hours to be told its just discharge n to go home!! what do i do??? :cry:


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> well i went to a&e tonight and have an ear infection with a slight rupture of my eardrum so on antibiotics for it which should solve the abcess problem too and hopefully after a couple of days on antibotics then my body will have recovered enough to think its healthy enough to go into labour which would be lovely,

Maybe bubs is waiting until you're a perfect picture of health so you can concentrate all your energies on them :thumbup: At least it will be easier tending to a newborn if you're feeling well again :hugs: x

I'm so sure you're having a girl...not sure why, I just have an inkling. I was right about Emskins and Essence, so maybe I'm on to something! :rofl:

What does everybody else think Lynn is going to have? :flower: I love team yellowers...:haha: Just because I'd never have the patience or self control myself to stick to team yellow myself, but I love surprises! Doesn't make much sense does it :shrug: x


----------



## starbucks101

hehe, ive been looking at em's baby photos and getting all mushy! other peoples kids dont bother me too much either! 

I now want baby to stay put untill friday! althought if she can start coming thursday night that wouldnt be too bad... 

Were booked in for induction on friday am so it means OH get friday off (day1) the weekend, mon - fri (days 2-6) weekend, mon - thurs (days 7-10) Then the friday as a bank hol, weekend, Monday bank hol! Which means he will get 18 days at home instead of just 2 working weeks! :woop: 

So please stay baby untill thursday after 5.30pm! 

Really pleased for MM bless her! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## starbucks101

hehe, ive been looking at em's baby photos and getting all mushy! other peoples kids dont bother me too much either! 

I now want baby to stay put untill friday! althought if she can start coming thursday night that wouldnt be too bad... 

Were booked in for induction on friday am so it means OH get friday off (day1) the weekend, mon - fri (days 2-6) weekend, mon - thurs (days 7-10) Then the friday as a bank hol, weekend, Monday bank hol! Which means he will get 18 days at home instead of just 2 working weeks! :woop: 

So please stay baby untill thursday after 5.30pm! 

Really pleased for MM bless her! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## mummypeanut

Having more contractions again tonight. That makes it 3 evenings running now and its getting a bit old. LO really needs to decide to make a commitment to making a move!

Lost more show this morning and again this evening, contractions r back to 7 mins apart again but im not counting my chickens till theyre hatched, or my babies til theyre born ;0)

good luck to anyone niggling like me!


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to MissMuffet that's great news! Anyone got an update from DM2?

Tiger - sounds like waters to me but I don't know, and you're already 3.5 cm dilated surely that's a good start? I think the -3 is about how far the baby is engaged and I THINK but don't quote me that -3 is fully engaged? So it all sounds promising, Maybe the midwife that didn't want to induce thought it was imminent and didn't want to make it happen unaturally when its about to happen naturally..?

Rwhite - guess me! I'm team yellow too. I have about 50/50 predictions and have no clue myself. I think lynnikins is having a girl too :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like it could be waters tiger but if you dont want to risk the trip then just wear a pad if it fills within an hour then its your waters if you lay down then sit up or get up and you leak more its waters, 

your only a week off being induced anyway hun so probably why they wont induced you even with the PE but it sounds like your PE is managable anyway. from your examination results i would say either 2 or 3 5ths of your babys head is in your pelvis 0 station is fully engaged, your Cervix needs to be 0mm thick to be fully effaced and dilated basicly so you have some effacing (thinning out ) to do yet but being 3.5 dilated is a good thing it means the opening of your cervix is getting wider, and it being soft is good too, 
lots of being upright for you missy if you want your cervix to start effacing you need babys weight on it,

hth


----------



## CocoaOne

Rwhite - stairs are a good idea. I get so puffed out by just going up them once though :haha:

Tiger- I'd call. If it's your waters (sounds like it!) then they'll probably induce you after 24 hours without any other action anyway, especially if they think you've got preeclampsia. And 3.5cm dilated?! My MW said you're in established labour at 3cm (but have to be having contractions too) - but that means you'll only have to dilate another 6.5cm before LO arrives! Woo!


----------



## lynnikins

my OH thinks its a boy and i have no idea but i know that if its a girl we will need to go shopping for baby clothes quick sharp as i have nothing pink in the house


----------



## rwhite

greenlady said:


> Congrats to MissMuffet that's great news! Anyone got an update from DM2?
> 
> Tiger - sounds like waters to me but I don't know, and you're already 3.5 cm dilated surely that's a good start? I think the -3 is about how far the baby is engaged and I THINK but don't quote me that -3 is fully engaged? So it all sounds promising, Maybe the midwife that didn't want to induce thought it was imminent and didn't want to make it happen unaturally when its about to happen naturally..?
> 
> Rwhite - *guess me!* I'm team yellow too. I have about 50/50 predictions and have no clue myself. I think lynnikins is having a girl too :thumbup:

I think :blue: x :) What other guesses have you had? :hugs:


----------



## greenlady

rwhite said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to MissMuffet that's great news! Anyone got an update from DM2?
> 
> Tiger - sounds like waters to me but I don't know, and you're already 3.5 cm dilated surely that's a good start? I think the -3 is about how far the baby is engaged and I THINK but don't quote me that -3 is fully engaged? So it all sounds promising, Maybe the midwife that didn't want to induce thought it was imminent and didn't want to make it happen unaturally when its about to happen naturally..?
> 
> Rwhite - *guess me!* I'm team yellow too. I have about 50/50 predictions and have no clue myself. I think lynnikins is having a girl too :thumbup:
> 
> I think :blue: x :) What other guesses have you had? :hugs:Click to expand...

I thought it was a boy for a while, then I thought girl. Now i'm just not sure. All the old wives tales I'm seriously half the time boy half the time girl. Half of people I know think boy the other half think girl. I've had a few blue guess in the team yellow thread, so maybe..? It's going to really be amazing to finally find out who my little one is :happydance:


----------



## mummydee

I think Lynn is having a blue bump this time :)

Great news about being favourable Tiger! Hope this is it for you now!

RWhite - very uncomfortable here too... bubby is sitting very very low and having a lot of sharp pains in my la-la and pelvis, but ribs still feel squished too! I have a short body though as only 5ft2 so maybe thats why!

Thought I would share my uber-low bump pic!
https://i44.tinypic.com/v4b3tf.jpg


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> I think Lynn is having a blue bump this time :)
> 
> Great news about being favourable Tiger! Hope this is it for you now!
> 
> RWhite - very uncomfortable here too... bubby is sitting very very low and having a lot of sharp pains in my la-la and pelvis, but ribs still feel squished too! I have a short body though as only 5ft2 so maybe thats why!
> 
> Thought I would share my uber-low bump pic!
> https://i44.tinypic.com/v4b3tf.jpg

:shock: Looks like he's going to fall off :hugs: You must be very uncomfy xx


----------



## tiger

Well no such luck it being my waters :cry: they said its some funny named discharge that you can get when getting contractions. woohoo lucky me ..... 
i know how DM2 felt now :( im 8 days over :hissy:
ive been having HORRIBLE n really PAINFUL cramping for an hr n a half but they rnt really that regular so no point bothering when its just gunna be another false alarm. 
Ive just put my 41week 1 day bump pic up in ' your bumps' if anyone is interested. I feel like a beached whale :( 
Might go to the shops tomorrow to take my mind off things.


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Well no such luck it being my waters :cry: they said its some funny named discharge that you can get when getting contractions. woohoo lucky me .....
> i know how DM2 felt now :( im 8 days over :hissy:
> ive been having HORRIBLE n really PAINFUL cramping for an hr n a half but they rnt really that regular so no point bothering when its just gunna be another false alarm.
> Ive just put my 41week 1 day bump pic up in ' your bumps' if anyone is interested. I feel like a beached whale :(
> Might go to the shops tomorrow to take my mind off things.

But you know what that means...at least you're getting contractions!! :dance: Yay! :) So bring on the discharge, right? 
And remember, not everybody's labour contractions are regular.

Saw your bump on facebook, you look great! Really gorgeous bump you've got there...and it won't be a bump for much longer, it'll be a big fat baba :haha:

x I reckon go buy yourself some post preg clothes tomorrow so that you feel fab after the birth :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

happy due date rwhite, 
woke up this morning after sleeping on my left side and the left side of my face is sore caus of my teeth so i hope the anitbiotics will work on that infection as well as on my ear infection. So happy that DH is doing a half day today caus it means he will be home a bit this afternoon so i can get some sleep since i was up a bit overnight, and it will mean he can do the dishes and some cleaning around here for a change since the only thing hes done in a week is vaccum once lol,


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee- your bump looks like it's clinging on by it's fingernails! How much lower can he get?! I give him another week maximum. 

Rwhite - happy due day!

Tiger - Good news that you're having contractions! Sounds like things should really kick off in the next day (or two at the most?)

Lynnikins - sorry to hear you're still suffering :hugs: 

I'm all good, slept well last night and feeling pretty well, I'm sure this LO is planning on setting up camp in my uterus for another few months! I've been upping the RLT in the hope that I'll get some BHs that will get me excited! Lol


----------



## mummypeanut

wow look at that bump pic!!! I completely agree with cocoa, it looks like its hanging on by its fingertips! Hopefully something will start for you soon xx


----------



## mummypeanut

tiger said:


> Well no such luck it being my waters :cry: they said its some funny named discharge that you can get when getting contractions. woohoo lucky me .....
> i know how DM2 felt now :( im 8 days over :hissy:
> ive been having HORRIBLE n really PAINFUL cramping for an hr n a half but they rnt really that regular so no point bothering when its just gunna be another false alarm.
> Ive just put my 41week 1 day bump pic up in ' your bumps' if anyone is interested. I feel like a beached whale :(
> Might go to the shops tomorrow to take my mind off things.

Good luck, fingers crossed it kicks in for you!! I feel like im living in a holding pattern, I'm sure you do too!


----------



## lynnikins

lol im sick of swallowing pills every morning, this morning its been 5x RLT, 2x EPO, 1 Antibiotics, 2x Cocodamol, and now i need to eat else the RLT are going to disolve and make me burpy which isnt good for my ear lol, im just all glam at the moment, hair pulled back with vicks rubbed into my chest and clary sage rubbed into my tummy sitting here in pjs and socks, trying to get the sleep out of my eyes, my poor OH, he was such a star last night , got home and helped me finish packing my hospital bag and loaded DS into the car took me to a&e then took DS to the supermarket with him and did the shopping for the week then came back and waited for me then drove me to a late night pharmacy to get my Antibiotics and when we got home put DS in bed for me and made me a cuppa and something to eat for dinner, then he was up and left at half 7 this morning to get to work and will be going to the gym to do his training and then the coucil later,


----------



## lynnikins

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs015.snc3/12302_10150136696840123_663595122_11327643_3237486_n.jpg

Just had to share this photo of DS


----------



## mummydee

Lynnikins - sorry to hear you are still so unwell hon - hope DH pulls his finger out for you! how cute is your DS!

RWhite - happy due date hon! hope you arent kept waiting too much longer!

Tiger - sending you masses of laour vibes!

Cocoa - glad you slept well hon! the RLT is really aggravating my heartburn now :(


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Dee- your bump looks like it's clinging on by it's fingernails! How much lower can he get?! I give him another week maximum.


I know right! I compared it to the week before's and its such a massive difference! seeing the consultant tomorrow so will be interested to see what he says about it all!


----------



## lynnikins

admitedly DH has been very good the last 24 hours or so when he hasnt been at work, i just want replacement body parts lol so i can get rid of the ones causing me problems and just get on with life


----------



## lynnikins

mummydee said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> Dee- your bump looks like it's clinging on by it's fingernails! How much lower can he get?! I give him another week maximum.
> 
> 
> I know right! I compared it to the week before's and its such a massive difference! seeing the consultant tomorrow so will be interested to see what he says about it all!Click to expand...

yeah that bump is low , mines really dropped today too, i can feel clear air under my boobs if i lift my arms


----------



## enola

:hugs: Lynnikins 
Really hope your ear feels better soon...your son is GORGEOUS so super cute, aww he is going to have a looker of a sibling too, soon :flower:

Haha my husband was laughing at how low bump is now, I might try to take a picture. I have a weird sense something might 'happen' today...kinda don't want to have this 'sense' though because if it doesn't I will have gotten my hopes up.

This morning I had a show, though! Or part of one...I don't know, it was rather noticeable, though! Got lots of good old shooting pains so MAYBE something could happen.

I'm in a much better mood today because of at least some progress there, plus I have free food in the form of a sample Graze box which I am presently munching my way through mmmm nomnomnom! 
Really struggling to sleep these days, especially on my left hand side which seems to ache from being slept on too much?! :shrug: 

Sending lots and lots of labour dust to all due/nearly due and especially to those overdue :dust:


----------



## lynnikins

im feeling a little brighter, DH will be on his way home in a few min so hopefully i'll get my nap


----------



## Jade2933

I had my baby girl last night at 7.37pm weighing 8lb 13 oz!! Her name is Amelia grace.


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March

Congrats to Star.86! :flower:
Congrats Jade!! :flower:


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Jade!


----------



## starbucks101

Congrats Jade!! So many babies! I wonder what number mine will be? 3 days to go!!


----------



## mummypeanut

congrats jade and star!! :happydance:


----------



## surprisemummy

congratulations to everyone thats had there babys! im 4 days overdue and im sooo fed up :( xxxx


----------



## mummydee

congratulations to the new mommies!!!


----------



## holl1109

congratulations, majorly jealous xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

I walked (10 minutes waddling) into town this morning, went to a few shops, the bank and Iceland and then walked home. I had lunch, and then proceeded to sleep on the couch for over 2 hours!! It's crazy how knackered you get after not doing a lot!

Is anyone else getting a bit bored with the forum at the moment too? Seems like I've read all the threads hundreds of times before as we've been here ages now, and all the problems that newer ladies are having - we've already read or asked about. I think it was the same when I got to the end of 1st and 2nd tri too.


----------



## girl friday

I know what you mean! I am ready to move over into the next section now!

x


----------



## lynnikins

lol well most of us are just sitting around waiting for our babies now, im wondering how DM2 is doing caus i havent seen her around since she left on sunday for her induction


----------



## greenlady

Cocoa yes I'm with you - I guess that happens when you're very nearly at the end. When we were in 2nd tri at the end we were perusing third tri a bit before sneaking in (well I was anyway!). And now - lets just say I've spent the last half hour or so reading birth annoucements, visiting baby club and the breastfeeding forum. 

Lynnikins does DM2 have a text buddy? I was wondering about her too as its been 2 days. I assume everything's fine and she is cuddling her precious bundle as we speak.


----------



## lynnikins

i dont know if she has a text buddy, i would assume she does as shes one of the longest standing members of March Mummies


----------



## rwhite

greenlady said:


> Cocoa yes I'm with you - I guess that happens when you're very nearly at the end. When we were in 2nd tri at the end we were perusing third tri a bit before sneaking in (well I was anyway!). And now - *lets just say I've spent the last half hour or so reading birth annoucements, visiting baby club and the breastfeeding forum. *
> 
> Lynnikins does DM2 have a text buddy? I was wondering about her too as its been 2 days. I assume everything's fine and she is cuddling her precious bundle as we speak.

I've been doing this a lot too! :thumbup: So ready to move on over it's almost painful :rofl: Getting sick of the silly questions :coffee:
x


----------



## rwhite

Jade2933 said:


> I had my baby girl last night at 7.37pm weighing 8lb 13 oz!! Her name is Amelia grace.

Congrats, I love the name Amelia it's beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## rwhite

Thanks everybody re my due date :hugs: :kiss:

So, I've made it this far...really had no niggles, no loss of plug/show, loose stools, anything :shrug: So my plan for this morning was to take some castor oil and see where that takes me. I've researched it a fair bit, and feel confident that it's not going to cause me too much grief (well, mainly not cause my LO too much grief..). The point I have read is yes, some babies release their meconium when mothers have taken castor oil, but this could well likely just be because the babies are overdue when said women have taken it in the first place...therefore ready to poop already :rofl:

I have read quite a few stories, good and bad and made my decision. Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed that if it does work for me, I don't have liquid poos in the birth pool :shock: OH would enjoy that far too much, and I'm sure that would be the end of the birth pool for me!

I took the oil pretty much 2 hours now - I had 2 and a quarter tablespoons (I know, random amount :rofl:) with some kiwifruit and pineapple juice. When I poured it out it was rather thick and gluggy - very greasy! I knew immediately after sticking a fingertip in that I would never be able to swallow it without gagging, so I put the oil in my mouth then took a swig of juice. Never tasted it or had the slimy mouth feeling that way, phew!

Anyway, about an hour later had some loose (ish) stools which was actually quite a relief because lately I've had very dark ones and it's taken me a long long time to get out a miniscule amount! At least I know my iron levels are good I suppose...hrmmm. But don't want hemmhroids (sorry, I'm normally good at spelling but that word is a pain in the bum) before the birth!! :rofl: Nothing apart from that at the time.

I'm now sat on the couch and my tummy was feeling a little dodgy like I might be sick, but now that feeling's gone and is replaced by the gurgly, er, bottom feeling. And some crampy feelings in my rectum?

Now...what I want to know is...are crampy feelings in the rectum a labour thing? This being my first bubs I wouldn't have a clue!

Sorry for the essay, I just thought I would give people some insight in to what castor oil does...and of course I wanted to share this with you in case I did go in to labour and for some reason was unable to update you (Andi is in the hospital still and I am unsure quite when she will be back, but I will text her and she will update you I suppose if she is feeling up to it).

xx :hugs: Well done for reading all of that if you did :haha:


----------



## starbucks101

rwhite said:


> Thanks everybody re my due date :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> So, I've made it this far...really had no niggles, no loss of plug/show, loose stools, anything :shrug: So my plan for this morning was to take some castor oil and see where that takes me. I've researched it a fair bit, and feel confident that it's not going to cause me too much grief (well, mainly not cause my LO too much grief..). The point I have read is yes, some babies release their meconium when mothers have taken castor oil, but this could well likely just be because the babies are overdue when said women have taken it in the first place...therefore ready to poop already :rofl:
> 
> I have read quite a few stories, good and bad and made my decision. Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed that if it does work for me, I don't have liquid poos in the birth pool :shock: OH would enjoy that far too much, and I'm sure that would be the end of the birth pool for me!
> 
> I took the oil pretty much 2 hours now - I had 2 and a quarter tablespoons (I know, random amount :rofl:) with some kiwifruit and pineapple juice. When I poured it out it was rather thick and gluggy - very greasy! I knew immediately after sticking a fingertip in that I would never be able to swallow it without gagging, so I put the oil in my mouth then took a swig of juice. Never tasted it or had the slimy mouth feeling that way, phew!
> 
> Anyway, about an hour later had some loose (ish) stools which was actually quite a relief because lately I've had very dark ones and it's taken me a long long time to get out a miniscule amount! At least I know my iron levels are good I suppose...hrmmm. But don't want hemmhroids (sorry, I'm normally good at spelling but that word is a pain in the bum) before the birth!! :rofl: Nothing apart from that at the time.
> 
> I'm now sat on the couch and my tummy was feeling a little dodgy like I might be sick, but now that feeling's gone and is replaced by the gurgly, er, bottom feeling. And some crampy feelings in my rectum?
> 
> Now...what I want to know is...are crampy feelings in the rectum a labour thing? This being my first bubs I wouldn't have a clue!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, I just thought I would give people some insight in to what castor oil does...and of course I wanted to share this with you in case I did go in to labour and for some reason was unable to update you (Andi is in the hospital still and I am unsure quite when she will be back, but I will text her and she will update you I suppose if she is feeling up to it).
> 
> xx :hugs: Well done for reading all of that if you did :haha:

Be Careful posting this on here hun i did in a similar thread a few weeks ago and got sooo much stick for it, called a shit mum, selfish, had comments that were along the lines of "oh i hope your baby doesnt die because you've been so selfish" Unfortunatly everyone thinks they know better than you! 

Hope it works for you hun, I took 30mls and it did nothing for me :( 

xxxx

EDIT: Well when i say nothing i mean i didnt go into labour, went through what you are going through now though, The sicky feeling was the worst bit!


----------



## JessiHD

Ohhhh single figures! Eeeeeek! Xxx


----------



## rwhite

starbucks101 said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody re my due date :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> So, I've made it this far...really had no niggles, no loss of plug/show, loose stools, anything :shrug: So my plan for this morning was to take some castor oil and see where that takes me. I've researched it a fair bit, and feel confident that it's not going to cause me too much grief (well, mainly not cause my LO too much grief..). The point I have read is yes, some babies release their meconium when mothers have taken castor oil, but this could well likely just be because the babies are overdue when said women have taken it in the first place...therefore ready to poop already :rofl:
> 
> I have read quite a few stories, good and bad and made my decision. Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed that if it does work for me, I don't have liquid poos in the birth pool :shock: OH would enjoy that far too much, and I'm sure that would be the end of the birth pool for me!
> 
> I took the oil pretty much 2 hours now - I had 2 and a quarter tablespoons (I know, random amount :rofl:) with some kiwifruit and pineapple juice. When I poured it out it was rather thick and gluggy - very greasy! I knew immediately after sticking a fingertip in that I would never be able to swallow it without gagging, so I put the oil in my mouth then took a swig of juice. Never tasted it or had the slimy mouth feeling that way, phew!
> 
> Anyway, about an hour later had some loose (ish) stools which was actually quite a relief because lately I've had very dark ones and it's taken me a long long time to get out a miniscule amount! At least I know my iron levels are good I suppose...hrmmm. But don't want hemmhroids (sorry, I'm normally good at spelling but that word is a pain in the bum) before the birth!! :rofl: Nothing apart from that at the time.
> 
> I'm now sat on the couch and my tummy was feeling a little dodgy like I might be sick, but now that feeling's gone and is replaced by the gurgly, er, bottom feeling. And some crampy feelings in my rectum?
> 
> Now...what I want to know is...are crampy feelings in the rectum a labour thing? This being my first bubs I wouldn't have a clue!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, I just thought I would give people some insight in to what castor oil does...and of course I wanted to share this with you in case I did go in to labour and for some reason was unable to update you (Andi is in the hospital still and I am unsure quite when she will be back, but I will text her and she will update you I suppose if she is feeling up to it).
> 
> xx :hugs: Well done for reading all of that if you did :haha:
> 
> Be Careful posting this on here hun i did in a similar thread a few weeks ago and got sooo much stick for it, called a shit mum, selfish, had comments that were along the lines of "oh i hope your baby doesnt die because you've been so selfish" Unfortunatly everyone thinks they know better than you!
> 
> Hope it works for you hun, I took 30mls and it did nothing for me :(
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I did think to myself before posting it...but I figured I'm safest telling you girls anyway. Anybody else reading it isn't a March Mummy so technically shouldn't be in here so techhhhnically shouldn't be telling me a thing :rofl: 
They can really think what they want, as it's my body and I have weighed up the risks - if anything bad happens I only have myself to blame at the end of the day :thumbup:

I'm sorry you got so much shit for it :hugs: The baby dying line is terrible :shock: You're not exactly drinking poison, and you're not drinking a whole lot of the oil as it is..

Some people on here really do love to give others a good grilling, must make them feel good or something :shrug: Normally if I strongly disagree with something on here I'll keep my mouth shut because who's really going to listen to somebody they don't know?! That, and I'm quite passive so never too keen to cause a whole load of conflict, especially with people who I don't know.

Thanks hun :hugs: I took what I'd imagine is 30ml too. So far have been to the toilet a couple of times with liquid poos :blush: Sorry for TMI...did you get that, too? Haven't had any contractions, but then I wouldn't know what to expect as it is. I just figure I'll know when I've had one.

I don't think at this rate it's going to work, as am feeling rather well at the present, but my fingers are crossed.

x

Anybody reading this (apart from March Mummies, whose opinions are welcome), and feeling a great need to comment...please keep your words to yourselves. I've seen the negatives that some girls on here have to say about taking castor oil from that thread that somebody bumped up not too long ago...so yes I have heard the risks - that and I had a good google around too. You will only be repeating what I have already read.
Thank you xx


----------



## rwhite

JessiHD said:


> Ohhhh single figures! Eeeeeek! Xxx

Huge congrats on single figures, exciting stuff :happydance:
x


----------



## Tink1o5

Just popping by .. Hope it works for you Rwhite. :hugs: 

As for me im still here 39 weeks today.. (tuesday, US my time) with no baby 
Feeling pretty low, as im just really wanting baby here and DH said he has a strong feeling he will be here soon. Which he told me this 3 days ago and still nothing. Usually DH's "feelings" are right.. so idk.

Also i went to the doc today (even though my appt wasnt until tomorrow). Because last night i was getting very sharp pains in my cervix vag area. The pain wasnt going away at first, then it would dull down to almost nothing then it would become a sharp pain and dull out and come back right away sharp again. Then i moved to turn last night and somehow got a VERY sharp pain in my upper bump. Anyways at the docs she said baby is still very low and my cervix is still behind him.. so she could not reach my cervix to tell me if i'v dilated any more or not...


----------



## FitzBaby

rwhite....hope it works for you! best of luck!


----------



## rwhite

FitzBaby said:


> rwhite....hope it works for you! best of luck!

Thanks hun :kiss:

I actually think it may have fizzled out to nothing now, sadly! :dohh: It was worth a shot I suppose. Even urges to go to the loo have gone, and definitely not feeling any contractions or pains though I have had quite a few BHs? :shrug:

x


----------



## Essence

rwhite said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> rwhite....hope it works for you! best of luck!
> 
> Thanks hun :kiss:
> 
> I actually think it may have fizzled out to nothing now, sadly! :dohh: It was worth a shot I suppose. Even urges to go to the loo have gone, and definitely not feeling any contractions or pains though I have had quite a few BHs? :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hopefully it happens for you soon hun!! :)

I never had any loss of plug, or anything like that at all until I already had contractions, so don't let the loss of symptoms get you down! :)


----------



## CocoaOne

I have slept for a grand total of one hour so far tonight. Pregnancy insomnia sucks! :cry:


----------



## rwhite

Essence said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> rwhite....hope it works for you! best of luck!
> 
> Thanks hun :kiss:
> 
> I actually think it may have fizzled out to nothing now, sadly! :dohh: It was worth a shot I suppose. Even urges to go to the loo have gone, and definitely not feeling any contractions or pains though I have had quite a few BHs? :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it happens for you soon hun!! :)
> 
> I never had any loss of plug, or anything like that at all until I already had contractions, so don't let the loss of symptoms get you down! :)Click to expand...

Thanks sweets :hugs:

How is life with your beautiful wee girl? :flower: Hope she's behaving for her mummy and daddy


----------



## Tink1o5

So sorry Cocoa :hugs: Maybe you'll get bored and be able to go back to bed :hugs:
not much longer now before it wont be the pregnancy keeping you up


----------



## CocoaOne

Tink1o5 said:


> So sorry Cocoa :hugs: Maybe you'll get bored and be able to go back to bed :hugs:
> not much longer now before it wont be the pregnancy keeping you up

At least then they'll be a reason for being awake (a very cute one!) I've given up tossing and turning and come downstairs.


----------



## rwhite

CocoaOne said:


> I have slept for a grand total of one hour so far tonight. Pregnancy insomnia sucks! :cry:

Aw hun :( That sounds horrible. What is it making it hard to sleep? Is it the fact that you can't get comfy, or can you just plain not sleep?

I agree it is very tricky at the moment...so much to think about!! And it is very hard to find a good sleeping position.

It will be better soon, I promise :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## Tink1o5

awww :hugs:

Very true, you'll have the cutest reason to get outta bed soon enough :) hopefully she wont keep you waiting much longer


----------



## CocoaOne

It's a mixture- I don't think it helped that I had a cappacino at 8:30pm! I seem to sleep well one night, then the next night I can't sleep at all, then the next night will be fine. Belly feels so full of baby at the moment too, all her movements are a mixture of painful and either make me feel a bit queasy or seem to start heartburn off. 

Got a MW appointment later and I'm going to ask if they can tell if she's of the small, medium or large variety! :haha: She's been shifting from left to right loads this week too, so I'm preparing to be told that she's disengaged herself, little madam!


----------



## tiger

Well I'm still here, in pain as usual :( o well at least I know the end is inevitable lol, as frustrated and pissed off as I am.9 days over now. Appt Friday morning to talk about my induction on Monday, I will be 14days over n that will make me the most overdue lamb yet!! :cry: I actualy think I'm the most overdue now lol.
Btw cocoa- have u tried a tea? That usually helps me.
Rwhite- how's andi doing??


----------



## Tink1o5

anyone heard anything on DM2? i dont recall hearing anything since her induction day


----------



## CocoaOne

Tink1o5 said:


> anyone heard anything on DM2? i dont recall hearing anything since her induction day

I think she said that she wouldn't be able to get online at the hospital (no laptop etc I think) and for some reason I don't think she had a bump buddy. One of us so should have swapped numbers with her so we could update. Chances are that she had LO on Monday probably so might come home today if all is well. Or she could be home already and too busy with her LO to log on x


----------



## Tink1o5

O ok. Thanks for the update Cocoa. :) :hugs:


----------



## 1st_timer

I was just wondering about DM2 and how she was getting on.

Cocoa - have you tried hot chocolate or milk before bed? Also lavender oil is supposed to help...personally none of this worked for me and it was hit and miss depending on how much sleep I get...I also wake up and work myself up in to a state of worry.

Tiger - good luck for your induction xx


----------



## KarrierBag

Saw my midwife yesterday morning :D She gave me a sweep and I had cramps all day and a big bloody show last night, it's still coming away in bits today so hopefully things are happening :D She's coming to do another sweep tomorrow as my cervix was still quite high so we'll see if there's any change there, I hope so - had really bad vaginal/cervix pains last night so hoping that's done something!

Congrats to the new mummies, hope everything is ok with DM2 and Tiger, hope things happen soon for you!!!

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Sounds promising KarrierBag! Make sure you stay upright and active today to encourage LO to put lots of pressure on your cervix. Good luck! Xx


----------



## mummydee

morning beautiful ladies!!


yes I am in a chipper mood - DD slept til 730am this morning - minor miracle - and I only had to get up once for a pee so I actually had a lot of decent quality sleep for once :thumbup: DD is also being incredibly cute too - its like she knows baby wont be long as she keeps trying to get extra cuddles and kisses from me! I love my baby girl! and just cos she is being so cute I thought I would share a couple of pictures of her for you.....

https://i41.tinypic.com/x10pd3.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/2myvrrc.jpg


am off to see my consultant this morning so will let you know what he says. Think he is basically still keeping an eye out for the pre-eclampsia returning!


Cocoa- sorry to hear about your shit night hon, big hugs

RWhite - hope the CO kicks something off for you. what you do or dont do aout evicintg your baby is your business and no-one would ever intentionally put their baby in any danger so if anyone criticies you tell them where to stick it!


----------



## mummydee

oh Tiger - good luck for your induction babe! :thumbup:

KarrierBag - hope your sweep kicks things off big stylee!!!


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Well I'm still here, in pain as usual :( o well at least I know the end is inevitable lol, as frustrated and pissed off as I am.9 days over now. Appt Friday morning to talk about my induction on Monday, I will be 14days over n that will make me the most overdue lamb yet!! :cry: I actualy think I'm the most overdue now lol.
> Btw cocoa- have u tried a tea? That usually helps me.
> Rwhite- how's andi doing??

No news on Andi sorry hun - I haven't texted her today just because I think I'll give her some time out to get used to being a mum and to get over her labour. She's probably getting enough people bugging her as it is :haha:

She had a really horrible time with the labour and birth, but I'll wait for her to give all the details as I'm unsure of how she'd feel with me sharing them. I hope she's feeling okay about it. I'm sure it won't be much longer before she pops back online :) I can't wait to see pics of Ella!

Sorry you're feeling like this :( I have a feeling I'm going to go to 14 days overdue as well if it's any consolation, and you will have had your little man by then :)...I really have had no signs, even after the castor oil. Nothing at all. I'm hoping that perhaps tonight I'll go to bed and wake up in labour but that's just wishful thinking :blush:

I was admittedly really upset tonight - OH got home and before long I was in floods of tears. He looked so sad. I'm just so fed up :cry: I'm sure you all know what I mean. LO is very low down and engaged, but his bum is sticking straight up in my ribs and he's taking up a LOT of room - my whole tummy. It's so hard to sit in good posture like the midwife says...I can hardly stand sitting forward because my ribs feel like they are going to break. Slouching is much more comfortable and I'm scared that he's going to go back to back at the last minute :( I was really hoping that the castor oil would at least do something, but it didn't. I guess at least I was able to poop easily for once!! But that's all that really happened.

On the upside, little man is moving heaps today and it's nice and reassuring...but what I'd really like is to SEE him move, not just feel it. And I'm so impatient to see what he looks like more than anything!!

:hugs: I wonder who the next March Lamb will be? :shrug: Fingers crossed for you Kris x


----------



## rwhite

KarrierBag said:


> Saw my midwife yesterday morning :D She gave me a sweep and I had cramps all day and a big bloody show last night, it's still coming away in bits today so hopefully things are happening :D She's coming to do another sweep tomorrow as my cervix was still quite high so we'll see if there's any change there, I hope so - had really bad vaginal/cervix pains last night so hoping that's done something!
> 
> Congrats to the new mummies, hope everything is ok with DM2 and Tiger, hope things happen soon for you!!!
> 
> xx

Ooh congrats hun! Sounding very positive indeed :thumbup: Sounds like you'll be meeting your little girl soon. The pains sound like something's happening, too - maybe do what I was doing today, I had a good ol' boogie, shaking my hips and whatnot. Provided it's not painful for you :) I put on some Beastie Boys and shook my ass :rofl: Probably really helps with moving babies down further.



mummydee said:


> morning beautiful ladies!!
> 
> 
> yes I am in a chipper mood - DD slept til 730am this morning - minor miracle - and I only had to get up once for a pee so I actually had a lot of decent quality sleep for once :thumbup: DD is also being incredibly cute too - its like she knows baby wont be long as she keeps trying to get extra cuddles and kisses from me! I love my baby girl! and just cos she is being so cute I thought I would share a couple of pictures of her for you.....
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x10pd3.jpg
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2myvrrc.jpg
> 
> 
> am off to see my consultant this morning so will let you know what he says. Think he is basically still keeping an eye out for the pre-eclampsia returning!
> 
> 
> Cocoa- sorry to hear about your shit night hon, big hugs
> 
> RWhite - hope the CO kicks something off for you. what you do or dont do aout evicintg your baby is your business and no-one would ever intentionally put their baby in any danger so if anyone criticies you tell them where to stick it!

Thanks hun x I don't think it did much good, but I did get a good cleanout :rofl: Well, I wouldn't mind too much if it was one of you ladies having your say because we're all friends, but it's the complete strangers who berate people they don't know...kinda annoying :shrug:

But of course I would never intentionally do anything to hurt this little man, I love him so much already!

Olivia is gorgeous :cloud9: She has absolutely beautiful hair!!


----------



## mummydee

aww thank you! we have no idea where she gets her hair from - mine was blonde and a bit curly when I was young, but nothing like hers is now at all! she's one lucky little girl, although she'll probably start asking for straightners by the time she is 5 or something stupid lol!


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee - she looks like your (blonde) double in that first picture!! So cute


----------



## starbucks101

Morning girlies! 

Rwhite - Yer i did get the poos lol, but for me it was a relief as i was struggling to go for a few days anyway before! I ended up having to stay off the site for a few days as i got so stressed with what people had said! 

Sorry it hasnt done too much for you hun, I know what you mean about being fed up bless ya! 

Cococa - Your pattern seems like mine one night i sleep terrible and then the next im so tired i sleep a little better, then back to terrible again... Its so frustrating! Hope you sleep better tonight 

Karrier - Sound promising hun! hope Sweep no2 does the job! 

Tiger - Good luck with your induction! I'm in on Friday, hope once it all starts its quickish for you! 

MummyDee - Your DD is gorgeous! I love love her blond curls, theres so many lol!


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> aww thank you! we have no idea where she gets her hair from - mine was blonde and a bit curly when I was young, but nothing like hers is now at all! she's one lucky little girl, although she'll probably start asking for straightners by the time she is 5 or something stupid lol!

I'd kill for her hair, it's beautiful. And it's still at that 'baby hair' stage where it's super soft :) My hair irritates me to no end. I'm glued to my GHDs when I do wear it down, because it's neither curly nor straight and it's VERY thick :wacko:

Wonder if your little boy will look much like her - such a fun thing to guess about :flower:



starbucks101 said:


> Morning girlies!
> 
> Rwhite - Yer i did get the poos lol, but for me it was a relief as i was struggling to go for a few days anyway before! I ended up having to stay off the site for a few days as i got so stressed with what people had said!
> 
> Sorry it hasnt done too much for you hun, I know what you mean about being fed up bless ya!
> 
> Cococa - Your pattern seems like mine one night i sleep terrible and then the next im so tired i sleep a little better, then back to terrible again... Its so frustrating! Hope you sleep better tonight
> 
> Karrier - Sound promising hun! hope Sweep no2 does the job!
> 
> Tiger - Good luck with your induction! I'm in on Friday, hope once it all starts its quickish for you!
> 
> MummyDee - Your DD is gorgeous! I love love her blond curls, theres so many lol!

:hugs: I'm so sorry people made you feel like that, that's terrible. There's something to be said about freedom of speech, eh :shrug: Obviously the oil only works if people are ready, and we can't have been. I can't say I'll be trying it again because I'm sure that if it didn't work this time then if I took it again say tomorrow it won't be any different. Just hoping I have him by Sunday!! I'll be 41 weeks (by first due date) on Sunday so fingers crossed..

x


----------



## lynnikins

morning all, im preparing to go to my mw appointment soon now, the antibiotics ive been on have been doing wonders on my ear and teeth problems so im off the painkillers for them and trying my hardest not to take them caus of spd. as they are rather high dosage and i dont like having that unless i HAVE to as i was taking high dose painkillers for a long time towards the end of my last pregnancy and had stomach problems because of it, also they make me consitpated which is the last thing i need right now.

I hope all the overdue ladies (including myself ) see something positive happening soon and I hope we hear from DM2 soon,
i'll be back around this afternoon


----------



## tiger

Thanks guys :flower: it won't be until Monday so still got a few more days left lol. Have another sweep Friday but if bp is still high heyll induce me then.
I'm having false labour pains agains :cry: n there is HEAPS of pressure with them. I have to get on all fours each time cuz I feel like I could poop him out lol :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

awww tiger i hope that false labour changes to real labour, is your OH briefed on what to do if you do end up progressing very fast and if he has to deliver baby at home with guidence from an ambulance crew?
caus after a long latent phase with ds from 3-7cm was under 7 hours and from there to ds being born was 4 hr 45min, but if ds's hand hadnt been in the way they reckon i would have him in half the time


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Thanks guys :flower: it won't be until Monday so still got a few more days left lol. Have another sweep Friday but if bp is still high heyll induce me then.
> I'm having false labour pains agains :cry: n there is HEAPS of pressure with them. I have to get on all fours each time cuz I feel like I could poop him out lol :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

From your previous posts it sounds like your body's done most of the preparing, I hope you have a super fast labour :hugs: x

Got a text from Andi just before, too, I thought I would give you guys a little run down on how she's doing, I hope she doesn't mind..

She's still a bit shaken from the labour and birth and has got a counsellor coming to speak with her tomorrow I think she said, so that's really good - hopefully it will help having somebody to talk to about her experience so soon :thumbup:

She said she's finding the hospital bed really uncomfortable but she's breastfeeding Ella and having skin to skin time which she said is really nice :kiss: Sounds like Ella's a right pro at breastfeeding too - apparently when given to her dad for skin to skin after the birth she latched on to him! :rofl: 

Might I add, I can't wait to do that (breastfeeding & skin to skin) with LO when he's here :cloud9:

Can't wait for her to get back on here and see all the support people have left for her. And of course can't wait to see piccies of baby Ella :flower:


----------



## rwhite

Omg she sent me a pxt of Ella...she is SO CUTE!!! :cloud9: She has a fuzz of brown hair, such a pretty girl :kiss:

God I'm such a baby-stalker :rofl:


----------



## tiger

Yeh I'm hoping cuz of all the pains I'm having n the fact I'm already dilated will mean I have a quickish labour cuz I've been in early stages for a week now! Really sick of the pain n not being able to sleep at all cuz of them. N I'm getting sick of my mum calling me 3 times a day (even though she lives 3min away) asking "any new pains? Or same old false ones?" n I feel horrible even though I can't help it buty dads off work til I have bubs so he hasn't been paid for 5wks now n my mum has to keep cancelling n retaking her holidays n she's nearly out of them. It's sad. 
That's good to hear she's enjoying bf'ing n skin to skin, I can't wait for that either!


----------



## mummypeanut

Hi Ladies,

I see everyone is still here. Good luck today. Tiger i hope things move forward for you. My 3 days of practice labour stalled yesterday and i finally got some sleep (8pm-8am with no wee breaks....god only knows how my bladder coped!!!)

I'm 41 weeks today :blush: Hopefully i wont be waiting too long!


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Yeh I'm hoping cuz of all the pains I'm having n the fact I'm already dilated will mean I have a quickish labour cuz I've been in early stages for a week now! Really sick of the pain n not being able to sleep at all cuz of them. N I'm getting sick of my mum calling me 3 times a day (even though she lives 3min away) asking "any new pains? Or same old false ones?" n I feel horrible even though I can't help it buty dads off work til I have bubs so he hasn't been paid for 5wks now n my mum has to keep cancelling n retaking her holidays n she's nearly out of them. It's sad.
> That's good to hear she's enjoying bf'ing n skin to skin, I can't wait for that either!

Hehe aww your mum's probably just really excited for her first grandchild, if not a little impatient :haha: Just like you are (but not quite in the same way I'm sure :))

I can't wait to hear how your labour goes, it will be really interesting to see if like you said, the being in early labour for a week has helped! Fingers crossed for a 2 hour labour for you! :dust: x


----------



## rwhite

mummypeanut said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I see everyone is still here. Good luck today. Tiger i hope things move forward for you. My 3 days of practice labour stalled yesterday and i finally got some sleep (8pm-8am with no wee breaks....god only knows how my bladder coped!!!)
> 
> I'm 41 weeks today :blush: Hopefully i wont be waiting too long!

Aww c'mon little man, give your mummy a break - she wants to meet you already! :dust: :dust: :dust: I hope that the practice labour did something good for you!

Hope he doesn't keep you waiting much longer! I'm 3 days overdue from my original EDD of the 14th and feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever! Thought it was bad enough five weeks ago!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

best of luck today ladies! i think i am going to start the eviction process this weekend. i want this kid OUT!


----------



## surprisemummy

looks like im not the only overdue one in here, i can really sympathise with u all. ive had 4 days of false contractions too and now nothing :( im almost 3cm dilated but the little man just doesnt wanna budge lol. hope it happens for everyone soon! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

]


CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March

Congratulations to 2ndHeartbeat and Steffi2!! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats the new mummies

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i got back from the mw after a very rough internal she tried to bring my cervix forward caus its antierior so she could do a sweep but owwwwwwwwww lots of pain not much movement, baby is so far head down that its head is blocking my cervix being able to move forward at all and my spd is killing me now having my legs apart that far for that long, its been an hour since and im still having my eyes water with every moment, 
I hope the rough internal has done something like loosend my plug or simulated hormone release so something starts happening. otherwise i have an appointment next week for another sweep attempt and to talk induction which i should get between 12-14 days over if i want it,


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/294856-announcing-isabella-catherine-born-march-14-a.html

Lanaross has had her LO


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March

Congratulations to Lanaross!! :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

lynnikins said:


> owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i got back from the mw after a very rough internal she tried to bring my cervix forward caus its antierior so she could do a sweep but owwwwwwwwww lots of pain not much movement, baby is so far head down that its head is blocking my cervix being able to move forward at all and my spd is killing me now having my legs apart that far for that long, its been an hour since and im still having my eyes water with every moment,

 Sounds bloody painful! :hugs:


----------



## mummypeanut

rwhite said:


> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I see everyone is still here. Good luck today. Tiger i hope things move forward for you. My 3 days of practice labour stalled yesterday and i finally got some sleep (8pm-8am with no wee breaks....god only knows how my bladder coped!!!)
> 
> I'm 41 weeks today :blush: Hopefully i wont be waiting too long!
> 
> Aww c'mon little man, give your mummy a break - she wants to meet you already! :dust: :dust: :dust: I hope that the practice labour did something good for you!
> 
> Hope he doesn't keep you waiting much longer! I'm 3 days overdue from my original EDD of the 14th and feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever! Thought it was bad enough five weeks ago!!!Click to expand...

hehe!! I havent had an internal or a sweep so i have no idea but other people have been saying that thier practice labours have meant theyre already dilated - i will live in hope that im one of those people!!!

I'm now the last person in my antenatal group who hasnt popped!!! its a fantastic piece of luck that i really love unusual names or id be very concerned that someone else would dibbs my name with thier baby hehe!!


----------



## mummypeanut

surprisemummy said:


> looks like im not the only overdue one in here, i can really sympathise with u all. ive had 4 days of false contractions too and now nothing :( im almost 3cm dilated but the little man just doesnt wanna budge lol. hope it happens for everyone soon! xx

3cms :thumbup::happydance: I'm going to imagen my false labours have done the same thing because it will make me feel less frustrated! It could be the next couple of days for you!! xx


----------



## mummypeanut

congratulations LANA!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Well MW went well - BP and Urine all normal and she's still 2/5 engaged (wrote as 3/5 palpable in notes)

I asked if she was of the small, medium or large variety and he said he thinks she's 'medium to large' and at one point says she's a 'good sized' baby. Eeeek! I was hoping for a 'small to medium'! :haha: OH helpfully said 'I guess pushing her out is going to smart a little then?' Cheeky git.
It's scared me a little bit - I can tell she's really piling on the pounds now so I don't want to go overdue and give her time to reach 10lbs!! Operation eviction is starting as of this weekend I think!

Oh and MW said 'If you're still pregnant, I'll see you next week' and when I was leaving I said that I had a feeling I'm going to go overdue and MW said 'Really?' and pulled an interesting face. I'm hoping he's got a sixth sense and can tell she's going to come early/on time! Fingers crossed girls x


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to yet another bunch of new mummies! 

Cocoa your appointment sounds exactly like mine! My last one I was measuring 2cm behind and now I'm bang on again... 4cm in 2 weeks?? I think it has something to do with who's mesasuring to be honest (different MW last time). Anyway so she said she didn't think the baby was small but quite normal/average sized. I was hoping for a smallish one too!

I'm also 2/5th (3/5th palpable). And she also said see you either in 2 weeks time (my EDD) or before at home with the baby!. Eek! She didn't seem to think that I would necessarily go overdue by much. So that's good news.

Lots of :dust: to everyone overdue ! x


----------



## girl friday

I think the measuring does depend on mw. There are 2 at my surgery and I had appointments at 38+1 and 39+1. At 38+1 I measured 40 and at 39+1 I measured 39! I am seeing them again at 40+1 so wil have to see.


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm sure they just tell me that I'm measuring right - my fundal height never seems to change whenever I feel it! 
He told me she was medium to large based on feeling her though as opposed to basing it on my FH. He had a good squeeze of her bum! lol


----------



## girl friday

CocoaOne said:


> I'm sure they just tell me that I'm measuring right - my fundal height never seems to change whenever I feel it!
> He told me she was medium to large based on feeling her though as opposed to basing it on my FH. *He had a good squeeze of her bum! lol*

lol!

I am sure my bump has grown loads since last week, it will be interesting to see how I measure on Friday!


----------



## tinky2010

hi i ended up giving birth on the 23rd feb to a little boy xx


----------



## julchen_79

:happydance: :happydance: Congrats to all the new mommies :happydance: :happydance:

Hopefully we are going to hear something from DM2 soon. Starting to get worried a bit as I my own induction was horrible and ended in an emergeny c-section (I think I am almost ready to talk about it :cry:) I truly hope things went a lot better for her. 

Not to scare anyone having an induction coming up, I think I was a "special case" - my body was not anywhere near to be ready for labour and LO was back to back, maybe that is why I had such a rough time. Anyway, hope we hear from her sooooon.


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb

Congratulations to tinky2010! :flower:


----------



## greenlady

CocoaOne said:


> He had a good squeeze of her bum! lol

:haha: that's cute

Congrats to tinky! Julchen sorry you had a rough time - who knows why these things happen the way they do. I hope things went better for DM2 as well and she's just too busy with her LO to post...


----------



## flumpy

hi 

just to let you know i had my baby in the early hours of monday morning a gorgeous girl weighing 6lbs 3oz! she is amazing!!!xxxx


----------



## mummydee

bloody an hour and a half wait this morning - was not impressed!

anyway: all is good, BP was 120/72 no protein in wee so very pleased! she had a feel of the little guy but it was really painful so she switched to a scan :woot: instead and we had a very quick glimpse of him... he is still in his usual position, head down, spine along my front with bum under left rib and limbs/feet under the right one. 

she said he is as head down as possible, but she didnt want to prod me too much cos it was hurting like hell - and I said to her isnt it true that second babies dont usually engage until they are ready to be born - she agreed - but then he has been like this over a week so I'm not getting excited! heard his little heartbeat :hearts: 

she has bascially said I am good to go anytime... they wanted me back again at 40wks but there isnt a clinic that week for some reason, so instead I'm booked in to go back at 41+3 :o ::) which is a bit late really as I'll be 10 days over so praying to god I dont need that appointment!

got my midwife on monday so thinking of asking her if I am favourable for a sweep - dont know if they will do one at 39wks tho!

ooh and my clary sage arrived this morning so jons going to massage some into my backl and bump later! do you think its okay mixed with baby oil?


----------



## lynnikins

i mix my clary sage with almond oil as its not as greasy but baby oil or even olive oil would work hun, 

i checked my notes and she put 4/5 palp which would mean im 1/5 engaged but baby was sitting high during my appointment and has dropped noticably since then along with lots of cervix pains so hopfully has moved down and into a better position , im going to call my consultant in the morning or at least try to get in contact through the hospital and see if i can talk them into an induction as the mw said she would book me one next week for 12/14 days over so between the 26th and 28th of March and im not staying pregnant till then, i'll just have to deal with not getting my water birth and hope things go as easily as possible for the induction, im betting this baby is already around the 8lb mark at least, and im overdue and not coping well with my spd now its been 4 days of agony without break from it


----------



## MarieGx

Joshua Alan Gowtridge born 16th march 2010 :blue: baby :)
xx


----------



## rwhite

MarieGx said:


> Joshua Alan Gowtridge born 16th march 2010 :blue: baby :)
> xx

:yipee: I was waiting for you to make an announcement, after you said you'd had your show the other day. Congrats on your little man!! :flower:

And congrats to the other new March Mummies, so exciting :)

If you couldn't guess, girls...I'm still here. OH is naughty and has taken the day off work. I think he's actually becoming impatient (surprising for him, if you read my thread from a couple of days ago..), that and he wanted an excuse to not go in :rofl: Well, today would be nice but I'm not going to get my hopes up.

Hope everybody's feeling well xx


----------



## eeyore83

Callum Donald Geoffrey, due March 27th, born March 15th!


----------



## enola

Boooo at all these 'practice pains' - I've had some so intense tonight I have found myself getting my hopes up that it might be the start of something :cry:

I have also had a hideously painful right hand side - anyone else get this? Daniel seems to have been permanently kicking, swiping and sticking his feet out as far as they can possibly go. At first I was just glad it wasn't in my ribs, for a change, but oh my goodness it was PAINFUL earlier this evening, like I'd pulled a muscle sort of thing? 

Who knows...it's all just rather annoying as everyone labours differently, so there is literally no way of knowing how or when yours will start! :shrug:

Been putting tonnes of pressure on my cervix, hope it is working...I'm willing my waters to break so at least I'll have an idea that something is happening!!!

It's so quiet on here these days, isn't it? Lots of new babies, though - congratulations to all of the new March mummies! :dance:

Really hope you're all doing well. Lots of labour dust :dust: to those ladies overdue and nearly due.

And just :hugs: all round, because I doubt I'm the only one who needs them :flower:


----------



## aflight84

half way through the month girls you're all doing so well! 
Congrats on all the new arrivals. 
Loads of :dust: to you all still waiting x x


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations to the new mommies!!! 

And really hoping the overdue ladies have their babies soon! FX'd!

I had my 38 wk appt yesterday and I'm 1.5 cm dilated and I also had a sweep. If it doesn't work, my next appt will be March 31, a day after my due date, so FX'd that I don't go overdue!


----------



## boonies86

congrats to all the new mummies!!! wonder how DM2 is getting on???????


----------



## mummydee

enola said:


> Boooo at all these 'practice pains' - I've had some so intense tonight I have found myself getting my hopes up that it might be the start of something :cry:
> 
> I have also had a hideously painful right hand side - anyone else get this? Daniel seems to have been permanently kicking, swiping and sticking his feet out as far as they can possibly go. At first I was just glad it wasn't in my ribs, for a change, but oh my goodness it was PAINFUL earlier this evening, like I'd pulled a muscle sort of thing?
> 
> Who knows...it's all just rather annoying as everyone labours differently, so there is literally no way of knowing how or when yours will start! :shrug:
> 
> Been putting tonnes of pressure on my cervix, hope it is working...I'm willing my waters to break so at least I'll have an idea that something is happening!!!
> 
> It's so quiet on here these days, isn't it? Lots of new babies, though - congratulations to all of the new March mummies! :dance:
> 
> Really hope you're all doing well. Lots of labour dust :dust: to those ladies overdue and nearly due.
> 
> And just :hugs: all round, because I doubt I'm the only one who needs them :flower:


I seem to have a permanently bruised right side too hun, thats where little mans limbs are for me so thats probably why!!



CONGRATS to all the new March mummies!!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March

Congratulations to flumpy, MarieGx and eeyore83! :flower:

15th March was a busy day!


----------



## tiger

Well I'm having contractions 6min apart n been to the hospital. I'm 4.5cm dilated n fully effaced so praying these don't fizzle out!!!! Been having them for 7hrs now!!


----------



## greenlady

Oooh good luck tiger! Congrats to more new mummies! I think this thread's gone quiet because everyone's gone off to have babies .. how very dare they!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Tiger- that's fab news! Good luck - I hope the next few cm goes super quick and painlessly!

I slept really well last night, only one toilet break. Woke up with lower back pain so bouncing on my ball!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck tiger, i had a quiet night after using some calrysage oil it did nothing but my my skin smell awful, im better painwise this morning with the spd but still sore I do hope though that something kicks of natrually now as i dont want to push for an induction to have it fail and end up with an emergancy c-section, Im scared but i dont want to be pregnant another 10+days either


----------



## girl friday

Good luck Tiger and congratulations to all the new mummies!

Well today is my due date; he's not dropped yet, I am huge, I am bored of all the "any twinges?" phone calls, I keep getting twinges and backache in the evenings but nothing else (so have't said yes to the phone calls!), I've not had a show and I'm thoroughly fed up!

I really wanted to have him as soon as I finished work 2 weeks ago and everyone at work thought he'd be early/on time so I guess I really got my hopes up that he would be here by now.

I've got a mw appointment tomorrow but not having sweeps till next Wednesday and next Friday. I don't want to go that far over! I also don't want my little one born next Friday as it's my mum's birthday and I want him to have his own birthday!

Sending loads and loads of :dust: to all those almost due/due/over due

x


----------



## starbucks101

Good Luck Tiger, praying they dont fizzle out!!


----------



## lynnikins

:hug: girl friday i can sympathise with the not wanting to go over, yesterday i got my first "is s/he here yet" text from a friend and cryed caus i never thought id go this far over a second time, now im just convinced im going to make it to 42wks and that baby still wont be ready or willing to come then so this will end badly,


----------



## girl friday

Aww Lynnikins :hugs:

Hopefully we will have our LOs soon and they WILL be perfect!

X


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Well I'm having contractions 6min apart n been to the hospital. I'm 4.5cm dilated n fully effaced so praying these don't fizzle out!!!! Been having them for 7hrs now!!

:dance: Yay!! Finally hunni, I really hope it's it this time and it sounds like it is :) You get to meet little Jesse soon hopefully - hope it all goes well for you!

For ladies that have had babies previously...I was just wondering - did you get little shooting pains in/on your belly before going in to labour? I've been having them all day. Not enough to make me think it's serious, and of course they may just be because bubs is growing at a great rate of knots at this point but just thought I'd check :flower:

The castor oil really did nothing yesterday! Apart from clear me out right and proper which was handy! Admittedly have had another 2 tbsp tonight, but not to induce as it's obviously not going to do anything, just for another clean out because I've been having a hard time with, er, going to the toilet lately :blush:

:hugs: To anybody feeling down about not having met their LOs yet - I definitely know how you're feeling. At least we know that it will only be another fortnight roughly at most and we'll all have gorgeous wee newborns :kiss: I can't wait!! And I can't wait to see everybody's babies.

I agree with what greenlady said a little way back in the thread about having a March Mummies thread - maybe somebody who comes on regularly and has already had their LO could make a thread in the Groups section or something? :shrug: Cause I'd definitely love to stay in touch with everybody, you're all lovely.


----------



## mummydee

good luck tiger!!!!

tried the clary sage last night - other than sending me to bed feeling really spacey it doesnt seem to have had much effect yet - doing mucho housework this morning so hope that might help get him moving - only changed the bed sheets so far and already got lower back ache and BHs!


----------



## lynnikins

mummydee i would be joining you on the housework except i know it will mean i cant walk caus of spd tonight and i'll be useless for DS later


----------



## greenlady

rwhite said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm having contractions 6min apart n been to the hospital. I'm 4.5cm dilated n fully effaced so praying these don't fizzle out!!!! Been having them for 7hrs now!!
> 
> :dance: Yay!! Finally hunni, I really hope it's it this time and it sounds like it is :) You get to meet little Jesse soon hopefully - hope it all goes well for you!
> 
> For ladies that have had babies previously...I was just wondering - did you get little shooting pains in/on your belly before going in to labour? I've been having them all day. Not enough to make me think it's serious, and of course they may just be because bubs is growing at a great rate of knots at this point but just thought I'd check :flower:
> 
> The castor oil really did nothing yesterday! Apart from clear me out right and proper which was handy! Admittedly have had another 2 tbsp tonight, but not to induce as it's obviously not going to do anything, just for another clean out because I've been having a hard time with, er, going to the toilet lately :blush:
> 
> :hugs: To anybody feeling down about not having met their LOs yet - I definitely know how you're feeling. At least we know that it will only be another fortnight roughly at most and we'll all have gorgeous wee newborns :kiss: I can't wait!! And I can't wait to see everybody's babies.
> 
> I agree with what greenlady said a little way back in the thread about having a March Mummies thread - maybe somebody who comes on regularly and has already had their LO could make a thread in the Groups section or something? :shrug: Cause I'd definitely love to stay in touch with everybody, you're all lovely.Click to expand...

RE pains - no idea but it does sound kind of promising? I'm a first timer so not much help I'm afraid, but I just wanted to pick up on what you said - so do they have a massive growth spurt right at the end then? My LO is a bit quiet this morning and I just feel totally full of baby (I think you said that the other day). I'm wondering if there's a bit of growing going on in there...

Also re March mummies - I feel a bit bad for not doing it myself but I'm probably gonna be the last one on there really! And I've got mum and dad here from Oz for like a month soon, so I don't know how much I'll come online while they're here... I'm sure after we've had our babies we'll all be coming online far less regularly though.

Right I'm off to bake a banana cake! xx


----------



## tiger

Ahhhhh it's happening, I'm 6.5cm!!!!!!! In the bath at the moment. It hurts but nowhere near as bad as I thought. Contractions every 3min


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh tiger- how exciting! Glad it's all going well. Are you still at home then?


----------



## starbucks101

Hooray Tiger!!


----------



## girl friday

Yay Tiger!

x


----------



## enola

Yaaaaay go Tiger! :dance:


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March

Congratulations to Leannefox!! :flower:


----------



## greenlady

Good luck Tiger!! :yipee:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Tiger, so happy its happening for you now hun gives me some hope, good luck


----------



## starbucks101

Any news from DM2 yet? Hope everything went ok!


----------



## starbucks101

Ive also just realised im potentially the last 9th Marcher to be waiting for baby... Booo :( 

Now Star has had her little girl. Havent seen any updates from the other girl due on the 9th!


----------



## lynnikins

i havent seen dm2, nobody has her number as far as i know and i dont know if anyone has her on facebook or anything either. 

you might be the last 9th of marcher hun theres 3 of us from the 14th still around but Karrierbag hasnt been on since she said she thought something was happening and i havent seen Luna in awhile but i dont know of a birth annoucement from her either,


----------



## tiger

Nope, in hospital on phone. Contractions every 2min n alot more intense. Bath not doing anything anymore. Gunna try gas !!


----------



## girl friday

Oooh 2 mins apart sounds like you are really close to meeting our LO!

x


----------



## lynnikins

hope its not long now, thankfully once your past 4cm things tend to speed up


----------



## starbucks101

tiger said:


> Nope, in hospital on phone. Contractions every 2min n alot more intense. Bath not doing anything anymore. Gunna try gas !!

Ooo! Hope the Gas & Air is some relief for you! Sound likes you LO will be here really soon! x


----------



## lynnikins

well this afternoon would be a great time for baby to interupt life, i have a large roast chicken just gone in the ovenand will ahve to be up and down doing the vege this afternoon and DH wont be home till nearly 8pm so me an DS are alone till then, perfect timing for something to start as i can spend time on my feet finishing up the stuff that ive left to do while im in labour,as well as dealing with ds and dinner that would definatly help progress and baby could arrive happily tomorrow morning sometime with DH taking tomorrow off work obviously and then he could happily go off to his training on Saturday while i relax and recover at home on saturday with a couple of friends hanging around to help out with ds


----------



## KarrierBag

Apologies, I haven't read through the last couple of pages but so glad everything happening for Tiger :D WooooHoooo!!

Have had 2 hours sleep since 7:30am yesterday, pains started at about 3pm yesterday every 10 mins, then went to every 5, then every 3 and back up to every five.. Painful but manageable so didn't ring midwife or anything as she was coming to see me this morning anyway. From about 6am they were back to every 3 and getting stronger and midwife came out at about 9:30. I'm 2cm dilated :D and she gave me a 'bloody good sweep' (her words) to speed things up. Contractions stopped so I got an hours kip and they've just started back up now :)

She said to ring her anytime and someone will come back and assess me if I think things are changing. She also said that she gives me 24 hours at the most, which I'm not taken as a given but things are moving in the right direction!!

Soooo happy to be in pain!

Hope everyone ok? Congrats to all the new mummies, will catch up on this thread later but just thought I'd post and let you know!

xx


----------



## hivechild

Just popping in quickly to say congrats to all the March mummies that have given birth since the last time I had a chance to stop in and to wish continued good vibes for those of you still waiting for the big day!

Things are going well enough here, and even as an insomniac I have a new found appreciation for sleep at any given opportunity. I can't believe that it's been almost 5 weeks now since the wee monkey made his appearance. He's growing and changing every day!

Anyway, speaking of sleep, time to steal a quick nap. Take care everyone.


----------



## mummydee

good luck Karrierbag and congrats to the new mommies!!


----------



## lynnikins

Karrierbag I have to say hun , im jealous, but good luck hope your baby gets its move on


----------



## mummydee

QUESTION::: can your plug look like paper mache lumps in clear sticky discharge??!!


----------



## enola

From what I've just been reading it can mummydee - but apparently losing it doesn't mean labour is necessarily imminent :(
(I was googling as I DEFINITELY lost it in one big hideous gelatinous mass just over an hour ago....it was pretty disgusting! :blush:)
:flower:


----------



## mummydee

thanks Enola :flower: .... sod it I am staying optimistic... got lower back ache and period pains now too, plus a lot of BHs on and off over the last hour so am going to double check my bags tonight just in case... plus then I feel like I am doing something!!!


----------



## lynnikins

oh no not more of you, i really know how dm2 was feeling now, not that i begrudge anyone having their baby arrive i just mine would get the message that its time to arrive


----------



## mummydee

very quick update - period pains getting worse, painful bhs, top of legs going hot and numb and increase in pressure down below... closest I have felt to anything happening, will keep you all posted via Cocoa *if* anything happens... definitely feels like early contractions I had with DD tho xx


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> very quick update - period pains getting worse, painful bhs, top of legs going hot and numb and increase in pressure down below... closest I have felt to anything happening, will keep you all posted via Cocoa *if* anything happens... definitely feels like early contractions I had with DD tho xx

Anything to get out of DTD! Lol

Good luck hun, hope it kicks off and he arrives quickly x x

ETA: Oh didn't I predict the 18th??! Could be wrong, but 18th rings a bell!!


----------



## lynnikins

Good luck Dee if this is it for you, as soon as baby shows send those labour vibes this way


----------



## lynnikins

i hope tiger has had that baby by now its been 6 1/2 hours since she was at 6.5cm and we havent heard from her since then,


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> very quick update - period pains getting worse, painful bhs, top of legs going hot and numb and increase in pressure down below... closest I have felt to anything happening, will keep you all posted via Cocoa *if* anything happens... definitely feels like early contractions I had with DD tho xx
> 
> Anything to get out of DTD! Lol
> 
> Good luck hun, hope it kicks off and he arrives quickly x x
> 
> ETA: Oh didn't I predict the 18th??! Could be wrong, but 18th rings a bell!!Click to expand...


haha you know me so well. on the ball now, pains have eased up a bit so need to get his head well down on my cervix, just taken some more epo (2000mg so far today) and DH is going to get a curry. will have some more clary sage later too! little man is very quiet so dont know if thats a good sign or not!


----------



## mummydee

becki - btw I havent got you on my baby sweepstake for some reason maybe it didnt work???


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> becki - btw I havent got you on my baby sweepstake for some reason maybe it didnt work???

I think I made a comment on here about it, but baby brain could be playing tricks on me, I can't remember anything at the mo. If I get REALLY bored I might try and find the post! 

I hope he's getting you a very hot curry! I reckon he'll be here very very soon. So exciting! Can't wait to see what Turnip looks like x


----------



## KarrierBag

Good luck mummydee!! :D 

Pains gettin worse here so definately heading in the right direction, going to try and get some sleep in while I can now!

Lynnikins - thinking of you, you're coping really well with eveything that's going on with you.. :dust: :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## girl friday

Good luck ladies! Hope this is it for you!

Lynnikins, if you are having the labour dust and vibes next, I want them after you!

x


----------



## jj-rabbit

Just popping on for a quick catch up, i can't believe my little man is a week old tomorrow! That has gone so quick. Was our first night home last night as had to stay in hospital, posted my birth story in 3rd tri. He's one hungry little monkey and i think i'm going to have to invest in some conceler for my black eyes. 

Congratulations to all new March mummies and best of luck to those still waiting, sending you all some labour dust :dust:

Fingers crossed mummdee that this is things staring for you! 

Ahh i hope DM2 is okay x


----------



## rwhite

jj-rabbit said:


> Just popping on for a quick catch up, i can't believe my little man is a week old tomorrow! That has gone so quick. Was our first night home last night as had to stay in hospital, posted my birth story in 3rd tri. He's one hungry little monkey and i think i'm going to have to invest in some conceler for my black eyes.
> 
> Congratulations to all new March mummies and best of luck to those still waiting, sending you all some labour dust :dust:
> 
> Fingers crossed mummdee that this is things staring for you!
> 
> Ahh i hope DM2 is okay x

Awhh your little man is so beautiful :cloud9: Congrats hunni x

Good luck and :dust: to everybody in early labour (or by now active labour depending on how easy your body's decided to make it for you!) :dance:

Bet Tiger's holding her little man by now, so pleased for her :D Now for the rest of these overdue babies...:| *ahem*!

Really thought I might've been having my baby some time later today from the pains I had last night...
I was having lots of crampy feelings in my tummy and some more shooting pains, then had horrible deep lower backache, enough to make me complain :blush: Also have been having HEAPS of BH's. They're still not sore ones though, and I didn't have any typical contraction type pains in my belly but gawd the backpain was yucky.

So anyway ladies, just letting you know...we're still here :coffee:
Anybody else afraid of meeting up with people or bumping in to anybody, as the last time you saw them you said to them "Oh well, no doubt the next time I see you I'll have a wee baby" :wacko: Because that is exactly what I've said to a few people who I've ended up seeing since then, and it's making me want to pull my hair out :hissy:

xx


----------



## starbucks101

jj-rabbit said:


> Just popping on for a quick catch up, i can't believe my little man is a week old tomorrow! That has gone so quick. Was our first night home last night as had to stay in hospital

Congrats Hun, Nice to hear your both home safe and well! 

Right Ladies, Next time you hear from me I will have a baby! Arghh... I feel so sick with nerves! 

Dropping Emily off to my mums @ 7am tomorrow to get to the hospital for 7.45 - Induction is scheduled for 8am!! (so probably nearer 9 by the time they've stopped faffing around!) 

I'm signing off to do a little bit of housework so we don't come home to a pig-sty & going to grab a shower & hairwash before attempting to get some sleep... 

Good Luck Girls! Hope a few more of you will not be in the thread when I get back and will be off with your babies too! 

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Good luck hun - hope everything goes well for you x x


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ooh goodluck Starbucks101 i hope its speedy for you hun, exciting x x


----------



## rwhite

starbucks101 said:


> jj-rabbit said:
> 
> 
> Just popping on for a quick catch up, i can't believe my little man is a week old tomorrow! That has gone so quick. Was our first night home last night as had to stay in hospital
> 
> Congrats Hun, Nice to hear your both home safe and well!
> 
> Right Ladies, Next time you hear from me I will have a baby! Arghh... I feel so sick with nerves!
> 
> Dropping Emily off to my mums @ 7am tomorrow to get to the hospital for 7.45 - Induction is scheduled for 8am!! (so probably nearer 9 by the time they've stopped faffing around!)
> 
> I'm signing off to do a little bit of housework so we don't come home to a pig-sty & going to grab a shower & hairwash before attempting to get some sleep...
> 
> Good Luck Girls! Hope a few more of you will not be in the thread when I get back and will be off with your babies too!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

Good luck for your induction sweets :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Can't wait to hear how it went for you and to see some pictures of your gorgeous baby girl! :kiss:

xx


----------



## mummydee

good luck starbucks!!!

things have eased off for me here, irregular contractions between 6-9pm, still got period pains and backache and my boobs are leaking like a tap! also took a look at my cervix and its covered in the thick paper mache stuff I descried earlier?!

just had a clary sage bath so off for an earlish night just in case, I'm shattered AND high!!


----------



## rwhite

FAO Becki - for the list (or soon to be added!!) Sophxx due 12 March is in labour and 1st_timer is in labour too :dance: 

Go girls, go :dust: 

x


----------



## Tink1o5

hey ladies just updating from the hospital im being induced in 10 mins. I've been sitting here for hours but .. will be induced in 10 mins lol. they said my little man should be here by tomorrow :)


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> hey ladies just updating from the hospital im being induced in 10 mins. I've been sitting here for hours but .. will be induced in 10 mins lol. they said my little man should be here by tomorrow :)

Omg congrats hun!! You're lucky being induced early! :) That's crazy, you'll be meeting your little boy so soon! Wishing you an easy and fast labour :thumbup: 

:hugs: Good luck!

Well ladies, I just went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a bit of plug! :dance: I know plug isn't anything to get too excited about, and a plug is more of a fair indication that labour's close but I haven't yet had anything like that happen (yesterday got the teeeeeniest amount, but only the size of a piece of snot, and looked like it too!) until now!

:happydance: I like progress. Got a little more backache now. Am hoping it will end up somewhere but am happy really as long as I go before I have my next midwife appointment (Monday). If I make it to that one, Jenny (midwife) is going to give me that specific acupuncture to hopefully kickstart labour, and I think she mentioned a sweep too? Then if those fail, I'm getting a scan done to check the maturity of my placenta to see if I'm okay to go to 42 weeks before medical induction.


----------



## rwhite

Oh, also forgot to mention - steffi2 went for her induction yesterday so hopefully we will be seeing an announcement from her pretty soon :dance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Yup due to my blood pressure being high and my doctor being concerned about pre-eclampsia she didnt want to risk it and decided to just induce me. I'v been induced, now sitting here watching t.v :haha: honestly a little scared but had to happen sometime right lol


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> Yup due to my blood pressure being high and my doctor being concerned about pre-eclampsia she didnt want to risk it and decided to just induce me. I'v been induced, now sitting here watching t.v :haha: honestly a little scared but had to happen sometime right lol

Glad they made a quick decision, better safe than sorry eh! Pre-eclampsia is a scary thing - I was born at 32 weeks by c-sect due to mum having it. Think it was a bit of a shock to her, as I understand it all happened really fast :wacko: Understandably she's been asking about my BP and checking my ankles for swelling :rofl:

Wonder how long it will take for something to happen...so excited for you! :thumbup: Are you nervous? x

It's so odd being overdue now and knowing that I could just go in to labour at any time...kinda unreal. It still for the most part feels like I have over a month to go!


----------



## Tink1o5

haha im very nervous and scared. exctied too but questioning if i can actually do this lol. 

I really hope something happens for you soon! :) :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> haha im very nervous and scared. exctied too but questioning if i can actually do this lol.
> 
> I really hope something happens for you soon! :) :hugs:

Course you can :thumbup: You'll do great hun. What kind of birth are you planning? Sorry if I'm being nosy :blush:
I'm planning on having a water birth with gas and air (though midwife put 'if needed'...um, yes needed! :haha:), but who knows...I'm open to other pain meds because at the end of the day I have no idea what kind of pain I'm going to be in...I really want that water birth though so hopefully I can stick to my guns cause I don't think I can be in the water if I have an epidural.

Thank you :hugs: To be honest, I'm quite happy as long as I have him by Sunday. Any longer than that and I might just lose my mind :rofl:

x

I won't expect a reply any time soon because hopefully you're having some good contractions by now :thumbup: Good luck!!


----------



## rwhite

For the list - steffi2 has had her little boy!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/294828-our-little-prince-has-arrived.html


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March

Just to bump up the list

Steffi is already on here, hoping to add Tink1o5, Starbucks101, Sophxx and 1st-timer to the list soon!

Also hoping to hear from DM2 and tiger, and keeping my fingers and toes crossed that mummydee and rwhite go into labour very soon. It's all happening!

I slept well again last night, no signs of labour but my nipples have become really tender?! Weird.


----------



## mummydee

well done on keeping track of everyones births hon!!

nothing happening here - I have a horrible feeling I am going to have a week or so of false alarms - awkward baby, but then he is a boy so I dont know why I am surprised LOL!


----------



## JessiHD

Hubby back from Germany today! Hurray!!!! Please send me some labour dust :dust:now please... :) So glad he's coming home, my mum is here but I know how important it was for him to be here for me and the baby. Oooooh I'm so excited, come on now baby, make an appearance tonight!:happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

awwww mummydee i was so hoping for you last night that it would all kick off, rwhite, well im here to keep you company hun:coffee: im starting to doubt i'll even recognise BH when i get them caus i could be having them alot more than im thinking and just putting it down to baby streaching and tensing just caus theres no pain associated with it, I had only painful BH from 38ish weeks with ds so long forgotten what painless ones feel like without having my hand stuck to my stomach to figure them out, 

i have lots of poeple hoping that i'll go into labour soon and ive been doing more thinking about everything re- induction, im not to sure what the policy is over there rwhite but if i get to 42+1 they almost definatly wont let me use the pool for my labour so i see no point in not going for the induction at that stage as my reason for avoid induction is i have to go into labour natrually to get my waterbirth as they dont have a pool on the delivery suite only on the MW unit and you can use the MW unit if you want any injected drugs ie.. pethidine , epidural , morphine and so on.. or if you have to be induced as they wont induce you on the MW unit.

im just going to have to face that if i go into labour on the 27th or 28th im going to miss my friends big day and make someone else miss it so they can look after DS for me. and i'll have to live with the spd dealing with painkillers till then


----------



## mummydee

hugs lynn you must be so frustrated! tell you something though, when my mum had my younger brother she hadnt had any braxton hicks, went to bed at 10pm feeling perfectly normal, woke up at midnight with contractions and had my brother by 430am - so it just goes to show you could have nothing at all and then suddenly just "be" in labour!


----------



## greenlady

Good luck to everyone who is in labout or going for induction

And lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone else esp those over due xxx


----------



## lynnikins

i know my mum had a false labour a couple of days before she woke up at midnight with contractions and 4 hours later was holding my brother, and with my youngest sister had 7 hour "false" labour then got interrupted by my brother waking up and it stopped then 3 days later had a 6 hour labour with my sister that started while we were out looking at houses lol,


----------



## girl friday

Well I am now officially overdue :sad1: 

Still no sign of labour startinfg and I am so annoyed with my mum's twice daily (at a minimum) phone calls asking if I've had any twinges! especially when at 10am (like today) she says "no twinges? well he won't be here today then".

Yeah, thanks for that mum! That's really what I want to here!

:dust: to everyone! Can't wait for more updates from you all!


----------



## sophieee18

I think tiger had her baby :happydance: don't know any details but there a messages of congratulations on her facebook!!! :) xXx


----------



## lynnikins

girl friday, i can so sympathise, although its not my mum caus she knows better its my MIL messaging me on facebook grrrrr, and some friends who should know better caus they had to put up with me while ds was 13 days late


----------



## lynnikins

i dont think i have her on my facebook,


----------



## greenlady

Oooh congrats to Tiger!

If I go overdue I'm seriously considering putting out a blanket message on FB or something, along the lines of thanks for your concern but please stop asking we will announce the arrival when it happens, politely of course. 

People can't help themselves and their hearts are in the right place, but if you don't tell them straight out to leave you alone then the extra tension is not going to help get things going if you ask me. But yeah not looking forward to the harassment I have to say... good luck girls xx


----------



## rwhite

CocoaOne said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March
> 
> Just to bump up the list
> 
> Steffi is already on here, hoping to add Tink1o5, Starbucks101, Sophxx and 1st-timer to the list soon!
> 
> Also hoping to hear from DM2 and tiger, and keeping my fingers and toes crossed that mummydee and rwhite go into labour very soon. It's all happening!
> 
> I slept well again last night, no signs of labour but my nipples have become really tender?! Weird.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, OH seems to think Sunday (Saturday for most others here) will be the day for me, so who knows :shrug: I'd like to hope so! Or tomorrow would be nice...:thumbup:

You're not the only one with tender nipples actually, I was thinking of mentioning it! Mine have been pretty tender lately, they're normally absolutely fine :hugs: Hopefully it's a sign!



lynnikins said:


> awwww mummydee i was so hoping for you last night that it would all kick off, rwhite, well im here to keep you company hun:coffee: im starting to doubt i'll even recognise BH when i get them caus i could be having them alot more than im thinking and just putting it down to baby streaching and tensing just caus theres no pain associated with it, I had only painful BH from 38ish weeks with ds so long forgotten what painless ones feel like without having my hand stuck to my stomach to figure them out,
> 
> i have lots of poeple hoping that i'll go into labour soon and ive been doing more thinking about everything re- induction, im not to sure what the policy is over there rwhite but if i get to 42+1 they almost definatly wont let me use the pool for my labour so i see no point in not going for the induction at that stage as my reason for avoid induction is i have to go into labour natrually to get my waterbirth as they dont have a pool on the delivery suite only on the MW unit and you can use the MW unit if you want any injected drugs ie.. pethidine , epidural , morphine and so on.. or if you have to be induced as they wont induce you on the MW unit.
> 
> im just going to have to face that if i go into labour on the 27th or 28th im going to miss my friends big day and make someone else miss it so they can look after DS for me. and i'll have to live with the spd dealing with painkillers till then

I guess we are technically the same amount overdue if my first EDD was the 14th...we're in this together :haha: :hugs:

I'm not quite sure what the procedure is when medical induction is needed regarding the birthing pools...I hope I'd be able to use it!! I'll have to ask midwife next time I see her (bet I will :coffee: Monday's my appointment so we'll see...sigh).

xx



sophieee18 said:


> I think tiger had her baby :happydance: don't know any details but there a messages of congratulations on her facebook!!! :) xXx

She did, Kris (tiger) had baby Jesse :dance: I saw that somebody has tagged her in some photos of her son - they are just gorgeous. So I'm sure she will be announcing his arrival very soon. Congrats hunni!!! x Hope it was the fastest labour in history, sure sounds like it should have been if it wasn't!


----------



## rwhite

greenlady said:


> Oooh congrats to Tiger!
> 
> If I go overdue I'm seriously considering putting out a blanket message on FB or something, along the lines of thanks for your concern but please stop asking we will announce the arrival when it happens, politely of course.
> 
> People can't help themselves and their hearts are in the right place, but if you don't tell them straight out to leave you alone then the extra tension is not going to help get things going if you ask me. But yeah not looking forward to the harassment I have to say... good luck girls xx

It's worse when you get text messages from people that can SEE you that you've updated your facebook page recently (so obviously no mention of baby) and they ask if you've popped yet :wacko: Pretty obviously not, hmmmm...:grr:

Good idea though! Put a message on your due date if bubs hasn't arrived by then to say you haven't had baby yet and you will update when you have x For me...well, I thought putting little updates about how baby isn't here would be good enough, but apparently not for some people..


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats Kris on the arrival of Jesse

oo0o look she is on my facebook, , lol just got lost among the 300+updates i had this morning, 

rwhite do i have you on facebook?

for any March Mummy if you message me here i'll add you on facebook


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> Congrats Kris on the arrival of Jesse
> 
> oo0o look she is on my facebook, , lol just got lost among the 300+updates i had this morning,
> 
> rwhite do i have you on facebook?
> 
> for any March Mummy if you message me here i'll add you on facebook

You do indeed :) I was peeking at the pics of your gorgeous little boy, the ones you put up recently...:cloud9: Such a cutie pie!

In case anybody's interested - I'm Rosy White on facebook. Display picture is me facing the side with some mirrors behind me...dad thought it would be a laugh to get a picture of me and bump, with bump distorted in the reflections :haha:


----------



## tiger

Jesse jaymz Harley Adams born 19th match (11 days overdue) at 8:30am weighing 9.5lbs measuring 56cm (I bake em big apparently) after 21hrs of very traumatic later stages of labour resulting in emergency caesarean section under general anaesthetic


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> Jesse jaymz Harley Adams born 19th match (11 days overdue) at 8:30am weighing 9.5lbs measuring 56cm (I bake em big apparently) after 21hrs of very traumatic later stages of labour resulting in emergency caesarean section under general anaesthetic

I'm sorry you had a hard labour hun :nope: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you're okay!! 
Your little boy is so gorgeous :cloud9: Sounds like he's going to be tall, too!

Wishing you the best for your recovery xxx


----------



## sophieee18

[email protected] if anyone wants to add on facebook!! :)

congratulations tiger, sorry you had a hard labour.. but what a result. hes gorgeous!! 

XxX


----------



## FitzBaby

loving all the new arrivals!
anyone else feeling a little disconnected from the threads in the regular section? Like, when you were moving from trimester to trimester and you felt a little out of place once you were almost about to move? Just wondering. LOVING this thread, feeling so comfy in it!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March
> Lamb #70 - Tiger due 8th March - Jesse born 19th March

Congratulations tiger! I think I'll give your birth story a miss until after I've had my LO if it's a traumatic one! Hope you recover quickly :flower:


----------



## rwhite

sophieee18 said:


> [email protected] if anyone wants to add on facebook!! :)
> 
> congratulations tiger, sorry you had a hard labour.. but what a result. hes gorgeous!!
> 
> XxX

Added you :) x


----------



## lynnikins

rwhite said:


> sophieee18 said:
> 
> 
> [email protected] if anyone wants to add on facebook!! :)
> 
> congratulations tiger, sorry you had a hard labour.. but what a result. hes gorgeous!!
> 
> XxX
> 
> Added you :) xClick to expand...

ditto


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Kris, sorry about the hard labour and emer-c sec, I hope you recover quickly and get to enjoy your little boy

btw.. i still grow bigger babies than you, DS was bigger than that at birth


----------



## mummydee

congratulations Tiger! sorry to hear you had a rough time hon!


if anyone wants to add me on facebook, I am "Dee Getthisbabyout Primett" and the profile pic is black and white of me and my hubby on our wedding day!


----------



## lynnikins

mummydee said:


> congratulations Tiger! sorry to hear you had a rough time hon!
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to add me on facebook, I am "Dee Getthisbabyout Primett" and the profile pic is black and white of me and my hubby on our wedding day!

added u


dare i be hopeful right now , i think im having BH ( for some reason unless i have my hand on my tummy im not feeling them) and period pains to go with them. im sitting on my ball bouncing and rocking , gotta climb the stiars to put ds to bed in a min, im hoping that after nothing for so long that something starts and keeps going and doesnt stop till baby is here, after all my body shouldnt need a trial run this time


----------



## mummydee

*** MEANT TO SAY ***

if anyone adds me to facebook, PLEASE do not mention that we are having a blue bump as it is TOP SECRET!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah im keeping all baby news to this site not facebook as we are keeping babys arrival or signs off it off facebook as much as possible


----------



## julchen_79

Wow Tiger! Glad to hear you and baby are ok. Congratulations!!! My doctor yelled "Oh my God this is not a baby but a toddler" when they got Sam out but that fits even more for Jesse. :thumbup: Anyway, congrats again. :happydance: Make sure to rest up well! Wishing you a speedy recovery. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## boonies86

Im sooooo bored of waiting for labour :(


----------



## lynnikins

seem to still be getting BH, i am not honestly paying much attention to the timing of them but im hoping desperately that being on my ball rocking is going to help as my bum is going numb


----------



## boonies86

lynnikins said:


> seem to still be getting BH, i am not honestly paying much attention to the timing of them but im hoping desperately that being on my ball rocking is going to help as my bum is going numb

fingers crossed for u!!!!! :)

any one else feel that baby is a bit to strong to be in there now?? real hard kicks and movements!!


----------



## lynnikins

lol i swear ive felt like im about to get a foot bust out right under my ribs so many times in the last week, its rediculous how strong this baby is and its bound to be 8lbs + if not 9lbs+ and pretty long when it gets here going by history


----------



## Emskins

Just thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing and what the latest news is. My LO is having a rough day today, she just won't seem to settle,my OH has finally got her down so fingers crossed she will sleep for abit as she is exhausted.

Congrats to all the new March mummies and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## CocoaOne

Fitzbaby - I was saying that the other day. I don't even read other threads anymore (unless it's one of us saying waters have broken etc! Lol)

I've got no idea how big this baby is, but she feels bloody massive rolling around in there! She's quieter today (probably another growth spurt knowing my luck!) but when she shifts it feels like my whole body moves with her because it's so strong! 

It's weird too- everyone says that once LO starts engaging then you stop feeling rib kicks and heartburn etc. Well I know she's only about 2/5 engaged - but I'm suffering more heartburn now than the entire rest of my pregnancy and it feels as if she's constantly under my ribs. Maybe I was spoilt before because she was practically lying sideways so I didn't have the normal rib problems? Getting very uncomfy now- but pleased I've got this far without being seriously fed up - only a maximum of 24 days until she's here. Yay!


----------



## lynnikins

probably that you were spoilt a bit but i still get heartburn and kicks in the ribs with LO head down and engaging lol i have long babies lol


----------



## girl friday

I had a mw appointment today and DH asked how big the baby was. I made a comment about how all babies on DH side were big, then added that we all were on my side too. I said all were at leaset 8lb or 9lb and she agreed that LO would keep the trend going!

I've added the ladies who gave their details on here as friends on facebook.

x


----------



## lynnikins

oww spending so much time on my ball is killing my bum, oh well , still getting BH but only about one in 4 hurts at all and they are far apart, i think i have no choice but to either stay on my feet (sore spd and swollen feet ) or on my ball ( sore bum ) till something more intense happens , and i'll definatly be putting some clary sage oil to use later in my bath then rubbing some on my tummy too,


----------



## lynnikins

i hope shining star is getting on ok and her induuction is going well


----------



## vegasbaby

Congrats to Tiger and all of the new March mommies. Hope everyone is enjoying their new babies. For those still waiting on your babies I wish you all quick and easy labors.


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/296356-my-beautiful-princess-here-d.html

Another March Mummy with an overdue Lamb born, due on the 6th or 7th i think


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March
> Lamb #70 - Tiger due 8th March - Jesse born 19th March
> Lamb #71 - SarahTabor due 7th March - Lily May born 16th March

Congrats Sarah! :flower: 

I wish DM2 would pop online- been ages now. Hope she's ok x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

lol Here I am! You are telling me its been ages :wacko: I literally just walked in the house. I havent seen any posts past this page but congrats to all the new mummies (i am sure there are loads and you girls are great at keeping this thread informed) My birth story will be long and detailed so i will write it later and catch up with the thread later. I am just trying to get a few things done here. First on my list was update you girls and facebook! Short version is... Sunday I went in to be induced and got told my cervix was completely shut so i got the 24 hr pessary :( Then Monday I was 1cm and I got the gel then no more progress 6 hours later so i got another round of gel and was dreading the next step (if nothing happened by morn i would have a choice to go home and rest and book a c section) but waters broke MASSIVELY at 1 am tuesday morning. Then I didnt get down to labour ward til 5pm as they were busy and my labour wasnt really doing anything on its own. So then i was put on sintocin drip and details details details my baby boy was born at 9:56am wednesday (st pattys day) weighing 9lbs 9.5oz and i had lost so much blood i had to have 4 pints transfusion and I am really well now. He is a fantastic baby and gorgeous. He is so content and lovely and so not fussy. He is wanting a feed just now so i must go. I will keep updated from now on and post pics and better story soon!


----------



## CocoaOne

Yay! Congrats hun! Glad you're well and enjoying your baby boy x :flower:


----------



## greenlady

Wow you're back! Congratulations - we have all been thinking about you. Sounds like a long old process, glad to hear you didn't need a c-section in the end and I hope you are feeling OK. Can't wait to see pics!

xx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations DM2! Can't wait to see the pics!

x


----------



## julchen_79

Ahhh congrats DM2!! :happdydance: :happydance: we all missed you and are glad to hear you are back and well. Can't wait to see pictures of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> lol Here I am! You are telling me its been ages :wacko: I literally just walked in the house. I havent seen any posts past this page but congrats to all the new mummies (i am sure there are loads and you girls are great at keeping this thread informed) My birth story will be long and detailed so i will write it later and catch up with the thread later. I am just trying to get a few things done here. First on my list was update you girls and facebook! Short version is... Sunday I went in to be induced and got told my cervix was completely shut so i got the 24 hr pessary :( Then Monday I was 1cm and I got the gel then no more progress 6 hours later so i got another round of gel and was dreading the next step (if nothing happened by morn i would have a choice to go home and rest and book a c section) but waters broke MASSIVELY at 1 am tuesday morning. Then I didnt get down to labour ward til 5pm as they were busy and my labour wasnt really doing anything on its own. So then i was put on sintocin drip and details details details my baby boy was born at 9:56am wednesday (st pattys day) weighing 9lbs 9.5oz and i had lost so much blood i had to have 4 pints transfusion and I am really well now. He is a fantastic baby and gorgeous. He is so content and lovely and so not fussy. He is wanting a feed just now so i must go. I will keep updated from now on and post pics and better story soon!

:wohoo: So glad to hear an update from you hun x That sounds like it would've been stressful, I'm sorry it didn't quite go as it should've, but I'm glad that you didn't end up with a c-sect and very pleased that your little man is a well behaved baby :) I figure that's only fair after making you wait so long!

x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the safe arrival, sounds like a bit of an ordeal, i bet your glad to be home, i know i was after having ds and spending a week in hospital,


----------



## steffi2

Hi! Just want to inform you that our son Gavin Patrick was born on March 17, at 38 weeks weighing 6.13 lbs. My c-section was scheduled on March 19, but due to the fluid in the pockets decreasing and the baby getting very restricted, we had to be scheduled earlier.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

*Still havent caught up on the thread* *sorry*
I certainly am glad to be home. I am the one person who hates being away from home more than anyone so it was a nightmare. But now that we are home, I can actually get some sleep because the other babies were keeping us awake at night! lol Says me who is up at nearly 3am lol but that is not due to a fussy baby. In fact I was wondering earlier if we are doing something wrong because surely parenting is harder than this :shrug: I guess only time will tell, i suppose. But he owes it to mummy to be good because he was so stubborn as a bump! lol

By the way... Got a picture in my avatar. Dont think i said but we called him Hunter Scott.


----------



## rwhite

steffi2 said:


> Hi! Just want to inform you that our son Gavin Patrick was born on March 17, at 38 weeks weighing 6.13 lbs. My c-section was scheduled on March 19, but due to the fluid in the pockets decreasing and the baby getting very restricted, we had to be scheduled earlier.

Congrats again hunni xx


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> *Still havent caught up on the thread* *sorry*
> I certainly am glad to be home. I am the one person who hates being away from home more than anyone so it was a nightmare. But now that we are home, I can actually get some sleep because the other babies were keeping us awake at night! lol Says me who is up at nearly 3am lol but that is not due to a fussy baby. In fact I was wondering earlier if we are doing something wrong because surely parenting is harder than this :shrug: I guess only time will tell, i suppose. But he owes it to mummy to be good because he was so stubborn as a bump! lol
> 
> By the way... Got a picture in my avatar. Dont think i said but we called him Hunter Scott.

:shock: He's so cuuuute! And I love his name, probably a good thing OH won't let me use the name Hunter or we may have had a double up :lol:

Exact reason I would much prefer to go home same day as having this bubs if all goes to plan! - other peoples noise, other peoples babies noise, beeping machines...the list could go on ;)

How's his feeding going hun? Are you bfing or bottle feeding? So glad he's such a good boy for you guys :) Can't get over how gorgeous he is, and how alert he is in that photo!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Haha Thanks so much rwhite. That is exactly what all the midwives said each time they saw him. They all said gorgeous and they all were so impressed with how alert he is. I actually have a hard time realising he is only 3 days old because he is so alert. I am really proud of him. I am BFing. I had to give him a few feeds of formula in hospital (just small top up size feeds) because I was hooked up to transfusion and couldnt feed him and once because he wasnt latching yet (they dont like baby to go over 12 hours old without a good feed) But that wont happen here at home. I hated it, he gets so sick after a formula feed :( But this morning he started feeding like a pro and that is apparantly quite typical time for a babys sucking instinct to catch up to his sucking skill iykwim. I still worry he isnt wanting to feed enough because the other girls there had the baby always crying for milk. But I am assured he is fine. I may feed with expressed milk tomorrow just to see how much he is eating since you cant measure it otherwise. But i am not sure yet. Hubby says i am being too paranoid. But i guess i just expect that he should be howling for food all the time :shrug:


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> Haha Thanks so much rwhite. That is exactly what all the midwives said each time they saw him. They all said gorgeous and they all were so impressed with how alert he is. I actually have a hard time realising he is only 3 days old because he is so alert. I am really proud of him. I am BFing. I had to give him a few feeds of formula in hospital (just small top up size feeds) because I was hooked up to transfusion and couldnt feed him and once because he wasnt latching yet (they dont like baby to go over 12 hours old without a good feed) But that wont happen here at home. I hated it, he gets so sick after a formula feed :( But this morning he started feeding like a pro and that is apparantly quite typical time for a babys sucking instinct to catch up to his sucking skill iykwim. I still worry he isnt wanting to feed enough because the other girls there had the baby always crying for milk. But I am assured he is fine. I may feed with expressed milk tomorrow just to see how much he is eating since you cant measure it otherwise. But i am not sure yet. Hubby says i am being too paranoid. But i guess i just expect that he should be howling for food all the time :shrug:

I'm pleased he's feeding well, would definitely make things a lot easier! :thumbup: And don't worry hun, babies can be very demanding if there's something they need, I'm sure he would let you know if he was hungry :)

My midwife said it's quite common for mothers to worry about whether their baby is getting enough, if it would help to ease your mind I don't see why you shouldn't express? :) But yes, your hubby is likely right that he would be pestering you for a feed if he really did want one. 

I'm sure I'll be bugging all you girls who've had their babies when my turn arrives with the same worries, it's only natural :lol: x Speaking of having my baby...hoping it happens some time soon! I've got an appointment with midwife the day after tomorrow at 41 weeks (going by first due date) for some 'induction' acupressure and I thiiink she said a sweep? But I'm not 100% on that bit. Would be nice though :blush: I just wanna meet him and show everybody what I made :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Very best of luck hun :hugs: I know how frustrating being overdue is :wacko:


----------



## KarrierBag

Apologies again, havent read through all the posts but just want to quickly add that my lil Princess arrived at 6:40 on 19/3/10.. Name to follow - haven't decided yet! Quick birth update and will do full post later on today :D

Had sweep Thurs (18th) morning, midwife said she gave me 24 hours at the most, which I didn't believe because head was very far down but cervix still high and behind head..
Pains stopped after sweep so I had a sleep in the afternoon and went to bed at 8pm that night having niggles but nothing major.. Woke at 12:26 with a big contraction but went back to sleep, woke again at 12:55 with an even bigger contraction and knew that was it! Held off for about an hour but felt that I needed to go to hospital at around 2am, so I called and went in..

3cms dilated at about 2:15, coped untill 4am with no pain relief, then got in the pool for half an hour, g+a making me sick so had 1/2 dose pethidine about 5ish, was at 8cms by 6am, fully at 6:10 and baby was born at 6:40! Did use g+a for the second stage as it had stoppped making me sick by then!

Baby is perfect, I'm so in love, had a rough night tonight as I'm exhausted as didn't manage to get any sleep today and she wouldn't latch on at all tonight and screamed constantly from 10pm - 1am when I gave in a gave her a bottle.. Gutted but it had to be done, will be trying her back on the boob tomorrow so wish me luck!!

Congrats DM2, he's beautiful and congrats to everyone else with new babbies!! Lynnikins, what's going on with you? All good I hope?

Thanks girls :dust::dust::dust: for everyone overdue!!

xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Just a Quick update. Will post birth story later when i have more time.

Bao Michael Ha EDD March 23rd 2010
Actually born March 19th 2010 at 1:13pm
Weighing 7 pounds 3 ounces 
and 20 inches long! 

Very proud of him and so in love :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SANY0026.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rwhite

KarrierBag said:


> Apologies again, havent read through all the posts but just want to quickly add that my lil Princess arrived at 6:40 on 19/3/10.. Name to follow - haven't decided yet! Quick birth update and will do full post later on today :D
> 
> Had sweep Thurs (18th) morning, midwife said she gave me 24 hours at the most, which I didn't believe because head was very far down but cervix still high and behind head..
> Pains stopped after sweep so I had a sleep in the afternoon and went to bed at 8pm that night having niggles but nothing major.. Woke at 12:26 with a big contraction but went back to sleep, woke again at 12:55 with an even bigger contraction and knew that was it! Held off for about an hour but felt that I needed to go to hospital at around 2am, so I called and went in..
> 
> 3cms dilated at about 2:15, coped untill 4am with no pain relief, then got in the pool for half an hour, g+a making me sick so had 1/2 dose pethidine about 5ish, was at 8cms by 6am, fully at 6:10 and baby was born at 6:40! Did use g+a for the second stage as it had stoppped making me sick by then!
> 
> Baby is perfect, I'm so in love, had a rough night tonight as I'm exhausted as didn't manage to get any sleep today and she wouldn't latch on at all tonight and screamed constantly from 10pm - 1am when I gave in a gave her a bottle.. Gutted but it had to be done, will be trying her back on the boob tomorrow so wish me luck!!
> 
> Congrats DM2, he's beautiful and congrats to everyone else with new babbies!! Lynnikins, what's going on with you? All good I hope?
> 
> Thanks girls :dust::dust::dust: for everyone overdue!!
> 
> xx

Aww congrats!! You did great x :) How much did your little girl weigh?


----------



## rwhite

Tink1o5 said:


> Just a Quick update. Will post birth story later when i have more time.
> 
> Bao Michael Ha EDD March 23rd 2010
> Actually born March 19th 2010 at 1:13pm
> Weighing 7 pounds 3 ounces
> and 20 inches long!
> 
> Very proud of him and so in love :cloud9:

Aww he's lovely :cloud9: Those are big feet, goodness me! :lol: Well done hun, proud of you :) x


----------



## KarrierBag

She was 6lb 2oz.. she's sooo tiny I can't believe it :D

xx


----------



## rwhite

KarrierBag said:


> She was 6lb 2oz.. she's sooo tiny I can't believe it :D
> 
> xx

Aw she must be really tiny, yeah! :D I bet she's beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures, and to see what name you decide on. So many lovely girls names to choose from :thumbup:

x


----------



## CocoaOne

Updated for DM2


CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March
> Lamb #70 - Tiger due 8th March - Jesse born 19th March
> Lamb #71 - SarahTabor due 7th March - Lily May born 16th March
> Lamb #72 - DueMarch2nd due 2nd March - Hunter born 17th March
> Lamb #73 - KarrierBag due 14th March - Baby Girl born 19th March
> Lamb #74 - Tink1o5 due 23rd March - Bao Michael born 19th March

Congratulations KarrierBag and Tink!! 

DM2 - Hunter is gorgeous!


----------



## mummydee

hi girls!

well just another quickie update.... lost a fair bit more of of my plug last night, its starting to turn into white/yellow snot type stuff, very stringy and gross!

had a "look" at my cervix yesterday too and it looks like it has shortened a bit, plus its very soft and squidgy, less gunk round it.... but everything down there is soooo swollen with the pressure its ridiculous. have also realised I cant stand up and still for more than 5mins (like doing the washing up - oh what a shame) without getting hot shooting pains in my pelvis and into my thighs. 

so last night I got out of my clary sage bath and went to the loo.... two seconds later I looked on the floor and there were "drips" and I kept finding them... I have loads of pressure and constantly feel like my bladder is full so maybe I am a tad incontinent at the moment, but it kinda felt like I was permanently leaking - eww!

also, woke up at 1am cos Livvie was crying, had about an hour of take your breath away type contractions that were coming anywhere between every 6-12 minutes... and then I fell asleep again til 5am so they obviously wore off! 

feeling very achey and period painy this morning so will see if anything happens later - its bound to cos we are supposed to be going out for dinner with friends tonight


----------



## mummydee

huge congrats to Tink, DM2 and KarrierBag - KarrierBag your LO is only 1oz heavier than my DD was at birth and I remember how teeeny that is!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee - your little man is being a right tease! I still think you're going to have him before the 28th though, he'll probably surprise you when you least expect it! Lol

I put some Clary Sage in my bath last night too - did absolutely nothing! Not even any BHs, although I did gave to get up 4 times in the night instead of 1 for a wee- that's the only thing which was different. Starting to think my body doesn't work properly! :haha:


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> hi girls!
> 
> well just another quickie update.... lost a fair bit more of of my plug last night, its starting to turn into white/yellow snot type stuff, very stringy and gross!
> 
> had a "look" at my cervix yesterday too and it looks like it has shortened a bit, plus its very soft and squidgy, less gunk round it.... but everything down there is soooo swollen with the pressure its ridiculous. have also realised I cant stand up and still for more than 5mins (like doing the washing up - oh what a shame) without getting hot shooting pains in my pelvis and into my thighs.
> 
> so last night I got out of my clary sage bath and went to the loo.... two seconds later I looked on the floor and there were "drips" and I kept finding them... I have loads of pressure and constantly feel like my bladder is full so maybe I am a tad incontinent at the moment, but it kinda felt like I was permanently leaking - eww!
> 
> also, woke up at 1am cos Livvie was crying, had about an hour of take your breath away type contractions that were coming anywhere between every 6-12 minutes... and then I fell asleep again til 5am so they obviously wore off!
> 
> feeling very achey and period painy this morning so will see if anything happens later - its bound to cos we are supposed to be going out for dinner with friends tonight

Aww yay! It sounds like something good is happening for you hun, hope you meet your little man soon!! :thumbup: xx :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

1st_timer had her baby boy :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/296646-1st_timers-had-her-baby-boy.html

I just added a video of my kitty talking to me if anybody wants to watch. She's my baby for the mean time :cloud9: x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNVWIvV3Gt0&feature=channel


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March
> Lamb #70 - Tiger due 8th March - Jesse born 19th March
> Lamb #71 - SarahTabor due 7th March - Lily May born 16th March
> Lamb #72 - DueMarch2nd due 2nd March - Hunter born 17th March
> Lamb #73 - KarrierBag due 14th March - Baby Girl born 19th March
> Lamb #74 - Tink1o5 due 23rd March - Bao Michael born 19th March
> Lamb #75 - 1st_Timer due 15th March - Rufus born 20th March

Congratulations 1st_Timer! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

Im still here , still pregnant, still no decent signs, anything promisng wore off in the afternoon yesterday, my other birthboard i use has become a new mums hang out so i dont like going on there anymore caus all us pregnant and overdue ones are hiding and not talking its all questions about babies and as much as id normally help where i could im not in the mood right now, 
the :sex: last night didnt get anywhere, although baby seemd to lift off my cervix for a bit and i was hoping for baby to come down on it differently but no it still seems to be anterior and out of reach, YAY so looks like im all booked in for a rough internal on Wed if nothing changes, 
bonus im on my last day of antibiotics today, i was hoping to take ds to the playground but tis pretty nasty horrible weather out there right now so i probably wont he will just have to have a lazy saturday with Me caus theres little im going to be doing but rocking on this ball or crawling around the room and trying to tilt my pelvis enough to get LO properly posistioned on my cervix caus where it is at the moment theres no way the MW will be able to do a sweep


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats to all the new mums!!! Well done DM2 and tiger glad all went well!!! Can't wait til I read your birth stories, must get mine up soon as well and figure out how to post pics!!!! good luck to all who are still waiting!!xx


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> Im still here , still pregnant, still no decent signs, anything promisng wore off in the afternoon yesterday, my other birthboard i use has become a new mums hang out so i dont like going on there anymore caus all us pregnant and overdue ones are hiding and not talking its all questions about babies and as much as id normally help where i could im not in the mood right now,
> the :sex: last night didnt get anywhere, although baby seemd to lift off my cervix for a bit and i was hoping for baby to come down on it differently but no it still seems to be anterior and out of reach, YAY so looks like im all booked in for a rough internal on Wed if nothing changes,
> bonus im on my last day of antibiotics today, i was hoping to take ds to the playground but tis pretty nasty horrible weather out there right now so i probably wont he will just have to have a lazy saturday with Me caus theres little im going to be doing but rocking on this ball or crawling around the room and trying to tilt my pelvis enough to get LO properly posistioned on my cervix caus where it is at the moment theres no way the MW will be able to do a sweep

Hope your cervix changes position soon hun, I had a feel of mine and it's still quite tucked up the back there so no doubt it's one of the main reasons I'm still here :wacko: I can hardly reach it. Doing my head innnnn...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

its so annoying, 
i have been getting some crampy pains , nothing regular but been doing pelvic tilts all morning on my ball , on the chair, when im walking, bending, and when i get up then sit down i get the sharp shock pains in my cervix so hopefully its a good sign, still getting gentle braxton hicks but nothing is linking up as of yet,


----------



## Ready2Go

tiger said:


> Jesse jaymz Harley Adams born 19th match (11 days overdue) at 8:30am weighing 9.5lbs measuring 56cm (I bake em big apparently) after 21hrs of very traumatic later stages of labour resulting in emergency caesarean section under general anaesthetic

Congratulations and sorry your birth was traumatic.. glad you're both well though x


----------



## Ready2Go

DueMarch2nd said:


> lol Here I am! You are telling me its been ages :wacko: I literally just walked in the house. I havent seen any posts past this page but congrats to all the new mummies (i am sure there are loads and you girls are great at keeping this thread informed) My birth story will be long and detailed so i will write it later and catch up with the thread later. I am just trying to get a few things done here. First on my list was update you girls and facebook! Short version is... Sunday I went in to be induced and got told my cervix was completely shut so i got the 24 hr pessary :( Then Monday I was 1cm and I got the gel then no more progress 6 hours later so i got another round of gel and was dreading the next step (if nothing happened by morn i would have a choice to go home and rest and book a c section) but waters broke MASSIVELY at 1 am tuesday morning. Then I didnt get down to labour ward til 5pm as they were busy and my labour wasnt really doing anything on its own. So then i was put on sintocin drip and details details details my baby boy was born at 9:56am wednesday (st pattys day) weighing 9lbs 9.5oz and i had lost so much blood i had to have 4 pints transfusion and I am really well now. He is a fantastic baby and gorgeous. He is so content and lovely and so not fussy. He is wanting a feed just now so i must go. I will keep updated from now on and post pics and better story soon!

Congratulations!! Sounds like you've had a right time of it but glad your LO's here - he's beautiful :)


----------



## mummydee

hopefully those pains are something lynn!

got soooo much pressure down below today, everything looks so swollen and I feel like I am constantly leaking but not IYKWIM! gross!

been looking at holidays online to cheers myself up lol!


----------



## tiger

I'll post a birth story when I get home but still recovering, we r finding bf'ing g really hard at the moment but I guess he Isnt even 48hrs old. I have lots of colostrum n he really wants to Feed but it's latching that's the part
any news of mm btw???


----------



## greenlady

Huge congrats to 1st timer, Tink1o5 and Karrierbag and anyone else I've missed!!

I just saw on another thread that Lucky Salem, due on the 18th, had her baby: [thread]296554[/thread] She was team yellow so not sure whether its a boy or a girl.

xx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations to the new mummies!

DH has gone to the football this afternoon; he an his friends have given me strict instructions not to go into labour before 6pm so that he has chance to get home and football traffic (around our house and on the route to the hospital) has chance to die down! 

Up until recently I would have gone to the football too, but now I feel more comfortable sitting in our living room, listening to the noise from the ground (we live really close!) and watching Soccer Saturday on sky sports. I am watching out for the latest scores of the teams around us in the league and texting them to DH to keep him updated!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> I'm going to try and keep tabs on the births so DM2 doesn't have too much searching to do when she's back home with her little man!
> 
> Lamb #53 - Sparky0207 due 3rd March - Maisie born 14th March
> Lamb #54 - RainbowYellow due 22nd March - Baby Boy born 4th March
> Lamb #55 - PB&J due 11th March - Jennifer born 12th March
> Lamb #56 - Mrs-N due 5th March - Benjamin born 14th March
> Lamb #57 - EmmaMarch2010 due 6th March - George born 13th March
> Lamb #58 - xLaurax due 22nd March - Chloe born 15th March
> Lamb #59 - MissMuffet due 18th March - Ella born 16th March
> Lamb #60 - Jade2933 due 18th March - Amelia Grace born 15th March
> Lamb #61 - Star.86 due 9th March - Evony Jayde born 13th March
> Lamb #62 - 2ndHeartbeat due in April but expected March delivery - Jason born 12th March
> Lamb #63 - Steffi2 due 19th March - Gavin born 17th March
> Lamb #64 - Lanaross due 26th March - Isabella born 14th March
> Lamb #65 - tinky2010 due 6th March - Baby Boy born 23rd Feb
> Lamb #66 - flumpy due 24th March - Baby Girl born 15th March
> Lamb #67 - MarieGx due 11th March - Joshua born 16th March
> Lamb #68 - eeyore83 due 27th March - Callum born 15th March
> Lamb #69 - LeanneFox due 22nd March - Evan born 18th March
> Lamb #70 - Tiger due 8th March - Jesse born 19th March
> Lamb #71 - SarahTabor due 7th March - Lily May born 16th March
> Lamb #72 - DueMarch2nd due 2nd March - Hunter born 17th March
> Lamb #73 - KarrierBag due 14th March - Baby Girl born 19th March
> Lamb #74 - Tink1o5 due 23rd March - Bao Michael born 19th March
> Lamb #75 - 1st_Timer due 15th March - Rufus born 20th March
> Lamb #76 - Lucky Salem due 18th March - Baby born 20th March

Congrats to Lucky Salem! Can't wait to hear if she had a girl or a boy!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Yay more babies :yipee: congratulations to DM2, Karrierbag and Tink1o5 well done to you all xx 

DM2 i'm like you and worry that he isn't getting enough from me, but they weighed him when we left hospital when he was 5 days old and his weight was fine, they are expected to lose i think it's 10% but he was just under his birth weight so had put it on. It's hard not to worry though, we had a rough night, he woke up at 1a.m. for a feed, fed for 30 mins before falling asleep, yet as soon as we put him down, ping he was wide awake and still hungry, this happened for hours! i said to hubby i was worried he's not getting enough, but i checked and there was defo milk coming out :thumbup: He's getting weighed by the MW tomorrow so will know then by his weight. 

Ahh you sound like you had a rough time of it hun but well done he is a real cutie x x


----------



## Vici

Not sure if some of you know but wanted to let you know about Emma and George xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/296857-please-think-babyhaines-her-new-son-george.html


----------



## lynnikins

If any new mummy is struggling with BF'ing then i would highly reccomend getting a breastfeeding support person out to visit, im not sure about in the USA but here in the UK then its a service that is very helpful in most cases
if the problem seems to be latching on then i found with ds that he would only feed well on the left if i held him like a rugby ball tucked under my arm but he fed fine from the right,


----------



## JessiHD

Congrats all you lovely March Mummies with your lambs, really wish it was my turn. Has anyone tried anything that actually works???


----------



## lynnikins

im going to keep using clary sage caus it does start BH off and if your ready that can lead to labour quickly, 

ok im offically pissed, i have a friend local who was due same day or the day after me and shes just had her little girl today and all ive had today are the same BH and slight very gentle cramps as yesterday


----------



## CocoaOne

I had a clary sage bath last night and it did bugger all - not a single BH! I was gutted. Will keep trying though- hopefully it'll kick my body into gear at some point, it seems to need all the help it can get :haha: 
Still don't feel any pelvic pressure, no plug or show signs, no false contractions, hardly any BHs :-( Occasionally I get a little sharp pain somewhere in my bump (seems to change places) and the odd period-type cramp, but nothing to write home about. I'd put money on me having to be induced!


----------



## greenlady

Is anyone else at home alone tonight? My DH is at work and I just dunno what to do with myself, there's bugger all on telly and the third tri board is not even interesting me that much. I am wondering if I should just cut my losses and go to bed. I never go to bed this early...

Cocoa - do you think if you haven't had any signs or anything yet it will mean you'll go overdue? I haven't had much of anything either, I just thought that maybe with some people there's not really much notice and wham it all happens? I don't know what's normal and maybe I should have had more signs by now. On the other hand I don't really want my baby to come early and I'm not especially looking for any signs, watched pot never boils and all that...

I just remember Seity saying quite often that she wasn't ready for the baby to come early and hadn't had any problems of pains or anything and then all of a sudden she was in labour. So you never know, maybe it'll happen like that for the rest of us. That would be nice wouldn't it :wacko:


----------



## mandylou

i wanna be on that list! lol

greenlady - my OH is working tonight so i know how ya feel, home alone and bored lol 
i was just contemplating going to 'sort out' baby's room.. and by sort out i mean generally rearrange everything lol coz nothing actually NEEDS sorting. :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

greenlady it would be nice to have it happen like that but after ds's labour i dont think im going to be that lucky, ive just had a painful BH and have been gettin a few crampy feelings off and on this evening and have a friend who has a "feeling" im going to have this baby tomorrow so ive noted the time and if i get anymore painful BH then i'll note them down, im going to stay on my ball as much as i can till DH's friend goes home then i'll be taking a clary sage bath and hoping it helps, ive also been getting shooting cervix pains this evening and i cant feel babys bum up high in my ribs or even just under anymore i can only feel legs when baby streaches out so im hoping its all going somewhere,but im ready to settle in for a long wait


----------



## greenlady

Ooh good luck lynnikins I really hope this is it for you xxx :dust:


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun, we might have to organise a london march mummies meet up after all the babies are here


----------



## greenlady

mandylou said:


> i wanna be on that list! lol
> 
> greenlady - my OH is working tonight so i know how ya feel, home alone and bored lol
> i was just contemplating going to 'sort out' baby's room.. and by sort out i mean generally rearrange everything lol coz nothing actually NEEDS sorting. :haha:

I've got PLENTY of sorting out to do but buggered if I'm going to start it at 10pm!! The worst is being bored but not actually any motivation to do anything. Hence I'm on here harassing you lot :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

i have a bag of 3-6month clothes in the crib right now lol and the drawers need moving so the crib can go onto my side of the bed and the bookcase putting in the spare room so if this all goes somewhere then dh will be busy while im labouring lol


----------



## greenlady

lynnikins said:


> thanks hun, we might have to organise a london march mummies meet up after all the babies are here

Yeah that would be cool. The bugger about London is unless you live centrally you're almost guaranteed to be the opposite side of London to everyone else. I'm way up north!!


----------



## greenlady

At my NCT class the teacher was talking about having a project for when you go into labour, just to stave of boredom and keep distracted. Thought that was a good idea, like sorting out all your old photos or paprework or whatnot. I'm sure he'll be grateful for a task to do :thumbup: 

YAY keep us posted hope its the real thing x


----------



## CocoaOne

Seity was very lucky - I think most people must have signs first though? Otherwise why does everyone keep asking if I've 'had any twinges yet?'?!?!? :haha:

ETA: what is a bloody 'twinge' anyway?! Grrrrr


----------



## greenlady

CocoaOne said:


> Seity was very lucky - I think most people must have signs first though? Otherwise why does everyone keep asking if I've 'had any twinges yet?'?!?!? :haha:
> 
> ETA: what is a bloody 'twinge' anyway?! Grrrrr

:haha: Dunno tell them to twinge off! 

My MIL called tonight for a chat and finished the conversation by promising to 'keep in regular contact'. Great. This whole 'have you had your baby yet' business is only just starting for me and I can feel it starting to grate already. 

Re signs: reckon it must just be different for everyone. ..?


----------



## lynnikins

btw girls ive started a thread on the discussion board on the facebook page for Bnb for us March mummies


----------



## greenlady

Hope nobody minds but I'm keeping my FB separate from BNB, just cause I'm a bit guarded about what I put on FB. Nothing personal!

However it seems I can still see the wall posts on there so maybe I can keep track if anything exciting happens for you guys xx

Right I think I'm off to bed with my book and chocolate biscuit. Just a bit of parting labour dust before I go:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## rwhite

tiger said:


> I'll post a birth story when I get home but still recovering, we r finding bf'ing g really hard at the moment but I guess he Isnt even 48hrs old. I have lots of colostrum n he really wants to Feed but it's latching that's the part
> any news of mm btw???

Aww I hope the feeding gets easier soon hun :hugs: And I'm sure it will, just give it time and perseverance, we're all here if you want to complain!

No news sorry sweets, I am currently in a state of utter brokeness haha: I know that's not a word, but was at a loss at what else to use) as obviously no job and OH is struggling a bit too. Andi's on a different cellphone network to me so am unable to text her - am considering ringing her on our landline though it will be expensive, just to check how she's getting on. 
x


----------



## rwhite

JessiHD said:


> Congrats all you lovely March Mummies with your lambs, really wish it was my turn. Has anyone tried anything that actually works???

:nope: Nothing sorry hun, I think being active (walking, bouncing on birth ball etc) helps however...castor oil certainly doesn't. Just makes you poop, unless I suppose you're ready for labour...then it might do something! 

I must admit, I've been shocking with being up and about, probably why I'm a week overdue :blush: But I've been trying to redeem myself. Wish it would just happen :hissy:

I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow, acupuncture to hopefully set something off and don't quote me on this but pretty sure she mentioned a sweep (if not, I'll be requesting :rofl:). But am so at my wits end that I may just beg her to put me down for an induction the day after my appointment or the day after that, if nothing has happened. Because it's really beginning to get me down.

Nearly in tears today because OH wants to go out and socialize (me included, of course) but it's not something I want to be doing, I just want to be having my baby :cry: I know that sounds silly, but I just feel like it should have happened now, but I've had little to no signs of anything happening. Checked cervix again last night and I can hardly reach it, it's that tilted and high.

Sorry for the rant girls :| I'm just feeling sad and fed up and uncomfy xx


----------



## enola

Hello lovely ladies! I just wanted to pop by and wish you all the best of luck and send lots and lots of labour dust to those who are in need! :dust:
We had our little dude, Daniel James Stevenson who weighed 8lb 4lb at 6.32pm yesterday after 18 hours of labour - I was very lucky and my waters actually broke and we had a natural birth as planned, but I'll write more in a birth story once we've nested and rested :flower:
I just really wanted to thank you all for your support in those tough last weeks of pregnancy, it really really helped me. You're all awesome! :hug:


----------



## starbucks101

Hey Ladies! 

Just a quick pop in to say that Kaitlyn was born @ 6.23am on the 20th March! forceps in the end after a long old struggle, will post the full story when i feel abit more human! She weighs in at 8lbs 4oz and is gorgeous! has got daddies jet black hair! :cloud9:

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg288/lollypop1988/Kaitlyn%2020032010/DSCN0712.jpg 

xxxx


----------



## greenlady

HUGE congrats enola and starbucks!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

many congrats starbucks and enola!


hang in there rwhite...and beg the midwife!!! are you dialated at all?

DH and I had spicy Mexican food last night and went for a 2 hour walk and nothing happened. He wont DTD with me b/c he's scared of hurting bubs. I just want this baby out of me already! My doc said depending on how effaced and dialated I am on Wed. he will induce me on Thursday. He's a little wary of the size of bubs. I've had tons of BH but am super apprehensive about being induced earlier than my due date. What do you all think?

Greenlady...we're due the same day and we're both team yellow! And I hope I don't offend anyone but I'm with you when it comes to the FB department. Not even gonna post picts of bubs on there once he/she arrives.


----------



## greenlady

FitzBaby said:


> many congrats starbucks and enola!
> 
> 
> hang in there rwhite...and beg the midwife!!! are you dialated at all?
> 
> DH and I had spicy Mexican food last night and went for a 2 hour walk and nothing happened. He wont DTD with me b/c he's scared of hurting bubs. I just want this baby out of me already! My doc said depending on how effaced and dialated I am on Wed. he will induce me on Thursday. He's a little wary of the size of bubs. I've had tons of BH but am super apprehensive about being induced earlier than my due date. What do you all think?
> 
> Greenlady...we're due the same day and we're both team yellow! And I hope I don't offend anyone but I'm with you when it comes to the FB department. Not even gonna post picts of bubs on there once he/she arrives.

Hooray for team yellow! :flower:

It must be different in the US because unless there is a medical need or cause for concern I doubt they would induce before the due date here. Also they don't check how dilated you are (well for me anyway) until 41 weeks. How big is your baby? Lots of people have normal labours with big baies. I personally would try to avoid induction as I would rather go into labour naturally the way mother nature intended. I would ask him
for a detailed explanation of the risks/benefits of why he wants to induce on Thursday. Perhaps the size of the baby is really a cause for concern but you need all the info before you decide.

I am also a bit wary that sometimes doctors (as opposed to midwives) feel the need to get things over and done with - it is easier for them and the hospital if they can schedule everything. Sorry to be a cynic but you should not feel pressured - it is your birth and your choice, just get as much info from your doc as you can is what I would advise.

Good luck! 
PS tell your hubby he WONT hurt the baby and apparently its one of the best ways to get labour started... :thumbup:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I finally have time to update the first page and of course bnb has been down. I did try to trawl back through and noticed cocoaone is keeping track for me. Thanks so much hun! I really dont think i can search through every page. You girls really are so great.

Hunter had his first fussy night last night so that was a bit of a nightmare but even though he is feeding really well he hasnt had a poo in over 24 hours so i am a bit concerned. I think that is why he is grumpy. But he is better today at least. I am trying to remember infacol before feeds to get his bowels moving. LOL What a topic of conversation :wacko: 

I am peeing SO much today as the mw said would happen to help the body get rid of the fluids retained. By the way girls, expect more swelling of the feet/ankles after birth, it is natural. That is the excess fluid, then you will start to pee and sweat a lot to get rid of it, thats what the mw told me and she is right.


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Just wanted to say well done to all the new Mummies. I have not been on for a while, as little Willow is keeping me nice and busy!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

To whoever it was that said latching is an issue... I just bought a nipple sheild today (well i had hubby pick it up) I had heard the girl in the next bed using one at hospital and looked them up after. My nips were so sore and of course he would stop and relatch loads and feeds would take a while but now i am using the sheild, it is a much better feed for both of us. It means it goes quicker because he doesnt have to re latch, it is more comfortable for me, it really means i will not give up BFing. Hunter was a bit confused at first but he is taking to the sheild really well. I really recommend getting it. I have a pair of avent ones from tesco for £4.49. Just gotta pour boiling water over it before and they are good to go (or keep them in sterilser i guess)

I hope this tip helps any mums struggling or any of you still pregnant may benefit from remembering this.


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations starbucks and enola! :flower:

well I've been having more crampy pains, but nothing that I could time or anything. Hope it's a sign that things are slowly preparing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mummydee

congrats enola and starbucks, great news!

other than feeling like a bloater, nothing to report now so will be amazed if anything happens tonight!

cocoa - 7 days til our due date, eeeek! got mw tomorrow, wonder if she'll tell me anything interesting! wonder if I can bribe her to give me a sweep? xx


----------



## lynnikins

sorry to disaapoint ladies no baby for me yet, dispite mega exertion last night and then again today regardless of my spd pain which is killing im counting the min till i can take more painkillers caus im really sore and didnt sleep well last night and have barely been able to move today because of it.

but got a few more things ticked off the list that needed doing before baby arrives ( or were going to get done while i was in labour ) i just have a very crabby toddler caus his dinner is hours late and he should have been in bed over an hour ago as well, oh well hopefully he will nap longer tomorrow and sleep in a bit in the morning


----------



## CocoaOne

DM2 - Do you want me to still keep track? I know it'll be tough for you to keep trawling through the pages when you've got a hungry little man to keep you occupied! (and I've got nothing better to do with my time!!)

So newest Lambs:
Lamb #77 - enola due 20th March - Daniel born 20th March
Lamb #78 - Starbucks101 due 9th March - Kaitlyn born 20th March


Is enola the only one so far to give birth on her actual due day?!

Dee- 7 days!! Comes round so quickly. I've got a manic week this week, but I'm still hoping she'll come sooner rather than later. She's been really quiet for the past 2 or 3 days and I've not had a 'clear out' as such, but been for a number 2 three times today- I'm trying to convince myself that these are all signs :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

Mummy_em has gone in for her induction this evening so i expect i'll be getting a text in the next 24 hours to say her LO is here


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh good luck to mummy_em x x


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> So newest Lambs:
> Lamb #77 - enola due 20th March - Daniel born 20th March
> Lamb #78 - Starbucks101 due 9th March - Kaitlyn born 20th March
> Lamb #79 - Jackie.d due 23rd March - Mia born 21st March

Congrats Jackie!


----------



## FitzBaby

thanks so much for all the updates. it's so great to hear all the awesome news.


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm watching that programme about Eddie Izzard running 43 marathons for Sports Relief. 

What an inspiration! If he can do that, I KNOW I can give birth, even if it takes days of slow latent labour. Our minds are a powerful tool and we can do anything if we believe enough and want it enough. We are all going to have beautiful babies in our arms soon - a few hours of pain is definitely worth it! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

ok im trying a different tactic tomorrow im going to spend the day on all fours as much as possible to see if i can get this baby to lift its head up to the right posistion and push my cervix into the right place


----------



## vegasbaby

Silly question, but have any March Lambs been born on their due date? Just curious.


----------



## rwhite

starbucks101 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just a quick pop in to say that Kaitlyn was born @ 6.23am on the 20th March! forceps in the end after a long old struggle, will post the full story when i feel abit more human! She weighs in at 8lbs 4oz and is gorgeous! has got daddies jet black hair! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg288/lollypop1988/Kaitlyn%2020032010/DSCN0712.jpg
> 
> xxxx

She's beautiful :cloud9: Congrats hunni!! x


----------



## rwhite

Hi girls :wave: How are we all today?

Well - it turns out I may have OC (obstetric cholestasis). I have had bloody itchy palms of my hands and soles of my feet (and other body parts too, but these two places in particular...) over the past few days and really hadn't thought too much of it, but when I was bored I decided to google it and found out that it could be this condition. It's basically when your liver gets tired towards the end of pregnancy, and stops filtering the toxins from your blood properly and you end up with these things called bilesalts in your blood, therefore causing the itching. It can be quite dangerous to mother and baby, and can result (though very likely, and worse case) in stillbirth. 

So I have had some bloods and urine tests done for this today, and if I do have it then midwife will likely induce me. Figures I only get it once I'm overdue :wacko: haha. I'm not too worried, as I know there's only a small chance of anything going wrong and at least it's brought to midwife's attention now..

Apart from that, midwife appointment was very good - she gave me the induction acupuncture where she put the needles in my lower back towards my bum, my legs and one in the squishy part between my thumb and finger - the bit where if you press it feels bruisy and tender. That one was a killer :nope: Horrible sensation from it. If that was successful she said it normally works within 24 hours.

She also gave me a sweep - she said my cervix is very soft and favourable and was already 1-2cm dilated, she stretched me to a 3. It did hurt a bit, as it would if somebody's pulling open the cervical opening with their fingers...:wacko: but have been losing some plug, as she said to expect. Hoping for blood streaks! Am going to the bathroom again soon so hopefully I see some. She also put in my notes that I'm 50% dilated. She told me that she could very easily break my waters (said this when her hand was up there, I was a bit like :shock:). On second thoughts, wishing I'd asked her to hehe but then again I had 40min of public transport to catch home and a hike up a hill to get to the house so maybe wouldn't be the best idea...just hope I'm not left waiting now!!

So with both these methods, I'm hoping at least for something! She said she thinks my body has been doing some of the work without me feeling it, so I'm pleased with that...would just like my baby now :rofl: I will make sure I hop on as soon as I feel anything (if I'm lucky), and from then on will see if Andi is able to update you all. If she can't, I'll try and get online as soon as I can to hopefully make an exciting announcement :D x OH has an ipod touch, so if there's internet at the hospital I could always see if he would update from there, but I guess we will have to see.

Sorry for the essay - nearly done!! So, if the acupuncture and sweep fail...
Jenny (midwife) has booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning to check placenta, fluid levels around bubs and blood flow through the cord. Then in for a CTG scan (I'll be at the hospital for 2 hours, eeek) to monitor heartrate and things I presume. Should be fun, but OH is unable to come as it means he wouldn't get paid for that day...and seeing as we need all the funds we can get right now, it's fair enough. Just would be nice to have someone there for support, but I can manage okay without.

Phew. All done, I think :winkwink: Really hoping I go in to labour tonight - does anybody know how long it would normally take before labour starts after a sweep? And their success rate?

xxx


----------



## thechaosismex

*been AWOL forevers!*

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their babies in the past 2 weeks! and lots of labour dust to babies overdue and due soon!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thechaosismex

rwhite said:


> Hi girls :wave: How are we all today?
> 
> Well - it turns out I may have OC (obstetric cholestasis). I have had bloody itchy palms of my hands and soles of my feet (and other body parts too, but these two places in particular...) over the past few days and really hadn't thought too much of it, but when I was bored I decided to google it and found out that it could be this condition. It's basically when your liver gets tired towards the end of pregnancy, and stops filtering the toxins from your blood properly and you end up with these things called bilesalts in your blood, therefore causing the itching. It can be quite dangerous to mother and baby, and can result (though very likely, and worse case) in stillbirth.
> 
> So I have had some bloods and urine tests done for this today, and if I do have it then midwife will likely induce me. Figures I only get it once I'm overdue :wacko: haha. I'm not too worried, as I know there's only a small chance of anything going wrong and at least it's brought to midwife's attention now..
> 
> Apart from that, midwife appointment was very good - she gave me the induction acupuncture where she put the needles in my lower back towards my bum, my legs and one in the squishy part between my thumb and finger - the bit where if you press it feels bruisy and tender. That one was a killer :nope: Horrible sensation from it. If that was successful she said it normally works within 24 hours.
> 
> She also gave me a sweep - she said my cervix is very soft and favourable and was already 1-2cm dilated, she stretched me to a 3. It did hurt a bit, as it would if somebody's pulling open the cervical opening with their fingers...:wacko: but have been losing some plug, as she said to expect. Hoping for blood streaks! Am going to the bathroom again soon so hopefully I see some. She also put in my notes that I'm 50% dilated. She told me that she could very easily break my waters (said this when her hand was up there, I was a bit like :shock:). On second thoughts, wishing I'd asked her to hehe but then again I had 40min of public transport to catch home and a hike up a hill to get to the house so maybe wouldn't be the best idea...just hope I'm not left waiting now!!
> 
> So with both these methods, I'm hoping at least for something! She said she thinks my body has been doing some of the work without me feeling it, so I'm pleased with that...would just like my baby now :rofl: I will make sure I hop on as soon as I feel anything (if I'm lucky), and from then on will see if Andi is able to update you all. If she can't, I'll try and get online as soon as I can to hopefully make an exciting announcement :D x OH has an ipod touch, so if there's internet at the hospital I could always see if he would update from there, but I guess we will have to see.
> 
> Sorry for the essay - nearly done!! So, if the acupuncture and sweep fail...
> Jenny (midwife) has booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning to check placenta, fluid levels around bubs and blood flow through the cord. Then in for a CTG scan (I'll be at the hospital for 2 hours, eeek) to monitor heartrate and things I presume. Should be fun, but OH is unable to come as it means he wouldn't get paid for that day...and seeing as we need all the funds we can get right now, it's fair enough. Just would be nice to have someone there for support, but I can manage okay without.
> 
> Phew. All done, I think :winkwink: Really hoping I go in to labour tonight - does anybody know how long it would normally take before labour starts after a sweep? And their success rate?
> 
> xxx


I was 3cm and didnt realise it and she sweeped me to 4cms at 3am...and had baby at 8am! :winkwink: hope you have bubs soon! xxxxxxxx


----------



## rwhite

thechaosismex said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :wave: How are we all today?
> 
> Well - it turns out I may have OC (obstetric cholestasis). I have had bloody itchy palms of my hands and soles of my feet (and other body parts too, but these two places in particular...) over the past few days and really hadn't thought too much of it, but when I was bored I decided to google it and found out that it could be this condition. It's basically when your liver gets tired towards the end of pregnancy, and stops filtering the toxins from your blood properly and you end up with these things called bilesalts in your blood, therefore causing the itching. It can be quite dangerous to mother and baby, and can result (though very likely, and worse case) in stillbirth.
> 
> So I have had some bloods and urine tests done for this today, and if I do have it then midwife will likely induce me. Figures I only get it once I'm overdue :wacko: haha. I'm not too worried, as I know there's only a small chance of anything going wrong and at least it's brought to midwife's attention now..
> 
> Apart from that, midwife appointment was very good - she gave me the induction acupuncture where she put the needles in my lower back towards my bum, my legs and one in the squishy part between my thumb and finger - the bit where if you press it feels bruisy and tender. That one was a killer :nope: Horrible sensation from it. If that was successful she said it normally works within 24 hours.
> 
> She also gave me a sweep - she said my cervix is very soft and favourable and was already 1-2cm dilated, she stretched me to a 3. It did hurt a bit, as it would if somebody's pulling open the cervical opening with their fingers...:wacko: but have been losing some plug, as she said to expect. Hoping for blood streaks! Am going to the bathroom again soon so hopefully I see some. She also put in my notes that I'm 50% dilated. She told me that she could very easily break my waters (said this when her hand was up there, I was a bit like :shock:). On second thoughts, wishing I'd asked her to hehe but then again I had 40min of public transport to catch home and a hike up a hill to get to the house so maybe wouldn't be the best idea...just hope I'm not left waiting now!!
> 
> So with both these methods, I'm hoping at least for something! She said she thinks my body has been doing some of the work without me feeling it, so I'm pleased with that...would just like my baby now :rofl: I will make sure I hop on as soon as I feel anything (if I'm lucky), and from then on will see if Andi is able to update you all. If she can't, I'll try and get online as soon as I can to hopefully make an exciting announcement :D x OH has an ipod touch, so if there's internet at the hospital I could always see if he would update from there, but I guess we will have to see.
> 
> Sorry for the essay - nearly done!! So, if the acupuncture and sweep fail...
> Jenny (midwife) has booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning to check placenta, fluid levels around bubs and blood flow through the cord. Then in for a CTG scan (I'll be at the hospital for 2 hours, eeek) to monitor heartrate and things I presume. Should be fun, but OH is unable to come as it means he wouldn't get paid for that day...and seeing as we need all the funds we can get right now, it's fair enough. Just would be nice to have someone there for support, but I can manage okay without.
> 
> Phew. All done, I think :winkwink: Really hoping I go in to labour tonight - does anybody know how long it would normally take before labour starts after a sweep? And their success rate?
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> I was 3cm and didnt realise it and she sweeped me to 4cms at 3am...and had baby at 8am! :winkwink: hope you have bubs soon! xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Nice!! :shock: I hope I'm as lucky as you, but then again she did say she wasn't sure if the cervix would stay at 3cm but hopefully if I'm losing plug it means something is going to happen. Thank you sweetie :hugs: 

How are you and bubs getting on? :kiss: x


----------



## thechaosismex

I hope you get a nice bloody showtime and increasing pains! :D then labour time! mwahah!

We are getting on brilliantly! i just want to eat her :D x


----------



## mandylou

thechaosismex said:


> I hope you get a nice bloody showtime and increasing pains! :D then labour time! mwahah!
> 
> We are getting on brilliantly! i just want to eat her :D x

hehe isnt it strange that we all wish pain upon each other! lol:flower:


----------



## PineappleHead

oh my goodness, I've missed soo much... 
Congrats to all the new mommies and I hope that everyone that's still waiting has a smooth labor :dust: :dust: 

@ mandylou-- it is strange but if that's what makes the baby get here then bring it on! :rofl: 

Wanted to share a pic of my handsome 3 week old little man, Zander :cloud9:
he's sayin "hello there!" 
https://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af119/HoneyBee1225/Zander%20Benjamin/hellothere.jpg


----------



## rwhite

thechaosismex said:


> I hope you get a nice bloody showtime and increasing pains! :D then labour time! mwahah!
> 
> We are getting on brilliantly! i just want to eat her :D x

Having my show!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAYYYYY!!!! Holy crap, feels good to know that (hopefully) I'll be in labour in not toooo long now.

I made a thread about my show :rofl: Just because I know how blinkin hard it is to find pictures of plug/show on google image search when you're feeling nosy...and I hope nobody complains about it :wacko: I did put a warning...sooo...I hope it helps people!

:rofl: I suppose she _has_ been in your tummy before...just...intact :lol: x



PineappleHead said:


> oh my goodness, I've missed soo much...
> Congrats to all the new mommies and I hope that everyone that's still waiting has a smooth labor :dust: :dust:
> 
> @ mandylou-- it is strange but if that's what makes the baby get here then bring it on! :rofl:
> 
> Wanted to share a pic of my handsome 3 week old little man, Zander :cloud9:
> he's sayin "hello there!"
> https://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af119/HoneyBee1225/Zander%20Benjamin/hellothere.jpg

So gorgeous :cloud9: xx Thanks for sharing hun


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm home finally, will write my rather horrific never-doin-that-again birth story when i get a chance. theres a couple pics on rwhites update thread :cloud9: 
xx


----------



## mummydee

Rosy - thats great news hon! hope its continuing and something may be happening!!!

Andi - lovely to see you back hon!


----------



## mummydee

ooh Rosy just seen you arent online which is a first as you usually are when I get up in the morning - hoping little man is on his way!!! eeeek!

PH - loving the pic of Zander, adorable!

Chaos - nice to to see you back too! How are you?


----------



## mummydee

Just a quickie...



still debating little mans name, thought we had picked but now still not 100%.... can you please tell me what you prefer:

Callum Richard John Primett

or

Roman Richard John Primett


Primett is the surname! Thanks gals xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh I like both Dee - but Roman is really nice and a bit different. Sounds good with Olivia too. 

Rwhite - really hope you're in labour!!

I've got a funeral to attend today, and OH has freaked me out by saying 'what if your waters break in the middle of the service?'. It would be sods law! Really hope nothing happens - still having strongish cramps now again but nothing that is regular x


----------



## mummydee

hope the funeral goes okay cocoa - keep yer legs crossed!!!


----------



## boonies86

i love the name callum, but roman is so different and i love different names lol!!!! my midwife told me she cant remember the last time she had a 'leah' on her books, i was so proud lol!!!!! lets hope she looks like a leah when she finally comes!!!


----------



## mummydee

Thanks Boonie - I love the name Leah, I think its so pretty!


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> ooh Rosy just seen you arent online which is a first as you usually are when I get up in the morning - hoping little man is on his way!!! eeeek!
> 
> PH - loving the pic of Zander, adorable!
> 
> Chaos - nice to to see you back too! How are you?

Not yet sadly, but had a few crampy type feelings at my knicker line so wondering if it might be the start of something? And a few back twinges...hoping I'll wake up in labour! It's almost 9pm here so am going to have an early night and hopefully something will happen - I'll pop on and do a quick update if anything does happen and then Andi might continue to update you girls :) If she's unable to it's okay too, I will be sure to update as soon as I'm able to xxx Really really really hoping this is going to be it...don't want to go in to town tomorrow for scans etc!!!



mummydee said:


> Just a quickie...
> 
> 
> 
> still debating little mans name, thought we had picked but now still not 100%.... can you please tell me what you prefer:
> 
> Callum Richard John Primett
> 
> or
> 
> Roman Richard John Primett
> 
> 
> Primett is the surname! Thanks gals xxx

OH and I both think Roman :) :thumbup: Lovely name x Though they both are!



CocoaOne said:


> Oh I like both Dee - but Roman is really nice and a bit different. Sounds good with Olivia too.
> 
> Rwhite - really hope you're in labour!!
> 
> I've got a funeral to attend today, and OH has freaked me out by saying 'what if your waters break in the middle of the service?'. It would be sods law! Really hope nothing happens - still having strongish cramps now again but nothing that is regular x

Thanks hunni :hugs: Not 100% sure what my body's doing right now to be honest! Very hopeful though. Sounds like you're not far behind! And you too, Dee xx

Don't worry hun, I think I read that 1 in 10 women have their waters break prior to labour, so fingers crossed baby will be nice and patient until at least the end of the service!


----------



## mummydee

arghhhh DH has just text me and said he has a funny feeling I'm going to go into labour today! he's got a bit of a sense for things like that so now I'm feeling a bit butterflyey about it all!


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> arghhhh DH has just text me and said he has a funny feeling I'm going to go into labour today! he's got a bit of a sense for things like that so now I'm feeling a bit butterflyey about it all!

Ooh we could possibly be labour buddies :haha: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee- I hope you do! Then you can send labour dust to me. Having LO this week (except today) would be brilliant! Lol

Rwhite- good luck for tonight, hope you wake up in lots of pain! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

sounds all nice and promising Rosy i hope something is happening

when is it going to be my turn, at least i managed to sleep last night and woke up painfree this morning (when compared to yesterdays pain) but stil a bit tender, 

What beautiful baby pics everyone has,i cant wait to add mine to the collection,

mummy_em is doing well shes just text me, getting pains and getting checked again soon but its not all started off in a huge rush like some inductions do. so keep fingers crossed she gets some nice strong contractions soon so she can meet her wee baby


----------



## rwhite

CocoaOne said:


> Dee- I hope you do! Then you can send labour dust to me. Having LO this week (except today) would be brilliant! Lol
> 
> Rwhite- good luck for tonight, hope you wake up in lots of pain! :haha:

:rofl:!! I'm having some funny pains at the moment actually, I think perhaps it's my cervix doing something because it feels a bit like the feeling I had when midwife was doing the stretching :wacko: It felt awwwwful, but this isn't as strong.



lynnikins said:


> sounds all nice and promising Rosy i hope something is happening
> 
> when is it going to be my turn, at least i managed to sleep last night and woke up painfree this morning (when compared to yesterdays pain) but stil a bit tender,
> 
> What beautiful baby pics everyone has,i cant wait to add mine to the collection,
> 
> mummy_em is doing well shes just text me, getting pains and getting checked again soon but its not all started off in a huge rush like some inductions do. so keep fingers crossed she gets some nice strong contractions soon so she can meet her wee baby

Have you had a sweep or anything yet hunni? You should def ask your midwife for one to help things along :hugs: I'm going to feel so bad if you are waiting 2 weeks again! It's horrible enough one time around I can't imagine how annoying it must be the second time around :hissy: Cheeky baby! Maybe it is another blue bump for you, I think I read that babies are more likely to be overdue for a few reasons, and one was if they're male babies. Would make sense as to why my sister went overdue three times...:shrug: And why I am! And why you were with Nate (who, by the way, is gorgeous! :cloud9:)

Good luck Em! :dance: x Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## CocoaOne

Glad to hear you're not suffering too badly today Lynnikins - just a few more days to go and LO will be here, just got to hold out for a few more days... :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

MW tried a sweep last week she couldnt give me one caus my cervix was out of reach, so im spending as much time on hands and knees as i can to try and get baby in the right place to move my cervix so she can reach it on Wed at my appointment,


----------



## CocoaOne

vegasbaby said:


> Silly question, but have any March Lambs been born on their due date? Just curious.

Just enola as far as I can see!






> So newest Lambs:
> (Lucky Salem had a girl - not been named yet though)
> Lamb #77 - enola due 20th March - Daniel born 20th March
> Lamb #78 - Starbucks101 due 9th March - Kaitlyn born 20th March
> Lamb #79 - Jackie.d due 23rd March - Mia born 21st March


----------



## lynnikins

well mine sure wont show up anywhere near due date lol


----------



## CocoaOne

I don't think there's any danger of that Lynnikins! lol

I feel sick - too much bouncing on my ball I think :haha:

Off for a shower then getting ready for the funeral. Sending lots of labour dust to EVERYONE - I think we all want or need it now, the last of the Lambs are nearly 39 weeks. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mummydee

rwhite said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> arghhhh DH has just text me and said he has a funny feeling I'm going to go into labour today! he's got a bit of a sense for things like that so now I'm feeling a bit butterflyey about it all!
> 
> Ooh we could possibly be labour buddies :haha:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: xClick to expand...


now THAT would be grand! just been baking cupcakes with Livvie so going to take one to the mw as sweep-bribery!! :haha: :blush:


----------



## mummydee

Lynn - got visions of you crawling to the loo/kitchen/front door on all fours now! really hope it works for you, my friend went into labour after spending an hour on all fours scrubbing the kitchen floor!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

CocoaOne- you are brilliant! Thanks so much for updating :hugs: 

Mummydee- I like both those names, I had callum on our short list but i really like how unique and distinctive Roman is... very distnguished. Very Cool!

Hope you are all well today. I know how frustrating going overdue is girls (beleive me if i can go 15 days over including 3 days of induction/labour in hospital then you girls can do anything!!) It is so cliche but it is true what they say, it doesnt matter once they are here. And dont beleive a word anyone says about "enjoy the sleep while it lasts" I am still trying to get used to the fact that my sleep isnt restricted and everytime i realise it i am so pleased! lol Like i discovered a new skill! :haha: But I dont wake up with a stuffy nose and I can sleep in any position i fancy. And once these stitches heal I look forward to being able to turn over without difficulty (he did have that big head i was worried about... 39cm! so they had to do a "3 layer cut" I really must sit down and do my birth story but then again it may scare some of you lol) Hunter isnt too bad at night but it is still so much easier to sleep even intermittently (spell?) than it was to sleep when pregnant. It takes getting used to though! lol So from experience, all the "enjoy it while it lasts" comments are crap! Being heavily pregnant sucks... no sugar coating it (and this is coming from someone still recovering which is no walk in the park) 

I hope all the little stubborn lambs show up soon. Who is the most overdue now? Did anyone beat my record? :haha: LOADS OF:dust: to all of you!


----------



## PineappleHead

mummydee I like Roman Richard John Primett


----------



## girl friday

Congrats to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else :dust: to you all!

DH's parents are going away form Thursday till Sunday so they are convinced LO will come sometime over this weekend. It's my mum's birthday on Friday and we want LO to have a birthday of his own so don't want him to arrive then! 

I am booked in for a sweep on Wednesday and possibly on Friday too so he could arrive this weekend. I knid of hope he will cos if he comes before Thursday DH wants his parents to see LO first and I obviously want my parents to see him first! DH's prents don't do short visits (4 to 5 hours minimum is the norm!) and as they are going away and my parents aren't I can see there being issues over seeing LO in hospital and them staying for the whole of the visiting hours!

We have said that we don't want visitors the day we come out of hospital as we want time to adjust to being 3 rather than 2, which could mean my parents not seeing him for 2 or 3 days and they won't like that!

Anyway, I am rambling so will stop now!


----------



## lynnikins

i think if Rosy is underway which it sounds like then im the next most overdue active member on the board although there are alot of names with no updates that were due before me,

mummy_em has had her waters broken and shes contracting well, so lots of :dust::dust: for her,

lol Dee, my kitchen floor could do with a good scrubbing now that i think about it, i might just do that, going to spend the morning playing around with DS though


----------



## rwhite

Girls...


I'm in labour!!!! Thought this day would never come...although it's bloody painful :rofl: :dance: :happydance: :dance: C'mon Lynn, it's your turn now! 

Have been having contractions 3 to 4 in 10 minutes lasting at least 40 seconds (this was criteria to ring midwife so have now done so, and called mum), it's 2.43am and midwife should be over in about an hours time so might have a shower in the meantime. Sucks because I haven't really had much sleep tonight - the early night didn't end up happening. I went to bed at about 10.30, 11 and got maybe an hour's sleep before getting up and nagging OH, telling him I was having niggles and that he was to come to bed now if he was to support me through this! :haha:

Some of these contractions are killer...making me doubt whether I can be a big girl and refuse the epidural :wacko: Doesn't help that OH is dead asleep so I can't ask him to put pressure on my back. I had to move out to the living room because when I was in bed he would (fast asleep of course, can't reason with a sleeping person can you :dohh:) insist on spooning me and when I got a contraction I would have to move away from him but he has an iron grip and would moan in protest if I did. So I got sick of that and left the room :rofl:

I'm contemplating whether or not to text Andi now...it's a tricky one, I don't want to wake her up unnecessarily because she'll be needing all the sleep she can fit in right now. I might text her and let her know, but it's up to her whether she updates. Hopefully I'll have an update for you all in a day or two :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: To the overdue lambs, especially you Lynn, and all the nearly-due lambs (which is pretty much everyone!! Yay!) xx


----------



## lynnikins

well ive had a bit of bloody discharge today its been bloody mucas most recently and im getting alot of BH and im hoping they will turn into something, about to put more air into my ball so i can bounce on it as DH sat on it the other night and it went a bit flat after that lol, 

Dee my floor hasnt been scrubbed caus i got down on my knees and realised although my spd isnt causing huge pain for walking or being upright i cant move either leg when im kneeling


----------



## CocoaOne

Woo hoo! That's fab news hun, I'm so happy for you!

Hope everything goes really quickly and as unpainfully as possible. I'd say you can text me but it would prob cost you a fortune! 

:dust:


----------



## greenlady

Great news Rwhite, I hope it goes well!!

Lynnikins, :dust: for you too !!


----------



## girl friday

Good luck Rosy! Cant wait for updates!

x


----------



## rwhite

lynnikins said:


> well ive had a bit of bloody discharge today its been bloody mucas most recently and im getting alot of BH and im hoping they will turn into something, about to put more air into my ball so i can bounce on it as DH sat on it the other night and it went a bit flat after that lol,
> 
> Dee my floor hasnt been scrubbed caus i got down on my knees and realised although my spd isnt causing huge pain for walking or being upright i cant move either leg when im kneeling

:dance: Yay, bloody discharge is good! Remember, I had this at lunch time and started having pains about 12 hours later, so it's a sure enough sign :hugs: Really pleased for you hun! I was having lots of hard BH too, after my sweep.

:rofl: about your DH sitting on the ball...Tom hasn't quite managed to do that, though I'm surprised. Sounds like something that would happen to him, poor boy.

Thanks everybody for the well wishes, I'm so excited! And rather nervous too...but mainly just pleased I don't have to wait. Wishing I'd learnt some labour breathing techniques but I guess if midwife's coming over then she could help me out with those anyway. Deep breaths are only doing so much. And I feel nauseous :sick: I hate vomiting so fingers crossed that feeling dissipates..


----------



## mummydee

well the mw went well girls, bp, wee and everything fine. she says he is at least 3/5ths engaged still and his shoulder blades are on my pelvic one which is why I am in so much pain when I wear trousers!

bad news is that there is no sweepage until tuesday 6th april when I will be 41+2!! thats the policy, and I will be seeing the consultant on 7th april anyway.

if little man isnt here by then I WILL cry :( a 10min waddle around asda just about did me in, I cant imagine what I'll be like 2 weeks from now!


good luck rosy! and lynn hugs for your spd - great reason not to clean the floor tho!


----------



## CocoaOne

Lamb #80 - Sophxx due 12th March - Ismaeel born 21st March


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee - he will definitely be here by then. You've been having signs and pains for ages now!

I won't get a sweep until 41+3 I think :-(


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> well the mw went well girls, bp, wee and everything fine. she says he is at least 3/5ths engaged still and his shoulder blades are on my pelvic one which is why I am in so much pain when I wear trousers!
> 
> bad news is that there is no sweepage until tuesday 6th april when I will be 41+2!! thats the policy, and I will be seeing the consultant on 7th april anyway.
> 
> if little man isnt here by then I WILL cry :( a 10min waddle around asda just about did me in, I cant imagine what I'll be like 2 weeks from now!
> 
> 
> good luck rosy! and lynn hugs for your spd - great reason not to clean the floor tho!

Aww that long until you get a sweep? :nope: No fair! I thought 41 weeks was bad...was always so jealous of those girls getting offered sweeps before or on their due dates! :haha:

I really think your LO will come by then, you've had some signs already so fingers crossed! :hugs: Your pelvic bone sounds so painful :cry: 

OH was so cute just before! For those of you that didn't read my rant thread awhile ago, he was feeling unexcited and a bit distant from the pregnancy, but it seems that the nearer the baby comes the better he's becoming so it's pretty relieving!

I told him that I was having pains and figured that he understood, but he was obviously half asleep (then later I realise he probably WAS half asleep because I came in and he said something "Don't worry, the slugs have no pants on" :rofl:!!!!). So I decided I was going to have a shower, but it was quite close to the midwife possibly arriving, so I woke him up to tell him to wait in the lounge to answer door if need be...he gave me an odd look and said "Why is Jenny coming over for?" and I was like "Umm, because I'm in labour" and he goes "YOU'RE IN LABOUR?" with a big grin :haha: :dohh: Silly boy.


----------



## thechaosismex

Good luck rhwhite! :happydance: sounds promising :D

And Dee I'm sure bubs will be here before your sweep :dust: xxxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

im up for a night feed. u can do it Rosy! 4 me contractions were the woirst thing in the world! but it's just one day ok. u can txt me anytime my ph is always on silent so it won't wake me. goodluck hun. i keep getting jealous then i remember i've had mine lol. coz it is an exciting time. goooodluuucckk!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## lynnikins

I had a nap but im up again for now with DS


----------



## mummydee

sat here sniffing DDs vest clean out the machine, its sooo addictive, I only used Asda non-bio washing powder but it smells delicious!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Lol dee i love fresh washed clothes lol,


----------



## mummydee

I am literally drooling smelling it... I'm almost tempted to chew on a corner of it, how gross is that! I also crave the smell of a wet flannel!


----------



## lynnikins

mmmm im now smelling the chips i ahve in the oven for mine and ds's dinne they smell sooooooooo good, im definatly buying them again,


----------



## CocoaOne

I am in a BAD mood today. 

No idea why. 

But a VERY BAD mood :growlmad:


----------



## lynnikins

have some chocolate hun, it will fix ya, or if you drink coffee make a weak coffee and load 2 heaped teaspoons of hot chocolate into it for a nice mocha mmmmmmmm


----------



## CocoaOne

lynnikins said:


> have some chocolate hun, it will fix ya, or if you drink coffee make a weak coffee and load 2 heaped teaspoons of hot chocolate into it for a nice mocha mmmmmmmm


Lol- usually a big bar of Galaxy would sort me right out, but I've really gone off it during pregnancy :-(
I might get some anyway and persevere with it! I think the constant period type cramps are getting me down :-(


----------



## lynnikins

well at least the cramps are a promising sign hope you start getting some real contractions though, 
nothing has changed on my front for a few hours its all very samey lol but i got my ball pumped up ive had a nap and dinner so once ds is in bed i'll get out the clary sage oil and get bouncing/dancing doing anything i can to get things happening more


----------



## MiissMuffet

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/297990-rwhite-labour-thread.html#post4800997

I will be updating for Rosy here :)
xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/297990-rwhite-labour-thread.html#post4800997

I will be updating for Rosy here :)
xx


----------



## lynnikins

cheers hun


----------



## mummydee

Cocoa I have been pretty grouchy too! apparently increased pmt symptoms can be a good sign!

I am so excited Rosy is in labour and just seen Sophie's waters have broken! I'm getting all emotional at people going into labour now!

TMI but is everyone else getting like heaps of CM these days? I feel constantly ickly!

Just got DD into bed so going to shove a pizza in the oven, get on my ball and have a clary sage bath while hubby is playing 5 a side!


----------



## boonies86

mummydee im gettin loads of cm, i described it to my midwife today and she sed it was my plug, although there is no blood in it!!


----------



## lynnikins

ive been getting loads for days as well


----------



## mummydee

its just hard to know if its plug or cm - would feel better if it was pink or something lol!


----------



## boonies86

yeh thats what bugs me!! TMI alert- mine is seriously like ive just blown my nose lol!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee - I just had a clary sage bath, gonna massage some in my back now too! Lol

No increase in cm for me.


----------



## lynnikins

not used any clary sage tonight since the crampy tightnings kinda stopped when i put ds in bed


----------



## tiger

Is bf'ing meant to hurt to begin with?? We r on day 4 n my nipples hurt so bad, I nearly cry everytime I put him on there!! My milk hasn't fully come in yet either n I'm worried he's bot getting enuf because he will wake up n feed for an hour- hour n a half then go to sleep but want another feed 2hrs later!! If that. I'm worried n my nipples Hurt so bad n I've had 10hrs sleep in 6days cuz he's always crying like he's hungry (oh n hasn't poo'd for 2days) n I tried expressing a bit b I can only express 30-40ml between both breasts each time. I thought they could only hold lime 15ml At this age? He had 70ml overnight. My boobs can't keep up


----------



## MiissMuffet

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/297990-rwhite-labour-thread.html#post4800997

woop woop Well done Rosy!! :dance:

ii have such a good baby. she is sleeping at nights, she woke us at 7.30 this morning, and then back to bed but is still asleep now i just woke up its lunch time! She hardly cries, we wake up to her stirring and making sucking noises. I can't breastfeed right now, she is a vicious latcher, it was pretty much an aiming game to try get her on, so the nurse at the hosp found it tough to get her on properly as she was such an animal at it :haha: but then i got so super sore my nipples are scabby. it came to the point i would scream when she was on, so am expressing at the mo, and midwife will help me latch her back onto the breast tomorrow when she is here as they are pretty good now. she shoulod go back on, i feel abit guilty but atleast she is still getting my own milk, and i am going to try put her back on tomorrow. I have milk for africa you should see my fridge :shock:

Still havn't got round to putting up my birth story, been catching up on sleep these last couple days. slowly getting there :) 

congrats to all those births i have missed whiloe i've been away. can't believe march is almost over!! And my girl is a week old today!!!! I feel sad at the same time, i miss my bump!!!!

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Kris hun it takes a few days for your nipples to get used to feeding get some sheilds in and keep up good eating habits and your own fluid intake as that will affect your milk, your milk should come in any day now so dont worry about that, talk to a breastfeeding support worker if you need too


----------



## lynnikins

Mummy_em had her wee girl Ella Louise today at 4.53pm, weighing in at 7lb 9oz, 
Mum and Baby doing well


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #80 - Sophxx due 12th March - Ismaeel born 21st March
> Lamb #81 - RWhite due 17th March - Lachlan born 23rd March
> Lamb #82 - mummy_em due 31st March - Ella born 22nd March

Congrats to the new mummies!!


----------



## boonies86

ok i want my baby now!


----------



## kangaroo

A bit of a late update but just to let you know that Tess Doyle was born on the 18th of March....will update more later once I get more of a chance!! xxxxxx


----------



## mummydee

congrats to all the new mummies....

kangaroo, sophie, rosy, mummy_em ... and anyone else I may have missed!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to the new mummys

I have a request will you all please stop having your babies so that mine will arrive i think s/he is feeling a bit croweded out and scared of arriving


----------



## mummydee

LOL Lynn! I'm not having mine yet and I'm certain he isnt going to arrive til after my due date now, apart from lower back ache I literally have nothing to report and every morning am waking up now going "bugger" as am convinced I am going to go into labour in the middle of the night!

I think I need to adjust my mind set to convince myself the baby isnt actually due until 42 weeks so anything before then is just a bonus!


----------



## lynnikins

well i did wake up with a slightly achey back this morning, but im not putting that down to anything other than spending nearly 2 hours on my knees last night leaning forward on the ball i think its just that the muscles have been pulled by the weight of the baby


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to all the new mummies! xx

No signs for me either :( literally sod all. But I've still got 8 days so you never know. Max 3 weeks I will have my baby but hopefully sooner....


----------



## lynnikins

aww greenlady, i know how you feel, i was the same, thinking id barely go over if i did now i think im the most overdue regular lamb in here


----------



## lynnikins

by my count theres 26 mummies due before me on the list that havent reported a birth yet


----------



## greenlady

I am just trying not to think about it, keep myself busy and hopefully the baby will just fall right out while I'm not looking :rofl:

Your time will come very soon Lynn it bloody has to come out sometime!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #80 - Sophxx due 12th March - Ismaeel born 21st March
> Lamb #81 - RWhite due 17th March - Lachlan born 23rd March
> Lamb #82 - mummy_em due 31st March - Ella born 22nd March
> Lamb #83 - kangaroo due 6th March - Tess born 18th March
> Lamb #84 - sophieee18 due 17th March - Baby Boy born 23rd March

Congratulations!! This means that over half the Lambs are here now!


----------



## mummydee

rofl at fall out when I am not looking!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

lol i had a nap yesterday hoping the same thing but no luck lol


----------



## greenlady

I keep thinking of the monty python skit from the meaning of life, the Catholic woman with about 12 children, she's just at the sink doing the washing up or answering the door or something, and there's this wet sound and 'oops there goes another one!' :rofl:


----------



## CocoaOne

My belly is aching all the time now. Pretty sure they aren't BHs because my belly doesn't always go hard at the same time (anyone else find it hard to tell when belly is hard and when it's just baby pushing against it? Maybe it's because I've got a nice layer of fat over my belly!)
It's like a dull period ache and lasts for ages, so definitely not contractions. Grrrr


----------



## lynnikins

im finding it near impossible to tell, probably because baby is taking up all the space, i find the only way i can tell is to lean back and find a bit at the bottom of my bump which is soft and feel there


----------



## mummydee

Becki I get a pretty much constant rock hard belly all the time - and its definitely difficult to determine BHs from the hard belly... but when I get my BHs it goes right down into my pelvis and lower back, but when my belly is just rock hard its just normal for me.

also, my braxtons put pressure on my cervix, it feels like babies head is jutting right down on it, like a sharp stabbing pain!

I can also feel little man sticking out on my left rib almost constantly, specially when I walk about you can feel a lump the size of a tennis ball on that side!


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh it's so confusing! I've not been getting pains anywhere else really. Apart from my left hip - every so often if I'm standing or walking it feels like my leg is literally going to pop out of my hip joint! Really weird feeling, presume it's LO putting pressure on some nerve or something.

My periody aches are usually at the bottom of bump, but occasionally they are at the top. I was starting to worry thatsomething was wrong with my placenta etc but LO is still moving around ok so sure all is fine. Wish there was none of these pains before labour, they just get your hopes up and then knock them down again!

AND I didn't get any chocolate last night :-( OH was out with friends and I couldn't be bother to walk or drive to the shop! So lazy :haha:


----------



## greenlady

does anyone else get a sharp pain on the inside of the thigh at the very top near the pubic bone? I get it sometimes when just standing or walking in a certain position, I think its bone not muscle and just presume its the pelvis has started to widen or something.

As for BH, still not sure 100% whether I'm getting them but the belly does tighten up quite hard all over - sometimes more on one side (where the baby is) so its all lopsided. It doesn't hurt though. I think it must be BH, but I couldn't say I can pinpoint the beginning and end of them.


----------



## CocoaOne

I get that inside thigh pain sometimes too- I used to get it on both sides so MW referred me to physio incase it was SPD. Physio said it's where you're compensating for extra weight by using different muscles- so the muscles in the inside of your thigh can get really tight and cause sharp pains or aches. Another joy of pregnancy!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations to all the new mummies!

Well, my mum actualy shouted at me today because I've not had any labour signs! 
She TOLD to me in a very strict voice that I MUST to go for lots to walks around the local park. The only problem with that is that the walk to the local park and back is about 4km in total and there are only benches by the children's play area. 

I'd need to stop more often than once halfway around the walk! I think she thinks I just sit here all day doing nothing! I go for a walk to the shops most days and I go up and down our very steep stairs constantly thougout the day. I also bounce on my gym ball every night!


----------



## MiissMuffet

my spd has not gone away so i still need to get a belt fitted grrrrr


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Lachlan! oh wow that was my other favourite name... its scottish ;) Love it rwhite! congrats new mummies... i am typing and feeding hunter at the same time just now so i will update the list later.


----------



## PineappleHead

DueMarch2nd said:


> Lachlan! oh wow that was my other favourite name... its scottish ;) Love it rwhite! congrats new mummies... i am typing and feeding hunter at the same time just now so i will update the list later.

I do that a lot too, type and feed Zander at the same time. lol.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Tiger- it shouldnt hurt. It means he is latching wrong. Same happened with me and with each feed it hurts worse. I got nipple sheilds to help. They work wonders. I feed him using the sheilds and then put nipple moisturiser on after so they will heal. They are still a bit too sore to not use the sheilds. But it is a much easier feeding with them. I was told, remember they are BREASTfeeding not nipplefeeding so make sure he isnt just sucking the nipple. It may help to look up latching techniques if you cant get help. I know what you mean, they say they dont need much but i was expressing a bit before i got the sheilds because it was sore to feed and he just gulps it down. My milk has properly come in now. Day 3 or 4 is meant to be the "cluster feeding" when he will be at your breast all day. He will feed little and often Then your milk should be in. HTH


----------



## mummydee

nice to see some of the mummies with babies back online with their gorgeous little ones! its been very quiet apart from those of us still waiting have a good old moan!


----------



## lynnikins

Andi, have a look online for the Smile belt ive heard great things about it for post pregnancy spd problems, and get to a phsyio when you can asap to make sure your pelvis is correctly aligned before the joints all tighten up again


----------



## Lottie'sMum

tiger said:


> Is bf'ing meant to hurt to begin with?? We r on day 4 n my nipples hurt so bad, I nearly cry everytime I put him on there!! My milk hasn't fully come in yet either n I'm worried he's bot getting enuf because he will wake up n feed for an hour- hour n a half then go to sleep but want another feed 2hrs later!! If that. I'm worried n my nipples Hurt so bad n I've had 10hrs sleep in 6days cuz he's always crying like he's hungry (oh n hasn't poo'd for 2days) n I tried expressing a bit b I can only express 30-40ml between both breasts each time. I thought they could only hold lime 15ml At this age? He had 70ml overnight. My boobs can't keep up

Hi there,

In my opinion the first few seconds really hurt, Willow is two weeks today. My Health Visitor says it does get better, it did with my first. Hang on in there!:thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

Tiger - I was under the impression that your nipples can be really painful for the first week or so. Can you buy nipple cream (there's a fab one sold here called Lansinoh which is lanolin based - I've heard it described as heaven in a tube for nipples!) Failing that - when you've finished feeding LO, express a tiny amount using your fingers and rub the milk on your nipples and let them air dry. 

Also- your LO is much better at getting milk out than any type of pump, so expressing doesn't really give a good indication of how much milk you produce during BFing. Definitely recommend speaking to a lactation specialist if you've got access to one, if not - try the BF section here x

ETA - feeding every 2 hours is normal - it'll become longer between feeds eventually. From what I've read, all you can do is offer your breast whenever you think he's hungry. It'll help you to produce more milk in the long run. Also, babies only need a teaspoon of milk on the first day they are born, by the 4th day he still probably only needs a couple of tablespoons at most - their stomachs are tiny! Babies are also born with a layer of 'brown fat' which is designed to keep them going for a week or so while your milk comes in - he's not starving so keep trying. It'll get easier :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

latching on alway hurt initially with DS caus he had teeth (2 bottom ones ) when he was born so would always catch my nipple each time he latched so id suck on a lollypop or something for those few seconds but then it was ok, nipple sheilds do help if your getting pain during the feed but you need to check your latch , i was always told the baby needed its bottom lip/jaw further away from the nipple than the upper one so that the nipple pointing in towards the roof of the babys mouth, this is caus theers a gland that they need to put pressure on with their mouth movment to get the milk


----------



## mummydee

ouch lynn, nath had teeth when he was born? Ive heard of it happening but never met anyone who's LO has had them!


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> Andi, have a look online for the Smile belt ive heard great things about it for post pregnancy spd problems, and get to a phsyio when you can asap to make sure your pelvis is correctly aligned before the joints all tighten up again

i have had to have physio while i was in hospital coz my muscles down there wernt working i didnt know which was which and it made things abit difficult iykwim, i spent some of the hospital stay with a stupid catheter in, so the physio will be doing a follow up this week so will catch up about the spd then too.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah he had little teeth, lol it was funny though caus he didnt get any more till 7months old and most of his fellow bumps from my birth board with him had 4-6 teeth by then and then one week he started teething again and got 4 all at once across the top then the 2 next bottom ones then the molars top and bottom and then the eye( fang ) teeth, so now the next ones we are waiting for should be coming near christmas time and they will be the second set of molars:dohh: joy of joys, lol


----------



## aladrian

Just a quick update, my induction date has been set for 3/28 with a likely arrival date of 3/29 provided my little lamb doesn't arrive sooner.

Wow lyn...born with teeth? I'd heard of it too, but never knew anyone whose lo had it. That must have been a trip especially with the breastfeeding. I'm not sure I could even imagine being accidentally bitten right after having delivered lo. :)


----------



## lynnikins

it wasnt easy feeding with teeth only managed 6wks though and 3 of that was half expressed milk half breastfed as i had to go back to work


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I didnt need the nipple sheild this evening because my nipples were less sore. But before i fed him i had sat with the hot water bottle on my breasts because they were so firm and engorged. Then he fed loads and it didnt hurt a single bit. He seemed to have to do less work to get the milk out. Maybe using a hot water bottle or warm flannel is worth a try. But if the nipples are sore to start with, it wont matter how good the latch is. You need to get the nipples sorted first.


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay my nipples are healed and my m/w helped me latch her back on this morning and she did it like a pro :cloud9:


----------



## julchen_79

Hi ladies, I finally got around to post my birthstory...it is long...and it took me a while but it is finally done. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...aby-sam-march-11th-2010-long.html#post4816861

I hope you are all doing well and if you have not had your LO yet that you soon will. I love being a mommy and I could not imagine a life without my little guy. Feels like I had him forever.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i just got around to doing my birth story too. sorry its so long xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...-5-53am-8lb7oz-my-not-so-fun-birth-story.html


----------



## girl friday

Well I have been banished to the living room as I can't sleep and DH is u for work in 3 hours! 
I stirred cos I was too hot and needed a drink and literally 5 minutes later, after some water and flipping the duvet DH said "can't you sleep?" he said my breathing was disturbing him! 
He then asked if I was in any pain cos I had some pain earlier after having a spicy pizza.
His final comment before I left the room was "is it normal to not be able to sleep very well in the later stages of pregnancy?" Apart from stirring to turn over I have slept really well all pregnancy, it's only been these last few nights that I have struggled and I swear tht's cos I am so hot in the night! I have a duven over me andI am effectively also wrapped in a dream genie pillow so I am bound to get hot!

I told him lots of women get pregnancy insomnia before they are almost 41 weeks pregnant so I've done well!


----------



## PineappleHead

girl friday, if you're just now starting to not be able to sleep, then you've done fabulously! I couldn't sleep well from like week 25 on to the end. and now that Zander is here, it's even less sleep for me. lol. sorry you got booted to the sofa. I hope you can get a bit of sleep tonight.


----------



## lynnikins

im actually looking forward to restful sleep once the baby is here i'll get about 3 days when i can sleep on my tummy till my milk properly comes in then it will be back on my side or back for a while lol,


----------



## aflight84

OMG i couldn't sleep properly from like 25 weeks spent the last couple of weeks ont he sofa and am still there now cos Mia just wont settle through the night!


----------



## lynnikins

just want this baby here now :cry: DM2 i dont know how you coped, 
i dont know how i coped last time it must have been caus by this point i was having contractions with DS and my Mum was here for support now im the Mum


----------



## horsey_hen

Please can you update me, we had a beautiful little girl born 17th March weighing 8lb 12oz named Maisie.

Hope all Mums & LO's are doing well.

x


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #80 - Sophxx due 12th March - Ismaeel born 21st March
> Lamb #81 - RWhite due 17th March - Lachlan born 23rd March
> Lamb #82 - mummy_em due 31st March - Ella born 22nd March
> Lamb #83 - kangaroo due 6th March - Tess born 18th March
> Lamb #84 - sophieee18 due 17th March - Baby Boy born 23rd March
> Lamb #85 - horsey_hen due 4th March - Maisie born 17th March

Congratulations horsey_hen!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations horsey_hen!


----------



## JessiHD

Had my show at 3am and my contractions are now every 7 mins. Wish me luck ladies! Xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh yeah i meant to come back and update :dohh: Thats no worse than putting the dirty clothes in the tumble dryer this morning! :haha: If my husband wasnt singing everything that was going on i wouldnt have realised :rofl: (mummys putting the clothes in the tumble dryer... la la la) He didnt realise it was opposite either though so i dont feel so bad :wacko:

I havent got round to my birth story yet :( It will be so long! Grrr.

Lynnikins... I dont know how i coped either lol It was so frustrating. What are you 10 days over now? Do you have an inducion date? Of course, mind you... induction doesnt mean LO will come... my induction was the 14th and Hunter wasnt born til the17th... stubborn babies!! Hunter is one week old today and I was saying that means he was due 3 weeks ago yesterday :wacko: But I cant imagine him being 3 weeks old so i am thankful he stayed in so he is younger lol

picture is taken at exactly 9:56am so he is presicely one week old. The second one is him being fussy about me taking his dummy out, poor thing!
 



Attached Files:







Exactly one week old 2 - Copy.JPG
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 7









exactly one week old 3 - Copy.JPG
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lynnikins

Congats to the new mummy,
I'm done at the me and updating from dh's phone, she couldn't give me a sweep as cervix is only slightly netter than last week still well back but starting to dilate a tiny bit, she's gonna call me from the hospital with my induction time and day later,


----------



## FitzBaby

i have my weekly appointment today
doc mentioned possibly inducing me tomorrow b/c i was 2 cm dialated at 80% effaced last week
plus he thinks it could be a big baby
so nervous
wondering if i should try and stick it out until the due date
but i am just so uncomfortable and in a lot of pain (my BH are bad) and work is getting really really hard...i'm a primary teacher and my legs/ankles are so swollen but i ahve to be on my feet

what do you ladies think?


----------



## CocoaOne

JessiHD said:


> Had my show at 3am and my contractions are now every 7 mins. Wish me luck ladies! Xxx

Oh good luck Hun! Keep us updated!

Lynn- that sucks. Did she give any indication what day the induction is likely to be? Do they do them on weekends in your area?

DM2 - Hunter is so gorgeous!!


----------



## girl friday

JessiHD said:


> Had my show at 3am and my contractions are now every 7 mins. Wish me luck ladies! Xxx

Good luck!
x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

There! all updated... thanks cocoa! 

Any word on what luckysalem had? boy or girl?


----------



## CocoaOne

Fitz - oh I don't know! You sound as if you're on your way anyway, but I suppose it depends on if you think you can stick it out for another week?


----------



## CocoaOne

DueMarch2nd said:


> There! all updated... thanks cocoa!
> 
> Any word on what luckysalem had? boy or girl?

She had a girl, but I'm not sure if she's named yet x


----------



## mummydee

JessiHD said:


> Had my show at 3am and my contractions are now every 7 mins. Wish me luck ladies! Xxx

good luck hon!!! xxxx


----------



## mummydee

awww DM2 Hunter is just adorable!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Im back, not contracting but had an appointment with Homestart who are going to send us a voulenteer for a few hours a week post easter to help, 

im hoping something happens now we have deadline set, im going to be induced on friday just waiting for a call back on the time so baby will be here by sunday night at the latest, 
really uncomfy with the spd and the mw's poor short fingers had not much luck trying to drag my cerviix forward although she was alot more gentle than the mw last week, loads of pressure from baby and we are somewhere between 3/5 and 4/5 engaged ( well at the appointment anyway ) so 1/5-2/5 palpable, 
im in control of my emotions again now after spending most of the morning prior to going to the mw in tears i have to put ds to bed so dont know how i'll cope after that might just curl up on the sofa and watch a chick flick with DH and keep fingers and toes crossed something starts happening with baby, im fed up with sitting on the damm ball its uncomfy and makes my ankles swell so im just going to sit however is comfy from now till this baby comes , hey women on bedrest go into labour spontaniously why do i have to be boucing on a darn ball to have it happen?


----------



## aladrian

Glad you have a date to look forward to. :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

yeah not a process i want to particualy look forward too


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am in the process of writing my birth story now. Will take a while. But hopefully you dont need an induction lynnikins and if you do i hope it goes smoother than mine. But being so engaged is a better start anyway :dust:


----------



## FitzBaby

good luck lynnikins. i find out today if I get induced tomorrow.


----------



## CocoaOne

Lynn- I'd focus or just being comfy from now until Fri :hugs:


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March

Congrats to Kate!


----------



## aladrian

lynnikins said:


> yeah not a process i want to particualy look forward too

Completely understand seeing as I'm scheduled for an induction on Sunday right behind you. 

I just keep telling myself a few more days until I'm able to hold my sweet :baby: in my arms. I'm hoping if I focus on that I won't dread the induction process & resulting pain involved as much. 

I hear self delusion is a very powerful tool. ;)


----------



## kangaroo

Hi everyone - 

Well, I feel like since Tess has come I've completely abandoned babyandbump and this thread in particular!! I'm completely loving being a mum to her and haven't been focusing on much else! Just wanted to say a big thank you to cocoaone for keeping us up to date with all the births - that must be a busy job!! - and congratulations on the birth of your little boy, DM2 - he looks so alert and adorable in your avatar!!

Just realised how many exclamation marks I've used...excited? Moi? Best of luck to everyone else - it's a real cliche and always very easy to say once you've been through the process yourself but labour (and pregnancy) is so very worth it once your little one arrives...(and they WILL arrive, as I found out after not believing I'd ever have a chance to meet my baby, 3 days after starting contractions!!) 

Tess is calling so I better go but thanks to everyone in this forum for your congratulations and your advice....

xxxxxxx


----------



## FitzBaby

what makes induction so painful?


----------



## CocoaOne

FitzBaby said:


> what makes induction so painful?

Usually it's because the hormones make your contractions start a lot quicker and more intense then they would naturally- your body doesn't have a chance to build up it's own endorphins to tolerate the pain. 

Not the same for everyone though x


----------



## aladrian

FitzBaby said:


> what makes induction so painful?


In Lynn's case its because she can't be given any pain medication because of some other issues that she has.

As for me & the reading/research I've been doing its because when they induce it speeds everything up & from talking to other women this results in the following:

You're not able to ease into the contractions as well as you would if things happened naturally so the contractions come on stronger & more powerfully than they would otherwise. 

I talked to my mom as she had to be given medicine to speed up her labor with me (I'm a first born) & my brother & sister were both natural. She said the process with me did feel more painful because of the medication than with my brother or sister. 

I've heard many similar stories from other women who have either had to be induced or had to be given medicine to speed up the labor process. 

Then again there's always exceptions to every rule right? So maybe Lynn & I will be some of the exceptions. (I hope)


----------



## FitzBaby

had no idea. thanks!


----------



## julchen_79

FitzBaby said:


> what makes induction so painful?

Not sure what exactly but I would guess the fact that you don't ease into labor naturally. It is like your body forced into it. My body was not anywhere near ready to do that nor was baby. The contraction started very painful and already only 4 minutes apart. Yet it did not do much for my cervix and it had to be done twice. I don't like remembering the whole induction part as I found it extremly painful despite Morphine and later on the Epidural. Also had back labor on top of that, so any pain med would basically just take off the edge of the back pain. 

Anyone who is going to be induced...I keep my fingers to crossed for it to be smoother than mine. But if your body is just a wee bit more closer to labor than mine I am sure it will be.


----------



## Erised

I too got induced after my labour started naturally, due to things not progressing quickly enough. My natural labour before hand was soooo much easier to handle than the contractions and pains after the induction. My cervix was not ready (6cm at this point) for the strong contractions that I was getting yet, and little one got forced down with each contraction meaning that after each contraction I could feel my cervix being forced open further - hurt like hell. 

I'd honestly try and avoid it where possible.


----------



## aladrian

CocoaOne said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> 
> Congrats to Kate!Click to expand...


Yes, congrats to Kate! :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well MW appt was over in about 4 mins! Lol

BP fine (125/75), urine fine, baby head down although MW wrote 4/5 which I presume is palpable as last time he actually wrote '3/5 palp'. So she's unengaged herself a little bit- grrrrr! Not a lot I can do, I'm not spending anymore time being uncomfortable on my ball etc if she's bobbing up and down anyway! Lol

MW will see me next week (40+3) and will then book me in for a sweep at 41+2 - not sure if he meant it will be that exact day or if that's the earliest he'll do one. If it's 41+2 it means I'll possibly have it same day as Dee- our LOs might be born on the same day! As I've got a male midwife (with huge blimmin hands!!) I'm hopefull that a sweep will be sucessful as a last ditch attempt before they try and induce me.


----------



## mummydee

really hope your LO is here before induction Lynn!

Becki - yep that would be the same day as me, really really REALLY hope we manage to get our little ones out before then tho! it'd be funny if we both went into labour together and neither of us could update the thread with eachothers progress as we would both be otherwise engaged!! 

How does your OH feel about you having a male mw? I cant see Jon going much on it at all, I think he would freak!


----------



## CocoaOne

OH has never really mentioned it TBH. They met each other once when MW came to our house to do the birth plan, my MW is oldish (in his mid to late 50s I'd say) and reminds me of a vicar - very polite and unassuming, rides his bike everywhere and is a bit bumbly - takes his forever to get his words out! Lol
I've had so many smears and colposcopies carried out by male consultants over the years that it doesn't bother me one bit either - will probably be weird having a female MW in labour!


----------



## mummydee

hahah thats good Becki - I dunno I just feel a bit weirded out by the whole male midwife thing lol! DH luckily didnt have any issues with the male consultant that had to deliver DD tho, think he had to get over them quickly!


----------



## lynnikins

Ok my plans have slightly changed, there isnt room on friday so im going to call them tormorrow night and see if they have a bed and if they do ( which they should if the whole town doesnt go into labour before then ) then i'll go up and be given the first pessary then be left for the night to give it maximum time to work then hopefully have baby sometime friday or early saturday. Worst case senario is there is no bed tomorrow night and i have to wait till Sat or Sunday to go in

that is of course if nothing happens before then, i got a Teeny tiny bit of blood in my discharge earlier today and baby definatly feels lower than prior to my appointment so hopefully things will kick of before 7pm tomorrow and i can still make it to the MW unit and have my water birth but otherwise tomorrow night i will be in hospital bored to death without you caus i doubt that even though there is internet that i will be able to get onto BnB from it so will try to bribe dh to swap his iphone for my phone so i can still have internet overnight lol


----------



## julchen_79

good luck lynn!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun, im going to relax now and have a nice curry for dinner and enjoy my last night at home without baby,


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> Lamb #87 - Mrsneish2b due 16th March - Baby Girl born 24th March

Saw Mrsneish2b had posted in baby club. Congrats to her!


----------



## sweetjelly

omg cannot believe out of all of us due on the 17 March I am still waiting :-( not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

well no effects from the curry yet although im a bit achey around the bottom of my bump and definatly having #2 type issues from the curry so it might just be doing something, it had better caus its the first time ive ordered curry in forever ( like 4 years ) and my mouth was on fire lol,


----------



## aladrian

Congrats to Mrsneish2b! 

Lots of labor dust to the rest of us still waiting on our stubborn little love bugs. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thinking of you Lynn. Baby get out!!!!! xx


----------



## FitzBaby

in hospital now getting induced!


----------



## aladrian

FitzBaby said:


> in hospital now getting induced!

Good luck!


----------



## mummydee

good luck fitz

congrats to the new mummies!

lynn how are you this morning?

just posted on overdue thread I had semi regular semi painful contractions for a few hours last night that petered out again... getting severely annoyed with them, they at least best be preparing me for a short, sharp, efficient labour!


----------



## lynnikins

im still here, no baby arrival triggerd by my curry lol, oh well going to enjoy having dh home this morning then will send him off for his shift this afternoon as it orks better for us if he can get his time off starting from tomorrow he will be home by the time i need to go up to hospital tonight so i will enjoy my last day home with DS as i probably wont see him tomorrow


----------



## greenlady

Morning ladies. I'm going for a last minute wax today... am I completely mad????


----------



## CocoaOne

Hope all is going well for Fitz!

Lynn- enjoy your last day with just you and DS! 

Dee - he still teasing you?! Little rascal!

I'm STILL having constant achey belly. I've got no idea what's causing it but it's definitely not contractions as it's just my belly (or parts of my belly) and they last too long. All was well with heartbeat at MW appt yesterday so I presume there is nothing wrong with LO, but it's getting annoying now!

ETA- Greenlady - yes you are mad :haha:


----------



## rwhite

Haven't had a chance to read the other pages, but am looking forward to having a trawl through :laugh: 

Have missed you all!

As Andi updated, Lachlan Leonard McBride arrived at 11.02am in the birthing pool - laboured in there with gas and air...pretty much an 11 hour labour as I started having niggles at 12am. He weighed a good 7lb11oz, I have NO clue where he was hiding!! And was 56cm...with a head circ of 36cm which midwife seemed to think was big :shrug: Looks pretty normal to me, but he is pretty decent sized which makes it less daunting to handle him. He looks just like his daddy too...who is very smitten might I add! :kiss: He says baby is wonderful and says he has a great personality :rofl: :rofl:

It was actually very different to how I imagined labour would be and, don't hate me for saying this, the pain wasn't as bad as I imagined. Not pleasant in the slightest, just very different to how I pictured it would be. Of course it may well be very different for me the next time around, I guess there are a few factors that would come in to play, baby's position etc, size..

The water birth was great, just what I'd hoped for, but placenta just would not come out...it was really horrible - what should've taken maybe half an hour at most took 1 and a half hours :nope: Midwife was really worried and I had all sorts of med staff in and an IV put in and a catheter...all things I was hoping to avoid, and you'd think I would after my pretty simple labour! 

But anyway, will update properly either tomorrow or the next day...whenever bubby is giving me a chance. He's been really good so far (apart from a grizzly first night due to latching problems), so likelihood is that there will be at least some piccies tomorrow if nothing else xx

You girls are lucky getting a proper update :rofl: Kidding...

Sad to see you're still here Lynn, big huge hugs :hugs: :hugs: It could well easily be me as well. Haven't read back, but have you been offered a sweep yet? If not, I don't understand why not :( It's just unfair on you. Here's hoping we hear something by tomorrow, your naughty wee bubba....mine's as dry as a raisin from overcooking so I hope your's is a little more lucky :haha:

I hope everyone is well and can't wait to scroll through tomorrow and see who else has given birth while I've been occupied with wee man!
xx


----------



## girl friday

Well I'm still here after my sweep yesterday. Had some cramping under my bump over night and this morning but nothing to keep me awake and nothing regular. :sad1:

Going for another sweep tomorrow and booking an induction for next week in case that doesn't work.

Congratulations to all the new mummies, can't wait to see your pics Rosy!

:dust: to everyone still waiting!

x


----------



## lynnikins

nice to see you back rosy just before im heading off,
im used to the dry skin bit caus ds was so overdue and then was under lights for a week so his skin got very dry, i just rubbed some of my sweet almond oil into it after bathing or washing his skin and it disappeared quickly, although i have found that i have to use a good mosituriser on him as hes gotten older and from about 6months old we have been using Johnsons Naturals bath stuff for him and the cream on his skin too and hes got lovely soft skin,

baby seems to be up and down and all over the place today so i just hope it settles into a good posistion for tonight when i go up to the hospital, im spending the day with DS and packing my bag for the change of plan lol so taking a few extra changes of clothes and things for me as i'll definatly be there longer than if id gone naturally, and im re-writing my birth plan as theres now very little i can control or have a say in but the mw's need to know about certain things


----------



## DueMarch2nd

some midwifes commented how surprisingly soft hunter was for being so overdue. He hasnt had a single patch of dry skin :shrug: Although my dad is shocked he had no "newborn marks" on him as well. I was fully shocked he came out so perfect :haha: I really have gotten lucky with him. He is a great baby. :cloud9:

ok proud mummy moment over...

I really love the name Lachlan rwhite! My LOs head circ was 39 cm! :haha: I think if i can get the birth i want next time i will ask for a water birth. Having been through labour and knowing what it is like, i really think water birth would be great. Especially if my contractions are in my back again... even the epidural doesnt make that go away, just lessens it. What helped was my husbands massages and heat pads... although she kept making the heat pad warm not hot and was just upsetting me! I imagine warm water would be lovely :)


----------



## lynnikins

ohh that reminds me to put the hotwater bottle in for when im in labour, 

Hunter is adorable hun you have every reason to be a proud mummy, 
im in alot of discomfort with this baby's posistioning at the moment i hope its being good and moving the right way to make things go smoothly with the induction, also got alot of SI pain and lower back ache, debating at the moment taking a mug and a pillow with me to hospital, the mug caus the teacups in hospital are piddly sized and the pillow caus they might not have enough,


----------



## curlykate

Just hopping on quickly to say my LO is here!
Devin Alexander was born March 18th.
He's been keeping me very busy since!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hun, im sure he has been keeping you busy


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/299755-lynnikins-induction-thread.html
OK heres my thread which i hope to be updating tonight and tomorrow so you can keep track of me


----------



## girl friday

Good luck Lynn, will be following your thread to see how you are doing!

Well, I am still getting pains. I think (or at least hope) they must be contractions. Started timing them at 1:25pm and on average they are every 8 minutes. I also lost a tiny bit more plug earlier so I am hoping I don't need a second sweep tomorrow and that this is it and I am in labour!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Good Luck lynnikins!

Hunter's cord came off today. I am so proud, but i dont know why! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

girl friday I hope that it is the start of something, :dust:
im very uncomfortable but no contractions unless im just completely not feeling them at all and having plenty of sharp cervix pains


----------



## CocoaOne

]


CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> Lamb #87 - Mrsneish2b due 16th March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #88 - curlykate due 23rd March - Devin born 18th March
> Lamb #89 - Hazel28 due 3rd March - Baby Boy born 6th March

Congrats to curlykate and Hazel28 on their baby boys x


----------



## CocoaOne

This thread is so quiet today!


----------



## greenlady

Yeah it is quiet! I'm here ... and hair free :rofl: (wasn't painful actually!)
I keep thinking there's going to be no one left here to talk to soon as everyone will already have their babies before me :cry: 

And is it just me or is the whole third tri board quieter than normal? Maybe all the other march mummies (not to mention lovebugs) were total gasbags so it just seems that way without them?


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> some midwifes commented how surprisingly soft hunter was for being so overdue. He hasnt had a single patch of dry skin :shrug: Although my dad is shocked he had no "newborn marks" on him as well. I was fully shocked he came out so perfect :haha: I really have gotten lucky with him. He is a great baby. :cloud9:
> 
> ok proud mummy moment over...
> 
> I really love the name Lachlan rwhite! My LOs head circ was 39 cm! :haha: I think if i can get the birth i want next time i will ask for a water birth. Having been through labour and knowing what it is like, i really think water birth would be great. Especially if my contractions are in my back again... even the epidural doesnt make that go away, just lessens it. What helped was my husbands massages and heat pads... although she kept making the heat pad warm not hot and was just upsetting me! I imagine warm water would be lovely :)

:shock: Goodness me, thats a much bigger head in comparison, what was midwife on about lol. Thanks hun, it was a pretty last minute change but it fits well with his scottish last name yay :dance: and really suits him.

:nope: Aw back contractions must have been so painful :hugs: The water was really nice, I really recommend it. Not sure it really helped too much with the contractions but it did keep things clean thats for sure! 

Nothing would've been worse than a lukewarm heat pack, I feel your pain as I was almost surgically attached to mine until I got to hosp! 

xx And lucky Hunter coming out with lovely skin, he's done well! :thumbup: Lachie has a very dry tummy, legs and feet. And he has a bit of a red mark on his forehead between his eyes (I joke around and say he's got stretchies on there cause that's just what the mark looks like :rofl:) but I know that will go away by the end of the week as it's faded lots already :happydance:



curlykate said:


> Just hopping on quickly to say my LO is here!
> Devin Alexander was born March 18th.
> He's been keeping me very busy since!

Big congrats on your wee man :) xx



lynnikins said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/299755-lynnikins-induction-thread.html
> OK heres my thread which i hope to be updating tonight and tomorrow so you can keep track of me

Oh yay you're gonna have bubs! So pleased hun, they really do need a hurry up don't they. I think you must have the comfiest womb in the universe at this rate if Nate didn't want to come out either! :hugs: All the best and I hope you have a great labour, you deserve it xxx



girl friday said:


> Good luck Lynn, will be following your thread to see how you are doing!
> 
> Well, I am still getting pains. I think (or at least hope) they must be contractions. Started timing them at 1:25pm and on average they are every 8 minutes. I also lost a tiny bit more plug earlier so I am hoping I don't need a second sweep tomorrow and that this is it and I am in labour!

Fingers crossed this is it for you :dance: Exciting and best of luck!!! :D


----------



## CocoaOne

Lol @ gasbag!!

I've not got much to report to be honest. Had some sharp pains in my pelvic/bum area earlier but they've gone now, and so have period type pains. LO still being mostly quiet - can forget I'm pregnant until I notice a bum under my ribs :haha:


----------



## mummydee

I've been out all day today trying to keep busy and will probably be away for most of the next couple of days as DH has some time off so we'll be doing things! 

Good luck Lynn, thinking of you!

Welcome back Rosy, well done on the birth of Lachlan, he sounds delicious! 

Congrats to the other mummies too!

Any more news from anyone? Will be interested to see if I get any BH's/contractions tonight as they seem to start of an evening usually between 6-9pm... got some lower back ache so far but thats about it!


----------



## greenlady

CocoaOne said:


> Lol @ gasbag!!
> 
> I've not got much to report to be honest. Had some sharp pains in my pelvic/bum area earlier but they've gone now, and so have period type pains. LO still being mostly quiet - can forget I'm pregnant until I notice a bum under my ribs :haha:

The other morning I totally forgot I was pregnant for about an hour. I definitely feel it more at the end of the day. In the evening I seem to have a foot almost permanently sticking out under my right boob. When I bounce on the birth ball it sticks out even further as if the LO is bracing him/herself against the sides. :haha:

RWhite just wanted to say congrats hun on little Lachie can't wait to see pics of him. And go you having a waterbirth! I hope I get to have one as well :thumbup:


----------



## mummydee

I feel like that sometimes too - one min I dont feel pregnant at all, and the next I feel like shit!!


----------



## lynnikins

im definatly having my show lol been loosing bloody mucas all afternoon, im thinking if things are favorable when i go up then i'll just get them to give things a helping hand so i can get this baby here caus if i wait for baby to come naturally its going to mess up all my hard work making the childcare plans for Nate


----------



## greenlady

That's good news lynnikins and good luck tonight xxxx


----------



## katekatekate

Had my girl! She decided to come on the 16th. Robyn Elizabeth. <3


----------



## mummypeanut

Hi, 

Just wanted to pop online and say that i finally gave birth!

Baby Boston was born on the 21st of March at 9.15 pm after 6 days of latent labour and a 17 hr birth. I got the home birth I wanted, it was so lovely but extremely hard work! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## aladrian

Congrats mummypeanut! Good luck lyn! 

Well, I went in for a checkup this morning so that they could check my amniotic fluid levels apparently they were too low so instead of being induced on Sunday as planned I was admitted to the hospital & they've already started the medicine to induce me today. Wish me luck!


----------



## mummypeanut

aladrian said:


> Congrats mummypeanut! Good luck lyn!
> 
> Well, I went in for a checkup this morning so that they could check my amniotic fluid levels apparently they were too low so instead of being induced on Sunday as planned I was admitted to the hospital & they've already started the medicine to induce me today. Wish me luck!

GOOD LUCK  you will be fine!! :happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> Lamb #87 - Mrsneish2b due 16th March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #88 - curlykate due 23rd March - Devin born 18th March
> Lamb #89 - Hazel28 due 8th March - Baby Boy born 6th March
> Lamb #90 - mummypeanut due 10th March - Baby Boston born 21st March
> Lamb #91 - mummymia due 21st March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #92 - babezone due 10th March - Mollie born 10th March (planned CS)

Congrats to mummypeanut, mummymia and babezone!! :flower:

Good luck Aladrian :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats to all the new mommies!!! :thumbup: How exciting!!!! 

Ladies, I lost my plug on Monday, with a bit of blood and everything, and nothing's happening!!! I thought I'd be in labor by now! So now I'm hoping she'll come by this weekend! FX'd!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Good luck aladrin hope we are both holding our babies soon


----------



## rwhite

Congrats to the new mummies :D So exciting, they'll all be here soon enough! Then we can carry on with a March Mummies thread in Baby Club or Groups :) Can't wait!

I've just put some pictures of bubs up on Facebook if anybody doesn't have me added - my email address is [email protected] - just write a little comment when adding so I know who you are ;)

I've got some pictures of just after he was born to share with you ladies on here, but didn't think I would put them on Facebook. I'll put those up soon :thumbup: x

How is everybody doing? My milk's come in...and HOLY CRAP my boobs are terribly sore. SO BIG, as well :shock: OH is very impressed, but I wasn't impressed when he squeezed one :cry: The glands are up very much so...frozen peas didn't do a lot, and I don't like massaging them as it hurts so much! I do have a lot of milk though which is positive I suppose. Bubs was weighed today and has only lost 100g/3.5oz since birth :dance:


----------



## aladrian

rwhite said:


> Congrats to the new mummies :D So exciting, they'll all be here soon enough! Then we can carry on with a March Mummies thread in Baby Club or Groups :) Can't wait!
> 
> I've just put some pictures of bubs up on Facebook if anybody doesn't have me added - my email address is [email protected] - just write a little comment when adding so I know who you are ;)
> 
> I've got some pictures of just after he was born to share with you ladies on here, but didn't think I would put them on Facebook. I'll put those up soon :thumbup: x
> 
> How is everybody doing? My milk's come in...and HOLY CRAP my boobs are terribly sore. SO BIG, as well :shock: OH is very impressed, but I wasn't impressed when he squeezed one :cry: The glands are up very much so...frozen peas didn't do a lot, and I don't like massaging them as it hurts so much! I do have a lot of milk though which is positive I suppose. Bubs was weighed today and has only lost 100g/3.5oz since birth :dance:

Would love to carry on a March Mummies thread over in baby club/groups.


----------



## aladrian

lynnikins said:


> Good luck aladrin hope we are both holding our babies soon

Thanks lyn! How did you get on?

As for me, I'm happy to announce the arrival of little Miss Tessa Nicole Thompson. Born March 25 at 9:03pm MST at 5 lbs 15 oz & 19 inches. :cloud9:

Mom & baby are doing well...we're waiting on a bath before taking & uploading pics; however, (while I'm bias) I still think she's gorgeous!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> Lamb #87 - Mrsneish2b due 16th March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #88 - curlykate due 23rd March - Devin born 18th March
> Lamb #89 - Hazel28 due 8th March - Baby Boy born 6th March
> Lamb #90 - mummypeanut due 10th March - Baby Boston born 21st March
> Lamb #91 - mummymia due 21st March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #92 - babezone due 10th March - Mollie born 10th March (planned CS)
> Lamb #93 - Aladrian due 20th March - Tessa born 25th March

Congrats to Aladrian!

Good luck Mendy! Hope something happens soon x


----------



## CocoaOne

I have reached the stage where I'm disappointed to wake up and NOT be in labour! lol

Feeling fine and dandy though. Think I'm having BHs more often as belly feels hard quite a lot. I'm going through such a range of emotions too! I really want LO to arrive soon and I'm very excited, but I realised last night that every day I'm closer to meeting her, and I'm panicing that I'm going to have a baby within the next couple of weeks and my life is going to change forever - obviously in a good way, but it's very scary all the same!

How is everyone else today? Hope we hear good news from Lynn. And 93 Lambs already - nearing 100!!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Aladrian! Hope things get going for you and you have your LO soon Lynn!

I am still getting contractions. They continued all night, though I did managed to get some sleep, I also had my show during the night. I am timing them again and I got DH to put my tens machine on before he went to work. I have strict instructions t call him when I get to a regular 6 minutes!

I have a MW appointment at 11am (if things haven't progressed by then!) but not sure what will happen as I was meant to have a sweep and book my induction but if I am in early labour will they give me a sweep and an induction date?


----------



## rwhite

Look who had her baby!!! :dance::dance::dance: Yay! :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nikins-birth-annoucement-elliott-jason-4.html

Huge congrats Lynn hunni!! x


----------



## mummydee

Huge congrats to Lynn on the birth of her baby boy! what a whopper!!!!

Feel like absolute cack this morning... severe period pain, heaviness in my pelvis, really achey thighs, rotten lower back ache, feeling sick, headache... supposed to be going to my twin cousins birthday this evening but really not up for it at all :(

sorry feeling sorry for myself post :(


----------



## girl friday

:hugs:


----------



## mummydee

good luck at mw girl friday hope things progress for you


----------



## DueMarch2nd

what a lucky cow!! :haha: 8 hours after the pessary!! I had hunter 70 hours after my pessary :wacko: 

Rwhite- Lachlan was one of our favourites and it was so hard but daddys fave was hunter and i couldnt decide although the decision was easy when we saw him, he just looks like a Hunter. I didnt wanna waste lachlan on a middle name so i am keeping it as top of my list for the next boy. So if we still know eachother then, beleive me i wouldnt be stealing it :haha:


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to the new mummies!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## CocoaOne

]


CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> Lamb #87 - Mrsneish2b due 16th March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #88 - curlykate due 23rd March - Devin born 18th March
> Lamb #89 - Hazel28 due 8th March - Baby Boy born 6th March
> Lamb #90 - mummypeanut due 10th March - Baby Boston born 21st March
> Lamb #91 - mummymia due 21st March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #92 - babezone due 10th March - Mollie born 10th March (planned CS)
> Lamb #93 - Aladrian due 20th March - Tessa born 25th March
> Lamb #94 - Lynnikins due 14th March - Elliott born 26th March
> Lamb #95 - Holl1109 due 24th March - Sylvie born 26th March

Congrats to Lynnikins and Holl1109!! :flower:


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats to the new mommies!!


----------



## PineappleHead

yayy! congrats!


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> what a lucky cow!! :haha: 8 hours after the pessary!! I had hunter 70 hours after my pessary :wacko:
> 
> Rwhite- Lachlan was one of our favourites and it was so hard but daddys fave was hunter and i couldnt decide although the decision was easy when we saw him, he just looks like a Hunter. I didnt wanna waste lachlan on a middle name so i am keeping it as top of my list for the next boy. So if we still know eachother then, beleive me i wouldnt be stealing it :haha:

:haha: It is a lovely name, I wouldn't blame you even if you _were_ stealing it. Hunter is a great name, I had it on a list of boys names I liked but OH ruled it out :wacko: Men are great like that aren't they :rofl: Well at least he's picky with names...he didn't like Oliver but thankfully we were suggested Lachlan by OH's mum and Tom likes it. And LO doesn't even look like an Oliver, I don't think...so it's just as well.

How is the feeding going hun? I'm using nipple shields at the moment - I didn't have a choice as my nipples are inverted. It's such a pain in the bum :dohh:. One of the reasons I had to stay in hospital, that and my placenta took far too long to birth and my membranes were ragged, joy! :( :haha:

Bubs is having a feed at the moment (well he was, but he's fallen asleep...typical! I wasn't finished on the comp, but really should go to bed :rofl: so torn!) Other boob is so sore right now so might feed him to wake him up a little and then offer him the other side.

xxx


----------



## rwhite

julchen_79 said:


> Congrats to the new mommies!!

I was clucking over your FB pictures of Sam, so cute :blush: Honestly, that bear hat...:cloud9: It's amazing!! And he looks so good in it. And I love his hair, bet it's really lovely and soft.

I love rubbing my face on Lachie's head and face :haha: Am I the only one who does this? It's so soft and smells so good. He likes it, too, so that's a bonus!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

rwhite said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> what a lucky cow!! :haha: 8 hours after the pessary!! I had hunter 70 hours after my pessary :wacko:
> 
> Rwhite- Lachlan was one of our favourites and it was so hard but daddys fave was hunter and i couldnt decide although the decision was easy when we saw him, he just looks like a Hunter. I didnt wanna waste lachlan on a middle name so i am keeping it as top of my list for the next boy. So if we still know eachother then, beleive me i wouldnt be stealing it :haha:
> 
> :haha: It is a lovely name, I wouldn't blame you even if you _were_ stealing it. Hunter is a great name, I had it on a list of boys names I liked but OH ruled it out :wacko: Men are great like that aren't they :rofl: Well at least he's picky with names...he didn't like Oliver but thankfully we were suggested Lachlan by OH's mum and Tom likes it. And LO doesn't even look like an Oliver, I don't think...so it's just as well.
> 
> How is the feeding going hun? I'm using nipple shields at the moment - I didn't have a choice as my nipples are inverted. It's such a pain in the bum :dohh:. One of the reasons I had to stay in hospital, that and my placenta took far too long to birth and my membranes were ragged, joy! :( :haha:
> 
> Bubs is having a feed at the moment (well he was, but he's fallen asleep...typical! I wasn't finished on the comp, but really should go to bed :rofl: so torn!) Other boob is so sore right now so might feed him to wake him up a little and then offer him the other side.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

The feeding is going well. I think i was on the nipple sheilds at day 4 as well. They were too sore! But I was off them in a few days and he is feeding really well. It is so hard at first anyway. Very tempting to give up, i am so glad my husband is supportive and that we didnt have any formula in the house! Also very glad that hunter took to it well soon. I cannot imagine the temptation to FF if LO is not taking it well after a few days. But i am really proud i stuck with it :)
I know what you mean about the breasts, if hunter feeds from one side (especially before bed) my other side is so sore and i wake up in a puddle! No amount of breast pads can contain it :haha: And is it just me or does it seem that the one spot in your bra that the breast pad doesnt cover is where your boob will migrate to :rofl: probably just me :blush: 
I got the name hunter the same way... my sisters OH didnt like it :haha:and she mentioned it once but had no idea i had notced But i love it and it was the first my husband agreed to and Lachlan was the second lol Hunter is much more common in america where my family is and here in scotland everyone says hunter is so unique :lol: But Lachlan isnt even very common here :shrug:


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> what a lucky cow!! :haha: 8 hours after the pessary!! I had hunter 70 hours after my pessary :wacko:
> 
> Rwhite- Lachlan was one of our favourites and it was so hard but daddys fave was hunter and i couldnt decide although the decision was easy when we saw him, he just looks like a Hunter. I didnt wanna waste lachlan on a middle name so i am keeping it as top of my list for the next boy. So if we still know eachother then, beleive me i wouldnt be stealing it :haha:
> 
> :haha: It is a lovely name, I wouldn't blame you even if you _were_ stealing it. Hunter is a great name, I had it on a list of boys names I liked but OH ruled it out :wacko: Men are great like that aren't they :rofl: Well at least he's picky with names...he didn't like Oliver but thankfully we were suggested Lachlan by OH's mum and Tom likes it. And LO doesn't even look like an Oliver, I don't think...so it's just as well.
> 
> How is the feeding going hun? I'm using nipple shields at the moment - I didn't have a choice as my nipples are inverted. It's such a pain in the bum :dohh:. One of the reasons I had to stay in hospital, that and my placenta took far too long to birth and my membranes were ragged, joy! :( :haha:
> 
> Bubs is having a feed at the moment (well he was, but he's fallen asleep...typical! I wasn't finished on the comp, but really should go to bed :rofl: so torn!) Other boob is so sore right now so might feed him to wake him up a little and then offer him the other side.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> The feeding is going well. I think i was on the nipple sheilds at day 4 as well. They were too sore! But I was off them in a few days and he is feeding really well. It is so hard at first anyway. Very tempting to give up, i am so glad my husband is supportive and that we didnt have any formula in the house! Also very glad that hunter took to it well soon. I cannot imagine the temptation to FF if LO is not taking it well after a few days. But i am really proud i stuck with it :)
> I know what you mean about the breasts, if hunter feeds from one side (especially before bed) my other side is so sore and i wake up in a puddle! No amount of breast pads can contain it :haha: And is it just me or does it seem that the one spot in your bra that the breast pad doesnt cover is where your boob will migrate to :rofl: probably just me :blush:
> I got the name hunter the same way... my sisters OH didnt like it :haha:and she mentioned it once but had no idea i had notced But i love it and it was the first my husband agreed to and Lachlan was the second lol Hunter is much more common in america where my family is and here in scotland everyone says hunter is so unique :lol: But Lachlan isnt even very common here :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm proud of you hun, it's gonna be good for Hunter, plus a huge amount easier for you. Well, that's my feelings on it anyway - I'm lazy so FFing would drive me halfway round the bend :wacko: All the sterilising and mixing and warming, not to mention the fussing around if, say, you had to go to your parents place. You'd have to take all your equipment :shrug: I couldn't do it :haha: We DO however have a can of formula in the cupboard (my MIL's pesky friend's insistance) :haha:.

Glad your hubby's being supportive, it makes things easier doesn't it! Tom's been helping with bringing me my pillow and getting things for me if I'm stuck feeding which has been lovely. And he is very keen for me to keep up the feeding, as he was only fed for a few months and though that's not necessarily an issue, he has always had really nasty ear infections. BFing is meant to prevent ear infections so he wants to spare our LO the pain of it all :haha: So cute. But of course I'm all for that, last thing I want is a grizzly bubba with a sore ear!

I haven't had the breast pad problem yet, however give it time, it's only early days :rofl: I'm sure you're not alone!

It's nice that Hunter is unique over there - it's unique here too much I agree, it does sound like a name you might hear more in America. Surprised that Lachlan isn't too common in Scotland! Kinda nice to know that though, the thought of bubs if he was an Oliver being one of a few in his class at school made me cringe a little. We don't have many Lachlans here either, but it's one of those names that isn't unusual, it's just not too common :kiss:

I've had a baby asleep on me for almost an hour and a half - surprise surprise, fell asleep at the boob again :rofl: I'm naughty and should be in bed during this time cause it's almost 4am and I've been up since quarter past 2 but there's so much to catch up on! :haha:[/QUOTE]


----------



## CocoaOne

Bumpety Bump ;-)


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm expressing right now, i'm doing both bf and expressing i have to i have so much milk! got the shields yesterday but i dont like them they seem so wierd!!!! 


On the bright note (not), i got forced to the doctor yesterday, i wish i was happy but to b honest i'm not i walk round feeling so god dam low and am always crying i can't even smile at my own baby :( it was my midwife who actually set me up with the doctor, now i've got pills for postnatal depression. They think its coz of my history which doesnt help, plus the birth i had. it just keeps getting better and better! btw i dont tell anyone these things, but no1 i know goes on here so i can talk to u lovely ladies. Its not even coz i'm so tired coz we r getting plenty of sleep surprisingly!

OH has been awesome!! Ella is really a daddy's girl. he's having so much fun. he interacts with her and sings her songs and laughs at her, then he gives her to me and i just sit there with her in my arms staring at the wall :cry: what the f*** is wrong with me :cry: I don't understand coz i loved her to pieces!!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh Hun, sorry you are feeling like that :hugs:

Is it definitely PND or could it just be the baby blues? At least the Dr is aware and it sounds like your OH is being supportive and helpful. It'll pass eventually, and probably not surprising after the rough time you had in labour. We're all here when you need to chat x x


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #86 - katekatekate due 12th March - Robyn born 16th March
> Lamb #87 - Mrsneish2b due 16th March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #88 - curlykate due 23rd March - Devin born 18th March
> Lamb #89 - Hazel28 due 8th March - Baby Boy born 6th March
> Lamb #90 - mummypeanut due 10th March - Baby Boston born 21st March
> Lamb #91 - mummymia due 21st March - Baby Girl born 24th March
> Lamb #92 - babezone due 10th March - Mollie born 10th March (planned CS)
> Lamb #93 - Aladrian due 20th March - Tessa born 25th March
> Lamb #94 - Lynnikins due 14th March - Elliott born 26th March
> Lamb #95 - Holl1109 due 24th March - Sylvie born 26th March
> Lamb #96 - pinky1987 due 7th March - Owen born 19th March

Congrats to pinky1987! :flower:


----------



## Mendy

CocoaOne said:


> I have reached the stage where I'm disappointed to wake up and NOT be in labour! lol
> 
> Feeling fine and dandy though. Think I'm having BHs more often as belly feels hard quite a lot. I'm going through such a range of emotions too! I really want LO to arrive soon and I'm very excited, but I realised last night that every day I'm closer to meeting her, and I'm panicing that I'm going to have a baby within the next couple of weeks and my life is going to change forever - obviously in a good way, but it's very scary all the same!
> 
> How is everyone else today? Hope we hear good news from Lynn. And 93 Lambs already - nearing 100!!

I feel the exact same way!!! I want her here but I'm also panicking! Guess it's normal, lol!

Congrats to the new moms!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

baby blues came at day 3. they arnt meant to last that long. I've always had stupid mental stuff going on, although i don't like admitting it and its all kinda coming out now. I just want to enjoy my little girl!


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> i'm expressing right now, i'm doing both bf and expressing i have to i have so much milk! got the shields yesterday but i dont like them they seem so wierd!!!!
> 
> 
> On the bright note (not), i got forced to the doctor yesterday, i wish i was happy but to b honest i'm not i walk round feeling so god dam low and am always crying i can't even smile at my own baby :( it was my midwife who actually set me up with the doctor, now i've got pills for postnatal depression. They think its coz of my history which doesnt help, plus the birth i had. it just keeps getting better and better! btw i dont tell anyone these things, but no1 i know goes on here so i can talk to u lovely ladies. Its not even coz i'm so tired coz we r getting plenty of sleep surprisingly!
> 
> OH has been awesome!! Ella is really a daddy's girl. he's having so much fun. he interacts with her and sings her songs and laughs at her, then he gives her to me and i just sit there with her in my arms staring at the wall :cry: what the f*** is wrong with me :cry: I don't understand coz i loved her to pieces!!!

I have heaps of milk too :rofl: We're boobie machines aren't we! My boobs are so engorged right now, it's so sore :( But Lachie is feeding so well so it helps somewhat. But man I look like I had an epic boob job.

Aww hunni I'm so sorry you feel sad :( :( Your labour is probably contributing heaps to you feeling like that, because it was so difficult and stressful. I hope the pills help! At least Ella is being a good girl so it doesn't add to your stress. Ooh glad she's letting you sleep too...it wouldn't help if you're depressed and sleep deprived :nope: Big hugs hun :hugs:

It's good that Dan's able to interact with her so well, because it will no doubt help you out heaps xx You still do love her sweetie, you're just having a hard time and it's completely normal - lots of ladies go through it hun :hugs: Ella isn't going to judge you for it, and neither is Dan. And of course neither are any of us! I'm always here for you if you need me xx :hugs:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Could someone update the first page....I had my little boy on the 22nd of March by planned csection. He was due on the 25th. :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Updated :) Thanks cocoa... sorry it takes so long to get round to it. If ever i get time to pop in i either forget to update or i dont have enough time. 

Hunter was so ridiculously fussy last night! This was his 2nd time being fussy since he was born but this was worse than the first. Poor daddy... he had to get up at 5am for his first day back at work today. Hunter didnt end up sleeping til 2 am. He just kept crying and crying and the only thing that would stop him was offering him the breast. I was reluctant because i thought he couldnt possibly be hungry. I just so happened to start keeping track on paper of his feeds/nappy changes to see how often he is feeding and going potty. For my own peace of mind to be sure he is getting enough. Here is what the feeds looked like last night...

19:00- R breast for 10 minutes 19:10- L breast for 5 minutes
20:55- L Breast for 10 minutes 21:07- R breast for 9 minutes
22:40- R breast for 10 minutes 22:51- L breast for 4 minutes (then lots of crying and rooting) 23:02- L breast for another 5 minutes
23:40- L breast for 10 minutes 23:50- R breast for 7 minutes 
01:47- R breast for 5 minutes then he fell asleep and then 02:05 R breast for 5 minutes an finally satisfied enough to sleep 

so from about half 10 to past 2 am he was screaming his head off... poor thing. It was the first time i really felt frustrated and angry since he has been born but then i would look into his sad little eyes and just melt and then i'd be upset that i felt anger. he slept through til 7 am and had a feed and is now laying next to me on the bed sleeping again. He fell asleep staring at me and smiling this morning. It is his favourite thing to do... stare at me. Even when i am not staring back, i often look down or over at him and see him staring. Even in hospital as a tiny little thing i would wake up and see him staring at me from his cot. he always seems so content when he does. I got my first (what i call responsive smile) from hunter 2 days ago. I talk to him and he smiles at me. He has always sort of smiled since birth but never at anything in particular. But he smiles at me when i talk to him and he even makes sounds back. He is very clever. Daddy hasnt gotten a smile yet but then again i do spend more time just being with him and interacting. I know they say babies cant smile for a few weeks but hunter can and i have read about it and several parents say there babies smiled before they were "supposed to" I am not daft, i can tell the difference between a proper smile and an accidental facial expression that looks like a smile. If it is in response to something and it can be repeated, he is smiling and he does. :cloud9:


----------



## CocoaOne

No worries hun - I've got nothing else of any importance to do.... just wait!

Hunter must be going through or coming up to a growth spurt, he's such a cutie! Glad BFing is working so well for you both - I'm glad my OH is really on board with it too, I cant imagine how hard it must be for those women who's partners don't like the 'thought' of BFing!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah it helps. In hospital i had to give hunter 2 "top ups" of formula because they like to be sure LO is getting enough nutrients and the first day or so it is hard to get them to feed. So that was the reason for one and the other was because i was all hooked to the blood transfusion and couldnt feed him so we had daddy feed him formula and we both hated it. He was so sick all night... must be too heavy for his tum. plus my SIL says she had "sicky babies" but i dont think it was the babies... i think formula does that to lots of kids. But my partner is very against the idea of using formula now. Of course at first there were times i was tempted and he kept me strong and encouraged me to pump if hunter wasnt feeding as often as i would like. i cant imagine either how it would be if your OH wasnt supportive, it would be too easy to give up. Especially if LO takes quite a bit of time to get into a good bf routine. you seem to know a lot about bfing cocoa, have you gone to classes? i only knew the basics before he was here.


----------



## Erised

I agree with Hunter probably going through a growth spurt, he's at the right time for it. I was warned by my midwives that at around day 9 or 10 baby's usually go through what in Holland we call a 'regeldag'. He/She will feed a lot more, could even be every half an hour ... it's because from that day on they'll need more milk because they're growing and by being on your breast so much not only do they get more milk, it encourages your body to up your milk supply per feed. Apparently the next one is at around 6 weeks, but I swear Eleanor has had more of these days ... not surprising I guess as she put on 12 ounces in a week!


----------



## CocoaOne

DueMarch2nd said:


> you seem to know a lot about bfing cocoa, have you gone to classes? i only knew the basics before he was here.

Yeah my PCT offer a Breastfeeding Workshop as part of the antenatal class package so I went along - found it really helpful to get the theory behind it all so I know not to listen to those 'helpful' family members that will accuse me of starving my baby half to death in the first few days before my milk comes in!

It's all very well knowing the theory - but I've got a feeling it's going to be very different in reality :haha:


----------



## hivechild

It definitely sounds like a growth spurt DM2. They get one around 10 days, another around 3 weeks, then 6 weeks. Then we are meant to reach the magical 'easier' point and the next growth spurt isn't until around 3 months. 

The best thing to do is resign yourself to sitting in a comfy chair with plenty of water and drinks, nutritional snacks, and the tv remote & a good book close at hand and then just let bubba have at it, even if he's just comfort sucking and not drawing milk. 

Any time he spends on the breast even if you think he couldn't possibly still be hungry is beneficial to increasing your milk supply to meet his needs. The more you let him latch, the quicker your boobs will get the message and start on catching up.


----------



## CocoaOne

Just ate a whole fresh pineapple - pretty sure it won't kick start anything.... but luckily I like pineapple anyway - nothing ventured, nothing gained! :haha:


----------



## hivechild

Oh and also I don't know what kind of phone you have but I use an app for Android that lets me keep track of nursing and all that other stuff easily and without hassle. Priceless when you're sleep deprived and can't even remember the color of your underwear, let alone the last time you nursed or on what boob!

Check this thread out for some different app recommendations: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/294056-iphone-app-recording-feeds-sleeps-poos-pees.html


----------



## meow_kitty

just to update, baby Elodie finally arrived on 15th march 12 days late!


----------



## greenlady

How are march mummies today? both yhose still preggo :( and those happily mothering :). Hivechild - sounds good - what would you do if you didn't have an iphone? What do people normally do - keep a spreadsheet or something? I haven't even thought of that yet but don't have an iphone.

I am expecting my parents tomorrow who are currently somewhere over Asia (prob around India methinks) on their way from Oz. I'm excited to see them (its been a year), and just wondered today if my body was subconsciuosly awaiting their arrival before kicking into action. I mean I've still got a few days to go before EDD but I seriously haven't had a single sign yet. I'm not too concerned.

My DH worked last night and he's working tonight. Just realised that they will be my last nights ALONE ... pretty much FOREVER (or until kids leave home). It's a weird thought :wacko:


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Hi girls, bumps and babies

Finally after 41 weeks and 4 days of pregnancy I can write my BA. :happydance:

Baby Harley Alexander was born on Fri 26th at 9.44pm after a swift induction with Propess weighing in at a whopping 10lbs 1.5oz and 58cm long!!! Definitely not expected and was a total shock to everyone that he is so big!!! He is such a chubber!!. Had a few complications but will write about them once I've stopped staring at my huge bundle of joy!! We're all on cloud 9!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Good luck to all still waiting xx


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #98 - meow_kitty due 3rd March - Elodie born 15th March
> Lamb #99 - IdLoveAPink1 due 15th March - Harley born 26th March

Congrats to the new mummys and Lambs! :flower:

I wonder who'll be #100?


----------



## jj-rabbit

MiissMuffet said:


> i'm expressing right now, i'm doing both bf and expressing i have to i have so much milk! got the shields yesterday but i dont like them they seem so wierd!!!!
> 
> 
> On the bright note (not), i got forced to the doctor yesterday, i wish i was happy but to b honest i'm not i walk round feeling so god dam low and am always crying i can't even smile at my own baby :( it was my midwife who actually set me up with the doctor, now i've got pills for postnatal depression. They think its coz of my history which doesnt help, plus the birth i had. it just keeps getting better and better! btw i dont tell anyone these things, but no1 i know goes on here so i can talk to u lovely ladies. Its not even coz i'm so tired coz we r getting plenty of sleep surprisingly!
> 
> OH has been awesome!! Ella is really a daddy's girl. he's having so much fun. he interacts with her and sings her songs and laughs at her, then he gives her to me and i just sit there with her in my arms staring at the wall :cry: what the f*** is wrong with me :cry: I don't understand coz i loved her to pieces!!!

Oh hun there is nothing wrong with you :hugs: and you still love her to pieces. Your body has been through a lot and your labour was hard going. Don't be too hard on yourself hun and ask for help if you need it. You will be fine hun but it may take a few days or weeks, my sil had pnd with her first and she got through it and you will too hun :hugs:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Well Chase has been a lil monkey today. Been feeding on and off since 2.30, i'm thankful though its day and not night, surely he will sleep tonight with being awake so much today? Jeez last night my right boob was killing me, it was like when my milk came in, but only the right one :shrug:

Does anyone elses LO fall asleep while feeding yet as soon as you put them down, ping there wide awake and still hungry, Chase is always doing this at night, i'm sure he is teasing me making me think i can go back to sleep then deciding no actually i'm still hungry mum :haha: 

The MW came round yesterday and said that his jaundice is all gone and she was made up with how he was doing and she said i can now leave him to feed totally when he wants, i'd been having to make sure before that he didn't go more than 4 hours without a feed, although there was only one day when i had to wake him at 5a.m. for his feed as he usually is every 3-4 hours but it feels grat to know he is doing well and he's okay to leave to feed when he wants.

Sending lots of labour dust to those still waiting :dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## julchen_79

MiissMuffet said:


> On the bright note (not), i got forced to the doctor yesterday, i wish i was happy but to b honest i'm not i walk round feeling so god dam low and am always crying i can't even smile at my own baby :( it was my midwife who actually set me up with the doctor, now i've got pills for postnatal depression. They think its coz of my history which doesnt help, plus the birth i had. it just keeps getting better and better! btw i dont tell anyone these things, but no1 i know goes on here so i can talk to u lovely ladies. Its not even coz i'm so tired coz we r getting plenty of sleep surprisingly!
> 
> OH has been awesome!! Ella is really a daddy's girl. he's having so much fun. he interacts with her and sings her songs and laughs at her, then he gives her to me and i just sit there with her in my arms staring at the wall :cry: what the f*** is wrong with me :cry: I don't understand coz i loved her to pieces!!!

MiissMuffet, please don't be too hard on yourself. PND happens and it happens more often than most of the people may think - or admit. It is not a shame and it is great that you get some help. That in itself shows what a great mommy you are. You also had a very traumatic birth, so give yourself a bit of time. Sounds like your OH is great in supporting you and he loves being a daddy. Hang in there, I am sure you'll feel better soon. 



Sam is doing great, we had his first doctors appointment after 12 days and he has gained 9oz since birth. That was great news to me because even though he latches great, he always feeds very short. I think I had him up to 10 minutes once - usually it is around 5-7 min and always only on one side, so I was not sure if he got enough. Looks like he is just fine. 

He also has been sligthly fussy and having trouble to fall into deep sleep. OH figured out he actually loves sleeping on his side and have the soother for just a couple of minutes when he falls asleep. Once he is asleep he will just spit it out. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and lots of :dust: to the ones still waiting for their LO's.


----------



## mummydee

hi girls

sorry not been about, spent 12 of the last 24 hours up at the hospital - was sent up for pre-eclampsia symptoms and lack of fetal movement...

anyway, all is okay. blood pressure finally resettled, only 1+protein in my wee now, and after a few dodgy ecgs of bubbs yesterday he has sorted himself out and had a good trace today. 

they examined me yesterday as they were going to give me a sweep, but cervix was too high. however, apparently there it is "only just lipped" which means I am about 90% effaced even though not dilating. so just need to keep pressure on my bits, make him come down a little bit more so to bring cervix down! got to have my community mw check my BP and wee again this week, sweep will be reattempted on 6th April unless I can persuade mw to try again this week.

Just feel like cack now due to 5hrs sleep last night and spending too long in airless waiting rooms :(

congrats to all the new march mummies xx


----------



## hivechild

greenlady said:


> How are march mummies today? both yhose still preggo :( and those happily mothering :). Hivechild - sounds good - what would you do if you didn't have an iphone? What do people normally do - keep a spreadsheet or something? I haven't even thought of that yet but don't have an iphone.
> 
> I am expecting my parents tomorrow who are currently somewhere over Asia (prob around India methinks) on their way from Oz. I'm excited to see them (its been a year), and just wondered today if my body was subconsciuosly awaiting their arrival before kicking into action. I mean I've still got a few days to go before EDD but I seriously haven't had a single sign yet. I'm not too concerned.
> 
> My DH worked last night and he's working tonight. Just realised that they will be my last nights ALONE ... pretty much FOREVER (or until kids leave home). It's a weird thought :wacko:

I don't have an iphone either. Mine is running the Android OS (google). I think you'll probably find similar apps for most smart phones including blackberry & palm. If you haven't got one now you've got a good excuse to plead to your OH to get you one! I'm so glad I have mine since I've used it for contraction timing when in labour, for all the tracking afterward and since I have 3G w/ internet for all browsing, email, & chat etc it helps keep mme sane during marathon feeding sessions with the wee monkey as balancing my laptop can be quite awkward!

MiissMuffet, please don't feel bad or guilty about needing help for PND. We can't just control our hormones or neurochemical reactions through will and want and its nothing to be ashamed about. Your LO is getting held, fed and comforted, kept warm and clean and comfortable and at this stage, that is love to them. They don't need more than that. The rest will come in good time.


----------



## hivechild

jj-rabbit said:


> Well Chase has been a lil monkey today. Been feeding on and off since 2.30, i'm thankful though its day and not night, surely he will sleep tonight with being awake so much today? Jeez last night my right boob was killing me, it was like when my milk came in, but only the right one :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone elses LO fall asleep while feeding yet as soon as you put them down, ping there wide awake and still hungry, Chase is always doing this at night, i'm sure he is teasing me making me think i can go back to sleep then deciding no actually i'm still hungry mum :haha:
> 
> The MW came round yesterday and said that his jaundice is all gone and she was made up with how he was doing and she said i can now leave him to feed totally when he wants, i'd been having to make sure before that he didn't go more than 4 hours without a feed, although there was only one day when i had to wake him at 5a.m. for his feed as he usually is every 3-4 hours but it feels grat to know he is doing well and he's okay to leave to feed when he wants.
> 
> Sending lots of labour dust to those still waiting :dust::dust::dust: xxx

My first three weeks passed in a blur like this until he got past his 3 week growth spurt. 

I found as far as him falling asleep before having had his fill that stroking hands/head/feet, stripping him down to nurse skin to skin and changing diaper midfeed, along with an occasional wipe down of his face with a cool damp wash cloth really helped to keep him alert to nurse without dozing off.

Of course, during growth spurts it doesn't matter what I do, he seems constantly hungry and wanting to feed, doesn't sleep well and gets overtired, fussy and cranky. I am dealing with that today and have barely had a chance to get up to go potty!

As for putting him down when he nods off, you really have to avoid the temptation to put them down the minute they seem to be asleep so you can dive into bed, the shower or the loo and wait it out for 20-30 minutes until they reach a deep sleep stage before attemtping to offload them. A good way to tell if they are good and asleep is to try lifting and dropping one arm. If it's slack with no resistance you're good to go. 

Keep in mind though that baby sleep cycles are much shorter than ours lasting about 50-60 mins so if there is anything causing them discomfort when they re-enter light sleep, whether it be dirty diaper, hungry, too hot or cold, trapped wind or any other numerous possibilities, they will wake up anyway. Joy!


----------



## CocoaOne

Dee- oh no! Glad all seems to have returned to normal though, and fab news that you're effacing nicely- lots of bouncing on a ball for you mrs!


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> Dee- oh no! Glad all seems to have returned to normal though, and fab news that you're effacing nicely- lots of bouncing on a ball for you mrs!

Thanks Hon - Cant believe we are due TOMORROW!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

I KNOW!!!!!

Literally no signs what so ever here - I feel fine. LO is still quiet but I'm still feeling a few kicks and squirms at the normal times. Heartrate sounds good on my Doppler. Had a few sightings of snotty mucus but not alot so nothing that makes me think I'm loosing my plug. I just want a bloody show or some contractions or something!!


----------



## JessiHD

Hello ladies! Gave birth to Joshua at 3.38am 26th March after having my show and first contractions 2am 24th March! A long haul but a natural birth (mainly thanks to TENS and entonox), he weighs 8lb15 and is breastfeeding really well. Was discharged after about 10 hours and we are all doing well if a little shattered!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #98 - meow_kitty due 3rd March - Elodie born 15th March
> Lamb #99 - IdLoveAPink1 due 15th March - Harley born 26th March
> Lamb #100 - JessiHD due 25th March - Joshua born 26th March

Congrats to JessiHD and Joshua - Lamb #100!! :flower:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i have been writing it down but tbh i dont see the point anymore. I was trying to get a good indication of how often he feeds but then this growth spurt hit so it isnt normal. But it does help to be able to look and see when he last fed or had a wet/dirty nappy was so i will continue to keep my notebook handy. My phone is crap. I wish i had a good phone, in fact i am due an upgrade if i ever get round to it. I am just sat here waiting to see if hunter is going to let me put him back in his basket. He is doing 5 minute feeds every half hour or hour... it is fun! :haha: I'd rather he just stay on the breast tbh but he falls asleep and it just falls out of his mouth lol Then he wakes up rooting again. Now that i know it is normal and that its a growth spurt i am not frustrated. I just dread the fact that my parents will be staying with us for the 3 week growth spurt :wacko: Oh well... i'll just have to explain. How long does the extra feeding for a growth spurt last?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oooh congrats 100! I cant beleive march is almost over!


----------



## hivechild

Once again, congrats to all the new mummies! It seems like yesterday that we hit March 1st and now we are fast approaching the end of it!

DM2, unfortunately the length of growth spurts is unpredictable. Generally they say 2-3 days before it evens out but it could be anywhere from a single day to a week or so. Just try to distract yourself as much as possible, ignore housework and entertaining anyone else, nap when you can and it'll all be over when you wake up after a couple hours instead of 20 mins and can breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Congrats ladies! I have mostly been hanging out in baby club as it seems that I have a new question every time I turn around! 

I can't believe there are 100 lambs now!


----------



## mummydee

happy due date to meeee and becki!!!! :)


----------



## rwhite

JessiHD said:


> Hello ladies! Gave birth to Joshua at 3.38am 26th March after having my show and first contractions 2am 24th March! A long haul but a natural birth (mainly thanks to TENS and entonox), he weighs 8lb15 and is breastfeeding really well. Was discharged after about 10 hours and we are all doing well if a little shattered!

Congrats mama ;) xx Natural birth is pretty awesome, eh? Well done sweetie you did a good job, can't wait to see him! xx



mummydee said:


> happy due date to meeee and becki!!!! :)

:dance: :dance: Yayyy! No excuse for your wee bubbas to stay put any longer! Glad to hear that at least you're 90% effaced, that's awesome news! Hopefully you'll dilate quickly xx


----------



## rwhite

Posted my birth story and piccies, girls! :D Epic essay, sorry
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...baby-lachlan-23-03-2010-long.html#post4860085


----------



## MiissMuffet

i should really change my siggy ...


----------



## Kel127

Congrats to all the new March Mummies!!!! I hope everyone is doing well!

The last two days have been draining, as Connor wants to be held all the time. The only time I can lay him down is when he falls into a deep sleep! 
We start back to work full time tomorrow, but I'm not sure how much work will get done if I have to hold him all day. He is also wanting to eat all the time. Hopefully this is just the beginning of the 3 week growth spurt, and it won't last too long.


----------



## hivechild

Hopefully it passes quickly for you kel. Ronan still likes and wants to be held a lot and at this stage it does no harm, well except to productivity! Do you work from home? Have you considered a wrap or sling or something so he can stay close to you and you can get work done.


----------



## Kel127

hivechild said:


> Hopefully it passes quickly for you kel. Ronan still likes and wants to be held a lot and at this stage it does no harm, well except to productivity! Do you work from home? Have you considered a wrap or sling or something so he can stay close to you and you can get work done.

I wish I could work from home! I work in an office, and I have a pak n' play set up for him, but I don't think he will sleep in it! I do have a sling, but I've only tried once so far. I guess I will be bringing it to work with me to try again!


----------



## AmyMarie

*Im REALLY late updating .....*

* Had my baby Boy Emin on the 18th of March*
* 5 days over due, the cheeky little monkey lol

*​


----------



## Seity

Congrats to all the new moms! I don't visit this site much anymore :) for some strange reason.


----------



## firsttimer83

Hey all! 

Sorry for the very late post - but just to let you all know that little Alex was born on the 6th March :happydance: - 2 days late so not too bad!

VERY long labour that didn't go as planned, but totally worth it and loving being a mummy to my gorgeous little boy :thumbup:

Best advice that I can offer about labour for those yet to pop is... keep an open mind, relax, go with the flow and stay in control and you'll be fine - you can do it and it's TOTALLY worth it!! :thumbup:

Good luck!! xxxx


----------



## jj-rabbit

hivechild said:


> My first three weeks passed in a blur like this until he got past his 3 week growth spurt.
> 
> I found as far as him falling asleep before having had his fill that stroking hands/head/feet, stripping him down to nurse skin to skin and changing diaper midfeed, along with an occasional wipe down of his face with a cool damp wash cloth really helped to keep him alert to nurse without dozing off.
> 
> Of course, during growth spurts it doesn't matter what I do, he seems constantly hungry and wanting to feed, doesn't sleep well and gets overtired, fussy and cranky. I am dealing with that today and have barely had a chance to get up to go potty!
> 
> As for putting him down when he nods off, you really have to avoid the temptation to put them down the minute they seem to be asleep so you can dive into bed, the shower or the loo and wait it out for 20-30 minutes until they reach a deep sleep stage before attemtping to offload them. A good way to tell if they are good and asleep is to try lifting and dropping one arm. If it's slack with no resistance you're good to go.
> 
> Keep in mind though that baby sleep cycles are much shorter than ours lasting about 50-60 mins so if there is anything causing them discomfort when they re-enter light sleep, whether it be dirty diaper, hungry, too hot or cold, trapped wind or any other numerous possibilities, they will wake up anyway. Joy!

Thanks hivechild its reassuring to know its normal, since my post yest he continued all night and still today to constantly want to feed so he must be having a growth spurt, i was beginning to worry he wasn't getting enough milk but i can relax now :thumbup:

Oooh yeah its so hard when your tired not to put them straight down isn't it. 

Last night and today is the tiredest i've ever been, and i know Chase was overtired too, made him so whingy, luckily we went for a lil drive before and he stayed asleep for 3 hours when we got home so i caught up on some sleep too. He's just woke up now for his feed and looks in a lot better mood xxxx .


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #98 - meow_kitty due 3rd March - Elodie born 15th March
> Lamb #99 - IdLoveAPink1 due 15th March - Harley born 26th March
> Lamb #100 - JessiHD due 25th March - Joshua born 26th March
> Lamb #101 - AmyMarie due 13th March - Emin born 18th March
> Lamb #102 - Firttimer83 due 4th March - Alex born 6th March

Congrats to AmyMarie and firsttimer83! :flower:


----------



## greenlady

Congrats more March mummies! And guys I'm liking the baby chat very much in here now - I am trying to remember some of it for advice in advance so keep it comin. Hivechild you are a wealth of knowledge! xx


----------



## rwhite

Morning girls :coffee: - I have a question..

So...LO has been a BEAST in terms of hunger for the past few days...I know he's definitely getting enough and am getting very annoyed at the fact that he will appear to be ready to sleep and be drowsy then as soon as I put him in bed he's rooting around for food and grizzling again! Last night was preeetty trying, as he fed for four whole hours!! :wacko: Is that even normal? He had tiny breaks in between where I tried putting him down but he wouldn't go!

Granted he did give me four hours sleep after the four hours feeding but honestly I didn't feel he needed to feed for that long...surely there wouldn't be enough room in his tummy for that much!

Last night, not only did he pretty much empty both breasts, he had some EBM as well :|

Just want him to sleep right now to be honest so that I'm in a patient and coherent enough state to feed him if there's a repeat of last night tonight...


----------



## hivechild

*Kel127* - You're so lucky that you can have your LO with you at work! That's the next best thing to working from home if you have to work at all.

*jj-rabbit* -Glad to hear that you're feeling a little better. We're on day 2 of Ronan's growth spurt. He took a bit of a break overnight and renewed his efforts this morning but it's not been nearly as bad as it was yesterday.

*rwhite* - It is normal. Your milk has just come in and your supply is getting established. Your LO is letting your body know what he needs and his tummy is so tiny (the size of his fist) that he needs to feed little and often as it digests quickly as well. There's a growth spurt around days 7-10 too, so just take a deep breath, try to relax and focus on the quality cuddle time you're getting with your LO right now. :) I know you're tired and want to put him down to sleep, but if you're too quick to put him down before he goes into a deep sleep he will wake right up and you get caught in a vicious cycle where both of you end up over-tired and at your wits' end!

ETA: He may have been doing more comfort suckling than actual nursing during those 4 hours. It does neither of you any harm as some babies need to suck more than others, and it's great for you as any suckling he does even if he's not drawing milk will stimulate your milk supply. Just remember that he has no conscious thought or desires right now. He's acting and reacting to his needs which are primarily hunger, warmth and comfort (including clean diapers & being close to you) right now.

Also, have you tried side-lying to feed him in bed? Co-sleeping is perfectly fine if it's done safely and if you can get help from your OH, you can latch your LO on and doze while he's feeding. I tend to do this in the early hours of the am so I can get a little more sleep and the wee monkey gets his breakfast before drifting back off to sleep with me for a bit longer.

*greenlady* - :blush: I'm just sharing my own hard earned experience and research while I can still remember it. I am fully expecting to suffer from first year amnesia like so many other mothers where I will look back and tell people with a glazed look in my eye and a smile that it was great and I'm ready to do it all again! :mrgreen:


----------



## tiger

Rwhite- Jesse is the exact same! Only problem is, my boobs haven't got the memo, n I'm not producing enough!I've even tried expressing for him but it's like, in the morning my boobs are full, so I express about 230ml (thAt's pretty much all that's there, n then my boob are empty for the rest of the day, no mAtter how mch I try n express.OH suggested we have a tin of formula in the house just in case I can't produce anything n he needs a top up feed once a day, but that will make me feel even more like a failure :(


----------



## hivechild

230ml? That's a lot to express off. Your LO is better at getting milk out of you than a pump will ever be and you never run out of milk. Your breasts are making more all the time and will keep producing to meet demand even if they feel empty.

Were I you, I would feed your LO until he's had his fill and then express some after that. Is your LO wetting plenty of nappies (about 6 a day) and does he seem to be gaining weight? If so then he IS getting enough!

Please, please don't feel you need to top up on formula as this will affect your milk supply even more. Express if you will to help encourage your milk supply but try to do it after feeding him either an hour or so after a morning feed or after each feed throughout the day. It's fairly common to only get about 20-30ml per expressing session if your LO is exclusively breastfed so don't think you're getting nothing throughout the rest of the day, and like I said in the beginning no pump can match a baby at getting milk from the breast. 

Don't give up. If you can express almost 8 oz in the morning you are capable of providing plenty of milk for your LO. Just try letting him have his fill first before expressing!


----------



## hivechild

Tiger, you may find these a helpful read as well:

https://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/newborn-nursing.html

https://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html

Have faith in yourself! :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

you are not a failure if u have formula in the house. I have formula here, but only if I need it. I would rather it there than run out of milk and have a stressed baby with no food. there is nothing wrong with a little top up of formula if u need it, it doesnt mean your baby cant go back on the boob again. Although- buy the sachets, dont buy the tins as once they are opened they are only good for a month and if u havnt used it all then u chuck it out and its a waste. if u buy the scahets then u can use them as u need, and they can just sit in the cupboard for emergancys. I have given Ella formula 2ce since we've been home and a few times in the hospital, and even though i dont like it, i would rather her have boobie milk, they dont really care- as long as they are getting fed they are happy! xxx


----------



## mummydee

congrats to all the new mummies...


1 day over here now, c'mon little man xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Ok... so i will take advantage of hivechilds wealth of booby knowledge :haha: Hunter seems to be so normal during the day. Feeding at 2-4 hour intervals for 15-25 minutes each time and he seems content. He also seems to sleep a lot during the day off and on no matter what... my neice (5) and nephew(2) were over and they were yelling and screaming and running and slamming doors and Hunter slept through. Lately here is his schedule... He wakes up around 7am for a normal feed then falls asleep in my arms around 9 am and then wakes around 11 for a normal feed and then he is in and out of sleep/alert/feeding for the rest of the afternoon.evening. But then, it comes to be about 8-9pm and he wakes up and wants to eat as normal and then he doesnt seem to want to stop eating little and often all night (till 2 am). Last night i let him have what he wanted as i finally got my side laying positioning right (i have a very sore episiotomy stitch situation... kinda opened up but is superficial and being kept an eye on but hurts like HELL! So it is so sore to sit after a long day) and he fed for 3 hours straight and even was sick a few times and i was so tired and sore and worried he was making himself sick with greed that i said ENOUGH! and wasnt giving him more (obviously i would have if he seemed he REALLY wanted it. Then i finally settled him enough for sleep in 45 minutes. I dont get very frustrated as i have noticed that my husband does and hunter wont calm down with him but with me, when i am calm and soothing, he calms quite well. Anyway then he allowed me 5 hours of lovely sleep and it starts all over again at 7am (is now 9 am and he is predictable sleeping in my lap). So... my question is... why does he seem to feed normally during the days and is a bit extra tired and feed so greedily at night? Is this normal for a growth spurt or is this just something he is going through?


----------



## hivechild

I think that by and large all bets are off during a growth spurt but Ronan did/does the same thing sleeping better during the day than at night and when talking to my lactation consultant was told that unfortunately it's quite normal in newborn infants.

Firstly, they don't know day from night yet and have no concept of the difference, and if you were like me, LO slept and was less active during the day when I was pregnant and was up and kicking away when we were still in bed at night so it should come as no surprise that they still do this!

Secondly, they will cluster feed and tank up until they're well full before settling in for a longer stretch of sleep. Again, normal and they can do this a couple times a day with evenings being a common time. Generally a breastfed baby isn't going to take more than it needs when feeding. It has no concept of greed or excess. That being said, sometimes they want to be on the boob more for comfort and to settle themselves than to want to feed so it's up to you to decide how much of that you want to put up with. Some babies need to suck more than others and at this age I would rather he satisfy that need on the breast than with a pacifier or thumb although I have rarely on occasion used a pacifier to get him to sleep when my boobs felt raw from him being on them so long. He doesn't much like them though so it's not that effective!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Grrr I wish i could have gone back to sleep when hunter did like normal but i have the health visitor coming so i dont wanna be asleep when she comes. I hope i can get a nap after she leaves

We gave hunter his first bath last night. i know... i waited ages! but he doesnt get dirty and topping and tailing has been enough. I admit, i was a bit scared because the 1 thing he is fussy about is when we change/clean him. So i just naturally assumed he would scream the house down but as soon as his little bum hit the warm water he was calm and happy. :dance: He was sooooooo cute!! He hated getting out of the bath though. I was so shocked that he liked it. It makes life so much easier :) But I am not confident enough to bathe him on my own and probably wont be for a while. I need to have that extra pair of hands just for peace of mind. But luckily my husband is back at work for a few days after paternity leave but is back on hols for 2 weeks for my parents visit after wednesday so will have him and my parents around so by the time he goes back to work i should be confident enough and if not, it isnt like LO needs to be bathed everyday so i am sure i will be able to do it when my husband is around.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah we use a pacifier a bit for hunter but he is really good with it and doesnt rely on it and it certainly hasnt caused any nipple confusion. But it helps to know that if he takes it, then he is only wanting comfort and of he doesnt then he is truly hungry. He usually spits it out soon after sleep when he uses it. But i like to keep it for last-resort. 

I was saying the other day how it does seem he follows the same pattern in life as in my tummy! How funny that they do that! I dont mind it too much. Just nice to know why he does it and of course i do mind when my breasts start to get raw. If they get raw then they will be raw for a day or so after and all feedings will be slow torture! I am more of a night owl myself so tbh i would prefer he is up a bit later than say, up at 6 am for the day. But it is days like today that i am up early that i know will be the hardest because he will no doubt keep me up later. I am thinking i will express today so that i can sleep a bit and have my husband do some night work! May as well express now while he is doing normal intervals so i have it later because later i will wish i had expressed but couldnt if i wanted to because when he does his marathon feeds, i doubt i'd express more than 10 ml if that


----------



## hivechild

Ronan loves bath time as well! I started out giving him one every 2-3 days but now try to do it daily in the very early evenings to help in establishing a 'night time' routine over the coming weeks/months (see my last post re: no concept of day/night). 

I think I'm finding bath time as relaxing as he is these days! Now I just need him to figure out the sleep thing.


----------



## hivechild

Expressing to let hubby give a feed so you can get a sanity break is a good idea! Just remeber that you not feeding LO at the time hubby gives a bottle can affect your supply if done routinely as your body will assume that at that time of day bubba isn't hungry!

It's kind of amazing how 'smart' our bodies are at adapting and providing for our babies, isn't it?


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #98 - meow_kitty due 3rd March - Elodie born 15th March
> Lamb #99 - IdLoveAPink1 due 15th March - Harley born 26th March
> Lamb #100 - JessiHD due 25th March - Joshua born 26th March
> Lamb #101 - AmyMarie due 13th March - Emin born 18th March
> Lamb #102 - Firttimer83 due 4th March - Alex born 6th March
> Lamb #103 - Rach27 due 15th March - Thomas born 11th March

Congrats to Rach27! :flower:

Has anyone heard from Fitzbaby since she went in to get induced?


----------



## lynnikins

I'll add my birth story later just going to link up to some pics for you all and let you know im home safely
https://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=663595122#!/photo.php?pid=11500846&id=663595122
my boys


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh cant get one to post at the moment and im full to bursting caus Elliot is sleeping at the moment and due in about 40 min, 
I'll try to type up my birth story now but might not finish it before EJ needs his feed, or if the MW shows up lol,


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> arrgh cant get one to post at the moment and im full to bursting caus Elliot is sleeping at the moment and due in about 40 min,
> I'll try to type up my birth story now but might not finish it before EJ needs his feed, or if the MW shows up lol,

just had a wee look at facebook hun he is gorgeous!!! well done xoxo


----------



## lynnikins

owww, sitting in this chair hurts lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> owww, sitting in this chair hurts lol

y does it hurt? :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Well...my yellow bump turned out to be pink! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Delaney May Fitzgerald was born on March 25, 2010 (due March 31) weighing 8lbs2oz and 21.25 inches long. She has a scattering of dark hair. We got home on Sunday and it's been a bumpy ride. Trying so hard to breast feed but it's really difficult so I'm primarily pumping/expressing now. 

But DH and I think she's just perfect. And we are so in love! Glad to see so many more March Mommies! 

Where is everyone going on the board after 3rd tri? I don't want to lose touch or the wisdome from the variety of mothers and would love to follow along!


----------



## lynnikins

I got a second degree tear so have a few layers of stiches to avoid putting direct pressure on,


----------



## MiissMuffet

lynnikins said:


> I got a second degree tear so have a few layers of stiches to avoid putting direct pressure on,

aaah :(

i'm still healing, i got a episiotomy, and tore in the other direction and tore inside too lucky they gave me lots of codiene, but now that the stitches are healing good it is itchy as any thing i swear i want to rip out my box just to get rid of the itchyness and then coz of the antibiotics i was on i have thrush so more itchyness, man child birth breaks u don't it!!!! right, finally washing done, pump sterilized, child asleep finally!! off to bed. goodnight xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

FitzBaby said:


> Well...my yellow bump turned out to be pink! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Delaney May Fitzgerald was born on March 25, 2010 (due March 31) weighing 8lbs2oz and 21.25 inches long. She has a scattering of dark hair. We got home on Sunday and it's been a bumpy ride. Trying so hard to breast feed but it's really difficult so I'm primarily pumping/expressing now.
> 
> But DH and I think she's just perfect. And we are so in love! Glad to see so many more March Mommies!
> 
> Where is everyone going on the board after 3rd tri? I don't want to lose touch or the wisdome from the variety of mothers and would love to follow along!

Congrats huni!!! :hugs:

i'm comfy in this thread, i dunno where everyone is gonna go, i wonder if they can move this thread to baby club or something? x


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> Lamb #98 - meow_kitty due 3rd March - Elodie born 15th March
> Lamb #99 - IdLoveAPink1 due 15th March - Harley born 26th March
> Lamb #100 - JessiHD due 25th March - Joshua born 26th March
> Lamb #101 - AmyMarie due 13th March - Emin born 18th March
> Lamb #102 - Firttimer83 due 4th March - Alex born 6th March
> Lamb #103 - Rach27 due 15th March - Thomas born 11th March
> Lamb #104 - Fitzbaby due 31st March - Delaney born 25th March

Congrats to Fitzbaby! :flower:


----------



## greenlady

Congrats Ftizbaby on your pink bump!! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

With my stitches due to the epi I actually -loved- sitting up on a hard surface. It's so much comfier than sofas/bed or computer chairs, plus much much better for you as it keeps it from swelling too much. Honestly, try and sit on kitchen chairs as much as possible. Also, once 'healed' at 6 days the midwives here (in Holland) are willing to remove the external stitches if they bother you. I can not recommend it enough, with me it wasn't the wound that hurt that much, it was the tightness of the stitches. The relieve within 2 days of having them removed... wow! The internal stitches don't bother me at all and will remain until they dissolve.


----------



## OULINA

well i was due for the 16th of april but... just got my hospital bag all ready..we are leaving (by boat for Rhodes thats where my docs clinic is ) in the morning ... im have a planned c-section for the 31st of march... i am feeling ..... everything .... emotional, scared, happy , excited.... i hope all goes well i cant wait to finally meet her .... i'll be back in a week with updates and pics ....


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/302169-arrival-elliott-jason-26-03-10-a.html#post4876259
My Birth story,

I think they should move this thread to the Baby club for us, 
today has been a good day just trying to get Nate to settle in with the new routine and having a little baby around


----------



## hivechild

Maybe we can either have them move this thread, or start a new one here: https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/

It seems to be where most 'groups' go after pregnancy as I've not really seen any threads like this in the Baby Club.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I think this one should be kept and moved, rather than a new one started- It's kind of like a home!!!!


----------



## rwhite

Hi girls :) x How is everybody today?

Little man is a week old today! I can't believe it, time's flown by really...he'll be 6 weeks and smiling before we know it :) Can't wait for that!

Complaints of the day...he was awake from 11pm til 4am 'feeding' again last night :wacko: Got me very upset and bawling, pleading with him to go to sleep etc etc. Had a few false sleep alarms where he was put back to bed and then removed from bed and put to the boob again. I tried the dummy before taking him back out, incase it was comfort suckling, but he kept spitting it and complaining at me so that wasn't going to work so out to the living room he went...poor OH had to start back at work in the morning and had to listen to me crying hysterically and baby having a right old grizzle. After the whole feeding episode, and finally getting him to sleep, he slept for 5 hours (this happened the previous night and at the same times too :(). Though 5 hours unbroken sleep is nice, I would much prefer more sleep at shorter intervals...it would make things much easier to deal with.

My midwife has just been over to see us - I asked her about this and she said it is most likely for comfort even though the dummy didn't work. She suggested co-sleeping by putting him on a pillow and tucking him firmly in, then putting him up at the top of the mattress in between OH and I, so that he can't roll and the blankets can't go over his face. I might try this if I reach the desperation point tonight if things happen again (I'm dreading it :cry: Just let me sleep, little man!).

He is a real little boobie monster too - Jenny (midwife) said most babies put on about 20g per day at this stage...in just the past few days he's put on 300g, so 75g per day :wacko:
I'm shocked, and wondering just where he's put it because he hasn't filled out that much!!

I hope his nighttime behaviour calms down slightly soon, as he's pretty much a little angel during the day. Bit of a shock when things change so dramatically. I might try putting him in his sling tonight for a walk around when he won't sleep, as I put him in it this morning (it's a bag sling, but I'm watching him in it so I'm not worried about the recent controversy :lol: Silly people getting wound up over nothing, I reckon) and he dozed right off!

He's now enjoying a nice bit of sunbathing, looking like butter wouldn't melt.. :winkwink: Pictures attached below, such a good boy today after all that!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0900.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0902.jpg


----------



## PineappleHead

rwhite, he's absolutely precious! I love the sunbathing pictures. hehe. 
:) happy 1 weeks old Lachlan! :D about him filling out-- I didn't think my lil man would ever fill out but around week 3, going into his one month he got chubby out of no where! :rofl: so it will happen!


----------



## rwhite

PineappleHead said:


> rwhite, he's absolutely precious! I love the sunbathing pictures. hehe.
> :) happy 1 weeks old Lachlan! :D about him filling out-- I didn't think my lil man would ever fill out but around week 3, going into his one month he got chubby out of no where! :rofl: so it will happen!

Hehe thankyou hun :hugs: He sure loves his sunbathing...the pic in my avatar was the first time he did, midwife laid him out on the bed and he loved it, grumbled when I put his clothes back on him! :haha: And today was his second time around.

Zander's looking so happy and cute! His cheeks are just gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## julchen_79

rwhite said:


> Hi girls :) x How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0900.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0902.jpg

Rosi, he is super gorgeous!! So cute!!!


----------



## rwhite

julchen_79 said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :) x How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0900.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_0902.jpg
> 
> Rosi, he is super gorgeous!! So cute!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: xx
Loving the picture you just put up of Sam, he's just beautiful :kiss: He has such lovely hair!


----------



## tiger

I've just posted my birth story in the birth announcements section if anyone wAnts a read. It's extremely long though :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> Lamb #98 - meow_kitty due 3rd March - Elodie born 15th March
> Lamb #99 - IdLoveAPink1 due 15th March - Harley born 26th March
> Lamb #100 - JessiHD due 25th March - Joshua born 26th March
> Lamb #101 - AmyMarie due 13th March - Emin born 18th March
> Lamb #102 - Firttimer83 due 4th March - Alex born 6th March
> Lamb #103 - Rach27 due 15th March - Thomas born 11th March
> Lamb #104 - Fitzbaby due 31st March - Delaney born 25th March
> Lamb #105 - Missy. due 24th March - Lexie born 17th March
> 
> Congrats to Missy.! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## mummydee

gorgeous pics hon! xx


----------



## greenlady

Aww everyone's babies are so damn cute.. I want one!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i finally got a pic of him smiling|(new avatar)! it is not easy to catch it... the camera is never close enough!


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> i finally got a pic of him smiling|(new avatar)! it is not easy to catch it... the camera is never close enough!

I love those smiles! :D just the different exprsseions they make on their faces are soo cute. i can't wait until Ella gives me a "real" smile though, usually the ones she gives me now are followed by a frown lol
x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i sit and make big exaggerated feaces at him and he tries to mimick them and then smiles. he wont smile for my husband yet. sometimes i actually find him just smiling at me while i hold him, since he was born staring at me has been his favourite thing to do. in hospital i would wake up and see him staring over at me from his clear cot thing. he certainly loves his mummy. 

when i get a second free hand i really must update the thread. waiting on hv now


----------



## jj-rabbit

Ahh Rosy was fab pics, such a gorg lil man!

As for the sleeping thing your not alone hun, we've been having similar with Chase, he was terrible Sat night and Sunday daytime, then a dream Sunday night but then last night a nightmare again. He started feeding at 9:30pm and i was hopeful of being in bed by 11ish, well 3am he finally went to sleep! Everytime he fell asleep on te boob i would leave him to get in to a deep sleep before trying to put him down, yet as soon as he went down he would wake crying and rooting :wacko:.

At about 12pm he also for the first time got awful wind he couldn't get up, he was crying so much and you could see he was in pain it was awful hubby took over winding him and he eventually managed some big burps :haha: hubby was saying it was because he was feeding too long but i couldn't get him off :shrug: and then he went back on again for hours.

We too tried a dummy, it was so funny he initially sucked, then his face would frown and he'd spit it out once he realised there was nothing coming from it, he looked totally horrified we'd given him it! I wasn't too keen on him having a dummy but if it means sleep i'd give it a go but it seems he doesn't want too so i''ll have to grin and bear it. Ooh let me know if the sling works and i may try that.

DM2 your so lucky getting smiles, Chase will smile if you stroke his cheek (not sure this counts maybe it just tickles) but i can't wait for proper smiles.

I defo think we should just get this thread moved xx


----------



## FitzBaby

i've gotten two smiles so far (she's only 5 days old!). not sure if they were meant to be smiles. 

jj...delaney had that excuriating gas the first night she was home. there would be these blood curdling screams, her face would be purple and she'd be jutting out her legs. then she'd have this pathetic pigeon like cry at the end. it was so heart breaking (yes, i cried along with her). our doc recommended mylicon, a baby gas aid, to give her after feedings. it's helped a lot. she sill gets the horrible gas cries but not as often as the first few nights.

for those breast feeding, how is that going? it wasn't going to well with me and now i am exclusively pumping instead of nursing. my pediatrician says this is fine but god i feel so guilty. i didn't have problems with her latching, my nipples were just too sore. plus i hate how i couldn't tell if she was getting enough. but i just feel so guilty she is getting my milk from a bottle. but i have no desire to try nursing again. is this horrible?


----------



## jj-rabbit

FitzBaby said:


> i've gotten two smiles so far (she's only 5 days old!). not sure if they were meant to be smiles.
> 
> jj...delaney had that excuriating gas the first night she was home. there would be these blood curdling screams, her face would be purple and she'd be jutting out her legs. then she'd have this pathetic pigeon like cry at the end. it was so heart breaking (yes, i cried along with her). our doc recommended mylicon, a baby gas aid, to give her after feedings. it's helped a lot. she sill gets the horrible gas cries but not as often as the first few nights.
> 
> for those breast feeding, how is that going? it wasn't going to well with me and now i am exclusively pumping instead of nursing. my pediatrician says this is fine but god i feel so guilty. i didn't have problems with her latching, my nipples were just too sore. plus i hate how i couldn't tell if she was getting enough. but i just feel so guilty she is getting my milk from a bottle. but i have no desire to try nursing again. is this horrible?

For me hun BF is going great and i love it, he latches on great and has always done so and i feel very lucky that this is the case. But it can be very demanding, i'm not expressing yet and so hubby can't help out and its hard when he is going through the days when he just wants to be on the boob for hours at a time and i'm totally knackered. 

Ahh don't feel guilty hun, you have given it a go and it's not worked, she is still getting your milk hun so really don't beat urself up about it. I know loads of people who it's not worked out for and they haven't expressed they have just gone straight to formula. It's great your expressing for her hun x xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah i got the kind of random smiles at first but i didnt count them as smiles until he smiled in response to me. He is smiling earlier than they say but i read about it and a lot of other parents say theres did as well and the "6 week" thing is not true for all. But i just assume it has to do with hunter being so late. If he was born on his due date he would be 4 weeks old today :wacko: so maybe he developed a few extra skills while he was waiting to come out! :haha: 

The health visitor has been. he was down yesterday from birth (9lbs9.5oz) to 8lbs4oz. We are pretty sure he must have lost all that weight in the first few days and she just wanted to be sure he was gaining to show he was feeding well. And she said she was expecting an oz, but would be happy with a half oz in a day but he gained 4 oz!! What an over acheiver :haha: But of course, that is all him. She gave me some tips to get him to eat more during a feed and i thought it was gonna be hard but he just started doing it after she left as if he heard her! But he is clearly eating well as he looks really healthy and is getting plenty of wet/dirty nappies etc. I have a thread in breastfeeding section if anyone is interested in the details of that story... i cut it short for here.

I am still in the middle of my birth story. I will try and get some more written and update the first page while he is sleeping (in his basket not in my arms :shock:) 

Pumping cant do as much for your supply as LO suckling can fitzbaby. It really does hurt at first and what got me (and many others) over that hurdle is nipple sheilds. But again, not as good for the supply as LO's lips. But if you just give LO ebm, dont feel guilty. At least you are still giving baby the best juice :) It is what works best for mum. If mum is happy baby is happy


----------



## DueMarch2nd

updated! What will we do when cocoa has her baby! She is keeping track of the births till i can have a free hand to update with.

Well, I agree that this thread is like home lol I never seen any like this in babyclub so i dont know if people want them there! :shrug: But I suppose we could ask a mod to move it. I guess i would need to do that. Should i ask now or wait a bit til more of the girls have had there Lo's (i know the majority have but it was made for pregnant girls so i wanna leave it here as long as pregnant girls need it. We are the gate crashers! lol) But then again... I suppose i would need to change the name because many of our lambs were born in february and many will be born in april. But if i changed the name, it would be hard to recognise for those that arent regulars. :shrug: anyway, let me know when you want me to ask a mod

Off to write more of my long birth story


----------



## PineappleHead

Dm2- I LOVE your new avatar, Hunter is soooo cute!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aww thanks... i said the same about yours when i saw it! He is so cute and that pic just makes me smile!

I just linked my birth story to my signature.


----------



## Emskins

I would love to keep this thread going as well, I think I would feel a little lost without it to be honest. I don't get as much time on here anymore but it would be nice to check in on all the goings on of our babies as lifes.

I am BF'ing which is going OK I guess,I had a lactation concultant come by today which was helpful, I have been suffering with a lot of pain and have considered giving up more than once but I am determined to keep going! I am using the breast shields right now which seem to be helping quite a lot thankfully. I never imagined BF was this hard!!

Oh, I gave my notice at work a few days ago, I am now officially a full time mummy!!Feels a little scary but good at the same time!

I just tried to change my avatar but the upload keeps failing,perhaps the pic is too big..will try to get hubby to figure it out for me..

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Emskins

ohh...my new pic did upload! cool!


----------



## PineappleHead

love the pic emskins!!!


----------



## lynnikins

we have been going round the feeding/sleeping mill too, He will cluster feed for hours then sleep for hours id much rather him nurse for an hour or so then sleep for 3-4-5 hours overnight then feed again and have him sleep than the constant whimpering when i take him off the boob or just getting off to sleep to have him wake up again, its taking DH some time to adjust to it too lol,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

whoa this thread was almost at the 3rd page. looks like we lambs are no longer the heads of 3rd tri! :haha:


----------



## CocoaOne

:cry:

There's still nearly 60 Lambs to go!!


----------



## lynnikins

where r they all hiding ? lol now us chatty ones have popped out our babys its gone quiet


----------



## MiissMuffet

nooo there is still a potential 2 weeks of lambs left to go!! (considering over time for the 31sters)

what is cluster feeding?


----------



## CocoaOne

I'd quite like all the April mummies to wait their turn too- don't they know that there is a queue! :haha:


----------



## Emskins

Oww..ladies my boobs HURT!!!

Why is it everything goes well when the lactation lady is here and then as soon as she goes it starts to hurt again!? Wren was up every 2 hours for a feed last night but we did have a nice long snooze together this morning..until hubby called and woke us up! Hoping BF'ing will get better soon! Glad hubby has easter off as he can help with the latch, he has been soo supportive and in return I have been a miserable cow becasue I am getting fed up and in pain..I feel like crap so I am going to make more of an effort to not be a moody cow these days towads him.


----------



## Emskins

poor cocoa, hope you have your LO soon!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

CocoaOne said:


> I'd quite like all the April mummies to wait their turn too- don't they know that there is a queue! :haha:

:haha: :hugs: xx


----------



## mummydee

Im going to be the last march mummy, I can jsut see it happening!


----------



## lynnikins

cluster feeding is when the baby needs or wants feeding several times in quick sucession, normally they will feed for 15 min or so then have a break and want more within 10 min,


----------



## DueMarch2nd

that is how the feb mummys felt about all the early lambs! lol


----------



## CocoaOne

mummydee said:


> Im going to be the last march mummy, I can jsut see it happening!

After reading your FB status I think you deserve to be the last :haha: Thats just not fair- I stopped weighing myself after I realised I'd put on over 3stone already. And I weighed myself in lbs so it wasn't quite as scary (I can never be bother to work out how much it is in stone! Lol)

I've got a new worry now too- was reading a story about someone who had a really long slow labour and ended up having a CS. Turns out her cervix didn't dilate because she'd had LLETZ treatment for cervical changes that had caused some scarring on her cervix. I've had 2 punch biopsies and LLETZ in the past. Might use that as another reason I want MW to give me an internal today- hopefully he'll tell if my cervix looks ok and will dilate without a problem. 

Starting to think my body hasn't got a clue what to do to get this baby out -still no contractions (practice or otherwise!), no show/plug. Not even any pelvic pressure. So you never know Dee- I'm a more likely candidate to be the last!


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummydee and cocoaone- I'm cheering u guys on right now, my main aim at the mo is watching and waiting for u guys lol! x


----------



## CocoaOne

MiissMuffet said:


> mummydee and cocoaone- I'm cheering u guys on right now, my main aim at the mo is watching and waiting for u guys lol! x

Lol - thanks hun! You're so lucky that you had Ella a couple of days early. How are you both getting on now?


----------



## FitzBaby

best of luck mummydee and cocoaone
greenlady...happy due date!


----------



## CocoaOne

Greenlady might be having her baby right now!

MW has booked me in for a sweep on Monday. Will have another 48 hours later and then booked in for induction if she's still cosy in there - probably Sunday 11th. Which means my Dad will have gone home :cry: She's only 1/5 engaged too. Feeling really down about it all now. Don't they say that having a good cry can induce labour?! :haha:


----------



## mummydee

CocoaOne said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Im going to be the last march mummy, I can jsut see it happening!
> 
> After reading your FB status I think you deserve to be the last :haha: Thats just not fair- I stopped weighing myself after I realised I'd put on over 3stone already. And I weighed myself in lbs so it wasn't quite as scary (I can never be bother to work out how much it is in stone! Lol)
> 
> I've got a new worry now too- was reading a story about someone who had a really long slow labour and ended up having a CS. Turns out her cervix didn't dilate because she'd had LLETZ treatment for cervical changes that had caused some scarring on her cervix. I've had 2 punch biopsies and LLETZ in the past. Might use that as another reason I want MW to give me an internal today- hopefully he'll tell if my cervix looks ok and will dilate without a problem.
> 
> Starting to think my body hasn't got a clue what to do to get this baby out -still no contractions (practice or otherwise!), no show/plug. Not even any pelvic pressure. So you never know Dee- I'm a more likely candidate to be the last!Click to expand...


Sorry hon! :blush: I put on over 2 stone with Liv so dont know how I have managed to gain virtually nothing this time around.

I dont really know much about LLETZ and stuff but hoping that wont make any difference for you. 

Sorry youve got to wait til Monday for your sweep - its the day before mine. Am hoping when I see consultant a week today he will book me an induction date for end of next week at the latest!


----------



## mummydee

MiissMuffet said:


> mummydee and cocoaone- I'm cheering u guys on right now, my main aim at the mo is watching and waiting for u guys lol! x


Thanks Andi - we need it!!!! :flower:


----------



## rwhite

:dust::dust::dust:
Those naughty babies...I didn't even manage to make it on here yesterday and was hoping that maybe there would be some updates from mummies of overdue lambs :(

Maybe tonight's the night girls :hugs: xx I feel your pain, having had Lachie at 41+1 :wacko: And that was after a sweep, who knows when the cheeky bugger would've come otherwise!

Got him to bed without a hitch last night! My mum was a gem and offered to have me come and stay at hers round the corner, as she saw my facebook status about being up from 11pm til 3am with him feeding and not wanting to go down. She said she would walk him around until he was asleep so I could get some good rest. Really helped :cloud9:

And last night he was still carrying on like normal (and it seems 11 and 4 are times he will stick to..) but I managed to give him the dummy and he went to sleep, after some settling 'grunting' like noises. Trick with the dummy is to just hold it in their mouth for about 20 seconds, right in there until they start sucking it. Seems to work now :dance: He slept with it in and complained when I pulled it out :rofl: Only using it for nighttime though

xxx Hope everybody's well and the overdue lambs aren't pulling their hair out too much :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

Double post :wacko:


----------



## rwhite

jj-rabbit said:


> Ahh Rosy was fab pics, such a gorg lil man!
> 
> As for the sleeping thing your not alone hun, we've been having similar with Chase, he was terrible Sat night and Sunday daytime, then a dream Sunday night but then last night a nightmare again. He started feeding at 9:30pm and i was hopeful of being in bed by 11ish, well 3am he finally went to sleep! Everytime he fell asleep on te boob i would leave him to get in to a deep sleep before trying to put him down, yet as soon as he went down he would wake crying and rooting :wacko:.
> 
> At about 12pm he also for the first time got awful wind he couldn't get up, he was crying so much and you could see he was in pain it was awful hubby took over winding him and he eventually managed some big burps :haha: hubby was saying it was because he was feeding too long but i couldn't get him off :shrug: and then he went back on again for hours.
> 
> We too tried a dummy, it was so funny he initially sucked, then his face would frown and he'd spit it out once he realised there was nothing coming from it, he looked totally horrified we'd given him it! I wasn't too keen on him having a dummy but if it means sleep i'd give it a go but it seems he doesn't want too so i''ll have to grin and bear it. Ooh let me know if the sling works and i may try that.

:shock: Omg they're sleeping habit twins :rofl: That's insane...were you getting as upset as I was? It was doing my head in :nope: Well now that the dummy's worked for my little guy fingers crossed it will work for you xxx


----------



## girl friday

Well, it was long, traumatic and I ended up in the high dependency unit for 2 days, but Ihad my little man on Saturday 27th March!

I had a sweep on the Wednesday, starting getting contractions Thursday morning, had a show that night/Friday morning and also had a second sweep. The contraction got closer and closer together until they were 4 or 5 minutes apart so I went to triage. My waters hadn't broke and my cervix was still closed so I was sent away with a lateny labour leafeft! Contraction got worse and worse. I hardly slept and was getting contractions every 2 or 3 minutes. I went back to the hospital and was told I was 4-5cm dilated!

Things went down hill after that...After 4 hours I was only 6 cms and 1 1/2 hours after that I was still 6cms dilated so I asked for morphone ang it reall slowed my contractions down.. They transfered me to consultant led care. I was given a drip to help things along at this point and that was not nice! Baby's heart rate dropped, the put a monitor on his head and as I was 7cm I had to decided about an epidural at that point. I said yes. That made his heart rate drop again, they examined me and I was 10cm, they took me to try theater to try a forceps delivery but things were to urgent si I was given general anesthetic and gad an emergency c section.

I lost lots of blood and had a transfusion, was very anaemic, blood pressure seriously low and pulse very high.

Was sent to a regular ward a couple of days latee and am now home! Harry Joseph is perfect and we love him so much!

Wow, that took foever with one hand!


----------



## rwhite

girl friday said:


> Well, it was long, traumatic and I ended up in the high dependency unit for 2 days, but Ihad my little man on Saturday 27th March!
> 
> I had a sweep on the Wednesday, starting getting contractions Thursday morning, had a show that night/Friday morning and also had a second sweep. The contraction got closer and closer together until they were 4 or 5 minutes apart so I went to triage. My waters hadn't broke and my cervix was still closed so I was sent away with a lateny labour leafeft! Contraction got worse and worse. I hardly slept and was getting contractions every 2 or 3 minutes. I went back to the hospital and was told I was 4-5cm dilated!
> 
> Things went down hill after that...After 4 hours I was only 6 cms and 1 1/2 hours after that I was still 6cms dilated so I asked for morphone ang it reall slowed my contractions down.. They transfered me to consultant led care. I was given a drip to help things along at this point and that was not nice! Baby's heart rate dropped, the put a monitor on his head and as I was 7cm I had to decided about an epidural at that point. I said yes. That made his heart rate drop again, they examined me and I was 10cm, they took me to try theater to try a forceps delivery but things were to urgent si I was given general anesthetic and gad an emergency c section.
> 
> I lost lots of blood and had a transfusion, was very anaemic, blood pressure seriously low and pulse very high.
> 
> Was sent to a regular ward a couple of days latee and am now home! Harry Joseph is perfect and we love him so much!
> 
> Wow, that took foever with one hand!

That sounds like you had a really stressful and unpleasant time hun, I'm sorry to hear that - glad your little boy is here now though and happy and healthy, so glad he's appeared at last :hugs: :hugs: Well done, you did great! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

aww you go there in the end girl friday, 

hey my lovely overdue ladies, it doesnt really matter if your not getting the signs i wasnt either if you remember in fact my cervix was postior and thick and not looking good for anything on Wed morning at 11:30, and he was here by 7am on friday things can happen really quickly for some women so dont lose hope.

MW came again today and growled at me caus i look anemic still got my blood test next week on tuesday but I am still feeling weaker than normal and get dizzy if i get up to fast or spend too long on my feet.
Im not getting alot of sleep either , EJ was up till after 3am and only gave in and slept in my arms till 8 then we were up again, he has had some more sleep today than he did yesterday but doesnt like settling for me without kicking up a fuss or being held. 

Nate was a much easier newborn to deal with than this at least thats how i remember it being, had lots of really emotional moments too , lots of tears and having trouble with feeding as hes not draining the breast properly and i cant figure out why.got no trouble with supply im full again completly within 2 hours of giving him over an hours worth of feeding which is annoying me caus my boobs are solid rocks and its not making the nipples easier to deal with


----------



## CocoaOne

So, seeing as it's no longer March, I thought I'd have a quick update on the Lambs

*Born:*
Lamb #106 - girl friday due 18th March - Baby Boy born 27th March
Lamb #107 - loopylin due 20th March - Deegan born 31st March
Lamb #108 - Fran_Cesca due 22nd March - Robyn born 19th March (I think)
Lamb #109 - lizzieandzara due 22nd March - Zara born 28th March (I think)
Lamb #110 - mamato2more due 29th March - Peter and Kallen born 29th March

*Lambs who were being born (waters broke/contractions etc) according to last post:*
luna - waters broke 27th Feb (no posts since 28th Feb)
ethan amelia - waters broke 29th March
OULINA - CS booked for 31st March
green lady - went to labour ward 31st March
Mendy - was in labour 31st March
Emx - contractions started 1st April

*Inductions booked:*
carly j - 27th March
LisaO80 - 2nd April
hopeforamirac - 3rd April
30thMarch2010 - 3rd April
Hattie80 - 4th April


----------



## jj-rabbit

[/QUOTE]
:shock: Omg they're sleeping habit twins :rofl: That's insane...were you getting as upset as I was? It was doing my head in :nope: Well now that the dummy's worked for my little guy fingers crossed it will work for you xxx[/QUOTE]

The other night i was just sat in bed with him feeding and i just wanted to cry i was just so tired :sleep: It does just drive you mad, yesterday he fed from 7.30pm and i couldn't get him down until 1.15am, he then slept till 5am :thumbup: went back down at 7am till 9am so i managed 6 hours broken down of sleep. This is definately the hardest part of bf for me but i do love him bf and i'm determined to persevere with it, hoping it's a growthspurt. 

Don't think were going to be able to persuade Chase on the dummy front :nope: i tried him again last night and it made him gag, i felt so horrible. The first time we tried him he did suck on it, before screwing up his face and spitting it out, i think he just really dislikes it.

Wow what a star your mum is hun and glad you managed a sleep x


Does anyone elses LO seem to forget to breath sometimes? Chase has done it 3 times now and it scares the shit out of us (excuse my french). Twice when feeding, he'll like all of a sudden gasp and make a squeaky noise, like when you breath in suddenly. But last night he was just lying in my arms after feeding and i was hoping he was going to fall asleep, when he made that noise, inhaled really deeply then did a few really fast breaths. All i can describe it as is like he forgets to breathe. I'm going to speak to the hv but wondered if anyone else has had this with their LO?

Sending overdue lambs labour dust :dust::dust::dust: can't wait for more new arrivals x


----------



## thechaosismex

I dont come online much anymore but congratulations to all the new arrivals! :) xxxx


----------



## greenlady

Hi All

just a quick update, my darling GIRL arrived this morning at 2:27am weighing 6lbs 10oz, after a long labour and beautiful delivery in the pool. I managed on only a bit of gas and air at the end and when she came out she was very calm. We have named her Flora and are totally smitten with our little lady :cloud9:

I'll do a proper birth story in a day or two. Thanks for all you support and :dust: to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## lynnikins

greenlady congrats on your little darling, 
make sure you get plenty of sleep when baby is sleeping


----------



## Luna

Euan was born on the 1st of March - 6lbs 15. Hadnt updated as we are sooo busy!


----------



## mummydee

congrats to the new mummies! x


----------



## rwhite

greenlady said:


> Hi All
> 
> just a quick update, my darling GIRL arrived this morning at 2:27am weighing 6lbs 10oz, after a long labour and beautiful delivery in the pool. I managed on only a bit of gas and air at the end and when she came out she was very calm. We have named her Flora and are totally smitten with our little lady :cloud9:
> 
> I'll do a proper birth story in a day or two. Thanks for all you support and :dust: to everyone still waiting!!

I had a feeling you would have a pink one :cloud9: What a pretty name!! And I'm so glad you got the water birth you wanted, my little guy was incredibly calm too. It's so lovely :) Well done and congrats hun xx

And :dust: :dust: to mummydee and cocoaone! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> So, seeing as it's no longer March, I thought I'd have a quick update on the Lambs
> 
> *Born:*
> Lamb #106 - girl friday due 18th March - Baby Boy born 27th March
> Lamb #107 - loopylin due 20th March - Deegan born 31st March
> Lamb #108 - Fran_Cesca due 22nd March - Robyn born 19th March (I think)
> Lamb #109 - lizzieandzara due 22nd March - Zara born 28th March
> Lamb #110 - mamato2more due 29th March - Peter and Kallen born 29th March
> Lamb #111 - greenlady due 31st March - Flora born 1st April
> Lamb #112 - Luna due 14th March - Euan born 1st March
> 
> *Lambs who were being born (waters broke/contractions etc) according to last post:*
> ethan amelia - waters broke 29th March
> OULINA - CS booked for 31st March
> Mendy - was in labour 31st March
> Emx - contractions started 1st April
> 
> *Inductions booked:*
> carly j - 27th March
> LisaO80 - 2nd April
> hopeforamirac - 3rd April
> 30thMarch2010 - 3rd April
> Hattie80 - 4th April

Congratulations greenlady and Luna! :flower:


----------



## lizzieandzara

hi girls, had my lady zara 6 days overdue on the 28th after a 54 hour labour- what fun! Ha. Will post birth story later as i am on my mobile now. Congrats to all the other new mummies! X x


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats greenlady. luna and lizzieandzara!!! :dance:

still waiting on cocoaone and mummydee... aarrgh come on babies!! xxx


----------



## tiger

Hi ladies :flower: 
hope all is well with everyone, I don't post much anymore because my computer died so I'm on my phone and it takes a very long time to post, but I am on everyday reading :) (when my little man allows me 5min lol). My mum thinks he is spoilt because the second I put him down or stop rocking him in my arms, he screams, I was holding him for nearly 5hrs straight the other day. I have a carrier but he is a teeny bit small for it at the moment so I need to buy a sling I think. 
Oh jj-rabbit - YES!! I thought Jesse was the only one that had done it, he has forgotten to breathe twice! It's extremely scary! I've actually decided I'm going to take a CPR course in case he doesn't start breathing on his own one of the times.
I'm so tired! Sometimes when he's up after a feed he just wants to stare for hours, n I have to hold him while he's doing it, even the mobile we bought doesn't work lol.
Cocoaone n mummydee- I'm sending you both all the labour dust I can muster up! :dust: :dust: :dust: cmon babies! I'll get Jesse to send some telepathic baby vibes to them :haha:
IMG_0210.JPG
if that worked, than that is my little man :) if it didn't feel free to pm me n get my facebook details as there are piks on there


----------



## rensben

Hi there, could you please make ma March lamb?I was due June 4th but Gabriel James decided to escape early and got here on March 31st!


----------



## jay.92

Good morning just a quick popping while kaylas sleeping. Was wondering if any of the march mums have made a postnatal thread as I would still like to keep talking to you all and hearing about what the littles ones are up too. We can't stay in third tri forever.
Just thought it would be nice I would make one but I don't have a clue how to edit the threads :s !. I'm terrible. While we wait on that has anyone had there 6 week check yet? I've got mine on the 12th and don't really no what to expect. And has anyone started exercising ow and wait lose girls how's that going? 
Xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

jay.92 said:


> Good morning just a quick popping while kaylas sleeping. Was wondering if any of the march mums have made a postnatal thread as I would still like to keep talking to you all and hearing about what the littles ones are up too. We can't stay in third tri forever.
> Just thought it would be nice I would make one but I don't have a clue how to edit the threads :s !. I'm terrible. While we wait on that has anyone had there 6 week check yet? I've got mine on the 12th and don't really no what to expect. And has anyone started exercising ow and wait lose girls how's that going?
> Xx

Hi, weve been talking about getting this thread moved, but not sure where to yet or when but sure were waiting until all lambs are here.

I've not got Chase's 6 week check for another 3 weeks yet hun so sorry no help as to what happens.

Not even though about excercising yet, i tried my pre pregnancy jeans on yesterday, and i could just and i mean just about fasten them, but no way i could wear them yet! I wouldn't be able to move or sit down in them :rofl: I'm just so sick of wearing my maternity stuff, i think a little shopping spree is due, now to find some money to do that! Have you started excercising yet hun? 


Ooh yay for Greenlady, congratulations hun, can't wait to see some pics x x

Mummydee and CocoaOne i really hope you both have your LO's soon :dust:, so exciting x x x


----------



## jj-rabbit

tiger said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> Oh jj-rabbit - YES!! I thought Jesse was the only one that had done it, he has forgotten to breathe twice! It's extremely scary! I've actually decided I'm going to take a CPR course in case he doesn't start breathing on his own one of the times.

I feel relieved to know it's not just my LO but it's so scary isn't it! They showed us CPR before we left the hospital and it was horrid even thinking about it x x


----------



## julchen_79

Congratulations to the new moms!!! And lots of :dust: for the girls that should hold their LO any day now!! 

I also would love to switch to some sort of postnatal thread to keep in contact with you ladies.

LO just woke up - wanted to quickly post a picture my dad made. It is hilarious!!
 



Attached Files:







Calvin and Sam.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ready2Go

I'm still hanging in there... got an induction date of next Thursday when I'll be 14 days overdue :( Sweep yesterday, really want to get her out now!!

Congratulations to everyone that's had their LOs... they're all gorgeous!! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

]


CocoaOne said:


> So, seeing as it's no longer March, I thought I'd have a quick update on the Lambs
> 
> *Born:*
> Lamb #106 - girl friday due 18th March - Baby Boy born 27th March
> Lamb #107 - loopylin due 20th March - Deegan born 31st March
> Lamb #108 - Fran_Cesca due 22nd March - Robyn born 19th March (I think)
> Lamb #109 - lizzieandzara due 22nd March - Zara born 28th March
> Lamb #110 - mamato2more due 29th March - Peter and Kallen born 29th March
> Lamb #111 - greenlady due 31st March - Flora born 1st April
> Lamb #112 - Luna due 14th March - Euan born 1st March
> 
> *Lambs who were being born (waters broke/contractions etc) according to last post:*
> ethan amelia - waters broke 29th March
> OULINA - CS booked for 31st March
> Mendy - was in labour 31st March
> Emx - contractions started 1st April
> 
> *Inductions booked:*
> carly j - 27th March
> LisaO80 - 2nd April
> hopeforamirac - 3rd April
> 30thMarch2010 - 3rd April
> Hattie80 - 4th April
> Ready2Go - 8th April

Hope more babies start coming soon (including mine, are you listening LO??!)


----------



## mummydee

thanks for all the labour dust girls - think we need it!

just spoken to my friend who was due the day before me, she's just had her second sweep and is booked for induction next friday if nothing kicks off in the meantime... which probably means my induction will be next friday/sat/sunday if little man doesnt arrive between now and then!


----------



## jay.92

jj-rabbit said:


> jay.92 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning just a quick popping while kaylas sleeping. Was wondering if any of the march mums have made a postnatal thread as I would still like to keep talking to you all and hearing about what the littles ones are up too. We can't stay in third tri forever.
> Just thought it would be nice I would make one but I don't have a clue how to edit the threads :s !. I'm terrible. While we wait on that has anyone had there 6 week check yet? I've got mine on the 12th and don't really no what to expect. And has anyone started exercising ow and wait lose girls how's that going?
> Xx
> 
> Hi, weve been talking about getting this thread moved, but not sure where to yet or when but sure were waiting until all lambs are here.
> 
> I've not got Chase's 6 week check for another 3 weeks yet hun so sorry no help as to what happens.
> 
> Not even though about excercising yet, i tried my pre pregnancy jeans on yesterday, and i could just and i mean just about fasten them, but no way i could wear them yet! I wouldn't be able to move or sit down in them :rofl: I'm just so sick of wearing my maternity stuff, i think a little shopping spree is due, now to find some money to do that! Have you started excercising yet hun?Click to expand...

Ah well Ill be keeping an eye out! Would like to keep in contact with you all!. :thumbup:

Mines on the 12th april, not quite sure what to expect at all. One of the March mummys must of had theres share girlies :).

Mmm Exercising seams to be a thing of the past Ive just been running around after kayla and doing a bit on the wii fit when I can. Im nearly back down to pre pregnancy weight I was 9st 11 a week before I had her and now Im 8st 2 still got a bit to lose I was 7st 9 but Im not in any rush would like to get all toned up before the summer. I got a weighted hula hoop which I love! its great and i can do it in front of the tv :happydance: :happydance: bonus!!.


----------



## lynnikins

lol exersize is going to have to wait till i can spend more than 10 min on my feet without feeling dizzy, my iron is obviously taking its time getting back up, that and the interrupted sleep cant be helping much, 
EJ has been loads better last night i dont know what time it was we went to sleep but he didnt wake till quarter to 6 this morning and then we went back to sleep around 7:30ish till Dh woke me up at half 8 then we got up and left EJ in bed for a bit longer, he still was sleeping in our bed as he seems to fall asleep eaisest in my arm at my side and i tend to fall asleep before hes been asleep long enough to move him , saying that though since his 9pm feed this evening he slept on me for just over an hour and then allowed me to transfer him to his bouncer without waking so hopefully once ive fed him around half 12 then he will settle and do the same and i can put him in his own bed for most of the night. DH is out doing social work on the streets in town tonight till 4 so cant get any help from him.

I was having overfill problems with the feeding but that seems to have switched and now gone the other way and im having trouble getting my breasts to fill enough between feeds ( not helped when he throws up right after a feed and needs a top up in between which he has done twice today ) Nipples are getting better though Lanisoh and sheilds seems to be doing the trick for now.
Went out for a Brunch today with friends and EJ was so sweet and slept through the entire meal, unlike Nate who raised hell with the amount of noise he created during the meal. 

Hope you all are doing well, lots of :dust: to the Lambs we are still waiting on, i do hope they get a move on for you ladies, I talked to the MW and we are sure the reason I went so far overdue was down to my iron levels being so low prior to EJ's birth that my body wouldnt naturally go into labour so keep those iron levels up ladies.


----------



## PineappleHead

It's taken me 5 weeks since having Zander to start exercising again. And when I do it's just walking around my neighborhood, pushing him in the stroller. He loves it of course. He absolutely loves being outside. I'm able to fit into my size 18 jeans but I was wearing those when I was like 10 weeks pregnant. I still need to get down to my size 16's I'm just glad I can at least wear something that's not maternity. lol. 

Sending all the over due mommies tons of labor dust :dust: :dust: :dust:
I may not always reply but I always read and I'm constantly thinking of yall. 
Congrats to all the new mommies. :D :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ella got weighed yesterday she is now 9 pound 4. she was only 7 pound 14 and a half a week and a bit before then :)


----------



## Hattie80

Now 11 days overdue - soooo fed up! Induction booked for sun / mon so will be having an April baby now. Hopefully Easter Monday. I'm getting v nervous....


----------



## MiissMuffet

Goodluck Hattie :hugs:x


----------



## mummydee

good luck hattie!


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> So, seeing as it's no longer March, I thought I'd have a quick update on the Lambs
> 
> *Born:*
> Lamb #106 - girl friday due 18th March - Harry born 27th March
> Lamb #107 - loopylin due 20th March - Deegan born 31st March
> Lamb #108 - Fran_Cesca due 22nd March - Robyn born 19th March (I think)
> Lamb #109 - lizzieandzara due 22nd March - Zara born 28th March
> Lamb #110 - mamato2more due 29th March - Peter and Kallen born 29th March
> Lamb #111 - greenlady due 31st March - Flora born 1st April
> Lamb #112 - Luna due 14th March - Euan born 1st March
> Lamb #113 - hopeforamirac due 22nd March - Baby Girl born 2nd April
> 
> *Lambs who were being born (waters broke/contractions etc) according to last post:*
> ethan amelia - waters broke 29th March
> OULINA - CS booked for 31st March
> Mendy - was in labour 31st March
> Emx - contractions started 1st April
> 
> *Inductions booked:*
> carly j - 27th March
> LisaO80 - 2nd April
> 30thMarch2010 - 3rd April
> Hattie80 - 4th April
> Ready2Go - 8th April

Congratulations to hopeforamirac!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to the new mummy,
and good luck for the inductions :dust: and for the overdue mummies :dust:

Andi sounds like Ella is doing great hun which is awesome after her drawn out long arrival, 
Elliot is improving with his sleeping/feeding habits each day which is good,
gotta go now he needs finishing feeding,


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations to all the new mummies!

:dust: to all those still waiting!

Just to update ny details, my baby boy is called Harry Joseph

x


----------



## greenlady

Congrats to the new mummies! and :dust: to everyone still waiting!

Just wanted to say that I've posted my birth story here:
[thread=305406]Flora's waterbirth on April Fool's day[/thread] 

:flower:


----------



## lynnikins

arrrgh , why tonight????
ive had a wonderful day with my family and now Elliott is going for it in the crying stakes which is just annoying as DH is out doing social work again till 4am so not able to help me and i have things i need to be doing other than holding a crying baby, i think hes going to be like this till his next feed though and then hopefully we will get some peace after that and some sleep fingers crossed


----------



## mummy_em

hi ladies i have started up a march lambs thread in the groups section so we can all still keep in contact as moast of us are no longer 3rd tri please come over and have a chat lol xxxxx i have put a link below xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/305186-march-lambs-2010-come-ladies-2.html#post4942213


----------



## MiissMuffet

i wonder how Hattie is doing!!??

Mummyem- Could we perhaps have a link to this thread in the march thread 2? so we can pop over from time to time? :flower:
x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hey girls sorry i havent been on in a while. My parents were meant to come for 2 weeks (starting saturday) but sadly my dad has pneumonia. He is recovering well but he just couldnt get the "all clear" to fly but my mom is here. So all my time is spent showing off the area and the baby. SHe never has visited in the 4 years i lived here so there is much to do. Just popping in while she is in the shower. 

Hunter is having a crazy growth spurt and i am feeding constantly. He is also not sleeping well at all and in order for him to sleep at night we have to hold him. We never contemplated co-sleeping before but are thinking about it now. Not sure what we will do. 

I dont know if you girls remember but i said my sister had a genetic disorder that made it nearly impossible to conceive (mthfr) but she announced yesterday (easter) that she is 12 and a half weeks pregnant :) So we are all hoping the baby survives the pregnancy and she has a healthy pregnancy/labour as she is at very very high risk. 

Hope all you girls still waiting have LO soon! lots and lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> So, seeing as it's no longer March, I thought I'd have a quick update on the Lambs
> 
> *Born:*
> Lamb #106 - girl friday due 18th March - Harry born 27th March
> Lamb #107 - loopylin due 20th March - Deegan born 31st March
> Lamb #108 - Fran_Cesca due 22nd March - Robyn born 19th March (I think)
> Lamb #109 - lizzieandzara due 22nd March - Zara born 28th March
> Lamb #110 - mamato2more due 29th March - Peter & Kallen born 29th March
> Lamb #111 - greenlady due 31st March - Flora born 1st April
> Lamb #112 - Luna due 14th March - Euan born 1st March
> Lamb #113 - hopeforamirac due 22nd March - Baby Girl born 2nd April
> Lamb #114 - Emx due 29th March - Lani born 2nd April
> Lamb #115 - Mendy due 30th March - Tatiana born 31st March
> 
> *Lambs who were being born (waters broke/contractions etc) according to last post:*
> ethan amelia - waters broke 29th March
> OULINA - CS booked for 31st March
> 
> *Inductions booked:*
> carly j - 27th March
> LisaO80 - 2nd April
> 30thMarch2010 - 3rd April
> Hattie80 - 4th April
> Ready2Go - 8th April
> 
> *Sweeps booked/done:*
> CocoaOne - 5th April
> gnomette - 5th April
> mummydee - 6th April
> Laura12355 - 6th April

Congratulations to Emx and Mendy! :Flower:


----------



## mummydee

well done on keeping up the list Beck, thats ace!


----------



## mummydee

DueMarch2nd said:


> Hey girls sorry i havent been on in a while. My parents were meant to come for 2 weeks (starting saturday) but sadly my dad has pneumonia. He is recovering well but he just couldnt get the "all clear" to fly but my mom is here. So all my time is spent showing off the area and the baby. SHe never has visited in the 4 years i lived here so there is much to do. Just popping in while she is in the shower.
> 
> Hunter is having a crazy growth spurt and i am feeding constantly. He is also not sleeping well at all and in order for him to sleep at night we have to hold him. We never contemplated co-sleeping before but are thinking about it now. Not sure what we will do.
> 
> I dont know if you girls remember but i said my sister had a genetic disorder that made it nearly impossible to conceive (mthfr) but she announced yesterday (easter) that she is 12 and a half weeks pregnant :) So we are all hoping the baby survives the pregnancy and she has a healthy pregnancy/labour as she is at very very high risk.
> 
> Hope all you girls still waiting have LO soon! lots and lots of :dust: to you all

sorry to hear your dad didnt make it over, sure you are enjoying your time with your mum tho!

great news about your sister, sending her all the luck in the world with her pregnancy, hope everything works out for her.

with regards to the putting hunter down thing - as hard as it is, you'll have to do it at some point or you'll end up making a rod for your own back. I have a friend who never put her LO down and ended up having a hellish first 6 months as her baby wanted to be constantly held and cuddled - she wouldnt put him down even whilst she had a shower she had to find someone else to hold him. I know it sounds harsh, but I think the sooner you do it, the sooner he will learn to adapt to it. It'll be hell for a few days, but worth it in the end!


----------



## CocoaOne

Great news about your sister hun! And sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:

No advice about Hunter - hope you figure out something that works soon x x


----------



## Emskins

Wren sleeps 'well' at night in her little crib beside us but as soon as day hits she doesn't want to be put down for more than 5 minutes which was a nightmare as I couldn't get a thing done. On Thursday evening me and the OH decided to focus on getting her in her crib, we kept putting her in and once she would start to get upset we would pick her up and settle her, as soon as she was calm and near sleep we would lay her in her crib again, we did this over and over and over again but it seems our hard work has paid off as she has started sleeping in her crib in the day!! I can now shower, eat lunch and feel like I am not loosing my mind! We still have issues but they are getting much better and now I feel happier that my baby can settle herself and sleep soundly in her bed, we were just worried that we would end up with a baby that wanted to be held all the time which is nice to start with but would be hard work as they got older.


----------



## FitzBaby

anyone who's breastfeeding or expressing having a rough go? i find i am just so exhausted and my nipples are so sore. i am so frustrated and am trying not to give up but i am almost at my breaking point. i am expressing exclusively instead of bfing.


----------



## lynnikins

fitzbaby, i had a really bad patch with my breastfeeding but it seems to have settled now and my nipples are coping alot better with the aid of nipple shields, I know how rough it can be mentally as well as physically but it does get easier as they get older and settled into a routine.
I just have to get properly going with the breastfeeding and then i can work on the sleeping habits of Elliott who currently is co-sleeping to get him to sleep otherwise we have to put him in his carseat and swing it or take him for a drive to get him to sleep


----------



## CocoaOne

CocoaOne said:


> So, seeing as it's no longer March, I thought I'd have a quick update on the Lambs
> 
> *Born:*
> Lamb #106 - girl friday due 18th March - Harry born 27th March
> Lamb #107 - loopylin due 20th March - Deegan born 31st March
> Lamb #108 - Fran_Cesca due 22nd March - Robyn born 19th March (I think)
> Lamb #109 - lizzieandzara due 22nd March - Zara born 28th March
> Lamb #110 - mamato2more due 29th March - Peter & Kallen born 29th March
> Lamb #111 - greenlady due 31st March - Flora born 1st April
> Lamb #112 - Luna due 14th March - Euan born 1st March
> Lamb #113 - hopeforamirac due 22nd March - Baby Girl born 2nd April
> Lamb #114 - Emx due 29th March - Lani born 2nd April
> Lamb #115 - Mendy due 30th March - Tatiana born 31st March
> Lamb #116 - ethan amelia due 27th March - Isabelle born 31st March
> 
> *Lambs who were being born (waters broke/contractions etc) according to last post:*
> OULINA - CS booked for 31st March
> 
> *Inductions booked:*
> carly j - 27th March
> LisaO80 - 2nd April
> 30thMarch2010 - 3rd April
> Hattie80 - 4th April
> Ready2Go - 8th April
> 
> *Sweeps booked/done:*
> CocoaOne - 5th April
> gnomette - 5th April
> mummydee - 6th April
> Laura12355 - 6th April

Congratulations to ethan amelia :Flower:


----------



## PineappleHead

congrats all new mommies!! 
:dust: to all the ones still waiting. Here's hopin something happens soon!


----------



## lynnikins

well as i posted in the babyclub thread I got some sleep last night and more important Elliott got some sleep , alot of it in fact which is a miricle and hopefully will mean we have a better day today than we have had caus hes been getting nowhere near 16 hours sleep out of every 24 hes been getting more like 6-7 which has left him overtired and grumpy so we tried letting him Cry it out in his crib, ( yes i know its not a popular choice for a baby his age but it worked with ds and for my mother with all 5 of her children and I trust my mothers advice and Elliott is big enough to handle it ) and we got him to sleep for 5 1/2 hours solid then he woke for a feed and was back asleep in under an hour and a half and didnt object to being put into his crib again which is something that he hasnt allowed us to do without waking up since birth, so im a happy mummy


----------



## OULINA

well... just got back ... im a mommy now ! :happydance: my little princess was born on the 31st of march... everything was perfect!! she is perfect !! i cant stop looking at her kissing her...it crazy!!! i love her sooooo much!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02391a.jpg
File size: 115.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow she is beautiful hun congrats!! x


----------



## lynnikins

shes adorable hun congrats


----------



## rwhite

OULINA said:


> well... just got back ... im a mommy now ! :happydance: my little princess was born on the 31st of march... everything was perfect!! she is perfect !! i cant stop looking at her kissing her...it crazy!!! i love her sooooo much!!

She's gorgeous, and she looks heaps like you from what I can see! Congrats on your wee girl :) xx


----------



## mummydee

hi girls

250am here and cant sleep as having painful contractions... just starting to time them, but knackered as didnt get to sleep til gone midnight so having a cup of sweet tea with them. also lost massive amounts of blood tinged mucus and having diarohhea.

keep them crossed please!


----------



## mummydee

***** BECKI HAS HAD HER BABY!!! **************

no details yet (see quick post on overdue lambs thread!) I knew she'd beat me!!

congratulations darling, cant wait to hear more! xxxx


----------



## rwhite

mummydee said:


> hi girls
> 
> 250am here and cant sleep as having painful contractions... just starting to time them, but knackered as didnt get to sleep til gone midnight so having a cup of sweet tea with them. also lost massive amounts of blood tinged mucus and having diarohhea.
> 
> keep them crossed please!

:yipee:!!! Yay, not long then now hun! Becki won't have beaten you by much :D xx So pleased for the both of you. 

Sounds like the sweep worked nicely!! x :dance: And congrats to Becki!!


----------



## mummydee

cheers hon, contractions irregular (anywhere from 6-12 mins apart right now) but having to breathe thru them, very strong... and lasting around 1min! :) never thought i would be happy to be in pain lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay go guys go!! :dance: x


----------



## lynnikins

good luck dee, i hope the fact you havent posted in hours is a good sign


----------



## rwhite

Just posting the link to the groups thread again :bunny: :D Move on over everybody xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...all-march-mummys-including-early-overdue.html


----------



## Ready2Go

Hiya

Baby Annabelle arrived 4/4 weighing 8lb 9oz :) Funny thinking I'd be going in for my induction today if she'd not made an appearance. Labour was the strangest and most rewarding experience ever and I wish good luck and all the best to those still waiting xx your LOs will be here soon and you'll be the happiest you've ever been xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni,


----------



## 08marchbean

Im very late in updating! buuuut, i had a little girl on 10th march has a very quick labour lasting under 6 hours in total and had her an hour and half after arriving in hosp. the birthing pool was just running and i didnt have time to get in!! :( she was 7lb10 oz ((although i had her weighed thisaft and shes now 10lb 2!!)) born at 2.56am we called her Paige:cloud9:


----------



## Ready2Go

Congrats :)


----------



## Hattie80

Had my baby boy - Rafferty Charles - on 5th April at 9pm. V traumatic labour after being induced at 42 wks. Natural birth, 9lb 4oz!!! Couldn't believe how big he was! Bad tear and internal and external stiches.... OUCH. In a lot of pain but soooo in love.x


----------



## JessiHD

Hattie80 said:


> Had my baby boy - Rafferty Charles - on 5th April at 9pm. V traumatic labour after being induced at 42 wks. Natural birth, 9lb 4oz!!! Couldn't believe how big he was! Bad tear and internal and external stiches.... OUCH. In a lot of pain but soooo in love.x

Congrats! 

Poor you, pour a jug of warm water when you pee, sprinkle witch hazel on your pads and have a salt water bath once a day. :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

just bumping so you all know to come over to the bnb lounge area to the new march mummies thread


----------



## distantsun

Hi everyone,

sorry I am so late in updating this thread.

My little boy Isaac was born on the 8th April weighing 7lb 10oz.


----------



## MiissMuffet

distantsun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> sorry I am so late in updating this thread.
> 
> My little boy Isaac was born on the 8th April weighing 7lb 10oz.

congrats :dance: x


----------



## JessiHD

Anyone getting any sleep at night yet??? If so, HOW?


----------



## Erised

I'm incredibly lucky with Eleanor, she'll sleep for 6 hours straight before waking for her feed and then give me another 2 or 3 3hour breaks. She goes down quite late, atm her 'routine' is like this:

21.30-ish - shower with mummy or daddy (she prefers it over a bath and it's so much easier)
22.00 - feed upstairs in our bed while watching some tv
Awake time until around midnight, sitting up, tummy time, cuddles etc
0.00 - Swaddle her (she won't sleep properly without a swaddle) & Feed every 20 mins til half a hour or so (usually 10 mins at a time until she falls asleep) for about 90 minutes
1.30 - She's usually into a deep sleep by now so will go back into her basket and sleep for about 6 hours before wanting her next feed


----------



## JessiHD

Erised said:


> I'm incredibly lucky with Eleanor, she'll sleep for 6 hours straight before waking for her feed and then give me another 2 or 3 3hour breaks. She goes down quite late, atm her 'routine' is like this:
> 
> 21.30-ish - shower with mummy or daddy (she prefers it over a bath and it's so much easier)
> 22.00 - feed upstairs in our bed while watching some tv
> Awake time until around midnight, sitting up, tummy time, cuddles etc
> 0.00 - Swaddle her (she won't sleep properly without a swaddle) & Feed every 20 mins til half a hour or so (usually 10 mins at a time until she falls asleep) for about 90 minutes
> 1.30 - She's usually into a deep sleep by now so will go back into her basket and sleep for about 6 hours before wanting her next feed

Wow! I am sooooooo jealous! Are you breastfeeding?


----------



## jj-rabbit

Wow Erised how i long for 6 hours straight sleep, at first Chase would go 4 hours but he hasn't done that for a couple of weeks now, 3 is the most he will go, so don't worry Jessie i'm lacking in the sleep department too :sleep: Not sure if you both know but we have a new March mummies home too now in groups , i'll post the link:-
https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/305186-march-lambs-2010-come-ladies-2.html#post4942213


----------



## Erised

Yup, I'm breastfeeding
I haven't had time to pop by the new March Mummies thread yet, but will definitely try to catch up soon =)


----------



## JessiHD

How are all the March mummies doing? :)


----------



## greenlady

Jessi com and join us there is a march mummies group in the lounge area: 
(hope this link works)
[thread]305186[/thread]


----------



## MiissMuffet

JessiHD said:


> Anyone getting any sleep at night yet??? If so, HOW?

I get from about 7.30 at night till about 6-7 in the morning then straight back to sleep after a feed till about 10-11. don't know how tho just really lucky. she's been great since the beginning. i have not had one sleepless night, she used to wake up for a 3am feed but she's skipped that now :)
x


----------



## thechaosismex

Hello ladies hope everyone is well!

Glad there are other mummies getting lots of sleep too, fi goes from 10/10:30 until 9/9:30 now! :| not getting my hopes up but I could get used to this mummy thing! x


----------

